# Paige Discussion Thread



## Eulonzo

I wonder if she's gonna face Alicia Fox at Payback. If she does, it better be some type of gimmick match (e.g. Submission, I Quit, etc).

If it's just a normal match like their last bouts, then don't bother.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thanks for making a thread. The other multiple daily Paige threads get redundant and repeat the same things over and over.

Think she faces Alicia at Payback. Should be good.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I love her. I would really like to see her face Natalya at Payback, because they had a great match back in NXT. They could really impress the Chicago smark crowd.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Nice job on the OP, OP. :rep

I hope this stays up, as all the different Paige threads were quickly becoming redundant..

Anyway, my little gift to the new thread, Paige and the Funcadactyls vs Tamina, Layla and Rosa "the goat" Mendes (large parts of it anyway) from the Glasgow houseshow. Hope you enjoy! (Spoiler alert: botches ahead!


----------



## rick1027

nice job op i learned a few things about her i just want to see more out of her personality and wrestling ability before i decide if i like her or not but anything i see on her makes my opinion easier


----------



## Klee

Watching the documentary now, interesting watch. 

I knew she was Britani Knight but not much else....


----------



## Shady Chris

thanks maybe now we'll see less threads from delusional Paige marks


----------



## Naka Moora

Nice topic bro, paige ftw, she's not over rated.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So every day there are multiple threads about Paige, which usually leads to people saying some of the same things over and over.
> 
> "She's overrated"
> "She's been poorly booked in WWE"
> "Stop having her wrestle matches with one move finishers"
> "She's the greatest and she's better than AJ"
> "She sucks and AJ is better"
> etc. etc.


...that is actually better than having clusterfuck threads like Bryan/Shield ones were marks wet their paints over and over and over...

And over. And over.


----------



## TD Stinger

First, nice job w/ the OP. Was originally going to make a thread to ask this but w/ this new thread created, I'll ask it here.

What would you name Paige's finishing submission, the Scorpion Crosslock?

Obviously the move looks great and the name Scorpion Crosslock sounds cool too. But we've seen w/ AJ and guys like Jericho turn a traditional wrestling hold and use their own name and character to make the move their own. I mean to me the Black Widow is such a great name for the move. Plus, on a funnier note, every time I hear Scorpion Crosslock I think of Sting and the Scorpion Deathlock. Imagine seeing those two moves in one night (which we could see).

So, it's not in dire need of a name change. But I think would be good for her or someone to come up w/ a name for the Scorpion Crosslock that will fit w/ her name and/or character.


----------



## tommo010

Nice thread with some helpful information for people looking to find out more about Paige, I highly recommend those that have not seen it watch the documentary it gives a good insight to amateur level wrestling and a good showcase for where Paige came from, this documentary is the reason I am fan of Paige, I personally saw this the day it aired and have followed Paige's career since.


----------



## chargebeam

I watched the "Fighting with my family" documentary a while ago and I instantly became a Paige fan. Passionnate wrestlers always grab my attention and get my admiration.


----------



## Comp85t

I'd name the Scorpion Crosslock "Inside Out".


----------



## NJ88

The RAW stuff with Alicia/Paige was pretty good, I hope they make a feud out of it because they have great chemistry in ring. Paige sold in the match really really well and the crowd were into her too, so all good there. Alicia was awesome too, she generate some great heat for a DIVA who hasn't don't anything in...I cant even remember how long.


----------



## xRedx

I was wondering when this thread would finally be made lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Paige/Alicia > Paige/AJ


----------



## MaoMao999

Nice OP. The place for a RamPaigeR like me, haha.

Agree with another poster here, if its the new Alicia Fox at Payback I hope it will have a stipulation.
My bet is a 2 out of 3 Falls Match.

Also, Natalya should turn heel so she can have a feud with Paige sometime in the future.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Comp85t said:


> I'd name the Scorpion Crosslock "Inside Out".


----------



## MaoMao999

I think they should leave it as Scorpion Crosslock, its badass as it is.

The one that needs to be named is her Cloverleaf submission, if she somehow debuts it.


----------



## Coyotex

is it just me or is Paige wearing like shorter wrestling shorts now? her ass is showing more now unless it got bigger or something lol


----------



## Chelsea411

Coyotex said:


> is it just me or is Paige wearing like shorter wrestling shorts now? her ass is showing more now unless it got bigger or something lol


lol. I think its shorter wrestling shorts because when she is wearing ones that are a bit longer I don't think there is a ass


----------



## BrownianMotion

Hot face + hot body, but the fact that she is so pale can be a turn off at times.


----------



## Flair Shot

I don't know what WWE are doing/thinking but Paige is dancing during Live Events...

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0516/576121/wwe-live-event-results/


----------



## xRedx

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Paige/Alicia > Paige/AJ


Lol but Paige and AJ have only had a 3 minute match together, with one move from Paige while Paige almost always wrestles Alicia and in longer matches too. I think both Paige/Alicia and Paige/AJ will be good, but to each their own. Though, Alicia will probably be her opponent at Payback. Paige will win of course.


----------



## xRedx

RKO361 said:


> I don't know what WWE are doing/thinking but Paige is dancing during Live Events...
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0516/576121/wwe-live-event-results/


I can just see the "eventually dancing with Fandango/Brodus Clay" jokes being made...


----------



## Bearodactyl

My first post in this thread on page 1 actually has a clip of the dancing bit, the bottom link that's shorter than the two others. It's really not newsworthy, just looked like they were having some fun amongst themselves.. Calling the three of them "Team Oreo" on twitter and stuff.


----------



## hixxy

Does she wear see through tights when she is wrestling or is she bare legged? Im sure she had tights on on Raw monday night.


----------



## Joshi Judas

RKO361 said:


> I don't know what WWE are doing/thinking but Paige is dancing during Live Events...
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0516/576121/wwe-live-event-results/




Wow what the fuck!


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wow what the fuck!


Calm down raven it's only a houseshow.  Yay paige thread. :cheer 

Hoping she faces foxy at payback and looking forward to monday. :mark:


----------



## Sekai no Kana

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wow what the fuck!


That gif is amazing. LOL


----------



## Frozager

RKO361 said:


> I don't know what WWE are doing/thinking but Paige is dancing during Live Events...
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0516/576121/wwe-live-event-results/


Wrestlers always do crazy shit at live events, doesn't come over on tv 99% of the time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Calm down raven it's only a houseshow.  Yay paige thread. :cheer
> 
> Hoping she faces foxy at payback and looking forward to monday. :mark:



Oh well, I guess everyone has to dance at some point  I deliberately overreacted :lol










Yeah hope they build a feud between her and Alicia. Fox seems like the best choice and they finally seem to making an effort to get her character over. They just need to find some opponents for Paige until then.

Should give them around 10 minutes and make it a more back and forth contest.


----------



## RatedR10

Who cares if she's dancing? It's a house show.

But, if house shows have Paige dancing, I think I want to attend more house shows.


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Oh well, I guess everyone has to dance at some point  I deliberately overreacted :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hope they build a feud between her and Alicia. Fox seems like the best choice and they finally seem to making an effort to get her character over. They just need to find some opponents for Paige until then.
> 
> Should give them around 10 minutes and make it a more back and forth contest.


Yeah foxy seems like the only viable opponent for her until aj gets back. (She's rumoured to be back around mitb) Hoping it gets a decent time as well and please no getting her arse kicked the whole match and them BAM !!! Paigeturner, Annoys the hell out of me. I wanna see her fight !!! :avit:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn, OP. :clap

Anyways, I wonder if Alicia will get a shot at her title. Win or go home. Paige will for sure hold that title until AJ comes back, and boy I hope WWE has something ready for that :banderas hope it's set for Summer Slam.

Maybe she can face Brie at MITB. A bit of possibilities for Paige atm, they still have Emma on the main roster as well. Summer could be lurking around as well.


----------



## Aizen

The feud needs to happens Alicia Fox is the only choice right now to face Paige. Hope they don't screw the character of Paige and the matches don't turn in something so predictable.

And a Paige thread, lol (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I'm hoping for a feud with Brie down the line too to buy time until AJ returns. Alicia's the best choice obviously but they run the risk of doing the same match again and again. It can become a part of the narrative with Alicia getting more and more frustrated but the final match needs to be a bit long and more evenly contested.


----------



## xRedx

Bearodactyl said:


> My first post in this thread on page 1 actually has a clip of the dancing bit, the bottom link that's shorter than the two others. It's really not newsworthy, just looked like they were having some fun amongst themselves.. Calling the three of them "Team Oreo" on twitter and stuff.


Team Oreo :lol
But the dancing's okay. Just as long as it doesn't become a normal thing or make it's way onto tv, then she can mc hammer at houseshows all she wants lol.


----------



## islesfan13

xRedx said:


> Team Oreo :lol
> But the dancing's okay. Just as long as it doesn't become a normal thing or make it's way onto tv, then she can mc hammer at houseshows all she wants lol.


she needs to bring back the extreme expose!!


----------



## Shadowcran

Yep, hope those others come here instead of making another pointless Paige thread. 

Perhaps a Divas Discussion thread next?


----------



## Shadowcran

I see that they keep making threads regardless every time a stray thought comes into their heads.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Shadowcran said:


> I see that they keep making threads regardless every time a stray thought comes into their heads.


Most of those threads are older than this one. That being said, without "official" mod backing of a thread like this, I do believe that it won't last. Unfortunately.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Another clip of dancing with the Funkadactyls at house shows this weekend. This is a great shot.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

First ever Paige tattoo?










And later the same guy got her to sign his arm at the house in England this weekend. 










Pretty extreme...


----------



## Bearodactyl

Judging by the BitW tat right below it, this guy has a thing for wrestling themed tattoos...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LOSES CLEAN IN ENGLAND!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :lel :lel :lel 


YEEEESSSSS, let the heat pile on Alicia :banderas*


----------



## Chloe

Bring Back Russo said:


> *LOSES CLEAN IN ENGLAND!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :lel :lel :lel
> 
> 
> YEEEESSSSS, let the heat pile on Alicia :banderas*


Gotta admit. I thought WTF when it happened.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:austin3

Lose in England.


----------



## xfiles2099

Creative is going to ruin her


----------



## islesfan13

Bring Back Russo said:


> *LOSES CLEAN IN ENGLAND!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :lel :lel :lel
> 
> 
> YEEEESSSSS, let the heat pile on Alicia :banderas*


Who honestly would want Alicia of all people to get heat. Shes awful. Even Eva would be capable of stealing a hat from a commentator. Awful acting.


----------



## Mr. I

islesfan13 said:


> Who honestly would want Alicia of all people to get heat. Shes awful. Even Eva would be capable of stealing a hat from a commentator. Awful acting.


Eva would not be capable of having a wrestling match beforehand.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I saw that coming a mile away. It's WWE's m.o. with newer talent when they wrestle in their hometown (or close enough). Also builds up Alicia Fox as a credible challenger for her title at Payback. 

Also it appears she's the second person in history to kick out of the paige turner after Emma. I think that was a paige turner...


----------



## NewLondon

Oh, geez lol.


----------



## x78

Seems like they are purposely trying to sabotage Paige TBH. At least she was allowed to be herself for about 5 seconds at the start of the match before it was back to the BS.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Either way, Alicia needed a win at some point as to not go into Payback having lost back to back to back to back. Should they've pulled the trigger in the UK? I'd say no, waste of a good pop. But like others have mentioned, it's definitely not the first time and it won't be the last, so I'm channeling my inner Batista and dealing with it.

Hope this means Paige'll be booked as less of a one trick pony from now on...


----------



## Freeway.86

Whoever is booking Paige's matches really should be fired. I am not kidding. I know it's not Finlay because he has a clue. Whoever booked this match tonight, needs to be fired. Having Paige lose is fine. But in a glorified squash where her finisher gets kicked out of like it's nothing and where she gets kicked, has to lay there selling for 30 seconds while Alicia yells at the crowd so she can get pinned and look like an idiot? Fire the agent right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> Whoever is booking Paige's matches really should be fired. I am not kidding. I know it's not Finlay because he has a clue. Whoever booked this match tonight, needs to be fired. Having Paige lose is fine. But in a glorified squash where her finisher gets kicked out of like it's nothing and where she gets kicked, has to lay there selling for 30 seconds while Alicia yells at the crowd so she can get pinned and look like an idiot? Fire the agent right now.


*Now you see how Alicia fans felt last week.*


----------



## jacobdaniel

I really didn't care for her match with Alicia Fox tonight. Both of them are so much more capable than what was on display, and the majority of the match was just a bunch of hair pulling. That shit is absolutely ridiculous given the talent both Paige and Alicia possess.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ya there's really no reason for a big false finish like that in a 5 minute throwaway match. Especially as a newcomer it makes her finisher look weak. Maybe this means she'll be ditching the Paige Turner as her impact finisher.


----------



## HHHGame78

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya there's really no reason for a big false finish like that in a 5 minute throwaway match. Especially as a newcomer it makes her finisher look weak. Maybe this means she'll be ditching the Paige Turner as her impact finisher.


I always thought the Paige Turner should be a setup, either for the crosslock or Rampaige.


----------



## islesfan13

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Now you see how Alicia fans felt last week.*


fpalm


----------



## Oakue

WWE likes to job out people in their hometown, usually in horrific matches where the hometown person is made to look like a dope. It's nothing new really. Being the weirdo that he is, Vince probably thinks it's funny.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## fifty_

My biggest complaint for the match was as most of you the ending, it had an akward vibe to it. They could've at least ended it with another kick to the head or something. I do think that fox winning is good for their feud though, otherwise their match at payback would've had a 4-0 win streak for paige. Also at least paige was allowed some offense in tonight's match. I would've liked a promo from her though since she was in her home country.


----------



## Volantredx

Oakue said:


> WWE likes to job out people in their hometown, usually in horrific matches where the hometown person is made to look like a dope. It's nothing new really. Being the weirdo that he is, Vince probably thinks it's funny.


I think he does it to make the wrestlers feel humbled. It's almost certain that the home town hero is going to get a response. Vince I feel want's them to remember that they're only as big as _he_ wants them to be.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The fuck are they doing with Paige fpalm fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The fuck are they doing with Paige fpalm fpalm


*Calm down little birdy. It's normal for wrestlers to lose in their hometown, and she was way overdue. They just gave her that winning streak to justify beating AJ in 2 minutes. Alicia needed heel heat and some momentum heading into the PPV. If she lost 4 times in a row, no one would care about their match. Paige will probably win at Payback and I'll go back to being salty. Just let me have this moment.*


----------



## Dan Pratt

I really don't get why people are making a huge deal about Paige losing, like it is some move that is now destined to bury her. Alicia has lost to Paige three times, and is clearly going to be her opponent at Payback. They had to give Alicia some heat going into the match. How would there be any suspense if Paige took on someone she defeated clean four times already? Yeah it was in her home town (well home country), but as many people have noted wrestlers lose in their home town all the time, especially the first time they wrestle there. At least the fans didn't have to watch her join the Vince McMahon Kiss My Ass Club like JR did in MY hometwon.

What is Paige Goldberg now and they just ruined the streak? This is literally Paiges only loss in over a month and people are acting like her career is over now.

The ending was weird though. Alicia just kicks Paige, she lies there for an eternity, then Alicia drags her to the center of the ring and pins her. Seems like once she dragged Paige to the center she should have done a leg drop and then pinned her like that or something. It was just a boring finish given that it was the champions first loss ever.

The crowd was clearly thrown off too, even JBL, Cole and Lawler seemed like they weren't ready for it. I think someone messed up, don't know if it was Paige, Alicia, the Refferee or what. But while clearly Paige was supposed to lose (and it was the right move IMHO) I think someone missed their cue or something.


----------



## Freeway.86

Dan Pratt said:


> I really don't get why people are making a huge deal about Paige losing, like it is some move that is now destined to bury her. Alicia has lost to Paige three times, and is clearly going to be her opponent at Payback. They had to give Alicia some heat going into the match. How would there be any suspense if Paige took on someone she defeated clean three times already? Yeah it was in her home town (well home country), but as many people have noted wrestlers lose in their home town all the time, especially the first time they wrestle there. At least the fans didn't have to watch her join the Vince McMahon Kiss My Ass Club like JR did in MY hometwon.
> 
> What is Paige Goldberg now and they just ruined the streak? This is literally Paiges only loss in over a month and people are acting like her career is over now.
> 
> The ending was weird though. Alicia just kicks Paige, she lies there for an eternity, then Alicia drags her to the center of the ring and pins her. The crowd was clearly thrown off too, even JBL, Cole and Lawler seemed like they weren't ready for it. I think someone messed up, don't know if it was Paige, Alicia, the Refferee or what. But while clearly Paige was supposed to lose (and it was the right move IMHO) I think someone missed their cue or something.


It's fine that she loses, but she lost basically in a squash match so that makes her look bad. The announcers have basically been making her out to be some dunce off the street who got lucky so this did her no favors. Then came the ending which made her look even worse. Her losing is fine, but not like that and someone backstage should have had something resembling a clue and changed things.


----------



## Eulonzo

This photo is adorable.


----------



## KakeRock

Damn her kitty is fat :|


----------



## fifty_

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The fuck are they doing with Paige fpalm fpalm


I'm probably just being delusional by now, but part of me is still hoping the wwe knows what they're doing and will surprise all of us with this whole thing turning out great for paige... I mean these guys are paid writers for god's sake fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lel people acting like stars don't look like shit in their hometown ever. And with all the times Alicia has been losing this should have been expected. Paige needs something to do until AJ comes back, they finally start booking Emma right, and give her the bellas.


----------



## NewLondon

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Now you see how Alicia fans felt last week.*


They're so angry lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas

No problems with her losing in England at all but book her strong dammit. Also no reason to have her finisher kicked out of in a 5 minute match.


----------



## Achilles

Paige won the title in a match that had an awkward ending; and now she's lost it in another match that ended awkwardly. Anyway, I hope the WWE doesn't end up burying her.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Calm down little birdy. It's normal for wrestlers to lose in their hometown, and she was way overdue. They just gave her that winning streak to justify beating AJ in 2 minutes. Alicia needed heel heat and some momentum heading into the PPV. If she lost 4 times in a row, no one would care about their match. Paige will probably win at Payback and I'll go back to being salty. Just let me have this moment.*


You telling someone to calm down is hilarious.

And like I said no problem with Paige losing at all. But another week with her looking weak. Same thing happened with AJ but at least she had mic time and segments to get her character over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You telling someone to calm down is hilarious.
> 
> And like I said no problem with Paige losing at all. But another week with her looking weak. Same thing happened with AJ but at least she had mic time and segments to get her character over.


*Someone's got to be the voice of reason *:draper2


----------



## Angelos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You telling someone to calm down is hilarious.
> 
> And like I said no problem with Paige losing at all. But another week with her looking weak. Same thing happened with AJ but at least she had mic time and segments to get her character over.


Well AJ is very much comfortable with a Mic and I don't remember Paige being that good with a mic on NXT..and people should be able to kick out from her old finisher coz it is just a modified version of a leg sweep that is familiar in Flair and Perfects matches.As ive said before she should join the Wyatts in order to have some depths in her character.


----------



## Mr. I

Angelos said:


> Well AJ is very much comfortable with a Mic and I don't remember Paige being that good with a mic on NXT..and people should be able to kick out from her old finisher coz it is just a modified version of a leg sweep that is familiar in Flair and Perfects matches.As ive said before she should join the Wyatts in order to have some depths in her character.


"Join the Wyatts" is the new "turn heel" for generic responses at this point. What the fuck would a 21 year old pale English girl join a crazy Louisiana swamp dwelling religious cult for?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Angelos said:


> Well AJ is very much comfortable with a Mic and I don't remember Paige being that good with a mic on NXT..and people should be able to kick out from her old finisher coz it is just a modified version of a leg sweep that is familiar in Flair and Perfects matches.As ive said before she should join the Wyatts in order to have some depths in her character.


She still has to get her character across and give the audience a reason to care.

Either way hope they get some good time at Payback and make it a more back and forth contest. Quite liking Alicia ATM.


----------



## Davion McCool

I see what they are doing with her booking, but I'm just personally against making stars job in their hometown. It sucks life out of the crowd and denies a highpoint for both the show as it appears on TV and the audience, when the star is a face. Particularly a new face who still needs to get her character over with the fans. Making Paige seem vulnerable for now does make sense, due to her age, after they have already shown she is potentially devastating. I just think it was the wrong time for it. A win in front of your home fans can provide TV moments that sell the character to everyone on TV, think of Punk kissing Vince goodbye sitting on the barricade. Contrast how Paige looks after this week to how Adam Rose does. The WWE has to be clever and actually use the audience to help sell the characters, and not work against it.


----------



## Shadowcran

Maybe bumping this will cut down on the Paige threads some more..hope.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

We need more of this. Paige needs to break out of her shell. Someone give her a mic.


----------



## BEE

The only thing that can save Paige at Payback is a decisive win (as if she doesn't already) over Fox. After the match, Paige should totally destroy Fox and totally regain that momentum and monicker she had in NXT of being a badass. 

But this is WWE; where champions are consistently buried character-wise.


----------



## Xist2inspire

They're doing Paige no favors by putting all this effort into Alicia. It's paying off for Alicia, but it's not a good idea to put so much focus on the challenger when the champion hasn't received her fair share of character work yet. Alicia's done more in two weeks than Paige has done since showing up and winning the title. Even if Paige wins, people will be more focused on how Alicia handles it rather than where Paige goes from there. That's terrible for a fresh champ.


----------



## chargebeam

Man, I'm so mad about what they've done to Paige's character. She should have debuted as a real badass. She should be kicking ass. Have her cut a goddamn promo for fuck`s sake. Fans who didn't watch NXT have nothing to root for Paige. Who the fuck is she? No promos, no vignettes, nothing. Nobody cares.

It's like NXT's Paige no longer exists.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Is there a legitimate chance that her title reign can end at Payback? I hope not because I think we all still want that AJ feud for Summerslam.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Is there a legitimate chance that her title reign can end at Payback? I hope not because I think we all still want that AJ feud for Summerslam.


Hope not. That would be awful booking by the wwe.


----------



## Nicole Queen

islesfan13 said:


> Hope not. That would be awful booking by the wwe.


Her whole reign has been booked awfully, so the title changing hands won't be the worst thing. At least then Paige will actually chase it, instead of just winning it on her debut.


----------



## islesfan13

Nicole Queen said:


> Her whole reign has been booked awfully, so the title changing hands won't be the worst thing. At least then Paige will actually chase it, instead of just winning it on her debut.


It would have to be a cheap win by Alicia, like AJ comes out and distracts her. They have to make Paige look tough while getting beat.


----------



## Nicole Queen

islesfan13 said:


> It would have to be a cheap win by Alicia, like AJ comes out and distracts her. They have to make Paige look tough while getting beat.


They haven't made Paige look tough in the last two months when she won the damn title. I'm not expecting to make her more badass right now.

And wow, if only everybody who gets beaten up looked tough  Maybe Paige will pull an Austin?

Alicia had her once in submission hold and let her go, just for Paige to win with the Paige Turner. That's not exactly looking tough, it's just fpalm why Foxy would do it. 

Gotta be one hell of Paige/AJ feud to rebuild her as dominant wrestler.


----------



## BEE

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Is there a legitimate chance that her title reign can end at Payback? I hope not because I think we all still want that AJ feud for Summerslam.


If the WWE is smart, they'd keep the title on her until SS or so. Ending her reign this early would kill her career and whatever momentum she has (not saying much). 

They REALLY need to utilize her gimmick more often. She's literally just a character-less drone out there.


----------



## PUNKY

chargebeam said:


> Man, I'm so mad about what they've done to Paige's character. She should have debuted as a real badass. She should be kicking ass. Have her cut a goddamn promo for fuck`s sake. Fans who didn't watch NXT have nothing to root for Paige. Who the fuck is she? No promos, no vignettes, nothing. Nobody cares.
> 
> It's like NXT's Paige no longer exists.





islesfan13 said:


> It would have to be a cheap win by Alicia, like AJ comes out and distracts her. They have to make Paige look tough while getting beat.


Agreed chargebeam, she should be a total badass like she was in nxt not this bullshit meak little rookie their portraying her as now. 
At first i thought i'd give it a chance but it's getting ridiculous now, Their putting more effort into foxy which don't get me wrong i'm happy about that but why arn't they putting any effort into the champ ? It's so stupid, No mic time no backstage segs etc. Their giving the challenger more airtime and character development. fpalm

@islesfan The only way i'll be happy to see paige lose the title is if they change her back to the baddass character she was in nxt. If she loses then have her go completely batshit crazy, Beat the crap outta foxy, Wreck the set etc. But thinking about it now that's what their doing with alicia now so probably wont happen, God these writers really don't know what their doing do they. fpalm


----------



## O Fenômeno

Funny/Sad part is Paige will beat Alicia,and Alicia will fade off into divas sunset, having a match on RAW every 2 months or something,no tv time unless there is a random Divas Battle Royale.


----------



## PUNKY

O Fenômeno said:


> Funny/Sad part is Paige will beat Alicia,and Alicia will fade off into divas sunset, having a match on RAW every 2 months or something,no tv time unless there is a random Divas Battle Royale.


Really ? I think she could soon become a regular diva to be honest. She's really impressed me the last few weeks, Management must see how good her crowd reactions have been as well. *fingers crossed* The only problem would be when aj returns... Would they have 2 women with the same crazy gimmick ?


----------



## BEE

O Fenômeno said:


> Funny/Sad part is Paige will beat Alicia,and Alicia will fade off into divas sunset, having a match on RAW every 2 months or something,no tv time unless there is a random Divas Battle Royale.


I don't mind. Alicia is terrible and severely overrated in this forum. The sudden bandwagon of 'marks' of Fox is annoying as hell; to the point if you criticized her, you're automatically labeled as a blind Paige mark. 

She's annoying and I don't see the awesomeness of her character. Her character is very far from the likes of Rae/Emma in NXT and she's only getting the praise she's getting now because the quality of the shows have severely fallen these past couple of months. 

I would like Paige to destroy Fox and have Emma as her challenger.


----------



## islesfan13

Fable said:


> I don't mind. Alicia is terrible and severely overrated in this forum. The sudden bandwagon of 'marks' of Fox is annoying as hell; to the point if you criticized her, you're automatically labeled as a blind Paige mark.
> 
> She's annoying and I don't see the awesomeness of her character. Her character is very far from the likes of Rae/Emma in NXT and she's only getting the praise she's getting now because the quality of the shows have severely fallen these past couple of months.
> 
> I would like Paige to destroy Fox and have Emma as her challenger.


Agreed. I can't tell you how many red reps I got from supposed Alicia "marks" these past few days. Makes me wonder if some of them are more Paige haters than Fox marks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Really ? I think she could soon become a regular diva to be honest. She's really impressed me the last few weeks, Management must see how good her crowd reactions have been as well. *fingers crossed* The only problem would be when aj returns... Would they have 2 women with the same crazy gimmick ?


This has been a feud fit for a filler PPV, sort of like Cena vs R Truth. WWE will probably just have Brie or Nikki enter the circle, and book another feud for Paige's next title defense.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah but reports said HHH is high on Fox after watching her against Bliss on NXT, so she could be sticking around. She's easily been the most featured diva with the most screentime over the past month- even more than Paige.

But now that Emma seems to be free of Santino, and Summer Rae's back, I think they can have a few feuds until AJ comes back.


----------



## Born of Osiris

At this point I hope they take the title off Paige and pretend this title run never happened because of how forgettable it's been.

Not her fault though. Don't understand why you can't give Paige any promo time or a chance to show her character like Alicia has.

Shit like this is why no one cares about the Divas. They think giving them the title would get them over but that's not how it works. Look at how much heat Alicia has gotten because of her segments.

Paige should have hidden in the crowd and gone apeshit on Alicia while she was pouring the Soda on herself :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah. Undefeated diva who beat the longest reigning champ on her debut.

Her first loss comes in her home country against Alicia.

What happens next? Paige isn't even on Raw and Alicia loses her next 2 matches fpalm

No fucks given by WWE.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Surprised that WWE actually had Alicia Fox and Paige interact a bit at tonights smackdown tapings to build for their PPV match. A lot more than they did with Paige/Tamina. 

SPOILERS FOR SMACKDOWN:



Spoiler: smackdown



Paige vs. Tamina Snuka in a non-title match is next. Paige gets the win with her Scorpion Crosslock. Alicia Fox came out during the match and taunted Paige with the Divas Title belt. She tried to distract Paige to allow Tamina to get the win but it backfired.


----------



## Deptford

Hmm Paige is a good diva


----------



## Cobalt

The way I see it is that the WWE's booking of the Diva's division is ruining everyone involved in it.

Alicia losing a week later after giving the new champion her first loss in her home country, Paige losing in her home country and it was her first loss, until Emma working with Santino, Summer Rae being pinned by Eva and stuck with her. I dunno it just seems like the WWE isn't helping any of the Diva's.


----------



## NewLondon

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Really ? I think she could soon become a regular diva to be honest. She's really impressed me the last few weeks, Management must see how good her crowd reactions have been as well. *fingers crossed* The only problem would be when aj returns... Would they have 2 women with the same crazy gimmick ?


I'd be all for Alicia becoming a regular diva and I think she might.They need more of them that aren't Total Divas and Alicia's a good choice. AJ can return as a face and be the crazy babyface while Alicia is the crazy heel. It can work, but I think they're two different kinds of crazy if that makes sense haha.

But anyways, I don't think keeping the title on Paige is a good idea because of the circumstances. Right now, the crowd has no reason to support Paige. They're more famillar with Alicia than the champion. Have Alicia win it and let Paige build a character and crowd support while she chases it and trys to get it back. Just don't make her look weak in the process.


----------



## Synax

Cobalt said:


> The way I see it is that the WWE's booking of the Diva's division is ruining everyone involved in it.
> 
> Alicia losing a week later after giving the new champion her first loss in her home country, Paige losing in her home country and it was her first loss, until Emma working with Santino, Summer Rae being pinned by Eva and stuck with her. I dunno it just seems like the WWE isn't helping any of the Diva's.


It's making them all look like chumps who can beat each other in a moments notice. :no:


----------



## fifty_

wwe kinda fell into a hole they dug up themselves... having Paige win on her debut COULD have gone in a much better way during the upcoming weeks if they would let her cut a promo or something. I mean, out of the fans that go to the events I doubt most of them look at her backstage interviews on the app, so most don't know her.

Also something i'd like to point out, WWE has been booking her as an underdog champion ever since she won the belt, and when she beat AJ, they made it seem as if she wasn't even interested or ready to fight her, therefore making her look shy and weak (opposite to her NXT character). However, I watched a video of Paige at NXT with both belts and she clearly says "did you really think i went to congratulate AJ?", something along those lines... in other words it's like she's booked as shy and weak on raw and smackdown but whenever she was on NXT with the divas belt she was back to being her old self, anyone else catch that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

fifty_ said:


> wwe kinda fell into a hole they dug up themselves... having Paige win on her debut COULD have gone in a much better way during the upcoming weeks if they would let her cut a promo or something. I mean, out of the fans that go to the events I doubt most of them look at her backstage interviews on the app, so most don't know her.
> 
> Also something i'd like to point out, WWE has been booking her as an underdog champion ever since she won the belt, and when she beat AJ, they made it seem as if she wasn't even interested or ready to fight her, therefore making her look shy and weak (opposite to her NXT character). However, I watched a video of Paige at NXT with both belts and she clearly says "did you really think i went to congratulate AJ?", something along those lines... in other words it's like she's booked as shy and weak on raw and smackdown but whenever she was on NXT with the divas belt she was back to being her old self, anyone else catch that?


They could probably let her cut some promos on SD, but after her live promo on RAW, backstage promos were probably her safe bet. She'll get comfortable over time, but at that moment, she really was nervous it seemed.


----------



## CrystalFissure

I'm really disappointed that Paige and Alicia Fox fans don't get along and have to insult the other wrestler. It takes two to tango. Paige can't be the only successful one. There needs to be a good counter. Alicia Fox is a GREAT counter.


----------



## Nicole Queen

CrystalFissure said:


> I'm really disappointed that Paige and Alicia Fox fans don't get along and have to insult the other wrestler. It takes two to tango. Paige can't be the only successful one. There needs to be a good counter. Alicia Fox is a GREAT counter.


I agree that you need two people to pull it off. But they should look like equals, which is not the case right now.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Nicole Queen said:


> I agree that you need two people to pull it off. But they should look like equals, which is not the case right now.


Yeah for sure. I wrote a huge post yesterday about how Paige has done practically nothing, spoke live once and hasn't had an opportunity to give us a reason to cheer her. Of course, many of us know about NXT so we can appreciate her, but what about the casuals? They see a pale chick who gets beat down and miraculously wins. Kelly Kelly used to get beat down too. And she's absolutely nothing compared to Paige. The problem is, it's all about Alicia, when realistically she should be able to do the same crazy promos while having Paige involved backstage somehow or something. I dunno. ANYTHING more than App promos is good in my books.


----------



## Flair Shot

CrystalFissure said:


> I'm really disappointed that Paige and Alicia Fox fans don't get along and have to insult the other wrestler. It takes two to tango. Paige can't be the only successful one. There needs to be a good counter. *Alicia Fox is a GREAT counter*.


Agreed. But it's not what the whinly little smarks want, they want their ultimate wet dream. AJ/Paige.  
So they will never accept Fox as a legitimate threat to Paige because she is not AJ.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RKO361 said:


> Agreed. But it's not what the whinly little smarks want, they want their ultimate wet dream. AJ/Paige.
> So they will never accept Fox as a legitimate threat to Paige because she is not AJ.


If AJ wins over Paige, it will be the same as Alicia/Paige. Hell, if Manami Toyota goes over Paige, people would still bitch.

Enjoy you favorites but stop trying to put them as the reborn Jesus of the wrestling world. fpalm

I find it hilarious how supposedly everyone in the locker room hates her but aside from Foxy and Tamina no one has been presented as trying to go for the belt. :lol What is the point of protecting the TD when we know they'll get all the offense in while Paige gets "fluke wins" with the Paige Turner? It's not going to bury them.


----------



## MaoMao999

I like their segment on Smackdown. Paige is so sexy towards the end(when she's on the ropes).


----------



## Deptford

hmm I am to like Paige hope she keeeps the divas champion for a long time and then is all like ahh !!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Here is the match from last nights Smackdown.


----------



## NewLondon

She be calling her submission hold the PTO. Just incase you didn't know. At least, that's what I heard on Smackdown.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Paige is not over with the casuals that's for sure!


----------



## cokecan567

I would spit in pages vagina right before I fuck it. 

Man I would love to see the kind of baby we'd make.

My black skin and hear pale white body. The child would be beautiful.
It would come out in caramel color.


----------



## CrystalFissure

^ This is why I feel sorry for some of the Divas. Comments like those are actually sent _to_ them via Twitter, Instagram and all that. Calm down, CokeCan.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Here is the match from last nights Smackdown.


The thumbnail from that video, which is Alicia, is quite a visual reminder of what Paige's reign has been about so far: Paige is not in the focus.


----------



## p862011




----------



## Sociopath

give her a vampire gimmick,shes so pale


----------



## evilshade

cokecan567 said:


> I would spit in pages vagina right before I fuck it.
> 
> Man I would love to see the kind of baby we'd make.
> 
> My black skin and hear pale white body. The child would be beautiful.
> It would come out in caramel color.


 it will be the kind of baby that is raised by a single mom.


----------



## The.Great......One

I want to marry this woman, and have mad passionate sex with her every single night


----------



## Gametoo

evilshade said:


> it will be the kind of baby that is raised by a single mom.




:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Wonderllama

Paige has such a boring entrance walk. I don't usually say this about Divas or even notice it, but she does. She just sorta walks to the ring with no attitude or charisma or nothing. I say she should strike a pose on the stage. Show off the belt at least.

I really want to love Paige, because she is so gorgeous, but she needs to improve in a lot of areas


----------



## PUNKY

Wakey wakey @realpaigewwe... What would go #Perfect with my eggs!? Oh how about the @WWE #diva championship! Count down begins NOW #crazylikeAFOX #ThefoxsaysREIGN #goodgood #payback (wont let me copy foxy's pic for some reason, pic of her with the divas belt)

hey Alicia, @RealPaigeWWE says: 
#payback 









This is the only match i'm really interested in bar the shield vs evo obviously, Hoping they get a decent amount of time.


----------



## Necramonium

People can say what they want about her, but she is talented, and you know it, her debut on the main roster has not been handled well at all, but i think this has to be because AJ wanted a break after WM, so this is the reason they threw the belt on Paige so quickly, it would have been better if they feuded first and at Extreme Rules Paige won the belt. But this is WWE, they barely know how to handle Diva's anymore.

And stop nitpicking everything she does ffs, really, complaining about her walk to the ring? All this girl wants is to wrestle in that ring, she doesnt give much about the rest.


----------



## The Philosopher

She got the chance to show a bit more of her character (also arse) on Smackdown, although Fox is still stealing the show.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

Dammit! Alicia and Paige were put in the death slot instead of the boring BNB vs RVD and that filler Kane squash of Kofi Kingston.


----------



## MaoMao999

^ even with the stupid booking wwe has done to paige, that match placement is the one thing they have been doing right. the match for the women's title is finishing second only to the main event(world title most of the time). the top prize for both genders should always finish ppvs.

looks like its gonna be a short ppv match again. wtf wwe, you're not giving her the mic at the very least you should give her more match time. i wish she feud next with natalya so that wwe has the confidence to make their match work cause both can put on a show.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Paige is fine ...

It's that fucking scream, STFU already, sheesh.

That's my only gripe, I remember when I first heard her new theme on YouTube & was like aye, that sounds pretty good - especially compared to what the rest of the women have. Pretty sure the scream wasn't on that version, sounds like a Jurassic Park intro or something. Anyways.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

I know Paige and Nattie can have a great match but if its going to be badly book it will still be terrible. The people who book matches at NXT should be booking her matches.

I think the only way to have her get over, Have wwe order her to beat down Brie but have her refuse it.


----------



## .MCH

The booking of Paige makes no difference at this point. Even if she dominated her matches, she'd get the same crowd response. She's just not interesting to mainstream WWE fans. Plus she has no charisma. She looks like a success on paper, but the lack of charisma and ability to get the crowd invested in her is going to end up being her downfall if they don't find a way to make her work.

At this point, if AJ comes back, fans will just get behind her and Paige still wouldn't get much a response going heel. 

Plus why get behind someone who's already champion and winning almost all of her matches? She needs to drop the belt at MITB.


----------



## NewLondon

MaoMao999 said:


> ^ even with the stupid booking wwe has done to paige, that match placement is the one thing they have been doing right. the match for the women's title is finishing second only to the main event(world title most of the time). the top prize for both genders should always finish ppvs.
> 
> looks like its gonna be a short ppv match again. wtf wwe, you're not giving her the mic at the very least you should give her more match time. i wish she feud next with natalya so that wwe has the confidence to make their match work cause both can put on a show.


I have a half and half feeling for the divas slot (right before the main event.) On one hand, it's always after a big match and has to follow it up while the crowd is dead and looking for a break, but on the other hand, it's at the top of the card and is placed with the main event matches (even though people don't treat it as such.) I just take the good with the bad these days.


----------



## MaoMao999

all paige matches with alicia were around five minutes. that means they're not confident in foxy's wrestling ability. that is why i suggested nattie because if its her, wwe would be more confident giving the two more match time. and if nattie is still a face, it'll be better because its gonna be back and forth one-upping each other.

but yeah, its gonna be an uphill battle for paige if the wwe still has this stupid "women shouldn't upstage the men" mentality. if they don't have that, we would have gotten a mitb divas match already. that will definitely shake things up.


----------



## .MCH

MaoMao999 said:


> all paige matches with alicia were around five minutes. that means they're not confident in foxy's wrestling ability. that is why i suggested nattie because if its her, wwe would be more confident giving the two more match time. and if nattie is still a face, it'll be better because its gonna be back and forth one-upping each other.
> 
> but yeah, its gonna be an uphill battle for paige if the wwe still has this stupid "women shouldn't upstage the men" mentality. if they don't have that, we would have gotten a mitb divas match already. that will definitely shake things up.


I think it's Paige they don't have the confidence in since she's just been called up and has only been working WWE crowds for two months now. WWE's had Alicia carry matches with her opponents for almost a year now.

If WWE doesn't have Paige drop the belt to Alicia at MITB and rebuild her into another title reign, AJ's just going to come back and end up getting cheered against Paige at this point.


----------



## HHHGame78

Dammit AJ. Marry Punk and get back already so Paige can have a credible feud.


----------



## Wonderllama

AJ should beat Paige and regain the title in their first rematch. I think it would be much better for Paige going forward. Paige should be chasing the title.


----------



## MaoMao999

.MCH said:


> I think it's Paige they don't have the confidence in since she's just been called up and has only been working WWE crowds for two months now. WWE's had Alicia carry matches with her opponents for almost a year now.


its the other way around. she's lucky that wwe gave paige a "timid rookie with cena-esque booking" gimmick. if paige retains her nxt gimmick, she will wreck alicia wrestling-wise even if the match is back and forth. and someone doing backbreakers 9000 times is not carrying a match. alicia fox, for all the entertainment she brought for the past month, is an average wrestler at best. nothing has changed in that department.


----------



## .MCH

HHHGame78 said:


> Dammit AJ. Marry Punk and get back already so Paige can have a credible feud.


How has Alicia not been a credible feud for Paige? Alicia is actually somewhat over with the crowds. What hurt tonight's match was the card placement and the anti-climatic finish.

And do you really think an AJ feud is going to help Paige right now?


----------



## .MCH

MaoMao999 said:


> its the other way around. she's lucky that wwe gave paige a "timid rookie with cena-esque booking" gimmick. if paige retains her nxt gimmick, she will wreck alicia wrestling-wise even if the match is back and forth. and someone doing backbreakers 9000 times is not carrying a match. alicia fox, for all the entertainment she brought for the past month, is an average wrestler at best. nothing has changed in that department.


Paige's character is hardly that different form her current one. She was more aggressive and dominated more but it's not like if she was given her old character things would be much different for her.

And Alicia has been impressing in the ring for awhile now. She's definitely not "average". Paige is more average than anything.


----------



## mannis

I recently caught some of her backstage interviews and her Takeover promo, and I personally found the difference from her former NXT self jarring. Even after dropping the "anti diva" moniker last year, her character on NXT remained much the same. This young rookie schtick does not suit her as well.


----------



## MaoMao999

agree that alicia fox is not a credible feud because she already lost to paige 3 times(with 3 different finishers) before her gimmicky meltdown. she shouldn't be anywhere near the title right now.

^ what the actual fuck. paige with her nxt gimmick is NOT being dominated by her opponent. most of the time she is the one dominating her opponent. also you're saying that alicia fox > paige wrestling-wise? that is FACEPALM worthy right there i dont even. foxy is every bit of average in-ring. if anything, her meltdown angle is the one that is above average.


----------



## hbgoo1975

I'm sure Paige will be fed to the Total Divas and the fans will cheer Eva Marie for being a terrible worker.


----------



## The.Great......One

Paige needs to stop screaming, and they need to let her loose already, give her a damn mic and some freedom, also open up her moveset a big more AND let her get more offence on her opponents. Also If I was a wrestler, she'd be he first diva I hit on.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

PAIGEWINSLOL


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I enjoy Paige's scream. Why so much negativity toward it?


----------



## The.Great......One

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I enjoy Paige's scream. Why so much negativity toward it?


I don't know, I just think, it's not attractive. However, I still love her


----------



## NJ88

Glad Paige won and they didn't go for the title switch like I fearer I would. Maybe the feud will continue as it seems to be working, but I have a bad feeling that they'll just be putting in minimal effort with monthly challengers until AJ comes back and they have the feud that most people have been waiting for. I'm quite happy for them to keep the title on Paige, but I'd quite like them to put a big more effort into feuds she's in and how they develop her as a character because so far they've done a shoddy job.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Paige has taken out a lot of Divas with the Cross Lock :lmao Never change commentators.

That "Stop screaming" sign next to "Paige rules" :lmao :clap

Is it just me or Paige's "dropkick" looks really bad? Every time I've seen it seems like she doesn't properly execute and connect with it... :hmm:


----------



## RCSheppy

I love Paige's scream!


----------



## islesfan13

.MCH said:


> Paige's character is hardly that different form her current one. She was more aggressive and dominated more but it's not like if she was given her old character things would be much different for her.
> 
> And Alicia has been impressing in the ring for awhile now. She's definitely not "average". Paige is more average than anything.


There is nothing impressive about Alicia. Shes awful at acting. (Her fallout interview made Brie Bellas acting seem like Angelina Jolie) Her wrestling is also awful she continues the same move throughout the match. I hope this feud is over with.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> There is nothing impressive about Alicia. Shes awful at acting. (Her fallout interview made Brie Bellas acting seem like Angelina Jolie) Her wrestling is also awful she continues the same move throughout the match. I hope this feud is over with.


I enjoyed the match last night for what it was and it was good to see that both women had moments to shine. I was surprised that they actually allowed Paige to get a fair amount of offense in this time. 

My friend and I were cringing pretty hard at Alicia though when she would yell stuff out. What was she saying about her face? It was actually annoying and unintentionally funny. I don't think her shenanigans brought much to the match. 

Emma beat Alicia Fox last week so hopefully something comes out of that tonight.


----------



## Nicole Queen

islesfan13 said:


> There is nothing impressive about Alicia. Shes awful at acting. (Her fallout interview made Brie Bellas acting seem like Angelina Jolie) Her wrestling is also awful she continues the same move throughout the match. I hope this feud is over with.


Dear *islefan13*, not to seem rude but you seem to be somewhat delusional Paige mark.

Paige's acting is not impressive (quite cringeworthy IMO) and she hasn't shown a big moveset either (regardless if she has it). And unless AJ returns right now, you should be glad that Paige has someone to feud with who has been build in some way, because otherwise Paige's reign is going to be even worse.

It's not like Foxy showing personality (more than Paige) and getting some spotlight to build up the Paige/Alicia feud is bad thing like many of the Paige marks present it as. Otherwise what would be Paige doing? Getting beaten up by Aksana or Tamina and then win with one move? :shocked:

I know it sucks when your favorites are not build up as they should be and have shitty booking, but to hate on Alicia for getting time to shine (while Paige has none) and actually make people invest in their matches is just stupid. 

People hating on Foxy for getting more support and attention than Paige fpalm You're constantly going on and on about how Paige shouldn't be disliked because of bad booking, but when someone else gets any kind of build-up that surpasses Paige's on the main roster, you immediately hate on her.


----------



## islesfan13

Nicole Queen said:


> Dear *islefan13*, not to seem rude but you seem to be somewhat delusional Paige mark.
> 
> Paige's acting is not impressive (quite cringeworthy IMO) and she hasn't shown a big moveset either (regardless if she has it). And unless AJ returns right now, you should be glad that Paige has someone to feud with who has been build in some way, because otherwise Paige's reign is going to be even worse.
> 
> It's not like Foxy showing personality (more than Paige IMO) and getting some spotlight to build up the Paige/Alicia feud is bad thing like many of the Paige marks present it as. Otherwise what would be Paige doing? Getting beaten up by Aksana or Tamina and then win with one move? :shocked:
> 
> I know it sucks when your favorites are not build up as they should be and have shitty booking, but to hate on Alicia for getting time to shine (while Paige has none) and actually make people invest in their matches is just stupid.
> 
> People hating on Foxy for getting more support and attention than Paige fpalm You're constantly going on and on about how Paige shouldn't be disliked because of bad booking, but when someone else gets any kind of build-up that surpasses Paige's on the main roster, you immediately hate on her.


Dear Nicole Queen, this couldn't be further from the truth. I never liked Alicia and her gimmick could be good with better acting. It has nothing to do with Paige. If Alicia was feuding with Emma I would have the same feelings. Alicia was not the proper opponent to help Paige get over. If I was the WWE, I would have gave this gimmick to Natayla and have her complain about being a diva for years with no chance. Start a long hated feud between her and Paige and lets see what they can do.


----------



## LPPrince

People have always had problems with divas screaming, myself included. High pitched voices screaming aren't intimidating, they're annoying. I hated Melina for doing it, I hated Kelly Kelly for doing it, etc etc

Funnily enough, I don't mind Paige doing it, if we're talking about her entrance scream. That one's fine.


----------



## Gretchen

Paige is great. I usually avoid the divas talk b/c some divas marks are idiots and some are flat out trolls, plus I rarely care about the divas. But I must say, even though I don't care about the current product and am not watching the WWE atm, Barrett and Paige are the only people getting pushed worth watching right now, IMO.


----------



## Nicole Queen

islesfan13 said:


> Dear Nicole Queen, this couldn't be further from the truth. I never liked Alicia and her gimmick could be good with better acting. It has nothing to do with Paige. If Alicia was feuding with Emma I would have the same feelings. Alicia was not the proper opponent to help Paige get over. If I was the WWE, I would have gave this gimmick to Natayla and have her complain about being a diva for years with no chance. Start a long hated feud between her and Paige and lets see what they can do.


The proper opponent to get Paige over is AJ. But since it's not possible at the moment have to do with what they have.

They're purposefully keeping the Total Divas away from everyone else, especially Paige (stupid since they all hate her) so while I would love to see her feud with Natalya, it would not happen any time soon.

And as I wrote on another thread, not everybody can work those gimmicks. Alicia's gimmick is good because she interacts with the crowd, acts very violent towards Paige and as such builds heat towards herself and makes people cheer Paige. And Alicia is doing considerably well, given how much the Divas in general (with one or two exceptions) can act. 

All in all, the feud is good, Alicia is attracting the heat she has to (gets more reaction that Paige at times) and while PAIGEWINSLOL sucks, I still like it because finally the Divas are getting some proper (non-TD) related feud and Foxy is among the better candidates for opponents wrestling-wise. 

Though I'd love an Eva Marie/Paige feud where Eva beats her with bitch slaps only for Paige to hit the Paige Turner! PAIGEWINSLOL! :



LPPrince said:


> People have always had problems with divas screaming, myself included. High pitched voices screaming aren't intimidating, they're annoying. I hated Melina for doing it, I hated Kelly Kelly for doing it, etc etc
> 
> Funnily enough, I don't mind Paige doing it, if we're talking about her entrance scream. That one's fine.


Melina's screams at least fitted her, she always seemed like she would claw off your face :lol Paige's screams just seem out there.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just build up Summer to be a credible opponent already. #1 heel diva if given the chance.


----------



## Libertine.

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Just build up Summer to be a credible opponent already. #1 heel diva if given the chance.


This. Sweet feud on NXT too.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

I hope on her next match she will be the Paige from NXT again, stop making her an under dog, that booking belong to Bailey. WWE should start developing her character. Give her backstage segments.


----------



## hbgoo1975

What if the WWE decides to book a model who doesn't care about the business an Anti-Diva?


----------



## LPPrince

RFWHC said:


> Barrett and Paige are the only people getting pushed worth watching right now, IMO.


----------



## x78

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I enjoy Paige's scream. Why so much negativity toward it?


Probably because it has nothing to do with her character any more. She's just a generic Diva now so it doesn't make sense for her to scream.


----------



## Gretchen

Is anybody else a fan of Paige's theme music? The only good Divas theme, IMO.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RFWHC said:


> Is anybody else a fan of Paige's theme music? The only good Divas theme, IMO.


The only good thing she has going on right now.

Summer Rae's new theme is pretty catchy if you're into that kind of music. :dance


----------



## x78

Libertine. said:


> This. Sweet feud on NXT too.







It wouldn't be the same though because neither girl is anything like they were then. Summer would probably dance and Paige would come out smiling and then spend 95% of the match getting beaten down.


----------



## PUNKY

RFWHC said:


> Is anybody else a fan of Paige's theme music? The only good Divas theme, IMO.


yeah i love paige's theme. Also summer's old theme is pretty cool too, no idea why they decided to change it.


----------



## Deptford

hmm paige is a good diva with good theme :agree:


----------



## Cena_Wins!!!

Just another generic pasty bucket of cum (like all the other divas minus Nikki Bella)... you can close the thread now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole Queen said:


> The only good thing she has going on right now.
> 
> Summer Rae's new theme is pretty catchy if you're into that kind of music. :dance


Her old theme was FAR FAR better (Summer Rae)

And hey people keep going about how Paige isnt connecting with the crowd and I just saw a huge Paige sign and some other small signs for her at Payback :draper2

Not saying she's been handled too well but that's how all divas are handled and considering the amount of time spent on the main roster, I'd say she's done better than most divas did so soon after their debuts.


----------



## Flair Shot

Her next feud appears to be Cameron...:side:


----------



## PUNKY

Judging by another thread on here it looks like paige's next opponent's gonna be cameron.... eek. There's a vid of it, I'll go and get it now. EDIT And yeah raven i saw plenty of paige signs in the crowd last night.


----------



## Unknown2013

Cameron? I can't help but laugh at that. Dunno who even thought it was a good idea to book her to randomly just burst in and demand that she deserves a title shot when she's barely even wrestled any singles matches.


----------



## Eulonzo

This Alicia Fox feud is a cluster-fuck.

It seems to be doing nothing for anybody. It's doing 'gots for both Divas, honestly. Fox barely gets reactions from what I can gather when she acts like this and if anything it makes Paige look like one of those champions who wins by the skin of their teeth, ala Daniel Bryan's first world title reign, except.. she's a babyface. :lol I'm just confused on what they're trying to do with this feud.


----------



## Chris22

I'd like Alicia to remain with abit of focus on her but Cameron is sort of a guilty pleasure for me so i'll be entertained. Could start a Dactyls break-up?


----------



## RatedR10

lol'd at that Cameron video. She calls Paige a rookie and goes on about busting her ass for a year. :lmao

Terrible.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Paige v Cameron on Superstars :waffle


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The script was right to establish a new challenger but they had the wrong diva deliver it. Who in the blue hell is Cameron? 

Nattie/Emma or get the fuck out.


----------



## HHHGame78

fpalm Cameron unhooked her arm to tap.


----------



## VILLAIN

Paige is fucking hot, I looked at a photo of her of when she was like 16/17 ... damn she's changed! for the better!!!! but she hasn't impressed me so far but I will blame that on the booking cause she's just beat down 95% of the match and then comes back and wins. SUPER Cena shite! hopefully Paige gets a heel turn in the future, she looks more suited as a heel in that attire and that scream.


----------



## tailhook

VILLAIN said:


> Paige is fucking hot, I looked at a photo of her of when she was like 16/17 ... damn she's changed! for the better!!!! but she hasn't impressed me so far but I will blame that on the booking cause *she's just beat down 95% of the match* and then comes back and wins. SUPER Cena shite! hopefully Paige gets a heel turn in the future, she looks more suited as a heel in that attire and that scream.


Not last night's match she wasn't. It was more like 40-60 Paige-Fox.. maybe 30-70. But no way it was like that match where she laid around like she just got obliterated after every move and then pulled the turner to win. She started out strong, then Fox took it for a while, then she finished it up.

I particularly liked the over the top rope suplex and the somersault(technically a toss ) off the steps to the floor. She's definitely a lot more physical and has a much wider moveset than AJ ever had. AJ's ring work was always very weaksauce. AJ's strength was mic work. Right now, Paige is far better in ring, and if she can get her mic skills rolling she'll be unstoppable.


----------



## NewLondon

Cameron as the next opponent. :lol Why not Naomi?


----------



## K-Fed

Can't we just have Paige v.s. April already??


----------



## rick1027

actually paige did look a little better last night in the ppv although the post match interview wasnt that great for her. i still want to see more before i decide if i like her or not


----------



## Gretchen

How good is Paige in the ring? I'm assuming, decent, from what I've seen. She's really going to have to carry Cameron.


----------



## SoHo

*Paige's booking is burying the Divas division*

I hear many of you complaining about Cena or Triple H burrying people all the time but what about Paige? This skinny bitch that just debuted has wins against AJ Lee, Tamina and Alicia Fox until now and all 3 of them are fantastic wrestlers unlike her. Now she's about to have the next feud with Cameron and bury her too. She's the cancer of the Divas division and she's going to bury everyone from that division like Natalya, Nikki and others.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

Paige is hot


----------



## Erocj

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

*burying


----------



## reilly

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



SoHo said:


> I hear many of you complaining about Cena or Triple H burrying people all the time but what about Paige? This skinny bitch that just debuted has wins against AJ Lee, Tamina and Alicia Fox until now and all 3 of them are fantastic wrestlers unlike her. Now she's about to have the next feud with Cameron and bury her too. She's the cancer of the Divas division and she's going to bury everyone from that division like Natalya, Nikki and others.


She has been on the main roster for 2 months maximum and you are comparing her to cena??fpalm

Personally i'm glad she has the title - i would hate to see it on some fake diva on that stupid reality programme - the womens title needs to be kept as far away from that show as possible.

Who would you give it to? i mean the only diva that has basically been allowed any type of character development on Raw was Aj Lee and thats because she forced them to by not appearing on the diva's show.

I think Paige will come good - she is 21 of course there will be a little nerves and maybe some over exuberance which may lead to a few rookie mistakes but there is def potential in her and i think in time it will prove a good move by wwe to have her as champion.


----------



## SoHo

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



Erocj said:


> *burying


you dont need to be a dick about it. you get what i want to say.


----------



## SoHo

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



reilly said:


> She has been on the main roster for 2 months maximum and you are comparing her to cena??fpalm
> 
> Personally i'm glad she has the title - i would hate to see it on some fake diva on that stupid reality programme - the womens title needs to be kept as far away from that show as possible.
> 
> Who would you give it to? i mean the only diva that has basically been allowed any type of character development on Raw was Aj Lee and thats because she forced them to by not appearing on the diva's show.
> 
> I think Paige will come good - she is 21 of course there will be a little nerves and maybe some over exuberance which may lead to a few rookie mistakes but there is def potential in her and i think in time it will prove a good move by wwe to have her as champion.


the womans title? that title was retired since 2011. this is the divas title and divas from that show should win it. Why should Paige have it? Because she was from the UK indys?


----------



## prodandimitrow

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

She isnt 'burying' anyone, she is being put over by wrestlers with experience.Use your brain before you post.


----------



## Shady Chris

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

It's amazing how shit she is compared to AJ. I don't care about Cameron, I just want AJ to come back and take back what's hers.


----------



## reilly

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



SoHo said:


> *the womans title*? that title was retired since 2011. this is the divas title and divas from that show should win it. Why should Paige have it? Because she was from the UK indys?



Now your argument is just invalid because you are nit-picking at the name of a title. Its the diva's title - yes, can a man win it? no. therefore its only up for grabs by women - so technically im not wrong by calling it the womens title.

Paige could be from my back yard - i wouldn't give a monkeys - i don't care that she is from the indys in the uk - you say indys to me and i automatically think of Harrison Ford - the reason im glad its on her is because i like her, how she looks and acts and i think it will build into a feud with aj when she comes back.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



reilly said:


> Now your argument is just invalid because you are nit-picking at the name of a title. Its the diva's title - yes, can a man win it? no. therefore its only up for grabs by women - so technically im not wrong by calling it the womens title.
> 
> *Paige could be from my back yard - i wouldn't give a monkeys* - i don't care that she is from the indys in the uk - you say indys to me and i automatically think of Harrison Ford - the reason im glad its on her is because i like her, how she looks and acts and i think it will build into a feud with aj when she comes back.


I wish Paige was in my back yard


----------



## reilly

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



sesshomaru said:


> I wish Paige was in my back yard


i wish i was in her back yard!!:side::cena5


----------



## WWE

..

.. I wish I was behind her ass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

Like I said in another thread, according to Paige marks this is an elaborate conspiracy on the part of the WWE to ruin Paige's career. 

She's no doubt a prodigy because you know she's young and is by far and away the greatest thing that has ever happened to women's wrestling. 

Since she's so great and unbelievably good, the powers that be at the WWE could not allow her to realize her full potential so they just had to destroy everything she's capable of by giving her the divas title but booking her like shit. 

Her record should have been 1-13 instead of 13-1. She should have been chasing the title instead of actually carrying the title. They should not have let her have an interview segment with Michael Cole because no other diva has had one. She should be on Total Divas. Or better yet. Paired up with Santino or Fandango because you know how great those pairings were for Emma and Summer Rae. 

Yeah. I'm annoyed as fuck that just when I thought the divas division couldn't get any worse .. the WWE in their very serious attempt to make it better, made it worse by giving the belt to the only characterless, bland wrestler in the entire division and then booking her to steamroll through the entire division while looking like an entitled little brat.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

I'd like to bury Paige, under the sheets in my bed.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

You know how they say the cream rises to the top? Well the cream is at the top,and she's got the belt and other than AJ and Emma(and maybe Layla) is the only diva who deserves it. #DealWithIt


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



pipboy1995 said:


> You know how they say the cream rises to the top? Well the cream is at the top,and she's got the belt and other than AJ and Emma(and maybe Layla) is the only diva who deserves it. #DealWithIt


Assertion needs to be backed up with evidence. #dealwithit is merely a statement made by people who cannot back up what they're saying. 

Care to actually substantiate how and why Paige deserves it and not any other debutant from NXT?


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



Reaper Jones said:


> Assertion needs to be backed up with evidence. #dealwithit is merely a statement made by people who cannot back up what they're saying.
> 
> Care to actually substantiate how and why Paige deserves it and not any other debutant from NXT?


 I just did say the other debutant from NXT. Are you talking about the NXT girls? Almost all of them do.Paige deserves it because she entertaining and can wrestle,same as Emma and Layla and the NXT girls.As far as I'm concerned,the current crop of divas on the main roster(with the exception of the 3 I just said) are trashy filler and piss breaks.Nothing more.

It was pretty easy to back up what I'm saying BTW,this is pro wrestling,not politics :lmao


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

Divas division was in the dustbin before Paige debuted anyway..you get a diva that gets the crowd interested and active enough in the divas match which was the proverbial piss break for years and you shit on her for that?


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

It's astonishing how many people on this board have zero understanding of what burying is.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

The WWE is burying the Divas division.

They just don't care about female wrestling.


----------



## .MCH

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

1. Let's not act like the WWE didn't already bury the divas division years ago.

2. She's not feuding with Cameron. That was just to set up a Superstars match and to split up Naomi/Cameron down the line, probably so they could have another Total Divas storyline. Alicia Fox is still likely her opponent.

3. The problem with Paige is not how she's made to look in her matches like her marks claim. If Paige dominated all of her matches, she'd be even less over. The problem with Paige is the lack of charisma and the fact she has the belt. How do fans rally behind a new face character that already has the belt and wins almost all of their matches? Why even care if she already has the payoff and we all know she's going to win?

Look at when Trish was first champion. Her reigns were always only a month or two long because WWE knew to do that so she'd get more over by chasing the belt. If she doesn't drop the belt to Alicia at MITB, then when AJ comes back, their feud is going to tank because Paige won't be over and AJ will be the one drawing cheers.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

You can't bury jobbers.


----------



## Xyll

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

Burying implies there was anything to bury in the first place. AJ held the title uncontested for like a year. Zero legitimate threats or competition during all this time. And since she has taken her ball and went home, it's just a barren wasteland as usual, just with Paige on top instead of AJ.

Who gives a shit anymore? WWE doesn't.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

You can't bury the dead.

Seriously.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

Meanwhile, down in NXT, Charlotte and Natalya just had a 17 or so minute classic. No idea why they can't bring that kinda stuff to the main roster.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

Not sure why everyone has such a boner over her tbh. She is probably the least attractive diva, looks like a vampire, gets her ass kicked the whole match and wins after hitting one move. She sucks ass.


----------



## NewLondon

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

I'm just over here wondering how they're planning on getting her over cause she comes out and screams to crickets every time. Chicago was quiet last night, even during the match. Well, except for the Adam Rose theme singing. They can't claim her to be this great diva, who the crowd is fully behind when nobody cares about her.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*

PAIGEWINSLOL! :lmao

I've said it before, just because Paige is on the main roster now doesn't mean everything magically will get better. The Divas division has been irrelevant for a long time and it's going to continue being the same way until WWE doesn't do something positive about it. And no, Paige winning the title wasn't positive.

Besides, she's fighting the "jobber" Divas. Hasn't touched the Total Divas yet, so to some people it's still the same if she wins or not.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Paige's booking is burying the Divas division*

Her marks talked her up like she was going to walk in an be the greatest ever. Actually, I wonder if WWE thought the same thing, since they too had her literally walk in and win the title. She is not going to be the greatest ever. She is boring. Bland. Her wrestling skills which her marks talked up are average. Nothing about her makes her stand out other than her pale skin and annoying scream. And that's the key word, which is not good for her, annoying. I doubt many people watching on TV or going to these live shows, go there because they are looking forward to hearing Paige's, dog ear hurting, glass shattering screeches.

And the argument of look at her NXT matches is irrelevant to me. I don't care about a random match she had 10 months ago in Tampa. She's not in NXT anymore. Not wrestling that roster. Not wrestling in front of that small crowd. She is in the big time and is the Divas champion. And so far, is flopping. Is she talentless? No. But she's not going to be the greatest female of all time either.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: Paige's booking is burying the Divas division*

Another day and what do you know it's another Paige hate thread. :floyd1


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Paige's booking is burying the Divas division*



Legasee said:


> Another day and what do you know it's another Paige hate thread. :floyd1


Well, it seems there won't be official Paige thread so :draper2


----------



## Nicole Queen

RFWHC said:


> How good is Paige in the ring? I'm assuming, decent, from what I've seen. She's really going to have to carry Cameron.


She's going to be booked to get beaten up as usually so unless Cameron uses chair shots...

Yay, merger!


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Paige's booking is burying the Divas division*



Oakue said:


> And the argument of look at her NXT matches is irrelevant to me. I don't care about a random match she had 10 months ago in Tampa. She's not in NXT anymore. Not wrestling that roster. Not wrestling in front of that small crowd. *She is in the big time and is the Divas champion.* And so far, is flopping. Is she talentless? No. But she's not going to be the greatest female of all time either.


Is it 'really' the big time for her and her fellow women wrestlers though? What exactly is proved when they go out there for three minutes on Raw while much of the audience leave to get in line at the food stand or the bathroom?


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Paige burrying the Divas division*



Chrome said:


> Meanwhile, down in NXT, Charlotte and Natalya just had a 17 or so minute classic. No idea why they can't bring that kinda stuff to the main roster.


Because generally their limit seems to be seven minute PPV matches...it's unfortunate but it seems to be all they'll be willing to do.

The booking of Paige is odd, minimal effort seems to have gone into it. She's still new to the roster, she doesn't get promo time and sometimes...she doesn't even appear on the main show. I don't actually think she's properly been on RAW two weeks in a row. So, TV time is an issue, promo time is an issue and match time is an issue. How in the world can someone be successful without the opportunity to be so.


----------



## CrystalFissure

There's a reason Paige vs. Cameron is on Superstars this week. I think WWE is apprehensive about showing a match between those two when it has the potential to be an absolute train wreck. See, I know that Paige is a good wrestler but don't have too much confidence that she could carry Cameron to a good match.

Even still, this isn't good for her reign, being put on a show that is watched my almost no-one. Back when Ryder was on the show throughout late 2010-mid 2011, more people paid attention to it because there were always a few good matches and Main Event didn't exist. You could see great undercard bouts with guys like him and McIntyre, Santino, Kidd and more. Now, it's the E show. It's behind NXT. They're hiding her matches away. Not good.


----------



## tailhook

CrystalFissure said:


> Even still, this isn't good for her reign, being put on a show that is watched my almost no-one. Back when Ryder was on the show throughout late 2010-mid 2011, more people paid attention to it because there were always a few good matches and Main Event didn't exist. You could see great undercard bouts with guys like him and McIntyre, Santino, Kidd and more. Now, it's the E show. It's behind NXT. They're hiding her matches away. Not good.


For the record, they're hiding _Cameron's_ match. There is obviously no way she's going to win it. In all likelihood, backstage this is Cameron saying she is ready to step up like Fox and the company saying lets see(as it could open interesting tag team possibilities, particularly if they go Paige/Emma v Fox/Cameron).. but lets do your test on Superstars, so if its a trainwreck it won't hurt you. 

But lets be serious, Paige is not in any way hurting for visibility lol.

And I lol @ anyone who claims her debut has been a flop. She gets the same reactions AJ got if not better(I'm not sure how many people remember how dead AJ's matches were.. they were the bio break of the evening, AJ was always a mic worker and a subpar wrestler). Is a far better in-ring wrestler then AJ ever was.. and really just needs seasoning to smooth out the remaining rough edges. If she truly flopped, she would not be champion at the current time. They would have protected her while they got her more training.

In fact, that they are even looking at a 3rd Diva is pretty much a guarantee that Paige has passed all tests with flying colors and is no longer an issue anymore. She will be at the top of the division for the foreseeable future as they continue to build it. I actually would expect her to lose the belt @ MITB to having it 'stolen' via underhanded stuff by Fox. That then gives Fox time with the strap and allows Paige to play the chase game to get her 'stolen' title back, probably @ SS.

In fact, the way they're going.. in 6 months it'll probably be 'Who the hell is AJ Lee?' when someone brings up her name. She was no Savior of the Diva's Division... the solution is actually having a legit divas division like they're trying to rebuild.


----------



## CrystalFissure

tailhook said:


> For the record, they're hiding _Cameron's_ match. There is obviously no way she's going to win it. In all likelihood, backstage this is Cameron saying she is ready to step up like Fox and the company saying lets see(as it could open interesting tag team possibilities, particularly if they go Paige/Emma v Fox/Cameron).. but lets do your test on Superstars, so if its a trainwreck it won't hurt you.
> 
> But lets be serious, Paige is not in any way hurting for visibility lol.
> 
> And I lol @ anyone who claims her debut has been a flop. She gets the same reactions AJ got if not better(I'm not sure how many people remember how dead AJ's matches were.. they were the bio break of the evening, AJ was always a mic worker and a subpar wrestler). Is a far better in-ring wrestler then AJ ever was.. and really just needs seasoning to smooth out the remaining rough edges. If she truly flopped, she would not be champion at the current time. They would have protected her while they got her more training.
> 
> In fact, that they are even looking at a 3rd Diva is pretty much a guarantee that Paige has passed all tests with flying colors and is no longer an issue anymore. She will be at the top of the division for the foreseeable future as they continue to build it. I actually would expect her to lose the belt @ MITB to having it 'stolen' via underhanded stuff by Fox. That then gives Fox time with the strap and allows Paige to play the chase game to get her 'stolen' title back, probably @ SS.
> 
> In fact, the way they're going.. in 6 months it'll probably be 'Who the hell is AJ Lee?' when someone brings up her name. She was no Savior of the Diva's Division... the solution is actually having a legit divas division like they're trying to rebuild.


Oh yes, don't worry; I'm not blaming this on Paige. They're hiding it because of Cameron. At the same time, it's not a good thing or a real show of confidence if they have to confine matches to Superstars if they don't think an acceptable match can be achieved.

I agree that her reactions have been good. Acceptable. She's new and barely anyone watched NXT while she was a mainstay. Only now is it getting attention on a grand scale. Despite not really being a fan of AJ, part of the reason why you're saying she didn't get a great reaction was because she was a heel. People like AJ and want to cheer her. Therefore, it's kinda hard to compare AJ and Paige's reactions when they're two different beasts entirely. At her peak however, AJ was mega-over. Paige can get to that stage too, one day. Paige is not a flop. It's a bit of an awkward start, but the abuse the girl gets here is a little irrational at times.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

You could pretty much see the entire Cameron/Paige match during the Raw pre-show. It was only 3 minutes long. 

We have two more PPV's before Summerslam where everyone is expecting a match with AJ. If we're lucky we'll get Paige vs Emma on one ppv and Paige vs Natalya at another. I actually want Paige to turn heel during the AJ feud and have AJ/Paige exchange the title during a long term feud with it ultimately going back to a heel Paige in the end. 

Some say it's too early for an Emma match but I really don't, and it makes sense now since Emma was able to beat Alicia Fox on RAW the other week. They could have a friendly match on PPV where Paige wins and they shake hands afterwards and there is still time for a proper feud down the line. I'm not saying they will have a Lita/Trish-esque rivalry, but for arguments sake I bring it up because Lita/Trish had different feuds over the title during their rivalry. It doesn't all have to happen at once.


----------



## Cobalt

People can bag Paige all they want, booking is murdering her. Simple as that no if's or but's about it.

She was booked at a maximum upon her arrival on the main roster, she won the fucking Divas title in her first ever match on post Mania Raw. Since then it's been forgettable and not really her fault, sorry I am a mark but it's true. She's booked in a 5-10 minute match every week where she get's dominated for 90% of it and then some how she gets some offense going and pulls out a win. She get's beaten to a pulp half the time, made to look weak, isn't allowed to show her fiery side or develop as a character like she did in NXT, we are not gonna see that side of her on the main roster at this rate. Then she is booked to have her first loss in her home country against Alicia Fox? Fucking seriously?

She needs to be dominating for more then half the match, showing her fiery side and being allowed to be "herself" and she needs to be given the opportunity to work some good offense and show what she is made of.

Booking is ruining her and the Divas right now.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Cobalt said:


> People can bag Paige all they want, booking is murdering her. Simple as that no if's or but's about it.
> 
> She was booked at a maximum upon her arrival on the main roster, she won the fucking Divas title in her first ever match on post Mania Raw. Since then it's been forgettable and not really her fault, sorry I am a mark but it's true. She's booked in a 5-10 minute match every week where she get's dominated for 90% of it and then some how she gets some offense going and pulls out a win. She get's beaten to a pulp half the time, made to look weak, isn't allowed to show her fiery side or develop as a character like she did in NXT, we are not gonna see that side of her on the main roster at this rate. Then she is booked to have her first loss in her home country against Alicia Fox? Fucking seriously?
> 
> She needs to be dominating for more then half the match, showing her fiery side and being allowed to be "herself" and she needs to be given the opportunity to work some good offense and show what she is made of.
> 
> Booking is ruining her and the Divas right now.


Pretty much this, I'm not even a huge Paige fan but her matches are being programmed terribly at the moment. Beat down for 5 minutes, come back, scream, submission. Rinse & repeat, do that with anybody regardless of their skill level & it will be boring to watch.

It's the way WWE is though, we see stuff on NXT like Natayla & Charlotte & what happens when two women are given the time to develop a match with some progression, substance & storytelling. Not to mention some decent outside the ring stuff to give the match a little meaning, you don't need a lot - you just need a drop of backstory. Was it the greatest thing ever? No - but it was really good & goes to show you how capable many of the women are of putting on at least a solid to average showing. But for some reason on TV, they don't worry about that.


----------



## tailhook

Cobalt said:


> People can bag Paige all they want, booking is murdering her. Simple as that no if's or but's about it.


You can keep saying it emphatically all you want.. it won't suddenly make it true.



Cobalt said:


> She was booked at a maximum upon her arrival on the main roster, she won the fucking Divas title in her first ever match on post Mania Raw. Since then it's been forgettable and not really her fault, sorry I am a mark but it's true.


And this is different from AJ's dead crowd matches how? You act like the Divas Division was riproaring along. Being able to name 2 people who are probably going to be featured for a while(Paige and Fox, Emma soon) is one or two more than we had for 2014. I was no fan of the AJ Lee show, which was largely.. roll a 20 sided die and you have a Total Diva. If its singles, its a non-title match LOLAJLOSES... if its a title match LOLAJWINS. If its its tag team, LOLAJPINNED. If its a house show, LOLAJLOSES. 

That's not a division, its a farce. It wasn't good progression for the AJ character, and it certainly wasn't progression for the division.



Cobalt said:


> She's booked in a 5-10 minute match every week where she get's dominated for 90% of it and then some how she gets some offense going and pulls out a win.


This largely happened once. The Alicia Fox match which had the one Paige Turner. They've clearly been running her through the paces starting with minimal offense and dialing it up. Take a look at the Payback match, offense at the start.. then Alicia.. then back to Paige for the win.



Cobalt said:


> She get's beaten to a pulp half the time, made to look weak, isn't allowed to show her fiery side or develop as a character like she did in NXT, we are not gonna see that side of her on the main roster at this rate. Then she is booked to have her first loss in her home country against Alicia Fox? Fucking seriously?


I thought that was brilliant wrestling booking myself. That's exactly the same type of stuff they do to male wrestlers. Have them lose in front of the home audience to see how the crowd reacts. To me, its just showing they take her seriously. But then, I don't get wound up in wins and losses and mythical 'looking weak' or whatever malarchy the IWC wants to put out there. All I look at is the progression of the character and the division, and its far better off and showing some signs of life than when AJ buried it.



Cobalt said:


> She needs to be dominating for more then half the match, showing her fiery side and being allowed to be "herself" and she needs to be given the opportunity to work some good offense and show what she is made of.


And that will only come as they trust her in dealing with 15,000 fans. She had some good offense in the Fox match. Show me AJ suplexing someone over the top rope like a pro.



Cobalt said:


> Booking is ruining her and the Divas right now.


No.. its not. If anything, they're finally doing their job after LOLPUNCHCHECKSLOL. Its clear they're serious about the division again, and certainly with more than just Paige... and that's a good thing. Pretty soon you'll turn around and go... wait.. where did this Divas Division come from?

The simple fact is that your opinion counts for nothing. They'll keep moving Paige along and progressing her as she shows she can handle it. If they stop doing that, then you'll have a point that she has flopped. Whats going to be fun is when they take the belt off her and have her chase it. I just know this place is going to go the full riot of SEE SHE FLOPPED LOL BURIED LOL BRING AJ BACK. They've already been doing it with Fox, all while its clear her push is still in gear.


----------



## PUNKY

Anyone have this paige vs cameron match ? Can't find it on youtube. Has it even aired yet ?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Anyone have this paige vs cameron match ? Can't find it on youtube. Has it even aired yet ?


It'll be on Superstars which airs Thursday night on the WWE Network. You could see most of it on the RAW pre-show on Monday as it was being filmed in the background during the panel discussion. They later cut to the ring where you could see the closing moments. It was a 3 minute match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Did they have that match? I thought they were just building towards it?

And no Paige on Raw or even on SD this week. Wow.


----------



## The.Great......One

Fuck this shitty company, they burying Paige </3


----------



## Cmpunk91

Paige ain't being buried, they just giving her filler feuds with these awful divas till the queen of the division AJ is back to start a mega feud with Paige.


----------



## The.Great......One

Cmpunk91 said:


> Paige ain't being buried, they just giving her filler feuds with these awful divas till the queen of the division AJ is back to start a mega feud with Paige.


They're not booking her right, not letting her get mic time, not letting her open up her moveset. Basically they are not letting do anything that got her popular in NXT to begin with.


----------



## Vyer

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Did they have that match? I thought they were just building towards it?
> 
> And no Paige on Raw or even on SD this week. Wow.


It's airing on Superstars Thursday.


----------



## Cmpunk91

The.Great......One said:


> They're not booking her right, not letting her get mic time, not letting her open up her moveset. Basically they are not letting do anything that got her popular in NXT to begin with.


I know, but she is still young, and is bags of talent, she'll be able to showcase what she can really do in the near future I am sure. Hopefully when AJ returns and they start a feud together that will be the time.


----------



## The.Great......One

Cmpunk91 said:


> I know, but she is still young, and is bags of talent, she'll be able to showcase what she can really do in the near future I am sure. Hopefully when AJ returns and they start a feud together that will be the time.


That's the good thing guess. For once time is one a superstar's side. She's only 21 and yes hopefully the summerslam feud ends in an epic 10-15 minute match, back and forth between the two and an epic LA crowd to boot. They really can do so much with them. I'm hoping AJ gets the title back and holds it until WM31 where the two have a match and AJ puts over Paige properly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow couldn't they atleast have put it on Main Event? Who the fuck even watches Superstars? :lmao fpalm

Or if they have her wrestle on Superstars, atleast have her appear on Raw or SD. Or even Main Event.

And I've got a feeling AJ isn't coming back once she gets married to Punk. They should start building up Summer.


----------



## Cobalt

> You can keep saying it emphatically all you want.. it won't suddenly make it true.


I said it once relax, you have given no solid facts to prove otherwise anyways. 




> And this is different from AJ's dead crowd matches how? You act like the Divas Division was riproaring along. Being able to name 2 people who are probably going to be featured for a while(Paige and Fox, Emma soon) is one or two more than we had for 2014. I was no fan of the AJ Lee show, which was largely.. roll a 20 sided die and you have a Total Diva. If its singles, its a non-title match LOLAJLOSES... if its a title match LOLAJWINS. If its its tag team, LOLAJPINNED. If its a house show, LOLAJLOSES.


Yea ok. I don't know what the point of your post is exactly but if you can show me where I have stated the Diva division was "rip roaring" I'd gladly accept that I am indeed a hypocrit..... BUT a big but I won't hold my breath on that.



> That's not a division, its a farce. It wasn't good progression for the AJ character, and it certainly wasn't progression for the division.


Ok then it was the " AJ Division", why you keep mentioning AJ is beyond me. fpalm




> This largely happened once. The Alicia Fox match which had the one Paige Turner. They've clearly been running her through the paces starting with minimal offense and dialing it up. Take a look at the Payback match, offense at the start.. then Alicia.. then back to Paige for the win.


Happened twice vs Aksana, twice vs Fox and once verse Brie and also in her match with Tamina at ER, so that's about 5 or 6 times if I have counted correctly.




> I thought that was brilliant wrestling booking myself. That's exactly the same type of stuff they do to male wrestlers. Have them lose in front of the home audience to see how the crowd reacts. To me, its just showing they take her seriously. But then, I don't get wound up in wins and losses and mythical 'looking weak' or whatever malarchy the IWC wants to put out there. All I look at is the progression of the character and the division, and its far better off and showing some signs of life than when AJ buried it.


It was a bad decision simple as that, she's 21 and it's her first ever appearance back home and she goes on to lose there, It could have been dealt with alot better.




> And that will only come as they trust her in dealing with 15,000 fans. She had some good offense in the Fox match. Show me AJ suplexing someone over the top rope like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> No.. its not. If anything, they're finally doing their job after LOLPUNCHCHECKSLOL. Its clear they're serious about the division again, and certainly with more than just Paige... and that's a good thing. Pretty soon you'll turn around and go... wait.. where did this Divas Division come from?
> 
> The simple fact is that your opinion counts for nothing. They'll keep moving Paige along and progressing her as she shows she can handle it. If they stop doing that, then you'll have a point that she has flopped. Whats going to be fun is when they take the belt off her and have her chase it. I just know this place is going to go the full riot of SEE SHE FLOPPED LOL BURIED LOL BRING AJ BACK. They've already been doing it with Fox, all while its clear her push is still in gear.


You clearly are either really bored and just trolling or have a massively different view to me because all I have read lately is about how bad the Divas are being booked and how Paige is being ruined, your in the minority.


----------



## Cmpunk91

The.Great......One said:


> That's the good thing guess. For once time is one a superstar's side. She's only 21 and yes hopefully the summerslam feud ends in an epic 10-15 minute match, back and forth between the two and an epic LA crowd to boot. They really can do so much with them. I'm hoping AJ gets the title back and holds it until WM31 where the two have a match and AJ puts over Paige properly.


That has to be and probably will be the plan. AJ putting over Paige at wm 31 is what's best for business. But before that AJ has to come back and beat her for the title in a rematch.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Well Paige is wrestling on NXT in a few weeks in a match with Bayley & Emma vs. Charlotte, Sasha Banks, & Summer Rae. So at least we have that to look forward to.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wow couldn't they atleast have put it on Main Event? Who the fuck even watches Superstars? :lmao fpalm
> 
> Or if they have her wrestle on Superstars, atleast have her appear on Raw or SD. Or even Main Event.
> 
> And I've got a feeling AJ isn't coming back once she gets married to Punk. They should start building up Summer.


Me too. They've stopped mentioning AJ and at Payback just publically dissed Punk. Considering her relationship and pending marriage with someone who is on shite terms with WWE, I feel like she could be done. For a while, at least. Despite what I said about the quality of the match, Paige still needs exposure on the main shows. SmackDown or Main Event is a must. Otherwise, why should we care?

There's definitely an issue regarding her talking. Her two live promos on both RAW and NXT Takeover have been fairly stock-standard; nothing special since the writing is corny and doesn't accomplish much. I really don't know what they're going to do but helping her speak like on main shows can't hurt in the long run.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The.Great......One said:


> They're not booking her right, not letting her get mic time, not letting her open up her moveset. Basically they are not letting do anything that got her popular in NXT to begin with.


 Not booking right, no mic time, no moveset 

Could it be... :hmm:

... because it's the Divas?


----------



## The Philosopher

Nicole Queen said:


> Not booking right, no mic time, no moveset
> 
> Could it be... :hmm:
> 
> ... because it's the Divas?


But NXT has shown us that it is possible to book Divas well!


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Philosopher said:


> But NXT has shown us that it is possible to book Divas well!


Haven't watched NXT, but even I know NXT's overall quality >>>>>>>>>>>>> Main roster's overall quality 

:draper2


----------



## PaigeBayLee

Paige and Bayley and Emma!!!

YES YES YES


----------



## The.Great......One

Bayley vs Paige, Emma vs Paige, AJ vs Paige
:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## tailhook

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> And I've got a feeling AJ isn't coming back once she gets married to Punk. They should start building up Summer.


I have that feeling about AJ too. I think she's done and will probably be popping out kids fairly regularly. She never seemed the type that the business was actually in her blood, just a means to an end, regardless of her personal Kayfabe.

Thankfully, the division has already surpassed when she was there and is starting to get built up finally.


----------



## hornmeister

tailhook said:


> I have that feeling about AJ too. I think she's done and will probably be popping out kids fairly regularly. She never seemed the type that the business was actually in her blood, just a means to an end, regardless of her personal Kayfabe.











This picture proves it is, or at least was in AJ's blood.

Whether she comes back or not is another matter.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

There is a new signed longest diva title reign commemorative plaque on WWE Shop.

At her discretion, she's coming back kids. The rumor is after she gets married.


----------



## Necramonium

The Philosopher said:


> But NXT has shown us that it is possible to book Divas well!


Thats because HHH has full control over NXT and Vince mostly over the main roster, so it shows that Vince never knew how to handle divas. The diva division pretty much always was average to poor,even in the days of Stratus and Lita the rest were nothing but models who were just brought in cause they look hot.


----------



## LPPrince

hornmeister said:


> This picture proves it is, or at least was in AJ's blood.


And this^ is what the Women's Division needs more of.

Less of this "Diva" garbage, and models who pretend they care about the business. 

WWE is always hiring divas that want to stand around and look pretty getting paid 6 figures for it.

What they need is more AJs, Litas, Paiges, women that grew up wanting to do this, busting their ass to do this, that go out there and do it to the best of their ability.

Funny enough, women like them are not hard to find. Plenty of girls grow up dedicated to the sport;WWE just ignores them for the pretty faces and bodies.


----------



## tailhook

hornmeister said:


> This picture proves it is, or at least was in AJ's blood.
> 
> Whether she comes back or not is another matter.


No.. that just proves she is a fan of wrestling. Hell.. I'm a fan of wrestling too.. I wouldn't say its in my blood as I have never had a want to be in the ring. Much less a want to be in the ring so much that you'll crawl over broken glass until you're old and feeble to stay there(and this is irregardless of the politics involved). Then you'll work backstage just to be around it. That's having it be in your blood. If its in your blood, Wrestling is a thing that consumes you.. and if it isn't.. its simply a job like going to the office. 

To her, it was always just a means to an end. A way to get out of the ghetto and be famous and successful. Hopefully she comes back and proves me wrong, but I'm pretty sure she's going to be preggers here fairly quickly and will be focusing on family. Wrestling will be a distant memory to her.. something she can show her kids.. look what mommy and daddy did when they were younger.


----------



## tailhook

Leonardo Spanky said:


> It'll be on Superstars which airs Thursday night on the WWE Network. You could see most of it on the RAW pre-show on Monday as it was being filmed in the background during the panel discussion. They later cut to the ring where you could see the closing moments. It was a 3 minute match.


On the bright side, both wrestlers looked pretty decent, the crowd was lively and they actually tried some stuff to keep the crowd involved with the clapping. Short match, but fairly solid.

I also like that they renamed Paige's Finisher again to Please Tap Out. Far better.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This was probably already well known on this forum but I was watching some old Bull Nakano/Alundra Blayze matches which I haven't seen in years and realized where Paige got the PTO aka Scorpion Cross Lock from...


----------



## tailhook

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This was probably already well known on this forum but I was watching some old Bull Nakano/Alundra Blayze matches which I haven't seen in years and realized where Paige got the PTO aka Scorpion Cross Lock from...


Ya... its on her Wikipedia page that its from Bull Nakano. So nobody hiding its origins heh.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

At least she varied it a bit with the opponent more upright. A lot of wrestlers finishes aren't from scratch and are taken from elsewhere and renamed, sometimes overseas, sometimes a decade later in the same company. The wrestlers they take it from are usually flattered.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

It's definitely a cool homage and nice to know that Paige is a Bull Nakano fan.


----------



## Oakue

tailhook said:


> To her, it was always just a means to an end. A way to get out of the ghetto and be famous and successful. Hopefully she comes back and proves me wrong, but I'm pretty sure she's going to be preggers here fairly quickly and will be focusing on family. Wrestling will be a distant memory to her.. something she can show her kids.. look what mommy and daddy did when they were younger.


I guess you know her personally to have all these intimate insights into her line of thinking and why she got into wrestling.


----------



## tailhook

Oakue said:


> I guess you know her personally to have all these intimate insights into her line of thinking and why she got into wrestling.


I could say the same about you and this Kayfabe of hers. The simple fact is that actions tell the tale, not the kayfabe. IF she truly has it in her blood, she'll be back. If not, she'll be putting out kids and playing housewife. We'll see which it is. But you can't claim to have wrestling in your blood if you quit it after a couple years in the biz. At that point, it was simply a job to you.


----------



## PUNKY

Decent match overall, I didn't like the ending though... (cameron obviously doesn't know how to get into the crosslock properly)


----------



## Nicole Queen

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Decent match overall, I didn't like the ending though... (cameron obviously doesn't know how to get into the crosslock properly)


:lol Had a flashback to when they were dancing together on that house show :lmao

Those damn snapmares fpalm Anyone interested in watching Tamina vs Paige in a "Headbutts allowed only" match? See who has toughter head :lol

Why did Paige came out first though?

And _Please Tap Out_? Why there would be please in that if as WWE writes, she shows "agression"? :lol fpalm


----------



## PUNKY

Nicole Queen said:


> :lol Had a flashback to when they were dancing together on that house show :lmao
> 
> Those damn snapmares fpalm Anyone interested in watching Tamina vs Paige in a "Headbutts allowed only" match? See who has toughter head :lol
> 
> Why did Paige came out first though?
> 
> *And Please Tap Out? Why there would be please in that if as WWE writes, she shows "agression"? :lol fpalm*


I'm seriously hoping the commentator just accidentally said "please" tap out or something.  fpalm I mean paige tap out sounded much better to me or even if they left it as the scorpion crosslock. Please tap out makes her sound so weak to me.


----------



## Nicole Queen

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I'm seriously hoping the commentator just accidentally said "please" tap out or something.  fpalm I mean paige tap out sounded much better to me or even if they left it as the scorpion crosslock. Please tap out makes her sound so weak to me.


Scorpion Crosslock sounds quite badass, while would they change it's name to something like this is beyond me. One more fuck up on their behalf. :side:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Both names are weird but Please Tap Out is the worst. It makes it sound like Paige is begging for a victory.


----------



## PUNKY

Nicole Queen said:


> Scorpion Crosslock sounds quite badass, while would they change it's name to something like this is beyond me. One more fuck up on their behalf. :side:





Leonardo Spanky said:


> Both names are weird but Please Tap Out is the worst. It makes it sound like Paige is begging for a victory.


Exactly, I really don't understand wwe's logic sometimes. It's like they deliberately try to make the women look inferior. Less airtime,less mic time, smaller movesets (most of them are capable of doing a lot more than their allowed to) And now they have a decent finisher the crowd actually mark for and surprise surprise they have to go and rename it to the worst possible name they can think of. fpalm

I can't wait for the days when hhh is in charge full time, He seems to actually care about the divas division. Apparently he pretty much runs nxt himself without any input from vince which really shows imo (look at the 2 takeover shows, paige vs emma and nattie vs charlotte) Does anyone really think they'd get the amount of time they did if vince was in charge. Aaaand i'm going off into a rant so i'll stop. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Please tap out :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I hate "Please Tap Out." This is just my pie-in-the-sky wishful thinking, use that to add substance to the idea of Paige cutting a worked--shoot promo about how they saw her and they wanted to make her into more of the cookie cutter "Diva". They took away her black ring gear, made her rename her finisher, told her to smile and act bubbly, and slow down in the ring so that the other Divas wouldn't look bad. And she won't stand for it anymore. And she turns heel, the chains are taken off her in the ring and all that.

It's not out of the realm of possibility, but it's unlikely because of how much sense it makes.


----------



## Necramonium

That Paige vs Cameron match was horrible, Cameron looked really rusty and almost ruined every move expect falling flat on her face from the top rope. And Paige even had to give Cameron a tap on the shoulder that she should put her arms up for the hold. fpalm

Please get rid of these overrated cheerleaders.


----------



## LPPrince

tailhook said:


> I could say the same about you and this Kayfabe of hers. The simple fact is that actions tell the tale, not the kayfabe. IF she truly has it in her blood, she'll be back. If not, she'll be putting out kids and playing housewife. We'll see which it is. But you can't claim to have wrestling in your blood if you quit it after a couple years in the biz. At that point, it was simply a job to you.


If you're talking AJ(which I think you are), she's got FAR more than a couple years in the wrestling business. I know because we used to talk back when she was just training, before she got signed up to FCW. It's in her blood. It's what she loves doing. And if she decides to have a family, thats her right, and doesn't take anything away from her love of the business.

Wrestling's in the blood of Paige's mother Sweet Saraya/Saraya Knight, and wow, she has kids. Surprise. By your logic, wrestling must not be in Paige's blood either. C'mon. Don't worry about what other people do or don't do. Not anyone's business but their own anyway.

Switching subjects, is anyone surprised about Cameron? Really? Again, we need more female wrestlers who actually give a damn and know what they're doing. God I wish WWE would scrap the Diva's Division as it is and remake it as the Women's Division with serious contenders who are passionate and skilled. None of this cheerleader crap anymore, please.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Paige is suffering from "Big E Langston Syndrome." She was great on NXT, at least from what I've heard, just like Big E was, but now she sucks on the main roster, just like Big E does. She's too nervous to speak on the microphone and shows no personality at all when it comes to the ring, but had a personality in NXT and decent mic skills.


----------



## BEE

Even though Paige isn't getting any promo time, I like that they're slowly bringing her original character back through her matches. 

I mean, did anyone else mark out when she did her vicious knee strikes at Payback?


----------



## Return Switch

The big problem it seems to me is that they've done very little to solidify her character. If - like most of the WWE audience - you watch only Raw and PPVs, then - at most - you know that Paige was on NXT (whatever that is), that she's English, that she's pale and that she 'doesn't wear a lot of colour'. 

None of that is a good character hook, so why would people who haven't seen her being awesome on NXT and built a relationship with that version of her character want to cheer for her?


----------



## Gretchen

LPPrince said:


> If you're talking AJ(which I think you are), she's got FAR more than a couple years in the wrestling business. I know because we used to talk back when she was just training, before she got signed up to FCW. It's in her blood. It's what she loves doing. And if she decides to have a family, thats her right, and doesn't take anything away from her love of the business.
> 
> Wrestling's in the blood of Paige's mother Sweet Saraya/Saraya Knight, and wow, she has kids. Surprise. By your logic, wrestling must not be in Paige's blood either. C'mon. Don't worry about what other people do or don't do. Not anyone's business but their own anyway.
> 
> Switching subjects, is anyone surprised about Cameron? Really? Again, we need more female wrestlers who actually give a damn and know what they're doing. God I wish WWE would scrap the Diva's Division as it is and remake it as the Women's Division with serious contenders who are passionate and skilled. None of this cheerleader crap anymore, please.


Agreed. I rarely care about anything divas-related, but I'd be interested in seeing how an AJ-Paige feud would go. Especially since I'm liking Paige atm, and have definitely liked AJ's work at times. These two could deliver a quality feud, including the match. I thought AJ did well during her feud with Kaitlyn last summer, this potential feud could and should surpass that.


----------



## LPPrince

RFWHC said:


> Agreed. I rarely care about anything divas-related, but I'd be interested in seeing how an AJ-Paige feud would go. Especially since I'm liking Paige atm, and have definitely liked AJ's work at times. These two could deliver a quality feud, including the match. I thought AJ did well during her feud with Kaitlyn last summer, this potential feud could and should surpass that.


If WWE let them, they could pull off something great.

Problem is, WWE limits talents way too much.


----------



## Gretchen

Gotta hope for the best.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I almost feel like after the first week, they figured she came across as too emotional and humble and happy to go back to "The Anti Diva" right away. They are letting her be herself a lot more than I would've guessed before her debut. Question then becomes, when (if ever?) are they going back to the "darker" Paige.. one would assume during her heel turn at the very least.


----------



## sargeant80

When they knew AJ was going to be out for a while they should have switched the plan they had for her.

Her being the rookie babyface, with evil AJ going after her would have worked. Her being introduced the way she has without a serious heel to get her over with the crowd hasn't worked.

They should have kept the anti diva gimmick and have her destroy every barbie becoming more and more deranged and brutal. AJ could then return as face to stop Paige's reign of terror.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Necramonium said:


> That Paige vs Cameron match was horrible, Cameron looked really rusty and almost ruined every move expect falling flat on her face from the top rope. And Paige even had to give Cameron a tap on the shoulder that she should put her arms up for the hold. fpalm
> 
> Please get rid of these overrated cheerleaders.


Yes, definitely. I noticed how obvious the communication between the two was in the match. You could see how awkward it felt on-screen. Cameron getting out of the Crosslock was also hilarious, but sad too. She's the only one to ever break the hold if you think about it!


----------



## Nicole Queen

CrystalFissure said:


> Yes, definitely. I noticed how obvious the communication between the two was in the match. You could see how awkward it felt on-screen. Cameron getting out of the Crosslock was also hilarious, but sad too. She's the only one to ever break the hold if you think about it!


:lol That was great, obviously the hold was very well-applied fpalm

Just checked, their match was about 1:23/1:24 or so (AJ/Paige was 1:22). Can't even give them some time on the C-show (granted it was against Cameron and not say Alicia, but still). fpalm


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Nicole Queen said:


> :lol That was great, obviously the hold was very well-applied fpalm
> 
> Just checked, their match was about 1:23/1:24 or so (AJ/Paige was 1:22). Can't even give them some time on the C-show (granted it was against Cameron and not say Alicia, but still). fpalm


Isn't Superstars an hour long? It only has like 2 matches a show. NXT averages 4 or 5 in their hour and I doubt NXT's average match length is that much shorter than that of Superstars. It's probably longer, actually.


----------



## Flair Shot

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Isn't Superstars an hour long? It only has like 2 matches a show. NXT averages 4 or 5 in their hour and I doubt NXT's average match length is that much shorter than that of Superstars. It's probably longer, actually.


2 matches and the RAW recap.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Isn't Superstars an hour long? It only has like 2 matches a show. NXT averages 4 or 5 in their hour and I doubt NXT's average match length is that much shorter than that of Superstars. It's probably longer, actually.


I'm not expecting them to give like 1/10 of the show to Cameron/Paige, but a match (for the title, even though we know it's not going to change) about a minute long is just such embarrassment. Seems like it would be better without it anyway, the whole match was such a mess... Way to show how little they care about the Division and how they can't book it, even to save their lives. 

The match length really bugs... AJ/Paige had a fluke win so at least there is some purpose to it's length, but this? Just have Paige put her in the PTO (fpalm) and be over it in like 10 seconds. :side:


RKO361 said:


> 2 matches and the RAW recap.


Well, scrap that recap we see at SD anyway...

Reminds me of RAW in it's first years, 40 minutes filled with at least 5 squash matches that rarely went on longer than 2 minutes :lol


----------



## tailhook

LPPrince said:


> If you're talking AJ(which I think you are), she's got FAR more than a couple years in the wrestling business. I know because we used to talk back when she was just training, before she got signed up to FCW. It's in her blood. It's what she loves doing. And if she decides to have a family, thats her right, and doesn't take anything away from her love of the business.
> 
> Wrestling's in the blood of Paige's mother Sweet Saraya/Saraya Knight, and wow, she has kids. Surprise. By your logic, wrestling must not be in Paige's blood either. C'mon. Don't worry about what other people do or don't do. Not anyone's business but their own anyway.


Per Paige.. of course she has it in her blood :>.

AJ, not so much. Maybe she proves me wrong, but if she really is walking away.. it was simply a job to her. A means to an end.

And what you 'like to do' isn't having it in your blood. Having it in your blood is what you 'must do'. And to give you an example, Paige has been around longer than AJ has. AJ has been around in the business for a grand total of 7 years, it was something to shoot for after University. Paige has been doing it for 8, and its been her life since 13.

At Paige's age, AJ was still tooling around the New Jersey independent circuit trying to get trained lol. 

And at the end of the day, she was only actually in the WWE(the main product) for like 2-3 years. Long enough to knock a wrestler over the head and drag him off... but I'd hardly say she's proven her investment. Wrestlers say a lot of fairy tales about themselves and at the end of the day their actions prove the tale of how invested they were or had it 'in their blood'.

Nothing more, nothing less. Look at Hogan. That dude made millions upon millions and could have retired comfortably, but he still manages to stick around the game. Not because he really has to, but because its in his blood and he knows no other way. That's having it in your blood.


----------



## tailhook

CrystalFissure said:


> Yes, definitely. I noticed how obvious the communication between the two was in the match. You could see how awkward it felt on-screen. Cameron getting out of the Crosslock was also hilarious, but sad too. She's the only one to ever break the hold if you think about it!


Not sure which match you watched. Cameron got out of the Crosslock by tapping out .


----------



## Dan Pratt

Nicole Queen said:


> I'm not expecting them to give like 1/10 of the show to Cameron/Paige, but a match (for the title, even though we know it's not going to change) about a minute long is just such embarrassment. Seems like it would be better without it anyway, the whole match was such a mess... Way to show how little they care about the Division and how they can't book it, even to save their lives.
> 
> The match length really bugs... AJ/Paige had a fluke win so at least there is some purpose to it's length, but this? Just have Paige put her in the PTO (fpalm) and be over it in like 10 seconds. :side:


While it might very well have been just as short if Paige was taking on Natalya, the booking for the match was clearly supposed to paint Cameron as biting off more than she could chew. So the match length didn't really bother me from a storyline sense. They were not telling the story of two evenly matched wrestlers. 

I actually think that was what Paige needed. She needed an opponent she could be dominant with, instead of yet another match where she gets her ass kicked royaly, yet somehow manages to win in the last 3 seconds. 

Of course, this was Superstars so no one was watching it. But Paige's matches have at least broken the trend recently of the Cena booking. So I think WWE is trying to correct some of their earlier errors. 

Also, I don't think it was for the title, they didn't do their usual graphic they do when it's a title match, and I am pretty sure the ring announcer never said it was for the championship. The referee didn't hold up the belt either. WWE.COM said Cameron wanted a title shot, but I don't think anything in the Superstars episode said the match was a title match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I don't think this was posted yet. Nice video including interviews with Paige, Emma, and also including backstage footage of NXT arrival where Stephanie applauds them both backstage after their match.


----------



## Aizen

I'm starting to feel a bit of anxiety to this possible feud with AJ and since they are letting Paige to be herself more to what I saw on NXT which is a good sign, I'm expecting that they could bring us the best feud in years on the Divas division.


----------



## CrystalFissure

tailhook said:


> Not sure which match you watched. Cameron got out of the Crosslock by tapping out .


Heh, she got out of it and tapped at the same time. Silly girl. Could have made history and destroyed the credibility of the industry!


----------



## tailhook

CrystalFissure said:


> Heh, she got out of it and tapped at the same time. Silly girl. Could have made history and destroyed the credibility of the industry!


Just rewatched it. Lol, no... she didn't.


----------



## tailhook

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't think this was posted yet. Nice video including interviews with Paige, Emma, and also including backstage footage of NXT arrival where Stephanie applauds them both backstage after their match.


Great video.. thanks.


----------



## Trifektah

It seems like this whole Paige title run was a last second decision that they haven't even begun to plan out yet.


----------



## Oakue

tailhook said:


> Nothing more, nothing less. Look at Hogan. That dude made millions upon millions and could have retired comfortably, but he still manages to stick around the game. Not because he really has to, but because its in his blood and he knows no other way. That's having it in your blood.


Hogan's wife took 70% of his liquid assets and 40% of his companies in the divorce. Let's not pretend he went to TNA and is now a dopey WWE Network promotional guy because it's "in his blood".


----------



## World's Best

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't think this was posted yet. Nice video including interviews with Paige, Emma, and also including backstage footage of NXT arrival where Stephanie applauds them both backstage after their match.


"The first 'This is awesome' from a diva's match I've ever heard" ~ Steph

First - gee, I wonder why it is? :lol Because the Diva's division has been wholly lackluster for the better part of 8 years now? Second, "This is awesome" is overused so much, primarily because the product is so dull that when we actually get to an acceptable level, it's relatively awesome. But it's really not that _awesome_ to be a _bit_ better than banal.


----------



## CrystalFissure

tailhook said:


> Just rewatched it. Lol, no... she didn't.


Firstly I'm joking about the cred thing. 

Secondly, if you watch carefully, she kinda taps at first, the ref doesn't notice it. Then she unhooks her arm and taps again, which the ref sees. She hasn't fully broken the hold, but she's on her way to getting out of it. That's what I meant. The point of that lock is that you can't break it. Cameron basically did by undermining the arm lock portion of it.


----------



## joeycalz

I think the best part of the AJ-Paige feud down the line is that both can play either the face/heel role and always keep it fresh. We'll never get Trish/Lita ever again, but there's no reason why we can't see these two continue to revive the women's division, which has had some solid matches lately.


----------



## LPPrince

Besides, Trish and Lita are too busy hanging out. 


























As a wrestling fan, I was spoiled growing up with these two. <3


----------



## Chokeline

Paige is really not very pretty though.


----------



## LPPrince

The attractiveness of a WWE wrestler is irrelevant. What matters is if they're skilled at their craft. And while Paige isn't the best wrestler in the world, she certainly wants to be, and is ahead of quite a few of her peers already.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Attractiveness does matter for divas though, But Paige is definitely attractive enough to get by + she is a pretty good wrestler aswell


----------



## Cmpunk91

Chokeline said:


> Paige is really not very pretty though.


For some reason i find her really pretty, really attractive to me


----------



## Gretchen

From what I've seen, I think Paige is decent in the ring, maybe even somewhat good for a WWE diva. And I find her pretty attractive.


----------



## Phenom

Chokeline said:


> Paige is really not very pretty though.


Speak for yourself. I think she's the prettiest diva since the Lita and Torrie days of old. She's pretty good wrestling-wise as well, although she still probably has to find her rhythm and hit her stride.


----------



## LPPrince

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Attractiveness does matter for divas though


And that is what continues to keep the Women's Division down


----------



## Shady Chris

Phenom said:


> Speak for yourself. I think she's the prettiest diva since the Lita and Torrie days of old.


No, she's not. She's a 6.5/10 at best. Lol at you.


----------



## The Philosopher

Shady Chris said:


> No, she's not. She's a 6.5/10 at best. Lol at you.


I know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but this is downright stupid and incorrect


----------



## islesfan13

Shady Chris said:


> No, she's not. She's a 6.5/10 at best. Lol at you.


LOL at you thinking your opinion is above everyone else.. 6.5?Yeah Not so much.


----------



## Dan Pratt

islesfan13 said:


> LOL at you thinking your opinion is above everyone else.. 6.5?Yeah Not so much.


I would love to see the "hotties" these studs who call Paige ugly are clearly getting, since they feel so free to call an obviously pretty girl ugly. I bet most, if not all of them, wouldn't even know what to do if Paige wanted them. It just reeks of insecurity and trying to prove something to say a girl who is clearly pretty is ugly.


----------



## Nicole Queen

islesfan13 said:


> LOL at you thinking your opinion is above everyone else.. 6.5?Yeah Not so much.


Lol at anyone trying to biasedly give their opinion on how hot Paige is and then hating on whoever not agrees. :side: Just stop people.

For me Paige is among the least unattractive Divas but I'm not going to force that on anyone, like whoever you want. Different strokes for different folks.



Dan Pratt said:


> While it might very well have been just as short if Paige was taking on Natalya, the booking for the match was clearly supposed to paint Cameron as biting off more than she could chew. So the match length didn't really bother me from a storyline sense. They were not telling the story of two evenly matched wrestlers.
> 
> I actually think that was what Paige needed. She needed an opponent she could be dominant with, instead of yet another match where she gets her ass kicked royaly, yet somehow manages to win in the last 3 seconds.
> 
> Of course, this was Superstars so no one was watching it. But Paige's matches have at least broken the trend recently of the Cena booking. So I think WWE is trying to correct some of their earlier errors.
> 
> Also, I don't think it was for the title, they didn't do their usual graphic they do when it's a title match, and I am pretty sure the ring announcer never said it was for the championship. The referee didn't hold up the belt either. WWE.COM said Cameron wanted a title shot, but I don't think anything in the Superstars episode said the match was a title match.


I might have been mistaken, was left thinking it was about the title.

I agree that the "storyline" did make sense, but it was still a mess of a match. Could have booked it better, but why am I hoping? fpalm


----------



## Paigeology

LPPrince said:


> And that is what continues to keep the Women's Division down


Eva Marie anyone?


----------



## .MCH

Paige, Alicia, and Natalya apparently had a great divas title match at a house show last night.

Wouldn't mind seeing that at MITB. Plus that way you can get the belt on Alicia without having to have Paige get pinned.

If they would just have her chase the belt against a heel fans don't like, then she'd have no problem getting over. It's just there's nothing to get behind right now as she's the champion and winning all of her matches. No face ever got over doing that.


----------



## islesfan13

Nicole Queen said:


> Lol at anyone trying to biasedly give their opinion on how hot Paige is and then hating on whoever not agrees. :side: Just stop people.
> 
> For me Paige is among the least unattractive Divas but I'm not going to force that on anyone, like whoever you want. Different strokes for different folks.


He laughed at the poster above him for calling Paige hot. The person I responded to was acting like his opinion was all that matters and hes one of the three Paige haters on every Paige thread and I am the bad one? I understand not everyone is going to like Paige but that doesn't make her ugly or a bad wrestler. Some people on this site don't get that. I don't even have to mention who those posters are just go on every thread that mentions her name.


----------



## Nicole Queen

islesfan13 said:


> He laughed at the poster above him for calling Paige hot. The person I responded to was acting like his opinion was all that matters and hes one of the three Paige haters on every Paige thread and I am the bad one? I understand not everyone is going to like Paige but that doesn't make her ugly or a bad wrestler. Some people on this site don't get that. I don't even have to mention who those posters are just go on every thread that mentions her name.


I saw the one above you, just used your post for reference


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

.MCH said:


> Paige, Alicia, and Natalya apparently had a great divas title match at a house show last night.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing that at MITB. Plus that way you can get the belt on Alicia without having to have Paige get pinned.
> 
> If they would just have her chase the belt against a heel fans don't like, then she'd have no problem getting over. It's just there's nothing to get behind right now as she's the champion and winning all of her matches. No face ever got over doing that.


Sweet. Can't find any videos online yet. I'm going first row to the house show next Saturday and Paige is on the card but no other divas are announced. I hope I get that match or a one on one with Natalya.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Sweet. Can't find any videos online yet. I'm going first row to the house show next Saturday and Paige is on the card but no other divas are announced. I hope I get that match or a one on one with Natalya.


How do you find out who is on the card for a particular house show?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> How do you find out who is on the card for a particular house show?


http://www.wwe.com/events

Click on details. Sometimes there'll be a few matches confirmed but you have to check the arena website for that. I'm also going to a bigger house show in Toronto next month, but I grabbed tix to the one in Hamilton next weekend just because Paige is on the card. I hope she gets some good ring time at those compared to the 3 minute tv matches.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://www.wwe.com/events
> 
> Click on details. Sometimes there'll be a few matches confirmed but you have to check the arena website for that. I'm also going to a bigger house show in Toronto next month, but I grabbed tix to the one in Hamilton next weekend just because Paige is on the card. I hope she gets some good ring time at those compared to the 3 minute tv matches.


thanks


----------



## Dan Pratt

.MCH said:


> If they would just have her chase the belt against a heel fans don't like, then she'd have no problem getting over. It's just there's nothing to get behind right now as she's the champion and winning all of her matches. No face ever got over doing that.


Tell that to Hulk Hogan . In all seriousness, you have a valid point. In modern day wrestling the best push for a face is not usually to win he title in day one and then win all but one of your matches. Just had to point out that obviously it can work.


----------



## Chris22

.MCH said:


> If they would just have her chase the belt against a heel fans don't like, then she'd have no problem getting over. It's just there's nothing to get behind right now as she's the champion and winning all of her matches. No face ever got over doing that.


Gail Kim from 2003 agrees!!


----------



## .MCH

Dan Pratt said:


> Tell that to Hulk Hogan . In all seriousness, you have a valid point. In modern day wrestling the best push for a face is not usually to win he title in day one and then win all but one of your matches. Just had to point out that obviously it can work.


Hulk Hogan also had a character, which Paige does not. Her dropping the belt would be a great chance to give her one though.

And yeah, she is giving off Gail Kim vibes with her title run, though Paige is definitely more over than she was.

I said this in another thread but when Trish was first champion, they knew to keep her title reigns at one to two months so she could get over by chasing the belt. This is the same reason why Kaitlyn failed. 5 month title reign with no real opponents until AJ.


----------



## Trivette

Have yet to see a single match in Paige's reign that touches the Paige/Emma match from ArRival. C'mon MITB don't let me down!


----------



## PaigeBayLee

derelict strangr said:


> Have yet to see a single match in Paige's reign that touches the Paige/Emma match from ArRival. C'mon MITB don't let me down!


Nothing from both nxt live events has been topped by any divas match in the pg era. They are keeping them shorter because the divas division on the main roster is still building. The fans wont get invested in a long epic divas match just yet thats why they are still keeping them very succinct. Once more nxt ones are established the divas division will for the first time ever become a star attraction. I hate when people say paige cant wrestle just based on main roster work. Not only is it a very limited style at the moment in length too, its also a part of her booking storyline to not go out and belt the shit out of everyone and show them up.


----------



## Dan Pratt

PaigeBayLee said:


> Nothing from both nxt live events has been topped by any divas match in the pg era. They are keeping them shorter because the divas division on the main roster is still building. The fans wont get invested in a long epic divas match just yet thats why they are still keeping them very succinct. Once more nxt ones are established the divas division will for the first time ever become a star attraction. I hate when people say paige cant wrestle just based on main roster work. Not only is it a very limited style at the moment in length too, its also a part of her booking storyline to not go out and belt the shit out of everyone and show them up.


I agree that Paige and a lot of the other Divas could do better if given more time. I also question that it is something about to change. 

No doubt WWE was impressed with the Takeover match. But as far as I understand those aren't the same bookers and NXT has a different agenda. I really don't think even if Charlotte and Natalya had that fight at a PPV they would ever let it be that good. Because I don't think that WWE would DARE risk them overshadowing the guys, like they arguably did at Takeover. 

NXT is doing some great things with their Diva's division and I am hoping that once more of them get on the main roster the Divas division matches improve. But I am not convinced one good match in their "farm leauge" is going to bring about major changes. 

Even when Trish and Lita brought the division to arguably it's greatest heights since Wendy Richter was headlining shows in the 80's they still spent most TV shows with super short matches and most PPV's stuck the Diva's as the second to last match to act as a "bathroom break" with relatively short matches. I am just not convinced that 20 minute matches are in their future on the main roster, although I really hope I am wrong.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Dan Pratt said:


> I agree that Paige and a lot of the other Divas could do better if given more time. I also question that it is something about to change.
> 
> No doubt WWE was impressed with the Takeover match. But as far as I understand those aren't the same bookers and NXT has a different agenda. I really don't think even if Charlotte and Natalya had that fight at a PPV they would ever let it be that good. Because I don't think that WWE would DARE risk them overshadowing the guys, like they arguably did at Takeover.
> 
> NXT is doing some great things with their Diva's division and I am hoping that once more of them get on the main roster the Divas division matches improve. But I am not convinced one good match in their "farm leauge" is going to bring about major changes.
> 
> Even when Trish and Lita brought the division to arguably it's greatest heights since Wendy Richter was headlining shows in the 80's they still spent most TV shows with super short matches and most PPV's stuck the Diva's as the second to last match to act as a "bathroom break" with relatively short matches. I am just not convinced that 20 minute matches are in their future on the main roster, although I really hope I am wrong.


What I don't get is why Stephanie McMahon doesn't do anything about this. Doesn't she have power in WWE? Look at her in that video on the last page. She seemed proud of that match at Arrival and praised Paige and Emma. Since she must have his ear why not convince Vince to give the divas a better spot on the card and more time? 

Imagine if AJ and Paige have the opening match at Summerslam this year as opposed to the inevitable death slot. That would be a perfect opportunity to signal change in the division.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Leonardo Spanky said:


> What I don't get is why Stephanie McMahon doesn't do anything about this. Doesn't she have power in WWE? Look at her in that video on the last page. She seemed proud of that match at Arrival and praised Paige and Emma. Since she must have his ear why not convince Vince to give the divas a better spot on the card and more time?
> 
> Imagine if AJ and Paige have the opening match at Summerslam this year as opposed to the inevitable death slot. That would be a perfect opportunity to signal change in the division.


If they get better spot, who will be in the death slot?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Nicole Queen said:


> If they get better spot, who will be in the death slot?


Rusev squash or just eliminate that death slot all together. There used to be PPV's in the past that put on two big matches back to back. If Triple H/Roman Reigns is happening at Summerslam this year then that could be put before the main event with a segment and video package in between.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

Well the nxt divas division and paige is actually hhhs pet love so I think that in time fans attitutudes towardd the division are going to fade away with exposure. Its the moment when people stop hanging onto past beliefs that they let the division shine


----------



## chargebeam

PaigeBayLee said:


> *Well the nxt divas division and paige is actually hhhs pet love *so I think that in time fans attitutudes towardd the division are going to fade away with exposure. Its the moment when people stop hanging onto past beliefs that they let the division shine


Really? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Flair Shot

PaigeBayLee said:


> *Well the nxt divas division and paige is actually hhhs pet love* so I think that in time fans attitutudes towardd the division are going to fade away with exposure. Its the moment when people stop hanging onto past beliefs that they let the division shine


LMAO. No it's not. It's pretty well known Triple H hates womens wrestling.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Only tiny bit of Paige in there, but I'll grab the excuse with both hands to post this mini vid. These two seem superclose!! http://instagram.com/p/pAUSmEFRPU/#


----------



## rick1027

sad fact it seems like the whole divas division is getter writing then the champion right now


----------



## tommo010

Bearodactyl said:


> Only tiny bit of Paige in there, but I'll grab the excuse with both hands to post this mini vid. These two seem superclose!! http://instagram.com/p/pAUSmEFRPU/#


Listening to Stick to your Guns is something I expected from Paige but Summer Rae as a metal head too is all kinds of awesome. :mark:


----------



## x78

Marked for Paige being her old self for about 15 seconds during the match tonight, it got a huge pop from the crowd too. And then it was back to the same pathetic smiling goof. FFS WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Paige executed the worst dropkick I've ever seen.*


----------



## silverspirit2001

The Reigns Train said:


> *Paige executed the worst dropkick I've ever seen.*


obviously did not watch the main event tonite.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Bearodactyl said:


> Only tiny bit of Paige in there, but I'll grab the excuse with both hands to post this mini vid. These two seem superclose!! http://instagram.com/p/pAUSmEFRPU/#


OMG, Paige and Summer are breaking kayfabe!!!! WWE is so going to bury them now! :cussin:

On a serious note, I thought Paige and Alicia had a decent match tonight. It was longer than usual and while Alicia got all the offence in the beginning Paige got a lot more than just one fluke move and was dominant in the end. And as some stated, was more like her old self for a bit. Maybe WWE is starting to experiment with doing more with the division, although I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Decent match tonight but looks like Alicia Fox/Paige is replacing Fandango vs Santino as the new repeat RAW match. The crowd unfortunately was crickets. Paige's scream tonight was one of the best so far. The scream is at 7 seconds on the above video. 

If MITB has a divas title match it seems there wont be like any attempt at a buildup. Can't see it being a one on one with Fox since she's been beat by Paige twice in a row now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They should have Paige snap and just wreck shit against her opponents. No smiling or sympathetic beatdowns anymore. Let her get brutal.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Reigns Train said:


> *Paige executed the worst dropkick I've ever seen.*


Thank you :clap

It seemed as if I'm the only who doesn't like it. I'm not sure if she is executing it or connecting with it wrongly, but it always bugs me when I see her do it.


----------



## .MCH

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Decent match tonight but looks like Alicia Fox/Paige is replacing Fandango vs Santino as the new repeat RAW match. Crowd unfortunately was crickets tonight. Paige's scream tonight was one of the best so far.
> 
> If MITB has a divas title match it seems there wont be like any attempt at a buildup. Can't see it being a one on one with Fox since she's been beat by Paige twice in a row now.


Paige beat Alicia multiple times before Payback as well. I think it's just a case of lazy booking. WWE books Alicia to lose so she can have her post match meltdowns, but they're not realizing that it makes her look weak and they're beginning to look pointless. The first couple times it erased her losses but now it's taking away her credibility. I just think they realize Alicia doesn't need the wins right now and Paige does. Likely just killing time until MITB.

I don't mind the Paige/Alicia matches all the time. Right now Alicia is the only opponent for Paige to get the crowd to react to her (at least when they're not placed in shitty spots on the card).

I know they had to stretch Alicia's character out until MITB, since it was too early for Paige to lose at Payback, but hopefully they get the belt on Alicia at MITB and then let this feud take off and let Paige build a character before AJ returns (if she returns). Both characters would benefit more from a title change at MITB.

Otherwise Paige continues to go nowhere.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Decent match tonight but looks like Alicia Fox/Paige is replacing Fandango vs Santino as the new repeat RAW match. The crowd unfortunately was crickets.


I don't think they were crickets, they seemed more into the match then most of Paiges recent ones. 

I do think the crowd was getting tired of Alicia's schtick. They did react when she punched Aksana, but were clearly getting bored and annoyed at the rest of her outburst. 

Obviously one crowd isn't a true guage. But I think fans are starting to tire of Alicia's temper tantrums. They were funny at first, but it's the kind of thing that can only be topped so many times and then it just gets predictable. I think the shelf life of Alicia's temper tantrums may be running out soon. That just isn't a gimick with longevity IMHO. Why I think WWE was smart not to put the belt on Alicia last PPV, and probably shouldn't at all.


----------



## .MCH

Dan Pratt said:


> I don't think they were crickets, they seemed more into the match then most of Paiges recent ones.
> 
> I do think the crowd was getting tired of Alicia's schtick. They did react when she punched Aksana, but were clearly getting bored and annoyed at the rest of her outburst.
> 
> Obviously one crowd isn't a true guage. But I think fans are starting to tire of Alicia's temper tantrums. They were funny at first, but it's the kind of thing that can only be topped so many times and then it just gets predictable. I think the shelf life of Alicia's temper tantrums may be running out soon. That just isn't a gimick with longevity IMHO. Why I think WWE was smart not to put the belt on Alicia last PPV, and probably shouldn't at all.


If they plan on giving her the belt, then the gimmick is just to get her over until she wins the title. They need Paige to look strong right now so the meltdowns help give Alicia momentum, despite losing, in their eyes. 

She should have won the belt at Payback, but it was too soon for Paige to drop it so they had to stretch it out until the next PPV and unfortunately WWE won't put a little more thought into their feud. 

My guess is that Alicia wins the belt at MITB and then the attention goes to Paige to build her up to a second, more meaningful title run before AJ returns (again, if AJ returns). That or Alicia really is just a placeholder until AJ returns (which does nothing for Paige in the end).


----------



## CandiMichelle247

Paige owns, I just wish they would loose this "Rookie" gimmick with her. Paige has been training for some time, been around the business all her life.


----------



## Reaper

CandiMichelle247 said:


> Paige owns, I just wish they would loose this "Rookie" gimmick with her. Paige has been training for some time, been around the business all her life.


And she still doesn't have a character or personality ... Kinda scary considering how much time she's spent in the industry to not be able to develop at least some sort of a character/gimmick.


----------



## Deptford

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> They should have Paige snap and just wreck shit against her opponents. No smiling or sympathetic beatdowns anymore. Let her get brutal.


They need to let Paige be a badass diva like her role model Lita :agree:


----------



## Reaper

Deptford said:


> They need to let Paige be a badass diva like her role model Lita :agree:


What do you mean "let Paige be" .. What makes you all think that she's being restricted from "being a character"? Is it because she's kinda sucking right now and you're a fan so it has to be the WWE's fault and not hers? Considering that she's the only one in the divas division with a character problem, I don't think it's the WWE's fault at all. All the other divas (except Lana) seem to obviously have their own personalities which have they've crafted (whether they're bad or good isn't the question at this point) so why would they not let Paige be anything she wants to be?


----------



## hbgoo1975

The reason they held down Paige is because they are pushing the Total Divas ans all models who don't give a shit about wrestling. The creative team is going to be forced by Vince to insert a fat slob in a ponytail, jorts and a t-shirt who resents women's wrestling and threatens to assault Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Reaper

hbgoo1975 said:


> The reason they held down Paige is because they are pushing the Total Divas ans all models who don't give a shit about wrestling. The creative team is going to be forced by Vince to insert a fat slob in a ponytail, jorts and a t-shirt who resents women's wrestling and threatens to assault Stephanie McMahon.


They're holding Paige down?

- By giving her the championship?
- By letting her win more than losing?
- By giving her a match on just about every show that's happened since she's debuted?
- By feeding her opponent after opponent?
- By giving her PPV matches? 
- By giving her a Michael Cole segment?
- By giving her a special backstage celebration package which was aired repeatedly? 

They're holding Paige down ... They're holding Paige down ... 

Why did I even bother coming into this thread. I'm out.


----------



## islesfan13

Reaper Jones said:


> They're holding Paige down?
> 
> - By giving her the championship?
> - By letting her win more than losing?
> - By giving her a match on just about every show that's happened since she's debuted?
> - By feeding her opponent after opponent?
> - By giving her PPV matches?
> - By giving her a Michael Cole segment?
> - By giving her a special backstage celebration package which was aired repeatedly?
> 
> They're holding Paige down ... They're holding Paige down ...
> 
> Why did I even bother coming into this thread. I'm out.


Cool see you in the next Paige thread. Also you feeling that Paige is terrible and boring is fine its your opinion. It doesn't make it true or a fact. I feel the same about Bryan, in fact I think he was the most boring wwe champ in quite a few years. Again just an opinion. Everyone has one...


----------



## Dan Pratt

hbgoo1975 said:


> The reason they held down Paige is because they are pushing the Total Divas ans all models who don't give a shit about wrestling.


They really haven't been pushing the Total Divas that much. Yes when the show is airing they give them a match a week, but often in addition to a match with Paige and/or Alicia. 

Summer Rae has a storyline but I don't think any of the others have been on TV in 2 weeks. They mostly just use them for an add when new episodes are airing and that is it. Hell, Brie Bella's "last match" with Natalya before being fired was on Main Event while Paige was on Raw and Smackdown. 

People like to complain Vince "only cares" about Total Divas and "Only Pushes" Total Divas but it simply isn't true. Hell they kept the belt on AJ the entire time the show was on until she left, then they called up a rooke to put it on when AJ took time off so one of the Total Divas didn't end her reign. 

WWE seems well aware Total Divas is a show that's target audience is not wrestling fans on a network not frequented by wrestling fans. Yes, they do promote it, they would be stupid not to. But they aren't pushing it to the moon like everyone likes to complain.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'm thinking something should happen fast on RAW next week where Natalya gets involved with Alicia Fox/Paige so we can get a triple threat match at MITB. They just did one at a house show last weekend so maybe they are preparing for a tv bout. I'll take it even though we won't get much buildup, but it's not like it matters since there's been nonexistent build up to the last 2 divas ppv matches anyway. 

Also I have a first row ticket for the house show this Saturday and both Paige and Natalya are confirmed to be there and I'm hoping for a one on one singles match. I'd have to cheer for them both though since I like Nattie too.


----------



## CrystalFissure

There's a huge problem when other than the original promos and features, the focus isn't on Paige. She wins miraculously after getting destroyed, leaves and then it doesn't matter what happens to her. The focus goes to Alicia. I really like Fox, but for some reason there seems to be an issue with giving Paige a live mic or proper segment. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reaper Jones said:


> They're holding Paige down?
> 
> - By giving her the championship?
> - By letting her win more than losing?
> - By giving her a match on just about every show that's happened since she's debuted?
> - By feeding her opponent after opponent?
> - By giving her PPV matches?
> - By giving her a Michael Cole segment?
> - By giving her a special backstage celebration package which was aired repeatedly?
> 
> They're holding Paige down ... They're holding Paige down ...
> 
> Why did I even bother coming into this thread. I'm out.



Zero character development, spotlights been on Alicia. Has stayed absent from Raws and Smackdowns a couple of weeks, only appearing on Superstars. No feuds. No promo time AT ALL. 

She's like the female equivalent of CodyDust before Mania or Rybaxel until a couple of months ago. Come out, have a match in a cooldown period, leave.

I see no effort from the WWE. At all. Just looks like they need to fill time so they send her out with Fox.

Summer and Layla have a feud. Fox has the spotlight. Paige is floundering.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

This is more wishful thinking on my part. Maybe the reason why they're not trying to get Paige over as a face is because they're planning a double turn when AJ comes back. Paige looks like someone who would be a heel, her moveset is heel-like, and the opposite can be said about AJ, who's been a heel for as long as I can remember. They had to have Paige debut as a face though because AJ had no reason to turn face after winning at WrestleMania. That would make sense, but I don't know if I'm giving the boys in the back more credit than is wise.


----------



## tommo010

Reaper Jones said:


> - By feeding her opponent after opponent?


Lets see this feeding shall we she's faced 

Alicia Fox 7 times (6-1)
Aksana 2 times (2-0)
Tamina 2 times (2-0)
Brie Bella 1 times (draw)
Cameron 1 times (1-0)
AJ Lee (1-0)

only thing we can say for sure is she's being fed Alicia and Alicia is actually the one coming out on top because she has a gimmick running. 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Zero character development, spotlights been on Alicia. Has stayed absent from Raws and Smackdowns a couple of weeks, only appearing on Superstars. No feuds. No promo time AT ALL.
> 
> She's like the female equivalent of CodyDust before Mania or Rybaxel until a couple of months ago. Come out, have a match in a cooldown period, leave.
> 
> I see no effort from the WWE. At all. Just looks like they need to fill time so they send her out with Fox.
> 
> Summer and Layla have a feud. Fox has the spotlight. Paige is floundering.


This pretty much sums it up and while it's good Paige is getting plenty of TV time by facing Alicia on 7 occasions is not helping either person now, they need to either give Fox the belt or move on from this which I think they are doing with Aksana. 

Paige needs to booked better plain and simple this jammy underdog gimmick is not working and it needs to change before AJ returns, they need Paige look like a credible champion for AJ to return and face. All they need to do is have her snap and destroy someone which I almost thought they where gonna do on Monday when she snapped mid way through the match.


----------



## Necramonium

islesfan13 said:


> Cool see you in the next Paige thread. Also you feeling that Paige is terrible and boring is fine its your opinion. It doesn't make it true or a fact. I feel the same about Bryan, in fact I think he was the most boring wwe champ in quite a few years. Again just an opinion. Everyone has one...


People like you are just plain delusional, Bryan has been out for 90% of his reign because of injury! NO SHIT ITS BORING!


----------



## A-C-P

I am a fan of Paige, but the WWE is running a very fine line with her, if the WWE (or if Paige herself, not going to place any blame here as I am not sure who's fault it actually is) doesn't give fans a reason to continue to care about her, fans will continue to not care abut her more and more. Just giving her the title and have her beat Alicia Fox every week is not going to get her over. Like others have said, more of the focus is on Alicia here, and almost NONE of Paige, except for just winning the matches.

I am not in this thread to bash Paige, b/c like I said I am a fan of hers, but something needs to happen here b/c either the WWE has no clue how to use/book her or she is still to limited, and needed more development time to be in the spot she is in.

The WWE got it right with AJ, and she became not only their most popular diva, but one of their most popular superstars, overall. This happened b/c they actually had her involved in storylines and gave the people a reason to care about her, whether heel or face, and then they put the title on her AFTER she got popular.

It just seems that the WWE is stuck in this mindset (whether it be with the Divas or the male superstars) that just throw a title on someone and the fans will care about them, despite the MANY examples of how this doesn't work.

I still say that having Paige debut the way they did and have her win the title was not the right way to debut her for the long-term. It made sense to do it that night b/c of the post-Wrestlemania crowd in the short-term, but the way her debut has been followed-up has made it the wrong decision IMO.


----------



## Wazo

Creative for whatever reason always seem to struggle when they have to write for a Face Divas Champion compared to a heel Champion.


----------



## Gretchen

Can one of Paige's long-time NXT marks link me to her best match? I'm obviously getting into her atm, she's one of the three people I mark for in the WWE atm, so I'd like to watch it.


----------



## PUNKY

RFWHC said:


> Can one of Paige's long-time NXT marks link me to her best match? I'm obviously getting into her atm, she's one of the three people I mark for in the WWE atm, so I'd like to watch it.


Have you seen the paige emma nxt arrival match already ? If not here it is, One of her best imo. I'll have a look for some more now.


----------



## Gretchen

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Have you seen the paige emma nxt arrival match already ? If not here it is, One of her best imo. I'll have a look for some more now.


Nah, haven't yet. I'll watch that now. Thanks.


----------



## PUNKY

No probs ^^^Two more if anyone's interested. Well worth a look for anyone that doesn't like paige as well, You might change your mind after watching these.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is more wishful thinking on my part. Maybe the reason why they're not trying to get Paige over as a face is because they're planning a double turn when AJ comes back. Paige looks like someone who would be a heel, her moveset is heel-like, and the opposite can be said about AJ, who's been a heel for as long as I can remember. They had to have Paige debut as a face though because AJ had no reason to turn face after winning at WrestleMania. That would make sense, but I don't know if I'm giving the boys in the back more credit than is wise.


I definitely want to see a double turn for this feud. Paige seems to work better as a heel or tweener character and AJ could use a change since she just dominated as a heel for over a year and her return would be a perfect opportunity to mix things up. 

But is it considered a bad move to turn someone after only being on the main roster for 3 months?


----------



## tommo010

Nattie match has the best Paige Turner sold if only all the diva's sold it this good. :banderas


----------



## Gretchen

tommo010 said:


> Nattie match has the best Paige Turner sold if only all the diva's sold it this good. :banderas


Yeah, it's a damn good sell. I could see AJ selling it well, too. If only she didn't botch selling it at the post-'Mania Raw. :side: Although, not sue whose fault that was. Irrelevant, anyway.


----------



## Necramonium

You know, Paige should become a Paul Heyman Girl. Imagine her as a heel with Heyman...:mark:


----------



## Dan Pratt

Necramonium said:


> You know, Paige should become a Paul Heyman Girl. Imagine her as a heel with Heyman...:mark:


I thought that too. I could hear Heyman now, "My client Paige, ended the longest Diva's title reign in history". 

Although honestly, I think WWE would think Heyman (or even Colter, not that he could manage Paige for obvious reasons) would be beneath managing a Diva. Heyman managing any Diva, especially if AJ returned to feud with them, would do more to sell the Diva's division and give it credibility than 1000 Paige Turners. Hell half the IWC hating on her now would not be able to bring themselves to continue to hate Paige and/or insult the Diva's division if Heyman told them it was credible. 

It is actually an obvious way to likely get Paige over, bringing a manager into it. Not only Heyman but hell, Colter could manage a Diva and go after Paige not wanting a "sneaky immigrant" holding the Divas title. Hell he has tweeted against her AND mentioned her by name in his deportation list. Wouldn't be even remotely out of character. (Although there is a limited number of American Divas ironically, although a slightly rebranded Summer Rae would be a good Real American). 

But I think WWE would never even occur to them to do that. Despite the fact Swagger has one wrestler and Heyman has one full time and one part time wrestler, so not like they are too busy to add a diva to their stable. But WWE just strikes me as never even occurring to them that the Diva's division would not be beneath them. Hell, I question they would let Lana manage a Diva. WWE really does seem to sometimes just have the opinion the Divas are "just girls".


----------



## Deptford

islesfan13 said:


> Cool see you in the next Paige thread. Also you feeling that Paige is terrible and boring is fine its your opinion. It doesn't make it true or a fact. I feel the same about Bryan, in fact I think he was the most boring wwe champ in quite a few years. Again just an opinion. Everyone has one...


omg it's like we share the same brain!!! :cheer:cheer


----------



## Necramonium

Just saw the Fox vs Paige from last Raw, and someone mentioned that dropkick being awful, blame Fox for that, she came in way too early so Paige had to stop the dropkick early in or she would have kicked Fox's head off. I dont know why people find Fox so interesting out of a sudden after a few hizzy fits, all she does is headlock after headlock and backbreaker after backbreaker. As soon as she applies a headlock, she applies it so long the entire match gets dragged to halt.


----------



## PUNKY

Necramonium said:


> Just saw the Fox vs Paige from last Raw, and someone mentioned that dropkick being awful, blame Fox for that, she came in way too early so Paige had to stop the dropkick early in or she would have kicked Fox's head off. I dont know why people find Fox so interesting out of a sudden after a few hizzy fits, *all she does is headlock after headlock and backbreaker after backbreaker. As soon as she applies a headlock, she applies it so long the entire match gets dragged to halt.*




I must admit at first i was really starting to like alicia with this whole crazy angle but i've been thinking the same thing lately, All she seems to do is like you said headlocks and backbreakers ( i actually lost count of how many backbreakers she did in one of the matches,seriously.) It's getting a bit tiresome now. I do still like her but she needs to get some new moves and stop slowing the matches down so much. EDIT Actually thinking about it now she's a heel so i guess that's the reason why.


----------



## Deptford

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> [/B]
> 
> I must admit at first i was really starting to like alicia with this whole crazy angle but i've been thinking the same thing lately, All she seems to do is like you said headlocks and backbreakers ( i actually lost count of how many backbreakers she did in one of the matches,seriously.) It's getting a bit tiresome now. I do still like her but she needs to get some new moves and stop slowing the matches down so much. EDIT Actually thinking about it now she's a heel so i guess that's the reason why.


I think when heels have to work so slow it's bc their character and whatnot hasn't really been developed and working slow is the only way they can get heat. They've built up Alicia a lot over the past few weeks so idk why she still has to work so slow. Maybe it's her, I dunno. But I'm tired ov it too. 

I mean, it's just too slow and she already has the heat so it makes no sense in my eyes. :sad:
If they're both capable ov it (I know Paige is at least) they should be wrestling good, solid back and fourths by now.


----------



## tommo010

RFWHC said:


> Yeah, it's a damn good sell. I could see AJ selling it well, too. If only she didn't botch selling it at the post-'Mania Raw. :side: Although, not sue whose fault that was. Irrelevant, anyway.


I personally think AJ went a tad early just as Paige locking it in, but I agree she would make it look devastating even if you look at post raw botch you can see AJ was going to sell it well just a shame she went that second early.


----------



## Nicole Queen

A question to anyone who has watched Paige in NXT (don't know if it applies to the indies):

I've read somewhere that regardless of when she's hit on her body, she always sells it as if her face is injured. How true is this?

Also, I mentioned her dropkick looked awful, not just on this last match with Alicia but on few others too. Maybe it just looks to me like this because it's lower version of the normal dropkick, but I don't like how she performs it.


----------



## tommo010

Nicole Queen said:


> A question to anyone who has watched Paige in NXT (don't know if it applies to the indies):
> 
> I've read somewhere that regardless of when she's hit on her body, she always sells it as if her face is injured. How true is this?
> 
> Also, I mentioned her dropkick looked awful, not just on this last match with Alicia but on few others too. Maybe it just looks to me like this because it's lower version of the normal dropkick, but I don't like how she performs it.


Lets be honest most Diva drop kicks are poor and they usually aim for the chest, Paige usually uses a single leg drop kick similar to what Eve did, Eve's height usually helped her with this where with Paige is lack of height makes it look poor it's certainly a move she could remove from her move set.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Paige doesn't do a standing dropkick like Orton or Ziggler, so she doesn't get that elevation. She does a running single leg dropkick like Seth Rollins. Of course, Seth's leaping ability is higher, but Paige's dropkick usually is aimed at the chest to knock the opponent to the ground. This last time, the timing was off. Miscommunication maybe- Paige thought Alicia would stay where she was, while Alicia came toward her so she had to jump suddenly.

About the selling, Paige is one of the better sellers among the divas. She doesn't forget to sell her injuries after a heel workover randomly (Natalya is guilty of this). I haven't seen her act as if her face is injured unless someone attacks her head, in which case she sells her head like she's supposed to. When someone works on her back or leg, she sells appropriately.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

tommo010 said:


> Lets be honest most Diva drop kicks are poor and they usually aim for the chest, Paige usually uses a single leg drop kick similar to what Eve did, Eve's height usually helped her with this where with Paige is lack of height makes it look poor it's certainly a move she could remove from her move set.


Paige is billed as the same height that Eve was, though.



Nicole Queen said:


> A question to anyone who has watched Paige in NXT (don't know if it applies to the indies):
> 
> I've read somewhere that regardless of when she's hit on her body, she always sells it as if her face is injured. How true is this?
> 
> Also, I mentioned her dropkick looked awful, not just on this last match with Alicia but on few others too. Maybe it just looks to me like this because it's lower version of the normal dropkick, but I don't like how she performs it.


No, that's not true. It's strange that Divas tend to take more face/front bumps than the men do, it's something I've noticed, don't know if anyone else has.

I feel like there are a number of contributing factors. For one thing, ever since she won the Divas title, she's wearing the dumb Doc Martens to wrestle, even though she had actual wrestling boots on when she debuted and won the championship. I've never worn Docs, but they're apparently very heavy boots, I don't know why anyone would use them to wrestle, I doubt she has an agreement with the Dr. Martens brand, or they're having her do it because she's a Brit, it's just dumb.

One of the other things that people point out is that Paige has the tendency to brush the hair out of her face often. I notice this and yes she does, though it's a minor thing.

Doesn't help that she's been wearing long hair extensions for a while now. Don't know if they told her to or if it was her own idea.










While writing this, I just thought up an angle involving Paige, the Doc Martens, hair extensions, and a worked shoot promo. I am good.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I didn't see this match posted yet and I think it's a good one. Paige does some good selling here.

And here's a rematch between the two:





(Dropkick at 6:25)


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Paige doesn't do a standing dropkick like Orton or Ziggler, so she doesn't get that elevation. She does a running single leg dropkick like Seth Rollins. Of course, Seth's leaping ability is higher, but Paige's dropkick usually is aimed at the chest to knock the opponent to the ground. This last time, the timing was off. Miscommunication maybe- Paige thought Alicia would stay where she was, while Alicia came toward her so she had to jump suddenly.


:hmm: Yeah, I guess there isn't much elevation or leaping ability for it to look like some of the men's dropkicks. Maybe there was miscommunication (wow, in a Divas match, no way :lol) but I've just noticed it looks kinda weird to me, though if you say there is no problem, I will believe you 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> About the selling, Paige is one of the better sellers among the divas. She doesn't forget to sell her injuries after a heel workover randomly (Natalya is guilty of this). I haven't seen her act as if her face is injured unless someone attacks her head, in which case she sells her head like she's supposed to. When someone works on her back or leg, she sells appropriately.





RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> No, that's not true. It's strange that Divas tend to take more face/front bumps than the men do, it's something I've noticed, don't know if anyone else has.


I've taken notice that in the beginning of the matches, she usually takes some kinda of face bump/mat plant, so she tends to hold her face. :lol That where I read about her selling + that "Best of Paige" video made me ask, wanted to know how true is it, since I haven't really watched her on NXT. Would have to watch better :hmm:



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I feel like there are a number of contributing factors. For one thing, ever since she won the Divas title, she's wearing the dumb Doc Martens to wrestle, even though she had actual wrestling boots on when she debuted and won the championship. I've never worn Docs, but they're apparently very heavy boots, I don't know why anyone would use them to wrestle, I doubt she has an agreement with the Dr. Martens brand, or they're having her do it because she's a Brit, it's just dumb.


This intrigued me too, I don't know how heavy Doc Martens are, but they look like they will be difficult to wrestle in, especially if you do something like a dropkick. 



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> While writing this, I just thought up an angle involving Paige, the Doc Martens, hair extensions, and a worked shoot promo. I am good.


:lmao

If only some of the posters around here worked in WWE... We may get some decent product. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

It isn't the best dropkick, but seeing as she does it while running off the ropes and is a single legged version aimed at taking the opponent off her feet, it serves it's purpose. Other than this last one :lol

It's clear they won't be giving any character development to her and Emma has disappeared. They better not fuck up with Summer Rae.

Alicia Fox's schtick is getting old already, plus she never wins, so no credibility. Lana is the most over diva right now :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> It isn't the best dropkick, but seeing as she does it while running off the ropes and is a single legged version aimed at taking the opponent off her feet, it serves it's purpose. Other than this last one :lol
> 
> It's clear they won't be giving any character development to her and Emma has disappeared. They better not fuck up with Summer Rae.
> 
> Alicia Fox's schtick is getting old already, plus she never wins, so no credibility. Lana is the most over diva right now :lol


Lana's legs are the most over 

Big hopes for Summer as #1 heel Diva, girl doesn't deserve to lose to Eva Marie of all people :side:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

You know what would be awesome and get a great reaction? If you had a Paige vs AJ match in Chicago and Paige pulled out this little number from a certain Walking Dead Enthusiast.


----------



## Big Dog

Fox was literally talking baby talk during her stint on the JBL and Cole show, so cringe worthy.


----------



## Mordecai.

They should just vacate the title....

Paige has no character development whatsoever and if Vince's feelings towards NXT Talent continues to be like this, she is only going to bury herself.

I would say give it to Alicia, but her freaking out has been getting old lately. Give her an interview backstage, let her attack or harrass someone and it be on Raw, let her freak out in the locker room, SOMETHING. Continuing for her to flip out in the ring is getting a little bit boring.


----------



## rbhayek

Paige is a great talent and needs some time to truly shine. She can be an asset to the divas division if they let her.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige and Natalya with the Ultimate Warrior's daughters last weekend. Cute pics.


----------



## NJ88

The lack of effort with Paige is unbelievable. They've put more effort into Alicia Fox and her random tantrums after she loses, which is getting old incredibly fast also. Paige is someone they could build upon to gain a bit more interest in the division, but the effort just hasn't been there. It's a pity really, and possibly they're waiting for AJ Lee to get back to have the feud they want but in the meantime they cant just have the new DIVAs champion go week to week without any progress or character building.

On the Lana note...does she wrestle?


----------



## Jingoro

wish they would have planned something to get her over instead of just throwing her out there with nothing. such a waste. i think she's very attractive and a good enough wrestler to pull it off. they just put it all on her to make it work despite the fact she's being asked to wrestle differently than she ever did in nxt.


----------



## Monterossa

It seems like Paige is a flop now. I'm not blaming her. it's WWE that doesn't know how to promote her properly. she has no storyline, no real feud since she defeated AJ. and WWE just keep replaying her interview segment over and over. how can they call themselves "creative"? it almost as bad as TNA level.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Monterossa said:


> It seems like Paige is a flop now. I'm not blaming her. it's WWE that doesn't know how to promote her properly. she has no storyline, no real feud since she defeated AJ. and WWE just keep replaying her interview segment over and over. how can they call themselves "creative"? it almost as bad as TNA level.


And Maggle continuously sells her as "great Divas champion who achieved a lot." fpalm Sure youngest champion, but does anyone in the audience or the people who watch this at home, know or care about this? With the Division's booking? fpalm fpalm


----------



## tommo010

Monterossa said:


> It seems like Paige is a flop now. I'm not blaming her. it's WWE that doesn't know how to promote her properly. she has no storyline, no real feud since she defeated AJ. and WWE just keep replaying her interview segment over and over. how can they call themselves "creative"? it almost as bad as TNA level.


I wouldn't quite say she's a flop just yet she just has no direction as someone as already mentioned I feel AJ's absence is the key here, I don't think WWE expected AJ to away as long as she has been and they are just waiting for her to return before they work on Paige's character development, maybe this Alicia gimmick was testing the water for a replacement for AJ :draper2


----------



## Certified G

I posted this in a thread about Paige's longevity, but I think it fits in this topic too:

WWE has been fucking up NXT call-ups left and right lately. I can see her having a long career in WWE (longer than most diva's) but WWE has done a real good job of ruining her career before it really started. Giving her the title in her debut match in front of a smark crowd was a huge mistake.
They probably figured other crowds would respond positively to her because those crowds saw the pop New Orleans gave her, but it doesn't work like that. After debuting her they've done next to nothing to give fans any reason to give a shit about her. 

Those who watched NXT knows what she can do, and it seems as if WWE thinks everyone watches NXT which isn't the case. Once you're called up you should be (re-)introduced to the casuals. They never did that, so really the only way Paige could garner any crowd support was through her matches. Problem there is, the matches are way too short, and she's booked like a geek who gets beaten up and has about 3 offensive moves besides her finisher.

They should've either waited with her debut or debut her on the same night but maybe as a surprise tag team partner teaming with a face diva against AJ/Tamina. Instead they immidiately gave her the title and nothing else to work with. If she had gotten a slower build and was slowly chasing the diva's championship I'm sure she'd be in a better spot with more crowd support.

I'm pretty confident that she'll push through and have a succesfull career and I do hope she has one but she's going to have to work hard. Same with other NXT call-ups, mainly my girl Emma, luckily they're both young and both very talented. HHH and Steph watched their NXT Arrival match backstage so they know what they can do in that ring, that alone gives me some hope that they'll both be in a better spot some day.


----------



## fifty_

It is pretty upsetting seeing how the writers won't even bother writing a storyline for paige. They've rather write something up for Layla and summer (which is good, but it's obvious the championship should have more importance than this feud). The thing is, it was lazy booking since the beginning! Tamina vs paige could have been done so differently to start off, tamina could've been seeking revenge for AJ or something but nope, I think they only faced off once before their match at the ppv. Then the Alicia fox feud was pretty random, it involved her winning only once and her going crazy every time she lost. 

And what happened to Cameron feuding with her? Lol They had her interrupt Paige's press conference, lose to paige at superstars and disappear... I guess they really have NO idea of what to do with her until aj returns. And now with that possibility of Vince not being happy with paige or the other nxt call ups, hopefully this doesn't get worse for paige.

She has however done a good job getting fans within the crowd considering she gets zero mic time or any actual interaction with the crowd aside from her 5 minute matches. There's a reaction when she comes out, when she screams, does her scorpion cross lock and when she wins... Of course it isn't a huge reaction but it isn't bad at all considering the way they've booked her


----------



## Necramonium

They should make Paige feud with Summer seeing she is back, but for some reason she is having cat fights with Layla. If Paige turned heel she could easily fight Emma again, these two already shown they got great chemistry in that ring with their NXT matches.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I saw Paige at the house show tonight in Ontario, Canada. I was in the first row so she saw my sign and came by to give me a high five. Crowd was hot and the 3 way between her, Natalya, and Alicia Fox got the loudest "This is Awesome" chant of the night. Match started out with Natalya and Paige chasing Alicia Fox around. Eventually Paige tried to roll up Natalya for a 2 count while Alicia Fox was on the outside messing with the crowd. She threw a tub of popcorn all over Paige. Natalya took Alicia Fox down and while they were fighting on the outside Paige grabbed the tub of popcorn and ate some of the left overs. 

They did the tower of doom spot with Paige giving Alicia Fox a superplex while Natalya gave Paige a powerbomb. They also did a 3 way abdominal stretch. Paige was able to escape the Sharpshooter with a rope break, and later on ended up winning by making Fox tap out to the PTO. Great match and deserves to be done on a ppv. Crowd was small tonight, but they were hot for that match.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Alicia threw a tub of popcorn all over Paige. Natalya took Alicia Fox down and while they were fighting on the outside Paige grabbed the tub of popcorn and ate some of the left overs.


Oh lord, I would be in stitches if they had that match with Natalya working over Alicia and Paige's eating popcorn in the ring, and the crowd would eat that up, no pun intended.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> They did the tower of doom spot with Paige giving Alicia Fox a superplex while Natalya gave Paige a powerbomb. They also did a 3 way abdominal stretch. Paige was able to escape the Sharpshooter with a rope break, and later on ended up winning by making Fox tap out to the PTO. Great match and deserves to be done on a ppv. Crowd was small tonight, but they were hot for that match.


From the house show results I've been reading, they seem to be doing Paige/Natalya/Fox with that tower of doom spot quite a lot. I hope that they're planning on a three-way feud with them, that'd be something else wrestling-wise. Hope they capitalize on it. Those who haven't seen Paige before her debut don't know the extent of her skills. Imagine how upsetting or disappointing it is when Paige had her first matches on RAW and was looking to prove herself to the millions who watch only to look at the script and see "Paige vs Alicia Fox. (3 Minutes)"


----------



## NastyYaffa

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I saw Paige at the house show tonight in Ontario, Canada. I was in the first row so she saw my sign and came by to give me a high five. Crowd was hot and the 3 way between her, Natalya, and Alicia Fox got the loudest "This is Awesome" chant of the night. Match started out with Natalya and Paige chasing Alicia Fox around. Eventually Paige tried to roll up Natalya for a 2 count while Alicia Fox was on the outside messing with the crowd. She threw a tub of popcorn all over Paige. Natalya took Alicia Fox down and while they were fighting on the outside Paige grabbed the tub of popcorn and ate some of the left overs.
> 
> They did the tower of doom spot with Paige giving Alicia Fox a superplex while Natalya gave Paige a powerbomb. They also did a 3 way abdominal stretch. Paige was able to escape the Sharpshooter with a rope break, and later on ended up winning by making Fox tap out to the PTO. Great match and deserves to be done on a ppv. Crowd was small tonight, but they were hot for that match.


WWE should definitely book it for MITB. Sounds so good. :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Here's video of the tower of doom spot my friend took last night. I let him take all the videos/pics during the match because I wanted to take in the experience and I guess he hasn't discovered yet that you can shoot videos horizontally with an iphone. Go to (0:25) if you want to get right to it. I love when Paige yells "You ready for a suplex?" Also of note is that you can clearly hear Alicia Fox or Paige counting down the spot 1-2-3, so hopefully they work on hiding that better in the future. 






This was honestly better than any of Paige's main roster matches so far, and it was back and forth action that went somewhere in between 10-15 minutes. It was good for me because I got to see it live but also crap for Paige's title run that her house show matches are better than the televised ones. You can tell they were holding nothing back in the match and went all out, which kills me because it's like WWE let's them do whatever at these shows with a smaller audience but holds them back on TV. Nonsensical booking.

After the match Paige celebrated and then went to get Natalya (who was walking to the back) and brought her back in the ring where they both hugged. It was cool and I don't know if they did that at the other shows or just last night because it was 'Hart Country'.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Hah, you can hear them go "one, two, three" calling the spot. That's not a problem of course, as there's a lot of risk involved in that maneuver. Still, really cool. Hopefully they manage to bring these spots to televised shows.


----------



## MisterPriceless

Oh Saraya...

Vince McMahon isn't SOLD on her? Maybe if creative spent actual time giving her promos, video packages, matches that last over three minutes. Actually let the girl talk. She needs to grow, and she CAN'T grow, if the WWE is holding her back. 

Let's put this into perspective:

Been wrestling since the age of 13, and training, since about 10. 
First EVER NXT Women's Champion
Youngest ever WWE "Divas" Champion
Triple H (Vince's son in law) raised her hand and gave her the NXT belt personally.
In NXT, she and the rest of the divas have "Match of the Night" bouts, but on Raw, they will never be anything until the WWE Creative quits treating them like a bathroom break.

Being born in Norwich, I'm pretty sure I speak for all of Norwich, when I say, screw you, Vince.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

3 minute match against Cameron tonight. Crowd didn't seem to really care neither did the announcers. Ugh, why can't they give her a decent opponent and 10 minutes to show the fans what she can do? I have a feeling the crowd is going to turn on her by the time AJ returns. 

One more RAW before Money in the Bank so are we even getting a divas title match? It can't be vs. Cameron or Alicia Fox.


----------



## fifty_

So she's possibly going against Emma at MITB then? With no buildup at all. And I'm just assuming this cause of some Instagram video on Paige's account -.-


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> 3 minute match against Cameron tonight. Crowd didn't seem to really care neither did the announcers. Ugh, why can't they give her a decent opponent and 10 minutes to show the fans what she can do? I have a feeling the crowd is going to turn on her by the time AJ returns.
> 
> One more RAW before Money in the Bank so are we even getting a divas title match? It can't be vs. Cameron or Alicia Fox.


I don't even know if AJ is coming back anymore. Also it doesn't look like they are having a divas match for MITB at this point. I think they are building toward an Emma vs Paige match at summerslam as per her recent instagram post.


----------



## x78

Leonardo Spanky said:


> 3 minute match against Cameron tonight. Crowd didn't seem to really care neither did the announcers. Ugh, why can't they give her a decent opponent and 10 minutes to show the fans what she can do? I have a feeling the crowd is going to turn on her by the time AJ returns.


Paige is done, even if they do start booking her properly it's way past the stage where anyone will give a shit. She has been damaged beyond repair and needs to be taken off TV. Honestly, the best thing right now would probably just be to release her and then bring her back in 1-2 years and reintroduce her properly when everyone has forgotten about this horrible run.


----------



## islesfan13

x78 said:


> Paige is done, even if they do start booking her properly it's way past the stage where anyone will give a shit. She has been damaged beyond repair and needs to be taken off TV. Honestly, the best thing right now would probably just be to release her and then bring her back in 1-2 years and reintroduce her properly when everyone has forgotten about this horrible run.


Releasing Paige this early would seriously be one of the dumbest moves in WWE history.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

x78 said:


> Paige is done, even if they do start booking her properly it's way past the stage where anyone will give a shit. She has been damaged beyond repair and needs to be taken off TV. Honestly, the best thing right now would probably just be to release her and then bring her back in 1-2 years and reintroduce her properly when everyone has forgotten about this horrible run.


*She doesn't need to be released, because that would show without a doubt she's a failure in their eyes. Just send her back to NXT or FCW to work on promo skills and crowd interaction.*


----------



## .MCH

We'll probably just get a last minute divas title match if there's enough time on the card. 

Why didn't they just stick with the Alicia Fox thing? She lost against Nikki Bella on SS and while losing for her doesn't seem to matter to her push, is she really still the number 1 contender after all of these losses? And Emma is just as over as Paige at this point so that feud would just bomb.

Why can't we just get Nattie/Alicia/Paige at MITB? Apparently they've tore down the house the past couple weeks at house shows.


----------



## x78

islesfan13 said:


> Releasing Paige this early would seriously be one of the dumbest moves in WWE history.


It really wouldn't. They've already ruined her, in the eyes of the fans she is just another boring Diva and there's nothing the company can do to rectify that without literally removing her from TV, giving people time to forget about this 'timid rookie' BS and then reintroducing her as an ass-kicker, which is what should have happened from the start. Give her a year or two off, hopefully by then the Divas division will have improved with all the other NXT girls coming up and then she can come back in and be the Paige that we all know. She needs repackaging as herself and she can't just turn into a badass overnight, the fans won't buy it/care enough for it to be worthwhile.


The Reigns Train said:


> *She doesn't need to be released, because that would show without a doubt she's a failure in their eyes. Just send her back to NXT or FCW to work on promo skills and crowd interaction.*


Paige was legit the most over person in NXT at one point and has achieved all she can there. Her ability isn't in question, it's the fact that she has been introduced and booked in pretty much the worst way imaginable, to the extent where the best thing for everyone would just be to retcon this entire run and start over again.


----------



## sesshomaru

The Reigns Train said:


> *She doesn't need to be released, because that would show without a doubt she's a failure in their eyes. Just send her back to NXT or FCW to work on promo skills and crowd interaction.*


Nah, sounds like she's done. I'm sure someone backstage is cuming at Paige's failure, as she was one of HHH's pet projects. First Sin Cara, now Paige. I'm sure there's an internal power struggle going on backstage;no way everyone supports HHH taking more power within the Company.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

sesshomaru said:


> Nah, sounds like she's done. I'm sure someone backstage is cuming at Paige's failure, as she was one of HHH's pet projects. First Sin Cara, now Paige. I'm sure there's an internal power struggle going on backstage;no way everyone supports HHH taking more power within the Company.


*
Yep, she actually got booed tonight, but I don't think a release is warranted. Many projects turned out to be complete failures, like Curtis Axel for example, and they keep them around for jobbing or repackaging.*


----------



## islesfan13

x78 said:


> It really wouldn't. They've already ruined her, in the eyes of the fans she is just another boring Diva and there's nothing the company can do to rectify that without literally removing her from TV, giving people time to forget about this 'timid rookie' BS and then reintroducing her as an ass-kicker, which is what should have happened from the start. Give her a year or two off, hopefully by then the Divas division will have improved with all the other NXT girls coming up and then she can come back in and be the Paige that we all know. She needs repackaging as herself and she can't just turn into a badass overnight, the fans won't buy it/care enough for it to be worthwhile.


I see what you are saying but the fans are very quick to jump on the bandwagon of a new gimmick quickly. Look at Alicia. She went from a nobody in 4 years to a heel that some people actually enjoy watching. (I certainly don't though)All it takes is a proper feud some more time on the mic and an actual story line and people will start to care. Unfortunately I don't think the WWE cares enough about the divas division to do that though. Its going to be hard for any diva to get over at this point.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This is how I would book it. 

Make it a known thing that every diva on the roster is gunning for Paige and wants to beat the rookie for the title and Paige becomes paranoid. 

Emma and Paige start a tag team. After a few victories Emma kinda jokingly says it would be cool to get a title shot someday during a backstage interview with Renee. They win their next match but Paige turns on Emma during the celebration and becomes a heel. Then they wrestle at the July ppv where Paige wins which leads to a babyface AJ returning to get her title back at Summerslam. 

Just something like that so the feud will be Paige(Heel) and AJ(Face) for summerslam.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This is how I would book it.
> 
> Make it a known thing that every diva on the roster is gunning for Paige and wants to beat the rookie for the title and Paige becomes paranoid.
> 
> Emma and Paige start a tag team. After a few victories Emma kinda jokingly says it would be cool to get a title shot someday during a backstage interview with Renee. They win their next match but Paige turns on Emma during the celebration and becomes a heel. Then they wrestle at the July ppv where Paige wins which leads to a babyface AJ returning to get her title back at Summerslam.
> 
> Just something like that so the feud will be Paige(Heel) and AJ(Face) for summerslam.


This could work. Good idea.

I think the problem is that nobody really knows who Paige is. They should have her do an in-ring interview like JR used to do. No more app promos. She can really unleash her character at the point. We need to see her raw side. If she isnt given this oppurunity, then she is done for sure.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yep, she actually got booed tonight, but I don't think a release is warranted. Many projects turned out to be complete failures, like Curtis Axel for example, and they keep them around for jobbing or repackaging.*


This new "universe" boos anybody who wins now a days. Its getting sad really. I wouldn't be surprised if it was 15 years ago to see "super" Austin get booed. Poor Reigns is next and I am starting to like the guy. Unfortunately the fans want underdogs now.


----------



## x78

islesfan13 said:


> I see what you are saying but the fans are very quick to jump on the bandwagon of a new gimmick quickly. Look at Alicia. She went from a nobody in 4 years to a heel that some people actually enjoy watching. (I certainly don't though)All it takes is a proper feud some more time on the mic and an actual story line and people will start to care. Unfortunately I don't think the WWE cares enough about the divas division to do that though. Its going to be hard for any diva to get over at this point.


Nobody really cares about Alicia, and certainly nobody would take her seriously as an ass-kicker. And Paige is a hell of a lot better and more important than Alicia Fox. For her to succeed now would take a 180 character transformation overnight and that wouldn't work, not least because the fans are already sick and don't want to see her. 

Characters like this need a certain level of protection and Paige has already been made to look like a joke and not someone that would be believable in the role that she should be in. There's nothing they can do to fix that now apart from take her off TV before the damage gets any worse. Honestly, this is the worst booking since they tried to push Bo Dallas as a plucky young blue-chipper. I'm almost certain that they've purposely sabotaged Paige.


----------



## islesfan13

x78 said:


> Nobody really cares about Alicia, and certainly nobody would take her seriously as an ass-kicker. And Paige is a hell of a lot better and more important than Alicia Fox. For her to succeed now would take a 180 character transformation overnight and that wouldn't work, not least because the fans are already sick and don't want to see her.
> 
> Characters like this need a certain level of protection and Paige has already been made to look like a joke and not someone that would be believable in the role that she should be in. There's nothing they can do to fix that now apart from take her off TV before the damage gets any worse. Honestly, this is the worst booking since they tried to push Bo Dallas as a plucky young blue-chipper. I'm almost certain that they've purposely sabotaged Paige.


You think the WWE would risk losing Paige to another company by releasing her; only to bring her back in a year? WWE bookers effed up and they still can fix it by building a real storyline. I just don't think they care enough about the divas division to do that. No diva is going to get over until the wwe starts to care about the division again. That unfortunately may never happen again. So we will continue to get Paige as the champ in 3 minute matches for the rest of the year. She may lose the title back and forth with Emma and Summer but other than that this is what we will get. I also don't think AJ is coming back tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> This new "universe" boos anybody who wins now a days. Its getting sad really. I wouldn't be surprised if it was 15 years ago to see "super" Austin get booed. Poor Reigns is next and I am starting to like the guy. Unfortunately the fans want underdogs now.


*
It's not because she's winning, it's why is she winning? The fans know nothing about her because she doesn't connect with them in any way. WWE gave her mic time against AJ, it was cringe-worthy, so they don't trust her with a live mic anymore. At first the excuse was "Divas get no promo time.",but we've seen literally every Diva except Paige get their own segments. 

Screaming randomly and winning with 5 moves of doom is just going to piss people off. She has no charisma, nor anything about her that attracts casuals. No catchphrase, no gestures, no personality, nothing. Just walking out and winning matches is not enough. People get attached to characters, not win records.

I'd say fault is divided 60% booking, 40% Paige.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> It's not because she's winning, it's why is she winning? The fans know nothing about her because she doesn't connect with them in any way. WWE gave her mic time against AJ, it was cringe-worthy, so they don't trust her with a live mic anymore. At first the excuse was "Divas get no promo time.",but we've seen literally every Diva except Paige get their own segments.
> 
> Screaming randomly and winning with 5 moves of doom is just going to piss people off. She has no charisma, nor anything about her that attracts casuals. No catchphrase, no gestures, no personality, nothing. Just walking out and winning matches is not enough. People get attached to characters, not win records.
> 
> I'd say fault is divided 60% booking, 40% Paige.*


It was her first promo at a live audience obviously she was nervous. She is not going to learn how to do a good promo unless shes given the chance. Give her some pre taped promos and give her a chance to shine. Plenty of wrestlers who are not good on the mic are over, just look at Reigns and Daniels. Reigns is getting better but hes also been given more of a chance something Paige will need to get eventually.


----------



## x78

islesfan13 said:


> You think the WWE would risk losing Paige to another company by releasing her; only to bring her back in a year?


They clearly don't give a fuck about her, so yeah. And don't kid yourself, one phone call and WWE could quite easily sign anyone from any wrestling company in the world. Let Paige spend a year back in SHIMMER or whatever, it would be the best thing for everyone. TBH I'm way past believing that WWE wants her to succeed. They surely realize that the way they've booked her is extremely antagonistic and literally the opposite of what should have happened, I refuse to believe that anyone is that stupid.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I don't think this is too bad. This was a promo she did at a NXT house show after winning the Divas title. Warning though that the fans are annoying in this video as they are basically trying to have a conversation with her in the middle of her promo.


----------



## islesfan13

x78 said:


> They clearly don't give a fuck about her, so yeah. And don't kid yourself, one phone call and WWE could quite easily sign anyone from any wrestling company in the world. Let Paige spend a year back in SHIMMER or whatever, it would be the best thing for everyone. TBH I'm way past believing that WWE wants her to succeed. They surely realize that the way they've booked her is extremely antagonistic and literally the opposite of what should have happened, I refuse to believe that anyone is that stupid.


You think someone inside the company is doing this so she fails? Its possible , but I just don't see why anyone would do that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> It was her first promo at a live audience obviously she was nervous. She is not going to learn how to do a good promo unless shes given the chance. Give her some pre taped promos and give her a chance to shine. Plenty of wrestlers who are not good on the mic are over, just look at Reigns and Daniels. Reigns is getting better but hes also been given more of a chance something Paige will need to get eventually.


*It's not that Reigns is bad on the mic, it's that he's uncomfortable being serious all the time when in reality he's a big goofball, but that's a different story. 

Paige was the NXT champion for a year, along with 8 years of prior wrestling experience, so their patience is clearly wearing thin with her. Pre taped promos will not get over with the fans. They'll be asking "Why can't she just talk on the mic?"

The reason other wrestlers like RVD, Reigns, and Daniel Bryan can get over without microphone time is because they have something else going for them. RVD is exciting to watch in the ring, Reigns has the badass aura, and Bryan has the YES! chant. These guys don't need to talk to get over, but Paige does, because the fans know absolutely nothing about her besides screaming white girl who wins with 2 moves.*


----------



## ctorresc04

Paige's promo from Raw on the WWE App

http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-has-a-new-challenger-wwe-app-exclusive-june-16-2014-26401069


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ctorresc04 said:


> Paige's promo from Raw on the WWE App
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-has-a-new-challenger-wwe-app-exclusive-june-16-2014-26401069


*Stuttering, forgetting lines, happy to be here, rookie who idolizes veterans, gets punked out, does nothing. I rest my case.*


----------



## CM12Punk

The Reigns Train said:


> *Stuttering, forgetting lines, happy to be here, rookie who idolizes veterans, gets punked out, does nothing. I rest my case.*


She did do something in the ring. She beat dat ass.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Stuttering, forgetting lines, happy to be here, rookie who idolizes veterans, gets punked out, does nothing. I rest my case.*


Can we agree on what I said before - Rocky Maivia Syndrome?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Can we agree on what I said before - Rocky Maivia Syndrome?


*
Yes, that's why I'm supporting the extended send away and repackaging. I thought you'd be surprised that I don't want her released *


----------



## Jingoro

x78 said:


> They clearly don't give a fuck about her, so yeah. And don't kid yourself, one phone call and WWE could quite easily sign anyone from any wrestling company in the world. Let Paige spend a year back in SHIMMER or whatever, it would be the best thing for everyone. TBH I'm way past believing that WWE wants her to succeed. They surely realize that the way they've booked her is extremely antagonistic and literally the opposite of what should have happened, I refuse to believe that anyone is that stupid.


i believe they are. at least half the shit they do sucks and the other half is a mixed bag. they have the luxury of having no competition.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yes, that's why I'm supporting the extended send away and repackaging. I thought you'd be surprised that I don't want her released *


Nah man, you enjoy ripping on Paige for her to leave and not be there for you to do so.

I don't think time off is needed because you had Alicia Fox who went from being nothing to being somewhat interesting in all of one segment. You said Paige doesn't appeal to casuals. The thing is that the casuals don't think deeply enough about the product enough to get annoyed at Paige doing a 180 in terms of her personality, because she doesn't even have much of a personality established yet. She could do it next week and, if it were done right, people would be celebrating, not saying "WTF?"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Nah man, you enjoy ripping on Paige for her to leave and not be there for you to do so.
> 
> I don't think time off is needed because you had Alicia Fox who went from being nothing to being somewhat interesting in all of one segment. You said Paige doesn't appeal to casuals. The thing is that the casuals don't think deeply enough about the product enough to get annoyed at Paige doing a 180 in terms of her personality, because she doesn't even have much of a personality established yet. She could do it next week and, if it were done right, people would be celebrating, not saying "WTF?"


*That would be great, but there are two problems:

1. It would have to be DRASTIC. Nothing half ass, I'm talking balls deep "HOLY SHIT!" to get people's attention.

2. She still can't talk. You can't have a champion with no personality, nothing to draw people in, no microphone skills, and no manager to cover it up. It's dry and unappealing.*


----------



## PaigeBayLee

Tbh paige is getting booked like this because their is no top heel in the divas division so no real threat to her title. Aj lee needs to come back soon, they have invested too much into her to lose her. Its going to be too hard to get another heel over like charlotte without another good heel around to let her get established first


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't think this is too bad. This was a promo she did at a NXT house show after winning the Divas title. Warning though that the fans are annoying in this video as they are basically trying to have a conversation with her in the middle of her promo.


Christ. I love fan interaction but that was too much. Just shut up for thirty seconds. "You've been training since you were thirteen!". - Yes, she knows this.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *That would be great, but there are two problems:
> 
> 1. It would have to be DRASTIC. Nothing half ass, I'm talking balls deep "HOLY SHIT!" to get people's attention.
> 
> 2. She still can't talk. You can't have a champion with no personality, nothing to draw people in, no microphone skills, and no manager to cover it up. It's dry and unappealing.*


Well, I've divulged some of my ideas already, what would *you* have her do? This should be interesting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, I've divulged some of my ideas already, what would *you* have her do? This should be interesting.


*I liked your idea about attacking Kane a few weeks ago. It's got to be something on that scale. At this point, NOTHING else will work, and you know it. Let me know what your current plans are.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *I liked your idea about attacking Kane a few weeks ago. It's got to be something on that scale. At this point, NOTHING else will work, and you know it. Let me know what your current plans are.*


Well there's always the thought of having her just go nuts. They always pointed out when AJ was the champ how in love she was with her title - take it up to eleven. Let Alicia Fox steal her title backstage and then come out later in the show to have a match with I don't care who and she wins and then she'll do her crazy shtick and Paige comes out from under the ring and attacks her. In my pie in the sky ultimate fantasy booking she mauls her with Mick Foley's barbed wire bat and cradle DDTs her through the announce table, Fox blades and Paige puts Fox's blood on her face like war paint. And then she does her scream and it makes sense! Obviously, a more PG and realistic version would work too but wouldn't make me mark as hard.

I think Paige would thrive best as a lady Cactus Jack or some other character who lacks sanity, it's fitting to her look. By the way, I give her mic skills more credit than you do, I think she's hamstrung by the persona she's playing, but nevertheless even though Foley could work the stick very well, he did such crazy shit that he could've probably gotten over without saying a word.

Either that or just do what WWE would never do - give the Divas time to put on a great match. No matter what you do in 4 minutes, you can't have a great or even a good match in that amount of time. Paige, Natalya and Foxy have been tearing it up at house shows when they've had Time! To! Work! That's the key.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well there's always the thought of having her just go nuts. They always pointed out when AJ was the champ how in love she was with her title - take it up to eleven. Let Alicia Fox steal her title backstage and then come out later in the show to have a match with I don't care who and she wins and then she'll do her crazy shtick and Paige comes out from under the ring and attacks her. In my pie in the sky ultimate fantasy booking she mauls her with Mick Foley's barbed wire bat and cradle DDTs her through the announce table, Fox blades and Paige puts Fox's blood on her face like war paint. And then she does her scream and it makes sense! Obviously, a more PG and realistic version would work too but wouldn't make me mark as hard.
> 
> I think Paige would thrive best as a lady Cactus Jack or some other character who lacks sanity, it's fitting to her look. By the way, I give her mic skills more credit than you do, I think she's hamstrung by the persona she's playing, but nevertheless even though Foley could work the stick very well, he did such crazy shit that he could've probably gotten over without saying a word.
> 
> Either that or just do what WWE would never do - give the Divas time to put on a great match. No matter what you do in 4 minutes, you can't have a great or even a good match in that amount of time. Paige, Natalya and Foxy have been tearing it up at house shows when they've had Time! To! Work! That's the key.


*Well, besides the blading and disturbing blood references, a Hardcore Diva gimmick sounds good.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, besides the blading and disturbing blood references, a Hardcore Diva gimmick sounds good.*


So much for a balls deep "HOLY SHIT!" moment.

By the way, have you realized that Paige is on her Rusev shit? Every Diva she's defeated on the main roster was a minority (do Lithuanians count? Whatever). AJ, Cameron, Alicia Fox, Tamina.


----------



## Nicole Queen

As always amazing technical match fpalm

:lol People complaining about Bryan's kicks looking weak as fuck, but Paige's elbows in the corner are supposed to be super hurtful :lmao

Am I the only one who gets pissed whenever someone slaps Paige and she stays down on the mat, holding her face as if she got punched instead of clotheslining the fuck out of somebody if she's such badass? fpalm fpalm

And fucking gods, whenever her opponent so visibly reaches back with their arms so she could lock the Scorpion Crosslock fpalm fpalm fpalm

Very impressive, sure Maggle :lol


----------



## Flair Shot

WWE has so given up on her. Won't be long before she loses that title, no effort by creative whatsoever. 

Let's be real she only has defeated, the former jobbers of the division(Alcia, Aksana, Tamina and Cameron) The only time she faced someone outside of this was Brie Bella, and that matched ended in a no-contest.


----------



## Boliever

Paige just has to go to NXT with her basass persona so she can have matches with women who know how to sell and perform offence in the ring. The fact Paige hits other girls with decent looking offence who don't know how to sell it whilst she sells all of their shitty looking offence makes her and her matches look like shit, her lack of personality on the main shows also doesn't help.


----------



## .MCH

Boliever said:


> Paige just has to go to NXT with her basass persona so she can have matches with women who know how to sell and perform offence in the ring. The fact Paige hits other girls with decent looking offence who don't know how to sell it whilst she sells all of their shitty looking offence makes her and her matches look like shit, her lack of personality on the main shows also doesn't help.


Terrible excuse. Most of her matches have been with Alicia Fox and Alicia definitely knows how the sell a move. She's hands down the best seller of the divas. Paige's offense is normally terrible looking anyways. She has one of the worst drop kicks I've ever seen and the elbows she throws in the corner don't even touch her opponents.

Paige's problem is the same thing I've repeated a million times. She's a face who constantly wrestles in matches with predictable outcomes and is holding the belt. Right now Alicia Fox should be holding the belt and Paige should be chasing her and making fans want to see her take the belt back from Alicia's "annoying" character.

But after so many losses to Paige (and now to Emma, Nikki, etc), is it even believable to put the belt on Alicia? You could have her win it in heel fashion, I guess. You sure as hell don't put it on Cameron. And is AJ really going to do much for Paige when she returns? AJ is well liked and normally just gets face reactions. What does Paige get off of working with someone more popular than her?


----------



## islesfan13

.MCH said:


> Terrible excuse. Most of her matches have been with Alicia Fox and Alicia definitely knows how the sell a move. She's hands down the best seller of the divas. Paige's offense is normally terrible looking anyways. She has one of the worst drop kicks I've ever seen and the elbows she throws in the corner don't even touch her opponents.
> 
> Paige's problem is the same thing I've repeated a million times. She's a face who constantly wrestles in matches with predictable outcomes and is holding the belt. Right now Alicia Fox should be holding the belt and Paige should be chasing her and making fans want to see her take the belt back from Alicia's "annoying" character.
> 
> But after so many losses to Paige (and now to Emma, Nikki, etc), is it even believable to put the belt on Alicia? You could have her win it in heel fashion, I guess. You sure as hell don't put it on Cameron. And is AJ really going to do much for Paige when she returns? AJ is well liked and normally just gets face reactions. What does Paige get off of working with someone more popular than her?


Everyone keeps mentioning AJ but do we even know shes coming back at this point? And if she does would it be longer than a year or so? Right now Paige is the only star diva the WWE has so they better start booking her better or the division will be gone very soon.


----------



## Nicole Queen

islesfan13 said:


> Everyone keeps mentioning AJ but do we even know shes coming back at this point? And if she does would it be longer than a year or so? Right now Paige is the only star diva the WWE has so they better start booking her better or the division will be gone very soon.


I'm sorry but Paige being champion doesn't make her a star Diva. She's not established in any way.


----------



## islesfan13

Nicole Queen said:


> I'm sorry but Paige being champion doesn't make her a star Diva. She's not established in any way.


Shes been in the wwe for a month in a half and shes still the most over diva right now. WHo would you say is more over at this point?


----------



## Nicole Queen

islesfan13 said:


> Shes been in the wwe for a month in a half and shes still the most over diva right now. WHo would you say is more over at this point?


Considering it's the Divas we're talking about, her having good reactions is definitely noticeable. But as you said she's been there for two months and she hasn't be build up or shown all she can do. 

For me (and it's just my opinion, don't know if it's a fact) people who are not familiar with her are cheering her because she's differently looking and she has cool submission (hell, Natalya doesn't have that cool submission but it's so iconic she still gets pops with it).

Roman Reigns gets some great reactions but would you say he's a star wrestler? No. AJ got good reactions and continued to get them because she was with a gimmick, they gave her time to show herself. If they don't do the same with Paige any time soon, I think she will lose the support she gets now. The Divas division has never been priority for the company and the audience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Shes been in the wwe for a month in a half and shes still the most over diva right now. WHo would you say is more over at this point?



*I'm sorry, are we watching the same show? She got booed out of the building last night.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm sorry, are we watching the same show? She got booed out of the building last night.*


Apparently nobody wathes the same show as you because I didn't see her getting booed out of the building. Whether you like it or not she has a pretty decent fanbase and its quite impressive considering shes been here for a whole two months without any storylines. By the end of the year she will be very over and you will have to find something else to complain about. I honestly don't get how a guy who supports Reigns can criticize Paige. They both aren't good talkers but Reigns at least gets a chance to try to be.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Turn heel and make her a vicious bitch.

You'll probably need a sympathetic baby face diva for that though and there's none.

Also the heel side is kinda crowded ATM but all Total Divas will be baby face anyway.

When/if Brie comes back have Paige go heel and beat up her ass maybe.


----------



## Aficionado

As far as what I've learned of her since her debut, I know next to nothing about her. No mic time, no real back story, no interviews, no storyline to get me to cheer for her, etcetera, etcetera.

As a smart fan, I know she's good and could start rolling once she's given anything more as far as creative is concerned. The same can also be said for Emma. She needs a chance to express her quirky charm and just maybe it will give people a reason to care.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Apparently nobody wathes the same show as you because I didn't see her getting booed out of the building. Whether you like it or not she has a pretty decent fanbase and its quite impressive considering shes been here for a whole two months without any storylines. By the end of the year she will be very over and you will have to find something else to complain about. I honestly don't get how a guy who supports Reigns can criticize Paige. They both aren't good talkers but Reigns at least gets a chance to try to be.







*Crickets after kneestrikes and screaming, booed after doing the elbows and screaming again. The crowd doesn't care, she's not interesting, and she can't sell water in the desert. Her reaction for literally EVERYTHING is to sit there with a cringe-worthy crying face and put her hand over her mouth. She's not getting over, everyone in this thread can see that, and AJ is going to get the biggest pop of the year when she comes back.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Crickets after kneestrikes and screaming, booed after doing the elbows and screaming again. The crowd doesn't care, she's not interesting, and she can't sell water in the desert. Her reaction for literally EVERYTHING is to sit there with a cringe-worthy crying face and put her hand over her mouth. She's not getting over, everyone in this thread can see that, and AJ is going to get the biggest pop of the year when she comes back.*


You keep mentioning AJ I get that you like her but she was given opportunities and story lines to actually shine and show her personality. Right now Paige is being booked to be someone shes not; someone she doesn't believe. That never works with any wrestler. Until creative lets her be herself its going to look fake. As for AJ I said many times I don't think she comes back and if she does it wont be for long so creative better start thinking about all of the other divas they have or the division will die.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> You keep mentioning AJ I get that you like her but she was given opportunities and story lines to actually shine and show her personality. Right now Paige is being booked to be someone shes not; someone she doesn't believe. That never works with any wrestler. Until creative lets her be herself its going to look fake. As for AJ I said many times I don't think she comes back and if she does it wont be for long so creative better start thinking about all of the other divas they have or the division will die.


*Yeah, so does Reigns, but he tries to make it work. In reality he's a giant goofball, but on television he's portrayed as a badass. Paige just gets more and more awkward with every interview.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, so does Reigns, but he tries to make it work. In reality he's a giant goofball, but on television he's portrayed as a badass. Paige just gets more and more awkward with every interview.*


Its not working though, his promos are average to bad at times. Ambrose and Rollins carried him the past year it will be interesting to see how he does on his own now. WWE will push him hard though.


----------



## HHHGame78

Non-NXT crowds don't care about Divas matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Its not working though, his promos are average to bad at times. Ambrose and Rollins carried him the past year it will be interesting to see how he does on his own now. WWE will push him hard though.


*Yep, they sure did, but he's improving, Paige isn't.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yep, they sure did, but he's improving, Paige isn't.*


Reigns 1 in a half years to Paiges 1 in a half months. Not very fair of a comparison.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Reigns 1 in a half years to Paiges 1 in a half months. Not very fair of a comparison.


*Oh, but it is fair. Like you said, he was carried by Rollins and Ambrose. Paige has not been with the company for 2 months, she was the NXT champion for 1 year and she's been in the business for 8 years. You can't brag about it when she does something right, then ignore it when she does something wrong. *


----------



## Flair Shot

islesfan13 said:


> Shes been in the wwe for a month in a half and shes still the most over diva right now. WHo would you say is more over at this point?


Laugh at this all you want, but from reports Nikki Bella was really over with the crowd during her match taped for Superstars last night.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RKO361 said:


> Laugh at this all you want, but from reports Nikki Bella was really over with the crowd during her match taped for Superstars last night.


*I saw it live and can confirm this. It was against Alicia Fox. They popped for her Rack Attack.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

In other news, I'm still pissed that they'd probably never let her do the fisherman's brainbuster she used in the indies. Just trying to dissipate the negativity.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> In other news, I'm still pissed that they'd probably never let her do the fisherman's brainbuster she used in the indies. Just trying to dissipate the negativity.


You from LI too? Islander fan?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BrownianMotion

Stale as fuck


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Crickets after kneestrikes and screaming, booed after doing the elbows and screaming again. The crowd doesn't care, she's not interesting, and she can't sell water in the desert. Her reaction for literally EVERYTHING is to sit there with a cringe-worthy crying face and put her hand over her mouth. She's not getting over, everyone in this thread can see that, and AJ is going to get the biggest pop of the year when she comes back.*


Your posts keep implying that it's Paige's fault. I think the general consensus in this forum is the WWE has booked her like shit and it's a miracle she's been able to increase her fanbase with what she's been given and even get crowd reactions some times (obviously not last night though). 

Like I mentioned on the weekend I saw her, Natalya, and Alicia Fox tear the house down on Saturday at a house show. They held nothing back in a 10+ minute match and it was better than any match she's had on the main roster. People in the audience even remarked how that match was better than anything on tv and questioning why they never see something like it on RAW or PPV.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Your posts keep implying that it's Paige's fault. I think the general consensus in this forum is the WWE has booked her like shit and it's a miracle she's been able to increase her fanbase with what she's been given and even get crowd reactions some times (obviously not last night though).
> 
> Like I mentioned on the weekend I saw her, Natalya, and Alicia Fox tear the house down on Saturday at a house show. They held nothing back in a 10+ minute match and it was better than any match she's had on the main roster. People in the audience even remarked how that match was better than anything on tv and questioning why they never see something like it on RAW or PPV.


At this stage it's hit or miss in terms of crowd reactions. Last week she actually had the best reaction since her debut.



islesfan13 said:


> You from LI too? Islander fan?


 I am from LI, but I'm not a hockey guy.



The Reigns Train said:


>


Just watched this video like an hour ago and I was like "Holy shoot, I was having a conversation on WrestlingForum with Don Tony! I feel special." :bow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Your posts keep implying that it's Paige's fault. I think the general consensus in this forum is the WWE has booked her like shit and it's a miracle she's been able to increase her fanbase with what she's been given and even get crowd reactions some times (obviously not last night though).
> 
> Like I mentioned on the weekend I saw her, Natalya, and Alicia Fox tear the house down on Saturday at a house show. They held nothing back in a 10+ minute match and it was better than any match she's had on the main roster. People in the audience even remarked how that match was better than anything on tv and questioning why they never see something like it on RAW or PPV.


*That changes nothing about her lack of selling ability. I've stated in this thread it's 60% booking, 40% Paige. There comes a time where you have to take what you're given and roll with it, and we're way past that point. Just look at Sandow. If he can make those shit gimmicks work every week, then Paige needs to find some way to connect with the crowd. 

The Rock wasn't given $500 shirts and epic promos. Austin wasn't given 3:16 and a fuck rules attitude. Daniel Bryan wasn't given a YES! chant. They all found something that worked for them and ran with it. Paige has to do the same.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *That changes nothing about her lack of selling ability. I've stated in this thread it's 60% booking, 40% Paige. There comes a time where you have to take what you're given and roll with it, and we're way past that point. Just look at Sandow. If he can make those shit gimmicks work every week, then Paige needs to find some way to connect with the crowd.
> 
> The Rock wasn't given $500 shirts and epic promos. Austin wasn't given 3:16 and a fuck rules attitude. Daniel Bryan wasn't given a YES! chant. They all found something that worked for them and ran with it. Paige has to do the same.*


Paige has her Think Again thing from NXT they should start using it in the WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Paige has her Think Again thing from NXT they should start using it in the WWE.







*This impresses me, and this guy should work for WWE. His 1 minute and 30 second montage has made Paige look better than 2 months of television. That should be her theme song too.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *That changes nothing about her lack of selling ability. I've stated in this thread it's 60% booking, 40% Paige. There comes a time where you have to take what you're given and roll with it, and we're way past that point. Just look at Sandow. If he can make those shit gimmicks work every week, then Paige needs to find some way to connect with the crowd.
> 
> The Rock wasn't given $500 shirts and epic promos. Austin wasn't given 3:16 and a fuck rules attitude. Daniel Bryan wasn't given a YES! chant. They all found something that worked for them and ran with it. Paige has to do the same.*


Here's the thing. Rock and Austin probably weren't given those things and Bryan I know for a fact the YES was his own idea. But Damien Sandow was given the chest of one-week gimmicks - thing is that they were comically bad and they were *something.* Any gimmick is almost always better than no gimmick, especially when they're restricted in the ring to the point where their in-ring work can't speak for itself. And no matter how good or bad Paige is, there is little doubt that she's not performing at the peak of her abilities.



islesfan13 said:


> Paige has her Think Again thing from NXT they should start using it in the WWE.


Trouble is what does that even mean? What sort of persona is created by those words?


----------



## A-C-P

Here is the problem with the WWE letting a "face" Diva use the "Think Again" persona thing on the WWE shows. If people cheer for the "Anti-Diva" then its like the WWE admitting that they have been wrong about the divas for the past 10 years.

Hell just look when AJ was running down the "total divas", she was supposedly the "heel" even though she got cheered.

:vince3 is never wrong, DAMMIT!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Here's the thing. Rock and Austin probably weren't given those things and Bryan I know for a fact the YES was his own idea. But Damien Sandow was given the chest of one-week gimmicks - thing is that they were comically bad and they were *something.* Any gimmick is almost always better than no gimmick, especially when they're restricted in the ring to the point where their in-ring work can't speak for itself.


*But her gimmick is happy go lucky rookie than prances to the ring and kisses babies!

I joke, but I'm sure you don't want something as awful as Sandow's existence to happen to her.*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Trouble is what does that even mean? What sort of persona is created by those words?


*She could be the female equivalent of Bad News Barrett and end promos with THINK AGAIN! It's a catchphrase that encourages crowd interaction.*


----------



## fanofwwepaige

paige has no competition. They aren't using emma well. Paige & Emma could have great feuds. Their NXT ArRival match was one of the best divas matches i have ever seen, even better than any Lita or Trish matches. 

Or they could get Lita or Trish to come back for a once in a lifetime match at wrestlemania against Paige. 

AJ vs Paige will be good but who knows when AJ will return.


----------



## Nicole Queen

fanofwwepaige said:


> paige has no competition. They aren't using emma well. Paige & Emma could have great feuds. Their NXT ArRival match was one of the best divas matches i have ever seen, even better than any Lita or Trish matches.
> 
> Or they could get Lita or Trish to come back for a once in a lifetime match at wrestlemania against Paige.
> 
> AJ vs Paige will be good but who knows when AJ will return.


Sure, give her Trish or Lita at WM31 and that will do wonders for her career. fpalm

It's not so much who they put her against, but how they build both her and her opponent. Example: they didn't build anything with Tamina so their PPV match had no meaning, they build Alicia, gave her a gimmick and their matches actually had storyline unlike the usual Divas bouts. It also didn't hurt that Alicia can wrestle but that's another thing.

Emma, Summer, AJ, even the Bellas... If they put some effort into the Division, even the worst Divas can be somewhat interesting and show some personality in those "feuds".


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Not gonna lie, feeling really bummed out about this whole Paige thing.

Before the fans jump on me, no I don't hate Paige....but after watching her on Raw, and get almost reaction along with Cameron...I feel things might not end well for Paige.

Now I might be jumping the gun here, it's just been over 2 months and we don't have an established character for her. Being the champion without a distinguishable character is raising a red flag for me. If her only character development is coming from her screams then they need to do something fast.

*sighs* I hope things go smoothly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

fanofwwepaige said:


> Or they could get Lita or Trish to come back for a once in a lifetime match at wrestlemania against Paige.














Nicole Queen said:


> Sure, give her Trish or Lita at WM31 and that will do wonders for her career. fpalm
> 
> It's not so much who they put her against, but how they build both her and her opponent. Example: they didn't build anything with Tamina so their PPV match had no meaning, they build Alicia, gave her a gimmick and their matches actually had storyline unlike the usual Divas bouts. It also didn't hurt that Alicia can wrestle but that's another thing.
> 
> Emma, Summer, AJ, even the Bellas... If they put some effort into the Division, even the worst Divas can be somewhat interesting and show some personality in those "feuds".


*Put the belt on Nikki Bella. She got more of a reaction during Superstars with half the crowd there.

*She's on Total Divas-great promotion for the show
*She's experienced
*She knows how to talk
*She has an established character
*She has a connection with the fans*


----------



## Londrick




----------



## .MCH

So I'm guessing it's her vs. Naomi at MITB (that or a triple threat with Cameron or a Fatal Four Way with Alicia).

Naomi is going to end up getting a bigger reaction than her.


----------



## Necramonium

Londrick said:


>


*grabs popcorn and waits for all hell to break loose*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I think Paige should get scratched from Mitb completely and go Summer Rae/Layla... They haven't built a legit contender for the title and if Raw was any indication shoving a Paige/Cameron feud down our throats will have backlash on Paige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.MCH said:


> So I'm guessing it's her vs. Naomi at MITB (that or a triple threat with Cameron or a Fatal Four Way with Alicia).
> 
> Naomi is going to end up getting a bigger reaction than her.


*
It's going to be really annoying if Naomi is just being built up to lose to her, then disappears for another 3 months.

Don Tony made a good point last week: Paige should be CHASING the title. WWE blew their load with her, there's nothing to look forward to, and on top of that, she has no character. It's a recipe for disaster that's coming out of the oven.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> It's going to be really annoying if Naomi is just being built up to lose to her, then disappears for another 3 months.
> 
> Don Tony made a good point last week: Paige should be CHASING the title. WWE blew their load with her, there's nothing to look forward to, and on top of that, she has no character. It's a recipe for disaster that's coming out of the oven.*


Well, to be fair, that's pretty much what happened with AJ. Most people just liked her more than any of her challengers so they didn't really mind.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, to be fair, that's pretty much what happened with AJ. Most people just liked her more than any of her challengers so they didn't really mind.


*It's more noticeable in reverse :/.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Aj did bury the entire divas roster but to be fair they weren't trying back then, now everyone has been stepping their game up so to see them all get reburied and this time by the new girl would be disheartening


----------



## Punkholic

*Paige's Mother Responds To Reports Of Vince Not Being Sold On Paige*



> - It was reported last week that Vince McMahon and his right-hand man, WWE Executive Vice President of Television Production Kevin Dunn, aren't completely sold on WWE newcomers Paige and Adam Rose. The WWE chief doesn't easily embrace new talents, which could explain why Paige has had minimal character development despite holding the Divas Championship. Paige's mother Julia Hamer, who wrestles in the United Kingdom as Saraya Knight, responded to the online report via Facebook.
> 
> "So the dirt sheets says Vince doesn't like Paige hahahahahahahahahahaha ok lets believe that because it must be true as its on the internet, oh does that mean that the link that states WWE is closing down is true also!!!!!!" she wrote on her personal account before deleting the message.
> 
> Hamer also responded via Twitter to the report, saying "this is not true." She deleted that message as well.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hamer is also upset about receiving private messages on Facebook from strangers concerning her daughter, in addition to other things: "I am seriously thinking of deleting this facebook and starting again, I have had enough abuse to last a lifetime! Please note I don't do sexual favours, I will not give you my blessing to stalk and marry my daughter, I cannot get you dates with my sons, I cannot give you addresses and numbers and I will not tolerate you and your rudeness, believe me if you were stood in front of me it would be handled very differently then a polite message on facebook!!"


*Source:* http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...r-daughter-vince-mcmahon/#IczMHOf4adVodrQZ.99

This just makes me realize how creep some WWE fans are. That's just going way over the line.


----------



## SkandorAkbar

no sexual favors? :hmm:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I didn't see the whole match because I don't have the network, but I like the post-match aggression.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I didn't see the whole match because I don't have the network, but I like the post-match aggression.


*Paige seriously needs to work on hitting the ropes. This is a first step in the right direction though.*


----------



## RatedR10

The Reigns Train said:


> *Paige seriously needs to work on hitting the ropes. This is a first step in the right direction though.*


She runs the ropes just fine. It was just that one particular spot lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RatedR10 said:


> She runs the ropes just fine. It was just that one particular spot lol.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I_YCbjQLgY#t=45s :HHH2


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I_YCbjQLgY#t=45s :HHH2


Who's the best rope runner in the Divas division? I need a visual comparison.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Competitive match tonight for the 5 minutes it was given. Why couldn't something like this happen on RAW where most fans watch? Looks like these two could have a great match if given more time. 

And it looked kinda stupid for Paige to be celebrating in the ring after the match since she lost.


----------



## islesfan13

Just saw the match on Main Event. Very entertaining and great athleticism shown from both girls. Finally the wwe gives Paige a decent opponent. Unfortunately it was on a show that nobody watches.


----------



## RatedR10

The Reigns Train said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I_YCbjQLgY#t=45s :HHH2


Another awkward spot. Find one where she actually runs into them or is Irish whipped into them and not going into them off an awkward spot off the mat or a push.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Who's the best rope runner in the Divas division? I need a visual comparison.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTKyZcH-jwA#t=6m39s

:banderas



RatedR10 said:


> Another awkward spot. Find one where she actually runs into them or is Irish whipped into them and not going into them off an awkward spot off the mat or a push.


*AJ seemed to sell a push into the ropes just fine, and I thought Paige wrestled circles around her :draper2*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ seemed to sell a push into the ropes just fine, and I thought Paige wrestled circles around her :draper2*


I blame the doc martens.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTKyZcH-jwA#t=6m39s
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> *AJ seemed to sell a push into the ropes just fine, and I thought Paige wrestled circles around her :draper2*


AJ marks:lmao


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Competitive match tonight for the 5 minutes it was given. Why couldn't something like this happen on RAW where most fans watch? Looks like these two could have a great match if given more time.
> 
> And it looked kinda stupid for Paige to be celebrating in the ring after the match since she lost.


agreed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> AJ marks:lmao


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Londrick said:


>


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


>


Meh shes alright but I find Paige more attractive. I still would take AJ over most of the other divas including Lana and especially Layla


----------



## islesfan13

Londrick said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Meh shes alright but I find Paige more attractive. I still would take AJ over most of the other divas including Lana and especially Layla


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


>


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


----------



## CrystalFissure

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm sorry, are we watching the same show? She got booed out of the building last night.*


That's one of the most hyperbolic statement I've heard in months. There were boos, but it wasn't bad. The match was okay, but felt a bit off.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


so hot:bow


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Look at that character development right there. The rest of the divas some basic bitches


----------



## Sekai no Kana

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm sorry, are we watching the same show? She got booed out of the building last night.*


See I agreed with you on one of your posts. Even green repped ya, but here you go again making up scenarios that never happened.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

http://instagram.com/p/pXfJSORphQ/

more of Paige and Emma backstage.


----------



## CrystalFissure

^ Yeah, that was cool. Emma's great. Can't wait till their programme. IF they get one. Which they should.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

CrystalFissure said:


> That's one of the most hyperbolic statement I've heard in months.


----------



## CrystalFissure

The Reigns Train said:


>


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Oh shit are we training to beat Goku? I'm game.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://instagram.com/p/pXfJSORphQ/
> 
> more of Paige and Emma backstage.


Damn Paige looks so hot in those booty shorts. :bow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://instagram.com/p/pXfJSORphQ/
> 
> more of Paige and Emma backstage.


*More of this. Great interaction, use for her catchphrase, shows character, and most importantly, LOOKS NATURAL! 10/10 (Y)*


----------



## MaoMao999

if they continue separating the funks, we will be getting either paige/naomi or a triple threat match @ mitb. paige retains and the funks will split post-match.

now i'm looking @ battleground, i hope it will be paige/naomi/summer vs alicia/cameron/layla. then, we can have that paige/emma feud @ summerslam. :banderas


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Full Match. Length - 5:12.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k55xAxlszRnLG589B2u?start=1148


----------



## Slider575

Happy to see Paige actually be aggressive in a match on Raw, they need to keep her that way to make her look more dominant, also Cameron is incapable of having a good match I swear, if they had Cameron vs Eva Marie that might be Trish/Jackie all over again


----------



## Deptford

Paige can be the dragon. 

Watch and see.


----------



## KingJohn

Leon Knuckles said:


> Damn Paige looks so hot in those booty shorts. :bow


Booty shorts are kind of pointless with no booty tbh.


----------



## daemonicwanderer

Slider575 said:


> Happy to see Paige actually be aggressive in a match on Raw, they need to keep her that way to make her look more dominant, also Cameron is incapable of having a good match I swear, if they had Cameron vs Eva Marie that might be Trish/Jackie all over again


Cameron isn't incapable of having a solid match. She has all the fundamentals down. She bumps well, has a fairly dynamic move-set and has a character. She isn't in the position to carry anyone (especially not Eva Marie), but she is decent enough for what WWE asks of her. Especially as a heel where her bitchy persona can cover technical deficiencies better.

I would like for Paige's move-set to have more flow and make more sense, particularly if she keeps the slow to develop submission that is the PTO.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

^I disagree. Paige vs Naomi on Main Event was leagues above Paige vs Cameron. It was probably one of the better opponents Paige has had on the main roster. I didn't even care about the result because Naomi put on a much more entertaining match. Even after the match Cameron somehow managed to butcher the beatdown on her by not reacting to Paige's slam to the back of her head. That's a planned spot and she barely even flinched. I don't like to be critical but if one of the two survives on the roster it's obvious which one it's going to be. She needs to step her game up because there is so much talent in the divas division filtering through.


----------



## daemonicwanderer

^ Did I say anything about her match with Paige being better? I just said that she isn't incapable of having a decent/solid match (I didn't say good or great). She isn't a fantastic bumper, but she bumps well enough to be safe and not interrupt match flow. Her move-set is fairly colorful with all the wheelbarrows, splits, and impaler DDTs (her finisher, Girl Bye). Her matches will probably not be classics, but she has the skill set to have decent outings if and when the time comes. Naomi is a much better athlete (hell Alicia is the only chick who rivals Naomi's athleticism) and better in-ring talent.


----------



## tommo010

http://instagram.com/p/pU9iMzxpvx/ :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *More of this. Great interaction, use for her catchphrase, shows character, and most importantly, LOOKS NATURAL! 10/10 (Y)*


Your talking about paige in a positive light.  Anyway just watched the naomi paige match I definitely think it's one of her better matches since debuting, It's just a shame that once again it's on main event a show that no one really watches. fpalm

I'm getting the feeling that wwe is just waiting for aj to return so she can win the title back via underhand heel tactics of something so that paige can chase the title back. ( Something that i think should have happened to begin with ) but it seems like they have no idea when aj plans on returning or maybe they do but it's a while away so they just don't know how to book paige at the moment.

They have to keep the title on her until aj returns for the storyline so they have to keep paige winning most of her matches (otherwise she looks weak ) She needs to look like a viable condender but they do risk it looking like super cena booking if it continues like this, It's like their stuck between a rock and a hard place. If they make her lose she looks weak and doesn't look worthy of going up against an established diva like aj so their stuck with making her win most of her matches which sometimes seems to bore the crowd a little. 

Although she has been getting a decent crowd reaction at some shows i did hear the little section of boos on raw, It seems like she's kinda hit and miss depending on what town their in.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Naomi :mark:

I love the girl, but that match with Paige seemed slow and sloppy to me, I expected they would put some faster back and forth wrestling. I enjoyed that they let Naomi try a submission but this is the second time someone has put Paige in a submission (the first being Alicia in surfboard where she let her go pointlessly) and she has somehow rolled out of it. fpalm

Overall it seemed like a good showing on paper, but it really lacked. Loved the Paige Turner reversal :dance #PushNaomi



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Although she has been getting a decent crowd reaction at some shows i did hear the little section of boos on raw, It seems like she's kinda hit and miss depending on what town their in.


Considering (and I'm not trying to hate on her, just stating the facts) that she has no build-up, no crowd interaction and promos, is it really surprising? She gets good reactions for now despite being unfamiliar to people, but in my opinion that's just because she has different look and cool submission. If they don't start building her soon she may lose even these reactions.


----------



## Necramonium

Great, Paige losing to Naomi, that means a future Total Diva will be champion and that show will be forced down our throat even more.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Necramonium said:


> Great, Paige losing to Naomi, that means a future Total Diva will be champion and that show will be forced down our throat even more.


Well, they kept the belts off TD for quite some time, I don't think it will happen anyway. Maybe to Summer Rae in the best case :hmm:

And besides, Paige has also lost to Alicia which I fail to see how it lead her to becoming a champion  Paige lost non-title match, no need to cry about that; every champion loses such matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> Naomi :mark:
> 
> I love the girl, but that match with Paige seemed slow and sloppy to me, I expected they would put some faster back and forth wrestling. I enjoyed that they let Naomi try a submission but this is the second time someone has put Paige in a submission (the first being Alicia in surfboard where she let her go pointlessly) and she has somehow rolled out of it. fpalm
> 
> Overall it seemed like a good showing on paper, but it really lacked. Loved the Paige Turner reversal :dance #PushNaomi


*Yeah, Naomi can certainly do better, but she's been out of action so long it's almost expected.

*


I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Your talking about paige in a positive light.  Anyway just watched the naomi paige match I definitely think it's one of her better matches since debuting, It's just a shame that once again it's on main event a show that no one really watches. fpalm
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that wwe is just waiting for aj to return so she can win the title back via underhand heel tactics of something so that paige can chase the title back. ( Something that i think should have happened to begin with ) but it seems like they have no idea when aj plans on returning or maybe they do but it's a while away so they just don't know how to book paige at the moment.
> 
> They have to keep the title on her until aj returns for the storyline so they have to keep paige winning most of her matches (otherwise she looks weak ) She needs to look like a viable condender but they do risk it looking like super cena booking if it continues like this, It's like their stuck between a rock and a hard place. If they make her lose she looks weak and doesn't look worthy of going up against an established diva like aj so their stuck with making her win most of her matches which sometimes seems to bore the crowd a little.
> 
> Although she has been getting a decent crowd reaction at some shows i did hear the little section of boos on raw, It seems like she's kinda hit and miss depending on what town their in.


*Well, I'm not completely unreasonable :draper2. All I want from Paige is something to draw me in. "Why should I like her?" I'm overly critical of her wrestling because it's all I see, and I keep being told she's miles ahead of the current roster.

As for the AJ situation, you're spot on. I also think that they're unsure of what to do. "Should we save Paige for AJ, or hotshot the belt to Naomi because she's not getting over?"

The crowds are beginning to grow tired of her because it's the same old shit. Arrive, scream, knee, finisher, leave. It's going from no reaction to outright boos. It's the same reason people hate Sheamus and Cena. Being a female doesn't make it ok, and they need to figure something out really fast before the boos become a trend.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, Naomi can certainly do better, but she's been out of action so long it's almost expected.
> 
> *
> 
> *Well, I'm not completely unreasonable :draper2.*


We all Know you are slowly becoming a Paige mark. Its just a matter of time:dance:dance


----------



## SkandorAkbar

anybody have a pic of paiges mum? :hmm:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

SkandorAkbar said:


> anybody have a pic of paiges mum? :hmm:


----------



## Dan Pratt

Nicole Queen said:


> Considering (and I'm not trying to hate on her, just stating the facts) that she has no build-up, no crowd interaction and promos, is it really surprising? She gets good reactions for now despite being unfamiliar to people, but in my opinion that's just because she has different look and cool submission. If they don't start building her soon she may lose even these reactions.


To be fair, Lita got over initially due almost entirely to having a unique look and cool finisher. It sure as hell wasn't her mic skills which were horrible for most of her career, and IMHO only got good near the end because the bar was set so low during the first 2/3 of her career.

Not saying that Paige is the next Lita, but a unique "non traditional Diva... but still hot" look seems to do a lot to go a Diva over. Look at Ashley Massaro, who won the Diva Search almost entirely because she was hot but not "traditional Diva hot.. bust still really hot."


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

PaigeBayLee said:


> ^I disagree. Paige vs Naomi on Main Event was leagues above Paige vs Cameron. It was probably one of the better opponents Paige has had on the main roster. I didn't even care about the result because Naomi put on a much more entertaining match. Even after the match Cameron somehow managed to butcher the beatdown on her by not reacting to Paige's slam to the back of her head. That's a planned spot and she barely even flinched. I don't like to be critical but if one of the two survives on the roster it's obvious which one it's going to be. She needs to step her game up because there is so much talent in the divas division filtering through.


I think this is why I love Naomi. She may not be the most polished, but she always provides energy & excitement that finds a way to get the crowd pumped up in her matches.

And dat ass. Definitely dat ass, too. :yum:


----------



## hbgoo1975

And the fans think Eva Marie and Cameron get huge pops?


----------



## Sekai no Kana

I did like the spike in personality/character development on Main Event. 

She needs to do that every week from now on...please...


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

> - It’s been reported how Vince McMahon has been down on some of the newer WWE characters, including WWE Divas Champion Paige. Coming out of this week’s RAW, it was said that Vince is growing wary of Paige and continues to be losing interest in someone he was high on at one point, at least. It’s said there was a similar situation with Emma.


Source: Dailywrestlingnews.com

Well, hope LOLDIRTSHEETS is true, which it usually is.

*BY THE WAY, I FIGURED OUT WHAT PAIGE'S GIMMICK IS! SHE REALLY LIKES FOOD!
*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Source: Dailywrestlingnews.com
> 
> Well, hope LOLDIRTSHEETS is true, which it usually is.
> 
> *BY THE WAY, I FIGURED OUT WHAT PAIGE'S GIMMICK IS! SHE REALLY LIKES FOOD!
> *


Haha I like how in the last pic she's like "This is all mine...go away"


On another note, I notice in those bikini pics, Paige shows more character in those than she does at WWE shows...


**inhales**


----------



## tommo010

So basically they claim Vince is losing interest in the 2 Diva's he's booking wrong? :fpalm


----------



## islesfan13

tommo010 said:


> So basically they claim Vince is losing interest in the 2 Diva's he's booking wrong? :fpalm


2 of the best divas in the wwe today too.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

tommo010 said:


> So basically they claim Vince is losing interest in the 2 Diva's he's booking wrong? :fpalm





islesfan13 said:


> 2 of the best divas in the wwe today too.


My thread in General WWE section pretty much confirms that Kevin Dunn is to blame. Fuck that bucky-beaver-toothed Bugs Bunny-looking motherfucker. :cornette


----------



## hbgoo1975

Is Eva Marie more over with the fans than Paige is? Or is Summer more over with the WWE Universe?


----------



## Blade Runner

paige's booking right now reminds me of cm punk when he won his first whc. he won it out of the blue, didn't have any meaningful storylines and his run was forgettable. the fans in the arenas didn't give a crap about his run because he wasn't booked strongly with no reasons to care about his character. same with paige. once she fails with this cleancut cookiecutter diva image, i hope that pisses her off and the WWE lets her go loose and be herself. THE ANTI DIVA. in the meantime, i'll keep enjoying the matches even if the crowds aren't fully into them.


----------



## x78

^ Pretty good comparison (Y)


----------



## hornyforsteph

very cute, but she could use a torrie wilson like tan


----------



## Dan Pratt

SVETV988_fan said:


> paige's booking right now reminds me of cm punk when he won his first whc. he won it out of the blue, didn't have any meaningful storylines and his run was forgettable. the fans in the arenas didn't give a crap about his run because he wasn't booked strongly with no reasons to care about his character. same with paige. once she fails with this cleancut cookiecutter diva image, i hope that pisses her off and the WWE lets her go loose and be herself. THE ANTI DIVA. in the meantime, i'll keep enjoying the matches even if the crowds aren't fully into them.


Except I don't think the "anti-Diva" was her real true self. I think she is being herself now, which is not the badass fans think she should be.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Dan Pratt said:


> Except I don't think the "anti-Diva" was her real true self. I think she is being herself now, which is not the badass fans think she should be.


Maybe personality-wise, but she in shoot interviews has talked about wanting to change the priorities of mainstream women's wrestling. Your wrestling skills matter more than your looks as a woman wrestler in the England independent scene, and rightfully so. WWE hasn't yet completely evolved beyond having its women there to look pretty and "wrestle" and Paige wants to have a hand in making that change.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Dan Pratt said:


> Except I don't think the "anti-Diva" was her real true self. I think she is being herself now, which is not the badass fans think she should be.


Hear from Paige herself regarding they anti diva thing, taken from an interview during Wrestlemania 29 fan axxess. When asked what she wanted to accomplish when she's on the main roster she says she wants to be the anti-diva with the divas championship. 

(@ 2:25)


----------



## islesfan13

hbgoo1975 said:


> Is Eva Marie more over with the fans than Paige is? Or is Summer more over with the WWE Universe?


Nope Eva is irrelevant.


----------



## hbgoo1975

If Paige one day retains the title through a dead crowd, Bray Wyatt might come out to interrupt and out of nowhere, he'd hit her with the Sister Abigail, and the fans would cheer him, then he keeps bashing John Cena on the mic and still gets cheered.


----------



## Coyotex

Dan Pratt said:


> Except I don't think the "anti-Diva" was her real true self. I think she is being herself now, which is not the badass fans think she should be.


from interviews and other stuff ive seen her in i don't think shes any sort of badass at all she just sorta has the look but really shes seems like your typical woman but just likes to wrestle..im sure if those die hard fanbosy who think Paige is a grind core goth chick found that out im sure tears would be shed :lmao

also she sort of dresses in that #swag #yolo way...you know what i mean


----------



## Paul Rudd

She's an Anti Diva who has the skimpiest attire of all the Divas. Makes Sense.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige teamed with Emma at last nights house show in Providence. 

Unfortunately it was a 6 person tag with Santino vs. Alicia Fox, Layla, & Fandango.

Still hoping a Paige/Emma team makes it to TV where Paige eventually turns heel on Emma.


----------



## .MCH

I expect Paige will drop the belt within the next month. 

I'd say Naomi could win it but WWE already has Alicia/Paige booked for the Japan shows next month. I wouldn't be surprised if we got a multi diva match at MITB for the title with Paige/Naomi/Alicia/Cameron and maybe even Summer/Layla.

Would be the best way to get the belt off of Paige.


----------



## Mordecai.

According to dirtsheets AJ is pregnant and may not even come back at all.

Cutting AJ out of the picture, I really hope Paige loses the title. She has done NOTHING with it ever since she debuted on the roster, and she is so boring to watch. No character, uses the same moves and has that horrible scream. Build the division around Fox or Naomi please.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

She needs to go buy a personality, or at least stop just going through the motions in the ring. Yeah WWE's booking of her dont help, but you look at someone like Maryse who no matter what she was given always pulled faces or hammed it up for the camera. Paige doesn't do anything while in the ring to make people care about her. And its a shame that like the Punk-Rock feud in the past WWE seem to have this AJ-Paige feud when AJ returns locked in, so despite Paige being dull and Alicia in career best form Paige just keeps on winning in front of indifferent crowds.



Real Man said:


> She's an Anti Diva who has the skimpiest attire of all the Divas. Makes Sense.


That's always made me chuckle, she's the anti diva that wears as little clothes possible and takes as many selfies of her self in a bikini as possible. Sounds like a Super Diva. Its a case of "oh she's pale, has black hair and a lip piercing, she's so alternative and not a normal Diva" Nothing wrong with that, but people thinking she's some full on goth chick out to break the Diva mold are fooling themselves.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Real Man said:


> She's an Anti Diva who has the skimpiest attire of all the Divas. Makes Sense.





EvaMaryse said:


> That's always made me chuckle, she's the anti diva that wears as little clothes possible and takes as many selfies of her self in a bikini as possible. Sounds like a Super Diva. Its a case of "oh she's pale, has black hair and a lip piercing, she's so alternative and not a normal Diva" Nothing wrong with that, but people thinking she's some full on goth chick out to break the Diva mold are fooling themselves.


Guys, guys... She's "Anti-Diva" because she wants to "cover girls in the middle of that ring" instead of being a "cover girl" :

That's always amused me, try to change how people view female wrestling but still show as much skin as you can. Not that her being covered-up will change some of those horny boys' want, but still... 

If I wanted to wrestle unlike WWE Divas I'd go out there in my jeans and T-Shirt and kick some ass :lol Sadly will never happen :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos

They need to let her wrestle rather than bill her akin to Cena with coming out with the win towards the end... Lita was not the huge Diva she was just because of her damn looks being alternative but because she was also a high flyer proving herself in the ring constantly.. God it will take a lot for them to save Paige's reign for me it just upsets me thank god she is very young so she can evolve over time.


----------



## .MCH

Arthurgos said:


> They need to let her wrestle rather than bill her akin to Cena with coming out with the win towards the end... Lita was not the huge Diva she was just because of her damn looks being alternative but because she was also a high flyer proving herself in the ring constantly.. God it will take a lot for them to save Paige's reign for me it just upsets me thank god she is very young so she can evolve over time.


There's really not much more Paige does in the ring that she's not doing right now.

If she just dominated all of her matches, the crowd would be even less behind her.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

.MCH said:


> There's really not much more Paige does in the ring that she's not doing right now.
> 
> If she just dominated all of her matches, the crowd would be even less behind her.


I have to respectfully disagree with that statement, Paige's moveset is at least twice the size of what we've seen from her since her WWE debut.

There's a happy medium to be found. Squash matches do nothing for anyone in this day and age. Paige need not be dominated only to rally back at the end - competitive matches with back and forth will be what is best.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

If AJ is legit pregnant then Paige can lose that title at any moment now. We all thought she was keeping the title among this stagnant division until AJ returned so we could have an awesome feud between the two this Summer. It made the poorly booked title reign a litter easier to swallow knowing what was to come. But if Vince really doesn't care about her then I can see a title change happening at MiTb in an impromptu multi diva clusterfuck. 

If they still want to do something with Paige and salvage her title reign then they should get going on a summer feud with Natalya or Emma. Realistically it should be Natalya since she should be rewarded for putting on that future classic with Charlotte in NXT, and since it was reported that Vince isn't high on Emma either. Natalya and Paige would kill at Summerslam if given 10 minutes.


----------



## islesfan13

Mordecai. said:


> According to dirtsheets AJ is pregnant and may not even come back at all.
> 
> Cutting AJ out of the picture, I really hope Paige loses the title. She has done NOTHING with it ever since she debuted on the roster, and she is so boring to watch. No character, uses the same moves and has that horrible scream.* Build the division around Fox or Naomi please.*


god no Please:lol:lol:lol:lol:lolfpalm


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> If AJ is legit pregnant then Paige can lose that title at any moment now. We all thought she was keeping the title among this stagnant division until AJ returned so we could have an awesome feud between the two this Summer. It made the poorly booked title reign a litter easier to swallow knowing what was to come. But if Vince really doesn't care about her then I can see a title change happening at MiTb in an impromptu multi diva clusterfuck.
> 
> If they still want to do something with Paige and salvage her title reign then they should get going on a summer feud with Natalya or Emma. Realistically it should be Natalya since she should be rewarded for putting on that future classic with Charlotte in NXT, and since it was reported that Vince isn't high on Emma either. Natalya and Paige would kill at Summerslam if given 10 minutes.


They should make Nattie go heel and have her win against Paige with Tyson Kidd as the special guest referee. Then they could have Paige chase the title for a few months and eventually win it back.


----------



## NJ88

The main problem here isn't even Paige in the ring. Yes, while I'd like her to not get dominated the majority of the match, she does sell very well (from what I can see) and she's supposed to be presented as the young underdog. It's possible that Paige could develop the more she wins. She's an underdog at first and very respectful of all challengers but as she beats them she gains in confidence. Who knows (although from the lack of effort into the booking of her so far, I wouldn't hold my breath)

The main problem is that she isn't being given any time to present much of a character to the audience. All she does is come to the ring, win matches and leave. Aside from RAW pre-show segments she doesn't get anything. She needs promo time, she needs a rival who's also been built enough for the fans to care about, she needs proper feuds. You cant expect gold to come from the shit they've booked, it's unrealistic. I think she's a heck of a talent, and with some actual effort could be very very good for the division. She's only 22, she's someone they could build it around if they gave a crap.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

NJ88 said:


> The main problem here isn't even Paige in the ring. Yes, while I'd like her to not get dominated the majority of the match, she does sell very well (from what I can see) and she's supposed to be presented as the young underdog. It's possible that Paige could develop the more she wins. She's an underdog at first and very respectful of all challengers but as she beats them she gains in confidence. Who knows (although from the lack of effort into the booking of her so far, I wouldn't hold my breath)
> 
> The main problem is that she isn't being given any time to present much of a character to the audience. All she does is come to the ring, win matches and leave. Aside from RAW pre-show segments she doesn't get anything. She needs promo time, she needs a rival who's also been built enough for the fans to care about, she needs proper feuds. You cant expect gold to come from the shit they've booked, it's unrealistic. I think she's a heck of a talent, and with some actual effort could be very very good for the division. She's only 22, she's someone they could build it around if they gave a crap.


At the same time the truly great performers are the ones who make gold out of the crap they are given. All we ever heard since WWE signed Paige is how she's the greatest female wrestler of all time and runs circles around everyone else. So far she's shown zero initiative to make herself stand out, she's been given the belt and barely any losses, all the other Divas would love that. Paige just needs to engage the fans more and show more character in the ring. I mean afterall theres no point in giving her promo time if she goes all anti-Diva in her promos then just wrestles like she is now in the ring. Have to tie the ringwork to the gimmick.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

EvaMaryse said:


> At the same time the truly great performers are the ones who make gold out of the crap they are given. All we ever heard since WWE signed Paige is how she's the greatest female wrestler of all time and runs circles around everyone else. So far she's shown zero initiative to make herself stand out, she's been given the belt and barely any losses, all the other Divas would love that. Paige just needs to engage the fans more and show more character in the ring. I mean afterall theres no point in giving her promo time if she goes all anti-Diva in her promos then just wrestles like she is now in the ring. Have to tie the ringwork to the gimmick.


Kind of hard when you're given 3 minute matches on tv that have no backstory, and a 3 month title reign without a single proper feud. 

What can she do to standout given those circumstances?


----------



## x78

EvaMaryse said:


> At the same time the truly great performers are the ones who make gold out of the crap they are given. All we ever heard since WWE signed Paige is how she's the greatest female wrestler of all time and runs circles around everyone else. So far she's shown zero initiative to make herself stand out, she's been given the belt and barely any losses, all the other Divas would love that. Paige just needs to engage the fans more and show more character in the ring. I mean afterall theres no point in giving her promo time if she goes all anti-Diva in her promos then just wrestles like she is now in the ring. Have to tie the ringwork to the gimmick.


Stone Cold Steve Austin wouldn't look good if he was booked to come out smiling and slapping hands with the fans, get beat down and made to look stupid for the entire match and then win with one move, smile again and leave. There's literally not one wrestler on the planet who could make that work. Paige was getting somewhat stale and did seem to lose some of her spark towards the end of her NXT run, she isn't completely blameless but in reality she's a 21 year old girl, she isn't in any sort of position to have any say in her booking and TBH at this stage she's probably just happy to be on the main roster, getting paid and living her dream. Why would she jeopardize any of that by speaking up or questioning the boss, especially with the way that many other talented Divas have been actively humiliated on TV in the past? 

The real problem is the bookers, who have given her a character that is the exact opposite of what she should have been and missed a golden opportunity to bring in someone who could have made a lot of money and potentially changed the landscape of female wrestling in WWE. But I guess the company with Vince McMahon still in charge isn't ready for that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Kind of hard when you're given 3 minute matches on tv that have no backstory, and a 3 month title reign without a single proper feud.
> 
> What can she do to standout given those circumstances?


Play to the crowd more, taunts, gestures, anything. You cant rely on WWE spoonfeeding her everything, if she's this phenomenal once in a billion years talent she's talked up to be she should be able to do something to connect with the fans. Just look at someone like Maryse who I'll say wasn't the strongest in ring wrestler ever, she was good enough, but it was all the little things she did that made her stand out. The faces, the hairflip, the hand, the way she oozed sex appeal and charisma, granted not everyone possess those last 2 things but Paige could at least have a go of it rather than just going through the motions. AJ Lee is another Diva that really played up her role so well, even just in standing at ringside she played the crazy chick so well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

x78 said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin wouldn't look good if he was booked to come out smiling and slapping hands with the fans, get beat down and made to look stupid for the entire match and then win with one move, smile again and leave. There's literally not one wrestler on the planet who could make that work. Paige was getting somewhat stale and did seem to lose some of her spark towards the end of her NXT run, she isn't completely blameless but in reality she's a 21 year old girl, she isn't in any sort of position to have any say in her booking and TBH at this stage she's probably just happy to be on the main roster, getting paid and living her dream. Why would she jeopardize any of that by speaking up or questioning the boss, especially with the way that many other talented Divas have been actively humiliated on TV in the past?
> 
> The real problem is the bookers, who have given her a character that is the exact opposite of what she should have been and missed a golden opportunity to bring in someone who could have made a lot of money and potentially changed the landscape of female wrestling in WWE. But I guess the company with Vince McMahon still in charge isn't ready for that.


Plenty of Divas have gotten over with pretty much the same thing. Kelly, Eve, Layla, etc. minus the winning all the time. 

Also Paige isn't going to change the landscape of Divas, she's an attractive woman who likes to show off her body, she also knows how to wrestle. Its the same thing with AJ, people drool over her showing her ass off at every opportunity more than they do her wrestling skills. they're not changing anything, they fit the Diva mold perfectly, they just happen to be better in ring wrestlers than normal.


----------



## vanboxmeer

So which of you decided to get the sniffin' and nightly hand exercises in?

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/showPage.action?sid=1100903&pageName=partners&pgmode1=a-Paige


----------



## Necramonium

Lol, and its even one of the highest auctions amongst them... :

This one is cool though: http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=225484

*The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family Framed & Signed piece of used ring canvas*


----------



## islesfan13

vanboxmeer said:


> So which of you decided to get the sniffin' and nightly hand exercises in?
> 
> http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/showPage.action?sid=1100903&pageName=partners&pgmode1=a-Paige


Crazy!! And people say she isn't over with the fans:lol


----------



## mannis

x78 said:


> Paige was getting somewhat stale and did seem to lose some of her spark towards the end of her NXT run


I recall her taking a backseat to the other girls, which makes sense seeing as NXT is ultimately only an hour long developmental show and she was considered among the most "ready". And wasn't she out for a couple of months around then? At least one set of tapings. Anyway, the spark was certainly there at Arrival. 

I think the girl does have some charisma and seeing her as Britani Knight in SHIMMER, she can work a character (shined in her match with Jessie McKay), but I agree with anyone saying she needs to show a more personality in-ring at the moment. A lot of hyperbole flying around this thread, though, I'm not sure it's all as dire as some are making it seem.


----------



## x78

EvaMaryse said:


> Plenty of Divas have gotten over with pretty much the same thing. Kelly, Eve, Layla, etc. minus the winning all the time.
> 
> Also Paige isn't going to change the landscape of Divas, she's an attractive woman who likes to show off her body, she also knows how to wrestle. Its the same thing with AJ, people drool over her showing her ass off at every opportunity more than they do her wrestling skills. they're not changing anything, they fit the Diva mold perfectly, they just happen to be better in ring wrestlers than normal.


Kelly got over because of the ECW stripping segments and the fact that she was insanely good looking. Lol at suggesting Eve or Layla were anything like over, at least as faces.

Paige was the most over performer in NXT at one point, her character, appearance, in-ring style and everything about her was the complete antithesis of the WWE Divas division and she really could have helped to change things, especially if she had been presented like she was on NXT and given time to have actual matches (not squashes) and programs with other talented girls like Emma and Summer Rae. You wouldn't even know that the likes of Emma and Summer could do shit if you'd only seen them on the main roster. I really didn't care at all about womens' wrestling until I saw how it was presented on NXT, and Paige could have led that transition to the main roster if she had been introduced in the right way because she was totally different to anyone else and could have represented a new direction.


----------



## vanboxmeer

islesfan13 said:


> Crazy!! And people say she isn't over with the fans:lol


Well, you should've seen years ago when they auctioned diva worn stuff on a norm. The pervs were going nuts. Like Mickie James worn panties.


----------



## Vyer

EvaMaryse said:


> *At the same time the truly great performers are the ones who make gold out of the crap they are given*. All we ever heard since WWE signed Paige is how she's the greatest female wrestler of all time and runs circles around everyone else. So far she's shown zero initiative to make herself stand out, she's been given the belt and barely any losses, all the other Divas would love that. Paige just needs to engage the fans more and show more character in the ring. I mean afterall theres no point in giving her promo time if she goes all anti-Diva in her promos then just wrestles like she is now in the ring. Have to tie the ringwork to the gimmick.


This is not always the case. People fit with the wrong gimmick can hinder a person's progress: Mean Mark Callous, Rocky Maivia, The Ring Master, and Husky Harris for examples were not very over until their gimmicks were changed.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Someone mentioned the whole "coming out, winning and leaving" angle that happens with Paige. This is not her fault. Apparently Dunn and Vince aren't fans of her and so from a directorial perspective, the focus is never on her. Dunn controls what's seen on TV a lot of the time, so instead he puts all the focus on others. This gives the girl basically no character at all.

Move up the NXT crew and get Dunn out. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Certified G

x78 said:


> You wouldn't even know that the likes of Emma and Summer could do shit if you'd only seen them on the main roster. I really didn't care at all about womens' wrestling until I saw how it was presented on NXT, and Paige could have led that transition to the main roster if she had been introduced in the right way because she was totally different to anyone else and could have represented a new direction.


Same here. I never really cared about women's wrestling. Then after watching NXT I became a big fan of Emma, and to a lesser extent Paige. They showed that women can have great matches too. Unfortunately it really hasn't translated well to the main roster. Paige is doing the exact opposite of what she was doing in NXT. Emma hasn't been seen in a main roster match in weeks, and Summer Rae is starting something with Layla which will probably be a couple 4 minute matches.

It's really a shame because NXT showed me that a lot of the girls are capable of having good lengthy matches but for some reason they're not allowed to do it on the main roster. I hope Triple H takes over soon, as I really believe he'll change the diva's (and tag) division for the better.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Corre said:


> Same here. I never really cared about women's wrestling. Then after watching NXT I became a big fan of Emma, and to a lesser extent Paige. They showed that women can have great matches too. Unfortunately it really hasn't translated well to the main roster. Paige is doing the exact opposite of what she was doing in NXT. Emma hasn't been seen in a main roster match in weeks, and Summer Rae is starting something with Layla which will probably be a couple 4 minute matches.
> 
> It's really a shame because NXT showed me that a lot of the girls are capable of having good lengthy matches but for some reason they're not allowed to do it on the main roster. I hope Triple H takes over soon, as I really believe he'll change the diva's (and tag) division for the better.


A-men to that! :bow


----------



## islesfan13

The Corre said:


> Same here. I never really cared about women's wrestling. Then after watching NXT I became a big fan of Emma, and to a lesser extent Paige. They showed that women can have great matches too. Unfortunately it really hasn't translated well to the main roster. Paige is doing the exact opposite of what she was doing in NXT. Emma hasn't been seen in a main roster match in weeks, and Summer Rae is starting something with Layla which will probably be a couple 4 minute matches.
> 
> It's really a shame because NXT showed me that a lot of the girls are capable of having good lengthy matches but for some reason they're not allowed to do it on the main roster. I hope Triple H takes over soon, as I really believe he'll change the diva's (and tag) division for the better.


Agreed


----------



## White Glove Test

Personally I think she is a bit overrated...










BUT THAT BOOTY AINT OVERRATED!!


----------



## Chris22

It's easy to see why alot of people now think Paige is overrated because everyone (and her marks) were bigging her up so much that i think no matter what her main roster run would have been like she would never have been able to live up to the hype. I honestly think she'll have a better time getting over when she's loses the title and then begins to chase it again. Everytime i think of Paige winning the title i just think of Gail Kim, it didn't work then and i knew it wouldn't have worked now.


----------



## tailhook

Chris22 said:


> It's easy to see why alot of people now think Paige is overrated because everyone (and her marks) were bigging her up so much that i think no matter what her main roster run would have been like she would never have been able to live up to the hype. I honestly think she'll have a better time getting over when she's loses the title and then begins to chase it again. Everytime i think of Paige winning the title i just think of Gail Kim, it didn't work then and i knew it wouldn't have worked now.


She's been a lot better than AJ this year. True story.

People forget just how bad the division was when AJ was champ. AJ just has a lot of marks willing to lie about her reign and are desperately trying to convince people that Paige's has been subpar in comparison. In comparison to AJ's reign, Paige has been knocking it out of the park. And yup, it could be better... but a lot of that is all on booking. If they were booked to have good matches, they'd have good matches. 

And right now Paige isn't really in a position to do anything but exactly what they want until she builds up time and trust. WWE is notorious for manhandling their talent for the first year or so and any level of complaining is treated as being a possible troublemaker and possible cause for burial. As long as she keeps doing what she has been doing(what they want whenever they want it), she'll be fine. 

I'm fairly confident that they'll bury Paige without cause over Stephanie's dead body. Being a NXT talent doing what is asked of her, I see both her and Triple H having her back 100%.


----------



## islesfan13

tailhook said:


> She's been a lot better than AJ this year. True story.
> 
> People forget just how bad the division was when AJ was champ. AJ just has a lot of marks willing to lie about her reign and are desperately trying to convince people that Paige's has been subpar in comparison. In comparison to AJ's reign, Paige has been knocking it out of the park. And yup, it could be better... but a lot of that is all on booking. If they were booked to have good matches, they'd have good matches.
> 
> And right now Paige isn't really in a position to do anything but exactly what they want until she builds up time and trust. WWE is notorious for manhandling their talent for the first year or so and any level of complaining is treated as being a possible troublemaker and possible cause for burial. As long as she keeps doing what she has been doing(what they want whenever they want it), she'll be fine.
> 
> I'm fairly confident that they'll bury Paige without cause over Stephanie's dead body. Being a NXT talent doing what is asked of her, I see both her and Triple H having her back 100%.


repped for 100% accuracy


----------



## saadzown

Paige is great. 

I am always singing her theme song in my head.


----------



## islesfan13

Wasn't Paige supposed to have a photoshoot for wwe magazine? Is that the July or August issue?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

http://instagram.com/p/pj7QYpiZb2/#

More Paige and Emma backstage shenanigans from Emma's instagram account.

Need stuff like this on tv.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://instagram.com/p/pj7QYpiZb2/#
> 
> More Paige and Emma backstage shenanigans from Emma's instagram account.
> 
> Need stuff like this on tv.


Love that. Shows more personality than a lot of the reign so far.

And seriously: Emma's fucking fantastic. It's an injustice we rarely see her. Her goofy Australian charm should be utilised in backstage segments and matches.


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://instagram.com/p/pj7QYpiZb2/#
> 
> More Paige and Emma backstage shenanigans from Emma's instagram account.
> 
> Need stuff like this on tv.


Oh god lol :lmao these 2 are hilarious together this might be wishful thinking but I'm hoping they are doing these Instagram vids to build a social media buzz to force a feud


----------



## tailhook

tommo010 said:


> Oh god lol :lmao these 2 are hilarious together this might be wishful thinking but I'm hoping they are doing these Instagram vids to build a social media buzz to force a feud


I know I laughed. Not really sure why they aren't having these two go at it tbh. Emma is like stuck in a black hole of creative.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is Paige's chance to talk. I don't want to hear any excuses. Cameron is destroying her on the mic.*


----------



## ctorresc04

The Reigns Train said:


> *This is Paige's chance to talk. I don't want to hear any excuses. Cameron is destroying her on the mic.*


What show are you watching? Cameron was horrible. She kept repeating the same thing, rambling on, after a while the commentators barely even acknowledged her.

Paige was very well spoken. Cameron had no good defense for anything Paige said. I'll give Cameron credit if this was the character she was supposed to portray, but she came off looking talentless.


----------



## mkells

If we assume, for the sake of argument, that Paige remains limited on the mic, how about this scenario? Eventually, she loses the divas title, probably at Summerslam, after which she disappears for a brief time and comes back with more of heel, or at least a tweener, style. To solve the microphone issue, she has William Regal as her manager. Regal could handle the promos and Paige could focus on the in-ring business, where no one can seriously argue that she is very good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ctorresc04 said:


> What show are you watching? Cameron was horrible. She kept repeating the same thing, rambling on, after a while the commentators barely even acknowledged her.
> 
> Paige was very well spoken. Cameron had no good defense for anything Paige said. I'll give Cameron credit if this was the character she was supposed to portray, but she came off looking talentless.


*Cameron's supposed to be, and clearly acknowledged herself as being portrayed as Namoi's cheerleader. This will likely lead to the Funkadactlyes splitting. Paige said nothing of note.

"Oh Naomi's good, she beat me, what a worthy competitor!" 

What is this supposed to establish? Why should we care about you? Paige's competition constantly outshines her because we are given nothing to like about her. She's a typical stale baby kissing good girl with Super booking. "HURR DURR SHE LOST ON MAIN EVENT." This doesn't excuse MONTHS of getting her ass beaten and winning with finishers.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

While I was happy they finally gave Paige a chance to talk, Cameron did most of the talking. (Yeah she was annoying but Paige could have capitalized on Cameron repeating herself, and also flubbing on her words.)

To make matters worse, Paige got no reaction while she was holding the title in the air...


I just...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Paige was great on commentary. Cameron can go fuck herself though.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Well hey, at least someone appreciated Paige's performance on commentary.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Naomi vs. Paige at Money in the Bank? Odd they didn't just announce it tonight if that ends up being the plan. Naomi is pretty impressive and if they are given a back and forth 8 minute match this could easily be the best match in Paige's title run so far. I'd prefer that over some multi-diva clusterfuck with Alicia Fox and Cameron included. 

I don't know what they are doing with this heel Cameron because she is such a nonthreat and a joke. Her calling Paige a 'rookie' made me howl and I was hoping Paige would have called her out on that. 

Anyways this was a good segment tonight and shows that it's not so hard to give Paige a live mic to help build her character. 

I hope Emma gets involved in this division after Money in the Bank.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well hey, at least someone appreciated Paige's performance on commentary.


*Someone tell Lawler she's too old for him :hayden3.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Someone tell Lawler she's too old for him :hayden3.*


"Dear Diary... I would give Paige the biggest push of her life."

By the way........ *FUCK* Kevin Dunn!

And I kind of like the hint of smugness in that I could kind of tell that Paige was playing up not taking Cameron seriously enough to retort to all her little quips. Different perspectives, you know?


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Cameron's supposed to be, and clearly acknowledged herself as being portrayed as Namoi's cheerleader. This will likely lead to the Funkadactlyes splitting. Paige said nothing of note.
> 
> "Oh Naomi's good, she beat me, what a worthy competitor!"
> 
> What is this supposed to establish? Why should we care about you? Paige's competition constantly outshines her because we are given nothing to like about her. She's a typical stale baby kissing good girl with Super booking. "HURR DURR SHE LOST ON MAIN EVENT." This doesn't excuse MONTHS of getting her ass beaten and winning with finishers.*


I would take this post seriously if you weren't a Reigns mark. That guy was awful on commentary just a few weeks ago and is booked like "Super Cena" except Cena is a better wrestler...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige vs. Naomi has officially been announced for Money in the Bank. 

This is going to be good. Concerned that Paige can lose the title though. It seems like it can happen any time considering the recent AJ rumors.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige vs. Naomi has officially been announced for Money in the Bank.
> 
> This is going to be good. Concerned that Paige can lose the title though. It seems like it can happen any time considering the recent AJ rumors.


I hope not but if her losing the title allows her to start a nice thing with Emma I am all for it. Make them a tag team and build their characters.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

She sucks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> "Dear Diary... I would give Paige the biggest push of her life."
> 
> By the way........ *FUCK* Kevin Dunn!
> 
> And I kind of like the hint of smugness in that I could kind of tell that Paige was playing up not taking Cameron seriously enough to retort to all her little quips. Different perspectives, you know?


*
Well, that would work if her character is already established. No one knows who she is, so it comes off as weak. If Rock ignored all of Jericho's (2001) jabs on commentary and simply responded with "Are you done?" It's understood that he's so far above that he's not even worth his time, but Paige comes off as the weak Rookie, and this plan backfired.

In other news:*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Well, that would work if her character is already established. No one knows who she is, so it comes off as weak. If Rock ignored all of Jericho's (2001) jabs on commentary and simply responded with "Are you done?" It's understood that he's so far above that he's not even worth his time, but Paige comes off as the weak Rookie, and this plan backfired.
> 
> In other news:*


Gotta love the King.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

I guess that was why only AJ was allowed near a mic. Cameron and Paige fit right in on commentary with the 3 stooges. Dreadful.

Anyway, Camron will cost Naomi the title solidifying her heel turn.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Well, that would work if her character is already established. No one knows who she is, so it comes off as weak. If Rock ignored all of Jericho's (2001) jabs on commentary and simply responded with "Are you done?" It's understood that he's so far above that he's not even worth his time, but Paige comes off as the weak Rookie, and this plan backfired.
> 
> In other news:*


Well, she is the champ. As soon as possible is as good a time as any. 

In other news: Paige *knows.*

https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/481268661647581184


----------



## tailhook

All Hope Is Gone said:


> I guess that was why only AJ was allowed near a mic. Cameron and Paige fit right in on commentary with the 3 stooges. Dreadful.
> 
> Anyway, Camron will cost Naomi the title solidifying her heel turn.


Agreed. Could be the start of a good rivalry between Naomi v Paige, though. And you get Naomi v Cameron as a bonus. As I've said before.. I'm liking this Divas DIVISION. Either way, Paige needs a rival and AJ is too busy putting out kids and being a housewife to care about wrestling as anything more than just a job she did when she was younger. It was looking Alicia might be the rival, but she's been sent down the one-note crazy gimmick jobber route. 

I also don't think its any coincidence at all, that all of a sudden Naomi is being brought in from the cold now that word is getting around the AJ is preggers. Plan B just activated. Wouldn't be surprised at all to see Naomi the champ by SummerSlam to deepen the feud with Cameron.


----------



## Chris22

Cameron is clearly costing Naomi the match and solidifying her heel turn and the Funka-Split!


----------



## rbhayek

Paige looked hot damn good tonight.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

But what if Naomi wins and then Cameron turns on her? Either during the celebration or on another show. 

The screwjob sounds most likely but this alternate idea is still possible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, she is the champ. As soon as possible is as good a time as any.
> 
> In other news: Paige *knows.*
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/481268661647581184


*
She's been legal for 10 months and Jerry can't wait to unzip. Isn't Paige about 7 years older than his usual victims?*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well hey, at least someone appreciated Paige's performance on commentary.


Jerry is literally over 3 times her age. oh my god lol


----------



## Dan Pratt

I am all for Cameron turning heel in theory. And the Diva's division sure needs another heel or two, given that AJ may be gone for a long time if not forever and Summer has turned face. 

But not sure how this storyline is going to help Cameron. In real life and in the storyline Cameron is not the better wrestler. They have flat out said it in so many words. So even if she turns heel, so what? The storyline has established that Naomi or Paige are more than capable of handling her with limited problems. When her gimick is that she is an inferior wrestler who is not a threat, it's hard to really sell us that any match coming from it will be something worth watching. 

I am willing to see how it plays out. But this seems like this won't establish Cameron's gimmick as anything but a heel jobber. Which basically means she is the same place she was before, just switching sides. Kind of a weird push.


----------



## rbhayek

I don't blame the Kings...I would sneak a look at dat ass too.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Was quite disheartening to see her pop almost completely diminish tonight. Looks like Dunn's work here is "dunn".


----------



## tommo010

http://instagram.com/p/po0bvJRpvJ/

:aryalol


----------



## chrisburr

Awesome Story on Paige!

Only 2 losses.

Divas Champion.

Pulled the biggest upset in Womens history by upsetting AJ Lee for the Belt!

I think it only has begun!

I would like to see her wear all black and hide in the raftors kinda like the sting gimmick in a way!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dan Pratt said:


> I am all for Cameron turning heel in theory. And the Diva's division sure needs another heel or two, given that AJ may be gone for a long time if not forever and Summer has turned face.
> 
> But not sure how this storyline is going to help Cameron. In real life and in the storyline Cameron is not the better wrestler. They have flat out said it in so many words. So even if she turns heel, so what? The storyline has established that Naomi or Paige are more than capable of handling her with limited problems. When her gimick is that she is an inferior wrestler who is not a threat, it's hard to really sell us that any match coming from it will be something worth watching.
> 
> I am willing to see how it plays out. But this seems like this won't establish Cameron's gimmick as anything but a heel jobber. Which basically means she is the same place she was before, just switching sides. Kind of a weird push.


*
Correct. The entire roster is filled with heel jobbers. There's no viable threat because they've destroyed any credibility Emma had by sticking her with Santino. The only reasonable option for a champion right now is Nikki Bella. She gets pops, she's good publicity for Total Divas, and she's good in the ring.

I cannot wait for a Sasha Banks call up. I'll be ok with Charlotte too.*


----------



## PUNKY

tommo010 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/po0bvJRpvJ/
> 
> :aryalol


:lmao:lmao:lmao I'm loving all these paige emma instgram vids. It's like their trying to get a bit of a buzz so maybe management see how well they work together and give them a fued or something, I wouldn't mind them forming a tag team actually. I'm really starting to like emma as well, I mean i always have liked her but it's making me like her a lot more. I wish we could see backstage segs like these on raw and smackdown where we actually get to see their personalities.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

lol at emma


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

WWE should do Paige/Emma vs. Cameron/Naomi tonight on Main Event to add a little more to this little feud. 

Hopefully we get some Paige match tonight since she didn't wrestle last night.


----------



## tailhook

$$ @ that Emma instragram vid where she 'knocks herself out'. Just awesome.


----------



## darkguy

Never understand why people (with a future) are giving titles right away. I mean it's okay for a guy like Santino to win a title when he first comes in for shock factor, but Paige really didn't get much for hers.

They should've taken time to build her and had AJ drop the title to almost anyone else. Her pops are going to be almost gone soon since all she's gonna face from here on out are jobbers


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ugh... Paige's opponent for Friday's Smackdown



Spoiler: a spoiler



Paige defeated Cameron. After the match, Cameron tried to pick another fight with Paige.



Waste of time. Should have done a tag match with Emma against the Funkadactyls instead.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ugh... Paige's opponent for Friday's Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Paige defeated Cameron. After the match, Cameron tried to pick another fight with Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> Waste of time. Should have done a tag match with Emma against the Funkadactyls instead.


*They never do anything significant on Smackdown. This shouldn't come as a surprise.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

That last Instagram video got taken down. Guess WWE went into "MUH KAYFABEZ!" mode again. Either go all the way with it or not at all, I say.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

tommo010 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/po0bvJRpvJ/
> 
> :aryalol


"Page not found"

How ironic.


----------



## tommo010

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> "Page not found"
> 
> How ironic.


Shame it was removed it was hilarious, Paige and Emma are "practicing a spot" with an Uso and Riccardo Rodriguez watching Emma runs head first ring barricade and the trio walk off innocently as if they didn't see anything as she lays on floor.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just wanna tap that ass. :trips5


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Wasn't Paige supposed to have a photoshoot for wwe magazine? Is that the July or August issue?


Curious about this as well. Do they ever do the pull out posters anymore? I haven't bought an issue in many years but I still have all my old Trish/Lita posters. 

I think this photoshoot was just for wwe.com recently. What was the wwe magazine shoot like?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

^ Thats hot. Wish I could rep.


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Curious about this as well. Do they ever do the pull out posters anymore? I haven't bought an issue in many years but I still have all my old Trish/Lita posters.
> 
> I think this photoshoot was just for wwe.com recently. What was the wwe magazine shoot like?


This is what the magazine shoot was like. Not sure when it's supposed to come out


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Leon Knuckles said:


> ^ Thats hot. Wish I could rep.


The rest are here: 
http://www.paigephotos.com/thumbnails.php?album=550

This is another good one











Freeway.86 said:


> This is what the magazine shoot was like. Not sure when it's supposed to come out
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a picture


Thanks, looks great. Someone let us know when it hits newsstands.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Found the Paige/Emma instagram video that was deleted earlier. Someone uploaded it to youtube.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LOL Obviously planned and part of a joke.


----------



## Punkhead

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Found the Paige/Emma instagram video that was deleted earlier. Someone uploaded it to youtube.


:lmao that's hilarious.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Wow, taken down. Someone's in trouble!


----------



## Necramonium

darkguy said:


> Never understand why people (with a future) are giving titles right away. I mean it's okay for a guy like Santino to win a title when he first comes in for shock factor, but Paige really didn't get much for hers.
> 
> They should've taken time to build her and had AJ drop the title to almost anyone else. Her pops are going to be almost gone soon since all she's gonna face from here on out are jobbers


It was just WWE making a hasty decision, i think AJ dropped the bomb on them by saying she was talking time off and expected her to be back by now so AJ could get her rematch, but seeing the rumors of her pregnancy, it's unsure if she even will come back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The rest are here:
> http://www.paigephotos.com/thumbnails.php?album=550


*
:cole3 AND I QUOTE..."I'm not here to be a covergirl, I'm here to cover girls."*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Found the Paige/Emma instagram video that was deleted earlier. Someone uploaded it to youtube.


*:hmm: WWE must be getting mad about fans demanding a Paige vs. Emma feud, or them breaking kayfabe.*


----------



## Necramonium

Whoever recorded and uploaded that must have gotten a good talking to by Vince.


----------



## Blade Runner

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Curious about this as well. Do they ever do the pull out posters anymore? I haven't bought an issue in many years but I still have all my old Trish/Lita posters.
> 
> I think this photoshoot was just for wwe.com recently. What was the wwe magazine shoot like?


omg. i don't usually gush over WWE divas like a nymphomaniac in heat, but this just made me drool so hard that the neighbors downstairs will sue me for inundation.


----------



## Empress

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Found the Paige/Emma instagram video that was deleted earlier. Someone uploaded it to youtube.



Funny video. :lol


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The rest are here:
> http://www.paigephotos.com/thumbnails.php?album=550














Necramonium said:


> Whoever recorded and uploaded that must have gotten a good talking to by Vince.


Went up on Emma's Instagram first but Paige wasn't far behind, knowing what I've seen I'm betting it's Summer Rae recording them 



Necramonium said:


> It was just WWE making a hasty decision, i think AJ dropped the bomb on them by saying she was talking time off and expected her to be back by now so AJ could get her rematch, but seeing the rumors of her pregnancy, it's unsure if she even will come back.


Totally agree with this, hopefully after they used Paige to break up Naomi and Cameron they need to set her on a proper feud with someone.


----------



## Dan Pratt

OK the fact WWE, the company that first "came out of the closet" basically stating wrestling was staged, continues to worry about idiotic things like this bugs me in general. It's OK for Total Divas to let the world know that Cameron and Naomi's real names aren't even Cameron and Naomi and that supposedly feuding wrestlers talk friendly to each other backstage. But someone post two wrestlers practicing or talking to each other and WWE makes them take it down. It is beyond idiotic and honestly it is insulting to our intellegence both that we would actually believe this stuff is really happening, and that we will somehow bail if we "find out the truth". 

But what is truly idiotic is that this doesn't even break Kayfab anyway. Did I miss Emma's heel turn? Was it established in "kayfab" that The Usos's are mad at Emma and Paige after a double date gone horribly wrong? 

All this showed was two faces practicing, and a face watching them practice while Emma knockes herself out by being uncordinated. Aren't Paige and Emma both faces, who regularly team up on NXT? Aren't the Usuo's also faces who are fun and easy going? Isn't Emma supposed to be a klutz. Did I miss the part where Paige said, "now pretend to be knocked out like it says in the script of coreographed match you will have later?" There isn't even anything in here that breaks kayfab yet they take it down. Nothing in here would imply wrestling is "staged" so I would say the secret was safe, except it's a secret everyone who watches wrestling ALREADY KNOWS!

But watching total Divas and seeing Summer Rae confiding in Emma like a best friend at a time they are supposed to be bitter eneimes on the program... well that's just peechy. 

Sorry but I had to rant. WWE came out that wrestling was scripted decades ago, for them to freak out over things like this or a photo of John Cena and Bray Wyatt talking leaking out is just rediculous and idiotic. You want mainstream to not think wrestling is watched by idiots who can't tell the difference between fantasy and reality, then stop treating your fans like idiots who can't tell the difference between fantasy and reality. 

Or at least stop only worrying about kayfab when it is convenient. WWE may have insulted our intellegence when they expected us to believe the cartoony stuff they did in the 80's was really happening, but at least they were fucking consistent.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dan Pratt said:


> OK the fact WWE, the company that first "came out of the closet" basically stating wrestling was staged, continues to worry about idiotic things like this bugs me in general. It's OK for Total Divas to let the world know that Cameron and Naomi's real names aren't even Cameron and Naomi and that supposedly feuding wrestlers talk friendly to each other backstage. But someone post two wrestlers practicing or talking to each other and WWE makes them take it down. It is beyond idiotic and honestly it is insulting to our intellegence both that we would actually believe this stuff is really happening, and that we will somehow bail if we "find out the truth".


*
It's still real to them:*










*The issue may be that if WWE wanted to do a feud down the line to make them bitter enemies, the suspension of disbelief would be ruined because you see them goofing off on instagram constantly.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Dan Pratt said:


> OK the fact WWE, the company that first "came out of the closet" basically stating wrestling was staged, continues to worry about idiotic things like this bugs me in general. It's OK for Total Divas to let the world know that Cameron and Naomi's real names aren't even Cameron and Naomi and that supposedly feuding wrestlers talk friendly to each other backstage. But someone post two wrestlers practicing or talking to each other and WWE makes them take it down. It is beyond idiotic and honestly it is insulting to our intellegence both that we would actually believe this stuff is really happening, and that we will somehow bail if we "find out the truth".
> 
> But what is truly idiotic is that this doesn't even break Kayfab anyway. Did I miss Emma's heel turn? Was it established in "kayfab" that The Usos's are mad at Emma and Paige after a double date gone horribly wrong?
> 
> All this showed was two faces practicing, and a face watching them practice while Emma knockes herself out by being uncordinated. Aren't Paige and Emma both faces, who regularly team up on NXT? Aren't the Usuo's also faces who are fun and easy going? Isn't Emma supposed to be a klutz. Did I miss the part where Paige said, "now pretend to be knocked out like it says in the script of coreographed match you will have later?" There isn't even anything in here that breaks kayfab yet they take it down. Nothing in here would imply wrestling is "staged" so I would say the secret was safe, except it's a secret everyone who watches wrestling ALREADY KNOWS!
> 
> But watching total Divas and seeing Summer Rae confiding in Emma like a best friend at a time they are supposed to be bitter eneimes on the program... well that's just peechy.
> 
> Sorry but I had to rant. WWE came out that wrestling was scripted decades ago, for them to freak out over things like this or a photo of John Cena and Bray Wyatt talking leaking out is just rediculous and idiotic. You want mainstream to not think wrestling is watched by idiots who can't tell the difference between fantasy and reality, then stop treating your fans like idiots who can't tell the difference between fantasy and reality.
> 
> Or at least stop only worrying about kayfab when it is convenient. WWE may have insulted our intellegence when they expected us to believe the cartoony stuff they did in the 80's was really happening, but at least they were fucking consistent.


Yeah WWE is so inconsistent with kayfabe these days it's a joke. But what they should take note of from this video is that it shows Emma is fucking bored going to every show and not being used and that her and Paige are making videos that the fans like. The Emma in these short videos is better than the crap material the writers have given her on RAW.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Curious about this as well. Do they ever do the pull out posters anymore? I haven't bought an issue in many years but I still have all my old Trish/Lita posters.
> 
> I think this photoshoot was just for wwe.com recently. What was the wwe magazine shoot like?


I haven't bought a wwe magazine since I was 14 but the Paige issue will be a must buy. I think it will be for august.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I wonder if Paige and Emma are trying to do with their Instagram videos something similar to what Zack Ryder did with True Long Island Stories. Maybe this time they wouldn't get buried through the floor.


----------



## .MCH

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I wonder if Paige and Emma are trying to do with their Instagram videos something similar to what Zack Ryder did with True Long Island Stories. Maybe this time they wouldn't get buried through the floor.


Melina and Gail Kim tried this a few years ago and both ended up released. :lol


----------



## Dan Pratt

The Reigns Train said:


> *The issue may be that if WWE wanted to do a feud down the line to make them bitter enemies, the suspension of disbelief would be ruined because you see them goofing off on instagram constantly.*


But the suspension of disbelief wouldn't be ruined, that's rediculous. For one thing how many times are wrestlers in WWE best buds one minute and hated rivals the next. Undertaker and Kane go from caring about each other to beating the hell out of each other so often I couldn't begin to count. So even if it was a problem it would only be a problem once they became enemies. Since being friends who turn to enemies is WWE's bread and butter with feuds. 

But why would it make it hard to suspend disbelief anyway? If you saw Mark Hamil hanging out backstage with James Earl Jones in a photo (sorry for the dated reference couldn't think of another parallel) would you say "I saw James Earl Jones and Mark Hamil palling around backstage. I just couldn't watch Empire Strikes Back, I just can't except it knowing they are really friends. Of course not, that's just silly. 

And if people argue it's because they aren't playing James Earl Jones and Mark Hamil on Star Wars... need I remind them Emma and Paige's real names aren't Emma and Paige. 

No one cares if wrestlers who feud are friends backstage, and no one truly believes these guys actually hate each other. WWE made it public this was all a show decades ago, but it was the worlds worst kept secret even then. Part of the reason people say "wrestling is fake" and not "Star Trek is fake" is because unlike most tv, movies and stage shows, they don't act like you don't know this and can't handle the truth if you did. So people feel they are being insulted and hence why "wrestling is fake" is the default statement to so many. 

This outdated notion that wrestlers got to keep up some kind of appearance of reality is not accurate and hurts wrestling more than it helps and has for a long time. The wrestling business has got to let it go, and know there is a difference between suspending disbelief while the show is currently going on, and refusing to admit to Jimmy Kimmel that you are performing a show and not actually beating anyone in a real competition.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dan Pratt said:


> But the suspension of disbelief wouldn't be ruined, that's rediculous. For one thing how many times are wrestlers in WWE best buds one minute and hated rivals the next. Undertaker and Kane go from caring about each other to beating the hell out of each other so often I couldn't begin to count. So even if it was a problem it would only be a problem once they became enemies. Since being friends who turn to enemies is WWE's bread and butter with feuds.


*Because her instagram is WWEPAIGE. She didn't post as Britani Knight on Facebook. She's representing the company, has the WWE fanbase as followers, so when kids who still believe in Santa see that, they're going to be confused as to why those wrestlers are interacting like this. It's the same reason short sleeve Sampson got shit on for his selfie with Cena and Wyatt talking in the background, and the same reason Naomi was forced to delete her picture with Kevin Hart that had Cena and Kane casually walking together backstage.*


----------



## Jersey

she should use the Rampaige finisher again


----------



## Dan Pratt

The Reigns Train said:


> *Because her instagram is WWEPAIGE. She didn't post as Britani Knight on Facebook. She's representing the company, has the WWE fanbase as followers, so when kids who still believe in Santa see that, they're going to be confused as to why those wrestlers are interacting like this. It's the same reason short sleeve Sampson got shit on for his selfie with Cena and Wyatt talking in the background, and the same reason Naomi was forced to delete her picture with Kevin Hart that had Cena and Kane casually walking together backstage.*


I get what you are saying but I respectfully disagree. I just don't see Kayfab as anything but an outdated idea that needs to go away. It's just ridiculous to me that they still embrace it. 

Kids will not be traumatized seeing Paige and Emma horsing around. (again this isn't even like Wyatt and Cena as they aren't enemies or portrayed as people who wouldn't have fun together anyway). My dad told me wrestling was "fake" as early as I can remember. Do parents tell their kids Bugs Bunny is real too? Wrestling is fiction, there is nothing to be gained by letting kids think that people are really fighting for their life to solve petty problems and even at TV-PG kids too young to have somehting like that explained to not need to see Kane pulling helpless women under the ring, people hit with blunt weapons, Zeb Colter telling them about sneaky immigrants, etc. 

I do get what you are saying. I just think that is a train of thought that shouldn't be used by WWE. People seem to think wrestling is a form of storytelling that follows some rules that make blurring the line between reality and fiction a necessity and I disagree. It is a hold over from a time long past, and I think the fact Paige a girl who grew up with wrestling and who's mom is a wrestler doesn't see a problem with something like that says a whole lot about how outdated "keeping kayfab" is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dan Pratt said:


> I get what you are saying but I respectfully disagree. I just don't see Kayfab as anything but an outdated idea that needs to go away. It's just ridiculous to me that they still embrace it.
> 
> Kids will not be traumatized seeing Paige and Emma horsing around. (again this isn't even like Wyatt and Cena as they aren't enemies or portrayed as people who wouldn't have fun together anyway). My dad told me wrestling was "fake" as early as I can remember. Do parents tell their kids Bugs Bunny is real too? Wrestling is fiction, there is nothing to be gained by letting kids think that people are really fighting for their life to solve petty problems and even at TV-PG kids too young to have somehting like that explained to not need to see Kane pulling helpless women under the ring, people hit with blunt weapons, Zeb Colter telling them about sneaky immigrants, etc.
> 
> I do get what you are saying. I just think that is a train of thought that shouldn't be used by WWE. People seem to think wrestling is a form of storytelling that follows some rules that make blurring the line between reality and fiction a necessity and I disagree. It is a hold over from a time long past, and I think the fact Paige a girl who grew up with wrestling and who's mom is a wrestler doesn't see a problem with something like that says a whole lot about how outdated "keeping kayfab" is.


*I agree, kayfabe is an outdated concept, and they're not enemies, YET, but I can see why it would be an issue for WWE.*


----------



## tommo010

Paige also had to remove the Tweet to Lawler about him perving on her by the look of it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *I agree, kayfabe is an outdated concept, and they're not enemies, YET, but I can see why it would be an issue for WWE.*


Well hey, if the video was taken down because we're getting a Paige vs Emma program (hopefully not a half-assed one) then fine, but if it was for maintaining kayfabe, screw that.


----------



## .MCH

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well hey, if the video was taken down because we're getting a Paige vs Emma program (hopefully not a half-assed one) then fine, but if it was for maintaining kayfabe, screw that.


Emma vs. Paige? Literally the two divas they view as main roster flops...


----------



## tailhook

The Reigns Train said:


> *Because her instagram is WWEPAIGE. She didn't post as Britani Knight on Facebook. She's representing the company, has the WWE fanbase as followers, so when kids who still believe in Santa see that, they're going to be confused as to why those wrestlers are interacting like this. It's the same reason short sleeve Sampson got shit on for his selfie with Cena and Wyatt talking in the background, and the same reason Naomi was forced to delete her picture with Kevin Hart that had Cena and Kane casually walking together backstage.*


Its like going to Disneyland and seeing Sleeping Beauty and Maleficient hugging it out. You keep up appearances.

Or seeing Goofy walking around without his head on. Simply not going to happen. Everybody knows there is a guy inside, but you keep up appearances and be professional for the kids.. and there really isn't anybody, including the kids, that thinks that's actually Goofy. But no need to be a dick and ruin their fun.


----------



## tailhook

.MCH said:


> Emma vs. Paige? Literally the two divas they view as main roster flops...


Nope. That's just your personal opinion.

Aksana.. now that is a diva they viewed as a main roster flop. So much so that they released her.

Emma and Paige? Lol no. If they thought Emma was a flop, she would have been sent down to NXT or released. Their problem with Emma is finding a spot where they want to use her and somehow transitioning her out of the Creative Black Hole that was the Santino gimmick. She's clearly going to be a star if they can find the right booking for her.

As per Paige, she's Top Diva atm... and they're clearly building the division around her. First giving Fox a character, and now in pushing Naomi. If they viewed her as a flop, they would have simply had next in line take the belt off her, and gone from there. Once they started focusing on other girls, she passed all tests with flying colors.


----------



## .MCH

tailhook said:


> *Nope. That's just your personal opinion.*
> 
> Aksana.. now that is a diva they viewed as a main roster flop. So much so that they released her.
> 
> Emma and Paige? Lol no. If they thought Emma was a flop, she would have been sent down to NXT or released. Their problem with Emma is finding a spot where they want to use her and somehow transitioning her out of the Creative Black Hole that was the Santino gimmick. She's clearly going to be a star if they can find the right booking for her.
> 
> As per Paige, she's Top Diva atm... and they're clearly building the division around her. First giving Fox a character, and now in pushing Naomi. If they viewed her as a flop, they would have simply had next in line take the belt off her, and gone from there. Once they started focusing on other girls, she passed all tests with flying colors.


Not my opinion, apparently it's theirs. :lol

Paige is not a priority for them. The fact that they basically ignored Paige while building up Alicia Fox and the fact that she's fighting Cameron should be more than enough proof that they have no interest in doing much with her. The whole story to her current title feud is the breakup of the Funkadactyls. :lol

Plus she'll probably drop the belt to either Alicia, Naomi, or god forbid, Cameron (which I HIGHLY doubt) in the upcoming weeks. Maybe even drop it to Summer if they decide to put her in the title picture after her match with Layla, where she'll probably win.

As for Emma, at best she'll get a filler title feud against whatever heel Paige drops the title to and probably get title shots when they tour Australia.

edit: And they're not going to just drop Paige so soon. It's not even been 3 months since she debuted. They're likely just letting her finish her reign. It's not like it's crucial that the divas champion be completely over. :lol But after this title reign and her rematch, I wouldn't be surprised if she's begins jobbing by the end of the year for awhile.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

PAIGE VS EMMA? Lemme get the lotion.


----------



## tailhook

.MCH said:


> Not my opinion, apparently it's theirs. :lol


No.. its solely your opinion unless you work for the organization and interact with them on a daily basis. Spoiler: You don't.



.MCH said:


> Paige is not a priority for them. The fact that they basically ignored Paige while building up Alicia Fox and the fact that she's fighting Cameron should be more than enough proof that they have no interest in doing much with her. The whole story to her current title feud is the breakup of the Funkadactyls. :lol


I view it exactly the opposite. If they viewed her as a flop, she would in no way continue to wear the belt. Whoever is next in line would be put in that position. That they have shifted their emphasis from her to other girls implies they are happy with her performance. That they are tying each and every girl into Paige, implies they are VERY happy with her performance and are building the division around her. They had Alicia and Paige go at it, then had Cameron and Paige go at it, Now they're having Naomi and Paige go at it while continuing to keep Cameron close. 

The common denominator here, being Paige.



.MCH said:


> Plus she'll probably drop the belt to either Alicia, Naomi, or god forbid, Cameron (which I HIGHLY doubt) in the upcoming weeks. Maybe even drop it to Summer if they decide to put her in the title picture after her match with Layla, where she'll probably win.


I have a feeling Paige is going to be champ for a while, while they keep building the division around her. I also think that ultimately its Emma that will be Paige's biggest rival and the person most likely to grab the belt for a while, but not for a while. Emma seems as natural a babyface as they have, but I think they maybe saving her for 2015 while they build up lesser girls.

And hey.. right now the Divas Division runs rings around the decrepit POS that existed during AJ's 'reign'. I've always said that one woman does not a division make.


----------



## CrystalFissure

tailhook said:


> If they viewed her as a flop, she would in no way continue to wear the belt.


Well, all the reports came out after Payback I'm pretty sure. So in regards to continuing to wear the belt, it could come to an end this Sunday. I hope not, but this match and the final result may prove to be very indicative to how Vince and the regular (non NXT crew) view Paige.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

CrystalFissure said:


> Well, all the reports came out after Payback I'm pretty sure. So in regards to continuing to wear the belt, it could come to an end this Sunday. I hope not, but this match and the final result may prove to be very indicative to how Vince and the regular (non NXT crew) view Paige.


Even then, just because they take the title off of her doesn't mean they've given up on her, it matters where they go from there. If she's suddenly not on television for weeks at a time, then you could say that and be convincing.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige's title reign would feel less stale if they mixed things up a bit and had her tag with Emma some times. It would break the cycle of her just coming out to have a random 5 minute singles match against a random diva. Add in a few 30 second backstage segments which wouldn't take much away from the highly entertaining Rusev squashes, and Sheamus/Del Rio classics.

As for this Sunday, hopefully with that other match announced on Smackdown for MITB


Spoiler: a spoiler



Layla vs. Summer Rae


, Paige won't get stuck in the death slot again and could have a longer and tighter version of the match against Naomi we saw on Main Event.


----------



## tommo010

CrystalFissure said:


> Well, all the reports came out after Payback I'm pretty sure. So in regards to continuing to wear the belt, it could come to an end this Sunday. I hope not, but this match and the final result may prove to be very indicative to how Vince and the regular (non NXT crew) view Paige.


Putting the title on Naomi this Sunday would be bad regardless of how they might feel, we all know the Funkadactyles are breaking up and will be feuding with each other after MitB so putting the belt on Naomi now would push Cameron into title picture and I just don't feel she can put on a good enough match or performance, don't get me wrong though Naomi is future Diva's champ I have no doubt about that but first they need to get her away from Cameron and get their feud over with before putting the belt on her. 

What I took from Raw was Paige views Naomi as a threat and Cameron is jealous of that she will cost Naomi the match just to keep Naomi from looking better then herself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tailhook said:


> I view it exactly the opposite. If they viewed her as a flop, she would in no way continue to wear the belt. Whoever is next in line would be put in that position. That they have shifted their emphasis from her to other girls implies they are happy with her performance. That they are tying each and every girl into Paige, implies they are VERY happy with her performance and are building the division around her. They had Alicia and Paige go at it, then had Cameron and Paige go at it, Now they're having Naomi and Paige go at it while continuing to keep Cameron close.


*
Or...they don't want to admit they fucked up by giving her the belt and stripping her so quickly. How would it look for them to end a 300 day title reign, job out the entire Division, then hand the belt to Naomi? "Sorry guys, we made a mistake. Enjoy this transitional reign."*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Paige pins Naomi. Cameron beats up Paige. Naomi tells Cameron to stop but Cameron pushes her away. Emma comes out to help Paige.

On RAW we have a tag team match. This does 2 things - it takes the attention off the divas title and onto Paige/Emma as a tag team. The divas title needs a little breather at this point, and Paige needs a feud. Secondly, there is tension between Naomi and Cameron now, as Naomi is more of a face and Cameron is more of a heel.

Eventually, Cameron will want to fight Naomi. And Emma will ask Paige for a title shot, which Paige respectfully accepts. This way, we get a better idea of who Paige is and who Emma is, and the audience can pick whoever they want to cheer for.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Leon Knuckles said:


> Paige pins Naomi. Cameron beats up Paige. Naomi tells Cameron to stop but Cameron pushes her away. Emma comes out to help Paige.
> 
> On RAW we have a tag team match. This does 2 things - it takes the attention off the divas title and onto Paige/Emma as a tag team. The divas title needs a little breather at this point, and Paige needs a feud. Secondly, there is tension between Naomi and Cameron now, as Naomi is more of a face and Cameron is more of a heel.
> 
> Eventually, Cameron will want to fight Naomi. And Emma will ask Paige for a title shot, which Paige respectfully accepts. This way, we get a better idea of who Paige is and who Emma is, and the audience can pick whoever they want to cheer for.


Yes. 

And throw in a Paige heel turn on Emma around late july/early august and we have a nice Summer angle for the divas division without AJ. 

Too bad the writers can't easily come up with this stuff.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Or...they don't want to admit they fucked up by giving her the belt and stripping her so quickly. How would it look for them to end a 300 day title reign, job out the entire Division, then hand the belt to Naomi? "Sorry guys, we made a mistake. Enjoy this transitional reign."*


I imagine the WWE booking already swallowed its pride a long time ago.

Keep in mind that it's the Divas Division. Paige's reign has already been longer than 11 of the 20 previous reigns which make up the span of that title's existence. Besides that, there's no way of knowing whether or not the following reign would be longer.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Yes.
> 
> And throw in a Paige heel turn on Emma around late july/early august and we have a nice Summer angle for the divas division without AJ.
> 
> Too bad the writers can't easily come up with this stuff.


They can, but they don't write for the fans, they write for :vince$


----------



## Leon Knuckles

YES HEEL PAIGE VS FACE EMMA. I got a boner already!


----------



## Zigglar

Meh, Paige sucks...

to be 100% honest, I never bothered giving her a chance after reading NON FUCKING STOP about how great she is at everything before she even made it to raw....

im not sure eddie guerrero returning could live up to the hype the neckbeards were putting behind Paige... ill actually sit and watch her (and go from there) whenever everyone gets their heads out of her ass... which could take awhile


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Then why are you in this thread? In your puny little 5-post mind, what made you click on this thread? GTFO JABRONI.


----------



## Zigglar

Leon Knuckles said:


> Then why are you in this thread? In your puny little 5-post mind, what made you click on this thread? GTFO JABRONI.


"5 post mind"... bitch please... my dad is the boss of the internet

i don't know to categorize you as one of the neckbeards that thinks any woman (with a vaj) is good at anything she does (in hopes that paige is gonna bone you for your efforts), or if youre just some duck dynasty loving fucker that thinks anything (with a vaj) is worth a second look


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

((((((((Parentheses!))))))))


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Thanks for the bump Zigglar.

Anyway, the title isn't going anywhere on Sunday. Paige looks too good with it. It's a lousy design, but she manages to make that belt look good just by holding it.


----------



## gl83

tailhook said:


> No.. its solely your opinion unless you work for the organization and interact with them on a daily basis. Spoiler: You don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I view it exactly the opposite. If they viewed her as a flop, she would in no way continue to wear the belt. Whoever is next in line would be put in that position. That they have shifted their emphasis from her to other girls implies they are happy with her performance. That they are tying each and every girl into Paige, implies they are VERY happy with her performance and are building the division around her. They had Alicia and Paige go at it, then had Cameron and Paige go at it, Now they're having Naomi and Paige go at it while continuing to keep Cameron close.
> 
> The common denominator here, being Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Paige is going to be champ for a while, while they keep building the division around her. I also think that ultimately its Emma that will be Paige's biggest rival and the person most likely to grab the belt for a while, but not for a while. Emma seems as natural a babyface as they have, but I think they maybe saving her for 2015 while they build up lesser girls.
> 
> And hey.. right now the Divas Division runs rings around the decrepit POS that existed during AJ's 'reign'. I've always said that one woman does not a division make.



So, because Paige is still champion, you think she isn't a flop champion? Both Layla and Kaitlyn were flop champions and they held the title for 5 months. Building up the other girls to complement Paige would make sense if Paige was properly built up as well. But she isn't. As it is right now, any of the other girls would be better champions than Paige because with them there would be a focus as opposed to now, where we get a random 1 month feud where the other girls get the focus.

Right now, Fox is back to where she was before and Emma is in the bottom of the Diva pecking order. The only girls Paige can possibly feud with are the TD girls, who not only are Face like Paige, but are more established and over than her(i.e. Natalya, Summer Rae, Naomi, the Bella Twins)


Right now, the more interesting Diva feud is Layla/Summer Rae and after MITB the focus will be on the Funkadactys' feud. So where does Paige go from here?


----------



## Jersey

Paige and emma should happen after paige vs naomi


----------



## Nicole Queen

tailhook said:


> No.. its solely your opinion unless you work for the organization and interact with them on a daily basis. Spoiler: You don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I view it exactly the opposite. If they viewed her as a flop, she would in no way continue to wear the belt. Whoever is next in line would be put in that position. That they have shifted their emphasis from her to other girls implies they are happy with her performance. That they are tying each and every girl into Paige, implies they are VERY happy with her performance and are building the division around her. They had Alicia and Paige go at it, then had Cameron and Paige go at it, Now they're having Naomi and Paige go at it while continuing to keep Cameron close.
> 
> The common denominator here, being Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Paige is going to be champ for a while, while they keep building the division around her. I also think that ultimately its Emma that will be Paige's biggest rival and the person most likely to grab the belt for a while, but not for a while. Emma seems as natural a babyface as they have, but I think they maybe saving her for 2015 while they build up lesser girls.
> 
> And hey.. right now the Divas Division runs rings around the decrepit POS that existed during AJ's 'reign'. I've always said that one woman does not a division make.


They are building everybody else around Paige and are having them get much more attention than the champion. Paige is not established in any way (persona) and yet the contender for her title Alicia Fox got all the spotlight and was giving a gimmick to get across as crazy heel.

This building around Paige is not true, because there is nothing those girls gain when they go against her, even if they win the title it would be "meh" because we are yet to see Paige stand out for something else than her look and cool submission. The only common denominator here is not Paige, but that Paige's _the champion_.

I don't see how they are happy with her performance on the main roster (aside from Vince not being high on her) since they don't give her any chance to talk or show off real wrestling skill for more than 3 minutes. If you have Paige without the belt, getting somewhat build feuds with Alicia, Naomi and Cameron, then yes, maybe then you can say they are building something around her. But her carrying the belt is the only thing that moves those feuds; even the Divas Division always has spotlight on the champion. Hell, the Layla/Summer feud is better build than Paige's one-sided feuds.

And sorry but "I've always said that one woman does not a division make" while at the same time you're saying they are building the Division around Paige solely fpalm Building a Division would happen when say they bring one or two other girls from NXT and they decide that maybe they will play off their shared history and start putting feuds between Paige/Emma/Bayley/Charlotte/Sasha Banks for example, where all the girls get spotlight and are able to establish their characters and are given proper chance to showcase their abilities.

What have you seen to imply they are happy with her? If they like her, they would give her time to talk, let her wrestle more and with different opponents and so on. The emphasis should never be shifted to other girls from the champion, she needs to have the biggest emphasis, even a bit more than even her most credible opponents. Paige has done nothing noteworthy since she has debuted, the only thing going for her (that maybe some casuals remember) is that she broke AJ's record reign and maybe someone less casual would know she's the youngest champion, but she has never talked about that or anything else in front of audience. I mean, they gave Alicia chance to talk live and say that no one likes Paige and yet Paige doesn't talk about this anyway?

Sometimes Paige fans tend to be somewhat hypocritical in saying "AJ did nothing, one woman can't change the Division" and yet at the same time go "Paige is on the main roster, everything is going to be great now!" fpalm fpalm I don't like either of them, but if you think just one "wrestling goddess" can save something that a handful of people care about and none of them are working in WWE...


----------



## .MCH

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Thanks for the bump Zigglar.
> 
> Anyway, the title isn't going anywhere on Sunday. Paige looks too good with it. It's a lousy design, but she manages to make that belt look good just by holding it.


Well with the new logo going to be used full time soon and the fact that the belt is discoloring (the divas logo is yellow), there will probably be a new belt debuting soon anyways. Though it could just be the same design with the new logo (that's what they always did with the women's title).

Anyways, Paige vs. Emma is likely not going to happen. Her next challenger (or maybe they'll stick with Naomi, Cameron, or Alicia) will likely be the one to take the belt from her and I doubt they'll put it on another NXT girl with the way Paige panned out. They likely view Emma as being in the same boat as Paige.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Emma needs more exposure. Simple as that. Her working with Paige could emulate the excitement from their very good NXT matches. It's a shame they're doing NOTHING with the leader of the EMMAlution. Plus, a face Emma vs. face Paige is one of the only face vs. face feuds that could work if they actually play up the damn history.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Eve Marie is over as a groupie to the Great Khali than Paige.


----------



## tailhook

Nicole Queen said:


> They are building everybody else around Paige and are having them get much more attention than the champion.


Which is Booking 101 when building a division. Lock down a champion, then introduce various challengers.



Nicole Queen said:


> Paige is not established in any way (persona) and yet the contender for her title Alicia Fox got all the spotlight and was giving a gimmick to get across as crazy heel.


Persona-wise she's pretty well established and clearly differentiated from all other Divas. Character-wise, I agree, but WWE has never preferred their Top Faces to have much depth to their character, in that the less specifics you know about them.. the more people they potentially appeal to. Its always been persona over character going all the way back to Bruno Sammartino. If they wanted her to have depth, she'd have depth.

The fact that they haven't given her character depth is simply a house style of WWE booking.



Nicole Queen said:


> This building around Paige is not true, because there is nothing those girls gain when they go against her, even if they win the title it would be "meh" because we are yet to see Paige stand out for something else than her look and cool submission. The only common denominator here is not Paige, but that Paige's _the champion_.


Bullshit. Both women gain visibility when they go against her. Tying the breakup of the Funkadactyls into her is simply smart booking. Either way, you're building feuds and potential matches within the division, some which don't even involve Paige(i.e. Naomi v Cameron). That's the sign of having an actual fucking division, not one girl dominating every match. I love the fact that they don't need to inject Paige into every feud, but will as necessary to sell a match and build the division.

We went from having AJ go over and ruin the entire division to Paige being given the belt. In 2 months we've seen the rise of Paige, Alicia Fox, Naomi, and Cameron all being visible in the division in addition to the side feud of Summer Rae/Layla. You know.. a Division. Multiple Women.



Nicole Queen said:


> I don't see how they are happy with her performance on the main roster (aside from Vince not being high on her) since they don't give her any chance to talk or show off real wrestling skill for more than 3 minutes. If you have Paige without the belt, getting somewhat build feuds with Alicia, Naomi and Cameron, then yes, maybe then you can say they are building something around her. But her carrying the belt is the only thing that moves those feuds; even the Divas Division always has spotlight on the champion. Hell, the Layla/Summer feud is better build than Paige's one-sided feuds.


How they book her is how they book her. She's done everything they've wanted and then some. Hopefully it changes in the future, but its nice having more than a one-woman show and I hope the trend continues.



Nicole Queen said:


> What have you seen to imply they are happy with her?


The title in her hands two-to-three months later with multiple women getting pushed around her to build up the division. What exactly have you seen to imply they AREN'T happy with her? DIRTSHEET REPORTS BY AJ MARKS WITH WRITING ABILITY, A PENCHANT FOR FICTION, AND A GRUDGE? Really?

Trust me.. I'm quite sure Stephanie is over the moon for her. She's in a lot of ways the perfect champion. Very young, been doing this for almost a decade and committed so rabbitting AJ-style isn't an issue, gets along and can work with anybody, and knows how to keep her mouth shut. She isn't some antisocial misfit(IRL) like AJ, that has the tendency to be introverted. I'll believe Paige will run off to be a doting housewife when hell freezes over. I sort of expected that with AJ given her background, tbh.



Nicole Queen said:


> If they like her, they would give her time to talk, let her wrestle more and with different opponents and so on.


The talking thing is a strawman. They'll have her talk when she needs to talk. As per opponents, she'll have her 3rd different opponent in 3 PPV's at MITB.



Nicole Queen said:


> The emphasis should never be shifted to other girls from the champion, she needs to have the biggest emphasis, even a bit more than even her most credible opponents.


This is your own ignorant hangup. Lets turn this around. THE EMPHASIS SHOULD ALWAYS BE ON JOHN CENA AND NEVER SHIFTED FROM HIM AS CHAMPION. HE NEEDS THE BIGGEST EMPHASIS, EVEN A BIT MORE THAN EVEN HIS MOST CREDIBLE OPPONENTS.

Do you now see how stupid that is? You aren't suggesting they book a division, you're suggesting they book a one-person show called The Paige Show. Part of having a division is having feuds and matches independent of the champion, OR YOU DO NOT HAVE A DIVISION.


----------



## PUNKY

tailhook said:


> *We went from having AJ go over and ruin the entire division to Paige being given the belt. In 2 months we've seen the rise of Paige, Alicia Fox, Naomi, and Cameron all being visible in the division in addition to the side feud of Summer Rae/Layla. You know.. a Division. Multiple Women.*


This is the main thing for me, I do feel that when aj was there it was basically just build aj up and knock everyone else down. No one else had a look in, All we had was aj vs a aj vs b aj vs c etc. 
None of the other girls were given any kind of character at all that's why no one cared about them and probably why aj was the only woman getting cheered,(She's the only one that got to work with main eventers, backstage segs, time on the mic) Now were starting to get a division with some personality (There's still a long way to go but at least theyv'e started)


----------



## PurpleSai

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> This is the main thing for me, I do feel that when aj was there it was basically just build aj up and knock everyone else down. No one else had a look in, All we had was aj vs a aj vs b aj vs c etc.
> None of the other girls were given any kind of character at all that's why no one cared about them and probably why aj was the only woman getting cheered,(She's the only one that got to work with main eventers, backstage segs, time on the mic) Now were starting to get a division with some personality (There's still a long way to go but at least theyv'e started)


It was weird because the Bellas were acting like high school mean girls with their loser signs, and Cameron was a total heel, so AJ (an underdog) got cheered because of them constantly ganging up on her. That's how I felt.


----------



## Freeway.86

PurpleSai said:


> It was weird because the Bellas were acting like high school mean girls with their loser signs, and Cameron was a total heel, so AJ (an underdog) got cheered because of them constantly ganging up on her. That's how I felt.


The way they booked AJ made no sense if she was the heel. She always made valid points and the girls always out numbered her. The girls often lied too when they'd accuse AJ of taking short cuts to keep her title. That only ever happened, I think, once when she faced Brie at one of the October PPVs. Every other tile she won clean.


Now bringing it back to Paige, I don't think she'll lose on Sunday. It would come out of left field and WWE seems more about wanting to further Naomi & Cameron's split and I don't see the title being in such a feud. Naomi will get her chance, but not right now.


----------



## Nicole Queen

tailhook said:


> Which is Booking 101 when building a division. Lock down a champion, then introduce various challengers.



Persona-wise she's pretty well established and clearly differentiated from all other Divas. Character-wise, I agree, but WWE has never preferred their Top Faces to have much depth to their character, in that the less specifics you know about them.. the more people they potentially appeal to. Its always been persona over character going all the way back to Bruno Sammartino. If they wanted her to have depth, she'd have depth.

The fact that they haven't given her character depth is simply a house style of WWE booking. [/QUOTE]

I'm sorry but how she's established as anything different? She's established in NXT, but on the main roster (even with those interviews with Maggle) there's nothing we actually know about her. And every top face I can recall has much more depth than Paige currently does and some of them were not even that well-established.

The more it may appeal if there's some mystery about them like say Bray Wyatt, whose goals/ideas are well-known to the audience, but they still have no idea where he has come from and so on. Paige has shown nothing in terms of personality/backstory/etc. 



> Bullshit. Both women gain visibility when they go against her. Tying the breakup of the Funkadactyls into her is simply smart booking. Either way, you're building feuds and potential matches within the division, some which don't even involve Paige(i.e. Naomi v Cameron). That's the sign of having an actual fucking division, not one girl dominating every match. I love the fact that they don't need to inject Paige into every feud, but will as necessary to sell a match and build the division.
> 
> We went from having AJ go over and ruin the entire division to Paige being given the belt. In 2 months we've seen the rise of Paige, Alicia Fox, Naomi, and Cameron all being visible in the division in addition to the side feud of Summer Rae/Layla. You know.. a Division. Multiple Women.


Yes, they are build for that one match at a PPV that has no backstory or anything (Paige vs Tamina), only the next night to have the champion not appearing on RAW, the opponent back to his usual status quo. They build someone short-term which is not really building a Division. I'd rather they build one girl with long-term plan and have her be some kind of foil to Paige and actually have people invest in their feud, then have 10 different girls be build/showcased in one match and just move on to the other. 




> How they book her is how they book her. She's done everything they've wanted and then some. Hopefully it changes in the future, but its nice having more than a one-woman show and I hope the trend continues.






> The title in her hands two-to-three months later with multiple women getting pushed around her to build up the division. What exactly have you seen to imply they AREN'T happy with her? *DIRTSHEET REPORTS BY AJ MARKS WITH WRITING ABILITY, A PENCHANT FOR FICTION, AND A GRUDGE? Really?*
> 
> Trust me.. I'm quite sure Stephanie is over the moon for her. She's in a lot of ways the perfect champion. Very young, been doing this for almost a decade and committed so rabbitting AJ-style isn't an issue, gets along and can work with anybody, and knows how to keep her mouth shut. *She isn't some antisocial misfit(IRL) like AJ, that has the tendency to be introverted. I'll believe Paige will run off to be a doting housewife when hell freezes over. I sort of expected that with AJ given her background, tbh.*


I don't like either of them but isn't this a bit personal thing to comment on? I'm sure you know why AJ run to be doting housewife instead of contunuing her career despite having plenty of evidence that wrestling is her passion and I'm sure you definitely know what Paige will do too in such situation. Seriously, some people pressuming too much they know about people they don't know fpalm

:lol I'm just saying what I'm seeing. If you're high on someone you'd try to get them to the masses; Paige as far as I know has been pretty good merch seller in NXT and now instead of having her making more money to them (which is their priority at the end of the day), they are making the crowds continuosly not give a fuck.

Those people think a perfect champion is someone who is home-grown, has sometimes no talent but has some "look" that will "sell". Which is also true for the Divas, at least as long as Vince is handling matters.



> The talking thing is a strawman. They'll have her talk when she needs to talk. As per opponents, she'll have her 3rd different opponent in 3 PPV's at MITB.


How about have her talk to build a fucking feud? Alicia got a chance to say 5 fucking sentences to make Paige look like the victim/underdog; and if she continues like this by this year's end she will go through the entire Division with title matches. It seems logical (at least to me) to build her opponent like Alicia who may lose to her, but will continue to be involved in some way, instead of having her go crazy and then suddenly, "No thanks, Paige can go on to Cameron" fpalm





> This is your own ignorant hangup. Lets turn this around. THE EMPHASIS SHOULD ALWAYS BE ON JOHN CENA AND NEVER SHIFTED FROM HIM AS CHAMPION. HE NEEDS THE BIGGEST EMPHASIS, EVEN A BIT MORE THAN EVEN HIS MOST CREDIBLE OPPONENTS.
> 
> Do you now see how stupid that is? You aren't suggesting they book a division, you're suggesting they book a one-person show called The Paige Show. Part of having a division is having feuds and matches independent of the champion, OR YOU DO NOT HAVE A DIVISION.


Yes, because Randy Orton in his last reign was not having any emphasis on him, it was on everybody else (Authority/Bryan/Shield) and he was just standing there carrying the belts. Nobody was taking him seriously because no actual spotlight was put on him, despite holding the biggest championship.

It's interesting you bring up Cena, considering Paige's matches are build "Cena-esque". Get beaten, overcome the odds, move of doom, win!  You are going to probably say that everyone is booked this way, but even underdog like Bryan gets more offence and so on. If I was high on Paige and see her as great champion, I'd give her chance to get over with actual wrestling skills. This continuous booking of even the great Paige "the Divas saviour" :lmao doesn't make me believe in any improvement of the Division, because hers and everyone's booking is as lackluster as it can get.

But hey, totally cool if you see Paige as saviour and the greatest to ever walked on Earth :cool2 Most Paige marks continue to overlook a lot of the actual sad facts, because their favorite is now champion and she's going to save female wrestling!!!!!! 8*D

(Maybe when they decide to truly build the others long-term and create some actual feuds I'll believe, but alas, it's unlikely :shrug)


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Nicole Queen said:


> But hey, totally cool if you see Paige as saviour and the greatest to ever walked on Earth :cool2 Most Paige marks continue to overlook a lot of the actual sad facts, because their favorite is now champion and she's going to save female wrestling!!!!!! 8*D












I'm still of the opinion that Paige could be one of the most known faces of women's wrestling for the future. I won't say "the most known" face of women's wrestling because I don't believe in having one person stand head and shoulders above all the competition for a long time.

As much as I want to see Paige be booked as a devastator a la ECW Taz, it's not the time for that. AJ cut a promo on that RAW saying that she "was the Divas Division" and that's most definitely true. Ever since the Kaitlyn-AJ feud came to an end, it was just AJ vs whomever. That's not what we need with Paige. We've got a running angle with Summer and Layla and something budding with the Funkadactyls. I'm not particularly interested in either of them but a marathon starts with a step.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

You wouldn't think that on a SmackDown would we get the first hints of a Paige with bite and edge. Paige and Naomi are both still babyfaces, but they used Cameron to spark conflict between them and it was effective. Not bad.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Oh, I totally forgot Paige had a match on Smackdown tonight. I will watch it later. How long was the match this week? 

Can't wait for Paige to move on from this Funkadactyls storyline.


----------



## Freeway.86

Paige has shown more aggression in the ring of late particularly her matches with Cameron which have been total squashes. Glad to see her show more of an edge in her promos too.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

PaigeLover said:


> she should use the Rampaige finisher again







I agree. It's easier to lock it in than the PTO, and it looks deadly with Paige digging the knee in the back like that. She should become a submission specialist with multiple submissions in her moveset.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Oh, I totally forgot Paige had a match on Smackdown tonight. I will watch it later. How long was the match this week?
> 
> Can't wait for Paige to move on from this Funkadactyls storyline.


It was a nothing match, not even 90 seconds I estimate. It was just something to give them a reason to be out there so they could do the post-match stuff to build for it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It was a nothing match, not even 90 seconds I estimate. It was just something to give them a reason to be out there so they could do the post-match stuff to build for it.


The wwe youtube channel typically clips their matches in their videos, but is it uncut in the above video since it was under 2 minutes? I'm just waiting to get home to watch it but it would save me some time from downloading it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The wwe youtube channel typically clips their matches in their videos, but is it uncut in the above video since it was under 2 minutes? I'm just waiting to get home to watch it but it would save me some time from downloading it.


The video includes everything but the first 5 seconds of the match.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

CrystalFissure said:


> Emma needs more exposure. Simple as that. Her working with Paige could emulate the excitement from their very good NXT matches. It's a shame they're doing NOTHING with the leader of the EMMAlution. Plus, a face Emma vs. face Paige is one of the only face vs. face feuds that could work if they actually play up the damn history.


maybe they both are hinting at a up and coming feud with their instalgram videos.


----------



## Dan Pratt

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> You wouldn't think that on a SmackDown would we get the first hints of a Paige with bite and edge. Paige and Naomi are both still babyfaces, but they used Cameron to spark conflict between them and it was effective. Not bad.


As far as the interview video. It was a good promo from Paige, and some nice character development, even if it was just for a WWE YouTube video. 

But I have always had a problem with things like the Paige being confused by Naomi thing when wrestling does it. 

Yes it makes sense why Paige thought Naomi pushed her, and why she was still irate when Phillips interviewed her right after. But is she still going to be mad at her and believing that come the PPV? Because when Paige sees the video it will be obvious Naomi didn't push her. 

Does her character have no friends at all and live off the grid, thus no one would tell her what really happened and she would never see the match on DVR or online? Does her character see no need to watch her own matches afterwards?

Having some misunderstanding like that fuel a feud makes no since, since even in the fictional WWE World wrestlers are still being filmed, so would still find out real quickly if something they thought happen was incorrect.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dan Pratt said:


> As far as the interview video. It was a good promo from Paige, and some nice character development, even if it was just for a WWE YouTube video.
> 
> But I have always had a problem with things like the Paige being confused by Naomi thing when wrestling does it.
> 
> Yes it makes sense why Paige thought Naomi pushed her, and why she was still irate when Phillips interviewed her right after. But is she still going to be mad at her and believing that come the PPV? Because when Paige sees the video it will be obvious Naomi didn't push her.
> 
> Does her character have no friends at all and live off the grid, thus no one would tell her what really happened and she would never see the match on DVR or online? Does her character see no need to watch her own matches afterwards?
> 
> Having some misunderstanding like that fuel a feud makes no since, since even in the fictional WWE World wrestlers are still being filmed, so would still find out real quickly if something they thought happen was incorrect.


I understand where you're coming from. But it doesnt matter why they have beef. All that matters is that they have beef now. Naomi wants the title and Paige aint gonna let her have it. The push just increased the drama and made things more intense for them. I wouldnt say they hate each other - but they do wanna destroy each other for the sake of competition.


----------



## Freeway.86

The best thing about the interview is that Paige made it clear that she's sick and tired of being talked down to and treated like a flash in the pan. The frustrating thing here is WWE has a great story here and they just have to take advantage of it. Set up that the Divas hate Paige not only because she's new to the main roster, but also because she beat AJ for the title which is something none of them could do for 9 months. You set that up and you set up Paige doing her damndest to prove that she's not a fluke and succeeding as she wins hard fought matches and slowly gains respect from at least the faces. It's such an easy story to do that it makes it all the more frustrating that WWE fails to capitalize on it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Really liked Paige's backstage fallout promo. They need to show THIS side of Paige on Raw, instead of the smiling rookie who's just happy to be living her dream.

Granted, it's stupid when someone says that so and so pushed him/her when the footage is there for the world to see, but that keeps happening in wrestling I guess :lmao Still pretty silly.

But the promo was good. Showed some nice fire and came off as an ass kicker.


----------



## Not Lying

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Really liked Paige's backstage fallout promo. They need to show THIS side of Paige on Raw, instead of the smiling rookie who's just happy to be living her dream.
> 
> Granted, it's stupid when someone says that so and so pushed him/her when the footage is there for the world to see, but that keeps happening in wrestling I guess :lmao Still pretty silly.
> 
> But the promo was good. Showed some nice fire and came off as an ass kicker.


came here to say that, very good promo by Paige, her best one yet


----------



## p862011

sad thing is bo dallas has been the best booked recent nxt talent he gets tons of ring time and promo time and gets the chance to show his character and personality

paige and emma are given no such luxury


----------



## gl83

p862011 said:


> sad thing is bo dallas has been the best booked recent nxt talent he gets tons of ring time and promo time and gets the chance to show his character and personality
> 
> paige and emma are given no such luxury


And as a result, he is getting "Face Pops" despite being a Heel, and the fans are singing along with his catchphrase.


----------



## Vyer

gl83 said:


> And as a result, *he is getting "Face Pops"* despite being a Heel, and the fans are singing along with his catchphrase.


Is he? Some people said he was going to get massive heat. I guess people are starting to 
bo-lieve.
But I'm confident Paige and Emma will be ok with time.


----------



## Empress

They're finally starting to give Paige an edge. It's about time. I love AJ and what she brought to the division but I hope the WWE does develop the division beyond one woman. It's good that they seem to be fleshing out Paige but she needs someone to run parallel to her. I still think she'll retain the title tomorrow. It it would be better if she lost. It would prove she's a "fluke" and make her even more determined. That seems like a good reset on her storyline.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I've noticed that they've taken Emma off of TV lately. Maybe they're looking to disassociate her with Santino going forward. If AJ's not back by SummerSlam because her pregnancy was never confirmed, Emma would be the best choice for SummerSlam as it's enough time to build both of them.


----------



## Empress

I hope they are retooling Emma and moving her far away from Santino. I like comedy in wrestling but the WWE presents Santino as nothing more than a joke and Emma was losing credibility. Maybe the Paige/Emma video from a few days ago is a sign that they'll be in a program soon.


----------



## tailhook

gl83 said:


> And as a result, he is getting "Face Pops" despite being a Heel, and the fans are singing along with his catchphrase.


Mr. Dead Crowd isn't getting jack. You should wake up before posting.


----------



## Yes Era

Can't wait to see the Pale vs Chocolate throwdown


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Yes Era said:


> Can't wait to see the Pale vs Chocolate throwdown


But you know what you get when you put chocolate and milk together? Chocolate fucking milk. In that same light, I say that Paige and Naomi could very well shut it down if given proper time.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Yes Era said:


> Can't wait to see the Pale vs Chocolate throwdown


Almond Milk vs Chocolate Milk


----------



## gl83

tailhook said:


> Mr. Dead Crowd isn't getting jack. You should wake up before posting.


Considering who you're a fan of, you would be an expert on "dead crowds".


----------



## LigerJ81

Delicious Yoohoo Chocolate Milk Can't Wait.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Excited for the PPV. I'm getting Rock vs. Austin vibes. 

Ok not really, but this has potential to be Paige's best match on the roster. Will probably be 7 minutes which is fine, but hoping for 10 since the under card is shit this month. If Layla/Summer Rae are put in the death slot then this actually has potential to get crowd participation. 

And it was good to see Paige squash Cameron on Smackdown. I found it very weird that Cameron gave Paige the codebreaker as a regular move. Disrespect to Chris Jericho. Loved what Paige did with her hair after she won, and the promo was great. Don't know why people are always crapping on Paige's mic skill, she's fine. If the company was so reluctant to give her a live mic because of her AJ segment, then they could easily do these pre-tape interviews for RAW too.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

After teaming with Emma recently on house shows they were split up this weekend. Paige tagged with Nikki Bella instead to defeat Rosa Mendes and Alicia Fox. 

I'm going to the house show in Toronto next weekend with Paige on the card, and hopefully I don't have to see her tag with a freaking Bella twin.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

In all honesty it could be both Paige and Naomi's best main roster showings. We've only seen Naomi's skill in short bursts.


----------



## LigerJ81

I'm expecting both of them to put on a good match, but I know there a 50% chance Cameron gonna interfere in the match. I just hope they get a good amount of time.


----------



## NJ88

Could be a good match tonight, possibly the best one in a while. I'm hoping it gets about 10 minutes. I expect Cameron to interfere and either cost Naomi the title or cause a DQ finish resulting in a possible triple threat or something.

I enjoyed the stuff on Smackdown this week. Even though it seemed to centre mostly around Cameron/Naomi (WHY???) Paige came off really well and showed more character than I've seen in a while. I actually think she comes off as more of a heel in this situation and I wouldn't be shocked to see her turn in the near future since they've put such a lack of effort into her face role.


----------



## Dan Pratt

NJ88 said:


> Could be a good match tonight, possibly the best one in a while. I'm hoping it gets about 10 minutes. I expect Cameron to interfere and either cost Naomi the title or cause a DQ finish resulting in a possible triple threat or something.
> 
> I enjoyed the stuff on Smackdown this week. Even though it seemed to centre mostly around Cameron/Naomi (WHY???) Paige came off really well and showed more character than I've seen in a while. I actually think she comes off as more of a heel in this situation and I wouldn't be shocked to see her turn in the near future since they've put such a lack of effort into her face role.


I would love for it to be 10 minutes also. But I am not holding my breath. Although with the Summer Rae/Layla match maybe Paige's match won't get the "death slow" treatment for a change. Although not saying Summer Rae or Layla deserve that either. But we both know ONE of those matches will get that slot.


----------



## tailhook

gl83 said:


> Considering who you're a fan of, you would be an expert on "dead crowds".


You're right.. I'm a huge fan of Undertaker :>.


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## islesfan13

JEKingOfKings said:


>


lol


----------



## Freeway.86

JEKingOfKings said:


>


I will give Lawler some credit for this. He's at least trying to do damage control.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:lmao PAIGE IS SUCH A GOOD SPORT.


----------



## Jersey

he probably told her he was seeing if something was on her back


----------



## islesfan13

Leon Knuckles said:


> :lmao PAIGE IS SUCH A GOOD SPORT.


For once I cant blame Lawler for looking.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I'm just going to come out and say that I was very pleased with Paige vs Naomi. I haven't seen a stump puller in who knows how long, Naomi showed off some very nice athleticism, and that cradle DDT was crisp as anything. Good aggression and reversals as well. It's funny, was anyone else able to tell that Paige was calling the match?


----------



## chargebeam

That match was pretty nice. I hope they'll keep feuding, those two ladies are great in the ring. Longer match next time, please!


----------



## ROHFan19

Agreed I really really enjoyed that match and they definitely could have done way better as well. Really hope the feud continues. Best Divas match were going to get until Paige/Emma happens and even that isn't a guarantee.

Paige is great. Naomi is great. Summer is great. Emma is great. Let those 4 feud over the belt for the next 6 months.


----------



## Coyotex

Freeway.86 said:


> I will give Lawler some credit for this. He's at least trying to do damage control.


what do you mean?


----------



## p862011

Coyotex said:


> what do you mean?


----------



## Freeway.86

Coyotex said:


> what do you mean?


Lawler joked about checking out Paige's ass on twitter, including the pic catching him. IMO not the smartest thing to do given not only his history, but also WWE trying to be a family friendly product so a 64 year old announcer joking about staring at a 21 year old's ass isn't the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Coyotex

oh ok thanks for the clarification.. also LOL Lawyer being Lawyer again


----------



## p862011

shit is creepy when you realize he is like 45 years her elder lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

http://vimeo.com/99495172
Check out the match from Money in the Back here. 










The match was 7 minutes 5 seconds, which was expected. It could have used an extra 3-5 minutes as it felt like they were rushing through spots at times due to time constraints. I loved the match overall and the fast and furious exchange at the beginning got me so pumped, with Paige desperate to show she's not a fluke. We got to see more variety from Paige this time as it was a more back and forth battle for the most part. I though the fall to the outside from the top rope spot was planned but my friend kept saying it was a botch so I don't know. The implant DDT finish looked awesome. Very happy that they didn't get the death spot this time. Layla and Summer Rae should have just been scrapped to give them more time. 

And Naomi deserves some serious credit since she was very impressive tonight. Way better than the currently overrated Alicia Fox. Another match against Naomi would be very welcome.


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://vimeo.com/99495172
> Check out the match from Money in the Back here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The match was 7 minutes 5 seconds, which was expected. It could have used an extra 3-5 minutes as it felt like they were rushing through spots at times due to time constraints. I loved the match overall and the fast and furious exchange at the beginning got me so pumped, with Paige desperate to show she's not a fluke. We got to see more variety from Paige this time as it was a more back and forth battle for the most part. I though the fall to the outside from the top rope spot was planned but my friend kept saying it was a botch so I don't know. The implant DDT finish looked awesome. Very happy that they didn't get the death spot this time. Layla and Summer Rae should have just been scrapped to give them more time.
> 
> And Naomi deserves some serious credit since she was very impressive tonight. Way better than the currently overrated Alicia Fox. Another match against Naomi would be very welcome.


It was 7 mins, but it felt like a good 7 mins. They made the most of their time. The finish was also almost exactly how I wanted it to go so kudos to WWE.


----------



## p862011

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://vimeo.com/99495172
> Check out the match from Money in the Back here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The match was 7 minutes 5 seconds, which was expected. It could have used an extra 3-5 minutes as it felt like they were rushing through spots at times due to time constraints.* I loved the match overall and the fast and furious exchange at the beginning got me so pumped, with Paige desperate to show she's not a fluke. We got to see more variety from Paige this time as it was a more back and forth battle for the most part. I though the fall to the outside from the top rope spot was planned but my friend kept saying it was a botch so I don't know. The implant DDT finish looked awesome. Very happy that they didn't get the death spot this time. Layla and Summer Rae should have just been scrapped to give them more time.
> 
> And Naomi deserves some serious credit since she was very impressive tonight. Way better than the currently overrated Alicia Fox. Another match against Naomi would be very welcome.


would of been avoided if they did away with adam rose match and an unnecessary 2nd divas match


----------



## Dan Pratt

p862011 said:


> would of been avoided if they did away with adam rose match and an unnecessary 2nd divas match


Should have just scappedthe Sandow/Rose match regardless. Did I miss something, I watch all 4 WWE shows and I don't remember them ever announcing that match. What was even the point of it? I mean it will mean a bigger payday for them, and I am all for wrestlers making as much money as possible. 

But why would even 1 person care that two lower tier guys got a short match with ho buildup that no one even knew was going to be on the show?

That time sure as hell should have gone to someone else. Be it the Divas title match, or anything else.


----------



## Freeway.86

I don't know that adding 5 more minutes to the match would have worked with the crowd actually. They weren't into the match and had checked out a bit after the suplex spot. Given how WWE's treated the divas, it's hard for a crowd to be invested for long in a divas match. Little by little WWE has to change that and tonight's a good start.


----------



## .MCH

Freeway.86 said:


> I don't know that adding 5 more minutes to the match would have worked with the crowd actually. They weren't into the match and had checked out a bit after the suplex spot. Given how WWE's treated the divas, it's hard for a crowd to be invested for long in a divas match. Little by little WWE has to change that and tonight's a good start.


The divas have been given a lot more in-ring time since Paige's debut but I don't think they realize that the problem is that they're not booking the divas well. 

The time they've been given is fine, but the storyline developments are not. They just keep moving on from diva to diva with the focus always being Paige's opponent but never Paige. Same thing happened with AJ. It always centered around AJ and never her opponent. 

For instance, when Paige was feuding with Alicia, all of the attention went to Alicia. Then the title match came around and no one cared because the whole story to the feud was Alicia tearing shit up at ringside (which they ended up having to cut due to time restrictions).

There's just no story to anything and when there is it isn't thought out very well. Did WWE expect anyone to care that the Funkadactyl's might break up?


----------



## p862011

the problem isn't the match times it is the booking of the characters the audiences doesn't know a thing about paige other than being a pale British diva she has no character and she gets no mic time to get her personality over same thing is happening to emma

for example look at how they book bo dallas he is very over because he constantly gets mic time to get over his inspirational speaker character


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://vimeo.com/99495172
> Check out the match from Money in the Back here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The match was 7 minutes 5 seconds, which was expected. It could have used an extra 3-5 minutes as it felt like they were rushing through spots at times due to time constraints. I loved the match overall and the fast and furious exchange at the beginning got me so pumped, with Paige desperate to show she's not a fluke. We got to see more variety from Paige this time as it was a more back and forth battle for the most part. I though the fall to the outside from the top rope spot was planned but my friend kept saying it was a botch so I don't know. The implant DDT finish looked awesome. Very happy that they didn't get the death spot this time. Layla and Summer Rae should have just been scrapped to give them more time.
> 
> And Naomi deserves some serious credit since she was very impressive tonight. Way better than the currently overrated Alicia Fox. Another match against Naomi would be very welcome.


Pretty good match I agree, loved the reversal into the Cradle DDT it was swift and smooth transition and just shows the variety of finishers Paige actually has, to be honest I didn't expect the clean finish and it was interesting how they seemed to show Cameron cheering for Paige during the match will be interesting to see if Paige stays involved in this story between Naomi and Cameron because after last nights match Paige is out the feud clean.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Solid match. Props to Naomi for getting into that Cradle DDT swiftly. They both did a damn good job. Definitely thought there was a chance Naomi would win with her arse-based finisher and the top rope thing. That's a good thing; shows I was invested. The fall off the top rope worried me briefly but was recovered really well. Hope the Funk break up this week.


----------



## Jersey

I enjoyed Paige v Naomi match last night


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I find it comical how Paige puts over her championship just with the way she presents it more than John Cena ever has.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

:bow Divas match of the year so far tonight.


----------



## p862011

PaigeBayLee said:


> :bow Divas match of the year so far tonight.


did you not see natalya vs charlotte:|


----------



## YES.YES.

best match of paige since her debut


----------



## Cobalt

I was happy with her performance last night, definitely her best to date.


----------



## tommo010

Cobalt said:


> I was happy with her performance last night, definitely her best to date.


Hopefully you mean main roster matches right? if not I suggest you go watch her 2 matches with Emma and her Nattie match on NxT.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-comments-on-her-big-win-over-naomi-wwecom-exclusive-june-29-2014-26441730

WWE.com exclusive backstage interview with Paige after her victory last night, and showing some attitude again. 

Too bad these never air on TV.


----------



## Nicole Queen

PaigeBayLee said:


> :bow Divas match of the year so far tonight.


8*D But what about the proclaimed Diva GOAT match in Paige/Emma? 8*D

I'm still liking Paige's first match against Alicia the most on the main roster; my most favorite in NXT is against Natalya.

The Paige/Naomi match wasn't bad, but I'm still deeply unentertained by Paige in the ring. I knew Naomi was not going to win, but I still loved watching her. Hopefully they are not going to pull Alicia on her too and just move on to the next "contender".

Also, isn't this the first time on the main roster Paige has done the Cradle DDT? :hmm:


----------



## Cobalt

tommo010 said:


> Hopefully you mean main roster matches right? if not I suggest you go watch her 2 matches with Emma and her Nattie match on NxT.


I know full well about her NXT matches, this nothing compared to her matches with Emma.

her matches with Emma are some of the best I have seen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lol, she goes from kissing Naomi's ass to throwing her in with the other Divas. Random, but way overdue. It's about time she showed some attitude. I can see her being a much better heel. That face run was so corny and forced, she just screamed "FEMALE CENA!". Lets see where they go with this. Hopefully a feud with face Emma is in the works, and the instagram removals have a purpose.*


----------



## gl83

So....where do they go with Paige now? With Cameron not doing anything like attacking Paige, post-match and her shooting death glares when Naomi was on offense and cheering when Naomi was getting beat up, as well as the insincere hug she gave Naomi post-match, it seems like Paige was just a pawn in the breakup of the Funkadactyls.


If WWE continues this storyline and goes in the direction of a triple threat match, there's no way Paige is leaving as Divas champion. Cameron winning the title would play into her proving that she wasn't in Naomi's shadow and just "riding her coattails". And Naomi winning the title would play into the end of the Funkadactyls with Cameron turning on Naomi in a jealous rage. 



But if that's it, where does Paige go from here? Emma is in the same boat as Paige, and hasn't been treated like a credible threat. The Bellas are probably going to be involved with Stephanie McMahon, Summer Rae will likely continue her feud with Layla and Fandango. The only Diva available is Natalya right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

gl83 said:


> The only Diva available is Natalya right now.


*And no one wants to see that. Sure, they'd have good matches, but it would be yet another pointless, charisma void feud. 

Their breast option is to put Nikki against a heel Paige and make her overcome the odds like her boyfriend :cena3. It would put Nikki over in a huge way, and make Paige seem relevant, instead of "We're giving you this win streak to justify breaking a win streak. "*


----------



## hbgoo1975

Eva Marie is doing nothing but being the Bellas groupie.


----------



## gl83

hbgoo1975 said:


> Eva Marie is doing nothing but being the Bellas groupie.



Well....at least the crowd will be reacting during that match(even if it's just booing the heck out of Eva).


----------



## hbgoo1975

I think the crowd wants Bra and Panty matches and stripteases than Paige as champion.


----------



## islesfan13

hbgoo1975 said:


> I think the crowd wants Bra and Panty matches and stripteases than Paige as champion.


Can we have both?


----------



## hbgoo1975

They should align Paige with the Authority.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I thoroughly enjoyed Paige vs Naomi. And I agree, a heel Paige would be would be nice to see.


----------



## Vårmakos

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Their breast option is to put Nikki against a heel Paige and make her overcome the odds like her boyfriend*


indeed. nikki is _always _the breast option.


----------



## hbgoo1975

gl83 said:


> Well....at least the crowd will be reacting during that match(even if it's just booing the heck out of Eva).


But what if they cheer Eva Marie for nothing? AJ Lee isn't coming back and Paige is not over with the crowd!


----------



## KnockEmOut

Yup, It's official, she is definitely going to get the same title reign AJ got. I'm kind of confused on what exactly they're trying to do for Paige as far as booking goes. It's as if they're having Paige just be some title holder until Aj decides to return so we can get an actual feud from the 2. Kind of a bad call in my opinion since its doing nothing but burying every Diva Paige faces on the roster, I mean just look at Alicia Fox, she had something going for her and then it all died the second they decided not to hand her the belt at Payback


----------



## .MCH

Paige will finish out her title reign and then she'll likely be a jobber by the end of the year. Its what they always do now. Let the diva have an uneventful title reign for a few months and then move on to whoever Vince thinks he's high on.

Meanwhile they could have had her drop the title belt to Alicia earlier this month and then had her chase the belt and rebuilt her into a challenger fans care about.

Oh well. At least she's young.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## Empress

Paige's match last night with Naomi was pretty good. Well, I was more impressed with Naomi.


----------



## .MCH

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


They really need a new belt. It looks like someone spilt coffee all over it.


----------



## p862011

i really hate how they have booked Paige they have given the audience no reason to care for her because the audience doesn't know a thing about her

she gets no mic time to get her personality over and has zero character she is just pale British diva champ

they may have to turn her heel to salvage her career from turning into nameless diva


----------



## fanofwwepaige

anyone else want a match between Paige & Trish Stratus. Trish could return around wrestlemania time and challenge paige to a match or the other way around. 

Trish vs Paige is :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Lita has come back for a match or two. Trish has done it before.


----------



## evilshade

.MCH said:


> They really need a new belt. It looks like someone spilt coffee all over it.


it looks like a jelly donut


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

AJ is proving how far and beyond she is better then paige 

Send her back to NXT please


----------



## superplex23

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige is better than both Bellas, Layla and Summer Rae.


----------



## White Glove Test

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> AJ is proving how far and beyond she is better then paige
> 
> Send her back to NXT please


I agree 100% she is wretched out there. its very awkward to listen to her talk


----------



## evilshade

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

that was painful to watch


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

One of the best talkers in the company imo


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

you probably think that because of the accent while shes obviously no A+ player on the mic hell probably not even a B+ but i wouldn't say she sucks


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige is one of the worst Divas in a long long time.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> AJ is proving how far and beyond she is better then paige
> 
> Send her back to NXT please


No she doesn't. She isn't given enough time. Don't be a blind hater.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



KatKayson said:


> One of the best talkers in the company imo


Are you delusional, sweetie?


----------



## Flashyelbow

Everyone knows Paige has a weak point when it comes to the microphone but her wrestling skill is far above most if not all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PurpleSai

*So basically Paige's title run...*

was a filler so AJ could return? Has Vince written all over it :vince$ No wonder they didn't care about developing character.


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She might do better as a heel hopefully. It's hard to be a newbie stuck in the bland face role. I agree with everyone saying a double turn would do well for AJ/Paige. AJ is so over right now anyway


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige being a Heel though...good lord she was aggressive.


----------



## ABailey115

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BrownianMotion said:


> Paige is one of the worst Divas in a long long time.


She may not be the best on the mic, but neither is that Brock Lesnar guy you're sporting LOL 

Paige can definitely compete one-on-one with AJ, and that's what I think a lot of people are tuning in to this feud for -- not the mic skills, but the wrestling.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Not disagreeing but it's not like she gets a lot of mic time to hone her craft. It was the same way in NXT too. Practice makes perfect...I mean she's only 21 years old. She's a great women's wrestler. AJ/Paige feud will be money.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Her mic work isn't mind blowing, but I don't see how it's terrible either. Sure, AJ is a lot better, but I'd still rather listen to her talk than most of the women on the roster.


----------



## White Glove Test

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

personally I think Bailey should have come up before Paige.


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Coyotex said:


> you probably think that because of the accent



Doubt it. I'm British myself & have an accent, but Paige really needs to work on her mic skills.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Aj - Paige feud gonna be :mark:


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

Didn't develop her as a face but they sure will now she has turned heel. Heel Paige vs babyface AJ should be awesome.

Paige suits being a heel imo.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



superplex23 said:


> Paige is better than both Bellas, Layla and Summer Rae.


In no way is she better than any of them. All 4 are betting the ring, on the mic, look better, etc.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Thank God AJ Lee is back as Divas Champion! Insert Mabel Pines laugh.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She can cut heel promos, give her a chance as a heel in the coming weeks and see if your opinion changes. You might be surprised.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



KatKayson said:


> One of the best talkers in the company imo


:bosh she's average at best on the mic.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



ABailey115 said:


> She may not be the best on the mic, but neither is that Brock Lesnar guy you're sporting LOL
> 
> Paige can definitely compete one-on-one with AJ, and that's what I think a lot of people are tuning in to this feud for -- not the mic skills, but the wrestling.


I'm not even going to bother addressing any comparison to Brock, who happens to be one of the biggest main event draws in WWE history despite rarely speaking.

Paige's match have been much like Cena's. She gets beat down all match long then wins with one move at the end. She's horrendous on the mic and nothing special in the ring.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Still shouldnt have given the strap back to AJ.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

They should have kept her anti diva gimmick. It's stupid how she went from that to.... a generic smiling diva.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

*:lel Paige got booed out of the building. I'm glad they didn't bother with build up and just buried her on the spot. She's one of the worst talkers I've seen in awhile.*


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



ABailey115 said:


> She may not be the best on the mic, but neither is that Brock Lesnar guy you're sporting LOL
> 
> Paige can definitely compete one-on-one with AJ, and that's what I think a lot of people are tuning in to this feud for -- not the mic skills, but the wrestling.


And if we're speaking about mic skills, the guy in your sig literally made people switch the channel during his long, dull, and uninteresting 20 minute promos. He also wasn't a very big draw, which is why he never main evented a big 4 PPV.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She clearly isn't comfortable talking in front of a big crowd yet. The second those CM Punk chants started again, she looked like she didn't know what to do.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Londrick said:


> In no way is she better than any of them. All 4 are betting the ring, on the mic, look better, etc.


total divas mark fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

*I'VE BEEN SAYING THIS FOR MONTHS! IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME!*


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*









Servbot is happy for AJ Lee being back!


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

She fucking sucks.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She sucks on the mic because she's inexperienced and probably had to bend over for someone backstage to get her spot in WWE. Why are people surprised she sucks on the mic?


----------



## Callisto

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



superplex23 said:


> Paige is better than both Bellas and Summer Rae.


You can repeat this to yourself as much as you want, this doesn't change the reality that Nikki, Brie, and Summer are all _light years_ ahead of Paige as a performer.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

The people hating on Paige :Jordan

Any diva will look like shit compared to AJ who seems like a natural atm. Paige is ok on the mic, she's better known for her ring work though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

I literally felt embarrassed for her


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

:banderas people making every excuse they can think of for a chick with indisputably terrible public speaking skills


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



The Reigns Train said:


> *:lel Paige got booed out of the building. I'm glad they didn't bother with build up and just buried her on the spot. She's one of the worst talkers I've seen in awhile.*


How did they bury her? Clearly this is the start of a double turn and a lone Paige Aj feud. Turning Paige heel allows her to build her character and leads to an eventual Emma Paige wrestlemania title match:mark: Good stuff today.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

PW Insider was right all along.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> :bosh she's average at best on the mic.


Probably, 

but you see I watch an episode of nxt in 2012 and she had a pretty good match a few days later I joined this site and made her my avatar so i'm incapable of rational thinking and as far as i'm concerned she is either going to go down as the greatest diva of all time or WWE biggest waste of talent


----------



## Codarik

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She just sucks on the mic because she was a face, her upcoming heel promos are gonna be much better.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

There's no way to know until we see what the future holds. The fact that they brought up Paige as the champion instead of having someone else win it demonstrates to me that this is likely not over.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*So if Paige wins the title back and has something substantial will the doubters ...*










Start to cut her some slack???? .... I *COMPLETELY* get it as to why people have felt the way they have towards Paige since winning the title, however I've felt that way too much emphasis and blame has been put on Paige's behalf when she's not really been given anything to work with, now that AJ has come back and taken the title, she's got something to work with now and hopefully the WWE will put some effort in this in regards to the booking and have a substantial feud ahead, like they did with Kaitlyn really.

They gave Kaitlyn/AJ's feud lots of mic time, the contract signing, them mimicking each other .... they basically gave them a lot to work with and it did favours for both Kaitlyn and AJ ... it allowed AJ to not only develop her character during the time, but it also allowed her and Kaitlyn to showcase herself ... which is something Paige has never 'really' been able to do.

And I know some people here are going to knock Paige's mic skills (I've seen a thread title already) ... but the girl has not been on the roster that long so cut her some slack and ALLOW her to develop, the same way AJ did and any other diva on the roster that became good, Kaitlyn also showed improvement from the feud that benefited both her AND AJ, neither of them were anything spectacular previously and AJ did have a lot of development working programmes with Ziggler and Bryan, sop it didn't happen over night for her either.

Now this is giving Paige the chance she needs to be able to showcase herself AND develop, I know some of you guys here who have been critical to her have kept an open mind, been valid with your thoughts and opinions and not everyone has just come in to bash Paige for the sake of it, so it's mainly those people who have this open mind that I'm interested to hear the vibes from, as anyone else with a set mind are just not going to credit her regardless ... so I'm interested in genuine, thoughtful views ... not anything from a biased point of view.

Thoughts in regards to this?​


----------



## Empress

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

It was bad. AJ saved that segment.


----------



## evilshade

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige isnt okay on the mic, shes terrible. it's not just cause of the crappy dialogues, her delivery sucks too. She needs to take acting lessons


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Codarik said:


> She just sucks on the mic because she was a face, her upcoming heel promos are gonna be much better.


She didn't have any mic time until tonight.

And the RAW after WrestleMania 30 doesn't count.


----------



## PurpleSai

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

SO FUCKING HAPPY BUT SERIOUSLY THERE IS A TORNADO WARNING IM FREAKING OUT AJ HELP ME


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Ineveitable AJ lover/ Paige haters comments commence.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

First of all, Paige KILLED it on the mic tonight. 

But FUCK wwe. Bullshit. Disrespect to Paige tonight. It'll all be alright in the end because Paige will out wrestle AJ again just like she did tonight and will recapture the gold in no time. AJ's win tonight is what you call a fluke.


----------



## Freeway.86

I have zero faith in WWE to properly follow up on this.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> First of all, Paige KILLED it on the mic tonight.
> 
> But FUCK wwe. Bullshit. Disrespect to Paige tonight. It'll all be alright in the end because Paige will out wrestle AJ again just like she did tonight and will recapture the gold in no time. AJ's win tonight is what you call a fluke.


I wish I was able to rep you again!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: So if Paige wins the title back and has something substantial will the doubters .*

I wholeheartedly agree. Think of this logically - why would they have brought Paige up from NXT for the sole purpose of being the champion while AJ was away doing whatever it was, when any other Diva would've sufficed?

This reeks of having been planned.


----------



## jarrett178

*Thank God, now Paige can go back to NXT.*

And find a personality. She was a horrible champ. She was worse than Gail Kim.

It seems like AJ will end up dropping the championship to Naomi at Summerslam or Night of Champions in September.

I'm over here thanking Jesus.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Londrick said:


> In no way is she better than any of them. All 4 are betting the ring, on the mic, look better, etc.


then why hasn't layla done anything good in years?


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She's the worst in the company. Hopefully this buried her for good.


----------



## Cyon

So I'm guessing that with tonight, Paige turned heel and starts a feud with AJ in which Paige will get the title again?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

She out wrestled AJ tonight. AJ could never do head butts like Paige did. Cheap roll up victory. At least Paige was able to defeat AJ with a move like the Paige Turner.

Oh well, on the bright side now Paige will unleash her heel side just like we all wanted and will get some serious heat when she makes AJ tap to the PTO. Paige will never tap to the Black Widow. Never.


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



KingLobos said:


> She's the worst in the company.



I thought that was Eva Marie.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

'O my lord paige sucks on the mic'...Please tell me that's a euphemism.


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She isn't too bad once you get past her accent, she is still fairly new and will grow her mic ability with time. I don't understand the hatred she gets about it, wouldn't you hope she improves rather than just saying "She Sucks".


----------



## p862011

wwe ruined Paige who in creative thought looking at Paige in NXT that it was best for business to make a raven haired Gothic chick who wears dark colors,a leather jacket,constantly screams and her offense consists of headbutts and corner chest stomps

that she should be a happy go lucky babyface who gets beat up most of her matches and gets fluke wins


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



KingLobos said:


> She's the worst in the company. Hopefully this buried her for good.


The only thing this did was help make her by giving her the proper heel turn she needed from the beginning. Now her character will kick off. WWE finally doing it right. Solid raw tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Créole Heat said:


> She clearly isn't comfortable talking in front of a big crowd yet. The second those CM Punk chants started again, she looked like she didn't know what to do.


I literally felt bad for her once they started the CM Punk chants while she was talking. Her becoming a heel is a good move imo.


----------



## evilshade

Leonardo Spanky said:


> First of all, Paige KILLED it on the mic tonight.
> 
> But FUCK wwe. Bullshit. Disrespect to Paige tonight. It'll all be alright in the end because Paige will out wrestle AJ again just like she did tonight and will recapture the gold in no time. AJ's win tonight is what you call a fluke.


lmao.. A+ trolling, well played sir


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige is not great on the mic, but she did alright for a diva, add to that we're all comparing her to AJ Lee who is by far one of the greatest women on the mic. 

Did anyone else catch Paige's dirty look to Aj when the idiots in the crowd kept chanting "Cm Punk", Paige genuinely looked fucking annoyed. I even think I saw Aj be annoyed that the crowd was messing up her return. I just read that Smackdown is going to be in New Jersey, so I'm sure Aj will get a good amount of time and maybe we might see Paige as a heel. Should be good.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She isn't Ric Flair on the mic but she isn't awful.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Jingoro said:


> then why hasn't layla done anything good in years?


Because she wasn't booked to do anything relevant in years. Looks at her recent angle with Rae and Fandango, certainly a lot better than anything Paige has done despite being the one to end AJ's year long reign and multiple PPV title matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> First of all, Paige KILLED it on the mic tonight.
> 
> But FUCK wwe. Bullshit. Disrespect to Paige tonight. It'll all be alright in the end because Paige will out wrestle AJ again just like she did tonight and will recapture the gold in no time. AJ's win tonight is what you call a fluke.


----------



## Chris22

Well i guess the good thing is that maybe this will get me more into Paige if she goes heel. Maybe WWE has wanted Paige to be the 'just happy to be here rookie'? Maybe this is what WWE wanted all along, the make the fans think Paige is sweet so when she finally goes full heel the crowd will react more and get her over? It'll be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Barry Horowitz

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

The whole segment was terrible. All of a sudden, AJ is acting like a face and Paige is acting like a heel? Am I really supposed to boo someone they built up for a year as a villain and cheer someone they've been building up as a loveable underdog who just keeps coming up big?

If we saw some kind of attitude change over the weeks, like Paige getting more and more cocky and saying that she's already bored with the lack of competition and THEN AJ comes back and reminds Paige that she still exists, we'd have a bit of a story.


----------



## ROHFan19

Lmfao Paige killed it on the mic...I fucking can't


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

People just hating on the accent. If it ain't an American accent someone automatically sucks. fpalm


----------



## ROHFan19

The Reigns Train said:


>


I want to give you all of my rep


----------



## Oakue

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige did not impress in her very big chance with AJ gone for almost 3 months. I think most of it was not her fault to be fair about it. But that won't matter to Vince. He'll look at it as giving her a big chance and she didn't do it. That does not bode well for her, long term in the eyes of Vince, I wouldn't think.


----------



## Barry Horowitz

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



HHHGame78 said:


> People just hating on the accent. If it ain't an American accent someone automatically sucks. fpalm


The accent and her music are the only two things I like about her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> The only thing this did was help make her by giving her the proper heel turn she needed from the beginning. Now her character will kick off. WWE finally doing it right. Solid raw tonight.


*Remember how you said AJ would never come back? Remember how you said Paige would have a year long title reign? Remember when I told you AJ would bury her immediately? *


----------



## Callisto

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



HHHGame78 said:


> People just hating on the accent. If it ain't an American accent someone automatically sucks. fpalm


Her accent is the least of her worries.

The shaky, awkward delivery of her lines, her wooden range of emotions, her lack of vocal power, her lack of charisma, among others are why she is easily one of the worst mic performers in the women's division.


----------



## HellhammerMario

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Oh, man. Haters gonna hate, I suppose. Are there other Divas better than Paige on the mic? Absolutely. Does she deserve to be buried or sent back to NXT? Hell no. She has a great look, her ring skills are damn near unmatched on the Divas roster, and she's young. Despite her loss tonight, there's nowhere for her to go but up. Paige, as she said, is here to stay... as well as breathe some much needed fresh air into a stale Divas division.

Edit: Paige works better as a heel, anyway. Let's hope WWE capitalizes on that.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: So if Paige wins the title back and has something substantial will the doubters .*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. Think of this logically - why would they have brought Paige up from NXT for the sole purpose of being the champion while AJ was away doing whatever it was, when any other Diva would've sufficed?
> 
> This reeks of having been planned.


Yeah, it'll be interesting reading some of the responses in this thread as I'm interested to hear what people have to say in regards to this, like if they're going to allow her to develop or not, it should really separate the field.

Some people genuinely give criticism and I wouldn't say they were haters, then there are some that just want to shit on her, which it's pointless even asking those people to have conversations cause they aren't going to do anything other than put her down, however I can understand why some people have felt how they have genuinely, and said it in a way of genuine vibes/thoughts and feelings, as opposed to just wanting to put her down.

Be interesting to see what vibes this thread brings, if people read it of course


----------



## wrestle33

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Like i said in the live raw discussion thread

Paige is miserably bad on the shtick

Anybody missing that is in denial

AJ saved the segment obviously


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Thank God, now Paige can go back to NXT.*

does everyone here just immediately start guessing when a new champ will lose the title? i've been a fan of wrestling since the 80's and have never done it once. yeah before an upcoming ppv, but right after a title change? it's kinda insane to me.

been seeing these kinds of posts more and more. almost feel bad for people that can't let it sink in for a day or even minutes without going into smark mode.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Remember how you said AJ would never come back? Remember how you said Paige would have a year long title reign? Remember when I told you AJ would bury her immediately? *


Paige will win the title back at summerslam and solidify her heel turn. Shes now chasing the title like you suggested and AJ will help put her over. I am ok with it.


----------



## lita hardy

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Not the best, not the worst :toomanykobes


----------



## p862011

*Re: So if Paige wins the title back and has something substantial will the doubters .*

wwe did Paige no favors she wins her title in her debut when the wwe audience doesn't know who she is and on top of that none of the other heels have any heat and are barely even over not to mention they gave her no character and zero mic time

they set her up to fail and same thing happened to emma


----------



## KingJohn

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She not too much better in the ring either, thank god AJ came back to take her spot as top Diva.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



HHHGame78 said:


> People just hating on the accent. If it ain't an American accent someone automatically sucks. fpalm


If it was her accent why do other wrestlers with English accents like Barrett, Regal, etc get praised for their mic skills?


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

It has nothing to do with her accent. Some of us are British & think she still needs to work on her mic skills.




islesfan13 said:


> Paige will win the title back at summerslam and solidify her heel turn. Shes now chasing the title like you suggested and AJ will help put her over. I am ok with it.



I'm not so sure about that one. Somehow, I don't see AJ losing the title to her.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Somebody let me know when The Reigns Train is done marking out.


----------



## wrestle33

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Callisto said:


> Her accent is the least of her worries.
> 
> The shaky, awkward delivery of her lines, her wooden range of emotions, her lack of vocal power, her lack of charisma, among others are why she is easily one of the worst mic performers in the women's division.


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Thank God, now Paige can go back to NXT.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Good times.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Thank God, now Paige can go back to NXT.*

I'll be happy if the umpteen dozen Paige threads stop dominating this part of the forum. There were 6 Paige threads a minute ago on page one. It's the pissbreak title people, so post in the AJ thread and give the rest of us a break. There was plenty to talk about from tonight's Raw.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Thank God, now Paige can go back to NXT.*

I think there was already a Paige hate thread you can post in :jordan4

same old same old


----------



## .MCH

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

No, I just think WWE realized it wasn't working for Paige and decided to have her drop the belt asap. They probably thought Paige would be really over when AJ came back but she's not, so they had to have both of them turn for their feud to work.

I'm just a bitter mark that Alicia is likely officially done with the title picture now. 

Though crazy Alicia vs. crazy AJ at Summerslam. :vince$


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Good times.


Summerslam:dance PTO this time


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: So if Paige wins the title back and has something substantial will the doubters .*



p862011 said:


> wwe did Paige no favors she wins her title in her debut when the wwe audience doesn't know who she is and on top of that none of the other heels have any heat and are barely even over not to mention they gave her no character and zero mic time
> 
> they set her up to fail and same thing happened to emma


But what about if they give her something substantial to work with now? That's what I mean, she's obviously going to work something here with AJ, your thoughts in regards to what I wrote in the OP?


----------



## Cyon

*Re: Thank God, now Paige can go back to NXT.*

You say it like going to NXT is a punishment for divas.

With the way they're booked over there compared to RAW/Smackdown, it's more of a reward.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Summerslam:dance PTO this time


Totally. 

And I like how Paige has multiple ways she can finish AJ off in the future. Cradle DDT, Rampaige, PTO, Paige Turner. 

What does AJ have? One move that she stole from Gail Kim.


----------



## WWE

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



KatKayson said:


> One of the best talkers in the company imo



Are you high


----------



## darksideon

I hope her and Naomi both go to nxt so they can actually wrestle.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

Make up, hair done, skimpy outfit, constant posing in pictures.....Anti-Diva.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*

On the plus side, Paige and AJ will fued and make some spectacular lengthy Divas match.

Also, that's hope this fued overshadows Cameron Vs. Naomi fued which will be disastrous.


----------



## ROHFan19

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Totally.
> 
> And I like how Paige has multiple ways she can finish AJ off in the future. Cradle DDT, Rampaige, PTO, Paige Turner.
> 
> What does AJ have? One move that she stole from Gail Kim.



I had no idea that Paige created all of those moves. Good information to know.


----------



## .MCH

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> On the plus side, Paige and AJ will fued and make some spectacular lengthy Divas match.


Their feud will be a piece of shit like every other diva feud. 

Wouldn't be surprised if it's dropped after Battleground and Paige goes into the background.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Totally.
> 
> And I like how Paige has multiple ways she can finish AJ off in the future. Cradle DDT, Rampaige, PTO, Paige Turner.
> 
> What does AJ have? One move that she stole from Gail Kim.


I'm as big a fan as you, but there is no stealing moves. It's an octopus hold not "Gail Kim's move." Just like Paige's submission is an inverted sharpshooter with a chickenwing, not "Bull Nakano's move."


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Oh bloody hell, merged thread, that's messed that up now as it's all mixed up and confusing.


----------



## Shadowcran

Just posting here to thank the forum admin into moving some of the overload of Paige threads to here where they belong.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'm as big a fan as you, but there is no stealing moves. It's an octopus hold not "Gail Kim's move." Just like Paige's submission is an inverted sharpshooter with a chickenwing, not "Bull Nakano's move."


I know, just wanted to crap on AJ since I'm extremely pissed tonight. But still worth mentioning that Paige has more variety of ways to finisher her which will be nice to see.


----------



## lita hardy

Sucks for Paige to lose the title, however a part of me is actually relieve that it happend, as it will give Paige fresh start to build her character. It's a win win situation


----------



## Wonderllama

Wonderllama said:


> AJ should beat Paige and regain the title in their first rematch. I think it would be much better for Paige going forward. Paige should be chasing the title.


Ha! TOTALLY called it!


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*



.MCH said:


> Their feud will be a piece of shit like every other diva feud.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if it's dropped after Battleground and Paige goes into the background.


I don't think so. This is a match WWE wanted for a while now. Could be real good for the division if booked properly.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> The only thing this did was help make her by giving her the proper heel turn she needed from the beginning. Now her character will kick off. WWE finally doing it right. Solid raw tonight.


I saw absolutely no heel turn tonight. Paige wasn't doing anything she hadn't done in many matches before this one. She's always typically been aggressive in her wrestling style.

And while the whole hotshot symmetry thing is somewhat interesting, it wasn't the right call unless they were looking to bury Paige. They've just spent 3 months pushing her, having progressively better matches, only to have her pinned in a quick rollup? WTF is that? #unprotected as Russo would say.

If they were interested in preserving their investment they'd have had them go at it in a quality match at Battleground(AJ still wins), and then the rematch at SummerSlam. But remember that Charlotte is coming up, and there is no guarantee that a feud will ensue. It all really depends on where they take it from here, and that's always a crapshoot due to WWE politics.

As per AJ, her entire character is built around being a heel, and I don't see that changing in any way. I mean, she's the Black Fucking Widow ffs. She isn't suddenly going to be shitting pink bubbles so that Paige can turn heel.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ok...now time to relax and get back to more civilized conversation. 

So hopefully this segment tonight leads to a long feud. Rematch at Battleground, but who wins? 

And Summerslam should definitely be a submission match or some stipulation.


----------



## PurpleSai

So I'm guessing Paige fans are mad because someone took her title away in 2 seconds when some overrated hot topic girl took away AJ's 295 day reign with a shit botched finisher.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige will win the title back at summerslam and solidify her heel turn. Shes now chasing the title like you suggested and AJ will help put her over. I am ok with it.


I *hope* she's chasing the title up through SummerSlam, but they could just as easily decide to 'go another direction' next week. But if you think AJ is ever going to be a face so that Paige can be a heel, you're deluding yourself. AJ's character is not one that is built to be face. Everything about it is as a heel. From the skipping as taunting to the facial expressions.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

What's funny though is that whole thing came across like a double turn IMO


----------



## islesfan13

PurpleSai said:


> So I'm guessing Paige fans are mad because someone took her title away in 2 seconds when some overrated hot topic girl took away AJ's 295 day reign with a shit botched finisher.


you fail mention that the botch was by AJ:


----------



## Oakue

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

I really don't think they are turning Paige or AJ. AJ is so much more over and popular than Paige that it felt like she was a babyface. But I don't think she was supposed to be. Not that it matters to Vince though. If it wasn't clear already it is now. AJ is golden as hell in the eyes of Vince.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

In case anyone missed it tonight. Wish they included Paige's promo at the beginning because I thought it was good despite the reactions on here.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> What's funny though is that whole thing came across like a double turn IMO


It was. It was more obvious during the match when Paige acknowledged the AJ chants and shouted at her that it's her yard or whatever.


----------



## Freeway.86

*Re: So basically Paige's title run...*



islesfan13 said:


> I don't think so. This is a match WWE wanted for a while now. Could be real good for the division if *booked properly*.


That's almost the kiss of death there. I just have no faith in WWE to book it properly. Paige is a great heel and could be the best heel the divas division has ever seen, but I have no faith in them to do this feud justice. It's not going to surprise me at all if they give up on Paige and he's gone within the year. Won't shock me at all.


----------



## p862011

wwe should of never debuted paige as a baby face

doesn't this chick just scream heel or at the very least an edgy tweener face


----------



## s i Ç

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Sith Rollins said:


> Any diva will look like shit compared to AJ who seems like a natural atm. Paige is ok on the mic, she's better known for her ring work though.



_Pretty much this, there have been other divas/superstars with much worse mic skills but alas her in ring talent makes up for it but I'm glad they did the switch tonight she's better as a heel then a babyface. I'm not sure how AJ can pull off being a babyface again before the whole 'crazy chick' shtick maybe be more of a tweener but I hope she doesn't feud with the Total Divas again like before then again that's all they got unless they finally give Emma a chance._


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Yeah because Divas get over with mic skills anyways. Give her a break and just let her do her thing. She will be a better heel anyway, go watch her Shimmer stuff.


----------



## p862011

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

paige is great on the mic as a heel

she isn't good as a happy go lucky cena baby face

even cm punk was shitty on the mic when he was a smiling baby face back in 2006


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

p862011 said:


> wwe should of never debuted paige as a baby face
> 
> doesn't this chick just scream heel or at the very least an edgy tweener face


I know right? It's clear now that Paige will be the heel in this feud which is great, but I think they should have done the turn just before AJ returned.


----------



## s i Ç

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Callisto said:


> The shaky, awkward delivery of her lines, her wooden range of emotions, her lack of vocal power, her lack of charisma, among others are why she is easily one of the *worst mic performers* in the *women's division*.



_Cameron, Eva Marie, Natalya, Rosa & The Bella's say hi_


----------



## Tommy-V

Was hoping she would cheat to retain the title or get DQ intentionally.


----------



## PurpleSai

islesfan13 said:


> you fail mention that the botch was by AJ:


At least AJ is more interesting than a tree.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

It's going to be interesting to see how this plays out. It's kind of a bummer that Paige gets her first real time on the mic and it's so clearly filler just so that she's got a reason to be there for AJ to come back, it was a nothing promo. That and she has to deal with the CM Punk chants too. I could see the wheels turning in her head "I don't think it'd go over well in the back if I went off script and responded to the chants."


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

:lmao @ People defending Paige..

It's been KNOWN since she was in NXT her mic skills were poor to average.

I don't see how that will change just because she is a heel...

Hopefully someone backstage is giving her tips,but she comes off as not confident out there,and in awe of the crowds or something....she needs to work the crowds and be confident. Summer Rae has more of a presence than Paige. 

I hope i'm wrong but right now Paige is no worse than the rest of the divas. She isn't a bad wrestler but when she has a mic or has to act she comes off as completely awkward.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

All the divas suck on the mic. Every single one of them, no exceptions.


----------



## Wonderllama

This whole feud between Paige fans and AJ fans is completely stupid.

Am I the only one that likes BOTH these girls?


----------



## p862011

PurpleSai said:


> At least AJ is more interesting than a tree.


too bad aj is a shitty worker she wishes she was half the in ring worker as paige


----------



## islesfan13

PurpleSai said:


> At least AJ is more interesting than a tree.


IDK There are many trees that are more interesting than AJ IMO. For instance my apple tree.


----------



## PurpleSai

p862011 said:


> too bad aj is a shitty worker she wishes she was half the in ring worker as paige


Because wrestling is everything in the WWE :AJ


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige doesn't even need to be great on the mic, but her presence needs to improve big time...

Her gaining some cockiness and confidence could possibly help :draper2


----------



## HOJO

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Callisto said:


> Her accent is the least of her worries.
> 
> The shaky, awkward delivery of her lines, her wooden range of emotions, her lack of vocal power, her lack of charisma, among others are why she is easily one of the worst mic performers in the women's division.


Thank you for posting for me 
May I also add she seems like she's easily distratcted.


----------



## islesfan13

Wonderllama said:


> This whole feud between Paige fans and AJ fans is completely stupid.
> 
> Am I the only one that likes BOTH these girls?


Possibly but the back and forth between the fans could help elevate the feud. Even today when fans were chanting lets go AJ there were some saying lets go Paige. Obviously AJ got the bigger pop but that was still cool to here. Kind of like the Cena chants.


----------



## p862011

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> All the divas suck on the mic. Every single one of them, no exceptions.


pretty much and for god sakes lita became a hall of famer and she was one of the very worst promo workers in the history of this division


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Wonderllama said:


> This whole feud between Paige fans and AJ fans is completely stupid.
> 
> Am I the only one that likes BOTH these girls?


Not even close. People just need the chance to get their wiggles out before they can discuss this rationally again. Paige and AJ are my #1 and #2 favorite Divas, I would be delighted if they had a feud that was booked well.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



s i Ç said:


> _Cameron, Eva Marie, Natalya, Rosa & The Bella's say hi_


paige isn't better than any of those :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

No divas getting over with pure wrestling, not even AJ, AJ got over doing catchphrases


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BrownianMotion said:


> And if we're speaking about mic skills, the guy in your sig literally made people switch the channel during his long, dull, and uninteresting 20 minute promos. He also wasn't a very big draw, which is why he never main evented a big 4 PPV.


Could have sworn he main-evented SummerSlam 2009 and Royal Rumble 2013......

Anywoo, Paige needs work, she has the tools I believe but needs to work on her pacing and mannerisms. Damn sure she can wrestle tho, let her be the Chris Benoit of the divas, very aggressive and technical. Minus the double murder/suicide, of course.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



p862011 said:


> pretty much and for god sakes lita became a hall of famer and she was one of the very worst promo workers in the history of this division


Exactly, divas don't need promo skills to be successful in WWE. All they need is to look good and be somewhat decent in the ring.


----------



## Enigmal

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Who the fuck cares about diva's mic skills?

Attractive woman with poor mic skills >>> Ugly woman with good mic skills.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Enigmal said:


> Who the fuck cares about diva's mic skills?
> 
> Attractive woman with poor mic skills >>> Ugly woman with good mic skills.


Because Attractive woman + good worker + good mic skills > everything else.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> All the divas suck on the mic. Every single one of them, no exceptions.


aj sucks on the mic?


----------



## evilshade

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Enigmal said:


> Who the fuck cares about diva's mic skills?
> 
> Attractive woman with poor mic skills >>> Ugly woman with good mic skills.


I guess I'll have to agree with you there

Paige >>> AJ Lee


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Jingoro said:


> aj sucks on the mic?


Possibly. I haven't heard her cut a promo since 2012, she sucked back then, i'm sure she sucks now.. All the divas i watch on a regular basis suck on the mic.


----------



## HOJO

p862011 said:


> too bad aj is a shitty worker she wishes she was half the in ring worker as paige


:LOL


----------



## MaoMao999

Heel Paige incoming!

DIS GON B GUD.

Waiting for Paige to say:

"Vanilla midget bitch!"

:mark:


----------



## mjames74

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

I just don't think she is comfortable as a face. But I think the CM Punk chants really threw her off.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



mjames74 said:


> I just don't think she is comfortable as a face. But I think the CM Punk chants really threw her off.


I could tell what she was thinking when she heard them "Shit, they'd get mad at me if I went off script and responded to these chants."

Stephanie McMahon could, for obvious reasons, but it was probably a good move on Paige not answering the chants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

This thread's title piqued my interest, but,alas, there were no pictures.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Codarik said:


> She just sucks on the mic because she was a face, her upcoming heel promos are gonna be much better.


How is that gonna change anything? You're either a good mic worker, or you're not.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

*I didn't think Paige was bad on the mic at all. But I never thought there would be a time I'd mark out for AJ like I did tonight.*


----------



## Gametoo

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



superplex23 said:


> Paige is better than both Bellas, Layla and Summer Rae.




Lol on mic skills?! No.


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

I've never heard Paige talk, but she can't be much worse than AJ.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

This picture doesn't tell me that they're doing a double turn. In other news, AJ is fucking emaciated now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Her mic skills may not be up to par yet considering she's only a 21-year old diva... But damn she's nice to look at! Loads of potential for her, if only the WWE can book her right.

But as we all know ... well... haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This picture doesn't tell me that they're doing a double turn. In other news, AJ is fucking emaciated now.


*She's been running and working out a lot. Gotta help Punk get rid of that belly:*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *She's been running and working out a lot. Gotta help Punk get rid of that belly:*


If they were to do a double turn, would it be terribly cheap to have Paige come out dressed as CM Punk with his music? (because I'd like it)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> If they were to do a double turn, would it be terribly cheap to have Paige come out dressed as CM Punk with his music? (because I'd like it)


*Well, that's 1 way to get legitimate heel heat. Good luck cutting a promo with a fraction of the quality though.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, that's 1 way to get legitimate heel heat. Good luck cutting a promo with a fraction of the quality though.*


----------



## HardKor1283

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ok...now time to relax and get back to more civilized conversation.
> 
> So hopefully this segment tonight leads to a long feud. Rematch at Battleground, but who wins?
> 
> And Summerslam should definitely be a submission match or some stipulation.


A submission match would be so great! I really hope WWE books this feud right. I don't even really care who comes out as the winner, I'm a huge fan of both Paige and AJ. I just want to see this feud given the treatment it deserves. Because with Cena back as WWEWHC, I got nothing else to really look forward to.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

HardKor1283 said:


> A submission match would be so great! I really hope WWE books this feud right. I don't even really care who comes out as the winner, I'm a huge fan of both Paige and AJ. I just want to see this feud given the treatment it deserves. Because with Cena back as WWEWHC, I got nothing else to really look forward to.


I want this to go all Summer at least, and I want them to exchange the title a few times. I think it would have been better if Paige had her first title loss at Battleground or Summerslam though. Now I want her to win the title back at Summerslam. Have Battleground end in a controversial finish or something with AJ retaining. 

Paige has to snap or something next week on RAW and go full heel.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Well, that was fucking shocking. I thought the news MetsFan4Ever dropped about AJ sealed the feud's fate. Incredible surprise; still don't know how I feel about it. The selfish side of me wants AJ to be a heel and Paige a face. I dunno, I feel like Paige would be better as a face chasing the title. Having her as a heel doing that would be silly.


----------



## Arm005

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

After hearing Paige talk more tonight I have to agree that the evidence is stacking up against Paige and her mic skills. It may just be the fact that she doesn't really have any established personality though. We don't know what she's like or why we should care.

I liked the brief heel Paige glimpse, especially next to AJ. I thought there could be something in there to work with. But then she started crying as AJ left and the whole tough heel potential went out the window for me.

I say give it some time. AJ did a great job as a heel and I'm hoping her face run will be just as good. We can't judge it based off one night.

Edit: Also, maybe having a long feud between AJ and Paige could help AJ teach Paige a thing or two. Elevate her to a new level and such.


----------



## Gametoo

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



JohnnyC55 said:


> I've never heard Paige talk, but she can't be much worse than AJ.



Lol AJ can't talk?! she is by far one of the best talker right now, your fav should learn how to cut a promo from her tbh. :agree:


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: So if Paige wins the title back and has something substantial will the doubters .*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. Think of this logically - why would they have brought Paige up from NXT for the sole purpose of being the champion while AJ was away doing whatever it was, when any other Diva would've sufficed?
> 
> This reeks of having been planned.


Why? Because WWE went on a European tour shortly after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Thank god AJ is back and has the title. Pagie's reign was really bad. Any reign Kelly Kelly had was better than this. Saying that though, I realize that is not Paige's fault at all. She can't help how her character is booked and I'm sure it wasn't her idea to have the matches go so that she can't do shit and hits one move and wins. That's not her fault either. She's so much better than WWE is allowing her to be... but her reign fucking sucked and I'm glad to see it's over. Maybe they can turn her into the bad ass bitch she should have been all along instead of some fucking cry baby. *


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige was too devastated for a backstage interview.


----------



## hbgoo1975

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, that's 1 way to get legitimate heel heat. Good luck cutting a promo with a fraction of the quality though.*


Not happening. No Diva will ever dress like Punk. AJ beating Paige was like Mabel Pines making fun of Jigglypuff.


----------



## Rasslor

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

LOL WHO CARES ABOUT WOMEN.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She seemed pretty nervous, but AJ seemed nervous as well when she was new, so she'll improve.


----------



## Eazy-E

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Rasslor said:


> LOL WHO CARES ABOUT WOMEN.


----------



## Rasslor

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Eazy-E said:


>


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

FUCK! Anyone else legitimately sad that she lost? lol


----------



## Freeway.86

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> FUCK! Anyone else legitimately sad that she lost? lol


I was, but I'm coming around on the idea that the way WWE was booking her the title was an albatross so it's better she reset and become the heel she was born to be. This could be great if WWE does it right. Huge emphasis on if.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

When the crowd was chanting cm punk,she was like a deer caught in the headlights it was cringe worth to say the least


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

In the words of someone else, "this could tell one of the oldest tales: Up-and-comer gets knocked off her high-horse, learns to take a loss, and comes back with a sharper edge to her sword."

I don't know if Paige being a heel is necessary. She was a face in NXT and people loved her but she was an asskicker and had edge to her. AJ's mannerisms and speech still reeks of heel tendencies, perhaps it would be best if they didn't do a double turn.


----------



## .MCH

Paige is likely done in WWE's eyes. She'll get her rematch and feud with AJ for a little bit but with her dropping the title so soon (and it being unlikely that she'll win it back anytime in the near future since her first reign was a bust) I doubt there's much plans for her.

They gave away the AJ/Paige match on RAW, with no build at all. It was clearly them hitting the panic button on Paige's title reign and now what do you do? Build Paige up for what?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> In the words of someone else, "this could tell one of the oldest tales: Up-and-comer gets knocked off her high-horse, learns to take a loss, and comes back with a sharper edge to her sword."
> 
> I don't know if Paige being a heel is necessary. She was a face in NXT and people loved her but she was an asskicker and had edge to her. AJ's mannerisms and speech still reeks of heel tendencies, perhaps it would be best if they didn't do a double turn.


Man..., I really hope so, Paige is too talented to just throw away like some people say the WWE might do. IDK why but I really like Paige, She is the only Diva I have ever really cared about, So I am really sad about what might happen to her


----------



## .MCH

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Man..., I really hope so, Paige is too talented to just throw away like some people say the WWE might do. IDK why but I really like Paige, She is the only Diva I have ever really cared about, So I am really sad about what might happen to her


She's probably going to get fucked over, and the sad thing is, none of it has been her fault.

She never recovered from beating AJ the night after WM. AJ should have at least stayed to give Paige a rematch at ER. Then she was placed in feuds where she wasn't the focus at all. She and Alicia could have had a great feud if they actually gave a reason behind Alicia's meltdown's and if Paige was somehow involved in that story. 

And now AJ beats her in about a minute or so and makes Paige's entire title reign look pointless. It really hurt her credibility tbh. The one thing that hurt her the most was that she never got a payoff from beating AJ and then last night they instantly had AJ win the title back.

We'll be getting Brie vs. AJ in two months time, I bet. It's sad because we were finally getting something different with different divas and now we're heading towards the path of the same old shit we got last year.

All Paige needed in her reign was to chase a heel to get over as a face. THEN you could have had AJ return down the line.


----------



## fifty_

The amount of hate both AJ and Paige receive is kinda too much I think. I was upset when Aj lost the belt to Paige the night after wrestlemania, and tonight I was upset that AJ won it back from her. Tonight however, it upset me a bit more, especially when I see the amount of hate she receives lol and then when you read all this stuff about mcmahon not liking her etc, hope its not true.
Aj got me interested in watching the divas matches cause she would actually wrestle, and Paige did the same after Aj was gone. I like both of them, I think they're both really talented and do hope for a good feud to come from all of this.

Paige has received a lot of hate since her debut on raw, most of it seems to just be to piss of the Paige fans though. She's not as bad as a lot of those that dislike her say she is, and of course she's not as good as her hardcore fans say... but she's good, just like Aj is. In a way both Aj and Paige are even now, since they both won the title from each other in short unexpected matches on Raw, so one would expect the real matches and real feud to begin after this. Paige looked nervous on the mic, yeah but I don't really blame all of it on her to be honest. The WWE lets her do her first promo (after the one on her debut) in front of an audience when the entire crowd is chanting "CM punk" during the whole thing, it pretty much got to her (it was pretty obvious). 

Also like another poster already mentioned, it would make no sense to completely forget about Paige now and bury her, otherwise why have her be champion only during Aj's absence in the first place? If all they wanted was a random diva to hold it while she was gone they could have just gone with the easy route and given Tamina the title, and not call up Paige from NXT to win it from her.

If this does end up being a face Aj vs Heel Paige i'm definitely interested :mark: Paige's style makes her seem more like a heel anyway. Maybe now they'll actually develop a personality and character for her.


----------



## Stad

The Reigns Train said:


> *She's been running and working out a lot. Gotta help Punk get rid of that belly:*


What belly?


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

Paige looks, talks and wrestle's like absolute shit. The whole diva's division is trash but she finds a way to stick out in a bad way.


----------



## AbareKiller

Paige is pretty awesome and has a bright future ahead of her but if you guys think she's going over AJ at SS you're fooling yourselves. Vince is a HUUUUGE AJ mark, and he clearly wants her as the face of Divas division, and that's not going to change. 

The only reason Paige got the title was because AJ wanted time off, had she not, she would be approaching 400 days in her initial title reign right about now.


----------



## .MCH

AbareKiller said:


> Paige is pretty awesome and has a bright future ahead of her but if you guys think she's going over AJ at SS you're fooling yourselves. Vince is a HUUUUGE AJ mark, and he clearly wants her as the face of Divas division, and that's not going to change.
> 
> The only reason Paige got the title was because AJ wanted time off, had she nott, she would be approaching 400 days in her initial title reign right about now.


No, Naomi was supposed to beat her the night after WM and likely would have won the belt even if AJ didn't want time off.

The plan was probably always to keep AJ's reign going until WM. The only reason Paige lost the title tonight is because it was WWE hitting the panic button.


----------



## AbareKiller

.MCH said:


> No, Naomi was supposed to beat her the night after WM and likely would have won the belt even if AJ didn't want time off.
> 
> The plan was probably always to keep AJ's reign going until WM. The only reason Paige lost the title tonight is because it was WWE hitting the panic button.



No Naomi wasn't, Reports said that Vince wanted AJ booked as strong as possible in a an attempt to Woo CM Punk back.


----------



## .MCH

AbareKiller said:


> No Naomi wasn't, Reports said that Vince wanted AJ booked as strong as possible in a an attempt to Woo CM Punk back.


AJ made Naomi tap on purpose at WM (at least she was supposed to - the whole finish looked botched). She was then supposed to come out the next night and demand a rematch and win the belt but they made a last minute decision on Paige.

And Punk is done with the WWE. Why don't people get that? The WWE gets that now as well. AJ didn't win the belt tonight because of Punk, she won it because they're basically throwing their hands up in the air on Paige, let's be real.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

.MCH said:


> AJ made Naomi tap on purpose at WM (at least she was supposed to - the whole finish looked botched). She was then supposed to come out the next night and demand a rematch and win the belt but they made a last minute decision on Paige.
> 
> And Punk is done with the WWE. Why don't people get that? The WWE gets that now as well. AJ didn't win the belt tonight because of Punk, she won it because they're basically throwing their hands up in the air on Paige, let's be real.


Again, how do you throw your hands up with Paige when you never invested in her to begin with? Yeah they gave her (short) matches but how is a Diva expected to get over with their in-ring work when we've firmly established that they're told "not to outshine the guys"?


----------



## .MCH

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Again, how do you throw your hands up with Paige when you never invested in her to begin with? Yeah they gave her (short) matches but how is a Diva expected to get over with their in-ring work when we've firmly established that they're told "not to outshine the guys"?


She's been champion for the past three months and it failed in their eyes. I don't work in creative but I think we all know how it works when it comes to deciding what's a bust and what isn't and they likely view Paige as a huge main roster bust. 

You're thinking too much into it for the WWE. You know damn well there's nowhere to go with Paige now. She pretty much lost all of her credibility tonight. You could argue, build her up as heel to win the title back but this is the WWE. There's no way they're putting the belt back on someone they view as a bust anytime soon. Even if she got over as a heel, they still likely won't put the belt back on her anytime soon.

And if you're not putting the belt back on her, then what's the point? The booking tonight was terrible.


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## rick1027

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

she did look bad to me aj was 1000 times better tonight then paige. im sorry paige marks the more i see from her the less im thinking she worth the money right now. theyve booked her like crap not allowed her to show anything and so far she hasnt shown much for in ring ability. thats the three basics of wrestling. as of right now shes the worst of the divas in my book. im still allowing her a chance to get better but she got to improve not look worse each time


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

.MCH said:


> She's been champion for the past three months and it failed in their eyes. I don't work in creative but I think we all know how it works when it comes to deciding what's a bust and what isn't and they likely view Paige as a huge main roster bust.
> 
> You're thinking too much into it for the WWE. You know damn well there's nowhere to go with Paige now. She pretty much lost all of her credibility tonight. You could argue, build her up as heel to win the title back but this is the WWE. There's no way they're putting the belt back on someone they view as a bust anytime soon. Even if she got over as a heel, they still likely won't put the belt back on her anytime soon.
> 
> And if you're not putting the belt back on her, then what's the point? The booking tonight was terrible.


You make some good points and I totally agree the booking tonight was terrible, but I don't think this necessarily means that Paige is 'done'. I will wait to see how Paige is used next week before I start losing hope. I'm expecting them to seal the deal on the heel turn. 

But I am worried because beyond the initial shock of her losing, I was also extremely upset because there were many better ways to book last night's segment in favor of a long feud. Paige could have walked out of the arena and refused to wrestle, or she should have cheated to win. Both scenarios would have given this feud more legs and they could have easily had AJ win at Battleground instead. 

Now Paige really has to win at Summerslam, and she can drop the belt back at Survior Series or hell, even WrestleMania actually. Try to keep AJ away from Paige after the summer with a different storyline and have her win an epic one on one match at Wrestlemania 31 as the babyface. That should satisfy Vince's obsession with AJ if he has the patience for long term booking. 

Paige vs AJ until September. 

Paige as champ vs. Natalya and other divas for the rest of the year and build her up as a dominant heel. 

Then 2015 starts with the 2nd chapter of the AJ/Paige rivalry until Mania.


----------



## p862011

honestly i feel bad for Paige she was the biggest shinning star of NXT only for wwe to bring her up and completely ruined her they gave her no character for the fans to connect with and gave her maybe 2 promos her entire time on the roster

then they make a natural heel/tweener a happy go lucky babyface


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The good news is that we have spoken out before on what we considered to be terribly booked runs (at the time) that ended up with great payoffs, such as Daniel Bryan's. There is still a way to make greatness out of this.


----------



## p862011

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



rick1027 said:


> she did look bad to me aj was 1000 times better tonight then paige. im sorry paige marks the more i see from her the less im thinking she worth the money right now. theyve booked her like crap not allowed her to show anything and so far she hasnt shown much for in ring ability. thats the three basics of wrestling. *as of right now shes the worst of the divas in my book.* im still allowing her a chance to get better but she got to improve not look worse each time


you got to be fucking kidding me lol

worse than eva marie?the bellas?aksana before she was released?cameron?rosa mendes?

i'm done with you guys good lord people really dont know talent when it is right in front of them


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Oakue said:


> *Paige did not impress in her very big chance with AJ gone for almost 3 months.* I think most of it was not her fault to be fair about it. But that won't matter to Vince. He'll look at it as giving her a big chance and she didn't do it. That does not bode well for her, long term in the eyes of Vince, I wouldn't think.


This. 

She's still young and has time to improve. As of right now though, 0 fucks to be given from me.


----------



## p862011

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> The good news is that we have spoken out before on what we considered to be terribly booked runs (at the time) that ended up with great payoffs, such as Daniel Bryan's. There is still a way to make greatness out of this.


daniel bryan was storyline booking 

paige is character booking which is far more important 

a story line can be saved easily a character is a first impression deal

daniel bryan was booked like john cena in comparison to paige


----------



## rick1027

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



p862011 said:


> you got to be fucking kidding me lol
> 
> worse than eva marie?the bellas?aksana before she was released?cameron?rosa mendes?
> 
> i'm done with you guys good lord people really dont know talent when it is right in front of them


she hasnt shown me anything thats worth saying was good mic ring or back and forth until she shows me anything along those lines she be the bottom. i do admit i didnt see her on nxt just on raw time and ppvs


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Yeah, I've been saying she was garbage on the mic since forever.


----------



## p862011

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



rick1027 said:


> she hasnt shown me anything thats worth saying was good mic ring or back and forth until she shows me anything along those lines she be the bottom. i do admit i didnt see her on nxt just on raw time and ppvs


hard to show you something when you get a maximum of 5 minutes to work and the matches consist of getting your ass beat for 99% of the match and hit 1 move and win

go watch her matches with emma in nxt


----------



## fifty_

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

The thing is, when you put any diva to have a promo with Aj in the same ring, it's pretty obvious that Aj will seem like the better talker every single time simply because she's that good at it. It wasn't that Paige was "terrible", at least I don't think so, just that Paige was overshadowed by how good Aj is on the mic. Then when you throw in the fact that's it's her 2nd time talking in front of a crowd this big and you have fans chanting "cm punk" through most of her promo, I don't really blame her for getting more nervous than she already was.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I think that there was significance to the fact that Paige pinned AJ with her finisher while AJ won the championship back with a small package.


----------



## kariverson

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

You can see how wide the difference between AJ and Paige is just looking at their faces and expression when the CM Punk chants started. Paige was lost and it seemed like she couldn't speak if there isn't silence in the arena. AJ in the other hand gave such a cute expression completely appropriate with the occasion.

Thing is though, Paige is so young and inexperienced. She will definitely get better. I think she got called up too early.


----------



## kopitelewis

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Again, it's not her but the material she is given. Watch her NXT stuff for crying out loud she can hold her own on a mic.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



fifty_ said:


> The thing is, when you put any diva to have a promo with Aj in the same ring, it's pretty obvious that Aj will seem like the better talker every single time simply because she's that good at it. It wasn't that Paige was "terrible", at least I don't think so, just that Paige was overshadowed by how good Aj is on the mic. Then when you throw in the fact that's it's her 2nd time talking in front of a crowd this big and you have fans chanting "cm punk" through most of her promo, I don't really blame her for getting more nervous than she already was.


Sorry but no. 

Paige was awful on commentary with Cameron and that's with Cameron being awful as well. There is no excuse in that scenario is there? If anything she should have out shined Cameron but she couldn't even manage that. 

As I said earlier though, she's young and has time to improve if she can.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

I find it hilarious that some fans are calling it the end of the world for Paige by putting the title on AJ Lee. Hello guys, this was the obvious thing to do to make this feud an interesting one down the track. Now they have two focal points for the divas division. Some people are so dumb


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

what an awful promo


----------



## fifty_

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Sorry but no.
> 
> Paige was awful on commentary with Cameron and that's with Cameron being awful as well. There is no excuse in that scenario is there? If anything she should have out shined Cameron but she couldn't even manage that.
> 
> As I said earlier though, she's young and has time to improve if she can.


True, she has time to improve, sucks for her cause if they'd have give her more mic time these past couple months she wouldn't have seemed as shaky... Feuding with Aj should help her out with all of this too. I don't remember the commentary segment all that well to be honest, just remember Cameron mentioning paige got lucky and paige responding with something about getting lucky twice (sarcastically of course) but I record raw so I'll check it out if it's still in my dvr


----------



## kopitelewis

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*











She went from this in NXT to telling AJ Lee she "wasn't ready to step up" and started trying to kiss the other Divas' asses to get respect. The fuck?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige has been consistently average to below average at every thing shes done since beinng called up. 

The exceptions being that match at MitB and this promo. I think ppl are grading her more harshly because she had to compare to AJ, like the promo Reigns cut on Rollins that followed Ambrose's


----------



## Algernon

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Didn't think she was too bad tonight. She didn't seem flustered or overwhelmed by the Punk. She just paused, let them die out and continued. She's definitely not good on the mic but I don't see the nerves or tripping over words or anything like that. Developing a heel persona should help her improve as well just time itself.

For the first time, Paige will be working with someone that is better than she is in ever facet. If Paige doesn't come out of this feud with any real improvement than you can start putting her in the flop category. She's had crap to work with. AND don't give me Alicia Fox. I guarantee you if Tamina or Rosa Mendes were acting crazy and doing the stuff Alicia was doing, theyd get that cheap heat too.


----------



## p862011

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



kariverson said:


> You can see how wide the difference between AJ and Paige is just looking at their faces and expression when the CM Punk chants started. Paige was lost and it seemed like she couldn't speak if there isn't silence in the arena. AJ in the other hand gave such a cute expression completely appropriate with the occasion.
> 
> Thing is though, Paige is so young and inexperienced. She will definitely get better. I think she got called up too early.


the problem is the character even cm punk blew chunks on the mic as a generic happy go lucky baby face in 2006 in ECW

paige shines when she is cocky,arrogant and is a heel it is what got her over in nxt to begin with

her entire offense is entirely heel based - headbutts,mud-hole corner stomp,repeated knee lifts to the face


----------



## HEELWarro

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Londrick said:


> In no way is she better than any of them. All 4 are betting the ring, on the mic, look better, etc.


This post is why this is the most horrible forum I've ever registered on. :aryalol


----------



## .MCH

PaigeBayLee said:


> I find it hilarious that some fans are calling it the end of the world for Paige by putting the title on AJ Lee. *Hello guys, this was the obvious thing to do to make this feud an interesting one down the track.* Now they have two focal points for the divas division. Some people are so dumb


You really think tonight's booking is indicative that there are big plans for Paige?

It was okay for AJ to drop the belt in the fashion she did because she was taking a break but for Paige, it was basically them hitting the reset button. 

Paige will get her feud with AJ but don't expect anything to come out of it for Paige. She's likely done for now after this is over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige was getting her words out a lot better than her debut, but that still isn't saying much. She's nervous as fuck out there. 

It ain't easy, but she's young, and has a lot of time. AJ owned as usual. When in there with one of the greatest mic workers in the WWE, it may be hard to match up. But that segment went down fairly decent on Paige's part. She can only get better from here on. 

All we can do is give her a chance to get better.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

.MCH said:


> You really think tonight's booking is indicative that there are big plans for Paige?
> 
> It was okay for AJ to drop the belt in the fashion she did because she was taking a break but for Paige, it was basically them hitting the reset button.
> 
> Paige will get her feud with AJ but don't expect anything to come out of it for Paige. She's likely done for now after this is over.


Trouble with that is what's AJ supposed to do after that? She went over everyone clean at Mania.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

.MCH said:


> You really think tonight's booking is indicative that there are big plans for Paige?
> 
> It was okay for AJ to drop the belt in the fashion she did because she was taking a break but for Paige, it was basically them hitting the reset button.
> 
> Paige will get her feud with AJ but don't expect anything to come out of it for Paige. She's likely done for now after this is over.




Awww cute you are making bold predictions like you are indeed in charge of the company.

I think the technical term for the booking is "an eye for an eye". I hope you can understand that sweetie. 

What do you mean in that fashion? It's the same way Paige won the title idiot. Do you think that having Jericho get beat down by the Wyatt's is an indication of what he is going to have happen to him the entire time he is back? Get a reality check mate this was best for business in terms of what is right for the storyline at the moment. 

They will probably have the culmination of their feud at Wrestlemania. No one cares if you don't like Paige, I like both. If they are indeed kept separate for the moment they will be kept dominant and will make the ENTIRE DIVISION more exciting. You couldn't book a chook raffle mate


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL looks like they're turning Paige heel. with the way she was reacting to the crowd and them cheering for AJ. It's still a maybe I guess. 

Paige needs to be more ruthless anyway.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

It's the people that don't give a fuck about the divas division that get on special tangents and try to adjudicate the microphone skills of a diva. There is no such thing as mic skills apart from AJ Lee/Stephanie McMahon in the divas division at the moment so WHO CARES. Paige is leagues above most of them anyway.


----------



## p862011

she should of always been a heel her entire move set does not scream baby face

she constantly screams at her opponents
throws headbutts
does the corner stomp a mud-hole move that stone cold did
throws repeated knees to the face of her opponent


----------



## MaoMao999

I've been thinking what if this is not a double turn? AJ stays heel. Then Paige licks her wounds, learn from her mistakes then come back at AJ with more aggression, something like that. Of course AJ will retain by hook or by crook at Battleground so that they can continue the feud into Summerslam.

Then if the reports are true, this will also be the perfect time to debut the BFFs! Imagine at Summerslam when Paige looks to defeat AJ, the BFFs enter and screw Paige ala SHIELD! Holy Shit! :mark: The rationale being AJ's bodyguard Tamina is injured right now so she has to have a Plan B and that is to avail the services of Charlotte and Sasha Banks. This will also give Emma something to work with helping Paige a.k.a #BUBBLETROUBLE. It will be perfect because Survivor Series is near and Team Paige versus Team AJ Lee will be nasty! :wall


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Anybody wondering why Paige didn't get many promo opportunities during her title reign should realize why by paying attention tonight. First off, how dead the crowd was for her until AJ came out. Also, as to how much she has been outclassed there in her chances. She looked like someone who didn't belong out there honestly. Fortunately she's young & has time to improve. 



tailhook said:


> I *hope* she's chasing the title up through SummerSlam, but they could just as easily decide to 'go another direction' next week. But if you think AJ is ever going to be a face so that Paige can be a heel, you're deluding yourself. AJ's character is not one that is built to be face. Everything about it is as a heel. From the skipping as taunting to the facial expressions.


Lol, do you think this is the 1980s or something? It's pretty obvious to people who know what they are talking about & who pay attention that AJ can easily transition to a face. Were you not listening to the crowd tonight?



HorsemenTerritory said:


> Anywoo, Paige needs work, she has the tools I believe but needs to work on her pacing and mannerisms. Damn sure she can wrestle tho, let her be the Chris Benoit of the divas, very aggressive and technical. Minus the double murder/suicide, of course.


This is one of the reasons, outside of the ring, that the double switch will/would work out much better for an AJ/Paige feud. It's pretty clear that AJ will have to carry the feud on the nice aspect of things, and Paige as the aggressive heel is the only way to hide Paige's lack of mic skills. 



Hit-Girl said:


> *I didn't think Paige was bad on the mic at all. But I never thought there would be a time I'd mark out for AJ like I did tonight.*


Why the change tonight?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

p862011 said:


> she should of always been a heel her entire move set does not scream baby face
> 
> she constantly screams at her opponents
> throws headbutts
> does the corner stomp a mud-hole move that stone cold did
> throws repeated knees to the face of her opponent


Then again, next to Hogan, Stone Cold was the most over babyface of all time.



MaoMao999 said:


> I've been thinking what if this is not a double turn? AJ stays heel. Then Paige licks her wounds, learn from her mistakes then come back at AJ with more aggression, something like that. Of course AJ will retain by hook or by crook at Battleground so that they can continue the feud into Summerslam.
> 
> Then if the reports are true, this will also be the perfect time to debut the BFFs! Imagine at Summerslam when Paige looks to defeat AJ, the BFFs enter and screw Paige ala SHIELD! Holy Shit! :mark: The rationale being AJ's bodyguard Tamina is injured right now so she has to have a Plan B and that is to avail the services of Charlotte and Sasha Banks. This will also give Emma something to work with helping Paige a.k.a #BUBBLETROUBLE. It will be perfect because Survivor Series is near and Team Paige versus Team AJ Lee will be nasty! :wall


I'd love that, it'd be the biggest build for two women in WWE in a long-ass time.

Know what else I'd love?

AJ's having a match on RAW.






AND YOU KNOW WHAT COMES NEXT.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

I can admit when I'm being biased but right now I don't think I am when I say she did good last night. The people were hanging on her every word before AJ came out and even applauded her when she said she proved her self and was here to stay. She just got stuck for a brief moment when the crowd was chanting CM Punk.


----------



## p862011

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

like i said before paige is a good promo cutter she cut tons of solid promos in nxt

the problem is paige was stuck playing a generic happy go lucky baby face when in nxt she shined as an arrogant cocky heel who was not here to look pretty but to fight and take names

playing a heel is her nature not a smiling baby face


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

ffs she probably just found out she was about to drop her title to AJ in 5 seconds, did you see how emotional she was when she won it? Imagine how hurt and upset that she was going to lose it in the same manner.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

just put her with BNB so they can do that British accent together.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



PaigeBayLee said:


> It's the people that don't give a fuck about the divas division that get on special tangents and try to adjudicate the microphone skills of a diva. There is no such thing as mic skills apart from AJ Lee/Stephanie McMahon in the divas division at the moment so WHO CARES. Paige is leagues above most of them anyway.


I care. I mean she's expected to be a main fixture given the hype off her NXT run. I cringe when I see someone out there looking like they're about to lose their wording and just stop right there in the middle of a huge crowd. Cringe even more when the people in the crowd give em shit for it. 

Like that CM Punk/Sheamus promo in CM Punk's hometown. I've said it before, it can't be all that easy for some cutting a promo in front of that many people on the reg, but given Paige's status atm, they're gonna expect her to go out there and deliver something on the mic. I'm gonna either try to watch it, and cringe, or mute it till the person they're in the ring with who I know is consistently good on the mic starts talking, or till the promo is done. 

I just hope she gets better over time. If they keep letting her try out there, she's sure to get there.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

A clear case of Yanks just not taking to her accent. Nothing more.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Never mind the numerous Brits who knocked her mic skills, right?


----------



## DOPA

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

ITT people overreacting. Paige was fine out there. Of course AJ was better but there are few people in WWE who have better mic skills than AJ let alone in the divas division.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Never mind the numerous Brits who knocked her mic skills, right?


How many different accents do you think there are in Britain? FYI, there is no such thing as a "British" accent.


----------



## kopitelewis

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Just watched the promo and there was nothing wrong with it. People look too far into this.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



QWERTYOP said:


> How many different accents do you think there are in Britain? FYI, there is no such thing as a "British" accent.


You're in some pretty serious denial if you believe Paige's mic work didn't get over because of her accent.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Totally.
> 
> And I like how Paige has multiple ways she can finish AJ off in the future. Cradle DDT, Rampaige, PTO, Paige Turner.
> 
> *What does AJ have? One move that she stole from Gail Kim.*


:ti



ROHFan19 said:


> I had no idea that Paige created all of those moves. Good information to know.


:genius :genius :genius



PurpleSai said:


> So I'm guessing Paige fans are mad because someone took her title away in 2 seconds when some overrated hot topic girl took away AJ's 295 day reign with a shit botched finisher.


The AJ/Paige marks war from now on will be fun :dance


----------



## BornBad

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

yeah send back the better female wrestler of the company to NXT please and let's AJ having another one year run


----------



## MaoMao999

PaigeBayLee said:


> Awww cute you are making bold predictions like you are indeed in charge of the company.
> 
> I think the technical term for the booking is *"an eye for an eye"*. I hope you can understand that sweetie.
> 
> What do you mean in that fashion? It's the same way Paige won the title idiot. Do you think that having Jericho get beat down by the Wyatt's is an indication of what he is going to have happen to him the entire time he is back? Get a reality check mate this was best for business in terms of what is right for the storyline at the moment.
> 
> They will probably have the *culmination of their feud at Wrestlemania*. No one cares if you don't like Paige, I like both. If they are indeed kept *separate for the moment* they will be kept dominant and will make the ENTIRE DIVISION more exciting. You couldn't book a chook raffle mate


1st: Yeah it looks like it. Basically it is at square one again. A good way to restart the feud.

2nd: That is the one thing I am hoping. Paige's goal is to have a match at Wrestlemania. And if she goes over, it will be perfect. :mark:

3rd: That is why the BFFs should debut and "SHIELD" Paige at Summerslam. It will keep her from the title hunt at the moment. It will also result in a possible team up with Emma a.k.a #BUBBLETROUBLE against the BFFs. Also, that rumored Stephanie vs Brie will make the latter a contender to AJ Lee for the meantime. All is good. The more diva storylines the better.


----------



## djkhaled

im so glad AJ beat her, Paige should not have been champion, I don't care about wrestling skill, she can't speak on the mic, no charisma and is just boring as all hell. plus, shes not attractive


----------



## p862011

djkhaled said:


> im so glad AJ beat her, Paige should not have been champion, *I don't care about wrestling skill, she can't speak on the mic*, no charisma and is just boring as all hell. plus, shes not attractive


lita couldn't speak for shit and she is in the HOF


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



QWERTYOP said:


> How many different accents do you think there are in Britain? FYI, there is no such thing as a "British" accent.


Your point being? I never mentioned a British accent 

You made the assertion that "Yanks" were knocking her skills because of her accent. I pointed out that Brits were too. If Brits don't like her mic work then it's less likely to do with accent discrimination and more likely to do with her sub par mic skills. 

Don't be a supermark


----------



## Nicole Queen

p862011 said:


> lita couldn't speak for shit and she is in the HOF


Lita was innovator in female American wrestling :cool2


----------



## p862011

Nicole Queen said:


> Lita was innovator in female American wrestling :cool2


:yum:she innovated thongs i believe


----------



## I_Hate_You

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

I'm English and I felt that she did okay due to the absolutely disgusting script she had to recite. That was the first time in years that I have actually been legit pissed off at the WWE. Why the hell did they make her lose to a roll up when she has been taking huge beatings in all of her matches in the last few months? I had no problem with her losing to AJ but it feels like they wanted Paige to look as bad as she possibly could making her say all that BS in the promo and lose in that way. They could have waited until Battleground for AJ's return and actually had a decent match like she did with Naomi on PPV


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



I_Hate_You said:


> I'm English and I felt that she did okay due to the absolutely disgusting script she had to recite. That was the first time in years that I have actually been legit pissed off at the WWE. Why the hell did they make her lose to a roll up when she has been taking huge beatings in all of her matches in the last few months? I had no problem with her losing to AJ but it feels like they wanted Paige to look as bad as she possibly could making her say all that BS in the promo and lose in that way. They could have waited until Battleground for AJ's return and actually had a decent match like she did with Naomi on PPV


Things could be worse.



She could've tapped.


----------



## MaoMao999

In other news, WWE Superstar "Vacant" won the IC title. #EraOfVacancy


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Her accent sounds really exaggerated.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She's actually really good on the mic, felt she was really nervous last night though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Things could be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> She could've tapped.


Oh, shit will go down in their real match. Can't wait for them to get some good time, and dish out everything they got. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Reaper

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige sucks period. She couldn't get over in 3 months of the best booking a diva has ever seen and it's not the WWE's fault but her own. Summer has had way worse booking and she's ten times more over than Paige. 

Paige sucks in the ring as well. Just because she can do moves right doesn't mean that she can put on an entertaining match. Being technically correct is a separate skill. Being able to tell a story is a separate skill. Paige can't tell a story, she has a terrible sense of how to curry the crowd's favour and has no idea what it takes to engage thousands of people. 

She's too robotic and has 0 personality... And it was far too obvious last night against AJ. 

They really do need to send her back to developmental to improve her personality and get her to work on ring psychology before giving her a similar run again.


----------



## Srdjan99

Since Summerslam, "Vacant" won the WWE Title, the WWE WHC Title and the Inter title. This guy buries wrestlers, he doesn't put anyone over


----------



## PaigeBayLee

Do you know what I find absolutely hilarious? The fact that there are several AJ Lee and Paige threads dominating this board. Since this is a small proportion of the fan base, you can only imagine how much interest the general population has in them. The irony is delicious here.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige has just been a failed experiment, hopefully she gets send back to NXT, the call up was just way too soon. 
A lot like Bo Dallas's first run, only it lasted a bit longer.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Paige is bad on the mic but she's still young and calling her up this early was a mistake, she could of used another year or 2 in NXT to become more confident on the mic. I notice some saying she is the worst diva on the roster so I'll bite and ask what outstanding performance Eva Marie has put on in the ring? Paige hasn't had a chance to shine on the main roster being booked as an underdog so I say go and watch her matches in NXT. 

Paige is a poor mic worker but her in ring ability is great. Give her a chance.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Ichabod Crane said:


> Paige is bad on the mic but she's still young and calling her up this early was a mistake, she could of used another year or 2 in NXT to become more confident on the mic. I notice some saying she is the worst diva on the roster so I'll bite and ask what outstanding performance Eva Marie has put on in the ring? Paige hasn't had a chance to shine on the main roster being booked as an underdog so I say go and watch her matches in NXT.
> 
> Paige is a poor mic worker but her in ring ability is great.


Paige is only a poor mic worker when she's being written like Rocky Maivia with smaller tits.


----------



## djkhaled

PaigeBayLee said:


> Do you know what I find absolutely hilarious? The fact that there are several AJ Lee and Paige threads dominating this board. Since this is a small proportion of the fan base, you can only imagine how much interest the general population has in them. The irony is delicious here.


people care about aj and the fact aj beat her, people dont care about paige.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Send her back to Nxt pls, where she belongs.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

djkhaled said:


> people care about aj and the fact aj beat her, people dont care about paige.


You really couldn't be more wrong. I look on Twitter and there's tons of people clamoring for the proverbial glass to shatter and Paige go monster heel.


----------



## Nicole Queen

PaigeBayLee said:


> Do you know what I find absolutely hilarious? The fact that there are several AJ Lee and Paige threads dominating this board. Since this is a small proportion of the fan base, you can only imagine how much interest the general population has in them. The irony is delicious here.


The irony is delicious because 50 marks around here bunch together to make the same AJ/Paige threads, while the crowds see the Divas as the lowest on the totem (which is the truth).

We shall see how long the interest keeps up :|



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> You really couldn't be more wrong. I look on Twitter and there's tons of people clamoring for the proverbial glass to shatter and Paige go monster heel.


But all those people on Twitter haven't been receptive when Paige has gotten out to live crowd :|

They seem to actually start getting on somewhere with Paige last night, so if they keep it up she will maybe not be overshadowed by AJ, who is still most well-known to any crowd.


----------



## p862011

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



RKO361 said:


> Paige has just been a failed experiment, hopefully she gets send back to NXT, the call up was just way too soon.
> A lot like Bo Dallas's first run, only it lasted a bit longer.


disagree 100% creative is what fucked her up not her being called up too soon

in NXT she was a heel/tweener and got be very cocky and arrogant and talked shit to all the divas for being pretty girls who got their fake tans and called them barbies and how she was a fighter and was gonna leave bodies in her wake it is why she was labelled the anti diva

but they call her up and book her in a way where she never ever got to cut any promos and gave her absolutely no character for the fans to connect with she was just the British divas champ i think she cut maybe 2 live promos in her 3 months on the roster

not to mention they booked her to get her ass beat the entire match to just hit 1 move an win

i felt creative failed her not Paige herself


----------



## Zeroapoc

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Rasslor said:


> LOL WHO CARES ABOUT WOMEN.


http://mundabor.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/my-******-detector-is-off-the-charts-spiderman-oftrap.jpg


----------



## Zeroapoc

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

edit


----------



## Baxter

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Her problems would still exist even if she was delivering her promos in Swahili. It's got absolutely nothing to do with her accent, Barrett has a fairly similar 'stereotypical British accent' and is one of the best mic workers in the company.

She's completely wooden on her delivery, has no idea how to improvise or react to her surroundings (see Punk chants, on commentary last week, etc.) and just generally comes across as so forced and robotic whenever she opens her mouth. Her random screaming during the match wth AJ was just horrifically awkward.

Having said that though she's very young in wrestling terms and still has all the time in the world to get better; plus she's also not been helped by her being booked as just another happy-go-lucky face diva since she's been called up. She's not had many opportunities to show her personality or actually do something meaningful on the mic.

I'm not going to pass full judgement until she's at an appropriate age to fully assess her as a performer. 

(FWIW I think she was called up FAR too early and if people care that much (HINT: you shouldn't) you can search back through my posts to find me saying this, I've not changed my view at all. She'd have been much better served in the long run by just staying in developmental and improving pretty much all her attributes. Someone has no business being on the main roster at the age of 21 unless they're a truly exceptional talent, which Paige is certainly not).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Zeroapoc said:


> http://mundabor.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/my-******-detector-is-off-the-charts-spiderman-oftrap.jpg


:lmao 

oh man, i think he meant to add wrestling to that if we're giving him the benefit of the doubt. lol


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

There's something I just can't understand when it comes to WWE and Paige and that's their insistence in making Paige the underdog. She barely has any offense during her matches and that's not what made her over on NXT. Even on NXT she won clean against NXT women but when she faced the main roster women she always played the role of the underdog who got fluke wins. It's not as if WWE needed to protect Rosa, Aksana or Alicia Fox so why couldn't she just beat them clean? Isn't her gimmick that she's a badass tough chick unlike the other divas?

WWE should have made her dominate the lower tier divas easily but instead she got all her wins by a fluke. I can't understand those decisions. If you're behind Paige then really get behind her and push her strong, like WWE does when they want to really get someone over. Half assing it won't do anybody any good.


----------



## p862011

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

this is a good list of why she has failed and honestly all of them are creative's fault
http://whatculture.com/wwe/5-reasons-paige-wwe-divas-champion-failed.php


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

I really think that she is always really nervous, and really isn't sure what to do. I genuinely felt bad for her when the crowd starting chanting CM Punk at her. She looked at AJ like, "Umm what do I do?" and AJ just looked away and started playing with her hair.

I'm sure she's a lot better than she has shown, she just isn't comfortable in front of really hot crowds yet and seems to get really nervous.


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



superplex23 said:


> Paige is better than both Bellas, Layla and Summer Rae.


That's not saying much to be honest.


----------



## BryanZiggler

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

No diva has ever been great on the mic. AJ is hardly great either. I think Paige is one of the best divas in a long time and I think if time was invested in to it they would have a good feud together. Better than the normal divas' feuds anyway.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She's not a babyface, let her talk as a heel...


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

The desilusion of paige's fan in this thread is flabbergasting


----------



## skarvika

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She's awkward in a cute way, but I can't take her seriously as a wrestler because her voice / personality just isn't really connecting with the certain "aura" you need to have to be taken seriously.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige ripping shit up last night:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



skarvika said:


> She's awkward in a cute way, but I can't take her seriously as a wrestler because her voice / personality just isn't really connecting with the certain "aura" you need to have to be taken seriously.


Dunno... I watched this one promo and immediately took her more seriously than every other woman in the company.


----------



## Zeroapoc

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BruceLeGorille said:


> The desilusion of paige's fan in this thread is flabbergasting


Yep. Because if someone disagrees with you, they must be delusional. That's the only explanation.

I'm assuming that's what you mean by whatever the fuck "desilusion" is.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

This is getting ridiculous with the smarks on this site. Because shes not the greatest talker in the company shes the worst diva in the wwe. fpalm. SHe may be the best in ring wrestler next to Natayla and is only 21. I can only imagine her getting better. There is more to wrestling than ridiculous gimmicks like Alicias. Also, learning to talk is a lot easier than having the natural gift of being a wrestler. In two years when everybody is calling her the GOAT, remember this post.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



QWERTYOP said:


> A clear case of Yanks just not taking to her accent. Nothing more.


Yes that explains it...

Despite people marking out for Bad News Barrett...

:bosh4

It's not like she has a filthy boston accent :jay


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> This is getting ridiculous with the smarks on this site. Because shes not the greatest talker in the company shes the worst diva in the wwe. fpalm. SHe may be the best in ring wrestler next to Natayla and is only 21. I can only imagine her getting better. There is more to wrestling than ridiculous gimmicks like Alicias. Also, learning to talk is a lot easier than having the natural gift of being a wrestler. In two years when everybody is calling her the GOAT, remember this post.


Agree. People keep glossing over how good Paige was last nigh even after this promo. People wanted her to show attitude and she showed tons of it last night. Her performance in the short match was very aggressive, and it was so badasss when she yelled "this is my house now!" Let's focus on all that good stuff instead of this hyperbolic thread. Can't wait to see Paige cut some heel promos on AJ soon.


----------



## islesfan13

djkhaled said:


> people care about aj and the fact aj beat her, people dont care about paige.


This couldn't be from the truth. Paige has been the biggest divas merchandise seller the past couple of months and she just debuted. It takes time for the universe to get to know her but at the rate shes going she will be big.


----------



## ABailey115

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BrownianMotion said:


> And if we're speaking about mic skills, the guy in your sig literally made people switch the channel during his long, dull, and uninteresting 20 minute promos. He also wasn't a very big draw, which is why he never main evented a big 4 PPV.


Cheap heat because I bashed Brock? Don't take what I said too personal guy. I never degrated Brock, I was saying Paige may not be the best talker, but she is one of the best Divas on the roster. Watch some of her NXT matches.

And give her a chance, will ya? Sure, her TITLE RUN may have been a bit stale, but if she is indeed turning heel, it's a new Paige you'll be watching. 

She's only 21 and has her whole career ahead of her. Why give up now?

(And FYI, Punk only never main-evented WM, if you're talking "Big 4" PPVs, he main-evented the rest. Know what you're saying before you say it.


----------



## islesfan13

Paige has the best sidekick I have seen from a diva in years.


----------



## ABailey115

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Agree. People keep glossing over how good Paige was last nigh even after this promo. People wanted her to show attitude and she showed tons of it last night. Her performance in the short match was very aggressive, and it was so badasss when she yelled "this is my house now!" Let's focus on all that good stuff instead of this hyperbolic thread. Can't wait to see Paige cut some heel promos on AJ soon.


Completely agree. This AJ/Paige feud will be one of the best we've seen among the Divas in a while, no matter if it's their wrestling or mix skills. 

THE DIVAS (at least these two) MATTER AGAIN! :cheer


----------



## HOJO

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Dunno... I watched this one promo and immediately took her more seriously than every other woman in the company.












Really? THAT's the SUPER AMAZING HEEL PROMO we're supposed to be excited for? :booklel

Just as wooden as her face promos. Again, shouldn't matter if you're heel or face. Just be good on the mic. Wherever your character stands, you should be able to cut a good promo.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Paige has the best sidekick I have seen from a diva in years.


And those headbutts :banderas


----------



## Xyll

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

She is 21. I repeat, 21.

When I was 21 I had trouble speaking in front of 10 colleges. Paige had to speak in front of 15,000 people fired up by a return of the most successful diva in years, who happens to be a magnet for nonstop CM Punk chants that have historically ruined even veteran promo workers like HHH/Cena. She stood no chance and WWE knew it.

I don't particularly like Paige, but lets look at the setting before typing up a storm of "hurr she is awful, back to NXT plz".


----------



## HOJO

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Then again, next to Hogan, Stone Cold was the most over babyface of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love that, it'd be the biggest build for two women in WWE in a long-ass time.
> 
> Know what else I'd love?
> 
> AJ's having a match on RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOU KNOW WHAT COMES NEXT.












That theme is horrible. Didn't wanna here Mike Knox's theme forward. Why in the hell would people like that shit in reverse?


----------



## Stinger23

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Now would be a perfect time for Paige to join the Wyatt family. They could brainwash her into becoming a heel and if talking isn't her strong suit you've got Bray (the best in the business) there to help.


----------



## xDD

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Dunno... I watched this one promo and immediately took her more seriously than every other woman in the company.


It's a promo. Everyone can talk in these promos. Even Brock Lesnar. 









And trust me, Brock can't talk and without Paul Heyman no one can't take him seriously.


----------



## islesfan13

Paige looking really hot in the new US soccer vid


----------



## HOJO

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Xyll said:


> She is 21. I repeat, 21.
> 
> When I was 21 I had trouble speaking in front of 10 colleges. Paige had to speak in front of 15,000 people fired up by a return of the most successful diva in years, who happens to be a magnet for nonstop CM Punk chants that have historically ruined even veteran promo workers like HHH/Cena. She stood no chance and WWE knew it.
> 
> I don't particularly like Paige, but lets look at the setting before typing up a storm of "hurr she is awful, back to NXT plz".


I'm sorry. She's been wrestling HOW LONG and she STILL have trouble with promos, despite being in developmental most of the time? I was under the impression that when starting at 13 years old, you would get the sense on how to cut a promo. 

Age is no excuse. And the Punk chants aren't much of an excuse, either. How about she practices NOT getting distracted so easily?

And I don't remember a single time Triple H got stuck on CM Punk chants, and Cena stops for every smarkish chant that happens. The only one to really get stuck on Punk chants besides Paige is Daniel Bryan.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

You ask any wrestler what kind of promos they enjoyed doing more and they all say heel promos. Being a face doesn't usually lend itself to being good for promos because you have to be on the defense to a heels onslaught of barbs and you have to suck up to the crowd all the time. Paige was the definition of a vanilla face and anytime she was on the mic backstage she was very humble and it limited her because she wanted to be liked/respected. Being a heel frees most wrestlers up to be less inhibited. I don't think Paige will suddenly be a great on the mic, but being free from being liked, should allow her to let her hair down and show more personality than she's been allowed to show in these past 3 months.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



KANA Lock said:


> I'm sorry. She's been wrestling HOW LONG and she STILL have trouble with promos, despite being in developmental most of the time? I was under the impression that when starting at 13 years old, you would get the sense on how to cut a promo.
> 
> Age is no excuse. And the Punk chants aren't much of an excuse, either. How about she practices NOT getting distracted so easily?
> 
> And I don't remember a single time Triple H got stuck on CM Punk chants, and Cena stops for every smarkish chant that happens. The only one to really get stuck on Punk chants besides Paige is Daniel Bryan.


It doesn't matter how long shes been wrestling, I highly doubt she was doing promos at 13. In the indies they focus more on wrestling and less on promos anyway. It also doesn't help that shes been heel her entire life. I still think in three years she will be one of (if not) the biggest wwe diva in wrestling history. Shes already the youngest champ ever..


----------



## Cardiac Kid

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Her accent is kinda stupid. I hate it when English have a bit of an American in their accent. Sounds so stupid, I'm English myself by the way

Having said that I didnt think AJ was anything special tonight, she wasnt bad by any means but I dont know why people are saying "she owned" because she didnt say anything that good. I guess some people just like anything that some people say (AJ, Heyman, Punk) and say other peoples mic work is always shit


----------



## Reaper

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Ichabod Crane said:


> Paige is bad on the mic but she's still young and calling her up this early was a mistake, she could of used another year or 2 in NXT to become more confident on the mic. I notice some saying she is the worst diva on the roster so I'll bite and ask what outstanding performance Eva Marie has put on in the ring? Paige hasn't had a chance to shine on the main roster being booked as an underdog so *I say go and watch her matches in NXT.*
> 
> Paige is a poor mic worker but her in ring ability is great. Give her a chance.


When a star debuts in the WWE, their past is absolutely irrelevant. Daniel Bryan, Punk, Ambrose etc had way longer runs in the indies and did way more than Paige, but they all had to work with what they were given and get over with completely different characters at the start from what they were used to. 

It's been three months. Most stars get over in half that amount of time if they're going to get over with their current gimmick. The gimmick is not working and Paige failed to embrace the gimmick that she was given and get it over. That's her fault not the WWE. 



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Paige is only a poor mic worker when *she's being written like Rocky Maivia with smaller tits.*


So? Sandow is being written way worse than that and he's still getting over. I can name several other stars that were given waaaaaaaay worse than Paige and they still succeeded. Paige's fault. 



p862011 said:


> disagree 100% creative is what fucked her up not her being called up too soon
> 
> *in NXT she was a heel/tweener and got be very cocky and arrogant and talked shit to all the divas* for being pretty girls who got their fake tans and called them barbies and how she was a fighter and was gonna leave bodies in her wake it is why she was labelled the anti diva
> 
> but they call her up and book her in a way where she never ever got to cut any promos and gave her absolutely no character for the fans to connect with she was just the British divas champ i think she cut maybe 2 live promos in her 3 months on the roster
> 
> not to mention they booked her to get her ass beat the entire match to just hit 1 move an win
> 
> i felt creative failed her not Paige herself


Yes. Creative does fuck things up. Creative does give people shitty gimmicks. But the truly talented ones can get anything over. Paige's fault for not being able to in 3 whole fucking months. That's not a short amount of time as champion. 



elhijodelbodallas said:


> There's something I just can't understand when it comes to WWE and Paige and that's their insistence in making Paige the underdog. *She barely has any offense during her matches and that's not what made her over on NXT.* Even on NXT she won clean against NXT women but when she faced the main roster women she always played the role of the underdog who got fluke wins. It's not as if WWE needed to protect Rosa, Aksana or Alicia Fox so why couldn't she just beat them clean? Isn't her gimmick that she's a badass tough chick unlike the other divas?
> 
> WWE should have made her dominate the lower tier divas easily but instead she got all her wins by a fluke. I can't understand those decisions. If you're behind Paige then really get behind her and push her strong, like WWE does when they want to really get someone over. Half assing it won't do anybody any good.


Another NXT excuse. Everyone in the WWE currently has an NXT past. What happened on NXT is completely irrelevant to what happens in the WWE. Especially considering that divas had more opportunity to work longer matches than they ever would in the main roster. That's the system. It may be a bad system. But it's what it is and Paige should've been warned and prepared to work shorter matches. 

That said, Bray had two debuts and a return to NXT for a new gimmick. Bo Dallas failed the first time. Curtis Axel failed twice. Johnny Curtis failed twice. Paige got the same kind of booking Curtis Axel did right out of the gate - maybe a little less polished, but I don't remember anyone condemning the WWE for Curtis Axel's failure. That was all on him for his lack of character and personality. Axel is also a very good worker but he also can't tell a story in the ring. I see Paige as a Curtis Axel clone right now. 

Sure, giving Paige a chance is the right thing to do. But if she had the talent or the ability, she would've made the best of it in 3 months - which she couldn't. They need to give her another chance. 



p862011 said:


> this is a good list of why she has failed and honestly all of them are creative's fault
> http://whatculture.com/wwe/5-reasons-paige-wwe-divas-champion-failed.php


Creative has booked a lot of people way more terribly than Paige and they still got over. Heck Alicia got over despite losing to Paige every single time. 

Creative actually gave Paige a legit shot as a credible champion 



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> She's not a babyface, let her talk as a heel...


Ambrose is a natural heel but he got over as a strong babyface despite being booked like an underdog in his matches. Underdog is the ideal position for a WWE babyface to be in. Creative did the right thing in booking Paige the way they did. Her matches, character just didn't connect with the fans. Her lack of passion was obvious. She doesn't seem to love her job. She just goes out there and does it. 

Several people are misfit as heel or babyface. Most of them still manage to get over. I agree that the WWE fucked up Paige here, but where was her passion, or fire to embrace the character they gave her. She had so much time on TV that it wasn't even funny. She did well last night and that was the first time she's ever shown any personality so maybe now people will notice. But up until now she'd done absolutely nothing to attract anyone's attention. Creative does not control wrestlers when they're in the ring. That's where they have complete autonomy to show what they've got. The greatest overcome any kind of odds levied against them. 



islesfan13 said:


> This is getting ridiculous with the smarks on this site. Because shes not the greatest talker in the company shes the worst diva in the wwe. fpalm. SHe may be the best in ring wrestler next to Natayla and is only 21. I can only imagine her getting better. There is more to wrestling than ridiculous gimmicks like Alicias. Also, learning to talk is a lot easier than having the natural gift of being a wrestler. In two years when everybody is calling her the GOAT, remember this post.


Yeah. Telling a story in the ring. Using your technical ability to engage the audience (TV or Live). Body language. Mannerisms. Passion. Interest. Paige showed none of it in her first run. Showed almost no ability to connect with the crowd. The WWE can't do that for her. She needs to do that on her own and she didn't. Her ring psychology on display in the WWE was weak and didn't work. Now she needs to try something else. 



ABailey115 said:


> Completely agree. This AJ/Paige feud will be one of the best we've seen among the Divas in a while, no matter if it's their wrestling or mix skills.
> 
> THE DIVAS (at least these two) MATTER AGAIN! :cheer


Yup. AJ has the ability and power backstage to influence booking decisions. If there's anyone in the WWE right now that can salvage Paige's career, it's AJ by giving her a proper feud and put her over as a legit champion. I don't want AJ to have another lengthy run with the belt. I'm perfectly ok with Paige going down to NXT for a brief period and come back hungrier with a new character. Not a complete rewamp, but a personality. She also needs to learn how to work short matches and still be entertaining. Unfortunately odds are always stacked against the divas and Paige is a part of that division. If she wants to bring about change, she needs to first improve her own weaknesses in order to be able to do so. 

BTW, I really think that Paige's extended run in NXT set her up for this failure as well. I think WWE as well as fanboys here overestimated her worth and abilities based on what was on display in NXT. She was no where near WWE ready. She's not ready for prime time and that's fine. It's not like it's an unsalvageable career. 

She was champion for 3 months ffs. The way her fanboys are acting on here one would think that they booked her to dance around with a mid-card jobber, or in a silly romance with another midcard jobber .. oh wait ... 

You guys need to get a grip on reality and notice her flaws and also acknowledge that the WWE tried their level best to give her more than enough of a chance to get over with the audience. She failed in her first run and if you and everyone else here wants her to grow to become better than she needs to improve. She's not perfect right now and the sooner WWE and everyone else acknowledge that, the better for her.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Zeroapoc said:


> Yep. Because if someone disagrees with you, they must be delusional. That's the only explanation.
> 
> I'm assuming that's what you mean by whatever the fuck "desilusion" is.


Yeah delusion. Naif. Whatever. You understood me

It's not besause you disagree with me, it's because you hide behind excuses like "YEAH NO DIVA HAS MIC SKILL" "SHE IS 21" "BRING BACK THE ANTI DIVA". While I have facts. Fact is, she can't act. It's not about mic skill or voice or charisma or whatever. She just can't act. She doesn't konow how to express her emotions, how to inject dysnamism into a sentence, her facial expressions are cringeworthy. And don't put up some fake weak ass excuses. She needs acting lessons. As soon as she'll start doing theatre training, some speaking in front of an audience training, etc... her mic skill will increase. But right now, that's what is blocking her. She can't improve if she doesn't do acting lessons. 

But yeah I'm a hater right? Because i say facts about a wrestler I kind of like, because I want her to imrpove, I'm a hater. You marks are the reason why some wrestlers don't improve in ten years. Because whenever someone spot a little problem with your favorite, you just use the "hater" card.


----------



## PRODIGY

Leonardo Spanky said:


> And those headbutts :banderas


:banderas


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Reaper said:


> When a star debuts in the WWE, their past is absolutely irrelevant. It's been three months. Most stars get over in half that amount of time if they're going to get over with their current gimmick. The gimmick is not working and Paige failed to embrace the gimmick that she was given and get it over. That's her fault not the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> So? Sandow is being written way worse than that and he's still getting over. I can name several other stars that were given waaaaaaaay worse than Paige and they still succeeded. Paige's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Creative does fuck things up. Creative does give people shitty gimmicks. But the truly talented ones can get anything over. Paige's fault for not being able to in 3 whole fucking months. That's not a short amount of time as champion.
> 
> 
> 
> Another NXT excuse. Everyone in the WWE currently has an NXT past. What happened on NXT is completely irrelevant to what happens in the WWE. Especially considering that divas had more opportunity to work longer matches than they ever would in the main roster. That's the system. It may be a bad system. But it's what it is and Paige should've been warned and prepared to work shorter matches.
> 
> That said, Bray had two debuts and a return to NXT for a new gimmick. Bo Dallas failed the first time. Curtis Axel failed twice. Johnny Curtis failed twice. Paige got the same kind of booking Curtis Axel did right out of the gate - maybe a little less polished, but I don't remember anyone condemning the WWE for Curtis Axel's failure. That was all on him for his lack of character and personality. Axel is also a very good worker but he also can't tell a story in the ring. I see Paige as a Curtis Axel clone right now.
> 
> Sure, giving Paige a chance is the right thing to do. But if she had the talent or the ability, she would've made the best of it in 3 months - which she couldn't. They need to give her another chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Creative has booked a lot of people way more terribly than Paige and they still got over. Heck Alicia got over despite losing to Paige every single time.
> 
> Creative actually gave Paige a legit shot as a credible champion
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose is a natural heel but he got over as a strong babyface despite being booked like an underdog in his matches. Underdog is the ideal position for a WWE babyface to be in. Creative did the right thing in booking Paige the way they did. Her matches, character just didn't connect with the fans. Her lack of passion was obvious. She doesn't seem to love her job. She just goes out there and does it.
> 
> Several people are misfit as heel or babyface. Most of them still manage to get over. I agree that the WWE fucked up Paige here, but where was her passion, or fire to embrace the character they gave her. She had so much time on TV that it wasn't even funny. She did well last night and that was the first time she's ever shown any personality so maybe now people will notice. But up until now she'd done absolutely nothing to attract anyone's attention. Creative does not control wrestlers when they're in the ring. That's where they have complete autonomy to show what they've got. The greatest overcome any kind of odds levied against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Telling a story in the ring. Using your technical ability to engage the audience (TV or Live). Body language. Mannerisms. Passion. Interest. Paige showed none of it in her first run. Showed almost no ability to connect with the crowd. The WWE can't do that for her. She needs to do that on her own and she didn't. Her ring psychology on display in the WWE was weak and didn't work. Now she needs to try something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. AJ has the ability and power backstage to influence booking decisions. If there's anyone in the WWE right now that can salvage Paige's career, it's AJ by giving her a proper feud and put her over as a legit champion. I don't want AJ to have another lengthy run with the belt. I'm perfectly ok with Paige going down to NXT for a brief period and come back hungrier with a new character. Not a complete rewamp, but a personality. She also needs to learn how to work short matches and still be entertaining. Unfortunately odds are always stacked against the divas and Paige is a part of that division. If she wants to bring about change, she needs to first improve her own weaknesses in order to be able to do so.
> 
> BTW, I really think that Paige's extended run in NXT set her up for this failure as well. I think WWE as well as fanboys here overestimated her worth and abilities based on what was on display in NXT. She was no where near WWE ready. She's not ready for prime time and that's fine. It's not like it's an unsalvageable career.
> 
> She was champion for 3 months ffs. The way her fanboys are acting on here one would think that they booked her like crap. You guys need to get a grip on reality and notice her flaws and also acknowledge that the WWE tried their level best to give her more than enough of a chance to get over with the audience. She failed in her first run and if you and everyone else here wants her to grow to become better than she needs to improve. She's not perfect right now and the sooner WWE and everyone else acknowledge that, the better for her.


They did book her like crap. This is not the 90s 0r early 2000s when wrestlers got over by being superman. She was given no time to dominate in matches and was booked to win the last minute of each match. These new fans are sick of that booking which is why most hate Cena now. The universe has changed and the fans seem to gravitate more toward heels now a days. I think a heel turn would be best for her now.


----------



## tommo010

I love how on these multiple Paige threads there has been a lot of posts saying "Back to NxT" like it's some kind of punishment :aryalol when in terms of the Diva's and how they are portrayed NxT gives them a more ring time and consistently better quality of matches. The Top 3 Diva matches of the year came from NxT (2 of them btw involved Paige)


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

^^^ Nobody can be expected to get over on the mic when they're are not given the chance to do so. Last night was the first chance Paige was allowed to cut a promo since Aj left and she held her own as awkward as it may have been for some people. Hopefully a heel change can help Paige come out of her shell and develop a persona.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Legasee said:


> :banderas


Becky Lynch 







:banderas


----------



## CrystalFissure

The Punk chants definitely didn't help. Can't blame her for freezing their either. Clearly they're not allowed to address them so it's gonna be really awkward.

I felt that she seemed a bit nervous but I thought it was a good promo. Still don't want her to be a heel as I think AJ should put her over being a heel as she will finally legitimately beat the heel AJ that beat the rest.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Excited but nervous for the upcoming feud.. just hope that the WWE treat their top divas right this time, and realllly give them something to work with!! :mark:


----------



## diorama

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Let me repeat this:

HOW CAN YOU GET SOMEONE OVER WITHOUT INVOLVING HIM/HER IN A PROPER FEUD?!?!

Paige's will be over after this. Sure, part of it's gonna be because of AJ, but most importantly is because she has a PROPER FEUD.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> They did book her like crap. This is not the 90s 0r early 2000s when wrestlers got over by being superman. She was given no time to dominate in matches and was booked to win the last minute of each match. These new fans are sick of that booking which is why most hate Cena now. The universe has changed and the fans seem to gravitate more toward heels now a days. I think a heel turn would be best for her now.


They were telling the right story as the perfectly logical outcome of an NXT 21 year old debutant trying to fight her way to credibility. That was the perfect way to book her matches. What kind of an idiot thinks that it's a good idea to book a scrawny 21 year old kid to _dominate_ every single diva on the roster (which she did through her win/loss record anyways)? 

That said - even if they had booked her like you want her to be booked, how would that have made her likeable? How would that kind of booking endeared her to the audience? It would've worked against her even more.

They should've taken the belt off of her within the first week of putting it on her and maybe we would've been having a different debate because then Paige would've had something to work for. The error in judgment was not in giving her the belt, but letting her keep it and trusting her to tell the story they wanted her to tell. 

She could've done a better job and her inexperience showed. The WWE was at fault for perhaps not hand-holding the storyline ... but they've never really done that. The WWE creative typically gives wrestlers a general idea of what they're supposed to do and then the wrestlers put the real effort behind the nitty gritty details. The details of the story happen in the ring. I think the WWE did a mediocre job in that, but that doesn't completely absolve Paige of her own failure as well. 

As I said before, making excuses isn't the way to go right now and hopefully Paige doesn't think like her fans, because then she'll never grow.



diorama said:


> HOW CAN YOU GET SOMEONE OVER WITHOUT INVOLVING HIM/HER IN A PROPER FEUD?!?!


Paige and Alicia was as proper a feud as you can get ... Except that only Alicia was playing a character while Paige was not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

*I'm glad Reaper Jones is here to police the Paige marks :banderas.

Oh wait, looks like Vince told him to drop the Jones from his name :vince2*


----------



## Reaper

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm glad Reaper Jones is here to police the Paige marks :banderas.
> 
> Oh wait, looks like Vince told him to drop the Jones from his name :vince2*


I decided to stay out of Paige discussion threads mostly because the way she's defended makes me feel like she's a member on the board and sends pics to every dude that white-knights on her behalf :draper2 (I'm just kidding. I know there are some people that genuinely think she has no flaws ...) 

But after reading some of the posts in the last few pages and seeing the same excuses over and over again (excuses that are never made when someone people don't like or aren't biased towards would get ripped for) I couldn't help myself.


----------



## chrisburr

with AJ Lee returning and winning the belt last night...

I dont know about you...

But I kinda sensed a double turn!


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

Well they either make up fake excuses or ignore your arguments


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Well they either make up fake excuses or ignore your arguments


I don't need an excuse to mark for someone bruh!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Reaper said:


> But after reading some of the posts in the last few pages and seeing the same excuses over and over again (excuses that are never made when someone people don't like or aren't biased towards would get ripped for) I couldn't help myself.





BruceLeGorille said:


> Well they either make up fake excuses or ignore your arguments


*
I've dealt with it for 2 months and regret nothing* :cena3

*AJ is all the reward I need :banderas*


----------



## Reaper

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I've dealt with it for 2 months and regret nothing* :cena3


TBF, I have nothing against Paige as long as someone is objective about their analysis of her. 

But having to hear people go on and on about how she's the best the world has ever seen, act like she's the _only _legitimate _wrestling _diva and _saviour _of _women _in _WWE _etc etc when she's just as good as everyone else (if not worse than the actual best this industry has seen) .. and then completely ignore her flaws (basically live in absolute denial) and instead condemn the WWE for _ruining _her or something is just painful to bear. 

Especially annoying when the WWE gave her the fucking strap and not once put her in a humiliating storyline .. They didn't even book her like a "typical WWE diva" (basically someone who is a stereotypical catty/bitchy woman). They let her be a wrestler and show the world how to get a wrestling Diva champion over and she failed. Plain and simple failed to go over as a credible female wrestler without all the tom foolery and gimmickery. 

This is something they've never done with a diva for this long. They stuck with a wrestling-first Diva for fuck sake and here we have people complaining about this like she was booked to suck dicks on air or something. 

WWE has treated Paige with far more respect than any other woman they have done in their entire history and even then people complain that the WWE booked her like shit is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Reaper said:


> I decided to stay out of Paige discussion threads mostly because the way she's defended makes me feel like she's a member on the board and sends pics to every dude that white-knights on her behalf :draper2 (I'm just kidding. I know there are some people that genuinely think she has no flaws ...)
> 
> But after reading some of the posts in the last few pages and seeing the same excuses over and over again (excuses that are never made when someone people don't like or aren't biased towards would get ripped for) I couldn't help myself.


Lol, and I'v been avoiding Paige discussions because the way she's attacked makes me feel like someone's hit on her, got turned down and is now dedicating their life to making sure someone never gets the benefit of the doubt because they can't handle a little rejection (I'm just kidding, I know there are some people that genuinely think she's the woat.. you know, until the next woat comes along! :aryalol)


Paige discussion threads always end up the same way: A few hardcore marks seeing no flaws whatsoever.. their bizarroworld doubles that see zero redeeming factors.. and then the majority kinda stuck in the middle, wondering if nuance is still around, or if he's left the building entirely :draper2

Clearly, as a fan/mark/afficionado w/e you wanna call it, I'm biased in the way that if I can explain something in two ways, and one will paint her in a decent light, and one in a bad one, I'm inclined to pick the former. I think we all do that, whether for Paige, Ambrose, Cena or even Reigns *wink wink nudge nudge*, all dependant on who we like. 

Now I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I've never been a blind mark for Paige allthough I can't say for sure I've never given that impression while marking. I really enjoy the performer/character, the international allure of a non american accent, the diversity in moveset options, the slight awkwardness she naturally has as well as the apparent willingness to learn and grow in this business, but she's still got tons to improve on. She wasn't the goat on debut by any means, despite some heralding her as such since her arrival (which isn't exclusively limited to her debut btw; so many debuts are heralded as either GOAT or WOAT, one sometimes forgets that there's a whole spectrum in between). That being said, I think claiming she should return to NXT is a ridiculous notion, and a gutteral, instinctive and mostly over the top response to others marking. She's fine on the main roster, and she's FINALLY in a decent feud that will hopefully be given ample time to come to fruition. 

If my personal gutfeeling is right she'll be an all time great ONE DAY.. but for that she needs to have the proper booking, as well as grow a lot more both in ring and on the mic. AND she needs compelling, top of their game competition. So every time another Diva does well, I welcome it. Even if that means a step back for Paige, I just want an entertaining division and if that means others besides her and AJ get the chance to shine then I'm all for it.

This week RAW featured a total of 8 current divas: Lana, Nikki Bella, Cameron, Naomi, Summer, Layla, Paige and AJ (which isn't a rarity, but quickly becomes one when you factor in that it was over 4 different segments, and not one segment of musical chairs). Also, despite several of us always being on opposite sides of the fence, I think the sheer amount of Paige, AJ, Alicia Fox and Total Diva related threads popping up at least shows that there's a healthy current interest in the divas division. So to be honest, even though I'll always prefer positive over negative threads, I really do welcome both as all it does is shows me that people are actually giving a fuck, which I think is a great thing.

Okay I'm back to watching the fitba, y'all can continue on now ositivity :aryalol :waffle

EDIT: OK one quick edit to Reaper's last point, I think the fact they put the focus on a wrestling diva was a great change, but I think it's a change that people unfortunately have to get used to (especially the casuals), and I'm not sure picking a 21 year old that's never been in front of crowds this big was the way to go there, indy experience or no. Should've put that job on someone like AJ or Nattie, hell I wouldn't even have made Paige #1 contender on her debut... :draper2


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Gametoo said:


> Lol AJ can't talk?! she is by far one of the best talker right now, your fav should learn how to cut a promo from her tbh. :agree:


Are you implying Kurt Angle can't cut a promo? Or are you saying Paige is my favorite? I dont even know who Paige is. Either way, negged.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Reaper said:


> TBF, I have nothing against Paige as long as someone is objective about their analysis of her.
> 
> But having to hear people go on and on about how she's the best the world has ever seen, act like she's the _only _legitimate _wrestling _diva and _saviour _of _women _in _WWE _etc etc when she's just as good as everyone else (if not worse than the actual best this industry has seen) .. and then completely ignore her flaws (basically live in absolute denial) and instead condemn the WWE for _ruining _her or something is just painful to bear.
> 
> Especially annoying when the WWE gave her the fucking strap and not once put her in a humiliating storyline .. They didn't even book her like a "typical WWE diva" (basically someone who is a stereotypical catty/bitchy woman). They let her be a wrestler and show the world how to get a wrestling Diva champion over and she failed. Plain and simple failed to go over as a credible female wrestler without all the tom foolery and gimmickery.
> 
> This is something they've never done with a diva for this long. They stuck with a wrestling-first Diva for fuck sake and here we have people complaining about this like she was booked to suck dicks on air or something.
> 
> WWE has treated Paige with far more respect than any other woman they have done in their entire history and even then people complain that the WWE booked her like shit is just plain ridiculous.


I understand where you are coming from but you need to be a bit more objective. The amount of blind hate toward Paige ( and calling her the WOAT) is absolutely ridiculous. Just yesterday there was 5 threads about how Paige sucks after she lost the title. I cant stand Eva Marie or D bryan but I am not making a thread about it or posting in every thread about them either with negativity.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

To reiterate - Paige is one of _the worst_ Divas in a very long time. She's been a failure this far, and turning her heel will not change her lack of talent. She will definitely get heat, but it will be X-pac "go away" heat.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> I understand where you are coming from but you need to be a bit more objective. The amount of blind hate toward Paige ( and calling her the WOAT) is absolutely ridiculous. Just yesterday there was 5 threads about how Paige sucks after she lost the title. I cant stand Eva Marie or D bryan but I am not making a thread about it or posting in every thread about them either with negativity.


I've been saying it even during her title reign. This bitch is straight trash.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



BrownianMotion said:


> To reiterate - Paige is one of _the worst_ Divas in a very long time. She's been a failure this far, and turning her heel will not change her lack of talent. She will definitely get heat, but it will be X-pac "go away" heat.


We get it you hate her. We have seen you in every Paige thread along with your other three AJ buddies. No need to reiterate it one thousand times.


----------



## RabbitHole

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

It wasn't great, but it wasn't cringe worthy. Also she's 21 years old. Not too many people are great public speakers at 21, much less have to cut a promo in a WWE ring. She'll get better.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> We get it you hate her. We have seen you in every Paige thread along with your other three AJ buddies. No need to reiterate it one thousand times.


I'm not even an AJ fan. Heck, to me the entire Divas division is a waste of time. That doesn't change the fact that Paige is horrible. AJ is at least tolerable.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> I understand where you are coming from but you need to be a bit more objective. The amount of blind hate toward Paige ( and calling her the WOAT) is absolutely ridiculous. Just yesterday there was 5 threads about how Paige sucks after she lost the title. I cant stand Eva Marie or D bryan but I am not making a thread about it or posting in every thread about them either with negativity.


See, now I know you're not reading so I'm not sure if you can even see me as unobjective or not. 

I said that she's worse than the best and that in no way translates to WOAT and that's a very fair assessment. 

I've said repeatedly that _she _failed to go over (including placing blame on the WWE where it mattered, and placing blame on her where I think she's to be blamed) and have given my reasons for why I think she has. 

I never said that "I just don't like her" without giving any justifications which would mean I'm unobjective. I've mostly picked on the blind marks and rebuked the reasons they give for seeing her as absolutely flawless. If you can rebuke any of my points like some other people do, I'm willing to see her in a better light, but when people blame the WWE entirely and go so far as saying that they ruined her without claiming that she had a role to play in it as well is when I become more aggressive than usual.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> We get it you hate her. We have seen you in every Paige thread along with your other three AJ buddies.












*Love you too!*


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Reaper said:


> See, now I know you're not reading so I'm not sure if you can even see me as unobjective or not.
> 
> I said that she's worse than the best and that in no way translates to WOAT and that's a very fair assessment.
> 
> I've said repeatedly that _she _failed to go over (including placing blame on the WWE where it mattered, and placing blame on her where I think she's to be blamed) and have given my reasons for why I think she has.
> 
> I never said that "I just don't like her" without giving any justifications which would mean I'm unobjective. I've mostly picked on the blind marks and rebuked the reasons they give for seeing her as absolutely flawless. If you can rebuke any of my points like some other people do, I'm willing to see her in a better light, but when people blame the WWE entirely and go so far as saying that they ruined her without claiming that she had a role to play in it as well is when I become more aggressive than usual.


I wasn't referring to you as the hater calling her WOAT. I was referencing the fact that you are sick of Paige marks but yet not of Paige haters who are probably worst on this site.


----------



## Doc

Its definitely not working for Paige at the moment. Something needs changing with her. 
Was not expecting A.J back. Makes me wonder if they begged her or what.


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*

First of all, having sat through Paige's promo and the segment, I really can't believe this has generated the amount of conflicting opinions it has. She had about 45 seconds to get from Point A to B. Not particularly hard for any WWE performer, and she didn't make it look overly hard. Definitely a tad nervous of course, but so was Sheamus when he first started talking on ECW. Nervous isn't new. 

Why on earth is there talk about her being "one of the worst of all time" through to some even calling her a great mic worker? How can it be this divisive? I don't know how anyone could call her a great presence or be seen as a huge personality behind the mic. She's obviously not one to send out there to carry a feud through words and is pretty safe and wooden. However, is she as indisputably awful as some say? Boy oh boy, if people think she truly is that terrible amongst her peers then wait until Rosa, Aksana, Tamina, Eva and various others try and standout. I think a lot of people in here like to deal with hyperbole. 

Towards *Reaper* and co: there are a number of perspectives you're taking in regards to how she's been booked. One of the most interesting ones is 'true talent shines through.' Can you think of an instance where a WWE diva has been catapulted to the top of the heap based on their talent. Or better yet: the perception of their talent by the general audience where they elevate a person themselves? Lets face it; when has a series of wrestling sprints against performers the likes of Fox, Tamina and some other heatless wonders ever got someone mega heat? WWE have made it clear they don't operate as a 'wrestling-first' company for men or women. They push it on the viewers as well. 

The severity of some criticism is intriguing. It appears a lot of people are very cut throat with what they expect from a 21 year old WWE womens wrestler whose just got through their second live promo in front of 15,000+. You guys can be harsh critics of course; I just find it a little perplexing that some can't see the above factors for what they are. That goes for the serious Paige marks too. Calling her a GOAT performer is preposterous based on those factors I've listed.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



Bearodactyl said:


> EDIT: OK one quick edit to Reaper's last point, *I think the fact they put the focus on a wrestling diva was a great change, but I think it's a change that people unfortunately have to get used to (especially the casuals), and I'm not sure picking a 21 year old that's never been in front of crowds this big was the way to go there, indy experience or no.* Should've put that job on someone like AJ or Nattie, hell I wouldn't even have made Paige #1 contender on her debut... :draper2


^^This is an excellent point. Fair enough that the WWE asked her to fill shoes that were perhaps too big for her. Except that that doesn't mean that they purposefully ruined her or did it with some sort of a vendetta in mind as many people have posted. I'm definitely in agreement that the WWE made several mistakes with Paige, but unfortunately for me (unlike others), the one where they over-estimated her abilities as a whole and judged her capable and ready to be put in the kind of position they did, was the real big mistake. In other words, Paige should have been where Emma and Summer are right now. 

I've talked about her flaws as a wrestler enough so I won't repeat those. She does need a year or more at least in developmental or paying her dues in less important storylines, working shorter matches and learning to entertain better before she's ready for the strap. 

In fact, they can really use this to add depth to her character where in a year or so she comes back and starts talking about how she wasn't ready and needed to pay her dues etc etc. I think that could work really well and that's what I have in mind when I keep saying that she needs to go back to NXT. Not that she doesn't belong in the WWE (she does), but that she needs time to work on a character and gimmick.



islesfan13 said:


> I wasn't referring to you as the hater calling her WOAT. I was referencing the fact that you are sick of Paige marks but yet not of Paige haters who are probably worst on this site.


Being an Ultimate Warrior, Bryan AND CM Punk fan on this site, you learn to tune out the haters to the point where they don't even exist. Plus, I'm no where near a Paige fan even though I would like to be (and I am turning a little bit since last night), but yeah - I'm definitely over-critical of her with good reason and so I'll probably tone it down a little as she gets better.



-Skullbone- said:


> Towards *Reaper* and co: there are a number of perspectives you're taking in regards to how she's been booked. One of the most interesting ones is 'true talent shines through.' Can you think of an instance where a WWE diva has been catapulted to the top of the heap based on their talent. Or better yet: the perception of their talent by the general audience where they elevate a person themselves? Lets face it; when has a series of wrestling sprints against performers the likes of Fox, Tamina and some other heatless wonders ever got someone mega heat? WWE have made it clear they don't operate as a 'wrestling-first' company for men or women. They push it on the viewers as well.


Wasn't Gail Kim also "wrestler-first" mentality? WWE is definitely not wrestler-first mentality. But Paige is. Paige's fans supposedly are. Her wrestling was supposed to speak for itself, but it did not. The reason why WWE is a mix of character/gimmick is because one skill compensates for another. Paige was supposed to do what Nat and Tamina failed to do which is to be successful with her wrestling ability without needing to have that character and gimmickry latched on top of her.

Unfortunately, the thing where she really failed was in her wrestling and that's the saddest part of it all. Her wrestling was supposed to get her over on its own, but her wrestling was mediocre at best. That's why WWE has always been about wrestling+character/gimmick. Fans would've been more accepting of her if she had shown some exceptional skill in the ring, but she did not do that unfortunately either. This doesn't mean that she's worse than what's already there in the WWE. It just means that the WWE took a chance on what they thought is all they would need in order for Paige to be successful and it didn't work. She was supposed to get over through her wrestling prowess. She shouldn't have needed to have had those promo segments, that character etc. Her wrestling was gonna be her character and that's how I see it. 

Well, now we know that neither Paige, nor perhaps the WWE audience are ready for a pure wrestling diva. You cannot be successful in the WWE or with WWE fans on the strength of your wrestling alone and there are thousands of wrestlers that have tried and failed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



-Skullbone- said:


> Boy oh boy, if people think she truly is that terrible amongst her peers then wait until Rosa, Aksana, Tamina, Eva and various others try and standout.












*But Aksana got fired last month, and Eva generates the most Diva heat of ALL TIME!*


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: O my lord Paige Sucks on the mic*



islesfan13 said:


> We get it you hate her. We have seen you in every Paige thread along with your other three AJ buddies. No need to reiterate it one thousand times.


BTW your comment on your rep to me about Brock just underscores your ignorance. Brock is one of the top draws of all-time. That indicates that people want to see him regardless of the fact that he rarely speaks. To compare him to Paige in any way is just asinine, as Paige will never reach even 1/100 of that kind of success.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Bye bye Aksana! AJ and Paige have got some great heat at the starting point. Let's see if they can match it with the fiery haired goddess herself.

*Reignstrain,* you were the one that always says Paige is a horrific botch machine weren't you?

Edit: BrownianMotion, what has 'Brock draws' got anything to do with this?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> *Reignstrain,* you were the one that always says Paige is a horrific botch machine weren't you?


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


>


Wether you like his opinions or not, that's just plain funny :aryalol


----------



## PUNKY

*Is it me or does anyone else feel like their holding back paige's character a bit while their waiting for aj to come back.* I remember reading a few weeks back that at a recent nxt show paige said something along the lines of "do you really think i went there just to congratulate her". *It makes me think maybe this whole rookie thing is just a ruse and when aj comes back paige might turn heel or something...*
__________________
*You do realize that even if aj did take the title back pretty much straight away that they'd only be doing it so they can restart the fued again. *I'm pretty sure that if aj didn't want time off that paige wouldn't have been given the belt straight away, She would have just started a fued and chased the belt so if and when it does happen it's only because in the end paige is gonna end up with the belt again. They just have to start from square one again and pretend the first reign didn't happen really.
*I'm getting the feeling that wwe is just waiting for aj to return so she can win the title back via underhand heel tactics of something so that paige can chase the title back.* ( Something that i think should have happened to begin with ) but it seems like they have no idea when aj plans on returning or maybe they do but it's a while away so they just don't know how to book paige at the moment.

Posts i made a few weeks ago. ^^^ Fucked up the quoting. :lol

I don't get why people are freaking out over paige losing the title ? Like i said a few weeks back it was obvious that when aj returned she was going to win the title back (via underhand heel tactics or in a flukey way, Haven't watched raw yet but i'm hearing it was a flukey roll up ?) They have to do this so that paige can chase back the title... And i'm hearing she's acting kinda heelish ? :mark: I don't get people saying it's the end of her career. :lmao:lmao:lmao How else do you expect them to start fueding ? aj needed to win the belt back so that in the end paige gets the payoff when she wins it back.


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Reigns Train said:


>


I should've known it was you! Trying to cover your tracks with a tricky name change eh? I'm onto your game mister.

Another thought to add is the idea that she's an utter failure and must re-enter developmental to be immediately erased from people's minds. I'm assuming that's mostly referring to her mild live crowd reactions/'pops' and the general lack of investment in her matches. I won't run down the list of culprits she was paired with because that's not what the naysayers are pointing out. 

They think, from my understanding, that she should be so engaging and captivating that these matches will suddenly gain wide reaching attention, regardless of who's in there with her. I'm not saying it's impossible, just highly improbable based on *her booking* (yes there it is again!) as well as how woman matches generally are received as pee-pee time for most patrons in the building.

For people who understand a bit about this area, see if you take something from this: Paige has her own merchandise, a core demographic back home in England, an established fan base that followed her from the documentary, through her NXT stint and through to Raw. She's received heightened attention as champion (notwithstanding the argument about how much more should've been given), has worked most weekly shows and two PPVs, and has also been involved in spot fire feuds with performers still yet to carve out a permanent position as mainstays. She now has the most attention she's received working with a hot AJ Lee (again, taking the logic of the booking out of the equation) as all indications point to a character change and a program with an important talent. 

From a business and brand perspective Paige is not the bust that some want to proclaim from the rooftops. This is particularly evident when looking at the ceiling put on the women and lack of genuine competition from other aside from maybe three others and the overall Total Divas brand. For someone only 21 years old with a great deal of upside and room for improvement in areas the company values, she very well could be a big, sustained financial benefit for the WWE. Her fans clamoring for huge pops as if they were _the_ key indication to her overness shouldn't get too down about her being a miserable failure due to a few golf claps.

Speaking of successes, I hear that AJ is a big big attraction and will save every woman on the roster based on how over she is. While this might be true, wasn't she found to be the 9th biggest ratings killer in 2013? It was on a graph I saw posted a while back. Erick Rowan was shown to keep more viewers around from memory. I think the biggest rating cancer at that time was Layla, and Christian was up there too. 

Anyway, how WWE choose to use Paige in the ring and as a performer is up to them. There's every possibility they might give up pushing her currently. They will likely always view her as a good money maker though based on these important factors. As the idea of 'drawing' was raised by fellow commuter *BrownianMotion* and my good friend Brock I figured it was only fair to bring up a more....in-depth discussion, shall we say?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> I should've known it was you! Trying to cover your tracks with a tricky name change eh? I'm onto your game mister.
> 
> Another thought to add is the idea that she's an utter failure and must re-enter developmental to be immediately erased from people's minds. I'm assuming that's mostly referring to her mild live crowd reactions/'pops' and the general lack of investment in her matches. I won't run down the list of culprits she was paired with because that's not what the naysayers are pointing out.
> 
> They think, from my understanding, that she should be so engaging and captivating that these matches will suddenly gain wide reaching attention, regardless of who's in there with her. I'm not saying it's impossible, just highly improbable based on *her booking* (yes there it is again!) as well as how woman matches generally are received as pee-pee time for most patrons in the building.
> 
> For people who understand a bit about this area, see if you take something from this: Paige has her own merchandise, a core demographic back home in England, an established fan base that followed her from the documentary, through her NXT stint and through to Raw. She's received heightened attention as champion (notwithstanding the argument about how much more should've been given), has worked most weekly shows and two PPVs, and has also been involved in spot fire feuds with performers still yet to carve out a permanent position as mainstays. She now has the most attention she's received working with a hot AJ Lee (again, taking the logic of the booking out of the equation) as all indications point to a character change and a program with an important talent.


*
Don't know the numbers, but being 9th on a list of "ratings killers" in a show that has about 12 segments doesn't indicate anything to me. If she were top 3, you'd have an argument there. 

Now as for Paige, we expected 5 star matches because her fans tried to sell us the bill of goods that she's the greatest female performer of all time and no one on the roster can touch her in ring abilities because she's wrestled for 12 years. Needless to say we were disappointed. With nothing but awkward backstage promos and cringeworthy acting, we wanted SOME kind of justification for the overbearing marking out going on. With no logical retort besides "She's British!" and "WATCH NXT DAWG!" we started to become annoyed and raid all Paige threads with rage.

There is no doubt she has a whole career ahead of her and she can improve, which is why we support a demotion to NXT. She needs SEVERE help with her speaking ability, because no one cares to watch her matches if they can't get behind her character.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Don't know the numbers, but being 9th on a list of "ratings killers" in a show that has about 12 segments doesn't indicate anything to me. If she were top 3, you'd have an argument there.
> 
> Now as for Paige, we expected 5 star matches because her fans tried to sell us the bill of goods that she's the greatest female performer of all time and no one on the roster can touch her in ring abilities because she's wrestled for 12 years. Needless to say we were disappointed. With nothing but awkward backstage promos and cringeworthy acting, we wanted SOME kind of justification for the overbearing marking out going on. With no logical retort besides "She's British!" and "WATCH NXT DAWG!" we started to become annoyed and raid all Paige threads with rage.
> 
> There is no doubt she has a whole career ahead of her and she can improve, which is why we support a demotion to NXT. She needs SEVERE help with her speaking ability, because no one cares to watch her matches if they can't get behind her character.*


You sure its just that and not a slight bias and hope that she fails so AJ looks better?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> You sure its just that and not a slight bias and hope that she fails so AJ looks better?


*AJ doesn't need any help looking good and she surely won't get any kind of rub from Paige. AJ could wrestle Eva Marie and get louder pops than Paige vs. Emma. If anything, it's AJ doing Paige a favor. Fans will now boo emphatically instead of giving her blank stares.*


----------



## BornBad

this thread is turning... :ti

For months and months people were beggging about Paige to be call in the Main Roster, she got call and after three months she's shit

Fact is she never had a bad match, i agree that she's not super good on the mic but she have to deal with crap materail and booking


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I didn't realize there was so much backlash against Paige but I suppose that's what happens when marks hype someone up as being better than everyone else before they even debut. 

But I do feel like the timing of that backlash is weird as she just had her first good match since ArRIVAL and cut what I consider to be a "not half-bad" promo and even performed adequately enough on SmackDown commentary.

Ppl should've been bashing her for the last 3 months of shit matches not for not being able to hold her own on the mic against AJ, who belongs on her own tier amongst the Divas. 

I do have a question for Paige marks though: if she's such a great wrestler because she's been wrestling her entire life, what was she working on for years in NXT?

Here's one for everybody to ponder: how much longer would she have been in development had AJ decided to leave, keeping in mind she didn't work house shows like Neville, Zayn and Charlotte are currently doing and didn't get vignettes like Wyatts, Bo or Rose? Or was the suprise always planned like Shield?


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Hit-Girl said:


> *Thank god AJ is back and has the title. Pagie's reign was really bad. Any reign Kelly Kelly had was better than this. Saying that though, I realize that is not Paige's fault at all. She can't help how her character is booked and I'm sure it wasn't her idea to have the matches go so that she can't do shit and hits one move and wins. That's not her fault either. She's so much better than WWE is allowing her to be... but her reign fucking sucked and I'm glad to see it's over. Maybe they can turn her into the bad ass bitch she should have been all along instead of some fucking cry baby. *


:clap


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Now as for Paige, we expected 5 star matches because her fans tried to sell us the bill of goods that she's the greatest female performer of all time and no one on the roster can touch her in ring abilities because she's wrestled for 12 years. Needless to say we were disappointed. With nothing but awkward backstage promos and cringeworthy acting, we wanted SOME kind of justification for the overbearing marking out going on. With no logical retort besides "She's British!" and "WATCH NXT DAWG!" we started to become annoyed and raid all Paige threads with rage.*


There's a couple of problems with the logic here.

1) You're expecting 5-star matches when the women are lucky to get to work 5 minutes in the ring on RAW, and Paige vs. Naomi at MITB (7:10) was the longest PPV women's singles match since AJ vs. Kaitlyn at Payback 2013 (9:54) and I don't know about you, but no coincidence did I find those two matches to be the best in that timeframe. Time is a factor.

2) You don't put (EXCESSIVE PRAISE) and (EXCESSIVE CONDEMNATION) together to equal (RATIONAL DISCOURSE), you add the rational discourse which in turn makes the discussion more rational. Doing what you do just makes people who overhype Paige get defensive, or angry, and makes people like me who are fans of her but try to be objective about it throw our proverbial arms up wondering how to restore sensibility.


----------



## p862011

tired of people here bashing paige saying she is shit and should go back to nxt her reign was bad yes but it was not her fault at all how is someone suppose to get over when wwe gives her zero character for the fans to connect with and no mic time to get her personality over not to mention they booked her as a happy go lucky baby face under dog when she is a natural heel/tweener

and they booked her to get her ass beat 99% of all her matches just to hit 1 move and win

they gave her nothing to work with


----------



## Sekai no Kana

This is why I agreed with Hit-Girl. She's doing what she's TOLD to do. Yeah her reign was bad, but if the bookers got her to CHASE the title instead, things would be different.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> There's a couple of problems with the logic here.
> 
> 1) You're expecting 5-star matches when the women are lucky to get to work 5 minutes in the ring on RAW, and Paige vs. Naomi at MITB (7:10) was the longest PPV women's singles match since AJ vs. Kaitlyn at Payback 2013 (9:54) and I don't know about you, but no coincidence did I find those two matches to be the best in that timeframe. Time is a factor.
> 
> 2) You don't put (EXCESSIVE PRAISE) and (EXCESSIVE CONDEMNATION) together to equal (RATIONAL DISCOURSE), you add the rational discourse which in turn makes the discussion more rational. Doing what you do just makes people who overhype Paige get defensive, or angry, and makes people like me who are fans of her but try to be objective about it throw our proverbial arms up wondering how to restore sensibility.


*There's nothing rational about an argument that starts with "SHE'S BEEN WRESTLING FOR 12 YEARS, SHE'S AUTOMATICALLY THE BEST!" *Points out several botches* and ends with "SHE'S 21, LEAVE HER ALONE!"*


----------



## A-C-P

Pretty simple for me, its obvious Paige has talent, and even more obvious that the WWE threw her in a position she was not even close to being ready for.

But this kind of rational thinking is frowned upon in these threads, you must either unconditionally praise Paige, or hate her to no end.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *There's nothing rational about an argument that starts with "SHE'S BEEN WRESTLING FOR 12 YEARS, SHE'S AUTOMATICALLY THE BEST!" *Points out several botches* and ends with "SHE'S 21, LEAVE HER ALONE!"*


That's why, just like you see AJ Lee as the shining beacon of light in the division, you need to be one of the few beacons of reason. Stand above the rest, don't put yourself in with the rest of them.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

A-C-P said:


> Pretty simple for me, its obvious Paige has talent, and even more obvious that the WWE threw her in a position she was not even close to being ready for.
> 
> But this kind of rational thinking is frowned upon in these threads, you must either unconditionally praise Paige, or hate her to no end.


Pretty much this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> That's why, just like you see AJ Lee as the shining beacon of light in the division, you need to be one of the few beacons of reason. Stand above the rest, don't put yourself in with the rest of them.


*
I have never, ever said AJ is an amazing wrestler. I have always been consistent in saying she's the biggest draw, has the most personality, and outclasses literally everyone in speaking ability. I don't overinflate her attributes because it's not even necessary.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I have never, ever said AJ is an amazing wrestler. I have always been consistent in saying she's the biggest draw, has the most personality, and outclasses literally everyone in speaking ability. I don't overinflate her attributes because it's not even necessary.*


So you say she's the best total package at this point, and I agree. I'm saying lay off the shtick of "Ha ha, this wrestler is not as good as their most emphatic marks claim them to be" because that could be said for every notable wrestler ever.


----------



## The Philosopher

I've been rooting for the girl behind the Paige character (i.e. Saraya) to succeed all along, and still am, but the character has been disappointing since she got called up to the main roster. Not just cruddy booking, but she generally needs to work on her confidence on the mic and her acting. And why take the aggressive, moody and angry Paige character from NXT, which was somwaht compelling (especially the double act and contrast with Emma) and turn it into a generic, smiling, girly-girl babyface?

Still reckon she'll do well, eventually, but her first reign has been underwhelming. She'll have more.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Why is a Roman Reigns fan hijacking this thread to trash Paige so bad? Reigns is shit on the mic and limited in the ring. Paige can cut better promos and I'm not even joking. 

Going to have to go back and see what I missed but looks like some negative Paige threads got merged. AJ/Paige is the hottest thing going in WWE and seems wrestling fans can't handle the divas taking over this forum with multiple threads. It's going to be a long summer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Why is a Roman Reigns fan hijacking this thread to trash Paige so bad? Reigns is shit on the mic and limited in the ring. Paige can cut better promos and I'm not even joking.
> 
> Going to have to go back and see what I missed but looks like some negative Paige threads got merged. AJ/Paige is the hottest thing going in WWE and seems wrestling fans can't handle the divas taking over this forum with multiple threads. It's going to be a long summer.


*
When in doubt, use straw man! It makes my job easier.

Complains about thread hijacking
Posts shit like this:*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Dumb thread. If you want to talk about a real women's wrestler that doesn't skip around the ring like an idiot, then you know where to find the Paige thread.


----------



## Dan Pratt

The Philosopher said:


> Not just cruddy booking, but she generally needs to work on her confidence on the mic and her acting.


I will say I did think her acting was pretty good after she lost the title. Her crying looked so convincing you would think she didn't go out there knowing AJ was about to take the title from her.


----------



## tommo010

The Philosopher said:


> I've been rooting for the girl behind the Paige character (i.e. Saraya) to succeed all along, and still am, but the character has been disappointing since she got called up to the main roster. Not just cruddy booking, but she generally needs to work on her confidence on the mic and her acting. And why take the aggressive, moody and angry Paige character from NXT, which was somwaht compelling (especially the double act and contrast with Emma) and turn it into a generic, smiling, girly-girl babyface?
> 
> Still reckon she'll do well, eventually, but her first reign has been underwhelming. She'll have more.


This (Y) I feel the same way I'm a fan of the girl behind Paige and I have been since the Wrestling with my Family documentary aired over here, I've never understood why they took away her NxT gimmick she was a natural at it and got over with it as a Babyface and Heel during her time in FCW/NxT. Hopefully this feud with AJ will lead to the real Paige coming out, I don't rate mic skills as highly as many seem to do on this forum I watch wrestling for the wrestling not the stories and so called acting they do I'll take a great wrestling fight anyday of the week over an awesome pipebomb promo and given a decent amount of time Paige can deliver that kind of match with just about anyone on the roster especially with someone as talented as AJ, for weeks now the majority have wanted this feud and now it looks like we're getting it and (this is key part) if booked right both girls are gonna come out of this feud for the better and so is the Diva's division as a whole and that's what we as wrestling fans need to get behind rather than petty flaming of both girls that's going on now.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

I'm loving the attention these two are drawing to the divas division.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Featuring the Batista wave, ass, and some referee scissoring.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Featuring the Batista wave, ass, and some referee scissoring.


Nice. Such a great heel. Love watching her entrances in Shimmer with her mom and Rebecca Knox where she interacts with the crowd.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Featuring the Batista wave, ass, and some referee scissoring.


This is awesome. I stopped following wrestling a few years ago but just this year I saw on YT people talking about Paige so I looked her up and was drawn. She truly can be a great talent if booked properly. She got me into wrestling again. I have been impressed with her in NXT and Ambrose. Those two plus Cesaro have a great future.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> That's why, just like you see AJ Lee as the shining beacon of light in the division, you need to be one of the few beacons of reason. Stand above the rest, don't put yourself in with the rest of them.


Why don't Paige marks get other Paige marks to chill out on all the "best diva ever" hyperbolic nonsense since they are the ones causing the backlash on her. 

All we heard for months was that shes was already better than every diva on the roster at 21. Ppl were calling for her to debut at WM30 and win the chip. There was a thread about who's better Lita or Paige, another about Trish/Paige as a WM dream match.. all before she debuted. Shes still being called a better technical wrestler than Natty even though Natty carried Charlotte to a 4* match at Takeover and I've yet to see Paige do anything technical unless we're counting the PTO and why would we when she doesn't even have to wear her opponent down to put it on. The PTO is another STF or Cloverleaf except it has a much higher success rate (Cena, Irish Cena, Lady Cena?).

Ppl blame booking as if every single move in a match is choreographed and the wrestlers have no freedom. There are guidelines but nobody says "Paige when you're rallying back do 4 headbutts, 3 cloteslines, scream twice and then PTO". And has anyone considered the reason they keep doing the face in peril thing is because even when in control*shes always wrestling like a heel*. And if she can't wrestle as a face then maybe shes not the wrestling goddess shes portrayed to be. 

I've seen Paige be good but I haven't seen her be the GOAT and right now she isn't showing anything the main roster divas can't do and I certainly never saw her do anything in NXT that deserved her being considered head and shoulders above Emma, Bayley or Sasha.


----------



## Saintpat

All I remember for ages was "Give her the mic, they aren't letting her develop her character."

Then WWE finally gave her the mic and it was like, "Awkward. OK, we get it, just please take the mic away and stop rubbing our noses in it."

Her inability to cut a basic promo was startling. Not sure I've seen a flop like that on the big stage in I-don't-know-how-long.

Send her back to NXT and let her work on it.


----------



## islesfan13

Is me or is it odd to anyone else that most Paige haters are D Bryan AJ Reigns and Alicia fans?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'm exposing my limited photoshop skill between this and my sig, but this is just something I threw together quickly for some Summerslam hype.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

islesfan13 said:


> Is me or is it odd to anyone else that most Paige haters are D Bryan AJ Reigns and Alicia fans?


Is there supposed to be some comon theme amongst those particular wrestlers that Im missing?


----------



## islesfan13

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Is there supposed to be some comon theme amongst those particular wrestlers that Im missing?


IDK possibly


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ doesn't need any help looking good and she surely won't get any kind of rub from Paige. AJ could wrestle Eva Marie and get louder pops than Paige vs. Emma. If anything, it's AJ doing Paige a favor. Fans will now boo emphatically instead of giving her blank stares.*


*Call me Nostradamus:*



Spoiler: Smackdown



"AJ Lee pop was large. Fans chanted "you can't wrestle" at Eva. Quick squash match. A new chant popped up too during the match. They went from CM Punk chants to "AJPunk" chants. That's a new one. And strange too. Paige was on commentary and she came in the ring for like 5 seconds after AJ won and then just left. Kind of awkward. Not sure what that was about. AJ took all the chanting in stride and seemed to have fun with it. Right now Sandow is out here making a fool of himself. I feel bad for the guy.



:banderas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Can't wait to hear Paige bury AJ on commentary this Friday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Holy shit, I just realized the Sandow gif fits perfectly too.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Call me Nostradamus:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> "AJ Lee pop was large. Fans chanted "you can't wrestle" at Eva. Quick squash match. A new chant popped up too during the match. They went from CM Punk chants to "AJPunk" chants. That's a new one. And strange too. Paige was on commentary and she came in the ring for like 5 seconds after AJ won and then just left. Kind of awkward. Not sure what that was about. AJ took all the chanting in stride and seemed to have fun with it. Right now Sandow is out here making a fool of himself. I feel bad for the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


AJs new popularity is because shes married to Punk? NOSTRADAMUS, who may I add has been wrong more than right:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> AJs new popularity is because shes married to Punk? NOSTRADAMUS, who may I add has been wrong more than right:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance





The Reigns Train said:


> *The Divas division needs AJ. You can't have a hero in Paige with no villain to fight. She would keep burying the same girls in rotation until they bring up one of the talented NXT girls to take her place and restart the cycle.*


*
How exactly did that turn out? Oh yeah, everybody got buried and AJ had to come back to save the division.*


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *Call me Nostradamus:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> "AJ Lee pop was large. Fans chanted "you can't wrestle" at Eva. Quick squash match. A new chant popped up too during the match. They went from CM Punk chants to "AJPunk" chants. That's a new one. And strange too. Paige was on commentary and she came in the ring for like 5 seconds after AJ won and then just left. Kind of awkward. Not sure what that was about. AJ took all the chanting in stride and seemed to have fun with it. Right now Sandow is out here making a fool of himself. I feel bad for the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


The WWE will probably edit out the chants, but AJ is the most relevant and over person in the Diva's division. She's the only reason why the belt matters. If I were Paige, I'd bring my A game in the next few months. If the rumors are true that Vince has lost interest, she better reignite it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why don't Paige marks get other Paige marks to chill out on all the "best diva ever" hyperbolic nonsense since they are the ones causing the backlash on her.


Because that's a contradiction - if you're a mark for a wrestler to an unreasonable extent, you feel that bigging them up is justified, and thus they would see no reason to stop.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> All we heard for months was that shes was already better than every diva on the roster at 21. Ppl were calling for her to debut at WM30 and win the chip. There was a thread about who's better Lita or Paige, another about Trish/Paige as a WM dream match.. all before she debuted. Shes still being called a better technical wrestler than Natty even though Natty carried Charlotte to a 4* match at Takeover and I've yet to see Paige do anything technical unless we're counting the PTO and why would we when she doesn't even have to wear her opponent down to put it on. The PTO is another STF or Cloverleaf except it has a much higher success rate (Cena, Irish Cena, Lady Cena?).
> 
> Ppl blame booking as if every single move in a match is choreographed and the wrestlers have no freedom. There are guidelines but nobody says "Paige when you're rallying back do 4 headbutts, 3 cloteslines, scream twice and then PTO". And has anyone considered the reason they keep doing the face in peril thing is because even when in control*shes always wrestling like a heel*. And if she can't wrestle as a face then maybe shes not the wrestling goddess shes portrayed to be.
> 
> I've seen Paige be good but I haven't seen her be the GOAT and right now she isn't showing anything the main roster divas can't do and I certainly never saw her do anything in NXT that deserved her being considered head and shoulders above Emma, Bayley or Sasha.


I think part of what makes it a disappointment to some people is the fact that people like me, who had seen her wrestling in the independent promotions is how she went to FCW and her moveset got smaller, then NXT and it got smaller, and now WWE where it's the smallest it's been, and I can say with 99.9% certainty that stripping her moves down was not her idea. When you've seen her wrestle like a babyface or like a technician, and do things that I've not seen a woman in WWE do in years if not ever, giving us the Paige that was presented in WWE is an insult to my and other people's intelligence and it's continually frustrating.


----------



## Necramonium

Saintpat said:


> All I remember for ages was "Give her the mic, they aren't letting her develop her character."
> 
> Then WWE finally gave her the mic and it was like, "Awkward. OK, we get it, just please take the mic away and stop rubbing our noses in it."
> 
> Her inability to cut a basic promo was startling. Not sure I've seen a flop like that on the big stage in I-don't-know-how-long.
> 
> Send her back to NXT and let her work on it.


It doesnt matter if she got bad mic skills or not, if you are not a natural talker, you will never develop that skill to perfection, thats why some wrestlers get a manager or don't pull promo's at all.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Because that's a contradiction - if you're a mark for a wrestler to an unreasonable extent, you feel that bigging them up is justified, and thus they would see no reason to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of what makes it a disappointment to some people is the fact that people like me, who had seen her wrestling in the independent promotions is how she went to FCW and her moveset got smaller, then NXT and it got smaller, and now WWE where it's the smallest it's been, and I can say with 99.9% certainty that stripping her moves down was not her idea. When you've seen her wrestle like a babyface or like a technician, and do things that I've not seen a woman in WWE do in years if not ever, giving us the Paige that was presented in WWE is an insult to my and other people's intelligence and it's continually frustrating.


But why limit her move set? Are they afraid that shes going to be too good for the division? It seems like they are trying to protect others by limiting her. What other reason can they have.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Saintpat said:


> All I remember for ages was "Give her the mic, they aren't letting her develop her character."
> 
> Then WWE finally gave her the mic and it was like, "Awkward. OK, we get it, just please take the mic away and stop rubbing our noses in it."
> 
> Her inability to cut a basic promo was startling. Not sure I've seen a flop like that on the big stage in I-don't-know-how-long.
> 
> Send her back to NXT and let her work on it.


*Been saying it for months and no one wanted to hear it* :draper2




Spoiler: Smackdown



* AJ Lee comes out to a massive pop from the Jersey crowd. She cuts a promo and defeats Eva Marie by submission. Fans chanted "you can't wrestle" at Eva. There were also CM Punk chants. Paige was on commentary and came into the ring to congratulate AJ before awkwardly leaving.



*So much for that "Big badass heel turn".*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Been saying it for months and no one wanted to hear it* :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> * AJ Lee comes out to a massive pop from the Jersey crowd. She cuts a promo and defeats Eva Marie by submission. Fans chanted "you can't wrestle" at Eva. There were also CM Punk chants. Paige was on commentary and came into the ring to congratulate AJ before awkwardly leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> *So much for that "Big badass heel turn".*


It's brewing. Just wait and see. And she'll be a badass heel, not an obnoxious heel like some other divas we know.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> It's brewing. Just wait and see. And she'll be a badass heel, not an obnoxious heel like some other divas we know.


*Obnoxious gets over. If she's annoying you, she's doing her job. If she makes you feel sorry for her, she's failing.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *So much for that "Big badass heel turn".*


As cool as it would be, it doesn't have to be that way. The idea of Paige going berserk heel and running roughshod through the competition to get to AJ could work but at the same time, it would require Paige to bury the Divas who were just now getting a chance to shine in AJ's absence.

It would be dumb to turn AJ face just because she gets the CM Punk chants. She was a heel when she left and just like I said last night, her post-match celebration and that Fallout video had heel written all over it. Another way to do things would be to have AJ as the arrogant heel that she was to begin with. Have her rub it in Paige's face that she reclaimed her "baby" back and allow Paige to play the babyface to overcomes the hurdles that AJ tosses in her way to get the title back, but it needs to be done such that the crowd would be on Paige's side and it can be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Have her rub it in Paige's face that she reclaimed her "baby" back and allow Paige to play the babyface to overcomes the hurdles that AJ tosses in her way to get the title back, but it needs to be done such that the crowd would be on Paige's side and it can be.


*Well, you need to elaborate, because that plan hasn't been working thus far.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, you need to elaborate, because that plan hasn't been working thus far.*


I believe its been one day. I would have Paige become the first Paul Heyman girl and have her go full heel. Lots of stuff WWE could do with Paige. OT but I wonder what they do with Emma after the arrest thing. Hopefully they don't bury her because she can be another gem in the division.


----------



## CM12Punk

I would rather have a slow burn heel turn than a fast one. 

But some people forget AJ was getting cheers during her heel run as champion so I'm not surprised that they turned her face.


----------



## PimentoSlice

I would have to see the Smackdown segment to really be sure that Paige is a face or heel, for all we know she could've been slagging Aj off on commentary and then congratulated her in a snarky way that was perceived as awkward by those in attendance.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

islesfan13 said:


> *AJs new popularity is because shes married to Punk?*NOSTRADAMUS, who may I add has been wrong more than right:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


Nah


----------



## islesfan13

Anyone buy the new WWE magazine? Is the new Paige photoshoot in it or is that for August?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

PimentoSlice said:


> I would have to see the Smackdown segment to really be sure that Paige is a face or heel, for all we know she could've been slagging Aj off on commentary and then congratulated her in a snarky way that was perceived as awkward by those in attendance.


Tis true. We never know because WWE logic, but last I checked Eva Marie is a face though she gets booed. I don't know what that makes AJ because I don't know if she's turned or not, same with Paige.

This is a good point, we don't know what she said, and things don't have to be done all at once. 


islesfan13 said:


> I believe its been one day. I would have Paige become the first Paul Heyman girl and have her go full heel. Lots of stuff WWE could do with Paige..


I would like it as long as it was done right and Paige didn't fall victim to "My Client Brock Lesnar" syndrome.

Truthfully, Paige doesn't even need to turn heel to have edge to her, Dean Ambrose proved that. AJ is skilled enough that with her and Paige's combined efforts, Paige can get over as a face against AJ.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Because that's a contradiction - if you're a mark for a wrestler to an unreasonable extent, you feel that bigging them up is justified, and thus they would see no reason to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of what makes it a disappointment to some people is the fact that people like me, who had seen her wrestling in the independent promotions is how she went to FCW and her moveset got smaller, then NXT and it got smaller, and now WWE where it's the smallest it's been, and I can say with 99.9% certainty that stripping her moves down was not her idea. When you've seen her wrestle like a babyface or like a technician, and do things that I've not seen a woman in WWE do in years if not ever, giving us the Paige that was presented in WWE is an insult to my and other people's intelligence and it's continually frustrating.


On one hand it certainly feels like they strip away ppls moves and you hear from time to time that certain people have been told to stop doing certain things, like I've never seen Bryan do a moonsault in WWE even though he used to do it and a lot of ppl would be quick to say that hes not allowed to but we see Cody and freaking Damien Sandow of all ppl doing it so maybe its not because its disallowed. Maybe wrestlers pare back their moves for other reasons;in the case of moonsaults Lance Storm says they kill your knees. 
I've heard they banned Ziggler from doing the superkick but half the roster does it now. Nikki, Brie, Naomi and Alicia have all made multiple recent additions to their moves but they limit the divas champ of the last 3 months to only headbutts, clotheslines and knees to the gut? But she has 3 different finishing moves? 

Obviously Paige couldn't do a piledriver if she wanted to but im not buying that more moves are banned for her than Naomi and if there are then its probably because shes not safe, they told Juventud Gurrera to stop doing the 450 splash but thats because he almost killed somebody with it Neville, Gabriel and even Alexa Bliss are all allowed to use it. 

I've never gotten the sense that she's unsafe though so whatever limitations she might have she needs to work around them


----------



## tommo010

Paige doesn't even need to be a heel tbh she just needs to have her character revert to the edgy aggressive Anti Diva we know from NxT, it's just the heel route would be the easier option to get that character over with the general fan base I personally prefer her to take the tweener route


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Don't know the numbers, but being 9th on a list of "ratings killers" in a show that has about 12 segments doesn't indicate anything to me. If she were top 3, you'd have an argument there.*


There were a list of 20 wrestlers for two categories in 2013: the 20 biggest rating pullers, and the 20 biggest rating killers. Based on numbers gathered from every segment pooled together from an individual's involvement in a segment or whatever over the year, AJ was found to be one of the acts that pushed viewers away. Taking away the many contributing factors involved in this statistic, numbers are still numbers. It's not exactly a sparkling endorsement for this apparent 'must-see' attraction lots of her fans claim she is. I'll see if I can find the numbers later.

And you'd be right to say that it would be a genuine cause for concern if she was a _Top 3_ ratings cancer. That would likely be all the WWE needs to cut someone totally off. Heck, I'd do it and so would anyone else with any semblance of business sense.

This is coming from someone who thinks AJ Lee is great, by the way. I have no doubt she's exactly the sort of personality that someone like Paige will need to bounce off and help progress her own persona. There's a really good amount of initial heat garnered so far, regardless of how logical this whole sequence has been, and if the WWE has genuine plans for any kind of angle between the two I'm pretty sure it'll make for good viewing. With that said, however, let's not make out that this will automatically be viewership gold. Based on evidence involving the divas and the viewership patterns, I'd expect the opposite to be frank. 

Also, take a moment to think about any Alicia Fox, Naomi and Cameron fans who wanted to see their girls become more exposed like they had these past few months. If we really think about what transpired on Monday it's likely their programs have been viewed as filler material and they will subsequently be pushed back down too. Maybe not Naomi and Cameron who will likely have some sort of program together, but it's very likely Fox will. 



> Now as for Paige, we expected 5 star matches because her fans tried to sell us the bill of goods that she's the greatest female performer of all time and no one on the roster can touch her in ring abilities because she's wrestled for 12 years. Needless to say we were disappointed. With nothing but awkward backstage promos and cringeworthy acting, we wanted SOME kind of justification for the overbearing marking out going on. With no logical retort besides "She's British!" and "WATCH NXT DAWG!" we started to become annoyed and raid all Paige threads with rage.


With respect, people that genuinely believed this chick would be the savior of everything diva-related and be untouchable in all areas are way, way out of line. This goes for marks and haters too. She's still a kid, she's been wrestling in an entirely different wrestling format for 12 years (which is NOT the WWE format), she has well-established abilities and flaws which are both personal as well as being related to diva-related areas. Expecting 5 star matches? Really? It takes common sense from both positions to laugh those claims off.




> *There is no doubt she has a whole career ahead of her and she can improve, which is why we support a demotion to NXT. She needs SEVERE help with her speaking ability, because no one cares to watch her matches if they can't get behind her character.*


Again, I can't for the life of me understand what what so _*incredibly offensive*_ about her speaking abilities this past week. I've sat through Lesnar's "piss down the leg" contract signing promo, I've beared witness to Laurinaitis' hilarious way of mixing up names and forgetting lines, I've endured Swagger's early mic work in ECW as its champ. For angles involving genuine consequence, all those promos and many more I'm forgetting have actually damaged the segment due to being received badly or are generally mistake-ridden. 

Paige got from Point A to B on Monday night in a safe, uninspiring and largely unmemorable way. You'd think she would have fumbled every word, stammered at every vowel and tripped over every consonant with how some people are scrutinizing over it. It wasn't harmful, it wasn't damaging and it likely didn't destroy her in the eyes of her peers. 

For the record, I'd lump Divas champ Paige in with the likes of Naomi, Natalya, Layla, Fox and a few others as characters who are all apart of the same dice. Boring, uninspiring personalities who probably wouldn't be noticed much of the time and are just role players. Boring is Paige's problem, as I think it would've been almost anyone's problem with what was portrayed. Since I know about her work in the past I think there's a good chance that will change in the minds of many when she's involved in a hot program with AJ. Heat helps.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Can't wait to hear Paige bury AJ on commentary this Friday.


I'd advise you to not get your hopes up too high for the commentary. I'm just hoping it's going to be better than Natalya level commentary.



islesfan13 said:


> But why limit her move set? Are they afraid that shes going to be too good for the division? It seems like they are trying to protect others by limiting her. What other reason can they have.


It's the WWE. Heels and faces have limited movesets based on their role. I hope you don't honestly believe that Paige is THAT good.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Randumo24 said:


> It's the WWE. Heels and faces have limited movesets based on their role. I hope you don't honestly believe that Paige is THAT good.


It's dumb nonsense to me. 

"You're a face, you can't do an Indian deathlock! You're white, so you can't do a Samoan drop! And yeah, you can do a diving elbow off the top rope, but CM Punk went away and he might come back so you can't use that either! And the Yoshi Tonic that used to be one of your signatures... hm, yeah, that's a man's move."

A truly stupefying thing.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It's dumb nonsense to me.
> 
> "You're a face, you can't do an Indian deathlock! You're white, so you can't do a Samoan drop! And yeah, you can do a diving elbow off the top rope, but CM Punk went away and he might come back so you can't use that either! And the Yoshi Tonic that used to be one of your signatures... hm, yeah, that's a man's move."
> 
> A truly stupefying thing.


Never said it was smart, that's just how it is in WWE. It's the same reason AJ used so many submissions during her heel run instead of all the high flying moves she was known for using as a face.


----------



## Cobalt

It's probably been posted but I cbf to read back through, but why was Paige made to look so so weak? After this whole build up to make her come across like she does belong on the main roster (which IMO she did before she even debuted) I find it extremely strange.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Cobalt said:


> It's probably been posted but I cbf to read back through, but why was Paige made to look so so weak? After this whole build up to make her come across like she does belong on the main roster (which IMO she did before she even debuted) I find it extremely strange.


Well, there are two possible causes.

1) LOLWWELOGIC
2) It's part of the narrative.

I'm an optimist so I like to think the latter.



Randumo24 said:


> Never said it was smart, that's just how it is in WWE. It's the same reason AJ used so many submissions during her heel run instead of all the high flying moves she was known for using as a face.


You know it's dumb when, of all divas, people are taking shots at Paige's wrestling ability.


----------



## celticjobber

Cobalt said:


> It's probably been posted but I cbf to read back through, but why was Paige made to look so so weak? After this whole build up to make her come across like she does belong on the main roster (which IMO she did before she even debuted) I find it extremely strange.


Paige dominated most of their short match and lost in a bit of a fluke, much like she won the title. It's setting her up to be a heel and have a long feud with AJ, possibly leading to a submission match at Summerslam.

I don't see how it made her look weak at all. 

Unless you mean Paige's inferior mic work, which is something she needs to work on.


----------



## Cobalt

celticjobber said:


> Paige dominated most of their short match and lost in a bit of a fluke, much like she won the title. It's setting her up to be a heel and have a long feud with AJ, possibly leading to a submission match at Summerslam.
> 
> I don't see how it made her look weak at all.
> 
> Unless you mean Paige's inferior mic work, which is something she needs to work on.


Losing so quick out of no where, looked weak to me.

And if that's the case good, I was expecting this feud but in the reverse, AJ as the heel and Paige as a face but obviously not, I just hope she eventually regains the title.

What she like as a heel btw?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Cobalt said:


> Losing so quick out of no where, looked weak to me.
> 
> And if that's the case good, I was expecting this feud but in the reverse, AJ as the heel and Paige as a face but obviously not, I just hope she eventually regains the title.
> 
> What she like as a heel btw?


Except AJ won with a small package while Paige pinned her with her finisher, which is usually considered more definitive.

Paige seems to have multiple different heel archetypes that she could use effectively. I've seen her be a smug, arrogant heel (very authentic sounding, the accent helps), I've seen her be an annoying chickenshit heel who does goofy shenanigans (like I showed in a video a couple of pages ago) and all signs point to her being able to do the monster heel role effectively, and as far as the Divas go, her meanmug is second to none.


----------



## tailhook

celticjobber said:


> Paige dominated most of their short match and lost in a bit of a fluke, much like she won the title. It's setting her up to be a heel and have a long feud with AJ, possibly leading to a submission match at Summerslam.
> 
> I don't see how it made her look weak at all.
> 
> Unless you mean Paige's inferior mic work, which is something she needs to work on.


The problem I see here is with AJ Lee tbh. The problem is that AJ is a Neutron Bomb of a Personality. She never works well with anyone except herself and inevitably ends up burying people in her wake. I at first thought this was simply because the other girls sucked(which is somewhat true), but one of the things Paige showed is you can get along in this division without curbstomping it to death on personality alone. I was rather enjoying seeing Alicia, Naomi, Cameron, etc in actual matches.

Now, maybe it'll cause Paige to step up, but if AJ isn't willing to go halvsies and actually learn to work WITH a talent and help build a feud, this whole thing is going to degenerate into the exact problem that plagued the division to begin with. As in, lack of a division. Having one girl overpower all the others is not good for business, because you can never get any quality feuds going, and as such can never build up heat.


----------



## Nicole Queen

tailhook said:


> The problem I see here is with AJ Lee tbh. The problem is that AJ is a Neutron Bomb of a Personality. She never works well with anyone except herself and inevitably ends up burying people in her wake. I at first thought this was simply because the other girls sucked(which is somewhat true), but one of the things Paige showed is you can get along in this division without curbstomping it to death on personality alone. I was rather enjoying seeing Alicia, Naomi, Cameron, etc in actual matches.
> 
> Now, maybe it'll cause Paige to step up, but if AJ isn't willing to go halvsies and actually learn to work WITH a talent and help build a feud, this whole thing is going to degenerate into the exact problem that plagued the division to begin with. As in, lack of a division. Having one girl overpower all the others is not good for business, because you can never get any quality feuds going, and as such can never build up heat.


Yep, because Paige was/is overflowing with personality :ti

Your hate for AJ is quite amusing, as well as using the patented "AJ sucks, everything is her fault" but "Paige is the greatest" :lol I love this marks war :dance

And you do know that in the end "learning to work WITH talent and help build a feud" would matter if WWE doesn't actually puts thought and need to build anything. 

Saying one girl is saving the division = saying one girl is "burying" the division = :aryalol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Nicole Queen said:


> Yep, because Paige was/is overflowing with personality :ti


This was never stated nor implied.



Nicole Queen said:


> Your hate for AJ is quite amusing, as well as using the patented "AJ sucks, everything is her fault" but "Paige is the greatest" :lol I love this marks war


Same thing. The faults of the division run way deeper than anything that AJ is in control of.



Nicole Queen said:


> Saying one girl is saving the division = saying one girl is "burying" the division = :aryalol


Well, it was the same story for the better part of ten months. Whether it's her fault or isn't, after Kaitlyn was out of the picture, AJ hardly struggled if at all, and while she's great, that does not a compelling story make.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This was never stated nor implied.


It wasn't stated or implied but she didn't really show much if any personality so of course she won't "curbstomp" the others; the Bellas showed more personality than her at times and she's the champion. Just sad showing of someone who is supposed to be on top of the mountain. 



> Same thing. The faults of the division run way deeper than anything that AJ is in control of.


Which I'm very well aware of but going by some of *@tailhook*'s posts you would think AJ is the worst human being who screws over anyone in the Division since she obviously has the power to do everything. It's possible she does have some say in certain things (since she is big merch seller and so on) but to imply that AJ, the only Diva who has been build, needs to actually bury the others, is a bit outlandish to me.




> Well, it was the same story for the better part of ten months. Whether it's her fault or isn't, after Kaitlyn was out of the picture, AJ hardly struggled if at all, and while she's great, that does not a compelling story make.


Yep, but it's not like AJ books the Division so giving her the blame 100% is just fpalm That's the problem - AJ was build (separately from the other Divas at that) and all the other girls are either not or they're showing some personality but it's off-putting ? I guess (to me at least). Even with one great performer you can't have interesting storylines if you don't have someone equal.

@tailhook is just super amusing to me with that usual AJ vas Paige mentality of fans; I don't like either of them but with this overhyping of Paige and her actually not being build, I have no problem taking AJ's side :shrug


----------



## tailhook

Nicole Queen said:


> Yep, because Paige was/is overflowing with personality :ti
> 
> Your hate for AJ is quite amusing, as well as using the patented "AJ sucks, everything is her fault" but "Paige is the greatest" :lol I love this marks war :dance
> 
> And you do know that in the end "learning to work WITH talent and help build a feud" would matter if WWE doesn't actually puts thought and need to build anything.
> 
> Saying one girl is saving the division = saying one girl is "burying" the division = :aryalol


See, that's where you're wrong, I don't hate AJ. I don't necessarily mark for Paige either. I tend to like Women's wrestling. Always have since the days of GLOW and I would like to see a Women's Division that is actually worth something. They had only begun to fix what ailed it, and now like most of the product, its slid back into its 2013/early 2014 form.. which is basically no division at all.

And I do agree.. part of this problem has been completely with the WWE. Personally, I think they're fairly clueless(at least Vince and Dunn) to the sheer damage AJ Lee wreaks on the Division. I honestly don't think they care either, so long as chants are going up and semi-decent pops are happening(which in their mind = draw).

I fully expect Paige to be buried by SummerSlam(if not sooner), and the only way its not going to happen is if they either give her a manager like the men to combat AJ(Paul Heyman Girl?), or let her tee off on AJ at will any time AJ goes to promo herself. You combat an overpowering personality by beating the shit out of them and taking them out of their game. Imagine that Brock Lesnar didn't have Paul Heyman. That's exactly what you'd have him do if someone started running verbal rings around him. Simply light them up.


----------



## tailhook

Nicole Queen said:


> Which I'm very well aware of but going by some of *@tailhook*'s posts you would think AJ is the worst human being who screws over anyone in the Division since she obviously has the power to do everything. It's possible she does have some say in certain things (since she is big merch seller and so on) but to imply that AJ, the only Diva who has been build, *needs to actually bury the others*, is a bit outlandish to me.


Personally.. I don't think she even knows how not to. I do not think its intentional. About the only one she hasn't buried is Stephanie, and that's solely based on the fact it is pretty much impossible to bury the boss, who always has the You're Fired and Your Livelihood Is in My Hands card at their disposal.


----------



## Nicole Queen

tailhook said:


> See, that's where you're wrong, I don't hate AJ. I don't necessarily mark for Paige either. I tend to like Women's wrestling. Always have since the days of GLOW and I would like to see a Women's Division that is actually worth something. They had only begun to fix what ailed it, and now like most of the product, its slid back into its 2013/early 2014 form.. which is basically no division at all.
> 
> And I do agree.. part of this problem has been completely with the WWE. Personally, I think they're fairly clueless(at least Vince and Dunn) to the sheer damage AJ Lee wreaks on the Division. I honestly don't think they care either, so long as chants are going up and semi-decent pops are happening(which in their mind = draw).
> 
> I fully expect Paige to be buried by SummerSlam(if not sooner), and the only way its not going to happen is if they either give her a manager like the men to combat AJ(Paul Heyman Girl?), or let her tee off on AJ at will any time AJ goes to promo herself. You combat an overpowering personality by beating the shit out of them and taking them out of their game. Imagine that Brock Lesnar didn't have Paul Heyman. That's exactly what you'd have him do if someone started running verbal rings around him. Simply light them up.





tailhook said:


> Personally.. I don't think she even knows how not to. I do not think its intentional. About the only one she hasn't buried is Stephanie, and that's solely based on the fact it is pretty much impossible to bury the boss, who always has the You're Fired and Your Livelihood Is in My Hands card at their disposal.


Fair enough. I enjoy discussing with posters who are not overly biased and can be level-headed in expressing their opinions.

About AJ "burying" the Division, untentionally or not, I'd still put a lot of the blame on WWE - either she does "bury" it because they let her do it and don't actually care about building anyone else, or well... they just don't care any way it goes, because she's the one who makes them money and if it wasn't for that they probably would have buried her too :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Just a brief interlude from the discussion....

Some Paige moves in gif form:
















































































Carry on.


----------



## PUNKY

Spoiler: smackdown spoiler



AJ coming out next, crowd seemed to love seeing her.

O NO, EVA MARIE coming out alone. Then paige to do commentary. AJ comrs out to loud mixed reaction. Pop for union city of course. 

Loud CM punk chant, then loud you can't wrestle chant to eva marie. Quick match with one botch, then cool finish into ajs black widow.* After match paige gets in ring and teases attacking aj, but instead shakes her hand and walks away.*

Interesting... Looks like a heel turn might be coming on raw, Eager to hear what she was saying on commentary.


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


>











Best Paige Turner ever :mark: I said this before and I'll say it again props to Nattie for that sell


----------



## p862011

i disagree with those saying she was'nt ready wwe gave her nothing to work with on top of that paige cut good promos in nxt as a heel some people are just heels and paige is one of them she has always been a heel or a tweener her entire indie career and nxt run not the cookie cutter happy go lucky baby face wwe made her

wwe gave her no character at all and no mic time and for some reason made a girl who's offense consists of headbutts,knees to the face,and mudhole stomps an underdog baby face lol


----------



## CrystalFissure

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: Crowd reaction for SD
> 
> 
> 
> AJ comes out to loud mixed reaction.


Interesting. See, I'd much rather AJ remain as a face and have Paige as a heel. Too early and an easy way out to just make Paige get booed in less than 3 months.


----------



## p862011

does paige's title run remind anyone else of cm punk's first world title run?

he was booked as a generic underdog baby face who's title win was seen as a fluke and he was'nt booked as a strong competitor but a guy who barely looked like he belonged with the guys he was in the ring with so much so he wasn't even allowed to lose his title in a match he got punted by orton backstage and lost his title by not even being in the elimination chamber match back in 2009


----------



## -Skullbone-

There are definite similarities. Punk was also suffering from having a bland character at the time going in to the WHC scene. He had little mic time (which must've been killing him, as talking is a huge strong point of his) and a face persona that was 'straight edge' but not much else. Lots of people weren't buying into him at all either, whether they were casuals or head guys backstage. Jeff Hardy really was a god send for him. Just goes to show how important a rub is in the business. Not only is more attention directed towards you just by standing opposite a hot act, it also draws attention to your strongest attributes as a performer.


----------



## NJ88

This Mondays RAW perfectly displayed the lack of thought, effort and planning that's gone into Paige since her debut in two obvious ways.

Firstly. I believe this was literally the first time since her debut that she had been able to go out and talk in front of a crowd. Yes, I know she doesn't seem like the most comfortable person on the mic, but not giving her any time isn't likely to improve that at all. She seemed fine in NXT in front of small crowds but being on RAW in front a heck of a lot more people im sure is very different and it's possibly something she just needs to get used to. 

Second, the fact that she literally just turned heel out of the blue shows how careless they've been with her character since her debut. Since her debut she's generally been very respectful towards others, she's shown she's a fighting champion and wanted to prove herself to everyone. Suddenly AJ returned and she wanted to back down from a fight and displayed arrogance. Where did that come from? Just lazy, lazy booking. I understand why AJ turned and her reasoning made a lot of sense but Paige was just something that happened without any thought.

It seems to me that Paige debuted and won the title for the sole reason of them having AJ Lee going off on sabbatical and they needed to give her a way out/someone to replace her, but they didn't have a plan for Paige, I think the only plan they did have was...let's just wait until AJ returns which is what's happened.

I can see positives from this though as Paige seems to me like more of a natural heel. Her ring work suits being a heel more too. I think that AJ being back is great for the division and she's someone who can actually help Paige along and get her comfortable with a character. She's someone who gets attention for the division and someone who the crowd respond to well, which is what they need and it's someone like AJ who is what Paige probably needs to get a connection to the crowd, to make them care. I know some people can get over with the booking or the opponents but they're few and far between. 

In short. I'm excited for their upcoming feud. I think Paige has been handled absolutely terribly since her debut, but despite losing the title on RAW this could be a good thing in order for her to grow as a performer and character. Oh, and I'm very glad AJ Lee is back.


----------



## Bearodactyl

NJ88 said:


> This Mondays RAW perfectly displayed the lack of thought, effort and planning that's gone into Paige since her debut in two obvious ways.
> 
> Firstly. I believe this was literally the first time since her debut that she had been able to go out and talk in front of a crowd. Yes, I know she doesn't seem like the most comfortable person on the mic, but not giving her any time isn't likely to improve that at all. She seemed fine in NXT in front of small crowds but being on RAW in front a heck of a lot more people im sure is very different and it's possibly something she just needs to get used to.
> 
> Second, the fact that she literally just turned heel out of the blue shows how careless they've been with her character since her debut. Since her debut she's generally been very respectful towards others, she's shown she's a fighting champion and wanted to prove herself to everyone. Suddenly AJ returned and she wanted to back down from a fight and displayed arrogance. Where did that come from? Just lazy, lazy booking. I understand why AJ turned and her reasoning made a lot of sense but Paige was just something that happened without any thought.
> 
> It seems to me that Paige debuted and won the title for the sole reason of them having AJ Lee going off on sabbatical and they needed to give her a way out/someone to replace her, but they didn't have a plan for Paige, I think the only plan they did have was...let's just wait until AJ returns which is what's happened.
> 
> I can see positives from this though as Paige seems to me like more of a natural heel. Her ring work suits being a heel more too. I think that AJ being back is great for the division and she's someone who can actually help Paige along and get her comfortable with a character. She's someone who gets attention for the division and someone who the crowd respond to well, which is what they need and it's someone like AJ who is what Paige probably needs to get a connection to the crowd, to make them care. I know some people can get over with the booking or the opponents but they're few and far between.
> 
> In short. I'm excited for their upcoming feud. I think Paige has been handled absolutely terribly since her debut, but despite losing the title on RAW this could be a good thing in order for her to grow as a performer and character. Oh, and I'm very glad AJ Lee is back.


I think they're likely going with a "I tried to play nice in the big pond, but it wasn't acknowledged or respected, so now I'm just gonna vent my frustrations on the first diva who steps in front of me on my way to regain the title" type deal. Which COULD work, but I'm still not completely sold on where that leaves AJ.

End of the day, the last couple of years have given me tremendous faith in AJ giving it all she's got and making logical decisions with her character (I know some will disagree there, can't be helped I suppose), and I almost know for sure that Paige is a hard and dedicated worker, so I have high hopes that TOGETHER, they can really make this a beautiful feud. Exciting stuff, I tell ya.. :banderas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Rewatching the AJ/Kaitlyn feud. Ugh, I hope this feud with Paige doesn't go the same way. So one sided. Seems like Vince is all about the one sided AJ feuds. 

Paige needs to recapture the title before this feud is over. She deserves better than what Kaitlyn got.

Also, I notice Paige is remaining quiet on social media since her title loss.


----------



## x78

NJ88 said:


> This Mondays RAW perfectly displayed the lack of thought, effort and planning that's gone into Paige since her debut in two obvious ways.
> 
> Firstly. I believe this was literally the first time since her debut that she had been able to go out and talk in front of a crowd. Yes, I know she doesn't seem like the most comfortable person on the mic, but not giving her any time isn't likely to improve that at all. She seemed fine in NXT in front of small crowds but being on RAW in front a heck of a lot more people im sure is very different and it's possibly something she just needs to get used to.
> 
> Second, the fact that she literally just turned heel out of the blue shows how careless they've been with her character since her debut. Since her debut she's generally been very respectful towards others, she's shown she's a fighting champion and wanted to prove herself to everyone. Suddenly AJ returned and she wanted to back down from a fight and displayed arrogance. Where did that come from? Just lazy, lazy booking. I understand why AJ turned and her reasoning made a lot of sense but Paige was just something that happened without any thought.
> 
> It seems to me that Paige debuted and won the title for the sole reason of them having AJ Lee going off on sabbatical and they needed to give her a way out/someone to replace her, but they didn't have a plan for Paige, I think the only plan they did have was...let's just wait until AJ returns which is what's happened.
> 
> I can see positives from this though as Paige seems to me like more of a natural heel. Her ring work suits being a heel more too. I think that AJ being back is great for the division and she's someone who can actually help Paige along and get her comfortable with a character. She's someone who gets attention for the division and someone who the crowd respond to well, which is what they need and it's someone like AJ who is what Paige probably needs to get a connection to the crowd, to make them care. I know some people can get over with the booking or the opponents but they're few and far between.
> 
> In short. I'm excited for their upcoming feud. I think Paige has been handled absolutely terribly since her debut, but despite losing the title on RAW this could be a good thing in order for her to grow as a performer and character. Oh, and I'm very glad AJ Lee is back.


TBH I wouldn't be surprised if the plan all along was to turn Paige heel when AJ returned. That would explain her horrible, antagonistic booking and lack of character development, like I said before it almost seemed as if they were purposely sabotaging her and stopping her from getting over, which would make sense if a heel turn is what they've been building for all along. It's definitely not what I would have done, but I guess Paige is only 21 and they figure she's going to be around for a long time and so doing something like this would be better than her just becoming a one-trick pony and getting stale like she did on NXT. Faith restored in creative's handling of Paige after Monday's segment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Rewatching the AJ/Kaitlyn feud. Ugh, I hope this feud with Paige doesn't go the same way. So one sided. Seems like Vince is all about the one sided AJ feuds.
> 
> Paige needs to recapture the title before this feud is over. She deserves better than what Kaitlyn got.
> 
> Also, I notice Paige is remaining quiet on social media since her title loss.


*Lol what:drake1?

You think THAT was one sided? At least Kaitlyn got to Spear AJ every week. Paige is going to get destroyed on the mic and doesn't have a devastating move like that to keep people entertained.*


----------



## islesfan13

Emma has been rehired. Thank God!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lol what:drake1?
> 
> You think THAT was one sided? At least Kaitlyn got to Spear AJ every week. Paige is going to get destroyed on the mic and doesn't have a devastating move like that to keep people entertained.*


I've seen a few spears during some segments, but mostly it's been AJ humiliating Kaitlyn and making her tap out twice in a row on PPV. I don't have access to all the footage from their feud at the moment and I wasn't watching regularly last year except for PPVs and the odd RAW. So I'd like to know, did Kaitlyn ever beat AJ? 

I want to see AJ tap to the PTO.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I've seen a few spears during some segments, but mostly it's been AJ humiliating Kaitlyn and making her tap out twice in a row on PPV. I don't have access to all the footage from their feud at the moment and I wasn't watching regularly last year except for PPVs and the odd RAW. So I'd like to know if Kaitlyn ever beat AJ?
> 
> I want to see AJ tap to the PTO.


Don't worry AJ will tap


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Emma has been rehired. Thank God!


Thank the wrestling gods. Now the dream lives on of seeing Emma and Paige team with Paige playing the straight woman to Emma's bubbly persona. Also an Emma vs Paige feud down the line after Paige gets her title back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I've seen a few spears during some segments, but mostly it's been AJ humiliating Kaitlyn and making her tap out twice in a row on PPV. I don't have access to all the footage from their feud at the moment and I wasn't watching regularly last year except for PPVs and the odd RAW. So I'd like to know, did Kaitlyn ever beat AJ?









Leonardo Spanky said:


> I want to see AJ tap to the PTO.


*Not gonna happen ositivity*


----------



## gl83

The Reigns Train said:


> *Not gonna happen ositivity*


The only way I see Paige keeping the title at the end of this feud, is to drop it to Brie Bella and having it incorporated into the feud between the Authority and Brie/Bryan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

gl83 said:


> The only way I see Paige keeping the title at the end of this feud, is to drop it to Brie Bella and having it incorporated into the feud between the Authority and Brie/Bryan.


*Also not going to happen. Where does that leave AJ? Vince wants her to be the focus of the Divas Division, so they obviously want to keep the belt on her. Being in an authority storyline is enough to keep the Bellas relevant.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Also not going to happen. Where does that leave AJ? Vince wants her to be the focus of the Divas Division, so they obviously want to keep the belt on her. Being in an authority storyline is enough to keep the Bellas relevant.*


How do we know what Vince wants? Maybe with the new NXT divas on the roster and coming up his plans that failed for the past five years have changed. It seems WWE is going a new direction with HHH giving the Divas a build up. The age of AJ ruling the division will be over. Sorry but DEAL WITH IT! My new favorite quote:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


>


Wow. Ok I admit my ignorance cause I wasn't watching RAW regularly last year, and I never watch Smackdown. So now I'm caught up past Money in the Bank 2013. She wins here on RAW, but then taps out AGAIN in their next rematch on Smackdown. That's what I have a problem with. So a 3 month feud where AJ wins all the big matches and makes her tap 3 times, and Kaitlyn get's one measly victory in a non-title match on RAW. And don't really care about Summerslam since it was more about Big E and Ziggler. 

I won't be able to accept that with Paige. Especially since she won't even have the chance to lose her title to AJ on a ppv since they already did it on RAW. Paige NEEDS to win at a PPV during this feud. Things better be different with Paige playing the heel.


----------



## gl83

The Reigns Train said:


> *Also not going to happen. Where does that leave AJ? Vince wants her to be the focus of the Divas Division, so they obviously want to keep the belt on her. Being in an authority storyline is enough to keep the Bellas relevant.*


]

That's the scenario I have for the Divas title. AJ is by far their most over Diva, so taking her out would be folly. Especially since she has been able to maintain her overness. As we've seen with Paige, there's no such guarantee. Hell, if Paige does take the title at the end of this feud, it'll only be to transition to Brie Bella.


As much as they wish for a Paige/Emma feud, it ain't happening. Emma is on the bottom of the Diva pecking order and it was a stroke of luck that she's even employed right now. Between AJ, the Bella's, Naomi and maybe Natalya, there are too many Divas higher up than Emma. She'll basically fill the JTTS role like she did during the Fox/Paige feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> How do we know what Vince wants? Maybe with the new NXT divas on the roster and coming up his plans that failed for the past five years have changed. It seems WWE is going a new direction with HHH giving the Divas a build up. The age of AJ ruling the division will be over. Sorry but DEAL WITH IT! My new favorite quote:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1305914-aj-lee-discussion-thread-32.html#post36256122



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Wow. Ok I admit my ignorance cause I wasn't watching RAW regularly last year, and I never watch Smackdown. So now I'm caught up past Money in the Bank 2013. She wins here on RAW, and then taps out AGAIN in their next rematch on Smackdown. That's what I have a problem with. So a 3 month feud where AJ wins all the big matches and makes her tap 3 times, and Kaitlyn get's one measly victory in a non-title match on RAW. Summerslam was more about Big E and Ziggler.
> 
> I won't be able to accept that with Paige. Especially since she won't even have the chance to lose her title to AJ on a ppv since they already did it on RAW. Paige NEEDS to win at a PPV during this feud. Things better be different with Paige playing the heel.


*
WWE gave her the title on a silver platter and she quickly started to get no reactions. She had several backstage interviews and you all complained that she didn't get live mic time. She constantly came off as the cookie cutter "happy to be here" baby face and fans didn't take interest. She was given the floor as a heel and the first thing she says is "I'm a woman of few words" while giggling fpalm. If Paige can't get over now, it's her own fault. They're not going to hold her hand and magically make her become accepted by fans. You have no right to blame WWE because Paige is awkward and subpar on the microphone.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1305914-aj-lee-discussion-thread-32.html#post36256122
> 
> 
> *
> WWE gave her the title on a silver platter and she quickly started to get no reactions. She had several backstage interviews and you all complained that she didn't get live mic time. She constantly came off as the cookie cutter "happy to be here" baby face and fans didn't take interest. She was given the floor as a heel and the first thing she says is "I'm a woman of few words *giggles* fpalm. If Paige can't get over now, it's her own fault. They're not going to hold her hand and magically make her become accepted by fans. You have no right to blame WWE because Paige is awkward and subpar on the microphone.*


Paige is fine on the mic. Ya we complained they never gave her a mic, and they should have been doing that more often before AJ came back to give her the chance to get more comfortable with a live mic. When Paige was cutting that promo on RAW (which was good by the way), me and I bet many other fans were thinking "Great, they are finally giving her the mic. The crowd is reacting too." Because the crowd was reacting, applauding her when she said she was here to stay and deserved to be on the main roster. Then AJ came out and ruined it all. It's like WWE sabotaged her again before this feud got going so it could favour AJ since she has the character and they didn't bother to do shit with Paige. Hopefully this heel turn is well executed to make it a level playing field.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *WWE gave her the title on a silver platter and she quickly started to get no reactions. She had several backstage interviews and you all complained that she didn't get live mic time. She constantly came off as the cookie cutter "happy to be here" baby face and fans didn't take interest. She was given the floor as a heel and the first thing she says is "I'm a woman of few words" while giggling fpalm. If Paige can't get over now, it's her own fault. They're not going to hold her hand and magically make her become accepted by fans. You have no right to blame WWE because Paige is awkward and subpar on the microphone.*


So if you're a booker and you see this as a potential problem going forward with this feud, which for hypotheticals sake will not be dropped, how would you work around it? Optimism is the word of the day.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige is fine on the mic. Ya we complained they never gave her a mic, and they should have been doing that more often before AJ came back to give her the chance to get more comfortable with a live mic. When Paige was cutting that promo on RAW (which was good by the way), me and I bet many other fans were thinking "Great, they are finally giving her the mic. The crowd is reacting too." Because the crowd was reacting, applauding her when she said she was here to stay and deserved to be on the main roster. Then AJ came out and ruined it all. It's like WWE sabotaged her again before this feud got going so it could favour AJ since she has the character and they didn't bother to do shit with Paige. Hopefully this heel turn is well executed to make it a level playing field.


The fans only cheer heels now a days so it should be good. But do we know shes turning heel yet?


----------



## gl83

The Reigns Train said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1305914-aj-lee-discussion-thread-32.html#post36256122
> 
> 
> *
> WWE gave her the title on a silver platter and she quickly started to get no reactions. She had several backstage interviews and you all complained that she didn't get live mic time. She constantly came off as the cookie cutter "happy to be here" baby face and fans didn't take interest. She was given the floor as a heel and the first thing she says is "I'm a woman of few words" while giggling fpalm. If Paige can't get over now, it's her own fault. They're not going to hold her hand and magically make her become accepted by fans. You have no right to blame WWE because Paige is awkward and subpar on the microphone.*



Both Paige and Emma, the 2 recent NXT callups have been reported to be disappointments to Vince. Heck, most of their recent NXT callups have been flops. If this Heel turn flops, I can't see Vince sticking with Paige for that much longer. They'll just bring up Sasha and Charlotte and see if they'll work out better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> So if you're a booker and you see this as a potential problem going forward with this feud, which for hypotheticals sake will not be dropped, how would you work around it? Optimism is the word of the day.


*AJ would have to dumb down her promos, and Paige would have to become a violent and agressive heel. No other viable solution.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ would have to dumb down her promos, and Paige would have to become a violent and agressive heel. No other viable solution.*


ugh Bring back the Russo gimmick


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ would have to dumb down her promos, and Paige would have to become a violent and agressive heel. No other viable solution.*


I can think of other solutions, but sounds good to me. So why are you insistent that this won't work out well?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> ugh Bring back the Russo gimmick


*:lel I was anti-Paige as Russo too. The overhyping is annoying.*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I can think of other solutions, but sounds good to me. So why are you insistent that this won't work out well?


*
Well, spill them. There's a huge skill gap between AJ and Paige in speaking ability, and if she went full on shoot, Paige would be running out of the building in tears.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> The fans only cheer heels now a days so it should be good. But do we know shes turning heel yet?


Seeing the Smackdown footage on Friday will be telling. But going by Paige's demeanor on RAW acting chicken shit, yelling during the match "This is my house now!", being devastated by her loss, and the reports from Smackdown, I think all signs are pointing to heel turn. 

And they pretty much have to at this point or else the crowd will be overwhelmingly cheering for AJ and barely reacting for Paige (unless it's a smark crowd), which will look bad if Paige remains face. Paige to her credit has managed to get slightly over despite her booking (many Paige signs on RAW this week, but it varies from week to week), but the casuals that started rooting for her probably dropped her as soon as AJ returned on RAW.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *:lel I was anti-Paige as Russo too. The overhyping is annoying.*
> 
> 
> *
> Well, spill them. There's a huge skill gap between AJ and Paige in speaking ability, and if she went full on shoot, Paige would be running out of the building in tears.*


I'd be happy to, but answer my question first.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *:lel I was anti-Paige as Russo too. The overhyping is annoying.*


I know but atleast I didn't have to see that signature come up after every post :lmao


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Seeing the Smackdown footage on Friday will be telling. But going by Paige's demeanor on RAW acting chicken shit, yelling during the match "This is my house now!", being devastated by her loss, and the reports from Smackdown, I think all signs are pointing to heel turn.
> 
> And they pretty much have to at this point or else the crowd will be overwhelmingly cheering for AJ and barely reacting for Paige (unless it's a smark crowd), which will look bad if Paige remains face. Paige to her credit has managed to get slightly over despite her booking (many Paige signs on RAW this week, but it varies from week to week), but the casuals that started rooting for her probably dropped her as soon as AJ returned on RAW.


I agree with everything you said. I also find it funny when people say Paige isn't over yet shes the highest selling diva in merchandise sales currently.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'd be happy to, but answer my question first.


*
? That was the reason. If you have 1 person dwarfing the other on the mic, there's no real feud. It has to be a back and forth exchange, or the other person has to be a silent killer.*

*For example: The Rock vs. Lance Storm would be a blowup. No one would take that seriously, because Lance has nothing going on for him besides in ring work.

However, Rock vs. Goldberg was a huge success, even though his mic skills suck, because he's a beast with a lot of charisma, and his actions spoke louder than his words.*
*
Rock and Lance: AJ and Paige
Rock and Goldberg: AJ and Kaitlyn*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> ? That was the reason. If you have 1 person dwarfing the other on the mic, there's no real feud. It has to be a back and forth exchange, or the other person has to be a silent killer.*
> 
> *For example: The Rock vs. Lance Storm would be a blowup. No one would take that seriously, because Lance has nothing going on for him besides in ring work.
> 
> However, Rock vs. Goldberg was a huge success, even though his mic skills suck, because he's a beast with a lot of charisma, and his actions spoke louder than his words.*
> *
> Rock and Lance: AJ and Paige
> Rock and Goldberg: AJ and Kaitlyn*


Seriously? Paige fans overhype? Using the Rock as an example is beyond extreme. Frankly I think AJ is overrated on the mic, and have thought that way before this Paige feud got started. She makes way too many goofy facial mannerisms and the way she annunciates words is unbearable sometimes. 

I know you were trying to use an example to show someone who is better on the mic than another wrestler, but pick a more reasonable comparison than the Rock. 

Personally I think heel Trish Stratus is far better on the mic than AJ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Seriously? Paige fans overhype? Using the Rock as an example is beyond extreme. Frankly I think AJ is overrated on the mic, and have thought that way before this Paige feud got started. She makes way too many goofy facial mannerisms and the way she annunciates words is unbearable sometimes.
> 
> I know you were trying to use an example to show someone who is better on the mic than another wrestler, but pick a more reasonable comparison than the Rock.
> 
> Personally I think heel Trish Stratus is far better on the mic than AJ.


*From a male to female perspective, AJ is The Rock of the Divas Division. Using him and Lance Storm builds a parallel illustration of how large the gap is between AJ and Paige. I know you've got a hard on for Paige, but calling AJ overrated when no one has been able to verbally compete with her in 2 years is reaching farther than Dhalsim's arms. Hell, she's better than most men on the current roster; not that that's saying much.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *From a male to female perspective, AJ is The Rock of the Divas Division. Using him and Lance Storm builds a parallel illustration of how large the gap is between AJ and Paige. I know you've got a hard on for Paige, but calling AJ overrated when no one has been able to verbally compete with her in 2 years is reaching farther than Dhalsim's arms. Hell, she's better than most men on the current roster; not that that's saying much.*


Comparing AJ to The Rock. I cant. AJ Marks :lmao fpalm


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *From a male to female perspective, AJ is The Rock of the Divas Division. Using him and Lance Storm builds a parallel illustration of how large the gap is between AJ and Paige. I know you've got a hard on for Paige, but calling AJ overrated when no one has been able to verbally compete with her in 2 years is reaching farther than Dhalsim's arms. Hell, she's better than most men on the current roster; not that that's saying much.*


So your sticking with the Rock/AJ comparison?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So your sticking with the Rock/AJ comparison?


*It's called an example. Do you seriously think I mean she's on the level of The Rock?*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's called an example. Do you seriously think I mean she's on the level of The Rock?*


The Rock of the divas division. Rock/Lance Storm AJ/Paige

You really couldn't think of a more reasonable comparison? You do know The Rock is considered the greatest talker in the business.

Hell, I would have even accepted Triple H, which is still pushing it by the way.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So your sticking with the Rock/AJ comparison?


She said "ROCK OF THE DIVAS Division!!!"

But yes let's keeping laughing at her comparision and ignore the points she made...

:bosh4

How is AJ not The Rock of the divas division? Obviously she was trying to make parallels.


----------



## islesfan13

O Fenômeno said:


> She said "ROCK OF THE DIVAS Division!!!"
> 
> But yes let's keeping laughing at her comparision and ignore the points she made...
> 
> :bosh4
> 
> How is AJ not The Rock of the divas division? Obviously she was trying to make parallels.


She? Russos reigns is a chick?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The Rock of the divas division. Rock/Lance Storm AJ/Paige
> 
> You really couldn't think of a more reasonable comparison? You do know The Rock is considered the greatest talker in the business.
> 
> Hell, I would have even accepted Triple H, which is still pushing it by the way.


*There's nothing unreasonable about it because IT'S JUST AN EXAMPLE!

AJ is the best talker of her division, this is an indisputable fact. The Rock is unarguably Top 5 of all time.

Paige has nothing going for her besides wrestling, (which has yet to be shown on the main roster). Lance Storm is a charisma vacuum, but a great technical wrestler.

Not sure what you're failing to understand here.*


----------



## O Fenômeno

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The Rock of the divas division. Rock/Lance Storm AJ/Paige
> 
> You really couldn't think of a more reasonable comparison? You do know The Rock is considered the greatest talker in the business.
> 
> Hell, I would have even accepted Triple H, which is still pushing it by the way.


:kobe

Whatever, point is AJ is still miles better than Paige. Paige is a terrible character,garbage on the mic. She has very little charisma. Outside of the RAW after Mania crowd...(which was full of brits), fans have been responding to her as they would a typical diva like Nattie or some shit.


----------



## Caffore

The Reigns Train said:


> *Also not going to happen. Where does that leave AJ? Vince wants her to be the focus of the Divas Division, so they obviously want to keep the belt on her. Being in an authority storyline is enough to keep the Bellas relevant.*


Sorry just want to pick up on this, but can I ask a question: If you keep the belt on AJ in this feud, who do you feud her with next? Because there ain't many heels in the divas division at the moment (or decent heel wrestlers; there's really only Alicia Fox (in certain circumstances) and Paige (in my opinion, but evidently from your posts, not yours) who are good), and there's a risk of heel of the week booking, were a threat is posed, but AJ will obviously win at the PPV, which plagued AJ's first reign (replacing heel with face). 

Surely a better story is to have Paige win it (via shenanigans/outside help)then have AJ chase it for a bit, and feud with Paige's allies whilst Paige feuds with other face diva's like Naomi and Natalya (keeping AJ in a long standing feud with Paige, but not directly as to make it repetitive and dull)before AJ finally triumphantly regains her title at a bigger stage (say Rumble or Mania). Surely this is more interesting than AJ vs X heel this month, and hell who knows, it may get people interested in Paige with a dominant heel run (rather than her fading into obscurity like most Divas). 

I understand Vince wanting her to be the face of the division, but that doesn't necessarily mean you have to be the champ; Bryan was the face of WWE main event scene last summer through until his injury, and he was chasing the title for all but a month of it.


----------



## O Fenômeno

islesfan13 said:


> She? Russos reigns is a chick?


:draper2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I never heard anyone call Trish Stratus 'the Rock of the divas division', and if anyone deserves that comparison it would be her. Today there is no comparison, unless you want to throw that comparison around just by default instead of actually deserving it. You know, like how Trish had to compete with a division full of excellent workers with characters and was still over as a heel and face. 

Done with the whole AJ/Rock thing after this post anyway since this is the Paige discussion thread :done


----------



## islesfan13

O Fenômeno said:


> :kobe
> 
> Whatever, point is AJ is still miles better than Paige. Paige is a terrible character,garbage on the mic. She has very little charisma. Outside of the RAW after Mania crowd...(which was full of brits), fans have been responding to her as they would a typical diva like Nattie or some shit.


This argument is ridiculous. Of course Paige isn't going to have the fanbase of AJ while being in the company for only 2 months. That takes time. I fully expect Paige to go over within the next year.


----------



## O Fenômeno

The Reigns Train said:


> *There's nothing unreasonable about it because IT'S JUST AN EXAMPLE!
> 
> AJ is the best talker of her division, this is an indisputable fact. The Rock is unarguably Top 5 of all time.
> 
> Paige has nothing going for her besides wrestling, (which has yet to be shown on the main roster). Lance Storm is a charisma vacuum, but a great technical wrestler.
> 
> Not sure what you're failing to understand here.*


I've seen it before..

They focus on the comparison you make to a legend and then shit on that comparison while ignoring the actual debate at hand. It's easier to laugh and say "You compare Paige to THE ROCK!!!! A LEGEND?? :ti" Than it is to put up an argument on the actual topic at hand.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Caffore said:


> Sorry just want to pick up on this, but can I ask a question: If you keep the belt on AJ in this feud, who do you feud her with next? Because there ain't many heels in the divas division at the moment (or decent heel wrestlers; there's really only Alicia Fox (in certain circumstances) and Paige (in my opinion, but evidently from your posts, not yours) who are good), and there's a risk of heel of the week booking, were a threat is posed, but AJ will obviously win at the PPV, which plagued AJ's first reign (replacing heel with face).
> 
> Surely a better story is to have Paige win it (via shenanigans/outside help)then have AJ chase it for a bit, and feud with Paige's allies whilst Paige feuds with other face diva's like Naomi and Natalya (keeping AJ in a long standing feud with Paige, but not directly as to make it repetitive and dull)before AJ finally triumphantly regains her title at a bigger stage (say Rumble or Mania). Surely this is more interesting than AJ vs X heel this month, and hell who knows, it may get people interested in Paige with a dominant heel run (rather than her fading into obscurity like most Divas).
> 
> I understand Vince wanting her to be the face of the division, but that doesn't necessarily mean you have to be the champ; Bryan was the face of WWE main event scene last summer through until his injury, and he was chasing the title for all but a month of it.


*Because Paige NEEDS to chase the belt, not AJ. We saw what a failure it was to give her the belt that early. She showed no personality, no charisma, she couldn't act, she couldn't sell, and had awkward backstage interviews. Paige has to be a dominant heel, yes, but the fans aren't interested in her holding the title, as the last month of programming has shown. She went from dead reactions to getting booed, forcing them to hotshot the belt to a Face AJ.*



O Fenômeno said:


> I've seen it before..
> 
> They focus on the comparison you make to a legend and then shit on that comparison while ignoring the actual debate at hand. It's easier to laugh and say "You compare Paige to THE ROCK!!!! A LEGEND?? :ti" Than it is to put up an argument on the actual topic at hand.


*Because he knows he has no relevant argument. It's pathetic, really.*


----------



## Caffore

The Reigns Train said:


> *Because Paige NEEDS to chase the belt, not AJ. We saw what a failure it was to give her the belt that early. She showed no personality, no charisma, she couldn't act, she couldn't sell, and had awkward backstage interviews. Paige has to be a dominant heel, yes, but the fans aren't interested in her holding the title, as the last month of programming has shown. She went from dead reactions to getting booed, forcing them to hotshot the belt to a Face AJ.*


But I would argue that once Paige has been established as a dominant heel (say by Summerslam or Night of Champions) and thus by that point the crowd are invested in her character, then she can take the title, and the interest can be in AJ chasing the title (or AJ in constant battle with Paige and her cronies to establish a rivalry). If they constantly keep the title on AJ, you end up having either Paige chasing the title only to lose to AJ for several months (which becomes boring and ultimately makes no one look good) or Paige fails in her pursuit, and become nothing, while AJ fights a random heel in feuds which have no emotion. 

Of course this relies on Paige developing the skill to be a good heel, both in ring, and in her presence. Now she hasn't done this before in WWE, she might be a natural heel, we don't know (all we know is that she can't be a standard happy go lucky babyface). Watching her indy work I think she can do this, but if she can't, fair enough; get her to develop more before giving her the title, or if it's just talking, get her a mouthpiece manager to talk for her, whilst she does the in ring heel act (which on the small evidence of monday night, it looks like she can do quite well). 

These two can set up a genuine great feud, but it relies on Paige winning the title from AJ in the short term end of the feud(the end of the initial feud, not the ultimate end which is AJ winning the title back on the big stage) or at least have AJ and Paige trade the titles for a long while.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Caffore said:


> But I would argue that once Paige has been established as a dominant heel (say by Summerslam or Night of Champions) and thus by that point the crowd are invested in her character, then she can take the title, and the interest can be in AJ chasing the title (or AJ in constant battle with Paige and her cronies to establish a rivalry). If they constantly keep the title on AJ, you end up having either Paige chasing the title only to lose to AJ for several months (which becomes boring and ultimately makes no one look good) or Paige fails in her pursuit, and become nothing, while AJ fights a random heel in feuds which have no emotion.
> 
> Of course this relies on Paige developing the skill to be a good heel, both in ring, and in her presence. Now she hasn't done this before in WWE, she might be a natural heel, we don't know (all we know is that she can't be a standard happy go lucky babyface). Watching her indy work I think she can do this, but if she can't, fair enough; get her to develop more before giving her the title, or if it's just talking, get her a mouthpiece manager to talk for her, whilst she does the in ring heel act (which on the small evidence of monday night, it looks like she can do quite well).
> 
> These two can set up a genuine great feud, but it relies on Paige winning the title from AJ in the short term end of the feud(the end of the initial feud, not the ultimate end which is AJ winning the title back on the big stage) or at least have AJ and Paige trade the titles for a long while.


*
If she can build a believable threatening character in 3 weeks, so be it. But if she keeps stumbling over her words and tal-king-like-she's-rea-ding-from-a-dict-ion-ar-y, then I'm sure WWE will want no part of it.*


----------



## Caffore

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> If she can build a believable threatening character in 3 weeks, so be it. But if she keeps stumbling over her words and tal-king-like-she's-rea-ding-from-a-dict-ion-ar-y, then I'm sure WWE will want no part of it.*


Well Alicia Fox became interesting in the space of 2 weeks, so if Paige has 7(Summerslam) to 13 (Night of Champions) weeks to become a strong heel, then I could see it. Depends on if she can do heel work on the mic, she might be great at it. And as I said, it might be worth getting her a mouthpeice if she's is considered that bad; hell that worked for Lesnar and Swagger, why can't it work for Paige.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> ? That was the reason. If you have 1 person dwarfing the other on the mic, there's no real feud. It has to be a back and forth exchange, or the other person has to be a silent killer.*
> 
> *For example: The Rock vs. Lance Storm would be a blowup. No one would take that seriously, because Lance has nothing going on for him besides in ring work.
> 
> However, Rock vs. Goldberg was a huge success, even though his mic skills suck, because he's a beast with a lot of charisma, and his actions spoke louder than his words.*
> *
> Rock and Lance: AJ and Paige
> Rock and Goldberg: AJ and Kaitlyn*


Well, you brought up a perfectly viable workaround, yet then stated with implied certainty (on multiple occasions) that the program will be a bust, which says to me that you don't think that they'll go that route with Paige.

Solution 1 - Manager. It's not original but it keeps being used because it works. I don't need Heyman going "My client Brock Lesnar" on people's asses so I'd ask William Regal to play her "mentor" of sorts. It's believable because of the nationality, he and Paige have known each other for long enough that they'd likely have good chemistry, and he's a fantastic mic worker, the type of talker that goes together well with someone like AJ who likes to go HAM on the stick. This is not to say that Paige would need to be silent, there are numerous examples of people in the past who were bleh as faces and good or better as heels, there's no way to know for sure.

Solution 2 - Pre-taped promos and live ones at house shows. This is a safer option that gives Paige more experience working live crowds on the main roster, perhaps even going back and forth with AJ in a more intimate setting as they learn to gel while cutting promos on each other, while also being able to tell a narrative on RAW and SmackDown as that process goes on.






It worked for Ryback. Ryback was a poor mic worker and I don't consider John Cena to be a good talker but he often overpowers his opponent while talking with sheer loudness or no-selling what they've said. And now The Big Guy is an awesome talker.

Solution 3 - Yours. The division is in sore need of a bad bitch, an asskicker, its own Ronda Rousey, and Paige is the best option. Paige is not a huge broad like Kharma was but, pound-for-pound, she's one of the strongest women they've got if not the strongest, and her look helps facilitate it because for some reason people associate looking goth with being violent.

I would also give Paige back her old jacket because her new one looks a lot dumber, have her wear wrestling boots instead of Docs, give her the old black ring gear or new gear entirely, and new, heavier theme music, but the sound effect at the beginning can stay.

Like so.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, you brought up a perfectly viable workaround, yet then stated with implied certainty (on multiple occasions) that the program will be a bust, which says to me that you don't think that they'll go that route with Paige.
> 
> Solution 1 - Manager. It's not original but it keeps being used because it works. I don't need Heyman going "My client Brock Lesnar" on people's asses so I'd ask William Regal to play her "mentor" of sorts. It's believable because of the nationality, he and Paige have known each other for long enough that they'd likely have good chemistry, and he's a fantastic mic worker, the type of talker that goes together well with someone like AJ who likes to go HAM on the stick. This is not to say that Paige would need to be silent, there are numerous examples of people in the past who were bleh as faces and good or better as heels, there's no way to know for sure.
> 
> Solution 2 - Pre-taped promos and live ones at house shows. This is a safer option that gives Paige more experience working live crowds on the main roster, perhaps even going back and forth with AJ in a more intimate setting as they learn to gel while cutting promos on each other, while also being able to tell a narrative on RAW and SmackDown as that process goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for Ryback. Ryback was a poor mic worker and I don't consider John Cena to be a good talker but he often overpowers his opponent while talking with sheer loudness or no-selling what they've said. And now The Big Guy is an awesome talker.
> 
> Solution 3 - Yours. The division is in sore need of a bad bitch, an asskicker, its own Ronda Rousey, and Paige is the best option. Paige is not a huge broad like Kharma was but, pound-for-pound, she's one of the strongest women they've got if not the strongest, and her look helps facilitate it because for some reason people associate looking goth with being violent.
> 
> I would also give Paige back her old jacket because her new one looks a lot dumber, have her wear wrestling boots instead of Docs, give her the old black ring gear or new gear entirely, and new, heavier theme music, but the sound effect at the beginning can stay.
> 
> Like so.


Wow that's a hot pic of Paige


----------



## Kabraxal

Just have most of the feud happen on NXT and main event since they get the time for build and actual matches. If they actually booked the women properly on Raw there wouldn't be the problem with women dropping off with the crowd. Paige has all the potential and is pretty damn good, but the WWE has hamstrung her with the booking just like they did AJ most of her run. 

They have a lot of amazing women that can make this women's division the greatest of all time.... they just need to book them properly instead of the random losses and matches and barely any mic time or build for a personality.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, you brought up a perfectly viable workaround, yet then stated with implied certainty (on multiple occasions) that the program will be a bust, which says to me that you don't think that they'll go that route with Paige.
> 
> Solution 1 - Manager. It's not original but it keeps being used because it works. I don't need Heyman going "My client Brock Lesnar" on people's asses so I'd ask William Regal to play her "mentor" of sorts. It's believable because of the nationality, he and Paige have known each other for long enough that they'd likely have good chemistry, and he's a fantastic mic worker, the type of talker that goes together well with someone like AJ who likes to go HAM on the stick. This is not to say that Paige would need to be silent, there are numerous examples of people in the past who were bleh as faces and good or better as heels, there's no way to know for sure.
> 
> Solution 2 - Pre-taped promos and live ones at house shows. This is a safer option that gives Paige more experience working live crowds on the main roster, perhaps even going back and forth with AJ in a more intimate setting as they learn to gel while cutting promos on each other, while also being able to tell a narrative on RAW and SmackDown as that process goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for Ryback. Ryback was a poor mic worker and I don't consider John Cena to be a good talker but he often overpowers his opponent while talking with sheer loudness or no-selling what they've said. And now The Big Guy is an awesome talker.
> 
> Solution 3 - Yours. The division is in sore need of a bad bitch, an asskicker, its own Ronda Rousey, and Paige is the best option. Paige is not a huge broad like Kharma was but, pound-for-pound, she's one of the strongest women they've got if not the strongest, and her look helps facilitate it because for some reason people associate looking goth with being violent.
> 
> I would also give Paige back her old jacket because her new one looks a lot dumber, have her wear wrestling boots instead of Docs, give her the old black ring gear or new gear entirely, and new, heavier theme music, but the sound effect at the beginning can stay.


*
I like options 1 and 3. Although Ryback has indeed evolved into a good talker, pretaped promos don't do it for me. I honestly feel his "FEED ME MORE!" chants were what charismatically got him over with the crowd. 

I don't think I'm alone in believing that live promos feel more powerful. If Paige constantly appears on the big screen and AJ buries her on the live stick, then what will she do as a retort? Just sit there and look menacing? There has to be a point where they engage in back and forth banter, and she will inevitably lose this battle unless she improves in that department. 

I agree that Paige needs to be de-girlified. She has become everything she said she hates: prissy, posing, smiling, cover girl, and it really hurts the credibility of her character.

Regal as a manager is a also great idea. Applause for you :clap*


----------



## Caffore

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Regal as a manager is a also great idea. Applause for you :clap*


Yeah that is a fantastic shout, it must be said. I would say a female manager for her would maybe be better, but I can't for the life of me think of a decent female talker that would suit a managers role; I mean I guess they have Becky Lynch who did exactly that for Paige in shimmer, but they (rightfully) want to train her as a legitimate wrestler (which she already is granted) so taking her out of development to be a manager would probably be stupid.


----------



## Empress

I agree with The Rock/Lance Storm comparison. One is the greatest talker that ever held a mic and the other only had his technique to rely on. The same holds the for Paige and AJ. AJ is superior to Paige on the mic but I think Paige could get better if she were given something to work with. I'm willing to overlook the past few months of stagnation with Paige since she's only 21. Paige fans should be happy that AJ is back because this is a reset for her. The title weighed her down, not elevate her.

Its also obvious that the NXT women so run circles around the divas. I think that's because HHH has a commitment to establishing those women that the WWE writers just do not have.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This feud does NOT have to be a battle of promos, not every feud is. AJ can do her talking on the mic with her (in my opinion) annoying cadence, and her fans can eat it all up. Paige can do her talking in the ring and the fans will love that too. 

I'm starting to think some users in the forum just watch wrestling for the promos, which I know is one aspect of "sports entertainment", but they still call it world WRESTLING entertainment for a reason. I am very confident that when it comes to in-ring action Paige will outshine AJ and come out looking the most impressive while she improves her gimmick and mic work in the meantime which currently isn't anywhere near 'garbage' as some keep stating. 


And by the way I'm loving that idea with Regal as her manager.


----------



## Empress

Caffore said:


> Yeah that is a fantastic shout, it must be said. I would say a female manager for her would maybe be better, but I can't for the life of me think of a decent female talker that would suit a managers role; I mean I guess they have Becky Lynch who did exactly that for Paige in shimmer, but they (rightfully) want to train her as a legitimate wrestler (which she already is granted) so taking her out of development to be a manager would probably be stupid.


Sherri Martel would have been perfect, God rest her soul. 

Maybe Trish would be interested. Or Sable. I can't think of other names at the moment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> I agree with The Rock/Lance Storm comparison. One is the greatest talker that ever held a mic and the other only had his technique to rely on. The same holds the for Paige and AJ. AJ is superior to Paige on the mic but I think Paige could get better if she were given something to work with. I'm willing to overlook the past few months of stagnation with Paige since she's only 21. Paige fans should be happy that AJ is back because this is a reset for her. The title weighed her down, not elevate her.
> 
> Its also obvious that the NXT women so run circles around the divas. I think that's because HHH has a commitment to establishing those women that the WWE writers just do not have.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Empress said:


> Sherri Martel would have been perfect, God rest her soul.
> *
> Maybe Trish would be interested*. Or Sable. I can't think of other names at the moment.


:banderas


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I don't think I'm alone in believing that live promos feel more powerful. If Paige constantly appears on the big screen and AJ buries her on the live stick, then what will she do as a retort? Just sit there and look menacing? There has to be a point where they engage in back and forth banter, and she will inevitably lose this battle unless she improves in that department. *


 That's one of the benefits of being a heel - the freedom that a character can utilize is much more plentiful than that of most faces in today's WWE. I can't be certain, but it seems pretty likely to me that AJ as a face will be less... pronounced than she was as a heel. Besides, AJ's past is a good thing, and could be used as fuel for Paige's fire. Like so.












The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I agree that Paige needs to be de-girlified. She has become everything she said she hates: prissy, posing, smiling, cover girl, and it really hurts the credibility of her character.
> 
> Regal as a manager is a also great idea. Applause for you :clap*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This idea is too good. Now I need to see the raven haired lady being mentored by Regal on TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No arguments here! *Skips away to AJ thread**


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Great, now all we have to do is make me the booker and we'll be in business. Anyone have a plan?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This feud does NOT have to be a battle of promos, not every feud is. AJ can do her talking on the mic with her (in my opinion) annoying cadence, and her fans can eat it all up. Paige can do her talking in the ring and the fans will love that too.
> 
> I'm starting to think some users in the forum just watch wrestling for the promos, which I know is one aspect of "sports entertainment", but they still call it world WRESTLING entertainment for a reason. I am very confident that when it comes to in-ring action Paige will outshine AJ and come out looking the most impressive while she improves her gimmick and mic work in the meantime which currently isn't anywhere near 'garbage' as some keep stating.
> 
> 
> And by the way I'm loving that idea with Regal as her manager.


Why would you care about a match without a build? Sure you can have a very good one-off with no build but not a feud and since AJ is the top diva and Paige is supposed to be the best of all time their feud isn't just going to be a one-off


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why would you care about a match without a build? Sure you can have a very good one-off with no build but not a feud and since AJ is the top diva and Paige is supposed to be the best of all time their feud isn't just going to be a one-off


Not what I implied at all. There can be a build without a battle of promos, and I'm not saying that Paige will be silent the whole time either. If AJ "owns' Paige in the promo department that doesn't matter. AJ can out perform on the mic, and Paige can out perform in the ring and it will still be great television. 

And people put too much emphasis on JUST promos is what I was saying and forget there's wrestling too.


----------



## Empress

Delete


----------



## Empress

The reason why promos matter so much is because of the WWE. They've made it their currency with wrestling taking a backseat. There are a lot of talented wrestlers who are jobbing because they can't entertain a crowd. I'm a Roman fan and I'm hoping he will improve quickly as possible on the mic since that is what the WWE values.

@The Reigns Train
I have the same issue with you. Every time I try to rep you, I can't.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Not what I implied at all. There can be a build without a battle of promos, and I'm not saying that Paige will be silent the whole time either. If AJ "owns' Paige in the promo department that doesn't matter. AJ can out perform on the mic, and Paige can out perform in the ring and it will still be great television.
> 
> And people put too much emphasis on JUST promos is what I was saying and forget there's wrestling too.


But thats the WWE audience they like the over the top characters and storylines. Most fans arent going to give a shit about Paiges ring work if she doesn't get some character and mic skills just like they dont care about Natties. If people just wanted to see good womens wrestling they'd be watching SHIMMER but they aren't because they want to be "sports entertained"


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But thats the WWE audience they like the over the top characters and storylines. Most fans arent going to give a shit about Paiges ring work if she doesn't get some character and mic skills just like they dont care about Natties. If people just wanted to see good womens wrestling they'd be watching SHIMMER but they aren't because they want to be "sports entertained"


Well I'm not saying they shouldn't have promos or a storyline. I'm trying to defend Paige because people think this feud will fail just because they think AJ will destroy her on the mic and I'm trying to use these arguments for the people that think that Paige is 'garbage' on the mic, which maybe I failed at. I personally don't think Paige is as bad as some are implying and she'll be able to do stuff like this during the feud: 

xxklzf_paige-holds-up-nxt_sport 

Is this really unacceptable mic work and performance? And I hope people don't call it 'shit' just because it's not on 'GOAT' levels. There's some serious intensity right there. Aggressive and to the point. 

So they'll have story lines and promos, but if AJ overall performs better than Paige on the mic so what? CM Punk out performed Cena and Bryan on the mic. As for the 'WWE universe' being interested in Paige, I'll say it's still in the process of happening and this feud is going to help with that once she becomes heel.


----------



## islesfan13

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But thats the WWE audience they like the over the top characters and storylines. Most fans arent going to give a shit about Paiges ring work if she doesn't get some character and mic skills just like they dont care about Natties. If people just wanted to see good womens wrestling they'd be watching SHIMMER but they aren't because they want to be "sports entertained"


 Natties problem, moreso than mic skills is she doesn't have the look. Unfortunately that's what matters most imo. Paige pretty much has the whole package, with proper booking I expect big things. I believe HHH and company feel the same way. This is a girl who is the highest selling diva in the wwe. Her t shirt was top selling diva for wwe divas before she even debuted. That's why I laugh at people when they say WWE is giving up on her. They would be absolutely crazy from a business standpoint to give up on her after two months.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But thats the WWE audience they like the over the top characters and storylines. Most fans arent going to give a shit about Paiges ring work if she doesn't get some character and mic skills just like they dont care about Natties. If people just wanted to see good womens wrestling they'd be watching SHIMMER but they aren't because they want to be "sports entertained"


Which is why having William Regal as her manager is a good idea. As someone on Reddit that I talked to about this said "Have Paige be the silent, violent, methodical British girl, who knows exactly how to dismantle her opponent. Regal being the dastardly manager egging on her brutality."

Boom, a better character than the vast majority of the ladies and her wrestling can be used as an aspect to get the persona over.

By the way, I wonder if it's any coincidence that they just recently changed William Regal's WWE proflie picture. Probably, but one can hope.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Natties problem, moreso than mic skills is she doesn't have the look.


:kobe *A busty blonde doesn't have the look?*



islesfan13 said:


> Unfortunately that's what matters most imo


*That's why a 5'2 girl with the body of a preteen is the most over Diva since Mickie James.*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige pretty much has the whole package


----------



## PurpleSai

The Reigns Train said:


>


What, you didn't hear her amazingly improved mic skills on Monday? :steph


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> :kobe *A busty blonde doesn't have the look?*
> 
> 
> 
> *That's why a 5'2 girl with the body of a preteen is the most over Diva since Mickie James.*


AJ has the body of a preteen? Then why do you find her attractive? And yes sadly Nattie doesn't have the look. Shes not ugly by any means but shes certainly not as good looking as the other divas.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> :kobe *A busty blonde doesn't have the look?*


Well, she ain't no Kelly Kelly. :vince3

God damn it, I had brought truce to this war for a good ten minutes!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> AJ has the body of a preteen? Then why do you find her attractive? And yes sadly Nattie doesn't have the look. Shes not ugly by any means but shes certainly not as good looking as the other divas.


*I'm attracted to how AJ carries herself. I personally prefer stacked girls, but attitude goes a long way for me. She has confidence, charisma, and excellent speaking ability.

Natalya's look is fine. She's a big breasted blonde beast. It's kind of what you'd expect from a female wrestler.

As for Paige having the whole package, please stop. I'm sure these people don't want me using another 4 pages to explain why you're wrong.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> AJ has the body of a preteen? Then why do you find her attractive? And yes sadly Nattie doesn't have the look. Shes not ugly by any means but shes certainly not as good looking as the other divas.


Don't worry we know what you meant. Nattie looks good and has the body of a womens "wrestler" but wwe unfortunatly has been pushing that Bellas, Maryse, Kelly Kelly image for years as the prototypical 'diva', and it's what the horny men in the casual audience expect. Have we already forgotten WWE's "Piggy James" storyline and having the Bellas call Kaitlyn fat? 

The comment wasn't really worth the topic derailment from Reigns Train because it was obvious what you meant. So anyway...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Don't worry we know what you meant. Nattie looks good and has the body of a womens "wrestler" but wwe unfortunatly has been pushing that Bellas, Maryse, Kelly Kelly image for years as the prototypical 'diva', and it's what the horny men in the casual audience expect. Have we already forgotten WWE's "Piggy James" storyline and having the Bellas call Kaitlyn fat?
> 
> The comment wasn't really worth the topic derailment from Reigns Train because it was obvious what you meant. So anyway...


*
Well if only you two had a relevant argument instead of blind fanboyism, we could probably stay on topic.

"PAIGE SHOULD BE HANDED EVERYTHING BECAUSE SHE DESERVES IT!" 

lol no.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Yeah, because I'm the smart one. 

If Paige isn't the total package, then the essential part that's missing is the one that's easiest and fastest to develop, which is a good thing.

Here's an interesting thought - if the WWE brass had given up on AJ three months into her main roster career, where might she be now?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Anyone else find it ironic that a Reigns mark is trying to shit on paige? Its not like Reigns has mic skills, or more than 5 moves of doom, or charisma, or the ability to sell a fucking chair shot


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Anyone else find it ironic that a Reigns mark is trying to shit on paige? Its not like Reigns has mic skills, or more than 5 moves of doom, or charisma, or the ability to sell a fucking chair shot


Roman Reigns is irrelevant to the Paige Discussion Thread.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Yeah, because I'm the smart one.
> 
> If Paige isn't the total package, then the essential part that's missing is the one that's easiest and fastest to develop, which is a good thing.
> 
> Here's an interesting thought - if the WWE brass had given up on AJ three months into her main roster career, where might she be now?


What was she up to around 3 months into her main roster career? I can't remember.


----------



## PurpleSai

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Anyone else find it ironic that a Reigns mark is trying to shit on paige? Its not like Reigns has mic skills, or more than 5 moves of doom, or charisma, or the ability to sell a fucking chair shot


I'm fucking dying :lmao most random shit ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Yeah, because I'm the smart one.
> 
> Here's an interesting thought - if the WWE brass had given up on AJ three months into her main roster career, where might she be now?


*
This argument would be viable if AJ were being booed in her first 3 months, but she was actually over while on a LOSING streak in The Chickbusters.*






*The crowd sympathized with AJ because the busty blonde beasts were being bullies. This lead to the separation of the tag team and her involvement with Daniel Bryan.

Paige was painted as the meek rookie who gets no respect, and no one cared. The crowd stopped responding to her or outright booed her, and WWE(specifically your best friend Kevin Dunn) doesn't take kindly to their talents being rejected.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> This argument would be viable if AJ were being booed in her first 3 months, but she was actually over while on a LOSING streak in The Chickbusters.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crowd sympathized with AJ because the busty blonde beasts were being bullies. This lead to the separation of the tag team and her involvement with Daniel Bryan.*


In all seriousness I only recall that one RAW where Paige got booed, and while it was audible it wasn't overwhelming.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> This argument would be viable if AJ were being booed in her first 3 months, but she was actually over while on a LOSING streak in The Chickbusters.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crowd sympathized with AJ because the busty blonde beasts were being bullies. This lead to the separation of the tag team and her involvement with Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Paige was painted as the meek rookie who gets no respect and no one cared.*


Thus proving booking 101. Was AJ the top selling diva in merchandise sales before even debuting? Aggressives point is you cant write someone off after three months especially someone who many in the business have praised the past few years.


----------



## islesfan13

PurpleSai said:


> I'm fucking dying :lmao most random shit ever.


How so? Reigns guy made it clear that mic skills and charisma are the two most important things to himself as a fan. Its contradictory when he marks for Roman Reigns. That was his point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Thus proving booking 101. Was AJ the top selling diva in merchandise sales before even debuting? Aggressives point is you cant write someone off after three months especially someone who many in the business have praised the past few years.


*AJ is the reason Divas merchandise exists. Paige would be selling nothing if AJ hadn't gained so much popularity and gotten overwhelming demands for T-Shirts.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ is the reason Divas merchandise exists. Paige would be selling nothing if AJ hadn't gained so much popularity and gotten overwhelming demands for T-Shirts.*


And AJ wouldn't have gained so much popularity if they gave up on her, which is why it would be Kevin Dumb to do the same with Paige.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ is the reason Divas merchandise exists. Paige would be selling nothing if AJ hadn't gained so much popularity and gotten overwhelming demands for T-Shirts.*


And Paige has currently surpassed her in sales. Impressive for someone who nobody likes:cool2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ is the reason Divas merchandise exists. Paige would be selling nothing if AJ hadn't gained so much popularity and gotten overwhelming demands for T-Shirts.*


Well...I still have all those posters and shirts of Trish and Lita from wweshop back in the day. Remember Trish's 'let's do it shirt'?I remember the posters selling out frequently.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> And Paige has currently surpassed her in sales. Impressive for someone who nobody likes:cool2


*
Where's your proof of this? Post links.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Also her regular shirts were #1 selling before she even debuted. Lana apparently broke the news in march.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> And AJ wouldn't have gained so much popularity if they gave up on her, which is why it would be Kevin Dumb to do the same with Paige.


*Again, there was no reason for WWE to give up on AJ because she generated interest from the crowd; Paige didn't. Her reactions dwindled by the week, from dead silence to boos. They had to force a heel turn to justify it.*



Leonardo Spanky said:


>


*
That's 1 shirt...in an auction. 1 rich guy could outbid everyone. This proves nothing. Give me a legitimate list of overall merchandise sales or stop pulling things out of your ass.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So Paige and AJ wrestled a year or so ago at a house show before? Is that the one and only time they wrestled? (Before the main roster I mean)

Any reports from that match?

I'm seeing Paige on sunday in Toronto, but Natalya is also on the card so I doubt AJ will be there. I'm sure they should be doing more house show matches soon.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

islesfan13 said:


> Also her regular shirts were #1 selling before she even debuted. Lana apparently broke the news in march.


http://www.24wrestling.com/notes-jrs-ringside-show-paige-selling-merchandise-wwe-com/

This is the source for that, though I wouldn't get behind it because it's Twitter and it could mean anything. And if it is true, keep in mind that this was at the time when the first NXT shirts were just put up on the shop. We don't know whether or not Paige's shirt is still selling more than AJ's.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Again, there was no reason for WWE to give up on AJ because she generated interest from the crowd; Paige didn't. Her reactions dwindled by the week, from dead silence to boos. They had to force a heel turn to justify it.*
> 
> 
> *
> That's 1 shirt...in an auction. 1 rich guy could outbid everyone. This proves nothing. Give me a legitimate list of overall merchandise sales or stop pulling things out of your ass.*


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1149874-paiges-first-wwe-shirt-apparently-selling-well.html


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> http://www.24wrestling.com/notes-jrs-ringside-show-paige-selling-merchandise-wwe-com/
> 
> This is the source for that, though I wouldn't get behind it because it's Twitter and it could mean anything. And if it is true, keep in mind that this was at the time when the first NXT shirts were just put up on the shop. We don't know whether or not Paige's shirt is still selling more than AJ's.


*
Exactly. It would be foolish to compare that with AJ's lifetime sales.*


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Exactly. It would be foolish to compare that with AJ's lifetime sales.*


Yeah, cause she has been on the main roster a lot longer than Paige.


----------



## Ungratefulness

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> http://www.24wrestling.com/notes-jrs-ringside-show-paige-selling-merchandise-wwe-com/
> 
> This is the source for that, though I wouldn't get behind it because it's Twitter and it could mean anything. And if it is true, keep in mind that this was at the time when the first NXT shirts were just put up on the shop. We don't know whether or not Paige's shirt is still selling more than AJ's.


lol what a bullshit source. So Paige was outselling Cena and Bryan at one time before she debuted according to this? :fpalm This isn't a legit source like F4WOnline or Meltzer. They probably just sorted the items on WWE.com and saw Paige as number 1 because the that sorting doesn't work and just puts the newest items at the top.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So Paige and AJ wrestled a year or so ago at a house show before? Is that the one and only time they wrestled? (Before the main roster I mean)
> 
> Any reports from that match?
> 
> I'm seeing Paige on sunday in Toronto, but Natalya is also on the card so I doubt AJ will be there. I'm sure they should be doing more house show matches soon.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Good Paige promo on Sunday. Are these web exclusives even scripted? 

She'll do better when she's not scripted to deliver generic baby face promos like on RAW before AJ interrupted. The writers have to give her good material during this feud too.


----------



## islesfan13

Ungratefulness said:


> lol what a bullshit source. So Paige was outselling Cena and Bryan at one time before she debuted according to this? :fpalm This isn't a legit source like F4WOnline or Meltzer. They probably just sorted the items on WWE.com and saw Paige as number 1 because the that sorting doesn't work and just puts the newest items at the top.


Its real Lana even tweeted it. Her merchandise sells very well. Her signed photo sold out in minutes after wrestlemania on wwe shop. BTW to anyone who wants that its back in stock.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Its real Lana even tweeted it. Her merchandise sells very well. Her signed photo sold out in minutes after wrestlemania on wwe shop. BTW to anyone who wants that its back in stock.


The signed pic seemed like a big seller when I stopped by the merchandise stand at a house show last month. Adults, teens, and even children buying them.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I kinda felt bad for Paige Monday night. Not because she lost the title, because I believe that will end up being beneficial to her career in the long run. It's that she seemed to genuinely be hurt by the crowd's reactions during that segment.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Shes not ready. Over the past few months, shes been nervous and awkward both in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

A Diva report from a thread in the general section: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1309474-state-wwe-divas-vince-pulls-paige-promos-total-diva-getting-pushed-more.html



> It should be noted that this news was reported by a source before AJ Lee returned to WWE TV to win the Divas Title from Paige and before Emma was arrested, released and then re-hired by the company.
> 
> *It’s been reported before that Vince McMahon was down on Paige. According to a source, Vince specifically doesn’t like Paige’s promo style and has pulled a number of her pre-tapes that were scheduled to air. Triple H reportedly has a favorable opinion of Paige but his interest has cooled recently.*
> 
> Regarding Rosa Mendes, who will be on the next season of Total Divas, it’s said that a push for her is not out of the question in the next few months. She will be given extra live event bookings so officials can get a better look at her before a possible push on TV.
> 
> A source said that there has been more doom and gloom in regards to Emma. Sources claim she’s rarely discussed and her future seems “questionable” at best. This came from a source before the whole arrest debacle that has played out this week. There is no telling what her WWE future holds now.
> 
> *In general, it’s said that the Divas are having a hard time impressing Vince because he compares them all to AJ Lee, Nikki Bella and Brie Bella. Those three are Vince’s personal favorite Divas on-screen and in real life. As a result, it’s harder for other Divas to stand out.*


Vince is going to ruin this feud with AJ if he doesn't get his head out of his ass. In what universe are the Bella twins more impressive than Paige? Even with the crap booking.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> A Diva report from a thread in the general section: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1309474-state-wwe-divas-vince-pulls-paige-promos-total-diva-getting-pushed-more.html
> 
> 
> 
> Vince is going to ruin this feud with AJ if he doesn't get his head out of his ass. In what universe are the Bella twins more impressive than Paige? Even with the crap booking.


Let it be known that DailyWrestlingNews is like the tabloids of the wrestling news world.

Check out what Triple H said in his forum with Michael Cole this week. Seems like Paige isn't going back to NXT so soon. 1:10 seconds in.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Let it be known that DailyWrestlingNews is like the tabloids of the wrestling news world.
> 
> Check out what Triple H said in his forum with Michael Cole this week. Seems like Paige isn't going back to NXT so soon. 1:10 seconds in.


Ah. Well I hope so, I wasn't sure of that sites reputation. I usually just get house show results from there.

And comforting words by Triple H in that video.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Interesting video.

I don't wanna be too negative, but this Emma stuff won't help Paige. Could that be a bit of a reach? Perhaps, but their stuff on NXT was great and I think Emma would be an awesome fixture as part of an AJ / Paige feud. Maybe she could even win the title at one point. The fact that she's now in hot water could prevent that feud / interaction with Paige from happening. The fact they're friends could hurt in some ways. I really hope not, but WWE have known to be petty.

This is Paige's time to prove herself to people who aren't fans yet. AJ has the potential to bring the best out of her, but also the worst, depending on what's said on the mic. AJ can almost bury anyone on the mic; it's practically how her character was written in the Total Divas days. She destroyed all the other girls. They need to be VERY careful how they write her character. Looking forward to see what happens.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> [/URL] In what universe are the Bella twins more impressive than Paige? Even with the crap booking.


*
They're the main focus of Total Divas, they get good reactions, they show personality, and the crowd connects with them. It's that simple. You put too much emphasis on wrestling and forget that the crowd needs a reason to care about the wrestler.

JR just said on his podcast last week: "Your job as a professional wrestler is to make me care. If I don't care about you, you are meaningless."

This is 100% true. It doesn't matter if Paige is cutting backflips in the ring if people don't give a damn about her existence-see Evan Bourne.*


----------



## -Skullbone-

Leon Knuckles said:


> Shes not ready. Over the past few months, shes been nervous and awkward both in the ring and on the mic.


I'm not sure how people say she's not ready to perform as a _WWE diva_. If you've seen most of her peers out there still toiling away, you'd know Paige is ready.



> Vince is going to ruin this feud with AJ if he doesn't get his head out of his ass. In what universe are the Bella twins more impressive than Paige? Even with the crap booking.


They've always put the Bellas in the top tier of the divas division and showcased them regularly. These things aren't necessarily a reflection of ability; more about how top brass take a liking to something about you. The twin thing is a big plus. Add to that their brand increasing hugely with the Total Divas show and you'd have very profitable assets. Wasn't the concept of the show their brainchild or something as well? Oh yeah, and one of them is featured heavily as the former champ's wife and was a pivitol part in the Kane feud. That should be enough to tell you about their value backstage. 

I hope that didn't come off as too negative. I've generally been defensive of the Bellas, even when they were at their most despised on this forum. Not necessarily because they're exceedingly talented (which I don't think they are) but because they generally do the right thing on screen for most of the time. They're easy personalities to read and get behind (or against) for most people. 



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well I'm not saying they shouldn't have promos or a storyline. I'm trying to defend Paige because people think this feud will fail just because they think AJ will destroy her on the mic and I'm trying to use these arguments for the people that think that Paige is 'garbage' on the mic, which maybe I failed at. I personally don't think Paige is as bad as some are implying and she'll be able to do stuff like this during the feud:
> 
> xxklzf_paige-holds-up-nxt_sport
> 
> Is this really unacceptable mic work and performance? And I hope people don't call it 'shit' just because it's not on 'GOAT' levels. There's some serious intensity right there. Aggressive and to the point.
> 
> So they'll have story lines and promos, but if AJ overall performs better than Paige on the mic so what? CM Punk out performed Cena and Bryan on the mic. As for the 'WWE universe' being interested in Paige, I'll say it's still in the process of happening and this feud is going to help with that once she becomes heel.


I re-quoted this because I'd like some naysayers to talk about what is so offensive about speaking abilities of this caliber. What is it about something around this standard that requires relegation back to the minor leagues? And if so, why was someone like, say, Layla be allowed to stay on after cutting lackluster face promos? Shouldn't any diva who would appear 'not-up-to-task' face similar consequences?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> I re-quoted this because I'd like some naysayers to talk about what is so offensive about speaking abilities of this caliber. What is it about something around this standard that requires relegation back to the minor leagues? And if so, why was someone like, say, Layla be allowed to stay on after cutting lackluster face promos? Shouldn't any diva who would appear 'not-up-to-task' face similar consequences?


*
There's nothing wrong with that kind of raw emotion. We haven't seen it thus far on the main roster, so I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for it. I'm a "believe it when I see it" kind of guy. For months people tried to justify Paige's mediocre run with her NXT work, so if this doesn't translate on RAW, I just don't care.*


----------



## Oakue

islesfan13 said:


> And Paige has currently surpassed her in sales. Impressive for someone who nobody likes:cool2


AJ Lee has said herself in her most recent convention appearance for a 6 month straight period she was number 4 or 5 seller overall in the whole company. Including men. I do not buy that Paige has sold more merchandise and made more money for WWE on merchandise than AJ Lee.

And I know what you're referring to, it stems from a Lana tweet congratulating Paige on being a best seller with her shirt back in March before her debut. Fine. I don't dispute that. I do dispute your statement that Paige has surpassed AJ in sales.


----------



## islesfan13

Oakue said:


> AJ Lee has said herself in her most recent convention appearance for a 6 month straight period she was number 4 or 5 seller overall in the whole company. Including men. I do not buy that Paige has sold more merchandise and made more money for WWE on merchandise than AJ Lee.
> 
> And I know what you're referring to, it stems from a Lana tweet congratulating Paige on being a best seller with her shirt back in March before her debut. Fine. I don't dispute that. I do dispute your statement that Paige has surpassed AJ in sales.


That's not what I said. Overall AJ has sold much more merchandise, however Paige has only been in the WWE for 3 months. Currently Paige sells more.


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> There's nothing wrong with that kind of raw emotion. We haven't seen it thus far on the main roster, so I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for it. I'm a "believe it when I see it" kind of guy. For months people tried to justify Paige's mediocre run with her NXT work, so if this doesn't translate on RAW, I just don't care.*


Okay fair enough, but surely you must see the common trend developing on all levels of talent? If you took Divas champ Paige's face promo on Raw and compared it to Layla during her run against McCool, you'd probably have trouble splitting who was saying what if their faces were hidden. The content is largely meek and vanilla, and the parameters are clearly set on what can be said in what amount of time. AJ Lee would be panned for that sort of bland speech, Trish would be, Mickie James would be, as well as any other strong talkers. A personality like Lita's would likely be compressed too. There's no getting around the perception that when someone is told to go out there and say stuff this uninspiring, the first things fans will do 90% of the time is begin witch hunting the talent by proxy. 

The trend is that face women characters are arguable even more lame than the top guy face characters. They generally have no edge, give hugs to the crowd and wave, big pearly whites on display, all that. That's probably why Kelly Kelly was so loved backstage-because she just went out there to be likable. She didn't cut any promos or do anything in the ring that was noteworthy. No talent was really required to do what she did. To many in the live crowds, she was totally 'inoffensive.' By providing these types of white bread and predictable promo material, both the performer and character seem to be terribly lackluster and are suddenly made offensive!

I used Layla as an example because around 2012ish Laycool's slowburn and inevitable breakup period saw a lot of people getting behind her to be champ due to how much personality and charisma she apparently had. There would be talk about how she'd have no problem getting over at all due to her innate charm. Truthfully she sustained an injury that put her on the shelf for a while and got hotshotted with the title immediately on her return (ironically like Paige's situation). Regardless, Layla totally became a total shell of her charming heel persona by cutting woefully bland promos whenever she was told to do so. You want to talk about heatless? Take a look at a few Layla matches when she was champ. Even in her hometown you could hear a cricket piss. 

More concerning for Paige is that as she's becoming gradually more maligned, many are taking any slight sign of something they don't like or recognize as being a true reflection of her abilities. I saw someone in another thread say that Paige is undeserving of a main roster for a reason that her nervously saying "okay" to AJ's challenge is her only being 'awkward' once again. Obviously that person didn't recognize what Paige's character was trying to communicate. She was unsure of herself, rocked in confidence by AJ and the crowd and wanted to worm out of the match entirely. It should be as plain as day. I saw it for what it was, but a lot are seemingly more interested in her apparently failing as a talent then trying to interpret the character. That's a worrying trend I've noticed in this forum with all the wrestlers actually. The "who and who can't draw" thing is one of the biggest plights in this place for instance. That's for another time, however. 

For comparisons sake, I could throw a Bellas promo up for instance and point out how wooden and devoid of emotion they appear to be, as well as how obviously 'recited' they are. God, how riveting was Brie in her role of dismayed housewife when Bryan got crushed by Kane those couple of times? How about that time they got in that car to get away and she convincingly screamed REAL LOUD? That's all stuff I'd imagine would've been panned to high heaven on here and elsewhere, but Vince McMahon still likes them. Not necessarily because they're so talented, but just because he might like them for what he himself finds likeable. The same goes for Paige and her not necessarily being so 'overwhelmingly awful' in promos (which he might well find them to be), but just because he doesn't like something about them or her. Maybe they are too wooden? Maybe she doesn't 'look' confident enough? Maybe she's too British sounding? Too pale? It could be as simple as not liking them and her in the same way he doesn't like Bryan being a vegan. 

Someone like Vince McMahon is going to be very particular, and with all the reports about him in the past it seems he takes 'particular' to a new level. Much better talents have fallen victim to all sorts of reasons McMahon finds wrong with them, so although he's the big boss it's a criticism that's further amplified by his position and it being a micromanaged company.

Jesus Christ, is that the time? Why on earth to I devote myself to these long-winded discussions if I don't claim to care for them? I guess that's what white-knighting does though. Makes you care about things you don't claim too. Oh well. 'C'est la vie' and all that!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I didn't even watch when Layla was champ because it was so boring. Her selling point to me was being Michelle's goofy sidekick, and when that ended, no fucks were given.

Brie Bella is a terrible actress. Payback is the only time she showed raw emotion when she put power into her slap. It's a huge step up from that half assed "Leave me alone..." push backstage fpalm. Don't get me started on "Go away...you BIITCH!" Nikki Bella plays her role much better. She can get you to hate her or love her, sounds more natural on the mic, and does a great job of interacting with the crowd.

Luckily, Paige isn't on Brie levels of awful, but she's getting there. I'll have to see her Smackdown commentary to make my final judgement. We saw how bad she was as a face, now we will see how well she adapts as a heel.*


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Let it be known that DailyWrestlingNews is like the tabloids of the wrestling news world.
> 
> Check out what Triple H said in his forum with Michael Cole this week. Seems like Paige isn't going back to NXT so soon. 1:10 seconds in.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Just let HHH run the company. Look at what he did for NXT.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *I didn't even watch when Layla was champ because it was so boring. Her selling point to me was being Michelle's goofy sidekick, and when that ended, no fucks were given.
> 
> Brie Bella is a terrible actress. Payback is the only time she showed raw emotion when she put power into her slap. It's a huge step up from that half assed "Leave me alone..." push backstage fpalm. Don't get me started on "Go away...you BIITCH!"
> 
> Luckily, Paige isn't on Brie levels of awful, but she's getting there. I'll have to see her Smackdown commentary to make my final judgement. We saw how bad she was as a face, now we will see how well she adapts as a heel.*


Paige could have the best promo of her life on commentary and I still bet you would trash it. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Reigns Train said:


> *I didn't even watch when Layla was champ because it was so boring. Her selling point to me was being Michelle's goofy sidekick, and when that ended, no fucks were given.*


*

That's right. The selling point was being the charming goofy sidekick, and quite a few wanted to see her break out based on what she offered in that role. Aside from also possibly coming undone as a talent in the top face role, she also got the awful face stuff that most would struggle with. AJ Lee had similar stuff in the past, and she is touted as someone who has 'greatly improved.' Which she has too. Though I think a fair bit of that's got to do with playing to her individual strengths and taking it from there, instead of continuing to allow her to be apart of the same boring dice of divas saying the same boring thing. 




Luckily, Paige isn't on Brie levels of awful, but she's getting there. I'll have to see her Smackdown commentary to make my final judgement. We saw how bad she was as a face, now we will see how well she adapts as a heel.

Click to expand...

*Your...'final' judgement? Eep. So that'll be it then? Show's over folks, she'll be done like last night's dinner and I'll never, evvvvvvverrr see her as ever being capable talker _ever_ again! 

You talked previously about the Bellas being easy to connect with, generally getting good reactions on a regular basis and a few other things. Is admitting Brie Bella's awful role in that awful storyline some sort of indication to you that talent, 'overness' and provided material might not always intersect all the time? That sometimes they might even conflict against each other?


----------



## Empress

I like the video that Leonardo Spanky posted of Paige in NXT and going after Summer Rae. Where has that Paige been? She had passion to her. The WWE needs to let HHH handle the Women's Division.


----------



## CM Chump

I could tell from her first promo on Raw that she was going to flop miserably. No idea it would be this epic, but still...


----------



## -Skullbone-

"Flop miserably" is quite an emotive way of putting it. In what way, pray tell?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> Your...'final' judgement? Eep. So that'll be it then? Show's over folks, she'll be done like last night's dinner and I'll never, evvvvvvverrr see her as ever being capable talker _ever_ again!
> 
> You talked previously about the Bellas being easy to connect with, generally getting good reactions on a regular basis and a few other things. Is admitting Brie Bella's awful role in that awful storyline some sort of indication to you that talent, 'overness' and provided material might not always intersect all the time? That sometimes they might even conflict against each other?


*
The Bellas work great together because Nikki hides Brie's awkwardness. Nikki is still good on her own. They're over mostly because of Nikki's personality. Brie is just a sidekick who happens to be her twin, which is a turn on for horny men.*


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> The Bellas work great together because Nikki hides Brie's awkwardness. Nikki is still good on her own. They're over mostly because of Nikki's personality. Brie is just a sidekick who happens to be her twin, which is a turn on for horny men.*


Ah I see. So let's talk about Nikki then. That talk and voice of hers in matches is music to my ears. "C'mon Brie!" She's been absolutely tearing it up on the wrestling and promo scene too from what I gather. A couple of 1 star matches here, another riveting promo with Brie or Eva Marie or someone there. Great arse, nice body and tits. NEVER seen that before in the Divas Divison. 

Truthfully, I think that Brie is a total leech. I always think to myself "would you shut the fuck up Brie? I'm trying to hear what Nikki says." whenever those two engage in another one of their wonderful segments. The crowd goes bonkers too whenever she comes out. Did you hear that "Nikki" chant go up? Blew the speakers out of my television it did! It's as clear as day that they should've put her in Brie's position with Daniel Bryan. She would've made it _so_ much better for sure.


----------



## Gametoo

Paige is stale as F


----------



## CM Chump

-Skullbone- said:


> "Flop miserably" is quite an emotive way of putting it. In what way, pray tell?


I didn't think I'd have to spell this out, but for starters, she's not over at all. Crickets during any segment involving her, along with cringeworthy promos, and a meek, unlikable face character. It's kinda the reason she turned heel just three months into her reign and already and immediately dropped the title back to AJ. Hardly a successful debut.


----------



## -Skullbone-

^^^
Are reactions and pops really the be-all, end-all in terms of being 'over'? If we want to talk about genuinely being 'over' with at least a part of the audience then it's going to take more than just that entrance pop and a few golf claps to solidify the case that she gets absolutely no attention or notice. In Paige's case and most others, what would be more decisive key indicators are her small line of merchandise, how she was promoted at things like house shows in England, as well as how much they (and she) subsequently drew, etc. I don't have the key figures on the turn over rate of these things, but I wanted to point those out there for people pinning _everything_ in terms of interest on live crowd reaction.

And for goodness sakes, she's a divas wrestler. None of them blow the roof off the place except for special occasions (recent examples involving Paige too). Actually having sat through a few matches and segments of hers, I say with confidence that her general lack of reaction in matches (along with her opponent, mind you) is just as glaring as any other divas match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> Ah I see. So let's talk about Nikki then. That talk and voice of hers in matches is music to my ears. "C'mon Brie!" She's been absolutely tearing it up on the wrestling and promo scene too from what I gather. A couple of 1 star matches here, another riveting promo with Brie or Eva Marie or someone there. Great arse, nice body and tits. NEVER seen that before in the Divas Divison.
> 
> Truthfully, I think that Brie is a total leech. I always think to myself "would you shut the fuck up Brie? I'm trying to hear what Nikki says." whenever those two engage in another one of their wonderful segments. The crowd goes bonkers too whenever she comes out. Did you hear that "Nikki" chant go up? Blew the speakers out of my television it did! It's as clear as day that they should've put her in Brie's position with Daniel Bryan. She would've made it _so_ much better for sure.


*Nikki's had way better matches than Paige in the last few months, so if you're trying to be funny, it's not working.*


----------



## -Skullbone-

Yep they were really something. I think on the list of top WWE matches I watched this year Nikki's best match would rank around the #400 mark. Paige's though? A measly #403 at best. 

Tell me, what was your favourite Nikki match? I bet it was a cracker!


----------



## Necramonium

The Reigns Train said:


> *Nikki's had way better matches than Paige in the last few months, so if you're trying to be funny, it's not working.*


Are you being funny and delusional at the same thing? Paige's match vs Naomi on MITB was their best match so far, Nikki is boring to watch with the same move set and starts to look more like a porn star with those tight outfits every week. But you probably will try to force your view on me like you do with everybody in this thread it seems, just because you say something doesnt mean its true. Same goes for me.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Nikki's had way better matches than Paige in the last few months, so if you're trying to be funny, it's not working.*


Nikki s awful and is only slightly over because of the show and her relationship to Cena.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> Yep they were really something. I think on the list of top WWE matches I watched this year Nikki's best match would rank around the #400 mark. Paige's though? A measly #403 at best.
> 
> Tell me, what was your favourite Nikki match? I bet it was a cracker!


*Why bother? You'll just blame booking and disregard her sloppiness in the ring.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

-Skullbone- said:


> Ah I see. So let's talk about Nikki then. That talk and voice of hers in matches is music to my ears. "C'mon Brie!" She's been absolutely tearing it up on the wrestling and promo scene too from what I gather. A couple of 1 star matches here, another riveting promo with Brie or Eva Marie or someone there. Great arse, nice body and tits. NEVER seen that before in the Divas Divison.
> 
> Truthfully, I think that Brie is a total leech. I always think to myself "would you shut the fuck up Brie? I'm trying to hear what Nikki says." whenever those two engage in another one of their wonderful segments. The crowd goes bonkers too whenever she comes out. Did you hear that "Nikki" chant go up? Blew the speakers out of my television it did! It's as clear as day that they should've put her in Brie's position with Daniel Bryan. She would've made it _so_ much better for sure.


:moyes1 Wish I could rep :aryalol I see what you did there :ti

As much as I have vocally enjoyed Nikki's transition from "Twin #1 out of 2" to "Nikki Bella", and as much as I have praised her embracing her individuality more by rocking the sports gear, changing up the moveset, etc... I would hardly call her connection to the crowd anything above mediocre. She gets the occasional crickets treatment just like (almost) all divas (dependant on crowd, venue and booking/place on the card), and the acting isn't "Kane in the backseat" lvls, but she's no AJ by any stretch of the imagination.. I mean her character seems to basically be a slightly magnified version of herself. Doesn't really take a genius :draper2
She's been in the company since what, 2008? Sure she was gone for a bit, but that still makes an easy 4 years of main stage experience. Of main stage exposure. Plus the total divas thing. If she didn't have more of a crowd connection after all that... 

Tl;dr version: Nikki is fun, but hardly the blueprint for talent, hard work and succes in the divas division. At least not from my point of view.


----------



## fifty_

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^^
> Are reactions and pops really the be-all, end-all in terms of being 'over'? If we want to talk about genuinely being 'over' with at least a part of the audience then it's going to take more than just that entrance pop and a few golf claps to solidify the case that she gets absolutely no attention or notice. In Paige's case and most others, what would be more decisive key indicators are her small line of merchandise, how she was promoted at things like house shows in England, as well as how much they (and she) subsequently drew, etc. I don't have the key figures on the turn over rate of these things, but I wanted to point those out there for people pinning _everything_ in terms of interest on live crowd reaction.
> 
> And for goodness sakes, she's a divas wrestler. None of them blow the roof off the place except for special occasions (recent examples involving Paige too). Actually having sat through a few matches and segments of hers, I say with confidence that her general lack of reaction in matches (along with her opponent, mind you) is just as glaring as any other divas match.


Her reactions aren't all that bad anyway, MITB being a recent example... they're okay considering she's spoken in front of an audience twice while she's been on the main roster, she's just been showing up, wins or loses, then leaves.


----------



## islesfan13

fifty_ said:


> Her reactions aren't all that bad anyway, MITB being a recent example... they're okay considering she's spoken in front of an audience twice while she's been on the main roster, she's just been showing up, wins or loses, then leaves.


That's the funny part for someone who gets no reactions she seems to be the only diva who I see fans have signs of. Shes not at AJ level yet but again shes been in the company for less than three months. Let her build her character, give her some storylines.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Tl;dr version: Nikki is fun, but hardly the blueprint for talent, hard work and succes in the divas division. At least not from my point of view.


*
Nowhere did I say any of that. I said her television matches have been better than Paige's, she gets pops from the crowd, and people connect with her because of her Total Divas personality.*





*
That pop from SUPERSTARS, a show recorded before the arena is even filled, is better than any reception Paige has gotten in the last month.*


----------



## CM Chump

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^^
> Are reactions and pops really the be-all, end-all in terms of being 'over'? If we want to talk about genuinely being 'over' with at least a part of the audience then it's going to take more than just that entrance pop and a few golf claps to solidify the case that she gets absolutely no attention or notice. In Paige's case and most others, what would be more decisive key indicators are her small line of merchandise, how she was promoted at things like house shows in England, as well as how much they (and she) subsequently drew, etc. I don't have the key figures on the turn over rate of these things, but I wanted to point those out there for people pinning _everything_ in terms of interest on live crowd reaction.
> 
> And for goodness sakes, she's a divas wrestler. None of them blow the roof off the place except for special occasions (recent examples involving Paige too). Actually having sat through a few matches and segments of hers, I say with confidence that her general lack of reaction in matches (along with her opponent, mind you) is just as glaring as any other divas match.


Given her hype and expectations, she's a failure. Please, I'd love to hear these figures proving that she's a draw. She was hyped up as being this anti diva, but I have yet to see anything from her at all that has impressed me (including her NXT stuff) or delivered anything close to justify the instant push she received.


----------



## Necramonium

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Nowhere did I say any of that. I said her television matches have been better than Paige's, she gets pops from the crowd, and people connect with her because of her Total Divas personality.*
> 
> *
> That pop from SUPERSTARS, a show recorded before the arena is even filled, is better than any reception Paige has gotten in the last month.*


Get the fuck out of here, you are comparing a Diva who basically has been with the company since 2007 with the small break in 2012-2013, Paige is a rookie, fresh on the main card, and btw, NONE of the bella twins got the huge pop that Paige got when she debuted and won the title.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Nowhere did I say any of that. I said her television matches have been better than Paige's, she gets pops from the crowd, and people connect with her because of her Total Divas personality.*


I parafrased a bit :lel

I disagree on the TV matches being of better quality (matter of opinion), her pops are hit and miss AT BEST, and yes, her exposure of being on a reality show as the girlfriend of a casuals fan favorite (well, the women and kids anyway :waffle) after 4 years of main stage exposure and even a previous titlerun has ensured that *currently*, she is getting a better response from the casuals than Paige is. 

Still prefer Paige though :sansa


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Necramonium said:


> NONE of the bella twins got the huge pop that Paige got when she debuted and won the title.





The Reigns Train said:


> That pop from SUPERSTARS, a show recorded before the arena is even filled, is better than any reception Paige has gotten in the last month.


*
Learn to read.
Learn to read.
Learn to read.*



Bearodactyl said:


> I parafrased a bit :lel
> 
> I disagree on the TV matches being of better quality (matter of opinion), her pops are hit and miss AT BEST, and yes, her exposure of being on a reality show as the girlfriend of a casuals fan favorite (well, the women and kids anyway :waffle) after 4 years of main stage exposure and even a previous titlerun has ensured that *currently*, she is getting a better response from the casuals than Paige is.
> 
> Still prefer Paige though :sansa


*
Well, out of how many of those years have the Bellas been separate? This last one. They used to come as a package deal of girls that troll their way to victory by switching places. Nothing substantial about that. Nikki is beginning to form her own identity, and it's working in her favor.*


----------



## Necramonium

You really are stubborn huh, that time of month?:


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Well, out of how many of those years have the Bellas been separate? This last one. They used to come as a package deal of girls that troll their way to victory by switching places. Nothing substantial about that. Nikki is beginning to form her own identity, and it's working in her favor.*


So you're *giving her time* to adapt to a new situation, and it's actually working? What a novel concept :aryalol

Off topic to the thread, but on topic to the currently slightly off topic discussion, I really enjoyed Nikki's rendition of "Charlie Brown" this last Monday on Raw. She went for that proverbial footballkick/tag like she really thought that Foxy was gonna tag in and take over, but Alicia Lucy'd all over that tag attempt. Not being sarcastic, I really liked their segment this week, hope this keeps up!


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> That's not what I said. Overall AJ has sold much more merchandise, however Paige has only been in the WWE for 3 months. Currently Paige sells more.


That's a pretty lofty claim with no proof behind it. If that was the case, Paige would be on the featured superstars of WWEShopzone, not AJ. Paige would also have more items on sale now if she was selling a lot of merch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> So you're *giving her time* to adapt to a new situation, and it's actually working? What a novel concept


*It has nothing to do with time. If Nikki had still been stuck with Brie to this day, she'd be doing the same shit she has for the last 5 years. Paige is a SINGLES wrestler with 12 YEARS of wrestling experience. I mention this because it's continually shoved down my throat when I point out her lackluster ring work. With that said, she should know how to cut a promo by now. Vince shouldn't have to hold her hand and pretape everything she does because she can't keep up. She's been performing in front of 15,000+ crowds for 3 months, so I have 0 tolerance for the stage fright excuse.*


----------



## Gametoo

LOL


----------



## fifty_

Gametoo said:


> LOL


It's hilarious that someone dislikes her that much to make that entire video, you'd think it's some guy she rejected or something :lmao
They're obviously just trying to piss off the paige fans


----------



## tommo010

Gametoo said:


> LOL


oh look its this biasedly edited video again :fpalm


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> It has nothing to do with time. If Nikki had still been stuck with Brie to this day, she'd be doing the same shit she has for the last 5 years. Paige is a SINGLES wrestler with *12 YEARS of wrestling experience.* I mention this because it's continually shoved down my throat when I point out her lackluster ring work. With that said, she should know how to cut a promo by now. Vince shouldn't have to hold her hand and pretape everything she does because she can't keep up. She's been performing in front of 15,000+ crowds for 3 months, so I have 0 tolerance for the stage fright excuse.


Lel indies. Like wrestling on the Brighton boardwalk in front of 25 people is comparable to the crowds the WWE pulls...

Anyways, at the end of the day I have no time nor desire to defend things Paige marks have said to you that needed nuancing if I haven't said them myself. That's their business. I guess I just don't understand why you would spend so much time in here if you're such an ... "anti-fan" (see what I did there?) of the girl (you're the number 2 poster in here ffs.. over a hundred posts). I don't like all wrestlers either, I GET that we don't have the same taste in this and that's totally fine by me.. but you seem to almost revel in it when things don't go perfectly. Which I just don't get. But that's me, and fair play beyond that, you do you, by all means.

I just wish that we could agree on some basics. Like that her age means she still has a ton of time to evolve into goatness. Or like that the fact that she comes from her particular background and has been in the game for quite some time hopefully means that she won't walk out the door the second hollywood, or even hollywood adjacent, is on the phone. Sure she still has a ton of stuff to work on, but (and that's always been my #1 thing about her) she's really in it for the wrestling, or so it seems. As Enzo would say: 

AND YA CAN'T TEACH THAT!


----------



## CM Chump

Biased or not,it's an accurate representation of her career. SHe's the female Roman Reigns. Has DAT LOOK, but brings absolutely nothing else to the table...


----------



## Gametoo

tommo010 said:


> oh look its this biasedly edited video again :fpalm




Yet, everything about it is real! lol 

I watched all of her NXT and WWE matches and she is average, I see no diff between her and the Bellas when it comes to wrestling tbqh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Lel indies. Like wrestling on the Brighton boardwalk in front of 25 people is comparable to the crowds the WWE pulls...
> 
> Anyways, at the end of the day I have no time nor desire to defend things Paige marks have said to you that needed nuancing if I haven't said them myself. That's their business. I guess I just don't understand why you would spend so much time in here if you're such an ... "anti-fan" (see what I did there?) of the girl (you're the number 2 poster in here ffs.. over a hundred posts). I don't like all wrestlers either, I GET that we don't have the same taste in this and that's totally fine by me.. but you seem to almost revel in it when things don't go perfectly. Which I just don't get. But that's me, and fair play beyond that, you do you, by all means.


*
What can I say, I learn from this guy:*








*
I'm reasonable with reasonable posters. If someone says some off the wall shit like "she's the greatest Diva to ever grace a WWE ring.", I'm going to correct them. If someone says "I like Paige, but here are some things she can work on." We'll have a civilized discussion. That's the purpose of a discussion board. If she sucks at her job, I'm not going to let her suck at her job and say nothing about it.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> What can I say, I learn from this guy:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I'm reasonable with reasonable posters. If someone says some off the wall shit like she's the greatest Diva to ever grace a WWE ring, I'm going to correct them.
> 
> It's a discussion board. If she sucks at her job, I'm not going to let her suck at her job and say nothing about it.*


So you feel she sucks at her job? Fine, that's your opinion, however is she the only one in the entire WWE that sucks to you? The reason I ask is because you practically live in all Paige threads. Comes off as being a bit obsessive. I think Eva is the worst wwe diva the wwe has ever had but I don't sit in Eva threads all day long. I ignore it.


----------



## CM Chump

Paige, so far, character-wise, is honestly worse than Eva


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> So you feel she sucks at her job? Fine, that's your opinion, however is she the only one in the entire WWE that sucks to you? The reason I ask is because you practically live in all Paige threads. Comes off as being a bit obsessive. I think Eva is the worst wwe diva the wwe has ever had but I don't sit in Eva threads all day long. I ignore it.


*Because Eva is rarely on television and serves no real purpose. I don't have to see her. Paige took :AJ s spot and I had to read countless paragraphs of overrated bullshit. You're damn right I'm going to say something about it.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Because Eva is rarely on television and serves no real purpose. I don't have to see her. Paige took :AJ s spot and I had to read countless paragraphs of overrated bullshit. You're damn right I'm going to say something about it.*


Eight years, not twelve, by the way.

Anywho, I can't make the statement that Paige took AJ's spot, only the title. AJ never lost her spot, and it would take a lot of positive booking for anyone to take that spot. In kayfabe, AJ was like the proverbial S Rank to Paige's A Rank, if that makes sense.


----------



## The Philosopher

?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Eight years, not twelve, by the way.
> 
> Anywho, I can't make the statement that Paige took AJ's spot, only the title. AJ never lost her spot, and it would take a lot of positive booking for anyone to take that spot. In kayfabe, AJ was like the proverbial S Rank to Paige's A Rank, if that makes sense.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


>


----------



## Impeccable Sin

That video comparing Paige to the Bellas, while biased, did make me think. A lot of people like to say she's amazing in the ring, but how true is that. Is she really better than AJ in the ring. Paige marks will laugh at that statement like it's a joke, but look at their common opponent & tell me(by common I mean the same opponent given similar amount of time).


----------



## reilly

*Paige on raw*

Ok I just watched raw last night and I saw a lot of comments during the week after Monday about how terrible Paige was. Now I held back any opinion until I watched raw.

I gotta say I really do not see what was so bad!? I thought she held the microphone well, she spoke clearly an didn't come across as nervous. As for her looking flustered when the crowd chanted 'cm punk' I don't think her or aj looked at all flustered - aj had the cute ' yeah I know him' look on her face were what I saw from Paige was a look of disdain and 'ugh get over it' which to me wasn't 'rabbit in headlights' more adding a wee personal touch to the feud.

Sorry just thought I'd say this.


----------



## 15bucket

*Re: Paige on raw*

I though her mic skills were good for a rookie. But I think some people are turned off *NOT SEXUALLY* by her weird style British accent. Also the entire segment was a little weird, it's hard to figure out which one is the heel and which one is the face after it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Paige on raw*

Nah I agree with you, were I'll be the first to admit Paige's mic skills aren't the strongest of mic skills, they're not that bad, her strength is within her in ring work, but she can cut the promo's too, she's done so previously before being on the main roster, so I know she's capable, maybe it's the pressure of the crowd or scripts she's on but she can definitely cut it anyway, she's alright.

I can understand when people say what they say when they haven't seen much of her previously, and I get that, but I think it's a case of just allow her to develop and see what she can do, she'll be alright if people allow her to progress.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Spoiler: SmackDown Spoiler


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Paige on raw*

She seemed nervous; like, very nervous. I think this is only the second time she's ever spoken in front of a large audience, and both times she came off as very timid and shy.

And then she let the crowd cut her off by chanting CM Punk. She fucked up in this regard, but then again, it's probably really difficult to concentrate when a crowd is trying their hardest to sabotage someone's promo. Paige is no Stephanie McMahon on the mic, so I wouldn't have expected her to control the situation. 

Can't really blame her here. Maybe she will get better down the line.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Paige on raw*

She wasn't bad. The writing was bad. What was she supposed to do with that shit? "I feel like I belong here." Wow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randumo24 said:


> That video comparing Paige to the Bellas, while biased, did make me think. A lot of people like to say she's amazing in the ring, but how true is that. Is she really better than AJ in the ring. Paige marks will laugh at that statement like it's a joke, but look at their common opponent & tell me(by common I mean the same opponent given similar amount of time).


*Nope. I believe AJ is better than her because she has stronger ring psychology and she's more crisp in the ring. Paige does a series of strikes and locks on her submission randomly, while AJ focuses on a body part and STAYS with that body part for the entire match.

AJ is an excellent seller, Paige just sits up with an awkward crying face.
AJ's strikes actually make contact, Paige's elbows don't.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Paige on raw*

Once she started talking, she didn't stutter and she did get a face reaction when she talked about how she had proven herself. In all honesty, there's not much to judge because it was a nothing promo. Same with the talking about when she debuted. She wasn't saying anything important or memorable, the purpose wasn't to build a match, it was just to provide the avenue to progress the plot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Paige on raw*



Trifektah said:


> She wasn't bad. The writing was bad. What was she supposed to do with that shit? "I feel like I belong here." Wow.


*
I don't think anyone's promos have been written for the last 3 weeks. If you hadn't noticed, since the head writer got fired, everyone's been getting mic time and things sound more natural. Her first mistake was coming to the ring and saying "I'm a woman of few words." while giggling. Not portraying herself as a convincing threat at all, especially if she's making a heel turn.*


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: Paige on raw*



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I don't think anyone's promos have been written for the last 3 weeks. If you hadn't noticed, since the head writer got fired, everyone's been getting mic time and things sound more natural. Her first mistake was coming to the ring and saying "I'm a woman of few words." while giggling. Not portraying herself as a convincing threat at all, especially if she's making a heel turn.*


fpalm. You are still here. Can we rename this Reigns trains thread?


----------



## PurpleSai

*Re: Paige on raw*



islesfan13 said:


> fpalm. You are still here. Can we rename this Reigns trains thread?


So people can't discuss Paige in the Paige Discussion Thread? :steph


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: Paige on raw*



PurpleSai said:


> So people can't discuss Paige in the Paige Discussion Thread? :steph


Not when you have a guy hate on anybody who likes Paige after every comment. How much do you have to hate someone to spend all day refuting anything positive about a certain person? He has established enough times how much he hates Paige we get it. Move on to the next thread.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Paige on raw*



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I don't think anyone's promos have been written for the last 3 weeks. If you hadn't noticed, since the head writer got fired, everyone's been getting mic time and things sound more natural. Her first mistake was coming to the ring and saying "I'm a woman of few words." while giggling. Not portraying herself as a convincing threat at all, especially if she's making a heel turn.*


I don't think they would stop micromanaging promos so quickly, especially for a relative newcomer in Paige. The evidence lies in the line you brought up, which is in a way self-incriminating, why would she say something like that about herself?



islesfan13 said:


> Not when you have a guy hate on anybody who likes Paige after every comment. How much do you have to hate someone to sit home all day and refute anything positive about a certain person? He has established enough times how much he hates Paige we get it. Move on to the next thread.


He has a right to say what he wants about Paige, and it doesn't look well for fans of hers if they can't take criticism about her. I'm a big fan of Paige but he hasn't hated on me because I don't write it off as blind disgust and discuss my opinions in a balanced manner.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


>


I'll take it!!! 

Oh and as for the in ring discussion, based on what I've seen both of them do (which is pretty much everything WWE related, so FCW, NXT and the Main Show, but nothing much before that) I would guesstimate that Paige has the larger arsenal, but AJ indeed looks crisper. And for the life of me, I'm just not sure if that's intentional or not. Because as "un-crisp" as Paige might look at times, it does make things feel more "real" to me tbh.. and by that I mean it makes it feel more fighty, less performance/stage/show-ish. Which I kinda enjoy. But I guess that others seeing it as a weakness is maybe a tad more logical. I dunno...

I DO agree that the corner elbows either need to look like they make contact, or she just needs to cut that shit out. Looks much less convincing than the mudhole stomping and knees to the bewbs (Holy Balls I need a "Knees to bewbs" T-Shirt WWE!!!!)

I ALSO agree that the first line out of her mouth didn't really set the tone, as much as I enjoy her natural awkwardness, that wasn't the time for that. The looking insecure stuff later was at least explainable by the situation, I for one immediately took that as on purpose so I would dare say that if you thought she looked insecure she actually did her job quite well, but the first line was .. not great.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: Paige on raw*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I don't think they would stop micromanaging promos so quickly, especially for a relative newcomer in Paige. The evidence lies in the line you brought up, which is in a way self-incriminating, why would she say something like that about herself?
> 
> 
> 
> He has a right to say what he wants about Paige, and it doesn't look well for fans of hers if they can't take criticism about her. I'm a big fan of Paige but he hasn't hated on me because I don't write it off as blind disgust and discuss my opinions in a balanced manner.


He has a right to post anywhere I agree. He also is a pretty cool guy from other conversations I have had with him. Its just the fact that how many times can you discuss how much a certain wrestler/ person sucks. We get the point. Maybe for once discuss positives about her? Or move to another thread and discuss why you like someone else or dislike someone else. It doesn't have to be about Paige all day long.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Bearodactyl said:


> I ALSO agree that the first line out of her mouth didn't really set the tone, as much as I enjoy her natural awkwardness, that wasn't the time for that. The looking insecure stuff later was at least explainable by the situation, I for one immediately took that as on purpose so I would dare say that if you thought she looked insecure she actually did her job quite well, but the first line was .. not great.


Paige really did look intimidated by AJ when she was coming down to the ring. I have to think that it's at least partially true. That was only the second time she's been a part of a reaction like that, and the first time was also against AJ. Whether or not the diva likes AJ, they pretty much all respect her in a business aspect(especially the girls from NXT).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Paige on raw*

*@Evan: It sounded more to me like she was using that to justify her lack of speaking ability. The whole "People say I should go back to NXT!" sounded 100% real. I felt like she reads my posts :. I just don't think they'd write that in for her, but hey, that's just like, my opinion, man.
*
*@ Bear: Agreed.*


islesfan13 said:


> He has a right to post anywhere I agree. He also is a pretty cool guy from other conversations I have had with him. Its just the fact that how many times can you discuss how much a certain wrestler/ person sucks. We get the point. Maybe for once discuss positives about her? Or move to another thread and discuss why you like someone else or dislike someone else. It doesn't have to be about Paige all day long.


*
Because it's tough love. Evan can see deep down inside I want Paige to do better, but you guys can't be running around and saying she's the greatest, when it's far from the truth.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Paige on raw*



The Reigns Train said:


> *@Evan: It sounded more to me like she was using that to justify her lack of speaking ability. The whole "People say I should go back to NXT!" sounded 100% real. I felt like she reads my posts :. I just don't think they'd write that in for her, but hey, that's just like, my opinion, man.*


*One way you could interpret it is "I don't talk much, but when I do you'd better listen because it's important" even though nothing said afterward was particularly meaningful.

And hey, if she reads your posts then she's read mine too, which means that my ideas may have more than an ice cube's chance in hell of actually coming to fruition. In which case...












The Reigns Train said:




Because it's tough love. Evan can see deep down inside I want Paige to do better, but you guys can't be running around and saying she's the greatest, when it's far from the truth.

Click to expand...

Currently, anyway.
And it's comforting to know that you deep down want Paige to do better. Then again...


The Reigns Train said:




I will bookmark this thread and LOL after AJ takes the belt off Paige and plunges her back into obscurity.

Click to expand...

Sometimes I really don't know with you.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Paige on raw*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> One way you could interpret it is "I don't talk much, but when I do you'd better listen because it's important" even though nothing said afterward was particularly meaningful.
> 
> And hey, if she reads your posts then she's read mine too, which means that my ideas may have more than an ice cube's chance in hell of actually coming to fruition. In which case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, anyway.
> And it's comforting to know that you deep down want Paige to do better. Then again...
> 
> Sometimes I really don't know with you.












*Touche! However, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be here.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Touche! However, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be here.*


Well, you might care. You might care to give Paige a combo of Damien Sandow's current gimmick and Natalya's old farting gimmick.

And anyone who doesn't like the cover of WWE 2K14, here is your saving grace. 










http://luqah.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


>


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, you might care. You might care to give Paige a combo of Damien Sandow's current gimmick and Natalya's old farting gimmick.
> 
> And anyone who doesn't like the cover of WWE 2K14, here is your saving grace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://luqah.deviantart.com/gallery/


YES YES YES YES


----------



## Bearodactyl

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> http://luqah.deviantart.com/gallery/





The Reigns Train said:


>


:aryalol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Reigns Train claiming that AJ is a better in ring competitor now? :taker

First of all AJ has like 2 moves. Second, I can count on one hand the amount of great matches AJ has had. 3 to be exact. 

Paige, more intense performances, has a varied move set, and is capable of delivering compelling 10+ minute matches.


----------



## PRODIGY

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, you might care. You might care to give Paige a combo of Damien Sandow's current gimmick and Natalya's old farting gimmick.
> 
> And anyone who doesn't like the cover of WWE 2K14, here is your saving grace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://luqah.deviantart.com/gallery/


Would buy 3 copies. :kobe4


----------



## PUNKY

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Reigns Train claiming that AJ is a better in ring competitor now? :taker
> 
> First of all AJ has like 2 moves. Second, I can count on one hand the amount of great matches AJ has had. 3 to be exact.
> 
> Paige, more intense performances, has a varied move set, and is capable of delivering compelling 10+ minute matches.


You know there was a time when he started warming to paige... Looks like now aj's back it's straight back to the hate train.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> You know there was a time when he started warming to paige... Looks like now aj's back it's straight back to the hate train.


And this is only week one. I shudder to think what this forum will be like when this feud actually picks up. 

Have to go back a few pages and see what I missed, but I bet there's some gems by the AJ marks.


----------



## PUNKY

Leonardo Spanky said:


> And this is only week one. I shutter to think what this forum will be like when this feud actually picks up.
> 
> Have to go back a few pages and see what I missed, but I bet there's some gems by the AJ marks.


Well according to most aj marks there isn't going to be a fued. Aj's gonna bury paige at battleground go on another year long reign and we'll never see paige again. :lol (Stupid on sooo many levels, Why would they go back to her storyline with the total divas again after it's only just finished lol) I do enjoy reading the aj thread though, Quite some amusing posters. :


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

re: the corner elbow complaints. These elbows look good. 

I've seen a few times where they don't look they connect as good, but it's far from often. Maybe it's when she's wrestling a subpar diva and they don't want to take the elbows in the head so shes trying to protect them and overdoes it?


----------



## PaigeBayLee

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Well according to most aj marks there isn't going to be a fued. Aj's gonna bury paige at battleground go on another year long reign and we'll never see paige again. :lol (Stupid on sooo many levels, Why would they go back to her storyline with the total divas again after it's only just finished lol) I do enjoy reading the aj thread though, Quite some amusing posters. :


So many gulliable children must post here. They have built paige up to be as much of a threat as aj lee


----------



## Sekai no Kana

The Reigns Train said:


>


Possibly one of my favorite gifs ever on the internet.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Spoiler: SmackDown Spoiler


I think they are going to drag this out for 3 weeks and pull the trigger on the heel turn at Battleground.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I think they are going to drag this out for 3 weeks and pull the trigger on the heel turn at Battleground.


This feud will go past 3 PPVs. AJ will win the first one and Paige will win at clash of champions.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> This feud will go past 3 PPVs. AJ will win the first one and Paige will win at clash of champions.


For sure. But I'm predicting the heel turn angle will be dragged out until Battleground judging by that pic from Smackdown.


----------



## Necramonium

ShadowZiggy said:


> Possibly one of my favorite gifs ever on the internet.


Thats ms. The Reign Trains after not winning another argument because only her opinion matters here, buried her ass and getting negative rap for it, :HA

If you cant stand the heat, get out of the fucking kitchen, in her case, get the fuck back in.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Was just watching NXT on the network and couldn't help but notice during the WWEshop commercial that they wasted no time in replacing that great shot of Paige with AJ. :sad:





(0:14 for Paige)


----------



## Empress

I think it's better that Paige isn't going full heel just yet. It should be gradual and take AJ by surprise in the story. I'd rather they build to a turn instead of another quick move.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

WWE have a storyline for these two, you just have to Bo-lieve


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Great... we have to sit around through a bunch of bullshit for a while, then a heel turn (hopefully)


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Well according to most aj marks there isn't going to be a fued. Aj's gonna bury paige at battleground go on another year long reign and we'll never see paige again. :lol (Stupid on sooo many levels, Why would they go back to her storyline with the total divas again after it's only just finished lol) I do enjoy reading the aj thread though, Quite some amusing posters. :


I'm a big AJ fan myself, but I really do think they'll have a legitimate back-and-forth feud that will last a while. I would hope so anyways. Nothing bad would come of it, especially since they both have fan support. I actually think the two, as well as the division, could benefit from it if it's done right by all parties, including whoever does the booking. It's my wishful self that wants the two to be longtime rivals, who end up pretty equal to eachother career-wise in the long run. Trips saying that it's long from over has me hopeful. I also really like that the other divas (Bellas, Alicia, Summer, Layla) are getting storylines too. As a fan of AJ's, I always want her to come out on top win of course, but I also want what's best for the division and she's needs other people to help her. Takes two (multiple women in this case) to tango and all that. Just sayin.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Great... we have to sit around through a bunch of bullshit for a while, then a heel turn (hopefully)


Maybe then they'll put some time and thought into her turn/character, instead of turning her on the spot last minute, just because it's convenient like with other divas?
:draper2


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

XDarkholmeX said:


> Maybe then they'll put some time and thought into her turn/character, instead of turning her on the spot last minute, just because it's convenient like with other divas?
> :draper2


Haha very true, I guess it will be better to let it develop than to just rush it


----------



## XDarkholmeX

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Haha very true, I guess it will be better to let it develop than to just rush it


Yeah! This might actually be a good thing for her if they care enough to put effort into it for her, which it looks like they just might :cheer Here's to hoping


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

For those that believe Paige is the best or one of the best women's wrestlers around, and that belief is based on her indy work, why do you think she was in development for over 2 years? 
Was she just being kept down there waiting until she turned 21?
When do you think she would've/should've been called up if there were no age restrictions? If AJ hadn't left?

For those that believe she's the best or one of the best women's wrestlers around and that belief is based on her NXT work, what did she do there that made her significantly better than Emma?


----------



## islesfan13

Happy 4th to my fellow Americans. Even the AJ marks:


----------



## CornNthemorN

^ her look is more unique than emma. not that that matters to me, but to them it does. couple that with her whole family wrestles, so they know she gets it. they probably see her as a better long term hand. I think she's meant to be a heal on top of that. she did pretty well in the documentary about her family as one. refusing to come out unless there was complete silence. she used a lot of the old school tricks. if they keep her around she's gonna be great long term


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> For those that believe Paige is the best or one of the best women's wrestlers around, and that belief is based on her indy work, why do you think she was in development for over 2 years?
> Was she just being kept down there waiting until she turned 21?
> When do you think she would've/should've been called up if there were no age restrictions? If AJ hadn't left?
> 
> For those that believe she's the best or one of the best women's wrestlers around and that belief is based on her NXT work, what did she do there that made her significantly better than Emma?


As far as the development thing goes, that's one of the questions that nobody can really answer just through perceptions. Decisions like that, you pretty much have to have been there or learn from somebody who was there when the call was made.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> For those that believe Paige is the best or one of the best women's wrestlers around, and that belief is based on her indy work, why do you think she was in development for over 2 years?
> Was she just being kept down there waiting until she turned 21?
> When do you think she would've/should've been called up if there were no age restrictions? If AJ hadn't left?
> 
> For those that believe she's the best or one of the best women's wrestlers around and that belief is based on her NXT work, what did she do there that made her significantly better than Emma?


She was left down probably because she was super young and to give her time to learn the WWE style. Also because they just established the NXT women's championship (July 2013) and Triple H probably wanted her to be the first champ with a lengthy run while carrying the division and getting it established. To give her time to establish a fan base with the portion of WWE fans that watch NXT so she already has a bit of a following in case they wanted to give her a big debut (which is what happened). Also because AJ was dominating the divas division on the main roster for all of 2013 and that's all they were willing to do with the division at the time so she would have been lost in the shuffle. 

Just some ideas. I'll ask Triple H next time I see him though.


----------



## ChipsAhoyMcCoy

Paige is the best diva in WWE.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Leonardo Spanky said:


> She was left down probably because she was super young and to give her time to learn the WWE style. Also because they just established the NXT women's championship (July 2013) and Triple H probably wanted her to be the first champ with a lengthy run while carrying the division and getting it established. To give her time to establish a fan base with the portion of WWE fans that watch NXT so she already has a bit of a following in case they wanted to give her a big debut (which is what happened). Also because AJ was dominating the divas division on the main roster for all of 2013 and that's all they were willing to do with the division at the time so she would have been lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Just some ideas. I'll ask Triple H next time I see him though.


So assuming it didn't take the GOAT diva 2 years to learn how to work a WWE match it's probably safe to say she didn't need that time to develop as a wrestler, right?

So why didn't she use it to develop some promo skills or her character work?


----------



## CrystalFissure

I just finished watching SmackDown, as it airs at 2:00 PM in Adelaide, Australia. Here's something very interesting to note; you'll wanna read this:



Spoiler: SmackDown Spoiler regarding Paige, read for my opinion



So AJ comes out, does not get as bigger pop as what people think. Solid reaction but not humongous. You simply can't expect that from Divas, unfortunately. She's versing Eva Marie, who believe it or not, actually gets the upper hand for the most of the match. Shite moveset and presence she has though. Anyway, Paige is out for commentary. The thing is though, she doesn't have a microphone. Cole actually notes that she's here to watch and not speak, and Paige mimes that she's just gonna sit there and watch instead.

To me, this is incredibly telling. I know people may think I'm overanalysing it, but seriously. She's there to fucking sit there and watch. When in history has that happened? Almost every time, the competitor at least says one thing. So, she sits there and after the match is over, claps for AJ and shakes her hands. There's no teasing of an attack at all. She continues to kinda awkwardly clap for AJ and leaves up the ramp doing the same thing.

Anyway, regarding the lack of talking, it really reinforces the fact that management aren't high on her. They took her out of the WWE Merch ad and don't even let her get her point across. That's just absolutely ludicrous to me. Judging by the fact that certain segments regarding Paige have been cut (according to dirtsheets), it's clear Vince or Dunn (or both) don't like the way she speaks and don't want her to do anything.

This makes the feud incredibly one-sided, from what I think we may see. Seriously. Again, while it sounds like I'm overreacting, Vince loves AJ and the way they're booking this, at least on SmackDown, seems like Paige is the afterthought when realistically this feud needs to be equal. It needs to be intense. Even though people want Paige as a face, the way AJ handles herself around the ring before and after the match is kinda uppity and arrogant how she parades the title around.



So, I suggest you watch SmackDown so you can see exactly what transpired. It seriously was *weird* and I think it will provoke a LOT of discussion from you all, especially considering its extenuating circumstances rarely happen with feuds and definitely pushes forward a *worrying notion* regarding this feud.


----------



## Odo

Paige's problem is as simple as her voice IMO. Her pronunciation and promo delivery is pretty poor. Maybe its nerves?


----------



## tailhook

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> For those that believe Paige is the best or one of the best women's wrestlers around, and that belief is based on her indy work, why do you think she was in development for over 2 years?


I don't believe she's one of the best women's wrestlers around. Any more than I think that of AJ.

But what she and Emma(the two new NXT girls currently in the fed) represented was the possibility that they would be going for a more wrestling-based approach for the non-Total Divas based around the Title. I mean, why the fuck do they train these wrestlers to have quality matches on NXT(Emma-Paige, Natalya-Charlotte as examples of quality matches), when they get called up to burn them off in bullshit. Emma getting buried with Santino. Paige getting a half-hearted push as the champ and now basically being fed to AJ. Feud? HAHA.. i'll believe that shit when I see it.. everything is pointing to a one-off at BG where Paige essentially gets squashed and ends up in the cold storage area where they've held Emma. 

But the so-called Divas Division is run like they're calling up a stand-up comedian and only wanting them to tell knock-knock jokes for 4 minutes before moving on. 7 on a PPV, if they're lucky. Maybe you can also tell a 'three guys walk into a bar joke' for the PPV?



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> For those that believe she's the best or one of the best women's wrestlers around and that belief is based on her NXT work, what did she do there that made her significantly better than Emma?


Your mistake is in thinking people think of either as being considered the best women's wrestlers around. They're whats available, and we know they can put on quality matches ala NXT. So as the old 80's advertisement goes, where's the fucking beef?


----------



## p862011

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So assuming it didn't take the GOAT diva 2 years to learn how to work a WWE match it's probably safe to say she didn't need that time to develop as a wrestler, right?
> 
> *So why didn't she use it to develop some promo skills or her character work?*


they did she was called the anti diva and she cut some good heel promos

wwe were just morons to debut her as an under dog baby face


----------



## PUNKY

CrystalFissure said:


> I just finished watching SmackDown, as it airs at 2:00 PM in Adelaide, Australia. Here's something very interesting to note; you'll wanna read this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown Spoiler regarding Paige, read for my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> So AJ comes out, does not get as bigger pop as what people think. Solid reaction but not humongous. You simply can't expect that from Divas, unfortunately. She's versing Eva Marie, who believe it or not, actually gets the upper hand for the most of the match. Shite moveset and presence she has though. Anyway, Paige is out for commentary. The thing is though, she doesn't have a microphone. Cole actually notes that she's here to watch and not speak, and Paige mimes that she's just gonna sit there and watch instead.
> 
> To me, this is incredibly telling. I know people may think I'm overanalysing it, but seriously. She's there to fucking sit there and watch. When in history has that happened? Almost every time, the competitor at least says one thing. So, she sits there and after the match is over, claps for AJ and shakes her hands. There's no teasing of an attack at all. She continues to kinda awkwardly clap for AJ and leaves up the ramp doing the same thing.
> 
> Anyway, regarding the lack of talking, it really reinforces the fact that management aren't high on her. They took her out of the WWE Merch ad and don't even let her get her point across. That's just absolutely ludicrous to me. Judging by the fact that certain segments regarding Paige have been cut (according to dirtsheets), it's clear Vince or Dunn (or both) don't like the way she speaks and don't want her to do anything.
> 
> This makes the feud incredibly one-sided, from what I think we may see. Seriously. Again, while it sounds like I'm overreacting, Vince loves AJ and the way they're booking this, at least on SmackDown, seems like Paige is the afterthought when realistically this feud needs to be equal. It needs to be intense. Even though people want Paige as a face, the way AJ handles herself around the ring before and after the match is kinda uppity and arrogant how she parades the title around.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I suggest you watch SmackDown so you can see exactly what transpired. It seriously was *weird* and I think it will provoke a LOT of discussion from you all, especially considering its extenuating circumstances rarely happen with feuds and definitely pushes forward a *worrying notion* regarding this feud.





Spoiler: sd response



While i do agree that sounds very strange We do have to remember smackdown is like the nothing show these days, They might want a proper response from paige on raw but they just wanted paige to be present at the sd taping if you know what i mean ? So they though it's best to keep her sitting there in silence to keep people intrigued. (Hopefully)


----------



## CrystalFissure

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: sd response
> 
> 
> 
> While i do agree that sounds very strange We do have to remember smackdown is like the nothing show these days, They might want a proper response from paige on raw but they just wanted paige to be present at the sd taping if you know what i mean ? So they though it's best to keep her sitting there in silence to keep people intrigued. (Hopefully)





Spoiler: Response to your response, lol



I'd like to share your optimism, but it's still not good enough. Her not talking shows that they almost don't want her near a mic. She's not allowed to say what she feels, even if that's a lie to set up a heel turn. Normal people aren't gonna be intrigued. Only people who are somewhat interested in the division and her will care. This does nothing to help her get over with the crowd.


----------



## -Skullbone-

CM Chump said:


> Given her hype and expectations, she's a failure. Please, I'd love to hear these figures proving that she's a draw. She was hyped up as being this anti diva, but I have yet to see anything from her at all that has impressed me (including her NXT stuff) or delivered anything close to justify the instant push she received.


Absolutely agree that she's a huge flop based on hype and expectations. Again, the standards that were set for her by overzealous fans were absolutely ridiculous. Expectations are a tricky thing to manage though and they're always bound to disappoint many. CM Punk, for instance, created huge expectations for himself with not only being champion but also promising change to the current climate of professional wrestling. While it's arguable how successful he was in drawing attention and generating profit as champion, I think we just have to refer to one of his final quotes as a pro wrestler when thinking back on his quest to change pro wrestling's perceptions: "The view never changes." In the minds of many, he was a big flop because he couldn't live up to expectations _he_ set for himself.

Once again, I don't have numbers to say that she's some 'big draw.' It's not exactly the point I was trying to get across though. Being genuinely over with an audience or demographics is not just about pops and reactions. It's also about how much interest is created through a wrestler being promoted at places like house shows, having their own merch line and selling well in that area, as well as other indicative factors such as twitter followers, number of views on Youtube, etc. When selling a brand, those are the things businesses generally analyze the most when determining if an act is truly hitting home with an audience. 

In Paige's case, she's already involved in many of the important areas for WWE business to scan over. She's someone who has a core audience base firmly established and is very young in both age and in her WWE career. This means there's more time for her brand to expand in the future. Forget being a 'ratings draw' for a second (which is another key indicator). People should know why these factors make someone like Paige a potentially big asset for a substantial portion of the WWE audience.

And if she hasn't impressed you in any capacity then that's her problem. It's up to a performer to sway opinions of their work. If they can't then they've failed to get over with those people. One thing they have in their favor-and particularly in cases for people as young as Paige-is time being on their side to change negative opinions.



CrystalFissure said:


> I just finished watching SmackDown, as it airs at 2:00 PM in Adelaide, Australia. Here's something very interesting to note; you'll wanna read this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown Spoiler regarding Paige, read for my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> So AJ comes out, does not get as bigger pop as what people think. Solid reaction but not humongous. You simply can't expect that from Divas, unfortunately. She's versing Eva Marie, who believe it or not, actually gets the upper hand for the most of the match. Shite moveset and presence she has though. Anyway, Paige is out for commentary. The thing is though, she doesn't have a microphone. Cole actually notes that she's here to watch and not speak, and Paige mimes that she's just gonna sit there and watch instead.
> 
> To me, this is incredibly telling. I know people may think I'm overanalysing it, but seriously. She's there to fucking sit there and watch. When in history has that happened? Almost every time, the competitor at least says one thing. So, she sits there and after the match is over, claps for AJ and shakes her hands. There's no teasing of an attack at all. She continues to kinda awkwardly clap for AJ and leaves up the ramp doing the same thing.
> 
> Anyway, regarding the lack of talking, it really reinforces the fact that management aren't high on her. They took her out of the WWE Merch ad and don't even let her get her point across. That's just absolutely ludicrous to me. Judging by the fact that certain segments regarding Paige have been cut (according to dirtsheets), it's clear Vince or Dunn (or both) don't like the way she speaks and don't want her to do anything.
> 
> This makes the feud incredibly one-sided, from what I think we may see. Seriously. Again, while it sounds like I'm overreacting, Vince loves AJ and the way they're booking this, at least on SmackDown, seems like Paige is the afterthought when realistically this feud needs to be equal. It needs to be intense. Even though people want Paige as a face, the way AJ handles herself around the ring before and after the match is kinda uppity and arrogant how she parades the title around.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I suggest you watch SmackDown so you can see exactly what transpired. It seriously was *weird* and I think it will provoke a LOT of discussion from you all, especially considering its extenuating circumstances rarely happen with feuds and definitely pushes forward a *worrying notion* regarding this feud.


Geez, talk about great timing. I discuss in-depth the potential long term benefits that Paige could bring for sections of WWE's audience and now she's apparently been pulled from a promotional video. That doesn't bode all that well in terms of company support. However, in regards to sitting there at the announce table and not talking I can recall Del Rio doing it, Henry doing it, Orton doing it a couple of times I think. It's not that unusual. It seems that if they are going to do anything it will be more slow burn approach than standard diva heel, face turns.

I think if fans are going to have something to concern themselves with it'll be the fact she's been pulled from that video. That's not the best thing to do with a persona still in development. They can worry over whether they'll have AJ verbally rip her a new one on the mic as well, although that's just a possibility at this point in time. 



fifty_ said:


> Her reactions aren't all that bad anyway, MITB being a recent example... they're okay considering she's spoken in front of an audience twice while she's been on the main roster, she's just been showing up, wins or loses, then leaves.


Well, this is true as well if you want to get to the nitty gritty of it. There isn't _dead silence_ as some would have you believe, and I don't know where talk of her being booed comes from. She gets mild receptions from what I've seen. The concern is the general lack of reaction or apparent intrigue during matches she's involved in. If people know her for her wrestling or are entirely new to her then they aren't going to be impressed by largely silent crowds. 

To reiterate though, they are Divas. Dead crowds and huge drops in viewership patterns during their segments are symptoms of years of apathy, bad matches between bad wrestlers, overexposure at the wrong times, etc. Every diva nowadays deals with that as being the norm.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The talk of her being booed really only comes from Reigns Train who keeps exaggerating that she was "booed out of the building". In reality she was only booed once during RAW, and while it was audible on tv it wasn't overwhelming. 

I don't even think people were booing her during the short match against AJ last Monday.


----------



## PUNKY

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The talk of her being booed really only comes from Reigns Train who keeps exaggerating that she was "booed out of the building". In reality she was only booed once during RAW, and while it was audible on tv it wasn't overwhelming.
> 
> I don't even think people were booing her during the short match against AJ last Monday.


Yeah i remember that. I actually had to turn the tv up to hear them they were so unaudible. He made out like everyone was booing her when in reality it was probably like 3 or 4 people lol.

Also don't think anyone's mentioned this yet but paige actually got claps and cheers in her promo when she said she was here to stay so obviously she's partially over at least. Now if they booed her when she said that then we'd have problems.

Someone also mentioned about merch (Can't remember if it was this thread or the aj thread) but currently on the us wwe shop she has all of these. 

http://shop.wwe.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-wwe-Site/default/Search-Show?q=paige

Remember she started off with one t shirt now she has sunglasses a pendant, beach towel, standee etc. Oh yeah no one likes her AND SHE DOESN'T SELL WELL LOL.


----------



## CrystalFissure

-Skullbone- said:


> Geez, talk about great timing. I discuss in-depth the potential long term benefits that Paige could bring for sections of WWE's audience and now she's apparently been pulled from a promotional video. That doesn't bode all that well in terms of company support. However, in regards to sitting there at the announce table and not talking I can recall Del Rio doing it, Henry doing it, Orton doing it a couple of times I think. It's not that unusual. It seems that if they are going to do anything it will be more slow burn approach than standard diva heel, face turns.
> 
> I think if fans are going to have something to concern themselves with it'll be the fact she's been pulled from that video. That's not the best thing to do with a persona still in development. They can worry over whether they'll have AJ verbally rip her a new one on the mic as well, although that's just a possibility at this point in time.


True, regarding Orton and ADR and all that. The difference is, though, is that those characters have multiple segments and the audience knows them well at this point. It's part of the storyline. Sure, you can argue it for Paige in this case but coupled with the video removed as well as promos apparently never airing, it bodes horribly for her. The fact they're not willing to let her talk at all is going to be detrimental in the long run. The Divas simply do not have the time avaliability to pull stuff such as "goes to announce table, says nothing". It simply will not go down well with anyone who doesn't care about them. We obviously care, as evidenced by our presence on this forum. A casual isn't going to look at this and say "ooh, this is excellent character development, utilising the silent treatment to tease her heel turn", they're gonna say "okay here's some girl coming out to watch Paige, she must be shy oh well" and never think anything more of it.

I really hope they don't fuck up what little she's done on the roster all for AJ. I like her, but she's already trampled over the other divas. Doing it to Paige as well would just show that they only intend in pushing one girl.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So many wasted opportunities to use "think again" as a catchphrase since it's written on her shirt. 

Like on RAW before AJ rudely interrupted she could have said "people thought I wasn't ready, I was a fluke, I should go back down to NXT. Well "think again" because I've proven myself and I'm here to stay."

Might be a little corny but I'm just spitballing. I like when Emma incorporated it into their Instagram videos.


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> That's a pretty lofty claim with no proof behind it. If that was the case, Paige would be on the featured superstars of WWEShopzone, not AJ.* Paige would also have more items on sale now if she was selling a lot of merch.*


Sorry had to quote. Looks like she's not as much as a failure as some people think.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I already have the signed promo and shirt. Might get that pendant and use it as a keychain. How much of a cut do the wrestlers get from the merchandise sales?

I wore the shirt when I saw Paige wrestle from the first row in Hamilton, ON last month. After she high fived me she took a step back and posed with the belt, checked out the shirt, and gave me a nod that I read as "looking good". Great moment.

Seeing her wrestle again on Sunday and I'll definitely be wearing that tee.


----------



## -Skullbone-

On top of what you just posted, I've just seen in your quote that the person said if she was doing alright she'd be on the banner "instead of AJ." Uh, why? Being a well-performing brand does not mean you have to be 'the' #1 brand. Why does she have to be on there _instead_ of AJ?

Haha, that *ReignsTrain*. The time you guys mentioned Paige was booed though; was she booed by, like, a good half of the audience or just enough to make it audible? Not that it matters all that much. If she was getting absolutely trashed on a regular basis I'd have heard it by now. People overestimate that sort of stuff I've found.

Speaking of *ReignsTrain*, there's still the matter of Nikki Bella to discuss. It's been a whole 10 hours and I haven't got my fix of fawning over the wrestling goddess. Could someone please, please, please post another match up? I'm breaking out in a cold sweat here! 

Seriously though, taking away the subjectiveness of ring work talent in general it still bemuses me that people get so caught up in the semantics of it involving divas of all people. That anti-Paige video was posted up again I see, and again the main reasoning behind it was missed by the person posting it. Yes the video uploaded does everything he/she can do to crap on Paige and her move set, but then goes on to compare what she 'can do' with what the Bellas 'can do.' All wrestlers in the WWE conform to a pretty standard 'face comeback' routine. They also make their top acts as capable as one another (particularly as faces). 

I'm not going to totally shit all over the Bellas and the fact they're trying harder in this aspect than the first time around, but all that video does is point out the routine for crap divas matches. Paige has regressed because of this, and the Bellas look better because of this. If people are that concerned over comparing in-ring talent between performers then WWE really isn't the best place to do it. 

I'll put it this way: if the Bellas were to be put in a promotion or country that's very different to WWE and they were able to acclimatise well, then we'd have something serious to talk about in that regard. For the person mentioning Emma before and comparing her to Paige, it comes down to what you perceive it to be. I saw Britani Knight as a better in-ring performer than what I saw from Tenille. Regardless, both were a lot better in the different promotions than what's been seen on WWE Raw (and I argue NXT for large periods too). 

You could argue, however, which one has adapted better to the WWE style. That's definitely something worth discussing.

I see a few people in here are also talking about AJ Lee's in-ring capabilities. My thoughts on this are still largely focused on how divisive people are with divas performers, with "oh, she can only do two moves" or "she's so crisp and psychologically-focused!" Different strokes for different folks in the end. The best thing I think about AJ's in-ring is how she works around being so tiny and makes it a fairly unique quality to herself. Her bouncing off the second rope with intentionally increased impact with irish whips-due to weighing so little obviously-as well as her crazy bumping that will get her over well as a face or heel. The Shining Wizard is the smartest thing she does though. She throws her entire body weight behind the knee, rather than glance her opponent with an enziguri like others have done in the past. 

One thing I'll say about AJ and Paige as in-ring workers is that they're doing stuff that's synonymous with their personas and their image. That's what you need to do. With the Bellas, it used to be the ol' twin switch-a-roo they did. The only thing divas can do to hopefully break through the barriers created by the crowd and the treatment of the division is try and do something in-ring that stands out from the rest of the rat pack.


----------



## PUNKY

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I already have the signed promo and shirt. Might get that pendant and use it as a keychain. How much of a cut do the wrestlers get from the merchandise sales?
> 
> I wore the shirt when I saw Paige wrestle from the first row in Hamilton, ON last month. After she high fived me she took a step back and posed with the belt, checked out the shirt, and gave me a nod that I read as "looking good". Great moment.
> 
> Seeing her wrestle again on Sunday and I'll definitely be wearing that tee.


Yeah i already have the shirt and autograph too. It's just annoying i got the mens one (The womens one hadn't gone on sale at that point haha) Aaah that's cool got any pics of it ? Did she say anything to you ? I also might get the pendant and maybe the towel as well. Don't think i could pull off the glasses though... :


----------



## PUNKY

-Skullbone- said:


> On top of what you just posted, I've just seen in your quote that the person said if she was doing alright she'd be on the magazine "instead of AJ." Uh, why? Being a well-performing brand does not mean you have to be 'the' #1 brand. Why does she have to be on there 'instead' of AJ?


Hhhm i don't know whether they meant the banner at the top of the page for the divas section ? They said wweshopzone so i'm guessing that's what they meant. Aj isn't even on it though, I just looked and no one is lol this is the pic at the top of the divas section.


----------



## chargebeam

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The talk of her being booed really only comes from Reigns Train who keeps exaggerating that she was "booed out of the building". In reality she was only booed once during RAW, and while it was audible on tv it wasn't overwhelming.
> 
> I don't even think people were booing her during the short match against AJ last Monday.


When was she booed?


----------



## -Skullbone-

CrystalFissure said:


> True, regarding Orton and ADR and all that. The difference is, though, is that those characters have multiple segments and the audience knows them well at this point. It's part of the storyline. Sure, you can argue it for Paige in this case but coupled with the video removed as well as promos apparently never airing, it bodes horribly for her. The fact they're not willing to let her talk at all is going to be detrimental in the long run. The Divas simply do not have the time avaliability to pull stuff such as "goes to announce table, says nothing". It simply will not go down well with anyone who doesn't care about them. We obviously care, as evidenced by our presence on this forum. A casual isn't going to look at this and say "ooh, this is excellent character development, utilising the silent treatment to tease her heel turn", they're gonna say "okay here's some girl coming out to watch Paige, she must be shy oh well" and never think anything more of it.
> 
> I really hope they don't fuck up what little she's done on the roster all for AJ. I like her, but she's already trampled over the other divas. Doing it to Paige as well would just show that they only intend in pushing one girl.


This is all true, but again they're only possibilities at this point in time. The audience will just have to wait and see. I'd make the case that her promos being staged backstage aren't a bad thing. They often suggest the company is going out of their way to mask any potential vulnerabilities with the talent by creating a scenario they'll likely perform better in.

I think it becomes more harmful if fans start picking up on this and calling her out as someone who can't talk in front of them. She will need a couple of strong showings if they hope to erase those perceptions. When I say "strong showings', I don't mean try and cut an 8-10 minute promo by herself out there. For her I'd keep it short, to the point, aggressive and in-your-face. Things that she's shown to be capable of and got people to take notice initially. Have AJ be the verbose and witty one and Paige be the one to retort with threats. It'll play to both people's strengths.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Yeah i already have the shirt and autograph too. It's just annoying i got the mens one (The womens one hadn't gone on sale at that point haha) Aaah that's cool got any pics of it ? Did she say anything to you ? I also might get the pendant and maybe the towel as well. Don't think i could pull off the glasses though... :


I don't take many pics/vids at shows and let my friend handle that instead, but he missed that moment. He was able to get a hug from Natalya which drove me crazy cause he wouldn't shut up all night about it. I posted a video last month from the tower of doom spot from the match, it was a triple threat with Natalya and Alicia Fox. I'll get my friend to take more photos/videos on Sunday. 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Hhhm i don't know whether they meant the banner at the top of the page for the divas section ? They said wweshopzone so i'm guessing that's what they meant. Aj isn't even on it though, I just looked and no one is lol this is the pic at the top of the divas section.


I think that user was referring to the WWEshop commercial that airs during wwe programming. Paige was in it for the past 2 months and was still there Monday but they already replaced her with AJ. I saw the new commercial during NXT last night and it's the same other than the two divas being swapped. 



chargebeam said:


> When was she booed?


I have a bad memory and can't remember the exact episode, but it was weeks ago on RAWIt was only a small section of the crowd. If anyone remembers the exact episode then post the vid or let us know the date.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

CrystalFissure said:


> Spoiler: Response to your response, lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to share your optimism, but it's still not good enough. Her not talking shows that they almost don't want her near a mic. She's not allowed to say what she feels, even if that's a lie to set up a heel turn. Normal people aren't gonna be intrigued. Only people who are somewhat interested in the division and her will care. This does nothing to help her get over with the crowd.


*So here's the part where you admit you were wrong, CM Punk Girl. The dirtsheet proves to be 100 percent correct, AGAIN. *


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *So here's the part where you admit you were wrong, CM Punk Girl. The dirtsheet proves to be 100 percent correct, AGAIN. *


Wrong about what ? You didn't even quote me. What did i say ?

EDIT If you mean the video i posted in the aj thread (hhh saying the fued is far from over) How does paige


Spoiler: sd



not speaking on commentary


 Mean the fued isn't gonna happen ? hhh is still high on her, Have you seen all the new merch she has as well ? I posted it a couple of pages back. Why would she have so much new merch if no one was high on her and she wasn't selling well.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Thanks for that Smackdown report CrystalFissure. Doesn't sound too hot but I'll see how it looks tonight. 

I'm confident in this feud because Triple H already gave Paige his endorsement. 










:hunter


----------



## gl83

Just saw the AJ/Eva Smackdown match and the post-match segment. As far as the Paige Heel turn goes, I don't expect her to turn Heel until after Battleground. Based on the post-match segment and what has happened in this feud so far, I expect Paige to act friendly towards AJ and try to goad AJ into lowering her defenses (ala the night after WrestleMania) and try to get back the Divas title that way. When that fails at Battleground with AJ retaining, that's when I can see Paige drop all pretenses of the nice-girl act and turn full-fledged Heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Wrong about what ? You didn't even quote me. What did i say ?


*About Vince pulling all of her promos and not being high on her.*


----------



## SkandorAkbar

they should make her bark like a dog, ala trish stratus, or have zeb colter deport her. :hmm:


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *About Vince pulling all of her promos and not being high on her.*


When did i deny vince wan't high on her ? I know he's not. All iv'e said is hhh is high on her. Your looking at the wrong poster bud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> When did i deny vince wan't high on her ? I know he's not. All iv'e said is hhh is high on her. Your looking at the wrong poster bud.


*Then why did you quote my post in the AJ thread saying "Dirtshees gonna dirtsheet" implying it was incorrect?*


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *Then why did you quote my post in the AJ thread saying "Dirtshees gonna dirtsheet" implying it was incorrect?*


I wasn't talking about the vince bit when i said that. I meant the "hhh's interest is cooling down on her" bit. Iv'e always known vince probably wouldn't like her, She's english for a start. :


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I wasn't talking about the vince bit when i said that. I meant the "hhh's interest is cooling down on her" bit. Iv'e always known vince probably wouldn't like her, She's english for a start. :


*Oh, I see. Well, opinions change, and his ego will not allow him to prove Dunn right. Smackdown is not a good look for this feud at all.*


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I already have the signed promo and shirt. Might get that pendant and use it as a keychain. How much of a cut do the wrestlers get from the merchandise sales?
> 
> I wore the shirt when I saw Paige wrestle from the first row in Hamilton, ON last month. After she high fived me she took a step back and posed with the belt, checked out the shirt, and gave me a nod that I read as "looking good". Great moment.
> 
> Seeing her wrestle again on Sunday and I'll definitely be wearing that tee.


I spend triple the amount on ebay for the photo. the damn thing was sold out for weeks. the second I buy it, wwe gets a new shipment in stock. Oh well. Still a very cool photo.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Oh, I see. Well, opinions change, and his ego will not allow him to prove Dunn right. Smackdown is not a good look for this feud at all.*


SMackdown needs to be replaced. Nobody watches that shat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> SMackdown needs to be replaced. Nobody watches that shat.


*I agree. It serves literally no purpose without brand extension, but Paige can't afford to be portrayed that way when she's already viewed as a poor speaker.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *I agree. It serves literally no purpose without brand extension, but Paige can't afford to be portrayed that way when she's already viewed as a poor speaker.*


This feud could GOAT like if booked the right way. Lets face it fans have been wiiting to see this match for a while now.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> This feud could GOAT like if booked the right way. Lets face it fans have been wiiting to see this match for a while now.


If this feud is a bust we're pretty much fucked until the next NXT call ups. And even then, I don't know if we should expect much from this company.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> If this feud is a bust we're pretty much fucked until the next NXT call ups. And even then, I don't know if we should expect much from this company.


I am going to sound like a mark saying this but the only reason I watch wrestling now is because of Paige. I gave up on the company 4 years ago and after watching some cool stuff from my friends on her I became hooked again. Her Cesaro and Ambrose are the future and need to be properly booked.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

tailhook said:


> I don't believe she's one of the best women's wrestlers around. Any more than I think that of AJ.
> 
> But what she and Emma(the two new NXT girls currently in the fed) represented was the possibility that they would be going for a more wrestling-based approach for the non-Total Divas based around the Title. I mean, why the fuck do they train these wrestlers to have quality matches on NXT(Emma-Paige, Natalya-Charlotte as examples of quality matches), when they get called up to burn them off in bullshit. Emma getting buried with Santino. Paige getting a half-hearted push as the champ and now basically being fed to AJ. Feud? HAHA.. i'll believe that shit when I see it.. everything is pointing to a one-off at BG where Paige essentially gets squashed and ends up in the cold storage area where they've held Emma.
> 
> But the so-called Divas Division is run like they're calling up a stand-up comedian and only wanting them to tell knock-knock jokes for 4 minutes before moving on. 7 on a PPV, if they're lucky. Maybe you can also tell a 'three guys walk into a bar joke' for the PPV?
> 
> 
> 
> Your mistake is in thinking people think of either as being considered the best women's wrestlers around. They're whats available, and we know they can put on quality matches ala NXT. So as the old 80's advertisement goes, where's the fucking beef?


I was speaking specifically to the Paige marks who proclaimed that Paige is the best diva in the company then/now/forever 

And it was widely proclaimed, which is where the heavy backlash is coming from. We were sold a bill of goods, for months promised the GOAT woman wrestler and when she didn't come out the gate GOATing we were told "be patient, shes only 21" while in the same breath continuing to tell us that shes better than everything else we have. 

So if shes not showing anything more substantial in the ring than any other diva what does she have to fall back on? mic work? character work?

Personally I think ppl are being to harsh on her mic work, given her limited experience and opportunities. I think ppl should be focusing more on the fact that she only had one good match in 3 months but I suppose that's easy to hand wave away by saying she didn't have good competition or they stripped all of her moves away.


----------



## PUNKY

Leonardo Spanky said:


> If this feud is a bust we're pretty much fucked until the next NXT call ups. And even then, I don't know if we should expect much from this company.


I just hope that if the bookers try and have the fued very one sided that aj would speak up to management and say something, I mean she claims to like a lot of the nxt girls so surely she wouldn't be ok with squashing them ? Or maybe she would, I obviously don't know her personally but if she loves wrestling as much as she says she does then i expect her to do the right thing and building up viable threats is one of them.


----------



## Empress

Leonardo Spanky said:


> If this feud is a bust we're pretty much fucked until the next NXT call ups. And even then, I don't know if we should expect much from this company.


At first, I thought it was just Paige but the majority of the blame for Paige's lackluster debut falls on the WWE. Paige has her issues, but most of the recent NXT call ups have been disasters. It's becoming a pattern. The WWE needs to fix the central problem of transitioning the call ups to the main roster.


----------



## islesfan13

Empress said:


> At first, I thought it was just Paige but the majority of the blame for Paige's lackluster debut falls on the WWE. Paige has her issues, but most of the recent NXT call ups have been disasters. It's becoming a pattern. The WWE needs to fix the central problem of transitioning the call ups to the main roster.


They are making the same mistakes that WCW made. They aren't allowing the young guys to build characters and are too focused on the older wrestlers keeping their believability. They allow the same wrestlers to squash the new guys over and over again. Then for the new callus they give them terrible gimmicks or recycled gimmicks which nobody gives a crap about. If they return AJ to the diva that squashes all of her competition then they may as well end the divas division all together. AJ is still relatively young but a divas shelf life is much shorter based on the women facter. If AJ decides to retire and become a housewife in the next year or two the division would be facked. Paige is 21 and should be the future in WWEs eyes. they should be doing everything possible to get her over. If they dislike her mic skills they should be training her specifically on that while giving her a manager to hide it.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Thanks for that Smackdown report CrystalFissure. Doesn't sound too hot but I'll see how it looks tonight.
> 
> I'm confident in this feud because Triple H already gave Paige his endorsement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hunter


You're welcome.

Definitely check it out. My reaction is overwhelmingly negative because of how I'm cynical of how WWE treats certain people. As my sig shows, I was a huge fan of Ryder and despite selling more merch than one could imagine for a guy like him and being the second or third most over guy, they buried him. No one is safe. If Vince doesn't like you, you're fucked. Having Triple H on her side is a good thing but who knows how much can be done if Vince wants to go ahead with only pushing AJ.



Empress said:


> At first, I thought it was just Paige but the majority of the blame for Paige's lackluster debut falls on the WWE. Paige has her issues, but most of the recent NXT call ups have been disasters. It's becoming a pattern. The WWE needs to fix the central problem of transitioning the call ups to the main roster.


Dunn doesn't like them, apparently. What a douchebag. NXT stars need to get over and have opportunities. They're the Goddamn future. I tell you, if they fuck up Sasha Banks on the main roster that would be a travesty. Bayley too.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I was speaking specifically to the Paige marks who proclaimed that Paige is the best diva in the company then/now/forever
> 
> And it was widely proclaimed, which is where the heavy backlash is coming from. We were sold a bill of goods, for months promised the GOAT woman wrestler and when she didn't come out the gate GOATing we were told "be patient, shes only 21" while in the same breath continuing to tell us that shes better than everything else we have.
> 
> *So if shes not showing anything more substantial in the ring than any other diva what does she have to fall back on?* mic work? character work?
> 
> Personally I think ppl are being to harsh on her mic work, given her limited experience and opportunities. I think ppl should be focusing more on the fact that she only had one good match in 3 months but I suppose that's easy to hand wave away by saying she didn't have good competition or they stripped all of her moves away.


_Any_ diva? You can't honestly compare what she's done so far to what someone like Eva Marie or Cameron has been involved in. That's too much.

Also, once again, I don't know why people (mark or skeptic) would honestly expect this sort of hype on someone who is younger than a lot of members here and has spent her 8 year wrestling career elsewhere. It's not like she's been 'perfecting' (ahem) the WWE style for 8 years. 

Maybe I'll approach this from another angle. Melina Perez, Beth Pheonix and Natalya Neidhart were all considered to be massively wrestling-oriented divas who were so far above everyone else it wasn't funny. So, exactly how many great matches did they have would you say? How many matches of those were absolute shockers? I'd say on whim that the ratio between good to bad matches would be fairly disproportionate in the worst way.


----------



## Empress

islesfan13 said:


> They are making the same mistakes that WCW made. They aren't allowing the young guys to build characters and are too focused on the older wrestlers keeping their believability. They allow the same wrestlers to squash the new guys over and over again. Then for the new callus they give them terrible gimmicks or recycled gimmicks which nobody gives a crap about. If they return AJ to the diva that squashes all of her competition then they may as well end the divas division all together. AJ is still relatively young but a divas shelf life is much shorter based on the women facter. If AJ decides to retire and become a housewife in the next year or two the division would be facked. Paige is 21 and should be the future in WWEs eyes. they should be doing everything possible to get her over. If they dislike her mic skills they should be training her specifically on that while giving her a manager to hide it.


I love AJ but the WWE made a mistake making the Divas division all about her. She became a toothless saber towards the end of her run.

Paige's age should be a factor. At 21, she has 10 more good years barring injury or any unforeseen circumstance. Men can wrestle until they're 50 (Taker, Flair, Sting), but a woman's viability in the eyes of the WWE usually starts to decline when she's 30. I read they fired Askana (32) because they already had Lana who's younger. I'm also sure that AJ may want to start a family. Maybe not today or tomorrow, but I doubt she's going to wait until she's 40. 

I'm willing to give Paige a second chance, but the WWE needs to do its part. I wish HHH had sole control over the division. He seems to be the only one that cares and sees the bigger picture.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

-Skullbone- said:


> _Any_ diva? You can't honestly compare what she's done so far to what someone like Eva Marie or Cameron has been involved in. That's too much.
> 
> Also, once again, I don't know why people (mark or skeptic) would honestly expect this sort of hype on someone who is younger than a lot of members here and has spent her 8 year wrestling career elsewhere. It's not like she's been 'perfecting' (ahem) the WWE style for 8 years.
> 
> Maybe I'll approach this from another angle. Melina Perez, Beth Pheonix and Natalya Neidhart were all considered to be massively wrestling-oriented divas who were so far above everyone else it wasn't funny. So, exactly how many great matches did they have would you say? How many matches of those were absolute shockers? I'd say on whim that the ratio between good to bad matches would be fairly disproportionate in the worst way.



I don't disagree but I don't know what your point is exactly. I think we all recognize there are unfair limitations put on the divas that keep them from putting on consistently great matches but as far as I know those divas weren't said to be the best before they debuted and probably had a good match to poor match ratio higher than 1:15.


----------



## islesfan13

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't disagree but I don't know what your point is exactly. I think we all recognize there are unfair limitations put on the divas that keep them from putting on consistently great matches but as far as I know those divas weren't said to be the best before they debuted and probably had a good match to poor match ratio higher than 1:15.


Paige opponents have been God awful. In NXT everyone of her matches were great. Did she all of a sudden lose her talent when she moved to the main roster? NO but the nxt divas are much more talented than the main roster.


----------



## OMGeno

The NXT women also get a lot more attention on the shows than the WWE women do. They actually make people genuinely interested in the women on NXT, it's not just the 5 minute filler match that they get on Raw and SD.


----------



## BrownianMotion

islesfan13 said:


> They are making the same mistakes that WCW made. They aren't allowing the young guys to build characters and are too focused on the older wrestlers keeping their believability. They allow the same wrestlers to squash the new guys over and over again. Then for the new callus they give them terrible gimmicks or recycled gimmicks which nobody gives a crap about. If they return AJ to the diva that squashes all of her competition then they may as well end the divas division all together. AJ is still relatively young but a divas shelf life is much shorter based on the women facter. If AJ decides to retire and become a housewife in the next year or two the division would be facked. Paige is 21 and should be the future in WWEs eyes. they should be doing everything possible to get her over. If they dislike her mic skills they should be training her specifically on that while giving her a manager to hide it.


No one should be the future in the WWE's eyes simply because they are young. They need to have talent in addition to youth - something Paige decidedly does not have.


----------



## rpags71

My question is why haven't we seen any of this 

http://youtu.be/W7c0ofN4o2I

And this

http://youtu.be/yM4DRZZ-dG4

They are wasting her and it's pretty disappointing.


----------



## islesfan13

BrownianMotion said:


> No one should be the future in the WWE's eyes simply because they are young. They need to have talent in addition to youth - something Paige decidedly does not have.


I cant with you. At least Reigns Train is funny at times and once in a million is objective. You are something else:


----------



## BrownianMotion

rpags71 said:


> My question is why haven't we seen any of this
> 
> http://youtu.be/W7c0ofN4o2I
> 
> And this
> 
> http://youtu.be/yM4DRZZ-dG4
> 
> They are wasting her and it's pretty disappointing.


While that may be better than what she has shown on the main roster, it isn't anything special.

There's another possibility other than the WWE misusing her. We see in other professional sports all the time where even very talented athletes who have all the tools to succeed fail to do so. They are simply not cut out for the pressure of performing in front of a much larger audience than they are used to.

There's a difference between excelling in NXT and excelling on the main roster. Everything is more amplified and you are no longer compared to NXT talent but to professionals who are suppose to be the best at what they do.

I haven't seen anything special in Paige on the main roster that says she will be a top Diva.


----------



## BrownianMotion

islesfan13 said:


> I cant with you. At least Reigns Train is funny at times and once in a million is objective. You are something else:


Don't worry, once she truly flops and the WWE finally let's her go, she'll have all the time in the world to take millions of selfies which you can use for your avatar rotation.


----------



## rpags71

BrownianMotion said:


> While that may be better than what she has shown on the main roster, it isn't anything special.
> 
> There's another possibility other than the WWE misusing her. We see in other professional sports all the time where even very talented athletes who have all the tools to succeed fail to do so. They are simply not cut out for the pressure of performing in front of a much larger audience than they are used to.
> 
> There's a difference between excelling in NXT and excelling on the main roster. Everything is more amplified and you are no longer compared to NXT talent but to professionals who are suppose to be the best at what they do.
> 
> I haven't seen anything special in Paige on the main roster that says she will be a top Diva.


We'll at least this shows that her skills aren't as piss poor as some people think. As a heel, she can work well, more backstage stuff tho, with renee or Saxton. She also has age on her side, with a capable opponent in AJ, hopefully she can go like some have seen her before. Her and Naomi were decent but AJ is much better in the ring and can put on maybe a 8-10 minute match. And with some of the bumps she took against Naomi, Paige can take a beating pretty well.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't disagree but I don't know what your point is exactly. I think we all recognize there are unfair limitations put on the divas that keep them from putting on consistently great matches but as far as I know those divas weren't said to be the best before they debuted and probably had a good match to poor match ratio higher than 1:15.


They were highly toutued talents to be fair. For pretty good reason I might add. Nattie's consistent and one of their few reliable workhorses, while Melina was great for a decent stretch. Pheonix was good too and did some memorable things, although I really didn't like a few things she did (with particular reference to the Candice Michelle incident). 

I wouldn't say they've had more good match than bad matches on that ratio concept based on the length of their careers. I could probably count 7 genuinely memorable and good-great matches over the years they were involved in respectively. 

Actually, fuck the ratio thing. When you mention the bad matches involving Paige I wouldn't say they're anything less then what's been put on in the past. Truthfully, I see them as being substantially better and more consistent than what was happening then, say, even a year ago, but I can't claim that to be a huge achievement. Her matches have involved increased attention on outings from role players such as Fox and Naomi. If nothing else, producing reasonable outings with performers such as those two at least promotes Paige's reign as adding just a little more diversity to what was previously a very stagnant division.

My point is that the overzealous fervor from fans would be an absolute killer for almost any wrestler. What can be even worse is people that increasingly point out how things aren't nearly as perfect as marks wanted to be. I mean things like critics 'expecting' 5 star matches. And just when the _fuck_ has that happened with any WWE wrestler, let alone a god damn _diva_ wrestler? Those standards are impossible to deal with and I see both parties equally in the wrong. 

Yes it's up to the talent to back up some claims, but as you pointed out the ceilings put on the division can make that much harder than seeing the likes Ambrose start to tap into that hidden potential everyone talked about. When I look at what Paige has done so far and compare it to 75% of her peers (probably everyone on the main roster with the exception of AJ, Summer Rae, Bellas, Naomi and maybe Nattie), what she's done has been more sustained and generally performed better than what I've seen them do. Some people are just seemingly taking more offense at her not hitting Lita-type levels of popularity, going all Bull Nakano in the ring, and go on to call her the absolute dirt worst or something. 

When one takes a fresh perspective to the matter, I don't think it's a measured statement to call Paige a "flat out failure" at 21; what, with having completed three months into her career, coming off two feuds and PPVs, winning the belt on her Raw debut, as well as having the luxuries of having her brand be established in ways many of the others don't. That's not mentioning a potentially extended program with AJ Lee. That sounds like a lot of upside and a couple of important hurdles cleared for a divas wrestler. 

Yet somehow it's groundhog day for some naysayers. She gets lukewarm receptions and cuts a 45 second promo that absolutely _*must*_ result in her getting her lilly white arse booted back down to developmental. All the while, many of her poorly performing peers are still there stinking up the joint. Let's also not forget that Paige was one of the marquee acts for NXT when she was down there. How things have transpired on Raw suggest that how things are managed on the big stage are worlds apart compared to a less stringent environment. 

I just think a lot of this debate has lacked genuine reasoning abilities from both sides. She's an average talent at the moment and an overall good acquisition. Definitely not shitting out stars compared to the majority of the WWE roster, but surely can't be associated with the likes of people like Ashley, Jackie, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, etc. That would be insulting.



BrownianMotion said:


> While that may be better than what she has shown on the main roster, it isn't anything special.
> 
> There's another possibility other than the WWE misusing her. We see in other professional sports all the time where even very talented athletes who have all the tools to succeed fail to do so. They are simply not cut out for the pressure of performing in front of a much larger audience than they are used to.
> 
> There's a difference between excelling in NXT and excelling on the main roster. Everything is more amplified and you are no longer compared to NXT talent but to *professionals who are suppose to be the best at what they do*.
> 
> I haven't seen anything special in Paige on the main roster that says she will be a top Diva.


Some very clearly aren't though.


----------



## islesfan13

BrownianMotion said:


> Don't worry, once she truly flops and the WWE finally let's her go, she'll have all the time in the world to take millions of selfies which you can use for your avatar rotation.


WWE will not let Paige go for a very long time. so get used to it. As for the selfies thing, I get why so many people make fun of her doing it. Shes supposed to be the antidiva, however her antidiva gimmick is about the fact that shes not a typical diva who is tan blonde with big boobs. The problem with this gimmick is shes probably the hottest diva in the wwe right now and I don't even think she realizes it. As for my avi, I rarely change avatars. In fact this is my first avi since I joined in May.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

http://ringbellesonline.com/2014/07/04/a-good-half-year-for-paige/

A nice write up on Paige's main roster run so far.


----------



## PurpleSai

So you guys know how there was a dirt sheet report on Vince not being high on Paige, and then her mom said it wasn't true? Well how the hell would Paige's mom know what Vince thinks of Paige if she's in the indies?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> WWE will not let Paige go for a very long time. so get used to it. As for the selfies thing, I get why so many people make fun of her doing it. She's supposed to be the antidiva, however her antidiva gimmick is about the fact that shes not a typical diva who is tan blonde with big boobs. The problem with this gimmick is shes probably the hottest diva in the wwe right now and I don't even think she realizes it. As for my avi, I rarely change avatars. In fact this is my first avi since I joined in May.


*Not only that, but she has been doing sexual photo shoots, prancing to the ring, and playing the clueless, naive, cookie cutter babyface. It goes against everything she supposedly stands for, and quite frankly makes her look like a hypocrite. Before someone throws a bitchfit saying it's not her fault, I don't care whos responsible, I'm telling you how it looks to an outsider. It ruins her credibility with fans who only know what people tell them about her NXT work. *


----------



## Empress

PurpleSai said:


> So you guys know how there was a dirt sheet report on Vince not being high on Paige, and then her mom said it wasn't true? Well how the hell would Paige's mom know what Vince thinks of Paige if she's in the indies?


I read that. It was so cringe worthy but such a Mom thing to do.  I can't blame her for thinking that things are going perfect for Paige.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Not only that, but she has been doing sexual photo shoots, prancing to the ring, and playing the clueless, naive, cookie cutter babyface. It goes against everything she supposedly stands for, and quite frankly makes her look like a hypocrite. Before someone throws a bitchfit saying it's not her fault, I don't care whos responsible, I'm telling you how it looks to an outsider. It ruins her credibility with fans who only know what people tell them about her NXT work. *


I agree but I don't think the antidiva thing is her gimmick atm. IF wwe do bring that back I am sure her persona will change. Also like I said I don't think she realizes how good looking she is to most people.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Not only that, but she has been doing sexual photo shoots, prancing to the ring, and playing the clueless, naive, cookie cutter babyface. It goes against everything she supposedly stands for, and quite frankly makes her look like a hypocrite. Before someone throws a bitchfit saying it's not her fault, I don't care whos responsible, I'm telling you how it looks to an outsider. It ruins her credibility with fans who only know what people tell them about her NXT work. *


WWE never mentions storylines from NXT so they don't have to mention just how strong her convictions were. That gimmick is still salvageable and they can still turn her into an anti diva. 

Or she could cut a promo after she turns heel saying that after she won the championship the company forced her to present herself as a "diva" if she wanted to stay on the main roster, and that included the photoshoots and the attitude change. She's young and she let this global sports-entertainment company intimidate her. But after losing the belt she's come to her senses and no longer cares what the company thinks. 

You can also do a story where she let the divas title get to her head and turn her into something she hates and is now hell bent on destroying it, along with AJ (the face of the division). She beats AJ for the title, trashes it, and starts wearing a women's championship belt. They can bring the divas belt back when AJ or someone else is champ again but I doubt WWE would go for that. 

Just spitballing but you get the idea.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I don't think they'd let a rookie Diva drop a pipe bomb, but I'd welcome it. Same with bringing back the women's title. That'd get a huge pop. Too bad it looks like she's banned from the mic. We'll see where this goes on RAW.*


----------



## Kabraxal

The Reigns Train said:


> *I don't think they'd let a rookie Diva drop a pipe bomb, but I'd welcome it. Same with bringing back the women's title. That'd get a huge pop. Too bad it looks like she's banned from the mic. We'll see where this goes on RAW.*


If she really is banned from the mic, Vince has truly lost it and needs to be taken the fuck out of power now. One, she isn't that horrible... Alicia Fox easily out did her in that regard with her horrid commentary a few weeks ago, and the only way to get better is to continually cut promos. Though if she gets "demoted" to NXT that's not really a bad thing... gets you away from the senile old fool Vince has become and onto a show that isn't a complete trainwreck.

Paige/AJ should be given the time and build to showcase both of their talents in and out of the ring... if they don't get that chance and the audience doesn't get that chance then it only proves Vince has no business making the final call anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kabraxal said:


> If she really is banned from the mic, Vince has truly lost it and needs to be taken the fuck out of power now. One, she isn't that horrible... Alicia Fox easily out did her in that regard with her horrid commentary a few weeks ago, and the only way to get better is to continually cut promos. Though if she gets "demoted" to NXT that's not really a bad thing... gets you away from the senile old fool Vince has become and onto a show that isn't a complete trainwreck.
> 
> Paige/AJ should be given the time and build to showcase both of their talents in and out of the ring... if they don't get that chance and the audience doesn't get that chance then it only proves Vince has no business making the final call anymore.


*That was Cameron, and her job is to be annoying. Paige did nothing to establish herself, because she was too busy repeating how much of a threat Naomi is.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Reigns Train is critical on Paige for a reason, and you kind of need that to balance things out.


I see Raigns Train as that one father who's super critical of their kid and says "I DO IT BECAUSE I CARE" 

...and you know what, that's fine.


----------



## PUNKY

ShadowZiggy said:


> Reigns Train is critical on Paige for a reason, and you kind of need that to balance things out.
> 
> 
> *I see Raigns Train as that one father who's super critical of their kid and says "I DO IT BECAUSE I CARE" *
> 
> ...and you know what, that's fine.


Great analogy. :lol I do think deep down he cares he's just critical cos he wants her to succeed. :

Speaking of the women's championship i'd welcome either paige or aj to bring it back. (obviously i'd prefer paige ) but either of them would do. That way the divas belt can be used for the total divas storylines and the real women's belt for the proper fueds.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I saw this on Tumblr & found it to be true. 










Especially if you like Paige this is true, because she was having a big flop of a run as champion. Even a month or two feud with AJ is better for her career than another few months as champion.


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> I saw this on Tumblr & found it to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if you like Paige this is true, because she was having a big flop of a run as champion. Even a month or two feud with AJ is better for her career than another few months as champion.


Well of course it is if the only woman they decided to build up was aj. They haven't bothered to do that with any of the other women which is why they need to start doing so now.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Yeah, the women's title is a good idea. But not the old one, which they wouldn't do anyway because they're updating their titles with the new logo after SummerSlam, I'm sure, which is why it would be the perfect time. It needs to be slick like the NXT Women's Championship but obviously different enough to be recognizable.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Well of course it is if the only woman they decided to build up was aj. They haven't bothered to do that with any of the other women which is why they need to start doing so now.


It's kinda hard to give someone the title, THEN build them up. I said numerous times before Paige was champion that they shouldn't give her the title right away like her marks were asking for. I got called a hater for it, but it sure looks like now that I was right & not hating.


----------



## Kabraxal

The Reigns Train said:


> *That was Cameron, and her job is to be annoying. Paige did nothing to establish herself, because she was too busy repeating how much of a threat Naomi is.*


Mixed them up for a second... but Paige in that couldn't really say much with Cameron continually blabbering on like an idiot. Not saying Paige did great there, but Cameron would have dragged the greatest commentator down there. Horrid stuff.


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> It's kinda hard to give someone the title, THEN build them up. I said numerous times before Paige was champion that they shouldn't give her the title right away like her marks were asking for. I got called a hater for it, but it sure looks like now that I was right & not hating.


I can't remember any marks asking for her to be given the title straight away ? Anyway the problem is if aj hadn't steamrolled through the entire division then paige would have had viable contenders to go up against instead of people like aksana and cameron etc people that obviously aren't a threat. That's what i mean by them building them up now. (I always said it was stupid giving paige the title straight away, Only because aj was taking time off straight after.) Maybe if she stuck around they could have made it work who knows but i'm glad aj has it now so paige can chase it back.


----------



## BornBad

The whole Paige/AJ "feud" is horse shit so far 

Baby Paige making his debut with zero buid acting like a groupie and winning the title with one move was so bad.
Three months of great matches but zero strorylines 
AJ coming back and winning back the title was even worst

I guess Paige will turn heel before SummerSlam at this point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

4hisdamnself said:


> Three months of great matches


:jordan


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

-Skullbone- said:


> They were highly toutued talents to be fair. For pretty good reason I might add. Nattie's consistent and one of their few reliable workhorses, while Melina was great for a decent stretch. Pheonix was good too and did some memorable things, although I really didn't like a few things she did (with particular reference to the Candice Michelle incident).
> 
> I wouldn't say they've had more good match than bad matches on that ratio concept based on the length of their careers. I could probably count 7 genuinely memorable and good-great matches over the years they were involved in respectively.
> 
> Actually, fuck the ratio thing. When you mention the bad matches involving Paige I wouldn't say they're anything less then what's been put on in the past. Truthfully, I see them as being substantially better and more consistent than what was happening then, say, even a year ago, but I can't claim that to be a huge achievement. Her matches have involved increased attention on outings from role players such as Fox and Naomi. If nothing else, producing reasonable outings with performers such as those two at least promotes Paige's reign as adding just a little more diversity to what was previously a very stagnant division.
> 
> My point is that the overzealous fervor from fans would be an absolute killer for almost any wrestler. What can be even worse is people that increasingly point out how things aren't nearly as perfect as marks wanted to be. I mean things like critics 'expecting' 5 star matches. And just when the _fuck_ has that happened with any WWE wrestler, let alone a god damn _diva_ wrestler? Those standards are impossible to deal with and I see both parties equally in the wrong.
> 
> Yes it's up to the talent to back up some claims, but as you pointed out the ceilings put on the division can make that much harder than seeing the likes Ambrose start to tap into that hidden potential everyone talked about. When I look at what Paige has done so far and compare it to 75% of her peers (probably everyone on the main roster with the exception of AJ, Summer Rae, Bellas, Naomi and maybe Nattie), what she's done has been more sustained and generally performed better than what I've seen them do. Some people are just seemingly taking more offense at her not hitting Lita-type levels of popularity, going all Bull Nakano in the ring, and go on to call her the absolute dirt worst or something.
> 
> When one takes a fresh perspective to the matter, I don't think it's a measured statement to call Paige a "flat out failure" at 21; what, with having completed three months into her career, coming off two feuds and PPVs, winning the belt on her Raw debut, as well as having the luxuries of having her brand be established in ways many of the others don't. That's not mentioning a potentially extended program with AJ Lee. That sounds like a lot of upside and a couple of important hurdles cleared for a divas wrestler.
> 
> Yet somehow it's groundhog day for some naysayers. She gets lukewarm receptions and cuts a 45 second promo that absolutely _*must*_ result in her getting her lilly white arse booted back down to developmental. All the while, many of her poorly performing peers are still there stinking up the joint. Let's also not forget that Paige was one of the marquee acts for NXT when she was down there. How things have transpired on Raw suggest that how things are managed on the big stage are worlds apart compared to a less stringent environment.
> 
> I just think a lot of this debate has lacked genuine reasoning abilities from both sides. She's an average talent at the moment and an overall good acquisition. Definitely not shitting out stars compared to the majority of the WWE roster, but surely can't be associated with the likes of people like Ashley, Jackie, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, etc. That would be insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> Some very clearly aren't though.


I don't disagree with anything you said, the ppl calling for her to be buried or bust back down to NXT are being unfair. It's unfair how much heat shes receiving for being an above average diva while Eva Marie has a job. 

But it's unfair that she doesn't have to take crticism for the poor parts of her ring performance that she _CAN_ control like her heel ring psychology, poor selling and all around sloppiness. It's also unfair that she gets to be called the best because of her 8 years of wrestling experience but in the same breath deserves patience because shes only 21. If Nattie with her 13 years puts on a bad match then she gets buried hard, much harder then Summer Rae with her 3 years.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I just realized something, and I've got a brilliant idea that could really help the mystique and uniqueness of the Paige character, assuming that they actually don't want to portray her as a regular broad. I was watching old NXTs and I noticed something very significant.










The NXT Full Sail lighting is so much subtler than the WWE-style lighting is normally. Paige is super pale, so why not dim the lights at least a little bit when she comes out to the ring? I'm not saying Undertaker levels, but somewhat. I don't know if any other Diva has an effect like that, so it not only makes her unique conceptually, but helps her stand out. Darker ring attire helps also.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

AJ Lee vs Eva Marie classic with Paige at ringside.


----------



## Odo

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ Lee vs Eva Marie classic with Paige at ringside.


lmao cant stop laughing at how bad Eva is


----------



## PurpleSai

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ Lee vs Eva Marie classic with Paige at ringside.


I could've sworn the spoiler said AJ got a huge pop. Kind of misleading :lmao


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

It was a little weird but definitely OK for a smackdown segment while this feud isn't in full gear yet. Convinces me more that this feud can have legs for 2 months at least. Since this is Smackdown, the show that has become irrelevant, I can see them doing something similar on the next RAW but hopefully Paige talks this time. 2 more weeks of Paige acting suspicious and goading AJ into a 'friendly' rematch at Battleground where Paige goes full heel and has the crowd booing her by the end of it. Then there's the 4 weeks of potential storylines before Summerslam with heel Paige. 

Great crowd sign tonight "Paid to see Paige" and the crowd yelled some amusing things during their handshake. "Paige kick her ass" and "AJ, knock Sheamus out." The audience off their asses and out of their seats during the handshake was a good sign that they are interested. Paige did good for what it was.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Sweet sign


----------



## XDarkholmeX

PurpleSai said:


> I could've sworn the spoiler said AJ got a huge pop. Kind of misleading :lmao


I saw that on two or three spoiler reports too. Guess they edited that out and the "you can't wrestle" chants directed at Eva. I don't know if it's true, but apparently AJ cut a promo too but they cut it from TV, along with some parts of the match. Doesn't surprise me as they're known to heavily edit Smackdown (the same crowd noises everytime are so bad, like the fake boos when Miz came out tonight.) Eva's apparently had a few of her matches edited and cut short before, like the one she had with Alicia Fox a few months ago. Also, Eva's just horrible. She can't even do a decent clothesline. I mean damn.

On another note, all the heel divas seem to be busy. Paige, of course is at commentary (and in the process of turning, I assume.) Alicia's busy doing Stephanie's dirty work. Cameron's about to break up with Naomi. Layla's feuding with Summer Rae. Tamina's injured. Rosa's doing fuck all like usual. Aksana just got released. Guess they had to send out Eva to face AJ. I thought Eva was a face since she was tagging with Nikki not long ago but guess not. Though, she never did come across as one.

I was hoping to hear what Paige would say on commentary though. See what direction her heel turn might take.


----------



## .MCH

XDarkholmeX said:


> I saw that on two or three spoiler reports too. Guess they edited that out and the "you can't wrestle" chants directed at Eva. I don't know if it's true, but apparently AJ cut a promo too but they cut it from TV, along with some parts of the match. Doesn't surprise me as they're known to heavily edit Smackdown (the same crowd noises everytime are so bad, like the fake boos when Miz came out tonight.) Eva's apparently had a few of her matches edited and cut short before, like the one she had with Alicia Fox a few months ago. Also, Eva's just horrible. She can't even do a decent clothesline. I mean damn.
> 
> On another note, all the heel divas seem to be busy. Paige, of course is at commentary (and in the process of turning, I assume.) Alicia's busy doing Stephanie's dirty work. Cameron's about to break up with Naomi. Layla's feuding with Summer Rae. Tamina's injured. Rosa's doing fuck all like usual. Aksana just got released. Guess they had to send out Eva to face AJ. I thought Eva was a face since she was tagging with Nikki not long ago but guess not. Though, she never did come across as one.


I don't think AJ is meant to be a full face yet, just like how Paige isn't fully heel yet. The double turn will likely happen at Battleground.


----------



## gl83

PurpleSai said:


> I could've sworn the spoiler said AJ got a huge pop. Kind of misleading :lmao



They edited it.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

.MCH said:


> I don't think AJ is meant to be a full face yet, just like how Paige isn't fully heel yet. The double turn will likely happen at Battleground.


Yeah, that's what will probably happen.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

A little disappointed that Paige did not talk, but at least a heel turn seems imminent for her


----------



## p862011

i feel they are going to turn her like they did with cm punk

my fav punk heel turn


----------



## PurpleSai

gl83 said:


> They edited it.


That makes no sense though, you'd think they'd want to use that reaction because it was a good one.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

PurpleSai said:


> That makes no sense though, you'd think they'd want to use that reaction because it was a good one.


That's WWFuckery for you :dance


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I just realized something, and I've got a brilliant idea that could really help the mystique and uniqueness of the Paige character, assuming that they actually don't want to portray her as a regular broad. I was watching old NXTs and I noticed something very significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NXT Full Sail lighting is so much subtler than the WWE-style lighting is normally. Paige is super pale, so why not dim the lights at least a little bit when she comes out to the ring? I'm not saying Undertaker levels, but somewhat. I don't know if any other Diva has an effect like that, so it not only makes her unique conceptually, but helps her stand out. Darker ring attire helps also.


Yeah I'd like to see her switch to an all black attire when she turns heel. I think the purple attire looked good with the Divas belt though. I dig that lighting idea as well, would make her entrances stand out especially since she's had a pretty basic entrance so far.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ Lee vs Eva Marie classic with Paige at ringside.


Sadly enough, Eva's best match by far.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I can't remember any marks asking for her to be given the title straight away ? Anyway the problem is if aj hadn't steamrolled through the entire division then paige would have had viable contenders to go up against instead of people like aksana and cameron etc people that obviously aren't a threat. That's what i mean by them building them up now. (I always said it was stupid giving paige the title straight away, Only because aj was taking time off straight after.) Maybe if she stuck around they could have made it work who knows but i'm glad aj has it now so paige can chase it back.


Oh plenty of people were. I really don't understand that whole "AJ buried the division" crap that people say. The reason Paige didn't have any viable challengers was because Total Divas buried every single heel diva other than AJ on the roster. That's why there were no heels as a legit threat, not anything AJ did.


----------



## tailhook

Randumo24 said:


> Sadly enough, Eva's best match by far.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh plenty of people were. I really don't understand that whole "AJ buried the division" crap that people say. The reason Paige didn't have any viable challengers was because Total Divas buried every single heel diva other than AJ on the roster. That's why there were no heels as a legit threat, not anything AJ did.


Since when have heels ever been a legit threat to a heel champ(AJ)?

They have Faces Fight Heels.. Wrestling 101. If all those heels were buried by Total Divas, it was so that AJ would have someone to have a 4 minute match with. And since she went over any and all viable contenders.. yes.. she buried the division.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

AJ buried the division by no-selling them all as threats. Its the same thing Cena does


----------



## p862011

well it doesn't help most of the big name divas either quit or got fired like Beth,Melina,Mickey James,Gail Kim,Kharma and even Katelyn


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

tailhook said:


> Since when have heels ever been a legit threat to a heel champ(AJ)?
> 
> They have Faces Fight Heels.. Wrestling 101. If all those heels were buried by Total Divas, it was so that AJ would have someone to have a 4 minute match with. And since she went over any and all viable contenders.. yes.. she buried the division.


It's not that the heels other than AJ weren't perceived as a threat to AJ, it's that they weren't perceived as a threat to the face champion, Paige. 

Like in the Survivor Series "Team Total Divas vs. Team True Divas Match" the heel "True Divas" were AJ Lee (who was away during Paige's reign), Kaitlyn (who left), Summer Rae (who was embroiled in another feud during Paige's reign), Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, Rosa Mendes, Aksana. Rosa only wrestled Paige in house shows and none of the others were taken as serious threats against Paige.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Good news for me. 

Last night at the Windsor, ON house show Natalya wrestled Paige in a singles match. So I'm most likely getting that match when I go to the Toronto show on Sunday since they are the only two divas confirmed. 

Unfortunately Paige lost by tapping out to the sharpshooter. 

Should be a great match though. Alicia Fox/Natalya/Paige was pretty amazing last month so I expect this to easily top that, especially since it's a house show without the 5 minute TV time constraints.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't disagree with anything you said, the ppl calling for her to be buried or bust back down to NXT are being unfair. It's unfair how much heat shes receiving for being an above average diva while Eva Marie has a job.
> 
> But it's unfair that she doesn't have to take crticism for the poor parts of her ring performance that she _CAN_ control like her heel ring psychology, poor selling and all around sloppiness. It's also unfair that she gets to be called the best because of her 8 years of wrestling experience but in the same breath deserves patience because shes only 21. If Nattie with her 13 years puts on a bad match then she gets buried hard, much harder then Summer Rae with her 3 years.


That's something that's up to your interpretation in regards to Paige's poorer aspects in the ring. Perhaps you're onto something with her more aggressive offense being perceived as being more heelish. That's what I take from your mention of it anyway. Personally, I don't have many problems with how she constructs periods of working over her opponents or her timely comebacks. Anything that stands out from the rather generic stuff people like The Bellas go through most matches is a positive in my mind, as I mentioned in detail a couple of pages back. 

There were some sequences of offense in NXT she did I thought were pretty crap, but her headbutts, knee strikes and elbows at least drive home the point she's an aggressive and fiery character. I'm not sure about what you mean by poor selling or 'all-round sloppiness' though. All diva wrestlers are pretty exposed in a ring environment that isn't to their suiting, particularly in regards to the average weight of the women and the ring ropes that are fastened for much heavier male competitors. That's if you're talking about the slow run-ups divas do from irish whips which tend to result in uneven and sloppy transitions. If you're pointing out things like her elbows in the corner, well that's more in the eye of the beholder. They do look fake, of course, but the main thing in my mind is she gets across her nastiness and not necessarily look like she's beating in her opponents face. I'm not expecting a Jerry Lawler-esque right hand or anything. Without wanting to make excuses for her specifically, and in consideration with how green some of her opponents are, a few might not know how to take them properly or are a little uncertain if they'll hit or not. The hair extensions do most of the work anyway! 

Goddammit, I can't believe I keep going on and on about WWE diva wrestling. What is wrong with me? Regardless, the point about how unfair it is that she's given a free ride despite 8 years of experience is something I have to refute. It's 8 years overseas and in different promotions, not in WWE. Her opponents and scheduling are of far less benefit to her than they were back in those places for the most part. I don't care what anyone says: being a 21 year old at any specialist area does require some time and patience. A lot of people say she's been adjusting well so far as a 21 year old, while a lot don't. I firmly side with the former.

And with respect to Nattie, she's really only seen as an enhancement talent. A good one too I might add. They very clearly don't like her as any more than that for a couple of reasons we've likely seen already, as well as possibly a few reasons backstage too.


----------



## Reaper

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> AJ buried the division by no-selling them all as threats. Its the same thing Cena does


The Divas also buried themselves by reportedly throwing backstage hissy fits after AJ cut the promo. AJ's promo was that damned good - but honestly, other than talent or ambition what else was there stopping the other Divas from responding? The wrestling world is a combination of booking and getting yourself booked. It's a collaboration, not a dictatorship (until and unless some talent goes completely rogue and wants something that Vince is completely against). Someone like Nat was a semi-face at the time and could've stepped up as a legit challenger if she had that kind of passion.

What's lacking is core emotion and passion for the business in this division and to be honest with you, I see that lacking in Paige as well.


----------



## -Skullbone-

^^^The wrestling world may be like that, but I think that might be painting how the WWE operates in more of a positive light than it deserves. It's deeply politically driven. If someone who was liked backstage demanded any followup to that promo was to be stopped, then the actual outcome should be testament to that. Nothing happened. AJ torched most of the on-air talent, someone probably cried backstage which resulted in no genuine followup, and the end result is that the division is mostly dead apart from AJ and three or four others. 

Whatever the reason was, it was not the result of collaboration. It's about someone or some people protecting themselves or hating on someone else. That's negative politics at its finest.


----------



## Reaper

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^^The wrestling world may be like that, but I think that might be painting how the WWE operates in more of a positive light than it deserves. It's deeply politically driven. If someone who was liked backstage demanded any followup to that promo was to be stopped, then the actual outcome should be testament to that. Nothing happened. AJ torched most of the on-air talent, someone probably cried backstage which resulted in no genuine followup, and the end result is that the division is mostly dead apart from AJ and three or four others.
> 
> Whatever the reason was, it was not the result of collaboration. It's about someone or some people protecting themselves or hating on someone else. That's negative politics at its finest.


The only politics that did happen was that the divas that got upset over the pipebomb rallied to have the program dropped. 

Vince and the writers ok'ed it otherwise AJ would not have been on there to say that shit anyways ... The WWE did not "use" AJ to bury the divas. The current divas lack talent and that's as simple as you can get .. you don't need to over-complicate it. Also, seeing that AJ is at least 10 times better than everyone else in the division (on the mic and playing her character) why should she be the one to have to sacrifice or dumb herself down anyways. 

And if the WWE was upset at AJ, then she would've been the one to have been punished. And she has been punished too ... Also, AJ has been influencing her storylines as well as her merchandise and her character because she's ambitious and cares about wrestling as a whole. The thing that people don't like to believe about female wrestlers is that most of them aren't in it for the wrestling anyways and are merely in it for the fame. That's not a pipe-bomb. That's a fact that you can see from their lack of desire to stay in wrestling long-term or their lack of desire to work on their wrestling or their wrestling related skills.

Interviews coming out of the divas have always indicated to me that they have to work on their booking harder than anyone else. Becoming a successful wrestler requires ambition and selling yourself to the authorities as well as the writers. AJ is a cut above the rest in that regard and _if _she's using her ambition and power to influence her booking then all the power to her because she has that kind of talent that people want to see on TV. 

Some of the greatest male wrestlers do it all the damn time and I'm perfectly ok with it. HHH. HBK. Nash. Scott Hall. Hogan. Austin. Punk. Cena. Everyone uses their skill and their talent as leverage to stay at or near the top and if AJ is doing that, then that's great as far as I'm concerned. The weak don't survive and if any diva is sitting on her hands waiting for a handout then that's all she's going to end up doing.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

tailhook said:


> Since when have heels ever been a legit threat to a heel champ(AJ)?
> 
> They have Faces Fight Heels.. Wrestling 101. If all those heels were buried by Total Divas, it was so that AJ would have someone to have a 4 minute match with. And since she went over any and all viable contenders.. yes.. she buried the division.


Wtf are you talking about? How on earth can you claim AJ buried the heels when she didn't even face any of them. Total Divas buried them by beating them every single match. Literally, Alicia Fox went nearly a year between singles wins because the TD cast spent their run feuding with AJ, beating Alicia & Aksana on a near weekly basis. It's just ridiculous to blame AJ for that. 



Leonardo Spanky said:


> If this feud is a bust we're pretty much fucked until the next NXT call ups. And even then, I don't know if we should expect much from this company.


Since the AJ vs Paige thread got closed before I got home from work, I feel that I need to address your hate in that thread. Like your claim that AJ will look like an amateur when she starts having matches with Paige, and how Paige has a huge versatile moveset that AJ lacks because Paige has 3 finishers. That right there shows your Paige markness & AJ hate because AJ also has 3 finishers(which are much better pro wrestling finishers than Paige has).

The Shining Wizard





Asai DDT





Black Widow






The biggest difference is how much better of a wrestling finisher the Black Widow is vs the PTO. Where the Black Widow can be locked on from various positions, quickly out of nowhere, and creates drama. The PTO is a very slow, telegraphed move that requires obvious help from the opponent to put on. Then, once put on, there is no drama because the opponent can't even move. All the PTO is, is a cool looking move that should not be a finishing move. 

Just think of all the great submission finishers of all time. Now how many of them kept the opponent from moving at all? Pro wrestling is about drama. The key to great finishers is either drama or suddenness. The only one of Paige's finishing moves that is sudden is the Paige Turner, which is honestly a lame trip. Nobody would even come close to buying it as a finisher if it didn't have the name it does. 

I'm pretty sure that you'll complain & dismiss this as hating, but it's not because it's the truth.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Randumo shuttin marks down as usual :banderas*



Randumo24 said:


> The only one of Paige's finishing moves that is sudden is the Paige Turner, which is honestly a lame trip. Nobody would even come close to buying it as a finisher if it didn't have the name it does.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you'll complain & dismiss this as hating, but it's not because it's the truth.


*Oh, you mean the bootleg Angle Slam that doesn't even get people off the ground? So painful, such impact.*


----------



## trademarklas

Lol, AJ's "Shining Wizard" is just as lame as Shane Helms'.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Reaper said:


> The only politics that did happen was that the divas that got upset over the pipebomb rallied to have the program dropped.
> 
> Vince and the writers ok'ed it otherwise AJ would not have been on there to say that shit anyways ... The WWE did not "use" AJ to bury the divas. The current divas lack talent and that's as simple as you can get .. you don't need to over-complicate it. Also, seeing that AJ is at least 10 times better than everyone else in the division (on the mic and playing her character) why should she be the one to have to sacrifice or dumb herself down anyways.
> 
> And if the WWE was upset at AJ, then she would've been the one to have been punished. And she has been punished too ... Also, AJ has been influencing her storylines as well as her merchandise and her character because she's ambitious and cares about wrestling as a whole. The thing that people don't like to believe about female wrestlers is that most of them aren't in it for the wrestling anyways and are merely in it for the fame. That's not a pipe-bomb. That's a fact that you can see from their lack of desire to stay in wrestling long-term or their lack of desire to work on their wrestling or their wrestling related skills.
> 
> Interviews coming out of the divas have always indicated to me that they have to work on their booking harder than anyone else. Becoming a successful wrestler requires ambition and selling yourself to the authorities as well as the writers. AJ is a cut above the rest in that regard and _if _she's using her ambition and power to influence her booking then all the power to her because she has that kind of talent that people want to see on TV.
> 
> Some of the greatest male wrestlers do it all the damn time and I'm perfectly ok with it. HHH. HBK. Nash. Scott Hall. Hogan. Austin. Punk. Cena. Everyone uses their skill and their talent as leverage to stay at or near the top and if AJ is doing that, then that's great as far as I'm concerned. The weak don't survive and if any diva is sitting on her hands waiting for a handout then that's all she's going to end up doing.


*sigh* If only I could rep you more than once.


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Randumo shuttin marks down as usual :banderas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, you mean the bootleg Angle Slam that doesn't even get people off the ground? So painful, such impact.*



Hey if they can sell the AA as the devastating finisher it is, What's wrong with the "Paige Turner" :lol



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Hey if they can sell the AA as the devastating finisher it is, What's wrong with the "Paige Turner" :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*For starters, Cena lifts them off the ground.*


----------



## Arya Dark

The Reigns Train said:


> *For starters, Cena lifts them off the ground.*


*It's still just as lame though. It's a fireman's carry into a suplex/bodyslam. It's fucking terrible. Paige Turner is too though.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hit-Girl said:


> *It's still just as lame though. It's a fireman's carry into a suplex/bodyslam. It's fucking terrible. Paige Turner is too though.*


*Well, they can be awful together.*


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Randumo layin down some truth right now though.
:draper2


----------



## Impeccable Sin

XDarkholmeX said:


> Randumo layin down some truth right now though.
> :draper2


That's pretty much what I do. The people that don't want to hear it usually just try to dismiss it as hate. 



Hit-Girl said:


> *It's still just as lame though. It's a fireman's carry into a suplex/bodyslam. It's fucking terrible. Paige Turner is too though.*


They are really similar in being lame moves that are only finishers because of the name of the move.


----------



## Kabraxal

I actually get the Paige Turner more than the AA... at least with the Paige Turner you could argue the head crashing off the matt. The AA doesn't even look that punishing when going through a table to me. Still, I much prefer that modified DDT she used on Naomi... that is a good finisher.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kabraxal said:


> I actually get the Paige Turner more than the AA... at least with the Paige Turner you could argue the head crashing off the matt. The AA doesn't even look that punishing when going through a table to me.


*What about a soft padded stretcher :hunter*


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> Wtf are you talking about? How on earth can you claim AJ buried the heels when she didn't even face any of them. Total Divas buried them by beating them every single match. Literally, Alicia Fox went nearly a year between singles wins because the TD cast spent their run feuding with AJ, beating Alicia & Aksana on a near weekly basis. It's just ridiculous to blame AJ for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the AJ vs Paige thread got closed before I got home from work, I feel that I need to address your hate in that thread. Like your claim that AJ will look like an amateur when she starts having matches with Paige, and how Paige has a huge versatile moveset that AJ lacks because Paige has 3 finishers. That right there shows your Paige markness & AJ hate because AJ also has 3 finishers(which are much better pro wrestling finishers than Paige has).
> 
> The Shining Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asai DDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Widow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest difference is how much better of a wrestling finisher the Black Widow is vs the PTO. Where the Black Widow can be locked on from various positions, quickly out of nowhere, and creates drama. The PTO is a very slow, telegraphed move that requires obvious help from the opponent to put on. Then, once put on, there is no drama because the opponent can't even move. All the PTO is, is a cool looking move that should not be a finishing move.
> 
> Just think of all the great submission finishers of all time. Now how many of them kept the opponent from moving at all? Pro wrestling is about drama. The key to great finishers is either drama or suddenness. The only one of Paige's finishing moves that is sudden is the Paige Turner, which is honestly a lame trip. Nobody would even come close to buying it as a finisher if it didn't have the name it does.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you'll complain & dismiss this as hating, but it's not because it's the truth.


Does aj even use any of those though ? Bar the black widow obviously. We've seen paige use the pto, cradle ddt and the paige turner so far since her debut so in that respect paige does have a more versatile moveset. I can't remember the last time i saw aj use anything other than the black widow.


----------



## A-C-P

:lol didn't think a joke could spark such a discussion. 

At least Paige's submission hold is better than Cena's :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal

The Reigns Train said:


> *What about a soft padded stretcher :hunter*


O god that was the worst thing ever... "here let me lay you down gently". The half hearted attempt by commentary to sell it didn't help.


----------



## Reaper

Kabraxal said:


> I actually get the Paige Turner more than the AA... at least with the Paige Turner you could argue the head crashing off the matt. The AA doesn't even look that punishing when going through a table to me. Still, I much prefer that modified DDT she used on Naomi... that is a good finisher.


If you really wanna get technical and pick apart physics and anatomy, technically someone tripping another person like that should *always *result in them falling on their ass (and back at best), not their head :draper2

Maybe she needs to modify it a little by grabbing the hair instead of elbow .. would look a lot more devastating.


----------



## Kabraxal

Reaper said:


> If you really wanna get technical and pick apart physics and anatomy, technically someone tripping another person like that should *always *result in them falling on their ass (and back at best), not their head :draper2


Well, it depends on the follow through. If you whip the leg and continue through I can see the rotation necessary to slam the head back. And if you add in some torque on the upper body to aid that rotation then it's at least plausible. Granted, a lot of work to make it somewhat plausible to be a true finisher... but at least it can be argued. I still don't don't understand who gave the thumbs up to the FU now AA... it's like the People's Elbow.... you can't help but snicker when it ends a match. Though, the cobra is probably worse than all of those.


----------



## NJ88

I actually felt Paige seemed a lot more confident on Smackdown despite them being on screen about 3 minutes. Maybe the thought of actually having direction and a sliver of character developments having an effect. Looking forward to Paige/AJ Lee too, should be great once it gets into full swing. I assume (as I think someone else has said) they'll do a slower double turn similar to CM Punks turn against Jeff Hardy in 2009 which I think would work well.

Also in terms of finishers. The Paige turner is bad, the AA is worse but Paige's DDT finisher looks brutal. She should keep that.


----------



## rpags71

I do think she should axe the paige turner, but that DDT she used on Naomi looked different and looked painful, so she should use that as a main finisher.


----------



## PUNKY

rpags71 said:


> I do think she should axe the paige turner, but that DDT she used on Naomi looked different and looked painful, so she should use that as a main finisher.


Yeah i don't really know why she uses that to be honest. The cradle ddt (rampaige) and pto look much better imo.


----------



## rpags71

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Yeah i don't really know why she uses that to be honest. The cradle ddt (rampaige) and pto look much better imo.


I watched her vs Natalya on nxt, the paige turner came out of nowhere and looked much better/lethal than it does on wwe tv. Don't know what happened since then .


----------



## PRODIGY

Not a big fan of the Paige turner either. The cradle ddt is so legit don't know why she doesn't make it her main.


----------



## PUNKY

rpags71 said:


> I watched her vs Natalya on nxt, the paige turner came out of nowhere and looked much better/lethal than it does on wwe tv. Don't know what happened since then .


Yeah i guess it depends on who's selling it Nattie sold it like a champ. There's also different variations of it, Sometimes the leg isn't held to spin them which looks stupid to be honest.
This 








compared to this.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Does aj even use any of those though ? Bar the black widow obviously. We've seen paige use the pto, cradle ddt and the paige turner so far since her debut so in that respect paige does have a more versatile moveset. I can't remember the last time i saw aj use anything other than the black widow.


Actually, she's used the Shining Wizard fairly regularly. The Shiranui & Cradle DDT are in the same vein of being rarely used anymore. 



rpags71 said:


> I do think she should axe the paige turner, but that DDT she used on Naomi looked different and looked painful, so she should use that as a main finisher.


I'd agree more if the opponent didn't have to lift their legs into it. It's like, why did Naomi just jump into that position?


----------



## rpags71

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Yeah i guess it depends on who's selling it Nattie sold it like a champ. There's also different variations of it, Sometimes the leg isn't held to spin them which looks stupid to be honest.
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared to this.


Ya I agree. for it to look cool it's like a two part thing the leg position, and the selling of it. A perfect delivery from paige and a great sell job from AJ (like post me 30 raw) would look insane.


----------



## Reaper

Randumo24 said:


> I'd agree more if the opponent didn't have to lift their legs into it. It's like, why did Naomi just jump into that position?


Or why did Nat lose footing on her other leg and jump? In fact in her case it looked like she was the one doing the move and not the other way round ... 

The idea of a wrestling move is for it be as believable as possible and reduce the amount of dissonance a viewer feels watching it. Paige Turner is a pretty bad one in that regard ... especially if you watch a compilation of it (which I just did) where everyone has sold it differently and Paige seems to perform it differently every single time too.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Reaper said:


> Or why did Nat lose footing on her other leg and jump? In fact in her case it looked like she was the one doing the move and not the other way round ...
> 
> The idea of a wrestling move is for it be as believable as possible and reduce the amount of dissonance a viewer feels watching it. Paige Turner is a pretty bad one in that regard ... especially if you watch a compilation of it (which I just did) where everyone has sold it differently and Paige seems to perform it differently every single time too.


Her finishers & lack of ring psychology are the weaknesses in the ring that she needs to work on. It really shouldn't be THAT difficult to come up with a better finisher. As for ring psychology, hopefully she will learn from her upcoming matches with AJ.


----------



## Reaper

Randumo24 said:


> Her finishers & lack of ring psychology are the weaknesses in the ring that she needs to work on. It really shouldn't be THAT difficult to come up with a better finisher. As for ring psychology, hopefully she will learn from her upcoming matches with AJ.


I'm worried that if that's a skill she hasn't picked up in 10+ years of wrestling education, then she's not going to get it. Or maybe she does know all that stuff and it's just buried somewhere because maybe she'd rather do something else? I can't imagine life being perfectly peachy for a kid who was raised by a wrestling family with a mom who's a pro-wrestler. With other wrestling pedigree kids you can sense that they themselves do have that passion. Not with Paige. At least not her 3 months in the WWE ... 

I'm really curious about how Paige really feels about wrestling. From the looks of it she seems to be in it for reasons other than her own passion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Reaper said:


> I'm really curious about how Paige really feels about wrestling. From the looks of it she seems to be in it for reasons other than her own passion.


*:draper2 Seems obligatory to me. "My family wrestles so I wrestle." At least other Divas who are weak in the ring try to improve, or have something else going for them, but Paige just phones it in in every department.*


----------



## tommo010

Reaper said:


> I'm really curious about how Paige really feels about wrestling. From the looks of it she seems to be in it for reasons other than her own passion.




I think there is genuine passion, I've no problem with people debating her Paige character but the girl behind her is a different matter she seems to genuinely enjoy wrestling and loves it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I'd let her turn my page.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Oh lord. People who don't care about the business don't break kayfabe and start crying when they win a championship! Or was that acting too? It couldn't have been, because she's a horrible actor, apparently.


----------



## PUNKY

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Oh lord. People who don't care about the business don't break kayfabe and start crying when they win a championship! Or was that acting too? It couldn't have been, because she's a horrible actor, apparently.


RuthlessAggrEvan :buried:buried:burieding @reigns train :lmao:lmao:lmao:trips2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Oh lord. People who don't care about the business don't break kayfabe and start crying when they win a championship! Or was that acting too? It couldn't have been, because she's a horrible actor, apparently.


*You think the kid with the oppressive father playing sports isn't going to cry when he achieves his goal of winning? It's something you worked for your whole life. That doesn't change the fact that we detect a sense of complacency. *


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Don't have the energy for Reigns Train today. Dude is seriously obsessive with his hate for Paige and has been trashing her as early as 9am. I'm just...:done

If Paige had that same match with Eva last night (no matter how inconsequential it was) we wouldn't hear the end of it. And now Charlotte is getting a pass with her lacking mic skills. There's no legit discussions trying to made, it's not even trolling, it's on a whole other level. If I wanted to be a dick I could pick apart every minutia of AJ's upcoming matches not involving Paige but it would be petty.:floyd1

Anyway, Toronto should be great tomorrow. Going with my friend whose favorite is Natalya so we'll get some dueling chants going during their match.


----------



## rpags71

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Don't have the energy for Reigns Train today. Dude is seriously obsessive with his hate for Paige and has been trashing her as early as 9am. I'm just...:done
> 
> If Paige had that same match with Eva last night (no matter how inconsequential it was) we wouldn't hear the end of it. And now Charlotte is getting a pass with her lacking mic skills. There's no legit discussions trying to made, it's not even trolling, it's on a whole other level. If I wanted to be a dick I could pick apart every minutia of AJ's upcoming matches not involving Paige but it would be petty.:floyd1
> 
> Anyway, Toronto should be great tomorrow. Going with my friend whose favorite is Natalya so we'll get some dueling chants going during their match.


Hey man enjoy the show tomorrow. From what I've read on live event reports, they've been having some good matches the past few days. Maybe you'll have better luck than me. First time I see her live, she drops the damn title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Don't have the energy for Reigns Train today. Dude is seriously obsessive with his hate for Paige and has been trashing her as early as 9am.





















*This shirt is being mass produced as we speak :maddox

Taking all preorders :vince$*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


>


See guys! You all say that the only thing The Reigns Train does is bash Paige! We know for sure that he knows how to do at least TWO other things!

:cesaro2


----------



## PRODIGY

You sure he sleeps tho?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright, I'm done. There's no point in beating a dead horse. I'm banning myself from the Paige thread, and wish you all the best in your future endeavors. However, if this spills over to the AJ thread, I can't be held responsible for my actions.
*


----------



## Impeccable Sin

rpags71 said:


> Hey man enjoy the show tomorrow. From what I've read on live event reports, they've been having some good matches the past few days. Maybe you'll have better luck than me. First time I see her live, she drops the damn title.


That's actually pretty funny. At least you went to a Raw with 2 awesome returns(AJ & Y2J) and an awesome face turn(Swagger & Colter)


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Alright, I'm done. There's no point in beating a dead horse. I'm banning myself from the Paige thread, and wish you all the best in your future endeavors. However, if this spills over to the AJ thread, I can't be held responsible for my actions.
> *


Cool. See ya on Monday.


----------



## rpags71

Randumo24 said:


> That's actually pretty funny. At least you went to a Raw with 2 awesome returns(AJ & Y2J) and an awesome face turn(Swagger & Colter)


Ya best live show I've been to overall. Saw edge retirement speech a few years back in person, gave me chills


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

rpags71 said:


> Ya best live show I've been to overall. Saw edge retirement speech a few years back in person, gave me chills


I saw Hogan/Rock at Mania 18 when I was 12 years old. Will never forget that memory. 

After that my second favorite memory at a live event was seeing Trish Stratus retire in her hometown of Toronto against Lita. 

Sitting first row for Natalya vs. Paige vs. Alicia Fox at a house show last month was great since they were wrestled 10+ minutes and didn't seem to have restrictions. Which is good for the audience, but kind of nonsensical that WWE let's them do more at a house show with a small audience but limits what they can do on wwe tv with a wider audience. :draper2 You could hear a lot of casual fans saying things like "Wow, they don't wrestle like that on tv." 





Here's a video of the tower of doom spot from that match my drunken friend took, which I posted last month. It's a little cringe when you can hear Paige (I think) count down the spot "1-2-3". But whatever, safety first. 

I'll get him to capture some good footage tomorrow.


----------



## rpags71

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I saw Hogan/Rock at Mania 18 when I was 12 years old. Will never forget that memory.
> 
> After that my second favorite memory at a live event was seeing Trish Stratus retire in her hometown of Toronto against Lita.
> 
> Sitting first row for Natalya vs. Paige vs. Alicia Fox at a house show last month was great since they were wrestled 10+ minutes and didn't seem to have restrictions. Which is good for the audience, but kind of nonsensical that WWE let's them do more at a house show with a small audience but limits what they can do on wwe tv with a wider audience. :draper2 You could hear a lot of casual fans saying things like "Wow, they don't wrestle like that on tv."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video of the tower of doom spot from that match my drunken friend took, which I posted last month. It's a little cringe when you can hear Paige (I think) count down the spot "1-2-3". But whatever, safety first.
> 
> I'll get him to capture some good footage tomorrow.


That's awesome, watching that hulk up against the rock is just an amazing moment. About the spot, she could quiet down a bit haha, but not too big of a deal. Good spot with three capable divas. Now where is this on TV????? So confusing


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

The Reigns Train said:


> *Alright, I'm done. There's no point in beating a dead horse. I'm banning myself from the Paige thread, and wish you all the best in your future endeavors. However, if this spills over to the AJ thread, I can't be held responsible for my actions.
> *


Good riddance


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I like how Paige marks ignored the multiple legit posts criticizing Paige's ring psychology and signature moves by[USER]Randumo24[/USER] and [USER]Reaper[/USER] to focus on [USER]The Reigns Train[/USER] questioning her passion for wrestling. :gun::frustrate

It's a fair question and her crying when she won those titles isn't necessarily proof of the contrary. She could've been happy that she got to make her mark on her family's industry and have something they could be proud of.

She wouldn't be the first person to accomplish something just to receive adoration and adulation from a family member. Not saying that was the case just that its a possibility :shrug


----------



## islesfan13

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I like how Paige marks ignored the multiple legit posts criticizing Paige's ring psychology and signature moves by[USER]Randumo24[/USER] and [USER]Reaper[/USER] to focus on [USER]The Reigns Train[/USER] questioning her passion for wrestling. :gun::frustrate
> 
> It's a fair question and her crying when she won those titles isn't necessarily proof of the contrary. She could've been happy that she got to make her mark on her family's industry and have something they could be proud of.
> 
> She wouldn't be the first person to accomplish something just to receive adoration and adulation from a family member. Not saying that was the case just that its a possibility :shrug


Maybe because we are sick of the same five poster in every Paige thread hating on paige while bowing to the mighty AJ.....


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I like how Paige marks ignored the multiple legit posts criticizing Paige's ring psychology and signature moves by[USER]Randumo24[/USER] and [USER]Reaper[/USER] to focus on [USER]The Reigns Train[/USER] questioning her passion for wrestling. :gun::frustrate
> 
> It's a fair question and her crying when she won those titles isn't necessarily proof of the contrary. She could've been happy that she got to make her mark on her family's industry and have something they could be proud of.
> 
> She wouldn't be the first person to accomplish something just to receive adoration and adulation from a family member. Not saying that was the case just that its a possibility :shrug


I'm not a huge fan of the Paige Turner as a finishing move either, it would work best as a signature before the finish. No reason why she couldn't use her cloverleaf variation as well, where's that gone? And it is too bad that the finisher she used in the indies, they'd never let her use it in WWE because it's apparently too dangerous.

And I don't know about you or Paige, but I would never do the amount of work that it takes to get into the WWE just so that my family would like me more. Include the fact that her family from what we know didn't force her to be a wrestler, it was something she chose after filling in for an absent wrestler at one of the family's events.


----------



## islesfan13

Catching up on the Paige threads it seems its the same old around here.:lmao I know I am going to get heat from AJ marks for this but is it possible that some AJ marks hope Paige fails so that AJ goes down as the better diva of this generation? Lets face it there was and still is a lot of hype for Paige. This type of hype hasn't been shown in a diva in years. I still think with a good year or 2 in the company she can truly take off as one of the greats.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I like how Paige marks ignored the multiple legit posts criticizing Paige's ring psychology and signature moves by[USER]Randumo24[/USER] and [USER]Reaper[/USER] to focus on [USER]The Reigns Train[/USER] questioning her passion for wrestling. :gun::frustrate
> 
> It's a fair question and her crying when she won those titles isn't necessarily proof of the contrary. She could've been happy that she got to make her mark on her family's industry and have something they could be proud of.
> 
> She wouldn't be the first person to accomplish something just to receive adoration and adulation from a family member. Not saying that was the case just that its a possibility :shrug


Well, I can say that people here are being mature enough to read my posts at least. I haven't received a single negative rep in this thread, despite the criticisms I have made. 

As far as Paige's motivations in life, I won't even pretend to know what she thinks. I do know that if she wants to be the best that she can be, she needs to utilize her time with AJ to improve as much as possible.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> Well, I can say that people here are being mature enough to read my posts at least. I haven't received a single negative rep in this thread, despite the criticisms I have made.
> 
> As far as Paige's motivations in life, I won't even pretend to know what she thinks. I do know that if she wants to be the best that she can be, she needs to utilize her time with AJ to improve as much as possible.


Unless someone is absolutely ridiculous with their hate or neg reps me I wont neg rep anyone. I have had many arguments with Reigns train but never neg repped him. Others though take it too far.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the Paige Turner as a finishing move either, it would work best as a signature before the finish. No reason why she couldn't use her cloverleaf variation as well, where's that gone? And it is too bad that the finisher she used in the indies, they'd never let her use it in WWE because it's apparently too dangerous.
> 
> And I don't know about you or Paige, but I would never do the amount of work that it takes to get into the WWE just so that my family would like me more. Include the fact that her family from what we know didn't force her to be a wrestler, it was something she chose after filling in for an absent wrestler at one of the family's events.



Paige turner is terrible without a great seller on the other end, RamPaige is good but doesnt look right being done on ppl bigger than her especially because shes by no means a powerhouse. I don't know what her Indy finisher is but a lot of those moves aren't just dangerous, they're kinda spot monkey-ish.
Take Zayns Orange Crush thing, a move that is a complete psychology killer. First off it requires too much very obvious help from the opponent, but on top of that why is a 195lb luchadore picking people up and flipping them multiple times? In the indys you do moves that make you stand out and make the crowd pop regardless if it makes sense for your character or not but its unnecessary and out of place in the WWE.

To the second point George W Bush became president just to please his dad so you never know how far a person might be willing to go for a pat on the back.


----------



## Empress

islesfan13 said:


> Catching up on the Paige threads it seems its the same old around here.:lmao I know I am going to get heat from AJ marks for this but is it possible that some AJ marks hope Paige fails so that AJ goes down as the better diva of this generation? Lets face it there was and still is a lot of hype for Paige. This type of hype hasn't been shown in a diva in years. I still think with a good year or 2 in the company she can truly take off as one of the greats.


Paige hasn't lived up to her hype but I don't hope she fails. If AJ is to go down as the best in her generation, she would need someone to challenge her. Trish had Lita. You can't and shouldn't be the best by default.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

islesfan13 said:


> Catching up on the Paige threads it seems its the same old around here.:lmao I know I am going to get heat from AJ marks for this but is it possible that some AJ marks hope Paige fails so that AJ goes down as the better diva of this generation? Lets face it there was and still is a lot of hype for Paige. This type of hype hasn't been shown in a diva in years. I still think with a good year or 2 in the company she can truly take off as one of the greats.


Why is it that you hand wave away any Paige criticism with these sad, strawman arguments?

Aj has nothing to do with Paige wrestling as a heel for 3 months. Aj has nothing to do with Paige's signature moves all requiring long, momentum killing set ups.

For ppl who watch divas wrestling for more than hot girls in skimpy outfits these things are discussion worthy.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I like how Paige marks ignored the multiple legit posts criticizing Paige's ring psychology and signature moves by[USER]Randumo24[/USER] and [USER]Reaper[/USER] to focus on [USER]The Reigns Train[/USER] questioning her passion for wrestling. :gun::frustrate
> 
> It's a fair question and her crying when she won those titles isn't necessarily proof of the contrary. She could've been happy that she got to make her mark on her family's industry and have something they could be proud of.
> 
> She wouldn't be the first person to accomplish something just to receive adoration and adulation from a family member. Not saying that was the case just that its a possibility :shrug


I'll take a look tomorrow night. Wasn't really browsing the forums much today. Discussion threads shouldn't just be a circle jerk, but Reigns Train can be nauseating. It seems like Paige turned him down for a prom date back in high school and he's still bitter over it.


----------



## .MCH

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I saw Hogan/Rock at Mania 18 when I was 12 years old. Will never forget that memory.
> 
> After that my second favorite memory at a live event was seeing Trish Stratus retire in her hometown of Toronto against Lita.
> 
> Sitting first row for Natalya vs. Paige vs. Alicia Fox at a house show last month was great since they were wrestled 10+ minutes and didn't seem to have restrictions. Which is good for the audience, but kind of nonsensical that WWE let's them do more at a house show with a small audience but limits what they can do on wwe tv with a wider audience. :draper2 You could hear a lot of casual fans saying things like "Wow, they don't wrestle like that on tv."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video of the tower of doom spot from that match my drunken friend took, which I posted last month. It's a little cringe when you can hear Paige (I think) count down the spot "1-2-3". But whatever, safety first.
> 
> I'll get him to capture some good footage tomorrow.


I'm still pissed we never got this match for MITB, and probably never will now. Would have made more sense.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Paige turner is terrible without a great seller on the other end, RamPaige is good but doesnt look right being done on ppl bigger than her especially because shes by no means a powerhouse. I don't know what her Indy finisher is but a lot of those moves aren't just dangerous, they're kinda spot monkey-ish.
> Take Zayns Orange Crush thing, a move that is a complete psychology killer. First off it requires too much very obvious help from the opponent, but on top of that why is a 195lb luchadore picking people up and flipping them multiple times? In the indys you do moves that make you stand out and make the crowd pop regardless if it makes sense for your character or not but its unnecessary and out of place in the WWE.
> 
> To the second point George W Bush became president just to please his dad so you never know how far a person might be willing to go for a pat on the back.


Good for Bush. I hope his daddeh loves him. 

Her finisher was a fisherman brainbuster, and she also used a Samoan drop. Paige is a lot stronger than she looks, and it would be something to differentiate her if she did power moves. She can do face-type moves too, I've seen her, but she hasn't for whatever reason.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'll take a look tomorrow night. Wasn't really browsing the forums much today. Discussion threads shouldn't just be a circle jerk, but Reigns Train can be nauseating. It seems like Paige turned him down for a prom date back in high school and he's still bitter over it.


It's funny he brought up the oppressive father. In a certain sense, he acts like the oppressive father, who berates and damages the psychological well-being of their child because he, somewhere in his heart, actually wants them to succeed. It's kind of poetic.


----------



## Dan Pratt

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> IAnd I don't know about you or Paige, but I would never do the amount of work that it takes to get into the WWE just so that my family would like me more. Include the fact that her family from what we know didn't force her to be a wrestler, it was something she chose after filling in for an absent wrestler at one of the family's events.


I honestly don't know enough to guess if she is doing it to impress her family or not. Hell, she could have cried when she won it because she was acting (although did seem genuine). 

But I find it disturbing that her parents put her in a match with no training at fucking 13 or whatever it was because someone called in. Like that is the only logical solution. 

My parents would never say "we are in a jam son, go put your health on the line doing something you have little to no training to do to help us out." Seriously, how am I the only one who doesn't find that unsettling? To me asking a 13 year old to do something like that isn't completely unlike wanting to push them to be a wrestler. Sure they would love her if she went to college to become an accountant. But that isn't exactly giving her complete freedom to make her own call if they wanted her to wrestler even once when she was barely a teenager. 

Although while I know there is proof she wrestled when she was young. Wrestlers blur the line between fact and fiction so much in this day and age I am not sure I believe that story is 100% accurate.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Dan Pratt said:


> But I find it disturbing that her parents put her in a match with no training at fucking 13 or whatever it was because someone called in. Like that is the only logical solution.
> 
> My parents would never say "we are in a jam son, go put your health on the line doing something you have little to no training to do to help us out." Seriously, how am I the only one who doesn't find that unsettling? To me asking a 13 year old to do something like that isn't completely unlike wanting to push them to be a wrestler. Sure they would love her if she went to college to become an accountant. But that isn't exactly giving her complete freedom to make her own call if they wanted her to wrestler even once when she was barely a teenager.


Well, here's the story as she says it. You consider it to be a bigger deal because you didn't know all the details.



> One day my dad came up to me at a show and said that a girl had canceled last minute and that he needed a replacement. My dad already knew that I was half-capable of wrestling a match because my brother and I would wrestle at my dad’s training school during lunch breaks. He said I wouldn't have to do much because there were seven other ladies in it. I said “Yes,” walked out of the curtain and I’ve been hooked ever since.
> 
> - Paige


http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/2013-07-24/paige-nxt-womens-championship-26134636


----------



## PaigeBayLee

Honestly I love how some people are carrying on about Paige when she hasn't even had a long-lasting feud yet on the main roster. AJ Lee and Paige's feud has barely even begun with them barely even scraping the surface with a couple of quick title changes, and the cynics are out in force as if she have been tried and tested. They haven't even had a proper match yet, get a grip kids. These two are leagues above some of the trash that has been on offer probably since most of you have even been watching wrestling so dont try to be all pretentious and analytical when there has been no comparison for your pseudo-revisionist history. I'm not saying you can't be negative but some of you are taking it way too far and nitpicking things that shouldn't even be looked at given the state of the division.

They are both hugely popular and discussed on the IWC and have put a spotlight on the division that hasn't been there since Trish and Lita, and even then there were people talking shit. What was and is still known by some as "the bathroom break" cannot expect more than AJ Lee and Paige will have to offer in the next few years. At the very least you are going to see some decent wrestling.


----------



## Reaper

PaigeBayLee said:


> Honestly I love how some people are carrying on about* Paige when she hasn't even had a long-lasting feud yet on the main roster.* AJ Lee and Paige's feud has barely even begun with them barely even scraping the surface with a couple of quick title changes, and the cynics are out in force *as if she have been tried and tested.* They haven't even had a proper match yet, get a grip kids. These two are leagues above some of the trash that has been on offer probably since most of you have even been watching wrestling so dont try to be all pretentious and analytical when there has been no comparison for your pseudo-revisionist history. I'm not saying you can't be negative but some of you are taking it way too far and nitpicking things that shouldn't even be looked at given the state of the division.


You clearly haven't watched anything over the past three months. The above is just a pack of lies designed to create a comfortable delusion.


----------



## Reaper

tommo010 said:


> I think there is genuine passion, I've no problem with people debating her Paige character but the girl behind her is a different matter she seems to genuinely enjoy wrestling and loves it.


Do you think you could help a brother out by giving me the time codes for when Paige is on? Really don't have the time to sit through a 47 minute video for a few seconds worth of relevant footage. Would really appreciate that. Thanks.

Ok. That was a pretty funny shitstorm I started over a simple conjecture about a wrestler's passion for the business. A pedigree wrestler isn't an automatic translation to being passionate about a business. It could also just be passion to impress ones parents .. basically having a different objective. 

Thus far, I haven't seen the so-called drive and passion that she and others claim for her translate onto her appearances on TV. Maybe she's nervous. Maybe she lacks self-confidence. (maybe both). But whatever it is, she's lacked "it" at this point and is failing to deliver it. It's easy to say you're passionate in an interview or even job evaluation, but not that easy to fake it when the spotlight is on you.


----------



## NJ88

Randumo24 said:


> Her finishers & lack of ring psychology are the weaknesses in the ring that she needs to work on. It really shouldn't be THAT difficult to come up with a better finisher. As for ring psychology, hopefully she will learn from her upcoming matches with AJ.


I don't think her ring psychology is necessarily something that's bad about her. On RAW she's had mostly three minute matches which have been fine but nothing you can do much in, her PPV matches have never been over 7 minutes which have all been fine in terms of psychology but again, there's not much avenue to extend that and make it great by telling a longer story in the ring, because it often isn't enough time.

You can see by her matches on NXT that she's fine in terms of psychology and creating a good entertaining match but it hasn't happened yet. Hopefully in this feud with AJ (which the WWE will probably care a little more about) they can have that longer match and really get a chance to impress.

The only move I think she needs to improve on is the Paige Turner because it's very much hit or miss. The PTO is a good finisher with the lighter opponents and the cradle DDT looks brilliant.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Reaper said:


> The only politics that did happen was that the divas that got upset over the pipebomb rallied to have the program dropped.
> 
> Vince and the writers ok'ed it otherwise AJ would not have been on there to say that shit anyways ... The WWE did not "use" AJ to bury the divas. The current divas lack talent and that's as simple as you can get .. you don't need to over-complicate it. Also, seeing that AJ is at least 10 times better than everyone else in the division (on the mic and playing her character) why should she be the one to have to sacrifice or dumb herself down anyways.
> 
> And if the WWE was upset at AJ, then she would've been the one to have been punished. And she has been punished too ... Also, AJ has been influencing her storylines as well as her merchandise and her character because she's ambitious and cares about wrestling as a whole. The thing that people don't like to believe about female wrestlers is that most of them aren't in it for the wrestling anyways and are merely in it for the fame. That's not a pipe-bomb. That's a fact that you can see from their lack of desire to stay in wrestling long-term or their lack of desire to work on their wrestling or their wrestling related skills.
> 
> Interviews coming out of the divas have always indicated to me that they have to work on their booking harder than anyone else. Becoming a successful wrestler requires ambition and selling yourself to the authorities as well as the writers. AJ is a cut above the rest in that regard and _if _she's using her ambition and power to influence her booking then all the power to her because she has that kind of talent that people want to see on TV.
> 
> Some of the greatest male wrestlers do it all the damn time and I'm perfectly ok with it. HHH. HBK. Nash. Scott Hall. Hogan. Austin. Punk. Cena. Everyone uses their skill and their talent as leverage to stay at or near the top and if AJ is doing that, then that's great as far as I'm concerned. The weak don't survive and if any diva is sitting on her hands waiting for a handout then that's all she's going to end up doing.


Ah. I think I may have given the impression that I was pinning the political tag on AJ with that last post. Not exactly my point. I completely agree with your first sentence too. 

What I mean by it not being a 'collaborative effort' as you said it needed to be is that, well, it very clearly isn't in many cases. The wrestlers are given a script to briefly rehearse or look over but they certainly don't have to like it or collaborate with the other person/people for the segment. AJ, the Bellas, Nattie and whoever else may not have even spoken to each other on the day before the show and perhaps didn't particularly want to either after looking over the script. It would appear that way with the obvious 'differences in creative visions' everyone seemed to have. 

Anyways, all that aside for now. I want to get onto the 'sink or swim' approach with women talent and, heck, talent in general. I don't like reading gossip backstage because most of it in my mind is the business selling itself out. I will bite this time and talk about the 'ceiling' you mentioned that is put on women talent to work through. If they can't, tough tits right? This would be a good philosophy to build morale if there weren't several factors involved with how key figures backstage like to do things. Kevin Dunn has been in the wrestling news a fair bit recently with regards to women wrestling in WWE, as well as how he takes to particular talent and characters. He seems to be one of the key roadblocks for many people in the company and is a prime example of how having that much sway unfortunately tends to serve one's own agenda above all else. 

Forgetting his apparent hosing down of Paige for a second, that guy has an archaic view of how women should be selected and used. Three words come to Dunn's mind involving women wrestlers: teeth, tits and arse. That does hold up to a degree with audiences as people in general like seeing hot women grace their screens or field of vision. However, this viewpoint has also had him and similar thinkers make their choices solely on this basis alone. A lot of the past divas you're talking about that moved on from WWE were originally picked because they were hot, young and not much else. It's little wonder many move on beyond 5 or so years- their heart or head was never in the business in the first place. So why the fuck were they picked in the first place? 

A few stories about John Laurinitis have emerged in regards to his eye for picking talent during his reign. One such story is that he passed up on Faby Apache (aka Sexy Starr) because he thought she was too fat. "What's that, hire Apache and then tell her to tighten the belly up a bit in the gym?" (which was very questionable for many in the first place) "No! Tell her to fuck off and get that Kelly Kelly in. We'll get people like Khali in the future who can't speak a word of english clearly, but we can't have a _diva_ not speak English!" It turned out that Kelly Kelly never spoke on the mic either so that point was pretty much moot in hindsight.

That type of ceiling is one created by the opinions of one or two people who are dead-set in their ways of understanding how things work. People in the back are also obviously dead-set in their ways in regards to picking AJ Lee and that's something I commend them for. She's quite clearly the best talent they have in the divas division in regards to what counts the most. You can't actually have one person 'be' the entire division, however, and that is a philosophy that should be applied beyond the divas division and into others. 

Things like booking opponents to look strong have to come into the equation. Forget WWE's choices in the past for picking talent to wrestle, talk and be involved in feuds. That's their problem and they have to live with a portion of it today. If things are adequately booked and made to look like big deals (maybe bigger than they actually are) then you actually have a sense of competition people can invest in. For instance, some people were saying that Alicia Fox 'got over' with her crazy antics over the past couple of months. I think the idea of 'being over' was generous in her case, but she was on her way to getting that valuable audience investment she desperately needed. It was not to be though. Turns out they had no plans for her other than being filler material and had her do that silly stuff on the fly. Doesn't that just suck for fans that she may have attracted in that short stint? Had they actually booked some sort of material beyond that, it's possible that the thing wouldn't have been a complete waste of time in the whole.

This is where AJ comes into it as well. What's that old saying again? "It's the strong's responsibility to look after the weak"? As the strongest personality and probably the most investable commodity, it becomes AJ's responsibility to help make opponents look legit. That's something I'm sure she would be pushing for based on reports about her passion for the industry. Of course I'm not asking for her to lower the quality of her output by "10%". That's not what good booking is about. She should be able to work to her strengths in talking and captivating the crowd in that way, as someone like Paige hasn't got that ability up to scratch yet. On the flip side, her opponent in a feud should do be doing something that showcases their strengths as well. Some divas haven't shown to be particularly good (or even average) at anything, but those that have should be allowed that benefit. If the material these two is given is sustained, which it might be based on a what looks to be slow burn approach, and both perform at a particular level then it should mean another person is consolidated in the division. That would be far more beneficial than just one person being the clear standout. 

Am I naive enough to believe AJ Lee doesn't use politics? That she might not put a word in someone's ear on occasion or get herself involved with key figures because she knows she's liked by them? Of course not. For all I know, this whole marriage thing and impregnating Punk with her phantom baby may be some ingenious plot to stay in the good books of the top brass. Doesn't really matter to me, so long as they hold up their end of the bargain when they're out there and/or they don't crush other talent based on arbitrary things like personal beef. I just hope things that spark genuine interest in the future, wherever it takes place in the company, doesn't get totally squashed based on some backstage whining. That sucks.

With respect, I'll point out the namedropping of Kevin Nash as being a little rich. Your talk about passionate talent who use politicking to get something they want falls somewhat on deaf ears when it comes to this guy. Nash has gone on record plenty of times with his feelings on pro wrestling, how it wasn't really a dream at any point and more of a backup plan to basketball, as well as just taking what he could from his surrounds as he would've in any job. I quite like Big Kev for his upfront attitude, although I don't always agree with his views. More relevant though is the potentially more harmful influence these days in Kevin Dunn's politicking and his apparent historical ambivalence to the pro wrestling industry. That's if the reports are anything to go by.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Reaper said:


> You clearly haven't watched anything over the past three months. The above is just a pack of lies designed to create a comfortable delusion.


I could very well make the argument that Paige hasn't even been involved in a true feud. Paige vs. AJ may be that, however. One of the only true feuds in recent memory in the Divas Division that I like to use as a model is Kaitlyn vs. AJ. It established points of contention, had segments and promos to build it, and a match that resulted in a definitive conclusion. Any less than that for Paige vs. AJ would be a disservice to the fans and to the two ladies involved, and Paige needs those opportunities to be truly tried and tested.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

Holy shit some of you just write write write for days about shit that has absolutely no effect on your own lives. Skullbone how long did it take you to write that essay? 

It's so long that I can't help myself but actually read it word for word. Yeah, I'm reading it.


----------



## -Skullbone-

As pitifully involved as it might look on the surface, it really didn't take that long. I'm a speed typer and I'm proud of it. Well, I don't think you can't say it has absolutely no effect on one's life. We're discussing stuff, hence it has an effect. Ta dah!


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

Sorry I'm too stupid to read long things while comprehending it and too slow to type fast. So when I do see something similar to what you posted I'm fascinated by it because it probably would've taken me like 3 hours to write up something like that.


----------



## CrystalFissure

-Skullbone- said:


> Ah. I think I may have given the impression that I was pinning the political tag on AJ with that last post. Not exactly my point. I completely agree with your first sentence too.
> 
> What I mean by it not being a 'collaborative effort' as you said it needed to be is that, well, it very clearly isn't in many cases. The wrestlers are given a script to briefly rehearse or look over but they certainly don't have to like it or collaborate with the other person/people for the segment. AJ, the Bellas, Nattie and whoever else may not have even spoken to each other on the day before the show and perhaps didn't particularly want to either after looking over the script. It would appear that way with the obvious 'differences in creative visions' everyone seemed to have.
> 
> Anyways, all that aside from now. I want to get onto the 'sink or swim' approach with women talent and, heck, talent in general. I don't like reading gossip backstage because most of it in my mind is the business selling itself out. I will bite this time and talk about the 'ceiling' you mentioned that is put on women talent to work through. If they can't, tough tits right? This would be a good philosophy to build morale if there weren't several factors involved with how key figures backstage like to do things. Kevin Dunn has been in the wrestling news a fair bit recently with regards to women wrestling in WWE, as well as how he takes to particular talent and characters.
> 
> Forgetting his apparent hosing down of Paige for a second, that guy has an archaic view of how women should be selected and used. Three words come to Dunn's mind involving women wrestlers: teeth, tits and arse. That does hold up to a degree with audiences as people in general like seeing hot women grace their screens or field of vision. However, this viewpoint has also had him and similar thinkers make their choices solely on this basis alone. A lot of the past divas you're talking about that moved on from WWE were originally picked because they were hot, young and not much else. It's little wonder many move on beyond 5 or so years- their heart or head was never in the business in the first place. So why the fuck were they picked in the first place?
> 
> A few stories about John Laurinitis have emerged in regards to his eye for picking talent during his reign. One such story is that he passed up on Faby Apache (aka Sexy Starr) because he thought she was too fat. "What's that, hire Apache and then tell her to tighten the belly up a bit in the gym?" (which was very questionable for many in the first place) "No! Tell her to fuck off and get that Kelly Kelly in. We'll get people like Khali in the future who can't speak a word of english clearly, but we can't have a _diva_ not speak English!" It turned out that Kelly Kelly never spoke on the mic either so that point was pretty much moot in hindsight.
> 
> That type of ceiling is one created by the opinions of one or two people who are dead-set in their ways of understanding how things work. People in the back are also obviously dead-set in their ways in regards to picking AJ Lee and that's something I commend them for. She's quite clearly the best talent they have in the divas division in regards to what counts the most. You can't actually have one person 'be' the entire division, however, and that is a philosophy that should be applied beyond the divas division and into others.
> 
> Things like booking opponents to look strong have to come into the equation. Forget WWE's choices in the past for picking talent to wrestle, talk and be involved in feuds. That's their problem and they have to live with a portion of it today. If things are adequately booked and made to look like big deals (maybe bigger than they actually are) then you actually have a sense of competition people can invest in. For instance, some people were saying that Alicia Fox 'got over' with her crazy antics over the past couple of months. I think the idea of 'being over' was generous in her case, but she was on her way to getting that valuable audience investment she desperately needed. It was not to be though. Turns out they had no plans for her other than being filler material and had her do that silly stuff on the fly. Doesn't that just suck for fans that she may have attracted in that short stint? Had they actually booked some sort of material beyond that, it's possible that the thing wouldn't have been a complete waste of time in the whole.
> 
> This is where AJ comes into it as well. What's that old saying again? "It's the strong's responsibility to look after the weak"? As the strongest personality and probably the most investable commodity, it becomes AJ's responsibility to help make opponents look legit. That's something I'm sure she would be pushing for based on reports about her passion for the industry. Of course I'm not asking for her to lower the quality of her output by "10%". That's not what good booking is about. She should be able to work to her strengths in talking and captivating the crowd in that way, as someone like Paige hasn't got that ability up to scratch yet. On the flip side, her opponent in a feud should do be doing something that showcases their strengths as well. Some divas haven't shown to be particularly good (or even average) at anything, but those that have should be allowed that benefit. If the material these two is given is sustained, which it might be based on a what looks to be slow burn approach, and both perform at a particular level then it should mean another person is consolidated in the division. That would be far more beneficial than just one person being the clear standout.
> 
> Am I naive enough to believe AJ Lee doesn't use politics? That she might not put a word in someone's ear on occasion or get herself involved with key figures because she knows she's liked by them? Of course not. For all I know, this whole marriage thing and impregnating Punk with her phantom baby may be some ingenious plot to stay in the good books of the top brass. Doesn't really matter to me, so long as they hold up their end of the bargain when they're out there and/or they don't crush other talent based on arbitrary things like personal beef. I just hope things that spark genuine interest in the future, wherever it takes place in the company, doesn't get totally squashed based on some backstage whining. That sucks.
> 
> With respect, I'll point out the namedropping of Kevin Nash as being a little rich. Your talk about passionate talent who use politicking to get something they want falls somewhat on deaf ears when it comes to this guy. Nash has gone on record plenty of times with his feelings on pro wrestling, how it wasn't really a dream at any point and more of a backup plan to basketball, as well as just taking what he could from his surrounds as he would've in any job. I quite like Big Kev for his upfront attitude, although I don't always agree with his views. More relevant though is the potentially more harmful influence these days in Kevin Dunn's politicking and his apparent historical ambivalence to the pro wrestling industry. That's if the reports are anything to go by.


You are phenomenal. Can't rep you because I need to pass it around more or something. Like you I'm also a speed typer. I can get it all said quickly.

Kevin Dunn is cancerous. There is almost no good recounts about that guy, ever. He's clearly someone who holds women in an archaic view as you said, and clearly has no care for the wrestling business at all. Fuck that guy.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

CrystalFissure said:


> You are phenomenal. Can't rep you because I need to pass it around more or something. Like you I'm also a speed typer. I can get it all said quickly.
> 
> Kevin Dunn is cancerous. There is almost no good recounts about that guy, ever. He's clearly someone who holds women in an archaic view as you said, and clearly has no care for the wrestling business at all. Fuck that guy.


Typist, mate. And Kevin Dunn is physically incapable of making out with a woman, of course he would have a vendetta against them.

In other news, will Paige ever actually use the catchphrase that's on her merch? Will Paige ever realize that wearing Doc Martens to wrestle is a dumb idea? Will Paige stop listening to Randy Orton's advice about not wearing pants on television? 

Probably not, it's statistically unlikely!


----------



## p862011

Reaper said:


> Do you think you could help a brother out by giving me the time codes for when Paige is on? Really don't have the time to sit through a 47 minute video for a few seconds worth of relevant footage. Would really appreciate that. Thanks.
> 
> Ok. That was a pretty funny shitstorm I started over a simple conjecture about a wrestler's passion for the business. A pedigree wrestler isn't an automatic translation to being passionate about a business. It could also just be passion to impress ones parents .. basically having a different objective.
> 
> Thus far, I haven't seen the so-called drive and passion that she and others claim for her translate onto her appearances on TV. Maybe she's nervous. Maybe she lacks self-confidence. (maybe both). But whatever it is, she's lacked "it" at this point and is failing to deliver it. It's easy to say you're passionate in an interview or even job evaluation, but not that easy to fake it when the spotlight is on you.


are you really questioning her passion hen she has been wrestling since she was 13???

did you also call cm punk a failure in his first 3 months in wwe where he was a boring generic baby face who made no sort of impact at all


----------



## PaigeBayLee

Thats it though for any division re: alicia fox. They come up with an idea and give up on it and move on to the next failure. Adam rose and fandango come to mind. Vince is one capricious individual


----------



## FPS Scotland

PaigeBayLee said:


> Thats it though for any division re: alicia fox. They come up with an idea and give up on it and move on to the next failure. Adam rose and fandango come to mind. Vince is one capricious individual


You're right. I honestly think the DIvas division will do nothing but improve once Vince retires, and HHH takes over. Look at what he's done for the Tag Team division and developmental. Vince just needs to call it quits before he ruins his product any more.


----------



## Reaper

@Skullbone - your response is worth repping but I can't rep you again. I'll edit this post later with a response to certain key points.



p862011 said:


> are you really questioning her passion hen she has been wrestling since she was 13???
> 
> did you also call cm punk a failure in his first 3 months in wwe where he was a boring generic baby face who made no sort of impact at all


1. Yes I am. 

2. And no I did not and will not because there weren't any half-brain-dead marks calling him the future saviour of male wrestling at the time.



FPS Scotland said:


> You're right. I honestly think the DIvas division will do nothing but improve once Vince retires, and HHH takes over. Look at what he's done for the Tag Team division and developmental. Vince just needs to call it quits before he ruins his product any more.


HHH won't be the saviour of women's wrestling. Only the talent themselves can save the division by jockeying for better position and earning credibility through talent.



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I could very well make the argument that Paige hasn't even been involved in a true feud. Paige vs. AJ may be that, however. One of the only true feuds in recent memory in the Divas Division that I like to use as a model is Kaitlyn vs. AJ. It established points of contention, had segments and promos to build it, and a match that resulted in a definitive conclusion. Any less than that for Paige vs. AJ would be a disservice to the fans and to the two ladies involved, and Paige needs those opportunities to be truly tried and tested.


What's a "true feud"? She had a month long stint with Fox where Fox over-shadowed her with her character work. Why didn't Paige step up and say that "Ok this is what Fox is doing .. maybe I should do this?" Partly because she's too young to be in the position she was given. Once a program is set, the wrestlers are given a schedule and then it's their job to flesh out the details in collaboration. Paige is far too young and inexperienced to be put in this position in the WWE. Too soon. Too green. Too weak. Booking was fine but Paige wasn't ready to be booked that way ---- but that isn't bad booking. Clearly someone in the WWE thought she was ready when she clearly wasn't .. what happened? And trying to come to terms with this is one of the main reasons why I've made all the posts I have. 

Why Paige? What is so different or great about her to be handed 3 months at the top of the ladder? Why not Emma, or Summer, or anyone else? It's clearly not her talent or ability .. not a captivating presence or character .. not mic ability .. Then what? Appearance? Age? Maybe they thought that a younger champion would attract the female kiddie audience .. but that wasn't gonna happen because that's AJ's demographic ...


----------



## tommo010

Reaper said:


> HHH won't be the saviour of women's wrestling. Only the talent themselves can save the division by jockeying for better position and earning credibility through talent.


HHH looks like he will be giving the talent the booking needed for a decent chance to earn that credibility, making you both technically right on this.


----------



## Reaper

tommo010 said:


> HHH looks like he will be giving the talent the booking needed for a decent chance to earn that credibility, making you both technically right on this.


Trust me when I say this, HHH is a lot like Vince in his own way. He may have won over a lot of people by jobbing to Bryan and The Shield in recent months, but he is far from impartial in his evaluation of talent. 

For every Bryan, there's a Ziggler, Sandow and Codey Rhodes.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

Not to crap on Paige, but she was doomed as a babyface. Every attribute she has, AJ Lee is better in every way. I think people completely misread the NXT reactions she was getting, it's not hard to get cheered in front of the same audience so frequently. Regardless of what people wanna say, there isn't much difference between Full Sail and the old Impact Zone in that regard, and let's not forget that Hoytamania was once a thing as well.


----------



## p862011

Mr. Kennedy said:


> *Not to crap on Paige, but she was doomed as a babyface.* Every attribute she has, AJ Lee is better in every way. I think people completely misread the NXT reactions she was getting, it's not hard to get cheered in front of the same audience so frequently. Regardless of what people wanna say, there isn't much difference between Full Sail and the old Impact Zone in that regard, and let's not forget that Hoytamania was once a thing as well.


^THIS times 1000000

Paige is everything a baby face is not she throws headbutts,she does primal screams,throw haymakers and throws knees to the face and corner stomps like stone cold

she looks very gothic with her black hair,lip piercing and all around dark leather outfits and fishnets on top of wearing a black leather jacket

her theme music is hard rock metal music

this shit just screams heel or rebel tweener not under dog baby face


----------



## fanofwwepaige

p862011 said:


> ^THIS times 1000000
> 
> Paige is everything a baby face is not she throws headbutts,she does primal screams,throw haymakers and throws knees to the face and corner stomps like stone cold
> 
> she looks very gothic with her black hair,lip piercing and all around dark leather outfits and fishnets on top of wearing a black leather jacket
> 
> her theme music is hard rock metal music
> 
> this shit just screams heel or rebel tweener not under dog baby face


Paige could be one of the best female heels just like CM Punk is the greatest male heel of all time. 

If i was a wrestler, i whether be a heel. It is just more fun being a heel than a babyface.


----------



## islesfan13

fanofwwepaige said:


> Paige could be one of the best female heels just like CM Punk is the greatest male heel of all time.
> 
> If i was a wrestler, i whether be a heel. It is just more fun being a heel than a babyface.


I agree her and Punk have a lot in common. The look, the booking, the experience.


----------



## islesfan13

Reaper said:


> @Skullbone - your response is worth repping but I can't rep you again. I'll edit this post later with a response to certain key points.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes I am.
> 
> 2. And no I did not and will not because there weren't any half-brain-dead marks calling him the future saviour of male wrestling at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> HHH won't be the saviour of women's wrestling. Only the talent themselves can save the division by jockeying for better position and earning credibility through talent.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "true feud"? She had a month long stint with Fox where Fox over-shadowed her with her character work. Why didn't Paige step up and say that "Ok this is what Fox is doing .. maybe I should do this?" Partly because she's too young to be in the position she was given. Once a program is set, the wrestlers are given a schedule and then it's their job to flesh out the details in collaboration. Paige is far too young and inexperienced to be put in this position in the WWE. Too soon. Too green. Too weak. Booking was fine but Paige wasn't ready to be booked that way ---- but that isn't bad booking. Clearly someone in the WWE thought she was ready when she clearly wasn't .. what happened? And trying to come to terms with this is one of the main reasons why I've made all the posts I have.
> *
> Why Paige? What is so different or great about her to be handed 3 months at the top of the ladder? Why not Emma, or Summer, or anyone else? It's clearly not her talent or ability *.. not a captivating presence or character .. not mic ability .. Then what? Appearance? Age? Maybe they thought that a younger champion would attract the female kiddie audience .. but that wasn't gonna happen because that's AJ's demographic ...


Because just maybe, people have different opinions than you? Maybe there is a reason she has all these marks, maybe there is a reason HHH holds her so high. Maybe there is a reason she was the topping selling talent on NXT. Do I agree that she should have gotten the title on her debut? NO. I think she should have built her character and won at wrestlemania. This wasn't her fault though. WWE didn't want to give it to anyone on the roster so they chose Paige.


----------



## NJ88

Reaper said:


> What's a "true feud"? She had a month long stint with Fox where Fox over-shadowed her with her character work. Why didn't Paige step up and say that *"Ok this is what Fox is doing .. maybe I should do this?" *Partly because she's too young to be in the position she was given. Once a program is set, the wrestlers are given a schedule and then it's their job to flesh out the details in collaboration. Paige is far too young and inexperienced to be put in this position in the WWE. Too soon. Too green. Too weak. Booking was fine but Paige wasn't ready to be booked that way ---- but that isn't bad booking. Clearly someone in the WWE thought she was ready when she clearly wasn't .. what happened? And trying to come to terms with this is one of the main reasons why I've made all the posts I have.
> 
> Why Paige? What is so different or great about her to be handed 3 months at the top of the ladder? Why not Emma, or Summer, or anyone else? It's clearly not her talent or ability .. not a captivating presence or character .. not mic ability .. Then what? Appearance? Age? Maybe they thought that a younger champion would attract the female kiddie audience .. but that wasn't gonna happen because that's AJ's demographic ...


I really don't think it's Paige's decision to make to be honest. In order to say 'Oh, I'll do this' she needs to be in a position to 'do this'. In her feud with Alicia, her booking was to beat Alicia, or lose to Alicia then pretty much disappear while Alicia had the time to do her thing and pretty much overshadow, she did that because the had the opportunity to do that. Booking was not fine in the slightest, what did you want her to do with that? I may be wrong but I'm seriously doubting the DIVAs (possibly bar AJ Lee) are in the position to have a huge amount of input into their own feuds and do what they want. Some people like Jericho have said in certain feuds they've been able to create the majority, but still not often I don't think. You can see by some of the leaked RAW scripts how incredibly scripted it is.

I don't think Paige should have been thrown to the top of the ladder on her very first night, because it was doomed for failure from the beginning. Once AJ Lee was gone, there wasn't anyone else on the roster the fans cared about for her to try and bounce off of, and expecting the fans to jump all over Paige after one night is pure stupidity. Paige has a lot of talent in my eyes, which we've only seen a small portion of in her first three months, but she cannot carry a division at this stage, she wasn't in any kind of position to carry a division.

Paige has a long, long time to hone her ability and to get the audience to become familiar with her, she's still only 22. So rushing it all and throwing her out there on her first night was 100% a mistake. She absolutely wasn't ready and wasn't in a position for that, and that's not me knocking her as a wrestler, it would be the same with pretty much anyone. She needs time to get that connection with the audience and to establish her character, which she has not had. I think with this AJ feud, it's likely that she'll get the opportunity to have time spent on her character as it's a feud that may actually be cared about.

I honestly cant see how anyone can say seriously that the booking with Paige has been 'fine' not in a million years. She's had the title, sure, she's won matches, sure...what else has she had?


----------



## islesfan13

NJ88 said:


> I really don't think it's Paige's decision to make to be honest. In order to say 'Oh, I'll do this' she needs to be in a position to 'do this'. In her feud with Alicia, her booking was to beat Alicia, or lose to Alicia then pretty much disappear while Alicia had the time to do her thing and pretty much overshadow, she did that because the had the opportunity to do that. Booking was not fine in the slightest, what did you want her to do with that? I may be wrong but I'm seriously doubting the DIVAs (possibly bar AJ Lee) are in the position to have a huge amount of input into their own feuds and do what they want. Some people like Jericho have said in certain feuds they've been able to create the majority, but still not often I don't think. You can see by some of the leaked RAW scripts how incredibly scripted it is.
> 
> I don't think Paige should have been thrown to the top of the ladder on her very first night, because it was doomed for failure from the beginning. Once AJ Lee was gone, there wasn't anyone else on the roster the fans cared about for her to try and bounce off of, and expecting the fans to jump all over Paige after one night is pure stupidity. Paige has a lot of talent in my eyes, which we've only seen a small portion of in her first three months, but she cannot carry a division at this stage, she wasn't in any kind of position to carry a division.
> 
> Paige has a long, long time to hone her ability and to get the audience to become familiar with her, she's still only 22. So rushing it all and throwing her out there on her first night was 100% a mistake. She absolutely wasn't ready and wasn't in a position for that, and that's not me knocking her as a wrestler, it would be the same with pretty much anyone. She needs time to get that connection with the audience and to establish her character, which she has not had. I think with this AJ feud, it's likely that she'll get the opportunity to have time spent on her character as it's a feud that may actually be cared about.
> 
> I honestly cant see how anyone can say seriously that the booking with Paige has been 'fine' not in a million years. She's had the title, sure, she's won matches, sure...what else has she had?


I wish I was allowed to rep this


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Reaper said:


> @Skullbone - your response is worth repping but I can't rep you again. I'll edit this post later with a response to certain key points.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes I am.
> 
> 2. And no I did not and will not because there weren't any half-brain-dead marks calling him the future saviour of male wrestling at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> HHH won't be the saviour of women's wrestling. Only the talent themselves can save the division by jockeying for better position and earning credibility through talent.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "true feud"? She had a month long stint with Fox where Fox over-shadowed her with her character work. Why didn't Paige step up and say that "Ok this is what Fox is doing .. maybe I should do this?" Partly because she's too young to be in the position she was given. Once a program is set, the wrestlers are given a schedule and then it's their job to flesh out the details in collaboration. Paige is far too young and inexperienced to be put in this position in the WWE. Too soon. Too green. Too weak. Booking was fine but Paige wasn't ready to be booked that way ---- but that isn't bad booking. Clearly someone in the WWE thought she was ready when she clearly wasn't .. what happened? And trying to come to terms with this is one of the main reasons why I've made all the posts I have.
> 
> *Why Paige? What is so different or great about her to be handed 3 months at the top of the ladder? Why not Emma, or Summer, or anyone else? It's clearly not her talent or ability .. not a captivating presence or character .. not mic ability .. Then what? Appearance? Age? Maybe they thought that a younger champion would attract the female kiddie audience .. but that wasn't gonna happen because that's AJ's demographic ...*


Thats what bugs me too I never thought she was clearly the best in NXT. Summer Rae was far and away better at character work, Emma was just as over, Bayley and Sasha were just as good as wrestlers and now have better characters on top of it.

I think it was the IWC hype, its no coincidence they debuted here in front of the smarkiest crowd of the year. 

What I find interesting to ponder is how much longer HHH would've kept her down there had AJ not buried the divas division before leaving? She hadn't started working house shows, no vignettes, no dirtsheet rumors about an imminent call up, nothing. I think HHH might've been more careful with his crown jewels debut if he had his way. But then again maybe not, she should've been doing frequent segments, promos and interviews like they do with Sami Zayn


----------



## tommo010

NJ88 said:


> I really don't think it's Paige's decision to make to be honest. In order to say 'Oh, I'll do this' she needs to be in a position to 'do this'. In her feud with Alicia, her booking was to beat Alicia, or lose to Alicia then pretty much disappear while Alicia had the time to do her thing and pretty much overshadow, she did that because the had the opportunity to do that. Booking was not fine in the slightest, what did you want her to do with that? I may be wrong but I'm seriously doubting the DIVAs (possibly bar AJ Lee) are in the position to have a huge amount of input into their own feuds and do what they want. Some people like Jericho have said in certain feuds they've been able to create the majority, but still not often I don't think. You can see by some of the leaked RAW scripts how incredibly scripted it is.
> 
> I don't think Paige should have been thrown to the top of the ladder on her very first night, because it was doomed for failure from the beginning. Once AJ Lee was gone, there wasn't anyone else on the roster the fans cared about for her to try and bounce off of, and expecting the fans to jump all over Paige after one night is pure stupidity. Paige has a lot of talent in my eyes, which we've only seen a small portion of in her first three months, but she cannot carry a division at this stage, she wasn't in any kind of position to carry a division.
> 
> Paige has a long, long time to hone her ability and to get the audience to become familiar with her, she's still only 22. So rushing it all and throwing her out there on her first night was 100% a mistake. She absolutely wasn't ready and wasn't in a position for that, and that's not me knocking her as a wrestler, it would be the same with pretty much anyone. She needs time to get that connection with the audience and to establish her character, which she has not had. I think with this AJ feud, it's likely that she'll get the opportunity to have time spent on her character as it's a feud that may actually be cared about.
> 
> I honestly cant see how anyone can say seriously that the booking with Paige has been 'fine' not in a million years. She's had the title, sure, she's won matches, sure...what else has she had?


Great post and rep to fellow Cumbrian. :agree:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

NJ88 said:


> I really don't think it's Paige's decision to make to be honest. In order to say 'Oh, I'll do this' she needs to be in a position to 'do this'. In her feud with Alicia, her booking was to beat Alicia, or lose to Alicia then pretty much disappear while Alicia had the time to do her thing and pretty much overshadow, she did that because the had the opportunity to do that. Booking was not fine in the slightest, what did you want her to do with that? I may be wrong but I'm seriously doubting the DIVAs (possibly bar AJ Lee) are in the position to have a huge amount of input into their own feuds and do what they want. Some people like Jericho have said in certain feuds they've been able to create the majority, but still not often I don't think. You can see by some of the leaked RAW scripts how incredibly scripted it is.
> 
> I don't think Paige should have been thrown to the top of the ladder on her very first night, because it was doomed for failure from the beginning. Once AJ Lee was gone, there wasn't anyone else on the roster the fans cared about for her to try and bounce off of, and expecting the fans to jump all over Paige after one night is pure stupidity. Paige has a lot of talent in my eyes, which we've only seen a small portion of in her first three months, but she cannot carry a division at this stage, she wasn't in any kind of position to carry a division.
> 
> Paige has a long, long time to hone her ability and to get the audience to become familiar with her, she's still only 22. So rushing it all and throwing her out there on her first night was 100% a mistake. She absolutely wasn't ready and wasn't in a position for that, and that's not me knocking her as a wrestler, it would be the same with pretty much anyone. She needs time to get that connection with the audience and to establish her character, which she has not had. I think with this AJ feud, it's likely that she'll get the opportunity to have time spent on her character as it's a feud that may actually be cared about.
> 
> I honestly cant see how anyone can say seriously that the booking with Paige has been 'fine' not in a million years. She's had the title, sure, she's won matches, sure...what else has she had?


Theres ways to show character and get the audience on your side in between scripted moments though: your entrance, your mannerisms, how you play to the crowd or taunt, the believability of your ring psychology, etc. Theres a reason why entrances are so highly choreographed, theres are reason why when Daniel Bryan is sitting in the corner shaking his head you get hype or why Bray spider walks, theres a reason why Dolph Ziggler getting beat up is more entertaining then him dominating. They find ways to put their own mark on matches, hell even Ryder can get a woo woo woo before the broski boot. 

She should certainly be given more scripted opportunities to show a character that fans can connect with but she could be doing more herself.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

In regards to questioning Paige's wrestling passion, I can't speak for her but this is how I see it from what I've seen and read. 

It's an important part of her as a person because it's all she knows since she was raised in it. In a couple years she'll have been wrestling half her life. If she didn't genuinely love it she wouldn't have wrestled for years around Europe and in Shimmer in front of tiny crowds. She would have quit by now if she didn't have a passion for it. There was never any guarantee of her working for Vince and wrestling on the big stage for the big money because her parents aren't big names and never worked in WWE. Obviously she wanted to reach WWE fame because so do most wrestlers. In that doc about her family she admits she didn't care for it at first even though it was the family business, but once she started getting in the ring she instantly loved it. Anyone would have to to devote most your life to it. Shes not someone like Brock Lesnar who's clearly in it for the money, had an easy path to WWE, and was instantly groomed to be the next big thing. She made a remark in her interview with Michael Cole that she wanted to build a hall of fame worthy career which shows she's in it for the long haul. No one would have told her to say that. 

When youre raised in a wrestling family it goes without saying that a big part of taking up wrestling is making the family proud. You don't think that's a major part why Charlotte is in the business now? She knows she's the last hope at this point to carry the Flair name in to the next generation since Reid passed. She even said on twitter her NXT womens championship match was for Reid. And during the post match interview you can see how great it makes her feel when Ric is there saying her match at NXT takeover was the greatest moment in his career. I'm sure that validated her career choice right there. 

When I saw Cody Hall in that E60 doc about Scott Hall, you could sense he initially took up wrestling in an attempt to connect with his father. But you see recent interviews of him now and it seems like he's genuinely loving it, talks passionately about the business, and he's so eager to learn more by turning down developmental contracts to wrestle around the world first. 

Seems like a silly thing to debate.


----------



## rpags71

Leonardo Spanky said:


> In regards to questioning Paige's wrestling passion, I can't speak for her but this is how I see it from what I've seen and read.
> 
> It's an important part of her as a person because it's all she knows since she was raised in it. In a couple years she'll have been wrestling half her life. If she didn't genuinely love it she wouldn't have wrestled for years around Europe and in Shimmer in front of tiny crowds. She would have quit by now if she didn't have a passion for it. There was never any guarantee of her working for Vince and wrestling on the big stage for the big money because her parents aren't big names and never worked in WWE. Obviously she wanted to reach WWE fame because so do most wrestlers. In that doc about her family she admits she didn't care for it at first even though it was the family business, but once she started getting in the ring she instantly loved it. Anyone would have to to devote most your life to it. Shes not someone like Brock Lesnar who's clearly in it for the money, had an easy path to WWE, and was instantly groomed to be the next big thing. She made a remark in her interview with Michael Cole that she wanted to build a hall of fame worthy career which shows she's in it for the long haul. No one would have told her to say that.
> 
> When youre raised in a wrestling family it goes without saying that a big part of taking up wrestling is making the family proud. You don't think that's a major part why Charlotte is in the business now? She knows she's the last hope at this point to carry the Flair name in to the next generation since Reid passed. She even said on twitter her NXT womens championship match was for Reid. And during the post match interview you can see how great it makes her feel when Ric is there saying her match at NXT takeover was the greatest moment in his career. I'm sure that validated her career choice right there.
> 
> When I saw Cody Hall in that E60 doc about Scott Hall, you could sense he initially took up wrestling in an attempt to connect with his father. But you see recent interviews of him now and it seems like he's genuinely loving it, talks passionately about the business, and he's so eager to learn more by turning down developmental contracts to wrestle around the world first.
> 
> Seems like a silly thing to debate.


Totally agree. I even heard she didn't make it her first wwe tryout when she tried to be for typical feminine with makeup etc. the second tryout, she came more similar to like she is today, and got the job. She's in it for the long haul, because it's her dream.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

rpags71 said:


> Totally agree. I even heard she didn't make it her first wwe tryout when she tried to be for typical feminine with makeup etc. the second tryout, she came more similar to like she is today, and got the job. She's in it for the long haul, because it's her dream.


Yeah. I just don't see anything to indicate that she DOESN'T have a passion for the business, which is why I was surprised to see it being a topic of debate here.


----------



## rpags71

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Yeah. I just don't see anything to indicate that she DOESN'T have a passion for the business, which is why I was surprised to see it being a topic of debate here.


I' don't see a lack of passion at all. If anything, the, raw fallout video from when she won the title,should tell u all u need to know about her passion for wrestling. I'm pretty sure it wasn't kayfabe eaither, with Lana, other heel divas hugging her.

http://youtu.be/Ne8SWH-Mf7c


----------



## -Skullbone-

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Sorry I'm too stupid to read long things while comprehending it and too slow to type fast. So when I do see something similar to what you posted I'm fascinated by it because it probably would've taken me like 3 hours to write up something like that.


Nah mate don't say things like that. Huge walls of text definitely aren't much in regards to being able to communicate something properly. Simply put, if you were to get your points across in the way I was hoping to, but with less text, it would suggest that you were smarter than I was. Less is more!



CrystalFissure said:


> You are phenomenal. Can't rep you because I need to pass it around more or something. Like you I'm also a speed typer. I can get it all said quickly.
> 
> Kevin Dunn is cancerous. There is almost no good recounts about that guy, ever. He's clearly someone who holds women in an archaic view as you said, and clearly has no care for the wrestling business at all. Fuck that guy.


Ah geez. Come off it now! 

I would just like to make it clear again that I try not to let internal reports and 'scandals' determine my opinions on wrestling. There are a couple of things though that make me wonder "huh, now why did this happen?" The heat Dunn has on him from so many co-workers is pretty telling and the story that comes out is generally the same. Regardless, he isn't the first and he won't be the last to exploit his industry's environment without really caring for it.



Reaper said:


> Why Paige? What is so different or great about her to be handed 3 months at the top of the ladder? Why not Emma, or Summer, or anyone else? It's clearly not her talent or ability .. not a captivating presence or character .. not mic ability .. Then what? Appearance? Age? *Maybe they thought that a younger champion would attract the female kiddie audience .. but that wasn't gonna happen because that's AJ's demographic ...*


Absolutely Paige attracts the kiddies! That's definitely one of the best things about her brand. There are heaps of kids that say they want to be champ like her one day and how inspirational she is at her age. She and AJ are very popular with that particular demographic.



Mr. Kennedy said:


> Not to crap on Paige, but she was doomed as a babyface. Every attribute she has, AJ Lee is better in every way. I think people completely misread the NXT reactions she was getting, *it's not hard to get cheered in front of the same audience so frequently.* Regardless of what people wanna say, there isn't much difference between Full Sail and the old Impact Zone in that regard, and let's not forget that Hoytamania was once a thing as well.


Tell that to the guys who get nothing. And it shouldn't take away from the fact that she was one of their hottest acts. Perhaps it was WWE that was wrong though and misread that momentum as something that was totally universal. Maybe they thought it was enough for Paige to go on the main show and get involved in the title picture straight way, because surely SO many knew about her right? Seems pretty likely to be truthful. If that is the case, maybe next time with acts like Zayn they can afford to be a little more cerebral about it.


----------



## Reaper

-Skullbone- said:


> Absolutely Paige attracts the kiddies! That's definitely one of the best things about her brand. There are heaps of kids that say they want to be champ like her one day and how inspirational she is at her age. She and AJ are very popular with that particular demographic.


Except that all kids just like winners period ... You can book a cockroach to be a good guy and kids will love it :draper2 

Simple minds are easy to please I suppose. 

Edit: I was so not intending to troll with this post .. I guess I just can't help it sometimes. 

In all seriousness, the fact that she's champion is what got her over with some kids. My real point is that if the WWE had booked Emma in the exact same spot as Paige, would it really have made any difference .. I think Emma actually had way more of a shot at getting over with kids than Paige.


----------



## PRODIGY

Reaper said:


> Why Paige? What is so different or great about her to be handed 3 months at the top of the ladder? Why not Emma, or Summer, or anyone else? It's clearly not her talent or ability .. not a captivating presence or character .. not mic ability .. Then what? Appearance? Age? Maybe they thought that a younger champion would attract the female kiddie audience .. but that wasn't gonna happen because that's AJ's demographic ...


Are u saying she's not talented are not as talented as the divas you mentioned? I understand that she hasn't lived up to the hype that a few of her fans not all boosted her up to be, but she has only been on the main roster a few months. It took AJ awhile to get where she is and plus she had the great opportunity to work along side the main event guys.


----------



## Reaper

Legasee said:


> Are u saying she's not talented are not as talented as the divas you mentioned? I understand that she hasn't lived up to the hype that a few of her fans not all boosted her up to be, but she has only been on the main roster a few months. It took AJ awhile to get where she is and plus she had the great opportunity to work along side the main event guys.


Not just her fans though. It's the WWE too over-estimating her by putting the belt on her right off the bat. Still can't figure out why. I'm being pedantic about this for a reason and that reason is that everything about the WWE's booking of Paige suggests to me that they were backing a legit talent based on something. But what is that something because that something has not come through in any way at all. 

It does take everyone a few months to get over at least which is how she should've been booked ... But what was the point of giving her the belt and then booking her to look like some sort of an unbeatable monster? What was that point of it all? What was that reason? You have to remember that they tried the same thing with Axel and it failed. And I've read that Gail Kim was given the belt the same way too and that failed too. So it was a decision that already had two bad precedents as well. 

That's something I want a legit explanation for. Not just random "oh she deserves it because she's young and talented and has a future" because that argument can be made for _everybody _on the roster and yet no one gets that kind of booking right out of the gate.


----------



## PUNKY

Legasee said:


> Are u saying she's not talented are not as talented as the divas you mentioned? I understand that she hasn't lived up to the hype that a few of her fans not all boosted her up to be, but she has only been on the main roster a few months.* It took AJ awhile to get where she is and plus she had the great opportunity to work along side the main event guys.*


Something that a lot of people seem to forget. If ANY of the other divas had the opportunity to work with guys like cena,punk,bryan etc or was given the raw gm role i'd bet my bottom dollar most of them would be over too. 
People forget that even the GOAT divas lita and trish started their careers by working with the hardyz and tna. (Back when the tag team division was big) That helped them get over a lot, I'm not denying that they were popular before that but it certainly helped that they were involved with male talents.


----------



## gl83

Reaper said:


> Not just her fans though. It's the WWE too over-estimating her by putting the belt on her right off the bat. Still can't figure out why. I'm being pedantic about this for a reason and that reason is that everything about the WWE's booking of Paige suggests to me that they were backing a legit talent based on something. But what is that something because that something has not come through in any way at all.
> 
> It does take everyone a few months to get over at least which is how she should've been booked ... But what was the point of giving her the belt and then booking her to look like some sort of an unbeatable monster? What was that point of it all? What was that reason? *You have to remember that they tried the same thing with Axel and it failed. And I've read that Gail Kim was given the belt the same way too and that failed too.* So it was a decision that already had two bad precedents as well.
> 
> That's something I want a legit explanation for. Not just random "oh she deserves it because she's young and talented and has a future" because that argument can be made for _everybody _on the roster and yet no one gets that kind of booking right out of the gate.


I guess you can also add Rocky Maivia to that list. Got pushed way too fast right out of the gate, won the IC title within 3 months or so and as a result the fans lashed out against him. Santino Marella as well. Long before he became a goofy comedy character, he won the IC title in his debut. Within a month or so, fans turned on him and were actually taking pleasure in seeing him get destroyed.


So, yeah, these quick pushes don't exactly have a good success ratio.


----------



## islesfan13

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Something that a lot of people seem to forget. If ANY of the other divas had the opportunity to work with guys like cena,punk,bryan etc or was given the raw gm role i'd bet my bottom dollar most of them would be over too.
> People forget that even the GOAT divas lita and trish started their careers by working with the hardyz and tna. (Back when the tag team division was big) That helped them get over a lot, I'm not denying that they were popular before that but it certainly helped that they were involved with male talents.


Not too mention that AJ honestly aint that great. Shes good on the mic but shes not the GOAT and I haven't seen her have a match where I said wow this girl is a future HOFer.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Reaper said:


> Not just her fans though. It's the WWE too over-estimating her by putting the belt on her right off the bat. Still can't figure out why. I'm being pedantic about this for a reason and that reason is that everything about the WWE's booking of Paige suggests to me that they were backing a legit talent based on something. But what is that something because that something has not come through in any way at all.
> 
> It does take everyone a few months to get over at least which is how she should've been booked ... But what was the point of giving her the belt and then booking her to look like some sort of an unbeatable monster? What was that point of it all? What was that reason? You have to remember that they tried the same thing with Axel and it failed. And I've read that Gail Kim was given the belt the same way too and that failed too. So it was a decision that already had two bad precedents as well.
> 
> That's something I want a legit explanation for. Not just random "oh she deserves it because she's young and talented and has a future" because that argument can be made for _everybody _on the roster and yet no one gets that kind of booking right out of the gate.


A few points:

-She got her ass kicked for large stretches of time during every fight she's been in. Unbeatable monster? Maybe just a slight exaggeration, don't you think? This wasn't Ryback or Rusev here...

-Still in agreeance that she shouldn't have gotten the belt straight off the bat, BUT..

-I think it was a decision based on lack of faith in the rest of the roster. AJ, who is a GREAT diva, outshone EVERYBODY during the final months of her reign. She called out the entire TD Crew with the Pipebombshell, and none of them was able to really make her eat her words. Nattie failed on the mic, Naomi failed to get a character across in years of time and only recently seems to have "gotten" it, Eva and Cameron.. are Eva and Cameron. And the Bellas stepped up to an extent, but they too showed their lack of understanding/nuance in their own characters, doing the L for Loser gesture while technically being faces and similar silly preventable mistakes. I also suspect the WWE didn't want either diva to "outshadow" their husband by being a titleholder while their respective better halves were not, but that's just a guess on my part. Which really only left Alicia and Aksana who had been designated jobbers for quite some time now, Emma or Summer (kinda doing their own thing at the time, though I think those would have been decent options nonetheless) or an NXT Call up. They went for the latter, took a gamble, because they didn't have much to lose either I reckon. 

Then there's the question of how much of a speed decision it was, as I'm not sure how much time in advance AJ told them she was going afwwe for a bit. Who knows, really.

-As for that certain je ne sais quo you are failing to see in Paige, I'm honestly not sure what to tell you, it's kinda hard to put into words. I just appreciate her style, both in ring and in interviews. I also admire her apparent work ethic; In the often referenced documentary "fighting with my family" where she initially drew my interest there's a scene where she's walking along a boardwalk of sorts, handing out flyers for the evening's wrestling event, even though in the end there's really only a handfull of people that show up. I see that same drive to promote in her work in the WWE, and maybe that's why the higher ups like her. She (along with Bayley and to a slightly lesser extent Emma) are constantly promoting WWE on twitter. Re-tweeting pics of fanart (Paige above all re-tweets and actually responds to her followers more than most if not all divas I've at times followed on there). I've seen backstage interviews where she talks about training and watching taped footage of Bull Nakano etc. Call me biased (cause I clearly am), but I just don't think that MOST of the divas on the roster put this much into their craft. AJ yes, Summer maybe, Bellas and Nattie I'm willing to believe (although Nattie seems to be complacent at times, I can't really blame her either) but if you told me today that Cameron has never heard of Sensational Sherry, I'd believe you. 

Girls like AJ, Paige, Emma, Bayley seem to love this business as much as I do, and that's why I feel like the more of them are entrusted to make the division shine, the better. It's why I rejoice every time one of them gets called up. I think their passion and drive will make them succesfull in the long run no matter what (shoplifting and such behaviour wrecking pushes not taken into consideration) and am therefore just not that bothered with how skilled or flawed they are in one respect or another at the beginning of their career. I like them for the promise they hold, as much as what they bring to the table right now. I figure they'll get into their own swing eventually. Maybe not as quick as AJ who has always been a natural talker, but they'll get there. 

Addendum: You know, or they get terribly misused ala Gail Kim. Who showed that talent, passion, looks and drive is not a guaranteed winning recipe in the WWE Divas Division. But I do think that guys like Triple H, Dusty, etc, real wrestler-wrestlers, would rather put their faith in someone who CLEARLY loves this business than someone that might have a bit more experience and finesse, but doesn't have that love for professional wrestling. Again, just an inspired guess 

SECOND ADDENDUM/EDIT: I just want to make clear that as much as I like Paige, I love me some AJ too. That girl didn't get chances with the guys because she was just a pretty face at the right time, that girl has IT in spades as far as I'm concerned. She's a smart woman, who knows what she's doing in and around the ring. MOST of the divas on our current roster I do NOT think would've gotten as over as she got if given the same exact chances. Paige being one of the few exceptions (although she wouldn't have fit the role quite as well btw. Her getting abused by Brian wouldn't have worked as well as him abusing tiny AJ..).


----------



## PUNKY

islesfan13 said:


> Not too mention that AJ honestly aint that great. Shes good on the mic but shes not the GOAT and I haven't seen her have a match where I said wow this girl is a future HOFer.


I feel the exact same way. I'm not gonna deny aj's good on the mic, Best out of the divas for sure. (Help's that she worked alongside punk for a decent amount of time as well, He obviously mentored her with promo's etc.) but to me that's her main selling point. 

I just don't see how she's considered a "GOAT" ? I can't remember any stand out matches that iv'e really enjoyed where iv'e thought wow this girl's great, Whereas with paige i can instantly think of the nxt arrival match vs emma, Her match against nattie, Matches she's had with summer etc. Of course this is a matter of opinion but your not allowed to say any of this because otherwise your a "hater". 

As an (obvious) paige fan i'll be the first one to admit she's not an all time great, _yet_. I'll also be the first to admit there's things she needs to work on ie mic skills but i do feel if your a paige fan your not allowed to criticize any aspect of aj's work otherwise your dismissed as a "jealous hater".


----------



## islesfan13

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I feel the exact same way. I'm not gonna deny aj's good on the mic, Best out of the divas for sure. (Help's that she worked alongside punk for a decent amount of time as well, He obviously mentored her with promo's etc.) but to me that's her main selling point.
> 
> I just don't see how she's considered a "GOAT" ? I can't remember any stand out matches that iv'e really enjoyed where iv'e thought wow this girl's great, Whereas with paige i can instantly think of the nxt arrival match vs emma, Her match against nattie, Matches she's had with summer etc. Of course this is a matter of opinion but your not allowed to say any of this because otherwise your a "hater".
> 
> As an (obvious) paige fan i'll be the first one to admit she's not an all time great, _yet_. I'll also be the first to admit there's things she needs to work on ie mic skills but i do feel if your a paige fan your not allowed to criticize any aspect of aj's work otherwise your dismissed as a "jealous hater".


AJ mark logic. Trash paige as much as you can but never say anything bad about the GOAT AJ. I find it funny that they have moved on from trashing her mic skills to her acting skills then to her wrestling ability and now they are trashing her passion. How can anyone question her passion for the business is beyond me.


----------



## PUNKY

islesfan13 said:


> AJ mark logic. Trash paige as much as you can but never say anything bad about the GOAT AJ. I find it funny that they have moved on from trashing her mic skills to her acting skills then to her wrestling ability and now they are trashing her passion. How can anyone question her passion for the business is beyond me.


Completely agree. Anyone that questions paige's passion for the business needs to go and watch her documentary about her and her family, Why would someone wrestle since the age of 13 just to impress their family ? Paige even said herself she didn't like wrestling at first but as soon as she got into the ring messing about doing moves with her brothers she loved it.

I do find that most avid aj marks just clutch at straws. I mean look at yesterday... They all say she can't act and has no passion for the business but when someone posts the 2 videos of her getting emotional after winning the belts it's "She has no passion, She's just acting in those vids" Er hang on didn't you say she can't act. Make your mind up. :


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I feel the exact same way. I'm not gonna deny aj's good on the mic, Best out of the divas for sure. (Help's that she worked alongside punk for a decent amount of time as well, He obviously mentored her with promo's etc.) but to me that's her main selling point.
> 
> I just don't see how she's considered a "GOAT" ? I can't remember any stand out matches that iv'e really enjoyed where iv'e thought wow this girl's great, Whereas with paige i can instantly think of the nxt arrival match vs emma, Her match against nattie, Matches she's had with summer etc. Of course this is a matter of opinion but your not allowed to say any of this because otherwise your a "hater".


Personally, I feel that this AJ vs Natalya match was better than the one with Paige.



I think AJ's in-ring ability gets underrated by a lot of people due to the majority of her title reign being spent against subpar wrestlers. The only real polished wrestler AJ got to face in the past year was Natalya, and they had some really good matches. How much can you really expect from someone in 5 minute matches against Brie Bella?


----------



## PRODIGY

Randumo24 said:


> Personally, I feel that this AJ vs Natalya match was better than the one with Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> I think AJ's in-ring ability gets underrated by a lot of people *due to the majority of her title reign being spent against subpar wrestlers. The only real polished wrestler AJ got to face in the past year was Natalya, and they had some really good matches. How much can you really expect from someone in 5 minute matches against Brie Bella*?



So AJ gets a pass for having subpar matches with subpar divas but Paige doesn't get a pass when she's been force to face those same divas?


----------



## PUNKY

Legasee said:


> So AJ gets a pass for having subpar matches with subpar divas but Paige doesn't get a pass when she's been force to face those same divas?


:clap:clap:clap Was just about to say the exact same thing. Hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Legasee said:


> So AJ gets a pass for having subpar matches with subpar divas but Paige doesn't get a pass when she's been force to face those same divas?


I never said Paige has bad matches. All I said was that AJ has had worse talent to feud with. You should really pay attention to what I'm saying, not lump me in with other people. However, Paige has had the majority of her main roster matches against Alicia Fox, who's better than any of the TD cast, bar Natalya. I don't know where you're getting that I've said Paige is not a good wrestler in the ring.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Randumo24 said:


> I never said Paige has bad matches. All I said was that AJ has had worse talent to feud with. You should really pay attention to what I'm saying, not lump me in with other people. However, Paige has had the majority of her main roster matches against Alicia Fox, who's better than any of the TD cast, bar Natalya. I don't know where you're getting that I've said Paige is not a good wrestler in the ring.


All Paige fans get lumped in together, as do all AJ fans. And all Bryan fans. Not to mention all Punk fans. All Reigns fans. All Ambrose fans. Wait... I wonder if there's a pattern here? :waffle


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> I never said Paige has bad matches. All I said was that AJ has had worse talent to feud with. You should really pay attention to what I'm saying, not lump me in with other people. However, Paige has had the majority of her main roster matches against Alicia Fox, who's better than any of the TD cast, bar Natalya. I don't know where you're getting that I've said Paige is not a good wrestler in the ring.


She's also had matches with the likes of tamina cameron and aksana so don't try and say aj had to work with the worst talents and paige got the stars to work with. Also i'm pretty sure you've knocked her wrestling abilities more than once and say how she "botches" so often :yawn. so how can you say youv'e never said she's not a good wrestler ?


----------



## tommo010

I'm actually a fan of both I just lean more towards Paige because I'm a fan of Saraya Bevis more then I am of April Brooks and the things we can take from this whole thread are, Paige is slighty better then AJ in the ring and AJ is better on the mic then Paige only the blind marks will dispute these 2 factors, the one common ground we all need to get behind is their feud should be good for all if booking goes well, Paige will no doubt get better on the mic working with AJ and by the same regards working with Paige will up AJ's performance in the ring to a higher level I'm not saying Paige is light years ahead of AJ either just saying working with Paige will bring the best out of AJ.


----------



## Not Lying

tommo010 said:


> I'm actually a fan of both I just lean more towards Paige because I'm a fan of Saraya Bevis more then I am of April Brooks and the things we can take from this whole thread are, Paige is slighty better then AJ in the ring and AJ is better on the mic then Paige only the blind marks will dispute these 2 factors, the one common ground we all need to get behind is their feud should be good for all if booking goes well, Paige will no doubt get better on the mic working with AJ and by the same regards working with Paige will up AJ's performance in the ring to a higher level I'm not saying Paige is light years ahead of AJ either just saying working with Paige will bring the best out of AJ.


Post of the year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> She's also had matches with the likes of tamina cameron and aksana so don't try and say aj had to work with the worst talents and paige got the stars to work with. Also i'm pretty sure you've knocked her wrestling abilities more than once and say how she "botches" so often :yawn. so how can you say youv'e never said she's not a good wrestler ?


No, you're wrong about that too. The only thing I've knocked about Paige in the ring are that her finishers aren't very good finishers, and that she can lack ring psychology. Both of which are true. The ring psychology is especially true when it comes to the PTO, since her moveset doesn't wear down the areas the PTO targets.

I never said she botches often.


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> No, you're wrong about that too. The only thing I've knocked about Paige in the ring are that her finishers aren't very good finishers, and that she can lack ring psychology. Both of which are true. The ring psychology is especially true when it comes to the PTO, since her moveset doesn't wear down the areas the PTO targets.
> 
> I never said she botches often.


Alright well maybe i was wrong on that part i might have got you mixed up with someone else. :hmm: Can't be bothered going through your old posts so i'll take your word with that. When you say i'm wrong about that too, What else was i wrong with ?


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Alright well maybe i was wrong on that part i might have got you mixed up with someone else. :hmm: Can't be bothered going through your old posts so i'll take your word with that. When you say i'm wrong about that too, What else was i wrong with ?


That you were wrong about the botches as well as the bad matches. The only criticisms I've made about Paige were fair & true. I don't hate Paige, I'd like her to improve so that she can be a worthy career rival for AJ.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Makes me wonder sometimes if we would ever say that Paige made a big an impact as AJ if her work remains within the confines of women's wrestling, because I don't see another woman becoming as relevant as AJ was during her love rectangle storyline with Cena, Kane, Punk, and Bryan, anytime soon anyway.


----------



## PRODIGY

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Makes me wonder sometimes if we would ever say that Paige made a big an impact as AJ if her work remains within the confines of women's wrestling, because I don't see another woman becoming as relevant as AJ was during her love rectangle storyline with Cena, Kane, Punk, and Bryan, anytime soon anyway.


It depends on if the E will give them that opportunity. AJ was constantly on TV in multiple segments at times. And that was great to see for a diva. AJ took that opportunity an ran with it.


----------



## tommo010

Randumo24 said:


> No, you're wrong about that too. The only thing I've knocked about Paige in the ring are that her finishers aren't very good finishers, and that she can lack ring psychology. Both of which are true. The ring psychology is especially true when it comes to the PTO, since her moveset doesn't wear down the areas the PTO targets.
> 
> I never said she botches often.


A lot of wrestling moves require both performers to execute then and both girls actually have finishers that require help and a good sell. 

Paige Turner is a funny one, if the opponent is willing to sell it correctly it can look devastating example is the NxT one on Nattie, but it can also look like crap if oversold or plain not sold AJ is guilty of the oversell on Paige's debut I think she actually wanted to sell it well but she went too early making it look weak. This is the moves weakness it requires the opponents help to work. I would see Paige Turner more a signature move then a finisher now but also it has potential to be an out of nowhere finisher. 

AJ is no different in this case looking back at her early days she had Sliced Bread as a finisher which requires her opponents help to execute with lifting and steadying AJ as she runs up the turnbuckles. Black Widow is also a move that requires help to execute from the opponent, they lift and guide AJ around their body as she locks it in, its another submission that looks good too but it has potential to be broken or reversed. 

I don't see your problem with PTO though, yes it requires time to lock in but no different then a Sharpshooter in my opinion. I understand your claims of Paige not working her opponent but that mainly comes from booking a 3/4min match where you're booked to get beaten down the majority of the match it just doesn't give time to work back/legs. The one thing I like about the PTO apart from how good it looks is it has no counter once it's locked in and I think that's a feature that must be focused on with this finisher, unless Paige releases it I cannot see anyone breaking this hold which is what forces the tap out.


----------



## gl83

Legasee said:


> It depends on if the E will give them that opportunity. AJ was constantly on TV in multiple segments at times. And that was great to see for a diva. AJ took that opportunity an ran with it.



2012 was a weird year for the Divas. The Divas division was in shambles for the most part with Layla doing nothing as Divas champion. But, on the otherhand, girls like AJ & Eve had storylines going on outside of the division which helped develop their characters. Much like how Trish & Lita's interactions with the Superstars' helped them to develop their own personas, WWE took the same approach with AJ & Eve.


----------



## gl83

tommo010 said:


> A lot of wrestling moves require both performers to execute then and both girls actually have finishers that require help and a good sell.
> 
> Paige Turner is a funny one, if the opponent is willing to sell it correctly it can look devastating example is the NxT one on Nattie, but it can also look like crap if oversold or plain not sold AJ is guilty of the oversell on Paige's debut I think she actually wanted to sell it well but she went too early making it look weak. This is the moves weakness it requires the opponents help to work. I would see Paige Turner more a signature move then a finisher now but also it has potential to be an out of nowhere finisher.
> 
> AJ is no different in this case looking back at her early days she had Sliced Bread as a finisher which requires her opponents help to execute with lifting and steadying AJ as she runs up the turnbuckles. Black Widow is also a move that requires help to execute from the opponent, they lift and guide AJ around their body as she locks it in, its another submission that looks good too but it has potential to be broken or reversed.
> 
> I don't see your problem with PTO though, yes it requires time to lock in but no different then a Sharpshooter in my opinion. I understand your claims of Paige not working her opponent but that mainly comes from booking a 3/4min match where you're booked to get beaten down the majority of the match it just doesn't give time to work back/legs. The one thing I like about the PTO apart from how good it looks is it has no counter once it's locked in and I think that's a feature that must be focused on with this finisher, unless Paige releases it I cannot see anyone breaking this hold which is what forces the tap out.




But, on the other hand it kinda kills the suspense when once its locked in its over, there's no escape. 


The WWE-style, which is more story-driven, likes to focus on submissions where the person CAN escape from the hold. You know seeing the struggle as the person fights to hang on and either tries to fight and claw their way to the ropes or to counter the submission. An example would be Chris Jericho. He basically switched from the Liontamer, which was basically unescapable, to the more modern Walls' version, which is more of a Boston Crab, but allows the recipient to fight and claw all the while getting the fans reacting as the recipient fights to get out.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

No, I do believe that there is a way to get out of the PTO. Cameron almost did it inadvertently, she (stupidly) got one of her arms out of the chickenwing to tap out, and if she got both of them out she could push off of Paige's body or the floor and flip over to release the pressure, or strike Paige with her hands until she got on the defensive.

By the way, Paige actually has moves that could be used to weaken the legs and back that are targeted by the PTO. For instance the stump puller that she used in her match with Naomi stretches the muscles and connective tissue of the legs, while the modified cloverleaf with the knee to the back puts pressure on the small of the back. She's got what she needs to make it believable with storytelling, just the time to get it all done is what's required.


----------



## gl83

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> No, I do believe that there is a way to get out of the PTO. Cameron almost did it inadvertently, she (stupidly) got one of her arms out of the chickenwing to tap out, and if she got both of them out she could push off of Paige's body or the floor and flip over to release the pressure, or strike Paige with her hands until she got on the defensive.
> 
> By the way, Paige actually has moves that could be used to weaken the legs and back that are targeted by the PTO. For instance the stump puller that she used in her match with Naomi stretches the muscles and connective tissue of the legs, while the modified cloverleaf with the knee to the back puts pressure on the small of the back. She's got what she needs to make it believable with storytelling, just the time to get it all done is what's required.



I think that's something WWE should do when AJ/Paige finally square off. Having AJ escape the PTO and Paige escaping/countering the Black Widow. One of the things I liked about AJ/Kaitlyn was that both of them kicked out/escaped their opponents' respective finishers. Likewise Trish/Lita would do the same in their matches as well. It gives the match a big fight feel, where both competitors are taking everything that their opponent is dishing out.


----------



## Freeway.86

gl83 said:


> But, on the other hand it kinda kills the suspense when once its locked in its over, there's no escape.
> 
> 
> The WWE-style, which is more story-driven, likes to focus on submissions where the person CAN escape from the hold. You know seeing the struggle as the person fights to hang on and either tries to fight and claw their way to the ropes or to counter the submission. An example would be Chris Jericho. He basically switched from the Liontamer, which was basically unescapable, to the more modern Walls' version, which is more of a Boston Crab, but allows the recipient to fight and claw all the while getting the fans reacting as the recipient fights to get out.


Chris Jericho had to change how he did the Walls because of the size of the guys he was facing in WWE. With most of them,, they just were too big and not flexible enough to be put in the Liontamer.


And with the PTO, it's one of those moves that is something to break out of early before Paige locks it in. It being unbreakable actually is good because it's something the announcers and fans can realize that once it's locked in, the match is over and it can get over as one of those end all moves.


----------



## trademarklas

According to a Retweet from Paige, her match in Toronto today with Natalya got a this is awesome chant. Very cool to hear.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> Chris Jericho had to change how he did the Walls because of the size of the guys he was facing in WWE. With most of them,, they just were too big and not flexible enough to be put in the Liontamer.
> 
> 
> And with the PTO, it's one of those moves that is something to break out of early before Paige locks it in. It being unbreakable actually is good because it's something the announcers and* fans can realize that once it's locked in, the match is over and it can get over as one of those end all moves.*


That's why it's a cool move to use on rare occasions, but a crappy finisher. Why do you think Natalya barely ever uses the Pin Up Strong? And, why do you think that the reaction for the PTO has gone steadily down the more she's used it? (Just like I said it would btw) Pro wrestling is about drama. If it were super realistic, AJ would be winning matches with her sleepers & guillotine chokes, because those are legit finishing moves in a real fight.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Again, the PTO is very breakable, it's just that there wasn't a big match situation since she debuted the move that warranted the first questioning of its viability. Right now the fans know its effectiveness is 100%, so when somebody eventually does break it, it'll be much more special.


----------



## p862011

Reaper said:


> Except that all kids just like winners period ... You can book a cockroach to be a good guy and kids will love it :draper2
> 
> Simple minds are easy to please I suppose.
> 
> Edit: I was so not intending to troll with this post .. I guess I just can't help it sometimes.
> 
> In all seriousness, the fact that she's champion is what got her over with some kids. My real point is that if the WWE had booked Emma in the exact same spot as Paige, would it really have made any difference .. I think Emma actually had way more of a shot at getting over with kids than Paige.


she absolutely does emma is so underrated emma has the ability to be next top face diva she is attractive,blonde,good body and very charismatic and quite likeable and very good in the ring


----------



## gl83

p862011 said:


> she absolutely does emma is so underrated emma has the ability to be next top face diva she is attractive,blonde,good body and very charismatic and quite likeable and very good in the ring




Yeah, but now with everything that's happened, who knows if Emma will ever get an opportunity. She's already on or near the bottom of the Diva pecking order as is. Something like what happened last week certainly doesn't help her standing.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

gl83 said:


> Yeah, but now with everything that's happened, who knows if Emma will ever get an opportunity. She's already on or near the bottom of the Diva pecking order as is. Something like what happened last week certainly doesn't help her standing.


Well, at least she won't be mixed tag-teaming with Santino anymore. I wonder what they'll do with her next.


----------



## gl83

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, at least she won't be mixed tag-teaming with Santino anymore. I wonder what they'll do with her next.


Maybe they'll "Bo Dallas" her and send her back to NXT for a re-packaging?


----------



## Dan Pratt

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, at least she won't be mixed tag-teaming with Santino anymore. I wonder what they'll do with her next.


Why won't she be mixed tagging with Santino anymore? Did I miss something. I mean she could end up not being on tv after this, but if she was on TV not clear why Santino would suddenly be off the table.


----------



## Freeway.86

Dan Pratt said:


> Why won't she be mixed tagging with Santino anymore? Did I miss something. I mean she could end up not being on tv after this, but if she was on TV not clear why Santino would suddenly be off the table.


Santino announced today on at a house show that he suffered a third neck injury and has to retire. So that's why mixed tags are off the table. 

Honestly, I think going back down to NXT might do Emma some good. Gets her a little off the radar of the higher ups and lets her rehab her image and in a few months they can redebut her.


----------



## rpags71

Dan Pratt said:


> Why won't she be mixed tagging with Santino anymore? Did I miss something. I mean she could end up not being on tv after this, but if she was on TV not clear why Santino would suddenly be off the table.


Santino announced his retirement at the Toronto house show tonight. Had a third neck injury.


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> Santino announced today on at a house show that he suffered a third neck injury and has to retire. So that's why mixed tags are off the table.
> 
> Honestly, I think going back down to NXT might do Emma some good. Gets her a little off the radar of the higher ups and lets her rehab her image and in a few months they can redebut her.


WOW. Poor Santino. I wonder if WWE lets him say goodbye tomorrow.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ya I was there tonight. Santino did announce his retirement. As soon as he came out in casual attire I knew it was going to happen since I read his interview recently. 

Anyway, the Paige/Natalya match was so awesome. It started off as a friendly match with a little chain wrestling and they did a stand off with the crowd cheering. My friend and I started the duel Lets go Nattie, let's go Paige chants. After a bit more wrestling Paige got pissed and shoved Natalya, acting a little heelish. 

Lots of pinfalls in this match as there was an extended sequence of various pin attempts back and forth. Paige did her abdominal stretch and it's so good with the way she really grinds and puts some torquing on it. Natalya kicked out of the Paige turner, and since it was Natalya and not AJ the move looked great. Natalya went for the sharpshooter but Paige countered it and went for the PTO which Natalya countered out of and ended up locking in a sharpshooter. Paige tried to get to the ropes but Natalya dragged her back to the center of the ring where she tapped. At least she didn't tap quickly.

They did a little stare down afterward but Paige extended her hand for a handshake and they embraced with a hug. Paige left to let Natalya celebrate. The match was about ten minutes, which is longer than the average tv/ppv match but wish it could have gone longer. Again, easily better than any match she's had on the main roster, but for some reason they never let her wrestle like this on tv. 



















Picked this up at the merch stand. The signed pictures on WWEshop.com have better signatures as this one is more a rushed one since she probably signs a bunch of these quick before each show.But it's an exclusive mini-poster that is only sold at live events.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya I was there tonight. Santino did announce his retirement. As soon as he came out in casual attire I knew it was going to happen since I read his interview recently.
> 
> Anyway, the Paige/Natalya match was so awesome. It started off as a friendly match with a little chain wrestling and they did a stand off with the crowd cheering. My friend and I started the duel Lets go Nattie, let's go Paige chants. After a bit more wrestling Paige got pissed and shoved Natalya, acting a little heelish.
> 
> Lots of pinfalls in this match as there was an extended sequence of various pin attempts back and forth. Paige did her abdominal stretch and it's so good with the way she really grinds and puts some torquing on it. Natalya kicked out of the Paige turner, and since it was Natalya and not AJ the move looked great. Natalya went for the sharpshooter but Paige countered it and went for a texas cloverleaf which Natalya countered out of and ended up locking in a sharpshooter. Paige tried to get to the ropes but Natalya dragged her back to the center of the ring where she tapped. At least she didn't tap quickly.
> 
> They did a little stare down afterward but Paige extended her hand for a handshake and hugged. Paige left to let Natalya celebrate. The match was about ten minutes, which is longer than the average tv/ppv match but wish it could have gone longer. Again, easily better than any match she's had on the main roster, but for some reason they never let her wrestle like this on tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up at the merch stand. The signed pictures on WWEshop.com have better signatures as this one is more a rushed one since she probably signs a bunch of these quick before each show.But it's an exclusive mini-poster that is only sold at live events.


Damn I want one. How much was it? I missed my house show in LI because I had to work:sad:


----------



## Freeway.86

The more and more I hear she has great matches on house shows, the more I'm convinced in the idea that Kevin Dunn is purposely trying to sabotage what NXT talents he can to make Triple H look bad in Vince's eyes and keep him around longer to protect his job. No reason Paige shouldn't be able to showcase her skills on TV, except for Dunn.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan




----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Damn I want one. How much was it? I missed my house show in LI because I had to work:sad:


Last time they had the same 8x10 promo from wweshop and it was $10. This time in Toronto they had this one and it was $20. I think it's about 11x17size.

Another great moment tonight was Jericho making an unadvertised appearance which the Toronto went nuts for. His first match in over a year. He kicked the Miz's ass.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Last time they had the same 8x10 promo from wweshop and it was $10. This time in Toronto they had this one and it was $20. I think it's about 11x17size.
> 
> Another great moment tonight was Jericho making an unadvertised appearance which the Toronto went nuts for. His first match in over a year. He kicked the Miz's ass.


That's a great price and exactly what I was looking for my room. I wanted a poster size photo. Hopefully the online shop adds it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

A short clip my friend recorded of the pin sequence in the match last night against Natalya. There was actually more to this sequence but this was the end of it. And yes that is me counting all the nearfalls like an idiot, even the 1 count. That's how I roll. 






Oh yeah, and who takes pictures at a wrestling event with an IPAD?


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya I was there tonight. Santino did announce his retirement. As soon as he came out in casual attire I knew it was going to happen since I read his interview recently.
> 
> Anyway, the Paige/Natalya match was so awesome. It started off as a friendly match with a little chain wrestling and they did a stand off with the crowd cheering. My friend and I started the duel Lets go Nattie, let's go Paige chants. After a bit more wrestling Paige got pissed and shoved Natalya, acting a little heelish.
> 
> Lots of pinfalls in this match as there was an extended sequence of various pin attempts back and forth. Paige did her abdominal stretch and it's so good with the way she really grinds and puts some torquing on it. Natalya kicked out of the Paige turner, and since it was Natalya and not AJ the move looked great. Natalya went for the sharpshooter but Paige countered it and went for the PTO which Natalya countered out of and ended up locking in a sharpshooter. Paige tried to get to the ropes but Natalya dragged her back to the center of the ring where she tapped. At least she didn't tap quickly.
> 
> They did a little stare down afterward but Paige extended her hand for a handshake and they embraced with a hug. Paige left to let Natalya celebrate. The match was about ten minutes, which is longer than the average tv/ppv match but wish it could have gone longer. Again, easily better than any match she's had on the main roster, but for some reason they never let her wrestle like this on tv.


Are you capable of making any decent size post without trying to take a shot at AJ? I mean, c'mon. You're talking about some event you went to that had nothing to do with her, yet you have to throw in a jab.


----------



## ROHFan19

Randumo24 said:


> Are you capable of making any decent size post without trying to take a shot at AJ? I mean, c'mon. You're talking about some event you went to that had nothing to do with her, yet you have to throw in a jab.




The jealousy is real. He's just depressed that AJ is the star of the Divas division and Paige is going to be just another Diva after this feud since Vince isn't a fan of hers.

I do have to say that dropkick at the end of the video was fucking great. It's a shame because Paige is a real solid worker she's just awful of the mic. Awful on the mic so she can't build a program. AJ has her work cut out for her to make this interesting, especially with her being the face.

Just have Paige attack her from behind and go full on heel. Actions>Words since she can't speak.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

ROHFan19 said:


> The jealousy is real. He's just depressed that AJ is the star of the Divas division and Paige is going to be just another Diva after this feud since Vince isn't a fan of hers.
> 
> I do have to say that dropkick at the end of the video was fucking great. It's a shame because Paige is a real solid worker she's just awful of the mic. Awful on the mic so she can't build a program. AJ has her work cut out for her to make this interesting, especially with her being the face.
> 
> Just have Paige attack her from behind and go full on heel. Actions>Words since she can't speak.


The problem with that is that nobody would want Paige to be just another diva.

The men's division has main eventers, upper carders, mid-carders and jobbers. 

The women's division has two tiers - AJ and everyone that's not AJ.

And AJ was pretty much booked to go over everybody, but this does not a compelling story make. AJ was said to be The Rock of the Divas Division, but she would gain a lot from having a Stone Cold Steve Austin in Paige so that the division didn't have to be completely led by one person in the years to come.

It's also much faster to improve on the mic than in the ring. AJ was no great talker when her career started and she improved a lot, there's no reason why Paige can't or won't, and if anything can help, it's working with the best female mic worker in the company. 

Besides, the Rock/Goldberg feud was awesome, and we all know about Goldberg's skills on the stick.


----------



## p862011

ROHFan19 said:


> The jealousy is real. He's just depressed that AJ is the star of the Divas division and Paige is going to be just another Diva after this feud since Vince isn't a fan of hers.
> 
> I do have to say that dropkick at the end of the video was fucking great. It's a shame because Paige is a real solid worker she's just awful of the mic. Awful on the mic so she can't build a program. AJ has her work cut out for her to make this interesting, especially with her being the face.
> 
> Just have Paige attack her from behind and go full on heel. Actions>Words since she can't speak.


paige is very good on the mic in nxt she cut tons of good promos paige is just not a natural baby face


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> Are you capable of making any decent size post without trying to take a shot at AJ? I mean, c'mon. You're talking about some event you went to that had nothing to do with her, yet you have to throw in a jab.


Ooops, my bad. I guess I can't help myself.

I saw people were ripping the Paige Turner the other day and I was just referencing that because Natalya taking that move is a thing of beauty. The Paige Turner when Paige beat AJ for the divas belt was so botched and I'm certain it was AJ's fault. I hope she didn't do that on purpose. 
:AJ


----------



## ROHFan19

Definitely agree that it would be nice for the WWE to present Paige in that way and that she could be the Rock or Austin to AJ...I just don't think it's going to happen.

I also don't think that Paige will really improve that much on the mic in the near future. She's very young, the accent doesn't help and she's clearly not comfortable talking in front of that many people. Her promo at Takeover was fucking terrible as well so it's not just the big crowds.

Also, the PT botch was all on timing. Those things happen.


----------



## p862011

ehh who cares about mic skills it never killed any promo lita was in and she was god awful on the stick


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'm actually re-watching the first Lita/Trish feud at the moment. It's the one from 2000 when Trish didn't even know how to wrestle yet and the crowd is still crazy into it. The 6 person tag match at Fully Loaded had the crowd screaming for Lita the entire time in anticipation for the Lita and Trish showdown, even when the men in that match were wrestling. They were feuding for like a month at that point and I never saw Lita pick a mic up once.


----------



## ROHFan19

Lita also had an insane amount of natural charisma.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

ROHFan19 said:


> Definitely agree that it would be nice for the WWE to present Paige in that way and that she could be the Rock or Austin to AJ...I just don't think it's going to happen.
> 
> I also don't think that Paige will really improve that much on the mic in the near future. She's very young, the accent doesn't help and she's clearly not comfortable talking in front of that many people. Her promo at Takeover was fucking terrible as well so it's not just the big crowds.
> 
> Also, the PT botch was all on timing. Those things happen.


I personally didn't find the Takeover promo to be bad, she just didn't say anything particularly memorable or meaningful. That's one of the many pitfalls of being booked like a vanilla babyface, a persona that she was still carrying for that promo.

The division has no badasses, and Paige is by far the most believable one to be in that role. I don't see what's stopping her from looking serious and dropping a few threatening lines, and you don't have to talk much to send a message and the fans into you when you're a badass that does badass things. Just ask Roman Reigns.



ROHFan19 said:


> Lita also had an insane amount of natural charisma.


I'm of the personal opinion that how different she acted and wrestled was what got her over, her persona and style fit her well. There was no one like her and that drew people in.


----------



## ROHFan19

Because the WWE sucks and doesn't give a fuck about the Divas. No doubt in my mind that Paige/AJ can have a great feud that stretches across 3 PPVs and keeps people emotionally invested. The WWE just doesn't care to build anything.

I mean seriously, the AJ/Kaitlyn feud was the last feud they booked with any amount of care in it. And to be honest I actually was looking forward to that match because of how they built it, and it definitely delivered.

Why can't they just let Paige show some fucking personality and/or make it personal. It's not hard. Just let her be a bitch and fuck AJ over once and attack her from behind. Adds heat to her, gets AJ more cheers. Win-Win. Fuck WWE.


----------



## Freeway.86

The typwriting monkeys need to actually give Paige something of substance to say. They seem to put in more effort for heels so maybe that will finally let them have her say something interesting. Even the promos she cuts on the app or on WWE's youtube page are good. If she was allowed to do that on Raw or Smackdown, the fans would be more into her.


----------



## p862011

ROHFan19 said:


> Lita also had an insane amount of natural charisma.


she was also given a great character

wwe just needs to give paige a good character to show her personality because so far on RAW she hasn't been given anything but being that dark haired british chick


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> The typwriting monkeys need to actually give Paige something of substance to say. They seem to put in more effort for heels so maybe that will finally let them have her say something interesting. Even the promos she cuts on the app or on WWE's youtube page are good. If she was allowed to do that on Raw or Smackdown, the fans would be more into her.


I agree. I keep saying that too but people don't want to believe it. That little promo she had on the youtube channel after she beat Naomi was good and didn't seem scripted. Her promo on RAW last week was 'vanilla babyface' stuff as someone else mentioned. When she gets good material to deliever on RAW she will be fine.

The criticism over Paige's mic skills is the biggest hyperbole being committed by WWE fans right now. Obviously she needs to improve as well, and that's something the WWE should have been giving her the opportunity to do before AJ returned.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Reppin' those r/SquaredCircle pics bruh!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

^^^^

Anymore of those high quality pics around? I'll take all I can get. Sorry for my crap pics. I'm a sit back and enjoy the show kinda guy and my friend was slacking last night as my photographer.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Anymore of those high quality pics around? I'll take all I can get. Sorry for my crap pics. I'm a sit back and enjoy the show kinda guy and my friend was slacking last night as my photographer.


Here's the full album:
http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...teur_photographer_looking_to_get_feedback_on/

reddit.com/r/squaredcircle has quite a lot of fan recounts with pictures and stuff like that.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> Personally, I feel that this AJ vs Natalya match was better than the one with Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> I think AJ's in-ring ability gets underrated by a lot of people due to the majority of her title reign being spent against subpar wrestlers. The only real polished wrestler AJ got to face in the past year was Natalya, and they had some really good matches. How much can you really expect from someone in 5 minute matches against Brie Bella?


That was a good match but the Natayla Paige and Emma Paige matches were superior.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> A short clip my friend recorded of the pin sequence in the match last night against Natalya. There was actually more to this sequence but this was the end of it. And yes that is me counting all the nearfalls like an idiot, even the 1 count. That's how I roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and who takes pictures at a wrestling event with an IPAD?


Wow very cool amateur style wrestling. Thanks for posting. I bet Paige could kick some guys asses in amateur, same with Natayla.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ooops, my bad. I guess I can't help myself.
> 
> I saw people were ripping the Paige Turner the other day and I was just referencing that because Natalya taking that move is a thing of beauty. The Paige Turner when Paige beat AJ for the divas belt was so botched and I'm certain it was AJ's fault. I hope she didn't do that on purpose.
> :AJ


Funny enough, I thought the same thing. Then I was thinking, that would be weird since AJ is one of the best female sellers in the business. Now that you put them both side by side, the botch looks to be on Paige's end, not AJ. Before you jump down my throat, look at it closer. Instead of having AJ's arm hooked over her neck, the arm was loose. Also, more noticeably, instead of hooking the leg like she did against Natalya, Paige just swung & choped into AJ's leg.

I'd blame that little mishap on nerves from Paige. I don't really blame her for that, considering she was in there against the most popular female wrestler in the world & in front of the biggest crowd(by far) in her career. It's a ton of pressure to put on someone in their debut. Most people would tend to rush in that situation.



islesfan13 said:


> That was a good match but the Natayla Paige and Emma Paige matches were superior.


I'd disagree, but they were all good enough that you could argue either way. What's interesting too is that this other Main Event match from November between AJ & Natalya was really good, but gets overlooked because of the DQ ending.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> Funny enough, I thought the same thing. Then I was thinking, that would be weird since AJ is one of the best female sellers in the business. Now that you put them both side by side, the botch looks to be on Paige's end, not AJ. Before you jump down my throat, look at it closer. Instead of having AJ's arm hooked over her neck, the arm was loose. Also, more noticeably, instead of hooking the leg like she did against Natalya, Paige just swung & choped into AJ's leg.
> 
> I'd blame that little mishap on nerves from Paige. I don't really blame her for that, considering she was in there against the most popular female wrestler in the world & in front of the biggest crowd(by far) in her career. It's a ton of pressure to put on someone in their debut. Most people would tend to rush in that situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd disagree, but they were all good enough that you could argue either way. What's interesting too is that this other Main Event match from November between AJ & Natalya was really good, but gets overlooked because of the DQ ending.


What was funny about that Paige win for the title was that Paige had no idea she was getting called up until that day. Crazy how WWE can think of things on the spot. Unheard of that they gave the title to her at 21 before ever debuting. Someone high up must really like her and IDK if its just HHH. Maybe Steph.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Reaper said:


> Except that all kids just like winners period ... You can book a cockroach to be a good guy and kids will love it :draper2
> 
> Simple minds are easy to please I suppose.


Ah, all wrestling fans' minds are simple to a degree. At least kids enjoy it, whereas us grown ups feel we need reasons why. 



> In all seriousness, the fact that she's champion is what got her over with some kids. My real point is that if the WWE had booked Emma in the exact same spot as Paige, would it really have made any difference .. I think Emma actually had way more of a shot at getting over with kids than Paige.


It's not like she picked up all her kid fans overnight. A lot obviously would've hopped aboard the bandwagon when she won the title, but things like that documentary showcasing her, the family and her journey to the big leagues would paint her in a very positive light with younger audience members. The fact that she's older by only a relative margin than a lot of them makes her and her role model-esque brand very appealing in that regard.

And yes, perhaps Emma would've won over more audience members had she been in her position. Perhaps Bayley would've too. I don't really care for conjecture though-what's done is done. The fact that divas only have a very limited range of success they can strive for narrows down the room for conjecture and speculation anyway. 

A lot of the face diva characters are catering towards children nowadays to a degree I've noticed. I wasn't saying point blank that Paige is more popular with the kids than Emma, AJ or anyone else, but rather noting that she's very popular with them and should be allowed to attract their interest without necessarily being the only one who can.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Kind of hoping Paige will turn nasty soon instead of being a total fucking suck-up, clapping for AJ Lee on Smackdown ect.

Hope this ass kissing is all a ploy to catch AJ off guard

Paige needs to act like a bad ass biker chick who fcks other girls up, not some girl who gets her ass beat then wins with a lucky pinfall i.e. Them matches against Alicia Fox.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> Funny enough, I thought the same thing. Then I was thinking, that would be weird since AJ is one of the best female sellers in the business. Now that you put them both side by side, the botch looks to be on Paige's end, not AJ. Before you jump down my throat, look at it closer. Instead of having AJ's arm hooked over her neck, the arm was loose. Also, more noticeably, instead of hooking the leg like she did against Natalya, Paige just swung & choped into AJ's leg.
> 
> I'd blame that little mishap on nerves from Paige. I don't really blame her for that, considering she was in there against the most popular female wrestler in the world & in front of the biggest crowd(by far) in her career. It's a ton of pressure to put on someone in their debut. Most people would tend to rush in that situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd disagree, but they were all good enough that you could argue either way. What's interesting too is that this other Main Event match from November between AJ & Natalya was really good, but gets overlooked because of the DQ ending.



Actually Paige had started to do the chopping motion for the Paige Turner for a while, she first did it in a match with Sasha Banks and it actually looked more devastating. If we want to be equal then the blame is on both since they should have talked about it better before the match.


----------



## PUNKY

islesfan13 said:


> What was funny about that Paige win for the title was that Paige had no idea she was getting called up until that day. Crazy how WWE can think of things on the spot. Unheard of that they gave the title to her at 21 before ever debuting.* Someone high up must really like her and IDK if its just HHH. Maybe Steph.*


Yep seems like steph really likes her as well. (along with emma) They must like her work ethic along with the fact that she's a second generation wrestler. I mean yeah they obviously wouldn't have heard of her family with them being british but i think they respect the fact that she's from a wrestling family. I think paige would be really easy to work with too, No throwing backstage hissy fits if she doesn't get her own way like some divas.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'm expecting a good pop from the Montreal crowd tonight for Paige. Canada is a smart wrestling country and Montreal and Toronto are the two best cities for crowds.


----------



## Oakue

If it's an AJ/Paige segment like I suspect it will be, with AJ present, all those smarks will do is chant for CM Punk for 10 minutes.


----------



## A-C-P

Oakue said:


> If it's an AJ/Paige segment like I suspect it will be, with AJ present, all those smarks will do is chant for CM Punk for 10 minutes.


My guess as well, or AJ Punk is another popular chant during her segments now.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Oakue said:


> If it's an AJ/Paige segment like I suspect it will be, with AJ present, all those smarks will do is chant for CM Punk for 10 minutes.


AJ is very savvy on the mic, and just continues in what she's saying the crowds stops the chants. They picked up when Paige was talking because she stopped and basically acknowledged them. If you notice, once AJ started talking, they stopped chanting during her parts of the promo. If Paige ends up talking, she can't let them affect what she's doing. 

The reason they were chanting it after they cheered AJ's return is because they know she married Punk. They weren't doing it to sabotage the segment. Someone just needs to talk to Paige so she doesn't ruin it.


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> AJ is very savvy on the mic, and just continues in what she's saying the crowds stops the chants. They picked up when Paige was talking because she stopped and basically acknowledged them. If you notice, once AJ started talking, they stopped chanting during her parts of the promo. If Paige ends up talking, she can't let them affect what she's doing.
> 
> The reason they were chanting it after they cheered AJ's return is because they know she married Punk. They weren't doing it to sabotage the segment. Someone just needs to talk to Paige so she doesn't ruin it.


While i don't really agree that acknowledging the crowd "ruins" it i do get what your saying. I'm guessing that both women know that there's going to be punk chants of some sort so hopefully their already prepared for it.(Not really aj as like you said she takes it in her stride but i'm hoping she's spoken to paige about them and told her not to let it affect her etc.)I do have a feeling that maybe there wont be any mic time from them this week and we'll just get a reverse of what we saw on smackdown. Hopefully something exciting anyway.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> While i don't really agree that acknowledging the crowd "ruins" it i do get what your saying. I'm guessing that both women know that there's going to be punk chants of some sort so hopefully their already prepared for it.(Not really aj as like you said she takes it in her stride but i'm hoping she's spoken to paige about them and told her not to let it affect her etc.)I do have a feeling that maybe there wont be any mic time from them this week and we'll just get a reverse of what we saw on smackdown. Hopefully something exciting anyway.


Considering the circumstances, I wouldn't be surprised to see AJ get some mic time. I think that, if I'm right about Paige turning heel on a sneak attack on AJ, she won't get much mic time until that happens if any. It makes sense to keep it that way because Paige isn't at a level mic wise where she could do a lot to convince fans she's on AJ's side. Most likely why she just appeared at the commentary table during Smackdown & didn't talk.


----------



## islesfan13

My prediction: AJ wins battle ground and Paige regains the title after going full heel at summerslam.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> My prediction: AJ wins battle ground and Paige regains the title after going full heel at summerslam.


I don't think so. I think AJ will have the title when this feud is over. Unless Paige takes a huge leap forward in her development, it wouldn't make much sense for WWE to take their most popular diva out of the title picture. 

This is a poll between the two from over the weekend:











Nothing against Paige, but when the popularity difference is this much, it doesn't make sense to give Paige another title run so soon. Even on this site, where Paige has a higher percentage of fans than the mainstream, she still isn't close to AJ.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> I don't think so. I think AJ will have the title when this feud is over. Unless Paige takes a huge leap forward in her development, it wouldn't make much sense for WWE to take their most popular diva out of the title picture.
> 
> This is a poll between the two from over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Paige, but when the popularity difference is this much, it doesn't make sense to give Paige another title run so soon. Even on this site, where Paige has a higher percentage of fans than the mainstream, she still isn't close to AJ.


fpalm You do not need to be the most popular to have the title. If the WWE wants to build the division they would start by creating a long feud in which both divas win the titles, not where AJ holds it until she retires. As for popularity, how can Paige be as popular as AJ after three months of being on the roster. I full y expect her to get more popular as the year progresses. She already has an impressive following in such a short time.


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> I don't think so. I think AJ will have the title when this feud is over. Unless Paige takes a huge leap forward in her development, it wouldn't make much sense for WWE to take their most popular diva out of the title picture.
> 
> This is a poll between the two from over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Paige, but when the popularity difference is this much, it doesn't make sense to give Paige another title run so soon. Even on this site, where Paige has a higher percentage of fans than the mainstream, she still isn't close to AJ.


Well to be fair not that many people voted on the poll, Wasn't it closed after 24 hours ? Says only 126 voted. 
Either way aj is obviously gonna have a lot more fans than paige, She's been around on the main roster a few years now compared to paige's 3 months.

I get what your saying but i really don't think the wwe would put the divas title back on someone (for a long period of time) that's only just dropped it 3 months ago after having it for almost a year. If paige doesn't regain it by summerslam (which i think she will) then i think it's more likey to go to someone like naomi rather than aj keeping it for ages. (again)


----------



## Caffore

Randumo24 said:


> I don't think so. I think AJ will have the title when this feud is over. Unless Paige takes a huge leap forward in her development, it wouldn't make much sense for WWE to take their most popular diva out of the title picture.
> 
> 
> Nothing against Paige, but when the popularity difference is this much, it doesn't make sense to give Paige another title run so soon. Even on this site, where Paige has a higher percentage of fans than the mainstream, she still isn't close to AJ.


Well I have already stated in this thread that the best option in my opinion for both girls in this feud is to have Paige win it at Summerslam after going full heel, but by shenanigans (I suggested the BFF's in NXT debut as her allies, as in kayfabe Paige lost her title because everyone in the back was plotting against her, so she is now making sure she has back up). This leads to AJ feuding with one of Paige's allies (keeping her on TV with good matches, without keeping her in a feud with Paige indefinitely, thus making it boring), whilst Paige has transitional feuds with other face diva's like Naomi and Natalya, before finally AJ wins her title back at a bigger stage. 

This I see as better than AJ feuding with heel of the month (which who is there to chose from right now apart from Paige, whose feud with AJ will be out the way if she retains, really only Alica "spam backbreaker" Fox, and Layla who is 37, and not that great really, unless of course you want Cameron in the title picture) and Paige fading off into obscurity since no Diva feud really matters unless it's the title feud. Also, the most popular person doesn't have to be the title holder, hell the title holder doesn't even have to be the face of the divison; look at Bryan, he was more or less the main guy in WWE from last Summerslam until his recent injury, and he only held the title for a month or so. AJ holding the title in meaningless feuds is not better for her or the divison, than a genuine rivalry forming between Paige and AJ, with both as legit title contenders; so you either have to give Paige an extensive run until AJ's triumphant victory in the end, or you at least have to have them trade the title a couple of times.

What the WWE will do however, is a lot different. I am not holding out too much hope that they won't keep the title on AJ and put her in heel of the month feuds, with short spot of death matches, and no real development, simply because she is the most over woman in the company; they seem too short sighted to think of a real feud that can make AJ even more over, as well as make another diva over, and that the opposite booking could cool AJ's momentum, and make the division an even sorrier state (or they just don't care).


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> I don't think so. I think AJ will have the title when this feud is over. Unless Paige takes a huge leap forward in her development, it wouldn't make much sense for WWE to take their most popular diva out of the title picture.
> 
> This is a poll between the two from over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Paige, but when the popularity difference is this much, it doesn't make sense to give Paige another title run so soon. Even on this site, where Paige has a higher percentage of fans than the mainstream, she still isn't close to AJ.


Not that bad of a difference when you consider how long AJ has been on top and how Paige has only been on the main roster for 3 months without WWE giving her time to develop a character.


----------



## Freeway.86

AJ & Paige vs. Cameron & Naomi tonight on Raw.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I'm of the opinion that the feud should not end with one of them dropping out of the title picture. They should end up as allies with one of them holding the title.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> AJ & Paige vs. Cameron & Naomi tonight on Raw.


I like this. Is that a prediction or is it confirmed?


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I like this. Is that a prediction or is it confirmed?


Confirmed. Announced on the pre show


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

AJ and Paige tweeting each other an hour ago


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ and Paige tweeting each other an hour ago


Well this shall be interesting to see them as a team.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Here we go...


----------



## Empress

Nothing significant happened between the two.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ugh. Cameron and her heelish antics ruined it. Sick of this 3 minute match bullshit. 

Paige was great with that introduction for AJ though. 

Next week better be good if we're getting the expected match at Battleground.


----------



## Freeway.86

Nothing significant, but Paige was clearly being over the top in her respect for AJ.


----------



## JhnCna619

So....is AJ a heel? Or Paige?


----------



## Empress

Freeway.86 said:


> Nothing significant, but Paige was clearly being over the top in her respect for AJ.


That's true. It's something at least but tonight seemed like a wasted opportunity.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

Empress said:


> Nothing significant happened between the two.


Triple H said things are far from over between AJ and Paige. They are slowly building toward a heel turn for Paige.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

So is Paige pulling an Eddie? Pretend to be your bff until an opportune moment present itself.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

RaneGaming said:


> So is Paige pulling an Eddie? Pretend to be your bff until an opportune moment present itself.


i vaguely remember when Eddie did this. Remind me when?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Empress said:


> That's true. It's something at least but tonight seemed like a wasted opportunity.


If they are making this a summer feud and giving us at least 2 PPV matches then it isn't too bad. But still, tonight could have been much more. Hard to tell much of a story in a 3 minute match. 

Heel turn has to happen at Battleground but I wish we had one extra week for the build though since it's already one RAW left before the PPV.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Paige did pretty well in her announcing AJ Lee's entrance tonight.  I did love her and AJ Lee's tagging combination.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

They love talking about twitter so much and Michael Cole doesn't even mention the tweet convo from earlier?

At least Paige got the victory tonight. Paige shouldn't use the Paige Turner when she's wrestling lousy divas like Cameron though.


----------



## Freeway.86

Empress said:


> That's true. It's something at least but tonight seemed like a wasted opportunity.


I'm ok with a slower burn with this feud.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Whatever the idea behind it, or the plan behind it.. I liked it. I thought they meshed well together. Paige and AJ were clearly having fun in there, the tags were .. playfull? .. either way, it entertained me. Can't really ask for more in such a short match largely tailored for the opposition to get THEIR storyline across tbh :draper2

9 divas on RAW AGAIN this week. Exciting!! Hope this keeps up!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So next week they tag again and beat Alicia Fox and some other jobber diva, and post match Paige asks for a friendly rematch at Battleground?


----------



## Empress

Leonardo Spanky said:


> They love talking about twitter so much and Michael Cole doesn't even mention the tweet convo from earlier?
> 
> At least Paige got the victory tonight. Paige shouldn't use the Paige Turner when she's wrestling lousy divas like Cameron though.


LOL, good point. I had no idea about AJ's tweet until I came in this thread. 

We'll see what Smackdown brings.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*White and Nerdy! clap clap clapclapclap

White and Nerdy! clap clap clapclapclap
*




Bearodactyl said:


> Whatever the idea behind it, or the plan behind it.. I liked it. I thought they meshed well together. Paige and AJ were clearly having fun in there, the tags were .. playfull? .. either way, it entertained me. Can't really ask for more in such a short match largely tailored for the opposition to get THEIR storyline across tbh :draper2
> 
> 9 divas on RAW AGAIN this week. Exciting!! Hope this keeps up!


This is irrelevant but who's the guy your AVI? He looks familiar but I can't remember his name.


----------



## Empress

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> *White and Nerdy! clap clap clapclapclap
> 
> White and Nerdy! clap clap clapclapclap
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is irrelevant but who's the guy your AVI? He looks familiar but I can't remember his name.


I've been curious about this too. It looks like the guy who played Beecher on Oz.


----------



## Callisto

Freeway.86 said:


> The typwriting monkeys need to actually give Paige something of substance to say. They seem to put in more effort for heels so maybe that will finally let them have her say something interesting. Even the promos she cuts on the app or on WWE's youtube page are good. If she was allowed to do that on Raw or Smackdown, the fans would be more into her.


So the assumption is that Paige will miraculously flourish as a public speaker as long as she's given a meaningful script to work with, despite lingering issues that prevent her from developing her chops.

If she struggles with the current material she's given, why on earth would she be expected to perform any better in longer segments? Her weaknesses will still be apparent. That makes completely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Freeway.86

Callisto said:


> So the assumption is that Paige will miraculously flourish as a public speaker as long as she's given a meaningful script to work with, despite lingering issues that prevent her from developing her chops.
> 
> If she struggles with the current material she's given, why on earth would she be expected to perform any better in longer segments? That makes completely no sense whatsoever.


If you get more time doing something, you'll get better at it. It just naturally happens, unless you totally and utterly suck like Rosa. If Paige not only gets more time to talk on a mic in front of Raw crowds and is given better material, she'll get better at doing it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Callisto said:


> So the assumption is that Paige will miraculously flourish as a public speaker as long as she's given a meaningful script to work with, despite lingering issues that prevent her from developing her chops.
> 
> If she struggles with the current material she's given, why on earth would she be expected to perform any better in longer segments? Her weaknesses will still be apparent. That makes completely no sense whatsoever.


Because while she could still use some improvement she's nowhere as bad as people like to think. Her weakness on the mic has been grossly exaggerated. 

She could have already been improving if WWE gave her more opportunities during the past 3 months instead of waiting for AJ to return before giving her a live mic again (not including the Cameron on commentary fiasco).


----------



## Bearodactyl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So next week they tag again and beat Alicia Fox and some other jobber diva, and post match Paige asks for a friendly rematch at Battleground?


Patience man. We want this to be a goat feud, let them get some shared screen time first before they throw in plottwists man. Slow burn = better!



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is irrelevant but who's the guy your AVI? He looks familiar but I can't remember his name.


Elias from Person of Interest. Also played the dad on Veronica Mars...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Bearodactyl said:


> Patience man. We want this to be a goat feud, let them get some shared screen time first before they throw in plottwists man. Slow burn = better!


These writers currently on the creative team though...:batista3

Any chance Paige and AJ took it upon themselves to add a little something extra for the fans tonight with those tweets?


----------



## islesfan13

Nice announcing by Paige. She looked like she was really having fun out there today.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> These writers currently on the creative team though...:batista3
> 
> Any chance Paige and AJ took it upon themselves to add a little something extra for the fans tonight with those tweets?


Knowing those two, I consider it very likely. While we're over here debating on who does what the best and hating on eachother, they're plotting and scheming to make this a memorable storyline together. We should probably take a page out of their book :lel



islesfan13 said:


> Nice announcing by Paige. She looked like she was really having fun out there today.


Indeed she did. She looked to seriously be enjoying herself, comfortable. I was very happy to notice that too!


----------



## Oakue

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Any chance Paige and AJ took it upon themselves to add a little something extra for the fans tonight with those tweets?


Seeing that there wasn't even any mention of it, it's possible.

I think this was AJ's first kayfabe tweet in about 10 months or something. Should have been mentioned.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## JoeZany

Right now I would have preferred if Paige became the first Paul Heyman Girl.

If he wasnt busy with Cesaro and Brock.


----------



## BigBossPunk

Shes whiter then Sheamus, damn Brits


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

BigBossPunk said:


> Shes whiter then Sheamus, damn Brits


I know and it's beautiful. :draper2


----------



## PurpleSai

Damn anyone else feel bad when even Cameron got some reaction but Paige didn't? :grande


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I know and it's beautiful. :draper2


Very


----------



## islesfan13

PurpleSai said:


> Damn anyone else feel bad when even Cameron got some reaction but Paige didn't? :grande


Reigns in the AJ thread, you, now all we need is Brownian and reaper and we can call it another night on the Paige hate train.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I know and it's beautiful. :draper2


This, with all the tanned divas out there it is nice to see a pale chick like paige


----------



## wrestle33

PurpleSai said:


> Damn anyone else feel bad when even Cameron got some reaction but Paige didn't? :grande


Paige has been getting crickets since her debut on raw, it's no suprise
It was funny to see Cameron get more of a reaction though, of all people :booklel


----------



## PurpleSai

islesfan13 said:


> Reigns in the AJ thread, you, now all we need is Brownian and reaper and we can call it another night on the Paige hate train.


I actually genuinely felt bad but alright. 







:steph


----------



## Oakue

PurpleSai said:


> Damn anyone else feel bad when even Cameron got some reaction but Paige didn't? :grande


I was surprised at the lack of reaction Paige got. It's a pretty smark city and I thought she'd get a better pop during her entrance than she did. I think it's rather alarming to be honest. I thought if she had anyone, she had the smarks.


----------



## p862011

do you guys do nothing to come in and hate on paige jesus


----------



## islesfan13

p862011 said:


> do you guys do nothing to come in and hate on paige jesus


Nope they are genuinely concerned. They want her to succeed :lmao :lmao


----------



## BigBossPunk

p862011 said:


> do you guys do nothing to come in and hate on paige jesus


Paige loves Jesus


----------



## islesfan13

BigBossPunk said:


> Paige loves Jesus


Me too! Is Paige Catholic/Christian?


----------



## x78

Oakue said:


> I was surprised at the lack of reaction Paige got. It's a pretty smark city and I thought she'd get a better pop during her entrance than she did. I think it's rather alarming to be honest. I thought if she had anyone, she had the smarks.


Obvious with the corny OTT 'good sport' character tonight that they're trying to alienate all her fans ready for the heel turn, and that's what they've been doing since the start. They didn't want her to get over as a face.


----------



## BigBossPunk

islesfan13 said:


> Me too! Is Paige Catholic/Christian?


To Google !


----------



## islesfan13

x78 said:


> Obvious with the corny OTT 'good sport' character tonight that they're trying to alienate all her fans ready for the heel turn, and that's what they've been doing since the start. They didn't want her to get over as a face.


Hmm very likely.


----------



## BigBossPunk

islesfan13 said:


> Me too! Is Paige Catholic/Christian?


probably, thats the predominate religion in England


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Meh, she's young, she could very well be nonreligious.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Meh, she's young, she could very well be nonreligious.


She could be an ancient astronaut theorist :draper2


----------



## XDarkholmeX

islesfan13 said:


> Nope they are genuinely concerned. They want her to succeed :lmao :lmao


I do actually.


----------



## p862011

i swear people act like she has the mic skills of curtis axel the way you guys talk when she was a heel and the anti diva in nxt she cut very good promos

give her good material and she will deliver not some whitebread cheesy i am glad to be here baby face shit


----------



## islesfan13

XDarkholmeX said:


> I do actually.


I wasn't referencing you, some other posters on here make me laugh when they say that.


----------



## HHHGame78

wrestle33 said:


> Paige has been getting crickets since her debut on raw, it's no suprise
> It was funny to see Cameron get more of a reaction though, of all people :booklel


Maybe because they know her character from Total Divas and have a reason to hate her.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

islesfan13 said:


> I wasn't referencing you, some other posters on here make me laugh when they say that.


I know, I was just letting it be known that I'm a person who wants her to be the best she can be, and be a contributing part to bettering the division (Y)


----------



## islesfan13

So if the wwe event list Paige in Japan on july 12 and not MSG NY is that 100% accurate? I wanted to know if I should purchase tix or not for the NY show.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## pinofreshh

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


i can live with this for a lil while :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

That Paige body though :banderas


----------



## Freeway.86

I do not mean this as an insult or slight of any kind to AJ. She is a very attractive woman, but when AJ and Paige stand next to each other, my eyes fixate so hard on Paige. She might as well be alone in the ring lol.


----------



## Griselda

So I was thinking about this earlier, would anybody else be down for a "Two Woman Power Trip" type deal with AJ/Paige?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

H.I.M. said:


> So I was thinking about this earlier, would anybody else be down for a "Two Woman Power Trip" type deal with AJ/Paige?


You know what, might actually be a good idea. Paige needs opportunities to develop her confidence on the microphone in front of large crowds and working alongside AJ, rather than against her in a feud, in a power trip would be very beneficial where they could work off each other and develop chemistry. She would gain crowd interest from being with AJ and it would give her a lot of heat when she finally turned.

Anything to make her over and to make this program as great as it could be.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I wanted to upload some of Paige's matches from Shimmer 2011 for anyone who hasn't seen them yet, and to take a look back at some of her earlier heel work. I'm taking some of the matches from the DVDs, and a few from downloads but I'm having difficulty at the moment getting a few uploaded because the files are big. 

So here's one that went through and it's one of the shorter matches. Britani Knight (Paige) vs. Cheerleader Melissa at Shimmer 41 with Paige in crybaby heel mode. I have these videos unlisted so it's just for the purposes of this thread. 

Warning for those that hate Paige's scream, you'll get plenty of it here.


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I wanted to upload some of Paige's matches from Shimmer 2011 for anyone who hasn't seen them yet, and to take a look back at some of her earlier heel work. I'm taking some of the matches from the DVDs, and a few from downloads but I'm having difficulty at the moment getting a few uploaded because the files are big.
> 
> So here's one that went through and it's one of the shorter matches. Britani Knight (Paige) vs. Cheerleader Melissa at Shimmer 41 with Paige in crybaby heel mode. I have these videos unlisted so it's just for the purposes of this thread.
> 
> Warning for those that hate Paige's scream, you'll get plenty of it here.


I've been wanting to see more of her Shimmer matches. I hope you keep uploading!


----------



## CrystalFissure

Interesting stuff today. I definitely got a much more confident vibe on the microphone. She still sounds goofy and out of place concerning her accent, but as an Aussie, that's why I like it. Emma also sounds strange to me, just hearing someone from Melbourne on TV speaking to a bunch of other Americans sounds jarring. This isn't a bad thing though, as I've reiterated. Because Paige sounds so "different", it adds to it for me.

Seems like the enthusiasm for AJ is all a fake until she attacks her at a PPV or maybe even next week. There is an issue, as they likely need a Divas match on the card and there's no title feud yet. The likely probability is that Naomi will verse Cameron at Night of Champions. It was the main focus of the segment and makes sense. Unfortunately the title has to wait for a bit, but if they're saving a proper match for Summerslam then that's definitely a good thing.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> I've been wanting to see more of her Shimmer matches. I hope you keep uploading!


I'll do them all. Just going to figure out how to upload the bigger files with as less compression as possible. The other matches are longer.

If anyone has any rare matches from europe I'd like to see those.


----------



## p862011

how hasn't this been posted yet!!!!


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'll do them all. Just going to figure out how to upload the bigger files with as less compression as possible. The other matches are longer.
> 
> If anyone has any rare matches from europe I'd like to see those.


Not sure what youtube's limit is, but dailymotion allows up to 4gb of video to be uploaded.


----------



## saadzown

Love Paige's voice and accent.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I don't know if this was posted before but this was good match. Paige vs her mother.


----------



## Cyon

So based on how buddy buddy AJ and Paige were (at least on the surface), I'm thinking this is going to be one of those slow burns for Paige where she becomes more and more obnoxiously friendly towards AJ until she suddenly snaps and turns heel on her?


...or they could be turning this into a lesbian angle. 





Which would be absolutely fine with me.


----------



## FPS Scotland

Cyon said:


> So based on how buddy buddy AJ and Paige were (at least on the surface), I'm thinking this is going to be one of those slow burns for Paige where she becomes more and more obnoxiously friendly towards AJ until she suddenly snaps and turns heel on her?
> 
> 
> ...or they could be turning this into a lesbian angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be absolutely fine with me.


No chance. This is PG.


----------



## Cyon

FPS Scotland said:


> No chance. This is PG.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

FPS Scotland said:


> No chance. This is PG.


----------



## islesfan13

Cyon said:


> So based on how buddy buddy AJ and Paige were (at least on the surface), I'm thinking this is going to be one of those slow burns for Paige where she becomes more and more obnoxiously friendly towards AJ until she suddenly snaps and turns heel on her?
> 
> 
> ...or they could be turning this into a lesbian angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be absolutely fine with me.


OMG if they did that the ratings would sky rocket. These two have such a large male teen to mid 20s following.


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> I do not mean this as an insult or slight of any kind to AJ. She is a very attractive woman, but when AJ and Paige stand next to each other, my eyes fixate so hard on Paige. She might as well be alone in the ring lol.


I agree Paige has one of the best bodies I have ever seen. Its not that she has big boobs or anything just something about her.


----------



## islesfan13

wrestle33 said:


> Paige has been getting crickets since her debut on raw, it's no suprise
> It was funny to see Cameron get more of a reaction though, of all people :booklel


Neg repping me cause I wanted to know if Paige will be performing at MSG before I buy tix is a new low. Many people want to know who is wrestling before they spend the money.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

AJ Lee vs Paige in a bra and panties match at summerslam. 

Fuck PG.


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> I agree Paige has one of the best bodies I have ever seen. Its not that she has big boobs or anything just something about her.


Her boobs are actually nice size. That top she wore last night just straps them down well.


----------



## NJ88

They could have done more on RAW but what happened was interesting. They had the Naomi/Cameron split to get through too I suppose. Paige suddenly seems a lot more natural in what she's doing while playing (what I assume) is an insincere almost AJ fan. Her mic work, which brief was fine. She looked good in the ring and the feud is at least going somewhere which is maybe why Paige seemed more comfortable, she has something with direction to work towards.

I assume that it'll be a slow burn turn with Paige possibly turning at the next PPV in a title match or something similar. Or, since Paige is acting almost as a fan of AJ they could do a Trish/Micky James type angle (without the lesbian storyline of course) leading to Paige suddenly turning on AJ once AJ becomes tired of being all buddy buddy. Either way, it's at least something a little different going on which is good.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

NJ88 said:


> Or, since Paige is acting almost as a fan of AJ they could do a Trish/Micky James type angle (without the lesbian storyline of course) leading to Paige suddenly turning on AJ once AJ becomes tired of being all buddy buddy. Either way, it's at least something a little different going on which is good.


I don't really care for the whole super-fan angle to be played out, I just want it for long enough to get on AJ's good side in kayfabe. I would much rather Paige be to AJ Lee what Dean Ambrose is to Seth Rollins.


----------



## PUNKY

NJ88 said:


> They could have done more on RAW but what happened was interesting. They had the Naomi/Cameron split to get through too I suppose. Paige suddenly seems a lot more natural in what she's doing while playing (what I assume) is an insincere almost AJ fan. Her mic work, which brief was fine. She looked good in the ring and the feud is at least going somewhere which is maybe why Paige seemed more comfortable, she has something with direction to work towards.
> 
> *I assume that it'll be a slow burn turn with Paige possibly turning at the next PPV in a title match or something similar.* Or, since Paige is acting almost as a fan of AJ they could do a Trish/Micky James type angle (without the lesbian storyline of course) leading to Paige suddenly turning on AJ once AJ becomes tired of being all buddy buddy. Either way, it's at least something a little different going on which is good.


I haven't actually seen raw yet but from what i'm reading it seems very promising. I do like the idea of paige and aj being allies, I need to do some research on this mickie/trish angle as i wasn't watching back then but i hear it was some kind of fan/obsession storyline which would work with these 2. I don't think paige should turn heel at battleground though, It's too soon imo. Have the best buds/stalker angle go on until at least summerslam which gives us at least 6 weeks to build the heel turn, battlegrounds in 2 weeks that just isn't enough time.


----------



## NJ88

I agree, Battleground is too soon. But the WWE have a knack for rushing storylines without the need to! They could prolong the turn for a greater period which would have more of an effect if they did. Paige turning on AJ at this point would actually make AJ seem a little stupid for not seeing it coming. If they prolong the 'friendship' then AJ in reality would actually trust Paige and see her as an ally. At the moment she's the person she just took the title from which she should technically feel uneasy about.


----------



## PUNKY

NJ88 said:


> I agree, Battleground is too soon. But the WWE have a knack for rushing storylines without the need to! They could prolong the turn for a greater period which would have more of an effect if they did. Paige turning on AJ at this point would actually make AJ seem a little stupid for not seeing it coming. If they prolong the 'friendship' then AJ in reality would actually trust Paige and see her as an ally. At the moment she's the person she just took the title from which she should technically feel uneasy about.


Well take this with a grain of salt but iv'e just seen this in another thread, If true then it's great. All the op said was "a dirtsheet" though so not sure how true it is.

*There has been whispers Nikki Bella will face AJ Lee for the divas title at summerslam and Paige will face Brie Bella and Naomi in a numbers 1 contenders triple treat match in where Paige will pick up the victory. Paige & AJ will be buddy buddy up until the PPV until Paige interferes in the AJ/Nikki match and attacks AJ. This would be a new beginning for Paige as she will turn heel and bring in her 'Anti-diva' gimmick from NXT.

There is no confirmation but word is AJ and Paige feud could possibly last right up too wrestlemania 31.

Strong talks about Charlotte Flair debuting soon and entering the title picture with AJ and Paige after Summerslam. 

The feud between Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella isn't over. A possible match at 'Hell In A Cell' to finalize between them is being talked.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Neg repping me cause I wanted to know if Paige will be performing at MSG before I buy tix is a new low. Many people want to know who is wrestling before they spend the money.


They are pretty accurate with the announced superstar lineup despite "card subject to change". The three house shows I went to this year were accurate with what was listed on wwe.com. In the chance that they do reschedule a wrestler for another show they quickly update the lineup on wwe.com and on the app. Like Cesaro was scheduled for another show for last Sunday originally but 2 weeks ago they changed him to Toronto and everything was updated right away to reflect that.

MSG does look like a pretty good show despite the lack of Paige though.


----------



## islesfan13

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Well take this with a grain of salt but iv'e just seen this in another thread, If true then it's great. All the op said was "a dirtsheet" though so not sure how true it is.
> 
> *There has been whispers Nikki Bella will face AJ Lee for the divas title at summerslam and Paige will face Brie Bella and Naomi in a numbers 1 contenders triple treat match in where Paige will pick up the victory. Paige & AJ will be buddy buddy up until the PPV until Paige interferes in the AJ/Nikki match and attacks AJ. This would be a new beginning for Paige as she will turn heel and bring in her 'Anti-diva' gimmick from NXT.
> 
> There is no confirmation but word is AJ and Paige feud could possibly last right up too wrestlemania 31.
> 
> Strong talks about Charlotte Flair debuting soon and entering the title picture with AJ and Paige after Summerslam.
> 
> The feud between Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella isn't over. A possible match at 'Hell In A Cell' to finalize between them is being talked.*


Which thread was this posted in?


----------



## PUNKY

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1315290-possible-rumor-divas-summerslam.html

Like i said could be bullshit but if not it's promising.


----------



## islesfan13

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1315290-possible-rumor-divas-summerslam.html
> 
> Like i said could be bullshit but if not it's promising.


Thanks.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

JhnCna619 said:


> So....is AJ a heel? Or Paige?


They are both face for now. It's likely Paige will turn heel at some point during this angle. It's also most likely that AJ will stay face for a good amount of time.



Bearodactyl said:


> Knowing those two, I consider it very likely. While we're over here debating on who does what the best and hating on eachother, they're plotting and scheming to make this a memorable storyline together. We should probably take a page out of their book :lel
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed she did. She looked to seriously be enjoying herself, comfortable. I was very happy to notice that too!


I get the feeling that they had a conversation about all this together.


----------



## NJ88

Would be nice for the feud to last all the way up to WM31 but the terms 'long term' and 'DIVAS' are two things that don't quite go together at the moment, or so it seems. Would be great if I was proven wrong though.


----------



## tommo010

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Well take this with a grain of salt but iv'e just seen this in another thread, If true then it's great. All the op said was "a dirtsheet" though so not sure how true it is.
> 
> *There has been whispers Nikki Bella will face AJ Lee for the divas title at summerslam and Paige will face Brie Bella and Naomi in a numbers 1 contenders triple treat match in where Paige will pick up the victory. Paige & AJ will be buddy buddy up until the PPV until Paige interferes in the AJ/Nikki match and attacks AJ. This would be a new beginning for Paige as she will turn heel and bring in her 'Anti-diva' gimmick from NXT.
> 
> There is no confirmation but word is AJ and Paige feud could possibly last right up too wrestlemania 31.
> 
> Strong talks about Charlotte Flair debuting soon and entering the title picture with AJ and Paige after Summerslam.
> 
> The feud between Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella isn't over. A possible match at 'Hell In A Cell' to finalize between them is being talked.*


I saw this in the other thread while it sounds possible and I do like the Paige v AJ portion being dragged out like this, I just don't see how Brie fits in when she returns wouldn't she be working a program with Steph? possibly Paige v Naomi v Cameron would make more sense for No 1 contender.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


>


Paige on the mic last night... :banderas

So entertaining and funny with her obvious sarcasm.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige on the mic last night... :banderas
> 
> So entertaining and funny with her obvious sarcasm.



Is it really sarcasm when it's the truth though?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Randumo24 said:


> Is it really sarcasm when it's the truth though?


It doesn't have to be a lie if it's sarcasm, just contrary to your opinion.


----------



## Dan Pratt

No idea if I believe it or not, although it seems logical. Although don't get how they would set up Nikki facing AJ Lee. Given Stephanie is currently punishing her for Brie's "sins" it wouldn't make sense why she would give Nikki a title shot.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I enjoyed their tag match last night.
:kermit


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> Is it really sarcasm when it's the truth though?


:leo

I was digging some of the team work last night though...


----------



## tommo010

Dan Pratt said:


> No idea if I believe it or not, although it seems logical. Although don't get how they would set up Nikki facing AJ Lee. Given Stephanie is currently punishing her for Brie's "sins" it wouldn't make sense why she would give Nikki a title shot.


My guess would be earn it via a win over AJ, lets say Steph tries to feed Nikki to AJ but somehow manages a win (Maybe Paige costs AJ "accidentally" to keep teasing the heel turn) she could gain a title shot that way


----------



## Freeway.86

Given that AJ just won the title, they don't really have to have her defend the title at Battleground. They could do a tag match and have Paige cost AJ the win on "accident" then the next night on Raw Paige fully turns heel and destroys AJ to set up Summerslam.


----------



## chargebeam

Paige vs AJ should be a WrestleMania title match. But it's way too far, so Summerslam or Survivor Series could be nice.

Speaking of, when's the last time we had a good Women's / Divas title match on Mania? Did this ever happen?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

chargebeam said:


> Paige vs AJ should be a WrestleMania title match. But it's way too far, so Summerslam or Survivor Series could be nice.
> 
> Speaking of, when's the last time we had a good Women's / Divas title match on Mania? Did this ever happen?


Wrestlemania 22 

Trish vs. Mickie

The last great women's title match at Mania. And it also had a proper build up. There has only been one other singles match for the championship since then.


----------



## NJ88

^^^Was gonna say WM22. Since that point they've had a few singles matches which were all pretty pointless and mainly didn't spotlight any of the DIVAs. But over the last four or five years they've just had a load of multi diva matches which don't mean a whole lot either. Would be really cool to have a proper DIVAs feud heading into Mania. It can be worthwile if they make the effort to get people to care.


----------



## gl83

tommo010 said:


> My guess would be earn it via a win over AJ, lets say Steph tries to feed Nikki to AJ but somehow manages a win (Maybe Paige costs AJ "accidentally" to keep teasing the heel turn) she could gain a title shot that way



Or Nikki pulls a "Seth Rollins" on her sister, Brie, and aligns herself with the Authority.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

NJ88 said:


> ^^^Was gonna say WM22. Since that point they've had a few singles matches which were all pretty pointless and mainly didn't spotlight any of the DIVAs. But over the last four or five years they've just had a load of multi diva matches which don't mean a whole lot either. Would be really cool to have a proper DIVAs feud heading into Mania. It can be worthwile if they make the effort to get people to care.


So long ago it's sad. It's unfortunate that when they brought Trish back for Wrestlemania 27 she was wasted in a 6 person tag that was used as the 'celebrity' portion of Mania instead of giving us a one on one match against Natalya, Melina, or Beth Phoenix (the one everyone wanted). 

All those other matches since Wrestlemania 22 had little to no build up. Trish and Mickie had a story that unfolded over the course of 7 months which is crazy when you think about the WWE today.


----------



## rpags71

While I'd love to see paige/aj play out over a few months, its hard not to think Charlotte will be pushed along with them. They could flip flop over the title until mania. That sounds more probable.


----------



## Empress

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Wrestlemania 22
> 
> Trish vs. Mickie
> 
> The last great women's title match at Mania. And it also had a proper build up. There has only been one other singles match for the championship since then.


Great memories. It was crazy how the crowd turned on Trish. But that just goes to show how invested the fans were in the story.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

rpags71 said:


> While I'd love to see paige/aj play out over a few months, its hard not to think Charlotte will be pushed along with them. They could flip flop over the title until mania. That sounds more probable.


A triple threat at Mania would actually be cool, and other than Natalya and Emma they would be the 3 best divas on the roster by that time. 

If people are worried that AJ/Paige would be too played out by the time Wrestlemania 31 rolls around then I say they don't need to be attached to each other for every week from now until Mania. After Summerslam their storylines can diverge and then they could start the 2nd chapter of their rivalry around January. 

I posted an idea awhile ago that would see Paige lose at Battleground by DQ or some other dusty finish, and then regain the title at Summerslam. AJ gets involved in some other storyline while WWE rebuilds Paige up as a dominate heel anti-diva for September - January with various feuds against divas like Natalya and Emma. Then when January rolls around Paige and AJ can get involved with each other again. Throwing Charlotte in the mix would give them more options as well. A heel Paige can drop the title to one of them at Wrestlemania 31 in either a one on one against AJ or a triple threat with Charlotte included.


----------



## rpags71

Leonardo Spanky said:


> A triple threat at Mania would actually be cool, and other than Natalya and Emma they would be the 3 best divas on the roster by that time.
> 
> If people are worried that AJ/Paige would be too played out by the time Wrestlemania 31 rolls around then I say they don't need to be attached to each other for every week from now until Mania. After Summerslam their storylines can diverge and then they could start the 2nd chapter of their rivalry around January.
> 
> I posted an idea awhile ago that would see Paige lose at Battleground by DQ or some other dusty finish, and then regain the title at Summerslam. AJ gets involved in some other storyline while WWE rebuilds Paige up as a dominate heel anti-diva for September - January with various feuds against divas like Natalya and Emma. Then when January rolls around Paige and AJ can get involved with each other again. Throwing Charlotte in the mix would give them more options as well. A heel Paige can drop the title to one of them at Wrestlemania 31 in either a one on one against AJ or a triple threat with Charlotte included.


Ya I do think paige will win the title back as a full heel, whenever it happens. It would take off a lot of her momentum if she just lost to aj after turning imo. It's either gonna be a triple threat or a stupid battle royal at wrestlemania, those three in one match could be great to watch.


----------



## tommo010

If they do plan on a AJ v Paige match at Mania I think the heel in the feud needs to go into it as champ for the babyface payoff, I think it's too early for Paige to get a Mania moment like that so I do feel she will be the champion going into it.
If it plays out like the rumor I can see her regaining the belt at Night of Champions and holding it until Mania with various filler feuds for both girls up until Rumble time when they can continue their feud on the Road to Mania.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Honestly, Paige would be better off not winning back the title for a while. At least the rest of this year. It'll be the Gail Kim syndrome if she keeps winning the title this early.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> Honestly, Paige would be better off not winning back the title for a while. At least the rest of this year. It'll be the Gail Kim syndrome if she keeps winning the title this early.


I just don't see who else could get the title. If they give it to Charlotte they make the same mistake twice, if they give it to a Bella its a waste, Naomi maybe for a few months but I don't see them building her up as a champ. Who is left? AJ wont have the title forever.


----------



## BornBad

the look of the ref was so like " thanx God she didn't said A...J..... STYLES " :ti

just kidding, baby girl is not really good with mic ( never really was if you watched her in FCW/NXT ) but her wrestling was awesome for her age.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> I just don't see who else could get the title. If they give it to Charlotte they make the same mistake twice, if they give it to a Bella its a waste, Naomi maybe for a few months but I don't see them building her up as a champ. Who is left? AJ wont have the title forever.


She doesn't have to have the title forever, but now that she's a face, she has a new crop of challengers. AJ is still the best option as champion, and forcing the title on Paige because she might be the 2nd best option would only be detrimental to her career.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> She doesn't have to have the title forever, but now that she's a face, she has a new crop of challengers. AJ is still the best option as champion, and forcing the title on Paige because she might be the 2nd best option would only be detrimental to her career.


If she's actually spotlighted properly and used correctly, then she can only go up as a heel champion. Her losing over and over to AJ and failing will do Paige no good.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Seeing AJ dominate the division for 2 years (minus 3 months for Paige's reign) sounds like a shit and boring option to me, regardless if she's a face now. Which is what will happen if she doesn't lose the title in the next few months.

Not even Trish did that.


----------



## BornBad

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Seeing AJ dominate the division for 2 years (minus 3 months for Paige's reign) sounds like a shit and boring option to me, regardless if she's a face now. Which is what will happen if she doesn't lose the title in the next few months.
> 
> Not even Trish did that.



nope i think/wish Paige will turn heel and will leave with the belt... I don't want see AJ horse shit for months and months


----------



## Freeway.86

The thing is that the division will feel fresher if Paige does rule as the heel champion. She has far more feuds to do than AJ does. All AJ literally has is Paige. So if AJ wins the feud right now and is champion the rest of the year, then there's nothing for her to do besides rehash the same overdone feuds. Paige doesn't have that problem. She can feud with AJ, and Natalya, and Nikki, and Emma, and Summer, and Naomi. AJ's done those feuds already.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

what if Stephanie screws AJ out of the title and helps Paige win the belt and we have a heel turn with Paige shaking Stephanie's hand ala Austin/McMahon at WM18.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

fanofwwepaige said:


> what if Stephanie screws AJ out of the title and helps Paige win the belt and we have a heel turn with Paige shaking Stephanie's hand ala Austin/McMahon at WM18.


:durant3 :banderas :lenny


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> The thing is that the division will feel fresher if Paige does rule as the heel champion. She has far more feuds to do than AJ does. All AJ literally has is Paige. So if AJ wins the feud right now and is champion the rest of the year, then there's nothing for her to do besides rehash the same overdone feuds. Paige doesn't have that problem. She can feud with AJ, and Natalya, and Nikki, and Emma, and Summer, and Naomi. AJ's done those feuds already.


Yeah. I know one of the above posts said that another title run for Paige now will be detrimental for her career. I diagree. I think if she turns heel now AND never regains the title from AJ then she looks bad. 

Yes her title run was abit of a bust, and after the initial shock of her winning it on her debut and seeing how the WWE booked her reign we all realized it was a bad decision. But now it's time for them to do damage control and really get their asses in gear and focus on getting Paige more over (which they should have done in the first place). Assuming she does a full heel turn at Battleground they have 4 weeks thereafter where they can build her up as a legit heel threat and hopefully by Summerslam she's getting some heavy heat. Then have her beat AJ there. 

An AJ babyface run for the rest of the year will be the same exact shit we just saw with Paige. Alicia Fox one month, some Cameron tv matches, maybe Tamina if she gets back soon, and maybe a face vs face match against Naomi. It's going to be boring. 

AJ had a year with that title and I don't think she should have another long reign right after she comes back from a 3 month sabbatical. I'd be okay with a big win for her at Wrestlemania if that means we can avoid another extended AJ title run so soon after her last.


----------



## mkells

The major problem with Paige as champion is her relative lack of skill on the microphone. The obvious way to deal with that is to give her a manager who could handle most of the promos, like Heyman does with Lesnar. Maybe a heel Paige could be the first "Heyman gal", but I think the best choice for a manger is William Regal. He's great on the mic and has been a fan of Paige since her days in NXT. What do people think of a Paige-Regal alliance?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

mkells said:


> The major problem with Paige as champion is her relative lack of skill on the microphone. The obvious way to deal with that is to give her a manager who could handle most of the promos, like Heyman does with Lesnar. Maybe a heel Paige could be the first "Heyman gal", but I think the best choice for a manger is William Regal. He's great on the mic and has been a fan of Paige since her days in NXT. What do people think of a Paige-Regal alliance?


I presented this idea on /r/Squaredcircle a few weeks ago and people loved it. Regal is such a good heel and they probably have more chemistry than Paige would with any other manager.



> *AJ Lee vs. Paige for the divas title was also announced for Battleground*


Read more: http://wrestlingnews.co/the-updated...-new-matches-announced-tonight/#ixzz36vpjMArQ


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Read more: http://wrestlingnews.co/the-updated...-new-matches-announced-tonight/#ixzz36vpjMArQ


kada Finally, a legit match between the two.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> kada Finally, a legit match between the two.


I hope they don't end this feud after this crappy PPV. Would be a complete waste.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I'm of the personal opinion that the match should be saved for SummerSlam, and if not then it should not be as long as the SummerSlam match. I don't want them to pull out all the stops yet.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'm of the personal opinion that the match should be saved for SummerSlam, and if not then it should not be as long as the SummerSlam match. I don't want them to pull out all the stops yet.


Maybe Battleground will be similar to Lita/Trish at Survivor Series 2004 where we don't actually get a legit match and it's just used to advance the feud for Summerslam.

Paige just snaps, gets DQ'ed early, and beats the crap out of AJ all over the ringside area.


----------



## fifty_

Eh, I feel like they're rushing the feud between these two. Hopefully this doesn't end in battleground, the feud clearly has lots of potential.


----------



## .MCH

Yeah, there was no need for the title match at Battleground. Could have just done a segment to advance their feud into SS but I wouldn't be surprised if the divas match at SS is a multi-divas match tbh.

With all of these feuds going on right now, it wouldn't be surprising if they combine them all for a SS match.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

.MCH said:


> Yeah, there was no need for the title match at Battleground. Could have just done a segment to advance their feud into SS but I wouldn't be surprised if the divas match at SS is a multi-divas match tbh.
> 
> With all of these feuds going on right now, it wouldn't be surprising if they combine them all for a SS match.


That would be disgusting.


----------



## fifty_

.MCH said:


> Yeah, there was no need for the title match at Battleground. Could have just done a segment to advance their feud into SS but I wouldn't be surprised if the divas match at SS is a multi-divas match tbh.
> 
> With all of these feuds going on right now, it wouldn't be surprising if they combine them all for a SS match.


yeah, pretty much! What happened yesterday on Raw kinda made it clear that the match would have an actual buildup (with the heel turn and everything).
Well hopefully they dont mess this up, and hopefully they don't do that at SS, they'd pretty much kill the small amount of life they've given to the divas division during the last few months


----------



## CrystalFissure

Paige vs. AJ for the title at Battleground is not a good thing in my eyes. Never thought I'd be saying that about a match between those two, but knowing WWE I'm worried they will burn this feud off fairly quickly, leaving a heel Paige with nothing to do afterwards. Then AJ will "reign" over the divas as a face now, repeating the monotony of the latter days of her championship run.

Whether you like Paige or not, she's fresh. She's someone new and I enjoy her presence on-screen. I do like AJ as well but I feel like someone like her is a natural heel. In NXT Season 3 she was facey and stuff, but now she's not the underdog. As a heel she can do a lot more. Paige can do a lot as a heel too, but I still think she has the potential to be a badass face like she was in NXT. Where she's almost heelish, but the crowd likes her because she'll do great stuff in-ring. Then again, it's much harder to get over with a casual crowd as opposed to the awesome NXT crowd.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

CrystalFissure said:


> Paige vs. AJ for the title at Battleground is not a good thing in my eyes. Never thought I'd be saying that about a match between those two, but knowing WWE I'm worried they will burn this feud off fairly quickly, leaving a heel Paige with nothing to do afterwards. Then AJ will "reign" over the divas as a face now, repeating the monotony of the latter days of her championship run.
> 
> Whether you like Paige or not, she's fresh. She's someone new and I enjoy her presence on-screen. I do like AJ as well but I feel like someone like her is a natural heel. In NXT Season 3 she was facey and stuff, but now she's not the underdog. As a heel she can do a lot more. Paige can do a lot as a heel too, but I still think she has the potential to be a badass face like she was in NXT. Where she's almost heelish, but the crowd likes her because she'll do great stuff in-ring. Then again, it's much harder to get over with a casual crowd as opposed to the awesome NXT crowd.


The feud should continue until the BFFs are formed and brought up to the main roster, at which point Paige should turn face and align herself with AJ and do a faction vs faction storyline. Paige can't lose her first major feud and then go to toil in purgatory.


----------



## Deptford

I am the paige fan is a good diva :agree:


----------



## FlynnerMcGee

I'd have Paige & AJ have a "respect" based feud going into Battleground, and after it have them talk about how they've beaten all the Divas on Raw.

Then have the return of Emma (maybe in chains wearing an orange prison uniform) come out saying neither have beaten her in a singles match on Raw, leading into a 3-way battle at Summerslam.

After Summerslam, introduce the BFF's as a group and have them feud against Paige, AJ & Emma.


----------



## Wonderllama

It should be AJ vs. Paige vs. Naomi vs. Cameron at Battleground. Then, AJ vs. Paige at SummerSlam.

I absolutely want to see the AJ/Paige friendship/tag team continue to develop... at least until later in the year


----------



## Oakue

I think it's possible you see another long AJ reign. Also, no matter how long the feud goes I'd be shocked if it ultimately didn't end with AJ going over and having the title. All these dirtsheets reports on Vince loving AJ so much...I don't see much evidence they're wrong. They have to be careful or they will turn her into John Cena of the women's division. 

Think about the complaints that many have had about the men over the years. That how can you expect other men to succeed when you don't give them enough time, and Cena ultimately goes over all of them. Those complaints people have had for years in regards to Cena and the men...are they not starting to creep in and be legitimate gripes with AJ and the female division? I think so.

I think Paige should win the title and hold it for a multiple month period, while cementing herself as a heel by getting some cheap wins against AJ as the feud progresses. And if they do want to give it to AJ in the end, then culminate it at WrestleMania. But in the months before that Paige should be champion, and solidify herself as a heel, and let the babyface AJ do the chasing.


----------



## Cobalt

I personally think AJ vs Paige should have happened at Summerslam, it's a big big match IMO as far as the Diva's go.

I'm not sure where I stand right now as I like both Paige and AJ's work but I think the WWE have to be careful in how they portray Paige as the challenger, I still think she's to young and new to be getting booked poorly, so if they wanna solidify her for the future what they do now is important.

I dunno what there gonna do and who is gonna win, honestly got no idea with this.


----------



## CrystalFissure

FlynnerMcGee said:


> Then have the return of Emma (maybe in chains wearing an orange prison uniform) come out saying neither have beaten her in a singles match on Raw, leading into a 3-way battle at Summerslam.


"Orange is the New EMMA".


----------



## NastyYaffa

If Paige taps to Black Widow at Battleground fpalm

I think AJ should beat her at Battleground with a roll up or something, and then Paige turns full heel before SummerSlam


----------



## tommo010

NastyYaffa said:


> If Paige taps to Black Widow at Battleground fpalm
> 
> I think AJ should beat her at Battleground with a roll up or something, and then Paige turns full heel before SummerSlam


Best way to go is a no contest finish and keep them friendly to slow burn the Paige heel turn, maybe debut Charlotte to interrupt the match


----------



## sargeant80

I don't think we will get Paige vs AJ at battleground at all. WWE seem to have started looking beyond the four week rotation between PPVs and seem willing to give the Divas longer feuds.

My view is we will see Cameron vs Naomi as the main divas match at battleground, with Paige vs AJ and Steph vs Brie at summerslam.

I don't expect AJ to have such a long title reign this time as they now appear to be building up several divas.


----------



## CM12Punk

sargeant80 said:


> I don't think we will get Paige vs AJ at battleground at all. WWE seem to have started looking beyond the four week rotation between PPVs and seem willing to give the Divas longer feuds.
> 
> My view is we will see Cameron vs Naomi as the main divas match at battleground, with Paige vs AJ and Steph vs Brie at summerslam.
> 
> I don't expect AJ to have such a long title reign this time as they now appear to be building up several divas.


It's already confirmed it's official that AJ is defending the belt against Paige at BG.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

If they're gonna turn Paige heel. She has to be the ruthless bitch heel. None of this coward heel shit. She's already ruthless in the ring and now they need to change her persona to match her ring style.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

CrystalFissure said:


> Paige vs. AJ for the title at Battleground is not a good thing in my eyes. Never thought I'd be saying that about a match between those two, but knowing WWE I'm worried they will burn this feud off fairly quickly, leaving a heel Paige with nothing to do afterwards. Then AJ will "reign" over the divas as a face now, repeating the monotony of the latter days of her championship run.
> 
> Whether you like Paige or not, she's fresh. She's someone new and I enjoy her presence on-screen. I do like AJ as well but I feel like someone like her is a natural heel. In NXT Season 3 she was facey and stuff, but now she's not the underdog. As a heel she can do a lot more. Paige can do a lot as a heel too, but I still think she has the potential to be a badass face like she was in NXT. Where she's almost heelish, but the crowd likes her because she'll do great stuff in-ring. *Then again, it's much harder to get over with a casual crowd as opposed to the awesome NXT crowd.*


That's what makes the NXT crowd a terrible crowd. They get behind everyone, making young talent think that what they are doing is good. Of all the talent that has come up to the main roster from NXT, very few have succeeded.

AJ had a long run as a heel, and as the most popular diva on the roster, only made sense to turn face. Paige has been a total flop as a face, and needs a change of pace as well.


----------



## p862011

Randumo24 said:


> That's what makes the NXT crowd a terrible crowd. *They get behind everyone,* making young talent think that what they are doing is good. Of all the talent that has come up to the main roster from NXT, very few have succeeded.
> 
> AJ had a long run as a heel, and as the most popular diva on the roster, only made sense to turn face. Paige has been a total flop as a face, and needs a change of pace as well.


no they dont lol NXT hated bo dallas and they hate mojo rawley and they hated adam rose


----------



## Impeccable Sin

p862011 said:


> no they dont lol NXT hated bo dallas and they hate mojo rawley and they hated adam rose


They were supposed to hate Bo Dallas. He made a point of being the most annoying heel possible. Once again, the crowd made it look like he was more hated than he really would be.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Randumo24 said:


> That's what makes the NXT crowd a terrible crowd. They get behind everyone, making young talent think that what they are doing is good. Of all the talent that has come up to the main roster from NXT, very few have succeeded.
> 
> AJ had a long run as a heel, and as the most popular diva on the roster, only made sense to turn face. Paige has been a total flop as a face, and needs a change of pace as well.


NXT crowd does not cheer or boo everyone. For an example, Tyson Kidd has not been getting heat or pops really. They cheer the talent they feel are great (Sami Zayn, Paige) and they boo talent they feel are horrible (Bo, Mojo.)


----------



## Impeccable Sin

NastyYaffa said:


> NXT crowd does not cheer or boo everyone. For an example, Tyson Kidd has not been getting heat or pops really. They cheer the talent they feel are great (Sami Zayn, Paige) and they boo talent they feel are horrible (Bo, Mojo.)


That's because Tyson Kidd is a veteran that everyone knows suck. Let's just say that they give a lot of talent more confidence in what they are doing than they should. When that happens, they don't work as hard as they would if the crowd was more stingy in what they cheered for.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> So if the wwe event list Paige in Japan on july 12 and not MSG NY is that 100% accurate? I wanted to know if I should purchase tix or not for the NY show.


She confirmed on her twitter that she's in Japan now, so she definitely won't be in NYC. I assume the MSG show (for the diva portion of the card) will be all about Charlotte making her debut in front of a WWE crowd. Probably a match against reliable Natalya.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee

CrystalFissure said:


> "Orange is the New EMMA".


exactly


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

If anyone has a subscription to Wrestling News World, they just released an article of some sort regarding Paige and her reception backstage as well as her title reign. I don't, but if anyone does, I'd like to know what it says.


----------



## rpags71

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> If anyone has a subscription to Wrestling News World, they just released an article of some sort regarding Paige and her reception backstage as well as her title reign. I don't, but if anyone does, I'd like to know what it says.


Here you go:

We reported last week about Paige being critiqued after her mistakes on Raw, which followed numerous reports of WWE officials being less than impressed with her work.

We’re told Vince McMahon feels she’s “been a dud.” One of the reasons she didn’t have heat last week is Vince already decided she was “too green,” so there wasn’t much she could do to get heat since the WWE boss had already soured on her. When she froze on live TV, instead of Vince getting upset, we’re told he “almost seemed happy” that he was being proven right by her mistakes.

According to our source, Vince is happy to finally have AJ Lee back and the Paige experiment didn’t work. Vince realized it for a while but wanted AJ to be the one to beat her, so Paige’s title run was extended until AJ returned to the company.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Pisses me off that they won't own up to their mistakes and instead put all the blame on Paige. Nobody could have turned that shit into solid gold. 

Does Vince not watch NXT? He should have known what he was getting. Can't wait for Triple H and Stephanie to take over.

I hope that report is bullshit because I never thought Vince and co. could be that stupid.


----------



## Freeway.86

Giving up on a 21 year old after 3 months on the main roster is exactly why this company will keep running on the treadmill.


----------



## rpags71

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Pisses me off that they won't own up to their mistakes and instead put all the blame on Paige. Nobody could have turned that shit into solid gold.
> 
> Does Vince not watch NXT? He should have known what he was getting. Can't wait for Triple H and Stephanie to take over.
> 
> I hope that report is bullshit because I never thought Vince and co. could be that stupid.


Ya if this turns out to be true, this whole heel turn talk doesn't really matter then, because she's just gonna job to AJ at the next few ppvs. A damn shame. Maybe he thinks a heel turn will be a good refresh????? Who knows what the hell he's thinking.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

has anyone heard a rumor that Lita is interested about returning for one match and wants to have a match against Paige. if that is true... :mark::mark::mark:

Lita and Paige would put on a great match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

fanofwwepaige said:


> has anyone heard a rumor that Lita is interested about returning for one match and wants to have a match against Paige. if that is true... :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Lita and Paige would put on a great match.


I'm seeing Lita and Trish in August at a signing in Toronto so I'll ask her then.


----------



## HHHGame78

p862011 said:


> no they dont lol NXT hated bo dallas and they hate mojo rawley and they hated adam rose


NXT crowd did not hate Adam Rose. They ate his gimmick up hence why he was called up so fast.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

rpags71 said:


> Ya if this turns out to be true, this whole heel turn talk doesn't really matter then, because she's just gonna job to AJ at the next few ppvs. A damn shame. Maybe he thinks a heel turn will be a good refresh????? Who knows what the hell he's thinking.


To be fair to Vince, in the handful of opportunities Paige has had to perform outside of the ring, she hasn't done very well. Hopefully she doesn't get buried for it, but she did screw up an opportunity. Some people only get one, but Paige has a chance to redeem herself before this feud with AJ is over.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> To be fair to Vince, in the handful of opportunities Paige has had to perform outside of the ring, she hasn't done very well. Hopefully she doesn't get buried for it, but she did screw up an opportunity. Some people only get one, but Paige has a chance to redeem herself before this feud with AJ is over.


How has she not performed well? I see people say this a lot, but they never provide examples.


----------



## rpags71

Randumo24 said:


> To be fair to Vince, in the handful of opportunities Paige has had to perform outside of the ring, she hasn't done very well. Hopefully she doesn't get buried for it, but she did screw up an opportunity. Some people only get one, but Paige has a chance to redeem herself before this feud with AJ is over.


While her promo work on the main roster has been underwhelming, I can't understand why their placing so much pressure on a 21 year old after only three months on tv. He thinks she's green?? On the mic, she's a work in progress obviously, but has Vince watched nxt at all?? She can wrestle. It just seems really weird that theres so much negativity on a new talent, especially as young as she is. But if Vince likes aj a lot, expect another year long reign, because Vince gets what he wants.


----------



## islesfan13

rpags71 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> We reported last week about Paige being critiqued after her mistakes on Raw, which followed numerous reports of WWE officials being less than impressed with her work.
> 
> We’re told Vince McMahon feels she’s “been a dud.” One of the reasons she didn’t have heat last week is Vince already decided she was “too green,” so there wasn’t much she could do to get heat since the WWE boss had already soured on her. When she froze on live TV, instead of Vince getting upset, we’re told he “almost seemed happy” that he was being proven right by her mistakes.
> 
> According to our source, Vince is happy to finally have AJ Lee back and the Paige experiment didn’t work. Vince realized it for a while but wanted AJ to be the one to beat her, so Paige’s title run was extended until AJ returned to the company.


Has to be BS. If not then this company is in really bad shape. You do not give up on a talent like Paige after 3 months. If you are the owner of the company why the fack would you want a possible huge talent to fail? Why would you be happy about it? AJ may be a good talent but she may also want to leave soon, so why would Vince put it all in on one girl who already grew tired of the company and required a break. If this is true WWE is making the same mistake that they criticize WCW for in every documentary. Burying young talent to make the older guys shine. For now I am going to give Vince the benefit of the doubt and call BS on that site, some rumors are just rumors. Exhibit A being AJ not returning because shes pregnant.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> She confirmed on her twitter that she's in Japan now, so she definitely won't be in NYC. I assume the MSG show (for the diva portion of the card) will be all about Charlotte making her debut in front of a WWE crowd. Probably a match against reliable Natalya.


Hopefully she will be on the October card for Barclays center. So mad I missed her at the Nassau coliseum.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> How has she not performed well? I see people say this a lot, but they never provide examples.


It provided an example in the article of how she froze up, more than once actually.



islesfan13 said:


> Has to be BS. If not then this company is in really bad shape. You do not give up on a talent like Paige after 3 months. If you are the owner of the company why the fack would you want a possible huge talent to fail? Why would you be happy about it? AJ may be a good talent but she may also want to leave soon, so why would Vince put it all in on one girl who already grew tired of the company and required a break. If this is true WWE is making the same mistake that they criticize WCW for in every documentary. Burying young talent to make the older guys shine. For now I am going to give Vince the benefit of the doubt and call BS on that site, some rumors are just rumors. Exhibit A being AJ not returning because shes pregnant.


AJ didn't take a break because she was tired of the company. She took a break so she could move & get married. Probably to let some nagging injuries heal as well. You can tell she's in better shape than before.


----------



## CrystalFissure

p862011 said:


> no they dont lol NXT hated bo dallas and they hate mojo rawley and they *hated adam rose*


No they didn't, not at all. Adam Rose was super over after his first match.

As for that news source about Paige, I believe that the actual stuff said there could be true, but where's the source? How does one know that Vince McMahon is actually thinking these things? I really fuckin' hope not, but judging by how he treated Ryder when he was the second/third most over guy on the roster at one point, I wouldn't put it past him if he actually wanted to see her fail.

See, there's a huge chance that the article posted was clickbait so people who have been talking about this online have something to "back up" their worries. It plays right into the hand we look at. If we see another year long AJ reign I won't be happy. One thing's for certain though: Vince loves AJ. This is clear. The article does not need to make up sources to prove that. The stuff about Paige is beginning to be clear, but I think after Battleground will be a huge indicator of what will happen in the near future. Very worried though.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> It provided an example in the article of how she froze up, more than once actually.
> 
> 
> 
> AJ didn't take a break because she was tired of the company. She took a break so she could move & get married. Probably to let some nagging injuries heal as well. You can tell she's in better shape than before.


Nobody know the real reason she needed a break. Bottom line is she wont be with the company forever, time to start building other divas up. If the WWE don't want to do this then just get rid of the division all together.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> It provided an example in the article of how she froze up, more than once actually.




Paige isn't exactly alone in pausing for the Punk chants. In fact I think John Cena himself paused for the chants on that very same show.


----------



## islesfan13

CrystalFissure said:


> No they didn't, not at all. Adam Rose was super over after his first match.


Adam rose would be fine as a gimmick for the kids and as a jobber. Nobody expected him to become the next Rock. IF Vince thought this then fpalm.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Daniel Bryan is such a dud. He froze up and giggled when the crowd chanted CM Punk at Payback and needed Stephanie McMahon to bail him out, and this guy has been doing this for years. I hope Vince gives up on his ass when he returns.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige isn't exactly alone in pausing for the Punk chants. In fact I think John Cena himself paused for the chants on that very same show.





Leonardo Spanky said:


> Daniel Bryan is such a dud. He froze up and giggled when the crowd chanted CM Punk at Payback and needed Stephanie McMahon to bail him out, and this guy has been doing this for years. I hope Vince gives up on his ass when he returns.


The problem with the comparisons you're making is that they are already stars, and get huge reactions. Paige has been neither as of yet.



islesfan13 said:


> Nobody know the real reason she needed a break. Bottom line is she wont be with the company forever, time to start building other divas up. If the WWE don't want to do this then just get rid of the division all together.


Lol, pretty coincidental that she moved in with Punk shortly after that Raw huh? Bottom line is that she only just turned 27 in March. She's one of the younger divas on the roster. It's not like she's at a point where WWE needs to plan for her leaving.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> If anyone has a subscription to Wrestling News World, they just released an article of some sort regarding Paige and her reception backstage as well as her title reign. I don't, but if anyone does, I'd like to know what it says.


Is this site a rumor site or are they usually accurate?


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Daniel Bryan is such a dud. He froze up and giggled when the crowd chanted CM Punk at Payback and needed Stephanie McMahon to bail him out, and this guy has been doing this for years. I hope Vince gives up on his ass when he returns.


C'mon now, don't resort to being irrational regarding Daniel Bryan. Steph didn't bail him out; it was clearly a part of Steph's script to say that. No one at all should be blamed for Punk chants as only a select few are actually able to respond to them. If anyone responded to them they'd be in deep shit.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Let's take a look at this material Paige was given and was expected to turn into solid gold. How about we start with her 'feuds':

................................................................

Oh yeah, that's right, there weren't any feuds. Anytime she was put into a so called 'feud' it was about something other than her. Alicia Fox's craziness, and the Funkadactyls break up. Let's look at everything Paige did on the main roster and point out where she should have improved to get herself more over. 

- Debuts out of nowhere, the smark crowd loves it, beats AJ in a few minutes for the Divas title. 

- Never addresses the crowd after this or has a proper introduction to the 'wwe universe'. Comes out on RAW the next week, wrestles Alicia Fox, gets her ass kicked most of the match and wins with one move. 

- Wrestles later that week in a random match against Aksana on Smackdown. Gets her ass kicked most of the match, then wins with one move. 

- Wrestles another match with Aksana on RAW, gets her ass kicked, wins with one move. 

- Next week on RAW she comes out for a match with Brie Bella that ends in a no contest and was just used to advance the Kane/Daniel Bryan storyline.

- Wrestles Alicia Fox on Main Event the next day, gets her ass kicked most of the match before winning with one move. Oh look, Tamina Snuka comes out for a staredown. Apparently they have a match on PPV.

- Extreme rules, Paige vs. Tamina. Decent enough match for absoultely no backstory to it. 

- Doesn't appear on RAW but has a rematch against Tamina on Superstars that week. Nobody cares, nobody but hardcores see it. 

- RAW the next week she wrestles and beats Alicia Fox. Alicia Fox goes crazy afterward.

- RAW in England, Paige's homecoming. Has another match with Alicia Fox and gets randomly beat by the most random and awkward finish anyone has ever seen. The crowd is like "What the fuck?" Afterward, Alicia Fox does her schtick again.

- Wrestles Tamina again on Smackdown. Nobody cares because Alicia Fox is at ringside to do more of her crazy antics. So apparently the point of this program is that Alicia Fox has a new gimmick and it's that she's gone crazy.

- Payback, Alicia Fox vs. Paige. Pretty good but too much Alicia Fox shenanigans. 

- Cameron randomly challenges her during the post show, so now WWE puts that match on Superstars because Cameron sucks. Paige wins in a super short match. 

- For some reason Paige wrestles Alicia Fox AGAIN on RAW. Paige beats her and Alicia Fox is still crazy. 

- Next week Paige squashes Cameron on RAW. Cameron and Naomi are having friendship problems and for some reason Paige is in the middle of it. 

- Main Event the next night Paige wrestles Naomi in probably her best match on the main roster by that point. Naomi wins so now Paige has to give her a title shot. Cameron is jealous. 

- RAW the next week Naomi wrestles Alicia Fox while Paige actually gets mic time by doing commentary. But she has to put up with obnoxious Cameron and her rambling. So that basically kills any chance of Paige saying anything interesting. 

- Smackdown, Paige squashes Cameron because twice wasn't enough. 

- Money in the Bank, Paige and Naomi bust their asses and have a great match, and finally we get a taste of what Paige's title reign can be like if they put her with a decent wrestler. Now all we need is a proper feud. 

- RAW the next night they FINALLY give Paige a live mic to cut a promo. It's typical vanilla baby face crap that the writers wrote for her, but the crowd is clapping for her when she says shes proven herself and she's here to stay. AJ comes out and wins the title back. Any of the casuals that started to warm up to Paige don't give a shit now because 'Queen AJ' is back. 

And also it should be noted that Paige had some mic time during all this, but it was on the WWE app and youtube channel, which most of the WWE audience doesn't watch. So can you point to me exactly where Paige was supposed to get over on her own, when that right there was how her first 3 months in WWE was booked by Vince McMahon and his incompetent staff? Can someone name a diva that would have succeeded with that crap? I believe Vince does not even watch NXT and during Wrestlemania weekend he told Triple H they needed to give someone else the belt so AJ can take time off. Triple H vouches for Paige and Vince gives the go ahead. Paige debuts in front of a smark crowd to a great pop. Vince thinks 'wow, our work here is done, she's a star already. Just throw it on autopilot now until AJ comes back'


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Let's take a look at this material Paige was given and was expected to turn into solid gold. How about we start with her 'feuds':
> 
> ................................................................
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right, there weren't any feuds. Anytime she was put into a so called 'feud' it was about something other than her. Alicia Fox's craziness, and the Funkadactyls break up. Let's look at everything Paige did on the main roster and point out where she should have improved to get herself more over.
> 
> - Debuts out of nowhere, the smark crowd loves it, beats AJ in a few minutes for the Divas title.
> 
> - Never addresses the crowd after this or has a proper introduction to the 'wwe universe'. Comes out on RAW the next week, wrestles Alicia Fox, gets her ass kicked most of the match and wins with one move.
> 
> - Wrestles later that week in a random match against Aksana on Smackdown. Gets her ass kicked most of the match, then wins with one move.
> 
> - Wrestles another match with Aksana on RAW, gets her ass kicked, wins with one move.
> 
> - Next week on RAW she comes out for a match with Brie Bella that ends in a no contest and was just used to advance the Kane/Daniel Bryan storyline.
> 
> - Wrestles Alicia Fox on Main Event the next day, gets her ass kicked most of the match before winning with one move. Oh look, Tamina Snuka comes out for a staredown. Apparently they have a match on PPV.
> 
> - Extreme rules, Paige vs. Tamina. Decent enough match for absoultely no backstory to it.
> 
> - Doesn't appear on RAW but has a rematch against Tamina on Superstars that week. Nobody cares, nobody but hardcores see it.
> 
> - RAW the next week she wrestles and beats Alicia Fox. Alicia Fox goes crazy afterward.
> 
> - RAW in England, Paige's homecoming. Has another match with Alicia Fox and gets randomly beat by the most random and awkward finish anyone has ever seen. The crowd is like "What the fuck?"
> 
> - Wrestles Tamina again on Smackdown. Nobody cares because Alicia Fox is at ringside to do more of her crazy antics. So apparently the point of this program is that Alicia Fox has a new gimmick and it's that she's gone crazy.
> 
> - Payback, Alicia Fox vs. Paige. Pretty good but too much Alicia Fox shenanigans.
> 
> - Cameron randomly challenges her during the post show, so now WWE puts that match on Superstars because Cameron sucks. Paige wins in a super short match.
> 
> - For some reason Paige wrestles Alicia Fox AGAIN on RAW. Paige beats her and Alicia Fox is still crazy.
> 
> - Next week Paige squashes Cameron on RAW. Cameron and Naomi are having friendship problems and for some reason Paige is in the middle of it.
> 
> - Main Event the next night Paige wrestles Naomi in probably her best match on the main roster by that point. Naomi wins so now Paige has to give her a title shot. Cameron is jealous.
> 
> - RAW the next week Naomi wrestles Alicia Fox while Paige actually gets mic time by doing commentary. But she has to put up with obnoxious Cameron and her rambling. So that basically kills any chance of Paige saying anything interesting.
> 
> - Smackdown, Paige squashes Cameron because twice wasn't enough.
> 
> - Money in the Bank, Paige and Naomi bust their asses and have a great match, and finally we get a taste of what Paige's title reign can be like if they put her with a decent wrestler. Now all we need is a proper feud.
> 
> - RAW the next night they FINALLY give Paige a live mic to cut a promo. It's typical vanilla baby face crap that the writers wrote for her, but the crowd is clapping for her when she says shes proven herself and she's here to stay. AJ comes out and wins the title back. Any of the casuals that started to warm up to Paige don't give a shit now because 'Queen AJ' is back.
> 
> And also it should be noted that Paige had some mic time during all this, but it was on the WWE app and youtube channel, which most of the WWE audience doesn't watch. So can you point to me exactly where Paige was supposed to get over on her own, when that right there was how her first 3 months in WWE was booked by Vince McMahon and his incompetent staff? Can someone name a diva that would have succeeded with that crap? I believe Vince does not even watch NXT and during Wrestlemania weekend he told Triple H they needed to give someone else the belt so AJ can take time off. Triple H vouches for Paige and Vince gives the go ahead. Paige debuts in front of a smark crowd to a great pop. Vince thinks 'wow, our work here is done, she's a star already. Just throw it on autopilot now until AJ comes back'


I actually think these so called rumors are mostly bs. These sites keep rehashing the same crap week after week. Until someone within the company says something I wont believe them. WWE is very political and stuff but I don't think the people running are that dumb to root for a future huge talent to fail. That would be pure stupidity.


----------



## Londrick

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Let's take a look at this material Paige was given and was expected to turn into solid gold. How about we start with her 'feuds':
> 
> ................................................................
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right, there weren't any feuds. Anytime she was put into a so called 'feud' it was about something other than her. Alicia Fox's craziness, and the Funkadactyls break up. Let's look at everything Paige did on the main roster and point out where she should have improved to get herself more over.
> 
> - Debuts out of nowhere, the smark crowd loves it, beats AJ in a few minutes for the Divas title.
> 
> - Never addresses the crowd after this or has a proper introduction to the 'wwe universe'. Comes out on RAW the next week, wrestles Alicia Fox, gets her ass kicked most of the match and wins with one move.
> 
> - Wrestles later that week in a random match against Aksana on Smackdown. Gets her ass kicked most of the match, then wins with one move.
> 
> - Wrestles another match with Aksana on RAW, gets her ass kicked, wins with one move.
> 
> - Next week on RAW she comes out for a match with Brie Bella that ends in a no contest and was just used to advance the Kane/Daniel Bryan storyline.
> 
> - Wrestles Alicia Fox on Main Event the next day, gets her ass kicked most of the match before winning with one move. Oh look, Tamina Snuka comes out for a staredown. Apparently they have a match on PPV.
> 
> - Extreme rules, Paige vs. Tamina. Decent enough match for absoultely no backstory to it.
> 
> - Doesn't appear on RAW but has a rematch against Tamina on Superstars that week. Nobody cares, nobody but hardcores see it.
> 
> - RAW the next week she wrestles and beats Alicia Fox. Alicia Fox goes crazy afterward.
> 
> - RAW in England, Paige's homecoming. Has another match with Alicia Fox and gets randomly beat by the most random and awkward finish anyone has ever seen. The crowd is like "What the fuck?" Afterward, Alicia Fox does her schtick again.
> 
> - Wrestles Tamina again on Smackdown. Nobody cares because Alicia Fox is at ringside to do more of her crazy antics. So apparently the point of this program is that Alicia Fox has a new gimmick and it's that she's gone crazy.
> 
> - Payback, Alicia Fox vs. Paige. Pretty good but too much Alicia Fox shenanigans.
> 
> - Cameron randomly challenges her during the post show, so now WWE puts that match on Superstars because Cameron sucks. Paige wins in a super short match.
> 
> - For some reason Paige wrestles Alicia Fox AGAIN on RAW. Paige beats her and Alicia Fox is still crazy.
> 
> - Next week Paige squashes Cameron on RAW. Cameron and Naomi are having friendship problems and for some reason Paige is in the middle of it.
> 
> - Main Event the next night Paige wrestles Naomi in probably her best match on the main roster by that point. Naomi wins so now Paige has to give her a title shot. Cameron is jealous.
> 
> - RAW the next week Naomi wrestles Alicia Fox while Paige actually gets mic time by doing commentary. But she has to put up with obnoxious Cameron and her rambling. So that basically kills any chance of Paige saying anything interesting.
> 
> - Smackdown, Paige squashes Cameron because twice wasn't enough.
> 
> - Money in the Bank, Paige and Naomi bust their asses and have a great match, and finally we get a taste of what Paige's title reign can be like if they put her with a decent wrestler. Now all we need is a proper feud.
> 
> - RAW the next night they FINALLY give Paige a live mic to cut a promo. It's typical vanilla baby face crap that the writers wrote for her, but the crowd is clapping for her when she says shes proven herself and she's here to stay. AJ comes out and wins the title back. Any of the casuals that started to warm up to Paige don't give a shit now because 'Queen AJ' is back.
> 
> And also it should be noted that Paige had some mic time during all this, but it was on the WWE app and youtube channel, which most of the WWE audience doesn't watch. So can you point to me exactly where Paige was supposed to get over on her own, when that right there was how her first 3 months in WWE was booked by Vince McMahon and his incompetent staff? Can someone name a diva that would have succeeded with that crap? I believe Vince does not even watch NXT and during Wrestlemania weekend he told Triple H they needed to give someone else the belt so AJ can take time off. Triple H vouches for Paige and Vince gives the go ahead. Paige debuts in front of a smark crowd to a great pop. Vince thinks 'wow, our work here is done, she's a star already. Just throw it on autopilot now until AJ comes back'


Sounds like you're butthurt Paige flopped and like a typical smark you're trying to blame WWE when it's all on Paige.


----------



## islesfan13

Londrick said:


> Sounds like you're butthurt Paige flopped and like a typical smark you're trying to blame WWE when it's all on Paige.


If Paige was added to the TD lineup would you become her biggest fan?:cool2


----------



## Londrick

islesfan13 said:


> If Paige was added to the TD lineup would you become her biggest fan?:cool2


No. Natty and Rosa are both on yet I don't care for either.


----------



## Oakue

islesfan13 said:


> Is this site a rumor site or are they usually accurate?


Wrestling News World is not known for their accuracy at all. That being said, in terms of the divas division they've pretty much nailed it spot on over the last 3 months to be honest about it. They're one of the only ones to say AJ would return as the top diva and possibly even win the title back quickly. Also when even Alvarez was reporting WWE was in the dark about when AJ was going to return WNW said that was false and she'd be back shortly. Said Rosa would appear on TV shortly, said an Aksana release was imminent, etc.

So, their reputation is not great, but I do wonder if they have finally gotten a legit source, at least for the divas division. Because in terms of that division specifically, they have nailed it. 

So, I don't know what to say about this report. It's possible there's some truth in it :draper2


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara

islesfan13 said:


> If Paige was added to the TD lineup would you become her biggest fan?:cool2


No if Paige was added to TD, had red hair and was a bad wrestler then they would. But I'm convinced Vince doesn't really like NXT at all with the exception of the Shield, the Wyatts and maybe Bo, a lot of the NXT talent haven't really been used in the way they should've been, the way that won over the NXT universe.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Let's take a look at this material Paige was given and was expected to turn into solid gold. How about we start with her 'feuds':
> 
> ................................................................
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right, there weren't any feuds. Anytime she was put into a so called 'feud' it was about something other than her. Alicia Fox's craziness, and the Funkadactyls break up. Let's look at everything Paige did on the main roster and point out where she should have improved to get herself more over.
> 
> - Debuts out of nowhere, the smark crowd loves it, beats AJ in a few minutes for the Divas title.
> 
> - Never addresses the crowd after this or has a proper introduction to the 'wwe universe'. Comes out on RAW the next week, wrestles Alicia Fox, gets her ass kicked most of the match and wins with one move.
> 
> - Wrestles later that week in a random match against Aksana on Smackdown. Gets her ass kicked most of the match, then wins with one move.
> 
> - Wrestles another match with Aksana on RAW, gets her ass kicked, wins with one move.
> 
> - Next week on RAW she comes out for a match with Brie Bella that ends in a no contest and was just used to advance the Kane/Daniel Bryan storyline.
> 
> - Wrestles Alicia Fox on Main Event the next day, gets her ass kicked most of the match before winning with one move. Oh look, Tamina Snuka comes out for a staredown. Apparently they have a match on PPV.
> 
> - Extreme rules, Paige vs. Tamina. Decent enough match for absoultely no backstory to it.
> 
> - Doesn't appear on RAW but has a rematch against Tamina on Superstars that week. Nobody cares, nobody but hardcores see it.
> 
> - RAW the next week she wrestles and beats Alicia Fox. Alicia Fox goes crazy afterward.
> 
> - RAW in England, Paige's homecoming. Has another match with Alicia Fox and gets randomly beat by the most random and awkward finish anyone has ever seen. The crowd is like "What the fuck?" Afterward, Alicia Fox does her schtick again.
> 
> - Wrestles Tamina again on Smackdown. Nobody cares because Alicia Fox is at ringside to do more of her crazy antics. So apparently the point of this program is that Alicia Fox has a new gimmick and it's that she's gone crazy.
> 
> - Payback, Alicia Fox vs. Paige. Pretty good but too much Alicia Fox shenanigans.
> 
> - Cameron randomly challenges her during the post show, so now WWE puts that match on Superstars because Cameron sucks. Paige wins in a super short match.
> 
> - For some reason Paige wrestles Alicia Fox AGAIN on RAW. Paige beats her and Alicia Fox is still crazy.
> 
> - Next week Paige squashes Cameron on RAW. Cameron and Naomi are having friendship problems and for some reason Paige is in the middle of it.
> 
> - Main Event the next night Paige wrestles Naomi in probably her best match on the main roster by that point. Naomi wins so now Paige has to give her a title shot. Cameron is jealous.
> 
> - RAW the next week Naomi wrestles Alicia Fox while Paige actually gets mic time by doing commentary. But she has to put up with obnoxious Cameron and her rambling. So that basically kills any chance of Paige saying anything interesting.
> 
> - Smackdown, Paige squashes Cameron because twice wasn't enough.
> 
> - Money in the Bank, Paige and Naomi bust their asses and have a great match, and finally we get a taste of what Paige's title reign can be like if they put her with a decent wrestler. Now all we need is a proper feud.
> 
> - RAW the next night they FINALLY give Paige a live mic to cut a promo. It's typical vanilla baby face crap that the writers wrote for her, but the crowd is clapping for her when she says shes proven herself and she's here to stay. AJ comes out and wins the title back. Any of the casuals that started to warm up to Paige don't give a shit now because 'Queen AJ' is back.
> 
> And also it should be noted that Paige had some mic time during all this, but it was on the WWE app and youtube channel, which most of the WWE audience doesn't watch. So can you point to me exactly where Paige was supposed to get over on her own, when that right there was how her first 3 months in WWE was booked by Vince McMahon and his incompetent staff? Can someone name a diva that would have succeeded with that crap? I believe Vince does not even watch NXT and during Wrestlemania weekend he told Triple H they needed to give someone else the belt so AJ can take time off. Triple H vouches for Paige and Vince gives the go ahead. Paige debuts in front of a smark crowd to a great pop. Vince thinks 'wow, our work here is done, she's a star already. Just throw it on autopilot now until AJ comes back'


You are forgetting that they gave her a sitdown interview with Michael Cole, the only diva to get one. They played it on WWE television. So it's not like WWE didn't do anything to try to get her out there.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> You are forgetting that they gave her a sitdown interview with Michael Cole, the only diva to get one. They played it on WWE television. So it's not like WWE didn't do anything to try to get her out there.


Oh yeah a clipped version on Smackdown, the b show. That makes my post null and void now.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Oh yeah a clipped version on Smackdown, the b show. That makes my post null and void now.


I never said WWE couldn't have tried harder, but to pretend that all of the blame is on WWE is unfair and biased. Many people have done a lot more with less. Let's not pretend like she had no chance. The only way you could really believe that is if you don't truly believe she's as good as you say.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Randumo24 said:


> I never said WWE couldn't have tried harder, but to pretend that all of the blame is on WWE is unfair and biased. Many people have done a lot more with less. Let's not pretend like she had no chance. The only way you could really believe that is if you don't truly believe she's as good as you say.


Well... she didn't have a gimmick, and it is Creative/Vince who makes the final call on things like that. Especially for the Divas division, where getting over based on your in-ring work is not nearly as viable as it is for the men, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Random I know but I was just thinking about Paige and how it's a shame Kaitlyn isn't in the WWE anymore as I think those two would have really had a great match.

People tend to feel that there is only AJ really who's capable of being able to up the game in regards to Paige (which is valid) however I think Kaitlyn would have been great if she'd have still been around, I could see her hitting a few spears etc.. on her also.

The only problem would be .... who to root for? lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well... she didn't have a gimmick, and it is Creative/Vince who makes the final call on things like that. Especially for the Divas division, where getting over based on your in-ring work is not nearly as viable as it is for the men, for obvious reasons.


I'm not saying she should be at AJ's level of popularity, but she literally got no reaction on Raw or Smackdown. When it's down that far, some of it is on her end too. 



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Random I know but I was just thinking about Paige and how it's a shame Kaitlyn isn't in the WWE anymore as I think those two would have really had a great match.
> 
> People tend to feel that there is only AJ really who's capable of being able to up the game in regards to Paige (which is valid) however I think Kaitlyn would have been great if she'd have still been around, I could see her hitting a few spears etc.. on her also.
> 
> The only problem would be .... who to root for? lol


It would just be another match though. The best thing Kaitlyn did in WWE was her feud with AJ, and AJ carried it. I still cringe thinking of Kaitlyn's fake cry.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Randumo24 said:


> I'm not saying she should be at AJ's level of popularity, but she literally got no reaction on Raw or Smackdown. When it's down that far, some of it is on her end too.


Well, do you think she did things wrong, and if so what was it? The bulk of her work has been wrestling and you've yet to fault her ring work. If not, is it that she didn't do enough that was right? (with the limited opportunities given)


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> I never said WWE couldn't have tried harder, but to pretend that all of the blame is on WWE is unfair and biased. Many people have done a lot more with less. Let's not pretend like she had no chance. The only way you could really believe that is if you don't truly believe she's as good as you say.


Honestly don't know why you spend so much time in here. I've said before I don't think anyone has an issue if Paige detractors post in this thread, and sometimes it can lead to an interesting conversation. But between constantly bumping that AJ thread by posting pics and gifs, you come in here and say anything you can think of to shoot down every comment in a condescending way or make it about AJ, and it's annoying and always derails the conversation. Especially when it's the same stuff over and over. 

It's like you're trying to put us in our place or to convince us that Paige is shit. No one here has ever called her 'GOAT' in this thread, unlike the stuff I've read in that other thread. I think there's a pretty realistic opinion of Paige around here, that she is a very talented wrestler for such a young age of 21, and people like her aggressive style and varied move set combining european and american wrestling. And then add to that the potential she has because she's only going to improve and mature with age as a wrestler and could someday be one of the best. And then there's also the thing of Paige being smoking hot. 

Some people prefer Paige to AJ (not everyone loves AJ's obnoxious heel character) and you seem to have an issue with that and keep trying to convince us otherwise. And I'm really getting sick of hearing how great AJ is in this thread. And even again as I was typing this reply I just notice you managed to mention how great AJ is again in response to the Kaitlyn post. I tried to be polite as possible but this thread was never this bad before AJ returned and that discussion thread was created. 

Moving on now...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Random I know but I was just thinking about Paige and how it's a shame Kaitlyn isn't in the WWE anymore as I think those two would have really had a great match.
> 
> People tend to feel that there is only AJ really who's capable of being able to up the game in regards to Paige (which is valid) however I think Kaitlyn would have been great if she'd have still been around, I could see her hitting a few spears etc.. on her also.
> 
> The only problem would be .... who to root for? lol


Kaitlyn improved a lot in her in the short time she was around. It's really a shame she left so early in her career after all the hard work. I think the best we're going to get between Paige and Kaitlyn are those tag matches they had against each other in NXT. Have you seen those?

Here's one:


----------



## PUNKY

fanofwwepaige said:


> has anyone heard a rumor that Lita is interested about returning for one match and wants to have a match against Paige. if that is true... :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Lita and Paige would put on a great match.


Wow that be would :mark: worthy. (My 2 favourite divas) I'm sure they'd put on a great match, Imagine how angry the aj marks would be though. :lmao:lmao:lmao (knowing aj lita would never happen.)


Leonardo Spanky said:


> *I'm seeing Lita and Trish in August at a signing in Toronto so I'll ask her then.*


Please do. :mark:


Randumo24 said:


> To be fair to Vince, in the handful of opportunities Paige has had to perform outside of the ring, she hasn't done very well. Hopefully she doesn't get buried for it, but she did screw up an opportunity. Some people only get one, but Paige has a chance to redeem herself before this feud with AJ is over.


That's not really true though. If vince really does hate paige then how is she going to get a chance to "redeem" herself ? All he'll do it book aj to bury her. Also i don't see how she's been given all these opportunities ? Yeah she's had youtube vids,cole interview but how many people actually watch those. (unless your already a fan) All of her "fueds" have been more about her opponents than her. 


Leonardo Spanky said:


> Honestly don't know why you spend so much time in here. I've said before I don't think anyone has an issue if Paige detractors post in this thread, and sometimes it can lead to an interesting conversation. But between constantly bumping that AJ thread by posting pics and gifs, you come in here and say anything you can think of to shoot down every comment in a condescending way or make it about AJ, and it's annoying and always derails the conversation. Especially when it's the same stuff over and over.
> 
> It's like you're trying to put us in our place or to convince us that Paige is shit. No one here has ever called her 'GOAT' in this thread, unlike the stuff I've read in that other thread. I think there's a pretty realistic opinion of Paige around here, that she is a very talented wrestler for such a young age of 21, and people like her aggressive style and varied move set combining european and american wrestling. And then add to that the potential she has because she's only going to improve and mature with age as a wrestler and could someday be one of the best. And then there's also the thing of Paige being smoking hot.
> 
> Some people prefer Paige to AJ (not everyone loves AJ's obnoxious heel character) and you seem to have an issue with that and keep trying to convince us otherwise. And I'm really getting sick of hearing how great AJ is in this thread. And even again as I was typing this reply I just notice you managed to mention how great AJ is again in response to the Kaitlyn post. I tried to be polite as possible but this thread was never this bad before AJ returned and that discussion thread was created.
> 
> Moving on now...


The thing is there's no point with some aj marks. You can give valid reasons and responses to them but all it ever turns back to is how aj is far superior to everyone else on the roster and no one else can come close to her. It's even gotten as far as "aj has better moves" than paige....(Are we really argueing over who's submission is better lol) Of course if we have a different opinion then it's always us that's wrong. fpalm

I seriously don't see why there's so much hostility with aj marks though ? Most paige fans are really happy that paige and aj are working together whereas aj marks jump up straight away with "aj's gonna carry this fued, paige is shit" etc. It's like there scared incase paige gains more popularity and possibly gets upto aj's status someday. Why can't they just be happy we've got a decent womens fued for once and stop being to bitter and jealous. It takes more than one woman to make a division.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Oakue said:


> Wrestling News World is not known for their accuracy at all. That being said, in terms of the divas division they've pretty much nailed it spot on over the last 3 months to be honest about it. They're one of the only ones to say AJ would return as the top diva and possibly even win the title back quickly. Also when even Alvarez was reporting WWE was in the dark about when AJ was going to return WNW said that was false and she'd be back shortly. Said Rosa would appear on TV shortly, said an Aksana release was imminent, etc.
> 
> So, their reputation is not great, but I do wonder if they have finally gotten a legit source, at least for the divas division. Because in terms of that division specifically, they have nailed it.
> 
> So, I don't know what to say about this report. It's possible there's some truth in it :draper2


That's very intriguing. Thanks for the information. I haven't been on that website / inquired about its sources for quite some time but that's because like many I thought it was a copy/paste dirtsheet. The fact that they've been right on some of the scoops before they've happened is both good, but disheartening given the subject matter. If they're right, I feel like my criticisms from 2012 about Zack Ryder's burial may happen again with her. Vince wanted Ryder to fail and thus buried him to oblivion. And Ryder was over as fuck. Paige isn't as much with not as much to lose either, so I'm worrying for the worst now.

And Londrick, that's hardly a proper response to that post, either. Then again, considering that you've negged me for merely talking positively about Emma and Paige, I'm not surprised. Be a little more objective.


----------



## p862011

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well... she didn't have a gimmick, and it is Creative/Vince who makes the final call on things like that. Especially for the Divas division, where getting over based on your in-ring work is not nearly as viable as it is for the men, for obvious reasons.


^THIS 100% wrestling skills doesn't get anybody over never has and never will daniel bryan was just as good in the ring back in 2011 as he was in 2014 the difference was character and gimmick

paige has done nothing but come out wrestle then leave for about 3 months how is anyone suppose to connect with an audience like that


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

p862011 said:


> ^THIS 100% wrestling skills doesn't get anybody over never has and never will daniel bryan was just as good in the ring back in 2011 as he was in 2014 the difference was character and gimmick
> 
> paige has done nothing but come out wrestle then leave for about 3 months how is anyone suppose to connect with an audience like that


Well hey, what if they make Paige the underdog vs the corporation who's against her because she doesn't have the proper look like they did with Daniel Bryan? And they're working the IWC by feeding the dirtsheets these rumors that everybody's lost interest in her?


----------



## jamal.

Let's be honest, Vince or Dunn wanted Paige to fail. Same with Emma before the arrest.


----------



## PUNKY

jamal. said:


> Let's be honest, Vince or Dunn wanted Paige to fail. Same with Emma before the arrest.


Both in my opinion. We all know vince loves aj so it wouldn't surprise me to hear that he wanted emma and paige to fail. It's like he doesn't want anyone to get to the same level as aj popularity wise. And kevin dunn well.... we all know how he feels about female wrestlers.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan




----------



## Paigeology

Freeway.86 said:


> Giving up on a 21 year old after 3 months on the main roster is exactly why this company will keep running on the treadmill.


This, she's young, has wrestling ability, and for the most part her matches have involved pushing other storylines. She has been given pretty much no gimmick, and now AJ is back they are just going to bury her? Hope that dirtsheet is complete BS :|


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Randumo24 said:


> I'm not saying she should be at AJ's level of popularity, but she literally got no reaction on Raw or Smackdown. When it's down that far, some of it is on her end too.
> 
> 
> 
> It would just be another match though. The best thing Kaitlyn did in WWE was her feud with AJ, and AJ carried it. I still cringe thinking of Kaitlyn's fake cry.


No, AJ did not carry that feud, they both made it what it was.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Kaitlyn improved a lot in her in the short time she was around. It's really a shame she left so early in her career after all the hard work. I think the best we're going to get between Paige and Kaitlyn are those tag matches they had against each other in NXT. Have you seen those?
> 
> Here's one:


I haven't but I'll watch now


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Honestly don't know why you spend so much time in here. I've said before I don't think anyone has an issue if Paige detractors post in this thread, and sometimes it can lead to an interesting conversation. But between constantly bumping that AJ thread by posting pics and gifs, you come in here and say anything you can think of to shoot down every comment in a condescending way or make it about AJ, and it's annoying and always derails the conversation. Especially when it's the same stuff over and over.
> 
> It's like you're trying to put us in our place or to convince us that Paige is shit. No one here has ever called her 'GOAT' in this thread, unlike the stuff I've read in that other thread. I think there's a pretty realistic opinion of Paige around here, that she is a very talented wrestler for such a young age of 21, and people like her aggressive style and varied move set combining european and american wrestling. And then add to that the potential she has because she's only going to improve and mature with age as a wrestler and could someday be one of the best. And then there's also the thing of Paige being smoking hot.
> 
> Some people prefer Paige to AJ (not everyone loves AJ's obnoxious heel character) and you seem to have an issue with that and keep trying to convince us otherwise. And I'm really getting sick of hearing how great AJ is in this thread. And even again as I was typing this reply I just notice you managed to mention how great AJ is again in response to the Kaitlyn post. I tried to be polite as possible but this thread was never this bad before AJ returned and that discussion thread was created.
> 
> Moving on now...


Wish I could rep you again


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Shes even hot with a wig


----------



## islesfan13

Rampaige said:


> This, she's young, has wrestling ability, and for the most part her matches have involved pushing other storylines. She has been given pretty much no gimmick, and now AJ is back they are just going to bury her? Hope that dirtsheet is complete BS :|


If its not I want to know why AJ is Vinces only diva. There has to be more to the story. If these dirtsheets are right it seems like the wwe booked her this way to sabotage her and feed her to AJ. But why? If this comes out to be true I am sure there will be more to the story other than Vince just doesn't like NXT.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I mentioned a few days ago I would post Shimmer matches from 2011 for any one who hasn't seen them yet. The first four uploads are sourced from compressed DVDrips, so sorry they can't be clearer but watching in 480p is highly watchable. The last four are great quality because they are sourced directly from the actual DVDs. She's 18/19 years old here and there's some hilarious heel antics before and during the matches. 

Shimmer 37 (The Knight Dynasty debuts)
x212bga_knight-dynasty-vs-ariel-nikki-roxx_sport
Knight Dynasty vs. Ariel & Nikki Roxx


Shimmer 38




Knight Dynasty vs. Seven Star Sisters (Tag Team Title Match)

Shimmer 39
x214c3q_britani-knight-vs-mercedes-martinez_sport
Britani Knight vs. Mercedes Martinez

Shimmer 40




Knight Dynasty vs. Leva Bates & Allison Danger

Shimmer 41




Britani Knight vs. Cheerleader Melissa

Shimmer 42




Knight Dynasty vs. Hamada & Kurihara 

Shimmer 43




Britani Knight vs. Jessie McKay 

Shimmer 44
k5Xjqm9nxs1sDh8jZhy
Britani Knight vs. Saraya Knight (No DQ Match)


----------



## Bearodactyl

Rebecca Knox and Britani really bring out the special in eachother :lmao

My proverbial kingdom for a Lynch/Paige reunion on the main roster! :moyes1


----------



## islesfan13

Bearodactyl said:


> Rebecca Knox and Britani really bring out the special in eachother :lmao
> 
> My proverbial kingdom for a Lynch/Paige reunion on the main roster! :moyes1


Would be cool but wont happen if Vince buries every other diva in favor of AJ Lee.


----------



## Bearodactyl

islesfan13 said:


> Would be cool but wont happen if Vince buries every other diva in favor of AJ Lee.


I mean no offence, but aren't we going a little overboard here? There were 9!!! Divas featured on this weeks' RAW. N I N E NINE. Also, Vince isn't immortal and going by NXT, the future for the divas division has not often looked brighter.

Don't let dirtsheets/momentary setbacks do your head in like that man. Stay ositivity

And if all else fails, just :bo - lieve!!!


----------



## islesfan13

Bearodactyl said:


> I mean no offence, but aren't we going a little overboard here? There were 9!!! Divas featured on this weeks' RAW. N I N E NINE. Also, Vince isn't immortal and going by NXT, the future for the divas division has not often looked brighter.
> 
> Don't let dirtsheets/momentary setbacks do your head in like that man. Stay ositivity
> 
> And if all else fails, just :bo - lieve!!!


I don't believe them at all. In fact I doubt Vince is even down on Paige, I was talking only if they are true. DO I believe them no? is it possible they are true of course but doubtful. I bolieve


----------



## p862011

i really hope hhh is going to bat for her i also wouldn't doubt hhh did'nt stick up for emma aswell since nxt is his baby


----------



## Necramonium

Bearodactyl said:


> Vince isn't immortal and going by NXT, the future for the divas division has not often looked brighter.


Trust me, the diva's coming from NXT in the future will all be treated like second rate Diva's just as Emma, Paige and Summer are being treated. Vince needs to fuck off already and let HHH take over, looking at NXT, his domain, he knows how to handle diva's while Vince only knows how to handle diva's with his dick.


----------



## rpags71

Here is another story about the "backstage view" on paige. This was written after she dropped the title last week. From wrestling news world:

"We’re told Paige was critiqued for two things on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw. While both things were viewed as “head scratchers,” she does not have heat for either one.

First, Paige removed her jacket before entering the ring to cut her promo. This was viewed as an instinctual reaction, however, one talent is taught to avoid since it gives away that a match is imminent. Under these conditions, she was supposed to wait until after the referee hit the ring to start the impromptu match before taking it off.

The second thing mentioned to us was that Paige paused and looked to AJ Lee for help during the CM Punk chants. It wasn’t the pause that drew critiques but when she looked to AJ for help that garnered her a negative reaction. One observer pointed to the fact that Vince McMahon “hates it” when talent looks lost, be it in a promo or during a match. He believes that all talent on the main roster should be able to react quickly on the fly, especially on live television.

As stated, Paige doesn’t have heat for either but the critiques made it to us. There does continue to be a disconnect with Paige as to why she is appearing so inexperienced and making so many rookie mistakes. While she is a rookie in terms of being a WWE Diva, she’s someone that grew up around the business, was highly successful in NXT and was called up under the assumption she was TV ready.

So far, she’s been seen as far more green than company officials were anticipating."


----------



## Necramonium

They just gotta put Paige on tv weekly, she just needs to get comfortable being around such huge crowds, once she is adjusted to all those people the rest will go easy as well.

AJ also wasn't as good as she came in WWE, hell, who would have known that that scrawny little girl a few years ago would be one of the top diva's in WWE by now. I didn't, he character was no where to be found but she developed it over the years, if WWE let Paige do it, she will be fine.


----------



## PUNKY

rpags71 said:


> Here is another story about the "backstage view" on paige. This was written after she dropped the title last week. From wrestling news world:
> 
> "We’re told Paige was critiqued for two things on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw. While both things were viewed as “head scratchers,” she does not have heat for either one.
> 
> *First, Paige removed her jacket before entering the ring to cut her promo. *This was viewed as an instinctual reaction, however, one talent is taught to avoid since it gives away that a match is imminent. Under these conditions, she was supposed to wait until after the referee hit the ring to start the impromptu match before taking it off.
> 
> *The second thing mentioned to us was that Paige paused and looked to AJ Lee for help during the CM Punk chants. It wasn’t the pause that drew critiques but when she looked to AJ for help that garnered her a negative reaction.* One observer pointed to the fact that Vince McMahon “hates it” when talent looks lost, be it in a promo or during a match. He believes that all talent on the main roster should be able to react quickly on the fly, especially on live television.
> 
> As stated, Paige doesn’t have heat for either but the critiques made it to us. There does continue to be a disconnect with Paige as to why she is appearing so inexperienced and making so many rookie mistakes. While she is a rookie in terms of being a WWE Diva, she’s someone that grew up around the business, was highly successful in NXT and was called up under the assumption she was TV ready.
> 
> So far, she’s been seen as far more green than company officials were anticipating."


Wow these are really stupid things to be critiqued for. I mean seriously because she took her jacket off before entering the ring ? Because she looked puzzled or nervous during the punk chants... Iv'e got an idea why don't management tell talents BEFORE they go out to cut a promo how they they should handle the chants etc. It really didn't help that aj basically turned her head away as if to say "your on your own" (Especially since she's one of the reasons there chanting it), Not very nice to see from someone that's viewed so highly with management.


----------



## islesfan13

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Wow these are really stupid things to be critiqued for. I mean seriously because she took her jacket off before entering the ring ? Because she looked puzzled or nervous during the punk chants... Iv'e got an idea why don't management tell talents BEFORE they go out to cut a promo how they they should handle the chants etc. It really didn't help that aj basically turned her head away as if to say "your on your own" (Especially since she's one of the reasons there chanting it), Not very nice to see from someone that's viewed so highly with management.


The Punk chants make AJ look bad as well. It makes it seem like shes over because shes married to Punk. WWE has to give the wrestlers freedom to say something about them.


----------



## Freeway.86

Bearodactyl said:


> I mean no offence, but aren't we going a little overboard here? There were 9!!! Divas featured on this weeks' RAW. N I N E NINE. Also, Vince isn't immortal and going by NXT, the future for the divas division has not often looked brighter.


Look at the segments themselves though. We had the Nikki-Alicia segment which the crowd hated and was a horrible segment in the first place and frankly should not have been done because it was obvious that the only thought put into that segment was to tie Nikki's arm behind her back. I'm positive that neither Diva was given any further instruction and that's why that segment came off so half baked. 

Then we had a backstage segment with Layla, Fandango, and Summer that lasted about 30 seconds and had some terrible dialogue and was worse because it just put the angle right back to square one because it ended with Fandango still torn between Summer and Layla and the biggest sin of this feud is that we have no reason why Summer wants Fandango at all. WWE acts like we all watch Total Divas and on the show, Summer made it clear that she thought being with Fandango was gross.


The only Diva segment that carried any weight was the tag match and the main point of that was to push a story from Total Divas of Cameron and Naomi breaking up. This will also very likely lead to one of the worst matches we ever see. 


There may have been 9 divas featured on Raw, but once you look at the actual segments themselves there was almost no substance and nothing that will get the crowd to really care.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

rpags71 said:


> Here is another story about the "backstage view" on paige. This was written after she dropped the title last week. From wrestling news world:
> 
> "We’re told Paige was critiqued for two things on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw. While both things were viewed as “head scratchers,” she does not have heat for either one.
> 
> First, Paige removed her jacket before entering the ring to cut her promo. This was viewed as an instinctual reaction, however, one talent is taught to avoid since it gives away that a match is imminent. Under these conditions, she was supposed to wait until after the referee hit the ring to start the impromptu match before taking it off.
> 
> The second thing mentioned to us was that Paige paused and looked to AJ Lee for help during the CM Punk chants. It wasn’t the pause that drew critiques but when she looked to AJ for help that garnered her a negative reaction. One observer pointed to the fact that Vince McMahon “hates it” when talent looks lost, be it in a promo or during a match. He believes that all talent on the main roster should be able to react quickly on the fly, especially on live television.
> 
> As stated, Paige doesn’t have heat for either but the critiques made it to us. There does continue to be a disconnect with Paige as to why she is appearing so inexperienced and making so many rookie mistakes. While she is a rookie in terms of being a WWE Diva, she’s someone that grew up around the business, was highly successful in NXT and was called up under the assumption she was TV ready.
> 
> So far, she’s been seen as far more green than company officials were anticipating."


This makes more sense that the other one. Vince would be unlikely to laugh if someone is screwing up on his show.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Wow these are really stupid things to be critiqued for. I mean seriously because she took her jacket off before entering the ring ? Because she looked puzzled or nervous during the punk chants... Iv'e got an idea why don't management tell talents BEFORE they go out to cut a promo how they they should handle the chants etc. It really didn't help that aj basically turned her head away as if to say "your on your own" (Especially since she's one of the reasons there chanting it), Not very nice to see from someone that's viewed so highly with management.


Those are not stupid things to be critiqued for. They are fair assessments of things that she did wrong. Like it said, she wasn't getting heat for it. AJ already showed Paige how to handle the Punk chants earlier in the promo. What else could she do without telling Paige what to say?



islesfan13 said:


> The Punk chants make AJ look bad as well. It makes it seem like shes over because shes married to Punk. WWE has to give the wrestlers freedom to say something about them.


I don't know who it seems that way to. She's been over for years, not just since she came back.


----------



## PUNKY

Bit of a pointless post but paige now has even more new merch, A new vest now. :dance Guess i'll be the only one buying it here. I swear i'm the only girl in this thread haha.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Bit of a pointless post but paige now has even more new merch, A new vest now. :dance Guess i'll be the only one buying it here. I swear i'm the only girl in this thread haha.



You know what to do when that merch arrives :clap


And I can understand the looking to AJ during the Punk chants thing but that jacket thing is kinda stupid. But well it's Vince :shrug 

Also goddamn kada kada


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Did I ever tell anyone about that time where I sat next to Paige's family at a WWE house show? :cool2 :HHH2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

tylermoxreigns said:


> Did I ever tell anyone about that time where I sat next to Paige's family at a WWE house show? :cool2 :HHH2


That's pretty cool and I am happy for you. Paige's family are the sweetest people you will meet. I met Paige a bunch of times on NXT. Great stuff.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> Did I ever tell anyone about that time where I sat next to Paige's family at a WWE house show? :cool2 :HHH2



You're free to post the proof too, nobody will complain


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Bit of a pointless post but paige now has even more new merch, A new vest now. :dance Guess i'll be the only one buying it here. I swear i'm the only girl in this thread haha.


Do they have one in men's size?


----------



## fifty_

tylermoxreigns said:


> Did I ever tell anyone about that time where I sat next to Paige's family at a WWE house show? :cool2 :HHH2


No, but do tell :cool2



Also, hope they dont give up on Paige this quickly. While it can be argued that it can be partially Paige's fault things haven't gone completely on track, there's also no denying that the wwe has just as much- if not more blame with the way their booking went during her title reign. And of course, hopefully those articles aren't completely true


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> That's pretty cool and I am happy for you. Paige's family are the sweetest people you will meet. I met Paige a bunch of times on NXT. Great stuff.


Yeah, they were pretty lovely. I was actually on my own for the show but they spoke to me the entire night. Really awesome. How proud they were of her was really nice to see.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, they were pretty lovely. I was actually on my own for the show but they spoke to me the entire night. Really awesome. How proud they were of her was really nice to see.


Yeah I imagined that they would be proud of Paige after all of what she has accomplished in such a short time in the E.


----------



## islesfan13

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Bit of a pointless post but paige now has even more new merch, A new vest now. :dance Guess i'll be the only one buying it here. I swear i'm the only girl in this thread haha.


They need to release that poster that Leonardo got at the live event


----------



## .MCH

Paige went out at the house show in Japan earlier with the divas title in her match against Alicia (only because the title switch didn't air in Japan yet).

That had to be weird as hell for some in attendance. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> *You know what to do when that merch arrives* :clap
> 
> 
> And I can understand the looking to AJ during the Punk chants thing but that jacket thing is kinda stupid. But well it's Vince :shrug
> 
> Also goddamn kada kada


Ha yeah will do if you want. 


BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Do they have one in men's size?


Not that i can see. Just says S,M,L etc. It is women's though so i suppose you could just order a bigger size ?


islesfan13 said:


> They need to release that poster that Leonardo got at the live event


Yeah that was sweet. Iv'e got the one on the wwe shop but that one was so much better imo.

@TMR yep i remember reading your post/review of when you met her family, Sounded so awesome.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Oh.










Oooohhh?











Fuck!












I can't handle this right now!


----------



## tommo010

ShadowZiggy said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't handle this right now!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

ShadowZiggy said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't handle this right now!


Good god!! Paige is looking really hot in a Soccer Uniform!! Thanks for the upload!! If I had to rate these. I would give each Paige one a solid 11/10. :clap


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Oh goodness I found more










It's too much










Oh dear.










*
HHNNNGGGG*


----------



## Impeccable Sin

RAVEN said:


> You know what to do when that merch arrives :clap
> 
> 
> And I can understand the looking to AJ during the Punk chants thing but that jacket thing is kinda stupid. But well it's Vince :shrug


It's not stupid to be bothered by the jacket thing, as they were making it as secret as possible. Like the article said though, she didn't get heat for it. If she does something wrong, people ignoring it wouldn't solve anything. It would be stupid if she got in trouble for it, which it said she didn't. Constructive criticism is positive for someone green like Paige is.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> It's not stupid to be bothered by the jacket thing, as they were making it as secret as possible. Like the article said though, she didn't get heat for it. If she does something wrong, people ignoring it wouldn't solve anything. It would be stupid if she got in trouble for it, which it said she didn't. Constructive criticism is positive for someone green like Paige is.


If she was told not to take off her jacket and she did anyway, then I can understand them not being happy about that, however if they didn't give her any instruction, and I suspect they didn't, then they can't be mad at her for doing that. She's never gone out to cut a promo before like that so she couldn't have known what to do before. If the agents didn't tell her not to take off her jacket, but expected her to anyway, that's their fault, not hers. You can't tell a talent to go out there, but not give her any instructions about what not to do, then when she does what you don't want her to do, you can't be mad or anything like that. It's the agent's job to tell the wrestler what to do. A wrestler can't just know not to do something if they're not told beforehand. If the agents didn't tell her, it's not her fault.


----------



## Madness18

I thought Paige was the anti diva ? she does these phony photoshoots just like the others...


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Madness18 said:


> I thought Paige was the anti diva ? she does these phony photoshoots just like the others...


So? It doesn't matter what your persona is, that's all kept inside the ring.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> If she was told not to take off her jacket and she did anyway, then I can understand them not being happy about that, however if they didn't give her any instruction, and I suspect they didn't, then they can't be mad at her for doing that. She's never gone out to cut a promo before like that so she couldn't have known what to do before. If the agents didn't tell her not to take off her jacket, but expected her to anyway, that's their fault, not hers. You can't tell a talent to go out there, but not give her any instructions about what not to do, then when she does what you don't want her to do, you can't be mad or anything like that. It's the agent's job to tell the wrestler what to do. A wrestler can't just know not to do something if they're not told beforehand. If the agents didn't tell her, it's not her fault.


Even if they didn't say anything, some of it is still on her. Every wrestler should know that you aren't supposed to look like you're preparing for a match in that situation. I still give her a pass on it pretty much because she had to be nervous going into it though. She's still not really used to being in the kind of spotlight that working with AJ garners from the crowds. I expect her to improve with more experience in those situations. When we need to worry is if it continues to happen. Hopefully it doesn't, or we could be seeing the downfall of a very promising career. These next few weeks could really give us telling signs of whether she's heading down the Lita type path of becoming popular, or the Gail Kim path of never being able to make it on the big stage.


----------



## NJ88

Is there really a discussion over her taking her jacket off?


----------



## HHHGame78

About the "Punk" chant and her pausing. Pretty much all superstars pause when the crowd starts a loud chant you can't ignore. Cena, Steph, HHH and all other do the same thing. fpalm


----------



## Freeway.86

HHHGame78 said:


> About the "Punk" chant and her pausing. Pretty much all superstars pause when the crowd starts a loud chant you can't ignore. Cena, Steph, HHH and all other do the same thing. fpalm


I don't think the talent are given any instruction on how to deal with it. They have to be told what to do and how to deal with it. It seems like they aren't allowed to say anything about them, though if they did, it would be a lot easier.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> I don't think the talent are given any instruction on how to deal with it. They have to be told what to do and how to deal with it. It seems like they aren't allowed to say anything about them, though if they did, it would be a lot easier.


It's pretty obvious what you do, you ignore it & continue on. I mean, Paige saw like a minute before that that that was how AJ dealt with it. That's one of those situations, hopefully, Paige learns from & improves upon her mistakes in the future.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Those pics make me want to like football :banderas


----------



## fifty_

Madness18 said:


> I thought Paige was the anti diva ? she does these phony photoshoots just like the others...


I really doubt she has a say in the photoshoots... and they pretty much ignored the whole anti diva thing during the past 3 months

Those pics make me a proud football fan


----------



## islesfan13

Madness18 said:


> I thought Paige was the anti diva ? she does these phony photoshoots just like the others...


AntiDiva or not shes the hottest diva on the roster today and one of the hottest of all time imo. It would be a damn shame if she didn't do these photoshoots.


----------



## islesfan13

I tell you one thing Paige may not getting the loudest pops on RAW (in reality its very hard to tell unless you are actually there) but all over social media and WWE's FB page is people talking about Paige. That new video of the divas wearing soccer shirts has over 600 comments and about 400 of them is how hot Paige is :lmao :lmao I would says= shes pretty over for a diva and only time will get her more over.


----------



## HHHGame78

islesfan13 said:


> AntiDiva or not shes the hottest diva on the roster today and one of the hottest of all time imo. It would be a damn shame if she didn't do these photoshoots.


I'm glad she is not like AJ when it comes to shoots.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

HHHGame78 said:


> I'm glad she is not like AJ when it comes to shoots.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> I tell you one thing Paige may not getting the loudest pops on RAW (in reality its very hard to tell unless you are actually there) but all over social media and WWE's FB page is people talking about Paige. That new video of the divas wearing soccer shirts has over 600 comments and about 400 of them is how hot Paige is :lmao :lmao I would says= shes pretty over for a diva and only time will get her more over.


I wouldn't read too much into that. We already knew that Paige is probably the 2nd most popular diva among the IWC.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> I wouldn't read too much into that. We already knew that Paige is probably the 2nd most popular diva among the IWC.


Why wouldn't I read into that? being the 2nd most popular 3 months in and at 21 without any real storylines is pretty impressive.:leo:cena5


----------



## PRODIGY

Just so the Queen World Cup photoshoot. :sodone:


----------



## Empress

Paige is really getting shit over a jacket? :fpalm

I can understand why they'd be upset she looked like a deer caught in the headlights over the CM Pink chants but getting grief over a jacket is silly. The pictures look nice.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

Freeway.86 said:


> I don't think the talent are given any instruction on how to deal with it. They have to be told what to do and how to deal with it. It seems like they aren't allowed to say anything about them, though if they did, it would be a lot easier.


daniel bryan and john cena paused for the punk chants too. 

I don't know how AJ can ignore them. She is like the CM Punk chants target. lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige taking her jacket off is the best part of her entrance. I like on Monday when she waited on the apron for the video package to finish before she threw it down.


----------



## BornBad

ShadowZiggy said:


>







:banderas


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> Why wouldn't I read into that? being the 2nd most popular 3 months in and at 21 without any real storylines is pretty impressive.:leo:cena5


But it's not 3 months in for the IWC. You should know better than to pretend that it is. She was already well known from NXT.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> But it's not 3 months in for the IWC. You should know better than to pretend that it is. She was already well known from NXT.


I seriously doubt majority of people on Facebook are watching NXT. Those people are as casual as it gets. Hell I didn't start watching NXT until the network came about. When people say IWC I am pretty sure they are talking more about sites like this and less about Facebook where everybody is on.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Damn,:kobe4 Paige looks sooooooooo hot in her photo shoot. BTW what happened with her jacket? I know I could go back and look but surely someone would be nice enough to just re state it yeah?


----------



## fifty_

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Damn,:kobe4 Paige looks sooooooooo hot in her photo shoot. BTW what happened with her jacket? I know I could go back and look but surely someone would be nice enough to just re state it yeah?


Apparently Vince, or someone in the back didn't like the fact that Paige took off her jacket (as she always does) when she was going into the ring to speak to the crowd before Aj showed up. They didn't like it cause they said it made it obvious that there would be a match going on or something else rather than just the promo.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Damn,:kobe4 Paige looks sooooooooo hot in her photo shoot. BTW what happened with her jacket? I know I could go back and look but surely someone would be nice enough to just re state it yeah?


She took it off before she got in the ring like she does before every match, even though it was supposed to appear to only be a promo.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Ah okay thanks guys. I guess I could see her getting shit for it but I honestly thought nothing of it when I saw it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Just a noob mistake. Nothing that a British blowjob couldnt fix.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Yeah I didn't notice the jacket thing and sounds like no one else did either, so it's not like she spoiled the surprise of AJ's return. It's just one of those things that was a rookie mistake since she's still only 3 months in to performing for a big production like WWE. It's something that someone should tell her she did wrong and to remember for next time. Not something to make a big deal out of and if they did then they are really picking on her. 

And as for the whole 'pop/dead crowd' debate that keeps coming up. Her pops vary from show to show. Montreal was disappointing because it was a smark city but it wasn't silence either. If you re-watch the match you can hear a pop when she poses on the ring post before AJ comes out. 

People should be more concerned about Nikki Bellas lack of pop. For someone who has been in the company since 2008 and currently involved in a storyline with the authority, she got no reaction on Raw and Main Event this week during her entrances and matches. That is more troubling than a diva with 3 months on the main roster with half-assed booking, while during that time recieving a variation of good pops, decent pops, crickets, and multiple signs in the crowd.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Ha yeah will do if you want.


:dance:dance:dance

This right here is why you're my favorite.



ShadowZiggy said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't handle this right now!





ShadowZiggy said:


> Oh goodness I found more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HHNNNGGGG*


:ex::ex::ex::faint::yum:

:banderas kada


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Madness18 said:


> I thought Paige was the anti diva ? she does these phony photoshoots just like the others...


Well...Since she's been on the main roster she hasn't used that moniker and WWE hasn't let her use that as part of her character. So I'm going to say this criticism is invalid at the moment.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

<3 those new pics


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Yeah I didn't notice the jacket thing and sounds like no one else did either, so it's not like she spoiled the surprise of AJ's return. It's just one of those things that was a rookie mistake since she's still only 3 months in to performing for a big production like WWE. It's something that someone should tell her she did wrong and to remember for next time. Not something to make a big deal out of and if they did then they are really picking on her.
> 
> And as for the whole 'pop/dead crowd' debate that keeps coming up. Her pops vary from show to show. Montreal was disappointing because it was a smark city but it wasn't silence either. If you re-watch the match you can hear a pop when she poses on the ring post before AJ comes out.
> 
> People should be more concerned about Nikki Bellas lack of pop. For someone who has been in the company since 2008 and currently involved in a storyline with the authority, she got no reaction on Raw and Main Event this week during her entrances and matches. That is more troubling than a diva with 3 months on the main roster with half-assed booking, while during that time recieving a variation of good pops, decent pops, crickets, and multiple signs in the crowd.


According to thst report, there wasn't a big deal made of it. Also, it's concerning for both of them really.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> According to thst report, there wasn't a big deal made of it. Also, it's concerning for both of them really.


If WWE is even taking note of her jacket and using it as a point of critique, they are taking it too seriously. I've not heard a single thing from any fans anywhere about her taking off her jacket as spoiling AJ's return. What spoiled AJ's return were websites reporting it that day. This feels like a thing that WWE reads too much into that fans don't give a damn about.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> If WWE is even taking note of her jacket and using it as a point of critique, they are taking it too seriously. I've not heard a single thing from any fans anywhere about her taking off her jacket as spoiling AJ's return. What spoiled AJ's return were websites reporting it that day. This feels like a thing that WWE reads too much into that fans don't give a damn about.


I don't think you're understanding though. Whether or not her mistake made any difference, it was still a mistake. When a young wrestler makes a mistake, he or she needs to be told about it. Part of improving is learning from the people who know better than you. If she got in trouble for it, then we could take issue with WWE's actions. Their actions in this case were only to help her improve.


----------



## CrystalFissure

New merch means shit. I can't believe how jaded I've became but it's true.

Zack Ryder had new merch every week. He got his fans to sell out a fucking BASICS T-shirt. He was making a shit-tonne of money for WWE and they kept releasing stuff. You know why? Because the people thought that would help. WWE made a shit load of money. With these kinds of fanbases, they know that people like Paige and Ryder are over with a large portion of the online audience who want to support the people. So they release new shit for Paige and people buy it. It unfortunately does not help her push much at all because the people who buy merch like that are die-hard fans who would anyway.

It's a huge shame.


----------



## Paigeology

fanofwwepaige said:


> daniel bryan and john cena paused for the punk chants too.
> 
> I don't know how AJ can ignore them. She is like the CM Punk chants target. lol


Still recovering from those football pics...

I would like to see Paige make use of those chants, Like if they happened again during a promo, Paige Takes out Aj, picks up a mic and says "They can chant your husbands name all they like, he won't save you" or something like that. Make use of it instead of just pretending it doesn't exsist.

As for the jacket thing, i already heard spoilers so meh, it wasn't something i noticed.


----------



## chargebeam

Met her in person on Bourbon Street during Mania weekend! Be jealous.


----------



## gl83

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Yeah I didn't notice the jacket thing and sounds like no one else did either, so it's not like she spoiled the surprise of AJ's return. It's just one of those things that was a rookie mistake since she's still only 3 months in to performing for a big production like WWE. It's something that someone should tell her she did wrong and to remember for next time. Not something to make a big deal out of and if they did then they are really picking on her.
> 
> And as for the whole 'pop/dead crowd' debate that keeps coming up. Her pops vary from show to show. Montreal was disappointing because it was a smark city but it wasn't silence either. If you re-watch the match you can hear a pop when she poses on the ring post before AJ comes out.
> 
> People should be more concerned about Nikki Bellas lack of pop. For someone who has been in the company since 2008 and currently involved in a storyline with the authority, she got no reaction on Raw and Main Event this week during her entrances and matches. That is more troubling than a diva with 3 months on the main roster with half-assed booking, while during that time recieving a variation of good pops, decent pops, crickets, and multiple signs in the crowd.



It's even more troubling when you take into account that Bellas/Stephanie is suppose to be one of their top programs for SummerSlam. Yet, it's getting no heat. Hell, the way the SummerSlam card is shaping up right now, AJ/Paige might not even have a match.


Right now you have as locks:

John Cena/Brock Lesnar
Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns/Randy Orton
Brie Bella/Stephanie McMahon
Bray Wyatt/Chris Jericho


Then possibly there will also be:

-a Tag title match between The Usos/Harper & Rowan and possibly the 'Dust brothers

-a IC match involving Cesaro

-a match with Rusev against either Sheamus for the US title or Big Show/Mark Henry to continue his build up for his eventual feud with Cena


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Hopefully they realize that exactly ZERO people want to see Stephanie "wrestle" a Bella twin.


----------



## .MCH

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Yeah I didn't notice the jacket thing and sounds like no one else did either, so it's not like she spoiled the surprise of AJ's return. It's just one of those things that was a rookie mistake since she's still only 3 months in to performing for a big production like WWE. It's something that someone should tell her she did wrong and to remember for next time. Not something to make a big deal out of and if they did then they are really picking on her.
> 
> And as for the whole 'pop/dead crowd' debate that keeps coming up. Her pops vary from show to show. Montreal was disappointing because it was a smark city but it wasn't silence either. If you re-watch the match you can hear a pop when she poses on the ring post before AJ comes out.
> 
> *People should be more concerned about Nikki Bellas lack of pop. For someone who has been in the company since 2008 and currently involved in a storyline with the authority, she got no reaction on Raw and Main Event this week during her entrances and matches. That is more troubling than a diva with 3 months on the main roster with half-assed booking, while during that time recieving a variation of good pops, decent pops, crickets, and multiple signs in the crowd.*


This is what I was saying. People were trying to blame Alicia for the boring chants but she actually managed to get heat at the end of that segment. Meanwhile, Nikki got nothing. The crowd did not care that she was getting beaten down at all. They didn't respond to the match the way they were supposed to until Alicia started doing her crazy thing.

At least Paige isn't getting boring chants. BUT the Bellas will still get a push, which makes no sense. They're probably going to bury Paige for not getting a reaction yet the Bellas can't get anything either unless Daniel Bryan is attached to it.


----------



## Callisto

jamal. said:


> Let's be honest, Vince or Dunn wanted Paige to fail. Same with Emma before the arrest.


The excuses just keep getting better. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

chargebeam said:


> Met her in person on Bourbon Street during Mania weekend! Be jealous.



Sweet. What does she smell like?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

A brief clip of Paige's entrance at the Toronto house show last weekend where she received a great pop from the crowd, especially for a non-televised event. I had to cut the first part of it because I was marking out too much.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> A brief clip of Paige's entrance at the Toronto house show last weekend where she received a great pop from the crowd, especially for a non-televised event. I had to cut the first part of it because I was marking out too much.


It seems like people all over the WWE facebook Page are hoping for Paige to win sunday. What a difference from this site. I thought Paige wasn't over at all?:argh::argh:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> It seems like people all over the WWE facebook Page are hoping for Paige to win sunday. What a difference from this site. I thought Paige wasn't over at all?:argh::argh:


I would love to see Paige win the belt back next weekend. But my prediction is that Paige will get herself disqualified during the match at Battleground, and will go full heel and beat AJ down. Then Summerslam will be the rematch and hopefully Paige wins.

Bottom line, AJ should not have another long title reign after holding the belt for a year, leaving for 3 months, and coming back just to do it all over again. I'm falling asleep just at the thought of it. If Paige is built up from Battleground to Summerslam as a legit heel then there should be some more interesting options if she regains the championship. 


Here's the announcement from Smackdown.





Also, here is Paige dancing in Japan today


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I would love to see Paige win the belt back next weekend. But my prediction is that Paige will get herself disqualified during the match at Battleground, and will go full heel and beat AJ down. Then Summerslam will be the rematch and hopefully Paige wins.
> 
> Bottom line, AJ should not have another long title reign after holding the belt for a year, leaving for 3 months, and coming back just to do it all over again. I'm falling asleep just at the thought of it. If Paige is built up from Battleground to Summerslam as a legit heel then there should be some more interesting options if she regains the championship.
> 
> 
> Here's the announcement from Smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is Paige dancing in Japan today


Was that like a dance off? is this something they are doing at house shows? :cool2:mark:


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Also, here is Paige dancing in Japan today


I felt weird watching that. And I'm younger than her.


----------



## LPPrince

I love Paige as she is, but I'd like to see her go full heel.

If not that, I think a Paige/AJ tag team would be fuckin BOSS. The only problem is they'd steamroll the entire diva roster so it'd get old.


----------



## Oakue

Well the Bellas wanted a female tag division with a female tag title a few months back. Likely all because they couldn't get over on AJ and would do anything to try to one up her and knew she'd have been stuck with Tamina and that was their best shot.

I'd laugh if now the WWE instituted their idea and partnered AJ and Paige. They still wouldn't get over on AJ. And AJ and Paige would be tremendous together.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I know people would have liked to have seen this AJ/Paige tag team continue for awhile longer, but with the roster they have now they would quickly run out of opponents, especially good ones. It would have been nice if we had 2 extra weeks before their first ppv match though to get some more tag team matches and maybe some backstage segments. They should have tagged again this week on either Smackdown or Main Event but I guess they couldn't because Paige had to fly to Japan. 

Maybe they'll tag again on RAW and they'll do a post-match promo or something to hype the Battleground match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's a throwaway match on Battleground anyway. The real build up starts after and if they put in some effort, Summerslam could be good.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Maybe they'll tag again on RAW and they'll do a post-match promo or something to hype the Battleground match.


They BETTER do something to hype this match. I'm feeling nothing for it and that should not be the case. I want to see a proper segment, or at least something backstage. Backstage stuff is entertaining a lot of the time. I dunno what they could do but I'm not paid to think it up. I'm sure they could do something cool, but my guess is that if they're 100% on the AJ train then they won't give a shit about Paige or building her up.


----------



## NJ88

I expect AJ to win at Battleground using some form of...rollup, because apparently that's how face DIVAs tend to win a lot of the time these days. AJ goes to shake Paige's hand, Paige snaps, beats AJ down, turns fully heel and they have a match for Summerslam with a great build and Paige heel. I'm not sure who wins at Summerslam. It depends on if they're sold with Paige as a heel I guess. I personally think it would be more interesting than a long face AJ title reign, but who knows. We'll see.


----------



## tommo010

NJ88 said:


> I expect AJ to win at Battleground using some form of...rollup, because apparently that's how face DIVAs tend to win a lot of the time these days. AJ goes to shake Paige's hand, Paige snaps, beats AJ down, turns fully heel and they have a match for Summerslam with a great build and Paige heel. I'm not sure who wins at Summerslam. It depends on if they're sold with Paige as a heel I guess. I personally think it would be more interesting than a long face AJ title reign, but who knows. We'll see.


I can see Paige winning at Summerslam cementing the heel turn with Battleground as a build up to the turn. However this feud plays out if they do indeed plan to extend it until Mania then Paige (assuming shes the heel) should hold the belt going into Mania and should have held for prolonged period. Having her keep the belt during the road to Mania in heelish ways will help Paige gain required heat and gives a face payoff when AJ regains at Wrestlemania.


----------



## pinofreshh

LPPrince said:


> If not that, I think a Paige/AJ tag team would be fuckin BOSS. The only problem is they'd steamroll the entire diva roster so it'd get old.


^ this. i was kinda bummed when i saw they were having a match at battleground. but the point you make is quite valid :lmao


----------



## Right_To_Censor

pinofreshh said:


> ^ this. *i was kinda bummed when i saw they were having a match at battleground.* but the point you make is quite valid :lmao


So was I. I guess it has to happen at some point, though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

By gawd... Did you guys see this picture? kada


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I'm licking my chops, mate.


----------



## Flair Shot

-


> We’ve noted how Vince McMahon has been very down on Paige and her promo work. There was some speculation backstage two weeks ago at RAW that Paige may have been facing some heat from officials after letting the CM Punk chants catch her off guard during her promo with the returning AJ Lee. While she has been critiqued, there was no heat on Paige for that. The reason for that is because Vince feels she’s “been a dud” and had already decided that she’s “too green.” At that point, there wasn’t much else Paige could do to get heat since Vince had already soured on her.
> 
> According to a source, Vince is happy to finally have AJ Lee back and the Paige experiment didn’t work.
> 
> Vince realized Paige wasn’t working out for a while but wanted AJ to be the one to beat her, so Paige’s title run was extended until AJ returned.
> 
> Source: dailywrestlingnews


----------



## fanofwwepaige

the sooner that Triple H takes over the company from that senile old man, the better. Vince, please gtfo and retire already and pass the company to your son in law who knows what the fuck he is doing.


----------



## Caffore

RKO361 said:


> -


I believe that is almost a word for word copy of that .................. article which was posted a couple of days ago, which again is not that reliable a source. It may be right, but I doubt either reporter actually has insider knowledge and thus it would just be a correct guess from them. 

So yeah, massive pinch of salt and all that.


----------



## islesfan13

There's more to the article of Nikki about Paige. Apparently she really respects her and is dying for a match against her. It seems like the locker room in general have a lot of respect for Paige. Maybe the WWE isn't so down on her... Nikki also made it clear that she rather face Paige than AJ, which leads me to believe that those two may have some bad blood.


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> There's more to the article of Nikki about Paige. Apparently she really respects her and is dying for a match against her. It seems like the locker room in general have a lot of respect for Paige. Maybe the WWE isn't so down on her... Nikki also made it clear that she rather face Paige than AJ, which leads me to believe that those two may have some bad blood.


I don't know about bad blood. It might be that Nikki would rather have matches with a girl like Paige who she's never gotten to wrestle than AJ who she's wrestled a lot.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Nikki Bella knows the right things to say. The way she dismissed Cena's detractors by saying they really do like him was just hilarious and wrong. Anyway, I'm looking forward to Paige vs. Nikki if it happened. Any potential new matchup is intriguing to me.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Londrick said:


> Sounds like you're butthurt Paige flopped and like a typical smark you're trying to blame WWE when it's all on Paige.


You need to stop digging Paige when she's light years ahead of what Eva Marie is for a start.

Not everyone hates Eva Marie either but they don't have to praise everything she does (which you seem to get butthurt over the slightest comment that doesn't point towards her being the greatest and start banging out those neg reps, even if that person also credits her), your obsession is a little strange, even though I don't feel half of this is legit.


----------



## Pip-Man

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You need to stop digging Paige when she's light years ahead of what Eva Marie is for a start.
> 
> Not everyone hates Eva Marie either but they don't have to praise everything she does (which you seem to get butthurt over the slightest comment that doesn't point towards her being the greatest and start banging out those neg reps, even if that person also credits her), your obsession is a little strange, even though I don't feel half of this is legit.


Londrick's a gimmick poster.A product of going premium and then becoming irrelevant :lmao


----------



## Not Lying

I really hope this is the start of something great for the division right now, last year I felt the revival of the division with AJ/Kaitlyn feuding, but then it faded away, however this time it seems different, Paige/Aj, Naomi/Cameron , Summer/Layla , the division must be going into better directions, Paige and AJ should at least feud for 3 months now


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Pip Star said:


> Londrick's a gimmick poster.A product of going premium and then becoming irrelevant :lmao


That would mean you would have had to have been formerly relevant. :heyman6


----------



## pizzaman9176

They really need to give her the anti diva gimmick back. It's like the garbage gimmicks like Emma's dancing and Adam Rose all make it out of NXT, but Big E's five count gimmick and Paige's anti diva gimmick get scrapped. Vince really needs to GTFO already and let HHH keep his good NXT gimmicks

Oh and forget Londrick, he's a moron who bought the premium membership and uses that as a shield to troll.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I've been negged several times by 'Londrick' and 'Callisto' for shitting on the Bellas and Eva Marie. 

I have no interest in a Nikki/Paige match-up, and just reading her comments about Paige regaining the Divas title and then beating her for it makes me cringe. I would legit cry if that happened. Nikki needs to stay on Superstars and Main Event. 

As for the anti-diva gimmick, now is the time to do it with the heel turn. What I don't like about this AJ storyline so far is that WWE still seems to be adamant about not giving her much mic time. It's turning out that Michael Cole is doing all the storytelling for us on commentary. Whatever happened to backstage segments? They can easily pre-tape those if they are scared about Paige talking with a live mic. There should have been one last week on RAW before the tag team match of them getting ready, something to see them interacting with each other.

And it still annoys me that they had Natalya sitting on the sidelines this whole time Paige was Divas champion, and instead of having them two feud and wrestle they gave us Alicia Fox, Cameron, and Tamina.


----------



## p862011

i actually quite like nikki she has improved alot in the ring


----------



## Freeway.86

p862011 said:


> i actually quite like nikki she has improved alot in the ring


Nikki and Brie have IMO improved a lot over the past year. Brie more mainly because I think she just got more ring time after Nikki was hurt. I like that Nikki has more of a power based attack.


----------



## p862011

fifty_ said:


> Apparently Vince, or someone in the back didn't like the fact that Paige took off her jacket (as she always does) when she was going into the ring to speak to the crowd before Aj showed up. *They didn't like it cause they said it made it obvious that there would be a match going on or something else rather than just the promo.*


 lol then why have her in wrestling gear 

wwe should of let her come out in street clothes:cool2


----------



## Joshi Judas

I wouldn't mind Nikki vs Paige tbh. If The Bellas are high on Paige, it's kinda good for her. They do have some backstage sway, having prevented Maria Kanellis from coming back.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I notice Paige wrestled every weekend at house shows when she was divas champion, and AJ hasn't worked a single house show since being back for 2 weeks now.

Would like to see those matches from Japan this weekend, and see how Paige works with a Japanese crowd.


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I notice Paige wrestled every weekend at house shows when she was divas champion, and AJ hasn't worked a single house show since being back for 2 weeks now.
> 
> Would like to see those matches from Japan this weekend, and see how Paige works with a Japanese crowd.


That is true. Plus Paige was on the Japan tour which is no easy trip. Probably just bringing AJ back into the fold slowly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Paige in a kimono in Japan might be the cutest thing ever :wall


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

RAVEN said:


> Paige in a kimono in Japan might be the cutest thing ever :wall


Know what's cuter? Modest Paige.


----------



## tommo010

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Know what's cuter? Modest Paige.


:wall:banderas:done


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

RAVEN said:


> Paige in a kimono in Japan might be the cutest thing ever :wall


Oh man. Paige is looking like a British Asian Goddess in that Kimono. :wall


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I've been negged several times by 'Londrick' and 'Callisto' for shitting on the Bellas and Eva Marie.
> 
> I have no interest in a Nikki/Paige match-up, and just reading her comments about Paige regaining the Divas title and then beating her for it makes me cringe. I would legit cry if that happened. Nikki needs to stay on Superstars and Main Event.
> 
> As for the anti-diva gimmick, now is the time to do it with the heel turn. What I don't like about this AJ storyline so far is that WWE still seems to be adamant about not giving her much mic time. It's turning out that Michael Cole is doing all the storytelling for us on commentary. Whatever happened to backstage segments? They can easily pre-tape those if they are scared about Paige talking with a live mic. There should have been one last week on RAW before the tag team match of them getting ready, something to see them interacting with each other.
> 
> And it still annoys me that they had Natalya sitting on the sidelines this whole time Paige was Divas champion, and instead of having them two feud and wrestle they gave us Alicia Fox, Cameron, and Tamina.


They have to be the same person. I get the same neg reps daily. Calisto keeps posting a very scary pic of EVa on my profile everytime he neg reps me. How come I can only neg rep someone one time and these guys can neg rep me multiple times a day?


----------



## .MCH

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I notice Paige wrestled every weekend at house shows when she was divas champion, and AJ hasn't worked a single house show since being back for 2 weeks now.
> 
> Would like to see those matches from Japan this weekend, and see how Paige works with a Japanese crowd.


AJ wasn't doing house shows prior to leaving as well.

I wonder how fans feel about AJ being a part timer since they complain about others?


----------



## islesfan13

.MCH said:


> AJ wasn't doing house shows prior to leaving as well.
> 
> I wonder how fans feel about AJ being a part timer since they complain about others?


If shes not going to do house shows and if shes only here for the short term Vince better not bury whats left of the division. Time to give someone else a shot. Paige Charlotte Sasha and Bayley are the future so roll with them. I would say Emma but at this point I haven't heard a peep about her since the incident. I do think Paige will be the one to go over AJ, maybe not at battleground but possibly Summerslam or night of champions.


----------



## gl83

.MCH said:


> AJ wasn't doing house shows prior to leaving as well.
> 
> I wonder how fans feel about AJ being a part timer since they complain about others?



To be fair, I don't think Paige worked any house shows until around Extreme Rules or so. 


As for AJ, she worked pretty much every house show during her title reign. The only house shows she missed was one weekend in November due to her concussion and one weekend in February after Naomi got injured and WWE granted her the weekend off.


----------



## islesfan13

gl83 said:


> To be fair, I don't think Paige worked any house shows until around Extreme Rules or so.
> 
> 
> As for AJ, she worked pretty much every house show during her title reign. The only house shows she missed was one weekend in November due to her concussion and one weekend in February after Naomi got injured and WWE granted her the weekend off.


Paige was doing NXT and WWE at the time.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> Paige was doing NXT and WWE at the time.


Lol, NXT records 5 weeks of shows in one night.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> Lol, NXT records 5 weeks of shows in one night.


Never knew that.


----------



## Caffore

gl83 said:


> To be fair, I don't think Paige worked any house shows until around Extreme Rules or so.


She started the house shows 2 weeks after winning the belt; one week she did a set of NXT house shows, and the ne t was a weekend off because it was the Saudi tour, and no female talent could go.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> Never knew that.


Yup, and I'll give you an example that's a giveaway if you're paying attention.



I'll give you a clue, this is the episode of NXT aired on 8/21/13. Dolph Ziggler & AJ broke up on the 7/15/13 edition of Raw.


----------



## Necramonium

pizzaman9176 said:


> They really need to give her the anti diva gimmick back. It's like the garbage gimmicks like Emma's dancing and Adam Rose all make it out of NXT, but Big E's five count gimmick and Paige's anti diva gimmick get scrapped. Vince really needs to GTFO already and let HHH keep his good NXT gimmicks
> 
> Oh and forget Londrick, he's a moron who bought the premium membership and uses that as a shield to troll.


A premium membership is not a shield or a free pass to troll or be a asshat. If this continues just contact a admin.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> Yup, and I'll give you an example that's a giveaway if you're paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a clue, this is the episode of NXT aired on 8/21/13. Dolph Ziggler & AJ broke up on the 7/15/13 edition of Raw.


Ya we know about NXT taping schedule. The video is completely irrelevant to this thread and keep AJ matches in the AJ thread. 

If anyone needs a giveaway and a clue to the taping schedule then this match between Tamina and Paige was filmed before their Extreme Rules match and aired a week or two after.So it was obvious Paige would win at Extreme Rules, not like Tamina had much of a chance though. 

x1w73wh


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya we know about NXT taping schedule. The video is completely irrelevant to this thread and keep AJ matches in the AJ thread.
> 
> If anyone needs a giveaway and a clue to the taping schedule then this match between Tamina and Paige was filmed before their Extreme Rules match and aired a week or two after.So it was obvious Paige would win at Extreme Rules, not like Tamina had much of a chance though.
> 
> x1w73wh


It certainly is relevant because we're talking about Paige wrestling in WWE & NXT at the same time. Clearly Isles did NOT know about the NXT taping schedule, & I was explaining it. That AJ match was the perfect example because she's wearing the Ziggler wristbands that she wore when they were kayfabe dating, and that NXT aired over a month after they broke up.


----------



## PUNKY

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Know what's cuter? Modest Paige.


I wish this one was clearer so i could use it for my av. :cussin: Oh well i'll settle for one of the others....


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

PUNKY said:


> I wish this one was clearer so i could use it for my av. :cussin: Oh well i'll settle for one of the others....


Hmm...I think it is close to clear but not much. I love the new gif even more and edited as my new avi.


----------



## PUNKY

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Hmm...I think it is close to clear but not much. I love the new gif even more and edited as my new avi.


Yeah it's just a little fuzzy at the end which is the bit i wanted. (The angry face bit. ) Good choice on the avi though. :cool2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

PUNKY said:


> Yeah it's just a little fuzzy at the end which is the bit i wanted. (The angry face bit. ) Good choice on the avi though. :cool2


Yeah it is at the end but that just makes my profile that much more epic.  Thanks, you also have a great choice of avi.  :cool2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

x21epf1

taken from a short documentary years ago "Britain's Worst Knightmare"


----------



## PUNKY

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Yeah it is at the end but that just makes my profile that much more epic.  Thanks, you also have a great choice of avi.  :cool2


Lol no sorry i wasn't saying yours was fuzzy, I meant the one i posted before.  Yours looks fine.

EDIT britian's worst nightmare ? Lol i need to watch this.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Leonardo Spanky said:


> x21epf1
> 
> taken from a short documentary years ago "Britain's Worst Knightmare"


Seeing this video of Paige explaining stuff really shed a tear in my eye.


----------



## BornBad

Oh jesus... WWE need to save AJ vs Paige for SummerSlam not for some B- Ppv


----------



## islesfan13

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Seeing this video of Paige explaining stuff really shed a tear in my eye.


Paige naturally has light brown hair? In other news cool interview, when I was a freshman in wrestling I was doing amateur wrestling.


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> x21epf1
> 
> taken from a short documentary years ago "Britain's Worst Knightmare"


"While Saraya is considered to be the future of womens wrestling" 

So true :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

islesfan13 said:


> Paige naturally has light brown hair? In other news cool interview, when I was a freshman in wrestling I was doing amateur wrestling.


Yes Paige's natural hair color is brown and I found this whole interview really cool cause it showed that she went through the amateur wrestling training while she was a ole freshman in school. That to me shows dedication. :clap


----------



## tommo010

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Yes Paige's natural hair color is brown and I found this whole interview really cool cause it showed that she went through the amateur wrestling training while she was a ole freshman in school. That to me shows dedication. :clap


I'd say Paige is around 16 here possibly 17 and in 6th Form due to her not wearing a uniform.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

tommo010 said:


> I'd say Paige is around 16 here possibly 17 and in 6th Form due to her not wearing a uniform.


Yeah she probably was around 16 years old here.


----------



## islesfan13

tommo010 said:


> I'd say Paige is around 16 here possibly 17 and in 6th Form due to her not wearing a uniform.


Is that how it works in the UK? In USA as a freshman I was 14-15


----------



## PUNKY

islesfan13 said:


> Is that how it works in the UK? In USA as a freshman I was 14-15


Yeah you leave school when your 16 unless you choose to stay on for 6th form which is for 2 years i think until your 18. Then you just go to uni or whatever, Pretty much the same as america i think ? Or do you _have_ to stay in school until your 18 over there ?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

dat paige :banderas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

What if the heel turn goes down on RAW tomorrow night? Wouldn't surprise me since WWE appears to be in rush mode with this storyline.

Also... I wouldn't mind seeing Seth Rollins and Paige get together as an on screen heel duo. It looks like they teased a pairing in FCW but did the ever pull the trigger on that?






One thing that rarely happens anymore is the divas getting involved with the male storylines and it would be sweet to see a RAW main event this summer that has Paige & Seth Rollins vs. AJ & Dean Ambrose. Kind of like a Trish/Triple H vs. Lita/Rock situation. The women getting the rub by being involved in a match with a top male feud. Just the thing they need to get some more attention on them and it would also give us a different match for Ambrose and Rollins to participate in to build up their Summerslam matches. Sounds better than something like that 6 man tag booked for tomorrow night.


----------



## tommo010

islesfan13 said:


> Is that how it works in the UK? In USA as a freshman I was 14-15


We don't have freshman etc, Secondary School or years 7 to 11(our version of High School) are attended between the ages 11 and 16, at the end of year 11 we'd sit our standard exams(when I was at school it was GCSE) from this point we can choose to attend 6th form ages 16 to 19 for further Education and A-Levels then move onto college or University, some move straight into employment or apprenticeship programs.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I would love that and Punky would hate it :lmao :lmao

But yeah I know about them wanting to pair up Rollins and Paige in FCW, Paige had that Lisbeth Salander esque gimmick planned for her I think, before they gave her the Anti Diva character.


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> *I would love that and Punky would hate it* :lmao :lmao
> 
> But yeah I know about them wanting to pair up Rollins and Paige in FCW, Paige had that Lisbeth Salander esque gimmick planned for her I think, before they gave her the Anti Diva character.


Ya damn right i'd hate it !!! Was just writing a response to it lol. I guess it does make more sense but you already know which pairing i'd prefer....  Actually you know what would be gold ? Aj punk vs Paige Ambrose. :mark::mark::mark: (Obviously can't happen with you know punk not working there anymore and the whole paige heel Ambrose face thing but i can dream eh) And punk did always love Ambrose, He'd love working with him. Such a wasted opportunity.


----------



## tommo010

RAVEN said:


> Paige had that Lisbeth Salander esque gimmick planned for her I think, before they gave her the Anti Diva character.


I know the lap top was going to be part of that gimmick too, they wanted her as some kind of computer nerd that researched on the lap top.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Nice shirt there Rollins.


----------



## Joshi Judas

PUNKY said:


> Ya damn right i'd hate it !!! Was just writing a response to it lol. I guess it does make more sense but you already know which pairing i'd prefer....  Actually you know what would be gold ? Aj punk vs Paige Ambrose. :mark::mark::mark: (Obviously can't happen with you know punk not working there anymore and the whole paige heel Ambrose face thing but i can dream eh) And punk did always love Ambrose, He'd love working with him. Such a wasted opportunity.




You need to learn by now that I pick the winning team 

And wtf is Rollins wearing? :lmao


That laptop thing is weird, did they give that gimmick to Solomon Crowe now? :lol


----------



## Freeway.86

I do remember the documentary Paige and her family did when she was signed by WWE and the moment where she's reading her brother and father the description of her Paige character always made me laugh. The tone in her voice was one of "I don't know what the hell they're thinking". Especially the computer part of it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RAVEN said:


> You need to learn by now that I pick the winning team
> 
> And is that Rollins wearing a Britani Knight shirt in that pic? :lmao


Kelly Kapowski from Saved by the Bell


----------



## islesfan13

PUNKY said:


> Yeah you leave school when your 16 unless you choose to stay on for 6th form which is for 2 years i think until your 18. Then you just go to uni or whatever, Pretty much the same as america i think ? Or do you _have_ to stay in school until your 18 over there ?


We have grades high school is 9th-12th. Most finish at 17- 18 years old. Freshman is 9th grade (14 y/o)


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Nice shirt there Rollins.


Paige is so perfect. Unreal!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Wasn't there a short cutscene in Fighting With My Family that showed Paige as a blonde?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Wasn't there a short cutscene in Fighting With My Family that showed Paige as a blonde?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


How old was she there? Like 15?


----------



## CM12Punk

Blonde doesn't fit her at all.


----------



## Last Word

I like her as a Diva but she's not soo good on mic


----------



## The.Great......One

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Nice shirt there Rollins.


:mark::mark::mark: 
I'm the same height as Rollins, dat height difference doe 
She looks really short there tbh, but damn she's hot and her smile my gawd her smile is the cutest. Her and Aj have the cutest smiles EVER :wall


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## The.Great......One

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


:ass :wall


----------



## CrystalFissure

Where did you get that second picture, Spanky? Don't remember seeing that in the doco. Either way, she looks a lot worse blonde if you ask me.


----------



## tommo010

When i was a child I had bright blonde hair but going through my teens into an adult my hair darkened to a light brown I wonder if same happened to Paige :hmm:



CrystalFissure said:


> Where did you get that second picture, Spanky? Don't remember seeing that in the doco. Either way, she looks a lot worse blonde if you ask me.


That's from the doc too near the start when she tells the story of how she started wrestling.



LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> How old was she there? Like 15?


More like 12, I know the first she is 12 as she has that picture on her Instagram.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So go-home RAWs usually suck these days....I'm just watching RAW tonight to see what happens with Paige/AJ. 

Don't like how Summer Rae and Layla were featured in the five point preview but no mention of the them. Layla/Summer vs. Paige/AJ tonight maybe?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Sting is awesome, but Paige having to stop calling her submission the Scorpion Cross Lock because of him is goddamn bullshit.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Naomi and Cameron are officially on the pre-show for Battleground.

Please WWE, no death slot for AJ/Paige.


----------



## Freeway.86

If Vince and WWE love AJ as much as they say, then it shouldn't be the death slot.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie with Paige at ringside coming up next.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I really enjoyed that. Felt natural, and without Cameron interrupting her every second I thought her on her feet banter was definitely up to par with where she should be in this stage of her career. Loved the little pow wow with AJ, really getting my hopes up that this feud is gonna build up nicely!! :moyes1


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Yeah. Don't understand why people keep shitting on Paige's mic ability. Her commentary was more entertaining than the match that's for sure. I was going to say "that's it?" about the segment but it looks like we're in for a long feud based on their exchange afterward. This is going to Summerslam at least.


----------



## Freeway.86

Paige sounded very natural on the mic. Like she wasn't trying to remember and recite lines that WWE wrote for her. I'm digging this so far.


----------



## ctorresc04

Paige is just as much of a sweetheart in person as she comes across on television. Hope to run into her at NXT tapings this Thursday.


----------



## Kabraxal

Am liking the subtle tension between her and AJ to be honest. I think playing the awkward "frenemy" is actually interesting.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

AJ isn't trusting Paige. She knows something is up.


----------



## Freeway.86

I like that they're both sort of acting like they trust each other, but you can sort of read their minds and know they really don't.


----------



## Kabraxal

Freeway.86 said:


> I like that they're both sort of acting like they trust each other, but you can sort of read their minds and know they really don't.


It's subtle and intriguing and seems to point to a much longer and slow burning feud... if the plans really are there for them to take this for months and months it's looking good so far.


----------



## islesfan13

Good commentary by Paige tonight. Of course the usual suspects trashing Paiges mic work as usual but what can we expect by now? I am really looking forward to this match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

People were saying a few weeks ago that this feud wouldn't be good because AJ would own her on the mic...Well Paige held her own against AJ on the mic tonight, and it's all about the writing anyway. The writers have to give both of them good material to deliver and not just let AJ bury her. And tonight gave us a little taste and showed that it's possible for them to have a verbal back and forth.


----------



## .MCH

I wouldn't be surprised if Paige wins the title this Sunday and they do a back and fourth title switch until Summerslam.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

.MCH said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Paige wins the title this Sunday and they do a back and fourth title switch until Summerslam.


That's what I want. Like seriously, it's been so long since there was a good feud with the title switching back and forth. Makes for a more memorable feud.

Either that or Paige beats AJ at Summerslam and has a heel run with the title up until Wrestlemania where she drops the title back to babyface AJ. It could work if they move AJ away from Paige for awhile after Summerslam and spark the feud again around January.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## Freeway.86

Notice too that Paige was sitting on JBL's side at the table. Clearly learned her lesson.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I like that neither of them trust each other and there's obvious tension. Much better than "OH NOZ WE WERE KINDA FRIENDS FOR 3 WEEKS WHY DID YOU BACKSTAB ME" I think it's supposed to look awkward because they both know what's up. It makes you wonder when they'll both stop playing nice and finally go at it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige was hilarious at the end of that video there when AJ was complimenting her. "Stop it...keep it coming" This was probably the most she's talked on tv since debuting. They give her more opportunities like this and she'll keep improving.


----------



## tailhook

.MCH said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Paige wins the title this Sunday and they do a back and fourth title switch until Summerslam.


I'm still not convinced this isn't just them feeding Paige to AJ for another ride on the feed train, simply different champ. But they've been treating Paige a bit better since she dropped the title.

So i'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Oakue

I hope it goes past Summerslam, but I'm not optimistic. But it should.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I was pleased with Paige's fluidity on the commentary, she sounded more confident, poised, and most importantly NATURAL. She didn't trip on her words once, from my listening to it once. Quick learner, she is.


----------



## Freeway.86

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I was pleased with Paige's fluidity on the commentary, she sounded more confident, poised, and most importantly NATURAL. She didn't trip on her words once, from my listening to it once. Quick learner, she is.


She sounded great on the mic tonight. I think she was actually having some fun out there.


----------



## ROHFan19

Definitely thought Paige came across as comfortable on the mic tonight. Now she just has to translate that into promos while in the ring.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Solid segment. I was actually surprised at how much more natural the commentary was and how it went. Of course, the interaction with AJ was purposely fake and awkward and it did its job well. Hoping for one final follow-up on Main Event or SmackDown, just to solidify the importance of the match.

AJ was almost heelish too, if you pay attention. As if she knows what's up and wanted to play the whole thing up as well. She seems quite condescending. Who knows if Paige turning heel is a sure thing or not. They may be throwing us off because it's the obvious choice. Anyway, I really can't see a major fault in what she did tonight. Of course the people who already dislike her will just continue to trash her because that's what they do.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

CrystalFissure said:


> Solid segment. I was actually surprised at how much more natural the commentary was and how it went. Of course, the interaction with AJ was purposely fake and awkward and it did its job well. Hoping for one final follow-up on Main Event or SmackDown, just to solidify the importance of the match.
> 
> AJ was almost heelish too, if you pay attention. As if she knows what's up and wanted to play the whole thing up as well. She seems quite condescending. Who knows if Paige turning heel is a sure thing or not. They may be throwing us off because it's the obvious choice. Anyway, I really can't see a major fault in what she did tonight. Of course the people who already dislike her will just continue to trash her because that's what they do.


I need more before the ppv too, even if this is going all Summer. 

Maybe another tag match on Main Event or Smackdown where Paige teases an attack by grabbing the divas belt after they win. They stare each other down, but Paige just hands her the belt before leaving the ring and AJ cautiously watches her walk up the ramp while clutching the belt. 

A little something extra to hype their first ppv encounter.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

> *Update on AJ/Paige Plans
> *
> As we reported last week, the creative plan is for AJ Lee to eventually be the babyface and Paige the heel in their feud. The two are facing each other at Battleground on Sunday, and while it hasn’t been confirmed that Paige will turn on Lee that night, plans at some point call for Paige to drop the “mutual respect” idea.


Source: WrestleZone


----------



## Achilles

I must say that Paige was pretty good on commentary tonight. Maybe she just works better as a heel?


----------



## Freeway.86

Protokletos said:


> I must say that Paige was pretty good on commentary tonight. Maybe she just works better as a heel?


She's been heel most of her time before coming to WWE so I'm sure she's more natural at doing that. Even her time in NXT, she acted more like a heel, but the crowd just took to her. She was a heel even in FCW.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yep good work on commentary. The subtle heeling by Paige was great and even played off JBL very well. More of this please (Y)


----------



## p862011

Protokletos said:


> I must say that Paige was pretty good on commentary tonight. Maybe she just works better as a heel?


i could of told wwe that months ago paige to my recollection has never worked as a straight baby face in nxt,shimmer,indies,etc she has always been a rebel tweener or a heel

and honestly who looks at paige and think baby face she just looks like a heel


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Good commentary from Paige, liked her interaction with JBL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RAVEN said:


> Yep good work on commentary. The subtle heeling by Paige was great and even played off JBL very well. More of this please (Y)


Paige: "Did you see that respect we have for each other?"

JBL: "I don't buy any of it"

Paige: "You can't buy respect"


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I just want to say that the fact that Paige is a fan of Karl Anderson and the Bullet Club is fucking awesome.


----------



## tommo010

So all this talk about Vince not wanting Paige to talk must have been BS? She's had a live mic last 2 Raw's since that was "revealed" and she's delivered, this week on commentary was her best showing yet she held her own against JBL and AJ when she got involved. I particually liked the part she played off JBL it's was nicely doneand the Frenemies part was golden


----------



## KaviD

That conversation between Paige & AJ was really odd... Not so sure what it signified.

Anyways, I'm new to the forum so hello guys.


----------



## Freeway.86

I think the conversation AJ and Paige had was them sort of sizing each other up and AJ's way of subtly telling Paige that she saw through the act. That's what I got out of it anyway.


----------



## KaviD

vvvv


----------



## KaviD

vvvvv


----------



## Big Dog

Did AJ take a pop at Paige's fitness? Seemed so to me.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Big Dog said:


> Did AJ take a pop at Paige's fitness? Seemed so to me.


In what way do you mean? Her body / fitness seems good enough to me.

I'll reiterate that the heel / face dynamic shouldn't be confirmed yet. Maybe it's my bias, but I find AJ to be sorta heelish despite the reaction. Eva's "technically" a face too, but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Big Dog

CrystalFissure said:


> In what way do you mean? Her body / fitness seems good enough to me.
> 
> I'll reiterate that the heel / face dynamic shouldn't be confirmed yet. Maybe it's my bias, but I find AJ to be sorta heelish despite the reaction. Eva's "technically" a face too, but that doesn't mean much.


She went "You look awesome, super in shape" in quite a condescending manner. Is it one of those bitchy girl things where they mask digs by phrasing it in a complimentary way?


----------



## Shamans

I'm a fan of paige in the ring but she can be a bit cringe worthy when she's talking outside of it and on the mic. Today was different. Her commentary wasn't bad.

The over emphasized clapping was terrible. Still... she's nice to see in the ring


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Yeah it's pretty obvious especially after last night that Paige is pretending to be nice and friendly so she can backstab AJ when the opportunity strikes, but AJ isn't stupid and knows whats going on.

I'm thinking it will make Paige look so weak if she just loses clean on Sunday and also loses the feud. If she has to lose then it should be the DQ finish that kicks off her heel turn. Make her look like a threatening heel and not some jobber diva like Alicia Fox just getting fed to the champ this month. Losing clean at Battleground and losing again at Summerslam (assuming WWE is giving this feud legs) would not elevate her in any way, which is what she needs with this heel turn.

If I had things my way she would win the belt back at one of the next ppvs. That would give her some great heel heat.


----------



## The.Great......One

Would LOL if paige doesn't turn heel at battleground. 
Seriously though, I'm very glad Paige seemed to be more comfortable while doing commentary, her work tonight came off more natural to me, and I enjoyed their segment tonight. I'm hoping they get 8-15 minutes at battleground to show some diva magic, high hopes for this match atm. But seeing AJ and Paige wrestle each other will be... :yum:


----------



## Bearodactyl

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I just want to say that the fact that Paige is a fan of Karl Anderson and the Bullet Club is fucking awesome.


That's just too sweeeeeeet! :waffle

Where'd you get this little tidbit of info from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Bearodactyl said:


> That's just too sweeeeeeet! :waffle
> 
> Where'd you get this little tidbit of info from, if you don't mind me asking?


Uhh... 

I'm heavily extrapolating from the fact that she follows him on Twitter and I know nobody who knows the Bullet Club and doesn't like the Bullet Club. And I don't think she follows him for the funny tweets.

I'm going to go fantasize about Paige being in the Bullet Club just because it would be awesome. Even though New Japan doesn't have women's wrestling which is also bullshit. 

In case I'm wrong, here's my reparations.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I must say that Paige did a pretty good job at commentary last night. She held her own against JBL and when AJ Lee came to have a little chat. Man I can't wait for this Sunday. Their match shall be good and exciting.


----------



## Big Dog

I also think she's not overpowering on the mic there were times where she could of pipped up and went on and on like Cameron but she was restrained.


----------



## tommo010




----------



## NJ88

Was really impressed with Paige on RAW. If you compare that, to the commentary she did during the 'feud' with Naomi, and Cameron on commentary, it's incredibly noticeable how much more comfortable and natural she sounded here. That's possibly due to not having Cameron rant on in the background, not giving anyone else a chance to speak and it might also be because she has some kind of direction, and some kind of character that seems to be being worked on. If you know how you're supposed to sound, and know what kind of character you're supposed to portray...portraying them will be that much more easy.

It's actually kind of interesting because both AJ and Paige could be accused of acting insincere towards the other. Probably Paige more than AJ, but it does kind of leave it open as to what happens at the PPV. I still expect Paige to be the one who turns sooner rather than later, but who knows.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Paige looked super-relaxed on RAW with the commentary, especially when she was chatting with AJ Lee.

Some people are still put off by the accent tho and use that as an excuse to say she's terrible on the mic which is complete horseshit. She was so much better on this weeks RAW, flawless IMO, cool and relaxed.

When Paige finished chatting nice to AJ Lee there was a little silent staredown to suggest they were both being insincere (saw it coming obviously), then AJ Lee split.

Good segment, no complaints, Paige even winked at Lawler when discussing how she won the title on her debut.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Looked so beautiful last night.


----------



## PUNKY

Excited to watch raw now. (About to watch it in a min) Seems like pretty much everyone has good things to say regarding paige, Even some aj marks.....


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Other than being a little overzealous explaining frenemies, Paige did pretty well last night. Much more comfortable than in the past. My guess is that, now that AJ's back, she's been working with Paige to help her out. It's not like she was going to get help from Tamina, Alicia, or Naomi with that stuff.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> Other than being a little overzealous explaining frenemies, Paige did pretty well last night. Much more comfortable than in the past. My guess is that, now that AJ's back, she's been working with Paige to help her out. It's not like she was going to get help from Tamina, Alicia, or Naomi with that stuff.


Even though Paige is obviously implying sarcasm you can tell she truly respects and looks up to AJ. I also feel the respect is mutual and AJ definitely prefers Paige over just about anyone else in that locker room.


----------



## islesfan13

How does this sound for sunday? Paige escapes the black widow and AJ kicks out of the Paige turner twice. William Regal comes out and hands Paige his brass knuckles where Paige knocks out AJ and wins the title. It gives Paige Regal as a manager and makes her heel without making either diva look weak.


----------



## tommo010

islesfan13 said:


> How does this sound for sunday? Paige escapes the black widow and AJ kicks out of the Paige turner twice. William Regal comes out and hands Paige his brass knuckles where Paige knocks out AJ and wins the title. It gives Paige Regal as a manager and makes her heel without making either diva look weak.


After last night I feel Paige no longer needs a manager/mouthpeice I think all she needed was direction and focus on a gimmick and now she seems to have it and delivering. :draper2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I doubt WWE would go for the Regal thing since it's too cool of an idea. 

But if a manager pairing is going to happen then it should come later after she establishes her heel character on her own, which we know she can do if given the right material.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> Even though Paige is obviously implying sarcasm you can tell she truly respects and looks up to AJ. I also feel the respect is mutual and AJ definitely prefers Paige over just about anyone else in that locker room.


I think all the divas have a level of respect for AJ. Even Natalya implied as much in an interview she did at some Marvel event. I wouldn't be surprised if they are friends for real lol.



tommo010 said:


> After last night I feel Paige no longer needs a manager/mouthpeice I think all she needed was direction and focus on a gimmick and now she seems to have it and delivering. :draper2


Let's not get ahead of ourselves here. Paige has a lot more to prove to say she's going to be fine without backup.


----------



## KaviD

I'm just afraid that their match at Battleground might just be another small step in building their rivalry where AJ retains & Paige simply shakes AJ's hand again or just acts mysteriously shady or something... = More slow building... I want it all to blow up this Sunday.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Spoiler:  Smackdown



AJ & Paige beat Summer & Layla via submission after AJ hit the Black Widow on Summer. "CM Punk" chants throughout the match. AJ and Paige have a staredown after the match.



Good enough and what I expected.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> AJ & Paige beat Summer & Layla via submission after AJ hit the Black Widow on Summer. "CM Punk" chants throughout the match. AJ and Paige have a staredown after the match.
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough and what I expected.


Not bad. Seems weird for them to go over the newly formed SummmerLay (heh), but I don't think that team really is about the win/loss ratio. They're about the story, which is fine and has worked well so far.


----------



## HardKor1283

I have to say I really though Paige did a good job on commentary. Though I did kinda cringe every time she used the term "frenemy" and then explained what it was. But I'm pretty sure that was just clueless Vince trying to drive the term into the ground like always because he's probably never heard it before, so he assumes no one else has either.


----------



## Jingoro

she did fine, but really all she had to do was act nice like she's friends with aj. all she had to do was smile and act happy. it's the easiest role to play. she's young and pretty. on a difficulty scale, that was pretty fuckin low.

maybe i'm not giving due credit. at the same time, i feel like natalya would have found some way of fucking it up like she usually does if she were in paige's role.


----------



## PaigeFan00

I don't know why you guys are so shock that Paige is great if u had watched her down in NXT u would already know this.Its not her faught WWE rush the title on her and throw out there with no storyline and Promo time so I never get what u all blamed that on Paige when she can't help how she was booked.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

I hope AJ is here to put her over, I like Paige and I think she could be great.


----------



## PaigeFan00

StraightYesSociety said:


> I hope AJ is here to put her over, I like Paige and I think she could be great.


I Agree Paige deserves to go over cause she needs a legit win to make her and a Win over AJ would do it(and what I mean is a legit win not like their matches on Raw).


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Truthfully, AJ Lee is established enough that she can take losing a feud, she hasn't done it in a long time. Paige can't.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Paige looked far more comfortable this past RAW. It felt like before, she was nervous on the mic? If you've followed Paige since NXT, you would know she can shine on the mic, granted WWE isn't giving her much to work with, she seemed off and nervous before last RAW. It just seems Paige is meant to be a heel.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Paige looked far more comfortable this past RAW. It felt like before, she was nervous on the mic? If you've followed Paige since NXT, you would know she can shine on the mic, granted WWE isn't giving her much to work with, she seemed off and nervous before last RAW. It just seems Paige is meant to be a heel.


I think the responsibility of having to lead the division straight from being off the training grounds while AJ was on sabatical was just too much of a long shot. It shows how much faith people like Steph and Trips have in her, but honestly it was just too much too soon. Adding to that the lack of direction + the choice to basically step away from NXT-Paige entirely and make her character much more timid and positive and you have yourself a recipe for underwhelmingness. I still think she can make a good face character, but heel is clearly her comfort zone. 

Honestly, I'm just glad that AJ is back now. I really believe that these two girls will PUSH eachother to keep improving, and through it both will shine. 



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Truthfully, AJ Lee is established enough that she can take losing a feud, she hasn't done it in a long time. Paige can't.


Losing a feud right after returning isn't all that impressive either though, and Paige is coming off a win streak herself. I dunno yet who I eventually want to go over, all I hope is that both the winner and the loser move on to other feuds with promotime, in ring time, etc. I want them both to prosper, so when their paths cross again it'll be even more fun!!!


----------



## p862011




----------



## tommo010

p862011 said:


>



:banderas :done


----------



## Freeway.86

Bearodactyl said:


> Losing a feud right after returning isn't all that impressive either though, and Paige is coming off a win streak herself. I dunno yet who I eventually want to go over, all I hope is that both the winner and the loser move on to other feuds with promotime, in ring time, etc. I want them both to prosper, so when their paths cross again it'll be even more fun!!!




AJ is more then established and more than over with the crowd. Paige isn't. Paige will be there for many many more years. Paige is the one who needs to be established. Paige going over, be it at Battleground or Summerslam, is what's best. There's no avenues with AJ as champion that they haven't already done. Paige had avenues wide open.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

i read a leaked spoiler/rumor that paige's heel turn happens at battleground and the match ends in a DQ when Paige viciously attacks AJ with the belt.

Plus i expect this feud to go over several months. triple h said this is long from over.


----------



## PUNKY

fanofwwepaige said:


> i read a leaked spoiler/rumor that paige's heel turn happens at battleground and the match ends in a DQ when Paige viciously attacks AJ with the belt.
> 
> Plus i expect this feud to go over several months. triple h said this is long from over.


Got a link for it bud ?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

This is apparently one of the images that will be available in Paige's WWE Magazine August photo shoot. I like the vintage theme.


----------



## Freeway.86

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is apparently one of the images that will be available in Paige's WWE Magazine photo shoot. I like the vintage theme.


Shucky ducky!!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ahhh. I'm hoping for a pull out poster or something. 

So I'm assuming the August issue?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

AJ comments on Paige and calls her 'stubborn and cocky'. From the WWE app this past Monday.


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ calling Paige 'stubborn and cocky' before her match on Monday.


Am I alone in thinking that AJ came across as a heel in that video? Calling Paige stubborn and cocky and saying she took the title back where it belongs. Very heelish things to say.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> Am I alone in thinking that AJ came across as a heel in that video? Calling Paige stubborn and cocky and saying she took the title back where it belongs. Very heelish things to say.


Yeah. Not sure what's going on. Definitely not a face yet. :draper2

I hope Paige can get some shots in too, perhaps during a 'Smackdown fallout' video on youtube after Friday's episode.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ahhh. I'm hoping for a pull out poster or something.
> 
> So I'm assuming the August issue?


Me too. I hope its in next issue and I hope its a poster.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ comments on Paige and calls her 'stubborn and cocky'. From the WWE app this past Monday.


Not one of her best promos tbh.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> Am I alone in thinking that AJ came across as a heel in that video? Calling Paige stubborn and cocky and saying she took the title back where it belongs. Very heelish things to say.


It seems more like AJ is going for what most of us were hoping for. A tweener booked like a face. The most popular characters of the modern era were not squeaky clean, 80s style faces. The only things that she really needed to change to be a face was her in-ring style & cowardly type acts. It's a little harder to tell for some people because the only competent wrestler she's been in the ring with since her return was Naomi(I don't count Paige because that wasn't really a match). Expect to see AJ do some pretty exciting type moves on Sunday. 

I'm hoping to see this again:


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Randumo24 said:


> It seems more like AJ is going for what most of us were hoping for. A tweener booked like a face. The most popular characters of the modern era were not squeaky clean, 80s style faces. The only things that she really needed to change to be a face was her in-ring style & cowardly type acts. It's a little harder to tell for some people because the only competent wrestler she's been in the ring with since her return was Naomi(I don't count Paige because that wasn't really a match). Expect to see AJ do some pretty exciting type moves on Sunday.
> 
> I'm hoping to see this again:


That's what I think too. I mean, I think she'll still have the same personality/attitude but she'll be a little nicer. No heelish coward acts either. She'll be a face/booked like a face but she's not going to be buddies with everybody or all "Let's go, guys! :cheer" like most babyface divas are nowadays. Tweener-like like you said. That's refreshing to me tbh. 

And I hope they let her do her face stuff :mark: Not being able to was a downside of her being heel.


----------



## islesfan13

FWIW Paige is back to being a featured superstar on WWE.com. I know a few of the usual haters were saying she was taken off because wwe gave up on her.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

XDarkholmeX said:


> That's what I think too. I mean, I think she'll still have the same personality/attitude but she'll be a little nicer. No heelish coward acts either. She'll be a face/booked like a face but she's not going to be buddies with everybody or all "Let's go, guys! :cheer" like most babyface divas are nowadays. Tweener-like like you said. That's refreshing to me tbh.
> 
> *And I hope they let her do her face stuff* :mark: Not being able to was a downside of her being heel.


This is why I specifically mentioned Naomi


----------



## Necramonium

islesfan13 said:


> FWIW Paige is back to being a featured superstar on WWE.com. I know a few of the usual haters were saying she was taken off because wwe gave up on her.


Featured? I don't see anything of her featured... Even see Eva Marie on position three on Whats Hot on WWE.com fpalm


----------



## LPPrince

Necramonium said:


> Featured? I don't see anything of her featured... Even see Eva Marie on position three on Whats Hot on WWE.com fpalm


Go to Superstars, then look at the Featured list-

Sting
Roman Reigns
John Cena
AJ Lee
Paige
Undertaker
Randy Orton
Dean Ambrose
Daniel Bryan


----------



## fanofwwepaige

why don't the wwe do a storyline William Regal managing Paige and than have Paul Heyman with a female wrestler, maybe Alexis Bliss or Charlotte Flaire. Could be a great feud for the future. Or maybe Heyman announces AJ as a paul heyman girl. 

Can you imagine the promos Regal/Paige vs Paul Heyman. GOLD.


----------



## islesfan13

Necramonium said:


> Featured? I don't see anything of her featured... Even see Eva Marie on position three on Whats Hot on WWE.com fpalm


Maybe do a little more research before fpalming me. fpalm


----------



## CrystalFissure

Very heelish promo from AJ. Not really even tweener-ish either, because it didn't come off as endearing. I think I could be right about Paige not turning yet, but who knows. SmackDown could reveal more.


----------



## Freeway.86

If they want AJ to be more of a tweener, that's fine, but there is a fine line between confidence and arrogance and she sounded very arrogant in her promo and that's a heel. It may have not even been intentional. Maybe she just can't turn off that heel switch that easy. That was like her 2nd promo since getting the title back.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## Jingoro

p862011 said:


>


that last gif! she's taking a page from aj's crazy slutty faces book of wrestling. i love it!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Not sure if her photoshoot will be in next months issue of WWE magazine. The bottom left of the cover shows "Paige's first Q&A", and Usos and Bellas are featured on the posters.


----------



## tommo010

fanofwwepaige said:


> why don't the wwe do a storyline William Regal managing Paige and than have Paul Heyman with a female wrestler, maybe Alexis Bliss or Charlotte Flaire. Could be a great feud for the future. Or maybe Heyman announces AJ as a paul heyman girl.
> 
> Can you imagine the promos Regal/Paige vs Paul Heyman. GOLD.


I just don't see this happening when was the last time a female wrestler had a male manager in WWE anyway? I've been watching since Wrestlemania 6 and I just can't think of a time it happened. Their promos might be gold but they'd distract the focus away from Paige and AJ and I certainly don't wanna see AJ or Paige aligned with Heyman (aside from the fact AJ doesn't need a manager and knowing Paige's past work she won't need one either once shes comfortable in a gimmick) I just don't want to listen to him ramble on about "My client Brock Lesnar" whenever he's cutting a promo for them.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Has anyone seen any interview of Paige with this guy? It has to have been after she lost the title (EDIT: Apparently not), but I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

^ 

http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-wants-to-make-sure-you-grab-tickets-to-the-wwe-live-wrestlemania-tour-in-g-26327654


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> ^
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-wants-to-make-sure-you-grab-tickets-to-the-wwe-live-wrestlemania-tour-in-g-26327654


I could imagine people having trouble understanding her there, especially if English isn't their first language. Hilarious.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

It was great to see Emma back in action on Main Event and it was surprising that she won. She maybe she isn't in the doghouse. Hopefully WWE continues to feature her on the tv shows where she's picking up victories and she could be the next challenger which would be a great feud for a heel Paige to get right into if she regains the title. There really isn't any divas left on the main roster for either Paige/AJ to face that can actually wrestle and haven't been in the title picture recently. 

Regarding a gimmick match between Paige/AJ at Summerslam (assuming WWE will run with this feud all summer), what would your ideal choice be if they are allowed to have one? 

To me the obvious and perfect choice is a submission match. Both AJ and Paige have defeated each other with pinfalls so far and the same should happen on Sunday. So that should be noted on the road to Summerslam and the next match would be about who taps out since they both have respected submission finishers and have made many divas tap out in the past.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Has anyone seen any interview of Paige with this guy? It has to have been after she lost the title (EDIT: Apparently not), but I don't remember seeing it.


I dunno but how gorgeous is she there?


----------



## Big Dog

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Already posted.


----------



## peowulf

^^ Is that supposed to be AJ? Not even close. Paige's resemblance is close though.


----------



## Hellknight1986

You should just google tele5 -> german TV station that acquired the rights to broadcast WWE in Germany, so you will probably never see this in amercan television. When I was still able to watch WWE on Sky Germany, Cesaro had his own small Backstagesegment where he interviewed other wrestlers or managers and translated the interview himself. Was very funny.


----------



## islesfan13

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I dunno but how gorgeous is she there?


Probably the best and most real looking diva in wwe history. I think it could be the fact that she looks real and not like some fake Hollywood celeb.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Not sure if her photoshoot will be in next months issue of WWE magazine. The bottom left of the cover shows "Paige's first Q&A", and Usos and Bellas are featured on the posters.


I would think the photoshoot will feature a poster, so my guess is maybe September issue? But then again if this is a q&a issue it may be in this one. Regardless wwe needs to make an issue with a free poster of Paige. I am almost positive the magazine sales would be higher than a poster of the Bellas.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

going to get my first tattoo, its going to be Paige's first shirt logo on my upper arm.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Paige is like a ticking bomb. It's only a matter of time until she snaps and head on full force against AJ.


----------



## Joshi Judas

fanofwwepaige said:


> going to get my first tattoo, its going to be Paige's first shirt logo on my upper arm.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

nikki bella said in a recent interview, she wants to face heel paige for the title.

DOES SHE HAVE A DEATHWISH? She would get killed.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

fanofwwepaige said:


> nikki bella said in a recent interview, she wants to face heel paige for the title.
> 
> DOES SHE HAVE A DEATHWISH? She would get killed.


Well, it seems that you indeed are learning to break kayfabe.

Here are some pics from the SmackDown show, but not all. Kind of spoilers but not really.



Spoiler: SmackDown


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


This picture either makes AJ Lee look REALLY tan, or Paige look REALLY pale. Actually, more like both. What a contrast.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

CrystalFissure said:


> This picture either makes AJ Lee look REALLY tan, or Paige look REALLY pale. Actually, more like both. What a contrast.


After watching Paige vs. Naomi it just doesn't even register with me anymore. I've seen the extreme.


----------



## Jingoro

CrystalFissure said:


> This picture either makes AJ Lee look REALLY tan, or Paige look REALLY pale. Actually, more like both. What a contrast.


yes on both counts. i wish they would just make out.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Don't forget Paige and the Funkadactyls team from a house show tour a few months ago, which they called themselves 'Team Oreo'. 












fanofwwepaige said:


> nikki bella said in a recent interview, she wants to face heel paige for the title.
> 
> DOES SHE HAVE A DEATHWISH? She would get killed.


Nikki Bella's lack of wrestling skill would be exposed in a minute and a lot of people have no interested in that match up. I suspect she said that because she knows she'll never be allowed to beat AJ for the title and thinks she has a better chance against Paige. 

For me, after this AJ feud I want to see Natalya and Emma wrestle and/or feud with Paige. After that the competition is pretty thin until the next NXT call-ups. 

I saw Natalya and Paige wrestle in Toronto earlier this month and it was better than their NXT match and better than any match she's had on the main roster. Read any review of that show and it was considered one of the matches of the night and got 'This is Awesome' chants (only one of two from that night since Canadians aren't that generous), and got a respectful round of applause from the crowd afterward.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I saw Natalya and Paige wrestle in Toronto earlier this month and it was better than their NXT match and better than any match she's had on the main roster. Read any review of that show and it was considered one of the matches of the night and got 'This is Awesome' chants (only one of two from that night since Canadians aren't that generous), and got a respectful round of applause from the crowd afterward.


Oh if only Nattie wasn't my least favorite diva on the roster, I might actually get excited for that... :grande


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Bearodactyl said:


> Oh if only Nattie wasn't my least favorite diva on the roster, I might actually get excited for that... :grande


Didn't care for their NXT match? That match was pretty damn good and the one in Toronto was better. Loved the extended sequence of pinfall attempts back and forth. 

I think it's a big regret that they didn't "feed" Natalya to Paige during the last 3 months because Natalya would have put Paige over better than her other 3 PPV opponents.

I can see if you don't want a feud because of Natalya's lack of charisma, but from a pure wrestling standpoint they work so well together. At least a big match on "Main Event".


----------



## Bearodactyl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Didn't care for their NXT match? That match was pretty damn good and the one in Toronto was better. Loved the extended sequence of pinfall attempts back and forth.
> 
> I think it's a big regret that they didn't "feed" Natalya to Paige during the last 3 months because Natalya would have put Paige over better than her other 3 PPV opponents.
> 
> I can see if you don't want a feud because of Natalya's lack of charisma, but from a pure wrestling standpoint they work so well together. At least a big match on "Main Event".


Well, "didn't care" might be overstating things a tad. Let's just say that there's a.. "cap" on how excited i can get about any match involving Natalya (ESPECIALLY face Natalya, as a heel she's definitely less cringeworthy to me), I can appreciate a good/great wrestling match for being just that but for me to fully mark out I need more than that. 

So when someone suggests a future Nattie vs Paige feud my first thought is "ooh, that could work, the rookie vs the vet, they can both go, okay then" but immediatlely after I realise that that will involve Nattie on the mic, and my enthousiasm drops down considerably because I just don't wanna see it. 

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Don't forget Paige and the Funkadactyls team from a house show tour a few months ago, which they called themselves 'Team Oreo'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Bella's lack of wrestling skill would be exposed in a minute and a lot of people have no interested in that match up. I suspect she said that because she knows she'll never be allowed to beat AJ for the title and thinks she has a better chance against Paige.
> 
> For me, after this AJ feud I want to see Natalya and Emma wrestle and/or feud with Paige. After that the competition is pretty thin until the next NXT call-ups.
> 
> I saw Natalya and Paige wrestle in Toronto earlier this month and it was better than their NXT match and better than any match she's had on the main roster. Read any review of that show and it was considered one of the matches of the night and got 'This is Awesome' chants (only one of two from that night since Canadians aren't that generous), and got a respectful round of applause from the crowd afterward.


I don't know if that's from the same night or a night or so before/after but I was at that house show and it was pretty good them working together, it did seem mad how it turned out so different on screen a week or so later, but good all the same.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Random, but I was just looking at this and Paige wears a medium youth shirt to the ring, how big are these youth tshirts? lol

I also noticed she's dated it US way 

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=225507


----------



## Reaper

Just finished watching Smackdown and I have to say that I'm finally impressed with Paige's showing. It took working with AJ for her to finally show some personality and character, but I'm somewhat invested. 

AJ is grossly under-rated as someone who can carry a feud all by herself and it's fairly obvious that her coaching is reaping its rewards for Paige as well. It was almost exactly as I expected. Two heads are always better than one it's showing in this feud.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Reaper said:


> Just finished watching Smackdown and I have to say that I'm finally impressed with Paige's showing. It took working with AJ for her to finally show some personality and character, but I'm somewhat invested.
> 
> AJ is grossly under-rated as someone who can carry a feud all by herself and it's fairly obvious that her coaching is reaping its rewards for Paige as well. It was almost exactly as I expected. Two heads are always better than one it's showing in this feud.


I think part of the reason why is because in the later part of her title reign, the booking for her just got incredibly lazy. Losing matches on TV and then retaining the title on pay-per-views does not a feud make, even if AJ's involved in it.

What was it that Paige did that impressed you? All the spoilers revealed was that


Spoiler: smackdown



she and AJ won a match and then they teased a confrontation but hugged and celebrated instead.


----------



## Reaper

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I think part of the reason why is because in the later part of her title reign, the booking for her just got incredibly lazy. Losing matches on TV and then retaining the title on pay-per-views does not a feud make, even if AJ's involved in it.
> 
> What was it that Paige did that impressed you? All the spoilers revealed was that she and AJ won a match and then they teased a confrontation but hugged and celebrated instead.





Spoiler: Smackdown



Given how completely bland she has been since she won the title, I observed her a lot more carefully this time around. Her facial expressions and the fact that she wanted to beat the living hell out of AJ when AJ tagged in and stole the victory was pretty believable. Also you can tell that she's playing possum with AJ waiting for an opportunity to strike. The story has been set up nicely for what's going to happen in the ring at Battleground and I'm looking forward to it. 

Basically, you know why I say that AJ is involved in the booking is because I have no doubt in my mind that the whole frenemy thing has to be her idea and she seems to be taking the lead in coaching Paige on how to make it work. Paige is responding really well and is making it believable. I'm anticipating an actual war at the PPV with Paige showing a lot more life and aggression than she has since her debut. You can just tell that it's bubbling up to the surface and she's finally ready to show some character in the ring as well as out of it imo. 

She also had a very good and aggressive comeback where her expressions showed off a lot of intensity, heart and determination. All things that had been somewhat missing up until now. She just showed way more personality than I'm used to seeing from her overall.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Reaper said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Given how completely bland she has been since she won the title, I observed her a lot more carefully this time around. Her facial expressions and the fact that she wanted to beat the living hell out of AJ when AJ tagged in and stole the victory was pretty believable. Also you can tell that she's playing possum with AJ waiting for an opportunity to strike. The story has been set up nicely for what's going to happen in the ring at Battleground and I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Basically, you know why I say that AJ is involved in the booking is because I have no doubt in my mind that the whole frenemy thing has to be her idea and she seems to be taking the lead in coaching Paige on how to make it work. Paige is responding really well and is making it believable. I'm anticipating an actual war at the PPV with Paige showing a lot more life and aggression than she has since her debut. You can just tell that it's bubbling up to the surface and she's finally ready to show some character in the ring as well as out of it imo.
> 
> She also had a very good and aggressive comeback where her expressions showed off a lot of intensity, heart and determination. All things that had been somewhat missing up until now. She just showed way more personality than I'm used to seeing from her overall.





Spoiler: Opinion



I just watched that SmackDown segment myself. As someone who has watched Paige for a long time, I can safely tell you that the believable acting, intensity and all that is not something new. But now that Paige finally has something that she can sink her teeth into storyline-wise that would force her in kayfabe to step it up, since she defeated all her competition without a struggle, now she has a reason to let it out. But I think you're probably right on AJ using her greater pull backstage to shape this story. The passive-aggressive "frenemy" thing reeks of a feminine influence in a good way.

Regardless, I'm happy that you're pleased. I've felt for a while that Paige was way too talented for the number of naysayers that she has. I don't think you're a fan yet, but I am a patient human.


----------



## Freeway.86

Spoiler: opinion



Yeah Paige has always had this sort of stuff in her. WWE just went the way wrong way and tried to make her a cookie cutter, bland babyface and Paige has never played that in her carrer. She's either been heel or a rebellous tweener. WWE is finally giving her something to actually do. The only other time they have is the end of the feud with Cameron and Naomi and that was mostly promos on the youtube page, but she was actually showing some character and attitude. If this keeps up then whatever rumors about people thinking Paige is a bust should be quelled.



Glad they got a moment like this on Smackdown


----------



## islesfan13

Reaper said:


> Just finished watching Smackdown and I have to say that I'm finally impressed with Paige's showing. It took working with AJ for her to finally show some personality and character, but I'm somewhat invested.
> 
> AJ is grossly under-rated as someone who can carry a feud all by herself and it's fairly obvious that her coaching is reaping its rewards for Paige as well. It was almost exactly as I expected. Two heads are always better than one it's showing in this feud.


This is what we have been saying to you and Reigns train for a while. Its very tough for Paige to get over whens shes facing one useless diva after another with no storylines. Paige was clearly not interested and neither was wwe management. WWE was planning for this Paige AJ match for a couple of years now and I have to believe they will pull out all the stops. There is a reason Paige is thought of so highly by fans and upper management and its not just because shes hot.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige and AJ Lee vs. Layla and Summer Rae from tonight's Smackdown.


----------



## Freeway.86

WWE hasn't replayed Hogan slamming Andre as much as they've replayed AJ beating Paige.


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige and AJ Lee vs. Layla and Summer Rae from tonight's Smackdown.


Paige's reaction to the finish was great, you could almost see her brain working, "i'm gonna kill her" then when AJ held out the hand it's a like a button clicked "oh wait this isn't part of my plan, big hug" 

On a side note they really really need to stop with the canned cheers on Smackdown don't they not realize how fake it makes the show look. fpalm


----------



## LPPrince

I wasn't the only one laughing at the canned cheers? AJ gets a huge pop, then its super quiet, then huge pop, then super quiet. lolwut

But I dig this Paige/AJ thing going on. Moar pls


----------



## Paigeology

Paige WORN & SIGNED Authentic T-Shirt


Closed

WINNING BID: *$6,010.00*

Holy crap, i don't see many auctions there so i don't know how things are valued, but that seems a hell of a lot!

Regarding future matches, A submission/ I Quit match i think would work really well, bring out the technical ability of them both. Hell, Why not a Ironwoman match? I highly doubt it would happen, but it would make a damn good match IMO


----------



## Paigeology

---


----------



## LPPrince

I would be against a Paige/AJ Ironwoman match because-

A. I don't know if they have the stamina to make it however long the match would be(likely 20-30 minutes which wouldn't be a problem, I can't ever see them going an hour)
B. I don't want asshole fans to hijack the match with shite responses unless it was warranted

I think if there was ever to be an Ironwoman match, it'd have to be between two wrestlers with a long history with each other. So if AJ and Paige held a sort of "on again, off again" rivalry for a few years, THEN I'd be up for it.

Nor right now though. Too early/risky.


----------



## Paigeology

Yeah i should clarify i don't want it straight away, i would like to see that as a ending point somewhere down the road. They haven't had enough time to build in the ring together yet


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Some things never change. Paige was taking care of business and could have finished that match easily but AJ has to try and hog the spotlight tagging herself in. 

And what's with JBL just being straight up and telling us what's going to happen? Are they really going to play this out just like JBL keeps telling us? There has to be some kind of swerve now or something.


----------



## Paigeology

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Some things never change. Paige was taking care of business and could have finished that match easily but AJ has to try and hog the spotlight tagging herself in.
> 
> And what's with JBL just being straight up and telling us what's going to happen? Are they really going to play this out just like JBL keeps telling us? There has to be some kind of swerve now or something.


You would hope so, surely we haven't yet reached the dumbing down point of needing the commentary team to spell out feuds for us, we have eyes, we can see! :|


----------



## LPPrince

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Some things never change. Paige was taking care of business and could have finished that match easily but AJ has to try and hog the spotlight tagging herself in.


Its part of the storyline. AJ sneaks a tag in, takes credit for the match win, and Paige is left steaming because she did the hard labor. But then Paige does the "sucking up" schtick because AJ and Paige currently have this veiled friendship/rivalry going on.

Its supposed to be this way, and it works.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

LPPrince said:


> Its part of the storyline. AJ sneaks a tag in, takes credit for the match win, and Paige is left steaming because she did the hard labor. But then Paige does the "sucking up" schtick because AJ and Paige currently have this veiled friendship/rivalry going on.
> 
> Its supposed to be this way, and it works.


----------



## LPPrince

Hahaha, fair play. +rep


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Someone said that they were banning themselves from this thread.

:homer2


----------



## Vårmakos

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige and AJ Lee vs. Layla and Summer Rae from tonight's Smackdown.


This was decent for a throw-away match. dat apron spot


----------



## Freeway.86

What's funny is that this is another time where AJ acts like the heel. Tagging yourself in and stealing the glory is a heel move. In a way this is actually great storytelling because logic would indicate that AJ is the heel because she has been a bit more antagonistic thus far, but Paige is more than likely turning heel. I like this.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> What's funny is that this is another time where AJ acts like the heel. Tagging yourself in and stealing the glory is a heel move. In a way this is actually great storytelling because logic would indicate that AJ is the heel because she has been a bit more antagonistic thus far, but Paige is more than likely turning heel. I like this.


I'm scared this will make Paige a jealous/whiny heel. I prefer badass Paige.


----------



## LPPrince

Freeway.86 said:


> What's funny is that this is another time where AJ acts like the heel. Tagging yourself in and stealing the glory is a heel move. In a way this is actually great storytelling because logic would indicate that AJ is the heel because she has been a bit more antagonistic thus far, but Paige is more than likely turning heel. I like this.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36913850-post1385.html

^Great rundown of why this works


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

LPPrince said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36913850-post1385.html
> 
> ^Great rundown of why this works


After reading that, I am going to be so bummed since 99% probability Paige and AJ will not bleed on WWE TV ever.


----------



## LPPrince

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> After reading that, I am going to be so bummed since 99% probability Paige and AJ will not bleed on WWE TV ever.


They don't need to, in my opinion. I'd rather it be a metaphorical bloodbath.

I wish they would take more risks, like AJ placing Paige on the announcer's table, and going for a moonsault off the top turnbuckle to put her through it(or attempt to).

Planchas, suicide dives(not on the barricade sides, given Lita's neck), etc etc

I want them to do something interesting. Or put them in a no DQ match where they take weapons to each other.


----------



## ROHFan19

Yeah there's no way AJ/Paige are going through a table, especially in that spot because they don't weigh enough. All of those planchas/suicide dives aren't needed. Just tell a great story and make the match super hard hitting and violent. That's all you need.


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm scared this will make Paige a jealous/whiny heel. I prefer badass Paige.


I don't want her to be whiny either. WWE doesn't have that badass heel Diva and they need one and Paige can be that,


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

LPPrince said:


> They don't need to, in my opinion. I'd rather it be a metaphorical bloodbath.
> 
> I wish they would take more risks, like AJ placing Paige on the announcer's table, and going for a moonsault off the top turnbuckle to put her through it(or attempt to).
> 
> Planchas, suicide dives(not on the barricade sides, given Lita's neck), etc etc
> 
> I want them to do something interesting. Or put them in a no DQ match where they take weapons to each other.


But you know what they say. Red turns to green. I want some red, they want green. It all works out nicely.

I imagine Paige and AJ both want the divas division to be legit. Respected. Enjoyed. And there has to be a way for the divas to break out of the shell. I don't even know if great normal matches will help. 

The way to really draw the attention of the people is to provide them visuals they won't soon forget. Whether it's two skinny chicks fighting each other with chairs or kendo sticks or giant ladders or enjoying crimson masks, I fear that the division is so far gone that they'll have to go so far to make it legit again.

Maybe I'm just saying this all because Paige's white skin and black hair stained with blood would make for a very attractive visual.


----------



## ROHFan19

Fuck the PG era...did Trish or Lita ever bleed though? Definitely no crimson masks female wise ever from what I remember.


----------



## Empress

I don't think Trish or Lita ever bled. At least not on purpose. I wouldn't want to see Paige or AJ resorting to that. The two can put on great matches without crimson faces.


----------



## LPPrince

ROHFan19 said:


> Fuck the PG era...did Trish or Lita ever bleed though? Definitely no crimson masks female wise ever from what I remember.


Accidentally, yes. Intentionally, not that I can remember. And again, I don't think it is necessary.

Blood's been overdone in wrestling. Now, if I had to see it, I'd rather it be an extreme rarity that makes me go, "Oh shit something went wrong" rather than seeing it at every PPV.

As far as the female wrestlers go, I'm pretty sure WWE will never let them bleed intentionally, as that'd mess with their appearance and WWE has this mentality of "Hire women to be attractive".


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

ROHFan19 said:


> Fuck the PG era...did Trish or Lita ever bleed though? Definitely no crimson masks female wise ever from what I remember.





Empress said:


> I don't think Trish or Lita ever bled. At least not on purpose. I wouldn't want to see Paige or AJ resorting to that. The two can put on great matches without crimson faces.


I'm aware. But when used judiciously... besides, unless you blade, which is banned, nobody knows if it was on purpose, they assume it wasn't.

Besides, everyone is always "Trish and Lita, Trish and Lita." Trish and Lita were both great and had very good chemistry together. I want Paige and AJ in that ring, with their moves, to tell me "Forget the past, this is our night."

Maybe it's Battleground. Maybe Summerslam. Maybe 5 years from now. But their night can and will happen.


----------



## LPPrince

Empress said:


> I don't think Trish or Lita ever bled. At least not on purpose. I wouldn't want to see Paige or AJ resorting to that. The two can put on great matches without crimson faces.


+rep, exactly. They don't need it, they shouldn't do it. What they should do is put on a technical wrestling clinic with some great storytelling behind it. Some power moves, some high flying moves(if they can do it, otherwise pass). Some high risk maneuvers.

Make the match exciting with WRESTLING, rather than resorting to cheap forms of entertainment.


----------



## Empress

LPPrince said:


> +rep, exactly. They don't need it, they shouldn't do it. What they should do is put on a technical wrestling clinic with some great storytelling behind it. Some power moves, some high flying moves(if they can do it, otherwise pass). Some high risk maneuvers.
> 
> Make the match exciting with WRESTLING, rather than resorting to cheap forms of entertainment.


:clap




RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Besides, everyone is always "Trish and Lita, Trish and Lita." Trish and Lita were both great and had very good chemistry together. I want Paige and AJ in that ring, with their moves, to tell me "Forget the past, this is our night."
> 
> Maybe it's Battleground. Maybe Summerslam. Maybe 5 years from now. But their night can and will happen.


That's a very valid point. I wouldn't want Paige, AJ or any other diva pigeonholed to what was done in the past, no matter how great it was. They should be able to leave their own mark. I'm just not sure how many female wrestlers in the WWE are ready to bleed. Personally, I don't want to see it, but I'll watch if they want to do that.


----------



## ROHFan19

What are the chances that WWE gives them roughly 10 minutes? Probably slim...which sucks. Lets replace the times of this match with the Main. 7 minute Main, 20 minutes AJ/Paige. And with Brie/Steph being on Summerslam too...I really don't feel like we're ever going to get the best match possible out of them. Makes me sad


----------



## LPPrince

I think they're safe of that. AJ is a huge Lita fan, as we all know. If she wanted to be a Lita clone, she could've been and would've been. But she's not, she's got her own thing going, so I think she'll keep herself and Paige out of trying to recreate the past glories of Trish Stratus and Lita.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

LPPrince said:


> +rep, exactly. They don't need it, they shouldn't do it. What they should do is put on a technical wrestling clinic with some great storytelling behind it. Some power moves, some high flying moves(if they can do it, otherwise pass). Some high risk maneuvers.
> 
> Make the match exciting with WRESTLING, rather than resorting to cheap forms of entertainment.


I feel like the Por Que No Los Dos argument holds some weight. 

By the way, Paige can do high spot type things. I've seen her do the Macho/Punk elbow drop off the top rope a number of times on the indies. If she did the Go to Sleep gesture as well, I don't even know how the crowd would react.


----------



## Empress

I have a feeling that Brie/Steph will take prominence over Paige/AJ at Summerslam. They will be robbed of valuable minutes to showcase their talents just so the audience can see Steph slap Brie a few times. :

Just look at what happened last week. AJ and Paige could have had more TV time but the WWE instead put on that horrible Alicia Fox match. Their feud should be the A story in the women's division but it has not been treated that way in my view thus far.


----------



## ROHFan19

That makes me want to throw up. Fuck the Bellas. Does the WWE not understand nobody gives a fuck about them no matter how hard they try to force them on the audience? Brie's acting...ha.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Maybe I just watched too much ECW back in the day.


----------



## Empress

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Maybe I just watched too much ECW back in the day.


:lmao 

I wanted to say that if this were Paul Heyman's ECW, all bets would be off. There were no limits. The women got as much abuse.

I miss ECW.


----------



## LPPrince

ROHFan19 said:


> That makes me want to throw up. Fuck the Bellas. Does the WWE not understand nobody gives a fuck about them no matter how hard they try to force them on the audience? Brie's acting...ha.


WWE doesn't care. Its reached the point where if the fans boo Cena hard enough, the commentators sell it like the crowd is brainwashed and if they were thinking straight, they'd cheer him

Its fucking mental

So don't be surprised if the Bellas also get shoved down the crowd's throats


----------



## NJ88

Reaper said:


> Just finished watching Smackdown and I have to say that I'm finally impressed with Paige's showing. It took working with AJ for her to finally show some personality and character, but I'm somewhat invested.
> 
> AJ is grossly under-rated as someone who can carry a feud all by herself and it's fairly obvious that her coaching is reaping its rewards for Paige as well. It was almost exactly as I expected. Two heads are always better than one it's showing in this feud.


Since literally the week she faced AJ and lost the title she's been 10 x as good as she had been in the past three months. I'm not saying that she was awful in the three month title reign, but the level of competition and available opponents just wasn't enough to create an interesting feud. Paige is new on the scene and can't do it herself.

AJs probably someone who's helping Paige develop, she has experience and will have a good idea of what works and what doesn't. So by working with AJ and actually getting the opportunity to show personality and character, she's doing a good job, which is what people who had seen her perform before knew she could do. Paige always has had talent, you can't attribute that all to AJ Lee, but AJ is probably doing a lot of good for Paige in terms of confidence and in terms of getting them both the opportunity to create something with the feud other than the generic heel vs. face, I want the title, you have the title kind of feud we've had in the past.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

It's funny that I brought up ECW, because it reminds me of what Paul Heyman said in his shoot with Stone Cold about developing a cultlike movement and cause with ECW against the larger companies, WWF and WCW. Or like in Heyman's shoot with Jericho and Edge about the SmackDown Six saying that they were the show that could light it up in the ring better than the RAW crew, and they were out to prove it.

I hope beyond hope that a similar thing is going on right now with Paige and AJ. AJ alone couldn't make the division legit. But she has the perfect ally in that cause.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well my internet connection decided to turn heel on me today and I'm having to use my phone, on which I can't watch SD due to the data limit. Fuck this. Wanted to see some Paige/AJ interaction.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

RAVEN said:


> Well my internet connection decided to turn heel on me today and I'm having to use my phone, on which I can't watch SD due to the data limit. Fuck this. Wanted to see some Paige/AJ interaction.





Spoiler: AJ & Paige Action


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thanks Randumo (Y)

First step towards becoming best friends


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok so internet turned face again and I actually watched Smackdown- Paige was real good here. Her reaction after the match and the shifting in facial expressions.

That one look she was wearing though- she can be a great bitchy heel if they let her.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

RAVEN said:


> Thanks Randumo (Y)
> 
> First step towards becoming best friends


Lol ^_^



RAVEN said:


> Ok so internet turned face again and I actually watched Smackdown- Paige was real good here. Her reaction after the match and the shifting in facial expressions.
> 
> That one look she was wearing though- she can be a great bitchy heel if they let her.


I bet that's another thing AJ helped her with. Nobody is better with facial expressions in wrestling today than AJ, man or woman.


----------



## Wynter

As a known Paige detractor (hey Punky and Raven ), I'm really digging bitchy Paige :dance She's doing the fake kindness so well. The interaction between her and AJ is so real life for us chicks :lol

Imma enjoy full on heel Paige I think! :

I might actually root for her against AJ :side:


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> Thanks Randumo (Y)
> 
> *First step towards becoming best friends*


Er Raven... :side:










WynterWarm12 said:


> As a known Paige detractor (hey Punky and Raven ), I'm really digging bitchy Paige :dance She's doing the fake kindness so well. The interaction between her and AJ is so real life for us chicks :lol
> 
> Imma enjoy full on heel Paige I think! :
> 
> *I might actually root for her against AJ *:side:


Wynter !!!! See i knew you'd grow to love her : Come hop on the paige train, Iv'e saved you a seat. :dance


----------



## Wynter

Don't get too excited :homer2 The only train I'm riding is Roman Reigns.

Plus, I don't trust sitting next to you when Raven is so close :side:

Can't trust that man 


I kind of hope Paige wins the belt and she just goes full on bitch and rubs it all in AJ's face :lol

Then again, AJ can win, be her cocky condescending self, which makes Paige snap on her :hmm:

Either way, I'm ready for heel Paige :dance

I'm surprised how many comments I've seen around the internet where people think AJ and Paige are actually friends fpalm This is why WWE doesn't allow us complicated storylines lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

PUNKY said:


> Er Raven... :side:


You'll still be #1 of course, as soon as you reply to the PM :shrug










Randumo and I can be great frenemies :lmao




PUNKY said:


> Wynter !!!! See i knew you'd grow to love her : Come hop on the paige train, Iv'e saved you a seat. :dance


Yeah she's always been a little slow on the uptake hasn't she? Atleast she's onboard now.


----------



## Wynter

RAVEN said:


> Yeah she's always been a little slow on the uptake hasn't she Atleast she's onboard now.


I hope AJ squashes Paige *huffs*


So mean!


----------



## PUNKY

Damn it raven i forgot about the PM. I'm soooo bad at this. It's like i need you to PM me to remind me to PM BACK. :lmao:lmao:lmao On it now. And wynter throwing that shade on you.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lel

I just wanted to say "I told you so" :draper2



And on topic, also picked up a few subtle things Paige did that I really liked:



Spoiler: Smackdown



First, she walks to the ring with more swag now, unbuttoning her jacket at the stage itself before starting to walk. DAT heel confidence :banderas

And the way her look changes to a pissed off one when AJ tags in. And when the ref goes to raise her hand, she doesn't let the ref touch it, pulling her hand back. Good job (Y)


----------



## Freeway.86

It's unreal how beautiful this woman is.


----------



## Bearodactyl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't get too excited :homer2 *The only train I'm riding is Roman Reigns.*
> 
> Plus, I don't trust sitting next to you when Raven is so close :side:
> 
> Can't trust that man
> 
> 
> I kind of hope Paige wins the belt and she just goes full on bitch and rubs it all in AJ's face :lol
> 
> Then again, AJ can win, be her cocky condescending self, which makes Paige snap on her :hmm:
> 
> Either way, I'm ready for heel Paige :dance
> 
> I'm surprised how many comments I've seen around the internet where people think AJ and Paige are actually friends fpalm This is why WWE doesn't allow us complicated storylines lol


You're riding "The Reigns Train"? Good on him, slightly jealous now however :waffle


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Freeway.86 said:


> It's unreal how beautiful this woman is.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Freeway.86 said:


> It's unreal how beautiful this woman is.


She is truly more beautiful in person. Flawless inner beauty and outer beauty. ❤❤


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

She makes the UK proud!


----------



## Impeccable Sin

http://www.pwi-online.com/pages/ratings2.html

For the period ending on July 17th


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Empress said:


> I don't think Trish or Lita ever bled. At least not on purpose. I wouldn't want to see Paige or AJ resorting to that. The two can put on great matches without crimson faces.


Lita busted Trish's nose at Suvivor Series 2004. Don't know if it was legit blood or not but it looked real.


----------



## Empress

Thanks for the info Leonardo.

Paige is very beautiful. I love how her dark hair contrasts with her complexion.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Freeway.86 said:


> It's unreal how beautiful this woman is.


She's perfect!


----------



## buzzharvey22

id poke her


----------



## mojocannibas

NastyYaffa said:


> She's perfect!


Yes she is.


----------



## Paigeology

I would just love to see a heel Paige beat AJ using the GTS, with the theatrics 

As for the scorpion crosslock, it would be good if they named it something tying in with the Uk, The Iron Lady or something? i dunno :


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hadn't they named it the PTO? Granted I haven't seen her use it in a while now so no idea what it's still called.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Neither of them should tap out yet. They should make it a point to build up to their next big match as to who can make the other tap out since they've both won by pin-fall so far. The loser on Sunday should issue a submission match challenge for Summerslam. Also let Paige use some more submission moves like the cloverleaf and make her out to be a submission specialist. 

Paige said on RAW that she got out of the black widow in her debut and she'll do it again.


----------



## Joshi Judas

AJ should get the win via rollup, I don't see any other option. Feud is dead and buried if Paige taps at BG.


----------



## NJ88

RAVEN said:


> AJ should get the win via rollup, I don't see any other option. Feud is dead and buried if Paige taps at BG.


Agree, there should be no tapping out of any kind at the PPV. This feud is just getting started (I hope), have AJ win via rollup, have her try to shake Paige's hand afterwards, have Paige flip, attack AJ and turn heel.


----------



## RizoRiz

I always thought WWE were just being lazy with Paige, and kind of waiting for AJ to come back so they could make that storyline and actually give Paige some mic time

That seems to be what happened. Oh WWE you're so lazy at times, I do feel Paige is starting to conquer her nerves in front of the big audience a bit though 

Everything about Paige screams heel tbh, I actually hope she becomes somewhat of a silent heel like she was originally in FCW. But her aggressive moveset is just so heelish


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Rampaige said:


> I would just love to see a heel Paige beat AJ using the GTS, with the theatrics
> 
> As for the scorpion crosslock, it would be good if they named it something tying in with the Uk, The Iron Lady or something? i dunno :


UK Rampaige ha


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige again on house show duty this weekend. From Pensacola, Florida last night:



> Paige, Summer Rae and Nikki Bella defeated Layla, Rosa Mendes and Alicia Fox when Paige made Alicia submit


So if Paige loses tomorrow I'm going to say that she wore herself out wrestling all weekend while AJ was chillaxing at home getting better rest before for the ppv.

And if AJ ever finds the time to do house shows again, a match between her and Paige would be must see since they usually get 10 minutes and aren't being told to hold back like they are on TV.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> If she did the Go to Sleep gesture as well, I don't even know how the crowd would react.


Thanks, now I wanna see this happen!


----------



## Paigeology

CrystalFissure said:


> Thanks, now I wanna see this happen!


I reckon they would go off :cool2


----------



## Phenom

Two things I can't believe:

1. She's a natural heel. It just suits her.

2. As impossible as it may sound, her villainy makes her even more sexy.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life




----------



## Necramonium

So AJ is sitting on her ass while the rest of the Diva's have to work house shows? If she was really pregnant as the rumors were going, she wouldn't be wrestling right now, so wtf is the deal here.


----------



## ROHFan19

Necramonium said:


> So AJ is sitting on her ass while the rest of the Diva's have to work house shows? If she was really pregnant as the rumors were going, she wouldn't be wrestling right now, so wtf is the deal here.


They advertised the talent/booked the shows before she returned most likely.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Necramonium said:


> So AJ is sitting on her ass while the rest of the Diva's have to work house shows? If she was really pregnant as the rumors were going, she wouldn't be wrestling right now, so wtf is the deal here.


Don't get your panties in a bunch. She's only been back for 3 weeks. She's wrestled on every Raw & Smackdown since she came back, not something everyone has done.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Why is there a need to attack AJ for not doing some house shows lol. When you become a top star you get those luxuries, plus she should be back doing them soon again. 

Let's just focus on Paige and this feud please.


----------



## Jingoro

RAVEN said:


> Why is there a need to attack AJ for not doing some house shows lol. When you become a top star you get those luxuries, plus she should be back doing them soon again.
> 
> Let's just focus on Paige and this feud please.


some people just love hating the hottest and best diva i guess.


----------



## Ungratefulness

Necramonium said:


> So AJ is sitting on her ass while the rest of the Diva's have to work house shows? If she was really pregnant as the rumors were going, she wouldn't be wrestling right now, so wtf is the deal here.


Reminds me of that Rock promo after Cena was talking about how he doesn't go to every show. "Every single thing you're doing right now in the WWE, John, going to every show, The Rock has already done it."

Just replace AJ with The Rock and Paige with Cena.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Ungratefulness said:


> Reminds me of that Rock promo after Cena was talking about how he doesn't go to every show. "Every single thing you're doing right now in the WWE, John, going to every show, The Rock has already done it."
> 
> Just replace AJ with The Rock and Paige with Cena.


For the record, it doesn't matter to me whether or not AJ works house shows. I don't even go to them.

However, I feel like that comparison would be more apt for someone like Trish Stratus if she were to return as a part-timer. AJ Lee is a full-time talent and the single centerpiece of the division at this point in time. It seems odd that she wouldn't work them, if nothing else.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

RAVEN said:


> Why is there a need to attack AJ for not doing some house shows lol. When you become a top star you get those luxuries, plus she should be back doing them soon again.
> 
> Let's just focus on Paige and this feud please.


Right. Not to mention, she's obviously doing some work in mentoring Paige. It's not a coincidence that Paige has made big improvements in the past couple weeks. Paige marks should be thanking AJ, not hating on her for not doing a couple house shows.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ungratefulness said:


> Reminds me of that Rock promo after Cena was talking about how he doesn't go to every show. "Every single thing you're doing right now in the WWE, John, going to every show, The Rock has already done it."
> 
> Just replace AJ with The Rock and Paige with Cena.


Terrible argument. The rock was around for years. AJ worked house shows for what? 2 and a half years if that? She wasn't doing house shows while she was divas champ earlier this year before Mania, and she just had 3 months off and is champ again so I don't see why she isn't. Jericho wrestled the first weekend he was back. So working 2 days a week is way too light for someone who has only been around for 3 years tops. 

Whether you care or not about this is up to you. Let's just not leave Paige out of the equation when we're talking who deserves a mania spot next year due to hard work. Paige is finally getting something to work with on tv and she's been getting rave reviews on house shows for the past 3 months since it's a less restricted environment.

House show schedules shouldn't spark mark wars, but still worth noting.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Firm supporter of both. They need eachother to shine.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tbf working with AJ has certainly helped but I think the improvement in Paige also has to do with her getting a chance to show her character- and the character being something she's more comfortable with. Smiley underdog babyface wasn't cutting it. This lets her show more personality.

Besides the feuds upto now were just treated as filler and she was treading water until AJ came back anyway. Thing is, usually Kevin Dunn and Vince don't bother much with divas so they just throw them out there and blame them when something doesn't work. But since Vince is high on AJ and Paige is in a storyline with her, she gets some spotlight and character development time by proxy and has been making good use of it.

AJ must be helping of course. She's easily the best opponent Paige will be facing till date and AJ has a good grasp of her character and what works and what doesn't, so like any good veteran she should be teaching a few things to the rookie.




I don't see what house shows have to do with this though. I only care about what happens on TV. It's good Paige is doing great on house shows like I always have been saying she can, but it's not like AJ will never do them again. Such a minor thing to nitpick about.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ya Paige definitely deserves more credit then just giving all the praise to AJ, but its to be expect from Randmundo. Apparently AJ is an acting coach now. 

It's no surprise that Paige is showing improvement at the same time she's actually been given some material to work with. 

Not discrediting AJ because it takes two to make a program work, so let's spread the praise around here.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya Paige definitely deserves more credit then just giving all the praise to AJ, but its to be expect from Randmundo. Apparently AJ is an acting coach now.
> 
> It's no surprise that Paige is showing improvement at the same time she's actually been given some material to work with.
> 
> Not discrediting AJ because it takes two to make a program work, so let's spread the praise around here.


-_- I never said all the credit, but the Paige from a month ago could not convey the emotions through just facial expressions like she did on Smackdown. I don't see why it's so hard for you to believe that AJ did help Paige out with her acting ability. Obviously Paige had to put in the work to improve, but to think she did it by herself because the material is a little better is just ignorance. I mean, the material really isn't much more. Now she just knows what to do with it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> -_- I never said all the credit, but the Paige from a month ago could not convey the emotions through just facial expressions like she did on Smackdown. I don't see why it's so hard for you to believe that AJ did help Paige out with her acting ability. Obviously Paige had to put in the work to improve, but to think she did it by herself because the material is a little better is just ignorance. I mean, the material really isn't much more. Now she just knows what to do with it.


I never said she didn't help out. I just don't give AJ all the praise. 

But you every time AJ does something good:
"AJ is so great"

Any time Paige does something good:
"It's all because of AJ."

It's annoying and we get it. And if Paige and AJ have as great of a match that we're expecting tomorrow then it'll be because AJ carried Paige's pale ass right?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Also it would be more of a help if AJ and Paige wrestled this weekend at house shows to prepare for their PPV matches. They worked against each other once years ago and AJ hasn't had any long matches yet since returning. Hopefully they do some of that to prepare for their Summerslam match, if that is happening. 

I'd actually rather see AJ vs Paige at a house show than on tv.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> -_- I never said all the credit,* but the Paige from a month ago could not convey the emotions through just facial expressions like she did on Smackdown*. I don't see why it's so hard for you to believe that AJ did help Paige out with her acting ability. Obviously Paige had to put in the work to improve, but to think she did it by herself because the material is a little better is just ignorance. I mean, the material really isn't much more. Now she just knows what to do with it.


Paige from a month ago could have. She just wasn't given anything to work with. WWE never gave her something that she needed to really act on. Really WWE's finally letting Paige do on TV what she's done for a while now on the app and youtube channel. Not saying that AJ hasn't helped at all, but I think that Paige has had this sort of character in her all along. I wouldn't even say that AJ deserves a majority share of the credit. Paige is finally getting to do something with some substance and she's taking advantage of the chance.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige from a month ago could have. She just wasn't given anything to work with. WWE never gave her something that she needed to really act on. Really WWE's finally letting Paige do on TV what she's done for a while now on the app and youtube channel. Not saying that AJ hasn't helped at all, but I think that Paige has had this sort of character in her all along. I wouldn't even say that AJ deserves a majority share of the credit. Paige is finally getting to do something with some substance and she's taking advantage of the chance.


No. It's all AJ. :AJ

Paige could convey emotions. Lots of NXT and indie moments that show that. Even in WWE on the odd times she wasn't just doing her smiley babyface schtick she was told to do.


----------



## .MCH

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Terrible argument. The rock was around for years. AJ worked house shows for what? 2 and a half years if that? She wasn't doing house shows while she was divas champ earlier this year before Mania, and she just had 3 months off and is champ again so I don't see why she isn't. Jericho wrestled the first weekend he was back. So working 2 days a week is way too light for someone who has only been around for 3 years tops.


Agreed. And AJ, despite what her marks think, is no Rock.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I never said she didn't help out. I just don't give AJ all the praise.
> 
> But you every time AJ does something good:
> "AJ is so great"
> 
> Any time Paige does something good:
> "It's all because of AJ."
> 
> It's annoying and we get it. And if Paige and AJ have as great of a match that we're expecting tomorrow then it'll be because AJ carried Paige's pale ass right?


Seriously, how many times do I have to say that I'm not giving AJ all the credit? 



Freeway.86 said:


> Paige from a month ago could have. She just wasn't given anything to work with. WWE never gave her something that she needed to really act on. Really WWE's finally letting Paige do on TV what she's done for a while now on the app and youtube channel. Not saying that AJ hasn't helped at all, but I think that Paige has had this sort of character in her all along. I wouldn't even say that AJ deserves a majority share of the credit. Paige is finally getting to do something with some substance and she's taking advantage of the chance.


But they haven't given her much substance. She basically went out there with the frenemies that, likely she & AJ came up with on their own. It just seems like more substance because, in my opinion, she knows how to work with what she has more than before. As long as you believe reports, Paige had multiple backstage interviews on Smackdown that didn't make air because they weren't good enough. There's just a depth to what she's done the past week that she hasn't shown before on NXT or the main roster. 



Leonardo Spanky said:


> No. It's all AJ. :AJ
> 
> Paige could convey emotions. Lots of NXT and indie moments that show that. Even in WWE on the odd times she wasn't just doing her smiley babyface schtick she was told to do.


I never said she couldn't, but she hasn't shown it to this degree up until this week. Seriously, can I not just give her praise without you marks complaining that I'm not giving her more?


----------



## islesfan13

WWE FB page posted about the AJ vs Paige match and majority are wanting Paige to win again. I know its only facebook but that tells me shes pretty damn over. I think shes starting to grow on a lot of people and if AJ is the vet to help her push then I will grow a ton of respect for her.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I picked up the August issue of WWE magazine. My scanner isn't working so I took pictures of the Q&A:


----------



## Empress

Thanks for posting the interview. It was a good read. It makes sense that Sheamus would give her skin care advice. 

It's cute that she had never seen a roach before until getting over here. :lol I'm sure she'll get sick of the fast food soon enough. I can't stand McDonalds these days. 

Coffee is good. Wonder if she prefers Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I picked up the August issue of WWE magazine. My scanner isn't working so I took pictures of the Q&A:


Thanks any posters?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Thanks any posters?


The only picture from the photoshoot was that first picture there. Nothing else but the Usos/Bellas poster.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The only picture from the photoshoot was that first picture there. Nothing else but the Usos/Bellas poster.


Hmm I sill may buy this mag when it comes out in the states. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Hmm I sill may buy this mag when it comes out in the states. Thanks for posting.


Well, it's a pin-up at least. There's no text on the picture page.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Updated the original post with better pictures. 

I liked the Beth Phoenix shout-out and giving her props for her title reign. And I'm still not convinced that those Doc Martens are comfortable to wrestle in. Interesting tidbit about her being scared the RAW after Wrestlemania because she had lost her voice that weekend.


----------



## Paigeology

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well, it's a pin-up at least. There's no text on the picture page.


Might have to go grab the mag now


----------



## NJ88

Randumo24 said:


> -_- I never said all the credit, but the Paige from a month ago could not convey the emotions through just facial expressions like she did on Smackdown. I don't see why it's so hard for you to believe that AJ did help Paige out with her acting ability. Obviously Paige had to put in the work to improve, but to think she did it by herself because the material is a little better is just ignorance. I mean, the material really isn't much more. Now she just knows what to do with it.


I think the Paige from a month ago could have conveyed the emotions through facial expressions she's doing now. The problem was that she wasn't being given anything to work with, that much is obvious now. Somehow she's gone from someone who everyone was criticising for three months due to underwhelming performances to someone who's being generally praised due to good performances. That's happened within three weeks. Paige already had the talent there.

AJ Lee isn't an acting coach. I'm sure her influence has improved a few areas in general and AJ's someone who can give tips to Paige but you cant suddenly learn to act well in a matter of weeks. I praise AJ for probably being someone who can give a lot of guidance as to what they should be doing and what might work best, but not on how to act and do it well. Paige already had that, she's just now being given the opportunity to showcase it.


----------



## tommo010

NJ88 said:


> I think the Paige from a month ago could have conveyed the emotions through facial expressions she's doing now. The problem was that she wasn't being given anything to work with, that much is obvious now. Somehow she's gone from someone who everyone was criticising for three months due to underwhelming performances to someone who's being generally praised due to good performances. That's happened within three weeks. Paige already had the talent there.
> 
> AJ Lee isn't an acting coach. I'm sure her influence has improved a few areas in general and AJ's someone who can give tips to Paige but you cant suddenly learn to act well in a matter of weeks. I praise AJ for probably being someone who can give a lot of guidance as to what they should be doing and what might work best, but not on how to act and do it well. Paige already had that, she's just now being given the opportunity to showcase it.


Wish I could rep you again it's refreshing to see a none biased sensible post on this thread. :cheer


----------



## Impeccable Sin

NJ88 said:


> I think the Paige from a month ago could have conveyed the emotions through facial expressions she's doing now. The problem was that she wasn't being given anything to work with, that much is obvious now. Somehow she's gone from someone who everyone was criticising for three months due to underwhelming performances to someone who's being generally praised due to good performances. That's happened within three weeks. Paige already had the talent there.
> 
> AJ Lee isn't an acting coach. I'm sure her influence has improved a few areas in general and AJ's someone who can give tips to Paige but you cant suddenly learn to act well in a matter of weeks. I praise AJ for probably being someone who can give a lot of guidance as to what they should be doing and what might work best, but not on how to act and do it well. Paige already had that, she's just now being given the opportunity to showcase it.


Of course you can learn to act better in a few weeks if you have someone good at it helping you. If you have the potential, then it's totally possible. 



tommo010 said:


> Wish I could rep you again it's refreshing to see a none biased sensible post on this thread. :cheer


Just because someone shares your opinion doesn't make it unbiased.


----------



## p862011

really hope wwe lets paige/aj go at it and not restrict them

when i see what nxt let paige/emma and nattie/Charlotte do

it makes me angry that the wwe divas gets like 5 minutes on ppv and restrict what they can do


----------



## tommo010

Randumo24 said:


> Just because someone shares your opinion doesn't make it unbiased.


It is an unbiased post, she firmly gives the due credit to both girls for how this feud is progressing so far, while you are the poster child of a biased poster when it comes to this feud.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm so confused with genders here  I'm a guy, pretty sure Leonardo Spanky and Chargebeam are dudes coz I've seen their pics, PUNKY's a chick, Reigns Train is a guy and I dunno about anyone else :lol

Anyway, both girls deserve credit of course. AJ can only do so much for someone else. Remember the Kaitlyn feud? They were best friends irl and Kaitlyn's acting remained poor throughout. Whereas Paige is doing good now which shows she always had the ability, she's just getting the opportunity now to show some personality and for that AJ deserves some credit, since Paige likely wouldn't have gotten the chance if she was in a feud with anyone else.

This is why I also said we should give some time before passing judgment when we had so many "Paige sucks" threads in the weeks following her debut.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige fans, AJ fans, fans of both, everybody just needs to hug it out.


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> I'm so confused with genders here  I'm a guy, pretty sure Leonardo Spanky and Chargebeam are dudes coz I've seen their pics, PUNKY's a chick, Reigns Train is a guy and I dunno about anyone else :lol
> 
> Anyway, both girls deserve credit of course. AJ can only do so much for someone else. Remember the Kaitlyn feud? They were best friends irl and Kaitlyn's acting remained poor throughout. Whereas Paige is doing good now which shows she always had the ability, she's just getting the opportunity now to show some personality and for that AJ deserves some credit, since Paige likely wouldn't have gotten the chance if she was in a feud with anyone else.
> 
> This is why I also said we should give some time before passing judgment when we had so many "Paige sucks" threads in the weeks following her debut.


<Dude. Ya know, for the record :ti (Great post btw. Can always count on Quoth the Raven (Nevermore) to bring the real! :jarule)



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige fans, AJ fans, fans of both, everybody just needs to hug it out.


CLEARLY AJ is hugging Paige better than vice versa :waffle


----------



## pinofreshh

anyway, to help ease the tension of the paige/aj debate..










:ti

paige the troll.


----------



## Bearodactyl

pinofreshh said:


> anyway, to help ease the tension of the paige/aj debate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ti
> 
> paige the troll.


:aryalol This is exactly why I like Paige. Thanks for the share!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Prettiest armpit :kobe

Some weirdos out there.

Nice trolling by Paige though :bo


----------



## rpags71

Can somebody find the pic of paige flipping of the camera? Every time I see that it makes me laugh


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan




----------



## rpags71

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Ah thanks man


----------



## islesfan13

RAVEN said:


> I'm so confused with genders here  I'm a guy, pretty sure Leonardo Spanky and Chargebeam are dudes coz I've seen their pics, PUNKY's a chick, Reigns Train is a guy and I dunno about anyone else :lol
> 
> Anyway, both girls deserve credit of course. AJ can only do so much for someone else. Remember the Kaitlyn feud? They were best friends irl and Kaitlyn's acting remained poor throughout. Whereas Paige is doing good now which shows she always had the ability, she's just getting the opportunity now to show some personality and for that AJ deserves some credit, since Paige likely wouldn't have gotten the chance if she was in a feud with anyone else.
> 
> This is why I also said we should give some time before passing judgment when we had so many "Paige sucks" threads in the weeks following her debut.


Im a guy. I think Punky is the only regular on this particular thread who is a girl.


----------



## NJ88

RAVEN said:


> I'm so confused with genders here  I'm a guy, pretty sure Leonardo Spanky and Chargebeam are dudes coz I've seen their pics, PUNKY's a chick, Reigns Train is a guy and I dunno about anyone else :lol
> 
> Anyway, both girls deserve credit of course. AJ can only do so much for someone else. Remember the Kaitlyn feud? They were best friends irl and Kaitlyn's acting remained poor throughout. Whereas Paige is doing good now which shows she always had the ability, she's just getting the opportunity now to show some personality and for that AJ deserves some credit, since Paige likely wouldn't have gotten the chance if she was in a feud with anyone else.
> 
> This is why I also said we should give some time before passing judgment when we had so many "Paige sucks" threads in the weeks following her debut.


Girl by the way 

Good shout on the Kaitlyn/AJ feud. Kaitlyn didn't improve or get any better while working with a good actress. I'm not saying that you can't improve based on tips, but in the first three months she was apparently terrible according to a lot of people and now she's suddenly good? That's something that doesn't happen overnight. Even the best actors will struggle with bad characters, Paige had a terrible character and couldn't act it out as well as she can with a better one. That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Necramonium

Gotta love all the butthurt AJ marks here.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Necramonium said:


> Gotta love all the butthurt AJ marks here.


Oh boy, posts like these just end up starting another mark war.


----------



## tommo010

RAVEN said:


> I'm so confused with genders here  I'm a guy, pretty sure Leonardo Spanky and Chargebeam are dudes coz I've seen their pics, PUNKY's a chick, Reigns Train is a guy and I dunno about anyone else :lol


I'm a guy :agree: I know NJ88 is a girl I remember her mentioning it recently and I tend notice her posts due to being from Cumbria myself.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Necramonium said:


> Gotta love all the butthurt AJ marks here.


This. I really never post on this thread, but I read it all the time, what's up with anti-Paige AJ marks coming here?


----------



## Bearodactyl

NastyYaffa said:


> This. I really never post on this thread, but I read it all the time, what's up with anti-Paige AJ marks coming here?


It kinda goes both ways in what seems to be a never ending cycle. Good news is it seems to have gotten less now that they've been steadily working together. One day, I tell ya.. ONE DAY!!! :moyes1


----------



## islesfan13

NastyYaffa said:


> This. I really never post on this thread, but I read it all the time, what's up with anti-Paige AJ marks coming here?


Though none would admit it, I think some are worried that Paige may steal some of AJ's spotlight. The reality is there is room for two top divas and even more. Some I think actually preferred the AJ burying everyone else and being the only diva who mattered in the division. That was fine back when the division consisted of only total divas but times are changing.


----------



## pinofreshh

RAVEN said:


> Oh boy, posts like these just end up starting another mark war.


^ this. everyone needs to stop feeding each other with negativity. dee-zamn.


----------



## tommo010

http://instagram.com/p/qrZcbYRpmU/

:mark: Love it


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> Oh boy, posts like these just end up starting another mark war.


Yeah this is what we really DON'T need. Of course it happens on both sides but it just needs to stop. 


islesfan13 said:


> *Though none would admit it, I think some are worried that Paige may steal some of AJ's spotlight.* The reality is there is room for two top divas and even more. Some I think actually preferred the AJ burying everyone else and being the only diva who mattered in the division. That was fine back when the division consisted of only total divas but times are changing.


I do believe this is partially true with SOME aj marks, Only a select few though, Most seem happy aj finally has some competition that isn't related to total divas. :agree:


tommo010 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/qrZcbYRpmU/
> 
> :mark: Love it


This is everything. :mark::mark::mark: And reading the last few pages i'm happy to see i'm not the _only_ girl in here, Least there's 2 of us. :dance 7 hours to go. :mark:


----------



## Empress

I wish Paige nothing but success. She didn't impress me at first but she is coming along. I've never believed that the divas division should be focused on just one woman.

And I'm female.


----------



## joeycalz

AJ vs. Paige Mark Wars are the new Bryan vs. Punk Mark Wars. Can't we like all four like I do? Jeez


----------



## Paigeology

I'm a guy 

If you guys want to see flaming, go to tennis forum, the fan base wars there are 10x worse than here


----------



## Bearodactyl

Rampaige said:


> I'm a guy
> 
> If you guys want to see flaming, go to tennis forum, the fan base wars there are 10x worse than here


:aryalol Seriously? Thats hilarious, tennis marks are hardcore? Never would've thought...


----------



## NJ88

Rampaige said:


> I'm a guy
> 
> If you guys want to see flaming, go to tennis forum, the fan base wars there are 10x worse than here


Agree with that, I'm on it (but don't generally post) fan base wars are brutal!


----------



## rpags71

Thought I'd post this promo from paige before their match tonight. Funny how a year ago she called AJ out, and now they finally get to face off for real. Can't wait for tonight!

http://youtu.be/W7c0ofN4o2I


----------



## islesfan13

rpags71 said:


> Thought I'd post this promo from paige before their match tonight. Funny how a year ago she called AJ out, and now they finally get to face off for real. Can't wait for tonight!
> 
> http://youtu.be/W7c0ofN4o2I


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Unleash the Antidiva today Paige please!


----------



## NastyYaffa

tommo010 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/qrZcbYRpmU/
> 
> :mark: Love it


:banderas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Natalya revealed on Twitter that she is rooting for Paige tonight. 

A heel Paige title reign :banderas


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Natalya revealed on Twitter that she is rooting for Paige tonight.
> 
> A heel Paige title reign :banderas


Unfortunately Paige is not winning today, however this will be the start of her anti diva persona. Would love for AJ to do some kind of cheap win by a rollup or something and then Paige gets pissed and hits her with the belt and spray paints ANTIDIVA on the belt just like her instagram photo:mark::mark:


----------



## PUNKY

islesfan13 said:


> Unfortunately Paige is not winning today, however this will be the start of her anti diva persona. Would love for AJ to do some kind of cheap win by a rollup or something and then Paige gets pissed and hits* her with the belt and spray paints ANTIDIVA on the belt* just like her instagram photo:mark::mark:


This is the perfect opportunity to trash the divas belt now that there's rumours of a new one. She could do like you said and spray paint it after she beats down aj then on raw say how worthless it is etc. Could be the way to bring in a new womens belt. Not gonna happen but it would be fucking awesome. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

That beatdown after the match needs to be vicious. Break AJ in half :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Paige to prove some haters wrong at Battleground, looking forward to this match with AJ Lee.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

One big post to hype up the match tonight


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> That beatdown after the match needs to be vicious. Break AJ in half :mark: :mark:


Yeah snap her like a twig. :mark::mark::mark: 








*Lesnar voice* Let's do this !!!










Yeah damn right yer will. (Just not for the title...yet) :


----------



## darksideon

Paige vs Naomi was damn good and showed what Paige could do when you give her a legit opponent, i expect this match to be overrated because it's AJ and people will love it no matter what.


----------



## Joshi Judas

PUNKY said:


> Yeah snap her like a twig. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lesnar voice* Let's do this !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah damn right yer will. (Just not for the title...yet) :



Ya know one of my fav things about the possibility of Paige turning heel is we will see her kick more ass and take less punishment. Watching her beat up other girls will be good :lol

AJ can bump well plus Paige has some inches on her so I want her to ragdoll AJ, will be fun :


----------



## Impeccable Sin

darksideon said:


> Paige vs Naomi was damn good and showed what Paige could do when you give her a legit opponent, i expect this match to be overrated because it's AJ and people will love it no matter what.


By some people, but unless it's awesome, AJ always gets complaints from her haters. At least Paige got to wrestle some talented wrestlers like Alicia & Naomi during her reign. All of AJ's singles matches since returning have been against Cameron & Eva. That's just mean to do to someone lol.



KingSheamus said:


> Paige to prove some haters wrong at Battleground, looking forward to this match with AJ Lee.


The both do tbh.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> By some people, but unless it's awesome, AJ always gets complaints from her haters. At least Paige got to wrestle some talented wrestlers like Alicia & Naomi during her reign. All of AJ's singles matches since returning have been against Cameron & Eva. That's just mean to do to someone lol.


I thought all but one of the matches with Alicia were terrible. Only the match they had on Main Event was good and I would say it was very good and very hard hitting for a Divas match. Other than that, it was always the same match and personally I thought they were all poor because of how bad they were booked. Plus they wrestled far too many times.


Also IMO, Alicia is wildly overrated.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> I thought all but one of the matches with Alicia were terrible. Only the match they had on Main Event was good and I would say it was very good and very hard hitting for a Divas match. Other than that, it was always the same match and personally I thought they were all poor because of how bad they were booked. Plus they wrestled far too many times.
> 
> 
> Also IMO, Alicia is wildly overrated.


Well, I never said they were all great matches. Still, Alicia may as well be Bret Hart compared to Eva.


----------



## fifty_

rpags71 said:


> Thought I'd post this promo from paige before their match tonight. Funny how a year ago she called AJ out, and now they finally get to face off for real. Can't wait for tonight!
> 
> http://youtu.be/W7c0ofN4o2I


That was awesome in so many ways :shocked::ex::dance


Anyway, it's crazy what Aj and Paige have done, i've personally never been this hyped up for a diva's match that I can remember. Let's see a great match tonight!


----------



## rpags71

I'm starting to think that there's a chance that AJ knows what paige is trying to do, and she'll be ready when she tries to attack her. In promos and backstage videos she said that paige reminds her a lot of herself (cunning, naive) I really don't know how this turn is gonna go down, but it's pretty damn exciting and could be the jolt the divas division needs.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

This is kind of irrelevant but Paige needs camo gear one of these days.


----------



## NJ88

rpags71 said:


> I'm starting to think that there's a chance that AJ knows what paige is trying to do, and she'll be ready when she tries to attack her. In promos and backstage videos she said that paige reminds her a lot of herself (cunning, naive) I really don't know how this turn is gonna go down, but it's pretty damn exciting and could be the jolt the divas division needs.


I kind of get the impression that AJ knows that Paige is putting on an act, and is actually trying to egg her on or push her to try and get her to reveal her true self. For example on RAW when she came to speak to Paige on commentary or on Smackdown when she stole the win but then held out her hand to shake. If she's trying to get it out of her, a win at the PPV might just do that.


----------



## Bearodactyl

NJ88 said:


> I kind of get the impression that AJ knows that Paige is putting on an act, and is actually trying to egg her on or push her to try and get her to reveal her true self. For example on RAW when she came to speak to Paige on commentary or on Smackdown when she stole the win but then held out her hand to shake. If she's trying to get it out of her, a win at the PPV might just do that.


Agreed!

Off topic, I'm not a huge know it all when it comes to wrestling history, moves etc. I'm relatively new to this compared to the average frequent poster on here I'd reckon.
That being said, I was lost on youtube the other day and I saw a move in a compilation vid of sorts that looks.. related .. to the Paige Turner, but it just looks soooo much better. I wish that was the one Paige was doing..

AT 03:32 give or take,Yujiro Takahashi does it





Oh and someone DESPERATELY needs to change up Paige's Wiki page "profile pic". Horrible choice of picture for such a pretty woman..


----------



## PUNKY

Bearodactyl said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Off topic, I'm not a huge know it all when it comes to wrestling history, moves etc. I'm relatively new to this compared to the average frequent poster on here I'd reckon.
> That being said, I was lost on youtube the other day and I saw a move in a compilation vid of sorts that looks.. related .. to the Paige Turner, but it just looks soooo much better. I wish that was the one Paige was doing..
> 
> AT 03:32 give or take,Yujiro Takahashi does it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh and someone DESPERATELY needs to change up Paige's Wiki page "profile pic". Horrible choice of picture for such a pretty woman..*


:lmao:lmao:lmao Someone must have changed that pretty recently. She looks like she's gonna kill someone in that pic. Not the most attractive pic iv'e seen of her. Someone should change it to this.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan




----------



## Impeccable Sin

NJ88 said:


> I kind of get the impression that AJ knows that Paige is putting on an act, and is actually trying to egg her on or push her to try and get her to reveal her true self. For example on RAW when she came to speak to Paige on commentary or on Smackdown when she stole the win but then held out her hand to shake. If she's trying to get it out of her, a win at the PPV might just do that.


I'd have to agree. Just the facial expressions AJ used after the match on Smackdown convey that story.


----------



## rpags71

Randumo24 said:


> I'd have to agree. Just the facial expressions AJ used after the match on Smackdown convey that story.


That leads me to believe that if paige were to attempt a attack after the match, aj would be ready and counter or something. That would draw out the story a little bit longer if summerslam is where they want to go with this.


----------



## tailhook

Per their match. I don't see any way they don't send Paige over tonight, if they want to make it an actual feud.

Paige should then rub AJ's face in it and turn heel as a result of the win. That then sets up AJ v Paige for SS, where AJ would probably take the second match of the feud.

But if AJ goes over Paige tonight, there isn't much left for SS. If Paige were to go ballistic and turn heel after losing, she'd simply be Alicia Fox. She really needs a solid win ending in a heel turn to solidify her credibility and fuel the feud.

But I'm not convinced yet that Paige isn't going to be fed to AJ and someone else has a go next month. The booking will tell the tale.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Just going to leave this here, so I can say 'told ya so' later tonight.


----------



## Empress

Randumo24 said:


> I'd have to agree. Just the facial expressions AJ used after the match on Smackdown convey that story.


Exactly. AJ says so much with her facial expressions. She knows Paige is putting on an act. This is one of the few matches I'm excited about tonight.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Definitely agree with the sentiment that AJ knows. Which is why I'm still not sure we're going to see exactly what's expected tonight. Uso's vs. Harper and Rowan was a great match so hopefully the other matches are too. Wonder if AJ vs. Paige will get the death slot.

EDIT: Oh wow, it's on now instead of Ambrose vs. Rollins.


----------



## tommo010

Here we go :mark:


----------



## CrystalFissure

Not a bad match. Definitely botchy in some spots, but still enjoyable and some good counters. The acting itself was a little confusing, as it I felt Paige didn't really convey how she was cheering on AJ in the match properly; it's hard to explain. Still, for their first match it was good to watch and I'm glad there was a clean finish.

Since there was no heel turn also, they're probably saving it for RAW. However, I'm kinda disappointed that they didn't even show her reaction for more than about 20 seconds. Seems like something Dunn would do since he never focused the camera on Paige while she was the champion.

I was also glad that after a slightly worrying lack of a pop, Paige and AJ got small duelling chants. Shows that people do have an interest in the feud. I think they can both continue to win the crowd over in the next few weeks leading to an even better rematch. What did everyone else think?


----------



## islesfan13

CrystalFissure said:


> Not a bad match. Definitely botchy in some spots, but still enjoyable and some good counters. The acting itself was a little confusing, as it I felt Paige didn't really convey how she was cheering on AJ in the match properly; it's hard to explain. Still, for their first match it was good to watch and I'm glad there was a clean finish.
> 
> Since there was no heel turn also, they're probably saving it for RAW. However, I'm kinda disappointed that they didn't even show her reaction for more than about 20 seconds. Seems like something Dunn would do since he never focused the camera on Paige while she was the champion.
> 
> I was also glad that after a slightly worrying lack of a pop, Paige and AJ got small duelling chants. Shows that people do have an interest in the feud. I think they can both continue to win the crowd over in the next few weeks leading to an even better rematch. What did everyone else think?


Decent match but Paige seems so much over powering compared to AJ. The size difference is a little off but I think they can do better.


----------



## Freeway.86

I had no major problems with the match. I thought they worked well together and for their first REAL match on TV I have no complaints. My only gripe is the lack of an angle afterward. I was hoping for something. We got 3 seconds of Paige walking away upset and that was it.


----------



## tommo010

I feel Paige was frustrated with AJ's lack of offence and she expected more from AJ hence the "Come on AJ" shouting, we all expected the match to end like this just didn't get the heel turn yet, I'm expecting an AJ promo tomorrow with Paige interrupting her in someway about her lack of effort in the match will we see a heel turn tomorrow? Maybe but as it stands now I wouldn't be surprised if they drag it out a couple of week. 

The Summerslam advert was interesting both AJ and Paige very prominent, the ending especially with the "what goes around comes around" statement with Paige walking from the explosion.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

tommo010 said:


> I feel Paige was frustrated with AJ's lack of offence and she expected more from AJ hence the "Come on AJ" shouting, we all expected the match to end like this just didn't get the heel turn yet, I'm expecting an AJ promo tomorrow with Paige interrupting her in someway about her lack of effort in the match will we see a heel turn tomorrow? Maybe but as it stands now I wouldn't be surprised if they drag it out a couple of week.
> 
> The Summerslam advert was interesting both AJ and Paige very prominent, the ending especially with the "what goes around comes around" statement with Paige walking from the explosion.


I haven't seen this advert. Got a link?


----------



## tommo010

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I haven't seen this advert. Got a link?


Was shown right after the Paige V AJ match, can't find any link just yet but I'll keep looking and link it when I find it


----------



## Joshi Judas

Heel turned postponed until Raw then?

Those dueling chants though :banderas

Match could have been better. They seemed to be hurrying up the entire time. They did have Paige break out of the Black Widow. Nobody's done that before.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

that LETS GO PAIGE chants. :cheer


----------



## fanofwwepaige

AJ is going to be walking in hell at summerslam.


----------



## tommo010

http://www.wwe.com/videos/aj-lee-co...e-battleground-2014-wwecom-exclusive-26502919


----------



## Freeway.86

lol she called AJ pumpkin.


----------



## tommo010

Freeway.86 said:


> lol she called AJ pumpkin.


Summerslam = Crumpet v Pumpkin :dance


----------



## Tommy-V

RAVEN said:


> Heel turned postponed until Raw then?
> 
> Those dueling chants though :banderas
> 
> Match could have been better. They seemed to be hurrying up the entire time. *They did have Paige break out of the Black Widow. Nobody's done that before.*


Kaitlyn did last year.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## Bearodactyl

I love the smiling face but anger bubbling under the surface approach. Plus the SS promo looks very promising. Liked the match, but it was a tad too botchy for my liking even though they did have some fun smooth transitions and some cool spots. They can do better, and I believe that if they work hard (which I have no doubt they will) their SS match will be MUCH better.


----------



## Paigeology

Bearodactyl said:


> :aryalol Seriously? Thats hilarious, tennis marks are hardcore? Never would've thought...


Ohh yeah, Serena fans and Maria fans mostly, their separate sub-forums require a password to log in there now  a match thread involving one of them could go over 100 pages in a hour easy!

Didn't get to see the match, hoping to give it a watch later


----------



## pinofreshh

tommo010 said:


> Summerslam = Crumpet v Pumpkin :dance


BOOK IT. :dance:cheer


----------



## rpags71

Summerslam ad seen on ppv tonight

http://youtu.be/rvu74juMIgI


Don't mean to state the obvious, but good lord paige gets hotter each time she's on tv


----------



## ROHFan19

Idk if Paige was just off tonight but she was pretty damn brutal in there. Guessing that it's just trying to develop chemistry/getting used to AJ but man...thank God for AJs bumping ability.


----------



## fifty_

I enjoyed the match, I do agree with someone on here that mentioned that it seemed kind of rushed though. Overall, to me, battleground just seemed like a big preview for what we're gonna see at summerslam. I have high hopes for the next match, since it can only get better than the one we saw tonight (which was not bad, yet not great). Best part is, I live in LA and I have my tickets, i'm gonna see some pretty good matches next month! :dance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Missed a sitter tonight not having her go bat shit crazy on AJ at the end. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1251898-paige-discussion-thread-151.html#post36956234


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1251898-paige-discussion-thread-151.html#post36956234


Yeah no reason not to have some matches on house shows before this.


----------



## islesfan13

ROHFan19 said:


> Idk if Paige was just off tonight but she was pretty damn brutal in there. Guessing that it's just trying to develop chemistry/getting used to AJ but man...thank God for AJs bumping ability.


Both weren't well scouted on how to wrestle each other. This felt like it was the first time either one has wrestled each other and is it me or does AJ look ridiculously small and weak next to Paige? AJ needs to be booked as more of a quick small high flyer and Paige as a big strong anti diva.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

^ not me by the way, just thought it was funny to include.


----------



## ROHFan19

islesfan13 said:


> Both weren't well scouted on how to wrestle each other. This felt like it was the first time either one has wrestled each other and is it me or does AJ look ridiculously small and weak next to Paige? AJ needs to be booked as more of a quick small high flyer and Paige as a big strong anti diva.


Yeah, AJ is small and Paige is big. AJs offense still looks more credible/realistic than Paiges though IMO.


----------



## darksideon

Paige vs Naomi > Paige vs AJ


----------



## islesfan13

ROHFan19 said:


> Yeah, AJ is small and Paige is big. AJs offense still looks more credible/realistic than Paiges though IMO.


I would love if the wwe would allow Paige to bring out her submissions from fcw and nxt but I think they retired them to have the pto her only finisher. I expect a great match from them at summerslam, if they get practice at house shows.


----------



## RatedR10

Really sloppy match, surprisingly. Hopefully they work AGAINST each other on house show loops from now until Summerslam to build the chemistry needed for a good match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RatedR10 said:


> Really sloppy match, surprisingly. Hopefully they work AGAINST each other on house show loops from now until Summerslam to build the chemistry needed for a good match.


Yeah, like how Rollins/Ambrose have been doing on and off since June (I saw their first WWE singles in Hamilton and it was great). Should have happened this weekend but I guess AJ was too busy reading comic books or something :draper2

People say the AJ/house show situation is no big deal but if she isn't working them again next week then I'm afraid I'll have to bitch again because it's looking like a part-time situation. Both performers deserve criticism for the disappointing performances tonight, but the match wasn't as bad as some say and Paige got a great deal of offense in and we had the Paige Turner kick out and Paige getting out of the Black Widow. So there's still the story of neither of them tapping out yet at least. But there was some bad timing from both, and I'm sure those 2 minute matches in the past 2 weeks weren't enough to get AJ back in the swing of things. I'm off to give it a second look now.


----------



## Freeway.86

If AJ isn't working house show at least by this weekend, then something's not right with that IMO.


----------



## Natecore

Paige was a threat to injure AJ tonight. If I'm the WWE I can't allow her to have a position on the main roster. She endangered her opponent and IMO management shouldn't allow it any further. Paige just isn't ready yet. One day she will be but not today.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

And that ending was garbage booking with Paige getting pinned clean twice in a row by AJ. If AJ wins again at Summerslam (which is likely since she's Vince's fav) then this is terrible and I'm afraid this feud won't elevate Paige in the end with 3 straight loses to AJ. We'll be back with AJ dominating the division for the rest of the year with no credible or new opponents to face. Boring for a lot of fans of womens wrestling but I'm sure the biggest AJ marks will be entertained by that.

AJ title reign for all of 2013 and 3/4 of 2014 = :done


----------



## Karl Marx

https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/491071654274285569

:lmao :lmao


----------



## fifty_

Karl Marx said:


> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/491071654274285569
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Just saw that, hilarious lmao

Also, A.J tweeted regarding the match  
https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/491075180475596800


----------



## LPPrince

Karl Marx said:


> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/491071654274285569
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Probably, Paige. Quite possibly.


----------



## islesfan13

Natecore said:


> Paige was a threat to injure AJ tonight. If I'm the WWE I can't allow her to have a position on the main roster. She endangered her opponent and IMO management shouldn't allow it any further. Paige just isn't ready yet. One day she will be but not today.


I can say the same about AJ. The match was just ok, but the two need practice together. Get AJ going to house shows and lets see what these two can do.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

WATCH THE MATCH HERE
AJ Lee vs. Paige (Battleground 2014)

Post-match





"It isn't the end of us yet" - Paige


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> I can say the same about AJ. The match was just ok, but the two need practice together. Get AJ going to house shows and lets see what these two can do.


Exactly. Paige has been wrestling everyday for 4 months. AJ's been taking time off and has had I think 4 matches since coming back? 2 were garbage matches against Eva and tag matches. AJ's not in sync in the ring yet and this was a big match plus she and Paige haven't had any ring time together. Add all that up and you get a lackluster match.


----------



## Kabraxal

Freeway.86 said:


> Exactly. Paige has been wrestling everyday for 4 months. AJ's been taking time off and has had I think 4 matches since coming back? 2 were garbage matches against Eva and tag matches. AJ's not in sync in the ring yet and this was a big match plus she and Paige haven't had any ring time together. Add all that up and you get a lackluster match.


Don't forget a short time frame. We've seen both of these women put on great matches when given the time at NXT or Main Event... tonight they should have had 15 to 20 and got what.. 7 or 8 minutes for hte actual match? The transitions in that for a solid back and forth are too quick and rushed to be truly fluid... surprising they pulled out a good match in any respect considering.


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> Exactly. Paige has been wrestling everyday for 4 months. AJ's been taking time off and has had I think 4 matches since coming back? 2 were garbage matches against Eva and tag matches. AJ's not in sync in the ring yet and this was a big match plus she and Paige haven't had any ring time together. Add all that up and you get a lackluster match.


Its just comical that Aj marks and reigns train are blaming this all on Paige when AJ looked just as bad today if not worst.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

islesfan13 said:


> Its just comical that Aj marks and reigns train are blaming this all on Paige when AJ looked just as bad today if not worst.


No no, Reigns Train said that they were both equally at fault.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> No no, Reigns Train said that they were both equally at fault.


Maybe on the AJ thread but in the other threads it seems like full blame is going to Paige


----------



## pointoforder

Really disappointed. Was looking forward to these two for quite some time. I don't think they work well together. Simple as that. Look no further than their very first on air encounter after Wrestlemania when there was a problem with the Paige turner. AJ marks blamed Paige for it and Paige marks blamed AJ for it. When in reality, maybe they just don't synch up that well as individuals and no one was to blame for it.

It's not impossible. It's happened plenty of times before in wrestling with really talented people. You put them in a ring and expect great things, and it just doesn't happen. I'm not throwing in the towel yet though on them, but it's not looking good.


----------



## Gandhi

This AJ Lee marks vs Paige marks thing going around in the IWC is pretty stupid.

I like both divas, motherfucker.


----------



## Natecore

islesfan13 said:


> *I can say the same about AJ*. The match was just ok, but the two need practice together. Get AJ going to house shows and lets see what these two can do.


I don't think you can. Paige had no business attempting the sunset flip powerbomb on AJ and she almost injured AJ. Maybe the simple solution is to tell Paige to not attempt the move again until she can perform it correctly, but the mark of a great wrestler is to work matches and protect their opponents regardless of how much practice they've had together.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Well I just watched it a second time and think the negative reactions are way too extreme. At worst the match was 'just good'. Everything was pretty solid up until the takedown through the ropes. Don't let Reigns Train brainwash you and people need to stop taking the bait from that guy. 

The only things that didn't look great were:
1) takedown through the ropes
2) powerbomb
3) AJ locking in the black widow

Was there anything else besides that without being nitpicky?

Also noticed that AJ/Paige entrance pops were pretty even with none really getting a great one (the buzz from AJ's return has died). The biggest pops during the match was Paige countering the Black Widow, Paige hitting the Paige Turner, and AJ kicking out. And also of note is that Paige was looking smoking hot. All in all it was good for a first ppv encounter but could have been better since it didn't live up to high expectations.


----------



## fifty_

Gandhi said:


> This AJ Lee marks vs Paige marks thing going around in the IWC is pretty stupid.
> 
> I like both divas, motherfucker.


This! I'm a fan of both as well. I was upset when Aj lost the title TO paige, and was upset again when Aj won it back FROM paige. Although I like Paige a little better, I see no point to all the arguments between the aj and paige marks, i'm just glad we can see them perform in the same ring together.


----------



## Kabraxal

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well I just watched it a second time and think the negative reactions are way too extreme. At worst the match was 'just good'. Everything was pretty solid up until the takedown through the ropes. Don't let Reigns Train brainwash you and people need to stop taking the bait from that guy.
> 
> The only things that didn't look great were:
> 1) takedown through the ropes
> 2) powerbomb
> 3) AJ locking in the black widow
> 
> Was there anything else besides that without being nitpicky?
> 
> Also noticed that AJ/Paige entrance pops were pretty even with none really getting a great one (the buzz from AJ's return has died). The biggest pops during the match was Paige countering the Black Widow, Paige hitting the Paige Turner, and AJ kicking out. And also of note is that Paige was looking smoking hot. All in all it was good for a first ppv encounter but could have been better since it didn't live up to high expectations.


Reason clearly isn't welcome...

Okay, annoyed sarcasm aside I agree mostly. Nice pops, dueling chants, solid action... sure they had two "botches" but the one through the ropes was rather nicely recovered from and turned into something decent. The black widow seemed less a botch and more a struggle... granted, could have been a great recovery. 

But some want to pick apart one of the women or you have the normal trolls that just can't post something intelligent about the women period. Sadly, still a problem in this century for some reason.


----------



## Café de René

Gandhi said:


> This AJ Lee marks vs Paige marks thing going around in the IWC is pretty stupid.
> 
> I like both divas, motherfucker.


I second this as well.

And yes people are insanely overreacting about the "botches" on both threads.


----------



## Kabraxal

Café de René said:


> I second this as well.
> 
> And yes people are insanely overreacting about the "botches" on both threads.


And only one was even remotely "bad".. compared to several in the Battle Royal it was still a perfectly executed move. But it's either a mark trying to tear down one of the women or the people that just can't stand women wrestling overreacting. Christ, the fact some are trying to call it a trainwreck is just laughable at this point.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

more pictures


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The worst part is that I feel like some people are going to use this match and reflect it upon future, better matches that the two of them have. Or they'll try and put it, as opposed to Paige and AJ just having an off day this past night, that they have a really ON day some time down the line and that it'll never be replicated.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Lika a boss


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

What went wrong with the spear spot I think is that Paige was aiming to go between the lower and middle rope, while AJ tried to get through the middle and upper rope even though she's too short to make it look good.

It was an error of miscommunication, no more than that. That's a mistake that they won't make again.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The match clocked in at 7 minutes 13 seconds.


----------



## Kabraxal

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> What went wrong with the spear spot I think is that Paige was aiming to go between the lower and middle rope, while AJ tried to get through the middle and upper rope even though she's too short to make it look good.
> 
> It was an error of miscommunication, no more than that. That's a mistake that they won't make again.


ANd unlike many through/over the rope spots, they didn't simply disengage and AJ "fell" to the floor; they actually fought through the mistake... and considering the toss into the barricade you can simply take it as them getting more frustrated with the close match and it starting to get far more gritty. Minor fuck up that they manage to recover. 

Just don't post the sunset powerbomb... that was the one I winced at a little. But I hate that move.. it's a 50/50 chance it will look anywhere near decent even for the men. Just a hard move to get the timing down it seems.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> What went wrong with the spear spot I think is that Paige was aiming to go between the lower and middle rope, while AJ tried to get through the middle and upper rope even though she's too short to make it look good.
> 
> It was an error of miscommunication, no more than that. That's a mistake that they won't make again.


Anyone being honest has to put the blame on Paige for that one. Her shoulder was lined right up with the middle rope. It wouldn't matter who it was, it would have looked like that. Everyone makes mistakes though, so it happens.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

someone requested this is battleground thread enjoy


----------



## Yes Era

Match was good except a few spots that didn't flow perfectly. So what? Cena botches every week that no one makes threads about.


----------



## Yes Era

Randumo24 said:


> Anyone being honest has to put the blame on Paige for that one. Her shoulder was lined right up with the middle rope. It wouldn't matter who it was, it would have looked like that. Everyone makes mistakes though, so it happens.


[email protected] acting this was horrible...they got caught in the ropes and still fell out. What the fuck....stupid. and the powerbomb just didn't have crisp impact. That's it.


----------



## Kabraxal

Yes Era said:


> [email protected] acting this was horrible...they got caught in the ropes and still fell out. What the fuck....stupid. and the powerbomb just didn't have crisp impact. That's it.


They made getting caught on the ropes work... the powerbomb not so much. But that is a move I rarely see worked to perfection so if I'm going to slaughter them for it I might as well put a black mark on some of the best wrestlers on the roster that have fucked up the move as well. 

Like you said, hypocrisy... and let's not forget nitpicking. If you want to nitpick a match how about that main event or Battle Royal? Both struggled with botches or psychology. And neither of those were complete train wrecks like some are claiming the women's match to be. Boring yes, but not trainwrecks.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


You can see Paige tapping AJ as if to say "hurry the fuck up and fall through". Looked to be a bit of a botch on both sides. Paige slowed down because AJ wasn't in the proper position to be falling through the ropes. Unfortunate that it didn't work out.


----------



## p862011

:maury


----------



## PUNKY

Freeway.86 said:


> Exactly. Paige has been wrestling everyday for 4 months. AJ's been taking time off and has had I think 4 matches since coming back? 2 were garbage matches against Eva and tag matches. AJ's not in sync in the ring yet and this was a big match plus she and Paige haven't had any ring time together. Add all that up and you get a lackluster match.


:clap:clap:clap Once again i see paige is getting ALL the blame in the other thread. fpalm Leonardo actually called this the other day saying aj should be working houseshows in the build up but it kinda got disregarded by some saying "who cares if she's not doing houseshows" etc. Well this is why we should care. How are they meant to have chemistry together if theyv'e only ever had 1 houseshow match together about a year ago.

And lol at people saying paige's career is over, Have you seen the summerslam advert ? She's heavily featured in it. She's even got the last closing shot at the end. Also a tweet from aj... 

*Finally met my match. @RealPaigeWWE is definitely next in line to the throne. But it's gonna be a while before I'm done being queen.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Punky how awesome does Paige look in that Summerslam ad kada

But yeah as soon as that spear through the ropes spot happened, I knew people would go on hyperboles here. Wasn't disappointed.

They had a nice idea for the match- the execution was a bit iffy. Some practice and a clearer face/heel alignment should help settle out the kinks.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Their match last night was pretty good. Hopefully they have a better one at SummerSlam. 

I Quit please :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> Punky how awesome does Paige look in that Summerslam ad kada
> 
> But yeah as soon as that spear through the ropes spot happened, I knew people would go on hyperboles here. Wasn't disappointed.
> 
> They had a nice idea for the match- the execution was a bit iffy. Some practice and a clearer face/heel alignment should help settle out the kinks.


Yeah the summerslam ad is all kinds of awesome. And is it a coincidence paige is shown at the end when the voiceover guy says "what goes around comes around" :mark::mark::mark:

pretty much knew people were gonna bitch and complain straight away... I do still think leonardo had a valid point about the houseshows though and someone posted a video of lita and trish in the aj thread earlier, They didn't have very good chemistry in that match at all. (obviously the beginning of them working together) And look how great they were a few years down the line. We'll see what raw brings tonight i guess. HEEL TURN hopefully.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm not upset about the match because I never expected much anyway, if anyone's read my previous posts on the topic. Just give me the heel turn dammit.

It was still ok. Paige worked a bit on AJ's back with that stretch and the powerbomb, setting up for the PTO which didn't happen. The timing and coordination between the two was off- they need to work on that. They actually had her hit her finisher- she looked stronger than any opponent AJ's faced.

Tonight please, although I have a feeling they may stretch out her turn even longer. But I want it tonight.

And yep that SS advert was glorious. Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, AJ and Paige all looking awesome. That closing shot of Paige :banderas


----------



## PaigeBayLee

AJ lee and Paige went out and did exactly what the company would have wanted them to at this point in the feud with the time limit they had. This is not the penultimate AJ Lee and Paige match, that is going to happen at Summerslam or Wrestlemania with one of them heel and one of them face. I enjoyed it for what it's worth, and am enjoying the story in general. Despite what anyone says in other threads the crowd was into this for a divas match, alternating with chants for both of them in several spots. 

Someone on this forum aptly put however, "why are people so obsessed with the crowds reaction in wrestling matches. It's like watching a sitcom for the laugh track".


----------



## BORT

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


After Battleground I'm REALLY starting to lose faith in Paige as a wrestler....but I don't think I could EVER want her off my screen because my god she is just so god damn sexy.


----------



## Mayer

Paige is too pale. Her match with AJ was decent. Maybe now that she's a heel, she will no longer be booked like Cena. Good, I hated that.


----------



## Paigeology

RaneGaming said:


> someone requested this is battleground thread enjoy


That is awesome!:dance



Mayer said:


> Paige is too pale. Her match with AJ was decent. Maybe now that she's a heel, *she will no longer be booked like Cena*. Good, I hated that.



How has she been booked like Cena? she has lost 3 times clean, that's more than Cena in 3 years! :

Rope spot wasn't great, but it wasn't horrible, they both worked through it well. They obviously need more matches together to work out the chemistry, but they'll get there, and the matches will get even better


----------



## Pip-Man

Natecore said:


> Paige was a threat to injure AJ tonight. If I'm the WWE I can't allow her to have a position on the main roster. She endangered her opponent and IMO management shouldn't allow it any further. Paige just isn't ready yet. One day she will be but not today.


fpalm This is the stupidest fucking thing I've ever read.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Pip Star said:


> fpalm This is the stupidest fucking thing I've ever read.



Someone should show him Jack Swagger getting a push.


----------



## darksideon

I feel bad for Paige because she was soooo much better on NXT, now she goes to the main roster and is getting for having to go against failed models and overrated divas.


----------



## ROHFan19

darksideon said:


> I feel bad for Paige because she was soooo much better on NXT, now she goes to the main roster and is getting for having to go against failed models and overrated divas.


If you're a good enough worker, you should be able to carry anyone to a good match. AKA Bryan vs Batista, Khali, etc.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Already four more RAWs until Summerslam. Pull the trigger on the heel turn tonight or next week goddammit. It's time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Will be very disappointed if they don't pull the trigger on the heel turn tonight. WWE being WWE, I kinda suspect they'll wait until the go home Raw which will be a mistake.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Whoa-ho-ho, lots of negative feedback for this one. I feel bad for people who genuinely had their hopes up for it, simply due to how much hate it looks to be getting. Can someone who isn't really biased from either angle say the match was _that_ bad? I'll check it out later.


----------



## Empress

RAVEN said:


> Will be very disappointed if they don't pull the trigger on the heel turn tonight. WWE being WWE, I kinda suspect they'll wait until the go home Raw which will be a mistake.


If they don't turn her heel tonight and drag this out...:cuss:


----------



## ROHFan19

-Skullbone- said:


> Whoa-ho-ho, lots of negative feedback for this one. I feel bad for people who genuinely had their hopes up for it, simply due to how much hate it looks to be getting. Can someone who isn't really biased from either angle say the match was _that_ bad? I'll check it out later.


They laid out a decent match and had the right idea, but the execution was extremely, extremely sloppy. Pretty much all of the big spots didn't come across the way they should have due to sloppiness.


And also, the more I'm thinking about it, the more I think Raven is right. I'm almost 90% sure Paige won't be turning tonight.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Don't know why WWE has made 7 minutes the magic number for womens matches on ppv. It's been like that for years with the odd exceptions like Kaitlyn/AJ (Payback) getting just under 10 minutes, Mickie/Trish (Mania 22) getting 9, and Trish/Lita (Unforgiven) at 12 minutes. So Summerslam this year should be at least 10, but hopefully somewhere around 12. 

Last night they were getting great crowd reactions during the final moments, so imagine if they had extra time to tell a story they would have the entire arena invested. 

And I'm already over those 'botches'. One of the most important women's matches in WWE is Trish/Lita main eventing RAW in 2004 with at least 2 botches, and I still love that match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Another thing- the crying needs to go. Replace it with anger. Like when Paige was unable to get the pin after the sunset flip powerbomb or the Paige Turner- don't have her cry. Show her getting more and more pissed.

I'm fine with this once since Paige was technically still a "face" here, so she could be getting upset with herself over failing to put AJ away but once she goes full heel, please stop crying and just be angry. Her mother has a great angry face, I'm sure Paige can do fine with it too. She never cried on NXT (other than the time she won the Women's Championship), was always pissed. I'd like to see that.

Plus for totally superficial reasons, an angry Paige would be sexy as fuck kada




@Empress

I wanted it on the PPV itself ugh fpalm

This Raw please. No more playing nice girl. Be the mean bitch you were born to be Paige.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This storyline has been cringe for the past couple of weeks. Sooner Paige turns heel the better. AJ & Paige could take the Diva division a long way, if they are used correctly.


----------



## rpags71

Empress said:


> If they don't turn her heel tonight and drag this out...:cuss:


I don't think it happens tonight, but I'm getting mixed signals between the two. Aj tweeted that paige was "next in line", but notes that shell be queen for a while. after the match backstage wwe.com posted a video of paige congratulating her, ending it with, see ya "pumpkin". And with paige clapping/crying after the match, i think they are trying to tun her into some obsessed psycho (Trish/Mickie) . For all we know they might team up again tonight.


----------



## Joshi Judas

ROHFan19 said:


> They laid out a decent match and had the right idea, but the execution was extremely, extremely sloppy. Pretty much all of the big spots didn't come across the way they should have due to sloppiness.
> 
> 
> And also, the more I'm thinking about it, the more I think Raven is right. I'm almost 90% sure Paige won't be turning tonight.



Pretty much my thoughts about the match. Nice outline, nice idea, made sense. Only the execution wasn't what it should have been. Issues with timing and communication between the two most probably.

A few matches on houseshows should get them ready. Had they done the exact same match but smoother, it would have been the best divas PPV match in the last 12 months.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I love how people moan that there are no long term angles anymore. Then something that goes longer than one ppv pops up and you start to shit on it. This is the problem. Was an average match, but they'll improve.


----------



## mojocannibas

Well I just typed up a big paragraph about how the match and botches weren't that bad, but my WiFi crapped out just as I posted it. So brief version, match was decent, botches weren't terrible, more practice together will equal better matches, and the sooner we get heel Paige the better.


----------



## Empress

I have to concede that AJ should've be doing house shows since her return. It's easy to blame Paige for everything but AJ has been out of action for 3 months. There was some ring rust. At first, I thought the argument was a non factor because a lot of people can just jump right back into the thick of things, but last night was proof that's not always the case. They should've been battling each other at house shows to get comfortable with the other's style. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the WWE were trying to do Mickie/Trish 2.0 with these two. But back then, they had creative actually putting in some effort. The story needs a jolt. I kept waiting for Paige to turn and then she started to cry. :side: I love AJ but I was waiting for AJ to get her ass kicked. I wanted them fighting like Naomi and Cameron did when they broke up on RAW. :cool2

And Paige does look great in the Summerslam ads.


----------



## -Skullbone-

ROHFan19 said:


> They laid out a decent match and had the right idea, but the execution was extremely, extremely sloppy. Pretty much all of the big spots didn't come across the way they should have due to sloppiness.
> 
> 
> And also, the more I'm thinking about it, the more I think Raven is right. I'm almost 90% sure Paige won't be turning tonight.


Ah, okay. I saw the gif of the supposed 'spear' between the middle ropes that had a lot of people up in arms. The worst thing that happened there was during the first second, with a combination of Paige rushing at AJ too fast/AJ not getting in a suitable position quickly enough. It meant Paige had to slow down into a running hug as they both got tangled up in the ropes. It looked shit because of that. Doesn't take much eh? The eventual 'fall to the floor' still happened though, albeit with far less impact than what they would've liked and made them look like dopes.

And if some people were genuinely expecting a fair dinkum SPEAR from Paige to AJ through the middle rope, I'd say that's a very good way to do one of them (or both) a pretty serious injury on a B-grade PPV.

*Raven*, the 'poor pathetic women crying after her loss' troupe is so, so stupid. It's horribly played out too. Mickie James, Victoria, Layla, Natalya, AJ, Kaitlyn, and Paige have all done it and it makes them look terribly meek and pathetic, especially as faces. Fucking Karma did it too!


----------



## chargebeam

Why can't she just be the NXT version of herself?


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Good match with AJ Lee up until that powerbomb botch, Paige looked like she was going to cry. I kind of ignored that little fumble through the ropes, even tho it looked a little odd and botchy.

Overall I was disappointed in the match, expected so much more. As it stands for me - Paige shouldn't be champion for a while (even tho I love her). She needs to iron out her in-ring moves and her execution of them, the Paige Turner is kind of shit as a finisher compared to that submission move she does, I'd much prefer she do that standing hanging DDT (she did it on Naomi or Cameron that one time, can't quite remember)

Lets stay positive moving forward, hopefully she'll have a rematch at Summerslam and do a lot better.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really want her to turn into a perennially angry heel. Slap others, kick them when they're down, beat them mercilessly etc. No showboating, no playing nice, no crying.

The referee should have to pull her off everytime she starts beating someone down.

Will take a while or possibly forever before I can have that I suppose.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

CrystalFissure said:


> You can see Paige tapping AJ as if to say "hurry the fuck up and fall through". Looked to be a bit of a botch on both sides. Paige slowed down because AJ wasn't in the proper position to be falling through the ropes. Unfortunate that it didn't work out.


AJ was in the correct position. She had her right arm hooked over the middle rope, because they were supposed to go between the middle & top rope. Paige came in too low, right in line with the middle rope instead of just above it. 



NastyYaffa said:


> Their match last night was pretty good. Hopefully they have a better one at SummerSlam.
> 
> I Quit please :mark:


Well, you're obviously a Paige fan, and I assume you want her to win. If I'm right about that, you shouldn't be hoping for an I Quit match. AJ's character would never quit with the title on the line. Like the one match she had against Natalya where she put AJ in the Sharpshooter in the middle of the ring. AJ got right to the ropes & Natalya pulled her back to the middle. AJ got to the ropes a 2nd time to get out of it. She would have to completely compromise her character to give up.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

chargebeam said:


> Why can't she just be the NXT version of herself?












Seems like she wants to but WWE preferred to keep her gimmick-less so far. She's still letting some of that out on her social media though teasing us with this pic on instagram:


----------



## -Skullbone-

Randumo24 said:


> AJ was in the correct position. She had her right arm hooked over the middle rope, because they were supposed to go between the middle & top rope. Paige came in too low, right in line with the middle rope instead of just above it.


Christ, I don't want to nitpick because that's pretty much the only thing I've seen from the match, as well as it being ultimately useless because both are at fault for how crap it looked. 

AJ was in the right with the arm bit and Paige did go in a little low and fast as you said. However, AJ didn't quite turn around in time and provide that little bit of leverage (ie: a wee jump) needed to make sure she could reach the middle rope for them to tumble out quicker. You don't want Paige coming in too far up on AJ and into her solar plexus to take her out as the back of her head will probably whiplash against the nearest rope. You'd want to collect her near her waistline, which should be easy considering how light AJ is to 'carry' her through. 

What really kills those sorts of spots is a lack of supposed velocity or intensity. They aren't meant to be all that clean as it's an indication of desperation (unless it's like a clean Spear or Gore-type setup).


----------



## islesfan13

PUNKY said:


> Yeah the summerslam ad is all kinds of awesome. And is it a coincidence paige is shown at the end when the voiceover guy says "what goes around comes around" :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> pretty much knew people were gonna bitch and complain straight away... I do still think leonardo had a valid point about the houseshows though and someone posted a video of lita and trish in the aj thread earlier, They didn't have very good chemistry in that match at all. (obviously the beginning of them working together) And look how great they were a few years down the line. We'll see what raw brings tonight i guess. HEEL TURN hopefully.


We knew Reigns train would go out on Paige no matter what because that's what he does.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Randumo24 said:


> AJ was in the correct position. She had her right arm hooked over the middle rope, because they were supposed to go between the middle & top rope. Paige came in too low, right in line with the middle rope instead of just above it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're obviously a Paige fan, and I assume you want her to win. If I'm right about that, you shouldn't be hoping for an I Quit match. AJ's character would never quit with the title on the line. Like the one match she had against Natalya where she put AJ in the Sharpshooter in the middle of the ring. AJ got right to the ropes & Natalya pulled her back to the middle. AJ got to the ropes a 2nd time to get out of it. She would have to completely compromise her character to give up.


Don't care who wins, love 'em both. But I would prefer Paige, of course. But really all I want to see is a great match.


----------



## Odo

Is it just me, or was the match last night friggin awful?


----------



## chargebeam

Holy crap! :lmao


----------



## ROHFan19

LMFAO OK I'M DEAD. Paige is just too fucking awesome.


----------



## islesfan13

ROHFan19 said:


> LMFAO OK I'M DEAD. Paige is just too fucking awesome.


Poor Jerry :lmao. As far as commentary, is it me or is JBL getting very annoying?


----------



## rpags71

Canelo said:


> Is it just me, or was the match last night friggin awful?


The planinng looked good, but the execution was disappointing. The big spots (sunset power bomb, spear through ropes) were messed up by both. Blame can be placed on both. Once they wrestle a few more times on house shows, chemistry should improve between them. The story they tried to convey was good imo. Paige is a bigger threat to AJ's title than anybody since kaitlyn last year. She got out of the black widow, which every diva on the current roster has tapped to. As long as the build is right, and the chemistry is there, the next shoeing could be great.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

That tweet by Paige, LOL.


----------



## Joshi Judas

LMFAO Paige :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ericksonnat

Has anyone brought this idea up yet: Paige gets abducted by the Wyatt family and is revealed as Sister Abigail? That is a group I'd love to watch


----------



## TD Stinger

Last night was a solid albeit sloppy match at times. I liked the spots they were going for but when don't execute them correctly. And the match was only 7 minutes, so those botches are going to be the #1 thing that people remember in this match. Honestly I don't know if giving them more time would have helpled last night. It just wasn't their night last night. But I have supreme confidence that both women will clean it up and put on a smoother match, hopefully at SSlam. 

I really hope Paige goes full blown heel starting tonight. The whole face vs. face or "frenemy vs. frenemy" dynamic just didn't work for me last night. I didn't like how there were times where Paige was cocky, arrogant, and and vicious like a heel (like when she threw AJ into the barricade or caught her in mid air) and then other times when she was conflicted (like when she screamed "Come on AJ"). Again her facial expressions and body language when she was caught AJ and when she therew AJ into the barricade were great IMO. But I just cringed when she was acting conflicted. When they first started acting friendly, I though the idea would be for Paige to lure AJ into a false sence of security and take advantage. The way the story is being portrayed now, seems as if Paige is actually conflicted and that's not what I want. 

I want to see Paige come out as a liar and just snap on AJ. I want to see her become a full blown heel. Then we can actually have a standart heel vs. face match and the match will be easier to follow b/c Paige wouldn't have to hold back (kayfabe wise) and could just unleash on AJ.

And as far as the match time goes, I think we might just have to accept what we get. Even when Trish and Lita were tearing up the division, they never really had matches that went past 8-10 minutes except for special occasions. Of course, it's different now w/ NXT. Paige has has really good 12-15 min matches w/ Natalya and twice w/ Emma. We've seen Natalya and Charlotte go at it for 15 min. But sadly, you just don't see that on the main roster.


----------



## tommo010

ericksonnat said:


> Has anyone brought this idea up yet: Paige gets abducted by the Wyatt family and is revealed as Sister Abigail? That is a group I'd love to watch


With the downturn the Wyatts are currently on I don't want them anywhere near Paige


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

ericksonnat said:


> Has anyone brought this idea up yet: Paige gets abducted by the Wyatt family and is revealed as Sister Abigail? That is a group I'd love to watch


Yes, this isn't an original idea, loads have said they should do it.

& it's one of the worst ideas i've heard in a while, it would make no sense at all knowing what we know about Sister Abigail and would be executed abysmally.


----------



## rpags71

Looks like we're getting a promo from AJ tonight on raw. What will paige do?

http://Instagram.com/p/quJkyTgFH8/


----------



## tommo010

rpags71 said:


> Looks like we're getting a promo from AJ tonight on raw. What will paige do?
> 
> http://Instagram.com/p/quJkyTgFH8/


to be expected it's the only way to advance the feud, have AJ brag about the win, Paige comes out all smiley and clapping soon as AJ turns her back Paige beats her down.


----------



## NJ88

Posted the same in the match thread. Just watched the match, and while I wouldn't class it as 'good', it was solid. Aside from the two spots (one of which they worked through well) there was nothing technically wrong with the match. It was a little clunky and it felt a bit rushed (which I suppose happens if you get 7 minutes). I was disappointed with the match as I did think it would be better, but I'm not going to go on about it because their matches will only improve. This was the first real match they've had. 

I think AJ should have probably worked some house shows with Paige prior to this match to work out timing and get their chemistry right but since I presume there's going to be another match at Summerslam, they have a chance to improve on that. 

I was a little confused with the story they were trying to tell in the ring though. Obviously Paige dominated the match with was fine (makes a change), she kept shouting 'come on AJ' as if to say she wanted AJ to try harder, or she was expecting more. They said at the end of the match that Paige seemed 'conflicted' too, so I'm unsure where they're going with this storyline from here. Judging by the after match interview and the Summerslam promo which seemed quite focused on both Paige and AJ that it's not the end of the feud and they'll have another match at Summerslam. So I'm still interested, add a few more layers to the feud and add maybe a stipulation or gimmick to the next match and it'll improve, I'm sure of it.


----------



## rpags71

tommo010 said:


> to be expected it's the only way to advance the feud, have AJ brag about the win, Paige comes out all smiley and clapping soon as AJ turns her back Paige beats her down.


God I hope so. Most plausible scenario imo.


----------



## Freeway.86

TD Stinger said:


> I really hope Paige goes full blown heel starting tonight. The whole face vs. face or "frenemy vs. frenemy" dynamic just didn't work for me last night. I didn't like how there were times where Paige was cocky, arrogant, and and vicious like a heel (like when she threw AJ into the barricade or caught her in mid air) and then other times when she was conflicted (like when she screamed "Come on AJ"). Again her facial expressions and body language when she was caught AJ and when she threw AJ into the barricade were great IMO. But I just cringed when she was acting conflicted. When they first started acting friendly, I though the idea would be for Paige to lure AJ into a false sence of security and take advantage. The way the story is being portrayed now, seems as if Paige is actually conflicted and that's not what I want.



This is my biggest issue with the match last night. The story they were telling didn't mesh at all with the story they were telling leading into the match. The story leading in was littered with hints that Paige wasn't being sincere in her admiration for AJ and AJ being aware that Paige is playing games with her. It made us expect a different match and the match they had, which the agents and bookers laid out for them so the fault is on them, felt very contradictory to the story being told. They have to decide on the dynamic they are going to go for and stick with it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Freeway.86 said:


> This is my biggest issue with the match last night. The story they were telling didn't mesh at all with the story they were telling leading into the match. The story leading in was littered with hints that Paige wasn't being sincere in her admiration for AJ and AJ being aware that Paige is playing games with her. It made us expect a different match and the match they had, which the agents and bookers laid out for them so the fault is on them, felt very contradictory to the story being told. They have to decide on the dynamic they are going to go for and stick with it.


Yep. Again the match itself was a little sloppy and not their best work but the story just wasn't in flow w/ what we have been watching the last few weeks. The way I saw the match playing out last night was Paige wrestling a clean match w/ a little cockniess and arrogance but still retaining a face form. Have her shake hands before the match, get pissed but still shake hands after the match.

I wanted to see her lose last night, show a mean face, but shake AJ's hand and act as if they were still friends. Then tonight you could have had Paige come out through gritted teeth and say AJ was the bette woman, shake her hand one last time and then snap. Imagine it similar to where Punk came out to "make peace" w/ Jeff Hardy before hitting him in the head w/ a microphone and taking him out." That can still happen, but it won't have the same effect.


----------



## pointoforder

If it is an issue of inexperience with each other, which I do suspect it is, I'm not sure Summerslam is going to be any better, because AJ has apparently convinced Vince to let her work 2 days a week and spend the other 5 with CM Punk. Because she has not worked any House Shows since her return and she is not booked for any either if you look at the WWE Live Events schedule. So, unless they do some TV tag matches where they are against each other (which is possible) I'm not seeing much time for more practice before the August event.


----------



## islesfan13

Is it me or did anyone else notice a recent surge in crowd interaction and pops for Paige; along with lots jumping on her bandwagon on social media. Maybe this feud is exactly what Paige needed to get over.


----------



## tommo010

You know certain people on this forum still bash this feud but I'm wondering how many people are actually looking forward to AJ and Paige's interactions tonight more the return of Brock Lesnar :hmm:


----------



## fanofwwepaige

i wonder if they will get like 15 minutes at summerslam. aj and paige were featured heavy in that promo


----------



## Dan Pratt

pointoforder said:


> If it is an issue of inexperience with each other, which I do suspect it is, I'm not sure Summerslam is going to be any better, because AJ has apparently convinced Vince to let her work 2 days a week and spend the other 5 with CM Punk. Because she has not worked any House Shows since her return and she is not booked for any either if you look at the WWE Live Events schedule. So, unless they do some TV tag matches where they are against each other (which is possible) I'm not seeing much time for more practice before the August event.


I agree. It baffles me AJ Lee gets to take 5 days a week off (especially given most shows she works 1 5 minute match and that's it. Wish I could get paid six figures for 10 minutes of actual work.) yet people like Cena and Orton regularly work house shows. I mean from what I heard even Jerrico has been working house shows. 

AJ has been with WWE what? Three years? Why is she working like she has a legends contract?

I get that WWE's affairs are none of my business, but lack of working together probably was part of the problem last night. So if they don't wrestle each other at all for a month then not getting how Summerslam will be a huge improvement if it becomes their second true match in almost 2 months. 

We need to face facts. Paige has not revitalized the division and AJ/Paige in a program did not produce another Natalya/Charlotte level match and likely won't. 

I am not against WWE feuding them some more. They are still two of the best wrestlers in the roster and not as played out as other potential title feuds. So it makes sense to continue this. Honestly, their last match wansn't as bad as people say, they just expected better. But this feud is clearly not going to be so amazing it will change people pre-conceptions about women's wrestling. 

The truth is based on all the evidence while Paige may have a long career and get better and her moment to shine may be in the future. This constant theory "Paige was average now but she will revitalize women's wrestling next PPV... no next PPV... no next PPV." is turning into self denial. 

People bought into the theory that a 21 year old would be the best women on the roster because she had matches since her early teens. It didn't pan out like that. It's time to face that fact. 

The theory that if a wrestler comes form the indy's they are just better than the others automatically... it isn't true. Trish Stratus came to WWE with no training and meant to be used as a valet, now everyone praises how good she was and applauds her being in the hall of fame. 

It isn't that black and white and it never was.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RAVEN said:


> Pretty much my thoughts about the match. Nice outline, nice idea, made sense. Only the execution wasn't what it should have been. Issues with timing and communication between the two most probably.
> 
> A few matches on houseshows should get them ready. Had they done the exact same match but smoother, it would have been the best divas PPV match in the last 12 months.


The story of the match was weird though. Paige delivering moves to AJ while AJ sold each one like death and Paige shouting "Come on AJ". I wanted to see more of a back and forth technical match between the two for their first encounter. AJ was just laying there for most of the match.


----------



## PUNKY

Dan Pratt said:


> *I agree. It baffles me AJ Lee gets to take 5 days a week off (especially given most shows she works 1 5 minute match and that's it. Wish I could get paid six figures for 10 minutes of actual work.) yet people like Cena and Orton regularly work house shows. I mean from what I heard even Jerrico has been working house shows.
> 
> AJ has been with WWE what? Three years? Why is she working like she has a legends contract?
> *
> I get that WWE's affairs are none of my business, but lack of working together probably was part of the problem last night. So if they don't wrestle each other at all for a month then not getting how Summerslam will be a huge improvement if it becomes their second true match in almost 2 months.
> 
> We need to face facts. Paige has not revitalized the division and AJ/Paige in a program did not produce another Natalya/Charlotte level match and likely won't.
> 
> I am not against WWE feuding them some more. They are still two of the best wrestlers in the roster and not as played out as other potential title feuds. So it makes sense to continue this. Honestly, their last match wansn't as bad as people say, they just expected better. But this feud is clearly not going to be so amazing it will change people pre-conceptions about women's wrestling.
> 
> The truth is based on all the evidence while Paige may have a long career and get better and her moment to shine may be in the future. This constant theory "Paige was average now but she will revitalize women's wrestling next PPV... no next PPV... no next PPV." is turning into self denial.
> 
> People bought into the theory that a 21 year old would be the best women on the roster because she had matches since her early teens. It didn't pan out like that. It's time to face that fact.
> 
> The theory that if a wrestler comes form the indy's they are just better than the others automatically... it isn't true. Trish Stratus came to WWE with no training and meant to be used as a valet, now everyone praises how good she was and applauds her being in the hall of fame.
> 
> It isn't that black and white and it never was.



This is something that confuses me too. I honestly don't understand how she's getting away with only working 2 days a week ? Maybe it's because they want punk back so their trying to get in his good books via aj but having the champ not doing any houseshows is ridiculous imo. (Paige was doing houseshows pretty much straight away after she debuted along with nxt)

At the end of the day she's still relatively new to the main roster. (It's not like she's jericho or rvd) And i'm not sure about rvd but jericho definitely is working houseshows. I feel it's very unfair for people to be putting the majority of blame on paige for this when in reality they should have been training together beforehand, I mean what's wrong with aj calling up paige and saying "hey do you have a day off this week ? Maybe we should meet up and get some practice in." I know this probably sounds as though i'm "hating" on aj but i'm really not, I just think she should have (As the vet) known better than to go out there with no training beforehand.


----------



## Wynter

:clap

Now, THAT is a Paige I can get behind :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

YES :mark:


----------



## Empress

A round of applause for Paige! She did that! Finally! :clap


----------



## Arm005

Notice how many people were just cheering when Paige turned heel.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

WynterWarm12 said:


> :clap
> 
> Now, THAT is a Paige I can get behind :lol


I can get behind her whatever the weather muwahaha lol


----------



## Wynter

And Paige actually talks better as a heel. Who would have thunk? :lol

Good shit by Paige :dance

@Arrogant :lmao I wanted to make that joke sooooo bad


----------



## Freeway.86

That was great!!! It was vicious too. The headbutts, throwing her into the barricade, post, and over the table. It was great! Then skipping away! Bravo!!!


----------



## ROHFan19

Fucking yes! We all got our wish and now we finally have the feud to sink our teeth into. The next 3 weeks are gonna be fun


----------



## NonCentz

Not a single head butt connected that day.

"This is my hoose"

Ok, groundskeeper willy, sorry.


----------



## TD Stinger

Two things. 1, Evil Paige is hot. And 2, amazing that after brutal beatdown to a beloved diva, she gets more cheers than she did throughout most of her face run.


----------



## HOJO

Meh.

She's gonna be cutting promos now, tho :allen1


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I have returned to say GOOD SHIT! It's about damn time.*


----------



## Wynter

Yea, headbutts were kind of crappy. But everyone after? :clap

That Paige has an energy and aura about her. NOW the feud can really start :mark:


----------



## HardKor1283

tommo010 said:


> You know certain people on this forum still bash this feud but I'm wondering how many people are actually looking forward to AJ and Paige's interactions tonight more the return of Brock Lesnar :hmm:


Me, Me, ME! 
I never gave a rat's ass about Lesnar and never will. 
But AJ and Paige just got me to mark out harder than I have in months. :mark:


----------



## imWAYova

I like when she started skipping, I have faith in a heel Paige.


----------



## Wynter

The skip was a very nice touch. "You're going to really love this!" Or something along those lines :lol either way, trashing talking Paige is (Y)


----------



## rpags71

FINALLY!! THE ANTI DIVA HAS RETURNED!!!! :dance


----------



## Freeway.86

The angry face Paige had too was 100% her mom Sweet Saraya and that's not a bad thing. If you want to channel mean, her mom is the right person lol.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I wanted blood and weapons, but I can live with that. At least for now. I need a GIF of Paige skipping, by the way.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Paige always meant to be a heel. She seems so much more poised, comfortable and confident.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas

gifs of Paige skipping around the ring please


----------



## .MCH

This Paige is already a million times better.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I can't even talk right now...I have to go re-watch that footage again now....AJ get her little ass destroyed and Paige killed that segment.

Only thing that segment was missing was a "this is awesome' chant.


----------



## fanofwwepaige




----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Heel Paige. Awesome. Love it. (Y)
I was worried about her as a face but I think as a heel she will be really succesful.


----------



## SRW

Everyone is better as a heel according to the IWC lol but Paige is definatly one.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:banderas kada


----------



## islesfan13

This is Paiges house now. YES YES YES. I wonder if that's why wwe pulled her youth shirts off wwe.com. I doubt kids are going to be idolizing her now :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Gotta love Paige's new quote meaning it's her house now. Got to say. I really love this turn. Paige really needed a turn and now she got it. Great move by WWE. Now AJ vs Paige feud will finally start to get better. Good job Paige.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Paige should definitely win this feud now. Her as a heel champ :banderas


----------



## Yes Era

Beautiful sight


----------



## islesfan13

Paige is even hotter as a heel.


----------



## PurpleSai

I REALLY ADMIT THAT PAIGE ALREADY LOOKS LIKE A GREAT HEEL AND I'M SO HAPPY SHE HAD A HEEL TURN!


----------



## islesfan13

PurpleSai said:


> I REALLY ADMIT THAT PAIGE ALREADY LOOKS LIKE A GREAT HEEL AND I'M SO HAPPY SHE HAD A HEEL TURN!


Shes just a natural heel. I wonder if WWE had this planned from the beginning.


----------



## islesfan13

Lmao you guys have to go on Paiges instagram. Grown ass men and women cursing out Paige for betraying AJ. You would think grown adults would realize by now that WWE is scripted. I cant with some people.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

fanofwwepaige said:


>


:banderas :banderas :banderas

god shes so hotter now as a heel :durant3


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

https://vine.co/v/M2rXXZ9ZLTd
Paige sends AJ and the WWE universe a message.


----------



## mattheel

Paige killed it tonight. She looked mega hot too...


----------



## LigerJ81

Glad she turned tonite, this feud should be more interesting heading into SummerSlam


----------



## Joseph92

mattheel said:


> Paige killed it tonight. She looked mega hot too...


Those headbutts she did was pretty bad. You could see they were even coming close to AJ.


----------



## Empress

Turning heel is the best thing that has happened to Paige since she got called up. Where did all this personality come from? She's got my attention. I see you.


----------



## gl83

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige should definitely win this feud now. Her as a heel champ :banderas




.....only to drop it to Brie Bella.


Because with all the focus WWE is putting on Brie, there's no way she ain't getting the Divas title. Paige will just be a Heel champ to transition the title to Brie to further the Brie/Authority angle.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

more pictures

kada


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

It's funny how nobody's talking about last night's match now.


----------



## HHHGame78

Only thing that would have made it better would have been Paige putting AJ in the Scorpion Crosslock for a very long time.


----------



## gl83

HHHGame78 said:


> Only thing that would have made it better would have been Paige putting AJ in the Scorpion Crosslock for a very long time.



They'll probably save that for the go-home show before the PPV.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

kada


----------



## Bad For Business

Please let her be the anti-diva now.


----------



## p862011

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


who in wwe creative thought this was a face of someone who should be an underdog baby face????


----------



## Waffelz

What the fuck was Emma/Natalya about? :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA

Wow, Paige as a heel just worked. Or at least as an anti-hero babyface, it's like all of a sudden her mannerisms made sense.


----------



## Cyon

So she turned heel as expected. It was a nice segment.

However, I'm not sure if this guarantees her heel gimmick is going to be the anti diva gimmick. WWE has a tendency to go in weird, unexpected directions at the most crucial moments.

Hopefully they let her go all out during her heel run.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> kada


I love Emma :lmao make her Paiges assistant. As for Paige very good promo. Shes just a natural heel and is having fun with it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It's funny how nobody's talking about last night's match now.


*Don't tempt me :jordan.

Once this 24 hours is up I'll raise hell again :dance*


----------



## HiddenFlaw

dat interview :booka gawd i love paige :zayn3


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Don't tempt me :jordan.
> 
> Once this 24 hours is up I'll raise hell again :dance*


You know your loving this. welcome to the Paige fan club.:dance:dance:dance


----------



## The One Man Gang

Leonardo Spanky said:


> more pictures
> 
> kada


:durant3


----------



## Café de René

Leonardo Spanky said:


> kada


You just can tell she was begging for the heel turn to happen, she looks completely relieved and confident. She's totally a natural heel.


----------



## Bad For Business

Turns heel and already cuts a far better promo than she's done since being on the main roster. And if anything, it's made her hotter too...


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I'm still going to flip a minor shit if she's still wearing purple gear by next week.


----------



## Empress

Paige was hot as hell tonight. She might be my #WCW this week.

But does she always wear those kind of boots to the ring?


----------



## p862011

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'm still going to flip a minor shit if she's still wearing purple gear by next week.


what else should she wear

she already wears black leather boots,black stocking,leather jacket,lip piercing,dark purple ring gear with fishnets

her ring attire was already very heel


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

p862011 said:


> what else should she wear
> 
> she already wears black leather boots,black stocking,leather jacket,lip piercing,dark purple ring gear with fishnets
> 
> her ring attire was already very heel























is what i would suggest also enjoy her in black hoody


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Yeah, the jacket with the leopard print is dumb. The full black one is better.

And I've said this before, they should dim the arena lights when she comes out now. Maybe even make things dark and use a spotlight, it would create such a jarring effect between her skin and the darkness that it'd give her a different feel, very attention-grabbing.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Yeah, the jacket with the leopard print is dumb. The full black one is better.
> 
> And I've said this before, they should dim the arena lights when she comes out now. Maybe even make things dark and use a spotlight, it would create such a jarring effect between her skin and the darkness that it'd give her a different feel.


I would give her the *God* Spotlight


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

RaneGaming said:


> I would give her the *God* Spotlight


Yeah, so she can blind people and they can hate her for it. It's awesome.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Fucking loved the heel turn, IT WAS PERFECT!


----------



## Dan Pratt

What was with Natalya's reaction in that clip. "It was rough. Someone I barely know just beat down someone who has been beating on me and talking shit about me for almost a year... I... I... I'm sorry I need to be alone!" 

Seriously from a character standpoint that made no sense. Hell not counting NXT that was the first time Paige had been in the ring with Emma and I don't know if she ever wretstled Natalya. Story line wise, those two shouldn't care if AJ and Paige kill each other. 

But loved the heel turn. Despite seeming genuinely nice in her interviews and the like Paige was definitely more comfortable as a heel. And AJ makes a good heel but given her size is a better fit as an underdog babyface. Not thinking that NOW Paige will magically save the Divas division when she hasn't so far. But this should definitely help the feud.


----------



## Freeway.86

Dan Pratt said:


> What was with Natalya's reaction in that clip. "It was rough. Someone I barely know just beat down someone who has been beating on me and talking shit about me for almost a year... I... I... I'm sorry I need to be alone!"
> 
> Seriously from a character standpoint that made no sense. Hell not counting NXT that was the first time Paige had been in the ring with Emma and I don't know if she ever wretstled Natalya. Story line wise, those two shouldn't care if AJ and Paige kill each other.
> 
> But loved the heel turn. Despite seeming genuinely nice in her interviews and the like Paige was definitely more comfortable as a heel. And AJ makes a good heel but given her size is a better fit as an underdog babyface. Not thinking that NOW Paige will magically save the Divas division when she hasn't so far. But this should definitely help the feud.


Natala and Paige had several matches at house shows in Canada recently that were largely praised, but this was the first time they locked up on WWE TV.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Freeway.86 said:


> Natala and Paige had several matches at house shows in Canada recently that were largely praised, but this was the first time they locked up on WWE TV.


Right, but those aren't really cannon. Like I said, not that it is a big deal, but from a kayfab standpoint Natalya has little to do with Paige and hates AJ. So made no sense why she would be so traumatized by someone she doesn't know beating up someone she doesn't like.


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> And Paige actually talks better as a heel. *Who would have thunk?* :lol
> 
> Good shit by Paige :dance
> 
> @Arrogant :lmao I wanted to make that joke sooooo bad



:booklel


Seriously?

Excuse me while I go gloat in a corner.

Heel Paige baybayyy :mark:

Hope she wins the title back at SS but honestly even if she doesn't, as long as gets the spotlight and continues getting over, I'm all for this Paige. Good shit.


----------



## gl83

RAVEN said:


> :booklel
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Excuse me while I go gloat in a corner.
> 
> Heel Paige baybayyy :mark:
> 
> Hope she wins the title back at SS but honestly even if she doesn't, as long as gets the spotlight and continues getting over, I'm all for this Paige. Good shit.



If she doesn't win the title at SS, I can definitely see Stephanie using Paige to destroy the Bellas.


----------



## joeycalz

This is why sometimes you need patience. Gods Paige is so good. It's LITERALLY in her blood. I'm in love


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

gl83 said:


> If she doesn't win the title at SS, I can definitely see Stephanie using Paige to destroy the Bellas.


*Clap Clap Clap* I like this i like this a lot!


----------



## joeycalz

RaneGaming said:


> *Clap Clap Clap* I like this i like this a lot!


I love this


----------



## Shamans

I personally just loathe her screams and her stupid over-reacting claps and "c'mon Aj" which she said 20 times.

.... Which is why I think she can be an amazing heel. I already want AJ lee to destroy her. Good rivalry this can be.


----------



## Stinger23

Turning Paige heel is one of the best moves the WWE has made in a long time. It's a natural fit and she looks a lot more comfortable out there. I think it's awesome.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Well well well. That was good, wasn't it?

The thing is, behind the chorus of boos, you could hear a significant portion of the crowd clap. It was the portion of the audience that know how good this will be for the division. The turn felt right and was intense enough to truly shock the casuals. I would have loved a chairshot, but that may have completely overshadowed the actual turn and they'd cheer it. They don't want her to be fully cheered yet.

If this is booked right, though, then naturally people will get behind her as a heel. That's pretty much what happened on NXT. She had heel tendencies but won over the crowd. Because I have an intention to cheer for her as I'm a fan, I think that people will appreciate the dominance, renewed enthusiasm and intensity enough to naturally turn her again. Just like how AJ pretty much became a face again because people liked her character.

Whether Paige wins at Summerslam is the interesting question. If she doesn't, then that would be strange and maybe this has been done as a last resort, who knows. If she does, then it could be interesting because she could match-up against faces now instead of the heels she's already versed. Finally, maybe a feud with Emma, Natalya etc.


----------



## Darth Tyrion

Stinger23 said:


> Turning Paige heel is one of the best moves the WWE has made in a long time. It's a natural fit and she looks a lot more comfortable out there. I think it's awesome.


She's the heel the WWE divas division deserves, but doesn't need right now. So we'll boo her because she can take it. Because she's not our hero. She's an albino, the sun's deflector. A White Brit.


----------



## p862011




----------



## Achilles

Besides those terrible headbutts, Paige did a really good job tonight. She seems like a natural heel.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1. 

Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)


----------



## Freeway.86

RAVEN said:


> I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1.
> 
> Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)



I've been on that bandwagon since the day she was signed lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Freeway.86 said:


> I've been on that bandwagon since the day she was signed lol


Now now, I don't want to start a war about who's been a fan of Paige the longest.

(cough...cough...Britani Knight, Shimmer Women Athletes) :dance


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Now now, I don't want to start a war about who's been a fan of Paige the longest.
> 
> (cough...cough...Britani Knight, Shimmer Women Athletes) :dance


/waves hello fello brit <3 BK


----------



## Freeway.86

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Now now, I don't want to start a war about who's been a fan of Paige the longest.
> 
> (cough...cough...Britani Knight, Shimmer Women Athletes) :dance


lol I wasn't trying to start anything, just making a point that I have been a fan as long too haha


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I discovered Paige after I heard about the match she had against Emma last summer in the NXT womens championship finals. But since then have checked out any older matches I can get my hands on which I have saved on my hard drive.

Good times...


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

RaneGaming said:


> /waves hello fello brit <3 BK


Actually not a Brit, merely a fan of badass wrestlers, male or female, but a tip of the cap to the English-speaking country with the better reputation.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Actually not a Brit, merely a fan of badass wrestlers, male or female, but a tip of the cap to the English-speaking country with the better reputation.


oh you are up late/early  nice to see someone that explores all avenue's of wrestling to find good talent.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Alternate view of that sunset flip 'botch' from Sunday.


----------



## Devitt

Yessssssssss! Heel paige as divas champ is what ive been waiting for, so uh hopefully not long to go yeah?lol. And im TOTALLY okay with after aj she goes on to end both bellas, and throw eva marie in as a consolation.


----------



## tommo010

fanofwwepaige said:


>


this moment cemented the turn it was perfect :dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

Freeway.86 said:


> I've been on that bandwagon since the day she was signed lol





RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Now now, I don't want to start a war about who's been a fan of Paige the longest.
> 
> (cough...cough...Britani Knight, Shimmer Women Athletes) :dance



All cool brothers, my mistake 

Heel Paige though :banderas


I think HHH and Steph have always been high on her- time to impress Vince and that POS Dunn now.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

http://vimeo.com/101374667
Link to the full version of the heel turn segment since WWE youtube clipped it a bit. 

Had to watch it twice. Paige was fucking great there. I loved when she kept saying "Oh you're going to love this." She was right about that. 

The crowd reaction was sweet with the booing mixed with some people clapping. Imagine the heat with 3 more weeks of buildup and if Paige can beat AJ for the title at Summerslam. Paige can't lose clean 3 times in a row to AJ, it would kill her momentum. She could be the next great heel champ.


----------



## p862011

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Alternate view of that sunset flip 'botch' from Sunday.


i dont even know what caused the botch she flipped over perfectly and grabbed her thighs i don't know maybe aj let go of ropes too late or soemthing


----------



## tailhook

p862011 said:


> i dont even know what caused the botch she flipped over perfectly and grabbed her thighs i don't know maybe aj let go of ropes too late or soemthing


I think Paige was trying to flip over and land on her feet(which is why AJ held on as long as she did), then powerbomb AJ, underrotated the landing and sat it and AJ came with. It definitely looked awkward but the cover came off 10x better than the lol 'spear through the ropes'. It still essentially got the job done while looking clumsy, the faux spear didn't.

Either way, no way in heck that one wasn't on Paige as AJ is going from largely a blind position.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan




----------



## MOX

Freeway.86 said:


> I've been on that bandwagon since the day she was signed lol





RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Now now, I don't want to start a war about who's been a fan of Paige the longest.
> 
> (cough...cough...Britani Knight, Shimmer Women Athletes) :dance





Freeway.86 said:


> lol I wasn't trying to start anything, just making a point that I have been a fan as long too haha





Leonardo Spanky said:


> I discovered Paige after I heard about the match she had against Emma last summer in the NXT womens championship finals. But since then have checked out any older matches I can get my hands on which I have saved on my hard drive.
> 
> Good times...


pretty sure wagg beats you all as he's been a fan of paige since she was about 8


----------



## Shamans

RAVEN said:


> I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1.
> 
> Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)


Why raise a toast? She wasn't that good these past months. In fact has been horrible at times.

Her heel turn was good and she'll be really good now but she deserved her criticism past few months.


----------



## p862011

Shamans said:


> Why raise a toast? She wasn't that good these past months. In fact has been horrible at times.
> 
> Her heel turn was good and she'll be really good now but *she deserved her criticism past few months.*


no she didn't wwe gave her nothing to work with giving a natural heel an underdog generic baby face character where she got beat down 99% of her matches did her no favors and never gave her mic time or any sort of character


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Shamans said:


> Why raise a toast? She wasn't that good these past months. In fact has been horrible at times.
> 
> Her heel turn was good and she'll be really good now but she deserved her criticism past few months.


Because what sort of fans would we be if we gave up on Paige for those past months? We can be proud that we didn't and that now we've gotten our wish, no?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Shamans said:


> Why raise a toast? She wasn't that good these past months. In fact has been horrible at times.
> 
> Her heel turn was good and she'll be really good now but she deserved her criticism past few months.


----------



## Shamans

p862011 said:


> no she didn't wwe gave her nothing to work with giving a natural heel an underdog generic baby face character where she got beat down 99% of her matches did her no favors and never gave her mic time or any sort of character


Oh please she was horrible on the microphone and she did herself no favors with her over-acting. She'll be better as a heel but in no way was she just amazing these past months. 




RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Because what sort of fans would we be if we gave up on Paige for those past months? We can be proud that we didn't and that now we've gotten our wish, no?


Well that's a better way to put it but many of her 'fans' have been blindly defending her the past few months for things that she wasn't that good at. A difference between supporting and just not accepting facts. 



On a side note, I think tonights heel turn was executed perfectly by both. I'm one of the few on here I think who likes the fact that it was on Raw and not battleground.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Shamans said:


> On a side note, I think tonights heel turn was executed perfectly by both. I'm one of the few on here I think who likes the fact that it was on Raw and not battleground.


I can echo that sentiment. That Battleground crowd was almost as bad as the PPV itself and it wouldn't have had the same effect if they were sleeping through the turn, which would've been a good thing in between two other bad things.


----------



## saadzown

Paige was awesome tonight


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shamans said:


> Why raise a toast? She wasn't that good these past months. In fact has been horrible at times.
> 
> Her heel turn was good and she'll be really good now but she deserved her criticism past few months.



Fitting a square peg in a round hole never works. We like the fact she's finally getting to do something she's more comfortable with.

To answer your question, because I want to? :shrug


----------



## DOPA

Was waiting for Paige's turn on AJ and wasn't disappointed :mark:. Now this feud has REALLY begun.


----------



## DirectorsCut

I'm glad she gets to explore the opportunity to be a heel, but didn't like those headbutts she delivered, irt.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

The AJ thread brought up a fantastic/dream idea A Diva saying Hell In A Cell Match :Mark but i think we would need to see a I Quit match/TLC match first and don't think wwe would ever have the balls for that.


----------



## Maravilla

Stop screaming.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Maravilla said:


> Stop screaming.


You're getting worked, mate. :dance



RaneGaming said:


> The AJ thread brought up a fantastic/dream idea A Diva saying Hell In A Cell Match :Mark but i think we would need to see a I Quit match/TLC match first and don't think wwe would ever have the balls for that.


Why wouldn't THEY have the balls? Maybe just not the creativity or the interest to do something different and good.


----------



## Lil Mark

"It's my HOOOSE NOOOOW!!!"

Give her more lines.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Just going to re-post everything from last night in one spot for anyone late to the party:










Heel promo at (1:05)

https://vine.co/v/M2rXXZ9ZLTd
A short message from WWE's vine account


----------



## CrystalFissure

RAVEN said:


> I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1.
> 
> Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)


Hey! I've been here too! You're right though. This should be good.


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://vimeo.com/101374667
> Link to the full version of the heel turn segment since WWE youtube clipped it a bit.
> 
> Had to watch it twice. Paige was fucking great there. I loved when she kept saying "Oh you're going to love this." She was right about that.
> 
> The crowd reaction was sweet with the booing mixed with some people clapping. Imagine the heat with 3 more weeks of buildup and if Paige can beat AJ for the title at Summerslam. Paige can't lose clean 3 times in a row to AJ, it would kill her momentum. She could be the next great heel champ.


That bridge out the pin by Paige :banderas


----------



## Yes Era

She turns heel and now everything is alright? Lol. Everyone was hating on her nonstop...she got no favored booking, no character advancement, no promo time, was working with novice wrestlers like Alicia Fox and yet now it's all rainbows because turned heel? Lol. Dudes were so full of shit about her they started outright lying about the PPV match like it was bad...a straight up crock of bullshit compared to how many times Cena fucks up and nothing is said. Nothing is wrong with girl punches from a 250lb man. This is the wrestling fanbase of 2014? Heel turns means someone has ability? Good grief.


----------



## p862011

Yes Era said:


> She turns heel and now everything is alright? Lol. Everyone was hating on her nonstop...she got no favored booking, no character advancement, no promo time, was working with novice wrestlers like Alicia Fox and yet now it's all rainbows because turned heel? Lol. Dudes were so full of shit about her they started outright lying about the PPV match like it was bad...a straight up crock of bullshit compared to how many times Cena fucks up and nothing is said. Nothing is wrong with girl punches from a 250lb man. This is the wrestling fanbase of 2014? Heel turns means someone has ability? Good grief.


where have you been iwc only likes heels

i dont know 1 baby face the iwc likes


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

p862011 said:


> where have you been iwc only likes heels
> 
> i dont know 1 baby face the iwc likes


----------



## tommo010

Yes Era said:


> She turns heel and now everything is alright? Lol. Everyone was hating on her nonstop...she got no favored booking, no character advancement, no promo time, was working with novice wrestlers like Alicia Fox and yet now it's all rainbows because turned heel? Lol. Dudes were so full of shit about her they started outright lying about the PPV match like it was bad...a straight up crock of bullshit compared to how many times Cena fucks up and nothing is said. Nothing is wrong with girl punches from a 250lb man. This is the wrestling fanbase of 2014? Heel turns means someone has ability? Good grief.


It's not about her turning heel it's about her having a character and something to work with, a lot of us in thread have supported Paige from the start and have said all along that all she needed was something to work with to showcase her talent, last 3 weeks she's had that and the improvement is there to see for people who didn't know what she is capable of


----------



## Mindy_Macready

I guess she going back to Anti Nxt Diva gimmick


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1.
> 
> Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)


:waffle

(I mean, need I really say more? :aryalol)


----------



## Big Dog

Not that I mind but another evil english villain


----------



## Nige™

About time. That's how she should've debuted, not the kiss ass she did. Paige has arrived at last. I hope they book her properly now but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## JobCena

Im not sure more pastey and pale, paige or the celtic warrior


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Paige Discussion Thread:*



p862011 said:


> where have you been iwc only likes heels
> 
> i dont know 1 baby face the iwc likes


:dazzler


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Nige™ said:


> About time. That's how she should've debuted, not the kiss ass she did. Paige has arrived at last. I hope they book her properly now but I'm not holding my breath.


I'm not sure if that would've been a better idea than letting Paige get this character development. People know who she is now, so that first hurdle is already jumped and now we see this sudden change and they're paying attention. And now they can infer why she's become like this, rather than questioning why. 

The question now isn't "Who is Paige?" and "Why is Paige a vicious vampire warrior woman?" but it's "What will Paige do next? How will AJ respond? I'm going to watch to find out.


----------



## MaxHoyland

I don't know what everyone is banging on about with the headbutts. I thought they were awesome, ruthless, and unique to the divas division. It fits the character.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Paige Discussion Thread:*



Words Of Wisdom said:


> :dazzler


Super Bryan
he is corny
he is just another cena

i heard this type of shit all year


----------



## Toni Jabroni

I'm glad this happened because the divas division has lacked excitement for over a year. How has AJ done in previous feuds where she was the face? Should be an interesting dynamic with heel Paige vs. face AJ. It's fresh.


----------



## chargebeam

Heel Paige :mark: FINALLY! 

I loved how she didn't waste time to grab AJ's hair right as she turned around. BAM! Man, she was great. "Oh you're gonna love this!"

Oh yes, I do.


----------



## rick1027

ok im liking heel paige better then the face we got so far. hope they keep it up and fresh each week. if it good they could do three pvp's with it


----------



## ROHFan19

MaxHoyland said:


> I don't know what everyone is banging on about with the headbutts. I thought they were awesome, ruthless, and unique to the divas division. It fits the character.


It's the fact that they look so unrealistic.


----------



## Joshi Judas

She should just swap the headbutts for some vicious elbows or slaps.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

DirectorsCut said:


> I'm glad she gets to explore the opportunity to be a heel, but didn't like those headbutts she delivered, irt.


wwe has to be careful now with headbutts etc cause of chris benoit that what i heard.


----------



## ROHFan19

Well she does do the elbows in the corner...I'd be cool with just some vicious forearms.


----------



## islesfan13

RAVEN said:


> I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1.
> 
> Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)


now we celebrate :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

RAVEN said:


> I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1.
> 
> Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)


We can toast on that, I may have been on and off on this forum but damn it feels damn good to have Paige aka Britani Knight in this position. Been a fan of her's since her shimmer days in 2011. I am very happy to be part of this Paige Train well Rampaigers team!! Cheers brother!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really wouldn't mind if she becomes Steph's personal fighter or you know, someone to crush the divas Steph doesn't like. Sure Steph has been sic'ing Cameron, Eva Marie, Rosa and Alicia on Nikki, but if this thing with Brie lasts a while, no reason why Paige can't fight some of Steph's battles.

On that one short match they had a few months back, they seemed to have good chemistry and even Nikki said in an interview recently she'd like working with Paige.


----------



## rpags71

So do we get a follow up tonight on Main Event or Friday on Smackdown?? Very curious to see the next step.


----------



## islesfan13

RAVEN said:


> I really wouldn't mind if she becomes Steph's personal fighter or you know, someone to crush the divas Steph doesn't like. Sure Steph has been sic'ing Cameron, Eva Marie, Rosa and Alicia on Nikki, but if this thing with Brie lasts a while, no reason why Paige can't fight some of Steph's battles.
> 
> On that one short match they had a few months back, they seemed to have good chemistry and even Nikki said in an interview recently she'd like working with Paige.


I rather Paige become a full on antidiva and destroy everyone in her path without taking orders from anybody. Basically she destroys heels and faces with the goal to bring wrestling back to the womens division. I also would love for her to have Emma be her sidekick and sort of apprentice.


----------



## islesfan13

If you add someone to the ignore list does that mean they cant neg rep you anymore? I only ask because Londrick and Calistto keep neg repping me every day for the stupidest reasons and I cannot take looking at another picture of Eva or the Bellas on my CP.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Paige Train


*HEY, THAT'S GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT :cussin:!!!*


----------



## fanofwwepaige

AJ VS PAIGE in a streetfight at summerslam.


----------



## Certified G

That Diva's tag team match on Raw was really good I thought. A lot better than what we usually see on Raw or Smackdown. Good to see Paige turned heel, hopefully she'll be a bit more interesting now.

I still hate the screaming though, drop it pls.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I think a Submission match at SummerSlam would be cool. PTO vs. Black Widow!


----------



## Joshi Judas

islesfan13 said:


> I rather Paige become a full on antidiva and destroy everyone in her path without taking orders from anybody. Basically she destroys heels and faces with the goal to bring wrestling back to the womens division. I also would love for her to have Emma be her sidekick and sort of apprentice.


That works of course, minus the Emma sidekick part coz I don't see Emma being heel so soon. And divas face other divas regardless of face/heel alignment more often than the guys do. But I want Paige as a complete heel, not a tweener. Look out for her own interests, nothing else.

Tbh I think Brie Bella will get involved in the title picture but this thing with Steph will last a while so I wouldn't mind Paige being the Authority's handpicked Divas Champ. Rollins, Paige, Orton with backup from Kane please :lol



The Reigns Train said:


> *HEY, THAT'S GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT :cussin:!!!*


#AllAboardTheBritishExpress
#BringBackChyna 

:russo :lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

In all honesty, I feel like they could end up with heel Paige getting face-like reactions. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## A-C-P

That turn needed to happen 3 months ago when she debuted


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The Reigns Train said:


> *HEY, THAT'S GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT :cussin:!!!*


Don't worry my Roman and AJ Lee lover. I'll give you the credit for that gimmick infringement line. :cool2


----------



## fiddlecastro

The Corre said:


> That Diva's tag team match on Raw was really good I thought. A lot better than what we usually see on Raw or Smackdown. Good to see Paige turned heel, hopefully she'll be a bit more interesting now.
> 
> I still hate the screaming though, drop it pls.












Great seeing those four ladies in a match on RAW. Moar plz.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige & AJ vs. Natalya & Emma *(2:28)* :batista3


----------



## Certified G

fiddlecastro said:


> Great seeing those four ladies in a match on RAW. Moar plz.


:lol

Yes, definitely moar. I'm still hoping we get Emma vs Paige after this current AJ fued. It'd be great if they got a singles match at Wrestlemania next year but I'm not counting on that lol.

I was just happy to see Emma in a good match, on Raw nontheless.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Corre said:


> :lol
> 
> Yes, definitely moar. I'm still hoping we get Emma vs Paige after this current AJ fued. It'd be great if they got a singles match at Wrestlemania next year but I'm not counting on that lol.
> 
> I was just happy to see Emma in a good match, on Raw nontheless.


Emma and Paige will have one hell of a feud down the line, but I think she'll be fed to Paige real soon on RAW, SD, or Main Event during the build up to Summerslam. 

I'd like to see the new heel Paige wrestle on Main Event tonight actually.


----------



## tommo010

I think a couple of face Diva's will be fed to Paige over the next week, maybe have AJ sell the injuries for a week so they can showcase Paige's new aggressiveness on those face diva's, Smackdown v Emma, Raw v Nattie then more building of the feud the last 2 week before Summerslam. 1 thing I'm fairly certain about is Paige is going over at Summerslam then we'll get a couple of filler feuds with Bella's she'll more then likely hold the belt until Maina when AJ will get it back.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I still want a bit of that Paige & AJ power trip.


----------



## lorex

The thing is I do not think Page is very good on the mic but I also don't think she been allowed to show her full range of moves either. Remember WWE has a history of not allowing the Divas that can do some of the more difficult moves to actually perform them in the ring. If you go back to some of her indie work she does know and can perform well a full range of moves. Fact of the matter is that WWE has her performing as the young inexperienced rookie that burst on the scene and is a big fan of AJ. The fact that she has been getting her ass kicked and then pulling out a victory is happening by design. She does has quite a bit of development to go through on the mic but I think she has a good future if she is given a chance to develop.


----------



## islesfan13

August 17is Paiges Birthday. Shes definitely getting the title:


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Paige really couldn't debut as a face. AJ was a heel when Paige debuted, and it'd be weird to try to do that. This was the best timing because face AJ is really the only diva that Paige could get real heat from turning on. AJ really helped put Paige's heel turn over with taking those last two bumps(the ring post & announce table) fearlessly.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I still want a bit of that Paige & AJ power trip.


hell could still happen. triple h and austin clashed many times before they teamed up in 2001.


----------



## BornBad

Finally she turns heel, awesome she's going to be over bery soon if the booking is good... Girl is unique talent

.... and the Orgasm Screams during the sharpshooter and every submission maneuver


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> In all honesty, I feel like they could end up with heel Paige getting face-like reactions. That's not a bad thing.


This will happen if it's booked right. It's what happened to AJ.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

CrystalFissure said:


> This will happen if it's booked right. It's what happened to AJ.


Lol, AJ was a popular face before she turned heel. Plus AJ cut awesome promos during her heel run too. Unless Paige's skills on the mic dramatically increase here, it's not about booking.


----------



## FPS Scotland

Randumo24 said:


> Lol, AJ was a popular face before she turned heel. Plus AJ cut awesome promos during her heel run too. Unless Paige's skills on the mic dramatically increase here, it's not about booking.


It could still happen.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

i like how jbl casually said "i knew it" when paige turned on aj


----------



## Impeccable Sin

FPS Scotland said:


> It could still happen.


Whatever reactions she ends up getting, we don't know. It's likely she'll get booed, as she did last night. AJ didn't get cheered during her heel run because of booking.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Oh hey, I just remembered. Now that Paige is a heel...


----------



## NJ88

I was waiting all day to see what would happen on RAW since I'm from the UK and work through the day, and...that was brilliant.

I was afraid they were going to continue with the friends thing, especially when AJ skipped out the ring, but from then on. Just brilliant. The beat down was brutal and not what you usually see from the women these days. AJ sold like a champ and Paige looked awesome as the newly turned heel. Her trash talking was fantastic and the skip at the end just made the segment. You could tell as soon as they started this storyline and once her character got some actual direction that she was more comfortable, even when she wasn't playing the full blown heel. As soon as she turned on RAW she looked right at home. The crowd were loud during the segment too.

I'm unsure where they go at Summerslam as AJ beating Paige three times in a row would be a bit far, and to be honest, Paige as a young heel champion would work. The cocky, arrogant 22 (if she wins the title) year old champion who think's she's untouchable would be brilliant. She could feud with Natalya which could create some great matches (they had a great one on NXT), Emma could be given a chance, which again would create some great matches and a great feud. Nikki Bella has said she wants to work with her, she had a really solid back and forth with Brie Bella early on in her title reign too. So there are options there.

If she doesn't win the title, then as others have said, they could use her as Stephanie's personal henchman type DIVA and once AJ loses the title have Paige feud with whoever wins (if they're face of course). But I think right now, a heel Paige champion would be brilliant.

Either way, the turn delivered big time with this fan. Both were great in their respective roles and I look forward to the next three weeks.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

NJ88 said:


> I was waiting all day to see what would happen on RAW since I'm from the UK and work through the day, and...that was brilliant.
> 
> I was afraid they were going to continue with the friends thing, especially when AJ skipped out the ring, but from then on. Just brilliant. The beat down was brutal and not what you usually see from the women these days. AJ sold like a champ and Paige looked awesome as the newly turned heel. Her trash talking was fantastic and the skip at the end just made the segment. You could tell as soon as they started this storyline and once her character got some actual direction that she was more comfortable, even when she wasn't playing the full blown heel. As soon as she turned on RAW she looked right at home. The crowd were loud during the segment too.
> 
> I'm unsure where they go at Summerslam as AJ beating Paige three times in a row would be a bit far, and to be honest, Paige as a young heel champion would work. The cocky, arrogant 22 (if she wins the title) year old champion who think's she's untouchable would be brilliant. She could feud with Natalya which could create some great matches (they had a great one on NXT), Emma could be given a chance, which again would create some great matches and a great feud. Nikki Bella has said she wants to work with her, she had a really solid back and forth with Brie Bella early on in her title reign too. So there are options there.
> 
> If she doesn't win the title, then as others have said, they could use her as Stephanie's personal henchman type DIVA and once AJ loses the title have Paige feud with whoever wins (if they're face of course). But I think right now, a heel Paige champion would be brilliant.
> 
> Either way, the turn delivered big time with this fan. Both were great in their respective roles and I look forward to the next three weeks.


It would really only be twice in a row since they just acknowledge AJ's return winning the title a surprise that just evens out with Paige's win over AJ. 

Paige feuding with Natalya over the title would be terrible. They could have good matches, but not a good feud. Honestly, AJ is really the only one Natalya can have a decent feud with because of Natalya's terrible mic skills. She needs to be carried on that side of the feud. While I'm expecting some improvement from Paige as a heel, I still don't expect her abilities to increase to carrying a boring opponent.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> It would really only be twice in a row since they just acknowledge AJ's return winning the title a surprise that just evens out with Paige's win over AJ.
> 
> Paige feuding with Natalya over the title would be terrible. They could have good matches, but not a good feud. Honestly, AJ is really the only one Natalya can have a decent feud with because of Natalya's terrible mic skills. She needs to be carried on that side of the feud. While I'm expecting some improvement from Paige as a heel, I still don't expect her abilities to increase to carrying a boring opponent.


A feud with Paige and Natalya is actually easy. Paige can say that Natalya is the 2nd generation Diva who has failed her family or something along those lines. Natalya doesn't have to cut long promos in the ring, but something short in the back would be fine. That's a feud where the ring work would make it all click.


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1.
> 
> Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)












Finally heel paige has arrived !!! :mark::mark::mark: Awesome seg. AJ sold like a boss (As expected) And Paige is finally being her badass heelish self. :cheer


----------



## A-C-P

Someone needs to let Paige know that this is Run's house though :jericho2


----------



## Impeccable Sin

PUNKY said:


> Finally heel paige has arrived !!! :mark::mark::mark: Awesome seg. AJ sold like a boss (As expected) And Paige is finally being her badass heelish self. :cheer


I really don't think there is another diva on the current roster that would take those bumps like that. Going into the post like that & over the table are both dangerous things to do. 



Freeway.86 said:


> A feud with Paige and Natalya is actually easy. Paige can say that Natalya is the 2nd generation Diva who has failed her family or something along those lines. Natalya doesn't have to cut long promos in the ring, but something short in the back would be fine. That's a feud where the ring work would make it all click.


C'mon, you & I both know that in ring work never puts a diva feud over in itself. AJ & Natalya had some great matches during AJ's previous reign, but that didn't get the feud over by itself. Remember the first time they were going to feud, they had to scrap it & postpone for a couple months because of Natalya's terrible commentary. 

It may be enough for diva fans, but it would never be enough for the casuals. It's unfortunate, but true.


----------



## tommo010

PUNKY said:


>


That half smile as she looked out to the crowd :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

Loving your avatar Punky :banderas

That and BROCK were the highlights of the night for me.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Randumo24 said:


> C'mon, you & I both know that in ring work never puts a diva feud over in itself. AJ & Natalya had some great matches during AJ's previous reign, but that didn't get the feud over by itself. Remember the first time they were going to feud, they had to scrap it & postpone for a couple months because of Natalya's terrible commentary.
> 
> It may be enough for diva fans, but it would never be enough for the casuals. It's unfortunate, but true.


Though I agree with you on Nattie's horrible mic skills, the few times I actually found her to be decent-ish in that regard was on NXT in promos with Emma and Paige. The face vet vs young arrogant heel champ storyline writes itself, they've already proven to have good in ring chemistry on NXT, I honestly don't see why this wouldn't work. 

As for the AJ having to carry Nattie on the mic reasoning, I actually think it'd be better for miss Neidhart if the difference in natural mic skill wouldn't be as blatantly obvious as it was during the AJ-Nattie "feud" (if you could call it that). Paige still having to learn a lot on the mic could actually work in Nattie and this feud's favor I think. 

Either way, I truly hope both AJ and Paige get worthwhile feuds following their feud between themselves, and as long as it's done right I'm not really too bothered with who holds the title. I just want them both on my weekly tv programming and looking like credible female wrestlers. Oh and on that note, how many divas on this weeks RAW you ask? 13! I remember not even that long ago when Layla held the title, there'd be RAW's where you'd be lucky to see the Divas Champ, let alone more than 3-4 divas unless there was some lame ass reason for a battle royal, random lumberjill match, or something that required all the superstars and divas to be on stage. Yesterday we got 13. I'm liking that trend and hope it keeps going, so we can stop worrying about if our favorite Diva is going to get any TV time that week, and just enjoying the product as a whole.

:waffle


----------



## PRODIGY

RAVEN said:


> I wanna raise a toast to myself, Punky, Spanky, Chargebeam, Isles, Rampaige, NJ88, Bearodactyl and everyone on Paige's bandwagon from day 1.
> 
> Next few months should be good for Paige (Y)


Let's chop it up!


----------



## LPPrince

Awesome that Paige is heel, but I hope she doesn't rely on constantly saying "This is my house"

I'd appreciate if she diversified her promos/what she says


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Thought you guys might want to see someone's live reaction to the turn lol








LPPrince said:


> Awesome that Paige is heel, but I hope she doesn't rely on constantly saying "This is my house"
> 
> I'd appreciate if she diversified her promos/what she says


I was thinking the same thing.



Bearodactyl said:


> Though I agree with you on Nattie's horrible mic skills, the few times I actually found her to be decent-ish in that regard was on NXT in promos with Emma and Paige. The face vet vs young arrogant heel champ storyline writes itself, they've already proven to have good in ring chemistry on NXT, I honestly don't see why this wouldn't work.
> 
> As for the AJ having to carry Nattie on the mic reasoning, I actually think it'd be better for miss Neidhart if the difference in natural mic skill wouldn't be as blatantly obvious as it was during the AJ-Nattie "feud" (if you could call it that). Paige still having to learn a lot on the mic could actually work in Nattie and this feud's favor I think.
> 
> Either way, I truly hope both AJ and Paige get worthwhile feuds following their feud between themselves, and as long as it's done right I'm not really too bothered with who holds the title. I just want them both on my weekly tv programming and looking like credible female wrestlers. Oh and on that note, how many divas on this weeks RAW you ask? 13! I remember not even that long ago when Layla held the title, there'd be RAW's where you'd be lucky to see the Divas Champ, let alone more than 3-4 divas unless there was some lame ass reason for a battle royal, random lumberjill match, or something that required all the superstars and divas to be on stage. Yesterday we got 13. I'm liking that trend and hope it keeps going, so we can stop worrying about if our favorite Diva is going to get any TV time that week, and just enjoying the product as a whole.
> 
> :waffle


They could feud, but not over the title. Not only because it wouldn't be exciting enough outside the ring for that, but also because Natalya is not a serious threat for the title.


----------



## islesfan13

LPPrince said:


> Awesome that Paige is heel, but I hope she doesn't rely on constantly saying "This is my house"
> 
> I'd appreciate if she diversified her promos/what she says


She just wants everyone who thinks this is AJs house to think Again. Its Paiges house now.:lmao Loved that promo along with the "your going to love this":ex:


----------



## LPPrince

islesfan13 said:


> She just wants everyone who thinks this is AJs house to think Again. Its Paiges house now.:lmao Loved that promo along with the "your going to love this":ex:


It'll get old very fast. Unless she changes her entrance theme


----------



## Yes Era

LPPrince said:


> Awesome that Paige is heel, but I hope she doesn't rely on constantly saying "This is my house"
> 
> I'd appreciate if she diversified her promos/what she says


I don't fucking believe this. How old are u people? Yikes.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

At last, Paige finally turned. Now the rivalry with AJ will become way more interesting.


----------



## Wynter

Watched the AJ/Paige segment again. It's even better the second time :dance

Heel Paige is everything and I will officially take back all the times I've shitted on her and that terrible face run 

I'm pretty sure I have a girl crush on her now :side:


----------



## Hydra

I marked. That was pretty sweet turn and now we can get a proper feud between the two. 

"You're going to love this!" :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


> Watched the AJ/Paige segment again. It's even better the second time :dance
> 
> Heel Paige is everything and I will officially take back all the times I've shitted on her and that terrible face run
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have a girl crush on her now :side:


----------



## tommo010

Randumo24 said:


> It would really only be twice in a row since they just acknowledge AJ's return winning the title a surprise that just evens out with Paige's win over AJ.
> 
> Paige feuding with Natalya over the title would be terrible. They could have good matches, but not a good feud. Honestly, AJ is really the only one Natalya can have a decent feud with because of Natalya's terrible mic skills. She needs to be carried on that side of the feud. While I'm expecting some improvement from Paige as a heel, I still don't expect her abilities to increase to carrying a boring opponent.


Surely you cannot be blind to fact from a story telling stand point Paige has to go over at Summerslam? I've said this before and I'll say it again AJ does not need to be champion to be over and be the face of the diva's division, the championship belt is plot device and putting it on Paige is needed to cement this heel turn and make Paige a credible heel going forward, any subsequent feud for Paige after Summerslam will be to further cement her as a dominant heel and her feuding and beating the likes of Nattie and Emma in a small filler feuds will be the best way of doing this and a good way of extending the Paige and AJ rivalry. 

Oh and your constantly playing the mic work card to justify AJ remaining champion is getting old now, it's like you think the belt is for the best mic worker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Surely you cannot be blind to fact from a story telling stand point Paige has to go over at Summerslam? I've said this before and I'll say it again AJ does not need to be champion to be over and be the face of the diva's division, the championship belt is plot device and putting it on Paige is needed to cement this heel turn and make Paige a credible heel going forward, any subsequent feud for Paige after Summerslam will be to further cement her as a dominant heel and her feuding and beating the likes of Nattie and Emma in a small filler feuds will be the best way of doing this and a good way of extending the Paige and AJ rivalry.
> 
> Oh and your constantly playing the mic work card to justify AJ remaining champion is getting old now, it's like you think the belt is for the best mic worker.



*So she can bore people to tears with another 3 month reign :StephenA ?

No thanks. Let Paige lose and feud with those girls to establish credibility. Then when she stops botching and learns to talk, she'll be a formidable foe for AJ.*


----------



## Wynter

The Reigns Train said:


>


But heel Paige is so hot and awesome


----------



## ROHFan19

Reigns Train being way too hard on Paige...I agree with him that Paige absolutely should not go over though. But I do think she'll prove to be a formidable foe if last night was an indication of anything. 

Realistically, there are no formidable foes for AJ mic wise. Nobody can hang on the mic with her except for maybe Summer Rae and she's busy recreating LayCool.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

the only reason aj has good mic skills cause she is married and was trained by the best, cm punk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

fanofwwepaige said:


> the only reason aj has good mic skills cause she is married and was trained by the best, cm punk.


*Yes, because she was married to Punk the day she walked into the company






Fuck outta here with that ut

Next.*


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *So she can bore people to tears with another 3 month reign :StephenA ?
> 
> No thanks. Let Paige lose and feud with those girls to establish credibility.  Then when she stops botching and learns to talk, she'll be a formidable foe for AJ.*











Evan, you've been vindicated, and I got my wish.* The bitching will cease for 24 hours *

From the aj thread ^^^^ Youv'e still got a good few hours to go yet !!! :


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PUNKY said:


> Evan, you've been vindicated, and I got my wish.* The bitching will cease for 24 hours *
> 
> From the aj thread ^^^^ Youv'e still got a good few hours to go yet !!! :












*I'll be back in 2 hours.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *So she can bore people to tears with another 3 month reign :StephenA ?
> 
> No thanks. Let Paige lose and feud with those girls to establish credibility. Then when she stops botching and learns to talk, she'll be a formidable foe for AJ.*


AJ's title run has already been boring people until that segment happened last night. Two classics against Eva Marie, and one against Cameron. Botching a roll-up on Sunday and botching a simple tag last night. Where have those great pops been that she apparently gets? Outside of her surprise return I've heard nothing during her entrances and only CM Punk chants when she wrestles. 

And my post is only half serious just showing how easy it is to be a dick, and how annoying it would be if I overly criticized every detail of AJ's 2nd title run. 

But to be serious now...How is AJ being divas champ for the better part of 2 years best for business? And Charlotte isn't coming until she drops the nxt womens championship and I don't think anyone wants to see a rookie win the title straight away again.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *So she can bore people to tears with another 3 month reign :StephenA ?
> 
> No thanks. Let Paige lose and feud with those girls to establish credibility. Then when she stops botching and learns to talk, she'll be a formidable foe for AJ.*


Wait didn't you say you would never post on here again? Also you mention botching but AJ botches just as much if not more than Paige. Paige can bore and excite as many fans as she wants its her house now. She holds the deed:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

kada

I'm seeing Paige at the Wizard World in Chicago next month and it would be great to see her with that Divas championship since it will be after Summerslam.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> kada
> 
> I'm seeing Paige at the Wizard World in Chicago next month and it would be great to see her with that Divas championship since it will be after Summerslam.


So lucky I hope she goes to NY comic con. We used to have a place in a long island mall that would schedule all wrestling appearances monthly, unfortunately they closed a couple of years ago. I think Paige will be champ and will have a big bday celebration afterwards. Fits her being a heel and all.


----------



## WWE

I'mma just leave this here










:side:


----------



## Freeway.86

Parker said:


> I'mma just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Are you suggesting that's Paige? lol


----------



## BornBad

looks more like AJ... paige is taller, longer hair etc


----------



## Freeway.86

AJ's boobs aren't nearly that big lol


----------



## islesfan13

Parker said:


> I'mma just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


That aint Paige


----------



## gl83

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ's title run has already been boring people until that segment happened last night. Two classics against Eva Marie, and one against Cameron. Botching a roll-up on Sunday and botching a simple tag last night. Where have those great pops been that she apparently gets? Outside of her surprise return I've heard nothing during her entrances and only CM Punk chants when she wrestles.
> 
> And my post is only half serious just showing how easy it is to be a dick, and how annoying it would be if I overly criticized every detail of AJ's 2nd title run.
> 
> But to be serious now...How is AJ being divas champ for the better part of 2 years best for business? And Charlotte isn't coming until she drops the nxt womens championship and I don't think anyone wants to see a rookie win the title straight away again.



My issue with Paige is, I don't think she is going to be doing much as champion if she gets it. All the other Face Divas are pre-occupied with their own feuds, or are kinda irrelevant. Paige already ran through Naomi not too long ago. Natalya and Emma are basically enhancement talent. In fact, they'll probably get taken out by Paige on the Road to SummerSlam. Much like Triple H/Authority weren't through with Bryan after WM, I don't see the issues between Steph and the Bellas going away either. If reports are true, Nikki will probably turn Heel and feud with her sister, Brie. Which will keep her preoccupied for the rest of the year.


AJ on the otherhand, could feud with Alicia Fox, and since they've never actually faced each other one-on-one in their entire careers, it's a fresh match. AJ never really got a chance to feud with Naomi and they have good chemistry dating back to their time together in FCW. Then there's possibly a Heel-turned Nikki Bella. And depending when she comes back: Tamina, who has some history with AJ, one that WWE was building up on the RTWM, earlier this year.



I don't know, maybe WWE will surprise me. But years of neglect makes me hesitant on trusting them with anything related to the Divas Division. And I'm just waiting for the other "shoe to drop"(aka WWE tossing both AJ & Paige to the side and using the title as a prop in the Authority storyline with a Bella/Bella feud).


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Spoiler: Smackdown



* We get promos for the AJ Lee vs. Paige feud and for John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam.

* Paige vs. Naomi is next. Paige comes out and skips like AJ Lee to mock her. Cameron comes down to watch the match from ringside. Paige wins by submission and after the match, Cameron comes in to attack Naomi.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ's title run has already been boring people until that segment happened last night.
> 
> But to be serious now...How is AJ being divas champ for the better part of 2 years best for business? And Charlotte isn't coming until she drops the nxt womens championship and I don't think anyone wants to see a rookie win the title straight away again.




*AJ's reign has been boring up until yesterday. If you've been paying attention, I have shitted on this feud since day 1. Not only because of Paige, but because AJ isn't doing anything.*



gl83 said:


> My issue with Paige is, I don't think she is going to be doing much as champion if she gets it. All the other Face Divas are pre-occupied with their own feuds, or are kinda irrelevant. Paige already ran through Naomi not too long ago. Natalya and Emma are basically enhancement talent. In fact, they'll probably get taken out by Paige on the Road to SummerSlam. Much like Triple H/Authority weren't through with Bryan after WM, I don't see the issues between Steph and the Bellas going away either. If reports are true, Nikki will probably turn Heel and feud with her sister, Brie. Which will keep her preoccupied for the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> AJ on the otherhand, could feud with Alicia Fox, and since they've never actually faced each other one-on-one in their entire careers, it's a fresh match. AJ never really got a chance to feud with Naomi and they have good chemistry dating back to their time together in FCW. Then there's possibly a Heel-turned Nikki Bella.


*This is correct. AJ has options, and Paige will have exhausted the entire roster since she went through them already in her horrible face run. This heel turn is a good move, which is why I came back to the thread. I'm happy for this, but that doesn't mean Paige needs to win again. The title did nothing for her as a face and it won't do anything for her as a heel. She needs to establish herself as a dominant Diva and work her way back to AJ from the ground up. Giving her another 3 month reign for no reason is just going to piss off fans and cause legitimate backlash. Not heel heat, but "fuck off, we don't want to see you" heat.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So AJ hasn't exhausted the entire division already? A year long title reign, burying the division in promos, and beating them all at WrestleMania? Paige still hasn't faced Natalya and Emma one on one on the main roster. Two potential great ppv matches right there. 

ut

Next.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So AJ hasn't exhausted the entire division already? A year long title reign, burying the division in promos, and beating them all at WrestleMania? Paige still hasn't faced Natalya and Emma one on one on the main roster. Two potential great ppv matches right there.
> 
> ut
> 
> Next.


*Two potential wastes of PPV time. Emma draws no reaction whatsoever and Natalya has the charisma of a doorknob. AJ has plenty of potential feuds lined up right after this, whereas Paige would recycle the same jobber Divas, which will lead to absolutely nothing.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Two potential wastes of PPV time. Emma draws no reaction whatsoever and Natalya has the charisma of a doorknob. AJ has plenty of potential feuds lined up right after this, whereas Paige would recycle the same jobber Divas, which will lead to absolutely nothing.*


So who's next for AJ? The same people we've seen her beat before and the same people we saw Paige beat? Jobber divas with no credibility. 

Paige wins at Summerslam. Maybe a rematch at NOC where Paige cheats. AJ gets distracted with another storyline while Paige keeps building herself as a dominate heel with matches and feuds against Natalya, Emma, maybe Charlotte if she debuts before Mania. Then early 2015 AJ gets in the title hunt again where she wins the belt back at Mania. Long term booking, the face gets her big win at wrestlemania, and hopefully this gives WWE time to build the diva undercard and call-up some of the NXT divas.

Sounds better than another long AJ title reign so soon after her last.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ has plenty of potential feuds lined up right after this*


Such as?


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Two potential wastes of PPV time. Emma draws no reaction whatsoever and Natalya has the charisma of a doorknob. AJ has plenty of potential feuds lined up right after this, whereas Paige would recycle the same jobber Divas, which will lead to absolutely nothing.*


Wait who could AJ face and please don't say Charlotte until shes called up shes an nxt diva. The only heels right now are Alicia Eva and Rosa. None of them are a threat to AJ especially if AJ goes over Paige who is the most serious threat at this point. I think the wwe drags this feud out a few more ppvs and Paige retains the title at summerslam on her birthday.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

and roman reigns is overrated.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I've said this before but here goes again...

With Paige there's the chance of making the next big heel in the divas division which it lacks right now with AJ turning face. All the other heels right now are jobbers. So would that not kill Paige's momentum to lose cleanly 3 times in a row to AJ? 

She got great heat last night on RAW. It will only continue to get greater if WWE doesn't fuck the storyline up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So who's next for AJ? The same people we've seen her beat before and the same people we saw Paige beat? Jobber divas with no credibility.
> 
> Paige wins at Summerslam. Maybe a rematch at NOC where Paige cheats. AJ gets distracted with another storyline while Paige keeps building herself as a dominate heel with matches and feuds against Natalya, Emma, maybe Charlotte if she debuts before Mania. Then early 2015 AJ gets in the title hunt again where she wins the belt back at Mania. Long term booking, the face gets her big win at wrestlemania, and hopefully this gives WWE time to build the diva undercard and call-up some of the NXT divas.
> 
> Sounds better than another long AJ title reign so soon after her last.





LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Such as?











*
First of all, AJ needs to finish her singles feud with Naomi. Secondly, the brass needs to BUILD UP Alicia and stop having her job. Contrary to popular belief, she's a good wrestler. After she regains credibility, not as an idiot spilling sodas on people, she can have a serious feud with AJ. Third, you have Charlotte, who's supposed to get called up soon. That feud wouldn't be hard to write at all. :AJ "Oh look, another naive rookie that thinks she'll catch me off guard. Been there, done that, never again." Throw in a few screwjob finishes and have a decisive ending after a couple of months. And finally, like I've been saying for weeks, a Nikki Bella feud with both of them shooting on each other would be best for business.*

*There's plenty to keep AJ busy through Wrestlemania.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> First of all, AJ needs to finish her singles feud with Naomi. Secondly, the brass needs to BUILD UP Alicia and stop having her job. Contrary to popular belief, she's a good wrestler. After she regains credibility, not as an idiot spilling sodas on people, she can have a serious feud with AJ. Third, you have Charlotte, who's supposed to get called up soon. That feud wouldn't be hard to write at all. :AJ "Oh look, another naive rookie that thinks she'll catch me off guard. Been there, done that, never again." Throw in a few screwjob finishes and have a decisive ending after a couple of months. And finally, like I've been saying for weeks, a Nikki Bella feud with both of them shooting on each other would be best for business.*
> 
> *There's plenty to keep AJ busy through Wrestlemania.*


Pass


----------



## Jingoro

paige's shit talking needs to improve. just saying "come on aj" and "this is my house" over and over. she has the perfect look for a heel though. def an improvement. their match at battleground was shit and basically i lost all hope for the divas division. this feud was their last hope and they bombed.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Well that's the thing. Fox has no credibility right now, it's going to be awhile. 

Naomi just had her shot and no one believes she'll win against AJ, and Paige just


Spoiler: smackdown



beat her again on this weeks Smackdown



And Charlotte won't be debuting til after she drops the NXT womens title which I'm assuming won't be til the next NXT special event. And it's funny you keep hyping this up because Charlotte while good has only had one great match in her career, and that was against Natalya, the reliable veteran. I like Charlotte too, but let's not just assume AJ/Charlotte is going to be the be all end all feud/match. 

I also just gave ideas of how Paige can be busy until wrestlemania. Heel Paige as champ is fresh and exciting. Your idea is more for an AJ marks while mine favors the divas division as a whole. So whatever. Having you back again I'm reminded how fruitless it is to argue with you. Getting hit by the Reigns Train is just... :done

Bottom line, you want AJ to have the title for most of 2013, most of 2014, and then what happens at Mania? Sounds boring unless you're a huge AJ fan and just want to see her have tv time with the belt.


----------



## Necramonium

Yes, we get it Reigns Trains, Paige sucks and AJ is the best in the world and whatever we say its never true or correct. You already have been crapping on this thread some time ago, don't start again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well that's the thing. Fox has no credibility right now, it's going to be awhile.
> 
> Naomi just had her shot and no one believes she'll win against AJ, and Paige just
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> beat her again on this weeks Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlotte won't be debuting til after she drops the NXT womens title which I'm assuming won't be til the next NXT special event. And it's funny you keep hyping this up because Charlotte while good has only had one great match in her career, and that was against Natalya, the reliable veteran. I like Charlotte too, but let's not just assume AJ/Charlotte is going to be the be all end all feud/match.
> 
> I also just gave ideas of how Paige can be busy until wrestlemania. Heel Paige as champ is fresh and exciting. Your idea is more for an AJ marks while mine favors the divas division as a whole. So whatever. Having you back again I'm reminded how fruitless it is to argue with you. Getting hit by the Reigns Train is just... :done
> 
> Bottom line, you want AJ to have the title for most of 2013, most of 2014, and then what happens at Mania? Sounds boring unless you're a huge AJ fan and just want to see her have tv time with the belt.


*
Heel Paige is NOT fresh because SHE'S FIGHTING THE SAME PEOPLE! What do you not get about this? Don't even get me started on "Great matches" because Paige has had ZERO since joining the main roster. I just listed several different feuds for AJ and your only response is "Paige is heel, she deserves another chance." Who's the biased mark here?*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> Heel Paige is NOT fresh because SHE'S FIGHTING THE SAME PEOPLE! What do you not get about this? Don't even get me started on "Great matches" because Paige has had ZERO since joining the main roster. I just listed several different feuds for AJ and your only response is "Paige is heel, she deserves another chance." *Who's the biased mark here*?


you are :lmao


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Heel Paige is NOT fresh because SHE'S FIGHTING THE SAME PEOPLE! What do you not get about this? Don't even get me started on "Great matches" because Paige has had ZERO since joining the main roster. I just listed several different feuds for AJ and your only response is "Paige is heel, she deserves another chance." Who's the biased mark here?*


Natalya and Emma. They've had good matches on NXT against Paige already and I just saw Paige and Natalya in a 10 minute house show match that was great. 

AJ has already buried the entire division. If WWE did something similar to my idea then that means AJ wins the belt back at mania where the diva's division has had time to grow without AJ holding them down like what happened last year, and there will be more credible opponents by then. And it'll be better for everyone because AJ would be away from the title for awhile, because she just had a near 300 day title reign that ended in April and just regained the title 3 months later. That's why so many people get sick of AJ because it's ALL AJ ALL THE TIME when it comes to the divas division. It's time to make a new star while there's a great opportunity. Paige getting beat 3 times in a row by AJ would destroy that chance.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Also, stop blaming Paige for her 'boring' vanilla babyface title reign and for WWE hot-shotting her in her debut. Things are different now.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> First of all, AJ needs to finish her singles feud with Naomi. Secondly, the brass needs to BUILD UP Alicia and stop having her job. Contrary to popular belief, she's a good wrestler. After she regains credibility, not as an idiot spilling sodas on people, she can have a serious feud with AJ. Third, you have Charlotte, who's supposed to get called up soon. That feud wouldn't be hard to write at all. :AJ "Oh look, another naive rookie that thinks she'll catch me off guard. Been there, done that, never again." Throw in a few screwjob finishes and have a decisive ending after a couple of months. And finally, like I've been saying for weeks, a Nikki Bella feud with both of them shooting on each other would be best for business.*
> 
> *There's plenty to keep AJ busy through Wrestlemania.*


Honestly sounds like the same shit that occurred during her year long reign. They would build up a diva and then feed her to AJ. Said Diva would usually get wins over AJ on Raw or Smackdown but always lose at the PPV, And I know that did happen a little with Paige but for fucks sake at least it didn't last a year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Natalya and Emma. They've had good matches on NXT against Paige already and I just saw Paige and Natalya in a 10 minute house show match that was great.












*I just said it two posts ago and I'll say it again. No one gives a shit. Their matches aren't the issue. NO ONE WANTS TO SEE THEM. They come out to PURE SILENCE. Do you not understand how professional wrestling works? There is no draw whatsoever and these feuds would fail just like Paige's face run. "Step right up, step right up. Come watch Paige squash irrelevant grandma Diva and comedy jobber."*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ has already buried the entire division. If WWE did something similar to my idea then that means AJ wins the belt back at mania where the diva's division has had time to grow without AJ holding them down like what happened last year, and there will be more credible opponents by then. And it'll be better for everyone because AJ would be away from the title for awhile, because she just had a near 300 day title reign that ended in April and just regained the title 3 months later.* That's why so many people get sick of AJ* because it's ALL AJ ALL THE TIME when it comes to the divas division. It's time to make a star while there's a great opportunity.












*Where are these people? I don't see them. All I saw was Paige come out to crickets within 2 months of being on television* :draper2

*It sounds like YOU just want AJ out of the title picture to shoehorn Paige into the spotlight. News flash: Screaming "THIS IS MY HOUSE!" isn't going to make her any more appealing to the people that already don't like her.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *I just said it two posts ago and I'll say it again. No one gives a shit. Their matches aren't the issue. NO ONE WANTS TO SEE THEM. They come out to PURE SILENCE. Do you not understand how professional wrestling works? There is no draw whatsoever and these feuds would fail just like Paige's face run. "Step right up, step right up. Come watch Paige squash irrelevant grandma Diva and comedy jobber."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are these people? I don't see them. All I saw was Paige come out to crickets within 2 months of being on television* :draper2
> 
> *It sounds like YOU just want AJ out of the title picture to shoehorn Paige into the spotlight. News flash: Screaming "THIS IS MY HOUSE!" isn't going to make her any more appealing to the people that already don't like her.*


You severely overrate AJ and you don't even realize it.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Heel Paige is NOT fresh because SHE'S FIGHTING THE SAME PEOPLE! What do you not get about this? Don't even get me started on "Great matches" because Paige has had ZERO since joining the main roster. I just listed several different feuds for AJ and your only response is "Paige is heel, she deserves another chance." Who's the biased mark here?*


roman reigns isn't fresh. He is just another muscular dude with no charisma and is flat on the mic. Aside of his tag matches with rollins and ambrose (who carries him), he has had ZERO great matches.

I can't take noone seriously who likes reigns. Ambrose is far superior than he is.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *I just said it two posts ago and I'll say it again. No one gives a shit. Their matches aren't the issue. NO ONE WANTS TO SEE THEM. They come out to PURE SILENCE. Do you not understand how professional wrestling works? There is no draw whatsoever and these feuds would fail just like Paige's face run. "Step right up, step right up. Come watch Paige squash irrelevant grandma Diva and comedy jobber."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are these people? I don't see them. All I saw was Paige come out to crickets within 2 months of being on television* :draper2
> 
> *It sounds like YOU just want AJ out of the title picture to shoehorn Paige into the spotlight. News flash: Screaming "THIS IS MY HOUSE!" isn't going to make her any more appealing to the people that already don't like her.*


You're funny when you pick and choose your examples for crowd reactions. Like how Nikki was getting dead silence for awhile but when she got a 'pop' on a taped show like Superstars you kept using that as an example for how over she was. And ya I know she had some chants last week on raw but for awhile there the crowd was dead and I posted evidence before. 

As for Emma. Did you not see Main Event last week? The crowd was chanting 'Let's go Emma", and that was after she was off TV for a month. So imagine what can happen if WWE actually use her better. And ya people care to see Emma/Paige, since people on this forum and other sites have been talking about wanting to see that happen on the main roster. 

How about you talk about those nothing pops AJ received last week on RAW, at Battleground, and this week on RAW? CM Punk chants are the biggest reactions she's been getting. The buzz from her surprise returned has died.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Deal with it.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> You're funny when you pick and choose your examples for crowd reactions. Like how Nikki was getting dead silence for awhile but when she got a 'pop' on a taped show like Superstars you kept using that as an example for how over she was. And ya I know she had some chants last week on raw but for awhile there the crowd was dead and I posted evidence before.
> 
> As for Emma. Did you not see Main Event last week? The crowd was chanting 'Let's go Emma", and that was after she was off TV for a month. So imagine what can happen if WWE actually use her better. And ya people care to see Emma/Paige, since people on this forum and other sites have been talking about wanting to see that happen on the main roster.
> 
> How about you talk about those nothing pops AJ received last week on RAW, at Battleground, and this week on RAW? CM Punk chants are the biggest reactions she's been getting. The buzz from her surprise returned has died.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Leonardo Spanky said:


> How about you talk about those nothing pops AJ received last week on RAW, at Battleground, and this week on RAW? CM Punk chants are the biggest reactions she's been getting. The buzz from her surprise returned has died.


THIS! I mean the only big pop she has gotten was her surprise return. The only reaction she really draws are CM Punk chants, which are annoying as shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> You're funny when you pick and choose your examples for crowd reactions. Like how Nikki was getting dead silence for awhile but when she got a 'pop' on a taped show like Superstars you kept using that as an example for how over she was. And ya I know she had some chants last week on raw but for awhile there the crowd was dead and I posted evidence before.
> 
> As for Emma. Did you not see Main Event last week? The crowd was chanting 'Let's go Emma", and that was after she was off TV for a month. So imagine what can happen if WWE actually use her better. And ya people care to see Emma/Paige, since people on this forum and other sites have been talking about wanting to see that happen on the main roster.
> 
> How about you talk about those nothing pops AJ received last week on RAW, at Battleground, and this week on RAW? CM Punk chants are the biggest reactions she's been getting. The buzz from her surprise returned has died.


*Well, she just got fired and rehired, so yes, she's going to have support on her return. Where were those chants on RAW though? Exactly. 

Emma/Paige is only discussed by NXT marks. It's the go to answer anytime Paige is referred to as a Botch Queen. If you haven't noticed by now, I'm speaking for the casual fan. Why do they care about this? They didn't care about Paige after weeks of squashing RAW Divas, so why would they magically get excited because she's fighting Emma, someone who's seen as nothing but a comedy jobber? 

AJ's reactions died down because THIS FEUD SUCKED! How many times does it need to be said? They dragged it on for entirely too long and the buddy buddy shit was getting painful to watch. I don't blame them at all. This heel turn is a month late. Dead silence is warranted for such an awful buildup. *


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, she just got fired and rehired, so yes, she's going to have support on her return. Where were those chants on RAW though? Exactly.
> 
> Emma/Paige is only discussed by NXT marks. It's the go to answer anytime Paige is referred to as a Botch Queen. If you haven't noticed by now, I'm speaking for the casual fan. Why do they care about this? They didn't care about Paige after weeks of squashing RAW Divas, so why would they magically get excited because she's fighting Emma, someone who's seen as nothing but a comedy jobber?
> 
> AJ's reactions died down because THIS FEUD SUCKED! How many times does it need to be said? They dragged it on for entirely too long and the buddy buddy shit was getting painful to watch. I don't blame them at all. Dead silence is warranted for such an awful buildup. This heel turn is a month late.*


AJ is getting shit pops because of Paige. :booka

Kinda sucks when your fav isn't being booked the way you want eh? Now you know how we all felt for months.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ is getting shit pops because of Paige. :booka
> 
> Kinda sucks when your fav isn't being booked the way you want eh? Now you know how we all felt for months.


*The one time I don't blame Paige and you use it as a scapegoat fpalm. I blame the writers 100%. This feud was booked poorly, and the shitty reactions were necessary to move it forward.*


----------



## Freeway.86

Didn't we already have this discussion a while ago about how AJ has no viable options for title feuds anymore and how Paige has a lot of fresh feuds and match ups? 


Also by your logic Reigns Train, WWE can just as easily build up Natalya and Emma as viable contenders to Paige just as easily as they could build up Alicia and Nikki for AJ.


----------



## CrystalFissure

tommo010 said:


> Smackdown v Emma


No way, this should not happen. Emma should be a competitor at a PPV, not a throwaway 2 minute match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> Didn't we already have this discussion a while ago about how AJ has no viable options for title feuds anymore and how Paige has a lot of fresh feuds and match ups?
> 
> 
> Also by your logic Reigns Train, WWE can just as easily build up Natalya and Emma as viable contenders to Paige just as easily as they could build up Alicia and Nikki for AJ.


*No, they can't. Alicia has charisma. Emma couldn't draw flies to shit and Natalya is among the worst mic workers in the company. You can't have two poor mic workers feuding and expect positive results.*


----------



## CrystalFissure

Randumo24 said:


> Lol, AJ was a popular face before she turned heel. Plus AJ cut awesome promos during her heel run too. Unless Paige's skills on the mic dramatically increase here, it's not about booking.


It wasn't an insult, I know she was. The point is that she turned heel, was a heel, and gained face reactions fairly quickly because people like her. Paige on the mic should be better as a heel, or at least more intense and less "she's a threat" talk.

----

It doesn't matter if the "Train" likes Reigns either. Brings nothing to the table. The fact is, maybe both of them don't need the title. Every single option here mentions that either AJ or Paige get the title. Why not someone else? People haven't even entertained the fact, and it may be good. If Alicia won the title or Naomi, it changes the whole game. I don't necessarily want that to happen, but people will get tired if the next year is just AJ / Paige with the title. And again, this is coming from a fan of BOTH.

They have kinda booked themselves into a corner, but it's not entirely their fault. If AJ wins, she's gone over Paige three times. If AJ wins, she's just had a fairly pointless 2 month reign (less actually) and where does she go from there? Maybe they need to try and combine some of the storylines or at least make them cross over a bit. Have a backstage segment with SummerLay and AJ or something. Anything to make this fresh. The more the merrier I say, especially if this feud isn't over by SummerSlam.


----------



## pinofreshh

I'm going to actually disagree with my fellow AJ mark here. I think the booking was pretty spot on. This booking was done to help BUILD Paige, and then have AJ put over Paige for her heel turn, which she (I'm sure we all can agree, AJ and Paige marks) sold it perfectly and beautifully with her Ziggler-esque bumps and selling.

I think Paige is much more comfortable as the heel, I could tell from her actions and her intensity, as well as her attitude during the backstage promo with Eden. I know I'm liking it! I just hope her intensity doesn't build up too much of a like that she suffers from AJ syndrome: being booked as a heel, but getting face reactions (cheers, chants, etc).

I honestly hope this feud builds up nicely for Summerslam, and maybe since this is 3rd times a charm for an AJ/Paige title match, maybe add a No DQ stipulation. Finally, a no holds barred match since Trish vs Victoria back in the day. Ah, who am I kidding, it's not the AE anymore, but a guy can dream, right? Haha.

But yes, I hope this develops nicely, to allow both AJ and Paige to shine in some killer promos, matches, interferences, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

CrystalFissure said:


> It doesn't matter if the "Train" likes Reigns either. Brings nothing to the table. The fact is, maybe both of them don't need the title. Every single option here mentions that either AJ or Paige get the title. Why not someone else? People haven't even entertained the fact, and it may be good. If Alicia won the title or Naomi, it changes the whole game. I don't necessarily want that to happen, but people will get tired if the next year is just AJ / Paige with the title. And again, this is coming from a fan of BOTH.


*A Nikki Bella reign needs to happen sometime between now and Mania. I don't care how, but it's necessary. If Paige is a transitional champ for Nikki, so be it. She'd make a great heel, and finally get time to shine away from her sister.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

What if you had the Paige/AJ feud end with them becoming actual allies, and then brought up Sasha Banks and Charlotte as a package unit, and had the two pairs feud? 

Regardless of whether or not Paige's mic work flourishes in her new role, Charlotte does need the experience too. Seems like a pretty good idea to me.


----------



## Jingoro

the arguing over who's to blame for aj/paige being bad in the ring so far is kinda funny. these are two of the best they have on the roster. who else would do any better? maybe we all need to come to the conclusion that all of the divas suck. it's just varying degrees of bad, but not one of them is actually good. don't expect anything different when charlotte and bailey come up.

this entire year i've seen 1 good divas match and it was in nxt. paige/emma at nxt arrival. that's the only very good female wrestling match the wwe has broadcasted the entire year. everything else has ranged from mediocre to horrible.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Concepts I don't seem to be able to grasp:

-"Hotshotting Paige into the title picture was a mistake. She needed to be built up first. But you know what, let's do the exact same thing with Charlotte. Because Charlotte's tall ass vs AJ's tiny ass wouldn't look silly at all, especially with AJ going over." ???

So either you let AJ go over, basically calling up Charlotte to take an immediate feud Loss against someone not even half her size.. or you hotshot Charlotte to the title.. I'm sorry, but if Paige isn't ready for that, then Charlotte in comparison isn't even close to being ready for that. It'd be an immediate deja vu feud, not feeling that whatsoever.

-"We shouldn't be letting a champ Paige feud with a vet Nattie because Nattie is shit on the mic. Instead we should have a face vs face feud between Naomi and AJ, because Naomi is super charismatic, great on the mic and looks super credible and a real title contender after her loss vs Cameron" ???

So lemme get this straight, Emma vs Paige and Nattie vs Paige aren't options because they haven't been built up enough/aren't good enough on the mic/don't get enough of a reaction from the crowd.. but an only slightly over Naomi that isn't great on the mic either, hasn't been getting great reactions either, has lost her last feud to Cameron of all people AND is a face just like AJ, THAT somehow isn't a bad idea? Do these demands you have for viable #1 contenders only apply when AJ isnt involved? :ti

Honestly, as far as I'm concerned AJ's only realistic next title feud contenders would either be Nikki B (who at this point in time is still a face, so who knows how long it takes till she's a heel.. at which point her first feud is likely her own sister, making her not immediately available for a championship feud) or Alicia Fox.. who had a shot at the title only recently and couldn't make it happen vs Paige. Sounds truly riveting. I'm super excited. 

I really like both AJ and Paige and have already stated in my last post on here that if done right I don't really care who wins, but I think right now a heel Paige just has a ton more options titlepicture wise, realistically speaking. If it was me booking the division, the winner at SS would be a no brainer...

EDIT: Quick Addendum, either (and this has been the tendancy thusfar) Paige's "past" in NXT is not something to be used in discussion (she's being judged based on her time on the main roster, and only her time on the main roster) which would essentially mean that she's had no real contact/feuds with Emma and Nattie yet, tabula rasa.. OR we DO take it into consideration.. in which case Paige, Emma and Nattie have already proven they have great in ring chemistry, and aren't bad together in promo's either. But you can't pick and choose.. (Well, technically you can, but expect people to see right through that.. :draper2)


----------



## Paigeology

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> We can toast on that, I may have been on and off on this forum but damn it feels damn good to have Paige aka Britani Knight in this position. Been a fan of her's since her shimmer days in 2011. I am very happy to be part of this Paige Train well *Rampaige*rs team!! Cheers brother!!!



Someone Say my name? 

So glad it is finally happpening, she is obviously far more comfortable as a heel


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bearodactyl said:


> Concepts I don't seem to be able to grasp:
> 
> -"Hotshotting Paige into the title picture was a mistake. She needed to be built up first. But you know what, let's do the exact same thing with Charlotte. Because Charlotte's tall ass vs AJ's tiny ass wouldn't look silly at all, especially with AJ going over." ???
> 
> So either you let AJ go over, basically calling up Charlotte to take an immediate feud Loss against someone not even half her size.. or you hotshot Charlotte to the title.. I'm sorry, but if Paige isn't ready for that, then Charlotte in comparison isn't even close to being ready for that. It'd be an immediate deja vu feud, not feeling that whatsoever.
> 
> -"We shouldn't be letting a champ Paige feud with a vet Nattie because Nattie is shit on the mic. Instead we should have a face vs face feud between Naomi and AJ, because Naomi is super charismatic, great on the mic and looks super credible and a real title contender after her loss vs Cameron" ???
> 
> So lemme get this straight, Emma vs Paige and Nattie vs Paige aren't options because they haven't been built up enough/aren't good enough on the mic/don't get enough of a reaction from the crowd.. but an only slightly over Naomi that isn't great on the mic either, hasn't been getting great reactions either, has lost her last feud to Cameron of all people AND is a face just like AJ, THAT somehow isn't a bad idea? Do these demands you have for viable #1 contenders only apply when AJ isnt involved? :ti
> 
> Honestly, as far as I'm concerned AJ's only realistic next title feud contenders would either be Nikki B (who at this point in time is still a face, so who knows how long it takes till she's a heel.. at which point her first feud is likely her own sister, making her not immediately available for a championship feud) or Alicia Fox.. who had a shot at the title only recently and couldn't make it happen vs Paige. Sounds truly riveting. I'm super excited.
> 
> I really like both AJ and Paige and have already stated in my last post on here that if done right I don't really care who wins, but I think right now a heel Paige just has a ton more options titlepicture wise, realistically speaking. If it was me booking the division, the winner at SS would be a no brainer...
> 
> EDIT: Quick Addendum, either (and this has been the tendancy thusfar) Paige's "past" in NXT is not something to be used in discussion (she's being judged based on her time on the main roster, and only her time on the main roster) which would essentially mean that she's had no real contact/feuds with Emma and Nattie yet, tabula rasa.. OR we DO take it into consideration.. in which case Paige, Emma and Nattie have already proven they have great in ring chemistry, and aren't bad together in promo's either. But you can't pick and choose.. (Well, technically you can, but expect people to see right through that.. :draper2)




Perfectly said. We've seen AJ feud with EVERYONE last year and come out on top. Just because she's a face now I don't want the same thing all over again.

Like being a good talker or charismatic matters to the powers that be when it comes to the divas division :lol Paige has so many more viable opponents as a heel than AJ as a face. Only person logically left for AJ to feud with that would hold my interest is Stephanie Mcmahon and I want that to happen once this thing with Brie Bella is done. 

And I really don't get this obsession with Charlotte. Unless she's there with a vet like Nattie, she's green most of the time. Sasha Banks is far more ready but regardless of who you call up, nobody should be hotshotted into the title scene again.

Paige shouldn't have been either but atleast she was relatively well known by smarks and it was the post WM crowd which could explain why WWE did it at the time. Wrong decision but I don't see anyone else getting straight into the title picture for some time to come.


----------



## tommo010

Bearodactyl said:


> Concepts I don't seem to be able to grasp:
> 
> -"Hotshotting Paige into the title picture was a mistake. She needed to be built up first. But you know what, let's do the exact same thing with Charlotte. Because Charlotte's tall ass vs AJ's tiny ass wouldn't look silly at all, especially with AJ going over." ???
> 
> So either you let AJ go over, basically calling up Charlotte to take an immediate feud Loss against someone not even half her size.. or you hotshot Charlotte to the title.. I'm sorry, but if Paige isn't ready for that, then Charlotte in comparison isn't even close to being ready for that. It'd be an immediate deja vu feud, not feeling that whatsoever.
> 
> -"We shouldn't be letting a champ Paige feud with a vet Nattie because Nattie is shit on the mic. Instead we should have a face vs face feud between Naomi and AJ, because Naomi is super charismatic, great on the mic and looks super credible and a real title contender after her loss vs Cameron" ???
> 
> So lemme get this straight, Emma vs Paige and Nattie vs Paige aren't options because they haven't been built up enough/aren't good enough on the mic/don't get enough of a reaction from the crowd.. but an only slightly over Naomi that isn't great on the mic either, hasn't been getting great reactions either, has lost her last feud to Cameron of all people AND is a face just like AJ, THAT somehow isn't a bad idea? Do these demands you have for viable #1 contenders only apply when AJ isnt involved? :ti
> 
> Honestly, as far as I'm concerned AJ's only realistic next title feud contenders would either be Nikki B (who at this point in time is still a face, so who knows how long it takes till she's a heel.. at which point her first feud is likely her own sister, making her not immediately available for a championship feud) or Alicia Fox.. who had a shot at the title only recently and couldn't make it happen vs Paige. Sounds truly riveting. I'm super excited.
> 
> I really like both AJ and Paige and have already stated in my last post on here that if done right I don't really care who wins, but I think right now a heel Paige just has a ton more options titlepicture wise, realistically speaking. If it was me booking the division, the winner at SS would be a no brainer...
> 
> EDIT: Quick Addendum, either (and this has been the tendancy thusfar) Paige's "past" in NXT is not something to be used in discussion (she's being judged based on her time on the main roster, and only her time on the main roster) which would essentially mean that she's had no real contact/feuds with Emma and Nattie yet, tabula rasa.. OR we DO take it into consideration.. in which case Paige, Emma and Nattie have already proven they have great in ring chemistry, and aren't bad together in promo's either. But you can't pick and choose.. (Well, technically you can, but expect people to see right through that.. :draper2)


Too much common sense here , I do expect this post to be shot down by the usual suspects though :shitstorm


----------



## FPS Scotland

Bearodactyl said:


> Concepts I don't seem to be able to grasp:
> 
> -"Hotshotting Paige into the title picture was a mistake. She needed to be built up first. But you know what, let's do the exact same thing with Charlotte. Because Charlotte's tall ass vs AJ's tiny ass wouldn't look silly at all, especially with AJ going over." ???
> 
> So either you let AJ go over, basically calling up Charlotte to take an immediate feud Loss against someone not even half her size.. or you hotshot Charlotte to the title.. I'm sorry, but if Paige isn't ready for that, then Charlotte in comparison isn't even close to being ready for that. It'd be an immediate deja vu feud, not feeling that whatsoever.
> 
> -"We shouldn't be letting a champ Paige feud with a vet Nattie because Nattie is shit on the mic. Instead we should have a face vs face feud between Naomi and AJ, because Naomi is super charismatic, great on the mic and looks super credible and a real title contender after her loss vs Cameron" ???
> 
> So lemme get this straight, Emma vs Paige and Nattie vs Paige aren't options because they haven't been built up enough/aren't good enough on the mic/don't get enough of a reaction from the crowd.. but an only slightly over Naomi that isn't great on the mic either, hasn't been getting great reactions either, has lost her last feud to Cameron of all people AND is a face just like AJ, THAT somehow isn't a bad idea? Do these demands you have for viable #1 contenders only apply when AJ isnt involved? :ti
> 
> Honestly, as far as I'm concerned AJ's only realistic next title feud contenders would either be Nikki B (who at this point in time is still a face, so who knows how long it takes till she's a heel.. at which point her first feud is likely her own sister, making her not immediately available for a championship feud) or Alicia Fox.. who had a shot at the title only recently and couldn't make it happen vs Paige. Sounds truly riveting. I'm super excited.
> 
> I really like both AJ and Paige and have already stated in my last post on here that if done right I don't really care who wins, but I think right now a heel Paige just has a ton more options titlepicture wise, realistically speaking. If it was me booking the division, the winner at SS would be a no brainer...
> 
> EDIT: Quick Addendum, either (and this has been the tendancy thusfar) Paige's "past" in NXT is not something to be used in discussion (she's being judged based on her time on the main roster, and only her time on the main roster) which would essentially mean that she's had no real contact/feuds with Emma and Nattie yet, tabula rasa.. OR we DO take it into consideration.. in which case Paige, Emma and Nattie have already proven they have great in ring chemistry, and aren't bad together in promo's either. But you can't pick and choose.. (Well, technically you can, but expect people to see right through that.. :draper2)



Sir I applaud this post :clap


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Does anyone know if a real hi-res photo exists of Paige holding the NXT womens and Divas championships? I want to get one signed at Wizard world next month but can only find that photoshopped pic.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So AJ hasn't exhausted the entire division already? A year long title reign, burying the division in promos, and beating them all at WrestleMania? Paige still hasn't faced Natalya and Emma one on one on the main roster. Two potential great ppv matches right there.
> 
> ut
> 
> Next.


I really get annoyed when people try to say AJ buried the division. Just because she called them out for dumb shit they were doing, and won title matches against them, doesn't mean she buried them. All of them got more attention when they feuded with AJ. Naomi, Cameron, & the Bellas are all in better places now than pre-AJ. Like AJ said, she was trying to get everyone to step up their games. Are you really going to try & say that anyone who wasn't a fan of the show cared about the TD as wrestlers before AJ? On top of that, they aren't the whole division.

AJ has never faced Alicia or Summer in a singles match ever. What do you think is more appealing to the casuals? Summer vs AJ, or Paige vs Natalya? I'll tell you, Summer vs AJ is a potential feud, Paige vs Natalya is a boring feud that would really only show up if they had matches on Main Event. They would never get a decent length match on a PPV because nobody outside diva fans would care. Whether you want it to be that way, or it should be that way, it's just how it is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Concepts I don't seem to be able to grasp:
> 
> -"Hotshotting Paige into the title picture was a mistake. She needed to be built up first. But you know what, let's do the exact same thing with Charlotte. Because Charlotte's tall ass vs AJ's tiny ass wouldn't look silly at all, especially with AJ going over." ???
> 
> So either you let AJ go over, basically calling up Charlotte to take an immediate feud Loss against someone not even half her size.. or you hotshot Charlotte to the title.. I'm sorry, but if Paige isn't ready for that, then Charlotte in comparison isn't even close to being ready for that. It'd be an immediate deja vu feud, not feeling that whatsoever.
> 
> -"We shouldn't be letting a champ Paige feud with a vet Nattie because Nattie is shit on the mic. Instead we should have a face vs face feud between Naomi and AJ, because Naomi is super charismatic, great on the mic and looks super credible and a real title contender after her loss vs Cameron" ???
> 
> So lemme get this straight, Emma vs Paige and Nattie vs Paige aren't options because they haven't been built up enough/aren't good enough on the mic/don't get enough of a reaction from the crowd.. but an only slightly over Naomi that isn't great on the mic either, hasn't been getting great reactions either, has lost her last feud to Cameron of all people AND is a face just like AJ, THAT somehow isn't a bad idea? Do these demands you have for viable #1 contenders only apply when AJ isnt involved? :ti
> 
> Honestly, as far as I'm concerned AJ's only realistic next title feud contenders would either be Nikki B (who at this point in time is still a face, so who knows how long it takes till she's a heel.. at which point her first feud is likely her own sister, making her not immediately available for a championship feud) or Alicia Fox.. who had a shot at the title only recently and couldn't make it happen vs Paige. Sounds truly riveting. I'm super excited.
> 
> I really like both AJ and Paige and have already stated in my last post on here that if done right I don't really care who wins, but I think right now a heel Paige just has a ton more options titlepicture wise, realistically speaking. If it was me booking the division, the winner at SS would be a no brainer...
> 
> EDIT: Quick Addendum, either (and this has been the tendancy thusfar) Paige's "past" in NXT is not something to be used in discussion (she's being judged based on her time on the main roster, and only her time on the main roster) which would essentially mean that she's had no real contact/feuds with Emma and Nattie yet, tabula rasa.. OR we DO take it into consideration.. in which case Paige, Emma and Nattie have already proven they have great in ring chemistry, and aren't bad together in promo's either. But you can't pick and choose.. (Well, technically you can, but expect people to see right through that.. :draper2)


*No one said hot shotting Paige into the title SCENE was a mistake. Giving her the BELT on her FIRST NIGHT in a fluke win was a mistake. Do you think AJ vs. Kaitlyn is remotely believable in real life? Kaitlyn is a musclebound tank that could squeeze the life out of AJ with her hands, yet they had great matches and the best feud in the last 6 years. If you actually read the post, Charlotte would be getting built up during the AJ feud with back and forth exchanges, as you had no problem with wanting Paige to do before her debut.

Naomi is pretty much screwed now, but her initial feud with AJ was great and it still needs to be finished at some point. It's a shame that Aksana ruined everything. You can't say it wouldn't spark a reaction because there's documented evidence of the crowd getting behind Naomi against a HEEL AJ. This betrayal by Paige could bring back crazy paranoid AJ and revive the dynamic character that her fans have grown to love, instead of the cuttie cutter babyface she's portrayed since her return.

Where is this multitude of feuds for Paige you keep talking about? Because she's squashed the entire division in 3 months and there's literally NO ONE left after the snorefests of Emma and Natalya. Ring chemistry doesn't matter if no one cares to see them wrestle. I don't know what's so hard about this concept. Only a fool would try to present the argument that either of these girls is over.*


----------



## FPS Scotland

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Does anyone know if a real hi-res photo exists of Paige holding the NXT womens and Divas championships? I want to get one signed at Wizard world next month but can only find that photoshopped pic.












Good enough? I found that after a 20s Google search.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

^
Is that real though or photoshop?


----------



## FPS Scotland

The Reigns Train said:


> *No one said hot shotting Paige into the title SCENE was a mistake. Giving her the BELT on her FIRST NIGHT in a fluke win was a mistake. Do you think AJ vs. Kaitlyn is remotely believable in real life? Kaitlyn is a musclebound tank that could squeeze the life out of AJ with her hands, yet they had great matches and the best feud in the last 6 years. If you actually read the post, Charlotte would be getting built up during the AJ feud with back and forth exchanges, as you had no problem with wanting Paige to do before her debut.
> 
> Naomi is pretty much screwed now, but her initial feud with AJ was great and it still needs to be finished at some point. It's a shame that Aksana ruined everything. You can't say it wouldn't spark a reaction because there's documented evidence of the crowd getting behind Naomi against a HEEL AJ. This betrayal by Paige could bring back crazy paranoid AJ and revive the dynamic character that her fans have grown to love, instead of the cuttie cutter babyface she's portrayed since her return.
> 
> Where is this multitude of feuds for Paige you keep talking about? Because she's squashed the entire division in 3 months and there's literally NO ONE left after the snorefests of Emma and Natalya. Ring chemistry doesn't matter if no one cares to see them wrestle. I don't know what's so hard about this concept. Only a fool would try to present the argument that either of these girls is over.*


I may be wrong about this, but judging from your style of typing, you seem to be getting agitated slightly. Why? This is an internet forum, and no matter what you say, it will not affect the outcome of anything WWE related. I have nothing against people debating this, but this has turned into a full blown argument over which nobody here has any control. Some people are taking things far too seriously here, you included.


----------



## FPS Scotland

Leonardo Spanky said:


> ^
> Is that real though or photoshop?


Seems real to me. If you want any decent ones, check either wwe.com, or Paige's fansite. One of them will have something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randumo24 said:


> I really get annoyed when people try to say AJ buried the division. Just because she called them out for dumb shit they were doing, and won title matches against them, doesn't mean she buried them. All of them got more attention when they feuded with AJ. Naomi, Cameron, & the Bellas are all in better places now than pre-AJ. Like AJ said, she was trying to get everyone to step up their games. Are you really going to try & say that anyone who wasn't a fan of the show cared about the TD as wrestlers before AJ? On top of that, they aren't the whole division.
> 
> AJ has never faced Alicia or Summer in a singles match ever. What do you think is more appealing to the casuals? Summer vs AJ, or Paige vs Natalya? I'll tell you, Summer vs AJ is a potential feud, Paige vs Natalya is a boring feud that would really only show up if they had matches on Main Event. They would never get a decent length match on a PPV because nobody outside diva fans would care. Whether you want it to be that way, or it should be that way, it's just how it is.


*
What's really irritating is when they jump up and down shouting AJ buried the division in one year and ignore the fact that Paige went over the entire roster in 3 months.

Being more marketable than literally everyone isn't a burial. Being more talented than literally everyone isn't a burial. Drawing interest to a floundering sector of wrestling isn't a burial. Jobbing out in almost every non title match isn't a burial.

Beating 6 year veterans on a weekly basis with 1 move is a burial. Going through the entire Divas division in 3 months is a burial. Losing to a random rookie with no character is a burial.*


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

Well that was one brutal beatdown by diva standards. I'm already sold on heel Paige, next week is the litmus test for her mic skills, a good promo can surely catapult her to a new level.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:reigns


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *No one said hot shotting Paige into the title SCENE was a mistake. Giving her the BELT on her FIRST NIGHT in a fluke win was a mistake. Do you think AJ vs. Kaitlyn is remotely believable in real life? Kaitlyn is a musclebound tank that could squeeze the life out of AJ with her hands, yet they had great matches and the best feud in the last 6 years. If you actually read the post, Charlotte would be getting built up during the AJ feud with back and forth exchanges, as you had no problem with wanting Paige to do before her debut.
> 
> Naomi is pretty much screwed now, but her initial feud with AJ was great and it still needs to be finished at some point. It's a shame that Aksana ruined everything. You can't say it wouldn't spark a reaction because there's documented evidence of the crowd getting behind Naomi against a HEEL AJ. This betrayal by Paige could bring back crazy paranoid AJ and revive the dynamic character that her fans have grown to love, instead of the cuttie cutter babyface she's portrayed since her return.
> 
> Where is this multitude of feuds for Paige you keep talking about? Because she's squashed the entire division in 3 months and there's literally NO ONE left after the snorefests of Emma and Natalya. Ring chemistry doesn't matter if no one cares to see them wrestle. I don't know what's so hard about this concept. Only a fool would try to present the argument that either of these girls is over.*


So Alicia and Aksana are the entire division now? since they are only 2 you could even say Paige squashed, her minor feud with Cameron and Naomi was more about splitting them up and starting their feud then Paige or the title. Is 2 matches with Tamina a squash too? I'm not so sure but thats still only 3 out of what 14? You're grasping at straws here.

Whether or not if you personally feel the feud will be good or not does not represent how everyone else feels as you seem to indicate in your posts, heel Paige's potential fresh main roster feuds out number AJ's face feuds, you have Emma, Nattie, Brie, Nikki(although I expect heel turn on Brie at Summerslam), Summer Rae and Layla. Where you are basically relying on an NxT call up for AJ and then having AJ win that feud which would do Charlotte more harm than good.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra

Randumo24 said:


> I really get annoyed when people try to say AJ buried the division. Just because she called them out for dumb shit they were doing, and won title matches against them, doesn't mean she buried them. All of them got more attention when they feuded with AJ. Naomi, Cameron, & the Bellas are all in better places now than pre-AJ. Like AJ said, she was trying to get everyone to step up their games. Are you really going to try & say that anyone who wasn't a fan of the show cared about the TD as wrestlers before AJ? On top of that, they aren't the whole division.


AJ did bury the division. Did you forget how irrelevant the entire division looked from TLC 2013 until AJ left? That was a direct result of AJ's reign draining the life out of the division. She created a vicious cycle where absolutely everyone was being buried and no one got any momentum. It didn't matter how many random matches on Raw that TD won, by the end of their feud with AJ they were drained of any momentum they had prior. The divas division before Wrestlemania 30 was probably one of the worst shapes it's ever been in and that was because of AJ's title reign holding the division back.

You say all the other divas are more relevant now than they were before AJ... are you seriously trying to credit AJ for that? AJ is what nearly killed their chances of being relevant. If you want proof that AJ was the reason why the division was dead, notice how it wasn't until after she left that the division started to improve for the first time since she was champion. Is it any coincidence that as soon as AJ leaves is when WWE starts investing into multiple divas at once, giving us multiple diva feuds at once, multiple divas matches at once, giving the divas actual character development, and finding a role for almost every diva on the roster? If that's not proof that AJ truly was holding the division back I don't know what is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> So Alicia and Aksana are the entire division now? since they are only 2 you could even say Paige squashed, her minor feud with Cameron and Naomi was more about splitting them up and starting their feud then Paige or the title. Is 2 matches with Tamina a squash too? I'm not so sure but thats still only 3 out of what 14? You're grasping at straws here.
> 
> Whether or not if you personally feel the feud will be good or not does not represent how everyone else as you seem to indicate in your posts, heel Paige's potential fresh main roster feuds out number AJ's face feuds, you have Emma, Nattie, Brie, Nikki(although I expect heel turn on Brie at Summerslam), Summer Rae and Layla. Where you are basically relying on an NxT call up for AJ and then having AJ win that feud which would do Charlotte more harm than good.





Randumo24 said:


> Actually, her WWE record is 17-3-1
> 
> http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/paige-7170.html


*
This was weeks ago, so her record, with only 3 and 1/2 months on the roster, is like 20-4. It's a burial, get over it. You now have two options: Stop claiming AJ buried the division with a ridiculous losing streak, or accept that Paige has done much worse in 1/3rd of the time.*

*So why are you pretending that Emma wouldn't be good for AJ? Or Nikki? AJ has legitimate beef with Nikki and a feud between them would make more sense. I don't want Brie in the title picture at all-her acting is terrible. Why are you ignoring Summer as an option for AJ? That hasn't even happened yet. The hypocrisy here is too strong.

Charlotte can win the feud after a good 3 months if she proves herself. That's why you have the buildup-to see if she's worthy. Sasha and AJ would instantly click as well. They both have feisty attitudes that would bring well needed entertainment to the Divas division.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> What's really irritating is when they jump up and down shouting AJ buried the division in one year and ignore the fact that Paige went over the entire roster in 3 months.
> 
> Being more marketable than literally everyone isn't a burial. Being more talented than literally everyone isn't a burial. Drawing interest to a floundering sector of wrestling isn't a burial. Jobbing out in almost every non title match isn't a burial.
> 
> Beating 6 year veterans on a weekly basis with 1 move is a burial. Going through the entire Divas division in 3 months is a burial. Losing to a random rookie with no character is a burial.*


Once again you seriously overrate AJ and its getting comical at this point. Everything you make fun of Paige marks for you do with AJ.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> What's really irritating is when they jump up and down shouting AJ buried the division in one year and ignore the fact that Paige went over the entire roster in 3 months.
> 
> Being more marketable than literally everyone isn't a burial. Being more talented than literally everyone isn't a burial. Drawing interest to a floundering sector of wrestling isn't a burial. Jobbing out in almost every non title match isn't a burial.
> 
> Beating 6 year veterans on a weekly basis with 1 move is a burial. Going through the entire Divas division in 3 months is a burial. Losing to a random rookie with no character is a burial.*


Sorry bud. Every 'feud' Paige was involved in was always about her opponents or someone else while she basically took a backseat. Alicia Fox going crazy, and the Fundactyls break up. The divas division has had time to grow since Paige was keeping the belt warm for AJ. Alicia Fox, Tamina, and Cameron are all jobbers anyway and obviously weren't going to beat Paige. Alicia Fox and the Funkadactyls got tv time to develop their characters while Summer Rae and Layla were doing their thing. Paige never had a shot at Natalya, Emma, and the Bellas yet (not including that no contest with Brie). 

Never saw anything like that during AJ's reign. :buried


----------



## islesfan13

tommo010 said:


> So Alicia and Aksana are the entire division now? since they are only 2 you could even say Paige squashed, her minor feud with Cameron and Naomi was more about splitting them up and starting their feud then Paige or the title. Is 2 matches with Tamina a squash too? I'm not so sure but thats still only 3 out of what 14? You're grasping at straws here.
> 
> Whether or not if you personally feel the feud will be good or not does not represent how everyone else feels as you seem to indicate in your posts, heel Paige's potential fresh main roster feuds out number AJ's face feuds, you have Emma, Nattie, Brie, Nikki(although I expect heel turn on Brie at Summerslam), Summer Rae and Layla. Where you are basically relying on an NxT call up for AJ and then having AJ win that feud which would do Charlotte more harm than good.


Saraya has a lot of chemistry with Emma, Summer, Sasha and Nattie. She knows all the girls from NXT well and could make for some great matches. As far as Alicia nobody would take her seriously in a feud with AJ, especially if AJ goes over Paige (which she wont). Right now the biggest heel in the company (diva) is Paige and the biggest face is AJ. Once this feud ends (which I believe will go for at least 2 more ppvs) Paige will move on to Brie Bella and AJ may move on to Stephanie in a Punk segment. After Paiges feud with Brie she can help elevate Emma and Summer, her two best friends who she seems to have a ton of chemistry with. Paige's time is now and the methaphor "its my house now" is more real than some believe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Sorry bud. Every 'feud' Paige was involved in was always about her opponents or someone else. Alicia Fox going crazy, and the Fundactyls break up. The divas division has had time to grow since Paige was keeping the belt warm for AJ. Alicia Fox, Tamina, and Cameron are all jobbers anyway and obviously weren't going to beat Paige, but they got tv time to develop their characters while Summer Rae and Layla were doing their thing. Paige never had a shot at Natalya, Emma, and the Bellas yet (not including that no contest with Brie).
> 
> Never saw anything like that during AJ's reign. :buried


*A bunch of characters being built up only to be knocked down by Paige. Seems much worse to me.

That no contest is documented on record, so you can't pretend it didn't happen.

Yeah, all I saw was AJ talk a lot of trash and lose. She totally made those girls look bad.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *A bunch of characters being built up only to be knocked down by Paige. Seems much worse to me.
> 
> That no contest is documented on record, so you can't pretend it didn't happen.*


The past two years the divas divison was dubbed as the worst ever, with no storylines, character development or good matches. Guess who was the face of the division at that time? I am not blaming AJ one bit but to say she elevated the division and want to go back to her constantly burying everyone is quite funny to me. There is room in this division for more than one superhero. Look at the mens division. You have Cena, reigns, Ambrose, Rusev, Lesnar, Bryan, Rollins, Orton etc. Divas division for the longest time you had AJ.


----------



## NeyNey

Fucking loved Paige on Raw. :banderas
Finally not a pussy anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> The past two years the divas divison was dubbed as the worst ever, with no storylines, character development or good matches. Guess who was the face of the division at that time? I am not blaming AJ one bit but to say she elevated the division and want to go back to her constantly burying everyone is quite funny to me. There is room in this division for more than one superhero. Look at the mens division. You have Cena, reigns, Ambrose, Rusev, Lesnar, Bryan, Rollins, Orton etc. Divas division for the longest time you had AJ.


*Name 1 person who looked strong during Paige's reign. Nao...Oh,


Spoiler: SD



you mean the girl she just submitted on a random episode of Smackdown?


 Pack it up ut*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Name 1 person who looked strong during Paige's reign. Nao...Oh,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the girl she just submitted on a random episode of Smackdown?
> 
> 
> Pack it up ut*


Alicia for one now has a character and Naomi now looks like someone who could be a future threat. Bottom line is she still has a ton of divas she can face and have great matches with. Most of them she already has shown to have great chemistry with. Summer vs Paige could be GOAT. Those two are said to have ridiculous chemistry and with Summer a face now they should go for it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

AJ is a great talent and got over with what she was given big time.

She didn't elevate the division though, let's be serious. Only spotlight on the division outside of AJ was due to Total Divas.

I won't say she buried them either. They stayed exactly where they would have regardless of AJ. I don't wanna see all those same opponents again.

And AJ just turned face and the crowds love her. She's not going heel anytime soon.

Drop the belt to heel Paige and feud with Stephanie. Only logical choice.

And build other face divas to face Paige.

Simple and effective booking. AJ with the belt does nothing at the moment. She can win it back after Mania.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Reigns Train said:


> *Name 1 person who looked strong during Paige's reign. Nao...Oh,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the girl she just submitted on a random episode of Smackdown?
> 
> 
> Pack it up ut*





Spoiler: SD



Distraction by Cameron



ut :draper2

And as opposed to AJ's reign where who looked strong? Everyone jobbed to her, no interest in seeing it again. Atleast she was heel then.

Paige doesn't even need a long reign. She can hold it until the Rumble and drop it to a face diva like Nikki/Brie or Naomi. Gives time to build other divas as well. AJ is the last diva who needs the title atm.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> Well, she just got fired and rehired, so yes, she's going to have support on her return. Where were those chants on RAW though? Exactly.
> 
> Emma/Paige is only discussed by NXT marks. It's the go to answer anytime Paige is referred to as a Botch Queen. If you haven't noticed by now, I'm speaking for the casual fan. Why do they care about this? They didn't care about Paige after weeks of squashing RAW Divas, so why would they magically get excited because she's fighting Emma, someone who's seen as nothing but a comedy jobber?
> 
> *AJ's reactions died down because THIS FEUD SUCKED! How many times does it need to be said? They dragged it on for entirely too long and the buddy buddy shit was getting painful to watch. I don't blame them at all. This heel turn is a month late. Dead silence is warranted for such an awful buildup*.


:booka

So all these months you were criticizing Paige for her sometimes inadequate pops when we all knew it was obviously the booking at fault, and now you want to use the booking card when it's AJ (top diva for 2+ years) getting the inadequate pops? Yup, that pretty much sums up the way you cherry pick your criticisms when it comes to Paige. 








ut


----------



## HHHGame78

Rampaige said:


> Someone Say my name?
> 
> So glad it is finally happpening, she is obviously far more comfortable as a heel


Exactly, most her early work in England and most her career she was a heel. She is much better at it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> Distraction by Cameron
> 
> 
> 
> ut :draper2
> 
> And as opposed to AJ's reign where who looked strong? Everyone jobbed to her, no interest in seeing it again. Atleast she was heel then.
> 
> Paige doesn't even need a long reign. She can hold it until the Rumble and drop it to a face diva like Nikki/Brie or Naomi. Gives time to build other divas as well. AJ is the last diva who needs the title atm.


*


Spoiler: Smackdown



Because that justifies a 30 second submission. Distractions usually result in rollups and quick finishers, not tedious submission holds.



Were you watching the same show as everyone else? AJ lost FREQUENTLY. Paige STILL doesn't. Why are you ignoring a 20-4 record for a rookie? *



Leonardo Spanky said:


> :booka
> 
> So all these months you were criticizing Paige for her sometimes inadequate pops when we all knew it was obviously the booking at fault, and now you want to use the booking card when it's AJ (top diva for 2+ years) getting the inadequate pops? Yup, that pretty much sums up the way you cherry pick your criticisms when it comes to Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut


*Lets see, maybe because she's TEAMING with someone she's supposed to be FIGHTING. The crowd didn't like the direction of the feud and stopped reacting to it. It's stupid. It's not like Paige got any kind of reception either, so if you're going to blame AJ, make sure you address how quiet the room gets when that shrieking sound hits.*


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :booka
> 
> So all these months you were criticizing Paige for her sometimes inadequate pops when we all knew it was obviously the booking at fault, and now you want to use the booking card when it's AJ (top diva for 2+ years) getting the inadequate pops? Yup, that pretty much sums up the way you cherry pick your criticisms when it comes to Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut


Its become obvious where he stands. He wants AJ to have all the glory until she retires. Paige is her first real threat, so he will say and do anything he can to try to prove AJ is better and will always be better. I am fine with this because it defines what a harcore mark is. the problem is this guy would never admit it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

So many questionmarks, I'm just gonna answer them in-quote as otherwise I'll be here all day. Sorry if that makes responding tougher :jarule



The Reigns Train said:


> No one said hot shotting Paige into the title SCENE was a mistake. Giving her the BELT on her FIRST NIGHT in a fluke win was a mistake. Agreed, she should not have won the belt on her debut, she should have won the belt after a feud. Infact, imho they gave the belt back to AJ so they could have that feud they skipped over the last time, now. Hence, I think Paige should go over..
> 
> Do you think AJ vs. Kaitlyn is remotely believable in real life? No I do not, but a bulky woman like Kaitlyn getting out-agiled (if that's not a word it should be)and submitted to me is still a lot more realistic than a very tall and flexible woman like Charlotte getting submitted in that scenario. And that's purely based on my knowledge of human anatomy
> 
> Kaitlyn is a musclebound tank that could squeeze the life out of AJ with her hands, yet they had great matches and the best feud in the last 6 years. *If you actually read the post* Really no need for this kind of rhetoric, you know I did. Le sigh.,
> 
> Charlotte would be getting built up during the AJ feud with back and forth exchanges, as you had no problem with wanting Paige to do before her debut. I don't think it's a great idea for the divas champ who has already beaten almost everyone on the main roster (Not buried, but beaten. There's a difference) to now go ahead and beat both of the only former NXT Champs in history on their debut feud with her. Not for the division, and not for AJ either. Just my opinion. And yes, I know Paige has had actual feuds before this one, but this is going back to the "as you had no problem.." line. Like I already said, I wanted to see Paige win the title by actual feud, not shock win. Now, looks like I might possibly get my wish belatedly. My position on this hasn't changed one bit.
> 
> Naomi is pretty much screwed now, but her initial feud with AJ was great and it still needs to be finished at some point. It's a shame that Aksana ruined everything. You can't say it wouldn't spark a reaction because there's documented evidence of the crowd getting behind Naomi against a HEEL AJ. This betrayal by Paige could bring back crazy paranoid AJ and revive the dynamic character that her fans have grown to love, instead of the cookie cutter babyface she's portrayed since her return. Interesting choice of words. I LOVED AJ's title reign at first, rooted for her every single match and PPV up to and including WM30.. Was one of her most fervent supporters before you or Randumo were even actively posting on here.. but have absolutely zero desire to see a rehash of said reign in the immediate future. And I doubt I'm the only one. So speaking as a long time AJ mark and fan, no, I would not like to see heel AJ back any time soon.
> 
> Where is this multitude of feuds for Paige you keep talking about? Because she's squashed the entire division in 3 months and there's literally NO ONE left after the snorefests of Emma and Natalya. Brie. Nikki. Summer. Naomi now that she's rid of the Cameron dead weight, assuming she regains momentum by getting back at Cameron. Face Charlotte. And I'm sorry, but I'm also gonna include Emma and Nattie. Because as much as I hate Natalya on the mic, both Emma and Nattie have shown on NXT that they have good chemistry with Paige, and as you so often remind us NXT doesn't count on the main stage, hence those feuds "never happened", hence they could still do them. Paige vs Nattie could easily revolve around ring work, and compared to Paige's mic work Nattie will look less sucky than if you'd compare it to AJ's (who is the best mic worker bar none in the divas divison right now). Emma got decent responses as a comedic jobber early on, and stating she couldn't be built up with a more serious (yet still Emma) persona is speculation based on little to nothing. So, squashed the division? She's had a single PPV feud with Naomi that was more about Naomi v Cameron than about her and Paige was still a face at the time, Tamina (who isn't even fit to compete right now and hasn't been brought up once) and Alicia. Yes, squashed the entire division. Sure. More like the complete and utter opposite


This isn't about shitting on AJ. This isn't about who's better at what. I've always given AJ her fair dues, and will continue to do so. This is about wanting as exciting and balanced a division as possible, and I personaly don't think the best way to do that is by having AJ go over Paige. AJ going off to a different feud, then getting back into the title scene and winning it at Mania sounds a lot more fun to me than her just instantly overcoming the odds again. Give me the long, drawn out route ANY DAY.

Last minute EDIT: I see most of what I'm about to post has already been stated by others, but I took the time to write it down so I'm gonna submit it anyhow dammit!! :waffle


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Because that justifies a 30 second submission. Distractions usually result in rollups and quick finishers, not tedious submission holds.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you watching the same show as everyone else? AJ lost FREQUENTLY. Paige STILL doesn't. Why are you ignoring a 20-4 record for a rookie? *
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets see, maybe because she's TEAMING with someone she's supposed to be FIGHTING. The crowd didn't like the direction of the feud and stopped reacting to it. It's stupid. It's not like Paige got any kind of reception either, so if you're going to blame AJ, make sure you address how quiet the room gets when that shrieking sound hits.*




Was a heel, and only way WWE books feuds is having the champ lose to the challenger to set up a feud.

Paige was a face. Now she just turned heel so is winning so she can look like a threat. She'll start losing soon too rest assured of that.

And she mostly only beat Alicia and Aksana anyway, not sure how she buried the division. AJ beat everyone and I still don't think she buried anyone :shrug


And for all the "crickets" these girls supposedly come out to, I heard dueling chants at BG and a good reaction when Paige turned heel so I don't see the problem here.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> This was weeks ago, so her record, with only 3 and 1/2 months on the roster, is like 20-4. It's a burial, get over it. You now have two options: Stop claiming AJ buried the division with a ridiculous losing streak, or accept that Paige has done much worse in 1/3rd of the time.*
> 
> *So why are you pretending that Emma wouldn't be good for AJ? Or Nikki? AJ has legitimate beef with Nikki and a feud between them would make more sense. I don't want Brie in the title picture at all-her acting is terrible. Why are you ignoring Summer as an option for AJ? That hasn't even happened yet. The hypocrisy here is too strong.
> 
> Charlotte can win the feud after a good 3 months if she proves herself. That's why you have the buildup-to see if she's worthy. Sasha and AJ would instantly click as well. They both have feisty attitudes that would bring well needed entertainment to the Divas division.*


That's actually up to date including Smackdown this week but thanks for including it because it proves my point, singles matches - AJ (1-2), Alicia (6-1), Aksana (2-0), Tamina (2-0) Brie (NC), Cameron (4-0), Naomi (1-1) gives her a (16-1-4) record against 7 of 15 divas (inc Aksana) yeah she buried the *entire* division right there fpalm looking at the list only Alicia and Cameron would be even be considered buried.


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> That's actually up to date including Smackdown this week but thanks for including it because it proves my point, singles matches - AJ (1-2), Alicia (6-1), Aksana (2-0), Tamina (2-0) Brie (NC), Cameron (4-0), Naomi (1-1) gives her a (16-1-4) record against 7 of 15 divas (inc Aksana) yeah she buried the *entire* division right there fpalm looking at the list only Alicia and Cameron would be even be considered buried.


And both of those are heels, so she wouldn't be feuding with either of them if she got the belt... :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> So many questionmarks, I'm just gonna answer them in-quote as otherwise I'll be here all day. Sorry if that makes responding tougher :jarule
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about shitting on AJ. This isn't about who's better at what. I've always given AJ her fair dues, and will continue to do so. This is about wanting as exciting and balanced a division as possible, and I personaly don't think the best way to do that is by having AJ go over Paige. AJ going off to a different feud, then getting back into the title scene and winning it at Mania sounds a lot more fun to me than her just instantly overcoming the odds again. Give me the long, drawn out route ANY DAY.
> 
> Last minute EDIT: I see most of what I'm about to post has already been stated by others, but I took the time to write it down so I'm gonna submit it anyhow dammit!! :waffle


*Woah woah woah wait a minute, did you just mock me for suggesting Naomi as a feud, then turn around and list her as a viable opponent for Paige after you adamantly bashed her for being a joke of a choice :kobe? Yes, I'm going to be rhetorical if you're going to be disrespectful. Why can't she get built up for AJ? It's stuff like this that screams biased blind markism. 

When will you learn to stop basing NXT work on the main roster? Did Paige's slew of awful matches not open your eyes? They won't get HALF of that time to wrestle, so all of this magical ring work that's supposed to woo the crowd won't ever be shown. Natalya and Emma are wastes of television time. WWE fans want to be entertained. If they wanted pure wrestling, they'd watch NXT or ROH. Cesaro is the best wrestler on the active roster and no one gives a fuck about him because he stopped being entertaining. Quit perpetuating the myth that ring work is going to magically put charisma vacuums over.

And why do you continue to ignore the fact that AJ hasn't wrestled half the new girls? All of you keep using the excuse of "Blah blah long title reign don't want to see it again." when she hasn't gotten a chance to work with a majority of your choices for Paige. It's blatant hypocrisy. You just want Paige to have the belt for the sake of having the belt, not because she deserves it. A belt shouldn't be a tool to put someone over, it should be a reward for BEING over. Do you want Paige to end up like Miz and Del Rio? Give them 40 title reigns and ZERO fucks will be given in return. There's no legitimate reason to say "AJ had her time, she should move on." Why, when no one else (besides a heel Nikki) is in a position to carry the division?*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> *And why do you continue to ignore the fact that AJ hasn't wrestled half the new girls? All of you keep using the excuse of "Blah blah long title reign don't want to see it again." when she hasn't gotten a chance to work with a majority of your choices for Paige. It's blatant hypocrisy. * You just want Paige to have the belt for the sake of having the belt, not because she deserves it. A belt shouldn't be a tool to put someone over, it should be a reward for BEING over. Do you want Paige to end up like Miz and Del Rio? Give them 40 title reigns and ZERO fucks will be given in return. There's no legitimate reason to say "AJ had her time, she should move on." Why, when no one else (besides a heel Nikki) is in a position to carry the division?


You mean Summer Rae and Emma? Because that's all that's really left for AJ's shovel.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> You just want Paige to have the belt for the sake of having the belt, not because she deserves it. A belt shouldn't be a tool to put someone over, it should be a reward for BEING over. [/B]


No I want Paige to have the belt because from a story point of view it makes sense, and contrary to what you believe a championship belt is a story prop not a reward for being over fpalm, do you actually feel that everyone who was ever a champion was because they where over? If you do you are more deluded than I thought, if it makes sense for someone to champion when telling a story then they get the belt. Paige's heel turn will be pointless without a championship run however long or short the story being told needs it to be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> No I want Paige to have the belt because from a story point of view it makes sense, and contrary to what you believe a championship belt is a story prop not a reward for being over fpalm, do you actually feel that everyone who was ever a champion was because they where over? If you do you are more deluded than I thought, if it makes sense for someone to champion when telling a story then they get the belt. Paige's heel turn will be pointless without a championship run however long or short the story being told needs it to be.


*The belt isn't a story prop. It's a symbol that WWE trusts someone to carry the company. Paige had her chance and she failed. Putting the belt back on her this soon with that failure fresh in people's minds would be career sabotage, especially if her next reign is transitional. 

If that's what you want, so be it :draper2*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *The belt isn't a story prop. It's a symbol that WWE trusts someone to carry the company. Paige had her chance and she failed. Putting the belt back on her this soon with that failure fresh in people's minds would be career sabotage, especially if her next reign is transitional.
> 
> If that's what you want, so be it :draper2*


There is no use arguing with you. You seriously believe everything you say is fact. AJ is not the GOAT and never will be. there are other divas who are capable of getting just as over as her if given the chance. Paige will be one of them, along with Emma and Summer. Deal with it.


----------



## Certified G

The Reigns Train said:


> *The belt isn't a story prop. It's a symbol that WWE trusts someone to carry the company. *


The Diva's belt _is_ a story prop. And a symbol that WWE trusts you to carry the company? The WWE World title? Yeah I agree, but the Diva's title? Lol, no. The Diva's title has always been used as a story prop, except for recently all diva's fueds were about the title weren't they?



The Reigns Train said:


> *Paige had her chance and she failed. Putting the belt back on her this soon with that failure fresh in people's minds would be career sabotage, especially if her next reign is transitional.
> 
> If that's what you want, so be it :draper2*


I agree with this though, I don't really see the point in Paige winning back the title so soon, especially after that disastrous title reign she just had. I'd say let AJ fued with someone else (I'd like to see her face Alicia Fox) while at the same time putting over Paige and getting the crowd more familiar with her.

After that let Paige beat AJ around Royal Rumble time, and then at Wrestlemania do Paige vs Emma. (I'm not dropping that idea! )


----------



## Freeway.86

What I don't get is why some people are so dead set on Charlotte being called up. The woman has had exactly ONE good match in NXT and that was with Natalya. Any other time she has looked very very very very green. And if you people think Paige is bad on promos, Charlotte is AWFUL. Did no one else see that segment with her and Sasha Banks a few weeks ago on NXT where Charlotte was obviously looking off screen reading a cue card sounding like a robot? Charlotte is nowhere near as ready for the main roster as people think.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> You mean Summer Rae and Emma? Because that's all that's really left for AJ's shovel.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas


-_- If you hadn't noticed, Alicia Fox has been getting pushed at Stephanie's enforcer, and AJ has never had a televised singles match against her in their entire careers. Summer & Emma are also far more interesting feuds for AJ than Natalya is for Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> What I don't get is why some people are so dead set on Charlotte being called up. The woman has had exactly ONE good match in NXT and that was with Natalya. Any other time she has looked very very very very green. And if you people think Paige is bad on promos, Charlotte is AWFUL. Did no one else see that segment with her and Sasha Banks a few weeks ago on NXT where Charlotte was obviously looking off screen reading a cue card sounding like a robot? Charlotte is nowhere near as ready for the main roster as people think.


*So are you just going to ignore Paige's awful matches on the main roster as well? Don't add to the hypocrisy. I'm starting to think they booked her to win with 1 move to protect her from botching.

I would MUCH rather Sasha be called up first and I said this months ago. The only reason I'm promoting Charlotte is because she's rumored to be next. If her promo is still bad, she can use Flair as a mouthpiece.*


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> -_- If you hadn't noticed, Alicia Fox has been getting pushed at Stephanie's enforcer, and AJ has never had a televised singles match against her in their entire careers. Summer & Emma are also far more interesting feuds for AJ than Natalya is for Paige.


Summer and Emma are faces Paige is heel now. Paige is known to have chemistry with these two. Alicia is not a formidable opponent and a match with AJ would last one ppv tops. Makes more sense to build up Paige and Emma than to have AJ bury the remainder two divas left on the roster.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Randumo24 said:


> -_- If you hadn't noticed, Alicia Fox has been getting pushed at Stephanie's enforcer, and AJ has never had a televised singles match against her in their entire careers. Summer & Emma are also far more interesting feuds for AJ than Natalya is for Paige.


Yeah, so are Eva Marie, Cameron, and Rosa Mendez. Doesn't mean shit. I'm not denying that Alicia could have a good match with AJ but I doubt they would give her another push like the one she got a few months ago


----------



## pinofreshh

Bearodactyl said:


> So many questionmarks, I'm just gonna answer them in-quote as otherwise I'll be here all day. Sorry if that makes responding tougher :jarule
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about shitting on AJ. This isn't about who's better at what. I've always given AJ her fair dues, and will continue to do so. This is about wanting as exciting and balanced a division as possible, and I personaly don't think the best way to do that is by having AJ go over Paige. AJ going off to a different feud, then getting back into the title scene and winning it at Mania sounds a lot more fun to me than her just instantly overcoming the odds again. Give me the long, drawn out route ANY DAY.
> 
> Last minute EDIT: I see most of what I'm about to post has already been stated by others, but I took the time to write it down so I'm gonna submit it anyhow dammit!! :waffle


Most logical post here.

As an AJ mark, I still think it would be best if she put Paige over. I'll have to agree that she has potential, because now she actually has direction. Her personality now meshes with the character she has to play, so another title reign in my opinion for Paige would be fresher than her first run.

We don't need AJ to completely run over everyone on the roster, there really seems like no other alternative at this point, I don't know of anyone else at this point that could "carry the torch" that would make any sense. The only other diva I could think of is Alicia, but she's kind of disappeared off screen and blended in with more of a group that it would just seem odd. Forget about any of the Bella's, as long as they're banging the top guys, we're not going to see any heel runs from them anytime soon. I really think Paige is the best option, she got a little bit of heat & reaction for turning on AJ. If she can keep up this bitterness of her character, no doubt in my mind she will be impressive.

Then in the mean time, AJ can try to chase after the title to try and rebuild crowd backing behind her, and get her over with the crowd as well.


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *So are you just going to ignore Paige's awful matches on the main roster as well? Don't add to the hypocrisy. I'm starting to think they booked her to win with 1 move to protect her from botching.
> 
> I would MUCH rather Sasha be called up first and I said this months ago. The only reason I'm promoting Charlotte is because she's rumored to be next. If her promo is still bad, she can use Flair as a mouthpiece.*


Paige has it, You may not see it but she does. Just like I never saw anything in AJ but she is doing something right and has it as well. Neither will ever be Manami Toyota or Sara Del Rey in the ring but both have what it takes to make the division work and mean something, not many of the Woman on the roster have that gift that these 2 do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lexrules said:


> Paige has it, You may not see it but she does. Just like I never saw anything in AJ but she is doing something right and has it as well. Neither will ever be Manami Toyota or Sara Del Rey in the ring but both have what it takes to make the division work and mean something, not many of the Woman on the roster have that gift that these 2 do.


*Honestly, you have to be blind not to see IT in AJ from day 1. She actually did excellent improv segments and won every NXT challenge when it was recorded in front of a live arena audience. 

That had nothing to do with ring work, but being a SPORTS ENTERTAINER. The same can't be said for Paige. People forget what this business is about.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *So are you just going to ignore Paige's awful matches on the main roster as well? Don't add to the hypocrisy. I'm starting to think they booked her to win with 1 move to protect her from botching.
> 
> I would MUCH rather Sasha be called up first and I said this months ago. The only reason I'm promoting Charlotte is because she's rumored to be next. If her promo is still bad, she can use Flair as a mouthpiece.*


Where I like the idea of Flair being Charolette's mouthpiece, but after Flair's last appearance after having "light wine" :lol, I am not sure having Flair involved in Diva's feuds would be a good thing.

Be HELLA entertaining for me (and probably most of us) though :lel


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *So are you just going to ignore Paige's awful matches on the main roster as well? Don't add to the hypocrisy. I'm starting to think they booked her to win with 1 move to protect her from botching.
> 
> I would MUCH rather Sasha be called up first and I said this months ago. The only reason I'm promoting Charlotte is because she's rumored to be next. If her promo is still bad, she can use Flair as a mouthpiece.*


That's not really fair though is it ? I mean you say paige is really AWFUL on the mic and aj would have to carry her but then say if charlotte is awful she's allowed to use her dad as a mouthpiece. Also i don't see why people want her called up so soon ? Even if she is called up how is fueding with aj gonna help her ? There not gonna make the same mistake they did with paige by putting the title on her pretty much straight away so how is jobbing to aj gonna build her up.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Randumo24 said:


> -_- If you hadn't noticed, Alicia Fox has been getting pushed at Stephanie's enforcer, and AJ has never had a televised singles match against her in their entire careers. Summer & Emma are also far more interesting feuds for AJ than Natalya is for Paige.


Which ties in with me saying AJ can drop the title and move onto a feud with Stephanie and her hench-women.

Heel Paige can feud with the Bellas, Emma, Nattie, Naomi, Summer, Layla etc. See how many face challengers are there?


There is literally ZERO benefit in another long AJ reign, especially as a face. Nothing we haven't seen before already. Might as well watch 2013 episodes online.


----------



## PUNKY

RAVEN said:


> Which ties in with me saying AJ can drop the title and move onto a feud with Stephanie and her hench-women.
> 
> Heel Paige can feud with the Bellas, Emma, Nattie, Naomi, Summer, Layla etc. See how many face challengers are there?


Yeah and nikki even said in a recent interview she want's to work with heel paige, Maybe she knows something we don't. :dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PUNKY said:


> That's not really fair though is it ? I mean you say paige is really AWFUL on the mic and aj would have to carry her but then say if charlotte is awful she's allowed to use her dad as a mouthpiece. Also i don't see why people want her called up so soon ? Even if she is called up how is fueding with aj gonna help her ? There not gonna make the same mistake they did with paige by putting the title on her pretty much straight away so how is jobbing to aj gonna build her up.


*
So where were you when Evan brought up using Regal as a manager for Paige and I agreed with it? Is that not fair too? I expect some consistency here.

Losing to AJ will motivate her to work her way back to the top of the ladder from scratch. The story writes itself and makes for compelling television. You can't get behind someone who just had a bad title reign, simply because they switched sides. She needs time to recover from that and establish credibility.*

*Edit: You meant Charlotte. I misread that. Read the last page. I never said AJ had to win the feud.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Yeah, so are Eva Marie, Cameron, and Rosa Mendez. Doesn't mean shit. I'm not denying that Alicia could have a good match with AJ but I doubt they would give her another push like the one she got a few months ago


It does because Alicia is obviously the leader of the group. They all come out to her music, and she's the one giving the orders in the matches. 



islesfan13 said:


> Summer and Emma are faces Paige is heel now. Paige is known to have chemistry with these two. Alicia is not a formidable opponent and a match with AJ would last one ppv tops. Makes more sense to build up Paige and Emma than to have AJ bury the remainder two divas left on the roster.


Summer is really in an undefined role right now. She's basically done everything heel other than the parts involving Fandango. Emma is not locked in any role right now either because she hasn't been involved in any sort of storyline since Santino.


----------



## islesfan13

PUNKY said:


> Yeah and nikki even said in a recent interview she want's to work with heel paige, Maybe she knows something we don't. :dance


Paige is obviously going to go over AJ. Maybe at Summerslam on her birthday or maybe NOC. Buts its going to happen. No way AJ beats Paige clean more than three times.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> So where were you when Evan brought up using Regal as a manager for Paige and I agreed with it? Is that not fair too? I expect some consistency here.
> 
> Losing to AJ will motivate her to work her way back to the top of the ladder from scratch. The story writes itself and makes for compelling television. You can't get behind someone who just had a bad title reign, simply because they switched sides. She needs time to recover from that and establish credibility.*



Moving back up the ladder works for faces, not heels.

AJ should lose and then Stephanie and her can get into a feud where AJ doesn't get opportunities for the title and has to fight her way back to the top. More compelling story imo.

She ruled for over a year on top. She will get enough spotlight without being in the title picture but the title picture can be used to give other divas a chance. AJ should drop the title, she is the one diva guaranteed screen time without the belt.


----------



## islesfan13

Randumo24 said:


> It does because Alicia is obviously the leader of the group. They all come out to her music, and she's the one giving the orders in the matches.
> 
> 
> 
> Summer is really in an undefined role right now. She's basically done everything heel other than the parts involving Fandango. Emma is not locked in any role right now either because she hasn't been involved in any sort of storyline since Santino.


Where are you going with this? Having Paige feud with those two helps build their character and boom, adds two more credible divas to the roster. The stories write themselves. Also Paige vs Summer and Paige vs Emma are two possible great matches.


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *Honestly, you have to be blind not to see IT in AJ from day 1. She actually did excellent improv segments and won every NXT challenge when it was recorded in front of a live arena audience.
> 
> That had nothing to do with ring work, but being a SPORTS ENTERTAINER. The same can't be said for Paige. People forget what this business is about.*


It's Pro Wrestling. You still need to perform in the ring. 95% of the story is told in the ring. That is how it is and how it always has been. I happen to know AJ personally since she has often worked with me and my company here in Jersey and she herself would most likely slap you in the face for saying its all about the entertainment side.

Just saying.


----------



## Joshi Judas

PUNKY said:


> Yeah and nikki even said in a recent interview she want's to work with heel paige, Maybe she knows something we don't. :dance



Yeah she's taking lessons from :cena3

Will start overcoming the odds and kicking out at two gradually. Mania main event Fearless Nikki vs Paige :dance:dance:dance


----------



## pointoforder

Well I know some thought they free styled the PPV match. Not the case. This picture of Orton and kids, shows Paige and AJ in the ring going over the match beforehand. Just didn't click in the match I guess.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Moving back up the ladder works for faces, not heels.
> 
> AJ should lose and then Stephanie and her can get into a feud where AJ doesn't get opportunities for the title and has to fight her way back to the top. More compelling story imo.
> 
> She ruled for over a year on top. She will get enough spotlight without being in the title picture but the title picture can be used to give other divas a chance. AJ should drop the title, she is the one diva guaranteed screen time without the belt.


*
Why, so we can see a repeat of the Brie storyline? No thanks. AJ deserves unique feuds to make her reign fresh and exciting. All of you complain about last year's monotony, but refuse to entertain the idea of AJ fighting different people.*



Lexrules said:


> It's Pro Wrestling. You still need to perform in the ring. 95% of the story is told in the ring. That is how it is and how it always has been. I happen to know AJ personally since she has often worked with me and my company here in Jersey and she herself would most likely slap you in the face for saying its all about the entertainment side.
> 
> Just saying.


*I said the NXT segments had nothing to do with ring work. AJ's ring work is excellent, but that's not the point here. You and other people in this thread put too much emphasis on the good matches you think Paige could have while disregarding the entertainment aspect of the business, which totally outweighs ring ability. 

Since people love bringing up Reigns, he's one of the most limited workers on the roster, yet the most entertaining guy by a large margin. Cesaro is the best wrestler on the roster, yet comes out to crickets, so you should probably reconsider before pulling that 95% out of your ass.
*


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Why, so we can see a repeat of the Brie storyline? No thanks. AJ deserves unique feuds to make her reign fresh and exciting. All of you complain about last year's monotony, but refuse to entertain the idea of AJ fighting different people.*



What? :lol

There are no unique feuds for AJ, outside the Paige one.

Even if there are, Paige has more unique feuds.

AJ on a long reign again is what's monotonous. AJ can fight different people without a title, she's sure to have a feud/matches on TV. For other divas, it's really a gamble who gets screen time and who doesn't. Only the ones in the title picture usually do.


----------



## PUNKY

islesfan13 said:


> Paige is obviously going to go over AJ. Maybe at Summerslam on her birthday or maybe NOC. Buts its going to happen. No way AJ beats Paige clean more than three times.


Hopefully at summerslam on her birthday. Make it happen trips. :cheer:cheer:cheer


RAVEN said:


> *Yeah she's taking lessons from* :cena3
> 
> Will start overcoming the odds and kicking out at two gradually. Mania main event Fearless Nikki vs Paige :dance:dance:dance


Obviously. :cool2 No way were seeing a diva match at mania without aj involved though Lol.

I don't even see why charlotte is being discussed in the title picture to be honest. Imo Sasha should be called up along with charlotte and they could reform the bff's.(Sent by steph to keep her out of the title picture for a while, They could be some sort of bodyguards) Aj could start a fued with all 3 of them (Summer as well obvs) That could last for a few months while Paige (heel champ) fueds with nikki,emma,nattie etc. Who the hell wants to see another boring long aj title reign.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Why, so we can see a repeat of the Brie storyline? No thanks. AJ deserves unique feuds to make her reign fresh and exciting. All of you complain about last year's monotony, but refuse to entertain the idea of AJ fighting different people.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I said the NXT segments had nothing to do with ring work. AJ's ring work is excellent, but that's not the point here. You and other people in this thread put too much emphasis on the good matches you think Paige could have while disregarding the entertainment aspect of the business, which totally outweighs ring ability.
> 
> Since people love bringing up Reigns, he's one of the most limited workers on the roster, yet the most entertaining guy by a large margin. So, you should probably reconsider pulling that 95% out of your ass.
> *


AJ can wrestle other people, she just doesn't have to be champion while doing it. AJ already had a full year reign. Another year AJ reign would kill Paiges momentum along with any other possible diva who is capable of getting over. All I have to say is Thank God you are not the Booker, or else everyone in the divas division would be buried for AJ and Reigns would be the champion.


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Why, so we can see a repeat of the Brie storyline? No thanks. AJ deserves unique feuds to make her reign fresh and exciting. All of you complain about last year's monotony, but refuse to entertain the idea of AJ fighting different people.*


LOL, She has a new person to fight who is on the same if not better level then she is in Paige. Like I said you may not like her but she is the most all around best ring worker the company has and has the talent to get her and others over.


----------



## islesfan13

PUNKY said:


> Hopefully at summerslam on her birthday. Make it happen trips. :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> Obviously. :cool2 No way were seeing a diva match at mania without aj involved though Lol.
> 
> I don't even see why charlotte is being discussed in the title picture to be honest. Imo Sasha should be called up along with charlotte and they could reform the bff's.(Sent by steph to keep her out of the title picture for a while, They could be some sort of bodyguards) Aj could start a fued with all 3 of them (Summer as well obvs) That could last for a few months while Paige (heel champ) fueds with nikki,emma,nattie etc. *Who the hell wants to see another boring long aj title reign*.


Reigns train and Randumo?


----------



## pinofreshh

I think it would be nice if AJ took a break from being at the top of the food chain, have fun with some of the "mid-card" (for lack of a better term really) divas and help put them over. She's a master seller and great at promos, she could just put over other stars in the mean time and then fight to be in charge later down the road on the RTWM.

Too much time at the top, she'll might just become another :cena4

But this isn't the AJ discussion thread, it's the Paige thread. So I'm going to stick by this and say I want to see what else Paige can do. Her ferocity from RAW during her heel turn worked out pretty good and it got the casuals in the crowd involved. As long as she can keep the momentum going, this can lead to something pretty awesome.


----------



## PUNKY

islesfan13 said:


> Reigns train and Randumo?


Yeah i should edit it now to Apart from hardcore aj marks. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PUNKY said:


> I don't even see why charlotte is being discussed in the title picture to be honest. Imo Sasha should be called up along with charlotte and they could reform the bff's.(Sent by steph to keep her out of the title picture for a while, They could be some sort of bodyguards) Aj could start a fued with all 3 of them (Summer as well obvs) That could last for a few months while Paige (heel champ) fueds with nikki,emma,nattie etc. Who the hell wants to see another boring long aj title reign.


*But you didn't answer the question. Would having Regal as Paige's manager be considered unfair too?*


----------



## pinofreshh

Besides, I don't see why the really aggressive AJ marks are complaining so much. If Paige gets another run at the title and it fails, then it'll be all the more reason to stand up tall and say "I told ya so!" later on.

:draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Paige doesn't need Regal. Must have been fantasy booking by someone. But without Flair, Charlotte has no business being on Raw as she is right now. Bayley and Sasha are more than ready.


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Why, so we can see a repeat of the Brie storyline? No thanks. AJ deserves unique feuds to make her reign fresh and exciting. All of you complain about last year's monotony, but refuse to entertain the idea of AJ fighting different people.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I said the NXT segments had nothing to do with ring work. AJ's ring work is excellent, but that's not the point here. You and other people in this thread put too much emphasis on the good matches you think Paige could have while disregarding the entertainment aspect of the business, which totally outweighs ring ability.
> 
> Since people love bringing up Reigns, he's one of the most limited workers on the roster, yet the most entertaining guy by a large margin. Cesaro is the best wrestler on the roster, yet comes out to crickets, so you should probably reconsider before pulling that 95% out of your ass.
> *



I really don't think Reigns has any crowd pop to call home about. Sure people like him but it's not overwhelming by any regard. You put Reigns pop against let's say a Bryan pop it's not even close. The idea is to have the total package. That is what succeeds in the sport of Professional Wrestling. I don't know if you have noticed it but HHH is moving it back to a more old school, workrate gets you over more type of still over just doing it on the mic. It is how it should be and always should be.

You could call it whatever you want but the idea still revolves around Pro Wrestling as it always has.


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *But you didn't answer the question. Would having Regal as Paige's manager be considered unfair too?*


Yes. I don't think any diva should have a manager at this point. They need to try and get over themselves without help from past vets. I just don't see the need for either paige or charlotte to have anybody helping them out. If paige can do it on her own now with the crappy booking she got during her reign then charlotte (If she gets booked decently) should be able to as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PUNKY said:


> Yes. I don't think any diva should have a manager at this point. They need to try and get over themselves without help from past vets. I just don't see the need for either paige or charlotte to have anybody helping them out. If paige can do it on her own now with the crappy booking she got during her reign then charlotte (If she gets booked decently) should be able to as well.


*Then I'll accept that. And with this brand new Paige(8*D) comes a brand new conversation.*
*
How do you think her heel promos will work? Will she let her aggressiveness speak for her, or spend extended time arguing with AJ?

I think it would be best for them to have a more physical feud with less talking. Let there be back and forth exchanges, and promos where necessary, but focus most of the attention on assaults.

The Divas division has been getting stale recently and this is the kind of spark it needs to be exciting again.*


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *Then I'll accept that. And with this brand new Paige(8*D) comes a brand new conversation.*
> *
> How do you think her heel promos will work? Will she let her aggressiveness speak for her, or spend extended time arguing with AJ?
> 
> I think it would be best for them to have a more physical feud with less talking. Let there be back and forth exchanges, and promos where necessary, but focus most of the attention on assaults.*


I personally think it should get bloody. Would love to see that. Both girls don't give a inch and the hatred get so that the feud gets more and more violent. I personally would love to see it end in either a Steel Cage or even a Hell in The Cell with both girls bloody. Believe me neither girl is afraid to get their hands dirty and use blood to sell the feud. It would show a different side to both woman and one not seen in a very, very long time. It also would bring the division to new heights of credibility.

Good old school wrestling as it should be.


----------



## Joshi Judas

She shouldn't talk much, spend more time ass kicking. She can be condescending and bitchy when she has to speak.

AJ should do more of the talking and take more of a beating in the weeks leading up to Summerslam.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> Woah woah woah wait a minute, did you just mock me for suggesting Naomi as a feud, then turn around and list her as a viable opponent for Paige after you adamantly bashed her for being a joke of a choice :kobe? Yes, I'm going to be rhetorical if you're going to be disrespectful. Why can't she get built up for AJ? It's stuff like this that screams biased blind markism.


Lol, not sure where I was being disrespectful, I was actually trying really hard to stay constructive but okay, sowwy :sansa

Let me nuance the above for a second: I "mocked" (which was not my intent by the way, just putting that out there; it's just that sometimes while explaining things I can end up being a bit of an asshole, sorry bout that :moyes1) you for suggesting Naomi SOLELY because you suggested her as a feud partner for AJ right after trashing Emma and Nattie as possible feud partners for Paige. The three seem very similar to me as far as "being able to go in ring but not being fantasticly over/great on the mic" and thus the line drawn in the sand between them seemed somewhat hypocritical to me. _I _ however have never said that Emma and Nattie weren't titlefeud material, so when I name Naomi as a viable opponent for Paige as well (especially since Paige is now heel, which would likely mean a very different _vibe_ storyline wise if they did end up feuding again, removing the redundancy factor) I'm not actually disagreeing with myself. 
Hope that clears that up!

And yes, Naomi could be built up for AJ. Ofcourse. So could Layla, and Summer, and Emma. There's still TONS of feuds I'm looking forward to seeing AJ in, both for and not for the title because I have faith in her staying with the company for quite some time. 
But from the most basic, elementary perspective possible: Right now, AJ is a defacto face. Faces, USUALLY, fight heels. It's the nature of the beast, and sure there are exceptions (most recently the Paige-Naomi feud that revolved mostly around the Funkadactyls splitting up, and showed some very.. "creative" booking having Cameron "feud" with Paige, only for Naomi to get the titleshot) but we're not talking exceptions, we're talking basic WWE norm. 
Paige is a heel. She fights faces.

Currently, we have Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie, Paige, Rosa Mendes and Tamina in the *heel *department. 6 girls.
The faces are AJ, Nattie, Emma, Summer, Brie, Nikki, Layla and Naomi. 8 Girls

Removing Paige and AJ from the equation (since we're talking PAST this feud), factoring in Tamina's current injured status, and in the understanding that any girl getting called up right now could be used as either a heel or a face and would therefore score both of them equal points, that leaves 4 possible feuds for AJ, 7 for Paige. 

Those 4 for AJ are Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie and Rosa.

The 7 for Paige are Natalya, Emma, Summer, Brie, Nikki, Layla and Naomi. 

ASSUMING that in the next few months during the remainder of the Paige and AJ feud at LEAST one, maybe two of the seven faces turns heel, scoring things up 5 - 6 or 6 - 5 in the possible feud department.. is it REALLY so strange that when I look at the names on the lists I see more CURRENTLY viable options for Paige than for AJ? 

Look, I have no doubt that without MUCH effort a little fantasy booking could do wonders. Have Nikki turn heel, have her fight her sister while AJ's still fighting Paige, then have AJ feud with Nikki for the title while Paige goes after Brie for Steph or something. Then after a while maybe give it to Nikki and have her go vs summer, and so on and so forth. Shit's easy. ALL I'm saying is with how the cards are dealt right now I'd have a much less convoluted time booking a Paige reign. And I'm not sure why people are taking it the wrong way, it seems kinda factual to me :draper2



The Reigns Train said:


> You just want Paige to have the belt for the sake of having the belt, not because she deserves it. A belt shouldn't be a tool to put someone over, it should be a reward for BEING over. Do you want Paige to end up like Miz and Del Rio? Give them 40 title reigns and ZERO fucks will be given in return. There's no legitimate reason to say "AJ had her time, she should move on." Why, when no one else (besides a heel Nikki) is in a position to carry the division?


I honestly just think it's better for the division. I think AJ will do great even without the title, i think she'll keep whatever feud she's in (I like Raven's idea of a Steph feud) interesting and feel like a big deal regardless of the title's involvement. I think the choices currently at Paige's disposal are more divers and interesting, with several of my favorites in a position to be built up by feuding for the title (Summer, Emma especially) so that's an added bonus. Therefore, I feel we could easily keep two simultaneous and interesting diva feuds going, and that sounds like music to my ears. That's really all there is to it on my end..

EDIT: OH SHIT SORRY FOR THE WALL OF TEXT. I TOTALLY ZONED OUT ON THAT ONE :aryalol


----------



## pinofreshh

RAVEN said:


> She shouldn't talk much, spend more time ass kicking. She can be condescending and bitchy when she has to speak.
> 
> AJ should do more of the talking and take more of a beating in the weeks leading up to Summerslam.


:clap


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *Then I'll accept that. And with this brand new Paige(8*D) comes a brand new conversation.*
> *
> How do you think her heel promos will work? Will she let her aggressiveness speak for her, or spend extended time arguing with AJ?
> 
> I think it would be best for them to have a more physical feud with less talking. Let there be back and forth exchanges, and promos where necessary, but focus most of the attention on assaults.
> 
> The Divas division has been getting stale recently and this is the kind of spark it needs to be exciting again.*


Well personally i think it should be a more physical fued. Like you said there will need to be some promos but for the time being while paige is still working on her mic skills (Although she did do great on commentary) keep it more physical. Even in nxt paige was more action rather than speaking which fits her character perfectly. Less talk more action.


----------



## gl83

Bearodactyl said:


> Lol, not sure where I was being disrespectful, I was actually trying really hard to stay constructive but okay, sowwy :sansa
> 
> Let me nuance the above for a second: I "mocked" (which was not my intent by the way, just putting that out there; it's just that sometimes while explaining things I can end up being a bit of an asshole, sorry bout that :moyes1) you for suggesting Naomi SOLELY because you suggested her as a feud partner for AJ right after trashing Emma and Nattie as possible feud partners for Paige. The three seem very similar to me as far as "being able to go in ring but not being fantasticly over/great on the mic" and thus the line drawn in the sand between them seemed somewhat hypocritical to me. _I _ however have never said that Emma and Nattie weren't titlefeud material, so when I name Naomi as a viable opponent for Paige as well (especially since Paige is now heel, which would likely mean a very different _vibe_ storyline wise if they did end up feuding again, removing the redundancy factor) I'm not actually disagreeing with myself.
> Hope that clears that up!
> 
> And yes, Naomi could be built up for AJ. Ofcourse. So could Layla, and Summer, and Emma. There's still TONS of feuds I'm looking forward to seeing AJ in, both for and not for the title because I have faith in her staying with the company for quite some time.
> But from the most basic, elementary perspective possible: Right now, AJ is a defacto face. Faces, USUALLY, fight heels. It's the nature of the beast, and sure there are exceptions (most recently the Paige-Naomi feud that revolved mostly around the Funkadactyls splitting up, and showed some very.. "creative" booking having Cameron "feud" with Paige, only for Naomi to get the titleshot) but we're not talking exceptions, we're talking basic WWE norm.
> Paige is a heel. She fights faces.
> 
> Currently, we have Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie, Paige, Rosa Mendes and Tamina in the *heel *department. 6 girls.
> The faces are AJ, Nattie, Emma, Summer, Brie, Nikki, Layla and Naomi. 8 Girls
> 
> Removing Paige and AJ from the equation (since we're talking PAST this feud), factoring in Tamina's current injured status, and in the understanding that any girl getting called up right now could be used as either a heel or a face and would therefore score both of them equal points, that leaves 4 possible feuds for AJ, 7 for Paige.
> 
> Those 4 for AJ are Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie and Rosa.
> 
> The 7 for Paige are Natalya, Emma, Summer, Brie, Nikki, Layla and Naomi.
> 
> ASSUMING that in the next few months during the remainder of the Paige and AJ feud at LEAST one, maybe two of the seven faces turns heel, scoring things up 5 - 6 or 6 - 5 in the possible feud department.. is it REALLY so strange that when I look at the names on the lists I see more CURRENTLY viable options for Paige than for AJ?
> 
> Look, I have no doubt that without MUCH effort a little fantasy booking could do wonders. Have Nikki turn heel, have her fight her sister while AJ's still fighting Paige, then have AJ feud with Nikki for the title while Paige goes after Brie for Steph or something. Then after a while maybe give it to Nikki and have her go vs summer, and so on and so forth. Shit's easy. ALL I'm saying is with how the cards are dealt right now I'd have a much less convoluted time booking a Paige reign. And I'm not sure why people are taking it the wrong way, it seems kinda factual to me :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just think it's better for the division. I think AJ will do great even without the title, i think she'll keep whatever feud she's in (I like Raven's idea of a Steph feud) interesting and feel like a big deal regardless of the title's involvement. I think the choices currently at Paige's disposal are more divers and interesting, with several of my favorites in a position to be built up by feuding for the title (Summer, Emma especially) so that's an added bonus. Therefore, I feel we could easily keep two simultaneous and interesting diva feuds going, and that sounds like music to my ears. That's really all there is to it on my end..



But, what reason would Steph have to go after AJ? If anything Stephanie will continue to harass and torment the Bellas. The main issue I have with Paige getting the title is who does she have to work with when she gets it.


Regardless of what happens at SummerSlam between Brie and Stephanie, Steph will continue to target Brie Bella and by proxy her sister, Nikki. So that takes them out of the equation. Naomi just got squashed by Paige in 30 seconds on Smackdown and will more likely be feuding with Cameron for awhile. If nothing else it's a TD-related storyline. That takes her out of the equation. Summer & Layla are pretty confusing. On one hand they're tormenting Fandango, but then again, Summer sure didn't have any problems beating the tar out of Nikki Bella and even getting into the face of the ref when he admonished her a few weeks back; worked as Heels against AJ & Paige last week and have been working as Heels on house shows. So for all intents and purposes, her and Layla are definitely Heels. That leaves Natalya and Emma. Nattie is basically in the veteran role and is used to put over other Divas en route to PPV matches, the same role Alciia Fox had prior to a few months ago. Emma is a comedy character. A modern-day Jillian Hall. I can't see her getting a serious push any time soon. 


Outside of AJ, I don't see anyone that Paige can realistically feud with anytime soon. AJ at least has both Fox(who has been built up in recent months as Stephanie's hired hit-woman) and Lay-Rae for possible feuds.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *Then I'll accept that. And with this brand new Paige(8*D) comes a brand new conversation.*
> *
> How do you think her heel promos will work? Will she let her aggressiveness speak for her, or spend extended time arguing with AJ?
> 
> I think it would be best for them to have a more physical feud with less talking. Let there be back and forth exchanges, and promos where necessary, but focus most of the attention on assaults.
> 
> The Divas division has been getting stale recently and this is the kind of spark it needs to be exciting again.*


Agreed on the more physical side it fits giving Paige's obvious size and power advantage over AJ coupled with AJ's selling but there will also be room for a little mic time if Paige can continue the style of promo she gave in the Fall Out promo this week.




Cocky brash even a hint of slightly unhinged and intimidating. Paige goes over at Summerslam then start a new version of the Anti Diva where she starts taking out all the face "Barbie Diva's" maybe start with Brie at the behest of Stephanie. AJ can help develop some of the heel mid card diva's, eventually all roads will lead back to AJ and Paige at Wrestlemania where she regains.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Lol, not sure where I was being disrespectful, I was actually trying really hard to stay constructive but okay, sowwy :sansa
> 
> Let me nuance the above for a second: I "mocked" (which was not my intent by the way, just putting that out there; it's just that sometimes while explaining things I can end up being a bit of an asshole, sorry bout that :moyes1) you for suggesting Naomi SOLELY because you suggested her as a feud partner for AJ right after trashing Emma and Nattie as possible feud partners for Paige. The three seem very similar to me as far as "being able to go in ring but not being fantasticly over/great on the mic" and thus the line drawn in the sand between them seemed somewhat hypocritical to me. _I _ however have never said that Emma and Nattie weren't titlefeud material, so when I name Naomi as a viable opponent for Paige as well (especially since Paige is now heel, which would likely mean a very different _vibe_ storyline wise if they did end up feuding again, removing the redundancy factor) I'm not actually disagreeing with myself.
> Hope that clears that up!
> 
> And yes, Naomi could be built up for AJ. Ofcourse. So could Layla, and Summer, and Emma. There's still TONS of feuds I'm looking forward to seeing AJ in, both for and not for the title because I have faith in her staying with the company for quite some time.
> But from the most basic, elementary perspective possible: Right now, AJ is a defacto face. Faces, USUALLY, fight heels. It's the nature of the beast, and sure there are exceptions (most recently the Paige-Naomi feud that revolved mostly around the Funkadactyls splitting up, and showed some very.. "creative" booking having Cameron "feud" with Paige, only for Naomi to get the titleshot) but we're not talking exceptions, we're talking basic WWE norm.
> Paige is a heel. She fights faces.
> 
> Currently, we have Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie, Paige, Rosa Mendes and Tamina in the *heel *department. 6 girls.
> The faces are AJ, Nattie, Emma, Summer, Brie, Nikki, Layla and Naomi. 8 Girls
> 
> Removing Paige and AJ from the equation (since we're talking PAST this feud), factoring in Tamina's current injured status, and in the understanding that any girl getting called up right now could be used as either a heel or a face and would therefore score both of them equal points, that leaves 4 possible feuds for AJ, 7 for Paige.
> 
> Those 4 for AJ are Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie and Rosa.
> 
> The 7 for Paige are Natalya, Emma, Summer, Brie, Nikki, Layla and Naomi.
> 
> ASSUMING that in the next few months during the remainder of the Paige and AJ feud at LEAST one, maybe two of the seven faces turns heel, scoring things up 5 - 6 or 6 - 5 in the possible feud department.. is it REALLY so strange that when I look at the names on the lists I see more CURRENTLY viable options for Paige than for AJ?
> 
> Look, I have no doubt that without MUCH effort a little fantasy booking could do wonders. Have Nikki turn heel, have her fight her sister while AJ's still fighting Paige, then have AJ feud with Nikki for the title while Paige goes after Brie for Steph or something. Then after a while maybe give it to Nikki and have her go vs summer, and so on and so forth. Shit's easy. ALL I'm saying is with how the cards are dealt right now I'd have a much less convoluted time booking a Paige reign. And I'm not sure why people are taking it the wrong way, it seems kinda factual to me :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just think it's better for the division. I think AJ will do great even without the title, i think she'll keep whatever feud she's in (I like Raven's idea of a Steph feud) interesting and feel like a big deal regardless of the title's involvement. I think the choices currently at Paige's disposal are more divers and interesting, with several of my favorites in a position to be built up by feuding for the title (Summer, Emma especially) so that's an added bonus. Therefore, I feel we could easily keep two simultaneous and interesting diva feuds going, and that sounds like music to my ears. That's really all there is to it on my end..


*The problem is Naomi is no longer a viable feud for Paige. Read Smackdown spoilers, and refer to MITB. No one wants to see that again so soon. So now we have 6 choices. 

Natalya: Used as a tool for the last 4 YEARS to make younger girls look good. The disgruntled old lady shtick got old in 2012, and she doesn't have an entertaining bone in her body. No one would take this feud seriously. Crickets. Dead crickets.

Emma: Played second fiddle to Santino for an entire month and disappeared from television for a very long time. Gets no reaction whatsoever and would need a hardcore repackaging to even be looked at as a threat.

Summer: Constantly paired with someone and never gets time to shine on her on. I started watching NXT after Paige got promoted to see what the hype was about, and Summer was DEFINITELY a standout. She's my favorite character next to Sasha, however, she's been critically misused on the main roster for over a year and WWE has no plans to pull her away from Layla anytime soon. I've seen the Summer/Paige feud, it was good. Just unlikely to happen on RAW.

Brie: Horrible actress, shouldn't be involved in any major storyline ever again. That's it.

Layla: Always a sidekick, had a lackluster title run when she was on her own, and can't do much besides dance. Another uninteresting feud.

Nikki: Good for business. No need to repeat my hundred posts about this.

So that leaves us with ...SURPRISE unk Nikki Bella.


Contrary to popular belief, my scenarios aren't created just to favor AJ, but the viewer. Since Paige can't hold her own on the mic, it limits her possible feuds when her opponents suck the life out of the venue.*


----------



## gl83

According to several reports on Smackdown, Paige was skipping around like AJ and cut a promo where she said that she still likes AJ. It kinda makes her come off more like Mickie James than the anti-Diva.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Agreed on the more physical side it fits giving Paige's obvious size and power advantage over AJ coupled with AJ's selling but there will also be room for a little mic time if Paige can continue the style of promo she gave in the Fall Out promo this week.


*
Paige's promo here was good. Lets see if it carries over in a live ring on RAW.

As for Natalya and Emma, I rest my case.*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, my scenarios aren't created just to favor AJ, but the viewer. Since Paige can't hold her own on the mic, it limits her possible feuds when her opponents suck the life out of the venue.*


But not every viewer, you've had multiple "viewers" on both sides of the fence in this thread say differently, you cannot claim to speak for the general viewer when everyone wants to see different things for their own personal reasoning and lets not kid ourselves here you are speaking as an AJ mark even if you try and divert it with this claim. 

And again playing the goddamn mic card even though Paige has improved greatly over the last few weeks, all she needed was direction and experience on the big stage and its funny how she gets a character and direction to work towards her mic work improves :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> But not every viewer, you've had multiple "viewers" on both sides of the fence in this thread say differently, you cannot claim to speak for the general viewer when everyone wants to see different things for their own personal reasoning and lets not kid ourselves here you are speaking as an AJ mark even if you try and divert it with this claim.
> 
> And again playing the goddamn mic card even though Paige has improved greatly over the last few weeks, all she needed was direction and experience on the big stage and its funny how she gets a character and direction to work towards her mic work improves :draper2


*Alright, so please tell me, what's the draw from any of those feuds with ring work excluded? Why am I interested in watching this? I'll wait.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *Alright, so please tell me, what's the draw from any of those feuds with ring work excluded? Why am I interested in watching this? I'll wait.*


I don't understand the question... :waffle


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> I don't understand the question... :waffle


*
I am the viewer. It is your job as a story teller to explain why I should invest in Paige vs. whoever, given the current standards of the main roster, not past NXT work. I am a casual who only watches RAW. Aaaand, go!*


----------



## tommo010

I explained it further up, badass anti diva taking out the typical barbie diva's, Paige comes across as this total badass no one can beat AJ appears again later down the line and beats her the feud goes full circle, I personally feel this approach will lead to more diverse division and thats what a lot of us want, not Queen AJ ruling over everyone cause shes "the best talker" it's not gonna cut it with casuals either they will turn on her pretty fast if they see another reign like last year happening.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> I explained it further up, badass anti diva taking out the typical barbie diva's, Paige comes across as this total badass no one can beat AJ appears again later down the line and beats her the feud goes full circle, I personally feel this approach will lead to more diverse division and thats what a lot of us want, not Queen AJ ruling over everyone cause shes "the best talker" it's not gonna cut it with casuals either they will turn on her pretty fast if they see another reign like last year happening.


*But why does Paige need the title to do this? I just experienced a lackluster 3 month reign, so I'm not interested in seeing her with the belt again. Why is this logic only viable against AJ?*


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *But why does Paige need the title to do this? I just experienced a lackluster 3 month reign, so I'm not interested in seeing her with the belt again. Why is this logic only viable against AJ?*


Big difference is a good Paige vs a Evil Paige. The character works better as a heal, always has. Give the title push as the heal who will beat the girls into the ground with no mercy. She should be ramming girls head first into the post and through tables as often as possible.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I am the viewer. It is your job as a story teller to explain why I should invest in Paige vs. whoever, given the current standards of the main roster, not past NXT work. I am a casual who only watches RAW. Aaaand, go!*


So basically, you're this girl? 





Looks to me like you're pretty invested already :aryalol

You'd probably want to see a girl like that get her comeuppance. Plus she defeated AJ, so who will be able to beat her I wonder? Maybe an old vet like Natalya, she's a cousin of Bret Hart's you know? Or what about one of the Bellas, that Nikki is so fearless, and good for Brie sticking up for herself like that! And what about Emma? Didn't Michael Cole say she was really close to beating her over on that NXT show? And oh my god, if she's not in the title picture then what is AJ gonna do next? This is so exciting!!! Take all my money WWE!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> You'd probably want to see a girl like that get her comeuppance. Plus she defeated AJ, so who will be able to beat her I wonder? Maybe an old vet like Natalya, she's a cousin of Bret Hart's you know? Or what about one of the Bellas, that Nikki is so fearless, and good for Brie sticking up for herself like that! And what about Emma? Didn't Michael Cole say she was really close to beating her over on that NXT show? And oh my god, if she's not in the title picture then what is AJ gonna do next? This is so exciting!!! Take all my money WWE!!!


*I see Natalya lose all the time and she's boring. Brie is fired. Nikki is being put into handicap matches with mean girls. Evil boss Stephanie will never give her a title shot. I don't watch NXT. I just saw Emma come back but she's not dancing with Santino anymore. She's boring too. 

:hayden3 This is fun. *


----------



## Freeway.86

Why is there so much hostility in this thread? Shouldn't we be happy that this feud finally had something happen that was very good and be excited to see where it goes from here?


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *I see Natalya lose all the time and she's boring. Brie is fired. Nikki is being put into handicap matches with mean girls. Evil boss Stephanie will never give her a title shot. I don't watch NXT. I just saw Emma come back but she's not dancing with Santino anymore. She's boring too.
> 
> :hayden3 This is fun. *


Lol, no fair!! :lel 
We're talking past the AJ v Paige feud so Nikki and Brie's situation will be markedly different at that point. You're not playing the game right :grande


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lexrules said:


> Big difference is a good Paige vs a Evil Paige. The character works better as a heal, always has. Give the title push as the heal who will beat the girls into the ground with no mercy. She should be ramming girls head first into the post and through tables as often as possible.


*Oh, but this is good AJ! She can have different feuds with the belt too. It's really a circular argument with neither side budging.

Team AJ: AJ should have the belt again to bring interest back to the division.
Team Paige: We don't want to sit through another boring 1 year reign.
Team AJ: Well, Paige had a boring 3 month reign, and we don't want to see that again so soon.
Team Paige: But it's a new Paige!
Team AJ: But it's a new AJ!
Team Paige: Let someone else have the belt. AJ had her moment.
Team AJ: And so did Paige, so why does she need it now?

What it comes down to, whether we admit it or not, is who you'd prefer to see with the belt. The biased AJ mark in me wants her to have it for a few more months, but the Triple H inside me also says it's best for business :hunter.

Unbiased opinion: Winner of Summerslam should drop it to a heel Nikki.*



Bearodactyl said:


> Lol, no fair!! :lel
> We're talking past the AJ v Paige feud so Nikki and Brie's situation will be markedly different at that point. You're not playing the game right :grande


*
Okay okay, Nikki vs. Paige is best for business!!! FEARLESS NIKKI fight screaming savage girl for title!!!*


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *Oh, but this is good AJ! She can have different feuds with the belt too. It's really a circular argument with neither side budging.
> 
> Team AJ: AJ should have the belt again to bring interest back to the division.
> Team Paige: We don't want to sit through another boring 1 year reign.
> Team AJ: Well, Paige had a boring 3 month reign, and we don't want to see that again so soon.
> Team Paige: But it's a new Paige!
> Team AJ: But it's a new AJ!
> Team Paige: Let someone else have the belt. AJ had her moment.
> Team AJ: And so did Paige, so why does she need it now?
> 
> What it comes down to, whether we admit it or not, is who you'd prefer to see with the belt. The biased AJ mark in me wants her to have it for a few more months, but the Triple H inside me also says it's best for business :hunter.
> 
> Unbiased opinion: Winner of Summerslam should drop it to a heel Nikki.*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay okay, Nikki vs. Paige is best for business!!! FEARLESS NIKKI fight screaming savage girl for title!!!


Well if they were smart they should have this feud go back and forth for months getting more and more violent. Like I said it's time to go into unknown territory with these 2. Nothing short of a bloody steel cage match should end this feud and as I said these girls would have no problem doing so in the mean time making the title actually mean something and carry the Division into new highs of respectability.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

The Reigns Train said:


> *Oh, but this is good AJ! She can have different feuds with the belt too. It's really a circular argument with neither side budging.
> 
> Team AJ: AJ should have the belt again to bring interest back to the division.
> Team Paige: We don't want to sit through another boring 1 year reign.
> Team AJ: Well, Paige had a boring 3 month reign, and we don't want to see that again so soon.
> Team Paige: But it's a new Paige!
> Team AJ: But it's a new AJ!
> Team Paige: Let someone else have the belt. AJ had her moment.
> Team AJ: And so did Paige, so why does she need it now?
> 
> What it comes down to, whether we admit it or not, is who you'd prefer to see with the belt. The biased AJ mark in me wants her to have it for a few more months, but the Triple H inside me also says it's best for business :hunter.
> 
> Unbiased opinion: Winner of Summerslam should drop it to a heel Nikki.*
> 
> 
> *
> Okay okay, Nikki vs. Paige is best for business!!! FEARLESS NIKKI fight screaming savage girl for title!!!*



HHH can you put that shovel down well we have a small talk about the number of body's under the ring PLEASE.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Lexrules said:


> Well if they were smart they should have this feud go back and forth for months getting more and more violent. Like I said it's time to go into unknown territory with these 2. Nothing short of a bloody steel cage match should end this feud and as I said these girls would have no problem doing so.


This. And Paige should do the Go To Sleep to AJ at some point during the match. Imagine the heat. Let them use the CM Punk chants in their favor, rather than let it drag them down.

Hey guize, I just finished reading the last 8 or so pages of banter. Good fun.

:waffle


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This. And Paige should do the Go To Sleep to AJ at some point during the match. Imagine the heat. Let them use the CM Punk chants in their favor, rather than let it drag them down.
> 
> Hey guize, I just finished reading the last 8 or so pages of banter. Good fun.
> 
> :waffle


*I live to entertain. That idea is fucking amazing by the way.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *I live to entertain. That idea is fucking amazing by the way.*


I wonder what people would say if that actually happened. Oh and as much as I love the idea, I'm not sure if it would garner her boos or cheers. Cheers most likely I'd wager, and we need her to get boo'd dammit!! :moyes5


----------



## NJ88

I'm starting to think that the WWE have learned from the three month Paige title reign, that one person holding the title and feuding with numerous people the audience don't care about just wont work. Which is possibly why the DIVAs in general have been getting more time and storylines. You've obviously now got AJ/Paige, you've just had Summer/Layla (which has kind of finished but still) and you have the Bellas vs. Heel DIVAs stuff going on. I think (and hope) that what they're trying to do is actually set someone up as the next contender once this title feud has stopped. That seems to me like one of the Bella's once the storyline with Steph has come to a close. But as long as they actually build someone else while a title feud is ongoing, the 'credibility' issue shouldn't be a problem.

I'd say that Nikki or Brie Bella are possibly in line next. I would say that one (probably Nikki) would be turning heel for this to happen but the Bella twins have some kind of appeal as a duo which makes me question splitting them. Therefore I don't think it's impossible that they keep them both face, and even both go into the title picture. Who knows. But the direction for the DIVAs in general is quite positive because it seems that even once AJ/Paige exit the feud without the title, it doesn't mean they'll be left off TV or without anything to do in the meantime before one of them inevitably goes back into the title picture.

As for how I think the AJ/Paige feud should go. As most have said, have it more physical than anything. AJ should be pissed and shouldn't want to just talk about what happened, it's slightly gone past the 'talk it out' stage now. If Paige is going to cut promos, they should follow the style of how she cut the backstage promo after RAW. Cocky, arrogant, intimidating and slightly unhinged, it works for her. AJs always been a good talker, so she doesn't need to alter anything in that regard. I said there shouldn't be too much talking, but AJ does have to say something at some point because she hasn't since her return, if anything to cement the face turn she's had.

Either way, it's an interesting time in the DIVAs division right now. Two actually really hot feuds on the go with an interesting few months ahead no matter which way the title swings in the AJ/Paige feud. The Paige mark in me wants her to win it obviously, but I'm just happy that we're getting something a heck of a lot more interesting than usual.


----------



## Empress

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> And Paige should do the Go To Sleep to AJ at some point during the match. Imagine the heat. Let them use the CM Punk chants in their favor, rather than let it drag them down.
> 
> 
> 
> :waffle


I love this idea. :dance

I can imagine the heat. But I'd love it more if AJ used the move but there's no doubt that using Punk's move would draw heat. But the WWE are punks. Pun not intended :waffle


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Bearodactyl said:


> I wonder what people would say if that actually happened. Oh and as much as I love the idea, I'm not sure if it would garner her boos or cheers. Cheers most likely I'd wager, and we need her to get boo'd dammit!! :moyes5





Empress said:


> I love this idea. :dance
> 
> I can imagine the heat. But I'd love it more if AJ used the move but there's no doubt that using Punk's move would draw heat. But the WWE are punks. Pun not intended :waffle


It'd be nothing but poetic injustice if Paige *PINNED* AJ with her husband's own finishing move. I would've said AJ should do it (because I think she might get a positive response if she were the one) but I don't even know if she has the strength to do it. And if she did, without it looking really awkward, because we've seen what happens to Punk when he tries to do it to much bigger guys.


----------



## Freeway.86

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It'd be nothing but poetic injustice if Paige PINNED AJ with her husband's own signature move. I would've said AJ should do it but I don't even know if she has the strength to do it. And if she did, without it looking really awkward, because we've seen what happens to Punk when he tries to do it to much bigger guys.


Outside of the video game, there's no way AJ can get any of the girls into that move have have it look good. Only one is maybe Cameron because they are similar sizes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It'd be nothing but poetic injustice if Paige *PINNED* AJ with her husband's own finishing move. I would've said AJ should do it (because I think she might get a positive response if she were the one) but I don't even know if she has the strength to do it. And if she did, without it looking really awkward, because we've seen what happens to Punk when he tries to do it to much bigger guys.












*:draper2*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *:draper2*


Getting them up in the firemen's carry is one thing, it's lifting them up and having the knee get anywhere near the target that I doubt can happen.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *:draper2*


I would bet it's a little more complicated than that. 

Besides, the more I ponder it, the more I think there's more to gain from Paige doing the GTS. (And the more I ponder it, the more I think that this is pure fantasy and would never actually happen anyway.)


----------



## Empress

AJ is petite but I wouldn't necessarily disqualify her from doing the move. If she and Paige practiced, they could make it work.But there is more for Paige to gain. It would be such a "F U" stunt.


----------



## tommo010

The best finish would be the Austin v Bret finish and have AJ pass out in the PTO, this way she still looks strong as she doesn't tap and she doesn't get pinned but the belt still changes hands.


----------



## gl83

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I would bet it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> Besides, the more I ponder it, the more I think there's more to gain from Paige doing the GTS. (And the more I ponder it, the more I think that this is pure fantasy and would never actually happen anyway.)



What about AJ locking in the Anaconda Vice on Paige as she tries to put AJ into the PTO?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

gl83 said:


> What about AJ locking in the Anaconda Vice on Paige as she tries to put AJ into the PTO?












So many fun activities.


----------



## LigerJ81

Paige could do The Anaconda Vise or if WWE ain't got the balls just do the Black Widow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's way more for Paige to gain for using the GTS. If AJ did it, it would just be a cheap pop. Paige should cross her legs and sit in the middle of the ring and just soak in the boos right afterwards.

I'd like to see an AJ Paige Turner too. Maybe she can do it even better :lol*


----------



## KingCosmos

These ideas are horrible. Why not just have the women fight to see who is the best and not involve convoluted stuff like doing the gts which detracts from the women.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *There's way more for Paige to gain for using the GTS. If AJ did it, it would be a cheap pop. Paige should cross her legs and sit in the middle of the ring and just soak in the boos right afterwards.
> 
> I'd like to see an AJ Paige Turner too. Maybe she can do it even better :lol*


If Paige were to sit in the middle of the ring giving no fucks, it would be so much insult to injury. So much nuclear heat. And them CM Punk comes out. :shocked: :waffle


----------



## ROHFan19

LOL @ people thinking that would get heat. IMO all that would do is get tons of CM Punk chants and maybe some cheers.


----------



## gl83

ROHFan19 said:


> LOL @ people thinking that would get heat. IMO all that would do is get tons of CM Punk chants and maybe some cheers.



It also sounds like something that they'll only allow at house shows where things are less strict.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *There's way more for Paige to gain for using the GTS. If AJ did it, it would just be a cheap pop. Paige should cross her legs and sit in the middle of the ring and just soak in the boos right afterwards.
> 
> I'd like to see an AJ Paige Turner too. Maybe she can do it even better :lol*


Almost thought you where gonna get through a post without a Paige bash there.


















It's not like she can't ever hit the move


----------



## Dan Pratt

After last Monday's Raw something occurred to me when Paige escaped (technically) Natalya's sharp shooter. Between that and escaping the Black Widow twice, or I guess escaping it once and preventing it when she beat AJ the first time, Paige has as far as I remember never submitted to anyones submission holds so far. 

If WWE were to play that up, I.E. continue to have her not submit and get out of her opponents attempts to submit. And put over that no one has ever been able to get Paige submit they could possibly get a hell of a pop months down the line when AJ, or whoever, finally gets her to lose via submission. 

I really think they should consider running with that. It helps get Paige over as a bad ass and helps whoever finally does get her to submit. ALso, with Paige as a heel now it gives her something to boast about. And bragging on your own awesomeness almost always gets heat, especially if what you are boasting about is true.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

the paige-turner is one of them moves that also depends on the one getting it to sell it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Dan Pratt said:


> After last Monday's Raw something occurred to me when Paige escaped (technically) Natalya's sharp shooter. Between that and escaping the Black Widow twice, or I guess escaping it once and preventing it when she beat AJ the first time, Paige has as far as I remember never submitted to anyones submission holds so far.
> 
> If WWE were to play that up, I.E. continue to have her not submit and get out of her opponents attempts to submit. And put over that no one has ever been able to get Paige submit they could possibly get a hell of a pop months down the line when AJ, or whoever, finally gets her to lose via submission.
> 
> I really think they should consider running with that. It helps get Paige over as a bad ass and helps whoever finally does get her to submit. ALso, with Paige as a heel now it gives her something to boast about. And bragging on your own awesomeness almost always gets heat, especially if what you are boasting about is true.


You know what, I think I like that! Not a single tapout till WM, and then finally she is forced to submit. That would certainly get me a ton more invested every time someone put her in a submission hold. "She gonna tap this time?" :banderas


----------



## Sekai no Kana

Okay okay. This needs to happen.

-Paige hits AJ with the GTS at Summerslam

-Paige wins the title

-Paige does it again the next night on RAW

-She does a shoot on AJ and mocks the fans for chanting Punk's name. Something like "Awww do you guys miss your hero? *sad face* Well sorry he's in the alumni corner"

She would get so much legit heat from that, it's not even funny.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

fanofwwepaige said:


> the paige-turner is one of them moves that also depends on the one getting it to sell it.


Exactly this, in fact this specific move is completely about the person who sells it cause they gotta go down with speed and make it look good, Paige can't do that, they have to, Paige just swipes the leg.


----------



## Freeway.86

Dan Pratt said:


> After last Monday's Raw something occurred to me when Paige escaped (technically) Natalya's sharp shooter. Between that and escaping the Black Widow twice, or I guess escaping it once and preventing it when she beat AJ the first time, Paige has as far as I remember never submitted to anyones submission holds so far.
> 
> If WWE were to play that up, I.E. continue to have her not submit and get out of her opponents attempts to submit. And put over that no one has ever been able to get Paige submit they could possibly get a hell of a pop months down the line when AJ, or whoever, finally gets her to lose via submission.
> 
> I really think they should consider running with that. It helps get Paige over as a bad ass and helps whoever finally does get her to submit. ALso, with Paige as a heel now it gives her something to boast about. And bragging on your own awesomeness almost always gets heat, especially if what you are boasting about is true.


You are correct. Only times Paige has submitted are on house shows to Natalya in Canada, which actually amazed me that they had Natalya win in her home country.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Almost thought you where gonna get through a post without a Paige bash there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like she can't ever hit the move


*That's not the issue-it's inconsistent. If she doesn't make it COMPLETELY obvious to her opponent that she's doing it, it botches.*


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's not the issue-it's inconsistent.*


I'm not a fan of the Paige turner myself. It's all on the one taking the move to make it look good. Her submission move the PTO/Scorpion Crosslock is a 1000 times better and looks legit.


----------



## tommo010

You know one thing that has occured to me with in all this good natured banter, we're overlooking that AJ actually likes Paige behind the curtain she might actually want to put Paige over the right way at Summerslam :waffle


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tommo010 said:


> You know one thing that has occured to me with in all this good natured banter, we're overlooking that AJ actually likes Paige behind the curtain she might actually want to put Paige over the right way at Summerslam :waffle


I would like this to go 2/3 PPV's building up to a TLC match i think AJ winning first match with Paige getting DQed (losing her shit) second match as Falls Count Anywhere (Double Count Out) i know people dislike no real winner matches but i think both putting all they have out there would get the correct the baby aj not giving up and Heel Paige Doing Everything she can to win. and leading up to a TLC Match.


----------



## gl83

tommo010 said:


> You know one thing that has occured to me with in all this good natured banter, we're overlooking that AJ actually likes Paige behind the curtain she might actually want to put Paige over the right way at Summerslam :waffle



But, on the otherhand we have Vince McMahon, who makes the last call, and he hasn't exactly been Paige's biggest supporter.


----------



## islesfan13

gl83 said:


> But, on the otherhand we have Vince McMahon, who makes the last call, and he hasn't exactly been Paige's biggest supporter.


I actually don't believe that at all. I wouldn't be surprised if Vince has been behind Paige this whole time.


----------



## Freeway.86

I think if this feud goes well and Paige begins getting big reactions and moves the needle and even if AJ fights for her, Vince will come around. It's not like he's a guy who doesn't change his mind constantly.


----------



## tommo010

gl83 said:


> But, on the otherhand we have Vince McMahon, who makes the last call, and he hasn't exactly been Paige's biggest supporter.


I'm not buying this at all, I can accept some promo's maybe shelved as they didn't fit or come over right but reports stated he didn't want her talking and since then shes been on commentary and cut a number of decent promos, add that to this week where he ok'd Paige beating down his "darling AJ" in probably the most vicious diva beating we've seen in years, I just don't see him ok'ing this story if didn't have faith in Paige to deliver on the night


----------



## gl83

tommo010 said:


> I'm not buying this at all, I can accept some promo's maybe shelved as they didn't fit or come over right but reports stated he didn't want her talking and since then shes been on commentary and cut a number of decent promos, add that to this week where he ok'd Paige beating down his "darling AJ" in probably the most vicious diva beating we've seen in years, I just don't see him ok'ing this story if didn't have faith in Paige to deliver on the night



It's kinda been proven true in the case of Adam Rose and Emma, though. 


I think at the very least, he trusts AJ. Last year Kaitlyn was in the same boat as Paige was in. And it was only after AJ(and before then Eve) entered the scene that they really did anything with her. Actually, it was the only time they did anything with her.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

triple h should have 100 percent control not that senile old man.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

Freeway.86 said:


> I think if this feud goes well and Paige begins getting big reactions and moves the needle and even if AJ fights for her, Vince will come around. It's not like he's a guy who doesn't change his mind constantly.


mcmahon just needs to hand the company over to his son in law. Vince hasn't been entertaining since the austin era.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

*i thought of an idea Paige should form a stable of her own, maybe the wwe can do a female version of NEXUS with Paige as the leader. bring up nxt divas like bayley, Charlotte, sasha banks, alexis bliss and have paige recruit emma. Have them feud big time with the total divas and wipe those lousy TD off of wwe television forever. Incorporate AJ in a big role as well. Maybe AJ and Paige can be co leaders of nexus and they would have leadership dispute that would lead to intense matches between the two. just a suggestion, wwe. 

Female nexus lead by Paige (and AJ) vs the Total Divas. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> I'm starting to think that the WWE have learned from the three month Paige title reign, that one person holding the title and feuding with numerous people the audience don't care about just wont work. Which is possibly why the DIVAs in general have been getting more time and storylines. You've obviously now got AJ/Paige, you've just had Summer/Layla (which has kind of finished but still) and you have the Bellas vs. Heel DIVAs stuff going on. I think (and hope) that what they're trying to do is actually set someone up as the next contender once this title feud has stopped. That seems to me like one of the Bella's once the storyline with Steph has come to a close. But as long as they actually build someone else while a title feud is ongoing, the 'credibility' issue shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> As for how I think the AJ/Paige feud should go. As most have said, have it more physical than anything. AJ should be pissed and shouldn't want to just talk about what happened, it's slightly gone past the 'talk it out' stage now. If Paige is going to cut promos, they should follow the style of how she cut the backstage promo after RAW. Cocky, arrogant, intimidating and slightly unhinged, it works for her. AJs always been a good talker, so she doesn't need to alter anything in that regard. I said there shouldn't be too much talking, but AJ does have to say something at some point because she hasn't since her return, if anything to cement the face turn she's had.
> 
> Either way, it's an interesting time in the DIVAs division right now. Two actually really hot feuds on the go with an interesting few months ahead no matter which way the title swings in the AJ/Paige feud. The Paige mark in me wants her to win it obviously, but I'm just happy that we're getting something a heck of a lot more interesting than usual.


*
I like you because you're one of the most neutral Paige fans on the forum. You recognize what's best for business while maintaining loyalty to your favorite Diva, and for that I salute you.*




NJ88 said:


> I'd say that Nikki or Brie Bella are possibly in line next. I would say that one (probably Nikki) would be turning heel for this to happen* but the Bella twins have some kind of appeal as a duo which makes me question splitting them.*




























*Those appealing duos had some of the greatest feuds of all time :draper2*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> Those appealing duos had some of the greatest feuds of all time :draper2


While I can argue that Matt and Jeff had one of the worst feuds ever, I shall bypass that for now and agree that AJ needs to say something. Since she's been back she's not really done anything to actually indicate she's a face at all.


I also saw someone say this on another forum and it actually made a lot of sense. AJ had this coming in kayfabe. Back on the Raw after Mania, She slaps Paige and orders her to have a match she didn't want and let her hubris take over and she lost her title. Then she comes back 3 months later and does the same thing and taunts Paige into a title match she didn't want. Paige finally had enough and beat the crap out of her. 


And really going back to last year, AJ does deserve all this. She turned on her best friend and catfished her and humiliated her. Then she declared war on the Total Divas and did all she could to humiliate them and lord her success over everyone in the division. It's karma.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> While I can argue that Matt and Jeff had one of the worst feuds ever, I shall bypass that for now


*BUT THE MATCHES!11!!!11! :kobe9*


----------



## gl83

Freeway.86 said:


> While I can argue that Matt and Jeff had one of the worst feuds ever, I shall bypass that for now and agree that AJ needs to say something. Since she's been back she's not really done anything to actually indicate she's a face at all.
> 
> 
> I also saw someone say this on another forum and it actually made a lot of sense. AJ had this coming in kayfabe. Back on the Raw after Mania, She slaps Paige and orders her to have a match she didn't want and let her hubris take over and she lost her title. Then she comes back 3 months later and does the same thing and taunts Paige into a title match she didn't want. Paige finally had enough and beat the crap out of her.
> 
> 
> And really going back to last year, AJ does deserve all this. She turned on her best friend and catfished her and humiliated her. Then she declared war on the Total Divas and did all she could to humiliate them and lord her success over everyone in the division. It's karma.



AJ actually covered some of this in her return promo where she mentioned how she felt untouchable and that none of the girls could "touch her". And she held that fact over all the girls. Until Paige gave her that reality check the night after WM.


----------



## Freeway.86

gl83 said:


> AJ actually covered some of this in her return promo where she mentioned how she felt untouchable and that none of the girls could "touch her". And she held that fact over all the girls. Until Paige gave her that reality check the night after WM.



Ahhh ok. I haven't seen that outside of the one time so I forgot about this. Still she can say a bit more.





The Reigns Train said:


> *BUT THE MATCHES!11!!!11! :kobe9*



What about them? They were awful. Matt and Jeff were a great tag team, but they had no chemistry as opponents IMO


----------



## gl83

Freeway.86 said:


> Ahhh ok. I haven't seen that outside of the one time so I forgot about this. Still she can say a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about them? They were awful. Matt and Jeff were a great tag team, but they had no chemistry as opponents IMO



They were probably busy building Paige's Heel turn as well as the other Diva angles. Give them a break! Trying to juggle 4 Diva angles at once is new ground for WWE. I mean we've normally only have ever had 1 Diva angle at once...2 if we're lucky. The problem might be that WWE was being too subtle and ambiguous. Paige/AJ's interactions prior to BG could've gone either way in terms of who's the Face. 


On Smackdown, while Paige was cleaning house, AJ blind tagged and picked up the scraps. Not a good move in terms of showing that she's a Face because that was something that "the old AJ" did alot when she was a Heel with Tamina. Doing it again so soon, early in her Face run, not a bright idea. Would've worked better if Paige and AJ were constantly trying to one-up themselves in the match and AJ got the last laugh. Instead it looked like something that the Heel AJ would do. Having Paige do the damage and picking the scraps. Hell, this past Monday on Raw when Paige was reaching out to tag AJ while Nattie had her locked in the Sharpshooter, part of me expected AJ to hop off the apron and abandon Paige to the Sharpshooter.


----------



## Freeway.86

gl83 said:


> They were probably busy building Paige's Heel turn as well as the other Diva angles. Give them a break! Trying to juggle 4 Diva angles at once is new ground for WWE. I mean we've normally only have ever had 1 Diva angle at once...2 if we're lucky. The problem might be that WWE was being too subtle and ambiguous. Paige/AJ's interactions prior to BG could've gone either way in terms of who's the Face.
> 
> 
> On Smackdown, while Paige was cleaning house, AJ blind tagged and picked up the scraps. Not a good move in terms of showing that she's a Face because that was something that "the old AJ" did alot when she was a Heel with Tamina. Doing it again so soon, early in her Face run, not a bright idea. Would've worked better if Paige and AJ were constantly trying to one-up themselves in the match and AJ got the last laugh. Instead it looked like something that the Heel AJ would do. Having Paige do the damage and picking the scraps. Hell, this past Monday on Raw when Paige was reaching out to tag AJ while Nattie had her locked in the Sharpshooter, part of me expected AJ to hop off the apron and abandon Paige to the Sharpshooter.


lol true. I'm frankly amazed WWE is able to do 2 stories about the women that are both compelling TV. 


I felt the same thing about AJ on Smackdown and I thought on Raw she was gonna drop off the apron too.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

This is why I said that AJ's alignment was still unclear, but people said "no, Battleground demonstrated that she's a face." Somehow. In my opinion, it still is, and frankly I prefer it that way. Babyfaces' characters are usually simplified and/or dumbed down and I don't want that to happen to either AJ or Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Why can't people just accept that AJ is an aggressive tweener? I called this before the feud even started. There doesn't always have to be a happy go lucky babyface.*


----------



## gl83

Freeway.86 said:


> lol true. I'm frankly amazed WWE is able to do 2 stories about the women that are both compelling TV.
> 
> 
> I felt the same thing about AJ on Smackdown and I thought on Raw she was gonna drop off the apron too.



Don't be subtle and convoluted with Paige. Be straightforward. Have her act snobby and arrogant. She should be snobby and arrogant, she ended the longest Divas title reign in WWE history, in one night she did what no girl could do in 9-10 months. She was the youngest champion. She defeated every Diva in her path while AJ was gone. So there should be some hubris. And instead of acknowledging that AJ beat her for the title, shift the fact that she isn't champion now onto the fans. The same fans who pushed her into a title match against her wishes. The same fans that ended up abandoning her in favor of AJ at the drop of a hat.


I mean you saw Paige's face the night AJ returned. She was like "why are you cheering her instead of me"?


----------



## gl83

The Reigns Train said:


> *Why can't people just accept that AJ is an aggressive tweener? I called this before the feud even started. There doesn't always have to be a happy go lucky babyface.*



Going forward AJ shouldn't be a happy-go-lucky Face. Once again AJ opened herself up to someone and they ended up betraying her. And we've seen how vengeful and vindictive AJ can be whenever that happened. That's the key thing, how will AJ react to this latest betrayal. Based on her character, she should be going all "Dean Ambrose" on Paige.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I really think that with the characters, AJ and Paige, they can do some really out-of-the-box things. Run-ins into brawls are cool, but they're just the normal stuff. Similar to the Ambrose/Rollins, on-location stuff and backstage segments to build feuds have never gotten old and never will.


----------



## tommo010

gl83 said:


> Going forward AJ shouldn't be a happy-go-lucky Face. Once again AJ opened herself up to someone and they ended up betraying her. And we've seen how vengeful and vindictive AJ can be whenever that happened. That's the key thing, how will AJ react to this latest betrayal. Based on her character, she should be going all "Dean Ambrose" on Paige.


But AJ didn't open herself up all the way until Paige's heel turn AJ had always shown this air of caution around Paige or at least gave indications of "I know what you're up to" when looking at Paige doing her "Frenemies" thing, the tag in to pick up scraps for example she offered the handshake knowing how pissed Paige with a very disingenuous look on her face in this moment I know a couple of people who thought AJ was gonna punk out Paige and skip away and this why some casuals didn't see who was gonna be heel in this feud, I think story wise Paige had earned AJ's respect at Battleground and maybe let her guard down for a brief moment that Paige capitalized on, if I recall I think this is the first time AJ actually turned her back on Paige :hmm:


----------



## Freeway.86

tommo010 said:


> But AJ didn't open herself up all the way until Paige's heel turn AJ had always shown this air of caution around Paige or at least gave indications of "I know what you're up to" when looking at Paige doing her "Frenemies" thing, the tag in to pick up scraps for example she offered the handshake knowing how pissed Paige with a very disingenuous look on her face in this moment I know a couple of people who thought AJ was gonna punk out Paige and skip away and this why some casuals didn't see who was gonna be heel in this feud, I think story wise Paige had earned AJ's respect at Battleground and maybe let her guard down for a brief moment that Paige capitalized on, *if I recall I think this is the first time AJ actually turned her back on Paige* :hmm:


It was in fact. The Smackdown after AJ won the title back she and Paige had that little moment in the ring and AJ kept her eyes on Paige the entire time.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Just read the last 6 or so pages that I missed. Some interesting ideas and I liked the one that someone suggested where Paige is a tough heel that does not tap out, but eventually taps out somewhere down the line to a babyface, preferably AJ at Wrestlemania. The crowd would pop huge with that kind of build up and would be a good story to tell if they have a long term plan between AJ/Paige. 

She didn't tap to the sharpshooter and has countered the black widow twice now, so keep that going for awhile and it would make for a great moment when she finally does tap. But it has to be many months from now. It's obvious that a third straight loss to AJ would be detrimental to Paige's heel momentum at the moment. 



gl83 said:


> According to several reports on Smackdown, Paige was skipping around like AJ and cut a promo where she said that she still likes AJ. It kinda makes her come off more like Mickie James than the anti-Diva.


I did not read that part when I saw the earlier spoiler reports so that is great to hear. I can't wait to see that promo. Her first in-ring promo since the turn.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I hope they don't pull the "AJ never saw it coming" card. She obviously knew something was up and JBL kept telling it was all a farce.

Only idiots to not see it were Lawler (too busy checking out DAT British booty) and :cole3


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Where's the "This is my house" Paige t-shirt? :vince$


----------



## CrystalFissure

I just wanna point something out regarding Emma, who some are referring to a JOBBER. 

This is completely false. Since debuting on RAW, she's been pinned twice. Both times by Layla. She's beaten Alicia, Cameron, Layla and Summer Rae. She's been in other matches where the team has lost or in a multi-woman match where she doesn't have to pin, but she's still won more than she's lost. Calling her a jobber is stupid because the second they actually let her do something with her, the perception of her will change quickly. So don't rule out the effectiveness of a Paige vs. Emma feud. Everyone has to start somewhere.

Source: http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/emma-5432.html?prom_id=2

The submission thing people were bringing up is a good idea. I just don't know if they could hold it until WrestleMania. And I mean both AJ or Paige. Having it from SummerSlam to WrestleMania will be problematic considering there are so many other Divas with storylines, and possibly a call-up within the next few months. I also wonder if WWE will pull the trigger on another one-on-one WM match. They haven't done that for years.


----------



## Paigeology

islesfan13 said:


> There is no use arguing with you. You seriously believe everything you say is fact. AJ is not the GOAT and never will be.* there are other divas who are capable of getting just as over as her if given the chance. Paige will be one of them, along with Emma and Summer. Deal with it.*


Right on!:agree:


----------



## rpags71

Does anyone on here think that it wasn't a coincidence that wwe put Emma and Natalya, two divas not seen on tv regularly, against paige and aj? These two have great chemistry with paige, do you guys think we'll see some matches between them in the buildup to summerslam?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

rpags71 said:


> Does anyone on here think that it wasn't a coincidence that wwe put Emma and Natalya, two divas not seen on tv regularly, against paige and aj? These two have great chemistry with paige, do you guys think we'll see some matches between them in the buildup to summerslam?


Well, they were also the only two babyfaces not currently involved in a storyline right now. I think that has more to do with it.


----------



## rpags71

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, they were also the only two babyfaces not currently involved in a storyline right now. I think that has more to do with it.


Ya good point, I was surprised to see them in the ring though. If the only goal of the segment was to turn paige heel, they could've put any diva team (Alicia, Cameron, Eva Marie), in that match. Technically, AJ and paige were a face team up until she turned. And Emma and nat were involved in the fallout video as well.


----------



## Bearodactyl

rpags71 said:


> Does anyone on here think that it wasn't a coincidence that wwe put Emma and Natalya, two divas not seen on tv regularly, against paige and aj? These two have great chemistry with paige, do you guys think we'll see some matches between them in the buildup to summerslam?





RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, they were also the only two babyfaces not currently involved in a storyline right now. I think that has more to do with it.





rpags71 said:


> Ya good point, I was surprised to see them in the ring though. If the only goal of the segment was to turn paige heel, they could've put any diva team (Alicia, Cameron, Eva Marie), in that match. Technically, AJ and paige were a face team up until she turned. And Emma and nat were involved in the fallout video as well.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think WWE actually used every single one of their main roster divas on RAW last monday, with the exception of Tamina who's injured?! :draper2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Yeah, and they gave the 4 best ones only 2 minutes and 30 seconds to do a tag team match :aries


----------



## tommo010

Bearodactyl said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think WWE actually used every single one of their main roster divas on RAW last monday, with the exception of Tamina who's injured?! :draper2


Naomi was not used either iirc


----------



## rpags71

They were all used except for Naomi I believe.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Meanwhile over on NXT there was a tag team match a few weeks ago with Charlotte/Sasha vs. Becky Lynch/Bayley that went 8 minutes. 

WWE main roster is what developmental talent is supposed to strive for right? :draper2


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> Naomi was not used either iirc


Right, it was Foxy, EM, Cam and Rosa vs the Bella(s), LayRae with Ryder, Lana in her usual role and the frenemies vs Emma and Nattie. No Naomi, you are 100% correct. Still think putting them up against Em and Nattie was the best way to go though, they've both needed some TV time for a while now just to remind people they're still there, even if it was only a couple of minutes at best..


----------



## tommo010

Bearodactyl said:


> Right, it was Foxy, EM, Cam and Rosa vs the Bella(s), LayRae with Ryder, Lana in her usual role and the frenemies vs Emma and Nattie. No Naomi, you are 100% correct. Still think putting them up against Em and Nattie was the best way to go though, they've both needed some TV time for a while now just to remind people they're still there, even if it was only a couple of minutes at best..


I think these 2 where used as they will also serve as opponents for Paige in the run to Summerslam to establish her more heelish style, it makes sense to use the 2 baby face diva's not in a program currently and they have proven in ring chemistry with Paige.


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> I think these 2 where used as they will also serve as opponents for Paige in the run to Summerslam to establish her more heelish style, it makes sense to use the 2 baby face diva's not in a program currently and they have proven in ring chemistry with Paige.


Agreed, although I would hate it if they were used purely as fodder for Paige ala Aksana and Alicia for the entire divison for a while there, I want them to still be realistic feud material post SS...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Is it really that bad if Emma jobs to Paige during the build up toward Summerslam? I honestly don't think it would effect their potential feud in the future. 

A solid back and forth match on Main Event would be good for now with Emma putting up a fighting effort but ultimately losing. They could even have Paige cheat maybe. As long as they don't treat it simply as fodder with Emma just coming out randomly on RAW and getting beat in 3 minutes. Give them 8 minutes on Main Event and have it be a competitive match and a showcase for Emma's talents since she could use it after being off tv for so long.


----------



## tommo010

Emma might be a quick match out of the 2 she's the one in limbo and I feel she could recover from a quick defeat by Paige in this scenario, maybe Paige's aggression catches Emma out I expect to see this next week, Nattie on the other would serve a different purpose, Paige defeating a vet like Nattie would make her look really strong and a threat to AJ going into Summerslam I would save this match till the Raw before Summerslam.


----------



## Cack_Thu

Paige is a role model to the entire Divas roster.I coudnt help but be impressed by the way she skipped across the ring this week imitating AJ.Simply brilliant.The way she claps her hands....simply GOAT material.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

gl83 said:


> Going forward AJ shouldn't be a happy-go-lucky Face. Once again AJ opened herself up to someone and they ended up betraying her. And we've seen how vengeful and vindictive AJ can be whenever that happened. That's the key thing, how will AJ react to this latest betrayal. Based on her character, she should be going all "Dean Ambrose" on Paige.


*
I'd rather AJ not get her ass kicked every week and put some force into her punches.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I feel like AJ's character is more suited to mind games, rather than brutalizing her enemies. "Hm, this broad beat me down so hard I was out of action for the rest of the week, maybe not the best idea to engage her head-on when we're not in a match." And since she's apparently a tweener, it's not like she would be being a coward, just smart.

Let Paige be the one who will happy take on anyone with little regard for herself, others, or authority. It'll help her get over for when she turns face/tweener down the line.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-bella-turning-heel-acting-coach-wwe-nxt.html

*So since some of you were arguing AJ can't fight certain people because she's "face", you'll have to remain consistent and say Paige can't fight a heel vs. heel battle with Nikki.

For the record, I was never against this, but it's time to weed out the hypocrites.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-bella-turning-heel-acting-coach-wwe-nxt.html
> 
> *So since some of you were arguing AJ can't fight certain people because she's "face", you'll have to remain consistent and say Paige can't fight a heel vs. heel battle with Nikki.
> 
> For the record, I was never against this, but it's time to weed out the hypocrites.*


I can live with that. I cant stand the Bellas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> I can live with that. I cant stand the Bellas


*You do realize that leaves Paige with no options? Instead of fighting heel jobber Divas, she'll be squashing face jobber Divas and have an even more boring reign than last time.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Good. I never wanted to see a Nikki/Paige match anyway. 

That still leaves Natalya, Emma, Brie, and Summer Rae to face Paige if they give her a heel run with the title. 

And I just saw Charlotte vs. Summer Rae from tonight's NXT. Not so good and the crowd shat all over it. Paige had better matches with Summer.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Good. I never wanted to see a Nikki/Paige match anyway.
> 
> That still leaves Natalya, Emma, Brie, and Summer Rae to face Paige if they give her a heel run with the title.
> 
> And I just saw Charlotte vs. Summer Rae from tonight's NXT. Not so good and the crowd shat all over it. Paige had better matches with Summer.


My response to the train. Just quote this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Good. I never wanted to see a Nikki/Paige match anyway.
> 
> That still leaves Natalya, Emma, Brie, and Summer Rae to face Paige if they give her a heel run with the title.


*How many times have we been through this?*



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Natalya: Used as a tool for the last 4 YEARS to make younger girls look good. The disgruntled old lady shtick got old in 2012, and she doesn't have an entertaining bone in her body. No one would take this feud seriously. Crickets. Dead crickets.
> 
> Emma: Played second fiddle to Santino for an entire month and disappeared from television for a very long time. Gets no reaction whatsoever and would need a hardcore repackaging to even be looked at as a threat.
> 
> Summer: Constantly paired with someone and never gets time to shine on her own. I started watching NXT after Paige got promoted to see what the hype was about, and Summer was DEFINITELY a standout. She's my favorite character next to Sasha, however, she's been critically misused on the main roster for over a year and WWE has no plans to pull her away from Layla anytime soon. I've seen the Summer/Paige feud, it was good. Just unlikely to happen on RAW.
> 
> Brie: Horrible actress, shouldn't be involved in any major storyline ever again. That's it.
> 
> Layla: Always a sidekick, had a lackluster title run when she was on her own, and can't do much besides dance. Another uninteresting feud.
> 
> Nikki: Good for business. No need to repeat my hundred posts about this.
> 
> So that leaves us with ...SURPRISE unk Nikki Bella.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *How many times have we been through this?*


So basically after a Nikki feud the divas should just pack it up?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> So basically after a Nikki feud the divas should just pack it up?


*No, all roads point to LOLAJWINS unless they plan to drag this on for a few months. There is absolutely no interesting feud for Paige(aside from Nikki).*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *How many times have we been through this?*


As many times as it takes for people understand that those feuds will only be used to solidify Paige as the main heel of the division before returning to her feud with AJ, AJ will win this feud that much is certain but winning the feud at Summerslam on the back of freshly turned heel kills momentum of Paige and likely the division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> As many times as it takes for people understand that those feuds will only be used to solidify Paige as the main heel of the division before returning to her feud with AJ, AJ will win this feud that much is certain but winning the feud at Summerslam on the back of freshly turned heel kills momentum of Paige and likely the division.


*
No it doesn't. She can go through the jobber Divas WITHOUT THE BELT, and it would make her that much more of a threat next time she faces AJ. How do you not realize that getting it back so quickly will hurt her in the long run? You just admitted those are filler feuds, so why would you intentionally do that AGAIN when people already rejected Paige for doing it as a face?*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> No it doesn't. She can go through the jobber Divas WITHOUT THE BELT, and it would make her that much more of a threat next time she faces AJ. How do you not realize that getting it back so quickly will hurt her in the long run? You just admitted those are filler feuds, so why would you intentionally do that AGAIN when people already rejected Paige for doing it as a face?*


Because the AJ win kills momentum in it's tracks it will totally bury Paige with the casual fans and that's the audience they should be aiming at, not us marks who want the best for our favorite, they need to showcase Paige to the casual fan as a bad ass heel and beating AJ will do that, the filler feuds will solidify this and get the fans even more behind AJ to dethrone Paige.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *How many times have we been through this?*


This is the song that doesn't end...

First of all it's up to WWE to build up the divas division, and they've already begun that. And they have a few more months to set up the next challenger. 

Emma feud will work. They already have history and they have chemistry in and out of the ring. Emma disappears off TV for over a month and gets "Let's go Emma" chants as soon as she returns in a throwaway match on Main Event. Before that she didn't always come out to crickets and there's always a bunch of idiots doing the Emma dance in the crowd. So WWE starts using her again, which they already started, then she'll be good to go after AJ. 

Natalya will work too because the matches will be tight. So you think Paige shouldn't work with the same woman that gave AJ two of her best matches? Those matches must have been torture for you. We are all aware that Natalya is basically enchantment talent but working with her is basically a rite of passage at this point for any young diva next in line for a push. I'm surprised this wasn't done during Paige's title reign. I know you're all about the promos and all that jazz but I'll take pure wrestling any day, and Natalya/Paige will deliver that while Paige will do fine with any promo stuff to build it up. 

Just those two alone would cover the rest of the year after AJ taps at Summerslam. Enjoy your dream Nikki/AJ match, cause I think that would be the drizzling shits since both Bellas are cringe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Because the AJ win kills momentum in it's tracks it will totally bury Paige with the casual fans and that's the audience they should be aiming at, not us marks who want the best for our favorite, they need to showcase Paige to the casual fan as a bad ass heel and beating AJ will do that, the filler feuds will solidify this and get the fans even more behind AJ to dethrone Paige.


*
That's exactly who I'm talking about. The casuals JUST saw a boring Paige reign. If she gets the belt again so quickly there will be collective groans, not because she's a heel, but because they still remember her awful face run. It's far too soon. Like I said, she can rebuild momentum without the belt, but with the belt, she has nowhere to go but down. ie: Daniel Bryan. I don't care how popular you are, nothing good comes out of a Kane feud. The same applies here. Not only is Paige unpopular with casuals, but her only options for traditional feuds as a heel are irrelevant charisma vacuums. 

The one feud that could actually elevate her is the one the hardcore Paige marks in here reject: Nikki Bella. She's a good speaker, she plays the conniving bitch role very well, she has a large following, support from casuals, and is backed by the machine, so there would be actual investment into the storyline. This has a much better chance of success than watching Paige squash jobber Divas with the belt. No one wants to see that again. *


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> That's exactly who I'm talking about. The casuals JUST saw a boring Paige reign. If she gets the belt again so quickly there will be collective groans, not because she's a heel, but because they still remember her awful face run. It's far too soon. Like I said, she can rebuild momentum without the belt, but with the belt, she has nowhere to go but down. ie: Daniel Bryan. I don't care how popular you are, nothing good comes out of a Kane feud. The same applies here. Not only is Paige unpopular with casuals, but her only options for traditional feuds as a heel are irrelevant charisma vacuums.
> 
> The one feud that could actually elevate her is the one the hardcore Paige marks in here reject: Nikki Bella. She's a good speaker, she plays the conniving bitch role very well, she has a large following, support from casuals, and is backed by the machine, so there would be actual investment into the storyline. This has a much better chance of success than watching Paige squash jobber Divas with the belt. No one wants to see that again. *


But there was nothing special about AJ's rein either. It pretty much meant nothing in the end. It last as long as it did because who really was going to carry the ball. They now have someone else who could carry the ball in Paige. You make it seem like AJ had a amazing run as champion when in reality it was like any other title rein in the modern age of WWE Woman wrestling just longer then any other. 

Instant bathroom breaks.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> That's exactly who I'm talking about. The casuals JUST saw a boring Paige reign. If she gets the belt again so quickly there will be collective groans, not because she's a heel, but because they still remember her awful face run. It's far too soon. Like I said, she can rebuild momentum without the belt, but with the belt, she has nowhere to go but down. ie: Daniel Bryan. I don't care how popular you are, nothing good comes out of a Kane feud. The same applies here. Not only is Paige unpopular with casuals, but her only options for traditional feuds as a heel are irrelevant charisma vacuums.
> 
> The one feud that could actually elevate her is the one the hardcore Paige marks in here reject: Nikki Bella. She's a good speaker, she plays the conniving bitch role very well, she has a large following, support from casuals, and is backed by the machine, so there would be actual investment into the storyline. This has a much better chance of success than watching Paige squash jobber Divas with the belt. No one wants to see that again. *


Not if its done right this is the point i'm trying to make, if she beats AJ and AJ sells it like boss which I'd know she would people will be wow'd by her doing so, if Paige loses it's "shrugs" oh well another AJ reign ahead this Paige isn't up to much. You're acting like the feud will be after Summerslam and only way it will be over is if AJ wins and a 3 weeks 1 PPV isn't enough for this feud with a proper hero v villain dynamic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Not if its done right this is the point i'm trying to make, if she beats AJ and AJ sells it like boss which I'd know she would people will be wow'd by her doing so, if Paige loses it's "shrugs" oh well another AJ reign ahead this Paige isn't up to much. You're acting like the feud will be after Summerslam and only way it will be over is if AJ wins and a 3 weeks 1 PPV isn't enough for this feud with a proper hero v villain dynamic.


*This feud would be better off not dragging on because it's going to get boring. There needs to be 4 weeks of intensity with a climax, then the winner, most likely AJ, should move on to her next opponent. Paige and Nikki can have a good feud, but AJ vs. Nikki is more personal. They actually don't like each other, so it would make for better television. Two A+ personalities with legitimate disdain going at it? Best for business :hunter

Paige can be brutal with the jobber Divas in the undercard because they serve no purpose anyway. She can still look strong without the belt you know :jericho2*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> That's exactly who I'm talking about. The casuals JUST saw a boring Paige reign. If she gets the belt again so quickly there will be collective groans, not because she's a heel, but because they still remember her awful face run. It's far too soon. Like I said, she can rebuild momentum without the belt, but with the belt, she has nowhere to go but down. ie: Daniel Bryan. I don't care how popular you are, nothing good comes out of a Kane feud. The same applies here. Not only is Paige unpopular with casuals, but her only options for traditional feuds as a heel are irrelevant charisma vacuums.
> 
> The one feud that could actually elevate her is the one the hardcore Paige marks in here reject: Nikki Bella. She's a good speaker, she plays the conniving bitch role very well, she has a large following, support from casuals, and is backed by the machine, so there would be actual investment into the storyline. This has a much better chance of success than watching Paige squash jobber Divas with the belt. No one wants to see that again. *


AJ title reign:
- Kaitlyn feud
- 2 good matches with Natalya
- overrated pipebomb
- Burying the division in promos, hogging the spotlight 24/7, and beating them all at Wrestlemania.

295 days and thats it. And that was all with the full support of Vince. Paige was given nothing. 

I just re-watched the RAW after Mania and AJ got no reaction. So it's clear the crowd was drained and sick of it by that point. I think AJ having another long reign 3 months after her boring 295 day reign just ended is more suicidal than a Paige heel reign. The crowd has already cooled with AJ getting shit reactions the past few weeks. Yeah it's unfortunate that the first Paige reign happened right away and was booked poorly, but what's done is done. If we're talking about who wins at Summerslam then either way they go there's going to be back to back title reigns. At Summerslam we're faced with either another long title reign for AJ just three months after her 295 reign ended, or another Paige reign two months after her three month reign. When you look at it like that it seems like the Paige option would be easier to digest and the lesser of two evils. And trust me, the casuals haven't forgotten about AJ-mania and her awful run either. So how exactly is Paige 'too soon' and not AJ. The casuals are already reacting well to heel Paige after one week. Look and compare the length of the reigns and the months in between them. And if you're only answer to that is this secret weapon of a heel Nikki Bella then :done You can't be convinced that Nikki sucks and I won't even bother. 

I know you fancy yourself the wrestling version of Nostradamus and like to tell us what's going to happen with such assertiveness, so we'll eventually see what happens. If you're right then good for you and I'm glad you're able to accurately predict fake wrestling and can boast about it. I wish my life was that good. 

I apologize for the long-winded posts. It's what happens when you're taken for a ride on the Reigns Train.


----------



## tommo010

Nikki is 2 months tops away from moving into a new feud, you really think they'll hot shot her into the title picture after one match with Brie? Hell her heel turn most likely won't happen until Summerslam. I can appreciate Nikki and AJ would be a good feud but it's months away from happening given the current story she is involved in, so that is not really an option at this time because AJ would end up in filler feuds waiting for that story to end and when you have Paige filler feud v AJ filler feud Paige has more viable options.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I know you fancy yourself the wrestling version of Nostradamus and like to tell us what's going to happen with such assertiveness, so we'll eventually see what happens. If you're right then good for you and I'm glad you're able to accurately predict fake wrestling and can boast about it. I wish my life was that good.


*It's ok, not everyone can be me :maddox
*
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...hen-paige-will-lose-title-3.html#post33658233
*
May 1st, 2014. Back when all of you were under the delusion that Paige was getting over well.

AJ was receiving great reactions on her first 3 weeks back, then people got sick of seeing her teaming with Paige leading up to PPV. They shouldn't have been teaming, they should have been fighting, because casuals don't care about deep underlying storylines-they want to see action with instant gratification. The go home show should leave you in suspense. It should make you excited for the match. Both girls were hugging and kissing each other's ass-no one wants to see this. I wouldn't have cheered either. The crowd isn't bored with AJ, they were bored with the direction of the feud. It's finally picked up, so you're going to see more cheers for AJ and more boos for Paige(duh). Don't know why this argument was even attempted.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:sodone

... for now. Need to recharge.


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's ok, not everyone can be me :maddox
> *
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...hen-paige-will-lose-title-3.html#post33658233
> *
> May 1st, 2014. Back when all of you were under the delusion that Paige was getting over well.
> 
> AJ was receiving great reactions on her first 3 weeks back, then people got sick of seeing her teaming with Paige leading up to PPV. They shouldn't have been teaming, they should have been fighting, because casuals don't care about deep underlying storylines-they want to see action with instant gratification. The go home show should leave you in suspense. It should make you excited for the match. Both girls were hugging and kissing each other's ass-no one wants to see this. I wouldn't have cheered either. The crowd isn't bored with AJ, they were bored with the direction of the feud. It's finally picked up, so you're going to see more cheers for AJ and more boos for Paige(duh). Don't know why this argument was even attempted.*


In case you haven't notice HHH is moving to more of a old school storytelling and telling the writers to do longer feuds that actually matter. The days of catering to the Casual fan is over as well it should be. You will see these casual fans either change to adapt to the old style of storytelling or be weeded out like they already are by the Wrestling fan who have been following these guys since the Indies.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lexrules said:


> In case you haven't notice HHH is moving to more of a old school storytelling and telling the writers to do longer feuds that actually matter. The days of catering to the Casual fan is over as well it should be. You will see these casual fans either change to adapt to the old style of storytelling or be weeded out like they already are by the Wrestling fan who have been following these guys since the Indies.


*Really, that's why NXT talents are flopping left and right? This isn't the indies, no one cares. It's World Wrestling ENTERTAINMENT. If you're not entertaining, they don't want you on the screen, period. If your argument made any sense, Cesaro would still be getting cheered, because people "only" care about wrestling .*


----------



## Empress

There was nothing overrated about AJ's pipebomshell. Aside from Stephanie, there's no other diva on the roster that could cut a promo like that. And the truth hurt so bad that the other divas lobbied to shut down the angle. You don't get in your feelings over an overrated promo that has no merit. 

AJ's reign towards the end wasn't noteworthy but her accomplishments shouldn't be undermined to make Paige look better. And acting as though she's coming out to crickets is ridiculous.


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *Really, that's why NXT talents are flopping left and right? This isn't the indies, no one cares. It's World Wrestling ENTERTAINMENT. If you're not entertaining, they don't want you on the screen, period. If your argument made any sense, Cesaro would still be getting cheered, because people "only" care about wrestling .*


LOL, You're blinded by your own programming that Vince McMahon taught you. Vince is gone. HHH is in charge and he is old school in his ways of thinking and how he wants the company to move forward and has already brought it back to a more Wrestling oriented show. 

NXT will continue to be pushed. Guys like Kenta and Prince Devitt are being signed for a reason. I suggest you get use to it because you will see more and more of it happening from now on. Like I said those who don't change will be left behind. It's going to be a better day for Pro Wrestling not Sports Entertainment. In fact Once Vince dies I can guarantee that Sports Entertainment garbage will be gone as well. It will be Pro Wrestling again.


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's ok, not everyone can be me :maddox
> *
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...hen-paige-will-lose-title-3.html#post33658233
> *
> May 1st, 2014. Back when all of you were under the delusion that Paige was getting over well.
> 
> AJ was receiving great reactions on her first 3 weeks back, then people got sick of seeing her teaming with Paige leading up to PPV. They shouldn't have been teaming, they should have been fighting, because casuals don't care about deep underlying storylines-they want to see action with instant gratification. The go home show should leave you in suspense. It should make you excited for the match. Both girls were hugging and kissing each other's ass-no one wants to see this. I wouldn't have cheered either. The crowd isn't bored with AJ, they were bored with the direction of the feud. It's finally picked up, so you're going to see more cheers for AJ and more boos for Paige(duh). Don't know why this argument was even attempted.*


They had what, 2 tag matches before the PPV? If people got sick of something happening twice and the 2nd time at least had a tease of tension between them, then that's really saying more about how damn fickle wrestling fans are today than the direction of the feud which was perfectly fine. The only thing that went wrong during this feud was their math at Battleground which told a polar opposite story than the one being told leading to the match, which is the fault of the agents because they weren't doing right by the girls.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lexrules said:


> LOL, You're blinded by your own programming that Vince McMahon taught you. *Vince is gone.* HHH is in charge and he is old school and will and has brought it back to a more Wrestling oriented show.


*:what? Alright, now I know you're trolling:*












Lexrules said:


> NXT will continue to be pushed. Guys like Kenta and Prince Devitt are being signed for a reason. I suggest you get use to it because you will see more and more of it happening from now on.


*Yes, please continue to ignore all the failures of NXT, just like I'm going to ignore your future posts.*


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *:drake1 ? Alright, now I know you're trolling:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, please continue to ignore all the failures of NXT, just like I'm going to ignore your future posts.*


Not trolling, just telling the truth on where the business is heading. You could be blind to it all you want. :


----------



## Joshi Judas

This still going on? We'll see who's right I guess.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> They had what, 2 tag matches before the PPV? If people got sick of something happening twice and the 2nd time at least had a tease of tension between them, then that's really saying more about how damn fickle wrestling fans are today than the direction of the feud which was perfectly fine. The only thing that went wrong during this feud was their math at Battleground which told a polar opposite story than the one being told leading to the match, which is the fault of the agents because they weren't doing right by the girls.


*The buildup was bad and it dragged on far too long. You can do the buddy buddy thing for a week, but the heel turn should have happened on the next show. The match was just awful, and a direct antithesis to people saying "WHO CARES ABOUT CHARACTER, RELY ON THE WRESTLING!"

This is exactly why storyline is more important, because you'll have something to fall back on in case the match doesn't turn out great. "Dang that match sucked, but at least these two are fun to watch!" If you don't have that, you have nothing, and that's when people start coming out to crickets.*


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *The buildup was bad and it dragged on far too long. You can do the buddy buddy thing for a week, but the heel turn should have happened on the next show. The match was just awful, and a direct antithesis to people saying "WHO CARES ABOUT CHARACTER, RELY ON THE WRESTLING!"
> 
> This is exactly why storyline is more important, because you'll have something to fall back on in case the match doesn't turn out great. "Dang that match sucked, but at least these two are fun to watch!" If you don't have that, you have nothing, and that's when people start coming out to crickets.*


I need to know when exactly you started watching wrestling and if you have watched anything outside of the WWE ever in your life.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I just realized that, in the promo Paige cut when AJ came back, she readily admitted to goading AJ into putting her title on the line. 

Does that mean that she was a heel pretending to be a face the whole time, and that she wasn't supposed to actually get cheered? This would make a lot of sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I just realized that, in the promo Paige cut when AJ came back, she readily admitted to goading AJ into putting her title on the line.
> 
> Does that mean that she was a heel pretending to be a face the whole time, and that she wasn't supposed to actually get cheered? This would make a lot of sense.


*
She teased being a chicken shit heel and sounded awkward as hell. The full blown heel Paige is arrogant and shows signs of charisma unk. Lets just ignore that little mishap on AJ's return. Hopefully she doesn't constantly repeat "THIS IS MY HOUSE!", because she's not Paul Heyman, and she'll never recover from it.*


----------



## tommo010

It's this simple I would say the same thing about this feud if it was 2 different diva's, I've said it before and I'll say it again booking the heel to win just after a heel turn is villain booking 101 it needs to happen it should happen to extend the feud, but because it's Paige beating AJ it's being rejected by her marks and you can be sure as hell that if this was 2 completely divas everyone would be routing for the heel to go over cause it makes sense and that is the bottom line of this debate, hell I'm as much an AJ mark as I am a Paige mark and if roles where reversed in this scenario I'd be at the front of the queue for AJ going over.

The heel gets the upper hand first it makes the chasing baby face more sympathetic to the audience and gives them something to route for, if AJ wins she might as well have been the heel and have her cheat to beat Paige because if AJ goes over clean and ends the feud at Summerslam Paige's heel character is done, Reigns train said Paige doesn't need the belt and maybe that's true but the same can be said for AJ even more so in AJ's case but Paige actually losing the feud at Summerslam is bad for her character moving forward but the belt is on the line through circumstance hence Paige will have to be a heel champion coming out of Summerslam for the heel turn to stick and the good of the diva's division, he also says no one wants to be bored by another Paige reign so soon? I can guarantee casuals will be even more bored by another lengthy AJ reign and no amount of booking can save that, at least heel Paige has fresh prospective if the booking is done right and if it fails AJ will get it back anyway as she'll be booked to eventually win the feud at a later date anyway and you guys can stand and say we told you so.


----------



## Empress

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I just realized that, in the promo Paige cut when AJ came back, she readily admitted to goading AJ into putting her title on the line.
> 
> Does that mean that she was a heel pretending to be a face the whole time, and that she wasn't supposed to actually get cheered? This would make a lot of sense.


I think it's just a WWE rewrite. They wanted Paige to be a face but it didn't work out. So, a reset happened when AJ returned. And now they're playing it off as though Paige was always heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> If it fails AJ will get it back anyway as she'll be booked to eventually win the feud at a later date anyway and *you guys can stand and say we told you so.*


*:faint: Looks like I have no choice :draper2*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *:faint: Looks like I have no choice :draper2*


You know I'm right , you replace this feud with Face Diva 1 v Heel Diva 2, heel diva 2 should go over in the first match everytime. :fuckedup

The only reason this is a problem for you is because it's Paige beating AJ :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> You know I'm right , you replace this feud with Face Diva 1 v Heel Diva 2, heel diva 2 should go over in the first match everytime. :fuckedup
> 
> The only reason this is a problem for you is because it's Paige beating AJ :draper2


*You do realize the level of gloating you're opening this thread up to when it backfires, right?*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *You do realize the level of gloating you're opening this thread up to when it backfires, right?*


Well, are you outright predicting that AJ will go over at SummerSlam and the feud will end? With three weeks left of build, that sort of forecasting isn't as educated as it could be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, are you outright predicting that AJ will go over at SummerSlam and the feud will end? With three weeks left of build, that sort of forecasting isn't as educated as it could be.


*No, I've said for the last 10 pages that if Paige wins, her next reign will flop.*


----------



## rpags71

For what it's worth, Paige is advertised for both night of champions and survivor series.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=262rvhz&s=8#.U9GpwGK9KSM

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=359lpp2&s=8#.U9GqGWK9Kf0

Screenshotted these from my ipad 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *No, I've said for the last 10 pages that if Paige wins, her next reign will flop.*


AJ's 2nd title reign is already flopping. And if I was anything like you I'd be in the AJ thread every day picking apart every minutiae of it like you did with Paige. 

The first month so far has been crappy 1-2 minute matches against Cameron and Eva Marie. A match on PPV that was heavily criticized. Inadequate pops for a star of her stature. Let's face it, the first month of AJ's 2nd title reign has been a bust by your standards. And you can't play the booking card here because you refused to accept it for Paige.

And I'm obviously not that foolish to care much about all this, but it's giving you a taste of what you were like during Paige's reign.


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ's 2nd title reign is already flopping. And if I was anything like you I'd be in the AJ thread every day picking apart every minutiae of it like you did with Paige.
> 
> The first month so far has been crappy 1-2 minute matches against Cameron and Eva Marie. A match on PPV that was heavily criticized. Inadequate pops for a star of her stature. Let's face it, the first month of AJ's 2nd title reign has been a bust by your standards. And you can't play the booking card here because you refused to accept it for Paige.
> 
> And I'm obviously not that foolish to care much about all this, but it's giving you a taste of what you were like during Paige's reign.


The only time AJ got chants for herself was at Battleground. Every other time it's been Punk chants. So really you could argue that AJ herself isn't over, it's her relationship with Punk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> AJ's 2nd title reign is already flopping. And if I was anything like you I'd be in the AJ thread every day picking apart every minutiae of it like you did with Paige.
> 
> The first month so far has been crappy 1-2 minute matches against Cameron and Eva Marie. A match on PPV that was heavily criticized. Inadequate pops for a star of her stature. Let's face it, the first month of AJ's 2nd title reign has been a bust. And you can't play the booking card here because you refused to accept it for Paige.
> 
> And I'm obviously not that foolish to care much about all this, but it's giving you a taste of what you were like during Paige's reign.


*
Yep a PPV match that sucked because she's forced to work with an overrated Botch Queen. Congratulations to Paige for giving AJ her worst match ever :clap

Even Aksana and Eva Marie couldn't achieve such a feat.








*


----------



## PRODIGY

RAVEN said:


> This still going on? We'll see who's right I guess.


I don't see why people keep going back and forth with people who don't agree with them about their favorite wrestler. It's stupid to me because it just takes away from you enjoying the wrestler you like because you're to busy worrying about what other people think about them. See me I could gives two fucks what someone thinks about the wrestler I like because their opinions are just that their opinion.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yep a PPV match that sucked because she's forced to work with an overrated Botch Queen. Congratulations to Paige for giving AJ her worst match ever :clap
> 
> Even Aksana and Eva Marie couldn't achieve such a feat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:AJ That's it? Disappointed. You're worst response yet.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Legasee said:


> I don't see why people keep going back and forth with people who don't agree with them about their favorite wrestler. It's stupid to me because it just takes away from you enjoying the wrestler you like because you're to busy worrying about what other people think about them. See me I could gives two fucks what someone thinks about the wrestler I like because their opinions are just that their opinion.


Yeah I've avoided this guy for awhile but I guess I got reeled in by his bait once he started posting here again... Thanks for breaking it down and reminding me why I shouldn't give a fuck.


----------



## -Skullbone-

These divas really bring out the cattiness in everyone don't they? Reow!

I think a Paige title reign will largely suck (her recent one certainly did), but I also think AJ's has sucked for the most part as well. The majority of her previous reign (I saw a bit of its second half) was terrible and monotonous. It always surprises me how much people clamor to say which one is the superior title holder when both turned out to be horrible for the most part. They both 'flopped', if you want to believe in any sense of expectation within the divas division. 

It's not all doom and gloom though. With renewed interest in the women of the WWE-in both the title scene and the Authority storyline- there might be genuine chances now for some decent programs to be worked. That's what most make-believe 'title reigns' rely on: the quality of writing in rivalries between characters. This is an organization built on storytelling, after all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> These divas really bring out the cattiness in everyone don't they? Reow!
> 
> I think a Paige title reign will largely suck (her recent one certainly did), but I also think AJ's has sucked for the most part as well. The majority of her previous reign (I saw a bit of its second half) was terrible and monotonous. It always surprises me how much people clamor to say which one is the superior title holder when both turned out to be horrible for the most part. They both 'flopped', if you want to believe in any sense of expectation within the divas division.
> 
> It's not all doom and gloom though. With renewed interest in the women of the WWE-in both the title scene and the Authority storyline- there might be genuine chances now for some decent programs to be worked. That's what most make-believe 'title reigns' rely on: the quality of writing in rivalries between characters. This is an organization built on storytelling, after all.


*
Ah, there you are. Weren't you the main opposition when I preached for months about Paige's botching? I don't think Battleground can be overlooked.*


----------



## Empress

So now AJ isn't over and it's been shit rolling downhill since she got back? Well, alrighty then. fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Yeah I've avoided this guy for awhile but I guess I got reeled in by his bait once he started posting here again... Thanks for breaking it down and reminding me why I shouldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Empress said:


> So now AJ isn't over and it's been shit rolling downhill since she got back? Well, alrighty then. fpalm


Re-read the post. It was about showing how easy it is to exaggerate over every minute detail of someone's title reign like :reigns Train did with Paige. It's annoying isn't it?

Over it anyways. Just wanted to make it clear for you.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

There's a rather simple solution to the problem of challengers. What you need to do is build up credible challengers who can be placed in good feuds. The talent is there, but it's not ready yet. Emma has charisma, she can be repackaged. Summer Rae can be released from the purgatory that is The Bootleg People and made to look strong. I'm advocating for this feud to not end at Summerslam because it's going to take more time than that to build up new contenders, and I don't expect Evil Stephanie vs Bellas to be completely resolved at that point either.

And yes, AJ/Paige can be kept entertaining and fresh if any fucks are given by Creative.


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Ah, there you are. Weren't you the main opposition when I preached for months about Paige's botching? I don't think Battleground can be overlooked.*


Hola! I sat through most of the PPV a couple of days ago and saw that match. It was a DUD, but not the nightmare I imagined it was based on feedback. The crowd engagement was pretty good too. I expected a totally dead, unengaged crowd and it wasn't. 

The worst thing about that match was the narrative. Made very little sense and was poorly worked through. I'd have to pin most of that one on Paige because she dictated most of how the match unfolded. The lack of in-ring chemistry was, in my mind, a mix of that and AJ not really getting through it very well. I don't really like seeing AJ and her tiny frame trying to navigate through complex pinning sequences. The three main botched spots were also a result of that (except that last one, where they just messed up).

But hey, there's nothing really there that would tell most people to give up hope entirely. Iron out that in-ring story into something more clear cut, get some more practice into AJ and you'll likely have something more watchable. 

Comparing this match to AJ, Eva is a little muddying. These two were trying to actually do something worthwhile in this match and largely failed. AJ was trying to get Eva through the match in a very safe, inoffensive way. I'd probably say that the AJ, Eva match was better because it was just that: safe.

Also, I'm still waiting for that example of Paige being a danger to herself and others in the ring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> There's a rather simple solution to the problem of challengers. What you need to do is build up credible challengers who can be placed in good feuds. The talent is there, but it's not ready yet. Emma has charisma, she can be repackaged. Summer Rae can be released from the purgatory that is The Bootleg People and made to look strong. I'm advocating for this feud to not end at Summerslam because it's going to take more time than that to build up new contenders, and I don't expect Evil Stephanie vs Bellas to be completely resolved at that point either.


*I agree. As much as I dislike this feud, my unbiased opinion is it must continue at least until Night of Champions where we have more credible Divas. Emma needs a severe repackaging. She won't be taken seriously in her current state, ever. Natalya-self explanatory. Summer, you know I'm 100% behind it, but we've already stated the problem with her. I'm sick of her being anchored down by comedy jobbers. It's ridiculous how much of an excellent heel she is and how she's being used on the main roster. Shit like this makes me want Sasha called up immediately, but I'm afraid she'll be misused too.*


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Neither Paige nor AJ failed as Divas Champion. The writers (or lack thereof) failed on both counts. When you give them nothing to work with, you can't expect great success.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> Hola! I sat through most of the PPV a couple of days ago and saw that match. It was a DUD, but not the nightmare I imagined it was based on feedback. The crowd engagement was pretty good too. I expected a totally dead, unengaged crowd and it wasn't.
> 
> The worst thing about that match was the narrative. Made very little sense and was poorly worked through. I'd have to pin most of that one on Paige because she dictated most of how the match unfolded. The lack of in-ring chemistry was, in my mind, a mix of that and AJ not really getting through it very well. I don't really like seeing AJ and her tiny frame trying to navigate through complex pinning sequences. The three main botched spots were also a result of that (except that last one, where they just messed up).
> 
> But hey, there's nothing really there that would tell most people to give up hope entirely. Iron out that in-ring story into something more clear cut, get some more practice into AJ and you'll likely have something more watchable.
> 
> Comparing this match to AJ, Eva is a little muddying. These two were trying to actually do something worthwhile in this match and largely failed. AJ was trying to get Eva through the match in a very safe, inoffensive way. I'd probably say that the AJ, Eva match was better because it was just that: safe.
> 
> Also, I'm still waiting for that example of Paige being a danger to herself and others in the ring.


*I can't disagree with anything you've said here. I totally respect this post. Repped :

EDIT: I stand corrected, but you still get rep. I never said Paige was endangering people's lives, I just said she constantly does things incorrectly. However, that sunset flip spot could have broken AJ's neck.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *I agree. As much as I dislike this feud, my unbiased opinion is it must continue at least until Night of Champions where we have more credible Divas. Emma needs a severe repackaging. She won't be taken seriously in her current state, ever. Natalya-self explanatory. Summer, you know I'm 100% behind it, but we've already stated the problem with her. I'm sick of her being anchored down by comedy jobbers. It's ridiculous how much of an excellent heel she is and how she's being used on the main roster. Shit like this makes me want Sasha called up immediately, but I'm afraid she'll be misused too.*


Perhaps more unbiased opinions would be nice. :jericho3

There you go, wonderful idea. What you do is you have Paige win the title and retain at Night of Champions in a long, hard-fought match that causes mutual respect, they become allies. A couple of weeks pass as they establish their alliance.

Later on, Sasha Banks and Charlotte are called up in tandem, and they come out during a match and blindside Paige and AJ Lee. It ends up being a turf war storyline of sorts. You can then add Emma to AJ/Paige under a new, more serious gimmick and complete the BFFs with Summer Rae.

Who wins doesn't matter, but the focus is taken off the title for the time being while building up a bunch of new contenders in one angle. And you can run the Brie/Nikki rivalry in the meantime due to the rift that Stephanie tried to create between them, and as long as Brie doesn't start screaming or saying *BITCH* it can work.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

How do you book this feud until Night of Champions without a title switch though? It seems impossible. 

Paige has lost clean two times in a row now. So what happens at Summerslam? Losing a third conesecutive time to AJ would kill all momentum for the feud and for Paige's heel turn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Perhaps more unbiased opinions would be nice. :jericho3
> 
> There you go, wonderful idea. What you do is you have Paige win the title and retain at Night of Champions in a long, hard-fought match that causes mutual respect, they become allies. A couple of weeks pass as they establish their alliance.
> 
> Later on, Sasha Banks and Charlotte are called up in tandem, and they come out during a match and blindside Paige and AJ Lee. It ends up being a turf war storyline of sorts. You can then add Emma to AJ/Paige under a new, edgier gimmick and complete the BFFs with Summer Rae.
> 
> Who wins doesn't matter, but the focus is taken off the title for the time being while building up a bunch of new contenders. And you can run the Brie/Nikki rivalry in the meantime due to the rift that Stephanie tried to create between them, and as long as Brie doesn't start screaming or saying *BITCH* it can work.












*This will only restart the Divas clusterfuck matches and make the division be taken less seriously than it already is. You have to establish these girls on their own, or they will continue to live in each other's shadows and no one will ever break out.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *This will only restart the Divas clusterfuck matches and make the division be taken less seriously than it already is. You have to establish these girls on their own, or they will continue to live in each other's shadows and no one will ever break out.*


The reason why they were only clusterfucks was because they were bad. Everyone I've mentioned can put on a show in the ring.

Every member of The Shield broke out even though they spent a lot of their time in tag matches. Don't see why it can't work in this scenario.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> The reason why they were only clusterfucks was because they were bad. Everyone I've mentioned can put on a show in the ring.
> 
> *Every member of The Shield broke out even though they spent a lot of their time in tag matches. Don't see why it can't work in this scenario.*


*

I rewatched the Wrestlemania match on Total Divas. It actually wasn't bad. The problem is there are too many people and no one is invested enough in the girls individually to give a fuck. The Shield is completely different. They were booked to wreck shit in the MAIN EVENT for a year and a half. They rarely lost matches, Dean Ambrose had a (terrible) 300 day US title reign, and Roman Reigns broke all kinds of records. 

This is much different than a bunch of girls, half of which are jobbers, relying on each other to form credibility with the audience.*


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> I rewatched the Wrestlemania match on Total Divas. It actually wasn't bad. The problem is there are too many people and no one is invested enough in the girls individually to give a fuck. The Shield is completely different. They were booked to wreck shit in the MAIN EVENT for a year and a half. They rarely lost matches, Dean Ambrose had a (terrible) 300 day US title reign, and Roman Reigns broke all kinds of records.
> 
> This is much different than a bunch of girls, half of which are jobbers, relying on each other to form credibility with the audience.[/B]


Wrong topic but I'm curious, What records did Reigns brake exactly?


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Reigns Train said:


> *I can't disagree with anything you've said here. I totally respect this post. Repped :
> 
> EDIT: I stand corrected, but you still get rep. I never said Paige was endangering people's lives, I just said she constantly does things incorrectly. However, that sunset flip spot could have broken AJ's neck.*


That sunset powerbomb spot is a tricky one to assess. This is mostly because it seemed to pan out alright on the surface. Plenty of time to steady-and-ready and get the positioning right, which looked to happen. The end result was AJ not ending up being planted further away from the turnbuckle. She semi-landed on Paige and was almost spiked on her head. It was also like she landed on a pillow as there was absolutely no sound or sense of impact. From memory, the camera angle made it look almost satisfactory. 

I think it could've been a result of Paige not getting enough strength through her arms to help AJ navigate how far away to land. It could've also been AJ being a bit worried about falling that far out from her starting point. If I had her little body I can't say I blame her either. 

It's probably safe to assume you were trolling at the time, but I've seen you claim that Paige is botch-a-mania in the ring. If you claim that someone botches something so many times then that means they're definitely going to be a liability. I remember asking you if you can recount a time where she knocked someone's teeth out with a stiff forearm or spiked someone so she could be truly worthy of such a title. It's all in good fun, of course. 

Regardless, it's a little disappointing to see when every match that she's involved in where some messy thing happens it's always going to be 100% her fault. Having seen most of her opponents over they years and knowing the kind of run-of-the-mill wrestling bouts most have night-in and night-out, there usually is a degree of culpability for less capable opponents not properly fulfilling their role as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> Regardless, it's a little disappointing to see when every match that she's involved in where some messy thing happens it's always going to be 100% her fault. Having seen most of her opponents over they years and knowing the kind of run-of-the-mill wrestling bouts most have night-in and night-out, there usually is a degree of culpability for less capable opponents not properly fulfilling their role as well.


*
Yes, yes, yes, everyone says this, but they ignore the fact that AJ has had to work with the same terrible wrestlers and doesn't make nearly the amount of mistakes, if any at all.*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yes, yes, yes, everyone says this, but they ignore the fact that AJ has had to work with the same terrible wrestlers and doesn't make nearly the amount of mistakes, if any at all.*


I'd actually argue that Paige has worked mainly on NXT and in NXT she has largely competent women to work with, also ones she's worked with for years or one she has natural chemistry with, i.e. Natalya. AJ has been on the main roster for years and has had to work with a lot of mediocre talent and thus she knows how to easily work within their limitations. Paige will learn this over time, also she wasn't booked into matches which let her show any strengths and just had to get beat up the whole time. Almost always when you read house show reports, people will say her match was very good. Logically she's allowed to have actual matches on house shows, but isn't allowed that on TV. 

As for the Battleground match, that entire show felt off. Aside from the Usos and Wyatts, not one on that show clicked at all. It was just a bad night. Maybe it's best to leave it at that and focus on what's coming instead of looking to the past.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *This is much different than a bunch of girls, half of which are jobbers, relying on each other to form credibility with the audience.*


A lot of the other solutions being offered are band-aid solutions to gaping wounds of problems. The Divas Division needs surgery if it's to be taken seriously, even if it takes longer and hurts more in the short term, it's a lot more viable in the long term.

I haven't seen a group of people as masterfully booked as The Shield in a long time. But unless the creative minds involved are no longer with the WWE, which is likely not the case, the potential is there if the effort is there.

Part of what's needed is to establish differences in the characters that don't yet exist. Sasha Banks can't just be Summer Rae with a different outfit and color scheme.


----------



## Lexrules

LOL

You have nothing to say Reigns Train.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> I'd actually argue that Paige has worked mainly on NXT and in NXT she has largely competent women to work with, also ones she's worked with for years or one she has natural chemistry with, i.e. Natalya. *AJ has been on the main roster for years and has had to work with a lot of mediocre talent and thus she knows how to easily work within their limitations.*


*But this is incorrect. AJ pulled good matches out of Aksana while they were both in developmental:*






*You people need to give credit where it's due. If Paige has a good match, I'll say she has a good match. If she botches, I'll point it out, but there's no reason to pretend like she's this wrestling goddess who's better than everyone but only works well with a few people. That stance is so deluded that I've confused myself while typing it.*


----------



## Lexrules

-Skullbone- said:


> That sunset powerbomb spot is a tricky one to assess. This is mostly because it seemed to pan out alright on the surface. Plenty of time to steady-and-ready and get the positioning right, which looked to happen. The end result was AJ not ending up being planted further away from the turnbuckle. She semi-landed on Paige and was almost spiked on her head. It was also like she landed on a pillow as there was absolutely no sound or sense of impact. From memory, the camera angle made it look almost satisfactory.
> 
> I think it could've been a result of Paige not getting enough strength through her arms to help AJ navigate how far away to land. It could've also been AJ being a bit worried about falling that far out from her starting point. If I had her little body I can't say I blame her either.
> 
> It's probably safe to assume you were trolling at the time, but I've seen you claim that Paige is botch-a-mania in the ring. If you claim that someone botches something so many times then that means they're definitely going to be a liability. I remember asking you if you can recount a time where she knocked someone's teeth out with a stiff forearm or spiked someone so she could be truly worthy of such a title. It's all in good fun, of course.
> 
> Regardless, it's a little disappointing to see when every match that she's involved in where some messy thing happens it's always going to be 100% her fault. Having seen most of her opponents over they years and knowing the kind of run-of-the-mill wrestling bouts most have night-in and night-out, there usually is a degree of culpability for less capable opponents not properly fulfilling their role as well.


Yea, it was AJ's fault the move was botched. It all lies on the one coming off the rope to make it look good. She didn't do what she was suppose to do and Fucked up.

It happens and you won't see real wrestling fans and especially those in the business will not give it a second thought unlike Reigns Train who will not only butcher the mistake but also the wrong person because he never actually been in the ring or around the actual business. And please try to say I never have because I will love to show you just how involved in the business I really am.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Part of what's needed is to establish differences in the characters that don't yet exist. Sasha Banks can't just be Summer Rae with a different outfit and color scheme.


*
The thing is the mainstream audience has never seen Summer's real character, so Sasha could be herself and they'd see it as something completely unique. If the Bootleg People hadn't broken up, they could have been booked similarly to The Shield and completely destroyed the Divas division to solidify themselves as a force. With Summerambrose2) and Sasharollins) as the voices, and Charlottereigns) as the muscle, they could have believably taken the Divas division by storm.

THAT is the only masterful booking you could hope for with a stable.*


----------



## Freeway.86

Reigns Train, can I ask what you get out of hanging out in this thread? All you seem to do is argue with others so why bother? Why not live in the AJ thread and soak in adulation with the other guys and girls who love AJ? Why come here and start arguments?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Lexrules said:


> Yea, it was AJ's fault the move was botched. It all lies on the one coming off the rope to make it look good. She didn't do what she was suppose top do and Fucked up.
> 
> It happens and you won;t see real wrestling fans not give it a second thought unlike Reigns Train who will not only butcher the mistake but also the wrong person.


I posted the video the other day of a fanshot video that showed an alternate angle of that spot but it has since been removed from youtube. I don't even think it's clear enough to blame one or the other for that spot and I personally haven't, but that video did show that AJ was still hanging on to the ropes when Paige was flipped over. So I think it would be unfair to entirely blame Paige for almost 'breaking AJ's neck'.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Also I don't get what I'm supposed to be impressed by in that 2 minute Aksana video...Akasana always sucks no matter who she wrestles. But here's Paige's matches with Aksana if anyone cares...

xx6v9s

And I always thought it was a shit move by WWE to feed Aksana to Paige twice in a row as her first WWE matches following her debut.


----------



## Lexrules

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I posted the video the other day of a fanshot video that showed an alternate angle of that spot but it has since been removed from youtube. I don't even think it's clear enough to blame one or the other for that spot and I personally haven't, but that video did show that AJ was still hanging on to the ropes when Paige was flipped over. So I think it would be unfair to entirely blame Paige for almost 'breaking AJ's neck'.


It's no one fault. It happens. They both had a bad match. First time facing each other it will happen. Like I said only those who think they know every fucking thing and when in reality they don't know jack shit will say other wise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> Reigns Train, can I ask what you get out of hanging out in this thread? All you seem to do is argue with others so why bother? Why not live in the AJ thread and soak in adulation with the other guys and girls who love AJ? Why come here and start arguments?


*Because this isn't the Paige Appreciation Thread, it's the Paige DISCUSSION Thread. I come here to have discussions. There's a guy starting friendly arguments in the AJ thread and I don't care. I welcome it. If you have an opposing view, let it be known. I come to the forum to debate, not participate in circle jerks. The Reigns Thread gets by far the most criticism and I don't tell anyone to get out if they don't like him.*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I posted the video the other day of a fanshot video that showed an alternate angle of that spot but it has since been removed from youtube. I don't even think it's clear enough to blame one or the other for that spot and I personally haven't, but that video did show that *AJ was still hanging on to the ropes* when Paige was flipped over. So I think it would be unfair to entirely blame Paige for almost 'breaking AJ's neck'.


*TO PROTECT HERSELF fpalm. God forbid someone prevents themselves from landing on their head incorrectly because a move was improperly executed.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> The thing is the mainstream audience has never seen Summer's real character, so Sasha could be herself and they'd see it as something completely unique. If the Bootleg People hadn't broken up, they could have been booked similarly to The Shield and completely destroyed the Divas division to solidify themselves as a force. With Summerambrose2) and Sasharollins) as the voices, and Charlottereigns) as the muscle, they could have believably taken the Divas division by storm.
> 
> THAT is the only masterful booking you could hope for with a stable.*


When I was referring to the Bootleg People, I was talking about Summer Rae & Layla because of the TNA ripoff accusations. 

See, that works fine. Each of the factions can have their parallel, and just have them go to war.

:ambrose2 - AJ & Summer
:rollins - Emma & Sasha
:reigns - Paige & Charlotte

Though I do believe that Paige can have more of a speaking role than Reigns did, as long as she keeps the edge and bite that her character has now that she's a heel.

As for the powerbomb spot, it probably would've worked if they had the sunset flip going into a standing sitout powerbomb like in the Emma/Paige match at ArRIVAL, rather than going for the jugular right away.


----------



## Lexrules

See. LOL. You are just better off just ignoring this Reigns train guy. Next time he post just put a good LOL or a Laughing Gif up because that is all he really deserves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> When I was referring to the Bootleg People, I was talking about Summer Rae & Layla because of the TNA ripoff accusations.
> 
> See, that works fine. Each of the factions can have their parallel, and just have them go to war.
> 
> :ambrose2 - AJ & Summer
> :rollins - Emma & Sasha
> :reigns - Paige & Charlotte
> 
> Though I do believe that Paige can have more of a speaking role than Reigns did, as long as she keeps the edge and bite that her character has now that she's a heel.
> 
> As for the powerbomb spot, it probably would've worked if they had the sunset flip going into a standing sitout powerbomb like in the Emma/Paige match at ArRIVAL, rather than going for the jugular right away.


*Ohh, well the BFFs were a blatant rip off. Summer and Layla is just reaching, but that's another story.

I'm going to have to see a repackaged Emma in a serious role before we can put her in the Rollins group. She had her chance to speak after Paige's heel turn and simply responded: "I have no words."

If this is any indicator of her speaking ability, then things are looking grim.

How exactly would you set all this up anyway? Randomly break up Summer and Layla? Send Emma away for 3 months? How would Charlotte and Sasha make their debut? There has to be some impactful way to write these girls into RAW or no one will care.*


----------



## CrystalFissure

I'd rather Sasha come up first to the main roster instead of Charlotte, as the latter is the current NXT Women's champion and needs a little more seasoning and perhaps another title defense to solidify a reign. Sasha on the other hand is a really good wrestler and could bring an interesting 'flair' to the division. Summer is wrapped up with Layla as people have said while Sasha has NOTHING to do on NXT right now as she's gone from the BFF's.

And ignoring the Reigns Train makes us look bad. I can't agree with what a lot of what he's saying, but it is a discussion thread. If you can combat the arguments, it shows that we're not just stupid Paige marks that are blind and want her to be the next SuperCena or something along those lines.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I like Emma the way she is. She's entertaining and makes me laugh which is what her character is all about, being fun. :draper2

You've seen her talk other times so why judge her by that one video that never aired on WWE tv? She's pretty entertaining when she interacts with heels. She doesn't have to be a serious character to be a title contender as evident by her two title matches agains Paige on NXT.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *But this is incorrect. AJ pulled good matches out of Aksana while they were both in developmental:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You people need to give credit where it's due. If Paige has a good match, I'll say she has a good match. If she botches, I'll point it out, but there's no reason to pretend like she's this wrestling goddess who's better than everyone but only works well with a few people. That stance is so deluded that I've confused myself while typing it.*


But that's exactly what you do with AJ. Everything you criticize Paige marks for is what you do at a much stronger level for AJ. Nobody on here has said Paige is the GOAT, but you claim that about AJ all the time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> But that's exactly what you do with AJ. Everything you criticize Paige marks for is what you do at a much stronger level for AJ. Nobody on here has said Paige is the GOAT, but you claim that about AJ all the time.


*Because it's true. I don't think anyone can rationally deny AJ is the best Diva on the roster by a large margin. I've already disproven the myth that "all she can do is talk", so I don't even know what you're holding on to at this point.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Because it's true. I don't think anyone can rationally deny AJ is the best Diva on the roster by a large margin. I've already disproven the myth that "all she can do is talk", so I don't even know what you're holding on to at this point.*


GOAT means greatest of all time not greatest on the roster today. AJ is not even close to GOAT.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

CrystalFissure said:


> I'd rather Sasha come up first to the main roster instead of Charlotte, as the latter is the current NXT Women's champion and needs a little more seasoning and perhaps another title defense to solidify a reign. Sasha on the other hand is a really good wrestler and could bring an interesting 'flair' to the division. Summer is wrapped up with Layla as people have said while Sasha has NOTHING to do on NXT right now as she's gone from the BFF's.
> 
> And ignoring the Reigns Train makes us look bad. I can't agree with what a lot of what he's saying, but it is a discussion thread. If you can combat the arguments, it shows that we're not just stupid Paige marks that are blind and want her to be the next SuperCena or something along those lines.


Yeah Sasha is the most ready of the two. That match against Summer Rae tonight showed me Charlotte still needs more time to improve and can't be relied on to carry matches with subpar divas. I like her, and she has improved a lot since her debut, but she won't be pulling out performances on par with the Takeover match if she's not in there with workhorse like Natalya. Sasha was able to get an entertaining match out of Alexa Bliss who is green as grass. 

I always figured that Sasha will be the one to take the title off Charlotte so it may be a while before her WWE debut. Possibly after Wrestlemania unless they have Bayley take the title next.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Ohh, well the BFFs were a blatant rip off. Summer and Layla is just reaching, but that's another story.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a repackaged Emma in a serious role before we can put her in the Rollins group. She had her chance to speak after Paige's heel turn and simply responded: "I have no words."
> 
> If this is any indicator of her speaking ability, then things are looking grim.
> 
> How exactly would you set all this up anyway? Randomly break up Summer and Layla? Send Emma away for 3 months? How would Charlotte and Sasha make their debut? There has to be some impactful way to write these girls into RAW or no one will care.*


Both Emma and Paige have not shown their furthest abilities in the promo and in-ring department. Has Emma ever said a word on RAW? Because if she has, I don't remember. Emma's current comedy character doesn't extend itself well to dealing with serious situations.

Nobody's going to care about Summer and Layla splitting up as long as Layla finds a time slot to dance, it's truly a minor issue. Didn't I kind of go over this to a limited extent?



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> What you do is you have Paige win the title and retain at Night of Champions in a long, hard-fought match that causes mutual respect, they become allies. A couple of weeks pass as they establish their alliance.
> 
> Later on, Sasha Banks and Charlotte are called up in tandem, and they come out during a match and blindside Paige and AJ Lee. It ends up being a turf war storyline of sorts. You can then add Emma to AJ/Paige under a new, more serious gimmick and complete the BFFs with Summer Rae.


It's not even necessary for Summer to join Charlotte and Sasha, they can all come out, because a 3-2 assault is both cowardly and unfair, while 2-2 is just being mean. Then it can be explained the next night.

Emma doesn't need to be sent away at all. The Alpha Bitches, as I shall refer to them, beat her up when she's alone, make fun of her, take their things, to the point where it only makes sense of her to join their resistance. And she can still be comedic from time to time, she and Paige have great chemistry in that regard, but now she has a goal that she pursues with intent. The Naive Everygirl can't exist in a world where the only cards she's dealt are those of suffering.

I should really get paid to do this.


----------



## Lexrules

CrystalFissure said:


> I'd rather Sasha come up first to the main roster instead of Charlotte, as the latter is the current NXT Women's champion and needs a little more seasoning and perhaps another title defense to solidify a reign. Sasha on the other hand is a really good wrestler and could bring an interesting 'flair' to the division. Summer is wrapped up with Layla as people have said while Sasha has NOTHING to do on NXT right now as she's gone from the BFF's.
> 
> And ignoring the Reigns Train makes us look bad. I can't agree with what a lot of what he's saying, but it is a discussion thread. If you can combat the arguments, it shows that we're not just stupid Paige marks that are blind and want her to be the next SuperCena or something along those lines.


LOL, I've been doing it all night and he put me on ignore because he knows he can't win and I will counter him on everything.

I'm a Wrestling fan. I like Paige, I like AJ. I respect both for what they bring to the show in a age where the woman are looked at as nothing but rats and eye candy. They actually work and have done it for years in the indies and deserve respect not be chopped down from someone who has never enter the ring.

This guy is a joke and a joke account. No knowledge of anything outside of what he sees on TV. He is the worst kind of fan for the business.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> GOAT means greatest of all time not greatest on the roster today. AJ is not even close to GOAT.


*
I never said AJ is the greatest of all time. I don't even use the phrase "GOAT" because it's stupid to me. People on this forum throw the acronym around so much it has no meaning anymore.

*Ambrose says hi on the mic* "DEEEEN JUST CUT THE GOAT PROMO!!! AH MY GAD!" 

In my opinion, Trish is the best, but it's certainly up for debate.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *I never said AJ is the greatest of all time. * I don't even use the phrase "GOAT" because it's stupid to me. People on this forum throw the acronym around so much it has no meaning anymore.
> 
> *Ambrose says hi on the mic* "DEEEEN JUST CUT THE GOAT PROMO!!! AH MY GAD!"
> 
> *In my opinion, Trish is the best,* but it's certainly up for debate.


That is nice to hear. I've read AJ being called 'GOAT' so many times in her thread, and other times throughout this forum I've seen people claiming Trish is overrated, and others even taking it as far as saying AJ is better than Trish (which really chaps my ass). 










Stratusfaction 4 life.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Both Emma and Paige have not shown their furthest abilities in the promo and in-ring department. Has Emma ever said a word on RAW? Because if she has, I don't remember. Emma's current comedy character doesn't extend itself well to dealing with serious situations.
> 
> Nobody's going to care about Summer and Layla splitting up as long as Layla finds a time slot to dance, it's truly a minor issue. Didn't I kind of go over this to a limited extent?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even necessary for Summer to join Charlotte and Sasha, they can all come out, because a 3-2 assault is both cowardly and unfair, while 2-2 is just being mean. Then it can be explained the next night.
> 
> Emma doesn't need to be sent away at all. The Alpha Bitches, as I shall refer to them, *beat her up when she's alone, make fun of her, take their things, to the point where it only makes sense of her to join their resistance. * And she can still be comedic from time to time, she and Paige have great chemistry in that regard, but now she has a goal that she pursues with intent. The Naive Everygirl can't exist in a world where the only cards she's dealt are those of suffering.
> 
> I should really get paid to do this.


*Already happening to Nikki Bella. Rehashes of stories so close together aren't good for business :trips4

No, Emma hasn't spoken on television, but even comedic characters can still cut promos from time to time. Santino wasn't so bad at it.*


----------



## islesfan13

rpags71 said:


> For what it's worth, Paige is advertised for both night of champions and survivor series.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=262rvhz&s=8#.U9GpwGK9KSM
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=359lpp2&s=8#.U9GqGWK9Kf0
> 
> Screenshotted these from my ipad 5 minutes ago.


No AJ?


----------



## Lexrules

Leonardo Spanky said:


> That is nice to hear. I've read AJ being called 'GOAT' so many times in her thread, and other times throughout this forum I've seen people claiming Trish is overrated, and others even taking it as far as saying AJ is better than Trish (which really chaps my ass).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratusfaction 4 life.


Trish is good who had a willingness to learn like few did but nowhere near the best of all time.

That distinction belongs to Manami Toyota. For those of you who don't know who that is I strongly suggest you look the name up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> That is nice to hear. I've read AJ being called 'GOAT' so many times in her thread, and other times throughout this forum I've seen people claiming Trish is overrated, and others even taking it as far as saying AJ is better than Trish (which really chaps my ass).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratusfaction 4 life.


*I'ma need you to switch your avatar to reflect that sentiment sir.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> No AJ?


Maybe AJ is just back to put Paige over so she can leave and have CM Babies? :draper2


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> That is nice to hear. I've read AJ being called 'GOAT' so many times in her thread, and other times throughout this forum I've seen people claiming Trish is overrated, and others even taking it as far as saying AJ is better than Trish (which really chaps my ass).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratusfaction 4 life.


Me too which I find both funny and ironic when people say we overrate Paige. Not one person on this site has claimed Paige is the best of all time.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Maybe AJ is just back to put Paige over so she can leave and have CM Babies? :draper2


How much longer on AJs contract?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Already happening to Nikki Bella. Rehashes of stories so close together aren't good for business :trips4
> 
> No, Emma hasn't spoken on television, but even comedic characters can still cut promos from time to time. Santino wasn't so bad at it.*


Like I said, long term solutions. It can be done in two weeks before people start being upset that it's a rehash.

And Emma has the ability to be a way more sympathetic babyface than Nikki Bella, because the latter was a titanic bitch for a long while. Speaking of which, I just realized that the Bellas theme song does in no way signify face.

And for the GOAT debate, I'm going to simply say that it's going to take a lot for me to not think that Paige has all-time great potential.


----------



## rpags71

islesfan13 said:


> No AJ?


AJ isn't advertised for any house show, tv taping, or ppv as of now, but idk why their not promoting her for raw, smackdown, and summerslam considering she was in the ad and is headed for a rematch at the show. The advertised superstars are always "subject to change" but having paige advertised for the next three ppvs must mean they are planning for her long term, in some capacity, champ or not. Even as a paige fan, I was pleasantly surprised with how much they showed her in the summerslam ad, The end with paige walking as an explosion goes off with "what goes around comes around" was really clever imo given her current storyline situation.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Lexrules said:


> Trish is good who had a willingness to learn like few did but nowhere near the best of all time.
> 
> That distinction belongs to Manami Toyota. If you don't know who that is I strongly suggest you look the name up.


Greatest when it comes to WWE style women's wrestling though, which Trish perfected. The look, mic work, and in-ring work was all tops, especially from 2003-2006.

So not 'GOAT' women's wrestler in general and I would never claim that as there's obviously better wrestlers on a technical level. I have some knowledge and appreciation for women's wrestling outside of WWE but haven't really branched out into the Japanese stuff. Maybe I'll get on that this summer. I want non-pixely footage though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> And for the GOAT debate, I'm going to simply say that it's going to take a lot for me to not think that Paige has all-time great potential.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Like I said, long term solutions. It can be done in two weeks before people start being upset that it's a rehash.
> 
> And Emma has the ability to be a way more sympathetic babyface than Nikki Bella, because the latter was a titanic bitch for a long while. Speaking of which, I just realized that the Bellas theme song does in no way signify face.
> 
> And for the GOAT debate, *I'm going to simply say that it's going to take a lot for me to not think that Paige has all-time great potential.*


This is something I agree with and have been saying. I don't think Paige is one of the GOAT's now by any means but she has potential.


----------



## Lexrules

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Greatest when it comes to WWE style women's wrestling though, which Trish perfected. The look, mic work, and in-ring work was all tops, especially from 2003-2006.
> 
> So not 'GOAT' women's wrestler in general and I would never claim that as there's obviously better wrestlers on a technical level. I have some knowledge and appreciation for women's wrestling outside of WWE but haven't really branched out into the Japanese stuff. Maybe I'll get on that this summer. I want non-pixely footage though.


You are correct when it come to the modern age of woman wrestling in the WWE/F Trish was the all around best.

Youtube has plenty of Toyota matches up against the likes of Aja Kong and Bull Nakano. 

You won't be disappointed I can promise you that. She had better matches then most guys in the business ever have.


----------



## islesfan13

rpags71 said:


> AJ isn't advertised for any house show, tv taping, or ppv as of now, but idk why their not promoting her for raw, smackdown, and summerslam considering she was in the ad and is headed for a rematch at the show. The advertised superstars are always "subject to change" but having paige advertised for the next three ppvs must mean they are planning for her long term, in some capacity, champ or not. Even as a paige fan, I was pleasantly surprised with how much they showed her in the summerslam ad, The end with paige walking as an explosion goes off with "what goes around comes around" was really clever imo given her current storyline situation.


No matter what anyone says, its becoming quite obvious that the WWE is pushing hard for Paige right now as the future top diva. Somebody in upper management really likes her. My guess is HHH and STeph but it could be Vince after all.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

And so does AJ, so we can all be happy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> And so does AJ, so we can all be happy.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I've met Trish and Lita before on separate occasions but I'll be meeting them together at the same time next month. They are very chatty so I'll ask them what they think of Paige and AJ. I know they keep tabs from time to time on the division so hopefully they've seen what's been going on. Interested to get their thoughts.

Edit: And when I see them it'll be post-Summerslam


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I've met Trish and Lita before on separate occasions but I'll be meeting them together at the same time next month. They are very chatty so I'll ask them what they think of Paige and AJ. I know they keep tabs from time to time on the division so hopefully they've seen what's been going on. Interested to get their thoughts.


*
Take it with a grain of salt. They're not going to openly bash talents in front of strangers.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Take it with a grain of salt. They're not going to openly bash talents to strangers because they know everyone is listening.*


I'm sure *if* Trish has seen any of the feud develop she'll give her honest opinion of how it's been booked and what not, which is what I'm looking for and she's always outspoken on the division. I'm not looking for any bashing on the talents. Last time I talked to her she outright bashed the divas championship belt though.


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yes, yes, yes, everyone says this, but they ignore the fact that AJ has had to work with the same terrible wrestlers and doesn't make nearly the amount of mistakes, if any at all.*


It's true that AJ has had to work with some pretty bad and green individuals. She had to work with two in the last three weeks and got them through unscathed. If mistakes that go on between these wrestlers are really going to be that scrutinized over however, then I'll bite. 

Honestly, the Battleground match was probably the worst Paige has been involved in aside from whatever crap happened between her and Aksana. The botched spots and mistimings were a result of bad chemistry. I've said before that a fair bit of this had to do with AJ not looking very good. Those three mistakes were not caused by Paige falling flat on her butt. They happened because of both performers stuffing up, with one or two being more a result of one person's mistake than the other. If you're intent on proving AJ the superior in-ring worker because makes less 'mistakes' with the same opponents, I'll also have point out how very little happened of substance with AJ in-ring wise over the second half of last year. How many two minute matches occurred? How many tag matches? You had something a little more intriguing in that Natalya match on Main Event. Beyond the Kaitlyn match (which I haven't seen) you could probably swap AJ and someone like The Bellas around and get a similar match. I've mentioned before that Paige's involvement in matches has brought out more in-ring depth from people like Naomi and Fox. This is particularly true for the latter, who partook in a genuinely decent match with Paige in one of the times they met on Raw. 

Mistakes and botches can potentially make a match look worse, but a bad match is still a waste of time to sit through. If people are really focusing on pinpointing botches then they must be more focused on the choreographic side of things rather than the storytelling side of things. If we really want to compare though, I'd have to believe that AJ has been involved in plenty of clumsy move setups and slight mistimings if you believe Paige has.


----------



## rpags71

islesfan13 said:


> No matter what anyone says, its becoming quite obvious that the WWE is pushing hard for Paige right now as the future top diva. Somebody in upper management really likes her. My guess is HHH and STeph but it could be Vince after all.


I think that wwe is seeing that paige could be a very marketable diva along with AJ. They both have much more merchandise on wweshop than any other diva. I assume Paige's youth shirt was removed due to her heel turn. Both heavily featured in the summerslam ad. One is already a good money maker for the company, and paige must be selling well so far for them to produce pendants, cardboard standees, and beach towels. They wouldn't produce those products without predicting good profits, especially in wwes current financial situation.


----------



## Empress

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I've met Trish and Lita before on separate occasions but I'll be meeting them together at the same time next month. They are very chatty so I'll ask them what they think of Paige and AJ. I know they keep tabs from time to time on the division so hopefully they've seen what's been going on. Interested to get their thoughts.
> 
> Edit: And when I see them it'll be post-Summerslam


That's cool. I'd love to meet Trish and Lita. They seem very down to earth but I doubt Lita has many nice things to say about AJ. That could be awkward. :|

But Trish gets my vote as the best female wrestler of the modern era. She may not have been the most superior in actual technical wrestling but she compensated in other ways. Trish was the supreme total package.


----------



## Lexrules

I haven't had the honor of meeting Trish yet but I can say Lita (Amy) is a awesome person whenever I have gotten to work or just chat with her.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Empress said:


> That's cool. I'd love to meet Trish and Lita. They seem very down to earth but I* doubt Lita has many nice things to say about AJ. That could be awkward.* :|
> 
> But Trish gets my vote as the best female wrestler of the modern era. She may not have been the most superior in actual technical wrestling but she compensated in other ways. Trish was the supreme total package.


Oh, I didn't even think about that. Is it just speculation just because AJ is married to her former boyfriend? 

I always felt it was odd that they didn't work a match at Mania this year since the story was there and Lita always seems eager for a one off match. Would have been fitting with her being inducted into the hall of fame the night before. People will obviously say that a veteran shouldn't come in and take a mania spot from the other divas but most of those divas in the match this year didn't even deserve it anyway and obviously a Lita/AJ match would be better than that clusterfuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

-Skullbone- said:


> It's true that AJ has had to work with some pretty bad and green individuals. She had to work with two in the last three weeks and got them through unscathed. If mistakes that go on between these wrestlers are really going to be that scrutinized over however, then I'll bite.
> 
> Honestly, the Battleground match was probably the worst Paige has been involved in aside from whatever crap happened between her and Aksana. The botched spots and mistimings were a result of bad chemistry. I've said before that a fair bit of this had to do with AJ not looking very good. Those three mistakes were not caused by Paige falling flat on her butt. They happened because of both performers stuffing up, with one or two being more a result of one person's mistake than the other. If you're intent on proving AJ the superior in-ring worker because makes less 'mistakes' with the same opponents, I'll also have point out how very little happened of substance with AJ in-ring wise over the second half of last year. How many two minute matches occurred? How many tag matches? You had something a little more intriguing in that Natalya match on Main Event. Beyond the Kaitlyn match (which I haven't seen) you could probably swap AJ and someone like The Bellas around and get a similar match. I've mentioned before that Paige's involvement in matches has brought out more in-ring depth from people like Naomi and Fox. This is particularly true for the latter, who partook in a genuinely decent match with Paige in one of the times they met on Raw.
> 
> Mistakes and botches can potentially make a match look worse, but a bad match is still a waste of time to sit through. If people are really focusing on pinpointing botches then they must be more focused on the choreographic side of things rather than the storytelling side of things. If we really want to compare though, I'd have to believe that AJ has been involved in plenty of clumsy move setups and slight mistimings if you believe Paige has.


*It's clear that they had no chemistry-no one's denying that. The fact of the matter is Paige has botched with several other people in her little stint on the roster outside of her match with AJ, which justifies everything I said months ago. You can't say "Well AJ only had 2 minute matches for a year" when Paige botched in 2 minute matches. It doesn't prove anything. Kaitlyn and AJ had great matches-you should probably watch them. It's not like AJ was protected by being in short matches, that's just what the Divas are given. You can't use it as an excuse for one's success and justification for the other's failure.*


----------



## Lexrules

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's clear that they had no chemistry-no one's denying that. The fact of the matter is Paige has botched with several other people in her little stint on the roster outside of her match with AJ, which justifies everything I said months ago. You can't say "Well AJ only had 2 minute matches for a year" when Paige botched in 2 minute matches. It doesn't prove anything. Kaitlyn and AJ had great matches-you should probably watch them. It's not like AJ was protected by being in short matches, that's just what the Divas are given. You can't use it as an excuse for one's success and justification for the other's failure.*


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Lexrules said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


Please don't do this, man.


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's clear that they had no chemistry-no one's denying that. The fact of the matter is Paige has botched with several other people in her little stint on the roster outside of her match with AJ, which justifies everything I said months ago. You can't say "Well AJ only had 2 minute matches for a year" when Paige botched in 2 minute matches. It doesn't prove anything. Kaitlyn and AJ had great matches-you should probably watch them. It's not like AJ was protected by being in short matches, that's just what the Divas are given. You can't use it as an excuse for one's success and justification for the other's failure.*


I keep seeing you say that Paige botches, but you've never shown us real proof. Show us matches, give us the times and let's see if she's really botched as often as you say. The AJ match we know about so you can omit that,


----------



## Empress

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Oh, I didn't even think about that. Is it just speculation just because AJ is married to her former boyfriend?
> 
> I always felt it was odd that they didn't work a match at Mania this year since the story was there and Lita always seems eager for a one off match. Would have been fitting with her being inducted into the hall of fame the night before. People will obviously say that a veteran shouldn't come in and take a mania spot from the other divas but most of those divas in the match this year didn't even deserve it anyway and obviously a Lita/AJ match would be better than that clusterfuck.


A WWE insider said that CM Punk was going after AJ while he was still with Lita. It's also been rumored that CM Punk and AJ would have objected to Lita being inducted in the HOF had he not quit. I don't know if it's true but I'm sure it must hurt to see your ex with the woman who used to look up to you. It's very weird. Lita and AJ would have been a dream match but I think there's a reason it didn't happen. I personally wouldn't ask Lita about AJ. I don't like to hurt anyone's feelings on purpose and this seems like a sensitive subject. 

@LexRules
Great picture. I've only heard great things about Lita and her fan interactions.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Look at Paige take this suplex from Natalya like a champ :banderas


----------



## Lexrules

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Please don't do this, man.


He's like a broken record. I can't help it. lol


----------



## Lexrules

Empress said:


> A WWE insider said that CM Punk was going after AJ while he was still with Lita. It's also been rumored that CM Punk and AJ would have objected to Lita being inducted in the HOF had he not quit. I don't know if it's true but I'm sure it must hurt to see your ex with the woman who used to look up to you. It's very weird. Lita and AJ would have been a dream match but I think there's a reason it didn't happen. I personally wouldn't ask Lita about AJ. I don't like to hurt anyone's feelings on purpose and this seems like a sensitive subject.
> 
> @LexRules
> Great picture. I've only heard great things about Lita and her fan interactions.


Thanks bud. Off topic but here a few more of the lovely ladies of wrestling I have had the honor of both working with and just sitting down to talk with.

Terri Runnels


Sunny


BabyDoll


Christy Hemme


Kaitlyn


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Kind of look like my 9th grade history teacher.

Here are the photographs from 7/25 SmackDown.



Spoiler: SmackDown


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Kind of look like my 9th grade history teacher.
> 
> Here are the photographs from 7/25 SmackDown.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown


Paige is too hot for this thread. WHeres RTC?


----------



## Freeway.86

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Kind of look like my 9th grade history teacher.
> 
> Here are the photographs from 7/25 SmackDown.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown


Damn Paige looks good!!


----------



## Empress

Is she still skipping? :lol

Paige's boots distract me. I keep wondering if they're comfortable to wrestle in but it looks like she is enjoying herself more as a heel. She's glowing. On a shallow note, I love Naomi's hair.


----------



## gl83

islesfan13 said:


> No AJ?





Leonardo Spanky said:


> Maybe AJ is just back to put Paige over so she can leave and have CM Babies? :draper2





rpags71 said:


> AJ isn't advertised for any house show, tv taping, or ppv as of now, but idk why their not promoting her for raw, smackdown, and summerslam considering she was in the ad and is headed for a rematch at the show. The advertised superstars are always "subject to change" but having paige advertised for the next three ppvs must mean they are planning for her long term, in some capacity, champ or not. Even as a paige fan, I was pleasantly surprised with how much they showed her in the summerslam ad, The end with paige walking as an explosion goes off with "what goes around comes around" was really clever imo given her current storyline situation.



Funny you say that because they don't have either AJ *or* Paige as the advertised Superstars for any of the upcoming Raws, Smackdowns, Live Events or the SummerSlam PPV. They didn't even list them for the Battleground PPV when I checked last weekend either. I think the only reason Paige is still listed on the NOC and SvS advertisements is because those are old and they haven't been updated yet(the advertisements for NOC and SvS were posted on the App and the WWE.com/Events Tab months ago). Hell, they still had Kaitlyn listed on the advertisement for the Elimination Chamber PPV earlier this year in January, which was after she was released and long after her push ended.


I also recall Paige being on the advertised Superstars list for SummerSlam and Battleground and every episode of Raw a few months ago and now when you search up those events, she no longer is advertised at all.


----------



## Lexrules

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Kind of look like my 9th grade history teacher.
> 
> Here are the photographs from 7/25 SmackDown.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown


Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige looking very 'cheeky' in that fourth photo.

Looks like the promo is the only thing to look forward to as the match will be super quick.


----------



## rpags71

gl83 said:


> Funny you say that because they don't have either AJ *or* Paige as the advertised Superstars for any of the upcoming Raws, Smackdowns, Live Events or the SummerSlam PPV. They didn't even list them for the Battleground PPV when I checked last weekend either. I think the only reason Paige is still listed on the NOC and SvS advertisements is because those are old and they haven't been updated yet(the advertisements for NOC and SvS were posted on the App and the WWE.com/Events Tab months ago).
> 
> 
> Because I recall Paige being on the advertised Superstars list for SummerSlam and Battleground and every episode of Raw a few months ago and now when you search up those events, she no longer is advertised at all.


I apologize for that mistake on my part. Paige is not advertised for summerslam, or tv leading up to those events. I do think wwe is updating at least some of these advertised superstar lists. Brock is now advertised for the go home raws for summerslam and night of champions. Usually for events far in advance, the only advertise top superstars, or ones that will definelty be there (barring unforeseen injuries, etc), so people buy tickets knowing cena, reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, will be there. I am surprised that AJ is not listed for these ppvs, when paige is along with cena, Rollins, Ambrose, orton, Wyatt, shamus, etc. at least one other diva should be advertised imo.


----------



## JerrysNotHere

I think Paige still needs some work. She is an ok wrestler but her acting is bad. The "arch your back and scream" on her entrance and her other regular screams are getting old and annoying. When she tries to talk, it comes of kinda like scripted, forced bad acting.

She's got a decent look and decent skills and is improving... But like when she screeches "This is my house!!!" it feels forced and I'm just not feelin' it right now.

Of course, most of the divas suck... It makes her look better but overall, I feel she is just a medium talent diva at the moment. Hopefully she'll get better with more experience. She seems to have quite a bit of potential.


----------



## gl83

rpags71 said:


> I apologize for that mistake on my part. Paige is not advertised for summerslam, or tv leading up to those events. I do think wwe is updating at least some of these advertised superstar lists. Brock is now advertised for the go home raws for summerslam and night of champions. Usually for events far in advance, the only advertise top superstars, or ones that will definelty be there (barring unforeseen injuries, etc), so people buy tickets knowing cena, reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, will be there. I am surprised that AJ is not listed for these ppvs, when paige is along with cena, Rollins, Ambrose, orton, Wyatt, shamus, etc. at least one other diva should be advertised imo.



But, like I mentioned, those advertisements were released months ago. Things could've changed by then. The PPV advertisements are usually the last things that they update. Case in point, earlier this year in January, they had Kaitlyn listed on the advertisement for the Elimination Chamber PPV, even though she was released from WWE and long after her push ended. Hell, last year they still had Eve advertised on the WrestleMania Revenge Tour, a month after she was gone from WWE. Then there was Curtis Axel, who they had advertised for every epsiode of Raw leading to WrestleMania and by that time he was basically irrelevant and gone from WWE television for the most part.


----------



## rpags71

gl83 said:


> But, like I mentioned, those advertisements were released months ago. Things could've changed by then. The PPV advertisements are usually the last things that they update. Case in point, earlier this year in January, they had Kaitlyn listed on the advertisement for the Elimination Chamber PPV, even though she was released from WWE and long after her push ended. Hell, last year they still had Eve advertised on the WrestleMania Revenge Tour, a month after she was gone from WWE. Then there was Curtis Axel, who they had advertised for every epsiode of Raw leading to WrestleMania and by that time he was basically irrelevant and gone from WWE television for the most part.


Well I do see what your saying. Wishful thinking on my part that this could be a good thing for her, but who knows what they have planned for the divas leading up to these next few ppvs. Some intriguing and entertaining stuff so far. As long as paige is on my screen and getting better as a performer in and out of the ring, I am happy.


----------



## tommo010

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> And so does AJ, so we can all be happy.


Exactly and this why from a booking stand point Paige has to go over at Summerslam, I've explained this a number of times now but it's rejected because it means Paige is champion regardless of it being the right way to extend the feud and elevate both girls to be the top 2 divas.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Haven't had time to watch SmackDown (It finished almost 2 hours ago here, we get it early) but I will soon. The pictures look interesting.



Spoiler: Smackdown



A little disappointed that it looks like Naomi is taken care of quickly. Kind of negates the MiTB match as well as making Cameron look even better. At least she lost through distraction somewhat. Hoping it went for more than 3 minutes but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## -Skullbone-

^^^AVOID IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED: It went for about 40 seconds and ended in three moves.



The Reigns Train said:


> *It's clear that they had no chemistry-no one's denying that. The fact of the matter is Paige has botched with several other people in her little stint on the roster outside of her match with AJ, which justifies everything I said months ago. You can't say "Well AJ only had 2 minute matches for a year" when Paige botched in 2 minute matches. It doesn't prove anything. Kaitlyn and AJ had great matches-you should probably watch them. It's not like AJ was protected by being in short matches, that's just what the Divas are given. You can't use it as an excuse for one's success and justification for the other's failure.*


I'll clear up the reason I pointed out the 2 minute match stint that made up the second half of AJ's championship reign. It doesn't have so much to do with the argument of botches and mistakes being apparently made, but rather the idea of overall quality. Because that's what this is all about right? The discussion of one's success and their counterpart's failure is a bit odd because there has been little success from a quality standpoint derived from either AJ's and Paige's title reign. 

I also could make the assumption that AJ was being protected by participating in those short singles and tag matches. That's not necessarily a bad thing from a heel champ's perspective, as it could also preserve the performer's health too. The majority of matches were nothing but 'Point A to B' filler bouts as well, so I can't refute they weren't helpful in protecting her either. Although it's a bit unrelated, the slightly more concerning news is that she apparently doesn't participate in house show events nowadays. That's for another time though.

I was getting a bit away from the point at hand though, which is "who botches more." I don't want to engage too much in this discussion because it's so pedestrian, but I will ask you what type of mistakes Paige has done in these two minute matches that AJ's apparently gotten through so smoothly. You seem very confident that she-and she alone- messes up constantly, so I'd like to hear/see some examples to see what you consider to be bad-enough mistakes.


----------



## CrystalFissure

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^^AVOID IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED: It went for about 40 seconds and ended in three moves.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll clear up the reason I pointed out the 2 minute match stint that made up the second half of AJ's championship reign. It doesn't have so much to do with the argument of botches and mistakes being apparently made, but rather the idea of overall quality. Because that's what this is all about right? The discussion of one's success and their counterpart's failure is a bit odd because there has been little success from a quality standpoint derived from either AJ's and Paige's title reign.
> 
> I also could make the assumption that AJ was being protected by participating in those short singles and tag matches. That's not necessarily a bad thing from a heel champ's perspective, as it could also preserve the performer's health too. The majority of matches were nothing but 'Point A to B' filler bouts as well, so I can't refute they weren't helpful in protecting her either. Although it's a bit unrelated, the slightly more concerning news is that she apparently doesn't participate in house show events nowadays. That's for another time though.
> 
> I was getting a bit away from the point at hand though, which is "who botches more." I don't want to engage too much in this discussion because it's so pedestrian, but I will ask you what type of mistakes Paige has done in these two minute matches that AJ's apparently gotten through so smoothly. You seem very confident that she-and she alone- messes up constantly, so I'd like to hear/see some examples to see what you consider to be bad-enough mistakes.


Shit, awfully sorry for forgetting the tag there. Added it now just in case. Unfortunately though, it's nothing to write home about. 


Spoiler: Smackdown



A 40 second squash is stupid. It does nothing to get Paige or Naomi over. Squashes are probably my least favourite wrestling concept because it basically says they don't care about being entertaining, they just want to get something over quickly. It also makes it harder for the opponent to recover.



The house show thing is weird, I must say. It could mean they really want Punk in their good books by treating his wife like the queen of the division. I find it to be unfair, personally. Then again I hated The Rock as champion and never wanted Punk to lose to him. AJ has botched shit before too. That doesn't make her bad at all. But saying that Eva Marie had a better match with Paige is just ludicrous, Reigns Train. The mere fact that Paige can actually do more than 10 moves makes her better by default, and despite the botches they still at least attempted some cool shit. Eva cannot attempt cool shit because she's not ready.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I uploaded the Paige stuff from Smackdown if anyone wants to see it early. I removed the Cameron/Naomi post-match stuff to save time but included the cool little video package for Paige/AJ. 

x223jus



Spoiler: smackdown



I would have liked to have seen an actual match but at least it was only Smackdown. Will be interesting to see how they play up with this "I'm still friends with AJ" thing Paige is going with. Thought she was hilarious on the mic here and after the match I liked how she told Cameron to "have fun" when she was making her way down to get a piece of Naomi. I want Paige to be a loner heel though. 

Also noticed that she didn't pose for the crowd on the ring apron and throw her jacket down like she usually does.


----------



## Bearodactyl

SD was weird. Wonder where they're going with this. Hoping RAW on Monday will help clear things up for me..


----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I uploaded the Paige stuff from Smackdown if anyone wants to see it early. I removed the Cameron/Naomi post-match stuff to save time but included the cool little video package for Paige/AJ.
> 
> x223jus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to have seen an actual match but at least it was only Smackdown. Will be interesting to see how they play up with this "I'm still friends with AJ" thing Paige is going with. Thought she was hilarious on the mic here and after the match I liked how she told Cameron to "have fun" when she was making her way down to get a piece of Naomi. I want Paige to be a loner heel though.
> 
> Also noticed that she didn't pose for the crowd on the ring apron and throw her jacket down like she usually does.





Spoiler: SmackDown



At least Naomi wasn't beat properly in a match in 10 seconds, it was a shot from behind. It's just that they shouldn't waste someone like Naomi getting squashed for the sake of it. So having Cameron involved is the best idea really, even though I don't like her. Also an interesting "I still like you AJ/Naomi" thing going on there. It reminds me of the AJ crazy thing, but I hope they don't go down that exact same path either.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

CrystalFissure said:


> Spoiler: SmackDown
> 
> 
> 
> At least Naomi wasn't beat properly in a match in 10 seconds, it was a shot from behind. It's just that they shouldn't waste someone like Naomi getting squashed for the sake of it. So having Cameron involved is the best idea really, even though I don't like her. Also an interesting "I still like you AJ/Naomi" thing going on there. It reminds me of the AJ crazy thing, but I hope they don't go down that exact same path either.





Spoiler: smackdown



True. Someone else should have been used in that spot and just got squashed by Paige in a minute. I guess they wanted to kill two birds with one stone and put all the divas stuff in one segment. As long as Naomi wins the feud with Cameron, which I'm sure she will, she'll look strong. I think she'll be a legit title contender again by the end of the year. 

Gotta love vintage Michael Cole with this stupid quotes, "The divas division is delusional". :booka The hell is that supposed to mean? I'm surprised that wasn't edited out.


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> True. Someone else should have been used in that spot and just got squashed by Paige in a minute. I guess they wanted to kill two birds with one stone and put all the divas stuff in one segment. As long as Naomi wins the feud with Cameron, which I'm sure she will, she'll look strong. I think she'll be a legit title contender again by the end of the year.
> 
> Gotta love vintage Michael Cole with this stupid quotes, "The divas division is delusional". :booka The hell is that supposed to mean? I'm surprised that wasn't edited out.





Spoiler: smackdown



I also think they are trying push Knight Light (will always be Knight Light to me) sorry Ram-Paige (didn't they use Ram-Paige for her cloverleaf submission in NxT)as Cole called it as her new finisher. Overall it was a good segment Paige skipping and waving was gold after the match, I'm not sure where they are going with this "we're still friends" thing but it was a Smackdown segment I can overlook it we'll get proper development on Raw no doubt


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

tommo010 said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I also think they are trying push Knight Light (will always be Knight Light to me) sorry Ram-Paige (didn't they use Ram-Paige for her cloverleaf submission in NxT)as Cole called it as her new finisher. Overall it was a good segment Paige skipping and waving was gold after the match, I'm not sure where they are going with this "we're still friends" thing but it was a Smackdown segment I can overlook it we'll get proper development on Raw no doubt





Spoiler: smackdown



Yeah, and it's funny cause it seems like Paige whips out the Rampaige just for Naomi. I can't recall at the moment if she's finished anyone else off with it on the main roster so far. This one looked pretty deadly. Using the Rampaige or Paige Turner to incapacitate her opponent so she can lock in the PTO (when she goes for the tap out victory) is definitely what she needs to keep doing.



If she's going to finish off a match with an impact finisher then Rampaige is definitely better than the PT.


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it's funny cause it seems like Paige whips out the Rampaige just for Naomi. I can't recall at the moment if she's finished anyone else off with it on the main roster so far. This one looked pretty deadly. Using the Rampaige or Paige Turner to incapacitate her opponent so she can lock in the PTO (when she goes for the tap out victory) is definitely what she needs to keep doing.
> 
> 
> 
> If she's going to finish off a match with an impact finisher then Rampaige is definitely better than the PT.


I wouldn't mind seeing her bring back the Knight Rider to be honest it's move she can definitely use on AJ


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

It would definitely make for a great near-fall at Summerslam. That is if AJ doesn't botch it :HHH2


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> It would definitely make for a great near-fall at Summerslam. That is if AJ doesn't botch it :HHH2


Now, now, don't say things like that. Don't want to make







unhappy with you.



Spoiler: SmackDown



I'm actually kind of okay that there's a storyline being done right now that isn't being targeted at people that have the attention span of a flea. Perhaps they're going for Paige out-crazying the crazy one, which is fine by me.


----------



## tommo010

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Now, now, don't say things like that. Don't want to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unhappy with you.


:aryalol

Anyway was looking for some footage of Knight Rider for those who haven't seen much of Paige as Britani Knight and found this






It kinda shows how much Paige's move set is being limited at the moment, I hope she can show a few of these moves at some point in her WWE furture.

ohh and Knight Rider is at 2:16 to 2:25


----------



## CrystalFissure

She needs to pull out the Knight "Ryder". I'm sure someone like AJ could work with that move. Would impress a lot of people.


----------



## Paigeology

Would love to see Knight Rider/Ryder in the future!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Wonder if Sweet Saraya ever taught Paige this one. I imagine it'd probably look pretty sick when done to AJ.


----------



## Lexrules

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Wonder if Sweet Saraya ever taught Paige this one. I imagine it'd probably look pretty sick when done to AJ.


Oh my.. That just looks wonderful in every way imaginable. lol

Must stop thinking bad thoughts... must stop thinking bad thoughts...:wall


----------



## Reaper

Good work by Paige on Smackdown. I'm impressed  



Spoiler: Smackdown



Her matches still need to be better booked (Smackdown was an unnecessary squash to setup Naomi vs Cameron which didn't do much for Paige), but definitely a LOT of improvement. Her character doesn't really make a lot of sense yet, but I like where she's going with it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Reaper said:


> Good work by Paige on Smackdown. I'm impressed
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Her matches still need to be better booked (Smackdown was an unnecessary squash to setup Naomi vs Cameron which didn't do much for Paige), but definitely a LOT of improvement. Her character doesn't really make a lot of sense yet, but I like where she's going with it.


I didn't think there was enough of anything for anyone to really form an opinion, but I'll take it. :cool2 I guess having an actual character to play helps, doesn't it? :


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I couldn't help but be entertained by Paige doing AJ's skipping once again before the match and after the match. Great work Paige did in the ring on SD. I am enjoying this feud so far between my 2 favs. :lol


----------



## Reaper

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I didn't think there was enough of anything for anyone to really form an opinion, but I'll take it. :cool2 I guess having an actual character to play helps, doesn't it? :


Well, I told you guys that I'm very fluid when it comes to changing my opinion about someone. I make quick and harsh judgments, but I'm not stubborn about them


----------



## tommo010

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I couldn't help but be entertained by Paige doing AJ's skipping once again before the match and after the match. Great work Paige did in the ring on SD. I am enjoying this feud so far between my 2 favs. :lol


The added element of her wave was brilliant too


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

tommo010 said:


> The added element of her wave was brilliant too


Brilliantly done


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I fell asleep and forgot what page I was on, but that Reigns Train smiley is hilarious. 



Spoiler: Smackdown response



Yeah, that's exactly what I was talking about. Paige is just squashing Divas again and diminishing their credibility, which ruins the depth of the roster, and results in lackluster reigns.


*


----------



## Joshi Judas

They shouldn't have sent out Naomi since she's in a feud with Cameron.

You won't blame Paige for that now will you? :


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *I fell asleep and forgot what page I was on, but that Reigns Train smiley is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown response
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what I was talking about. Paige is just squashing Divas again and diminishing their credibility, which ruins the depth of the roster, and results in lackluster reigns.
> 
> 
> *


Would hardly be considered a squash, the whole point of the exchange was to build Naomi and Cameron, I think omitting the Cameron and Naomi exchange from the video has given the impression it was a Paige squash, Paige was a bit part to their feud on Smackdown and I'm guessing they only used Paige to gauge her heat level with the skipping about.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *I fell asleep and forgot what page I was on, but that Reigns Train smiley is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown response
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what I was talking about. Paige is just squashing Divas again and diminishing their credibility, which ruins the depth of the roster, and results in lackluster reigns.
> 
> 
> *


It's great that image editing programs are so easy to use these days. :cheer



Spoiler: Quoi?



It's bothersome to me when Paige is used as a plot device, but at least she got something to do while AJ was selling the attack. It would've truly been a squash if there wasn't a distraction involved. I'll bet if Jim Ross sees that, he'll be pleased. To take advantage of a distraction and pick up a fast win, it's a heat grabber for both Paige and Cameron since Naomi is one of the few that people give a damn about. But she can quickly bounce back from a dirty loss on SmackDown.


----------



## LigerJ81

Damn kinda wish it was someone else beside Naomi but can't wait for Smackdown tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It's great that image editing programs are so easy to use these days. :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quoi?
> 
> 
> 
> It's bothersome to me when Paige is used as a plot device, but at least she got something to do while AJ was selling the attack. It would've truly been a squash if there wasn't a distraction involved. I'll bet if Jim Ross sees that, he'll be pleased. To take advantage of a distraction and pick up a fast win, it's a heat grabber for both Paige and Cameron since Naomi is one of the few that people give a damn about. But she can quickly bounce back from a dirty loss on SmackDown.





Spoiler: Smackdown response



*That's when you get a quick pin off a rollup or Paige Turner, not a slow submission. So now Naomi lost her Divas title match to Paige, lost to Cameron on a preshow, then got submitted by Paige within seconds. That's a burial :buried*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown response
> 
> 
> 
> *That's when you get a quick pin off a rollup or Paige Turner, not a slow submission. So now Naomi lost her Divas title match to Paige, lost to Cameron on a preshow, then got submitted by Paige within seconds. That's a burial :buried*


You just need to look at things from the Funkadactyles point of view, forget about Paige's involvement in this Paige and to an extent AJ where just used to set their feud off, was this right? No probably they could have anyone else to get the desire goal but I think it was just lazy booking to keep Paige on TV. I have no doubt Naomi will win her feud with Cameron, it just made sense for Cameron to start the feud off strong remember the heel booking 101 point i keep making? :jericho2 but if Cameron actually goes over in the feud I will accept your burial claims.


----------



## Reaper

LigerJ81 said:


> Damn kinda wish it was someone else beside Naomi but can't wait for Smackdown tonight.





Spoiler: Smackdown



I think it's fine. She's the babyface in this and at least the WWE is trying to get her sympathy. I know it was a "squash" - but not _really _a squash. It wasn't great at getting sympathy for Naomi (because basically not many people give a crap about her right now anyways), but at least it had all the fundamentals in place in that it had a purpose. It's rare for the WWE to have more than 1 diva program on the air at all let alone get all of them over. At least you can tell that they're finally trying and genuinely so. They have 3 diva programs on the air at the same time. 

That's as rare as catching a glimpse of a shooting star mating with a pink unicorn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> You just need to look at things from the Funkadactyles point of view, forget about Paige's involvement in this Paige and to an extent AJ where just used to set their feud off, was this right? No probably they could have anyone else to get the desire goal but I think it was just lazy booking to keep Paige on TV. I have no doubt Naomi will win her feud with Cameron, it just made sense for Cameron to start the feud off strong remember the heel booking 101 point i keep making? :jericho2 but if Cameron actually goes over in the feud I will accept your burial claims.


*It's too much too soon. You can't forget Paige's involvement because she just went over the girl twice in a row. Do you think casuals are going to say "Oh it's ok, they're just telling a story!" No, they're just going to see Naomi's losing streak and think everyone is better than her. What does she gain by beating Cameron anyway? Someone viewed as a sidekick and a complete joke of a wrestler. The fact that she lost the first match is bad enough.*


----------



## Necramonium

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's too much too soon. You can't forget Paige's involvement because she just went over the girl twice in a row. Do you think casuals are going to say "Oh it's ok, they're just telling a story!" No, they're just going to see Naomi's losing streak and think everyone is better than her. What does she gain by beating Cameron anyway? Someone viewed as a sidekick and a complete joke of a wrestler. The fact that she lost the first match is bad enough.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin

For the period(week) ending on July 23rd










source: http://www.pwi-online.com/pages/ratings2.html


----------



## LigerJ81

Randumo24 said:


> For the period(week) ending on July 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.pwi-online.com/pages/ratings2.html


If only they used Gail Kim better in WWE :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81

Reaper said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fine. She's the babyface in this and at least the WWE is trying to get her sympathy. I know it was a "squash" - but not _really _a squash. It wasn't great at getting sympathy for Naomi (because basically not many people give a crap about her right now anyways), but at least it had all the fundamentals in place in that it had a purpose. It's rare for the WWE to have more than 1 diva program on the air at all let alone get all of them over. At least you can tell that they're finally trying and genuinely so. They have 3 diva programs on the air at the same time.
> 
> That's as rare as catching a glimpse of a shooting star mating with a pink unicorn





Spoiler: Smackdown



I guess I should at that way then


----------



## Freeway.86

I'm ok with what they did on Smackdown. For one it did show that Paige is a little unhinged, which continues from what they showed on Raw and Fallout plus she was very funny on the mic here. It continued the heat fro Cameron and Naomi and in the process showed Paige as now being underhanded in the ring by attacking Naomi from behind, something Paige wouldn't have done a month ago. It also got over the DDT, which I think is something WWE really should be trying to get over big as it's a very unique move for the division, though I'm not a big fan of the name. The segment accomplished what it needed to. Naomi wasn't buried because she was distracted and attacked from behind. Had Cameron not come out and this happened, that would have been a burial. People throw that word around far too much now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randumo24 said:


> Spoiler: Paige vs Naomi
> 
> 
> 
> I'd certainly hope so, since the match is only 30 seconds long & Paige only does two moves. It would be pretty sad if she had botches in that.





Spoiler: Smackdown



*Ok, I thought it was just a squash, but this is even worse. She goes from aggressive nutcase back to disingenuous awkwardness. She's not a good actress, so this just came off badly. It was swiftly greeted with blank stares and exits to the concession stand. Meanwhile, Cameron simply walks to the ring and gets hit with boisterous boos. They should probably keep Paige away from live microphones. This is embarrassing. *


----------



## Lexrules

I can't take this The Reigns Train horseshit anymore. I'm finally have to ignore his Mickey Mouse ass since he is to afraid to actually debate anyone with knowledge of the business by being a coward and putting them on ignore.


----------



## Freeway.86

Lexrules said:


> I can't take this The Reigns Train horseshit anymore. I'm finally have to ignore his Mickey Mouse ass since he is to afraid to actually debate anyone with knowledge of the business by being a coward and putting them on ignore.


Same here. I offered him the chance to show us actual proof of Paige botching as much as he claims and he never said anything in response so that tells me all I need to know about him.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Freeway.86 said:


> Same here. I offered him the chance to show us actual proof of Paige botching as much as he claims and he never said anything in response so that tells me all I need to know about him.


If you're willing to dig through past pages of this thread, you'll find some things.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> Same here. I offered him the chance to show us actual proof of Paige botching as much as he claims and he never said anything in response so that tells me all I need to know about him.


*I've done it at least 12 times in this thread and many others. If you haven't seen it by now, tough shit. It's only you and a few other Paige marks who STILL insist she hasn't botched anything in her 3 month string of awful matches.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, I thought it was just a squash, but this is even worse. She goes from aggressive nutcase back to disingenuous awkwardness. She's not a good actress, so this just came off badly. It was swiftly greeted with blank stares and exits to the concession stand. Meanwhile, Cameron simply walks to the ring and gets hit with boisterous boos. They should probably keep Paige away from live microphones. This is embarrassing. *


I don't know, it wasn't that bad, the "I like you" thing is at least some kind of character devleopment, not sure what the exact endgame is, but I am willing to see where it goes between now and Summerslam. That segment was more about the Naomi/Cameron storyline anyways.

On a positive note, no bothces and (warning typical drooling male answer here) Paige's ass did look pretty damn good while she was skipping around :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> I don't know, it wasn't that bad, the "I like you" thing is at least some kind of character devleopment, not sure what the exact endgame is, but I am willing to see where it goes between now and Summerslam. That segment was more about the Naomi/Cameron storyline anyways.
> 
> On a positive note, no bothces and (warning typical drooling male answer here) Paige's ass did look pretty damn good while she was skipping around :banderas


*I would hope she doesn't botch 2 moves. The Rampaige did look good. She should drop the Paige Turner completely.*


----------



## Lexrules

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> If you're willing to dig through past pages of this thread, you'll find some things.


It's the fact he is a person who has never stepped in the ring a day in his life and most likely would shit himself if he actually met any of these people and kiss their asses.

You want to open your mouth be a man and debate or shut the fuck up. People like him are the lowest form of fan there is and the ones all the boys make fun of.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Lexrules said:


> It's the fact he is a person who has never stepped in the ring a day in his life and most likely would shit himself if he actually met any of these people and kiss their asses.
> 
> You want to open your mouth be a man and debate or shut the fuck up. People like him are the lowest form of fan there is and the ones all the boys make fun of.


Trust me, mate, he has debated quite a bit. You don't think this thread got to 300+ pages by being a circlejerk of Paige praise, do you?


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *I would hope she doesn't botch 2 moves. The Rampaige did look good. She should drop the Paige Turner completely.*


Most definitely, or at least not have it as a "finisher", just have it as a move she uses mid-match for a pinning sequence. The Rampaige is 100x better


----------



## Lexrules

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Trust me, mate, he has debated quite a bit. You don't think this thread got to 300+ pages by being a circlejerk of Paige praise, do you?


LOL, What debate. All I have seen is the same broken record over and over again from a Unknowledgeable fan to the business who when you actually call him out on his bullshit he puts you on ignore.

He full of shit. This is the last I'm gonna talk about this guy because he is not even worth me wasting finger motion on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Most definitely, or at least not have it as a "finisher", just have it as a move she uses mid-match for a pinning sequence. The Rampaige is 100x better


*I agree. The move is sick, and actually got the crowd to say "OOOOOOOOOH!" I must admit I asked myself "WTF just happened?"*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *I agree. The move is sick, and actually got the crowd to say "OOOOOOOOOH!" I must admit I asked myself "WTF just happened?"*


*"Paige did a cool move?!"*


----------



## Impeccable Sin

LigerJ81 said:


> If only they used Gail Kim better in WWE :banderas


They did to her what they basically did to Paige(have her win the title in her first match). Like I said a long time ago, well before Paige debuted, it would be a bad idea to give Paige the title in her first match. I got hated on & negged by Paige marks for those comments, only to find out in the future that what I said was true. 



The Reigns Train said:


> *I agree. The move is sick, and actually got the crowd to say "OOOOOOOOOH!" I must admit I asked myself "WTF just happened?"*


Who really knows what the crowd did. The reactions on Smackdown are never really real. However, this being the 2nd time she's used it on the main roster, it looked much better than last time. Her picking up the girl into position makes it much more believable than last time when Naomi jumped into position.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, I thought it was just a squash, but this is even worse. She goes from aggressive nutcase back to disingenuous awkwardness. She's not a good actress, so this just came off badly. It was swiftly greeted with blank stares and exits to the concession stand. Meanwhile, Cameron simply walks to the ring and gets hit with boisterous boos. They should probably keep Paige away from live microphones. This is embarrassing. *


I'm convinced your whole problem is with Paige's accent now because there was nothing wrong with that promo at all, I'd say Paige came over as planned she was slightly unbalanced and disingenuous then aggressive when Naomi turned her back everything a sneaky heel should be, and lol at you even commenting on crowd reactions for a Smackdown taping it's common knowledge they pipe in cheers and boos on Smackdown. 

I'm also convinced that Paige could put on an 5* match and you'd find fault with it, debating Paige in general with you now is getting tiresome because you'll never see the improvement she makes and always look at your own high mighty expectations and clearly have no idea how pro wrestling works.


----------



## rpags71

The Reigns Train said:


> *I agree. The move is sick, and actually got the crowd to say "OOOOOOOOOH!" I must admit I asked myself "WTF just happened?"*


That's what she put Naomi away with at mitb if I remember correctly. It's nice to see that she's trying to see what would look better, she's switching finishers sometimes. The paige turner is an iffy finisher because along with hooking the leg, it seems to look a bit different every time it's performed. Against Natalya and Emma , it looked damn lethal. On the main roster, it just looked different and not as aggressive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> I'm convinced your whole problem is with Paige's accent now because there was nothing wrong with that promo at all, I'd say Paige came over as planned she was slightly unbalanced and disingenuous then aggressive when Naomi turned her back everything a sneaky heel should be, and lol at you even commenting on crowd reactions for a Smackdown taping it's common knowledge they pipe in cheers and boos on Smackdown.
> 
> I'm also convinced that Paige could put on an 5* match and you'd find fault with it, debating Paige in general with you now is getting tiresome because you'll never see the improvement she makes and always look at your own high mighty expectations and clearly have no idea how pro wrestling works.


*I do hate her accent, you're right. But here's the thing: if they piped in boos for Cameron, why didn't they do it for Paige? And you can clearly hear AND SEE people in the front row heckling her because they were legitimately angry. "You ain't even that cute girl." Paige just got blank stares. You can't even argue that; it's a fact.

I give credit where it's due; just ask Evan. I said Paige's backstage promo was good last week, I said her tag match with AJ was good, I said her other matches with Naomi were good, and I said the Rampaige is cool. So just because I'm pointing out all of her glaring flaws that you refuse to acknowledge, doesn't mean I'm making stuff up just to bash Paige. *


----------



## Lexrules

rpags71 said:


> That's what she put Naomi away with at mitb if I remember correctly. It's nice to see that she's trying to see what would look better, she's switching finishers sometimes. The paige turner is an iffy finisher because along with hooking the leg, it seems to look a bit different every time it's performed. Against Natalya and Emma , it looked damn lethal. On the main roster, it just looked different and not as aggressive.


Unlike a lot of the girls on the roster she has that possibility of making changes as she goes as she is actually a Pro Wrestler. She is well trained with years of work and has a vast array of moves she knows and can use. She will only get better and better.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

rpags71 said:


> That's what she put Naomi away with at mitb if I remember correctly. It's nice to see that she's trying to see what would look better, she's switching finishers sometimes. The paige turner is an iffy finisher because along with hooking the leg, it seems to look a bit different every time it's performed. Against Natalya and Emma , it looked damn lethal. On the main roster, it just looked different and not as aggressive.


AJ sold it well at Battleground, but it was 95% AJ, because Paige didn't really do it properly like usual. It really is too inconsistent of a move, also just being a lame trip for a finisher. It would be a decent signature move, but not good for a finisher. Tbh, the PTO is a crappy submission for a finisher as well. Too long & requires too much help from the opponent. Paige should really just stick to the RamPaige as her finisher. It's actually impactful & can be done quickly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randumo24 said:


> They did to her what they basically did to Paige(have her win the title in her first match). Like I said a long time ago, well before Paige debuted, it would be a bad idea to give Paige the title in her first match. I got hated on & negged by Paige marks for those comments, only to find out in the future that what I said was true.














Randumo24 said:


> Who really knows what the crowd did. The reactions on Smackdown are never really real. However, this being the 2nd time she's used it on the main roster, it looked much better than last time. Her picking up the girl into position makes it much more believable than last time when Naomi jumped into position.


*Normally I'd agree, but for that reason, I made an effort to look at their faces and see if they matched the audio. I don't think the link you posted was edited.*


----------



## rpags71

Randumo24 said:


> AJ sold it well at Battleground, but it was 95% AJ, because Paige didn't really do it properly like usual. It really is too inconsistent of a move, also just being a lame trip for a finisher. It would be a decent signature move, but not good for a finisher. Tbh, the PTO is a crappy submission for a finisher as well. Too long & requires too much help from the opponent. Paige should really just stick to the RamPaige as her finisher. It's actually impactful & can be done quickly.


Earlier today someone on this thread posted a video of some moves from paige that I haven't seen on the main roster. A lot of them looked really cool, but wwe likes to tone down move sets, so I won't hold my breath on seeing them anytime soon. But if they gave AJ and paige a little freedom when it comes to pushing the envelope in the ring, it could be great.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I personally think that she should keep the PTO but only use it on rare occasions, like a Burning Hammer sort of thing. Because the thing looks like OMGWTFBBQ but it needs its novelty to keep it from becoming mundane.

I don't think anyone would mind bringing this one back. It looks just as nasty and is a lot easier to lock in and counter. Plus, it can be done on anyone of any size. Even a dude, if they wanted her to really get over. (Yeah, right)


----------



## Lexrules

Randumo24 said:


> AJ sold it well at Battleground, but it was 95% AJ, *because Paige didn't really do it properly like usual*. It really is too inconsistent of a move, also just being a lame trip for a finisher. It would be a decent signature move, but not good for a finisher. Tbh, the PTO is a crappy submission for a finisher as well. Too long & requires too much help from the opponent. Paige should really just stick to the RamPaige as her finisher. It's actually impactful & can be done quickly.


:daniels

Anyway. I agree the Paigeturner is not a move that should be used with what she has to work with on the main roster. She needs to take the ball out of the hands of these girls and just do moves that she can control herself.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Paige got her first ever Action Figure!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I personally think that she should keep the PTO but only use it on rare occasions, like a Burning Hammer sort of thing. Because the thing looks like OMGWTFBBQ but it needs its novelty to keep it from becoming mundane.
> 
> I don't think anyone would mind bringing this one back. It looks just as nasty and is a lot easier to lock in and counter. Plus, it can be done on anyone of any size. Even a dude, if they wanted her to really get over. (Yeah, right)


Completely :topic: but holy f***ing Cameltoe Batman?! :moyes5 (I'm a bit done with pretty much debating the same thing over and over every time we get half a minute of in ring time, a glimps on a promo, etc. I think we'll be able to much more objectively carry on this debate once the direction they're going with this post-heelturn has been made a lot more obvious. You know, see how Paige follows up on this. See how AJ responds. Stuff like that. And I just hope that WHATEVER happens and WHOEVER walks out of Summerslam as champ, we'll all be able to enjoy the direction our personal favorites are headed towards.


----------



## gl83

Someone on twitter just tweeted out that he saw AJ & Paige together at the mall. So, it looks like they're working the house show tonight.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Lexrules said:


> :daniels
> 
> Anyway. I agree the Paigeturner is not a move that should be used with what she has to work with on the main roster. She needs to take the ball out of the hands of these girls and just do moves that she can control herself.


Go back & watch the match closely & tell me if I'm wrong. 



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I personally think that *she should keep the PTO but only use it on rare occasions,* like a Burning Hammer sort of thing. Because the thing looks like OMGWTFBBQ but it needs its novelty to keep it from becoming mundane.
> 
> I don't think anyone would mind bringing this one back. It looks just as nasty and is a lot easier to lock in and counter. Plus, it can be done on anyone of any size. Even a dude, if they wanted her to really get over. (Yeah, right)


Lol, hmm I think someone has been saying that since the first time she used it in NXT...Oh yeah, that was me :cool2


----------



## tommo010

A mothers pride


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

tommo010 said:


> A mothers pride


Aww watching this really almost cry here.


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> A mothers pride


Awesome, thanks for the share! :rep


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

gl83 said:


> Someone on twitter just tweeted out that he saw AJ & Paige together at the mall. So, it looks like they're working the house show tonight.


*Look for pictures to make sure. That's good news if it's true. These two need to work on their chemistry.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The Reigns Train said:


> *Look for pictures to make sure. That's good news if it's true. These two need to work on their chemistry.*


Which is something they will need in order to put on a good show at Summerslam if they even have a rematch at that ppv.


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> Same here. I offered him the chance to show us actual proof of Paige botching as much as he claims and he never said anything in response so that tells me all I need to know about him.


Add me to the "I cant take Reigns train biased BS anymore."


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> Add me to the "I cant take Reigns train biased BS anymore."


That's why I'm ignoring anything he says


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

x223jus

Just reposting the Smackdown video in case anyone missed it. 

And AJ working house show tonight? I'll believe it once I read the reports.


----------



## LigerJ81

Thats great news for both, more house show matches to build up their chemistry in the ring.


----------



## islesfan13

Another neg rep from Calisto. How are they (londrick and cal) allowed to do this. There has to be a limit.


----------



## Empress

gl83 said:


> Someone on twitter just tweeted out that he saw AJ & Paige together at the mall. So, it looks like they're working the house show tonight.


That's good if true. The more they work with each other, the better their chemistry will be in the ring.


----------



## The True Believer

Leonardo Spanky said:


> x223jus
> 
> Just reposting the Smackdown video in case anyone missed it.
> 
> And AJ working house show tonight? I'll believe it once I read the reports.





Spoiler: Smackdown



:cena6

That promos was just...ugh. Was she trying to be disingenuous to mock AJ? If so, ut. Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *I've done it at least 12 times in this thread and many others. If you haven't seen it by now, tough shit. It's only you and a few other Paige marks who STILL insist she hasn't botched anything in her 3 month string of awful matches.*


There are botches and then there are Paige botches :banderas

GOAT botcher.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The True Believer said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> :cena6
> 
> That promos was just...ugh. Was she trying to be disingenuous to mock AJ? If so, ut. Bad, bad, bad.


----------



## PRODIGY

islesfan13 said:


> Another neg rep from Calisto. How are they (londrick and cal) allowed to do this. There has to be a limit.


Yeah I got a red rep from Londrick. Don't know why, maybe it's for me liking Paige or some stupid shit.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Legasee said:


> Yeah I got a red rep from Londrick. Don't know why, maybe it's for me liking Paige or some stupid shit.


I got one from Leonardo for posting a gif of AJ doing a headscissors to Naomi in their tag match a couple weeks ago o_o


----------



## Empress

That promo was awful and the audience barely reacted. I hope RAW shows something different.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I guess since some people thought her promo was poor, and others thought it was not, a better phrase might be "I didn't like it." :draper2


----------



## Freeway.86

I think it was fine. Maybe they're going for something of a to beat a nutjob, be a nutjob sort of thing.


Also anyone notice that when Cameron's music hit and Naomi turned her back, Paige dropped the smile and snarled at Naomi?


----------



## BrownianMotion

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I guess since some people thought her promo was poor, and others thought it was not, a better phrase might be "I didn't like it." :draper2


The purpose of cutting a promo is to generate a reaction and interest in the feud. It got no reaction from the crowd, therefore it was awful.


----------



## rpags71

Paige vs aj at the Tulsa house show going on right now.

https://twitter.com/seymour_t/status/492843045566443520


----------



## PRODIGY

Randumo24 said:


> I got one from Leonardo for posting a gif of AJ doing a headscissors to Naomi in their tag match a couple weeks ago o_o


Lol that was a stupid reason for giving someone red rep.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Legasee said:


> Lol that was a stupid reason for giving someone red rep.


Guy was spamming this thread with endless gifs of AJ doing lucha shit. Whatever, I've gotten negs from him too for doing less than that. 

AJ actually doing a house show tonight? :vince6 Someone better bootleg record that entire match.

Update: AJ defeats Paige by submission in Tulsa.


----------



## islesfan13

Really enjoyed Paiges promo tonight, funny, corny and showed personality.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

AJ wins by submission.


----------



## Empress

The house show looks like it has a lot of empty seats. I'm glad AJ has returned to doing them which will help her and Paige better their chemistry. I won't take AJ's win to mean anything since victories there tend to cater to the fans and don't usually reflect on how the WWE will move forward with the angles.


----------



## islesfan13

Empress said:


> The house show looks like it has a lot of empty seats. I'm glad AJ has returned to doing them which will help her and Paige better their chemistry. I won't take AJ's win to mean anything since victories there tend to cater to the fans and don't usually reflect on how the WWE will move forward with the angles.


I agree. I haven't been to a house show in years but I remember ours in Long Island used to have close to a full house.


----------



## Freeway.86

They're in Tulsa. I don't know how big pro wrestling is in Oklahoma.


----------



## LPPrince

Freeway.86 said:


> They're in Tulsa. I don't know how big pro wrestling is in Oklahoma.


Wrestling is big in the South. Well, the Southern Style was, back in the day. Jim Ross is a notable enough Okie.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Legasee said:


> Lol that was a stupid reason for giving someone red rep.


Yeah, I know :/



Leonardo Spanky said:


> *Guy was spamming this thread with endless gifs of AJ doing lucha shit*. Whatever, I've gotten negs from him too for doing less than that.
> 
> AJ actually doing a house show tonight? :vince6 Someone better bootleg record that entire match.
> 
> Update: AJ defeats Paige by submission in Tulsa.


That's a big fat lie to try & make yourself look better. Unless you count 2 as endless, then you're just lying. Because that was only the 2nd one I posted, and it was in context of the discussion.


----------



## pointoforder

People were saying on twitter they saw AJ and Paige at the mall in Tulsa earlier this afternoon, as well as arriving to the arena together. Them being real life friends, spending time together, and traveling up and down the interstates together certainly couldn't do anything but help their in ring chemistry and this feud.

Plus since I like them both I'm glad to read things like this.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J

Paige is light years ahead of AJ. She has already proven she is a better actress, AJ does the same shit every week, same annoying ass pause between her sentences and same generic facial expressions. I hope Paige puts her out of her misery.


----------



## -Skullbone-

After watching that promo, my hope is that this doesn't go down the path of Paige turning into another looney tunes type 'crazy chick' character. It's good that she's acting obnoxious but I think they should just keep her as an arrogant, aggressive, shrill upstart. That's where her bad-guy side best shines. 

There's a few comments floating around about how she can't act. I was around this place in 2012 when AJ Lee was being featured as the 'crazy chick' in the middle of the WWE title picture. "This girl is the worst ever", "she can't act!", "she's a cancer to professional wrestling", etc. There was a heap of other hyperbole chucked around that's slipped my mind. 

My point is that people are very quick to make their judgements. I hope this doesn't turn out to be another 'crazy' diva character progression, but this past promo was very similar to the early days of the AJ's character in not just the length of it (I'm positive that AJ also cut a couple of very brief promos), but also the delivery. Anyone pointing out the dead crowd should wait and see a couple of weeks to see if people become better acquainted with this persona. The cheap beatdown is a good continuation point for her.



The Reigns Train said:


> *I've done it at least 12 times in this thread and many others. If you haven't seen it by now, tough shit. It's only you and a few other Paige marks who STILL insist she hasn't botched anything in her 3 month string of awful matches.*





RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> If you're willing to dig through past pages of this thread, you'll find some things.


Can you think of what pages they were posted up?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> Yeah, I know :/
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big fat lie to try & make yourself look better. Unless you count 2 as endless, then you're just lying. Because that was only the 2nd one I posted, and it was in context of the discussion.


Dude, you negged me for stupid shit twice before so you had it coming. No need to call me out here and there was no need to group me in with Londrick and Callisto since I don't just neg people for shitting on Paige. I couldn't careless and I rarely give out negs regardless what the topic is. That shit is petty. 

:booka arguing about 'negs'. Moving on...

I'm looking for info on how long that house show match was tonight and if there were any Paige botches. I love hearing about Paige botches :banderas


----------



## CrystalFissure

islesfan13 said:


> I agree. I haven't been to a house show in years but I remember ours in Long Island used to have close to a full house.


Woo Woo Woo. Sucks that Ryder wasn't at that last one, eh? Fucking joke.

Anyway, glad there was a house show match. The more practice they have, the better. It means we all will enjoy their next PPV bout.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## CrystalFissure

Leonardo Spanky said:


>



LCD Soundsystem!

Daft Punk is Playing at My House actually goes perfectly with the edits. Good video.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

when paige says my house :durant3


----------



## Nicole Queen

That promo on SD :side: Not sold yet because it seemed so cringeworthy. 

Also, you hit Naomi with one of your finishers that you already beat her with once, just so you can lock in your other submission finisher? fpalm I can not with this booking fpalm

Though, does anyone foresee Paige/Cameron team-up? :lol Since Naomi and AJ already I presume are the biggest faces, then why not follow WWE logic and make the heels team-up every chance they have? :shrug


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Nicole Queen said:


> That promo on SD :side: Not sold yet because it seemed so cringeworthy.
> 
> Also, you hit Naomi with one of your finishers that you already beat her with once, just so you can lock in your other submission finisher? fpalm I can not with this booking fpalm
> 
> Though, does anyone foresee Paige/Cameron team-up? :lol Since Naomi and AJ already I presume are the biggest faces, then why not follow WWE logic and make the heels team-up every chance they have? :shrug


It does make sense, actually. The DDT finisher only got the pinfall after a 6+ minute match, so logically it would take more than that to put Naomi away.

I don't want to foresee it because the feuds should ideally be kept separate. It bothers me when you just take two sets of feuding people and make a tag team match, playa.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Paige really NEEDS to win at SummerSlam.

If she doesn't, I am afraid she will end up like every other opponent of AJ.. Paige should go over, and AJ can win the title back if she needs to in few months.


----------



## HHHGame78

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I personally think that she should keep the PTO but only use it on rare occasions, like a Burning Hammer sort of thing. Because the thing looks like OMGWTFBBQ but it needs its novelty to keep it from becoming mundane.
> 
> I don't think anyone would mind bringing this one back. It looks just as nasty and is a lot easier to lock in and counter. Plus, it can be done on anyone of any size. Even a dude, if they wanted her to really get over. (Yeah, right)


Yeah I think I've seen her use this maybe twice on NXT tv. It's a modified Lasso from El Paso and in my opinion better. I wish she would use this as well.

Edit: Here she is doing it to Emma. Proof she has used it more than once.










Imagine this on AJ with her flexibility. :banderas


----------



## NJ88

I don't think Paige did anything wrong or badly on Smackdown. The skipping was great, the promo was fine, the ring work (albeit short) was good and her 'have fun' to Cameron did make me chuckle. But I'm kind of questioning the potential direction they're taking the character. On RAW she was brilliant as the ruthless, aggressive heel and her promo following it was great. But I really hope they aren't going in the direction of 'crazy' Paige, similar to 'crazy' AJ Lee. Being slightly unhinged and intense is something she does well, but I don't think she'd be as successful playing a AJ like crazy character.

I really hope on RAW, she doesn't try to convince people she still likes AJ, because her actions and promo following RAW this week are completely contradictory. Just have them dislike each other, it's less confusing, and at this point, I'm quite happy with less confusing. Paige hates AJ, technically if you think about it, AJ has been pretty awful to Paige. She slapped her and got her in a title match when she 'wasn't ready', then came back and tricked her into a re-match straight away, which she won. She then stole a win in a tag match, and beat her again at the PPV. Paige shouldn't like AJ Lee.


----------



## HHHGame78

NJ88 said:


> I don't think Paige did anything wrong or badly on Smackdown. The skipping was great, the promo was fine, the ring work (albeit short) was good and her 'have fun' to Cameron did make me chuckle. But I'm kind of questioning the potential direction they're taking the character. On RAW she was brilliant as the ruthless, aggressive heel and her promo following it was great. But I really hope they aren't going in the direction of 'crazy' Paige, similar to 'crazy' AJ Lee. Being slightly unhinged and intense is something she does well, but I don't think she'd be as successful playing a AJ like crazy character.
> 
> I really hope on RAW, she doesn't try to convince people she still likes AJ, because her actions and promo following RAW this week are completely contradictory. Just have them dislike each other, it's less confusing, and at this point, I'm quite happy with less confusing. Paige hates AJ, technically if you think about it, AJ has been pretty awful to Paige. She slapped her and got her in a title match when she 'wasn't ready', then came back and tricked her into a re-match straight away, which she won. She then stole a win in a tag match, and beat her again at the PPV. Paige shouldn't like AJ Lee.


Agree completely.


----------



## Callisto

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige really NEEDS to win at SummerSlam.
> 
> If she doesn't, I am afraid she will end up like every other opponent of AJ.. Paige should go over, and AJ can win the title back if she needs to in few months.


In what way would a Paige win progress her angle with AJ to the next level? What would be the payoff or benefit of Paige winning, considering she _just_ lost the championship less than two months ago? Given the seeds to a Nikki heel turn are being planted which will obviously put her and Brie back in the landscape, Paige recapturing the title at Summerslam makes even less sense in reality.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

NJ88 said:


> I don't think Paige did anything wrong or badly on Smackdown. The skipping was great, the promo was fine, the ring work (albeit short) was good and her 'have fun' to Cameron did make me chuckle. But I'm kind of questioning the potential direction they're taking the character. On RAW she was brilliant as the ruthless, aggressive heel and her promo following it was great. But I really hope they aren't going in the direction of 'crazy' Paige, similar to 'crazy' AJ Lee. Being slightly unhinged and intense is something she does well, but I don't think she'd be as successful playing a AJ like crazy character.
> 
> I really hope on RAW, she doesn't try to convince people she still likes AJ, because her actions and promo following RAW this week are completely contradictory. Just have them dislike each other, it's less confusing, and at this point, I'm quite happy with less confusing. Paige hates AJ, technically if you think about it, AJ has been pretty awful to Paige. She slapped her and got her in a title match when she 'wasn't ready', then came back and tricked her into a re-match straight away, which she won. She then stole a win in a tag match, and beat her again at the PPV. Paige shouldn't like AJ Lee.


I guess she shouldn't like AJ by heel logic. By normal logic, she didn't trick Paige into a rematch because Paige knew AJ wanted one. AJ convinced her to, but didn't trick her by any means. Stealing a win in a tag match is heel logic as well, since AJ tagging in & getting the win was, in actuality, a win for both of them.


----------



## NJ88

^^^^True, seeds are being planted for a Nikki heel turn however it's also very likely that if she does turn, she'll go straight into a feud with her sister for a month or two. Therefore AJ (if that's who Nikki feuds with for the title) will need something to carry on with through the following PPV. If that's the case, switching the title at Summerslam is a pretty fine idea as AJ chasing the title is more appealing than Paige chasing the title. A win against AJ would make Paige at least credible coming out of the title feud once AJ won it back, however if she lost three times in a row her debut would have been pretty pointless and she'd have no credibility after that at all.

I'd say, have Paige win at Summerslam, give her a month heel title run to further her character etc, then have AJ win it back so that she can possibly go into a title feud with Nikki, Paige can be left to feud with Brie if needs be, or even someone else because it would seem like they're set on giving more than two DIVAs something to do at the moment therefore it's it would be better for them to have female characters people can get behind, or hate and build them with a bit of credibility. Losing three times in a row would take a lot of building back up.

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't see you reply! I think by any kind of logic Paige should dislike AJ. She believed she deserved to be champion and was there 'to stay', AJ the person she beat on her debut came and took her title proving her wrong, then beat her again at the following PPV, further proving her wrong. That would justify dislike in my book.


----------



## Freeway.86

But Paige winning for a month does nothing for her. If Paige loses at Summerslam, it cuts the legs right off from her heel turn. The heel turn should give her momentum and that should include a title win and actual reign. If she wins only to lose again a month later, then why even have her win the title at all if you're just going to go back to square one a few weeks later? Also who knows where the Authority angle will be by then so why is Nikki the only one getting a title match? Depending on everythin wouldn't it make more sense for Brie to get a title feud after defeating her sister?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Callisto said:


> In what way would a Paige win progress her angle with AJ to the next level? What would be the payoff or benefit of Paige winning, considering she _just_ lost the championship less than two months ago? Given the seeds to a Nikki heel turn are being planted which will obviously put her and Brie back in the landscape, Paige recapturing the title at Summerslam makes even less sense in reality.


*Exactly, but no one wants to hear this.*


----------



## .MCH

Can we all just agree that WWE did no one any favors by rushing the title back onto AJ and giving up on Paige as a face? Paige had an over opponent in Alicia who could have helped her get over as a face, but instead they dropped all of it for AJ and screwed over Paige's potential.

They should have put the belt on Alicia to help Paige get over as a face more (you also could have incorporated it into the Stephanie/Brie storyline to give the title some much needed exposure as well by having the champion work with Stephanie and the challenger against her), THEN have AJ come back and make Paige think that AJ is trying to steal her spotlight. Have AJ win the title and THEN turn Paige.

Turning Paige heel after only three months was a terrible decision. She works so much better as a heel but they've backed themselves into a corner and if Paige doesn't go over in this feud, she's fucked. Paige can be salvaged as a heel but I have a feeling she's done in the title picture after Summerslam.

My guess is either heel Nikki works with face AJ (already sounds uninteresting) or they rush the belt onto Alicia so she can transition it (aka job) to Brie afterwards.


----------



## NJ88

.MCH said:


> Can we all just agree that WWE did no one any favors by rushing the title back onto AJ and giving up on Paige as a face? Paige had an over opponent in Alicia who could have helped her get over as a face, but instead they dropped all of it for AJ and screwed over Paige's potential.
> 
> They should have put the belt on Alicia to help Paige get over as a face more (you also could have incorporated it into the Stephanie/Brie storyline to give the title some much needed exposure as well by having the champion work with Stephanie and the challenger against her), THEN have AJ come back and make Paige think that AJ is trying to steal her spotlight. Have AJ win the title and THEN turn Paige.
> 
> Turning Paige heel after only three months was a terrible decision. She works so much better as a heel but they've backed themselves into a corner and if Paige doesn't go over in this feud, she's fucked. Paige can be salvaged as a heel but I have a feeling she's done in the title picture after Summerslam.
> 
> My guess is either heel Nikki works with face AJ (already sounds uninteresting) or they rush the belt onto Alicia so she can transition it (aka job) to Brie afterwards.


Personally, I think they should have had AJ debut and lost in the title match back on RAW. Albeit by shenanigans, and heel moves by Paige. They should have turned Paige on that RAW, had her hold onto the title and had AJ chase through to Battleground, have AJ lose again by Paige using heel tactics, then had AJ win the title back at Summerslam. A face chasing a heel (especially a newly returned face) is far more appealing then a heel chasing a face. The payoff when the face ultimately wins is also more satisfying.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Paige should just leave the WWE to be fair and come chill with me for a bit, she can get me in a crossface chicken wing arm bandit megabyte chip plex (or whatever you call it) as much as she likes, I can deal with that I suppose.

Besides, she misses the UK anyway, she told me so.






** Note : This response is not to be taken seriously .... well not completely anyway lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.MCH said:


> Can we all just agree that WWE did no one any favors by rushing the title back onto AJ and giving up on Paige as a face? Paige had an over opponent in Alicia who could have helped her get over as a face, but instead they dropped all of it for AJ and screwed over Paige's potential.
> 
> They should have put the belt on Alicia to help Paige get over as a face more (you also could have incorporated it into the Stephanie/Brie storyline to give the title some much needed exposure as well by having the champion work with Stephanie and the challenger against her), THEN have AJ come back and make Paige think that AJ is trying to steal her spotlight. Have AJ win the title and THEN turn Paige.
> 
> Turning Paige heel after only three months was a terrible decision. She works so much better as a heel but they've backed themselves into a corner and if Paige doesn't go over in this feud, she's fucked. Paige can be salvaged as a heel but I have a feeling she's done in the title picture after Summerslam.
> 
> My guess is either heel Nikki works with face AJ (already sounds uninteresting) or they rush the belt onto Alicia so she can transition it (aka job) to Brie afterwards.


*A feud with actual bad blood sounds uninteresting* :jordan?










*Other than that, I agree Alicia should have won at Payback. They pretty much wasted all that build up just to feed her to a completely bland Paige. No character development+squashing the roster=recipe for failure.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

If Nikki still has bad relations with AJ over a promo she cut almost a year ago, she has issues. All I'm going to say.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> If Nikki still has bad relations with AJ over a promo she cut almost a year ago, she has issues. All I'm going to say.


*
She's the typical stuck up bitch who thinks she's better than everyone and can't fathom how anyone would dare attempt to knock her off her pedestal. So yes, she has problems.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> She's the typical stuck up bitch who thinks she's better than everyone and can't fathom how anyone would dare attempt to knock her off her pedestal. So yes, she has problems.*


I thought you loved Nikki?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> I thought you loved Nikki?


*As a character, not a human being. I can separate business from personal feelings :hunter*


----------



## .MCH

Nikki's problem with AJ is over that promo from last year? :lol

I thought it was because AJ was a bitch backstage or something. I haven't seen anything about her being one but I just figured that's usually why the divas hate each other.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.MCH said:


> Nikki's problem with AJ is over that promo from last year? :lol
> 
> I thought it was because AJ was a bitch backstage or something. I haven't seen anything about her being one but I just figured that's usually why the divas hate each other.


*Trust me, Nikki is the HBIC backstage and she makes it known. Head Bitch in Charge for my non ethnic posters.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*This smackdown halted paiges momentum.*

Am i the only one that didnt like Paige saying that A.J and herself are
still friends? Mocking aj`s entrance was-one-thing. That i liked.

I thought that her attack on A.J during raw killed that angle.
And was going to a hard reset. But i want paige to be how she should be.

After the mocking i do feel at some point she should
stop that. And from then on go at it totally straight faced. And no nonsense.
Paige needs to be far more caustic.

Physically and verbally. Have paige say the most unholy crap imaginable.
She needs to be an entity of beauty and utter cruelty.
And title her with what nickname that she should be referred to as.

PAIGE...THE NORWICH DARK ANGEL.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Trust me, Nikki is the HBIC backstage and she makes it known. Head Bitch in Charge for my non ethnic posters.*


Non-ethnic? :stupid:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Non-ethnic? :stupid:


*
Well, your name is Evan. 


Joking, just covering all bases :*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> She's the typical stuck up bitch who thinks she's better than everyone and can't fathom how anyone would dare attempt to knock her off her pedestal. So yes, she has problems.*


I can't speak as though I know her (obviously) but I have met both Nikki and Brie and they were completely lovely, I also know the guy who booked them where they were appearing and what demands they requested and things like that and I can say that from my experience (and the guy working with them), they're absolutely lovely and completely not stuck up in the slightest


----------



## NJ88

Is there any evidence that Nikki was upset about that AJ promo? I don't think I've ever heard that before.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> Is there any evidence that Nikki was upset about that AJ promo? I don't think I've ever heard that before.


*The entire AJ vs. Total Divas storyline was scrapped because "someone" complained. The Bellas were the only ones actively trying to sabotage AJ's promo when it happened, and they have huge egos backstage.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Well, your name is Evan.
> 
> 
> Joking, just covering all bases :*


I meant evidence of her being the Alpha Bitch of the locker room. I'm usually pretty wary of women in entertainment/show business, but I wouldn't go that far without reason to believe it.


----------



## NJ88

My god, I didn't even realise at the time. I remember them being really annoyingly vocal during the promo, but didn't realise that it was probably on purpose. If they're upset about a scripted promo, there's some issues there.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *The entire AJ vs. Total Divas storyline was scrapped because "someone" complained. The Bellas were the only ones actively trying to sabotage AJ's promo when it happened, and they have huge egos backstage.*


For once I agree with Reigns train. Watching a few total divas episodes shows me that the Bellas are quite stuck up. Brie not as much but Nikki just annoys me. Also about TD a part of me wants Paige on it, because anytime shes on my tv more is great, but another part of me wants her as far away from it as possible.


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *The entire AJ vs. Total Divas storyline was scrapped because "someone" complained. The Bellas were the only ones actively trying to sabotage AJ's promo when it happened, and they have huge egos backstage.*


Considering it kept going on for the rest of AJ's reign, was it really scrapped?


----------



## FPS Scotland

islesfan13 said:


> For once I agree with Reigns train. Watching a few total divas episodes shows me that the Bellas are quite stuck up. Brie not as much but Nikki just annoys me. Also about TD a part of me wants Paige on it, because anytime shes on my tv more is great, but another part of me wants her as far away from it as possible.


I feel the same way. I would love to see her on it, but I also don't want to see her anywhere near it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: This smackdown halted paiges momentum.*

Join us in the Paige Discussion Thread to say things like this, if you we-ill.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1251898-paige-discussion-thread-314.html


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I meant evidence of her being the Alpha Bitch of the locker room. I'm usually pretty wary of women in entertainment/show business, but I wouldn't go that far without reason to believe it.


*Watch Total Divas. The second season is heavily scripted, but the first is way more authentic. 

Brie is very down to earth and only acts bitchy around Nikki. Nikki is a straight up selfish bitch, and it's clear that Cena is just stringing her along so he can play with those big firm tits.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Am i the only one that didnt like Paige saying that A.J and herself are
still friends? Mocking aj`s entrance was-one-thing. That i liked.

I thought that her attack on A.J during raw killed that angle.
And was going to a hard reset. But i want paige to be how she should be.

After the mocking i do feel at some point she should
stop that. And from then on go at it totally straight faced. And no nonsense.
Paige needs to be far more caustic.

Physically and verbally. Have paige say the most unholy crap imaginable.
She needs to be an entity of beauty and utter cruelty.
And title her with what nickname that she should be referred to as.

PAIGE...THE NORWICH DARK ANGEL.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige needs to be far more caustic.
> 
> Physically and verbally. Have paige say the most unholy crap imaginable.
> She needs to be an entity of beauty and utter cruelty.
> And title her with what nickname that she should be referred to as.
> 
> PAIGE...THE NORWICH DARK ANGEL.












I think they're heading in that direction now. Paige is out to hurt the other Divas now, especially A.J... she already threw her over the announce table.


----------



## NJ88

You definitely aren't the only one *The Regent Alien*, I for one don't like what they did with Paige on Smackdown. The 'frenemy' stuff has played it course, Paige was an aggressive, brutal heel on RAW. Stick to that.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And i feel the darker heel tone should be reflected in her
ring attire. To me the purples and the blues have got to go.
Paige needs to be decked out totally in black.

Black ring gear/Flat black eye liner and eye shadow and black lipstick.
Like her fcw/nxt years. Or maybe a new look all together.

I think it would be awesome to go for sort of a kate beckinsale/underworld type look.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

paige should mention Punk to AJ that would create major heat. something like "i'll make you quit like your quitter of a husband".


----------



## tommo010

I think they are trying to hide a brutal Paige behind the "i like you stuff" if you notice as soon Naomi turned her back Paige's whole demeanor changed it's very briefly on screen but you see it and then she attacked, I can kinda see what they are trying to do it just doesn't work well in the way they used it I think reason the segment seemed strange is Paige was again used to develop the Naomi v Cameron angle rather then focus on her own angle but I put it to Lazy booking again, they tried to progress both angles and tried to do it on 1 segment. 

I just take the positives from it, Paige looked to be having fun it must feel great to have character to work with, the skipping to the ring was great even better after the match when she started waving, on the mic she looked comfortable was well spoken and still showing signs she's improving, what she said may have seemed off to people but it was delivered well enough. 

Let's just see where this goes because the one thing I do dislike on this forum is no one seems to have patience when it comes to story and development, it seems like unless the outcome and direction is instant it's crap, I'm enjoying these slow burn feuds and story now it takes me back to attitude era. People already talking about Nikki v AJ before Nikki's heel turn (if it even happens) and the eventual feud with Brie has even started, guys it's going to 2/3 months before Nikki and Brie finish their program so let's have an extended Paige and AJ program and let both feuds run their course.


----------



## Freeway.86

I think we need to actually see this develop instead of assuming and immediately saying it's a failure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> Considering it kept going on for the rest of AJ's reign, was it really scrapped?


*Yes, because AJ "magically" started to job and there was no longer a plot.*


----------



## NJ88

Freeway.86 said:


> I think we need to actually see this develop instead of assuming and immediately saying it's a failure.


Absolutely agree with this. Wait for it to develop and see where it goes. This has been the first DIVAs title storyline in ages that has taken a bit of time to actually devlop, it's pretty unusual. I think through out both Paige and AJ Lee's title reigns, it was almost just a monthly contender for the champion to beat. This has actually lasted more that one PPV, which is a feat in itself. Give it a chance at least. It's just getting going.

You can tell Paige was disingenuous on Smackdown, the 'ok thankyou' at the end almost made it obvious so hopefully she goes back to the aggressive, cocky heel she portrayed on RAW. Either way, I'm more confident that after Summerslam, win or lose, she wont just be tossed aside.


----------



## .MCH

Freeway.86 said:


> Considering it kept going on for the rest of AJ's reign, was it really scrapped?


I think there was supposed to be a lot more to it with AJ's promos and character but they scrapped it and just had her lose tag matches to them and then retain the title at PPV's.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Ive been to the forums before to get a lay of the land. And there was a thread about paige 
aligning herself with paul heyman. And i think that would be great.

I can see a raw segment. Paul heyman is being interviewed about brock lesner.
He talks his usual spew. And then says you are eating-up to much of my time.
Ive got to go get ready with my new client. 

Renee young says who is it. Heyman refuses to elude to who it is.
Later in-the-show. An angry aj lee is in-the-ring and calls out paige.
Paiges music hits and she makes her way ringside.

She stops and turns around with a sinister grin on-her-face. Heyman comes out
trailing behind. They make there way. And i think with heymans/lees past. Aligning with her rival paige could cause even more friction.
Stoking the feud fires even more.

Paige and aj go at it back and forth. Paige cheap shots aj. And locks her in the P.T.O. Aj is racked with pain and agony.
Almost being brought to tears. But making it worse. Whilst paige has her p.t.o locked.
Heyman is crouched down in front with mic in-hand berating aj. The both of them systematically breaking down her will
physically and emotionally.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

fanofwwepaige said:


> paige should mention Punk to AJ that would create major heat. something like "i'll make you quit like your quitter of a husband".


Would,be funny but I can't see it happening myself, but you never know what WWE is going to write into Storylines these days.


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> Ive been to the forums before to get a lay of the land. And there was a thread about paige
> aligning herself with paul heyman. And i think that would be great.
> 
> I can see a raw segment. Paul heyman is being interviewed about brock lesner.
> He talks his usual spew. And then says you are eating-up to much of my time.
> Ive got to go get ready with my new client.
> 
> Renee young says who is it. Heyman refuses to elude to who it is.
> Later in-the-show. An angry aj lee is in-the-ring and calls out paige.
> Paiges music hits and she makes her way ringside.
> 
> She stops and turns around with a sinister grin on-her-face. Heyman comes out
> trailing behind. They make there way. And i think with heymans/lees past. Aligning with her rival paige could cause even more friction.
> Stoking the feud fires even more.
> 
> Paige and aj go at it back and forth. Paige cheap shots aj. And locks her in the P.T.O. Aj is racked with pain and agony.
> Almost being brought to tears. But making it worse. Whilst paige has her p.t.o locked.
> Heyman is crouched down in front with mic in-hand berating aj. The both of them systematically breaking down her will
> physically and emotionally.


"my client Paige ended AJ Lees title reign in 2 minutes to become the youngest divas champion in history."


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

islesfan13 said:


> "my client Paige ended AJ Lees title reign in 2 minutes to become the youngest divas champion in history."


"My client Paige ended the longest WWE Divas Championship Reign in history to become the youngest Divas champion ever when the rest of the division's combined efforts could not... with one move!"

FTFY :heyman3


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> "My client Paige ended the longest WWE Divas Championship Reign in history to become the youngest Divas champion ever when the rest of the division's combined efforts could not... with one move!"
> 
> FTFY :heyman3


Or they could do the unimaginable and have her date the King!!!:shocked:


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Just read some live event results. Paige losing to aj at a live event in tulsa
most likely didnt help things.

Paige tapped to the black widow. I think aj should of won
because paige got herself disqualified. Not a humiliating loss such as a tap-out.


----------



## Freeway.86

The Regent Alien. said:


> Just read some live event results. Paige losing to aj at a live event in tulsa
> most likely didnt help things.
> 
> Paige tapped to the black widow. I think aj should of won
> because paige got herself disqualified. Not a humiliating loss such as a tap-out.


It's a house show. Doesn't really matter in the grand scheme. What's important is they're getting their chemistry down which will make their future matches better.


----------



## NJ88

Yeh, that's the important thing. The more they work house shows together, the better their chemistry will be come Summerslam. Especially for Paige who will need to get her heel ring work on now she's turned after that face title reign. Really glad to see AJ doing some house shows with Paige, makes me more hopeful for a good match at Summerslam.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

You guys might be right.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Well, she's certainly got experience bullying smaller opponents, that's for sure.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

You guys might be right. Soon they will go together like
Paige peanut butter and AJ jelly.


----------



## RatedR10

The Reigns Train said:


> *The entire AJ vs. Total Divas storyline was scrapped because "someone" complained. The Bellas were the only ones actively trying to sabotage AJ's promo when it happened, and they have huge egos backstage.*


:lmao I remember that. Fucking terrible. The Bellas tried to make it about themselves, constantly shouting throughout. fpalm


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> Just read some live event results. Paige losing to aj at a live event in tulsa
> most likely didnt help things.
> 
> Paige tapped to the black widow. I think aj should of won
> because paige got herself disqualified. Not a humiliating loss such as a tap-out.


That's the way live events are. The face always wins. Also Paige tapped to Nattie a month ago as well at the house shows.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

True. But atleast make things interesting and have one win one show.
And the other wins at the next show. And go back and forth. But make the matches non title.

And i wonder..Is paiges house right next to the undertakers yard!!!!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I've just trumped


----------



## Empress

I don't know if this was posted yet but this is Paige backstage at Battleground with Tatanka's son. These kids definitely had fun because they got pictures with almost everyone! 

https://twitter.com/nativetatanka/status/491975217158557698


----------



## LightItUpp

Omg Queen J thread is 317 pages.

My fave is so successful.

*Holds back tears*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

From what ive heard. For as how aggressive/intense in the ring as paige is. There is no
doudt that she is an absolute sweetheart when meeting fans.

Which goes to show she has more dimensions to her. 
You can be kick ass rocker girl with a heart of gold. And do a great job keeping the two separate.


----------



## islesfan13

LightItUpp said:


> Omg Queen J thread is 317 pages.
> 
> My fave is so successful.
> 
> *Holds back tears*


Should I be the one to break the news that this is the Paige thread?


----------



## LigerJ81

islesfan13 said:


> Should I be the one to break the news that this is the Paige thread?


Nah let them have their moment


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Still haven't found any videos or detailed reports, but a person sent a report to Dailywrestlingnews for the Tulsa show last night and mentioned this:



> Paige vs. AJ Lee was awesome, way better than Battleground. AJ got the win by submission.


Would like to know how much time they got.



.MCH said:


> Can we all just agree that WWE did no one any favors by rushing the title back onto AJ and giving up on Paige as a face? Paige had an over opponent in Alicia who could have helped her get over as a face, but instead they dropped all of it for AJ and screwed over Paige's potential.
> 
> They should have put the belt on Alicia to help Paige get over as a face more (you also could have incorporated it into the Stephanie/Brie storyline to give the title some much needed exposure as well by having the champion work with Stephanie and the challenger against her), THEN have AJ come back and make Paige think that AJ is trying to steal her spotlight. Have AJ win the title and THEN turn Paige.
> 
> Turning Paige heel after only three months was a terrible decision. She works so much better as a heel but they've backed themselves into a corner and if Paige doesn't go over in this feud, she's fucked. Paige can be salvaged as a heel but I have a feeling she's done in the title picture after Summerslam.
> 
> My guess is either heel Nikki works with face AJ (already sounds uninteresting) or they rush the belt onto Alicia so she can transition it (aka job) to Brie afterwards.


I agree about the title switch. If Paige was destined to lose this feud, then having AJ win the title as soon as she returned on RAW was a stupid decision. Having her lose 3 times in a row to AJ is so detrimental to building a star and credible heel, which this division lacks, and whether you obsessively hate Paige or not you should see this. She needs at least one big win in all of this. I seriously have no idea how they can book a long term feud without making Paige look weak if it's just going to be AJ going over from the beginning to end. 

If she isn't supposed to win the title back at some point in this feud, then she should have cheated to retain the title on RAW weeks ago.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

LAWLER DOES IT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh Lawler :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a creep :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> Oh Lawler :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> What a creep :lmao


Oh come ooooon, I mean I think Lawler's as creepy as they get but he's just looking in the general direction of the ring, and she's right in his line of sight, as is AJ laying there. Don't really see how this compares to his blatant creepy ass-stare she already got him back on.. :draper2

I need it to be Monday, btw. Wanna see where this is headed...


----------



## PRODIGY

It's the look on his face that gets me lol. :ti


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think its obvious to see.

AJ Lee is vinces girl.
Paige is Hunters girl.


----------



## CrystalFissure

House show match went for at least seven minutes from what I can remember. That's what I read.


----------



## Chris22

I was so glad that Paige turned heel on RAW and i always love whenever AJ gets rag-dolled. I don't like AJ but girl can sell a beatdown! Then i read that on SmackDown that Paige said that her and AJ are still friends? I just want Paige to be full heel and maybe it's mind games but i'm looking forward to what happens and where this feud goes. I'm not sure if Paige will win the title back at Summerslam. I'm thinking she wins it back at NOC.


----------



## Poyser

Chris22 said:


> I was so glad that Paige turned heel on RAW and i always love whenever AJ gets rag-dolled. I don't like AJ but girl can sell a beatdown! Then i read that on SmackDown that Paige said that her and AJ are still friends? I just want Paige to be full heel and maybe it's mind games but i'm looking forward to what happens and where this feud goes. I'm not sure if Paige will win the title back at Summerslam. I'm thinking she wins it back at NOC.


Tbh my reaction to the Smackdown segment is that it was totally supposed to come off as disingenuous and it did, which is why I think some people thought it sounded awkward. As soon as Naomi turned her back, Paige attacked her aggressively so I think it's safe to see she is going (or has gone) full heel. We'll hopefully see some real progression on RAW which should be good.
As far as winning the title goes, if the feud is to continue then I think Paige needs to win at Summerslam. I don't see how they could justify giving her another title shot at NOC if she loses again at SS.


----------



## Paigeology

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> "My client Paige ended the longest WWE Divas Championship Reign in history to become the youngest Divas champion ever when the rest of the division's combined efforts could not... with one move!"
> 
> FTFY :heyman3



She needs a Eat.Sleep.Break the streak top


----------



## Bearodactyl

PoyPoy14 said:


> Tbh my reaction to the Smackdown segment is that it was totally supposed to come off as disingenuous and it did, which is why I think some people thought it sounded awkward. As soon as Naomi turned her back, Paige attacked her aggressively so I think it's safe to see she is going (or has gone) full heel. We'll hopefully see some real progression on RAW which should be good.
> As far as winning the title goes, if the feud is to continue then I think Paige needs to win at Summerslam. I don't see how they could justify giving her another title shot at NOC if she loses again at SS.


Agreed, if they keep the title on AJ then that should be it for their feud for the time being. If they have Paige go over at Summerslam however, then the feud should extend to one more PPV. That's how I feel anyhow..


----------



## gl83

Bearodactyl said:


> Agreed, if they keep the title on AJ then that should be it for their feud for the time being. If they have Paige go over at Summerslam however, then the feud should extend to one more PPV. That's how I feel anyhow..



But, I don't see where Paige goes after AJ. All the other Top Face Divas are going to be pre-occupied. Naomi with Cameron, Bellas either with each other or with Stephanie(I doubt Stephanie is going to leave the Bellas alone anytime soon regardless of what happens at SS). That leaves only Natalya and Emma, who are basically the bottom-dwellers amongst the Face Divas.


----------



## tommo010

gl83 said:


> But, I don't see where Paige goes after AJ. All the other Top Face Divas are going to be pre-occupied. Naomi with Cameron, Bellas either with each other or with Stephanie(I doubt Stephanie is going to leave the Bellas alone anytime soon regardless of what happens at SS). That leaves only Natalya and Emma, who are basically the bottom-dwellers amongst the Face Divas.


This is why the Paige v AJ feud needs to be extended by Paige going over at Summerslam, you could in theory have Summerslam - Paige, Night of Champions - Paige, Hell in a Cell - AJ maybe have Team Paige v Team AJ as Survivor Series bringing the Bella's into mix during that match then each feud with a Bella trough TLC and the Rumble before going back to Paige and AJ for a Wrestlemania feud and match.


----------



## Bearodactyl

gl83 said:


> But, I don't see where Paige goes after AJ. All the other Top Face Divas are going to be pre-occupied. Naomi with Cameron, Bellas either with each other or with Stephanie(I doubt Stephanie is going to leave the Bellas alone anytime soon regardless of what happens at SS). That leaves only Natalya and Emma, who are basically the bottom-dwellers amongst the Face Divas.


Agreed. Which is why I want Paige to win :

I think everyone would be better off if Paige won, including AJ. Their feud will have the legs to keep going, while some of these other feuds can then take their time to work towards a conclusion as well, opening up additional divas for the next round of feuds so to speak. If AJ wins they'll have to tie up that Nikki heelturn really quickly or AJ will be stuck with Alicia, which I think would be a mistake (the timing of the Nikki heelturn I mean) this close after the Paige heelturn, space that shit out ffs. There's just no way that after AJ winning the title back, and then winning at BG, this feud has any legs if AJ wins at SS too. I don't see it. Unless you want AJ to go over Paige like 4 times in a row, but that's hardly how you build up your divas division I would say.


----------



## NJ88

tommo010 said:


> This is why the Paige v AJ feud needs to be extended by Paige going over at Summerslam, you could in theory have Summerslam - Paige, Night of Champions - Paige, Hell in a Cell - AJ maybe have Team Paige v Team AJ as Survivor Series bringing the Bella's into mix during that match then each feud with a Bella trough TLC and the Rumble before going back to Paige and AJ for a Wrestlemania feud and match.


I think that if they're going to go back to an AJ/Paige feud for Wrestlemania, this current one can't last that long because it would feel like it had only just ended. I'm quite happy for this current feud to go through Summerslam and NOC, but then I would have them go their separate ways for a few months at least. A Wrestlemania title match should feel like a special occasion and it might not feel like that if we'd seen it all through the previous year.

However, if they're going to have it at Mania, I would go for a heel Paige with the title facing a face AJ who wants to get it back. Faces chasing for the title is always more appealing to me. So personally, I would have Paige win at Summerslam, AJ win it back at NOC to feud with one of the Bella's or something. Have Paige win the title back in some multi-person match at a PPV or even on RAW before Mania (without having AJ/Paige feud again) then have AJ challenge at Elimination Chamber and Mania.


----------



## PimentoSlice

I worry that after Aj beats Paige at Summerslam that Paige will be lost on the card and become another Gail Kim/Victoria. What I mean by that is that Paige will still have great matches on Superstars/main event, but never be a main event star like Aj. I personally think Paige is great and I even enjoyed her on the mic on this last Smackdown, but I don't really think the crowd gives a shit about her as a heel or face. I can't really blame the crowd for not investing in any of the divas besides Aj because the WWE has done such a terrible job of making you care about any of these girls. After Summerslam Naomi gets her chance at the tile and then the next girl of the week gets her shot...Wash and repeat.


----------



## tommo010

NJ88 said:


> I think that if they're going to go back to an AJ/Paige feud for Wrestlemania, this current one can't last that long because it would feel like it had only just ended. I'm quite happy for this current feud to go through Summerslam and NOC, but then I would have them go their separate ways for a few months at least. A Wrestlemania title match should feel like a special occasion and it might not feel like that if we'd seen it all through the previous year.
> 
> However, if they're going to have it at Mania, I would go for a heel Paige with the title facing a face AJ who wants to get it back. Faces chasing for the title is always more appealing to me. So personally, I would have Paige win at Summerslam, AJ win it back at NOC to feud with one of the Bella's or something. Have Paige win the title back in some multi-person match at a PPV or even on RAW before Mania (without having AJ/Paige feud again) then have AJ challenge at Elimination Chamber and Mania.


I've extended the feud until Hell in Cell for 2 reasons, these 2 girls are the only 2 I could ever see pulling off an Hell in a Cell match and I'd rather not have them flip title reigns over 2 PPV's, after HiaC we have Survivor Series, TLC, Rumble, Elimination Chamber. I think that's enough between their feuds like you say maybe have Paige win title in a multi diva match maybe between AJ, Paige and the bellas and have AJ go over Paige at Mania.


----------



## gl83

tommo010 said:


> I've extended the feud until Hell in Cell for 2 reasons, these 2 girls are the only 2 I could ever see pulling off an Hell in a Cell match and I'd rather not have them flip title reigns over 2 PPV's, after HiaC we have Survivor Series, TLC, Rumble, Elimination Chamber. I think that's enough between their feuds like you say maybe have Paige win title in a multi diva match maybe between AJ, Paige and the bellas and have AJ go over Paige at Mania.



But, knowing how WWE thinks, I don't think them putting the title on Paige will be to culminate in a WM Divas title match with Paige vs AJ. I think that them putting the title onto Paige will be just to transition the title onto one of the Bellas and we get Brie vs Nikki at WM, while AJ & Paige are tossed to the side.


----------



## rpags71

tommo010 said:


> I've extended the feud until Hell in Cell for 2 reasons, these 2 girls are the only 2 I could ever see pulling off an Hell in a Cell match and I'd rather not have them flip title reigns over 2 PPV's, after HiaC we have Survivor Series, TLC, Rumble, Elimination Chamber. I think that's enough between their feuds like you say maybe have Paige win title in a multi diva match maybe between AJ, Paige and the bellas and have AJ go over Paige at Mania.


If they do have a match at HIAC I don't think it would be any actual cell match. Last year there were only two cell matches, and the rest were regular singles, tag team, triple threat matches with no stipulations. I definelty see a no dq match as a possibility though.


----------



## NJ88

Yeh I don't think there's any way Paige/AJ would get a Hell in a Cell match. I could see them doing a gimmick match at Summerslam or NOC though.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I wouldn't want people to get AJ v Paige burnout syndrome.. so as far as I'm concerned, they're out of eachother's hair either after SS or after NOC, dependant on who wins at SS. And I don't even particularly care if they get back into feud mode for WM31. I HOPE that they'll both be around for many a WM after, so with that being said I don't see a particular rush or need to get that "big" moment over with asap. I can wait. The bigger the better.


----------



## islesfan13

Paige should go over AJ at summerslam if the WWE is serious about buillding the division and creating other stars. IDC if Paige has to cheat to win and pull an Edge. It needs to be done. If she doesn't win, then the WWE better have a great backup plan because whatever people admit, Paige is the top two diva in the wwe right now and is starting to get very over with the fans. To kill this momentum in its tracks would kill WWES best divas prospect in 3 months. Lets face it Paige was the most talked about diva the past couple of years (not on the main roster). I stopped watching wrestling a few years ago and started to see comments on YT FB etc about how people were calling for Paige at age 19. It made me decide to look up her matches and got me hooked. Then the network came about and I decided to watch NXT and give the WWE a shot again. So as far as me being a huge Paige fan (and it being a problem with some people) deal with it. She got me back into wrestling and for that I am greatful.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

gl83 said:


> But, I don't see where Paige goes after AJ. All the other Top Face Divas are going to be pre-occupied. Naomi with Cameron, Bellas either with each other or with Stephanie(I doubt Stephanie is going to leave the Bellas alone anytime soon regardless of what happens at SS). That leaves only Natalya and Emma, who are basically the bottom-dwellers amongst the Face Divas.


But then if she loses three straight times to AJ she'll be on her way to Main Event/Superstars hell where she'll wait for who knows how long until they have something for her. Her momentum as a heel will also be derailed. Potential to make another star ruined. 

Emma and Natalya are viable options. She hasn't faced them yet on the main roster and they are both guaranteed to be good singles matches. It's up to WWE to build them up while this feud is going on. With Emma there's already a built in story with them being friends and having a series of matches in NXT. Paige can rub it in here face that she already surpassed Emma on the main roster by winning the Divas title on her debut while Emma was dancing with Santino. Emma gets a fire under her where she wants to prove herself. She beats Paige in a non-title match on RAW after picking up a series of wins against other divas as the AJ/Paige program is unfolding. She doesn't win the PPV but they put on a helluva match and Emma elevates herself by putting on a great performance on a ppv since she hasn't had a stage to showcase her abilities yet. They'll meet again sometime down the line for a bigger feud. I don't see how a title loss now could harm Emma. Even with a loss she'll gain something. 

With Natalya it's a rite of passage for the next top diva. Last year with AJ, this year with Charlotte, and now should be Paige's turn. Let the workrate sell the crowd if Natalya is such a 'charisma-vaccum". Throw in someone else for another month or have a Paige/Natalya/Emma triple threat one month. There could be a Brie Bella/Paige title match where Nikki costs Brie the match. 

There's more than enough to cover the rest of the year where AJ/Paige can meet up again for a Mania feud where Paige drops the title. This to me is the obvious solution for both parties. AJ doesn't get another long title reign so soon after her last, and Paige becomes a credible champ and heel in the process. And we'll also get a long term story out of it. 

Fantasy booking but just shows that Paige winning at Summerslam could be a good thing and WWE should really make up for that crap they gave her the last 3 months.


----------



## gl83

For all we know, we might not even get AJ vs Paige at WrestleMania. Given how much focus WWE is putting into the storyline with the Bellas, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they just had Paige win the title just to transition it to the Bellas. And then run with a Bella vs Bella feud going to 'Mania while Paige and AJ get tossed to the side.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

gl83 said:


> For all we know, we might not even get AJ vs Paige at WrestleMania. Given how much focus WWE is putting into the storyline with the Bellas, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they just had Paige win the title just to transition it to the Bellas. And then run with a Bella vs Bella feud going to 'Mania while Paige and AJ get tossed to the side.


Yeah that could happen to, and that match would probably suck and get booed by a Wrestlemania crowd.


----------



## islesfan13

gl83 said:


> For all we know, we might not even get AJ vs Paige at WrestleMania. Given how much focus WWE is putting into the storyline with the Bellas, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they just had Paige win the title just to transition it to the Bellas. And then run with a Bella vs Bella feud going to 'Mania while Paige and AJ get tossed to the side.


Its the WWE so it wouldn't surprise me one bit. With that said, if HHH and steph have anything to do with it, both AJ and Paige will be involved in one way or another. I cant wait until the Bellas retire.


----------



## zimonk

It would appear Paige and AJ are traveling with each other. 2 or 3 reports in a row of people seeing them arriving and leaving the different arenas over the last week. Them becoming good friends should help the feud I would think. They'd have been fired for that in the territory days though. Good thing it's not those days.


----------



## Bearodactyl

zimonk said:


> It would appear Paige and AJ are traveling with each other. 2 or 3 reports in a row of people seeing them arriving and leaving the different arenas over the last week. Them becoming good friends should help the feud I would think. They'd have been fired for that in the territory days though. Good thing it's not those days.


Probably doing that to get used to eachother, bounce ideas off of eachother, and amping up the quality of this feud because of it. I can appreciate this kind of focus, good for them!


----------



## Callisto

islesfan13 said:


> Paige should go over AJ at summerslam if the WWE is serious about buillding the division and creating other stars.


Uh, they've been building up stars in Nikki, Cameron, Naomi, Eva, and Brie in addition to AJ and Paige for the past several months now. That is seven women in total who audiences are engaged with. The women's division is far healthier than it was a couple years back, but it's not surprising that you and other biased marks only want the division to flourish when it involves your fav. :lol


----------



## islesfan13

Callisto said:


> Uh, they've been building up stars in Nikki, Cameron, Naomi, Eva, and Brie in addition to AJ and Paige for the past several months now. That is seven women in total who audiences are engaged with. The women's division is far healthier than it was a couple years back, but it's not surprising that you and other biased marks only want the division to flourish when it involves your fav. :lol


your forgot to add Eva


----------



## Paigeology

A healthy divas division is what's best for the WWE, but i don't think anyone could argue with the attention the divas are getting as a whole right now. We have the Bella/Steph feud, Cameron/ Naomi Feud, and Aj/Paige feud. There hasn't been that much going on in a long time, so hopefully it lasts.


----------



## gl83

islesfan13 said:


> Its the WWE so it wouldn't surprise me one bit. With that said, if HHH and steph have anything to do with it, both AJ and Paige will be involved in one way or another. I cant wait until the Bellas retire.



Geez, that might be worse than losing the feud with AJ at SS. Losing 3 straight title matches(one of which was a rollup out of nowhere), that is bad, but it's not completely irreparable. Winning the title twice in your first 6 months and both title reigns ending up as nothing more than transitional title reigns; that's bad. That's the type of thing that will stick with you. That's basically WWE Management saying "We don't see you as the "Face of the division", but we'll use you just to put over our "Face" and that's all you're good for."


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Callisto said:


> Uh, they've been building up stars in Nikki, Cameron, Naomi, and Brie in addition to AJ and Paige for the past several months now. That is six women in total who audiences are engaged with. The women's division is far healthier than it was a couple years back, but it's not surprising that you and others only want the division to flourish when it involves your fav. :lol


Yes, and that also means they don't have a top heel with credibility at the moment. Heel Paige or Heel Nikki at the top, you be the judge of what seems better. 

For me I've already seen a heel Nikki Bella before and it wasn't very good.


----------



## .MCH

gl83 said:


> Geez, that might be worse than losing the feud with AJ at SS. Losing 3 straight title matches(one of which was a rollup out of nowhere), that is bad, but it's not completely irreparable. Winning the title twice in your first 6 months and both title reigns ending up as nothing more than transitional title reigns; that's bad. That's the type of thing that will stick with you. That's basically WWE Management saying "We don't see you as the "Face of the division", but we'll use you just to put over our "Face" and that's all you're good for."


This is why I'm half expecting Alicia to win it, so she can transition it to Brie.

I know the mark in me just wants to see her win the title again but she's been getting all of the wins and has been the top heel in the Brie/Stephanie storyline so it wouldn't be too surprising.

Then again, she's probably being built up for a major job to one of the Bellas on RAW soon or something.


----------



## -Skullbone-

A slight change of subject, but I saw a few pages back there was a discussion on the PTO. There were complaints how it lacked theatricality and was boring because of it. Although you could argue the setup can be a little too choreographed and it isn't really over yet with the public, it certainly isn't without theatrics. Far from it. 

The Scorpion Crosslock is something that can be seen as an 'instant death' type move. It's focuses on most parts of the body and is intended to create as much pain with next to no hope of escape. From a kayfabe perspective, once it's locked in then it's game over for her opponent. It's visually impressive as it shows off Paige's technical prowess, her strength and can look really nasty with the right opponent.

The sense of suspense isn't in trying to get to the ropes or anything like that; it's trying to stay the fuck away from it! That, or figuring out a way to break it while it's locked in. If they focus the attention on it having a 100% success rate so far in WWE, it can utilized as a major focus point in any future program. That way, when an opponent does escape it'll be considered to be a major occurrence by the audience. The Cloverleaf, while somewhat impressive in its own right, lacks the same strengths and sense of individual ownership that the PTO has. 

As for the Paige Turner, I have no complaints with people calling that one out. I hate this leg-swing variation of the standard carry slam. It's like the Overdrive finisher, except without the visual cue for the audience to pick up on. It's low impact and has a distinct lack of flash or showmanship. I also disliked how this would be the move Paige would use to pick up a win after getting schooled for her earlier matches. Very blah. I think it's about on par with Jericho's Breakdown facebuster. That one still hasn't improved much since Miz started using it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

.MCH said:


> This is why I'm half expecting Alicia to win it, so she can transition it to Brie.
> 
> I know the mark in me just wants to see her win the title again but she's been getting all of the wins and has been the top heel in the Brie/Stephanie storyline so it wouldn't be too surprising.
> 
> Then again, she's probably being built up for a major job to one of the Bellas on RAW soon or something.


:topic: but isn't Foxy's singles record over the last months like 1 win, 6 losses? I would be supersurprised if Alicia won the title any time soon... :draper2 (Correct me if I'm wrong, by all means).


----------



## NJ88

I honestly don't know which direction they'll go in to be honest. It could be either. 

Paige could win the title and hold onto it while feuding with Nattie, Naomi and Emma until she then feuds with Brie Bella and Nikki (if Nikki doesnt turn) which wouldn't be so bad. There's at least potential for some high quality matches there. Brie and Paige had a mini match early in Paige's title reign which looked incredibly promising. Then going up to Mania where she could re-start her feud with AJ. Or do the traditional thing and throw everyone in to create a pointless filler of a title match...

AJ could win the feud and face the likes of Alicia (who cant seem to win a match), Eva (please god no), Cameron (please god no) and possibly Nikki Bella if she turns heel at some point. However for me, ring wise, none of those aside from Nikki/AJ sound that appealing in ring. I suspect that they'll want to keep the title on AJ though to maybe transition it to Nikki for a period. That's the only one I'd be a little interested in seeing, and even then I'm not majority enthusiastic.

I'm just glad that even without the title, they're finding other ways to use the DIVAs which gives me hope that when either AJ/Paige come out of the feud without the title, they aren't just going to be left on the side-lines with no direction at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> :topic: but isn't Foxy's singles record over the last months like 1 win, 6 losses? I would be supersurprised if Alicia won the title any time soon... :draper2 (Correct me if I'm wrong, by all means).


*1-7 :*


----------



## Dalexian

I think everyone is forgetting that Summer and Layla exist. They're trying to get them over with the fans, and a Summer vs Paige feud would actually be pretty good after AJ and Paige take a break.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Dalexian said:


> I think everyone is forgetting that Summer and Layla exist. They're trying to get them over with the fans, and a Summer vs Paige feud would actually be pretty good after AJ and Paige take a break.


I agree with this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dalexian said:


> I think everyone is forgetting that Summer and Layla exist. They're trying to get them over with the fans, and a Summer vs Paige feud would actually be pretty good after AJ and Paige take a break.


*No one forgot they exist. Summer's been critically misused on the main roster for the last year, forced to be partnered with jobbers and not getting a real chance to show her personality. She's one of the best heels on NXT and a complete joke on RAW. Layla is forever a sidekick.*


----------



## CornNthemorN

yeah summer doesn't get enough love from people on here. she's miles ahead of the divas in the angle with steph from an athletic and psychological standpoint. She's so comfortable and BELIEVABLE talking trash and shitting on her opponent when she's in control. Her moves don't look forced and robotic either. I wouldn't be mad at a summer paige feud at all. A summer and paige team would be good too. Fuck a mean girl....how bout a pair of bad bitches????


----------



## gl83

The Reigns Train said:


> *No one forgot they exist. Summer's been critically misused on the main roster for the last year, forced to be partnered with jobbers and not getting a real chance to show her personality. She's one of the best heels on NXT and a complete joke on RAW. Layla is forever a sidekick.*



Plus, we don't even know what Summer & Layla's affiliation is suppose to be. Summer & Lay are tormenting Fandango and just jumping from one wrestler to the next on a weekly basis. Yet, a few weeks back Summer and Lay wrestled as Heels against AJ & Paige, and in Summer's case, showed no reluctance in abusing Nikki Bella and even getting into the referee's case during Nikki's handicap match. Not exactly Face behavior. They're used as Heels at live events, so I assume that they are Heels. And if they're basing the team of Summer & Layla off of TBP/LayCool then they will most likely be Heels.


Which would point more towards a feud with AJ as more likely as opposed to a feud with Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

gl83 said:


> Plus, we don't even know what Summer & Layla's affiliation is suppose to be. Summer & Lay are tormenting Fandango and just jumping from one wrestler to the next on a weekly basis. Yet, a few weeks back Summer and Lay wrestled as Heels against AJ & Paige, and in Summer's case, showed no reluctance in abusing Nikki Bella and even getting into the referee's case during Nikki's handicap match. Not exactly Face behavior. They're used as Heels at live events, so I assume that they are Heels. And if they're basing the team of Summer & Layla off of TBP/LayCool then they will most likely be Heels.
> 
> 
> Which would point more towards a feud with AJ as more likely as opposed to a feud with Paige.


----------



## islesfan13

Time for the WWE to bring up Bayley. I was just watching some old matches between her and Paige and I think they may be better than Paige vs Emma. On another note does anyone have a video of Paiges promo back in nxt vs Bayley when she is dressed up as Bayley (I guess) and then rips off her glasses and screams? I saw a gif for it.


----------



## NJ88

Yeh, Summer/Layla are pretty confusing, I'm not entirely sure if they're heels or faces. Them teaming with faces such as Ziggler and Ryder both who are popular seem to point to them being faces, as do them tormenting Fandango who's a heel. However they did act as heels against Paige/AJ...I'll be honest, I have no idea.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The entire division is in one giant cluster feud.
Maybe have some sort of bracketing tournament.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Time for the WWE to bring up Bayley. I was just watching some old matches between her and Paige and I think they may be better than Paige vs Emma. On another note does anyone have a video of Paiges promo back in nxt vs Bayley when she is dressed up as Bayley (I guess) and then rips off her glasses and screams? I saw a gif for it.


*Do you really want Bayley to end up like Emma? She shouldn't be called up without a purpose, otherwise, she'll almost certainly be relegated to comedy jobber status.*


----------



## LigerJ81

Bayley can put on some good matches, but she needs something that'll stick as far a character or she'll be just like Emma and paired up with Santino or Khali.


----------



## gl83

NJ88 said:


> Yeh, Summer/Layla are pretty confusing, I'm not entirely sure if they're heels or faces. Them teaming with faces such as Ziggler and Ryder both who are popular seem to point to them being faces, as do them tormenting Fandango who's a heel. However they did act as heels against Paige/AJ...I'll be honest, I have no idea.



Yeah, but them not being with them unless they're facing Fandango obviously implies that they don't care for them. They are just using them to make Fandango miserable. Which isn't Face behavior. 


And in that handicap match you saw Naomi and Natalya acting conflicted and reluctant about being in the handicap match. Summer, no hesitation at all, she didn't care if Nikki was outnumbered she just went in and beat her up and when the referee tried to restrain her, she got in the referee's face and started yelling at him. Again, not exactly Face behavior.


----------



## tommo010

NJ88 said:


> I honestly don't know which direction they'll go in to be honest. It could be either.
> 
> Paige could win the title and hold onto it while feuding with Nattie, Naomi and Emma until she then feuds with Brie Bella and Nikki (if Nikki doesnt turn) which wouldn't be so bad. There's at least potential for some high quality matches there. Brie and Paige had a mini match early in Paige's title reign which looked incredibly promising. Then going up to Mania where she could re-start her feud with AJ. Or do the traditional thing and throw everyone in to create a pointless filler of a title match...
> 
> AJ could win the feud and face the likes of Alicia (who cant seem to win a match), Eva (please god no), Cameron (please god no) and possibly Nikki Bella if she turns heel at some point. However for me, ring wise, none of those aside from Nikki/AJ sound that appealing in ring. I suspect that they'll want to keep the title on AJ though to maybe transition it to Nikki for a period. That's the only one I'd be a little interested in seeing, and even then I'm not majority enthusiastic.
> 
> I'm just glad that even without the title, they're finding other ways to use the DIVAs which gives me hope that when either AJ/Paige come out of the feud without the title, they aren't just going to be left on the side-lines with no direction at all.


I have no doubts AJ will win this feud and move on to a program with a Heel Nikki I just don't think it should happen at Summerslam, it's just too early to transition them into a feud given that Nikki's supposed feud with Brie hasn't even started yet, like I said I don't expect Nikki or Brie to be in the title picture until around the end of the year so that leaves us 2 options 1, AJ ends the feud with Paige at Summerslam and moves into transition feuds with random heels like Alicia with no substance or 2, they extend the feud with Paige which means Paige goes over at Summerslam. 

This is the tricky part now if there is indeed animosity between Nikki and AJ are they going to be able to work together in a meaningful feud :hmm: In theory it sounds good 2 people dislike each in a feud makes great TV but in pro wrestling they actually have to work together not against each other to but on a good show, I fully expect these 4 diva's to be the focus of the division between now and Wrestlemania and certain we will see them in some kind of multi diva match at some point if AJ is champion at this point it could be a way they transition the belt on to a Bella if she can't work alone with Nikki. 

One thing I know I wanna see for certain is AJ chasing the title into Wrestlemania it's much more exciting having the top babyface is going into the big Mania match chasing after the title and the longer she's been chasing would be better from an entertainment and pay off stand point, just look at Daniel Bryan this year his win made Wrestlemania one the best of the modern era.


----------



## gl83

tommo010 said:


> I have no doubts AJ will win this feud and move on to a program with a Heel Nikki I just don't think it should happen at Summerslam, it's just too early to transition them into a feud given that Nikki's supposed feud with Brie hasn't even started yet, like I said I don't expect Nikki or Brie to be in the title picture until around the end of the year so that leaves us 2 options 1, AJ ends the feud with Paige at Summerslam and moves into transition feuds with random heels like Alicia with no substance or 2, they extend the feud with Paige which means Paige goes over at Summerslam.
> 
> This is the tricky part now if there is indeed animosity between Nikki and AJ are they going to be able to work together in a meaningful feud :hmm: In theory it sounds good 2 people dislike each in a feud makes great TV but in pro wrestling they actually have to work together not against each other to but on a good show, I fully expect these 4 diva's to be the focus of the division between now and Wrestlemania and certain we will see them in some kind of multi diva match at some point if AJ is champion at this point it could be a way they transition the belt on to a Bella if she can't work alone with Nikki.
> 
> One thing I know I wanna see for certain is AJ chasing the title into Wrestlemania it's much more exciting having the top babyface is going into the big Mania match chasing after the title and the longer she's been chasing would be better from an entertainment and pay off stand point, just look at Daniel Bryan this year his win made Wrestlemania one the best of the modern era.



The sad thing is, that wasn't even their plan. I mean this is the same company that thought Batista vs Randy Orton in the main event for the WWE World title was a good idea. What's to say that they'll think Brie vs Nikki would be a better idea than AJ vs Paige. 


And as much as people like to crap on Paige's mic skills, she's still far and away better than either of the Bellas. When it comes to the Divas, I don't trust WWE not to screw it up somehow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

gl83 said:


> And as much as people like to crap on Paige's mic skills, she's still far and away better than either of the Bellas. When it comes to the Divas, I don't trust WWE not to screw it up somehow.


*That's a huge stretch. Brie is awful but Nikki is actually good as a heel.*


----------



## gl83

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's a huge stretch. Brie is awful but Nikki is actually good as a heel.*



If by good, you mean sounding as if they're reading off of cue cards, than yes, I agree.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Has anyone considered the possibility of Nikki beating Brie off television so she can take care of Bryan? With his salary and their lifestyle, there isn't exactly a need for her to be traveling every week.*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *Has anyone considered the possibility of Nikki beating Brie off television so she can take care of Bryan? With his salary and their lifestyle, there isn't exactly a need for her to be traveling every week.*


Anything is possible have you considered AJ is here to put over Paige before she goes start a family with Punk :lel









PS - This is a joke btw before you get on your "she loves business" high horse again :hayden3


----------



## .MCH

Bearodactyl said:


> :topic: but isn't Foxy's singles record over the last months like 1 win, 6 losses? I would be supersurprised if Alicia won the title any time soon... :draper2 (Correct me if I'm wrong, by all means).


In the past month, I don't think she's lost any matches except for the tag match where she cost Nikki. She's gotten the win on RAW for the past two weeks. She's either won all of her matches or they've been no contests.

Plus it's the divas division. Win/loss record doesn't matter. The only reason why I even think they MIGHT put the belt on her is to tie it in with the current storyline by having her work for Stephanie and so she can transition it to Brie. Wouldn't be too surprising if Stephanie gives Alicia a title shot for doing her dirty work for her or whatever. You could use Paige in that role, but that would be terrible to have her transition the belt for the second time in only a few months. If anything, build Paige out of the title picture and then have her beat Brie for the belt at some point. Then you can set up a WM feud with AJ or whoever.

Plus Alicia's been used as the main heel wrestling diva in the current Brie/Stephanie storyline. If they are in fact going to make Brie the top face and put the belt on her at some point, then a heel will have to win it. And if it's not Alicia, it'll be Nikki.


----------



## .MCH

tommo010 said:


> Anything is possible have you considered AJ is here to put over Paige before she goes start a family with Punk :lel


This wouldn't be that surprising, but if she was going to do that, then she probably would have finished their original feud before taking time off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Anything is possible have you considered AJ is here to put over Paige before she goes start a family with Punk :lel
> 
> PS - This is a joke btw before you get on your "she loves business" high horse again :hayden3


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I do think paige has great promo skills. But only in backstage interviews/vignettes.
When she goes in the ring to do them. She loses her confidence.
So maybe the heyman as paiges mouthpiece could be just the ticket.

And kinda on the same thing.

I love the new thing paige is doing when she calls people [Aj lee/eden] pumkin!!!
I think its sexy as fuck!!!


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


>


IDK what annoys me more those AJ gifs or the daily pics of Evas face on my CP from londrick and Calisto? Well at least AJ is good looking....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.MCH said:


> In the past month, I don't think she's lost any matches except for the tag match where she cost Nikki. She's gotten the win on RAW for the past two weeks. She's either won all of her matches or they've been no contests.
> 
> Plus it's the divas division. Win/loss record doesn't matter. The only reason why I even think they MIGHT put the belt on her is to tie it in with the current storyline by having her work for Stephanie and so she can transition it to Brie. Wouldn't be too surprising if Stephanie gives Alicia a title shot for doing her dirty work for her or whatever. You could use Paige in that role, but that would be terrible to have her transition the belt for the second time in only a few months. If anything, build Paige out of the title picture and then have her beat Brie for the belt at some point. Then you can set up a WM feud with AJ or whoever.
> 
> Plus Alicia's been used as the main heel wrestling diva in the current Brie/Stephanie storyline. If they are in fact going to make Brie the top face and put the belt on her at some point, then a heel will have to win it. And if it's not Alicia, it'll be Nikki.


*The only time Alicia wins is in handicap matches. That's not a good sign. If they want to build her as a formidable heel, she has to do it on her own.*


----------



## Dan Pratt

gl83 said:


> And as much as people like to crap on Paige's mic skills, she's still far and away better than either of the Bellas. When it comes to the Divas, I don't trust WWE not to screw it up somehow.


The truth is Paige is being held to a higher standard even by the people criticizing her. Is she great or the best on the mic or in the ring of th Divas. Probably not. 

But she is FAR from the worst. Even most of her critics don't criticise her for being worse than everyone else. The criticize her for being on par with everyone else. No one really says she is the worst wrestler. She is just in the top half, which is fine for Brie and Nikki but for Paige a lot of IWC fans consider it a failure. 

WWE brought some of it on themselves by having her debut by ending a heavily hyped almost year long reign in her debut. But a lot of fans I think genuinely heard "first wrestled when she was 13" and decided this was the female Dean Malenko because she "paid so many dues" and anything less than that would be a failure. 

Which is what baffles me. There aren't many real choices for AJ to feud with. Is Nikki vs AJ really going to have better matches? Is it new? But as far as some are concerned Paige did as good as anyone else. but not 10 times better... off with her head! 

And as far as mic skills. She is not on AJ's level but no one is. Where is this amazing WWE Diva on the mic who should be taking Paiges place in promos with AJ? They are all average or worse actresses, Paige is FAR from horrible, she is just OK. Like everyone else. Is Brie or Emma going to give better promos if AJ was feuding with them? But Paige is on par with the others, not 10 times better... off with her head. 

It is over the top.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dan Pratt said:


> And as far as mic skills. She is not on AJ's level but no one is. Where is this amazing WWE Diva on the mic who should be taking Paiges place in promos with AJ? They are all average or worse actresses, Paige is FAR from horrible, she is just OK. Like everyone else. Is Brie or Emma going to give better promos if AJ was feuding with them? But Paige is on par with the others, not 10 times better... off with her head.
> 
> It is over the top.


*
Well when people post dumb shit like "Savior of the Divas division" and call AJ overrated, you should expect massive backlash. Blame the fans for overhyping her. 

Anyway, Summer and Sasha are the only two that can currently compete with AJ on the mic. *



tailhook said:


> But lets be serious, Paige is not in any way hurting for visibility lol.
> 
> *And I lol @ anyone who claims her debut has been a flop. She gets the same reactions AJ got if not better*(I'm not sure how many people remember how dead AJ's matches were.. they were the bio break of the evening, AJ was always a mic worker and a subpar wrestler). Is a far better in-ring wrestler then AJ ever was.. and really just needs seasoning to smooth out the remaining rough edges. If she truly flopped, she would not be champion at the current time. They would have protected her while they got her more training.
> 
> In fact, that they are even looking at a 3rd Diva is pretty much a guarantee that* Paige has passed all tests with flying colors* and is no longer an issue anymore. *She will be at the top of the division for the foreseeable future as they continue to build it.*
> 
> In fact, the way they're going.. in 6 months it'll probably be '*Who the hell is AJ Lee*?' when someone brings up her name. *She was no Savior of the Diva's Division*... the solution is actually having a legit divas division like they're trying to rebuild.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Well when people post dumb shit like "Savior of the Divas division" and call AJ overrated, you should expect massive backlash. Blame the fans for overhyping her.
> *


*

You use this as an excuse everytime when most of the regular sensible posters in this thread have made no such claims and are left to deal with some of the unfair criticisms you make, the guy you linked I haven't seen here for days I agree a select few have over hyped her but you also are very overly critical of her and if this is the reason for that then it's just petty. Paige has a very bright future ahead of herself she's got a lot a to learn and learning it at a young age and looks to be learning it from one of the best in AJ which will serve her well in the future, the biggest problem with Paige is WWE forced her into the main event Diva scene too quickly through panic booking because at the time they had no one to carry the torch while AJ took time off, now they are committed to booking her as strongly as they can while she's still transitioning. Whether you admit or not they have invested too much into Paige now to allow her to drop too low into the diva rankings and rebuild, working this program with AJ is gonna help her greatly.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> You use this as an excuse everytime when most of the regular sensible posters in this thread have made no such claims and are left to deal with some of the unfair criticisms you make, the guy you linked I haven't seen here for days I agree a select few have over hyped her but you also are very overly critical of her and if this is the reason for that then it's just petty. Paige has a very bright future ahead of herself she's got a lot a to learn and learning it at a young age and looks to be learning it from one of the best in AJ which will serve her well in the future, the biggest problem with Paige is WWE forced her into the main event Diva scene too quickly through panic booking because at the time they had no one to carry the torch while AJ took time off, now they are committed to booking her as strongly as they can while she's still transitioning. Whether you admit or not they have invested too much into Paige now to allow her to drop too low into the diva rankings and rebuild, working this program with AJ is gonna help her greatly.


*
That is true, but the problem is the outspoken Paige fans make asses of themselves publicly: overhyping her with multiple threads in general section, while the sensible ones just stay here and mind their own business. 

I've said it several times and I'll say it again: Paige doesn't need to win the title to avoid a burial. She can still look dominant in the undercard while AJ feuds with Nikki. A title reign this soon after the last flop will be widely rejected. We can just agree to disagree and wait and see.*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> That is true, but the problem is the outspoken Paige fans make asses of themselves publicly: overhyping her with multiple threads in general section, while the sensible ones just stay here and mind their own business.
> 
> I've said it several times and I'll say it again: Paige doesn't need to win the title to avoid a burial. She can still look dominant in the undercard while AJ feuds with Nikki. A title reign this soon after the last flop will be widely rejected. We can just agree to disagree and wait and see.*


Not disbuting this but Summerslam is too soon for AJ to win thisfeud and move on to Nikki, Nikki hasn't even heel turned yet and likely won't until Summerslam which will start her program with Brie which should keep her occupied for 1/2PPVs so what does AJ do until then? Extending her feud with Paige is a better option then a hotshot feud with the heel diva undercard right now, it's a shame the belt would have to change hands for this but another transitional reign for Paige as a heel champion is better for her than a 3rd straight loss to AJ and she continues to work with and learn from AJ and not get totally buried in the undercard. If the feud is booked right even a 1/2ppv reign can work for her and when she eventually loses the title back to AJ she can be in a better place coming out of it then she would after a loss at Summerslam.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I just dont want paige to become ajs personal door mat. And i feel it
really doesnt matter how long a wrestler[Any wrestler] wrestles.

You never really stop learning. There always ways to better ones self.
And paige will be amazing in a few years time. And maybe some acting training would help paige with her stage fright?
And on her chimistry with aj.

Not just live events. But maybe like 2 to 3 days a week. Paige and aj develop on their chemistry together
and work out the kinks down at the performance center in orlando.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Not disbuting this but Summerslam is too soon for AJ to win thisfeud and move on to Nikki, Nikki hasn't even heel turned yet and likely won't until Summerslam which will start her program with Brie which should keep her occupied for 1/2PPVs so what does AJ do until then? Extending her feud with Paige is a better option then a hotshot feud with the heel diva undercard right now, it's a shame the belt would have to change hands for this but another transitional reign for Paige as a heel champion is better for her than a 3rd straight loss to AJ and she continues to work with and learn from AJ and not get totally buried in the undercard. If the feud is booked right even a 1/2ppv reign can work for her and when she eventually loses the title back to AJ she can be in a better place coming out of it then she would after a loss at Summerslam.


*I agree, let this go until Night of Champions and then call it a feud. Here's your best option(if the gimmick match rumor at Summerslam is false): have the girls beat the hell out of each other and end it with a double DQ. That way, no one looks weak, and you've got a reason to extend it until AJ is ready for her next feud.*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *I agree, let this go until Night of Champions and then call it a feud. Here's your best option(if the gimmick match rumor at Summerslam is false): have the girls beat the hell out of each other and end it with a double DQ. That way, no one looks weak, and you've got a reason to extend it until AJ is ready for her next feud.*


An option true just I do not think it's in WWE mind set to extend a feud that way but one thing is for sure Paige cannot lose clean.


----------



## Dan Pratt

I do think they are in a bad spot. If Paige wins there is a claim of her last title reign making another one so soon a bad idea. If she loses again Paige lost three matches in a row to AJ.

Although to be fair, she has better opponents as a heel. The face side of the Diva's roster has people like Natalya, Naomi, Emma, Brie, Nikki, Summer (I guess, not sure with her). Yes some of them are better than others. But compared to Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie, and Rosa Mendez it's no secret which side has the workers with the better chances of producing good matches. Even if Summer is a heel it is still pretty one sided. I am not sure I buy Nikki is turning heel, although it would make sense. But even if she does she is not horrible but still not the best either of the Divas. 

With AJ likely keeping the belt and being a face champion she doesn't have many good feud possibilities lined up. Even her vs Nikki is hardly anything new, just them on different sides.

Not saying Paige should win. But breaking it down, it's pretty obvious despite some of the Paige criticism why they are continuing the feud. Paige really is the best choice for AJ to feud with at the moment. As a face she had few good opponents besides Paige until they turn someone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> An option true just I do not think it's in WWE mind set to extend a feud that way but one thing is for sure Paige cannot lose clean.


*I would love to see the first Divas Hardcore match. Three Stages of Hell just seems like too much. You want Paige to get reactions? Let her pull out that barbed wire bat and start swinging at AJ. Even if she doesn't hit her, it'll definitely be a "HOLY SHIT!" moment.*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *I would love to see the first Divas Hardcore match. Three Stages of Hell just seems like too much. You want Paige to get reactions? Let her pull out that barbed wire bat and start swinging at AJ. Even if she doesn't hit her, it'll definitely be a "HOLY SHIT!" moment.*


I think Paige rag-dolling AJ around added with AJ's selling would be more then enough to get reactions, it's no stretch for people to believe that Paige will be overpowering AJ given the size difference and Paige's actual strength advantage and the gimmick match should be saved for the rubber match in my opinion. I'd love to see them have a Hell in a Cell match it's something both girls are capable of doing.


----------



## gl83

tommo010 said:


> An option true just I do not think it's in WWE mind set to extend a feud that way but one thing is for sure Paige cannot lose clean.



Well, if they have Paige constantly antagonizing AJ with her head games, maybe we get a "Trish/Lita c. SvS 2004" ending where AJ just goes ballistic and gets herself intentionally disqualified in her pursuit to maim Paige?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige vs aj in a norwich street fight. A fight on paiges home turf could give her an edge.
And she would get the bigger pop from the crowd.

Because theres no way aj could get a bigger reaction than paige
on paiges own home soil.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> I think Paige rag-dolling AJ around added with AJ's selling would be more then enough to get reactions, it's no stretch for people to believe that Paige will be overpowering AJ given the size difference and Paige's actual strength advantage and the gimmick match should be saved for the rubber match in my opinion. I'd love to see them have a Hell in a Cell match it's something both girls are capable of doing.


*Yeah, but she did that on Monday. She's going to have to keep things fresh to generate heat.*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Because theres no way aj could get a bigger reaction than paige
> on paiges own home soil.


:jordan


----------



## peowulf

The Reigns Train said:


> *I would love to see the first Divas Hardcore match.* Three Stages of Hell just seems like too much. You want Paige to get reactions? Let her pull out that barbed wire bat and start swinging at AJ. Even if she doesn't hit her, it'll definitely be a "HOLY SHIT!" moment.[/B]







You're welcome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

peowulf said:


> You're welcome.


*I actually forgot this happened. Thank you (Y)*


----------



## Empress

peowulf said:


> You're welcome.


Thanks for posting that. Great clip! I forgot that Trish was in a hardcore match. She and Victoria pulled it off. I think Paige and AJ could do the same.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Empress said:


> Thanks for posting that. Great clip! I forgot that Trish was in a hardcore match. She and Victoria pulled it off. I think Paige and AJ could do the same.


I really think that would be a great night for both of them. Getting something out of the box like that for a diva is a huge prerogative. Would be sweet to witness!


----------



## LigerJ81

That what I loved about Victoria, she could put on a decent match with most of the Divas. Shame they made her a joke in her last couple of years in WWE.


----------



## Empress

Bearodactyl said:


> I really think that would be a great night for both of them. Getting something out of the box like that for a diva is a huge prerogative. Would be sweet to witness!


It would. You just have to wonder if the WWE has enough faith in AJ and Paige or might shy away from a hardcore match in the PG era.

@Liger
Victoria is criminally underrated. She did deserve to end her career in the WWE on a better note.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, but she did that on Monday. She's going to have to keep things fresh to generate heat.*
> 
> 
> 
> :jordan


Whens the next time the WWE goes to England? and if you think Paige wont get a bigger reaction than Aj you are sadly mistaking. Paige is huge over there.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *I would love to see the first Divas Hardcore match. Three Stages of Hell just seems like too much. You want Paige to get reactions? Let her pull out that barbed wire bat and start swinging at AJ. Even if she doesn't hit her, it'll definitely be a "HOLY SHIT!" moment.*





peowulf said:


> You're welcome.





The Reigns Train said:


> *I actually forgot this happened. Thank you (Y)*



Yes, also their Chicago street fight on RAW too

x1z0jlz

What kind of Trish Stratus fan 'forgets' these matches? :draper2


----------



## tommo010

LigerJ81 said:


> That what I loved about Victoria, she could put on a decent match with most of the Divas. Shame they made her a joke in her last couple of years in WWE.


Victoria was always my favorite womens wrestler back then, her crazy gimmick was probably the best and Widow's Peak GOAT diva finishers. I'd actually liken the Paige and AJ feud closer to Trish and Victoria then I would Trish and Lita now I think about it.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> Whens the next time the WWE goes to England? and if you think Paige wont get a bigger reaction than Aj you are sadly mistaking. Paige is huge over there.


That's pretty much how it is for wrestlers when they go to events in the country they are from.


----------



## tommo010

Randumo24 said:


> That's pretty much how it is for wrestlers when they go to events in the country they are from.


Generally it's just kinda England to be honest, we're kinda rabid over here when it comes to our home grown, Regal and Barrett get mega face reactions when they are here so much so the last 2 events I went too Barrett has gotten a face segment in the dark Main Event where Sheamus is kinda luke warm. I know Islefan tends to get carried away with his Paige posts but he's not wrong about this one, if these 2 are still feuding the next time UK tour AJ will get mega heat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Whens the next time the WWE goes to England? and if you think Paige wont get a bigger reaction than Aj you are sadly mistaking. Paige is huge over there.


*
AJ should receive heavy boos with a mix of cheers from diehard fans. I won't make a definite statement on this because Paige got lukewarm reactions last time they went to England. Not bad, not great either.*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> AJ should receive heavy boos with a mix of cheers from diehard fans. I won't make a definite statement on this because Paige got lukewarm reactions last time they went to England. Not bad, not great either.*







Pretty decent pop if you ask me :draper2 and decent reactions until the fuckery of Alicia dominating and I mean that finish? The match was booked like crap for whatever reason, having her lose her first home Raw was questionable at best, at least it gave Alicia some good heat when she won I guess but I think the boo's where more Paige lost regardless of opponent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Pretty decent pop if you ask me :draper2 and decent reactions until the fuckery of Alicia dominating and I mean that finish? The match was booked like crap for whatever reason, having her lose her first home Raw was questionable at best, at least it gave Alicia some good heat when she won I guess but I think the boo's where more Paige lost regardless of opponent.


*Yeah, it was decent, but some people here make it seem like they were screaming their heads off. I think Adam Rose got a bigger pop to be honest.

That finish was awful. I don't blame the crowd in the slightest for no selling it. However, Vince routinely embarrasses employees in their hometown. Just look at what he's done to JR in Oklahoma.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> AJ should receive heavy boos with a mix of cheers from diehard fans. I won't make a definite statement on this because Paige got lukewarm reactions last time they went to England. Not bad, not great either.*


AJ will probably just get CM Punk chants, to be honest.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

That match still doesnt set well with me.
And it still leaves an awful taste in-my-mouth.

Major dick move on the bookers end.

Thats a vince thing. I just hope hunters knows not to do that.
Not just to paige. But to any wwe superstar. But think he wont especially to paige.
Like ive said it before

AJ lee is vinces girl.
Paige is hunters girl.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

im planning on going to raw on december 29th in washington dc. and paige is listed on the superstars who will be there. 

http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-RAW-washingtondecember

got a question, this is my first wwe event i will be attending, do you get to meet wrestlers before or after the show. hoping to get a pic and meet Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

fanofwwepaige said:


> im planning on going to raw on december 29th in washington dc. and paige is listed on the superstars who will be there.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-RAW-washingtondecember
> 
> got a question, this is my first wwe event i will be attending, do you get to meet wrestlers before or after the show. hoping to get a pic and meet Paige.


Have fun man!! And if you get to meet paige. I will be so jealous.
Happy for you..But jealous.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Yeah, having Paige lose the way that match ended was kinda lame. At least it wasn't as bad as when Miz was in his hometown of Cleveland & had him embarassed right in front of his parents.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> Yeah, having Paige lose the way that match ended was kinda lame. At least it wasn't as bad as when Miz was in his hometown of Cleveland & had him embarassed right in front of his parents.


That was at least an angle designed to make Orton into a total bastard. Alicia beating Paige was just idiotic. I said then and I'll say now, whoever booked that match to end that way should have been fired because of how idiotic it was. If it was Alicia, then she should have had a serious talking to.


----------



## tommo010

fanofwwepaige said:


> im planning on going to raw on december 29th in washington dc. and paige is listed on the superstars who will be there.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-RAW-washingtondecember
> 
> got a question, this is my first wwe event i will be attending, do you get to meet wrestlers before or after the show. hoping to get a pic and meet Paige.


I've been to 2 events in the UK a Raw in Birmingham and house show in Glasgow, I've not seen a chance to meet anyone at these 2 events but I can imagine there was a way I just didn't know about it. My girlfriend got to meet Layla though as she was in her Vodafone store buying a pay and go sim card off her :


----------



## islesfan13

tommo010 said:


> Generally it's just kinda England to be honest, we're kinda rabid over here when it comes to our home grown, Regal and Barrett get mega face reactions when they are here so much so the last 2 events I went too Barrett has gotten a face segment in the dark Main Event where Sheamus is kinda luke warm. I know Islefan tends to get carried away with his Paige posts but he's not wrong about this one, if these 2 are still feuding the next time UK tour AJ will get mega heat.


most of my post are legit though. As for this post, its a fact that Paige would be cheered like crazy in England over AJ. Paige is huge over there and rightfully so. In LI NY shes pretty popular here as well so I wouldn't be surprised if she was cheered over AJ as well.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

tommo010 said:


> I've been to 2 events in the UK a Raw in Birmingham and house show in Glasgow, I've not seen a chance to meet anyone at these 2 events but I can imagine there was a way I just didn't know about it. My girlfriend got to meet Layla though as she was in her Vodafone store buying a pay and go sim card off her :


And if you do meet paige. Let me know what she smells like.
I bet paige smells like vanilla cake frosting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> In LI NY shes pretty popular here as well so I wouldn't be surprised if she was cheered over AJ as well.


*This just won't happen.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The fact that paige loves to rescue animals from being
needlessly euthanized. Amps-up her awesomeness umpteenth times over.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I just realized something. You often talk about Paige from the perspective of a casual fan. Say that they don't care about her wrestling background, or that she was a shitkicker in NXT who had multiple very good matches. And that's fine.

But then you turn around and base part of your reaction to her on the fact that she has been hailed as the "Savior" though the average casual fan has not been told that. The average casual fan has not read any outspoken Paige fans make asses of themselves and only have their own opinion to go by.

So if you could explain the rationale for this, that would be great.


----------



## NastyYaffa

The Regent Alien. said:


> The fact that paige loves to rescue animals from being
> needlessly euthanized. Amps-up her awesomeness umpteenth times over.


She's perfect :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I just realized something. You often talk about Paige from the perspective of a casual fan. Say that they don't care about her wrestling background, or that she was a shitkicker in NXT who had multiple very good matches. And that's fine.
> 
> But then you turn around and base part of your reaction to her on the fact that she has been hailed as the "Savior" though the average casual fan has not been told that. The average casual fan has not read any outspoken Paige fans make asses of themselves and only have their own opinion to go by.
> 
> So if you could explain the rationale for this, that would be great.


*
1 is talking about what's best for business, the other is dismissing asinine claims on the forum.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *This just won't happen.*


IDK man a couple of my buddies who were able to attend the house show said she got one of the loudest pops of the night. LI is different from NYC. Where you from btw if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## islesfan13

NastyYaffa said:


> She's perfect :mark:


And she save Pitbulls, which makes me love her even more.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Her laugh at the 32nd mark get me all the time. Bubbly and yummy.
Plus the wave at the end. What a hun bun!!!


----------



## gl83

islesfan13 said:


> And she save Pitbulls, which makes me love her even more.



Yet, another thing that her and AJ can bond over. Since all of AJ's dogs were rescued from animal shelters too.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> 1 is talking about what's best for business, the other is dismissing asinine claims on the forum.*


Fair enough. Don't care how good someone is, the only one capable of saving the Divas is :vince3

Speaking of what's best for business, I don't know if the fans will reject Paige winning the title if they get entertainment from it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> IDK man a couple of my buddies who were able to attend the house show said she got one of the loudest pops of the night. LI is different from NYC. Where you from btw if you don't mind me asking?


*
I'll believe it when I see it. I'm from Tennessee. I wanted to go to Night of Champions, but front row seats are $400 :allen1*


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> And if you do meet paige. Let me know what she smells like.
> I bet paige smells like vanilla cake frosting.


:lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> That was at least an angle designed to make Orton into a total bastard. Alicia beating Paige was just idiotic. I said then and I'll say now, whoever booked that match to end that way should have been fired because of how idiotic it was. If it was Alicia, then she should have had a serious talking to.


Alicia winning was to give Paige a match at the next PPV. Orton could have looked mean without destroying a guy in front of his parents.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I'll believe it when I see it. I'm from Tennessee. I wanted to go to Night of Champions, but front row seats are $400 :allen1*


Yikes! Just get the nosebleeds. That's what I do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Yikes! Just get the nosebleeds. That's what I do.


*
Paige must feel my rage in person :cussin:!

Just kidding. I wanted the whole world to see my :russo #BringBackRusso :russo sign.*


----------



## Empress

It's cool that Paige saves animals. She and AJ have a lot of stuff in common. 

Whoever wins at Summerslam should hold the belt for at least three months after. Now that they have credible wrestlers, they should make the belt have meaning.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> Alicia winning was to give Paige a match at the next PPV. Orton could have looked mean without destroying a guy in front of his parents.


They could have done that without having Alicia lose 9,000 times before that to Paige. 

And without Orton beating up Miz in front of his parents we would NEVER have had the awesome moment of his dad just not giving a shit about seeing his son destroyed. That alone was worth it lol.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Paige must feel my rage in person :cussin:!
> 
> Just kidding. I wanted the whole world to see my :russo #BringBackRusso :russo sign.*


Just admit you want to be as close to Paige as possible because you find her hot!: :russo


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Regent Alien. said:


> The fact that paige loves to rescue animals from being
> needlessly euthanized. Amps-up her awesomeness umpteenth times over.


Ugh, what kind of 'anti-diva' rescues animals and takes selfies with a cat while she's at home? :aj


----------



## fanofwwepaige

anyone want to see Paige vs Trish Stratus at a wrestlemania. I would like Paige/Lita but AJ/Lita would be better feud since they both have history with cm punk.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I'll believe it when I see it. I'm from Tennessee. I wanted to go to Night of Champions, but front row seats are $400 :allen1*


 I can only imagine how much Royal Rumble tickets will be. :|


----------



## fanofwwepaige

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ugh, what kind of 'anti-diva' rescues animals and takes selfies with a cat while she's at home? :aj


ummm PAIGE is the anti-diva. outside of wrestling Saraya resues animals.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Just admit you want to be as close to Paige as possible because you find her hot!: :russo


*
You want the truth? I think she's attractive, just needs to add some color to her skin. The paleness makes me think of Sheamus :side:*


----------



## fanofwwepaige

ignore *The Reign Train*. Anyone who supports that overrated muscular roman reigns opinions are mute.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> You want the truth? I think she's attractive, just needs to add some color to her skin. The paleness makes me think of Sheamus :side:*


I knew it :jordan3:fuckedup:saul:vince5


----------



## Empress

fanofwwepaige said:


> ignore *The Reign Train*. Anyone who supports that overrated muscular roman reigns opinions are mute.


Is that so huh? It's one thing not to like what Reigns Train has to post but you don't have to crap all over fans of a particular wrestler.


----------



## rpags71

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> You want the truth? I think she's attractive, just needs to add some color to her skin. The paleness makes me think of Sheamus :side:*


Apparently she can actually tan a little bit, she said in her mag interview, but sheamus still calls her pasty lol. I'm only 17, but in the time that I've watched wwe, paige is one of the hottest divas in a while imo. I think part of it's how she looks so different compared to the others, kinda refreshing. If you lined up the divas over the past 5-6 years, probably Paige, Ashley, and Beth phoenix would stand out compared to the others.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> I knew it :jordan3:fuckedup:saul:vince5


*Well, I'm not COMPLETELY unreasonable :draper2*


----------



## islesfan13

rpags71 said:


> Apparently she can actually tan a little bit, she said in her mag interview, but sheamus still calls her pasty lol. I'm only 17, but in the time that I've watched wwe, paige is one of the hottest divas in a while imo. I think part of it's how she looks so different compared to the others, kinda refreshing. If you lined up the divas over the past 5-6 years, probably Paige, Ashley, and Beth phoenix would stand out compared to the others.


Ashley was hot but I was never into Beth. I think the younger fans like you and myself (22) find Saraya more attractive than the older fans which is reasonable.


----------



## rpags71

Beth is alright, just trying to say that she would definitely stand out compared to the others in that period.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, I'm not COMPLETELY unreasonable :draper2*


Remember when you were asked to list some of Paige's redeeming qualities and you said nothing? :maddox


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Remember when you were asked to list some of Paige's redeeming qualities and you said nothing? :maddox


*Back then there WAS nothing. But lets not talk about that. I'm in the middle of a face turn here. You're killing the mood ut*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I hope Mattel plans to work on the face sculp for her action figure, because not impressed with the pics that were posted. The body and attire look good though.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Back then there WAS nothing. But lets not talk about that. I'm in the middle of a face turn here. You're killing the mood ut*


Yes Yes Yes (if I knew how to post a gif on this site D Bryan would be here).


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I hope Mattel plans to work on the face sculp for her action figure, because not impressed with the pics that were posted. The body and attire look good though.


Big E Langston wants some of that. :langston2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Big E Langston wants some of that. :langston2


I think he's already had some...










:booka at Big E's face.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> You want the truth? I think she's attractive, just needs to add some color to her skin. The paleness makes me think of Sheamus :side:*


Personally i think her skin is what makes her sexy.
Pale skin ages better. Tan skin after a while gets sort of leathery.
Not to mention sunspots and sun damage.

I dont want my girl to look like a wallet.

And also i think the wwe lighting makes her appear to be far more pale than what she really is.
Its that bright hot white high concentrated lighting they use. 

Her skin does have subtle washes of pink and cream.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> They could have done that without having Alicia lose 9,000 times before that to Paige.
> 
> 
> And without Orton beating up Miz in front of his parents we would NEVER have had the awesome moment of his dad just not giving a shit about seeing his son destroyed. That alone was worth it lol.


Of course, she could have won more than 1 match a year lol. However, I feel bad for Miz to have parents who suck at acting.



islesfan13 said:


> Yes Yes Yes (if I knew how to post a gif on this site D Bryan would be here).


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> Of course, she could have won more than 1 match a year lol. However, I feel bad for Miz to have parents who suck at acting.


His mom was fine. It was his dad who sucked lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Just took a tour of norwich on earth-scout. My god her hometown
is beautiful. The whole town just looks immaculate. The buildings and streets are clean.
The yards are well manicured. 

Amazing architecture and layout etc..

Take a look for yourself.
http://www.earth-scout.com/google-street-view.php?q=norwich%20england


----------



## Freeway.86

Seems like Paige and AJ are finding their groove together. This is a report from the show tonight in Dallas


> AJ Lee defeated Paige to retain the Divas Title with the Black Widow submission. Paige looks so much more natural as a heel. A surprisingly hard hitting matchup between these two. Would like to see what they come up with for SummerSlam.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Thats great news. But it would be nice if that had a couple
of non title matches. So paige could get a few wins under her belt as well.

It would only fair. Even out the win-to-loss ratios between the 2.
To keep this thing from being so damned one sided.
To further boost paiges confidence and moral.


----------



## CrystalFissure

islesfan13;37386969 Paige is huge over there and rightfully so. In LI NY shes pretty popular here as well so I wouldn't be surprised if she was cheered over AJ as well.[/QUOTE said:


> Uh, you do know where AJ is from, don't you? I prefer Paige but AJ would definitely get a better reaction. Even though she's not from LI she's still close.


----------



## Wynter

Happy to see AJ and Paige working house shows. I was surprised WWE had them go out there before actually seeing if they had chemistry. Now they get familiar with each others' styles and figure out what's the best match style to work 

Looking forward to their Summerslam match up. Still on the fence on who I want to win though


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think its high time for paige to get some wins on in-this-feud.
And get the win at summerslam. Aj has had her moment in the sun.


Now its paiges turn to get her moments. Its only fair.


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think its high time for paige to get some wins on in-this-feud.
> And get the win at summerslam. Aj has had her moment in the sun.
> 
> 
> Now its paiges turn to get her moments. Its only fair.


I agree Paige needs some wins in this feud but it's nothing to do with "moment in the sun" or being "fair", it's what is right for the story and feud's progression.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Right now to me it feels kind of un-even. Much more leaning in the favor of aj.
And im not being a paige mark. If it were the opposite and paige was being favored more.

I would stick-up for aj just as well.


----------



## tommo010

I'm advocator of what is best for the story as well as a fan of both Paige and AJ more so Paige of course due to her being a Brit. I have no doubts AJ will win this first feud between the 2 I just don't want to see it end too early (ie Summerslam) and hurt Paige's progress going forward as a heel after the feud but saying Paige "deserves" to win is wrong way to go about it and attracts unfair criticism from others and there has been enough of that recently.


----------



## islesfan13

CrystalFissure said:


> Uh, you do know where AJ is from, don't you? I prefer Paige but AJ would definitely get a better reaction. Even though she's not from LI she's still close.


People don't get LI too much we are a breed of our own and take pride in being different from NJ and NYC.


----------



## pointoforder

The Regent Alien. said:


> Right now to me it feels kind of un-even. Much more leaning in the favor of aj.
> And im not being a paige mark. If it were the opposite and paige was being favored more.
> 
> I would stick-up for aj just as well.


How do you come to this conclusion?

Last week Paige beat the crap out of AJ and tossed over the announce table, followed up by her coming out on Smackdown skipping, mocking AJ. It's 2-0 Paige since the heel turn. And if you're going by the House Show results, don't. AJ is going to win every single time. The babyface always win at House Shows and it means nothing.


----------



## islesfan13

Apparently according to reports on social media the Paige AJ feud the past few days at house shows has been getting ridiculous pops. Paige is getting cheered and lots of heat.


----------



## tommo010

pointoforder said:


> How do you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Last week Paige beat the crap out of AJ and tossed over the announce table, followed up by her coming out on Smackdown skipping, mocking AJ. It's 2-0 Paige since the heel turn. And if you're going by the House Show results, don't. AJ is going to win every single time. The babyface always win at House Shows and it means nothing.


He's going by actual matches since the feud started when AJ returned Raw after MitB and Battleground which leaves it 2-0 in AJ's favor. Beat downs, house matches and mocking do not count in this context.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> He's going by actual matches since the feud started when AJ returned Raw after MitB and Battleground which leaves it 2-0 in AJ's favor. Beat downs, house matches and mocking do not count in this context.


*Correct. Remember when Batista beat down Cena for 4 weeks straight and still lost :cena3*


----------



## NJ88

tommo010 said:


> He's going by actual matches since the feud started when AJ returned Raw after MitB and Battleground which leaves it 2-0 in AJ's favor. Beat downs, house matches and mocking do not count in this context.


Very true, what matters at this point is wins. And AJ wins 2-1, both of which were more recent and in succession. So AJs winning the feud at the moment.


----------



## peowulf

NJ88 said:


> Very true, what matters at this point is wins. And AJ wins 2-1, both of which were more recent and in succession. So AJs winning the feud at the moment.


Paige needs to win the next match and the title, then settle it at Night of Champions.
Sometimes it's OK to switch titles back and forth. That's what Usos vs Wyatts was missing. The Wyatts won some matches, but never the title. And then the feud was over and it's like "that's it"? I mean great matches, but no suspense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

peowulf said:


> Paige needs to win the next match and the title, then settle it at Night of Champions.
> Sometimes it's OK to switch titles back and forth. That's what Usos vs Wyatts was missing. The Wyatts won some matches, but never the title. And then the feud was over and it's like "that's it"? I mean great matches, but no suspense.


*
If I recall correctly, The Wyatts won every televised match and lost at every PPV. It's terrible booking.*


----------



## islesfan13

So what time should we expect the inevitable Cameron/Paige tag match vs AJ and Naomi? 10:15?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> If I recall correctly, The Wyatts won every televised match and lost at every PPV. It's terrible booking.*


Very discombobulated.


----------



## JBLoser

islesfan13 said:


> So what time should we expect the inevitable Cameron/Paige tag match vs AJ and Naomi? 10:15?


Seems right to me. That or a rematch b/w Paige and Naomi before AJ interrupts and attacks Paige


----------



## tommo010

Best way to book tonight is have Paige against a random face and have AJ do a run in, the runaway from Face segment is as old as it comes but it always generates heat.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The best way to book tonight is something unique and different. Run-ins are cool but not unique.


----------



## Freeway.86

If it is Paige/Cameron vs. AJ/Naomi, it may as well be a handicap match. Cameron is so useless.


----------



## tommo010

:hmm: unique you say, how about that the beat down was so severe last week AJ is scared of Paige :jordan, I know this would never fit with AJ's character but it would be an interesting angle with someone like Emma.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Freeway.86 said:


> If it is Paige/Cameron vs. AJ/Naomi, it may as well be a handicap match. Cameron is so useless.


Because Naomi has been booked to look strong the past week?


----------



## .MCH

Paige and Cameron teaming up makes 0 sense, therefore it'll likely happen.


----------



## Freeway.86

Randumo24 said:


> Because Naomi has been booked to look strong the past week?


No, but Naomi is at least capable.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

My interest has waned a bit over Paige, but since she wiped the floor with AJ I like her again. AJ will probably still win at SS though, sadly.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

She had better not lose. In style of yoda [Bad booking that be].
And on a-side-note. How do i contact talk is jericho about getting paige interviewed
on his show.

I think she would make for an interesting interview.
Stories about her family in the territory days in england etc...


----------



## tommo010

Ideally she needs a strong booking tonight, decent length match (more then 3 moves) with a baby face to show her aggressive side.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

tommo010 said:


> Ideally she needs a strong booking tonight, decent length match (more then 3 moves) with a baby face to show her aggressive side.


Maybe she fights emma is a 10-13 minute match.
And maybe tonight aj comes back with intentions of retaliation?


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe she fights emma is a 10-13 minute match.
> And maybe tonight aj comes back with intentions of retaliation?


Not sure about 10min match, she could face Emma maybe, would need to be a dominate Paige win I'm not sure I'd like to see that happen to Emma but she could be just about the only option who could recover from with gimmick intact. If there is any interaction between Paige and AJ i'd rather it was brief and passive to help build the feud.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Whatever happens, they're going to have to do something really special for a gimmick match to make sense.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

tommo010 said:


> Ideally she needs a strong booking tonight, decent length match (more then 3 moves) with a baby face to show her aggressive side.


Emma would be perfect for that. They could have a very good match and Paige can do her thing.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

tommo010 said:


> Not sure about 10min match, she could face Emma maybe, would need to be a dominate Paige win I'm not sure I'd like to see that happen to Emma but she could be just about the only option who could recover from with gimmick intact. If there is any interaction between Paige and AJ i'd rather it was brief and passive to help build the feud.


Since paige is mocking aj. I wonder if aj will return and start doing
the same. During their up-coming match. Aj out of the blue starts screaming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Regent Alien. said:


> Since paige is mocking aj. I wonder if aj will return and start doing
> the same. During their up-coming match. Aj out of the blue starts screaming.


*She should make silly faces while she's doing it too.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Aj already does that naturally. Shes a very expressive girl.


----------



## .MCH

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Whatever happens, they're going to have to do something really special for a gimmick match to make sense.


It'll probably be a submission match. Wouldn't mind seeing a strap match though. :mark:

Have Paige take off he belt tonight and beat AJ with it to set it up. :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Cameron team with Paige? :cena6 Paige better be reluctant if it has to happen. 

Still holding on to hope for a Ambrose/AJ vs. Rollins/Paige match.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Still holding on to hope for a Ambrose/AJ vs. Rollins/Paige match.


That would be cool, but it's bothersome to me when all the faces are apparently friends, same with the heels, so they're just put together into one match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> That would be cool, but it's bothersome to me when all the faces are apparently friends, same with the heels, so they're just put together into one match.


True. But they usually do a tag or 6 man tag at the go home show anyway. It's usually the same old so this would be refreshing at least. 

Same could be said about a Cameron tag match with the whole heel/face friends thing, which seems more likely to happen. In that case Paige should look reluctant to tag with her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> That would be cool, but it's bothersome to me when all the faces are apparently friends, same with the heels, so they're just put together into one match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Cameron team with Paige? :cena6 Paige better be reluctant if it has to happen.
> 
> Still holding on to hope for a *Ambrose/AJ vs. Rollins/Paige* match.



With Rollins Curb Stomping AJ for the pin, yes please :banderas :mark: :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Really testing my patients with this bff, happy and unstable stuff. There's no need for this I feel. Please be going somewhere.


----------



## Freeway.86

Yeah it's strange.


----------



## rick1027

paige redeemed herself tonight pretty good mic time showed some character... looks like they hired a better writer for the divas. actually looking forward to the rematch


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Send in the cavalry...

They're coming...

Any minute...


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok now THAT I thought was entertaining. They're starting to mesh :moyes1


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

"We're supposed to be friends AJ" :booka

AJ calling herself a real woman :flair4:booka


----------



## Freeway.86

Mic work was good, but I'm not a fan of this. Paige looks like she's afraid of AJ and why? I mean shit AJ is like half the size of Paige, she shouldn't be beating her up or Paige be scared of her.


----------



## islesfan13

Wait I missed Paige already? What happened?


----------



## Domingo

I love them both. Very much. Can't wait for their match. )


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Thank you WWE for getting that out of the way during the first hour. Now I can watch the rest of this RAW on dvr and save two hours.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Thank you WWE for getting that out of the way during the first hour. Now I can watch the rest of this RAW on dvr and save two hours.


Dame I missed it, stuck at work. ANy vids?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Send in the cavalry...
> 
> They're coming...
> 
> Any minute...


*
Well there you go. Your worst fears have been realized. Paige is booked as the typical chicken shit heel.
*


----------



## tommo010

Interesting segment, I think Paige is playing head games with AJ, that "crazy" remark was to test the reaction of AJ. I'm really enjoy this disingenuous mic work from Paige.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Dame I missed it, stuck at work. ANy vids?


A clip of it should be on WWE youtube channel soon.


----------



## Domingo

I hope Paige will flip from "still trying to be your friend" type, to being a true badass that she is. And soon.


----------



## Freeway.86

Domingo said:


> I hope Paige will flip from "still trying to be your friend" type, to being a true badass that she is. And soon.


Exactly. We don't need another chicken heel. Let Paige be a vicious heel for a change.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Well there you go. Your worst fears have been realized. Paige is booked as the typical chicken shit heel.
> *


As Treebeard said to Merry "Don't be hasty" this is definitely leading somewhere, Paige goaded that response out of AJ, maybe the angel is Paige thinks she can beat an unhinged AJ rather then a focused AJ. :draper2


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Well there you go. Your worst fears have been realized. Paige is booked as the typical chicken shit heel.
> *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> As Treebeard said to Merry "Don't be hasty" this is definitely leading somewhere, Paige goaded that response out of AJ, maybe the angel is Paige thinks she can beat an unhinged AJ rather then a focused AJ. :draper2


*Roles should be reversed, imo. Paige is more fit as a brawler than a talker.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> Interesting segment, I think Paige is playing head games with AJ, that "crazy" remark was to test the reaction of AJ. I'm really enjoy this disingenuous mic work from Paige.


The promo was just :banderas

Paige with her Mean Girls-ish "hiding being a total bitch behind a thin veil of nicety" remarks really pushing AJ's buttons in a way that was clear enough for the audience to "get it" without being completely *wink wink nudge nudge* over the top, AJ really playing up Paige's age (am NOT hating that btw, I think her age is one of her strongsuits so emphasize away).. the fact they went back to the "crazy" gimmick which brought out a side of AJ most of us in this thread know and love.. then the altercation, and Paige keeping the renewed act going for today, waiting for that next time that AJ's back is turned..

Well done by both.


----------



## Freeway.86

tommo010 said:


> As Treebeard said to Merry "Don't be hasty" this is definitely leading somewhere, Paige goaded that response out of AJ, maybe the angel is Paige thinks she can beat an unhinged AJ rather then a focused AJ. :draper2


That is an angle that I hadn't thought about and that is fine with me. Paige playing mind games to get AJ off her game is a smart way to go. I just don't want her to become another in the over used line of chicken shit heels.


----------



## islesfan13

Bearodactyl said:


> The promo was just :banderas
> 
> Paige with her Mean Girls-ish "hiding being a total bitch behind a thin veil of nicety" remarks really pushing AJ's buttons in a way that was clear enough for the audience to "get it" without being completely *wink wink nudge nudge* over the top, AJ really playing up Paige's age (am NOT hating that btw, I think her age is one of her strongsuits so emphasize away).. the fact they went back to the "crazy" gimmick which brought out a side of AJ most of us in this thread know and love.. then the altercation, and Paige keeping the renewed act going for today, waiting for that next time that AJ's back is turned..
> 
> Well done by both.


Stop! I am so jealous I missed it, it seems like a great promo:mark:


----------



## rick1027

it was a good segment i was down on paige at first but it seems she does have some mic ability and looks better then they first debut her. they need to keep it up. as for her being a sacred heel im not so sure about that im going to say smart like flair used to be in his prime


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I thought people were saying this feud will flop because AJ = The Rock and Paige = Lance Storm on the mic? :leo

Seems good enough to me so far.


----------



## trademarklas

Not a bad segment at all. I thought Paige was great on the mic and it seemed like she was getting some good heat from the crowd.


----------



## Kabraxal

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I thought people were saying this feud will flop because AJ = The Rock and Paige = Lance Storm on the mic? :leo
> 
> Seems good enough to me so far.


The more extreme marks I at least get a little... there are some that are just bashing the segment overall and probably only because it was a woman's segment.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky




----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Thanks just saw this, was this the only thing Paige said or was there more? Also nice promo by Paige.


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> Thanks just saw this, was this the only thing Paige said or was there more? Also nice promo by Paige.


She said more before AJ came out. Basically saying that AJ is still her friend.


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> She said more before AJ came out. Basically saying that AJ is still her friend.


Oh I wonder if the wwe will post that as well.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Paige did pretty good on the mic tonight, really loved how got AJ who I also love off of her game by calling her Crazy.


----------



## Lil Mark

The Paige/AJ feud has been pretty good. Don't know why the higher ups were disappointed with Paige since debuting on Raw.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I had no idea where they were going with this after the pre show segment with Paige and Renee Young, but now I'm just all giddy. This works for me!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

#RAWisHeavyBreathing


----------



## Kabraxal

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> #RAWisHeavyBreathing


Didn't even notice that live.... ddaaaammmnnn.


----------



## Freeway.86

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> #RAWisHeavyBreathing


WOW!!!!


----------



## rick1027

it was the best segment paige did so far no awkwardness unlike the last few times we seen her. i like wheres its going and i think paige beat aj on the mic tonight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Only complaint I have is Paige not taking the stairs to the arm. It's the least she could do after AJ took a pole to the face. Everything else was fine tonight.*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *Only complaint I have is Paige not taking the stairs to the arm. It's the least she could do after AJ took a pole to the face. Everything else was fine tonight.*


You gotta make them wait to see the face get some revenge for the beating. 


Given that they've been more aggressive with their attacks, it does make me hopeful we'll get a no DQ or street fight stipulation at Summerslam though.


----------



## rpags71

The Reigns Train said:


> *Only complaint I have is Paige not taking the stairs to the arm. It's the least she could do after AJ took a pole to the face. Everything else was fine tonight.*


Now people want to see paige get what's coming to her. It would be a little hard to believe imo paige getting up and running away after being thrown into the steps. Good work by both tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

rpags71 said:


> Now people want to see paige get what's coming to her. It would be a little hard to believe imo paige getting up and running away after being thrown into the steps. Good work by both tonight.


*She could crawl away and do the Flair special:*











*Or just hold her arm and then run. There's always a way!*


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Freeway.86 said:


> You gotta make them wait to see the face get some revenge for the beating.
> 
> 
> Given that they've been more aggressive with their attacks, it does make me hopeful we'll get a no DQ or street fight stipulation at Summerslam though.


I really hope they have a street fight or no DQ and beat the shit out of eachother. That would make me so happy lol.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *She could crawl away and do the Flair special:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or just hold her arm and then run. There's always a way!*


Not THAT much of a chickenshit heel.


----------



## rpags71

The Reigns Train said:


> *She could crawl away and do the Flair special:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or just hold her arm and then run. There's always a way!*


Good point, but that works much better in an actual match. Definelty see it happening at some point though.


----------



## rpags71

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Not THAT much of a chickenshit heel.


I think she's trying to reel her in, then pounce with ferocity and real anger, like last week.


----------



## Kabraxal

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Not THAT much of a chickenshit heel.


No no.. have her do that and keep yelling "we're friends" and such until doing the patented eye poke and then smirking. It would be a great heel moment actually. NOt chickenshit... manipulative and smart. Now if all she does is run then yeah... none of that.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon is getting the kind of build that AJ Lee vs. Paige deserves. Strange.


----------



## Impeccable Sin




----------



## Kabraxal

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon is getting the kind of build that AJ Lee vs. Paige deserves. Strange.


But it will fall apart if Steph has a bad day... Brie only proved she has no business speaking or trying to act. Steph was the only thing to save that segment... well that and using bitch a lot. AJ/Paige can survive one oft hem having a bad day.


----------



## LPPrince

I have absolutely zero interest in Steph/Brie. I actually couldn't care less.

AJ/Paige on the other hand I'm all for, 100%. I wish these two were getting the attention and love from the higher ups that this Steph/Brie story is getting.

I wouldn't dream of missing an AJ/Paige match if I could help it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Bearodactyl said:


> I had no idea where they were going with this after the pre show segment with Paige and Renee Young, but now I'm just all giddy. This works for me!


Damn. I stopped watching the pre-show once they moved it to WWE headquarters. Looking for video of this.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige got quite a pop tonight. And so did AJ [Or cm punk more so]. Why cant
they just cheer her for being her. And not for person shes married to.

It overshadows the person whos actually their. Show aj some respect you dolts.
But its was nice to see paige getting back into her groove. And im digging these 
snickers fun-size micro-confrontations.

And i loved to casper jab. Even though paiges skin is one of the qualities i
love about her. Still it worked. Lots of hot potatoing. And lots of sexy nostril flaring between the 2 at the end.
Im glad they didnt over do the segment. Showing theres more-to-come.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Damn. I stopped watching the pre-show once they moved it to WWE headquarters. Looking for video of this.


Do you have WWE network? you can watch it there now.


----------



## trademarklas

Can anyone post the video where this picture is from?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

LPPrince said:


> I have absolutely zero interest in Steph/Brie. I actually couldn't care less.
> 
> AJ/Paige on the other hand I'm all for, 100%. I wish these two were getting the attention and love from the higher ups that this Steph/Brie story is getting.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of missing an AJ/Paige match if I could help it.


Ya we finally get a good feud with Paige and WWE undercuts it by giving more attention to Stephanie and awful Brie Bella instead of the one that involves the Divas title. Yeah and I know Callisto and the "Bella army" will say she's over and blah blah but this is Stephanie McMahon we're talking about here. Put anyone against her and it's going to get over. The actual match will be a dud and Brie is fucking cringe on the mic every time. If she wasn't married to Daniel Bryan she would still be on Superstars and Main Event with Nikki. 

Totally expecting to get one of these







but I had to say it. #bitterPaigefan

And what in the blue hell is 'Brie mode'?


----------



## JBLoser

Probably a stupid play off of "Beast Mode", Leonardo Spanky.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya we finally get a good feud with Paige and WWE undercuts it by giving more attention to Stephanie and awful Brie Bella instead of the one that involves the Divas title. Yeah and I know Callisto and the "Bella army" will say she's over and blah blah but this is Stephanie McMahon we're talking about here. Put anyone against her and it's going to get over. The actual match will be a dud and Brie is fucking cringe on the mic every time. If she wasn't married to Daniel Bryan she would still be on Superstars and Main Event with Nikki.
> 
> Totally expecting to get one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I had to say it. #bitterPaigefan
> 
> And what in the blue hell is 'Brie mode'?


I got one. In fact I get one every day from those two. IDK how they are allowed to do it tbh since I am limited to one rep per user basically a week.


----------



## rpags71

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya we finally get a good feud with Paige and WWE undercuts it by giving more attention to Stephanie and awful Brie Bella instead of the one that involves the Divas title. Yeah and I know Callisto and the "Bella army" will say she's over and blah blah but this is Stephanie McMahon we're talking about here. Put anyone against her and it's going to get over. The actual match will be a dud and Brie is fucking cringe on the mic every time. If she wasn't married to Daniel Bryan she would still be on Superstars and Main Event with Nikki.
> 
> Totally expecting to get one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I had to say it. #bitterPaigefan
> 
> And what in the blue hell is 'Brie mode'?


Repped. Totally agree. Unfortunately the Bella's are over due to steph, and who they date/are married too.


Also, what in the blue hell is "fearless" nikki. Just pulling the slogans out if nowhere.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Bries mic work was wooden as hell. No sizzle. No steak.
Just a mouthful of salad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So can we admit Nikki sounds way more natural than Brie? I don't think it's even disputable at this point.*


----------



## JBLoser

No question, Reigns Train. No question. 

Every time I hear Brie yell, "IHHHHH QUEEEEEET," I'm reminded of nails dragging on a chalkboard.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Do you have WWE network? you can watch it there now.


Oh that's right, didn't think of that. I saw it now. 

It seems Paige tried to play some mind games with AJ but obviously AJ is smarter than that, so Paige is going to have to step up her mind games next week and in the lead in to Summerslam. 

Or unless she's going to keep acting like a chickenshit until Summerslam we're she lets all the rage out. I don't know.



JBLoser said:


> No question, Reigns Train. No question.
> 
> Every time I hear Brie yell, "IHHHHH QUEEEEEET," I'm reminded of nails dragging on a chalkboard.


Ugh, tell me about it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I haven't seen Nikki try and be all angry and intense ever in her career, unless I'm forgetting something. I don't know if she can pull it off either.

Probably the reason why I'm having a lot of trouble getting into Brie/Steph, because it's getting a superior build and will take time away from a feud with WRESTLING that I want to see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JBLoser said:


> No question, Reigns Train. No question.
> 
> Every time I hear Brie yell, "IHHHHH QUEEEEEET," I'm reminded of nails dragging on a chalkboard.


*:draper2 Had a few holdouts in the thread who thought they were equally terrible. *


----------



## JBLoser

They're both pretty awful but Nikki is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## LPPrince

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I haven't seen Nikki try and be all angry and intense ever in her career, unless I'm forgetting something. I don't know if she can pull it off either.
> 
> Probably the reason why I'm having a lot of trouble getting into Brie/Steph, because it's getting a superior build and will take time away from a feud with WRESTLING that I want to see.


Boom. I don't want to see Brie/Steph wrestle. I don't care for it. Any justification WWE tries to give me for their facing each other won't win me over. I've never been a Bella fan and while I love Steph's character, I never clamor to see her wrestle. I like her work on the microphone and as a member of the corporate side of WWE.

AJ and Paige are both wrestlers though. They can put on a solid match, especially if the pressure is there after a solid feud with effort put into it.

That's the problem with WWE though.

Its called World Wrestling ENTERTAINMENT, when it should be called World WRESTLING Entertainment.


----------



## Empress

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I haven't seen Nikki try and be all angry and intense ever in her career, unless I'm forgetting something. I don't know if she can pull it off either.
> 
> Probably the reason why I'm having a lot of trouble getting into Brie/Steph, because it's getting a superior build and will take time away from a feud with WRESTLING that I want to see.


The Stephanie/Brie story is obviously the main Diva story right now. Paige/AJ are a rung below but at least they are getting screen time to develop their feud.


----------



## JBLoser

Empress said:


> The Stephanie/Brie is obviously the main Diva story right now. Paige/AJ are a rung below but at least they are getting screen time to develop their feud.


Promo time tonight, no less!


----------



## islesfan13

WWE Telling Brie to say the word bitch to get cheap pops is so fpalm. If the wwe tries to build up the Bellas again while pushing Paige and AJ to the side then the division may as well fold.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Maybe brie had some mic skills at her home. But the burglar
that got away has it.


----------



## Empress

The Bella's are being built up for one of them to be champion. I really don't see either Paige or AJ having the belt in a few months.


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe brie had some mic skills at her home. But the burglar
> that got away has it.


Too soon?


----------



## gl83

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya we finally get a good feud with Paige and WWE undercuts it by giving more attention to Stephanie and awful Brie Bella instead of the one that involves the Divas title. Yeah and I know Callisto and the "Bella army" will say she's over and blah blah but this is Stephanie McMahon we're talking about here. Put anyone against her and it's going to get over. The actual match will be a dud and Brie is fucking cringe on the mic every time. If she wasn't married to Daniel Bryan she would still be on Superstars and Main Event with Nikki.
> 
> Totally expecting to get one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I had to say it. #bitterPaigefan
> 
> And what in the blue hell is 'Brie mode'?



According to "Total Divas", it's what she calls herself when she gets super, super drunk.





I'm not even joking. Just look at tonight's Total Divas commercial where Brie got super wasted. That was "Brie Mode" in action.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

We have paiges think again shirts. But i wish wwe would make 
reproductions of paiges think again leather jacket.

Trust me those things would sell like hot cakes.
But make only a limited amount of them.


----------



## JBLoser

Paige should have a "PROTECT THIS HOUSE" t-shirt IMO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*In other news, the "Slayers" went over like a wet fart. It's just embarrassing at this point. I don't know why some of you are high on Layla. She's just an anchor holding down Summer's career.*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe brie had some mic skills at her home. But the burglar
> that got away has it.


*:maury Zero fucks given by this guy

*


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> We have paiges think again shirts. But i wish wwe would make
> reproductions of paiges think again leather jacket.
> 
> Trust me those things would sell like hot cakes.
> But make only a limited amount of them.


I want a shirt of Paige's face that says "my house now".


----------



## JBLoser

The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe brie had some mic skills at her home. But the burglar
> that got away has it.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## gl83

I'm sure the Bella fans will come and say that Brie is getting good reactions against Stephanie.


Really!? I mean c'mon! Vickie Guerrero was a walking heat magnet and was booed regardless of what she did. Yet, even she got huge cheers when she confronted and embarrassed Stephanie. So to use the Brie is getting good cheered excuse is ridiculous since Stephanie is so hate-able that she can make any one get huge pops against her.


----------



## AbareKiller

I was very impressed with Paige tonight, her acting and mic skills have improved and she's finally exhibiting some of her charisma. This feud should alleviate some of the concerns Vince and Co initially had for her.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *In other news, the "Slayers" went over like a wet fart. It's just embarrassing at this point. I don't know why some of you are high on Layla. She's just an anchor holding down Summer's career.*


At least Layla's good looking (subjective, I will grant) and good enough to be a face or heel. Summer Rae has no likability at all and is too scared to take a flat back bump.


----------



## Londrick

The Reigns Train said:


> In other news, the "Slayers" went over like a wet fart. It's just embarrassing at this point. I don't know why some of you are high on Layla. She's just an anchor holding down Summer's career.


Agree. Summer can be a top diva if they pushed her as a singles diva or w/Fandango (can't believe they fucked that pairing up fpalm). Layla is old news and might as well retire.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Layla is just phoning it in at this point. She just looks out of place, and she needs to go ut*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Summer Rae has no likability at all and is too scared to take a flat back bump.













*Worked for her* :draper2


----------



## islesfan13

AbareKiller said:


> I was very impressed with Paige tonight, her acting and mic skills have improved and she's finally exhibiting some of her charisma. This feud should alleviate some of the concerns Vince and Co initially had for her.


I still doubt any of those rumors were true. If they had doubts she wouldn't be in this feud right now and she would have lost the title to Alicia at the time. I think Paige wins at summerslam but it could go either way. What I do know is that this feud will not be over on August 17. I think its only getting started.


----------



## AbareKiller

islesfan13 said:


> I still doubt any of those rumors were true. If they had doubts she wouldn't be in this feud right now and she would have lost the title to Alicia at the time. I think Paige wins at summerslam but it could go either way. What I do know is that this feud will not be over on August 17. I think its only getting started.


Too many reports from too many different sources for that not be true, makes sense considering they gave Alicia Fox the spotlight during her Paige's reign. They wanted to keep the title on Paige so AJ could get her win back immediately.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Will a big pull apart brawl between Paige/AJ (that many said they wanted to see) still work in the new few weeks despite WWE already using that tonight for Steph/Brie?


----------



## islesfan13

AbareKiller said:


> Too many reports from too many different sources for that not be true, makes sense considering they gave Alicia Fox the spotlight during her Paige's reign. They wanted to keep the title on Paige so AJ could get her win back immediately.


Most of the sites reported the same thing word for word. It was a recycled rumor by one blogger. Like I said I doubt dirtsheet sites now more than ever. I mean how many reported AJ was pregnant.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> I mean how many reported AJ was pregnant.


*Too be fair, they did outright say it's a rumor.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Too be fair, they did outright say it's a rumor.*


have to save credibility at all cost. If the rumor is true they are viewed as a very reputable site, if not well they only said it was a rumor.


----------



## AbareKiller

islesfan13 said:


> Most of the sites reported the same thing word for word. It was a recycled rumor by one blogger. Like I said I doubt dirtsheet sites now more than ever. I mean how many reported AJ was pregnant.


Difference being the way things unfolded it gave validity to the rumors. The ratio of screen time between Fox and Paige was like 2 to 1 at one point, then AJ comes back and Boom there goes the title right away. This feud was Paige's sink or swim test, and she's swimming.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Worked for her* :draper2


Never liked Sable. She was the drizzling shits in the ring, and Luna Vachon never was treated for how good she was.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> have to save credibility at all cost. If the rumor is true they are viewed as a very reputable site, if not well they only said it was a rumor.


*
What pisses me off is when they put a definite title, then use phrases like "may have" and "will likely". *


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Londrick said:


> Agree. Summer can be a top diva if they pushed her as a singles diva or w/Fandango (can't believe they fucked that pairing up fpalm). Layla is old news and might as well retire.


Layla looks like she could be summers mother.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Summer could definitely be used better, but I wouldn't put her near the title yet. Maybe in 2015.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Never liked Sable. She was the drizzling shits in the ring.


*
Exactly :maddox

The difference is Summer can actually wrestle and play a convincing heel without exposing her breasts every week.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Exactly :maddox
> 
> The difference is Summer can actually wrestle and play a convincing heel without exposing her breasts every week.*


Luna was not easy to look at but her wrestling made up for it. Summer Rae is not there yet for me.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Exactly :maddox
> 
> The difference is Summer can actually wrestle and play a convincing heel without exposing her breasts every week.*


Sable looked gross with her botched implants.


----------



## darksideon

The Regent Alien. said:


> Layla looks like she could be summers mother.



Summer looks older than Layla.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Is anyone else anticipating the horrible match from Brie and Stephanie that'll happen at SS? I hope it's really terrible and the crowd quickly gets bored with it. That fued needs to end so AJ/Paige will be the women's fued with the most attention. Also, Brie just doesn't deserve a Stephanie fued. It really annoys me that she's getting one just because she's with a top guy. I want it to crash and burn. That's how much it annoys me.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

XDarkholmeX said:


> Is anyone else anticipating the horrible match from Brie and Stephanie that'll happen at SS? I hope it's really terrible and the crowd quickly gets bored with it. That fued needs to end so AJ/Paige will be the women's fued with the most attention. Also, Brie just doesn't deserve a Stephanie fued. It just really annoys me that she's getting one only because she's with a top guy. I want it to crash and burn. That's how much it annoys me.


Preach.

I went back and rewatched. During Paige's promo, when she said the word but, she turned and looked at Jerry Lawler briefly. :dance


----------



## p862011

summer rae is awful did you see her match with Charlotte on nxt recently holy shit it was bad


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Brilliant quote on the WWE youtube comment section that sums up why I was laughing so hard when AJ called herself a "real woman" and saying she doesn't play "little girl games"



> AJ doesn't play little girl games? WHAT?!?! Are we just supposed to forget AJ having Big E be Kaitlyn's secret admirer? All the games she was playing with Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, Kane, John Cena....etc. Come on, AJ....your entire WWE career has had you playing little girl games lol﻿


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Brilliant quote on the WWE youtube comment section that sums up why I was laughing so hard when AJ called herself a "real woman" and saying she doesn't play "little girl games"


I was thinking the exact same thing during the segment.


----------



## Café de René

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Brilliant quote on the WWE youtube comment section that sums up why I was laughing so hard when AJ called herself a "real woman" and saying she doesn't play "little girl games"


Being slightly hypocrit has always been part of AJ's crazy chick character. :draper2


----------



## JBLoser

The word "anymore" probably should have been used. But, it's wrestling. Logic need not apply.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> During Paige's promo, when she said the word but, she turned and looked at Jerry Lawler briefly. :dance


She always says "BUT". At least once or twice a promo. Once or twice I counted four times. Just something I noticed due to her accent. I definitely think the perv thing is an inside joke between the two. I don't like Lawler but it seems to be a fairly jocular inside thing with them and isn't some huge issue where he's a guy who spends his entire time looking at her arse. Lawler's gonna Lawler.


----------



## Freeway.86

I don't think Paige actually looked at Lawler. I think she just turned her head to that side of the crowd, but I don't think it was to look at him.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I went through youtube reveiws of tonights raw.
And one guy said paige looked like a chicken shit tonight. I say paige was displaying
a little faux fear.

To make aj lee think shes gotten the upper hand. paige could of easily countered
on aj. And went on the offensive. But paige is being selective on her shots.
An not expending a bunch of needed energy.


But look at paiges face at the end.
Its like i let you get yours for now. 
But you just wait. But you just wait.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Sorry to anyone that doesn't like scrolling through picture posts, but Paige pics are too good to spoiler tag. 























































More here


----------



## CrystalFissure

This was a solid segment and I really don't know how people can viciously hate on it like what inevitably happens whenever females are involved. Or, when people are so against one of the wrestlers that the whole segment is deemed "un-watchable". There was proper storyline development. A promo in which both people got to express their view on everything. They touched on the AJ is crazy trope which people love. They showed Paige has weakness while also highlighting her strength. She also got spooked without being destroyed which is good, as it makes the crowd want her to be beat, like a proper heel.

Paige's promo was also fine. She's no longer as nervous I feel, and is coming into her own as a character. Whether this lasts is the big question, but at this point it's up to how much management wants her in such a role. Most of all, I WANT to see how this turns out. While I want a certain character to come out victorious, the build is becoming good enough where a good payoff isn't 100% dependent on the victor. It means I'm invested in the angle, which is what it's all about.

All of this, coupled with the increased amount of house show matches and better promos where AJ is also allowed to talk and do her thing means we're possibly in for a hell of a match for SummerSlam. Bring it on.


----------



## AbareKiller

I was thinking bout Paige's characterization tonight, with her saying that AJ and her are still BFFs and that sometimes she gets emotional and loses control. Got me thinking, are they going with another crazy/split personality type gimmick for Paige?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Ajs crazyness might become her undoing. And paige bottling/storing-up aggression instead of being
wasteful with it. And only dishing it out when needed in spurts until summerslam.

Waste not. Want not.


----------



## davetheraver

Yeh paige with a split personalty that is slightly more subtle than AJ's is pretty cool for the feud

All about the CM Punk chants when AJ kicks off


----------



## Bearodactyl

I think it's safe to say it's not so much a split personality thing, and much more of a "I just don't like you but I'm gonna pretend like I do" thing. Thank god, if I might add. After AJ and Alicia, another "crazy" character would have probably severely pissed me off.


----------



## Nut Tree

Paige will be out of the WWE and into Hollywood in 4 years. Not because she can't hack it in the ring. She's good. Because that face is meant for the big screen. I'm just saying lol


----------



## tommo010

AbareKiller said:


> I was thinking bout Paige's characterization tonight, with her saying that AJ and her are still BFFs and that sometimes she gets emotional and loses control. Got me thinking, are they going with another crazy/split personality type gimmick for Paige?


My initial thoughts are she's just poking the wild AJ with a stick to get her off her game, they practically told us the direction they are taking when AJ said "I don't play little girls games" (LOL on this btw continuity WWE continuity) I feel this is purely a manipulation angle and I expect to see more segments like this until AJ finally snaps and we'll likely see Paige's true motive come to the front.



Nut Tree said:


> Paige will be out of the WWE and into Hollywood in 4 years. Not because she can't hack it in the ring. She's good. Because that face is meant for the big screen. I'm just saying lol


She's a wrestler born in a wrestling family I highly doubt she'll walk away from wrestling for Hollywood.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

There are only two RAWs left before Summerslam and after last night it seems this thing is just getting started, so WWE would be stupid to end it there. 

But Paige has to win to extend this until Night of Champions. Are there any other outcomes to the Summerslam match that would justify extending this feud and giving Paige a third straight title shot?


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


> There are only two RAWs left before Summerslam and after last night it seems this thing is just getting started, so WWE would be stupid to end it there.
> 
> But Paige has to win to extend this until Night of Champions. Are there any other outcomes to the Summerslam match that would justify extending this feud and giving Paige a third straight title shot?


Only real options are AJ getting herself DQ'd which is possible if Paige is pushing the right buttons in the build up or some kind of no contest ending I'm not sure either of those finishes would be beneficial to the feud though, Paige ideally needs a legit W in this feud before it ends.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> There are only two RAWs left before Summerslam and after last night it seems this thing is just getting started, so WWE would be stupid to end it there.
> 
> But Paige has to win to extend this until Night of Champions. Are there any other outcomes to the Summerslam match that would justify extending this feud and giving Paige a third straight title shot?


Well I suppose they could just no-sell the existence of the rest of the divas roster. Pretend like everyone's waaaay too busy to be worried about pesky things like number one contenders and titleshots...

OR they do adress it, make a battle Royal the RAW after SummerSlam, and Paige wins that.

TBH I don't really care THAT much right now, I'm just really excited how well Paige has been doing on the mic, as much as I support her I didn't think her growth would be this visible, and I really feel like maybe for the first time since Kaitlyn vs AJ we have two divas in the title picture that are both determined to grow, to step outside the box and thrive, and I'm enjoying every second of it. Yesterday was gold to me, and I am gleefully back to just wondering what happens next without worrying too much about it for now.

EDIT: Backstage Eden/Paige post RAW vid ftw!!! "She's OFF HER ROCKER EDEN!"


----------



## Londrick

Anyone notice how Paige has a butt chin? She can blow her nose and wipe her ass at the same time.


----------



## islesfan13

Bearodactyl said:


> Well I suppose they could just no-sell the existence of the rest of the divas roster. Pretend like everyone's waaaay too busy to be worried about pesky things like number one contenders and titleshots...
> 
> OR they do adress it, make a battle Royal the RAW after SummerSlam, and Paige wins that.
> 
> TBH I don't really care THAT much right now, I'm just really excited how well Paige has been doing on the mic, as much as I support her I didn't think her growth would be this visible, and I really feel like maybe for the first time since Kaitlyn vs AJ we have two divas in the title picture that are both determined to grow, to step outside the box and thrive, and I'm enjoying every second of it. Yesterday was gold to me, and I am gleefully back to just wondering what happens next without worrying too much about it for now.
> 
> EDIT: Backstage Eden/Paige post RAW vid ftw!!! "She's OFF HER ROCKER EDEN!"


Do you have the link?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Luna was not easy to look at but her wrestling made up for it. Summer Rae is not there yet for me.


*I don't know how Layla is. It should tell you something when they constantly stick her in the sidekick role of a charismatic Diva.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Do you have the link?


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Cameron team with Paige? :cena6 Paige better be reluctant if it has to happen.
> 
> Still holding on to hope for a Ambrose/AJ vs. Rollins/Paige match.


If that ever happened, the ridiculous amount of AJ/Ambrose shippers would have heart attacks. 



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Brilliant quote on the WWE youtube comment section that sums up why I was laughing so hard when AJ called herself a "real woman" and saying she doesn't play "little girl games"


During the whole plan with Kaitlyn, AJ was never nice to her face. She talked shit about Kaitlyn right to her face. There is a difference between what AJ did, and what we all presume Paige is doing now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randumo24 said:


> During the whole plan with Kaitlyn, AJ was never nice to her face. She talked shit about Kaitlyn right to her face. There is a difference between what AJ did, and what we all presume Paige is doing now.


*Pretty sure they're referring to her involvement with Bryan, Punk, Kane, Ziggler, Cena, etc.*


----------



## islesfan13

Nut Tree said:


> Paige will be out of the WWE and into Hollywood in 4 years. Not because she can't hack it in the ring. She's good. Because that face is meant for the big screen. I'm just saying lol


I kind of see what you mean. She has such a unique and sexy look that would be perfect for Hollywood. But I don't see her leaving wrestling for another decade. Maybe in her 30s she will pursue movies? Maybe wwe will allow their divas to do playboy again? imagine the sales of that magazine featuring Paige and AJ. Marks would go crazy.


----------



## diorama

I don't know why they need to make this feud more complicated with "mind games" or "frenemies". The storyline had already written. Paige had a fluke debut and finally got back to reality after losing her title back to AJ. Now she wants to prove that she's not a one-hit wonder. It's that simple actually. Proven veteran vs rookie with a point to prove.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Randumo24 said:


> If that ever happened, the ridiculous amount of AJ/Ambrose shippers would have heart attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> During the whole plan with Kaitlyn, AJ was never nice to her face. She talked shit about Kaitlyn right to her face. There is a difference between what AJ did, and what we all presume Paige is doing now.


You're right, absolutely right. Though I must say that "pretending someone has a secret admirer to mess with their feelings" could be categorized as childish, you know, as far as evil plans go and whatnot :lel


----------



## NeyNey

Paige was great yesterday, I usually cringe while I listen to her promos, but this time it was nice. :agree:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> You're right, absolutely right. Though I must say that "pretending someone has a secret admirer to mess with their feelings" could be categorized as childish, you know, as far as evil plans go and whatnot :lel


*There's also this:*





:heyman6


----------



## NJ88

tommo010 said:


> My initial thoughts are she's just poking the wild AJ with a stick to get her off her game, they practically told us the direction they are taking when AJ said "I don't play little girls games" (LOL on this btw continuity WWE continuity) I feel this is purely a manipulation angle and I expect to see more segments like this until AJ finally snaps and we'll likely see Paige's true motive come to the front.
> 
> She's a wrestler born in a wrestling family I highly doubt she'll walk away from wrestling for Hollywood.


Yeh that's kind of what I thought. 

Paige was goading AJ into snapping. I don't have a problem with Paige playing a more manipulative slightly cowardly heel because it's a bit of a heat grabber and it'll get her more over as a heel quicker whereas the aggressive face is actually likely to cause fans to cheer rather than boo a lot of the time.

I don't know about anyone else though, but from last weeks RAW to this weeks RAW, Paige's character took a significant change. I'm kind of starting to think that this feud isn't ending at Summerslam, because if Paige continues to play this character and not show her true colours, this feud won't kick into overdrive. Unless they do it before Summerslam in the next two weeks. I wouldn't be shocked to see Paige win the title and go through to Night of Champions.

As for the segment, I liked it. I had a feeling they would go in the, it's a mistake, I wont even do it again direction. Both did well, and I was pleased with Paige on the mic. She sold her character well in terms of acting too. I also like they're bringing up the 'I'm only young' thing, because it's something she can use as an excuse more often in terms of heel actions. AJ calling her, her 'sweet, young, Casper looking crumpet' made me chuckle.I was fine with the brawl too. You want to see the heel get their comeuppance so AJ not getting too many shots in worked. 

I'm really enjoying this feud, they actually do have on screen chemistry and you can tell that they're working together closely for segments etc. which is working so far. This is a feud where Paige had something to prove, and right now she's proving her worth. Really good work by both.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They're slowly bringing more "craziness" and aspects of a delusional heel to Paige's character. I don't like that. She should just be a vicious, aggressive heel that's all. Why must every diva be crazy.


----------



## rpags71

RAVEN said:


> They're slowly bringing more "craziness" and aspects of a delusional heel to Paige's character. I don't like that. She should just be a vicious, aggressive heel that's all. Why must every diva be crazy.


I think she's being more manipulative/disingenuous than anything else.


----------



## BornBad

tommo010 said:


> She's a wrestler born in a wrestling family I highly doubt she'll walk away from wrestling for Hollywood.


Props i can see Paige still wrestling past 40 like his mom.


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> They're slowly bringing more "craziness" and aspects of a delusional heel to Paige's character. I don't like that. She should just be a vicious, aggressive heel that's all. Why must every diva be crazy.





rpags71 said:


> I think she's being more manipulative/disingenuous than anything else.


Agreed with rpags there, I see no signs of craziness or delusion. All I see is a girl being overly friendly while making digs, being condescending and then striking while the opposition's back is turned, but ONLY then. Playing the good guy while being the bad guy. I've watched a TON of tv in my life, and this kind of girl archetype is nothing new. Movies like mean girls, TV shows like Pretty Little Liars and Gossip Girl are full of them. It's the type of character that REALLY gets under your skin, and Paige to me has been doing a great job at getting it across. 

I loooooved that segment yesterday. I saw no flaws.


----------



## A-C-P

the Paige/AJ segment on Raw last night was great IMO on both sides, this new heel character is just what Paige needed IMO.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh I had no problems with the segment myself. But I'd rather Paige be the no BS aggressive heel instead of someone who pretends to be nice and stuff. She's more comfortable doing the former imo.

BUT her mic work is much better now as a heel so I enjoy her segments anyway. But don't want to see her skipping every time.


----------



## BORT

RAVEN said:


> *They're slowly bringing more "craziness" and aspects of a delusional heel to Paige's character. I don't like that. She should just be a vicious, aggressive heel that's all. Why must every diva be crazy.*


This. 

Last night it's as if she went back to how she was BEFORE the heel turn....:StephenA


----------



## rpags71

Bearodactyl said:


> Agreed with rpags there, I see no signs of craziness or delusion. All I see is a girl being overly friendly while making digs, being condescending and then striking while the opposition's back is turned, but ONLY then. Playing the good guy while being the bad guy. I've watched a TON of tv in my life, and this kind of girl archetype is nothing new. Movies like mean girls, TV shows like Pretty Little Liars and Gossip Girl are full of them. It's the type of character that REALLY gets under your skin, and Paige to me has been doing a great job at getting it across.
> 
> I loooooved that segment yesterday. I saw no flaws.


She could be trying to push aj over the limit, maybe she'll explode at summerslam and dq herself or lead to a double dq, furthering the feud. Paige goading aj into an attack by calling her crazy, etc, might happen too, but aj would be too silly to fall for it, am I right?


----------



## NJ88

177 said:


> This.
> 
> Last night it's as if she went back to how she was BEFORE the heel turn....:StephenA


They did do that, but it's obviously going somewhere. Them changing Paige's character so significantly makes me think this feud is going past Summerslam, otherwise they would have stuck with Paige in full heel mode through to Summerslam. Paige is obviously still a heel, but a different type of heel at the moment. Seems like she's trying to push AJ's buttons.

Paige is actually also playing this character very well. She's playing a good guy who's actually a bad guy, and the subtle hints that she's for sure still a heel are there, but she's still acting pleasantly. Such as that backstage segment on the previous page, she said AJ was crazy and was her friend...then imitated AJs skip away. I think she's playing the 'you're my friend' character to AJs face, but whenever her backs turned, she's going to attack.

I think we'll see an out and out heel character from Paige either the week before Summerslam or at Summerslam.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

NJ88 said:


> Yeh that's kind of what I thought.
> 
> Paige was goading AJ into snapping. I don't have a problem with Paige playing a more manipulative slightly cowardly heel because it's a bit of a heat grabber and it'll get her more over as a heel quicker whereas the aggressive face is actually likely to cause fans to cheer rather than boo a lot of the time.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else though, but from last weeks RAW to this weeks RAW, Paige's character took a significant change. I'm kind of starting to think that this feud isn't ending at Summerslam, because if Paige continues to play this character and not show her true colours, this feud won't kick into overdrive. Unless they do it before Summerslam in the next two weeks. I wouldn't be shocked to see Paige win the title and go through to Night of Champions.
> 
> As for the segment, I liked it. I had a feeling they would go in the, it's a mistake, I wont even do it again direction. Both did well, and I was pleased with Paige on the mic. She sold her character well in terms of acting too. I also like they're bringing up the 'I'm only young' thing, because it's something she can use as an excuse more often in terms of heel actions. AJ calling her, her 'sweet, young, Casper looking crumpet' made me chuckle.I was fine with the brawl too. You want to see the heel get their comeuppance so AJ not getting too many shots in worked.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this feud, they actually do have on screen chemistry and you can tell that they're working together closely for segments etc. which is working so far. This is a feud where Paige had something to prove, and right now she's proving her worth. Really good work by both.


I didnt feel paige changed. The paige from last week is still in-her.
Like ive said shes not waisting it all. She letting aj become the aggressor and expending to
much of ajs energy.

While paiges built up aggression is being contained/focused/and pinpointed.
Paige is showing some basic art-of-war techniques.


----------



## The Philosopher

Bearodactyl said:


> Agreed with rpags there, I see no signs of craziness or delusion. All I see is a girl being overly friendly while making digs, being condescending and then striking while the opposition's back is turned, but ONLY then. Playing the good guy while being the bad guy. I've watched a TON of tv in my life, and this kind of girl archetype is nothing new. Movies like mean girls, TV shows like Pretty Little Liars and Gossip Girl are full of them. It's the type of character that REALLY gets under your skin, and Paige to me has been doing a great job at getting it across.
> 
> I loooooved that segment yesterday. I saw no flaws.


Playing the good guy while being the bad guy... being overly friendly while making digs, being condescending and then striking while the opponent's back... is....

*HOLY SHIT PAIGE IS BO DALLAS*


----------



## islesfan13

Came across a site that is saying diva is getting poor reviews for raw but I cant get access to it due to it being a charge. IDC what it says (just want to know which diva it is about) but can anyone clarify if it has to do with Brie Bella since shes tagged in it? ( no need to post the article since its a paying site and it would be unfair to paying customers and the owner) I think its the same site that said that time Paige was disliked by Vince. Just wanted to know who its about before I bother paying the money for the articles. Thanks


----------



## Freeway.86

There's no way Paige can be getting negative reviews for Raw.


----------



## rpags71

islesfan13 said:


> Came across a site that is saying diva is getting poor reviews for raw but I cant get access to it due to it being a charge. IDC what it says (just want to know which diva it is about) but can anyone clarify if it has to do with Brie Bella since shes tagged in it? ( no need to post the article since its a paying site and it would be unfair to paying customers and the owner) I think its the same site that said that time Paige was disliked by Vince. Just wanted to know who its about before I bother paying the money for the articles. Thanks


Here you go, it's Cameron

"- Vince McMahon did a lot of tinkering with this week’s script before the show went live on the USA Network. We’re told many of the programs saw their direction altered in the changes over the weekend. Vince wanted to shift the focus of Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella solely on them and not a rift between Stephanie and Triple H.

- Paul Heyman continues to receive rave reviews for his mic work and helping sell John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar in “his client’s absence.” As I noted in Ask WNW, I felt Cena did a very good job in the opening segment of this week’s show.

- Roman Reigns was dinged up after taking the first RKO from Randy Orton when the table didn’t break. He was not seriously injured.

- We’re told Cameron has received grief for her in-ring work recently. One source noted her reviews have been viewed as “nothing less than awful.”

- WWE plans for both Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Jack Swagger vs. Rusev to be gimmick matches at SummerSlam. It’s interesting that I heard over the weekend that the company had no intention of doing Rollins/Ambrose at Battleground, making it even more questionable why they advertised it in the first place.

- There were a lot of people scratching their heads as to why R-Truth went over Bo Dallas on this week’s show. No one I spoke with knew the answer.

- Morale continues to be lower than normal and something that bares repeating is the opinion of Brock Lesnar. While he’s “back” for the program with John Cena at SummerSlam, many resent him for his part-time status. It’s going to be an interesting story to follow, especially if the company ends up putting him over for the title." 

Via wrestling news world


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> There's no way Paige can be getting negative reviews for Raw.


I don't think so either and Brie is tagged along with many other wrestlers (paige is not) I just cant read it because im not a member.


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> I don't think so either and Brie is tagged along with many other wrestlers (paige is not) I just cant read it because im not a member.


Ahh. Well it is Cameron. Brie was tagged because she was part of one of the little blurbs.


----------



## islesfan13

rpags71 said:


> Here you go, it's Cameron
> 
> "- Vince McMahon did a lot of tinkering with this week’s script before the show went live on the USA Network. We’re told many of the programs saw their direction altered in the changes over the weekend. Vince wanted to shift the focus of Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella solely on them and not a rift between Stephanie and Triple H.
> 
> - Paul Heyman continues to receive rave reviews for his mic work and helping sell John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar in “his client’s absence.” As I noted in Ask WNW, I felt Cena did a very good job in the opening segment of this week’s show.
> 
> - Roman Reigns was dinged up after taking the first RKO from Randy Orton when the table didn’t break. He was not seriously injured.
> 
> - We’re told Cameron has received grief for her in-ring work recently. One source noted her reviews have been viewed as “nothing less than awful.”
> 
> - WWE plans for both Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Jack Swagger vs. Rusev to be gimmick matches at SummerSlam. It’s interesting that I heard over the weekend that the company had no intention of doing Rollins/Ambrose at Battleground, making it even more questionable why they advertised it in the first place.
> 
> - There were a lot of people scratching their heads as to why R-Truth went over Bo Dallas on this week’s show. No one I spoke with knew the answer.
> 
> - Morale continues to be lower than normal and something that bares repeating is the opinion of Brock Lesnar. While he’s “back” for the program with John Cena at SummerSlam, many resent him for his part-time status. It’s going to be an interesting story to follow, especially if the company ends up putting him over for the title."
> 
> Via wrestling news world


Thanks, you didn't have to post the entire article since you pay for it and most on here don't. I just wanted to know who it was about. Anyways do you think I should buy the memberships? Anything interesting about the site or is it mainly rumors?


----------



## rpags71

islesfan13 said:


> Thanks, you didn't have to post the entire article since you pay for it and most on here don't. I just wanted to know who it was about. Anyways do you think I should buy the memberships? Anything interesting about the site or is it mainly rumors?


They offer a 1 day premium pass for 3.50 so I said what the hell and got it. Compared to other sites it's alright, wrestlezone, sescoops, and pwinsider are all good free alternatives. Some news is only for premium members on the site this article is from. Most of the backstage articles are interesting , but you can never 100% trust their sources so be aware.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige has been slowly and surely turning opinions
of/on her around. With more-and-more warming up to her.So things are
starting to look on the up-and-up.

That being said shes always going to have a few haters.
People that wont give the the benefit of the doubt. No matter how good she improves.

SO STUPID!!!


----------



## BORT

NJ88 said:


> They did do that, but it's obviously going somewhere. Them changing Paige's character so significantly makes me think this feud is going past Summerslam, otherwise they would have stuck with Paige in full heel mode through to Summerslam. Paige is obviously still a heel, but a different type of heel at the moment. Seems like she's trying to push AJ's buttons.
> 
> Paige is actually also playing this character very well. She's playing a good guy who's actually a bad guy, and the subtle hints that she's for sure still a heel are there, but she's still acting pleasantly. Such as that backstage segment on the previous page, she said AJ was crazy and was her friend...then imitated AJs skip away. I think she's playing the 'you're my friend' character to AJs face, but whenever her backs turned, she's going to attack.
> 
> I think we'll see an out and out heel character from Paige either the week before Summerslam or at Summerslam.


I'm down for it as long as she isn't turned into another deranged psycho like so many of the divas we've seen. The shtick is just getting old IMO.


----------



## Empress

rpags71 said:


> Here you go, it's Cameron
> 
> "- Vince McMahon did a lot of tinkering with this week’s script before the show went live on the USA Network. We’re told many of the programs saw their direction altered in the changes over the weekend. Vince wanted to shift the focus of Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella solely on them and not a rift between Stephanie and Triple H.
> 
> - Paul Heyman continues to receive rave reviews for his mic work and helping sell John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar in “his client’s absence.” As I noted in Ask WNW, I felt Cena did a very good job in the opening segment of this week’s show.
> 
> - Roman Reigns was dinged up after taking the first RKO from Randy Orton when the table didn’t break. He was not seriously injured.
> 
> - We’re told Cameron has received grief for her in-ring work recently. One source noted her reviews have been viewed as “nothing less than awful.”
> 
> - WWE plans for both Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose and Jack Swagger vs. Rusev to be gimmick matches at SummerSlam. It’s interesting that I heard over the weekend that the company had no intention of doing Rollins/Ambrose at Battleground, making it even more questionable why they advertised it in the first place.
> 
> - There were a lot of people scratching their heads as to why R-Truth went over Bo Dallas on this week’s show. No one I spoke with knew the answer.
> 
> - Morale continues to be lower than normal and something that bares repeating is the opinion of Brock Lesnar. While he’s “back” for the program with John Cena at SummerSlam, many resent him for his part-time status. It’s going to be an interesting story to follow, especially if the company ends up putting him over for the title."
> 
> Via wrestling news world


Thank you for posting. A lot of this is believable.


----------



## rpags71

Empress said:


> Thank you for posting. A lot of this is believable.


No problem. Enjoy


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

177 said:


> I'm down for it as long as she isn't turned into another deranged psycho like so many of the divas we've seen. The shtick is just getting old IMO.


I won't have a big problem with it if her being a deranged psycho actually lets her beat people up. Alicia Fox was "crazy" but the wrong kind of it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

177 said:


> I'm down for it as long as she isn't turned into another deranged psycho like so many of the divas we've seen. The shtick is just getting old IMO.


*As an AJ fan, I agree. It's been done to death and it's losing its novelty.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I want the worm to turn. And paige goes from
mocking to stone faced assassin.

And it should be conveyed in her promo.

Im paige. For the last few months ive really fallen off track.
Ive lost site of who i really am. Im tired of kissing asses and pretending to be all nicey wicey.
My name is paige and i love to hurt people.
And now im returning to my roots.
All hail the anti diva.

And little miss aj. Im coming. Im coming to rip your bloody throat out!!

And then paiges older entrance music hits.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RAVEN said:


> Oh I had no problems with the segment myself. But I'd rather Paige be the no BS aggressive heel instead of someone who pretends to be nice and stuff. She's more comfortable doing the former imo.
> 
> BUT her mic work is much better now as a heel so I enjoy her segments anyway. But don't want to see her skipping every time.


I think her character is still slowly developing, and we'll see that no BS aggressive come to surface soon.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I also wouldnt mind seeing paige verbally lashing out
at the audience. And saying things to them that puts them in their place.


----------



## rpags71

If anyone's interested, a signed paige t shirt is up for auction.

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/auctionDisplay.action?auctionId=269257


----------



## The Regent Alien.

If only i had that kind of$$$$!!!.


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> If only i had that kind of$$$$!!!.


I got a few autograph photos on ebay at good prices. As for a shirt, I am waiting for a shirt that caters more to the men Paige fans like a pic of Paige saying my house now or something.


----------



## rpags71

The Regent Alien. said:


> If only i had that kind of$$$$!!!.


Ya it was at 160 a few hours ago, but it shot up now. A shirt she wore at an event and signed sold for $6,000 a few weeks back. I just hope wwe sees that she's marketable, because she really is.


----------



## rpags71

islesfan13 said:


> I got a few autograph photos on ebay at good prices. As for a shirt, I am waiting for a shirt that caters more to the men Paige fans like a pic of Paige saying my house now or something.


Ya imo the shirt is cool, I heard they released a new version with a bigger version of the p logo on the back. I have the shirt and her signed photo, hopefully I can get the shirt signed and maybe get a picture when raw is in Brooklyn in October.


----------



## islesfan13

rpags71 said:


> Ya imo the shirt is cool, I heard they released a new version with a bigger version of the p logo on the back. I have the shirt and her signed photo, hopefully I can get the shirt signed and maybe get a picture when raw is in Brooklyn in October.


The Brooklyn event is one I want to go to as well. I just hope Paige is scheduled for the day. Edit: how do you get to meet the wrestlers? is there a special entrance or something?


----------



## TD Stinger

177 said:


> I'm down for it as long as she isn't turned into another deranged psycho like so many of the divas we've seen. The shtick is just getting old IMO.


Agreed. The buck should have stopped w/ AJ. We actually got to see her descent into madness and she has some of the best facial expressions and manneurisms out there to back up the character.

I never dug the "crazy" Alicia Fox. There is no story behind it. One week she just started acting crazy and throwing tantrums. There was no substance. It's not built to last.

And I don't want to see Paige follow the same path. I don't want to see Paige become this crazy girl and actually still believing AJ is her friend. If turns out she is being disingenuous and calculating, fine. But I don't want to see her become crazy.

I want Paige to be the aggressive Anti Diva. Or to put it into better terms, I just want too see her act like a bitch. A mean, aggressive, calculating bitch.


----------



## rpags71

islesfan13 said:


> The Brooklyn event is one I want to go to as well. I just hope Paige is scheduled for the day. Edit: how do you get to meet the wrestlers? is there a special entrance or something?


It's a few weeks after night of champions, so paige should be there, she might still be involved with AJ. As of now there's no tv taping in Connecticut for the rest of the year, and Brooklyns only a short train ride away for me, so I'm definetly thinking about going.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

They might make one. I would buy it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Spoiler: Smackdown



AJ Lee squashes Rosa Mendes by submission. Paige attacks AJ at the top of the ramp and lays her out. Officials check on AJ as Paige skips away.

We see AJ Lee being taken away on a stretcher with a neck brace on.

Apparently Paige attacked her with a chair!


----------



## JBLoser

Spoiler: Regarding Smackdown



Sounds like Paige is, after all, being disingenuous. I'm OK with it (Y)


----------



## Freeway.86

Spoiler: Regarding Smackdown



I read on a site that AJ was put in a neck brace and stretchered out so I think they are going to make Paige more vicious from now on.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> Spoiler: Regarding Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I read on a site that AJ was put in a neck brace and stretchered out so I think they are going to make Paige more vicious from now on.


Wow. Sounds great but such a waste to have it happen on Smackdown. Well at least RAW will replay the shit out of that if it really happened.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

HURRY UP FRIDAY [REPEAT 90 MILLION XS].

Man thats going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Empress

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Wow. Sounds great but such a waste to have it happen on Smackdown. Well at least RAW will replay the shit out of that if it really happened.


I came to post this. Maybe they felt there was too much going on during RAW with the other angles.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

WWE wouldn't want this to happen on RAW and take the heat away from Stephanie McMahon/Brie, am I right?


----------



## JBLoser

Leonardo Spanky said:


> WWE wouldn't want this to happen on RAW and take the heat away from Stephanie McMahon/Brie, am I right?


You right, most likely. That said, since Brie and Stephanie won't be on SmackDown, this at least gets its own stage. Nice to see SmackDown not being used to develop this angle.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JBLoser said:


> You right, most likely. That said, since Brie and Stephanie won't be on SmackDown, this at least gets its own stage. Nice to see SmackDown not being used to develop this angle.


*It's honestly annoying that the real story progression happens on the C show.*


----------



## Empress

JBLoser said:


> You right, most likely. That said, since Brie and Stephanie won't be on SmackDown, this at least gets its own stage. Nice to see SmackDown not being used to develop this angle.


Smackdown finally serves a purpose except to be a filler show. I can't wait to see this on Friday. Paige's heel turn and AJ keeping her edge has given this feud new life since Battleground.


----------



## Freeway.86

I'd rather the angle happen period than not at all. Plus it can be a big talking point on Raw while Paige has a match.


----------



## JBLoser

That makes two of us.



The Reigns Train said:


> *It's honestly annoying that the real story progression happens on the C show.*


Yeah, I can't deny that, and can see where you're coming from. That said, we're now even with two Paige beat downs, one on each show (sans Main Event).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JBLoser said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't deny that, and can see where you're coming from. That said, we're now even with two Paige beat downs, one on each show (sans Main Event).





Spoiler: Smackdown



And she HIT AJ WITH A FREAKIN CHAIR!


*
I'm starting to believe WWE reads these threads now.*


----------



## JBLoser

nvm, ignore this post. lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*An AJ fan confirmed what happened on Smackdown. Curse him for deleting it and curse you for refreshing so fast *


----------



## rpags71

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> And she HIT AJ WITH A FREAKIN CHAIR!
> 
> 
> *
> I'm starting to believe WWE reads these threads now.*


If that spoiler is true I'm totally marking out right now!!.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'm ready to post some of these :banderas kada come Friday.



Freeway.86 said:


> I'd rather the angle happen period than not at all. Plus it can be a big talking point on Raw while Paige has a match.


True. We wouldn't be wrestling fans if we didn't find something to complain about though. :HHH2


----------



## islesfan13

Paige 3 months in is on her way to making the division relevant again. Well done WWE for finally giving solid booking to two very talented women.


----------



## JBLoser

islesfan13 said:


> Paige 3 months in is on her way to making the division relevant again. Well done WWE for finally giving solid booking to two very talented women.


Yeah, Paige and Brie Bella, right?











8*D










:jordan5


----------



## islesfan13

JBLoser said:


> Yeah, Paige and Brie Bella, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jordan5


No? Paige and AJ. I cant stand Brie Bella


----------



## JBLoser

islesfan13 said:


> No? Paige and AJ. I cant stand Brie Bella


----------



## islesfan13

JBLoser said:


>


My bad. I thought you were assuming I was talking about Brie.:|


----------



## JBLoser

Nope. Pure sarcasm on my part. AJ and Paige da best


----------



## The Dark Warlords

*Disclaimer: Sorry if this is long. Future posts with be shorter*


Hello Wrestling Forum. I am The Dark Warlords first time poster wrestling fan for 33 years. I came across this forum because i was Googling recent criticisms of Paige because i saw something that there was a rumor that Paige was disliked by Vince McMahon. This was about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Found this thread, and began to read the comments. Some negative while others were positive. So i figured now, i will chime in, and give my take on the situation trying to utilize my 33 years of fan viewership of all promotions, reading articles and forums such as this, and other wrestling means to give my view on this situation. Hopefully i will not be long winded about this, but i must structure this in a way that it gets my points across. So lets begin.



It seems as if through my study of this thread that this thread, that it comes down to what i believe are the 4 main points of order. The points are:

1. *Booking and Persona Presentation*

2. *Mic Skills*

3. *Wrestling Style Translation And Who Is Better*

4. *Who should go over at Summerslam if the match is made official*

I will only stick with two topics to this hopefully will not be long. I will stick with topic numbers 3 and 4

*Wrestling Style Translation and Who is better*:

I bet you are all wondering why did i would choose this as a discussion point. Well i will tell you. Seeing all the posts here i felt that i needed to give my take on it. I feel that everyone wants to give their take on how is better. Is it Paige or A.J.? Well that is a fair question to ask, i am not going to give the typical answers in the way you all how presented them. I am going to give my interpretation of it through the scope of a long time fan that has watched all the promotions that he can get his hands on. *I am going to take this from being a WWE question, and turn it into a more of an OVERALL WRESTLING question.* I feel that a true way of answering this question is to think of which ones wrestling style can translate better and easier into differing wrestling markets. What i am saying is whose style can get over among more diverse crowds. So lets look at the styles that are prevalent in wrestling: American Ground And Pound, Canadian, European World Of Sport and Catch Wrestling, Japanese Puroresu, and Latin American Lucha Libre. 

*European World Of Sport and Catch Wrestling:*

This style of wrestling favors more of a technical delivery and mat based grappling. it focuses on hold for hold, counter hold for counter hold type of wrestling. It is also a very snug style that i have seen. It also has a great showcasing of awesome chain wrestling. One in particular that i have enjoyed is the showcase of chain wrestling from The Legend Johnny Saint. Now watching both Paige and A.J., while they are both good wrestlers, Paige's style in the ring i feel can translate better to a market. It focuses on being more mat based than A.J.'s. It can be used to chain moves together, and technical applications are far more shown in what Paige can deliver. So, as far as i am concerned European Scene goes to:

Paige

*Canadian Wrestling Scene:*

Now even though i am from The United States, i have heard some stuff on The Canadian Scene. I have heard that it can be very rough and rugged up there from our neighbors to the north. I have heard that it can be just as brutal as the old school Tennessee and Texas wrestling scenes. But it also has some bases in That European Scene as well. Well, if i had to make a pick on who would come out on top in a brawling type of environment it would be:

Paige

*Latin American Lucha Libre:*

This is where it does have some technical wrestling in it, it mainly is about acrobatics and high flying action. Fast paced action causing mind blowing stunts, five star rated aerial moves, colorful characters, and things based on style points. Not going to lie. I think that a true bruiser would make it, but would be very hard to do so. So, i would have to give this one to:

A.J. Lee

*Japanese Puroresu:*

This is my favorite of the international styles. Hard hitting, mat based attack. Killer shoot submissions. Powerful striking with punishing moves used in the ring. even though it does have some Lucha influence on it, i think that it favors more of the strong stylers obviously. It favors more of the people that enjoy inflicting pain and punishment upon their opponents. It favors more of the wrestler that wants to make this a fight and showcase that Fighting Spirit that Puro wrestling stands for. I think that there is only one person's style that is geared more towards a fighting type of match. A match that will test the will of a wrestler because you will have to fight for your life in the ring when it comes to Puro. I think that the person whose style can work better in a fight situation based on overall and total body of work at this stage of there career is:

Paige

*Plus Paige's style resembles more of the greatest Joshi wrestler of all time: Akira Hokuto in my mind at least.*

*American Ground and Pound:*

Now this is going to be the tough one. This is where i had to put the thinking cap on. You see, our style has evolved over the years. Our style shows a real variety of stuff in it. Mat based action, hard hits, innovative moves, showmanship, Broadway style, roughhouse fights, you name it, American has shown it. So to go about this i had to just bottom line it. I had to think that despite our wrestling evolution, what is the base of what we are all about as far as American Wrestling goes. As i thought about it, i could only compare it to the American people in general. Despite our diversity, we all have one thing in common. We are a hard working, nose to the grindstone type of people. We labor all day to provide food for our families, keep expenses in check in order to have sustainable living conditions for you family, and try to instill those values to our children so they can do the same. We are basically blue collar, hard hat wearers that enjoy the simplest things in life. So going on that, i believe that is how the basis of American Wrestling is. Blue collar, nose to the grindstone, hard hat type of style. It is not meant to be pretty. It is meant to get results. It is the type of style that make you come home with dirt under your finger nails. It is rough and rugged, merciless, and vicious. No remorse or sympathy for you. You have to "Man up" in order to survive. Well, between these two, who's style is rough and rugged more? Nose to the grindstone more? Hard hat old school style more? Well to me there is only one.

PAIGE

In my mind, her style is just tailor made to translate better to more markets than A.J.'s because it is very old school and straight laced. No Frills or thrills, appreciates style, but Desires and appreciates *SUBSTANCE EVEN MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Maybe i am a bit biased because i am from Tennessee, and i am used to watching and liking that gritty and grimey, technical and hard hitting, Southern style wrestling. The style that is *OLD SCHOOL TO THE* *CORE*. But i have always said that *OLD SCHOOL IS BEST SCHOOL*, and Paige's style is straight up *OLD SCHOOL*.

Who should go over at Summerslam when the match is made official:

*I have read all of you debate this topic over and over again. This is a topic that i have found to be very interesting and fun to read.* I have read Paige needs to win so her heel turn is validated. Some say A.J. needs to win because of her status. You all say that they both need victories at Summerslam because of the contenders for the title. I am a fan on both ladies, Paige more than A.J., but i can see both sides of this debate. But i am going to take a different course of action of this one. I feel that both the roles of Paige and A.J. have been cemented. I believe that everyone knows that A.J. is the face of the division while Paige is of course the future of the division. Those roles are pretty much set in stone. I believe that they are set in what they are supposed to be. So the question is not whether they need the title to cement themselves in the division, but rather what victory validates the cementation. If the roles are cemented, then whose's needs validation more? Well in my mind, i think that Paige needs her role as the future of the division validated more. And i will tell you why. 

From the 80s to i believe the mid 90s, wrestling has always lived by the philosophy that the man had to hold the gold. The top dog always carried the strap. That is a philosophy that should be carried on to this very day. But by the time the mid 90s rolled around, a certain paradigm shift happened in Professional Wrestling. Things started to change that began the practice of going against tradition and tried and true Pro Wrestling convention. I really can not pin down exactly what caused it. Maybe The Monday Night Wars, Rise Of ECW, combination of the two, or something else. But something changed how the business went about things, and one of the things that changed was the doctrine of who the man was. Older convention stated that the champ was the man, but after the change, it became who could be the face of the company being the man. Maybe seeing Hulk Hogan come into WCW being treated as the man straight out of the gate without being the champion showed an example of the shift in wrestling. Maybe it was The NWO that showcased the shift in focus being of the person or group instead of the championship. Maybe the popularity of Rob Van Dam in the original ECW also played its role in the shift. Whatever it was, the shift changed the focus of the wrestling business, and the title was no longer the main focus.

Now, do not get me wrong. The Title of World Champion is still hallowed, respected, and highly important. But now the focus is more on the wrestler as Main Eventer rather than World Champion. I know it sounds convoluted and funny, but now you can have the face of the company AND the champion of the company being two different people. With that being said, *A.J. DOES NOT NEED TO BE THE CHAMPION TO BE THE FACE OF THE DIVISION.* You can have two pillars of the division holding it up until some more people can step up and bring it. You can have one pillar as the face of the division while the other is being its champion. So that is my take on everything. Paige needs this more than A.J. because A.J. will always be the face of the division whether she holds the gold or not. Even though i am old school to the core, even i know that there can be a benefit for having one as the face and the other as the champion. Will tackle the other two another day. Good night.

*Thank you for having me, and i want to enjoy my experience here.*


----------



## Empress

Welcome to the board The Dark Warlords.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Will reply to that huge post above later; love long posts like that.

As for the SmackDown spoiler: That's the shit I want to see. Very happy with an angle like that being played out. Hopefully it's replayed on RAW.


----------



## Freeway.86

CrystalFissure said:


> Will reply to that huge post above later; love long posts like that.
> 
> As for the SmackDown spoiler: That's the shit I want to see. Very happy with an angle like that being played out. Hopefully it's replayed on RAW.


They've replayed everything in this feud 100 times so I'm sure this will.


Seriously, AJ beating Paige was replayed more times than Hogan slamming Andre.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> And she HIT AJ WITH A FREAKIN CHAIR!
> 
> 
> *
> I'm starting to believe WWE reads these threads now.*





Spoiler: My response to SD



Someone remind me, what's the last time divas used chairs on eachother? :mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige is getting scary. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

The scarier and angrier she gets, the hotter I find her.

SD spoilers look real good. That's the Paige I love :homer6


----------



## Punkhead

Paige is awesome. Love everything about her.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That's why you're a smart poster Tomas- you know where it's at :saul


----------



## Cobalt

I think she's slowly growing into this heelish role, it suit's her better aswell.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Fucking finally, WWE have been dragging their heels with this and now it looks like Paige can be a full heel. Raw segment was okay but odd considering what happened a week ago. 

Hoping to get some real heat in the storyline from now on.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Spoiler: SD Related



I can't find any confirmation anywhere online about the chair part of the AJ-Paige SD spoilers. At this point I think it's safe to say that there's a realistic chance that there was no actual chair involved, someone might have heard wrong and the story just kinda grew legs from there.. :draper2


----------



## rpags71

Can't wait til Friday.


----------



## tommo010

Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: SD Related
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any confirmation anywhere online about the chair part of the AJ-Paige SD spoilers. At this point I think it's safe to say that there's a realistic chance that there was no actual chair involved, someone might have heard wrong and the story just kinda grew legs from there.. :draper2





Spoiler: SD Related



If AJ was indeed stretchered out with a neck brace it's safe assume we're still in for a pretty brutal beat down which I'm ok with ositivity


Edit - I've read a couple comments saying she used Knight Light/Rampaige/Cradle DDT on the stage or floor



Edit in spoiler for info I've read


----------



## rpags71

Spoiler: SD Related



Photo of AJ being placed on a stretcher: https://twitter.com/danielpaigewwe/status/494452381283647491


----------



## Lexrules

rpags71 said:


> Spoiler: SD Related
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of AJ being placed on a stretcher: https://twitter.com/danielpaigewwe/status/494452381283647491


That's fuckin AWESOME....

I can't wait


----------



## Empress

rpags71 said:


> Spoiler: SD Related
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of AJ being placed on a stretcher: https://twitter.com/danielpaigewwe/status/494452381283647491


Turning heel has done wonders for Paige. She needs to be vicious. I consider myself a fan now.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Spoiler: SD















But... can't find any legit sources on the chair thing. :batista3


----------



## PimentoSlice

I always look forward to seeing the divas anyway, but I really want to see what Paige did to cause Aj to be dragged out on a stretcher.


----------



## Empress

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... can't find any legit sources on the chair thing. :batista3


:lol:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I'm starting to doubt the chair thing myself. Lame ass fans who can't report accurately :cuss:


Either way, I'm sure my raven-haired Goddess was brutal so it should be glorious :dance :dance

Maybe she reminded us whose house it is again :shrug


----------



## gl83

Spoiler: SD Related



Photo of AJ being examined by trainers and medical staff:


----------



## Kronic

Oh Dam......

So psyched for Friday.


----------



## A-C-P

:lmao love how this thread has become one big "spoiler tag"


----------



## Lexrules

gl83 said:


> Spoiler: SD Related
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of AJ being examined by trainers and medical staff:


----------



## Bearodactyl

A-C-P said:


> :lmao love how this thread has become one big "spoiler tag"


:duck Funny thing is, we're all reading them anyway, cause when Pimento spoiled part of it, nobody screamed "partyfoul" cause everybody already knew :aryalol


----------



## -Skullbone-

The Dark Warlords said:


> *Disclaimer: Sorry if this is long. Future posts with be shorter*
> 
> 
> Hello Wrestling Forum. I am The Dark Warlords first time poster wrestling fan for 33 years. I came across this forum because i was Googling recent criticisms of Paige because i saw something that there was a rumor that Paige was disliked by Vince McMahon. This was about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Found this thread, and began to read the comments. Some negative while others were positive. So i figured now, i will chime in, and give my take on the situation trying to utilize my 33 years of fan viewership of all promotions, reading articles and forums such as this, and other wrestling means to give my view on this situation. Hopefully i will not be long winded about this, but i must structure this in a way that it gets my points across. So lets begin.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as if through my study of this thread that this thread, that it comes down to what i believe are the 4 main points of order. The points are:
> 
> 1. *Booking and Persona Presentation*
> 
> 2. *Mic Skills*
> 
> 3. *Wrestling Style Translation And Who Is Better*
> 
> 4. *Who should go over at Summerslam if the match is made official*
> 
> I will only stick with two topics to this hopefully will not be long. I will stick with topic numbers 3 and 4
> 
> *Wrestling Style Translation and Who is better*:
> 
> I bet you are all wondering why did i would choose this as a discussion point. Well i will tell you. Seeing all the posts here i felt that i needed to give my take on it. I feel that everyone wants to give their take on how is better. Is it Paige or A.J.? Well that is a fair question to ask, i am not going to give the typical answers in the way you all how presented them. I am going to give my interpretation of it through the scope of a long time fan that has watched all the promotions that he can get his hands on. *I am going to take this from being a WWE question, and turn it into a more of an OVERALL WRESTLING question.* I feel that a true way of answering this question is to think of which ones wrestling style can translate better and easier into differing wrestling markets. What i am saying is whose style can get over among more diverse crowds.


Hey there mate! Apologies for cutting down the length of your post. I have read all of it, but it's only so I wouldn't stretch the page out to the point of inconveniencing everyone else when I added my insight to it.

It certainly is refreshing to see a different perspective added in the discussion. I don't want to sound redundant when I point out the bolded part, but I think for many the argument comes down to what they immediately see and nothing else. It's been outlined time and time again that the WWE has a style that can either be liberating for some (particularly for those who are very personality-based), or possibly be undermining for others. That's no excuse for those that can't do it of course. You're being paid good money to get in there and learn so you'd best try and get the gist of it at least.

What does tend to be somewhat irritating around fan media outlets though are constant arguments about in-ring "working" that are just WWE fan base wars at the heart of it. "Well at least ____ can do more than 5 moves." "Oh yeah, well I've never seen ____ botch like _____ before." Despite what we know about the company's playing up of a select move set for wrestlers, wars are still waged over move sets. Despite what we know about development's grooming of proteges and particular assets they have that are obviously not in-ring ability, wars are still waged over their 'work-rate' ability when the area they'll potentially be a huge business asset in isn't even that. 

If people are going to claim to be anything even close to resembling experts in 'in-ring worker' qualities then they should become acquainted with what that persons done elsewhere outside of the company. "Oh, but WWE is the only thing that matters. I don't waste my time with that bush-league crap." Bull. If you're talking about an in-ring 'worker' then you're taking into account what areas and styles they can 'work' in; not just what they're doing or capable of in one company. Some of the most important ones you've listed too. 

It's an area of their profession that is attributed through their entire career. If you want to make an argument that someone has regressed from or doesn't 'get' the WWE style then that's plenty fine. That's one aspect of their career as a worker though, not their entire career. If they, for instance, at one time could understand the style of lucha libre and work well there then they are good at working in that area but maybe not in WWE. Despite what this company says or has given vision too, the world of professional wrestling doesn't end once its walls end.

In the case of the divas, this sort of aspect has to be magnified. Even if the men are pieces of meat to some degree, the prerequisite of the diva is to at least be decent enough eye candy. The rest can be figured out from there by management. This sort of philosophy appears to have waned in recent times, but the backbone it still there obviously with people like Eva Marie, Cameron and certain others finding employment and even ring time. 

So when someone who is worldly comes along and has proven themselves in other settings, the knives are ready to come out when the matches inevitably suck. They all are made to learn how to work their boring, clumsy spot-based matches with maybe a sprinkle of genuine workmanship here and there. Yet some people still want to compare and analyze to the point of madness in spite of what's plainly there to see. 

To people who come out and outwardly state how someone like Paige sucks as an 'in-ring worker' and go onto say how someone like Nikki Bella or Eve Torres could do what she can, I'd ask for them to first have a look at their respective careers as workers overall. Because that's a statement that encompasses their overall career after all. The moment the Bella Twins showcase an ability to go beyond the safety net of WWE wrestling and get their feet wet elsewhere in the world is when we can start seriously discussing who's a better 'worker.' Not just 'who I like more', 'what potential matches can be exhausted' or similar half baked discussions. 

A bit long-winded, but hopefully it generates more discussion with you and/or similar minds. Even if your analysis of those styles is based off your own viewing experience, my hope is that a few around here have a read through what you've said, think about it and make of it what they will. Cheers!


----------



## p862011

the rumor is paige hit aj with this on the steel ramp way


----------



## r0scoe

p862011 said:


> the rumor is paige hit aj with this on the steel ramp way


Love that move


----------



## A-C-P

p862011 said:


> the rumor is paige hit aj with this on the steel ramp way


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Punkhead

Paige looks way better as a heel. She looks more comfortable now.


----------



## tommo010

p862011 said:


> the rumor is paige hit aj with this on the steel ramp way


Yeah I've heard this too I posted a spoiler earlier :agree:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Specially made for *Bearodactyl* and *Raven* :waffle


----------



## FPS Scotland

Nicole Queen said:


> Specially made for *Bearodactyl* and *Raven* :waffle


If I could upvote this more than once, I would.


----------



## gl83

It's kinda funny. After Raw, all people seemed to be talking about was Brie Bella. 


And then with just one segment, AJ & Paige are like "Nope. This is our house!"


----------



## tommo010

I could find many uses for these 3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole the GOAT :banderas

Love these. Thanks a ton :

This in particular I just know I'll be using a ton :lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

gl83 said:


> It's kinda funny. After Raw, all people seemed to be talking about was Brie Bella.
> 
> 
> And then with just one segment, AJ & Paige are like "Nope. This is our house!"


Makes me wonder how Paige and AJ feel about the Steph/Brie storyline getting the better build. Reminds me of the Chavo Guerrero/Rey Mysterio story about how they got kicked out of the main event on a Mexico City show so John Cena could be in it and they were like "That's it, we're going to steal the show." And they did, and were like "Follow that, main-eventers."


----------



## PUNKY

p862011 said:


> the rumor is paige hit aj with this on the steel ramp way


I'm still not 100% sure what that move is called ? I know it's a craddle ddt but then i'm hearing paige calls it the rampaige, I thought the rampaige was another one of her submissions though ?


----------



## Joshi Judas

They renamed it or Michael Cole fucked up as usual but the Rampaige is the DDT now. This company :maury


----------



## Freeway.86

PUNKY said:


> I'm still not 100% sure what that move is called ? I know it's a craddle ddt but then i'm hearing paige calls it the rampaige, I thought the rampaige was another one of her submissions though ?


It was originally called the RamPaige as that was her original finisher in NXT. Then she started using the Paige Turner. Then she started using the cloverleaf and that was called the RamPaige. Now she's debuted the cradle DDT on the main roster and Cole called it the RamPaige last week on Smackdown. I actually would rather they come up with a new name. Something that isn't a pun on Paige.


----------



## tommo010

This was her main finisher as Britini Knight she called it Knight Light 

The cloverleaf was originally called Ram-Paige in NxT but tbh it suits the Cradle DDT better, I think casuals shouldn't really notice and us that know will accept it as Ram-Paige as it works anyway.


----------



## PUNKY

tommo010 said:


> This was her main finisher as Britini Knight she called it Knight Light
> 
> The cloverleaf was originally called Ram-Paige in NxT but tbh it suits the Cradle DDT better, I think casuals shouldn't really notice and us that know will accept it as Ram-Paige as it works anyway.


Aaah thanks for the clear up everyone, didn't realize they'd changed it. :lol I'm guessing it's because she doesn't even use the cloverleaf anymore and they didn't wanna waste the name. Fits the cradle ddt better anyway. I also think it's pretty funny she doesn't have any finishers without her name in them. Paigeturner,Rampaige,Paige tap out. :


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

So now learning that Paige put AJ into the stretcher after a attack after AJ's match just makes this feud all that more interesting.


----------



## Joshi Judas

PUNKY said:


> Aaah thanks for the clear up everyone, didn't realize they'd changed it. :lol I'm guessing it's because she doesn't even use the cloverleaf anymore and they didn't wanna waste the name. Fits the cradle ddt better anyway. I also think it's pretty funny she doesn't have any finishers without her name in them. Paigeturner,Rampaige,Paige tap out. :



Probably stole that naming trend from her thief friend Emma :dance :dance


----------



## Bearodactyl

Nicole Queen said:


> Specially made for *Bearodactyl* and *Raven* :waffle


Can't rep you right now, but awesome work, thanks a ton!! :waffle


----------



## NJ88

Smackdown spoilers sound epic, I won't mention what happens incase anyone doesn't want to get spoiled (even though I think the majority of the people here have already seen it) but it sounds awesome. That's something that will really kick this feud into gear.


----------



## Yes Era

Sounds like a good scene.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Paige has got good mic skills, look no further than this weeks RAW.

Relaxed, calm, on point - same as her commentary when AJ sat on the desk.

Her character has some way to go still, but if she gets the in-ring part right she'll be well on her way.


----------



## NJ88

KingSheamus said:


> Paige has got good mic skills, look no further than this weeks RAW.
> 
> Relaxed, calm, on point - same as her commentary when AJ sat on the desk.
> 
> Her character has some way to go still, but if she gets the in-ring part right she'll be well on her way.


I honestly think that her mic work has improved for two reasons.

First, she's been given a character to work with which has direction and it's a character that's quite specific. She can cut promos well as that character, because she knows how the character would act. Her former persona was just...there, there wasn't anything to it which makes it difficult to find that promo style to fit it. 

Second, she's actually getting time to go out and practise mic wise. It sounds ridiculous to say that aside from her debut, and the RAW she lost the title...I don't think she had any mic time in front of a crowd. I think speaking in front of that many people can take some getting used to, especially if your used to NXT like crowds. However if you don't give someone a chance to improve, they aren't going to improve. Simple as that. 

They've given her the chance with AJ and the difference is pretty amazing if you compare it to the earlier work (or lack of work) she did on the mic.


----------



## Bearodactyl

NJ88 said:


> I honestly think that her mic work has improved for two reasons.
> 
> First, she's been given a character to work with which has direction and it's a character that's quite specific. She can cut promos well as that character, because she knows how the character would act. Her former persona was just...there, there wasn't anything to it which makes it difficult to find that promo style to fit it.
> 
> Second, she's actually getting time to go out and practise mic wise. It sounds ridiculous to say that aside from her debut, and the RAW she lost the title...I don't think she had any mic time in front of a crowd. I think speaking in front of that many people can take some getting used to, especially if your used to NXT like crowds. However if you don't give someone a chance to improve, they aren't going to improve. Simple as that.
> 
> They've given her the chance with AJ and the difference is pretty amazing if you compare it to the earlier work (or lack of work) she did on the mic.


The fact that she's traveling with the best micworker in the divas division right now doesn't hurt either, but yeah she's definitely improving at a very decent pace. I'm sure there'll be setbacks, we all have our off days, but the hunger to learn and improve seems to really be there, it's a good sign towards her possible longevity in the business imo. Really looking forward to that segment on friday. Hope it'll set the right tone for the continuation of the feud. Actually quite happy with everything past BG. I was worried for a sec there, clearly too invested :waffle


----------



## Freeway.86

NJ88 said:


> I honestly think that her mic work has improved for two reasons.
> 
> First, she's been given a character to work with which has direction and it's a character that's quite specific. She can cut promos well as that character, because she knows how the character would act. Her former persona was just...there, there wasn't anything to it which makes it difficult to find that promo style to fit it.
> 
> Second, she's actually getting time to go out and practise mic wise. It sounds ridiculous to say that aside from her debut, and the RAW she lost the title...I don't think she had any mic time in front of a crowd. I think speaking in front of that many people can take some getting used to, especially if your used to NXT like crowds. However if you don't give someone a chance to improve, they aren't going to improve. Simple as that.
> 
> They've given her the chance with AJ and the difference is pretty amazing if you compare it to the earlier work (or lack of work) she did on the mic.


It's not crazy. Paige talked in her debut, then when AJ got the belt back. That was all. Between then, she had the interview with Cole and a lot of app/youtube promos which she did well, but she got no promo time in front of the audience. She didn't even get any interviews on Raw. The only time she got to cut a promo in front of an audience was on NXT Takeover which she did well because it's an audience she knows and knows her so you could tell she was comfortable. 

This is the kind of thing that annoys me about WWE and namely Vince. They don't let their talent go out and do something so they never get a chance to practice and improve. Then they throw them out there and when they aren't good, Vince gives up on them for not being perfect the first time. It's an unreasonable way to do business IMO.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^^Thats why i cannot wait for hunter to fully take over. Hes got 
a very different approach to doing things. Its more natural and more old school.

Vince rushes characters.
Hunter likes to build them up over time. Makes it more organic to how
people actually are.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

just read on twitter from a fan who was at smackdown, apparently Paige mocks AJ by calling for one of Punk's moves.


----------



## Freeway.86

fanofwwepaige said:


> just read on twitter from a fan who was at smackdown, apparently Paige mocks AJ by calling for one of Punk's moves.


I heard she did that at the OKC house show on Saturday. She did the go to sleep gesture Punk did.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Yep.



> As seen on WWE TV since AJ Lee's return, fans have been chanting for CM Punk when she's in the ring. At WWE's live event in Oklahoma City last week, the fans there didn't chant for Punk at all but Paige referenced Punk when she did the call or "signal" for a GTS to taunt AJ in their match.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...for-one-of-cm-punk-moves/#yRxtavQLTzXbWwFR.99


----------



## islesfan13

Which one you guys put a bid in for a signed shirt of Paige for $2010? OMG! This girl is more over then we think.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

islesfan13 said:


> Which one you guys put a bid in for a signed shirt of Paige for $2010? OMG! This girl is more over then we think.


It's always the same person who puts out the big bucks for Paige's stuff. Strange.


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It's always the same person who puts out the big bucks for Paige's stuff. Strange.


Its odd, since its bids. Why would you want to pay more? Anyways good for Paige and the WWE. And I guess charity? If this is a charity thing.


----------



## tommo010

Doing the GTS call at a house show is one thing but if she actually does it at Smackdown I will :mark: the F out. 
Can you imagine the heat it would garner just a shame we don't genuine crowd reactions on Smackdown


----------



## rpags71

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It's always the same person who puts out the big bucks for Paige's stuff. Strange.


Ya the same guy paid 6000 for a signed and worn shirt from her too. A signed HOGAN shirt only sold for $190, when you think about that it's crazy. I hope wweshop makes tons of more paige stuff, girl is marketable.


----------



## Empress

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...for-one-of-cm-punk-moves/#yRxtavQLTzXbWwFR.99


Paige should taunt AJ like that on RAW. 

This is off topic but all those fans chanting :yes along with Bryan is incredible. Must've been a rush for him that night. Well, every night since it's the most over chant since the Austin/Rocky era.


----------



## tommo010

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It's always the same person who puts out the big bucks for Paige's stuff. Strange.


It's Reigns Train for his secret Paige shrine :aryalol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

tommo010 said:


> It's Reigns Train for his secret Paige shrine :aryalol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...for-one-of-cm-punk-moves/#yRxtavQLTzXbWwFR.99


Oh shit lol. Imagine if she was allowed to do that on a live Raw? The heat and brawl that would ensue :mark:
Though, I don't know if I'd actually want it because it could very well encourage the CM Punk chants even more and they already annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## rpags71

Spoiler: SD Spoiler



another picture of AJ after the beat down by Paige https://twitter.com/officialrko1fan/status/494512583773143040


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

XDarkholmeX said:


> Oh shit lol. Imagine if she was allowed to do that on a live Raw? The heat and brawl that would ensue :mark:
> Though, I don't know if I'd actually want it because it's could very well encourage the CM Punk chants even more,and they already annoy the hell out of me.


I still would mark out if Paige won the championship back off a GTS, and then sat legs crossed in the ring basking in whatever reaction she got. And then the next night she can be like "Your chanting obviously meant you wanted me to use that move."


----------



## fanofwwepaige

aj and paige's pre-match summerslam promo is going to be epic.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I still would mark out if Paige won the championship back off a GTS, and then sat legs crossed in the ring basking in whatever reaction she got. And then the next night she can be like "Your chanting obviously meant you wanted me to use that move."


Hey, if she gets heat and the chants stop then I'm all for it too. :cheer


----------



## zimonk

They'll never let her do that on WWE TV. That kind of stuff happens all the time at House Shows, but not TV. That would encourage the chants and WWE is probably now in their CM Punk never existed mode. I would truly be shocked if Vince allowed that to happen on TV.


----------



## PRODIGY

I can't wait too see Smackdown.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

PAIGE FACTS.

Paige once made chuck norris cry.
Paige can slam a locked door.
Paige can understand Ahmed Johnson.
The explosions in michael bays movies are just the soundwaves
coming of paige while shes clapping her hands.
Godzilla 2014 was actually home movies of paige playing with her pet iguana.
Paige can make a sharknado with a box fan and a couple of goldfish.


----------



## chargebeam

Legasee said:


> I can't wait too see Smackdown.


Same here.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

i want paige to lead a stable, kinda like nexus. Maybe it could consist of bailey, emma, sasha banks, Charlotte flaire, alexis bliss. Maybe in the future, it could be Paige's stable vs The total divas in a big story. With AJ as a wild card, maybe Paige could save her on a few occasions. leading to a big match at Wrestlemania AJ, Paige and her stable vs the total divas. 

I would mark out so hard if we get a CM Punk/Nexus scenario with the NXT divas saluting Paige in the ring.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Holy shit, those pictures. Props to AJ as well, she deserves credit too. Such a colossal shame it's on SmackDown, but still better than nothing. As long as it's shown on RAW prominently then I'll be happy. Looking forward to SmackDown.


----------



## gl83

According to an Instagram video that has since been taken down, it looks like Paige just tossed AJ off of the stage, there was no Ram-Paige on the steel ramp.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

If paige is willing to go that far. Makes me wonder if she can go
any further. Summerslam is going to be brutal.

And we wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Freeway.86

Paige throwing AJ off the stage is even better. That's a ruthless thing to do and especially given how small AJ is it will look incredible.


----------



## islesfan13

I think this question was asked already but does Paige being scheduled for the next three PPVs mean a possible spoiler for aug 17. Shes the only diva scheduled so it is a bit odd. Maybe with even a loss wwe plans on keeping her in the ppvs this year in some way.


----------



## CD Player

The Regent Alien. said:


> PAIGE FACTS.
> 
> Paige once made chuck norris cry.
> Paige can slam a locked door.
> Paige can understand Ahmed Johnson.
> The explosions in michael bays movies are just the soundwaves
> coming of paige while shes clapping her hands.
> Godzilla 2014 was actually home movies of paige playing with her pet iguana.
> Paige can make a sharknado with a box fan and a couple of goldfish.


Paige can divide by zero.


----------



## gl83

islesfan13 said:


> I think this question was asked already but does Paige being scheduled for the next three PPVs mean a possible spoiler for aug 17. Shes the only diva scheduled so it is a bit odd. Maybe with even a loss wwe plans on keeping her in the ppvs this year in some way.



I think those have yet to be updated and are out-of-date. If you look at the list of upcoming WWE events(such as Raw and house shows), Paige was originally listed as one of the promoted Superstars a few months ago, yet since then she has been removed from each and every one of those events. WWE.com just posted the Hell in a Cell PPV on their events tab a few days ago, and Paige was not listed as one of the scheduled superstars appearing.


I mean they still had Kaitlyn listed as a scheduled Superstar for the EC PPV, long after her push ended until the weekend of the PPV, which was weeks after her release. Likewise with Eve, who they still had listed on the WM Revenge Tour, a month or so after she left WWE as well.


----------



## islesfan13

gl83 said:


> I think those have yet to be updated and are out-of-date. If you look at the list of upcoming WWE events(such as Raw and house shows), Paige was originally listed as one of the promoted Superstars a few months ago, yet since then she has been removed from each and every one of those events. WWE.com just posted the Hell in a Cell PPV on their events tab a few days ago, and Paige was not listed as one of the scheduled superstars appearing.


Yeah but those were updated with like 4 wrestlers. The PPVs were not changed and NOC is coming up. I highly doubt wwe plans on leaving Paige out of house shows and Raw after summerslam. It wouldn't even make sense based on the development of her recent character.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

With paige throwing aj off the stage. An aj retaliation has to
come sometime. I dont want the feud to be one sided. On either side.

Its more interesting if the both of them has their turns
getting their digs in. Tug of war at-its-best.


----------



## gl83

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah but those were updated with like 4 wrestlers. The PPVs were not changed and NOC is coming up. I highly doubt wwe plans on leaving Paige out of house shows and Raw after summerslam. It wouldn't even make sense based on the development of her recent character.



Actually, the EC PPV that still had Kaitlyn had 12 slots up until the weekend of the event where Kaitlyn was removed and the number increased to 20 or so. The PPV cards really don't get updated until the weekend of the event. I'm just saying that it's very likely that by the time October/November rolls around, things could be different. Just because she's listed for those PPV events now, it doesn't mean that she's going to be there by the time we reach that point.


----------



## HHHGame78

- As seen on WWE TV since AJ Lee’s return, fans have been chanting for CM Punk when she’s in the ring. At WWE’s live event in Oklahoma City last week, the fans there didn’t chant for Punk at all but Paige referenced Punk when she did the call or “signal” for a GTS to taunt AJ in their match.

Partial source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## islesfan13

gl83 said:


> Actually, the EC PPV that still had Kaitlyn had 12 slots up until the weekend of the event where Kaitlyn was removed and the number increased to 20 or so. The PPV cards really don't get updated until the weekend of the event. I'm just saying that it's very likely that by the time October/November rolls around, things could be different. Just because she's listed for those PPV events now, it doesn't mean that she's going to be there by the time we reach that point.


I see what you mean, thanks for clarifying. I Hope shes there for the raw in Brooklyn show.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I REALLY need your guys help on this one. I
really want Paige to be talk is jericho badly. If i cant
get a video interview.

I want a long form interview with her. I think talk
is jericho would be the best bet. And then maybe stone cold unleashed 2nd.
Hearing her stories about her training/Her family/The uk territories/and her and jericho could get into talking about music.

Because paige is a huge lover of punk rock and metal.
And it would be a blast hearing her and jericho riffing.

I can also envision her and austin talking over a tall cold one or 2.
I think paige would be austins kind of girl.

How do i go about get her on either 1 or both of these shows. Please help.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:maury

Nothing you can do unless Jericho or Austin decide to call her up themselves.


----------



## Nicole Queen

I don't get you guys at times.

Since AJ returned I keep reading all about how Paige should taunt/hit AJ with the GTS, how she could get heat from it and so on.

Is this really what you want to see? Another reason for deafening "CM Punk" chants during AJ's matches/segments? Another reason not to boo Paige because she's a heel and gets sustainable heat (like having AJ leave the arena on stretcher) but just to voice their displeasure at the current product, all the while essentially shitting on everything AJ/Paige do.

We have seen AJ the character not caring about those chants because kayfabe-wise her and Punk have no relation; and while I don't know April the person, I would imagine it's not nice to try and do your job while people keep asking for your husband and disregarding the effort you put in your work.

Personally I see Paige doing any kind of GTS taunts or the like, I would not hate/dislike her (her getting heat) but I would just be fpalm "Here we go again".

Truly, all of you keep on and on about how this feud will revitalize the Divas Division and yet, some (no one specific in mind) want to insert a completely pointless angle in it. As I said, _AJ the character_ is in no way associated with Punk so why would she care about Paige taunting her with the GTS. This is out of kayfabe, at least for me. Why not let those women that people praise as being the best Divas, do this on their own terms instead of having them insert a third person that isn't even in the company? It's bad enough that since Punk's leave AJ constantly gets his name chanted in her matches/segments, do you want people to start calling for Punk again, instead of Paige getting actual heat?

What would using Punk accomplish? Is it 2012 and Paige and AJ are fighting over him?

Not that I see in any way WWE would let Paige do this on live TV because they wouldn't not acknowledge Punk in any way, even less so when he has nothing to do with the Divas. But those "dream scenarios" piss me off because the supposed huge AJ/Paige fans are clamoring for something like this to overshadow them in this feud. I would understand if AJ and Punk the characters were in relationship kayfabe-wise before he left, but that's not the case so what heat gaining will be this? None, just another (needless at that) reason for people to continue disrespecting others work and not make the difference between character and person.

Rant over :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah those Punk taunts are never happening on a televised show. They like doing something fun for the house show crowd, hence they get to see some stuff like this. Just like they saw Paige dancing in UK, Miz talking in Japanese in Japan, Summer and Layla kissing in MSG. 

Never happening on Raw.


----------



## tommo010

gl83 said:


> According to an Instagram video that has since been taken down, it looks like Paige just tossed AJ off of the stage, there was no Ram-Paige on the steel ramp.


No way can I see a "toss off the stage" being cause of a neck brace stretcher needed scenario there is definitely more to the segment then this.


----------



## BornBad

Nicole Queen said:


> I don't get you guys at times.
> 
> Since AJ returned I keep reading all about how Paige should taunt/hit AJ with the GTS, how she could get heat from it and so on.
> 
> Is this really what you want to see? Another reason for deafening "CM Punk" chants during AJ's matches/segments? Another reason not to boo Paige because she's a heel and gets sustainable heat (like having AJ leave the arena on stretcher) but just to voice their displeasure at the current product, all the while essentially shitting on everything AJ/Paige do.
> 
> We have seen AJ the character not caring about those chants because kayfabe-wise her and Punk have no relation; and while I don't know April the person, I would imagine it's not nice to try and do your job while people keep asking for your husband and disregarding the effort you put in your work.
> 
> Personally I see Paige doing any kind of GTS taunts or the like, I would not hate/dislike her (her getting heat) but I would just be fpalm "Here we go again".
> 
> Truly, all of you keep on and on about how this feud will revitalize the Divas Division and yet, some (no one specific in mind) want to insert a completely pointless angle in it. As I said, _AJ the character_ is in no way associated with Punk so why would she care about Paige taunting her with the GTS. This is out of kayfabe, at least for me. Why not let those women that people praise as being the best Divas, do this on their own terms instead of having them insert a third person that isn't even in the company? It's bad enough that since Punk's leave AJ constantly gets his name chanted in her matches/segments, do you want people to start calling for Punk again, instead of Paige getting actual heat?
> 
> What would using Punk accomplish? Is it 2012 and Paige and AJ are fighting over him?
> 
> Not that I see in any way WWE would let Paige do this on live TV because they wouldn't not acknowledge Punk in any way, even less so when he has nothing to do with the Divas. But those "dream scenarios" piss me off because the supposed huge AJ/Paige fans are clamoring for something like this to overshadow them in this feud. I would understand if AJ and Punk the characters were in relationship kayfabe-wise before he left, but that's not the case so what heat gaining will be this? None, just another (needless at that) reason for people to continue disrespecting others work and not make the difference between character and person.
> 
> Rant over :side:


----------



## CrystalFissure

The Regent Alien. said:


> I want a long form interview with her.


That would be pretty cool but I doubt it would happen at this point. I will say the Talk is Jericho interview with Zack Ryder was fantastic. It provided a great insight to how he created all his different gimmicks and even touched upon the fact he was destroyed without any proper retaliation. He was a really cool dude. I mean, we can kinda get that without the interview, but the interview really humanised him a lot more and made you realise he's really one of us. A wrestling fan.

Those sorts of interviews do wonders for people's perception of someone. I'm sure a lot of people were surprised with Ryder's humbleness, respect, and wit too. That's why I'd like to see a similar interview with Paige, Emma, pretty much any other diva really. It would be fascinating to get information from their point of view. The Divas division is a different ball-game compared to the men, and I'm sure it's the same regarding backstage shit too.


----------



## lita hardy

Hey guys, I'm a long time lurker, first time poster in this thread. I'm a big Paige fan ever since I watched her documentary. Anyways, I was just searching about her on youtube and found some interesting vids


----------



## chargebeam

HHHGame78 said:


> - As seen on WWE TV since AJ Lee’s return, fans have been chanting for CM Punk when she’s in the ring. At WWE’s live event in Oklahoma City last week, the fans there didn’t chant for Punk at all but Paige referenced Punk when she did the call or “signal” for a GTS to taunt AJ in their match.
> 
> Partial source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


I'm pretty sure this will never happen on TV. I hope it does though.


----------



## Impeccable

Off topic:

Paige is so hot :ex::ex::ex:


----------



## HHHGame78

chargebeam said:


> I'm pretty sure this will never happen on TV. I hope it does though.


Yeah I'm sure it won't either but she has used the "Punk" running knee on TV. This was back when she was champion and feuding with Alica Fox. Also it was against the ropes and not in the corner but it was clearly a "step-up" running knee like Punk's.


----------



## A-C-P

4hisdamnself said:


>


I know this is the Paige thread, but we need the "AJ is not impressed" face as a smiley here.


----------



## Davion McCool

I freaking love Paige and AJ both, two of my favourite wrestlers from the last few years, let alone "divas". This feud is just amazing.


----------



## gl83

HHHGame78 said:


> Yeah I'm sure it won't either but she has used the "Punk" running knee on TV. This was back when she was champion and feuding with Alica Fox. Also it was against the ropes and not in the corner but it was clearly a "step-up" running knee like Punk's.



I think AJ also used it as well, except it was in a standing position to Natalya during their Divas title match on Main Event.


----------



## trademarklas

:wall


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> I know this is the Paige thread, but we need the "AJ is not impressed" face as a smiley here.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sugge...est-some-new-smilies-please.html#post10881641


----------



## The Regent Alien.

trademarklas said:


> :wall


Trying not to fap!!!!...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'll upload the Smackdown video early tomorrow morning.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:homer


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Ill wait to watch it until it airs tomorrow night.
I try to avoid spoiler such as that.


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> Ill wait to watch it until it airs tomorrow night.
> I try to avoid spoiler such as that.


The rest of Smackdown looks crap though







I'll await the upload eagerly


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Empress said:


> Welcome to the board The Dark Warlords.


Thank you kindly Ma'am. It is great to have you welcome me to the board. Much Appreciated. Sorry for the late thanks. Was not on the board yesterday.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

trademarklas said:


> :wall


Well i'll be damn!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I know. But even if the rest of the show is a can of
crapola cola. I still i feel its my duty as a wwe loyalist to help ratings.

Even in such a minor amount.


----------



## The Philosopher

Brie appears to be getting over with liberal use of the word 'bitch'. I personally hope that Paige starts to use the word 'cunt' more. It would get a lot of heat.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And it would get her fired.

And this is how explosive the Paige/Aj lee summerslam match should be.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYPsfdewImA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Impeccable Sin

tommo010 said:


> No way can I see a "toss off the stage" being cause of a neck brace stretcher needed scenario there is definitely more to the segment then this.


You can't see a 10+ foot fall, face first, on to a cement floor possibly causing serious injury. On a side note, Paige needs to take some brutal bump soon, because AJ's been taking all of the dangerous bumps so far.


----------



## tommo010

Randumo24 said:


> You can't see a 10+ foot fall, face first, on to a cement floor possibly causing serious injury. On a side note, Paige needs to take some brutal bump soon, because AJ's been taking all of the dangerous bumps so far.


10 foot? :aryalol its 5ft at best


----------



## The Regent Alien.

As much of a rampaiger i am. I agree. Maybe at summerslam
aj fains being far more injured/hurt that what she really is.

Giving paige some sort of false upper hand.
But not too much of an upper hand. Just enough to level the playing field.


----------



## TD Stinger

Randumo24 said:


> You can't see a 10+ foot fall, face first, on to a cement floor possibly causing serious injury. On a side note, Paige needs to take some brutal bump soon, because AJ's been taking all of the dangerous bumps so far.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the stage stage isn't 10 ft tall. At least, it hasn't been that way since they went HD and re did the stage. For most superstars, the stage comes up to their torso while standing on a concrete floor. It looks 4 ft, at the most. Not saying that kind of drop can't hurt on concrete but still. And as for the bumps, for now I think it's necessary AJ takes the brunt of the bumps/punishment if the goal is to get over Paige's new aggressive streak. Later on, if AJ is to be the victor, I could see Paige taking a big bump to help AJ seal the deal.


----------



## NJ88

I'm sure Paige is more than willing to take bumps. However in this feud, she's the heel, storyline wise they should be holding off on Paige taking a big bump until it's necessary. Too often the WWE have jumped the gun and given the fans the payoff they should really be waiting for.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige can bump.


----------



## Freeway.86

^^^ Exactly the point of wrestling is to build the anticipation of the face getting their revenge on the heel. If this was an even feud with Paige and AJ taking identical beatings and equal big bumps, then what are we really supposed to be looking forward to the matches for? Paige beating the crap out of AJ is what's helping build anticipation for their match at Summerslam and whatever happens there will build for their next show. Can AJ fight back and gain revenge on Paige? Is Paige too much for AJ? This is the point of something like this. If WWE blows their load early and has AJ attack Paige violently on the go home before Summerslam, then what's the incentive to watch the match? To see AJ get the revenge she already got?


----------



## rpags71

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige can bump.


Don't forget MITB vs Naomi. Paige took some crazy bumps there too.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Yes. Sometimes its best to wait after the meal to get your dessert.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I think AJ will get the last laugh heading into Summerslam. 

I don't think she'll be on RAW this week judging from those leaked pictures.


----------



## tommo010

TD Stinger said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the stage stage isn't 10 ft tall. At least, it hasn't been that way since they went HD and re did the stage. For most superstars, the stage comes up to their torso while standing on a concrete floor.


Exactly she took bigger bumps on the Raw Paige turned heel, but he does like to over exaggerate when it comes to AJ maybe her short stature makes the fall seem 10ft : 

I maintain more then throwing her off the stage took place or WWE are gonna have a hard time selling this injury. We'll find out soon enough only a few hours till it airs, I've heard she takes a Ram-Paige on stage and the pictures show her on the concrete so I can assume after the Ram-Paige she trows her off the stage.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So much uncertainty regarding the specifics of this bump make it more exciting to see Smackdown.

I want more than just a simple push though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Go look in the AJ thread if you want to see what happened.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I think AJ will get the last laugh heading into Summerslam.
> 
> I don't think she'll be on RAW this week judging from those leaked pictures.



Maybe aj could cost paige a match on raw. By popping up on the titan tron
during a paige match. Distracting her. Giving her opponent a chance to steal the win.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

trademarklas said:


> :wall


She's aged remarkably bad over the last two years unk3



The Philosopher said:


> Brie appears to be getting over with liberal use of the word 'bitch'. I personally hope that Paige starts to use the word 'cunt' more. It would get a lot of heat.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


US audience would probably think she's saying "can't" unk2


----------



## gl83

Spoiler: SD Related


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Randumo24 said:


> Go look in the AJ thread if you want to see what happened.


----------



## tommo010

gl83 said:


> Spoiler: SD Related


Wow that 10ft fall :aryalol, this is actually quite anti climatic unless she slams into the barrier this shouldn't cause the injuries sold.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Randumo24 said:


> Go look in the AJ thread


:maury

Only way I'm gettin there is with a two-handed axe.


----------



## gl83

tommo010 said:


> Wow that 10ft fall :aryalol, this is actually quite anti climatic unless she slams into the barrier this shouldn't cause the injuries sold.



Looking at that the worst injury she should suffer are to her legs, wrist and possibly ribs. Hardly anything that requires a neck brace. Unless Paige followed AJ down there and did a Rampaige onto the concrete.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

She's aged remarkably bad over the last two years unk3



Go i hope you are joking. This young woman is a goddess.


[1]Caramel brown eyes.
[2]Skin that glows like moonlight gelato.
[3]Perfect body proportions [Love paiges streamlined look].
[4]A smile that hotter than a trillion suns.
[5]And one of the sexiest dispositions in real life ive ever seen.


----------



## Bearodactyl

gl83 said:


> Looking at that the worst injury she should suffer are to her legs, wrist and possibly ribs. Hardly anything that requires a neck brace. Unless Paige followed AJ down there and did a Rampaige onto the concrete.


Well the vid cuts off pretty much right after that so there's still a decent chance there's more to it than that. But even if it was just that, it still looked fun to me so :draper2


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

The Regent Alien. said:


> She's aged remarkably bad over the last two years unk3
> 
> 
> 
> Go i hope you are joking. This young woman is a goddess.
> 
> 
> [1]Caramel brown eyes.
> [2]Skin that glows like moonlight gelato.
> [3]Perfect body proportions [Love paiges streamlined look].
> [4]A smile that hotter than a trillion suns.
> [5]And one of the sexiest dispositions in real life ive ever seen.


I was more concerned about the face tbh. But I'm looking at some no-make up pictures and she looks fine.

It's probably that awful lot of white estee lauder that makes her face look gross.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

A lost ingredient idea that i think would be interesting.
During summerslam wwe brings back Sofia cortez from the anti divas army.

And she comes out and helps her friend paige with her win. 
And they reunite.


----------



## gl83

The Regent Alien. said:


> A lost ingredient idea that i think would be interesting.
> During suumerslam wwe brings back Sofia cortez from the anti divas army.
> 
> And she comes out and helps her friend paige with her win.
> And they reunite.



Ivellise was pretty much a headache behind the scenes. Kinda like Melina in her heyday. So the chance of WWE bringing her back straight from the Indies without a stint in developmental is probably slim-to-none.


----------



## islesfan13

The Philosopher said:


> Brie appears to be getting over with liberal use of the word 'bitch'. I personally hope that Paige starts to use the word 'cunt' more. It would get a lot of heat.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Λ Dandy Λ;37604042 said:


> I was more concerned about the face tbh. But I'm looking at some no-make up pictures and she looks fine.
> 
> It's probably that awful lot of white estee lauder that makes her face look gross.


Paige is probably the most beautiful girl I have ever seen. I don't even know what it is buts shes perfect:dance


----------



## Magic

Why did Paige never taking any acting lessons? Didnt she know wrestling was only half the job. :hayden3



Actually the better question would be why WWE brought her up before she learned to act in front of a huge live audience, but I guess they thought she'd learn quickly.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I know it was a long shot. It was just an idea.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ranch Dressing said:


> Why did Paige never taking any acting lessons? Didnt she know wrestling was only half the job. :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the better question would be why WWE brought her up before she learned to act in front of a huge live audience, but I guess they thought she'd learn quickly.


Guess they thought right :draper2


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Ranch Dressing said:


> Why did Paige never taking any acting lessons? Didnt she know wrestling was only half the job. :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the better question would be why WWE brought her up before she learned to act in front of a huge live audience, but I guess they thought she'd learn quickly.


How are you supposed to learn how to act in front of a huge live audience without being in front of a huge live audience?


----------



## islesfan13

Paige and Emma NXT marks:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Magic

By building yourself up in front of smaller audiences for years. Or moving up the divas card slowly rather than being inserted in right away as a diva champions within your first week of live action, putting immense pressure on you to perform(even if it's just the divas title, she still gets a fair bit of tv time).

From what I saw, she reminded me a lot of Orton's face run as a champion in 2004. Really green and clearly not ready, being put in a tough situation way too soon. Most of the divas cant act very well, but Paige could be the face of the division and building her up properly is more important than needlessly giving her the title right away, no?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I personally think paige looked like shes coming out of her shell
more. From this past edition of raw. She felt and looked much more comfortable.

And on a side note. I think it would be awesome if someone made a godzilla mix of paiges entrance
music. Replace the high pitched screams on the song with godzillas roars.
The at the end blend paiges scream into godzillas roar.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Well hey, that situation's behind her now, and if you asked me she's progressed very well.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Did we time travel back to two months ago?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Did we time travel back to two months ago?


Exactly. Paige ha been receiving praise for her work lately.
Even by her biggest critics.


----------



## TD Stinger

2 Things About Paige:

1. Why is she always in her ring attire? Before I begin, I am a straight male. I enjoy seeing Paige in her skimpy ring attire. But being the wrestling fan I am, I can't stop myself from thinking "why is she in her ring gear when she is not competing." She's a very attractive woman w/ a great body. Put her in a leather jacket, a nice shirt, and some skinny jeans and we're good.

2. Now that she's a heel, can she please go back to wearing black. When I think Paige I think black and dark. Seriously. I'm not saying go back to her old attire, just make a black version of her current attire. Again, just a pet peeve. She'd look sexy in rainbow attire but I want to see her go back to the dark side.


----------



## Magic

The Regent Alien. said:


> Exactly. Paige ha been receiving praise for her work lately.
> *Even by her biggest critics.*


I doubt it. Mostly likely it's just you guys giving her praise as the bias only goes one way.



Video evidence of her top notch acting please.


----------



## islesfan13

Ranch Dressing said:


> I doubt it. Mostly likely it's just you guys giving her praise as the bias only goes one way.
> 
> 
> 
> Video evidence of her top notch acting please.


Some of the biggest Paige haters on this site have given her credit recently. Purplesa, reignstrain and Reaper come to mind. So its not just the marks.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think a new look for paige would be great for her new heel turn. Like
ive said a kate beckinsale/underworld-ish look would be cool. 

Something along the lines of this.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ranch Dressing said:


> I doubt it. Mostly likely it's just you guys giving her praise as the bias only goes one way.
> 
> 
> 
> Video evidence of her top notch acting please.


Is Paige (or any wrestler for that matter) expected to be Meryl Streep or something? 

The video evidence is in the past month. She's been doing fine as she's more comfortable in her current role. 

If you think that's bad, then







whatever. I'm enjoying it so I'm fine if you're not.


----------



## islesfan13

What happened to this site I lost all the comments from today?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Did the moderator delete them?


----------



## islesfan13

anyone else having a problem or is it just me? please reply


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> Did the moderator delete them?


The whole site went back to like yesterday even my reps. IDK what happened


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

No, it happened all throughout the forum. It seems all the posts since 10am this morning were all inexplicably deleted.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im just glad that i was not the only one. I thought for a minute or 2
that my computer had got infected.


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im just glad that i was not the only one. I though for a minute or 2
> that my computer had got infected.


Same, that's why I was worried, it also happened right after I accidentally hit the back button or something on my touch screen computer. So I thought I did something on my profile.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

So im going to re-post my last post. I think a new look would help
with paiges recent heel turn. I think a kate beckinsale/underworld-ish look
would fit her to a t.

Something along the lines of this.









Sorry the file image was too big.


----------



## CM12Punk

Dat jibberish.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Regent Alien. said:


> So im going to re-post my last post. I think a new look would help
> with paiges recent heel turn. I think a kate beckinsale/underworld-ish look
> would fit her to a t.
> 
> Something along the lines of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the file image was too big.


Now that would be cool.


----------



## -Skullbone-

What went down on SD is a good way to get more heat on Paige and the program, but I hope this doesn't result in yet _another_ 'crazy chic' character. That would be very telling as to how much thought they put into divas division storylines. I don't necessarily like the 'Mean Girls' crap either, but I guess it should be expected as they're branded as 'divas.' My hope is it's just Paige being a spiteful bitch and trying to play with AJ's head. Just keep the basic face, heel dynamic without resorting to having Paige be seen in a room surrounded with pictures of AJ and candles, talking to herself and brushing her hair. 

I must admit that it would've been nice to see the visual of a diva attacking another with a chair too.


----------



## CrystalFissure

You all are going to love SmackDown. Just watched it. There's no chair shot, btw. Don't know who made that bullshit up. In fact, it's made not by the bump, but how Paige herself reacts to it. It's actually really fantastic. Even some of the usual suspects will like this. Only issue is that it may irritate people regarding the whole "crazy chick" angle they could be going with Paige. I dunno, if it's stuff like what I saw on SmackDown, I'm a little more okay with it, but if it's any less then it's going to be a lame AJ ripoff.


----------



## Impeccable

Please Paige, marry me :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PUNKY

why are the posts going all weird on here ? Says the last post was at 10.02am but the furthest post i can get to is 12am last night ?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Somethings wrong with this forum. Our posts have gone again.
And im looking at the name of who posted last. But their post isnt here.

Looks there are some serious technical issues with the forum that really
need to be looked at.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I can see now. Is everything fixed?

(Except the rep points I lost )


----------



## tommo010

RAVEN said:


> I can see now. Is everything fixed?
> 
> (Except the rep points I lost )


Not really still a couple of pages worth posts missing from here


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> I can see now. Is everything fixed?


Well the new posts seem to show up, but in the process we actually lost a couple more old ones. So .. somewhat? 

Still waiting on SD to show up too..


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Strange forum. But a great one. fun and friendly. Of all the forums
ive ever been on. This one is easily the most active at all hours of the day.

Hardly ever a lull.

But somethings wrong with it. And it needs to be looked into.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Regent Alien. said:


> Strange forum. But a great one. *fun and friendly*. Of all the forums
> ive ever been on. This one is easily the most active at all hours of the day.
> 
> Hardly ever a lull.
> 
> But somethings wrong with it. And it needs to be looked into.


Oh boy, you haven't been here long :lol


But this forum never gets boring and has the most diverse types of fans imaginable, hence the best :shrug


----------



## Bearodactyl

It's Reigns Train's fault. Somehow. :duck


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And they go away again. And re-appear. And they are out of order.
Making it look like its all over the place.


----------



## Lexrules

The Heel should always destroy the face. The face gets better sympathy for getting destroyed Ala Ricky Morton. Only at the very end does the face get the edge.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Heads up, there's nothing more than that. She hits some standing thing but it's pretty minor. But please, let's try not to undersell what AJ's doing here. Trying to claim that it only being a 5ft fall is somehow lesser is pointless. Both did a great job in the segment; Paige with the talking and AJ with the bumping. Let's appreciate both sides of this instead of the usual stuff where only one of the two is praised when they both deserve it.


----------



## islesfan13

New Post not showing up?hmm


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I cant see people posts. And im sorry for continuously harping
on this. But posts are gone or are invisible.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Still not seeing any of the posts from since last night.

Edit: I fixed it. Yay me.


----------



## tommo010

CrystalFissure said:


> Trying to claim that it only being a 5ft fall is somehow lesser is pointless.


This started when I surmised something else aside from the push off the stage would cause injury when an AJ mark comes in here and claims it was a 10ft fall of a 4/5ft platform, now I called him up on it, I haven't seen it in full yet but what I have seen from gif and knowing the height of the platform there would be no believable way a neckbrace and stretcher would be needed unless something else happened.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So I guess Smackdown didn't leak online today? Nothing on XWT.net, in the multimedia forum here, youtube, etc. 

I have to watch it at 8pm like everyone else? Damn.


----------



## PRODIGY

Things are just much better watching it on TV anyway I feel.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So I guess Smackdown didn't leak online today? Nothing on XWT.net, in the multimedia forum here, youtube, etc.
> 
> I have to watch it at 8pm like everyone else? Damn.


Supposedly links will be available from bollyrulez about 2,5 hours from this post. So that should shave some time off...


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Legasee said:


> Things are just much better watching it on TV anyway I feel.


Because commercials are awesome? Or is it because you have to watch all the parts you don't care about?


----------



## PUNKY

Randumo24 said:


> Because commercials are awesome? Or is it because you have to watch all the parts you don't care about?


Not really because you can ff through the commercials and stuff you don't wanna watch. Also it's better to watch on a tv screen rather than a computer screen imo.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

PUNKY said:


> Not really because you can ff through the commercials and stuff you don't wanna watch. Also it's better to watch on a tv screen rather than a computer screen imo.


Smart TV , link you laptop to your TV , what are you guys going to do when the network launches outside the states. Best start practicing now I think :lol.


----------



## PUNKY

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Smart TV , link you laptop to your TV , what are you guys going to do when the network launches outside the states. Best start practicing now I think :lol.


Lol didn't think of that. I used to do that with total divas (It wasn't on tv here at the time) But messing about with all the wires to connect it up just annoys me, I'd rather just watch it on tv. especially since in the uk we have to pay so much just to get the channels to watch raw and sd. I'd rather wait a couple extra hours till it airs officially. :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

There they are, ffing finally!!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's been like 4 years since I watched any wrestling on TV :lmao :lol

Trusted laptop it is


----------



## The Regent Alien.

90 or so minutes to go. Tick tock. Tick tock!!!


----------



## tommo010

Spoiler: Smackdown



I must admit as far as bumps go this one was pretty lame and in no way deserved the neckbrace treatment the Raw beatdown was much more deserving I can't understand why they did this segment tbh, I guess it was just about Paige's character development because she was brilliant tonight "she's ok" "You're over reacting" "AJ call me when you're better"


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

PUNKY said:


> Lol didn't think of that. I used to do that with total divas (It wasn't on tv here at the time) But messing about with all the wires to connect it up just annoys me, I'd rather just watch it on tv. especially since in the uk we have to pay so much just to get the channels to watch raw and sd. I'd rather wait a couple extra hours till it airs officially. :lol


I'm from South Africa and we get it on free TV over here, but an abridged 1 hour version 3 weeks later with half the show filled with John Cena segments (I kid you not). The last time the full versions were on actual televised programming here was on the paid channel as well about 12 years ago :lol just before WWE bought out WCW. The PPVs we get the whole thing for free but again 3 weeks later. There's really no way I'm waiting 3 weeks to watch a watered down version, just no chance of that :lol. I feel guilty about this though so I'll legitimately leave it on in the background when it's on TV so they still get the ratings, stupid yes but at least my conscious feels half clear :

Once you get it connected the first few times it's pretty easy actually. Plus the networks supposed to be out internationally very soon so you should get a techy friend to hook you up (Y).



RAVEN said:


> It's been like 4 years since I watched any wrestling on TV :lmao :lol
> 
> Trusted laptop it is


Don't watch matches with your headphones on though, you'll hear the one who shall not be named calling every freaking spot in his matches right down to the last waist lock :deandre




Bearodactyl said:


> There they are, ffing finally!!! :mark::mark:


:mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien.

If the band the misfits love paige. Her stock has just risen in my book.
http://instagram.com/p/rKmGqqRpnV/?modal=true


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh yeah I hear EVERY spot called by certain people coz I use headphones :lol

Worst case was during Rock/Cena 1. Dear lord that was brutal.

Weirdly enough, this whole HD thing and cameras getting too close may have something to do with it. When I watch old matches, I can't hear it 99% of the time. Or when I watch New Japan matches.

Offtopic: Check out Aj Styles vs Minoru Suzuki from Day 7 of the G1. Five stars.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Well, Paige did great in that segment. The "bump" was pretty lame though. Damn this PG era.

AJ better be on RAW.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Spoiler: Smackdown



I expected the beatdown to be much more brutal then a little push off the stage tbh, but holy moly delusional bestie Paige is awesome. The way she kept disingenuously taunting AJ after the push was :banderas

They need to let her just beat the shit out of AJ again at least one more time before Summerslam though, she's just so good at it. Preferably beating AJ while she tells her what an awesome friend she is.





RAVEN said:


> Oh yeah I hear EVERY spot called by certain people coz I use headphones :lol
> 
> Worst case was during Rock/Cena 1. Dear lord that was brutal.
> 
> Weirdly enough, this whole HD thing and cameras getting too close may have something to do with it. When I watch old matches, I can't hear it 99% of the time. Or when I watch New Japan matches.
> 
> Offtopic: Check out Aj Styles vs Minoru Suzuki from Day 7 of the G1. Five stars.


Nah it's just plain laziness in my book. I don't hear it in a lot of other matches tbh, just takes you out of the moment when you do hear it :lol

***** really :mark: AJ Styles has been on fire this G1 man, the man is well and truly back.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Spoiler: Smackdown



Thought the bump looked a lot harder on WWE cameras than on that fan vid. Sudden push, pretty decent hight from up close seeing as how AJ's small too in comparison, not so graceful landing, the camera hitting her on the head, I thought it looked pretty good for a divas bump. 
But then what comes after :banderas
I really like this incarnation of Paige. Feels a lot more natural with this kinda stuff than during her time at NXT. Really hope RAW will amp things up even more, but this was definitely good stuff! :waffle


----------



## Freeway.86

Is there a video somewhere?


----------



## PaigeBayLee

Paige as heel has made the divas division stronger because now emma and bayley can join the fray against her anti diva gimmick, which will come back after this bestie storyline. With charlotte the next potential call up you have some great matches ahead of us. Even bella vs paige would be cool. The spot with aj lee was cool enough for the divas and was better than rollins hitting jericho with the briefcase in terms of execution at least lol. You have to remember they are women so a stretcher seems adequate to be honest after landing on concrete. I always knew paige had mic skills but was shackled to introduce her to the audience. Not going to pretend like shes great on the mic yet but with practice she has turned out just fine. Her match with aj lee at ss will be given enough time to be a classic, I can say that with certainty.

When paige started on nxt I was beginning to lose interest in the product until I saw her. She single handedly kept me an avid fan of whats going on in the wwe today which is weird cause I never really liked the divas. Keep up the good work love


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> Is there a video somewhere?


I was going to upload it earlier in the day but the video leaked so late and it should be up in better quality soon anyway. 

Someone has the whole episode on dailymotion. Go to (25:56) in the first video, and it continues on the second one.

kXw5FS91AnUNkU8tTkK
k1r80ufyyvfIAy8tTkM

There's a little bit more after the Ambrose promo in video 2. 

http://kgb-wrestling.com/2014/08/01/wwe-videos-smackdown-del-1-de-agosto/


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I was going to upload it earlier in the day but the video leaked so late and it should be up in better quality soon anyway.
> 
> Someone has the whole episode on dailymotion. Go to (25:56) in the first video, and it continues on the second one.
> 
> kXw5FS91AnUNkU8tTkK
> k1r80ufyyvfIAy8tTkM
> 
> There's a little bit more after the Ambrose promo in video 2.
> 
> http://kgb-wrestling.com/2014/08/01/wwe-videos-smackdown-del-1-de-agosto/


Thanks. The bump was just ok, but Paige was very good taunting from the ramp.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

paige was perfect on the stage.


----------



## islesfan13

Did AJ call Paige back yet? Hows she feeling/


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige was darkly hilarious.


----------



## Freeway.86

The shrug of her shoulders and the "What?" at the end as she skipped away was funny.


----------



## rpags71

AJ "injury" update http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/2014-08-01/aj-lee-suffers-injury-during-smackdown-26533939


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Even though im liking the funny aspects. Im still waiting for the
time paige decides she wants to stop kidding around.

And says she doesnt want to be friends anymore.


----------



## HHHGame78

Big Show running over AJ looked worse than her falling 4 ft to her knees. fpalm


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

HD


----------



## CrystalFissure

Look, the bump could have bigger to warrant a neck brace but regardless, it legitimises the feud a little more. More theatrics makes for a better feud!

"Just call me when you're feeling better!"


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I wouldnt mind wwe having altercations with these 2 outside the arenas.
Have either attack the other at a restaurant or any other public places.


----------



## NJ88

I won't spoil anything but...Paige was brilliant in that segment.

EDIT: In fact my night shifts have sent my timings out of whack. It's already aired! In that case.

Short but sweet segment. The bump was fine, although after the reports I was expecting something a little more. What happened afterwards made up for it though as Paige was fantastic in her fake concern for AJ. The 'you're overreacting', 'be careful with my friend!', 'AJ, call me when you feel better yeh?' and just the 'what?' at the end before skipping off was brilliant. She's playing this character actually really well.

I thought when she initially turned, that the aggressive heel was the way to go. But from what she's done with this character, it's working for her.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

NJ88 said:


> I won't spoil anything but...Paige was brilliant in that segment.
> 
> EDIT: In fact my night shifts have sent my timings out of whack. It's already aired! In that case.
> 
> Short but sweet segment. The bump was fine, although after the reports I was expecting something a little more. What happened afterwards made up for it though as Paige was fantastic in her fake concern for AJ. The 'you're overreacting', 'be careful with my friend!', 'AJ, call me when you feel better yeh?' and just the 'what?' at the end before skipping off was brilliant. She's playing this character actually really well.
> 
> I thought when she initially turned, that the aggressive heel was the way to go. But from what she's done with this character, it's working for her.


Don't know, she seems pretty aggressive to me, but in a more nuanced way. :draper2


----------



## NJ88

Sure, pushing someone off the stage is aggressive. But she's not playing the out and out aggressive, violent heel she was when she initially turned and attacked AJ. She's playing a good guy who's actually a bad guy almost. Rather than being just a 'I dislike you, I'm going to attack you' type of person she's insincere, ingenious, manipulative etc which from my point of view is a huge step away from the character I thought we were going to get. I'm glad though, this one has more layers and more room for development.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Like ive said it before. Paige is not unleashing her full wrath just yet.
Shes giving it to aj in bite size doses. And will give aj an all you can eat buffet
of it at summerslam.

And hopefully aj returns the favor so its an even match.


----------



## Nicole Queen

I'm totally digging those physical altercations between Divas, about time they stop acting as if women can't take bumps.

And while I like AJ the more I watch her, I'm still not sold on Paige. "She's my best friend" and such are not the way I expected a heel Paige, it just all seems cringeworthy to me.

But I'm finally in some way interested to see the two of them wrestle, so as long as we don't get too much of that "friendship" I'd be fine.


----------



## AbareKiller

I floated the theory a few days ago that WWE was going with a psycho gimmick for Paige, but after SD I'm convinced that they are.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

She's definitely exhibiting sociopathic behaviour.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I just hope this isnt a full time thing. Its good for the feud.
But i hope it doesnt extend afterwards. Then paige gets pigeon holed.
And then she becomes a novelty act.

And is then never taken seriously.
I dont want paige to become a comedy act. She deserves to be taken seriously.
After this she needs to switch that off and play it straight.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole Queen said:


> I'm totally digging those physical altercations between Divas, about time they stop acting as if women can't take bumps.
> 
> And while I like AJ the more I watch her, I'm still not sold on Paige. "She's my best friend" and such are not the way I expected a heel Paige, it just all seems cringeworthy to me.
> 
> But I'm finally in some way interested to see the two of them wrestle, so as long as we don't get too much of that "friendship" I'd be fine.




There's clearly no more "friendship" despite Paige saying there is :draper2

Heels lie and all :shrug

Very impressed by Paige, yeah AJ squashed Mendez and took a decent bump but it was the Paige show. I was looking for her to be a vicious heel myself but fuck, she has been good with this slightly psychopathic character as well so I don't mind. Open to everything as long as it works :draper2

Honestly though I don't think you're ever going to be sold on Paige unless she does what you've envisioned her to do and that's okay :


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> There's clearly no more "friendship" despite Paige saying there is :draper2
> 
> Heels lie and all :shrug
> 
> Very impressed by Paige, yeah AJ squashed Mendez and took a decent bump but it was the Paige show. I was looking for her to be a vicious heel myself but fuck, she has been good with this slightly psychopathic character as well so I don't mind. Open to everything as long as it works :draper2
> 
> Honestly though I don't think you're ever going to be sold on Paige unless she does what you've envisioned her to do and that's okay :


It's hard to let go of preconceptions sometimes and just take things at face value, but I'm sure Nicole will get there! (Right Nicole? :duck)


----------



## The Regent Alien.

She is going to be vicious. Shes just having fun until then.
You cant have paige attacking the hell out of aj every week. 

They are mixing things-up.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Anyone have the gif of the push and her falling into the camera.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:draper2​


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^ :lenny 
Paige's so sexy.


----------



## Joshi Judas

On a random note I love her jacket even more coz its pink and black like Bret Hart.

@Bear

I know I know I trust the girl to see the light soon. Admittedly I'm guilty of this as well- the Mix for instance is doing some good heeling but I'll always consider him a no good fuckwit :

P.S: Paige's booty getting too big for them shorts :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Babys got a butt like a loaf of bread!!!


----------



## tommo010

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


This has potential meme value :dance


----------



## Freeway.86

tommo010 said:


> This has potential meme value :dance


Already took a stab at it lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Freeway.86 said:


> Already took a stab at it lol


AJ: "No touching rule now also includes women" :aryalol


----------



## The Regent Alien.

BRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAIINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

.
HEY DIDNT YOUR PARENTS TEACH YOU THAT ITS NOT NICE TO POINT.


----------



## Impeccable Sin




----------



## CrystalFissure

Come at me bro.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

CrystalFissure said:


> Come at me bro.


This one's better for that.


----------



## islesfan13

Nicole Queen said:


> I'm totally digging those physical altercations between Divas, about time they stop acting as if women can't take bumps.
> 
> And while I like AJ the more I watch her, I'm still not sold on Paige. "She's my best friend" and such are not the way I expected a heel Paige, it just all seems cringeworthy to me.
> 
> But I'm finally in some way interested to see the two of them wrestle, so as long as we don't get too much of that "friendship" I'd be fine.


I just want Paige to go all Anti diva and just run through the division. Its slowly but surely going to happen. As for AJ I don't know what has been impressive about her. Shes done basically nothing so far. I expect her to get a little revenge this up coming Monday though.


----------



## islesfan13

RAVEN said:


> On a random note I love her jacket even more coz its pink and black like Bret Hart.
> 
> @Bear
> 
> I know I know I trust the girl to see the light soon. Admittedly I'm guilty of this as well- the Mix for instance is doing some good heeling but I'll always consider him a no good fuckwit :
> 
> P.S: Paige's booty getting too big for them shorts :banderas


She has the best booty on the roster. :yum:


----------



## islesfan13

LMAO at Paige trolling twitter and correcting AJ fans grammar. :lmao


----------



## tommo010

(on a side note does the embed Tweet function work on this site I can't seem work it out)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

My thoughts on seeing what transpired on Smackdown last night was this. I am starting to notice that Paige is gaining more heat than ever before. Her character's personality is growing. When Paige pushed AJ Lee off the stage and onto the floor was Paige's payback from this week's Raw when AJ attacked Paige. She is right now as I can tell or might tell is that she is playing mind games with AJ Lee with this whole "My Best Friend" comments. For now I really like the stuff I seen this week from Paige. Good work, I can't wait til Raw.


----------



## tommo010

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> My thoughts on seeing what transpired on Smackdown last night was this. I am starting to notice that Paige is gaining more heat than ever before. Her character's personality is growing. When Paige pushed AJ Lee off the stage and onto the floor was Paige's payback from this week's Raw when AJ attacked Paige. She is right now as I can tell or might tell is that she is playing mind games with AJ Lee with this whole "My Best Friend" comments. For now I really like the stuff I seen this week from Paige. Good work, I can't wait til Raw.


I wouldn't take Smackdown reactions seriously they pipe them in, you could hear both canned cheers for AJ when she held the belt up on the ramp and Boos for Paige when she shouted "That's my friend" in that segment, but the fall out of this on Raw will be very interesting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> She has the best booty on the roster. :yum:


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAVEN said:


> There's clearly no more "friendship" despite Paige saying there is :draper2
> 
> Heels lie and all :shrug
> 
> Very impressed by Paige, yeah AJ squashed Mendez and took a decent bump but it was the Paige show. I was looking for her to be a vicious heel myself but fuck, she has been good with this slightly psychopathic character as well so I don't mind. Open to everything as long as it works :draper2
> 
> Honestly though I don't think you're ever going to be sold on Paige unless she does what you've envisioned her to do and that's okay :


:lol Yes, I totally get the obvious fake "friendship" but I just wish that it wasn't done in such way with Paige constantly being "We are still friends" even though that's the least subtle heel thing ever. Just make me go fpalm

It's the way she's acting towards AJ now (not the violence : - the words) that bother me truly; I expected her as a heel to be a la Kharma and just appear, wreck shit and leave without those fake words of friendship we all see through :side:

But I'll just wait and see future improvement in heel tactics :bo



The Reigns Train said:


>


Seconding this as straight woman :


----------



## tommo010

islesfan13 said:


> She has the best booty on the roster. :yum:


Need to stop making your opinions fact dude, while agree Paige has a slamming booty :banderas saying stuff like "best on the roster" is gonna attract more unwanted criticisms :draper2


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^Thats not a booty. Naomi has a ghetto blaster!!!


----------



## islesfan13

tommo010 said:


> Need to stop making your opinions fact dude, while agree Paige has a slamming booty :banderas saying stuff like "best on the roster" is gonna attract more unwanted criticisms :draper2


IMO. Sorry. I know damn well people have different opinions. I am speaking with my opinion not facts.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


>


Not into gigantic asses.


----------



## PRODIGY

tommo010 said:


> Need to stop making your opinions fact dude, while agree Paige has a slamming booty :banderas saying stuff like "best on the roster" is gonna attract more unwanted criticisms :draper2


Agreed! Should have said one of the best, instead of best.


----------



## islesfan13

Legasee said:


> Agreed! Should have said one of the best, instead of best.


Agreed. Apologies all


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Need to stop making your opinions fact dude, while agree Paige has a slamming booty :banderas saying stuff like "best on the roster" is gonna attract more unwanted criticisms :draper2


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige has amazing taste in music. Tons of punk and metal.
I just hope shes into industrial music as well.

I can easily see her jamming to Front line assembly/kmfdm/front 242/skinny puppy/nin/gravity kills/my life with the thrill kill kult/ministry etc..


----------



## Empress

Paige did great in her segment on Smackdown. At first, I thought this passive aggressive angle was dumb but I loved the sheer ridiculousness of Paige shoving AJ and then taunting her. She should have been a heel from the start.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Empress said:


> Paige did great in her segment on Smackdown. At first, I thought this passive aggressive angle was dumb but I loved the sheer ridiculousness of Paige shoving AJ and then taunting her. She should have been a heel from the start.


This is going to be you Nicole. You WILL see the light. Empress is just a little ahead of the curve! :saul


Also agreeing with islesfan, not a "bigger is better" kinda guy when it comes to tushies :draper2


Loving the inter-regulars tone policing btw! Getting in front of and preventing pointless discussions and nitpicking by pointing out the nuances of language to eachother, I THINK that might be a WF first! Working towards that utopia of a positive, realistic and constructive thread full of joy and puppies and fluffy bunnies (unless you're in team Anya on that one :sansa), groovy man!!


More on topic, still buzzing over Smackdown, I absolutely LOVED the post push banter. "Oooh, stop iiiiit" :aryalol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Bearodactyl said:


> This is going to be you Nicole. You WILL see the light. Empress is just a little ahead of the curve! :saul


:saul You wish!

:lmao


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Bearodactyl said:


> Working towards that utopia of a positive, realistic and constructive thread full of joy and puppies and fluffy bunnies...


And EXPLOSIONS!


----------



## tommo010

:aryalol


----------



## cameronpro

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Don't know, she seems pretty aggressive to me, but in a more nuanced way. :draper2



It's more of a passive aggressive role


----------



## Empress

I actually enjoyed Paige this week more than I did AJ. You'll come over to the dark side soon enough Nicole.

I still love AJ but Paige is doing great as a heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, I'm not a fan of squash matches. It sucked when Paige did it and it still sucks when AJ does it. The only upside is Rosa is a jobber. Paige is getting better as a character so I'm giving her the nod for the week.*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, I'm not a fan of squash matches. It sucked when Paige did it and it still sucks when AJ does it. The only upside is Rosa is a jobber. Paige is getting better as a character so I'm giving her the nod for the week.*


Rosa should only ever be on the business end of squash matches. She is scary bad in the ring. Better she be in 7 second squash matches than 3-4 minute matches where she could possibly kill someone.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Freeway.86 said:


> Rosa should only ever be on the business end of squash matches. She is scary bad in the ring. Better she be in 7 second squash matches than 3-4 minute matches where she could possibly kill someone.


Rosa shouldn't be in the ring, period. She should've been promoted to del Rio's valet when they teased it, hell I've been saying it since 2011 I think. She would've gotten regular TV time (cause you know, del Rio) and would've at least been somewhat of a 3 dimensional character if done right. Throw her in a battle royal here and there, and beyond that just have her do what she did for Epico and Primo, just with "rich bitch" flavor. She could've totally helped get del Rio more heat. 

Yes, Rosa. That Rosa.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> Rosa should only ever be on the business end of squash matches. She is scary bad in the ring. Better she be in 7 second squash matches than 3-4 minute matches where she could possibly kill someone.


*It just shows the disturbing lack of depth in the division when everyone is a jobber and Naomi is reduced to losing to Cameron and getting squashed by Paige.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *It just shows the disturbing lack of depth in the division when everyone is a jobber and Naomi is reduced to losing to Cameron and getting squashed by Paige.*


I think most of us can agree, the Naomi/Cameron angle did not warrant going past Battleground.

I guess WWE's still in the feeling-out process of having multiple women's angles going on at the same time after so long.


----------



## rick1027

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I think most of us can agree, the Naomi/Cameron angle did not warrant going past Battleground.
> 
> I guess WWE's still in the feeling-out process of having multiple women's angles going on at the same time after so long.


i agree they are getting better but not awesome yet at least they are writing stuff for the ladies


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Empress said:


> I actually enjoyed Paige this week more than I did AJ. You'll come over to the dark side soon enough Nicole.
> 
> I still love AJ but Paige is doing great as a heel.


I agree with you, Paige is portraying a great heel and I knew when she was Divas Champion she'd always be better playing the heel.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Paige doesn't need to be a heel. She just can't be a vanilla babyface.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole Queen said:


> :saul You wish!
> 
> :lmao


Now that you have admitted you'll always be Team AJ, makes my job a lot easier :lmao

But nah you'll come over :shrug



Empress said:


> I actually enjoyed Paige this week more than I did AJ. You'll come over to the dark side soon enough Nicole.
> 
> I still love AJ but Paige is doing great as a heel.


#TeamEmpress #FearlessEmpress #EmpressMode


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> Now that you have admitted you'll always be Team AJ, makes my job a lot easier :lmao
> 
> But nah you'll come over :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> #TeamEmpress #FearlessEmpress #EmpressMode


#AllEmpressEverything


----------



## Joshi Judas

#MillionDollarEmpress #EmpressMe #EmpressAgain

Yeah the last two are bad- my takes on Excuse me and Think Again :lmao

Oh,

#EmpressVudriya #EmpressMatska

Correct my Bulgarian please Nicole :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

#Empresslution #EmpressByNature


----------



## Necramonium

I wish they put a table or something else on the floor at Smackdown, because AJ just rolled on the floor and was out cold immediately? :


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Coming soon to theaters everywhere....PAIGE!!!!

Directed by Michael Bay.


----------



## Freeway.86

The Regent Alien. said:


> Coming soon to theaters everywhere....PAIGE!!!!
> 
> Directed by Michael Bay.


If directed by Michael Bay, then that means lot of gratuitous shots of Paige's body which I am all for!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige is hotter and is a better actress than megan fox.
And paige isnt even an actress.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RAW should be excellent if they continue everything that happened on SmackDown. They run the risk of either letting AJ get her revenge now on RAW, or they don't and instead let it go until SummerSlam where she wins again. Now considering I don't want AJ to win for storyline purposes, it's a bit of a tough spot. But at the same time getting petty revenge before RAW or something major like a heavy beatdown could be doing it too early.

Typical me, I'm so worried about how this is going to be handled because of the past.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I do not want aj to win again. Shes won enough.
I really think its paiges time again.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAVEN said:


> Now that you have admitted you'll always be Team AJ, makes my job a lot easier :lmao
> 
> But nah you'll come over :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> #TeamEmpress #FearlessEmpress #EmpressMode


:lmao When have you seen me admit I'll always be on Team AJ? :lmao Though to be honest, I strongly disliked her pre-WM :lol Paige made me be on Team AJ unk



RAVEN said:


> #MillionDollarEmpress #EmpressMe #EmpressAgain
> 
> Yeah the last two are bad- my takes on Excuse me and Think Again :lmao
> 
> Oh,
> 
> #EmpressVudriya #EmpressMatska
> 
> Correct my Bulgarian please Nicole :lol


fpalm Just go with #EmpressHits #EmpressCrush fpalm (#EmpressUdriya #EmpressMatchka sounds :side: That's totally mine :side

Ruining my language :side: 



Bearodactyl said:


> *#Empresslution* #EmpressByNature


:yes


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hey you said you won't come over to the dark side so :lol

What is wrong with you? :side: 

Yeah but last SD was all Paige, AJ did like nothing :lmao

I've said it before anyway, I'm not that big a fan of face AJ (or heel AJ for that matter, but I can see she's much better in that role, it's just not for me).

However doesn't bother me coz heel Paige is entertaining me right now and she's my favorite diva so I'm not paying much attention to other girls on the show :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@Raven* I already am on the Dark Side :rollins

And they added my smiley aige :dance :dance :dance


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I know you guys say house shows/live events dont matter in
the bigger picture. But im still tired of reading of aj winning at house shows.

To me that is a sign of uninspired/Unimaginative/one dimensional booking.
And if i were paige i would go up to the bookers and [Politely] voice my complaints.
And im sure she could get them to cave-in to her demands.

And it were paige winning i would also have aj voice her complaints.

I think they are owed even wins with even losses.
And wwe owes paige a good amount house show wins.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Faces always win at house shows, I'm sure Paige doesn't mind.

Even during the Shield's undefeated run as heels, they lost many times at house shows.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The Regent Alien. said:


> I know you guys say house shows/live events dont matter in
> the bigger picture. But im still tired of reading of aj winning at house shows.
> 
> To me that is a sign of uninspired/Unimaginative/one dimensional booking.
> And if i were paige i would go up to the bookers and [Politely] voice my complaints.
> And im sure she could get them to cave-in to her demands.
> 
> And it were paige winning i would also have aj voice her complaints.
> 
> I think they are owed even wins with even losses.
> And wwe owes paige a good amount house show wins.


I'm sorry but :ti

1) Vince is super high on AJ. And even if he wasn't, I don't see people who pull the strings just cave in to everyone's demands, they are the ones who run the show.
2) House shows always have pretty much the same endings (who wins, who loses, how)


----------



## NJ88

The Regent Alien. said:


> I know you guys say house shows/live events dont matter in
> the bigger picture. But im still tired of reading of aj winning at house shows.
> 
> To me that is a sign of uninspired/Unimaginative/one dimensional booking.
> And if i were paige i would go up to the bookers and [Politely] voice my complaints.
> And im sure she could get them to cave-in to her demands.
> 
> And it were paige winning i would also have aj voice her complaints.
> 
> I think they are owed even wins with even losses.
> And wwe owes paige a good amount house show wins.


Really? Come on. House shows are...house shows. Generally the faces win and the heels don't because the vast majority of the time it has nothing to do with booking (you occasionally get a title change, but it's rare). The faces win to make the crowd happy, that's the way it works. I'm certain Paige has no problem with it. I'm just happy they're working them together, should make the match at Summerslam that much better.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Nicole Queen said:


> I'm sorry but :ti
> 
> 1) Vince is super high on AJ. And even if he wasn't, I don't see people who pull the strings just cave in to everyone's demands, they are the ones who run the show.
> 2) House shows always have pretty much the same endings (who wins, who loses, how)



True. But like ive said before.

AJ Is vinces girl.But i do feel that its obvious that paige is hunters girl.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah Paige and The Shield and Bray Wyatt are Hunter projects. There's a reason Paige and Rollins were the first NXT champions.

From every report on the divas, they say AJ and the Bellas are Vince's favorites.

But anyway, heels never win in houseshows so it's a foregone conclusion AJ's winning there.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I do feel if vince took some time and have a conversation with paige.
I do feel he would really warm-up to her more.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

They had two matches that were one-on-one last weekend. Last night was Paige vs. Natalya vs. AJ, so they did mix it up. I assume next weekend they will work at least one more singles match before Summerslam. 



> AJ Lee defeated Paige and Natalya to retain her title. AJ went down with an injury early on, went to the back and came back 10 minutes later to make Paige tap out.


Someone on twitter mentioned that Paige wore her black attire!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I just hope these house shows are not an indicator of how
summerslam is going down. 

To me the black widow just doesnt look that painful. Paige or anyone could
just get up from it and walk to the ropes. Just doesnt look all-that-effective.
Maybe if it was done by a larger individual it would.
But with ajs stature it just comes off as [come on now]!!!.

Now with the P.T.O all of ones extremities are locked in and theres nowhere else to
go but tap city. Its more of a full body lock.


----------



## Oakue

I wouldn't worry about Paige losing at House Shows. AJ lost to a Total Diva every day of the week during House Shows from November-March and her heel run as champion in late 2013, early 2014. Yet, she remained champion and won in the PPV matches. House Shows mean nothing. They even break kayfabe or whatever is left of it, to joke around with the audience. Perfect example is the story of Paige doing the GTS signal last week. They'll never let her do that on TV but House Shows...perfect.

Don't get bent out of shape over the live events. They are done to make a quick profit and keep WWE visible in the smaller markets where they won't put on a TV or PPV show, and it's because of the that, that fan favorites (or perceived fan favorites) 9 times out of 10 will win.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Maybe on an occasion the wwe does have something happen at a house
show that does effect and has some connective tissue to the main shows/ppv`s.

And has that carry over and has bearings on a given story line.
It will make the crowd at that house show feel like they were apart of a singular historic event.
And they got something the other house shows didnt.

Its like when a movie star shows-up randomly at an early/advanced screening of their film.
They cant do that with them all. But only a select few get it.


----------



## Café de René

House shows are meaningless. I went to one last year in my hometown and they actually had fucking ALEX RILEY as well as TED DIBIASE not only wrestling but winning their matches, which makes no sense at all booking wise since they've been absent from TV for ages.

Don't take seriously any results from these.


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe on an occasion the wwe does have something happen at a house
> show that does effect and has some connective tissue to the main shows/ppv`s.
> 
> And has that carry over and bearings on a given story line.
> It will make the crowd at that house show feel like they were apart of a singular historic event.
> And they got something the other house shows didnt.
> 
> Its like when a movie star shows-up randomly at an early/advanced screening of their film.
> They cant do that with them all. But only a select few get it.


Paige lost every house show against Natayla as well. It means nothing.


----------



## islesfan13

Paige Vs Lana in the womens of wrestling thread 2nd round hottest diva. This should be interesting aige( love the new smilie thanks Nicole)


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I get that now.

But i feel we do live in a strange time. Where the heels/villains get cheered
more than the hero/face. I know many that cheered for the joker in the dark knight to defeat batman.

And to me sometimes a boo is actually a cheer in disguise.
So an occasional heel win at a house show wouldnt be such a bad idea.
Just not something to do all the time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1350114-nxt-diva-getting-called-up.html

*It's happening :mark:*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

But is it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> But is it?


*The source is sketchy, but it makes the most sense. There's literally nothing left for her on NXT, and she damn sure doesn't need the belt. It's just an anchor that guarantees you won't be promoted any time soon.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Big fan of The Boss Sasha. Happy if this is true. Charlotte needs more time in developmental but I was worried they'll rush with her since she's like 30 already. Good to see they're going with Sasha. She and Bayley are the most ready, but I think Sasha's gimmick will work better in getting her over soon, while Bayley will need a more organic route, else she'll suffer like Emma.

Becky Lynch can be the new top babyface diva to take the title off Charlotte after a few months and they can also build up Alexa in the meantime.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Big fan of The Boss Sasha. Happy if this is true. Charlotte needs more time in developmental but I was worried they'll rush with her since she's like 30 already. Good to see they're going with Sasha. She and Bayley are the most ready, but I think Sasha's gimmick will work better in getting her over soon, while Bayley will need a more organic route, else she'll suffer like Emma.
> 
> Becky Lynch can be the new top babyface diva to take the title off Charlotte after a few months and they can also build up Alexa in the meantime.


*
I'm going to be upset if they give her the Summer treatment. Let her keep everything that got her over in NXT. They potentially had one of the greatest Diva heels in their hands and turned her into a smiling ditsy valet :floyd1*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh yep if they mess with "The Boss" gimmick, they can fuck right off. The waste of Summer Rae still upsets me. Thought they'd finally work on making her one of the new top heels after she split from Fandango, but she's in an even worse spot now.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *The source is sketchy, but it makes the most sense. There's literally nothing left for her on NXT, and she damn sure doesn't need the belt. It's just an anchor that guarantees you won't be promoted any time soon.*


Best news is that its not Charlotte. But in all seriousness we need better sources.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I'm just thinking about how they would book Sasha - I don't know where she would fit right now, and what they could have her do to put thoughts in people's minds besides "what is she wearing?"


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im just hoping with how active the divas division is now.
That she doesnt get lost in-the-mix. And make her earn the title shot over time.

And not give her the belt right away. As much of a paige fan i am.
I still think it was early to-do-that. I would of had her win again aj.

But not for the belt. And sasha should be no different.
Call-ups shouldnt mean immediate title shots.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha coming straight in to feud with Summer would be great. They could pick up where they left off in NXT, develop Summer's heel persona, and slowly phase Layla out. This would establish two more dynamic characters while Paige and AJ have their feud.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Or have sasha become a temporary raw GM. She could get some major heat from the crowd.
A GM that goes out of her way to stir-up-shit in the entire divas division.

Until shes forced into the ring. And does well at it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Enjoy "the boss" on NXT for the time being cause given WWE's track record lately this is the Sasha Banks that'll debut:


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

I kind of get the feeling that some people get confused about the way Paige is acting towards AJ Lee. Paige is basically just being sarcastic, when she pushed AJ Lee over she was like "Please, help my friend, be careful with her"... it's supposed to be funny, it's like feigning concern when she was the one who fucking pushed AJ Lee off the ramp.

I think it's quite devious, I understand people wanting Paige to be a straight up bad ass ass-kicker but this devious sly character suits her quite well.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Thats why i rarely get excited about hearing call-ups. Rarely do the characters we
know and love from nxt carry over into the main roster. They change the character and whittle 
away their move set.

Why are they spending time developing characters. Then being disappointed
when their main roster runs are less than stellar. Maybe because you dicked around too much with
a proven/working formula.

Quit making new coke wrestlers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Regent Alien. said:


> Or have sasha become a temporary raw GM. She could get some major heat from the crowd.
> A GM that goes out of her way to stir-up-shit in the entire divas division.
> 
> Until shes forced into the ring. And does well at it.


*No, No, No, absolutely not. It's been done to death already. Stop with the on screen authority figures. It hasn't been cool since Austin vs. Bischoff.

Plus, people would think she's just copying AJ. It's not good to be labeled a wannabe on your debut.*


----------



## Empress

KingSheamus said:


> I kind of get the feeling that some people get confused about the way Paige is acting towards AJ Lee. Paige is basically just being sarcastic, when she pushed AJ Lee over she was like "Please, help my friend, be careful with her"... it's supposed to be funny, it's like feigning concern when she was the one who fucking pushed AJ Lee off the ramp.
> 
> I think it's quite devious, I understand people wanting Paige to be a straight up bad ass ass-kicker but this devious sly character suits her quite well.


I love how Paige is acting. At first, I wanted her to be a straight up heel but she's funny as a troll heel. 

As for the call ups, that's cool but they have wasted the potential of so many like Summer. I still want Naomi to get into a decent storyline and have her chance with the belt.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Empress said:


> I love how Paige is acting. At first, I wanted her to be a straight up heel but she's funny as a troll heel.
> 
> As for the call ups, that's cool but they have wasted the potential of so many like Summer. I still want Naomi to get into a decent storyline and have her chance with the belt.


I like Summer Rae as well, but you're always gonna get them people who come out of the woodwork and say things like 'look at her nose, it's distracting'

I personally think Summer Rae's face is attractive but that's beside the point, I want the female talent to shine and be themselves - I actually think Paige is shining in this new role tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You know Paige is doing something right when I have no complaints :draper2*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Why cant don tony and kevin castle ever give paige the benefit of the doubt.
Even when they are complimenting her. It just comes off as back handed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I have re-watched both shows last week and I can say this, yes Paige's character is showing more personality. Which I find great cause at the start when she was on the main roster, she didn't exactly have a character to begin with but now she is showing personality. In my view she should of been a heel from the start. But now we got her as a full blown heel. So cudos to WWE for that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Regent Alien. said:


> Why cant don tony and kevin castle ever give paige the benefit of the doubt.
> Even when they are complimenting her. It just comes off as back handed.


*"Meye hoose noooaaaw" :jordan5*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *You know Paige is doing something right when I have no complaints :draper2*


The next step is praise. :bo


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Regent Alien. said:


> Why cant don tony and kevin castle ever give paige the benefit of the doubt.
> Even when they are complimenting her. It just comes off as back handed.



Lol who the fuck are they? :lmao


Anyway that's besides the point. Not everyone will praise every talent. Shouldn't make a difference to how you perceive her. As long as she has a successful career and impresses me as a viewer, I'm happy :shrug


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*In all seriousness, Don Tony is a fan of Paige, he just thinks she can do better. He was also a fan in NXT, but the difference is he's not afraid to openly discuss her flaws.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

How many Youtube reviewers are there? Damn.

I stopped searching for more a while ago and will catch 1-2 reviewers after major shows. Mostly I have no idea.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> How many Youtube reviewers are there? Damn.
> 
> I stopped searching for more a while ago and will catch 1-2 reviewers after major shows. Mostly I have no idea.


*DT and KC have been around for a decade. I listen to their show every week after RAW. It goes live on http://www.wrestling-news.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=101 every Monday at 11:15 EST.

Live show links are on the bottom right.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


>


He's getting worked, big time.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I just hope they eventually revert paige back to this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1ZbUGi4hoc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQN79IWpeG0

This is the real paige that should come to light
A paige tired of playing games. I think its high time aj gets her throat ripped out.
Because i think paige has been way to gentle.

Excessive force!!!!


----------



## Empress

KingSheamus said:


> I like Summer Rae as well, but you're always gonna get them people who come out of the woodwork and say things like 'look at her nose, it's distracting'
> 
> I personally think Summer Rae's face is attractive but that's beside the point, I want the female talent to shine and be themselves - I actually think Paige is shining in this new role tbh.


Summer Rae is pretty to me. She has everything to be a top diva but the WWE is wasting her. I liked her segment with Reigns on NXT. 

But yes, Paige is doing great as a heel. It's amazing what character development and direction do for a wrestler.


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> I just hope they eventually revert paige back to this.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1ZbUGi4hoc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQN79IWpeG0
> 
> This is the real paige that should come to light
> A paige tired of playing games. I think its high time aj gets her throat ripped out.
> Because i think paige has been way to gentle.
> 
> Excessive force!!!!


These were awesome. Thank You!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> The next step is praise. :bo












http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...st-favorite-wwe-superstar-7.html#post37693850


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Empress said:


> Summer Rae is pretty to me. She has everything to be a top diva but the WWE is wasting her. I liked her segment with Reigns on NXT.
> 
> But yes, Paige is doing great as a heel. It's amazing what character development and direction do for a wrestler.


Im liking it to. But i do want the paige in those youtube clips ive posted.
A paige so menacing that when aj puts her in the black widow. The paige i want laughs while aj locks it in.
A paige that gives pain and never feels it.

A paige that reduces aj to tears. And has her reeling in terror.
Uncaring/unflinching and unholy.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *In all seriousness, Don Tony is a fan of Paige, he just thinks she can do better. He was also a fan in NXT, but the difference is he's not afraid to openly discuss her flaws.*


If I am Paige I continue saying "my house now." Its catchy and could give her a catch phrase to go with think again.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Contact wwe. And see if they will think about making them.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

RAVEN said:


> Yeah Paige and The Shield and Bray Wyatt are Hunter projects. There's a reason Paige and Rollins were the first NXT champions.
> 
> From every report on the divas, they say AJ and the Bellas are Vince's favorites.
> 
> But anyway, heels never win in houseshows so it's a foregone conclusion AJ's winning there.


Heels do win at house shows, I've been to a few where heels have got the win.



The Reigns Train said:


> *In all seriousness, Don Tony is a fan of Paige, he just thinks she can do better. He was also a fan in NXT, but the difference is he's not afraid to openly discuss her flaws.*


When I first heard the 'It's my house now' I didn't think much of it, when she said it again I was kinda thinking 'You said that last time' ... but I don't really think this is anything that should be criticised, simply because I'm pretty certain this is something she's been asked to do.

Wrestlers when doing a heel turn are often told to have annoying catchphrases that they repeat over and over, Christian for example with his whining and 'One More Match' thing, The Miz with his 'Really' and 'Awesome' stuff all the time, it depends on the kind of heel they're playing but I think they are wanting Paige to go on this annoying heel run so that when AJ gives her what for, fans will be glad that she's got her mouth shut and I think this is what they're going for.

I don't really think that the whole 'It's my house now' should be criticised when it's doing what it's supposed to do and that's the whole purpose of it, it's obviously working for that video to be even in discussion.

She's the diva rookie that's come in, taken the title from AJ and now thinks she's taken over AJ now and that's where it's gonna piss fans off, building up emotion in them so when she loses it's gonna be good for the fans, that's what it's all about really.

She says that to me at home too when I refuse to do the dishes, she thinks now cause she's this successful diva she owns the place cause she pays the bills yet both our names are on the rent book, she's just getting a bit cocky and full of herself to be honest lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Just another thing to add, look at Heyman with the whole 'Streak' thing he keeps repeating, people are saying he's running out of things to say (as if Heyman would) ... but he's doing it on purpose, he's doing it to piss people off and this is clever heel tactics, Paige has probably been advised to find something like this with the whole 'It's my house now' thing and she's taking advice from it.

That's what I feel anyway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> When I first heard the 'It's my house now' I didn't think much of it, when she said it again I was kinda thinking 'You said that last time' ... but I don't really think this is anything that should be criticised, simply because I'm pretty certain this is something she's been asked to do.
> 
> Wrestlers when doing a heel turn are often told to have annoying catchphrases that they repeat over and over, Christian for example with his whining and 'One More Match' thing, The Miz with his 'Really' and 'Awesome' stuff all the time, it depends on the kind of heel they're playing but I think they are wanting Paige to go on this annoying heel run so that when AJ gives her what for, fans will be glad that she's got her mouth shut and I think this is what they're going for.
> 
> I don't really think that the whole 'It's my house now' should be criticised when it's doing what it's supposed to do and that's the whole purpose of it, it's obviously working for that video to be even in discussion.


*Well, she didn't do it this week, so that says something. I don't think it was meant to be a catchphrase, but she just couldn't think of anything to say. Her material on Smackdown was perfect. I lol'd at the kid screaming "GET OUT OF HERE!"*


----------



## Joshi Judas

They obviously want her saying that line. I can say this because everytime they replay the whole feud between the two girls, starting with Paige's debut on the post Mania Raw, I hear two things every time:

1. :cole3 (when AJ returned after MITB): It was deja vu all over again :cole3

2. While showing AJ winning back her title, they always pause at the moment Paige grabs her by the hair and shouts "It's my house now".

I would guess they liked that line and keep asking her to say it as many times as she can.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> They obviously want her saying that line. I can say this because everytime they replay the whole feud between the two girls, starting with Paige's debut on the post Mania Raw, I hear two things every time:
> 
> 1. :cole3 (when AJ returned after MITB): It was deja vu all over again :cole3
> 
> 2. While showing AJ winning back her title, they always pause at the moment Paige grabs her by the hair and shouts "It's my house now".
> 
> I would guess they liked that line and keep asking her to say it as many times as she can.


*Or, they purposefully show that to add the sting to how much it backfired in Paige's face :draper2*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, she didn't do it this week, so that says something. I don't think it was meant to be a catchphrase, but she just couldn't think of anything to say. Her material on Smackdown was perfect. I lol'd at the kid screaming "GET OUT OF HERE!"*


Ha yeah, well we'll just have to see if it continues or not, if it does, my guess is she's pretty much been advised to do this, either way leading up to the same kinda feel she's giving out there.

Anything to piss the fans off is pretty much what it is, it's like get those fans to hate you lol 



RAVEN said:


> They obviously want her saying that line. I can say this because everytime they replay the whole feud between the two girls, starting with Paige's debut on the post Mania Raw, I hear two things every time:
> 
> 1. :cole3 (when AJ returned after MITB): It was deja vu all over again :cole3
> 
> 2. While showing AJ winning back her title, they always pause at the moment Paige grabs her by the hair and shouts "It's my house now".
> 
> I would guess they liked that line and keep asking her to say it as many times as she can.


Yeah, they showed her shouting this on the replays too.


----------



## islesfan13

Just listened to some old don tony YT clips. :lmao the hatred they have for Paige is funny and it seems they have already been proven wrong about her. Does anyone have any clips where they actually praise her? Because I don't see any.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Either way, I don't think it's cause she didn't know what else to say, I'm pretty sure that she'll have no doubt have been asked to do something along the lines of this, whether she's brought that up or someone backstage has said to her to scream this, I dunno but chances are, that's what it was.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> If I am Paige I continue saying "my house now." Its catchy and could give her a catch phrase to go with think again.


I wouldn't. It's not catchy, it's kind of annoying. Not gaining heat annoying, but just annoying to listen to. Unlike the stuff on Smackdown that was something worth paying attention to. Just saying that over & over makes her look like an amateur. She's been showing improvement in her speaking, and that would just be regressing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not too fond of the "It's my house now" thing myself. I mean I love it when it's used sparingly- just not too many times in a segment.

Arrogantly Grateful, speak for yourself I'm never hating Paige :dance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Just listened to some old don tony YT clips. :lmao the hatred they have for Paige is funny and it seems they have already been proven wrong about her. Does anyone have any clips where they actually praise her? Because I don't see any.


*
Everything they said about her face run is valid, and I don't take back anything I said either. She is showing improvement, but that doesn't mean we were wrong. I've always endorsed the aggressive heel idea.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Ha yeah, well we'll just have to see if it continues or not, if it does, my guess is she's pretty much been advised to do this, either way leading up to the same kinda feel she's giving out there.
> 
> Anything to piss the fans off is pretty much what it is, it's like get those fans to hate you lol


*
Well, it just has no power. She's down 2-1 to AJ, so saying "Mye hoose naaaow" really holds no weight until she gets the title back. It just makes her look incompetent and unable to come up with quality dialogue. They should continue down the current path. I approve of the new Paige. *


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

fpalm


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Everything they said about her face run is valid, and I don't take back anything I said either. She is showing improvement, but that doesn't mean we were wrong. I've always endorsed the aggressive heel idea.*
> QUOTE]
> 
> But didn't you say that they are actually fans of Paige? Any videos where they praise her or give her credit for what she has done?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> But didn't you say that they are actually fans of Paige? Any videos where they praise her or give her credit for what she has done?


*
That's the thing; she hadn't done anything to warrant praise for accomplishments(on the main roster), but DT still recognized her as a future star:*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


>


I saw that, not much praise tbh. Where the video of him saying she was great in NXT and a fan?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> I saw that, not much praise tbh. Where the video of him saying she was great in NXT and a fan?


*Why is he supposed to blindly praise her? The fans are listening for a RAW review. He always prefaces his statements by saying "I like Paige, she will be a future star, but..." and that's perfectly acceptable. She did NOTHING of note as a face and there's no reason to pretend like she did.*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Why is he supposed to blindly praise her? The fans are listening for a RAW review. He always prefaces his statements by saying "I like Paige, she will be a future star, but..." and that's perfectly acceptable. She did NOTHING of note as a face and there's no reason to pretend like she did.*


He's not I just thought you said he was a fan of her. Doesn't seem like it to me. IDK what his show is about, but from the clips I listened to its seems hes far from a fan. I will take your word over mine though since you listen to him regularly.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

RAVEN said:


> Arrogantly Grateful, speak for yourself I'm never hating Paige :dance


Haha, that's a good plan!!! lol ... Nah credit due where it's due really I think, and same the other way, as long as it's constructive kinda thing I think, then it's fine 



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Everything they said about her face run is valid, and I don't take back anything I said either. She is showing improvement, that doesn't mean we were wrong. I've always endorsed the aggressive heel idea.*
> 
> 
> *
> Well, it just has no power. She's down 2-1 to AJ, so saying "Mye hoose naaaow" really holds no weight until she gets the title back. It just makes her look incompetent and unable to come up with quality dialogue. They should continue down the current path. I approve of the new Paige. *


Yeah, she's that new in her career and new to the roster as well, I very much doubt she's doing much on her own at the moment, it'll be all advise and being told what to do, just as it is with any talent, this doesn't just apply to Paige all the time, so it's like how fair is it to criticise her on certain things (in general), I say the same for any new talent that's new to their role and the roster, the same goes for when people knock Reigns as much, which I'm not just saying cause you like Reigns but it applies there too, he'll also be pretty much doing what he's told to do then if it's not great it's him who gets the stick for it.

They need to find the right thing for her and that's what it is, testing the waters the same way they do with gimmicks, it's just knowing when to change something or not is the thing half the time.

She'll be alright anyway, just got to find her thing with it all, AJ will probably be victorious in the end and that's what they're building up to go towards.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Random question though, can an AJ fan also be a Paige fan, is there any? ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> He's not I just thought you said he was a fan of her. Doesn't seem like it to me. IDK what his show is about, but from the clips I listened to its seems hes far from a fan. I will take your word over mine though since you listen to him regularly.



*He spends a lot of time during his Divas segments saying Paige is good, she just lacks psychology and experience. By calling audibles he means make changes in the match if things aren't going as planned-basically adapting to various scenarios. Paige tends to go through the motions regardless of circumstances and that's why moves come out awkwardly and botchy.*


----------



## Empress

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Random question though, can an AJ fan also be a Paige fan, is there any? ha


I'm a fan of Paige now, so yes. I think there are a few others that like both ladies as well too.


----------



## islesfan13

Empress said:


> I'm a fan of Paige now, so yes. I think there are a few others that like both ladies as well too.


Awesome. Am I thinking of someone else or were you a Paige hater not too long ago? Maybe not a hater but you disliked her a lot? What made you change?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Haha, that's a good plan!!! lol ... Nah credit due where it's due really I think, and same the other way, as long as it's constructive kinda thing I think, then it's fine
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's that new in her career and new to the roster as well, I very much doubt she's doing much on her own at the moment, it'll be all advise and being told what to do, just as it is with any talent, this doesn't just apply to Paige all the time, so it's like how fair is it to criticise her on certain things (in general), I say the same for any new talent that's new to their role and the roster, the same goes for when people knock Reigns as much, which I'm not just saying cause you like Reigns but it applies there too, he'll also be *pretty much doing what he's told to do then if it's not great it's him who gets the stick for it*.
> 
> They need to find the right thing for her and that's what it is, testing the waters the same way they do with gimmicks, it's just knowing when to change something or not is the thing half the time.
> 
> She'll be alright anyway, just got to find her thing with it all, AJ will probably be victorious in the end and that's what they're building up to go towards.


*
Which really pisses me off, because you can tell Reigns is a company guy that's just going along with this bootleg badass they want him to be, but I digress. I get your points, but every great wrestler has broken out by adlibbing and putting a piece of themselves into their character. If you don't believe in yourself, then no one else will. Reigns gets the best reviews when he improvs.

Paige has come a long way in this department, and you could tell, especially now, that she didn't want any part of that smiling babyface clueless rookie horseshit. She looked so out of place, and performed poorly as a result. She is taking this heel persona to the next level and making me buy into it-I like that.*


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Which really pisses me off, because you can tell Reigns is a company guy that's just going along with this bootleg badass they want him to be, but I digress. I get your points, but every great wrestler has broken out by adlibbing and putting a piece of themselves into their character. If you don't believe in yourself, then no one else will. Reigns gets the best reviews when he improvs.
> 
> Paige has come a long way in this department, and you could tell, especially now, that she didn't want any part of that smiling babyface clueless rookie horseshit. She looked so out of place, and performed poorly as a result. She is taking this heel persona to the next level and making me buy into it-I like that.*


+1

I can't rep ya but this is so true. A lot of people also hate Reigns because they are sheep and following the crowd. But you have to be able to give credit where it's due and cut these new talents some slack. I'm glad that I didn't let my initial impressions of Paige be the end of it. She's really impressed me as a heel.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

You can criticize me as much as you like for this (not meant sarcastically) but I think it's pretty much like this, Paige during her face run was pretty limited to what she was doing, I think anyone can see this is clear, unless someone is given a substantial amount of time to work with, there is only so much that can be done and so much limitations are out there, this specially applies to diva's, AJ and her feud with Kaitlyn, for me personally was when the WWE rightly upped their game with a diva's angle and rightly so, because soon as that happened and they were given substantial time, we saw both massive improvements with both AJ and Kaitlyn and to me, it just showed that anyone who doubted either of these girls (or diva's in general as they do) ... proved that there is actually more within these girls that meets the eye, the problem is nine times out of ten they don't give them enough to work with, it limits them and then they are judged based solely on this and to be honest, the people who feel the way they do about Paige ... I can understand completely because regardless of what she's done previously, they only know what they see on the main roster, which is what they watch and where it matters ... so is this the Diva in questions fault that's under the spotlight ... absolutely not, but is it wrong for those people to feel the way they do ... nope.

It's not coincidence that both AJ and Kaitlyn showed vast improvement once they were given more screen time and a substantial amount of storyline to work with, I loved Kaitlyn, but AJ definitely shined the most out of that whole feud ... and Kaitlyn showed some impressive qualities also, so this is absolute credit to both the girls.

With Paige, they need to find her shtick pretty much, she needs her comfort zone and she needs to be given the best material to run with and bring the best out of her, think of Randy Orton ... he's been around long enough that we know his capabilities, put him in a heel role and he excels massively, put him in a face role, he's boring, doesn't show much and it's not in his strength's, now add on top of this the creative freedom Orton obviously gets (more so than a lot of the talents let alone the Diva's), it's a lot easier for him to be at the top and be criticised because everything is there for him to work with and be criticise upon, even though in todays WWE Orton is still very much restricted, imagine this ten times over for a diva.

This is why, when you consider AJ Lee and what she's done, you really can't knock the girl, I love Paige, I'm not a fan of AJ at all ... but I can see why she's good, I can see why people like her and I can see her qualities also, she just doesn't appeal to me personally ... however I can also see a lot of things in Paige too, even from what she's done on the main roster as I never really watched her on the UK scene here and I don't really watch much NXT ... I can just see there is something about this girl that is good and very unique, she's like a ticking bomb waiting to explode and once she's give the right amount of material and right material to run with (with a little creative freedom too would be a bonus but we know that's not likely for a diva) ... but I think she's going to surprise people and she is going to impress the most sceptical of fans, BUT ... and this is in no way an excuse for me to defend Paige ... she DOES need the right material to work with, that is the same for any talent and they did eventually find this with AJ, which also took a while to do ... but they got there.

It's not a case of me just being a fan and defending Paige simply because I fancy her, but I do feel there is a lot to her that is often unfairly criticised, she is new to the roster, she'll have allsorts of people running her career now and putting things into her ear giving advice from this person, that person, so on and so forth, then the powers that be telling her to do things this way, do them that way ... which is what I say in regards to this whole 'it's my house now' ... somebody will no doubt have said to her backstage 'Paige, do this 'It's my house now' .. with passion and aggression like this' (think of Vince with Droze and the whole 'HE'S GONNA PUKE' thing) ... this is what people will be saying to Paige now, I guarantee ... and then she's just going out there and doing things the way people have told her to do it, even if she feels uncomfortable with it or would prefer to do it some other way she feels would bring out the best in her, not that I'm saying she is uncomfortable with this, but you get my point.

Paige does seem to be getting a little more praise with this heel turn she's been going towards and that's nice, it's good because our talents need encouragement if we want them to succeed and if we want our talents to give us the best product possible, we need to encourage this and them, which isn't something that happens all that much, Curtis Axel is a prime example of a good talent that's just shit on too much for other things, so we squash him, yet he could actually be something way more than what he currently is, we just don't overly allow it half the time and that's often the problem ... that said, I don't think it's a case of people want Paige to fail, I think people want to see more out of Paige and specially those who have heard all this talk about her being so good on the indies and in NXT .... when she's come to the roster, they've felt disappointed, so maybe people either hyped her up too much and gave her way too much to live up to in regards to people expectations cause of this, or she's been way too restricted and watered down by the WWE it's just putting her in a position and completely holding her back from showcasing this ... personally, I feel it's a bit of both ... and the same scenario seems to happen with Emma (so doubt this is coincidence) ... it's just Emma's got it easy because she's never been given diva's champion or been in anything that doesn't involve Santino ... so it's a different ball game really and the expectations are less, there is no spotlight for Emma and she's not under the magnifying glass.

I hope that made sense but that's pretty much what I feel it is really, and this is all people need to understand I feel.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Which really pisses me off, because you can tell Reigns is a company guy that's just going along with this bootleg badass they want him to be, but I digress. I get your points, but every great wrestler has broken out by adlibbing and putting a piece of themselves into their character. If you don't believe in yourself, then no one else will. Reigns gets the best reviews when he improvs.
> 
> Paige has come a long way in this department, and you could tell, especially now, that she didn't want any part of that smiling babyface clueless rookie horseshit. She looked so out of place, and performed poorly as a result. She is taking this heel persona to the next level and making me buy into it-I like that.*


Reigns is without a doubt restricted and I don't think it's fair to judge him so early on, it seems a little pre-judgemental to be doing this right now, give him a few years down the line ... then yeah, we'll probably be able to give him certain critic if he's still coming across to many the way he currently is (although there are people who just won't want to credit him no matter what so those opinions are irrelevant), but he absolutely is prematurely judged right now, and I'm not even a fan of Reigns, I just feel he is.

The only thing is, like I mentioned previously, he has a lot more to work with than any diva does, let alone one put under the microscope and the spotlight so much with so much expectations built up expecting to impress, it's kinda made it a little bit too much for Paige really ... she's not given enough to work with to bring out these expectations, let alone anything in general for a new diva on the roster.

And yeah I know, I have actually seen you credit Paige in regards to this heel turn a couple of times, so I don't think it's all about 'Oh I just want to knock Paige' with you, I just think a lot of conversations go on to being really defensive and then obviously that fires back with more critic ... and that's what happens and where it comes from, it happens with all talents and clashes of fans, cause that's what it is.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Empress said:


> +1
> 
> I can't rep ya but this is so true. A lot of people also hate Reigns because they are sheep and following the crowd. But you have to be able to give credit where it's due and cut these new talents some slack. I'm glad that I didn't let my initial impressions of Paige be the end of it. She's really impressed me as a heel.


Absolutely spot on, exactly how it should be in regards to things here, with all talents.

When they are new, how much of it do you really think is them and their potential, probably not a lot, they're probably uncomfortable and hate doing a lot of things too and this is why it's different and why when someone who is so highly regarded pre-WWE main roster, they suffer so much.


----------



## PRODIGY

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Random question though, can an AJ fan also be a Paige fan, is there any? ha


There's some people on here who like them both. AJ is cool I'm just not into her. Naomi is my second favorite behind Paige until Becky Lynch or Sasha Banks get's called up to the main roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Agreed on all points except Curtis Axel. They gave him a huge main event push, the IC title, and a match with Triple H. What more did you want from them?* aige

*I guess we can discuss that here:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ut-curtis-axel-now-hes-been-roster-while.html


*And question for Arrogantly Grateful: if Paige weren't British, would you be nearly as invested in her?*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *Agreed on all points except Curtis Axel. They gave him a huge main event push, the IC title, and a match with Triple H. What more did you want from them?* aige
> 
> *I guess we can discuss that here:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ut-curtis-axel-now-hes-been-roster-while.html
> 
> 
> *And question for Arrogantly Grateful: if Paige weren't British, would you be nearly as invested in her?*


Well I won't get into much of a Curtis Axel conversation here with it being a Paige thread but they gave him the IC title and were booking him as Heyman's bitch, it wasn't fair to be honest I felt, but that's a whole different story.

In regards to the Paige thing, yeah, I genuinely would, I don't like a talent simply cause they're British or anything like that, I either like them, or I don't, British Bulldog going up against Bret Hart at Summerslam 92 in the UK, that huge match for the IC title, I wanted Bret Hart to win this, I was a fan of Bret over the British Bulldog by far, I like Wade Barrett, but that's because I like him, not cause he's British, William Regal is good too, but that's cause he's good ... so it really doesn't make a difference to me in regards to if they're British or not, there is just something I really like about Paige that I can't quite put my finger on as such and pin point it (she's actually pretty much opposite to everything I usually like) ... but it's really genuinely nothing to do with her nationality, it's just that I simply like her and that's pure honesty there


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Well I won't get into much of a Curtis Axel conversation here with it being a Paige thread but they gave him the IC title and were booking him as Heyman's bitch, it wasn't fair to be honest I felt, but that's a whole different story.
> 
> In regards to the Paige thing, yeah, I genuinely would, I don't like a talent simply cause they're British or anything like that, I either like them, or I don't, British Bulldog going up against Bret Hart at Summerslam 92 in the UK, that huge match for the IC title, I wanted Bret Hart to win this, I was a fan of Bret over the British Bulldog by far, I like Wade Barrett, but that's because I like him, not cause he's British, William Regal is good too, but that's cause he's good ... so it really doesn't make a difference to me in regards to if they're British or not, there is just something I really like about Paige that I can't quite put my finger on as such and pin point it (she's actually pretty much opposite to everything I usually like) ... but it's really genuinely nothing to do with her nationality, it's just that I simply like her and that's pure honesty there


*Sounds good









Even if you had, I wouldn't knock you for it, because there's nothing wrong with having hometown favorites, but I have seen a lot of people who do like her for this.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you had, I wouldn't knock you for it, because there's nothing wrong with having hometown favorites, but I have seen a lot of people who do like her for this.*


Ha, yeah, nah, it's not something I go by really, I mean Dean Ambrose is my absolute favourite on the current roster right now ... and that's simply because he's good and I like him.

Although yeah, patriotism is never a bad thing, but it can sometimes be a reason to be blind to a talent a little more, if that makes sense, even the WWE know this because that's why they make their main faces very patriotic, I mean when you think about it, Hulk Hogan, Lex Luger and John Cena have all been pushed as main faces and every one of them have been patriotic, not a bad thing, but they know it add's that extra element of reason for why many people will like them ... it just doesn't always work, as Lex Luger showed lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Ha, yeah, nah, it's not something I go by really, I mean Dean Ambrose is my absolute favourite on the current roster right now ... and that's simply because he's good and I like him.
> 
> Although yeah, patriotism is never a bad thing, but it can sometimes be a reason to be blind to a talent a little more, if that makes sense, even the WWE know this because that's why they make their main faces very patriotic, I mean when you think about it, Hulk Hogan, Lex Luger and John Cena have all been pushed as main faces and every one of them have been patriotic, not a bad thing, but they know it add's that extra element of reason for why many people will like them ... *it just doesn't always work, as Lex Luger showed lol *


*Haha, exactly! I'm from Nashville and couldn't give a rat's ass about Jeff Jarrett :draper2*


----------



## PRODIGY

The Reigns Train said:


> *Haha, exactly! I'm from Nashville and couldn't give a rat's ass about Jeff Jarrett :draper2*


Awesome! You're from the South so am I.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

:mark:


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> :mark:


Long Island:mark: Also do I have time to buy the cheap tix for Brooklyn or do they sell out in a few days?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Evan and Isles fan should meet in person. I'm sure you'd become good friends.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *Haha, exactly! I'm from Nashville and couldn't give a rat's ass about Jeff Jarrett :draper2*


Oh bloody hell, I hated that whole country music Jeff Jarrett gimmick lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *Haha, exactly! I'm from Nashville and couldn't give a rat's ass about Jeff Jarrett :draper2*


Random, but is Taylor Swift popular in Nashville?


----------



## Café de René

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Random question though, can an AJ fan also be a Paige fan, is there any? ha







Well to be honest I'm more of an AJ guy originally. 

I've always liked Paige though, I just wasn't that much into her, but recently she kinda won me over... aige

It's funny because I expected the feud to make me act like a stupid mark and hate on Paige, yet here I am praising her on the Paige thread !


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Random, but is Taylor Swift popular in Nashville?


*She's huge down here. We still mock her for writing a song about every bad relationship, but her music is good. There has to be a point where you look at yourself, and she just hasn't gotten there yet aige*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Café de René said:


> Well to be honest I'm more of an AJ guy originally.
> 
> I've always liked Paige though, I just wasn't that much into her, but recently she kinda won me over... aige
> 
> It's funny because I expected the feud to make me act like a stupid mark and hate on Paige, yet here I am praising her on the Paige thread !


Haha, I just kinda wondered really if there are any big fans of both


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *She's huge down here. We still mock her for writing a song about every bad relationship, but her music is good. There has to be a point where you look at yourself, and she just hasn't gotten there yet aige*


Ha yeah, I could imagine it going either way for her really, but that's interesting to know anyway


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

islesfan13 said:


> Long Island:mark: Also do I have time to buy the cheap tix for Brooklyn or do they sell out in a few days?


Beats the hell out of me. I don't put money into WWE because the product is not yet up to my standards.



The Reigns Train said:


> *Evan and Isles fan should meet in person. I'm sure you'd become good friends.*


Imagine people become friends based upon their favorite Diva, wonder if that's happened before.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Imagine people become friends based upon their favorite Diva, wonder if that's happened before.


*Added Empress on Facebook and I visit Philly a few times a year. It can happen aige *(I love this smiley)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Empress from that hardcore Philly neighbourhood eh? Awesome.


How about the Tennessee Cowboy James Storm, Reigns Train? Big fan of him myself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Empress from that hardcore Philly neighbourhood eh? Awesome.
> 
> 
> How about the Tennessee Cowboy James Storm, Reigns Train? Big fan of him myself.


*I was a fan of Beer Money and stopped caring when they split. TNA dropped off for me in late 2011.



So uhh, about Paige. Would any of you think it'll take away from her character to get a tan? Do you think the paleness makes her unique?*


----------



## Freeway.86

This was posted in another thread, but I feel it has to be posted here too!


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Which really pisses me off, because you can tell Reigns is a company guy that's just going along with this bootleg badass they want him to be, but I digress. I get your points, but every great wrestler has broken out by adlibbing and putting a piece of themselves into their character. If you don't believe in yourself, then no one else will. Reigns gets the best reviews when he improvs.
> 
> Paige has come a long way in this department, and you could tell, especially now, that she didn't want any part of that smiling babyface clueless rookie horseshit. She looked so out of place, and performed poorly as a result. She is taking this heel persona to the next level and making me buy into it-I like that.*


It says I can't rep you again, but I totally agree with this.

With new people to the roster, I don't think they have any place to pick and chose how they're booked but you can tell when someone isn't performing well in a role. As luck would have it, Reigns is actually performing well in his role. They've restricted what he says on the mic which is good because it isn't his strong suit. He hits the big spots, he's booked as being dominant and explosive and it works for him for now. I'm just hoping that it doesn't become a tired act because I think without character progression, he could stall.

With Paige, it was mind numbingly obvious that she just wasn't comfortable in that act. Anyone who had seen her perform anywhere else, and pretty much any fan could tell that there something that wasn't quite right, that's because her character was...nothing. There was nothing there, and she isn't to blame for that. She will have been told how to act and there wasn't any substance. I think that at this stage, Paige does need a specific character to work with to guide her in how to come across and how to act.

She has that with this character. With the persona she has now, she has certain attributes. You can tell she's arrogant, you can tell she's manipulative, she's insincere, she's unconcerned etc which makes the character easier to do well, and with that, its easier for the fans to understand. She's proving that with good booking she can thrive which I'm glad about, because during the face run I was worried that due to how bland the act was they would just drop Paige all together.

Reigns Train. I think I've probably called you a blind hater at some point (or something to that nature) but I can tell that you're subjective and will give praise where praise is due. So, apologies. Although I still won't think twice about arguing if I think you're wrong. 

EDIT: In regards to the paleness. I think it's positive for her, it makes her stand out. I think she's capable of getting a tan, but it's something unique about the way she looks in the WWE. Nobody (aside from Sheamus) is of that colour. It also works well with the dark hair/attire I suppose.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you had, I wouldn't knock you for it, because there's nothing wrong with having hometown favorites, but I have seen a lot of people who do like her for this.*


I'll admit I favor Paige over AJ (for the record i like both) due to patriotism but it's only a little of the reason the main reason was the Documentary about her family that aired over here, just something about Saraya Jade Bevis drew me in and after I saw that first thing I did when it finished was research Britani Knight and found she was actually a really talented wrestler and engaging character, the first thing I saw was these




 - 3:00 on this is pure gold :cheer 





I've pretty followed her career since then and very happy to see he on the main roster now even more now she seems to be finding her feet and a character to work with things are now looking up for Paige and she is looking to have a bright future.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


> *Added Empress on Facebook and I visit Philly a few times a year. It can happen aige *(I love this smiley)


I love this guy! Reigns Train is pretty awesome. I have great conversations with him, 177 and The Boy Wonder on Facebook. I'm also a New Yorker. Brooklyn born and Philly seasoned.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Reigns Train said:


> *I was a fan of Beer Money and stopped caring when they split. TNA dropped off for me in late 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> So uhh, about Paige. Would any of you think it'll take away from her character to get a tan? Do you think the paleness makes her unique?*


Nah I like her pale. Contrasts well with her raven hair and makes her stand out. Plus I find her hotter that way :dance



Freeway.86 said:


> This was posted in another thread, but I feel it has to be posted here too!


Sweet mother of God :wall bama4


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *I was a fan of Beer Money and stopped caring when they split. TNA dropped off for me in late 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> So uhh, about Paige. Would any of you think it'll take away from her character to get a tan? Do you think the paleness makes her unique?*


It's funny, I was just about to start watching Impact when I found out the SPIKE TV thing. And if TNA folds, they should seriously get Gail Kim. Her vs. Paige or Natalya? Don't care about feuds, just want to see them wrestle. :mark:

Will it take away from her character for her to be tan? Not the way her character is right now, but it absolutely does add to her uniqueness. I find myself attracted to pale brunettes more than anything else, so maybe I'm just selfish. 

And I personally think that if she ever gets busted open in a match with weapons or something, the visual is a lot more striking than it would be on golden-brown AJ or someone else. This is me being really hopeful because the odds of that happening are not high.


----------



## tommo010

Empress said:


> I love this guy! Reigns Train is pretty awesome. I have great conversations with him, 177 and The Boy Wonder on Facebook. I'm also a New Yorker. Brooklyn born and Philly seasoned.


I'll admit Reigns Train struck me as a biased AJ mark at first but after a few debates with him I realized we want similar things from the product and while I think he can be a little overly critical of Paige (mainly due to the Paige marks over doing it) he at least can see Paige's potential is open to her progression on the roster and I can respect that. aige


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Yeah, she's gorgeous, there is just something about her and the pale thing just suits her to a tee.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just noticed AG added that line about Paige to his signature :banderas :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

RAVEN said:


> Just noticed AG added that line about Paige to his signature :banderas :lmao


Ha, it wasn't me (said in my best Shaggy voice) lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

tommo010 said:


> I'll admit Reigns Train struck me as a biased AJ mark at first but after a few debates with him I realized we want similar things from the product and while I think he can be a little overly critical of Paige (mainly due to the Paige marks over doing it) he at least can see Paige's potential is open to her progression on the roster and I can respect that. aige


I'm still a little wary of the PAIGE WILL NEVER BE AS IMPORTANT, RELEVANT, OR GOOD AS AJ EVER. :lel

It hasn't been that long.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You can criticize me as much as you like for this (not meant sarcastically) but I think it's pretty much like this, Paige during her face run was pretty limited to what she was doing, I think anyone can see this is clear, unless someone is given a substantial amount of time to work with, there is only so much that can be done and so much limitations are out there, this specially applies to diva's, AJ and her feud with Kaitlyn, for me personally was when the WWE rightly upped their game with a diva's angle and rightly so, because soon as that happened and they were given substantial time, we saw both massive improvements with both AJ and Kaitlyn and to me, it just showed that anyone who doubted either of these girls (or diva's in general as they do) ... proved that there is actually more within these girls that meets the eye, the problem is nine times out of ten they don't give them enough to work with, it limits them and then they are judged based solely on this and to be honest, the people who feel the way they do about Paige ... I can understand completely because regardless of what she's done previously, they only know what they see on the main roster, which is what they watch and where it matters ... so is this the Diva in questions fault that's under the spotlight ... absolutely not, but is it wrong for those people to feel the way they do ... nope.
> 
> It's not coincidence that both AJ and Kaitlyn showed vast improvement once they were given more screen time and a substantial amount of storyline to work with, I loved Kaitlyn, but AJ definitely shined the most out of that whole feud ... and Kaitlyn showed some impressive qualities also, so this is absolute credit to both the girls.


Vast improvement lol. AJ shined all the way back during her time on the NXT reality show. YOU saw vast improvement because you weren't paying attention to how good she already was.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Randumo24 said:


> Vast improvement lol. AJ shined all the way back during her time on the NXT reality show. YOU saw vast improvement because you weren't paying attention to how good she already was.


Wow, did you just take that as a diss and get defensive over that? 

That feud, for me personally showed vast improvement for AJ than I had ever seen, previous to that she wasn't doing anything any more outstanding than any other diva on the roster, soon as her and Kaitlyn got that whole time together during that feud, they both showed major vast improvement, something that hadn't been seen before to that degree.

So yeah, as I said in the post originally, this feud automatically showed what these girls already had on the main roster because they were given the vast amount of time and something of substance to showcase it, which wasn't being seen before on the main roster, so you actually credited exactly what I was saying by saying this in regards to AJ on NXT cause no, I never watched that with her on it and I only saw what she did on the main roster, which was not a lot until she was involved with substantial storylines such as the Kitlyn feud, the GM and the with Bryan, Kane, Ziggler etc., in other words we got to see what AJ was capable of once she was given this, which is the exact same scenario for Paige, cause people feel this about her NXT and pre WWE work which is valid, so you actually confirmed exactly what I was saying to be correct there, if she gets something substantial like this to get her teeth into, she'll shine, as it will for many diva's talents once given this, that's where the litmus test is at.

We never get to see them enough for them to showcase it but when we do, it shines, and it's the same for Paige which people haven't seen on the main roster, specially her critics.

It's the same thing, so thank you for proving that here.


----------



## tommo010

Randumo24 said:


> Vast improvement lol. AJ shined all the way back during her time on the NXT reality show. YOU saw vast improvement because you weren't paying attention to how good she already was.


Where as this guy takes bias to a whole other level to border line delusion aige


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:booka Vintage randumo24


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> Where as this guy takes bias to a whole other level to border line delusion aige


Obviously if they dissed what I said in that quoted post lol 

Sometimes I think people just read what they wanna read then act on it, without actually reading it properly, must have saw something, read it a certain way then defence mechanism comes out lol 

That was mad that lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :booka Vintage randumo24


lol, proper mad that


----------



## tommo010

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Obviously if they dissed what I said in that quoted post lol
> 
> Sometimes I think people just read what they wanna read then act on it, without actually reading it properly, must have saw something, read it a certain way then defence mechanism comes out lol
> 
> That was mad that lol


His best was claiming that AJ's bump on Smackdown was a 10ft fall :aryalol

Edit- actually his last post in the AJ thread is a pretty good example too :draper2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Random question though, can an AJ fan also be a Paige fan, is there any? ha


I am a fan both Paige and AJ Lee equal.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

-_- Everyone tries to read more into what I say than what I said.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Aj lee is more in the realm of cute. Whilst Paige to me
is other worldly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Everyone back off from Randumo pls. Nice dude, victim of injustice.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> His best was claiming that AJ's bump on Smackdown was a 10ft fall :aryalol


lol, I just proper shook my head at that and was like 'what' ... what did he even read lol

Ah well haha, entertainment of the day I guess ha


----------



## tommo010

Randumo24 said:


> -_- Everyone tries to read more into what I say than what I said.


No you're biased plain and simple, you refuse to acknowledge that even AJ has her faults.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> That's the thing; she hadn't done anything to warrant praise for accomplishments(on the main roster), but DT still recognized her as a future star:*


You know, I can see why you would like them. They're critical without being "lol pissbreak" about the divas division, and they share a lot of your opinions, and know how to get them across logically. Fun, thanks for the share. Wonder what they'll think about this feud after it's all said and done..



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Random question though, can an AJ fan also be a Paige fan, is there any? ha


Longtime AJ fan, been in her corner pretty much most of her career, even through that phase where she legit WAS RAW. She had a lot of haters back then, "why is she with the male talent" "whis is she the GM" blablabla, but always supporterd here. I think next Summerslam might be the first time in her career that I want her to lose, go figure.



The Reigns Train said:


> Paige has come a long way in this department, and you could tell, especially now, that she didn't want any part of that smiling babyface clueless rookie horseshit. She looked so out of place, and performed poorly as a result. * She is taking this heel persona to the next level and making me buy into it-I like that.*


Anyone ever tell you you're a lot more likeable when you're not disagreeing? :duck 



tommo010 said:


> I'll admit I favor Paige over AJ (for the record i like both) due to patriotism but it's only a little of the reason the main reason was the Documentary about her family that aired over here, just something about Saraya Jade Bevis drew me in and after I saw that first thing I did when it finished was research Britani Knight and found she was actually a really talented wrestler and engaging character, the first thing I saw was these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 3:00 on this is pure gold :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've pretty followed her career since then and very happy to see he on the main roster now even more now she seems to be finding her feet and a character to work with things are now looking up for Paige and she is looking to have a bright future.


My story is quite similar. The moment I saw the documentary, I was in that girl's corner. I'm not from the UK, but the UK is a lot more similar to the Netherlands than America is, and I could relate to that girl because of it. Not just her mind you, the whole family. I know people like her mum and dad, like her brothers. I know the kind of people. Their true heart for the game, their desire to make it big, setbacks, succes, hard goodbyes.. I LOVE that documentary. It's like, realistic but feel good at the same time, if that makes sense. So yeah, I was in Paige's corner from then, then being the early FCW days, like right around the feud with Audrey Marie (was it?).

I was extremely happy when they called her up, but disappointed that she didn't get to feud with AJ from the getgo, the lack of a feud with Tamina, the lack of personality, the feud with Fox being all about re-establishing Fox.. and that, as hyped as she was coming in, nothing was done to quiet down the naysayers an instant divas reign at her debut would ultimately and logically create.

However, it being early days still, I do feel like Paige has already to some extent proven that she indeed does have that "it" factor now that this heelturn is underway. We all know how people like Steph and Triple H see her, so I expect her push to be above average for divas standards and I expect her to run with it, especially if this takes off and she's allowed to run amok. With praise will come confidence, and natural ability will kick in. So I'm confident I'm going to have the good fortune of seeing her perform on my tv on a fairly regular basis, and I'm happy about it.

I'm even more happy with this current feud with Paige, because AJ is my other longterm favorite. They're starting to mesh together, and I can't wait to see where it goes in the weeks leading up to Summerslam. My 2 favorite divas in a feud for the title that spans several ppv's and involves a ton of fun and "different" segmentes.. if they give them a halfway decent amount of time at Summerslam, I will literally have NOTHING to complain about anymore. Lucky, that's what I am.. :waffle


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> No you're biased plain and simple, you refuse to acknowledge that even AJ has her faults.


That's the thing though, I wasn't even knocking AJ, I was complimenting her there with that lol

That feud, for me, absolutely showcased her talents which were held back previously, that's what I was saying about she showed vast improvement there to what we saw previously on the roster, then it was like 'How dare you say she showed improvement, she was already good' ... that's pretty much what it was lol 

I never said she wasn't, my word lol


----------



## Empress

The Regent Alien. said:


> Aj lee is more in the realm of cute. Whilst Paige to me
> is other worldly.


Paige is beautiful. She's got the look. People always mock certain wrestlers for having the look but it doesn't hurt to have it. She could model some stuff for the WWE or get mainstream exposure.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I only found it funny when people wrote her off after a few weeks and proclaimed she'll never be a success. Like, she's 21 NOW. Got atleast a decade in her. How can anyone predict the future lol.

Watching her be a vanilla babyface without any character direction and having meaningless matches was painful. Now that she's finally getting a chance- she's changing people's perceptions slowly. And watching her earlier videos from her time in the indies as Britani Knight, I can say she was born to be a heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'm still a little wary of the PAIGE WILL NEVER BE AS IMPORTANT, RELEVANT, OR GOOD AS AJ EVER. :lel
> 
> It hasn't been that long.


*I stand by it. Don't get ahead of yourself. She is doing a good job as a heel, but has a LOOONG way to go before touching AJ's resume.*


----------



## PRODIGY

The Reigns Train said:


> *I stand by it. Don't get ahead of yourself. She is doing a good job as a heel, but has a LOOONG way to go before touching AJ's resume.*


A long way lol. AJ has made a name for herself I get that but you're speaking like she's on some Trish Stratus status.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^^^I think that mainly due to aj wearing more than one hat in
her career. Gm and in-ring wrestler. But i really dont see paige interested
in anything else but being a wrestler.

Paige would be bored as gm. I can see paige saying im bored of
talking. Can i start fighting..BLOODY HELL!!!

But with paiges b-day coming around summerslam will mark her 10th year
as a wrestler.


----------



## tommo010

Empress said:


> Paige is beautiful. She's got the look. People always mock certain wrestlers for having the look but it doesn't hurt to have it. She could model some stuff for the WWE or get mainstream exposure.


To quote her mother, 



> She's a pretty little thing, shes eye candy on posters, shes money in merchandise, just having her face on my stuff I can guarantee selling it, she's got the grace she's got the poise, she's got everything you need she is the star, it's a once in a lifetime thing to have a product like this forget she is my daughter she is a product


----------



## PRODIGY

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^^I think that mainly due to aj wearing more than one hat in
> her career. Gm and in-ring wrestler. But i really dont see paige interested
> in anything else but being a wrestler.
> 
> Paige would be bored as gm. I can see paige saying im bored of
> talking. Can i start fighting..BLOODY HELL!!!
> 
> But with paiges b-day coming around summerslam will mark her 10th year
> as a wrestler.



I see what he meant by that know. So in that case he does have a point.


----------



## TD Stinger

2 things about Paige

#1: Why is she always in her ring gear for every segment? Whether she's doing commentary or just something backstage, she always just wears her ring gear. It just doesn't make it feel authentic. Now, I'm a straight male. Do I like seeing Paige in her more revealing ring attire? Of course I do. But A., she's a naturally attractive woman and has a great body, she'd look good in anything and B. it would feel more real see to see her in casual attire when she's not wrestling. Keep her jacket, get an undershirt, and some jeans we're good.

#2: Now that she's a heel, can she please go back to wearing black. Seriously, she wore black her entire FCW/NXT run and but switched to purple right before she debuted. Again, she still looks hot. That's not the issue. I just feel it's the best color for her. And I'm not saying to switch to an earlier attire. Just make a black version of her current attire. Again, why is a straight male concerned about the color of her ring gear? Hell if I know, I guess I'm just crazy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

RAVEN said:


> I only found it funny when people wrote her off after a few weeks and proclaimed she'll never be a success. Like, she's 21 NOW. Got atleast a decade in her. How can anyone predict the future lol.
> 
> Watching her be a vanilla babyface without any character direction and having meaningless matches was painful. Now that she's finally getting a chance- she's changing people's perceptions slowly. And watching her earlier videos from her time in the indies as Britani Knight, I can say she was born to be a heel.


Well in short terms some of the posters just didn't feel Paige as a baby face cause she was lacking character which I can understand to a certain extend. Right I can tell you people has been wanting Paige to improve on the main roster. But now Paige has finally starting to get a character after 3 months and a recent heel turn has change a few perspectives. I have been a Paige fan since her indies days in 2011. Back then I knew she had it in her and she has had a character from those day and still these days. But now finally the WWE Main Roster Bookers are finally giving Paige a restart here. Yes Britani Knight was born to be a heel, you can tell.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Legasee said:


> A long way lol. AJ has made a name for herself I get that but you're speaking *like she's on some Trish Stratus status*.


I think she has a decent shot at getting there if she sticks around for long enough tbh. I think the same applies to Paige. AJ definitely has quite a headstart though. The stockholm syndrome abusive boyfriend stuff with Bryan, the whole "crazy stalker chick" storyline with Punk, Bryan and then Cena, the run with Ziggler (she was right there in the ring with him after he cashed in), being GM and feuding with Vicky, the record setting title reign, the pipebombshell, she's done a ton of stuff her relatively short time here, so those are some pretty big shoes to fill, ain't no shame in that. AJ has been way ahead of the pack for quite some time now. The fact they're having such a lengthy feud is a pretty huge rub for Paige. The question now becomes, does she put Paige over? Finding that out is getting more exciting to me by the week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> I think she has a decent shot at getting there if she sticks around for long enough tbh. I think the same applies to Paige. AJ definitely has quite a headstart though. The stockholm syndrome abusive boyfriend stuff with Bryan, the whole "crazy stalker chick" storyline with Punk, Bryan and then Cena, the run with Ziggler (she was right there in the ring with him after he cashed in), being GM and feuding with Vicky, the record setting title reign, the pipebombshell, she's done a ton of stuff her relatively short time here, so those are some pretty big shoes to fill, ain't no shame in that. AJ has been way ahead of the pack for quite some time now. The fact they're having such a lengthy feud is a pretty huge rub for Paige. The question now becomes, does she put Paige over? Finding that out is getting more exciting to me by the week.


*Exactly, and Paige is far from being in a position to carry the division if AJ were to leave. Face or heel, she's just not ready to do that.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *Exactly, and Paige is far from being in a position to carry the division if AJ were to leave. Face or heel, she's just not ready to do that.*


Oh agreed, AJ shouldn't go anywhere, the division definitely needs her. With the current roster getting to a halfway decent status, new girls coming in from NXT and even more foaming at the mouth to follow in THEIR footsteps, there's actually room for real improvement right now. AJ will have to play a huge part in building up the credibility, but now with several girls including Paige apparently eager to follow her example we might actually get somewhere. 

I just don't think AJ needs the title for that :sansa


----------



## Joshi Judas

That was another reason for her disappointing run. AJ only dropped the title coz she was leaving and if they hoped for a new diva, one week old on the main roster to carry the division, then they needed good storylines and feuds of which there were none.
It was too much too soon.

In hindsight, I'm kinda happy coz AJ's absence made her a default face and now we get heel Paige. Works out for the better for me.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Maybe, in a couple of years, the Division won't need someone to carry it.


----------



## tommo010

TD Stinger said:


> 2 things about Paige
> 
> #1: Why is she always in her ring gear for every segment?


My guess would be the same reason CM Punk was always in his ring gear, so she's ready to fight at anytime aige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Oh agreed, AJ shouldn't go anywhere, the division definitely needs her. With the current roster getting to a halfway decent status, new girls coming in from NXT and even more foaming at the mouth to follow in THEIR footsteps, there's actually room for real improvement right now. AJ will have to play a huge part in building up the credibility, but now with several girls including Paige apparently eager to follow her example we might actually get somewhere.
> 
> I just don't think AJ needs the title for that :sansa


*You're right, she doesn't. However, with Paige as a heel, AJ has more potential feuds. People complain about the redundancy of AJ's reign, but they'll only get more of the same if Paige goes over aige*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *Exactly, and Paige is far from being in a position to carry the division if AJ were to leave. Face or heel, she's just not ready to do that.*


Nah she's not, don't think anyone could expect her to be, AJ's built herself up over time to get to this place and she's done it well too because she's constantly kept the momentum going throughout various roles too.


----------



## tommo010

Bearodactyl said:


> Oh agreed, AJ shouldn't go anywhere, the division definitely needs her. With the current roster getting to a halfway decent status, new girls coming in from NXT and even more foaming at the mouth to follow in THEIR footsteps, there's actually room for real improvement right now. AJ will have to play a huge part in building up the credibility, but now with several girls including Paige apparently eager to follow her example we might actually get somewhere.
> 
> I just don't think AJ needs the title for that :sansa


I agree and I actually feel AJ holding the title while she's helping build this credibility would be detrimental to that rebuilding if she has another lengthy reign. The rub Paige would get winning at Summerslam now will sell her heel character and free up AJ to help the up coming divas from NxT like Sasha Banks without the title over shadowing the feud and getting the same situation we had with Paige's debut. These last couple of week have shown me Paige can hold the title and run with this gimmick for couple of PPVs while further developing her character.



The Reigns Train said:


> *You're right, she doesn't. However, with Paige as a heel, AJ has more potential feuds. People complain about the redundancy of AJ's reign, but they'll only get more of the same if Paige goes over aige*


AJ's only real feud would be Nikki Bella (if they actually heel turn her)who I feel is months away from being available to work a program with AJ she has a program with Steph and Brie to finish first. I've explained up there ^^^ why I wouldn't have AJ feud with NxT call ups as champion. While Paige wouldn't have a feud on the level of Nikki and AJ she'd benefit from a couple of squash feuds to make her look unstoppable before dropping the title back to AJ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> I agree and I actually feel AJ holding the title while she's helping build this credibility would be detrimental to that rebuilding if she has another lengthy reign. The rub Paige would get winning at Summerslam now will sell her heel character and free up AJ to help the up coming divas from NxT like Sasha Banks without the title over shadowing the feud and getting the same situation we had with Paige's debut. These last couple of week have shown me Paige can hold the title and run with this gimmick for couple of PPVs while further developing her character.


*I think it makes more sense to complete her character and THEN give her the belt. The belt should never be used to get someone over. It failed for Sheamus and Del Rio, it failed for Paige's face run, and it isn't wise to give it back to her so soon. Let her generate some heat, peak interest on her own, without the AJ rub, and then give her another run if she warrants it.*



tommo010 said:


> AJ's only real feud would be Nikki Bella (if they actually heel turn her)who I feel is months away from being available to work a program with AJ she has a program with Steph and Brie to finish first. I've explained up there ^^^ why I wouldn't have AJ feud with NxT call ups as champion.


*I also think AJ should stay away from the NXT call ups because she would vastly overshadow them. Let them establish themselves as threats against the other girls, then work their way up to AJ. We don't want to shoot them to the top of the ladder without climbing the rungs. They'll have nowhere to go but down.

I would suggest Sasha to feud with Summer Rae, slowly pull her away from Layla, and simultaneously build two credible threats to later challenge the champion. They have good chemistry, they have history in NXT, and they have the attitude the division needs to thrive.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> I agree and I actually feel AJ holding the title while she's helping build this credibility would be detrimental to that rebuilding if she has another lengthy reign. The rub Paige would get winning at Summerslam now will sell her heel character and free up AJ to help the up coming divas from NxT like Sasha Banks without the title over shadowing the feud and getting the same situation we had with Paige's debut. These last couple of week have shown me Paige can hold the title and run with this gimmick for couple of PPVs while further developing her character.


I wholeheartedly agree. Just gonna have to wait and see a couple more weeks to find out what the WWE thinks the best plan going forward is. Either way they decide, there's gonna be some people that are gonna need convincing it was the right way to go. I hope the booking afterwards will make us all happy!


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *I think it makes more sense to complete her character and THEN give her the belt. The belt should never be used to get someone over. It failed for Sheamus and Del Rio, it failed for Paige's face run, and it isn't wise to give it back to her so soon. Let her generate some heat, peak interest on her own, without the AJ rub, and then give her another run if she warrants it.*


While it makes sense it also achieves nothing and adds to the problems that would arise with another long AJ reign, Paige's next reign will all depend on booking not so much on how Paige is seen because it's easier for a heel to run with an "undeserved" title reign due to heel shenanigans, looking at her current state as a character she would benefit of going over AJ to prove it's actually "her house" for now, the best possible of booking of a title switch would be similar to AJ and Kaitlyn and use AJ's crazy gimmick and Paige's mind games being the downfall of AJ by having her beat herself by not finishing Paige when she had the chance too for Paige to capitalize on that, she'd gain good amount of heat for winning this way and being a champion because of this and as a heel the heat is what counts the most.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> While it makes sense it also achieves nothing and adds to the problems that would arise with another long AJ reign, Paige's next reign will all depend on booking not so much on how Paige is seen because it's easier for a heel to run with an "undeserved" title reign due to heel shenanigans, looking at her current state as a character she would benefit of going over AJ to prove it's actually "her house" for now, the best possible of booking of a title switch would be similar to AJ and Kaitlyn and use AJ's crazy gimmick and Paige's mind games being the downfall of AJ by having her being beat herself by not finishing Paige when she had the chance too for Paige to capitalize on that, she'd gain good amount of heat for winning this way and being a champion because of this and as a heel the heat is what counts the most.


*
You do make a good point there. Just hope she doesn't end up like The Miz where no one gives a fuck aige*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *I think it makes more sense to complete her character and THEN give her the belt. The belt should never be used to get someone over. It failed for Sheamus and Del Rio, it failed for Paige's face run, and it isn't wise to give it back to her so soon. Let her generate some heat, peak interest on her own, without the AJ rub, and then give her another run if she warrants it.*


So she shouldn't beat AJ at Summerslam because she needs to generate interest on her own, but wouldn't three straight loses (clean to top it off) in three straight title matches kill any interest right there while she has momentum? And what do you mean generate interest on her own, you always need someone, how do you think AJ got over? And also take into consideration that they fucked themselves by having AJ beat her straight away when she returned so I'm sure many people would groan if she loses at Summerslam only for the feud to continue and then what? She loses again at Night of Champions? Where would Paige go after that? 

"Complete" her character in what sense? If the writers are smart they would use these next two weeks wisely, and add to that Paige's performances lately as a heel then it could very well 'complete' her character at Summerslam with a title win. 

I think it's just that first reign that keeps making you go against this idea. We all know it was a mistake, and I don't want to go through the whole "how poorly WWE booked it" argument again, but what's done is done and this is the chance to make up for it and to forget all about it. 

I really don't see who else should get the title if we want to avoid another long AJ title run. Nikki? We don't know whats going to happen yet. Brie? Should we wait til she generates interest on her own without the Stephanie rub? (And add to that a lot of people think they are crap wrestlers, including myself)

:draper2 aige

Serious questions I'm asking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> So she shouldn't beat AJ at Summerslam because she needs to generate interest on her own, but wouldn't three straight loses (clean to top it off) in three straight title matches kill any interest right there while she has momentum? And what do you mean generate interest on her own, you always need someone, how do you think AJ got over?


*AJ got herself over and it's not even disputable. Main Eventing RAW helped her, but it wasn't THE reason she's relevant. Her improv shoots during the NXT challenges is what made the executives open their eyes to her potential and put her in those positions in the first place. She was the standout in a class of dead weight.






Now tell me what girl on this roster could have possibly elevated AJ? I think most rational people here would admit she elevated Kaitlyn.



Leonardo Spanky said:



"Complete" her character in what sense? If the writers are smart they would use these next two weeks wisely, and add to that Paige's performances lately as a heel then it could very well 'complete' her character at Summerslam with a title win.

Click to expand...

Complete her character as in compare '98 Triple H to '99 Triple H. Same groundwork, but the finished product excelled. Lets see if Paige can continue riding her own momentum and outdoing herself.




Leonardo Spanky said:



I think it's just that first reign that keeps making you go against this idea. We all know it was a mistake, and I don't want to go through the whole "how poorly WWE booked it" argument again, but what's done is done and this is the chance to make up for it and to forget all about it.

Click to expand...

You're right.



Leonardo Spanky said:



I really don't see who else should get the title if we want to avoid another long AJ title run. Nikki? We don't know whats going to happen yet. Brie? Should we wait til she generates interest on her own without the Stephanie rub? (And add to that a lot of people think they are crap wrestlers, including myself)

Click to expand...

The answer is always Nikki Bella. Brie's answer will always be hell no. She's an awful actress and should stay out of every major storyline. Stephanie is CARRYING her to the full extent of the word and I'll be glad when she's off television. However, neither of the Bellas are bad wrestlers. I could argue that they're more fluid than Paige, but you wouldn't accept it, so there's no point in wasting effort.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ got herself over and it's not even disputable. Main Eventing RAW helped her, but it wasn't THE reason she's relevant. Her improv shoots during the NXT challenges is what made the executives open their eyes to her potential. She was the standout in a class of dead weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me what girl on this roster could have possibly elevated AJ?
> 
> Complete her character as in compare '98 Triple H to '99 Triple H. Same groundwork, but the finished product excelled. Lets see if Paige can continue riding her own momentum and outdoing herself.
> 
> You're right.
> 
> The answer is always Nikki Bella. Brie's answer will always be hell no. She's an awful actress and should stay out of every major storyline. Stephanie is CARRYING her to the full extent of the word and I'll be glad when she's off television. However, neither of the Bellas are bad wrestlers. I could argue that they're more fluid than Paige, but you wouldn't accept it anyway, so there's no point in wasting effort.*


My post was not meant to be argumentative, just posing questions to concerns I have with the way this feud ends up and where it leaves Paige. I knew I should have just stayed quiet. 

So can we focus on the losing three straight times to AJ? If you want the feud to end at Summerslam and for Paige's progress to come to a halt then sure. But if you want to extend it there's only a DQ scenario where AJ gets herself DQ'ed or Paige wins. Paige loses again then it kills some much interest by casuals to see this feud continue. If AJ gets dq'ed or there's some other ending like that to keep this going to NOC where Paige just loses clean then doesn't that kill her momentum as a heel. She'd probably end up like Alicia Fox did jobbing to Nikki Bella on superstars. Seems like a waste of Paige after finally making some progress.

And sorry I didn't watch any of that old NXT show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> My post was not meant to be argumentative, just posing questions to concerns I have with the way this feud ends up and where it leaves Paige. I knew I should have just stayed quiet.


*
Lets just keep things civil here and everyone will be fine.*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> So can we focus on the losing three straight times to AJ? If you want the feud to end at Summerslam and for Paige's progress to come to a halt then sure. But if you want to extend it there's only a DQ scenario where AJ gets herself DQ'ed or Paige wins. Paige loses again then it kills some much interest by casuals to see this feud continue. If AJ gets dq'ed or there's some other ending like that to keep this going to NOC where Paige just loses clean then doesn't that kill her momentum as a heel. She'd probably end up like Alicia Fox did jobbing to Nikki Bella on superstars. Seems like a waste of Paige after finally making some progress.
> 
> And sorry I didn't watch any of that old NXT show.


*If this ends up being a gimmick match then they can't be DQed. However, if it's a "Last Woman Standing" match, they could knock each other out and continue the feud while they both look strong. You are correct in that casuals won't care if Paige loses by pinfall or submission again. I'm glad people are starting to think like this now.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin

tommo010 said:


> No you're biased plain and simple, you refuse to acknowledge that even AJ has her faults.


I never said she didn't. Again, you jump to conclusions instead of taking what I say at it's word.



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> That's the thing though, I wasn't even knocking AJ, I was complimenting her there with that lol
> 
> That feud, for me, absolutely showcased her talents which were held back previously, that's what I was saying about she showed vast improvement there to what we saw previously on the roster, then it was like 'How dare you say she showed improvement, she was already good' ... that's pretty much what it was lol
> 
> I never said she wasn't, my word lol


-_- I never said it angrily. I was just pointing out that vast was an exaggeration.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

i am going to the buffalo ny raw show in november. hopefully i can meet and get a picture with Paige. Anyone know if wwe stars usually hang out at the popular hangouts in the town or city before a show.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Nobody hangs in Buffalo LOL I went to school there.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Aj the queen.
Paige the goddess.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Randumo24 said:


> -_- I never said it angrily. I was just pointing out that vast was an exaggeration.


But it wasn't, from what I saw when AJ was involved in these angles with more substance she showed a lot of improvement on screen, whether this was because she was able to showcase this due to being given these angles of what she already had (likely) or if she excelled while doing these angles doesn't really matter, for me personally once she was given things to work with this is when I saw a lot more in regards to AJ than what I did previously while on the main roster, which she didn't do anything any better (or worse) than any other diva on the roster at that time before she was given something to work with, which is then when her talents were showcased.

This is what I mean.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

paige better be in wwe 2K15.


----------



## islesfan13

fanofwwepaige said:


> paige better be in wwe 2K15.


She will. I don't see why she wouldn't be in it. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if Eva Marie was in it too.


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> She will. I don't see why she wouldn't be in it. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if Eva Marie was in it too.


Well Curits Axel was IC champion and debuted long before the final roll call for the game was announced and despite all this he wasn't in the game. The Usos were highly profiled and weren't in the game, not even as DLC. It's sadly possible they might not include her for whatever asinine reasons.


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> Well Curits Axel was IC champion and debuted long before the final roll call for the game was announced and despite all this he wasn't in the game. The Usos were highly profiled and weren't in the game, not even as DLC. It's sadly possible they might not include her for whatever asinine reasons.


I didn't know that. I haven't bought the game in years but I remember the old games had every wrestler on the roster. How can you have a divas division and not have Paige in it? Also, I think there was a rumor that NXT would be heavily influenced in this game, so She may be in it as an NXT superstar.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> Well Curits Axel was IC champion and debuted long before the final roll call for the game was announced and despite all this he wasn't in the game. The Usos were highly profiled and weren't in the game, not even as DLC. It's sadly possible they might not include her for whatever asinine reasons.


*
The Usos' entrance and movesets were in the game though. I guess time constraints didn't allow them to be created.*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> The Usos' entrance and movesets were in the game though. I guess time constraints didn't allow them to be created.*


Well what was so weird was that they were available as DLC the year before yet somehow don't make the game at all last year.


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> The Usos' entrance and movesets were in the game though. I guess time constraints didn't allow them to be created.*


You would think the online features would allow an update on the rosters. That's how it works for the hockey games.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> You would think the online features would allow an update on the rosters. That's how it works for the hockey games.


*It works like that for the basketball games too. The difference is they upload ALL the rookies into the game, so they're readily available when trades and roster changes occur.

WWE doesn't upload their whole roster into the game, so there's nothing to update.*


----------



## HHHGame78

fanofwwepaige said:


> paige better be in wwe 2K15.


This might answer your question.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

^ Fan-made, pretty sure.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> ^ Fan-made, pretty sure.


Agreed.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Reigns Train said:


> *Sasha coming straight in to feud with Summer would be great. They could pick up where they left off in NXT, develop Summer's heel persona, and slowly phase Layla out. This would establish two more dynamic characters while Paige and AJ have their feud.*


Interesting, and i can perhaps see that happening.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

KingSheamus said:


> I kind of get the feeling that some people get confused about the way Paige is acting towards AJ Lee. Paige is basically just being sarcastic, when she pushed AJ Lee over she was like "Please, help my friend, be careful with her"... it's supposed to be funny, it's like feigning concern when she was the one who fucking pushed AJ Lee off the ramp.
> 
> I think it's quite devious, I understand people wanting Paige to be a straight up bad ass ass-kicker but this devious sly character suits her quite well.


I can see your point in what you are saying. Sarcasm is something that people can get, but some can take it as being trivial or something. 

Even though i would love to see the no nonsense, straight forward Paige come to the forefront, I am digging this devious Paige being showcased. Being able to use psychological manipulation has always separated the good wrestlers from the *GREAT* wrestlers.

I am loving what they are doing with her now as opposed to what they were doing when she first debuted on the main roster.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

islesfan13 said:


> Just listened to some old don tony YT clips. :lmao the hatred they have for Paige is funny and it seems they have already been proven wrong about her. Does anyone have any clips where they actually praise her? Because I don't see any.


I have seen those videos they have done on Paige. I have listened to those videos on Youtube, and while sometimes they are spot on, i think they kind of pile it on when it comes to Paige. I think that Don Tony tries his best to keep everything fair and balanced, but it is his cohort Kevin Castle that can be the more annoying of the two. He completely rips into anything and everything, constantly cuts off Don Tony, and from what i can sense, has a very pronounced negative said to himself that manifests in those vids. I am more of a Don Tony Fan and a Kevin Castle Fan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I would like to request an apology from Leonardo if he is man enough to do so. For months I have been mocked and ridiculed for suggesting Nikki is the most over Diva next to AJ. This user just returned from a live show:*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Reigns vs. Kane in a Last Man Standing match. Kane put Reigns through a table on a house show so I can't complain too much, but otherwise it was a meh match. He was definitely over as fuck and the only person who got a similar pop was Jericho and possibly Sheamus.
> 
> *I'm not even going to go into how loud of a pop Nikki Bella got. :| Lots of girls seem to like her that's for sure.*


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I'm going to be upset if they give her the Summer treatment. Let her keep everything that got her over in NXT. They potentially had one of the greatest Diva heels in their hands and turned her into a smiling ditsy valet :floyd1*


HMM? 

You say that WWE should allow Sasha to be the same chick that she was in NXT, but you at the beginning would not want to give Paige the same consideration?

I find that to be quite interesting, not wrong in a way, just interesting:cool2?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Dark Warlords said:


> HMM?
> 
> You say that WWE should allow Sasha to be the same chick that she was in NXT, but you at the beginning would not want to give Paige the same consideration?
> 
> I find that to be quite interesting, not wrong in a way, just interesting:cool2?


*Totally different. I said you can't use Paige's NXT work(referring to her matches) to justify her poor performance on the main roster. It had nothing to do with character, because most people readily admitted she was never good at promos.*

*Sidenote: Use the edit feature and quote everything into one post. The mods will ban you for spam and double posting.*


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe on an occasion the wwe does have something happen at a house
> show that does effect and has some connective tissue to the main shows/ppv`s.
> 
> And has that carry over and has bearings on a given story line.
> It will make the crowd at that house show feel like they were apart of a singular historic event.
> And they got something the other house shows didnt.
> 
> Its like when a movie star shows-up randomly at an early/advanced screening of their film.
> They cant do that with them all. But only a select few get it.



I do understand what you are saying, but house are meant to be chemistry builders for the talent, and allow them to let their hair down to be more of themselves while retaining their personas that they show on TV. Now, at times it can be used to carry a storyline through, but not so much if you think about it. Unless it is title change, or something that changes the way the business operates (The MSG Curtain Call), I would not put to much stock into what happens on house shows.

Just relax brother.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Reigns Train said:


> *Totally different. I said you can't use Paige's NXT work(referring to her matches) to justify her poor performance on the main roster. It had nothing to do with character, because most people readily admitted she was never good at promos.*


Thanks my fellow Tennessean, i appreciate that.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Oh lord. Somebody on Reddit told me that Paige was dressed like AJ at a house show. Hopefully they don't do the Kaitlyn/AJ impersonations redux. fpalm


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Totally different. I said you can't use Paige's NXT work(referring to her matches) to justify her poor performance on the main roster. It had nothing to do with character, because most people readily admitted she was never good at promos.*
> 
> *Sidenote: Use the edit feature and quote everything into one post. The mods will ban you for spam and double posting.*


how do you double quote


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Oh lord. Somebody on Reddit told me that Paige was dressed like AJ at a house show. Hopefully they don't do the Kaitlyn/AJ impersonations redux. fpalm














islesfan13 said:


> how do you double quote


*Click this on every post you want to quote:









Then click reply.*


----------



## The Dark Warlords

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I have re-watched both shows last week and I can say this, yes Paige's character is showing more personality. Which I find great cause at the start when she was on the main roster, she didn't exactly have a character to begin with but now she is showing personality. In my view she should of been a heel from the start. But now we got her as a full blown heel. So cudos to WWE for that.


I am liking how they are showing that she can play mind games and use psychological manipulation as apart of her arsenal. I made a response to King Sheamus that psychological manipulation can separate the good wrestlers from the *GREAT* wrestlers.

Ric Flair

HHH

Shawn Michaels

The Undertaker

Nick Bockwinkel

Austin Idol

Kevin Sullivan

and others like them always made the mind, in my opinion, their personal playground. There is an old saying that: "when the head goes, the body will follow." Well, i believe that in wrestling, just like in life, that is a much truer statement to say the very least. I have always loved the mind game, and i hope that she will continue to excel in this area even more.


----------



## islesfan13

islesfan13 said:


> how do you double quote





The Reigns Train said:


> *Click this on every post you want to quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then click reply.*


Wow all this time I never knew how to do that. Thanks


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Reigns Train said:


> *Click this on every post you want to quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then click reply.*




hey thanks for that suggestion. I will use it next time bro. I was just trying get up to the ten posts deal because there is a post the Arrogantly Grateful made that i want to give a response to. But, since my response has vids in it, it will not not allow me to make that post. So, i guess i was trying to speed up the deal by making responses to some posts that i wanted to give my opinion on, but really could not because i had to leave the computer and deal with life issues. You know, work, family, you know stuff like that. Plus also reading the constant conversation, especially on this topic i find quite enthralling. I enjoy this thread and forum even if i do not agree with everything said here. But thanks again for the tip.


And good night to everyone. See ya tomorrow


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Dark Warlords said:


> hey thanks for that suggestion. I will use it next time bro. I was just trying get up to the ten posts deal because there is a post the Arrogantly Grateful made that i want to give a response to. But, since my response has vids in it, it will not not allow me to make that post. So, i guess i was trying to speed up the deal by making responses to some posts that i wanted to give my opinion on, but really could not because i had to leave the computer and deal with life issues. You know, work, family, you know stuff like that. Plus also reading the constant conversation, especially on this topic i find quite enthralling. I enjoy this thread and forum even if i do not agree with everything said here. But thanks again for the tip.
> 
> 
> And good night to everyone. See ya tomorrow


Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## islesfan13

So a website said that the roster for 2k15 supposedly leaked and Paige is not on it but Enzo Amore, Brodus Clay, Mick Foley, Punk, Aidan English etc are. Has to be a fake leak? I cant see the wwe putting in some of the wrestlers in the leak over Paige. Makes very little sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Dark Warlords said:


> hey thanks for that suggestion. I will use it next time bro. I was just trying get up to the ten posts deal because there is a post the Arrogantly Grateful made that i want to give a response to. But, since my response has vids in it, it will not not allow me to make that post. So, i guess i was trying to speed up the deal by making responses to some posts that i wanted to give my opinion on, but really could not because i had to leave the computer and deal with life issues. You know, work, family, you know stuff like that. Plus also reading the constant conversation, especially on this topic i find quite enthralling. I enjoy this thread and forum even if i do not agree with everything said here. But thanks again for the tip.
> 
> 
> And good night to everyone. See ya tomorrow


*
Same here man. My friend showed me this forum back in April and I'm pretty much addicted. Hope you enjoy your stay as much as I do*











islesfan13 said:


> So a website said that the roster for 2k15 supposedly leaked and Paige is not on it but Enzo Amore, Brodus Clay, Mick Foley, Punk, Aidan English etc are. Has to be a fake leak? I cant see the wwe putting in some of the wrestlers in the leak over Paige. Makes very little sense.


*That does make no sense. I wouldn't believe anything unless it came from WWE.*


----------



## -Skullbone-

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Oh lord. Somebody on Reddit told me that Paige was dressed like AJ at a house show. Hopefully they don't do the Kaitlyn/AJ impersonations redux. fpalm


I watched a couple of segments with AJ and Kaitlyn the other day, as well as rewatched the contract signing. I can imagine how hated Kaitlyn would've been around here at that time. I don't really blame her though. These lackluster teenage chick rom-com storylines are very grating and would have decent actors/actresses getting on the phone with their agent and talking about how to get the hell out of there.

If that report is true then I'm still confident in it being a result of Paige being a conniving and manipulative weasel, rather than another 'crazy chick' character being in our midst. They're showcasing Paige as being a rotten and somewhat wily heel thus far, so it would suck to see it ruined by resorting to an Alicia Fox-type regression into that played out character. Make your heels cunning WWE!

I'm also for the idea of stretching the program out to Night of Champions if AJ and Paige get themselves or the other DQed at Summerslam. I worry what the booking will have in store for them beyond that point (as I always do with just about anything WWE-related) but if people are really interested in seeing a genuine and sustained Divas program then this is their chance to make it happen.


----------



## Caffore

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Oh lord. Somebody on Reddit told me that Paige was dressed like AJ at a house show. Hopefully they don't do the Kaitlyn/AJ impersonations redux. fpalm


Unreliable info I would say my friend. A quick search on twitter of Paige's tag, or #WWESanAngelo shows a picture of Paige in her own gear. Maybe the guy meant the cut up shirt like AJ wears, because Paige has been wearing her shirt like that at house shows for a while, but she definately had her own gear on.


----------



## Freeway.86

From the house show and she's dressed normally. She dressed like this for a while a couple months ago in fact.


----------



## Dan Pratt

The Dark Warlords said:


> I am liking how they are showing that she can play mind games and use psychological manipulation as apart of her arsenal. I made a response to King Sheamus that psychological manipulation can separate the good wrestlers from the *GREAT* wrestlers.
> 
> Ric Flair
> 
> HHH
> 
> Shawn Michaels
> 
> The Undertaker
> 
> Nick Bockwinkel
> 
> Austin Idol
> 
> Kevin Sullivan
> 
> and others like them always made the mind, in my opinion, their personal playground. There is an old saying that: "when the head goes, the body will follow." Well, i believe that in wrestling, just like in life, that is a much truer statement to say the very least. I have always loved the mind game, and i hope that she will continue to excel in this area even more.


I do agree with your point, but with Paige not sure how well it will work if this stays a long term part of her character. Truth is it's kind of hard to believe a 21 year old is such a mastermind. I mean she is barely even old enough to qualify as an adult. So where does she draw this brilliant ability from? It doesn't help that a blind man can see it coming with her. Granted, that is true with most of the mind games the people you loved played. Wrestling story lines don't go for subtle hints on someone swerving. But if I am supposed to believe someone that young can outsmart most of the Divas then they need to make her plans a little more unpredictable. 

I do buy it with AJ Lee, because her character is a few fries short of a happy meal. So I don't feel you would have to be an evil genius to trick and outsmart her. But I am not sure it would look convincing if Paige starts feuding with people like Naomi, Natalya, and Summer I.E. women with some life experience AND sanity combined, and is able to mess with their head with the same ease she does with AJ.


----------



## tommo010

Dan Pratt said:


> I do agree with your point, but with Paige not sure how well it will work if this stays a long term part of her character. Truth is it's kind of hard to believe a 21 year old is such a mastermind. I mean she is barely even old enough to qualify as an adult. So where does she draw this brilliant ability from? It doesn't help that a blind man can see it coming with her. Granted, that is true with most of the mind games the people you loved played. Wrestling story lines don't go for subtle hints on someone swerving. But if I am supposed to believe someone that young can outsmart most of the Divas then they need to make her plans a little more unpredictable.
> 
> I do buy it with AJ Lee, because her character is a few fries short of a happy meal. So I don't feel you would have to be an evil genius to trick and outsmart her. But I am not sure it would look convincing if Paige starts feuding with people like Naomi, Natalya, and Summer I.E. women with some life experience AND sanity combined, and is able to mess with their head with the same ease she does with AJ.


You have to remember that even at 21 (alomst 22) Paige has almost 9 years wrestling experience and that fact hasn't been hidden, Cole has said it multiple times so it's believable. There was an NxT promo where she said she'd studied every diva on the roster including AJ and she knew everything about them it can work as an angle for her character.

Edit- On a side note I think Paige will be in WWE2K15 as I'm fairly certain she was Diva's champ at the time of development started on the game.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Not a fan of Ryder? BOOOOOOO!!!!!! BOO! BOO! BOO! You know it.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

To further add on to why a paige/heyman pairing would work.
Ive read on here you guys saying that seeing her side by side with brock lesner would look awkward.
I beg to differ.

Lets say heyman interjects himself into the paige/aj feud.
And paige becomes champion once again. And that same night brock lesner wins and becomes champion again.
I think with the combo of brock/paige would be the perfect ying & yang.

Heyman in the middle of the perfect symbiosis of beauty [Paige] and beast [Lesner].
I think it writes itself.


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> To further add on to why a paige/heyman pairing would work.
> Ive read on here you guys saying that seeing her side by side with brock lesner would look awkward.
> I beg to differ.
> 
> Lets say heyman interjects himself into the paige/aj feud.
> And paige becomes champion once again. And that same night brock lesner wins and becomes champion again.
> I think with the combo of brock/paige would be the perfect ying & yang.
> 
> Heyman in the middle of the perfect symbiosis of beauty [Paige] and beast [Lesner].
> I think it writes itself.


No No and more NO! I'd like to think over the last couple week Paige has proven she doesn't need a mouth piece and especially someone like Paul Heyman, all we'll get is promos along the lines of "My client Brrrrrroooooock Lesner blah blah blah oh and this is my client Paige" Fuck that shit she deserves so much more then that. 

As it stands Paige does not need a manager she's finally proving her worth and her performances have been steadily improving on the stick since this AJ feud started aige


----------



## Joshi Judas

Freeway.86 said:


> From the house show and she's dressed normally. She dressed like this for a while a couple months ago in fact.


HA! I think due to the color scheme, someone confused it for an AJ Lee "Love Bites" shirt from a distance.



The Regent Alien. said:


> To further add on to why a paige/heyman pairing would work.
> Ive read on here you guys saying that seeing her side by side with brock lesner would look awkward.
> I beg to differ.
> 
> Lets say heyman interjects himself into the paige/aj feud.
> And paige becomes champion once again. And that same night brock lesner wins and becomes champion again.
> I think with the combo of brock/paige would be the perfect ying & yang.
> 
> Heyman in the middle of the perfect symbiosis of beauty [Paige] and beast [Lesner].
> I think it writes itself.



No please. What's everyone's obsession with Heyman? Outside Lesnar and Punk (who can speak pretty well for himself), he has a tendency to put himself more over than the talent he's supposed to manage. I hate the idea of this "Paul Heyman guy" thing being made a gimmick.

Paige is fine on her own. If anything, I wouldn't mind an association with Steph, but no manager please.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Now I'm intrigued.


Have to go to work, but will post it when i get off.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Maybe you guys are right. But i do like the idea of paige being the
one who decides to pair-up with heyman. Just for a further edge on aj.

Not bring him in as her mouthpiece. But just to ruffle ajs feathers.
Knowing that aj and heyman do share a past. And lets not forget who aj is married to.
How can we.

Cm punk a former heyman guy. So essentially paige is just rattling the cages a bit.


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe you guys are right. But i do like the idea of paige being the
> one who decides to pair-up with heyman. Just for a further edge on aj.
> 
> Not bring him in as her mouthpiece. But just to ruffle ajs feathers.
> Knowing that aj and heyman do share a past. And lets not forget who aj is married to.
> How can we.
> 
> Cm punk a former heyman guy. So essentially paige is just rattling the cages a bit.


Have WWE ever acknowledged their marriage yet? No so that makes no sense either, keep Heyman away from Paige, hell the Diva's division as a whole. People on this forum rate Heyman way too highly in my opinion while he's a great mouthpiece for Lesnar I just don't see him fitting with any other person even with Punk it didn't seem right and the best part of that angle was when Punk actually broke away from Heyman and got to GTS him on the Cell.


----------



## CrystalFissure

^ By your logic, Paige should just defeat everyone, haha.

You need to understand that making others look good by extension makes Paige look good. For example, you talked about her dominating Paige in quite an extreme way. It's better if she's dominant and powerful, but AJ also fights her heart out. It's a lot more entertaining that way. As I saw on a Reddit post about NJPW, one great thing about that promotion is that people can lose all the time and still have cred. In the WWE, it seems that they try so hard to protect people and thus no-one can take a loss. Paige losing matches is not a bad thing. AJ losing is also not bad. Neither is Sasha, Bayley etc. 

Bear in mind, for SummerSlam it does become more important, but what I'm trying to say is don't worry so much about whether Paige destroys people. She can still be dominant without it not being a challenge. And the Heyman idea just wouldn't work. They don't need him, either.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I dont think paige should never lose. I know that comes with the territory.
I know its going to happen. Im just doing something all passionate wrestling fans do.
And im sure everyone on the forums has been guilty of this from time to time

When it comes to our favorites. We get kinda emotionally invested in them sometimes.
And take it personal when things arent looking good for them.
And it clouds our logic and judgement.
And we only see things in the smaller picture.

And onto the heyman thing. Another thing we all do.
We have all concocted fan made scenarios in our heads that we would like.
Some of them good and some of them bad.

Thats all...


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And on a side note. To avoid getting bent out of shape in the future.
Im avoiding reading house show results online. 

I get that they dont mean anything. But still.


----------



## Bearodactyl

"No Paige, that's not how trustfalls work" :ti

(From the RAW 5 point preview)


----------



## Poyser

This is one of the stories I most look forward to about RAW now, can't wait to see what they have in store tonight :mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And people say they hate mondays.


----------



## tommo010

Bearodactyl said:


> "No Paige, that's not how trustfalls work" :ti
> 
> (From the RAW 5 point preview)


:aryalol



> AJ suffered whiplash as a result of the attack Paige claimed was just some good-natured horseplay.


aige GOLD!


----------



## fanofwwepaige

paige and aj needs a no dq streetfight at ss


----------



## A-C-P

Ahh good old fashioned "horseplay" the WWE has certainly been missing that.


----------



## tommo010

Paige and Becky Lynch - Future tag team maybe aige


----------



## fanofwwepaige

i really want to see Paige lead a stable on the main roster kinda like Nexus. Maybe it can consist of Bailey, charotte flaire, sasha banks and alexis bliss.


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> Paige and Becky Lynch - Future tag team maybe aige


I really hope Becky makes it up to the main show so we can see these two in the ring together, preferably feuding with eachother! That would just be :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

tommo010 said:


> Paige and Becky Lynch - Future tag team maybe aige



This video is everything :banderas

And Sweet Saraya, bah gawd :mark: That's one woman I wouldn't wanna run into in a dark alley :lol


----------



## PRODIGY

A Knight Dynasty reunion would be


----------



## tommo010

Legasee said:


> A Knight Dynasty reunion would be


It's a shame Sweet Saraya wouldn't get into WWE now but I can see Becky Lynch and Paige teaming together at some point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thank God Paige doesn't have a dancing gimmick :lel*


----------



## Freeway.86

The match at Summerslam is official. No gimmick added though which is disappointing, but there's time to change that.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam/2014/aj-lee-paige-26544580


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> It's a shame Sweet Saraya wouldn't get into WWE now but I can see Becky Lynch and Paige teaming together at some point.


Hey, if Miz and Cena's parents can get on the show, why not Paige's? aige



Freeway.86 said:


> The match at Summerslam is official. No gimmick added though which is disappointing, but there's time to change that.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/summerslam/2014/aj-lee-paige-26544580


That last line, "And will Paige’s plan of attack be revealed as strategic or simply a sign of dangerous instability?" really says it all, doesn't it? :waffle


----------



## O ( + >

Paige reminds me of Raven the DC superhero


----------



## NJ88

Glad to see the match confirmed. I'm not sure which direction they're going with the character although I'd hope that it's just strategy rather than her being 'dangerously unhinged' or whatever. If they continue with this 'injury' thing with AJ through to Summerslam, that could very well be AJ's 'out' for losing the title to Paige at that point. I suppose we'll know more about the direction they go in after RAW tonight.


----------



## islesfan13

NJ88 said:


> Glad to see the match confirmed. I'm not sure which direction they're going with the character although I'd hope that it's just strategy rather than her being 'dangerously unhinged' or whatever. If they continue with this 'injury' thing with AJ through to Summerslam, that could very well be AJ's 'out' for losing the title to Paige at that point. I suppose we'll know more about the direction they go in after RAW tonight.


Paige wins at SS and AJ claims she was hurt and demands a title shot. Paige refuses (claims its her house now) goes on to other feuds for two months and then AJ gets her title shot. They could drag this feud until wrestlemania.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Saraya Knight is too scary for WWE. She puts most of their heels to shame.


----------



## PRODIGY

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Saraya Knight is too scary for WWE. She puts most of their heels to shame.


Yeah she would fit more in the attitude era WWE.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Legasee said:


> Yeah she would fit more in the attitude era WWE.


I would've payed good money to see Sweet Saraya beat up Sable on a regular basis.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I would've payed good money to see Sweet Saraya beat up Sable on a regular basis.


*Ass whoopins weren't a part of her contract







*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Ass whoopins weren't a part of her contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Saraya Knight is too scary for WWE. She puts most of their heels to shame.


In this era, no one would be able to handle her. Maybe in the past era yes. But not this one sadly.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

paige and aj needs to main event a raw. 

maybe a mix tag with paige & seth rollins vs aj and dean ambrose


----------



## Yes Era

Karma could handle anyone but she's gone.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Alundra Blayze vs. Bull Nakano the only great women's match in Summerslam history?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige kick her umpa lump ass!!! And maybe aj could have a
feud with el torito. They are almost exact size.


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Alundra Blayze vs. Bull Nakano the only great women's match in Summerslam history?


Yes but Paige and AJ will surpass it. At the end of the match I expect HHH to hand deliver a cake for Paige while the wwe locker room sings happy birthday and congratulates her on her second title reign.:mark:


----------



## fanofwwepaige

paige and aj needs to main event a raw in the future. 

Paige & Seth Rollins vs AJ Lee and Dean Ambrose :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> You can criticize me as much as you like for this (not meant sarcastically) but I think it's pretty much like this, Paige during her face run was pretty limited to what she was doing, I think anyone can see this is clear, unless someone is given a substantial amount of time to work with, there is only so much that can be done and so much limitations are out there, this specially applies to diva's, AJ and her feud with Kaitlyn, for me personally was when the WWE rightly upped their game with a diva's angle and rightly so, because soon as that happened and they were given substantial time, we saw both massive improvements with both AJ and Kaitlyn and to me, it just showed that anyone who doubted either of these girls (or diva's in general as they do) ... proved that there is actually more within these girls that meets the eye, the problem is nine times out of ten they don't give them enough to work with, it limits them and then they are judged based solely on this and to be honest, the people who feel the way they do about Paige ... I can understand completely because regardless of what she's done previously, they only know what they see on the main roster, which is what they watch and where it matters ... so is this the Diva in questions fault that's under the spotlight ... absolutely not, but is it wrong for those people to feel the way they do ... nope.
> 
> It's not coincidence that both AJ and Kaitlyn showed vast improvement once they were given more screen time and a substantial amount of storyline to work with, I loved Kaitlyn, but AJ definitely shined the most out of that whole feud ... and Kaitlyn showed some impressive qualities also, so this is absolute credit to both the girls.
> 
> With Paige, they need to find her shtick pretty much, she needs her comfort zone and she needs to be given the best material to run with and bring the best out of her, think of Randy Orton ... he's been around long enough that we know his capabilities, put him in a heel role and he excels massively, put him in a face role, he's boring, doesn't show much and it's not in his strength's, now add on top of this the creative freedom Orton obviously gets (more so than a lot of the talents let alone the Diva's), it's a lot easier for him to be at the top and be criticised because everything is there for him to work with and be criticise upon, even though in todays WWE Orton is still very much restricted, imagine this ten times over for a diva.
> 
> This is why, when you consider AJ Lee and what she's done, you really can't knock the girl, I love Paige, I'm not a fan of AJ at all ... but I can see why she's good, I can see why people like her and I can see her qualities also, she just doesn't appeal to me personally ... however I can also see a lot of things in Paige too, even from what she's done on the main roster as I never really watched her on the UK scene here and I don't really watch much NXT ... I can just see there is something about this girl that is good and very unique, she's like a ticking bomb waiting to explode and once she's give the right amount of material and right material to run with (with a little creative freedom too would be a bonus but we know that's not likely for a diva) ... but I think she's going to surprise people and she is going to impress the most sceptical of fans, BUT ... and this is in no way an excuse for me to defend Paige ... she DOES need the right material to work with, that is the same for any talent and they did eventually find this with AJ, which also took a while to do ... but they got there.
> 
> It's not a case of me just being a fan and defending Paige simply because I fancy her, but I do feel there is a lot to her that is often unfairly criticised, she is new to the roster, she'll have allsorts of people running her career now and putting things into her ear giving advice from this person, that person, so on and so forth, then the powers that be telling her to do things this way, do them that way ... which is what I say in regards to this whole 'it's my house now' ... somebody will no doubt have said to her backstage 'Paige, do this 'It's my house now' .. with passion and aggression like this' (think of Vince with Droze and the whole 'HE'S GONNA PUKE' thing) ... this is what people will be saying to Paige now, I guarantee ... and then she's just going out there and doing things the way people have told her to do it, even if she feels uncomfortable with it or would prefer to do it some other way she feels would bring out the best in her, not that I'm saying she is uncomfortable with this, but you get my point.
> 
> Paige does seem to be getting a little more praise with this heel turn she's been going towards and that's nice, it's good because our talents need encouragement if we want them to succeed and if we want our talents to give us the best product possible, we need to encourage this and them, which isn't something that happens all that much, Curtis Axel is a prime example of a good talent that's just shit on too much for other things, so we squash him, yet he could actually be something way more than what he currently is, we just don't overly allow it half the time and that's often the problem ... that said, I don't think it's a case of people want Paige to fail, I think people want to see more out of Paige and specially those who have heard all this talk about her being so good on the indies and in NXT .... when she's come to the roster, they've felt disappointed, so maybe people either hyped her up too much and gave her way too much to live up to in regards to people expectations cause of this, or she's been way too restricted and watered down by the WWE it's just putting her in a position and completely holding her back from showcasing this ... personally, I feel it's a bit of both ... and the same scenario seems to happen with Emma (so doubt this is coincidence) ... it's just Emma's got it easy because she's never been given diva's champion or been in anything that doesn't involve Santino ... so it's a different ball game really and the expectations are less, there is no spotlight for Emma and she's not under the magnifying glass.
> 
> I hope that made sense but that's pretty much what I feel it is really, and this is all people need to understand I feel.


Dude, i am not going to criticize you one bit for what you have just said. *This issue with Paige is the prime example of not really the diehard fans vs the casual fans, but it is like the fans that take the time to educate themselves on a talent, and by that education, they know what a talent can really do vs those that sit back, and allow what they see on TV to tell them how a person should be and how great the talent is.* What you stated in your post, although long winded even though i think those are the best posts because they are the most thought out and passionate in my opinion at least, leads me to the post that i made a few days ago concerning this issue. I believe that you have read it. I hit on points 3 and 4, but i am going to allow you post to let me hit on points one and two which i believe i can explain them together. those points were:


*1. Booking and persona presentation*

*2. Mic skills*

Now clearly no one on this forum could call themselves a "wrestling expert". We are all just fans that love wrestling. But some, via their experience watching one company or watching a multitude of different wrestling companies like i have done that gives you a more well rounded view of Professional Wrestling, have a more passionate fan's perspective on what make a wrestler great. I think that we all can agree with the way someone is portrayed in the wrestling ring can have a bearing on how we think of them. How a persona has been booked can make a statement on the perceptions that we make on the quality of a wrestler. I firmly believe that because of my well rounded view of wrestling, i think that it warrants me to look at someone's body of work to determine how great they are or can become. When i look at someone like Paige and hear the stories of how this woman can take The Divas Division, it makes me have a desire to look into their past to find out why this person has so much of a buzz as it pertains to them. When looking at her stuff on NXT and on the independent scene as Britani Knight, I can see why there is this hype on her. I can see how people who support Paige can be justified as to how they feel on her being a "Savior" of a division. What her body of work tells me is that she can be someone that can lead The Divas Division into a new era. Now i will preface that comment by saying that she cannot do it alone. She will need the help of an Emma, but not this Emma we see on WWE TV. No, the Emma from NXT that showed great wrestling prowess and also had a very serious side to her personality. She will need a Sasha Banks, a liberated Summer Rae, An improved Charlotte, A Bailey. Even a reuniting of The Knight Dynasty by partnering her back up with Becky Lynch. She will also need the help of veterans like a Tamina, Natalya, and A.J. Lee to help steer the course of a much more WRESTLING ORIENTED Divas Division. Even though she does need the help, she is also someone that can be the face of what the division will become under a Triple H and Stephanie ruled WWE. But once again, her body of work dictates to me that she has it in her to be that person. *She, i think is a savior for the division, but not on your traditional sense, but a savior as far as the face that is placed as the on camera figurehead of a new era of women's wrestling made possible by a change of Diva Philosophy by those that either are in power, or will be in complete and total power, (HHH And Stephanie) sooner rather than later. If the "Savior" tag is going to be placed on her, then it should be used as a means of saying that she is the face of a new era ushered in by THE REAL SAVIORS HHH AND STEPHANIE. * There is a term for this concept, but i have forgotten what it is. Maybe those on this forum can help me out on this if you are a fan of politics, have some political science degree, or a fan of Alex Jones conspiracy theory rhetoric because it is word political terminology.

Little known fact. The WWE World Divas Wrestling Championship is her 12th championship overall in the business as a whole. To me that states that she can be that face of a division while still recognizing the fact that their are other crucial pieces that need to be placed in the division to showcase a possible new genesis of the division. 

Also, the way your are presented to the audience via booking can also have an effect on how you promo. Clearly anyone can see that her earlier main roster stuff was not the stuff that makes future legends and hall of famers. We can tell that her earlier main roster stuff is something that can be cringed at. But the fact of the matter is that when you are booked to be someone that clearly you should not be, then it would make, even the best of wrestling greats, not live up to any hype that has come their way. People have referenced this stuff happening with Paige to what happened with The Rock when he was Rocky Maivia. The Rock, just like Paige, was slapped with a persona that just did not fit who he was. It did not fit with what he could have been. The same can be said about Stone Cold Steve Austin. *Do you all remember that bland Ringmaster persona he had? Looking back at it, clearly someone in booking did not have their head on straight when coming up with that one.* That dude could not speak worth a lick. No wonder he needed a mouthpiece. Since i was born in the 80s, 1981 to be exact, allow me to take this a bit old school. Allow me to show you some promos of wrestlers from that time period. i think i will keep it shortened to five wrestlers who in their own way was the best of delivering promos, and they did it by just being themselves or what they should be in order to be truly successful in the business:

*1 "The Universal Heartthrob" Austin Idol:*
















*2. The Road Warriors:*
















*3. Nick Bockwinkel:* 





















*4. Tully Blanchard*
















*5. Ric Flair*





















These guys, among others, were some of the best at promo cutting. And they did it by just being themselves or just being whom they believed better suited them for success. *If they were told to be someone else, i really do not believe that any of them would have been successful or nearly as successful as they are now.* The problem with wrestling today as it pertains to the product of the past is their is way too much involvement of what the company wants for what they perceive is what will make a wrestler one of the greatest ever instead of allowing the wrestler's own natural personality give a company one of its greatest stars. *Verne Gagne was a master of using someone's natural personality to get them over. To my knowledge, he never put a "Persona" on someone. Every personality that got over in Verne Gagne's AWA was due to the fact of them being themselves. It was due to the fact that they were being someone that was naturally brought out be Verne himself. Natural personality defeats company placed personas because it lends more towards the authenticity of a wrestler.* Clearly how Paige was originally booked was the desires of a booking committee that just wanted her to be as vanilla as possible. They did not want to make her be someone that closely resonated with her natural personality as a wrestler. Now i bet that some of you will say: "Well if she is as good as people claim that she was then she should have made vanilla gold?" Well, even though you may be telling the truth in theory, there is really only one thing good about vanilla and that is ice cream. *With the vanilla persona that Paige had when she debuted on the main roster, i really do not even think that the greatest wrestler of all time, "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair could make that persona gold. JUST SAYING!*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And triple h hires a clown and she puts him in the p.t.o.
Then has cake and ice cream afterwards.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige in the WWE yearbook. 










The table of contents show where to find Paige and AJ with the following description "These women are changing what it means to be Divas."


----------



## tommo010

islesfan13 said:


> At the end of the match I expect HHH to hand deliver a cake for Paige while the wwe locker room sings happy birthday and congratulates her on her second title reign.:mark:





The Regent Alien. said:


> And triple h hires a clown and she puts him in the p.t.o.
> Then has cake and ice cream afterwards.



:bean


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Reigns Train said:


> *Haha, exactly! I'm from Nashville and couldn't give a rat's ass about Jeff Jarrett :draper2*





Legasee said:


> Awesome! You're from the South so am I.


Figured it out! cool!, From Columbia, Tennessee here.


----------



## Freeway.86

Brie and Stephanie are having a contract signing tonight. Someone mentioned this a while ago, but it does feel more apparent that the moments Paige and AJ should be having are being given to Stephanie and Brie instead. The contract signing and the big pull apart brawl are among them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh joy. More Brie/Steph. Yay.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

islesfan13 said:


> Yes but Paige and AJ will surpass it. At the end of the match I expect HHH to hand deliver a cake for Paige while the wwe locker room sings happy birthday and congratulates her on her second title reign.:mark:


----------



## Freeway.86

RAVEN said:


> Oh joy. More Brie/Steph. Yay.


Given that the segment it was in apparently did bad in the ratings, I doubt it will main event at least.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It will still get multiple recaps and there will be lots of backstage segments, plus the token several on one handicap against Nikki. They are trying too hard with this feud and taking away time from other angles that could have made them better.

Paige/AJ, Ambrose/Rollins and Swagger/Rusev could all use this time.


----------



## Freeway.86

RAVEN said:


> It will still get multiple recaps and there will be lots of backstage segments, plus the token several on one handicap against Nikki. They are trying too hard with this feud and taking away time from other angles that could have made them better.
> 
> Paige/AJ, Ambrose/Rollins and Swagger/Rusev could all use this time.


Yeah the overexposure is killing interest. It's had good segments, but too much other stuff around it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I never had any interest. Stephanie McMahon bores me and the Bellas are not special in any way. It's probably not going to be a match that I would go back and rewatch, while Paige/AJ very well could be if given the time.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

make them a tag team already on the main roster.

can you imagine paige, bailey and emma bury the bellas and eva marie. :mark::mark::mark::ex::ex::ex:


----------



## PaigeBayLee

fanofwwepaige said:


> make them a tag team already on the main roster.
> 
> can you imagine paige, bailey and emma bury the bellas and eva marie. :mark::mark::mark::ex::ex::ex:


No one is going to bury the bellas, they are popular with a lot of fans...


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Just a little bitter that Brie/Stephanie is getting so much and now a contract signing. I hope the match bombs. Hopeful for the AJ/Paige one though. They've been working house shows together, and their face/heel status' are officially set now so high hopes from me.


----------



## Bearodactyl

XDarkholmeX said:


> Just a little bitter that Brie/Stephanie is getting so much and now a contract signing. *I hope the match bombs*. Hopeful for the AJ/Paige one though. They've been working house shows together, and their face/heel status' are officially set now so high hopes from me.


I hope they do well tbh :waffle

The more divas do well, the better. That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

XDarkholmeX said:


> Just a little bitter that Brie/Stephanie is getting so much and now a contract signing. I hope the match bombs. Hopeful for the AJ/Paige one though. They've been working house shows together, and their face/heel status' are officially set now so high hopes from me.


the bellas get what the bellas want, egomanic little whores. 
and its the bosses daughter
so no surprise.


----------



## Freeway.86

The match is either going to bomb or it will go 30 seconds before Nikki turns on Brie.Or it will go on too long and kill the crowd before Nikki turns on Brie. Either way, the match is going to fail because it's being so over hyped.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Hmmm, negged by both Callisto and Londrick in the span of 5 minutes. One for posting the yearbook picture. It's so obvious this is the same person just so they can give out double the negs. Sad.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Don't go losing sleep over green points on an internet forum.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara

Freeway.86 said:


> Brie and Stephanie are having a contract signing tonight. Someone mentioned this a while ago, but it does feel more apparent that the moments Paige and AJ should be having are being given to Stephanie and Brie instead. The contract signing and the big pull apart brawl are among them.


It's Brie Bella and Stephanie going against each other. I wouldn't be surprised if the match is bad. I like Steph but she's not good.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Don't go losing sleep over green points on an internet forum.


Yeah, cause that's totally what making that observation means.


----------



## PRODIGY

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Hmmm, negged by both Callisto and Londrick in the span of 5 minutes. One for posting the yearbook picture. It's so obvious this is the same person just so they can give out double the negs. Sad.


Guess it's the only way they can feel good about themselves.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Yeah, cause that's totally what making that observation means.


I know, I'm just saying. aige


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Bearodactyl said:


> I hope they do well tbh :waffle
> 
> *The more divas do well, the better. That's how I see it anyway.*


I agree on wanting all divas to do well but I just can't stand the Bellas.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

XDarkholmeX said:


> I agree on wanting all divas to do well but I just can't stand the Bellas.


Totally. Medicore divas being successful only makes it easier for more mediocre divas to make it to the top.


----------



## trademarklas

Short and sweet. Great stuff yet again from Paige.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I know, I'm just saying. aige


Oh...I get it. aige


----------



## JBLoser

Paige is one disingenuous you know what... and it's great!


----------



## Wynter

Bitch Paige is just :banderas

She's so fake, I love it :dance


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Damn, I wanted to see more of that red shirt she had on. 

So I assume that's it tonight? Not even a Paige match? Bummer. One more raw before Summerslam, so this feud better continue until Night of Champions at least. Still feels like it's just gaining momentum.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damn she looked good :banderas


----------



## Empress

JBLoser said:


> Paige is one disingenuous you know what... and it's great!


aige

She is a natural born heel. 

I know that some resent Stephanie and Brie stealing the thunder of AJ and Paige, but their success is important. It allows for more attention to be shown to the divas division.


----------



## The True Believer

Empress said:


> aige
> 
> She is a natural born heel.
> 
> I know that some resent Stephanie and Brie stealing the thunder of AJ and Paige, but their success is important. *It allows for more attention to be shown to the divas division.*


That's what people were saying during AJ Lee's title reign. :cena6


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I know Paige is playing a good heel because I want to see her get dropped. I mean that in a good way lol.


Leonardo Spanky said:


> Totally. Medicore divas being successful only makes it easier for more mediocre divas to make it to the top.


Yup. Even if it wasn't my favorite in the fued with Stephanie, if it were still someone who actually loved wrestling and was talented enough, then I'd be all for it. Less than average performers like the Bella's getting this much attention/spotlight encourages more like them and less like AJ, Paige, Emma, Naomi, Alicia, etc.


----------



## Freeway.86

If that's all the build they get tonight then that's serious bullshit IMO.


----------



## Callisto

The True Believer said:


> That's what people were saying during AJ Lee's title reign. :cena6


That was also when the division was AJ's oyster, and _only_ her oyster. There are three women's angles developing side-by-side, so I don't see how that claim would be false or how Brie/Steph isn't beneficial for the women's division in the long term. :draper2


----------



## JBLoser

Freeway.86 said:


> If that's all the build they get tonight then that's serious bullshit IMO.


Something I'm sure Paige + AJ marks alike can agree on...


----------



## Oakue

Empress said:


> I know that some resent Stephanie and Brie stealing the thunder of AJ and Paige, but their success is important. It allows for more attention to be shown to the divas division.


Except there is not going to be any success. The wrestling audience is a tiny, tiny, slither of the population, so much so it's barely even a niche audience it's so small. And as small and tiny as it is, the WWE cannot even get all of them to care about the Stephanie/Brie program.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Freeway.86 said:


> If that's all the build they get tonight then that's serious bullshit IMO.


That's what happens when they want Stephanie/Brie to have all the heat they can possibly get. 

We'll have to wait for Smackdown I guess. But how I saw it going down tonight was Paige having a match and AJ coming out for an attack and a big pull-apart brawl ensues. But they wasted that on the other feud last week.


----------



## JBLoser

Leonardo Spanky said:


> That's what happens when they want Stephanie/Brie to have all the heat they can possibly get.
> 
> We'll have to wait for Smackdown I guess. But how I saw it going down tonight was Paige having a match and AJ coming out for an attack and a big pull-apart brawl ensues. But they wasted that on the other feud last week.


I guess we'll possibly get that on SmackDown...? :shrug


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> That's what happens when they want Stephanie/Brie to have all the heat they can possibly get.
> 
> We'll have to wait for Smackdown I guess. But how I saw it going down tonight was Paige having a match and AJ coming out for an attack and a big pull-apart brawl ensues. But they wasted that on the other feud last week.


Or just have Paige wrestle a match to keep the heat up. This is just so weak.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Paige did nothing wrong tonight. I'm sorry that's all she was given to work with.*


----------



## Jbones733

Paige character really evolving, one of best parts of raw


----------



## JBLoser

Guess the continuation of this feud is tomorrow on Main Event.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Paige did nothing wrong tonight. I'm sorry that's all she was given to work with.*


4/10 Not Enough :reigns


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

AJ Lee returns on Main Event tomorrow? Yes! Something should definitely happen there.

If something big goes down tomorrow then it really does seem like they are trying to keep these two feuds separated.


----------



## trademarklas

Fucking hell. Paige gets a minute backstage promo (which was very good), but that's it? fpalm

At least we will get some build on Main Event. Should be quite interesting.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

The Reigns Train said:


> *Paige did nothing wrong tonight. *I'm sorry that's all she was given to work with.


Did you not see the part where she accidentally bumped the interviewers microphone? unk2


----------



## fanofwwepaige

trademarklas said:


> Fucking hell. Paige gets a minute backstage promo (which was very good), but that's it? fpalm
> 
> At least we will get some build on Main Event. Should be quite interesting.


and no AJ?

they are keeping that fucking brie/stephanie signing for the end. :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Freeway.86

fanofwwepaige said:


> and no AJ?
> 
> they are keeping that fucking brie/stephanie signing for the end. :cuss::cuss::cuss:


I cannot believe they are doing that as the main event 2 weeks in a row. No matter how hot the segment may have been, it did a terrible rating! WWE is just inviting it to do another one. Especially because this show has largely sucked this week.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Good that's it on the Main Event and not Smackdown at least. Hopefully we'll get something good there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Prepare for ratings to be drained down the toilet :hunter*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

It would have been so cool if Paige had a match tonight and won with the black widow.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Basically, the only way that they can redeem this Brie/Stephanie angle is if Kharma comes back.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Basically, the only way that they can redeem this Brie/Stephanie angle is if Kharma comes back.


no if cm punk would return and Gives stephanie a G.T.S sending a messenge to HHH. LOL


----------



## trademarklas

Leonardo Spanky said:


> It would have been so cool if Paige had a match tonight and won with the black widow.


See, this would have been awesome.

Instead we got Fandango vs. Diego so it's all good.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

JBLoser said:


> Paige is one disingenuous you know what... and it's great!





trademarklas said:


> Short and sweet. Great stuff yet again from Paige.


Agreed with both statements. Paige is showcasing to me anyway the elements of what made old school heels so great. Smart ass, sneakiness, the ability to just get under people's skin. *You can tell this girl came up the old school way of doing things in the business.* Personally i love stuff like this because you can generally ooze hatred and disgust for someone who is like this. She reminds me a lot of Ric Flair back in the 80s.


*Now before yall go on some tirade saying that she will never be Ric Flair even on her best day. I already know that. She will never be Flair, but then, who really can if you think about it?*

All i am referring to is that she to me has some of those qualities that made Flair who he was and is. You really want to see this woman get her ass handed to her just like those that follow, or in my case, lived the 80s era of wrestling saw Flair being that person that you wanted to see get his rear end handed to him as well. In my mind, the mark of a true heel is one that you can really hate because they are good at drawing that type of heat. 

This is great stuff that i am truly looking forward to seeing more of her progression in this area of her game.



Dan Pratt said:


> I do agree with your point, but with Paige not sure how well it will work if this stays a long term part of her character. Truth is it's kind of hard to believe a 21 year old is such a mastermind. I mean she is barely even old enough to qualify as an adult. So where does she draw this brilliant ability from? It doesn't help that a blind man can see it coming with her. Granted, that is true with most of the mind games the people you loved played. Wrestling story lines don't go for subtle hints on someone swerving. But if I am supposed to believe someone that young can outsmart most of the Divas then they need to make her plans a little more unpredictable.
> 
> I do buy it with AJ Lee, because her character is a few fries short of a happy meal. So I don't feel you would have to be an evil genius to trick and outsmart her. But I am not sure it would look convincing if Paige starts feuding with people like Naomi, Natalya, and Summer I.E. women with some life experience AND sanity combined, and is able to mess with their head with the same ease she does with AJ.


First: i would like to thank you for your agreement of my points. I truly appreciate it. 

Second: I just want to say that you fail to realize she is a second generation wrestler. Not only is she one, but she is one whose parents are some of the meanest and toughest wrestlers on this planet. Her father is an *OLD SCHOOL* tough guy that by watching some of his stuff, can hang and bang with the best of them. And her mother is by far one of the:

1. Toughest

2. Most Violent

3. Sadistic

4. Cold Blooded

5. Maniacal

6. Twisted

7. Diabolical

Women's wrestlers there has ever been. Those qualities have been encoded into her genetics, and have been brought more and more to the forefront every passing day under the instruction of one A.J. Lee for how to showcase it on the main roster. Mr. Pratt, she is her mother's daughter after all. It would be cool if they did allow her mother to be apart of WWE if for anything else to just be her manager for a brief period of time. Sweet Saraya taught her lovely young daughter the dark, malevolent, esoteric arts of Professional Wrestling

Through A.J.'s guidance, her mother's doctrines are being manifested upon the masses slowly and systematically. 

*And i am reveling in it:cool2!*


----------



## Oakue

Everyone rags on Triple H for his supposed massive ego but it's his wife that is the one with the real ego problem. I still remember that report of her airing private problems with Kaitlyn out in public on live TV like a spoiled brat. And what happens if the ratings tank for the second week in a row in this final segment? What will be Stephanie's excuse this time?

Paige/AJ is not getting the treatment it should, and it is because Stephanie is involved in something else, so that gets the higher role. Strange but true. It is possible WWE to do two divas feuds at once and book them the right way. A foreign concept to them, I know, but it is possible.


----------



## Freeway.86

Leonardo Spanky said:


> It would have been so cool if Paige had a match tonight and won with the black widow.


Could any of the Divas hold Paige up for that move? I guess only Natalya or Naomi, but even then I'm not sure. Paige is one of the bigger Divas.


Come to think of it, I don't know that AJ and Paige can use the others submission. I don't know if AJ's strong enough or big enough to hook in the PTO properly and Paige can probably only do the Black Widow on 1 or 2 girls at best.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Oakue said:


> Everyone rags on Triple H for his supposed massive ego but it's his wife that is the one with the real ego problem. I still remember that report of her airing private problems with Kaitlyn out in public on live TV like a spoiled brat. And what happens if the ratings tank for the second week in a row in this final segment? What will be Stephanie's excuse this time?
> 
> Paige/AJ is not getting the treatment it should, and it is because Stephanie is involved in something else, so that gets the higher role. Strange but true. It is possible WWE to do two divas feuds at once and book them the right way. A foreign concept to them, I know, but it is possible.


*
There's no IF, but WHEN. Ratings went to hell after Reigns' segment last week, so expect more of the same this week.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

They better be the main focus of Main Event tomorrow. I want them to hype up their encounter for the entire episode and close the show with them. 

Unfortunately the Paige/AJ feud doesn't have enough heat at the moment to close RAW but they can definitely close a show like Main Event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm noticing a trend here. 
2 weeks ago on Main Event: Rusev vs. Swagger
Last week: Ambrose vs. Rollins
This week: AJ vs. Paige

They're putting every other feud on Main Event to keep all attention on Reigns/Steph/Lesnar, while simultaneously plugging the Network.*


----------



## JBLoser

Leonardo Spanky said:


> They better be the main focus of Main Event tomorrow. I want them to hype up their encounter for the entire episode and close the show with them.
> 
> Unfortunately the Paige/AJ feud doesn't have enough heat at the moment to close RAW but they can definitely close a show like Main Event.


So far, so far, it's the only thing announced for Main Event. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Don't go losing sleep over green points on an internet forum.


Downvoted into oblivion.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

give me a fucking breaking, holding steph/brie for the end. urgh

seth rollins should be in the end.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm noticing a trend here.
> 2 weeks ago on Main Event: Rusev vs. Swagger
> Last week: Ambrose vs. Rollins
> This week: AJ vs. Paige
> 
> They're putting every other feud on Main Event to keep all attention on Reigns/Steph/Lesnar.*


Unrelated topic, It looks like i have the multi quote thing pretty down i believe. Once again thank you.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Seth should be in the main event segment, not this lame contract signing. They need to give more time to what has the potential to be one of the best Divas match at SummerSlam in a long time. I know they're doing Main Event, but that's viewed by about 1/8th of the audience. Not enough build on RAW if you ask me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Dark Warlords said:


> Unrelated topic, It looks like i have the multi quote thing pretty down i believe. Once again thank you.


*
No problem dude*


----------



## islesfan13

This Raw fpalm


----------



## islesfan13

This segment is probably the worst I have ever seen close a Raw. :faint:


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> This segment is probably the worst I have ever seen close a Raw. :faint:


Last week at least had a lot of heat, but from what I saw, this audience was silent.


----------



## JBLoser

Freeway.86 said:


> Last week at least had a lot of heat, but from what I saw, this audience was silent.


Austin, Texas was not having ANY of it. At all. That was horrifically bad.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

JBLoser said:


> Austin, Texas was not having ANY of it. At all. That was horrifically bad.





Freeway.86 said:


> Last week at least had a lot of heat, but from what I saw, this audience was silent.





islesfan13 said:


> This segment is probably the worst I have ever seen close a Raw. :faint:


The only thing good about that segment in my mind was The Pedigree part. But maybe that is because i am a huge Triple H fan.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Dont get me wrong paiges promo was good. But thats it. Nothing else.
And we have to wait until main event for ajs retort. And man that end segment was 
clumsy.

Steph giving 2 of the most unconvincing pedigrees ive ever seen.
Botchy as fuck. This brie/steph match i think is going to blow chunks.

Why is this shit getting more attention than aj/paige???


----------



## Boliever

I thought Paige spoke pretty well tonight. Best female promo I've heard in a while that wasn't from Steph.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Stephanie's Pedigrees were amazing. It looked like she slammed Brie's head clean into the table too. It's about time someone shut that bitch up.*


----------



## islesfan13

Any vids of Paiges promo?


----------



## fanofwwepaige

The Dark Warlords said:


> The only thing good about that segment in my mind was The Pedigree part. But maybe that is because i am a huge Triple H fan.


nah those perfect timed cm punk chants were


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Reigns Train said:


> *Stephanie's Pedigrees were amazing. It looked like she slammed Brie's head clean into the table too. It's about time someone shut that bitch up.*


They were great. The Pedigree can be a very lethal finisher in the ring if done correctly. I do have a bias towards it though. But to me, they were done pretty well, and could spell the defeat of Brie Bella at Summerslam.



fanofwwepaige said:


> nah those perfect timed cm punk chants were


I will give you that. When Brie was talking about Who was screwed over by Stephanie, those chants did indeed come in at the right time. But i have to give the nod to The Pedigrees. Sorry.


----------



## Magic

remember when I said Paige still couldnt act because she's too green and isnt close to being ready and yall actually disagreed? :ti


yeah, yall dont know what you're talking about. she still cant act and she hasn't improved, and if she has it's marginal at best. she needs to be brought up slowly as she's clearly not ready for what they're giving her.


----------



## PRODIGY

Don't feed.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> Any vids of Paiges promo?


I'm still looking. WWE decided not to upload it onto their youtube channel. Great job of not promoting their divas title feud.

:steph


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Me personally, I think that since turning heel, Paige's work on the mic, as well as her character, has improved greatly. She's owning her role, and there have been less awkward live moments that I've noticed. It probably helps that since AJ's back, she might have been helping her out a little bit with that, as well, giving her pointers and such on how to carry the segment with your promos. Paige has made great strides with her character, so I hope this leads to a great match, and an even better story told at SummerSlam.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

A paige/aj contract signing would of been epic.
With them nailing into each other at the end. But instead we got this.

Then those cm punk chants would of had more meaning.
And would of had more context to what was happening in-the-ring.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

The Regent Alien. said:


> Why is this shit getting more attention than aj/paige???


Because Steph's a Mcmahon and Brie's fucking Daniel Bryan. :side:
I wanna see how bad their segment got in ratings. Bitches be crazy if those two end the show again next week.


----------



## Gametoo

At least Brie handled the the Punk chants and didn't need to pause for 10 mins like a certain someone.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Gametoo said:


> At least Brie handled the the Punk chants and didn't need to pause for 10 mins like a certain someone.


Vintage Paige :banderas


----------



## HHHGame78

She was wearing red under her jacket I wonder what it was?


----------



## Gametoo

Brie Vs Steph >>> AJ Vs Paige


----------



## The Dark Warlords

HHHGame78 said:


> She was wearing red under her jacket I wonder what it was?


Something tells me that it is something very similar to what she wore on that Instagram video of Emma stealing her ring jacket i believe.


----------



## Gametoo

I can't at you Divas fans being mad that a Diva main evented Raw! shouldn't you be happy about it? would you like to see Cena again in the main event? I would be happy if it was any diva regardless if I liked her or not.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Gametoo said:


> Brie Vs Steph >>> AJ Vs Paige


Build up, yes. Not their respective upcoming matches though.


----------



## Freeway.86

Gametoo said:


> I can't at you Divas fans being mad that a Diva main evented Raw! shouldn't you be happy about it? would you like to see Cena again in the main event? I would be happy if it was any diva regardless if I liked her or not.


Well I think we'd want the angle to be good. Last week had some good heat and it worked. This week was terrible. If they're in the main event, but it's terrible, what benefit does it really do them?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

HHHGame78 said:


> She was wearing red under her jacket I wonder what it was?


That new Brie Mode shirt of course. Brie Mode Y'all.


----------



## Kabraxal

XDarkholmeX said:


> Build up, yes. Not their respective upcoming matches though.


Actually, more into AJ/Paige because it's not one sided like Steph/Brie. Brie cannot hold up her end worth shit...


----------



## islesfan13

Gametoo said:


> I can't at you Divas fans being mad that a Diva main evented Raw! shouldn't you be happy about it? would you like to see Cena again in the main event? I would be happy if it was any diva regardless if I liked her or not.


Yes I actually enjoy Cenas promos aige


----------



## Londrick

XDarkholmeX said:


> Build up, yes. Not their respective upcoming matches though.


If Battleground is anything to go by, I doubt Steph and Brie are gonna have trouble having a better match.



Gametoo said:


> I can't at you Divas fans being mad that a Diva main evented Raw! shouldn't you be happy about it? would you like to see Cena again in the main event? I would be happy if it was any diva regardless if I liked her or not.


Agree, but this feud involves a diva who had a couple modeling gigs pre-WWE and no indy exp so it automatically sucks.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Looking forward to ajs response on main event tomorrow.
Maybe wwe is setting-up for a huge paige/aj altercation for next weeks raw.

Or maybe smackdown.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Londrick said:


> If Battleground is anything to go by, I doubt Steph and Brie are gonna have trouble having a better match.


I'll hold you to this. :


----------



## Freeway.86

The Regent Alien. said:


> Looking forward to ajs response on main event tomorrow.
> Maybe wwe is setting-up for a huge paige/aj altercation for next weeks raw.
> 
> Or maybe smackdown.


At this point, I wouldn't be shocked if it was on Superstars.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Gametoo said:


> I can't at you Divas fans being mad that a Diva main evented Raw! shouldn't you be happy about it? would you like to see Cena again in the main event? I would be happy if it was any diva regardless if I liked her or not.


None of this has to do about showcasing women's 'wrestling'. When they finally have their 'match' at Summerslam and it's a bust it'll just give fans more incentive for treating the divas division as a piss-break and a sideshow act. Stephanie/Brie will get a great spot on the card while Paige/AJ will most likely be on before the main event which is the slot reserved to give fans a last chance to take a piss, hit up the merch stand, and re-charge before the Championship match. 

It's taking away focus from the Divas title feud that will actually showcase wrestling at Summerslam, not some clusterfuck brawl that the other match will be. They had a big angle on Smackdown instead of RAW last week, and now this week it looks like there'll be another one on Main Event this time instead of RAW. It deserves more focus so the fans will be just as invested, and if the match turns out great the casuals will be like "wow, why don't we see more of that?" Brie/Steph won't deliver that. 

And I just realized there are 8 matches announced with a possible IC title match to be added later. At this point we'll be lucky if this thing even gets 7 minutes and isn't on the pre-show.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Kabraxal said:


> Actually, more into AJ/Paige because it's not one sided like Steph/Brie. Brie cannot hold up her end worth shit...


I agree about about the one sided thing. Brie's out of her league. I just mean that they've gotten more attention, more importance, etc than AJ/Paige.

God, now I'm depressed the AJ/Paige match won't get the time or spot it deserves.


----------



## islesfan13

XDarkholmeX said:


> I agree about about the one sided thing. Brie's out of her league. I just mean that they've gotten more attention, more importance, etc than AJ/Paige.
> 
> God, now I'm depressed the AJ/Paige match won't get the time or spot it deserves.


It will get decent time. The Steph Brie match will be 5 minutes at most. I wouldn't be surprised if Steph puts on Kanes mask to "gain strength"


----------



## Kabraxal

XDarkholmeX said:


> I agree about about the one sided thing. Brie's out of her league. I just mean that they've gotten more attention, more importance, etc than AJ/Paige.
> 
> God, now I'm depressed the AJ/Paige match won't get the time or spot it deserves.


There with you... if it were Steph v anyone that could actually hold their own I could at least get it, but that feud is going nowhere fast in terms of itself. The only saving grace it has is bringing Bryan back at some point. AJ/Paige should have this level of focus in comparison.. it is actually damn compelling considering they only get 2 or 3 minutes per segment compared to show closing segments.


----------



## tailhook

islesfan13 said:


> It will get decent time. The Steph Brie match will be 5 minutes at most. I wouldn't be surprised if Steph puts on Kanes mask to "gain strength"


I wouldn't be surprised if the finish is Steph cracking Brie's skull with those legs when attempting to Stephigree her @ SS. Jesus Christ. She like saw AJ's and said 'not in this promotion, sister!' and hit the fucking gym.

Allthough I'm sure its not the first time either Brie or Nikki has had their head between the legs of another woman before.


----------



## Bearodactyl

islesfan13 said:


> Any vids of Paiges promo?


Can't find one for the life of me, which is a shame since I really did want to see it again. Hope someone links it in here when they run across it.

I really hope the announcement of AJ's return on ME means that ME will be diva-oriented this week for the majority of the show. They need the time, even if it's on the Network only show. 

Admittedly, with AJ vs Paige being one of my top 2 feuds right now, I was slightly underwhelmed by last night's RAW. Thnk god they doubled down on the Ambrose booking or it would've been a tough one for me to enjoy!


----------



## tommo010

I just hope last night's promo put's to rest the fears of "Crazy Paige" because that promo last night was delivered with disingenuous perfection. :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien.

That promo was full of yum yums!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> I just hope last night's promo put's to rest the fears of "Crazy Paige" because that promo last night was delivered with disingenuous perfection. :banderas


I loved it too, which is why I'm so surprised I can't find it anywhere... aige


----------



## RCSheppy

Paige is getting better and better each week. Last nights promo was great!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Here's the promo from last night.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Here's the promo from last night.


Thank you! (Still think it's weird it's not up on the .com... guess I'm gonna be patient and see if tonight's main event will shed a bit of light on that situation)


----------



## The Regent Alien.

My god her accent. Its like sprinkling powdered sugar
on my ear drums!!!


----------



## Paigeology

Hopefully this Steph and Brie thing will be done with soon, so we can get on with a divas angle people actually want to see!


----------



## A-C-P

I also thought Paige's promo last night was very good, it kind of sucks the feud got so little time on Raw last night though aige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Rampaige said:


> Hopefully this Steph and Brie thing will be done with soon, so we can get on with a divas angle people actually want to see!


*I enjoy seeing Brie get embarrassed on national television :draper2*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im sure with the next 1 and a half/2 weeks we will see more about/between
paige & aj in their feud. Very interested in & about aj on main event tonight.


----------



## NJ88

Pretty sad not seeing much progress on RAW. But perhaps if AJ was selling the incident from Smackdown they didn't think there was much more they could do to further the feud without both of them interacting in some way. Although It would have been a good idea of having Paige win a match or beat someone else down to get some heel cred. I presume we'll get something more lengthy on Main Event, which isn't so bad as they've used that show to further some of the bigger feuds too and maybe Smackdown.

Paige's promo was good though, she played the sarcastic, disingenuous, fake concerned 'friend' of AJ really well. It's interesting they've brought the 'you're my idol, I look up to you' kind of thing. It was in the promo and on the pre-match description for Summerslam too.


----------



## PRODIGY

> not a troll, you just have no taste and are blinded by a talentless hack.


:duck

That's just one of the red rep messages I get for being a fan of Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Legasee said:


> :duck
> 
> That's just one of the red rep messages I get for being a fan of Paige.


*Yep, just ignore the green rep message from the #1 Paige basher :jordan*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Paige made it on Botchamania 255 for the tackle through the ropes spot at Battleground. So proud. aige


----------



## savatage

i don´t like that WWE always goes with the crazy diva shtick. it is getting lame


----------



## Kabraxal

Legasee said:


> :duck
> 
> That's just one of the red rep messages I get for being a fan of Paige.


The mark wars can be ugly... though at least pure AJ marks have a reason to be marking out... can't believe some divas actually have marks at all with how bad they are.

I really hope the Main Event and Smackdown build is longer than what we got last night. Seriously, could have ditched the stupid contract signing for something longer.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Reigns Train said:


> *I enjoy seeing Brie get embarrassed on national television :draper2*


That's not exactly what they're trying to achieve though :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, not too much Paige/AJ last night. If you blinked, you probably missed it. But I did like Paige's promo. Short but effective. The way she caller her AJ her idol, it kind of brings me back to the Trish/Mickie feud back in 06. I know you hardly ever see it now, but I really wish they could have kept this AJ/Paige friendship thing going for a few months before Paige turned heel. So then Paige finally turning on her would have meant a lot more.

I don't want to get too excited about the match yet. Last time I did at Battleground, like most fans, I was dissapointed. But thankfully, the framework around this match is much better. We have a true heel and a true babyface. The match will be simpler that way and this is case, simpler is better. So, hopefully everything works out and they have a solid match.

As for as the winner goes, I'm really conflicted. On one hand, I don't know want to see Paige lose cleanly to AJ b/c that would really hurt credibility losing clean 3 straight times. On the other hand, I don't really want to see Paige regain the Divas Chammpionship so soon. I think the best plan is to have Paige get herself DQed for being to aggressive to allow this feud to carry on to NOC and perhaps beyond.


----------



## PRODIGY

RAVEN said:


> That's not exactly what they're trying to achieve though :lmao


I don't know who in their right mind thought Brie could go head to head with Steph on the mic.


----------



## tailhook

TD Stinger said:


> As for as the winner goes, I'm really conflicted. On one hand, I don't know want to see Paige lose cleanly to AJ b/c that would really hurt credibility losing clean 3 straight times. On the other hand, I don't really want to see Paige regain the Divas Chammpionship so soon. I think the best plan is to have Paige get herself DQed for being to aggressive to allow this feud to carry on to NOC and perhaps beyond.


AJ going over Paige would simply kill any feud before it even got going.

Paige really needs the win(doesn't have to be clean, and some might say it never can be with the kayfabe 'injury' in play), to solidify her heel status. AJ can get the win back @ NoC.

A SS DQ match would be retarded as people don't pay money to the biggest shows to see the stars actually wrestle. If this was a B show, then I could see doing the DQ to GET the feud to SS. But they're already there, give the people a good match.. its the second biggest show of the year.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life




----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Tom Philips standing there like, "Is this what a woman is?"


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Tom Philips standing there like, "Is this what a woman is?"


He looks frightened by her lol


----------



## tommo010

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> He looks frightened by her lol


I love how he flinches when she pats his chest aige


----------



## The Regent Alien.

She can scare me any day.


----------



## Kabraxal

I really hope after this feud they eventually patch things up kayfabe and just rule the division... Paige has really proven her detractors wrong since her heel turn. Hopefully they get a nice long match as well. Vince really needs to let HHH handle the division and give it the time it needs because a twenty minute match would be perfect right now.


----------



## Karma101

I think I'm more likely to win the lottery than see a 20 minute Divas match unfortunately. Also, with the SS card this stacked I don't expect WWE to give this match the right amount of time again.

As for the result, even though I prefer AJ overall I would like to see a Paige win here in order to keep the feud going and give Paige some legitimacy, obviously it wouldn't be clean.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Paige made it on Botchamania 255 for the tackle through the ropes spot at Battleground. So proud. aige



To me that botch was a botch on both ajs and paiges behalfs.
Paige for miscalculating her run at aj. And aj for leaning on the ropes at
such a cock eyed angle/way.

So the move was doomed from the start. And showed that they need to work on their chemistry more.
And that most likely they were rushed along to get to the next match.


----------



## Kabraxal

Karma101 said:


> I think I'm more likely to win the lottery than see a 20 minute Divas match unfortunately. Also, with the SS card this stacked I don't expect WWE to give this match the right amount of time again.
> 
> As for the result, even though I prefer AJ overall I would like to see a Paige win here in order to keep the feud going and give Paige some legitimacy, obviously it wouldn't be clean.


O I fully expect this to get 7-10 and Brie/Steph to get a full half hour just to show how out of touch the main shows are... I'd probably go delirious with joy if they "relegated" AJ/Paige to the NXT special coming up. We'd have a real good build and a long ass match!


----------



## Dan Pratt

Kabraxal said:


> O I fully expect this to get 7-10 and Brie/Steph to get a full half hour just to show how out of touch the main shows are... I'd probably go delirious with joy if they "relegated" AJ/Paige to the NXT special coming up. We'd have a real good build and a long ass match!


I don't think that would be out of touch in the sense like it or not, the fans are more into the Brie/Steph feud than the title feud. But it would be bad because I would be shocked if they could deliver a 30 minute match. The fans would want it if they could do a good match, but they would regret getting what they wished for if it actually did happen. 

But I think WWE is well aware that no matter how hot the feud is, that neither of them likely have a 20 minute match in them.


----------



## islesfan13

Paige said she loves AJ! What a great promo by Queen Paige. Also to the guy holding up the sign right in the front that said "paid to see Paige" thumbs up.


----------



## Kabraxal

Dan Pratt said:


> I don't think that would be out of touch in the sense like it or not, the fans are more into the Brie/Steph feud than the title feud. But it would be bad because I would be shocked if they could deliver a 30 minute match. The fans would want it if they could do a good match, but they would regret getting what they wished for if it actually did happen.
> 
> But I think WWE is well aware that no matter how hot the feud is, that neither of them likely have a 20 minute match in them.


Except the feud for Steph/Brie is basically failing... people are more behind Steph than Brie and Steph is the only reason it isn't a complete joke.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> He looks frightened by her lol


Page 405 has my response to your post on it bro.


----------



## Freeway.86

IMO AJ needs to stop calling Paige crumpet. It doesn't sound at all natural to say. It was funny the first time, and the 2nd time it was a cute call back, but now it just needs to stop.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Edit: Well looks like WWE has it up on youtube now. 






re-adding my video since that one is slightly edited
x22vn1t

Momentum kind of derailed a bit this week. This little verbal exchange was the follow up to Paige pushing AJ off a stage and causing her to have whiplash. Not all the diva feuds can have pull-apart brawls and contract signings aige


----------



## Kabraxal

Freeway.86 said:


> IMO AJ needs to stop calling Paige crumpet. It doesn't sound at all natural to say. It was funny the first time, and the 2nd time it was a cute call back, but now it just needs to stop.


Think it would work better as a stable nickname deal.. she says crumpet paige says pumpkin and they troll their opponents and such. It's not bad here, but it comes off far more as friendly banter more than talking down to your opponent.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Edit: Well looks like wweyoutube has it up now.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uURXVvXu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Momentum kind of derailed a bit this week. This little verbal exchange was the follow up to Paige pushing AJ off a stage and causing her to have whiplash. *Not all the diva feuds can have pull-apart brawls and contract signings *aige


but still bullshit, AJ & Paige warrents them both and would make sense. Why give them to freaking Brie and Stephanie. 

i mean the contract signing for paige/aj could be that neither can touch the other until summerslam and if u do, you'll suspended.


----------



## Empress

The difference between Paige now and who she was as a character when she first debuted is incredible. She was so awkward and bland as a face but has so much confidence and personality as a heel. I loved her promo that I just saw for free on YouTube instead of on the WWE Network for $9.99. I liked how she stressed certain words and said when she'd get her belt back at Summerslam but that she still loved AJ. Disingenuous bitch. :lol This arc does remind me of Mickie and Trish. 

I hope she and AJ perfect their chemistry in the ring for SS. It's too bad that they don't get enough shine on RAW but you have to make do with what you get.


----------



## islesfan13

Went on wweshop.com to see if the wwe had any new Paige merchandise (looking for the "my house now shirt" :lmao and there is now a think again pillow for anyone interested. Its not 9.99 though its $29.99


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> Went on wweshop.com to see if the wwe had any new Paige merchandise (looking for the "my house now shirt" :lmao and there is now a think again pillow for anyone interested. Its not 9.99 though its $29.99


I'm still waiting for a damn poster!


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> I'm still waiting for a damn poster!


Oh yeah that too. I am hoping there will be a poster in the magazine for September. I have two autograph photos on my wall though. Wish I could meet her at an event signing. I hope she does one in NY soon.


----------



## CrystalFissure

That was alright (Main Event).

I can see where they're going with this a little more, and am a little confused. I'm getting Mickie James vibes. It would be an awful shame if Paige actually turns out to be some huge psycho and isn't as calculated as some think. It would be a cop-out if you ask me. Really pissed off that AJ and Summer was wasted, especially since Summer isn't really a heel right now. Then again, they fucked up Swagger on that show as well so who knows what's going on with the booking.

Agreed with Leonardo; momentum was halted a bit. Hopefully something happens on SmackDown as well, otherwise this week feels like a bit of a waste. The promo wasn't bad by either of them, but I felt like maybe AJ should have been a little more aggressive despite the niggling injury.


----------



## Freeway.86

CrystalFissure said:


> That was alright (Main Event).
> 
> I can see where they're going with this a little more, and am a little confused. I'm getting Mickie James vibes. It would be an awful shame if Paige actually turns out to be some huge psycho and isn't as calculated as some think. It would be a cop-out if you ask me. Really pissed off that AJ and Summer was wasted, especially since Summer isn't really a heel right now. Then again, they fucked up Swagger on that show as well so who knows what's going on with the booking.
> 
> Agreed with Leonardo; momentum was halted a bit. Hopefully something happens on SmackDown as well, otherwise this week feels like a bit of a waste. The promo wasn't bad by either of them, but I felt like maybe AJ should have been a little more aggressive despite the niggling injury.


Yeah AJ's bothered me a lot since this kicked off. For one she's acted like too much of a heel, then the week after Paige's violent attack, AJ comes put smiling and skipping like normal. That bugged me to no end. Paige skipping makes sense because she's obviously mocking AJ. AJ skipping and smiling makes no real sense.


----------



## JBLoser

Freeway.86 said:


> Yeah AJ's bothered me a lot since this kicked off. For one she's acted like too much of a heel, then the week after Paige's violent attack, AJ comes put smiling and skipping like normal. That bugged me to no end. Paige skipping makes sense because she's obviously mocking AJ. *AJ skipping and smiling makes no real sense.*


You just said that Paige is mocking AJ by skipping. AJ skipping and smiling makes sense _for that reason._ It's how she goes through the motions. I don't see why, in this feud, she would just stop doing that.


----------



## Freeway.86

JBLoser said:


> You just said that Paige is mocking AJ by skipping. AJ skipping and smiling makes sense _for that reason._ It's how she goes through the motions. I don't see why, in this feud, she would just stop doing that.


The week after the first attack is when it bothered me. It just felt like she wasn't selling a thing that happened the week before.


----------



## Empress

Freeway.86 said:


> The week after the first attack is when it bothered me. It just felt like she wasn't selling a thing that happened the week before.


I think the WWE is to blame. It made no sense that AJ didn't sell the vicious beatdown when Paige turned heel. She should have and then it would've been that Paige is just attacking a weakened AJ. Instead, AJ was fine the next week. I don't think the WWE was sure which direction to take the story and they seem to have settled on the whiplash angle.


----------



## JBLoser

Ah. Well, I see what you're saying there. With that said, AJ did sell the whiplash like a champ tonight on Main Event. So there's that, at least. aige

And I'm with Empress here. The logic makes no sense but that's how this has been booked... pretty stupidly at that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's clear they don't give a fuck about this feud. The girls are doing their best with what they're given. It's up to them to have a good match at Summerslam and make up for the disaster of Battleground.*


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's clear they don't give a fuck about this feud. The girls are doing their best with what they're given. It's up to them to have a good match at Summerslam and make up for the disaster of Battleground.*


Sigh..... Its so true...especially considering that the Bellaslut #1/ Stephanie angle has closed two Raws in a row and all this feud gets is a short segment on Main Event


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I seriously hope their match blows Brie/Stephanie's away. It really upsets me how they get so much and AJ/Paige get relegated to Main Event with much smaller given to them.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I am praying to god that this match of AJ/Paige's will be better than Brie/Stephanie's match. The promo that Paige and AJ did on Main Event was alright. They both got some pops as well. But these promos should be on Smackdown or saved for Raw next week.


----------



## Freeway.86

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I am praying to god that this match of AJ/Paige's will be better than Brie/Stephanie's match. The promo that Paige and AJ did on Main Event was alright. They both got some pops as well. But these promos should be on Smackdown or saved for Raw next week.


There is no way in hell Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon will be better than AJ vs. Paige. Brie vs. Steph will be bogged down with so much smoke and mirrors there's no way it will be any good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Freeway.86 said:


> There is no way in hell Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon will be better than AJ vs. Paige. Brie vs. Steph will be bogged down with so much smoke and mirrors there's no way it will be any good.


Your right about that cause AJ Lee vs Paige is one feud towards Summerslam will be more entertaining to watch since both of them know what to do in the ring and will have a lot of chemistry in the ring as well. Brie vs Steph I really don't see any chemistry at all when it comes to ring time at Summerslam.


----------



## JBLoser

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Your right about that cause AJ Lee vs Paige is one feud towards Summerslam will be more entertaining to watch since both of them know what to do in the ring and *will have a lot of chemistry in the ring as well.* Brie vs Steph I really don't see any chemistry at all when it comes to ring time at Summerslam.


This is why I'm kinda hopeful about this next matchup that they've got. Going into Battleground it didn't seem like, from most reports that AJ was doing house shows and doing matches with her aside from the tag team matches so they walked in with _nothing._ Now though they've been working together for the last few weeks so maybe, just _maybe_ something good will come of it.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I hope we get more between the 2 on raw next week. And i think Paige should make
a jab at Aj and refer to her as [The Burger Queen].

And since aj calls paige her little crumpet.
Have paige call aj her little all beef patty.


----------



## Jingoro

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I am praying to god that this match of AJ/Paige's will be better than Brie/Stephanie's match.


if praying to god is really necessary, then that just shows how far aj and paige have fallen. aj as a crazy girlfriend character was the #1 woman in wrestling without ever wrestling. paige was the most hyped debut in the wwe for a female ever possibly. maybe i'm wrong, but it felt that way from these forums anyway. now they feel like smackdown/main event wrestlers while a bella twin is closing raw with stephanie. it's like the wrestling world is upside-down.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

JBLoser said:


> This is why I'm kinda hopeful about this next matchup that they've got. Going into Battleground it didn't seem like, from most reports that AJ was doing house shows and doing matches with her aside from the tag team matches so they walked in with _nothing._ Now though they've been working together for the last few weeks so maybe, just _maybe_ something good will come of it.


Same as I but I know that something special will come out of their match with all of the house shows they been doing together for weeks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Jingoro said:


> if praying to god is really necessary, then that just shows how far aj and paige have fallen. i'm fans of both so no red please. just saying their feud has been lackluster. aj is best as a crazy girlfriend.


I wouldn't have say their feud has been lackluster now that Paige is the heel in this and not a face that wasn't getting much reactions. AJ Lee is the face in this one for sure. We could see a mixture of good AJ with crazy AJ at the same time at Summerslam, who knows. But I know with the extra work they been doing on the house shows for weeks. Might pay off and we might see something special at Summerslam. I want to see them show everyone at Summerslam a match to be remembered.


----------



## Jingoro

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I wouldn't have say their feud has been lackluster now that Paige is the heel in this and not a face that wasn't getting much reactions. AJ Lee is the face in this one for sure. We could see a mixture of good AJ with crazy AJ at the same time at Summerslam, who knows. But I know with the extra work they been doing on the house shows for weeks. Might pay off and we might see something special at Summerslam. I want to see them show everyone at Summerslam a match to be remembered.


i hope so. paige and emma had as good a women's match as i've ever seen at nxt arrival and i hoped i'd see another epic against aj. their first ppv match was kinda crappy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Jingoro said:


> i hope so. paige and emma had as good a women's match as i've ever seen at nxt arrival and i hoped i'd see another epic against aj. their first ppv match was kinda crappy.


I wouldn't mind seeing Paige feud with Emma after she gets done with her feud with AJ Lee. They did have a bomb ass match on NXT Arrival which I was highly impressed with. Both Emma and Paige have a lot of chemistry together. So I wouldn't mind that happening in the future.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

HHHHHMMMM?!...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Also haha is this legit? :lmao


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I feel like I should try and sleep instead of find away to respond to what's above me.


----------



## trademarklas

That picture just makes me imagine a Knight Dynasty (with Becky Lynch by their side, of course) reunion on the main roster. :banderas Jeezus.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

With paige i havent fallen in love. Ive risen in love.
Ive never liked the term [Fall in love]. You dont fall in love you [Rise in love].

Love is an upward moving emotion. Love the pic. Saraya looks like such a fun girl!!!


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed

*Paige seems to have flopped.*

She doesn't even get crickets, her accent is offensive, goth chick out dated look, below decent in ring, no charisma. Everything about her is a failure.

The iwc hyped up utter trash.

They should make her a jobber until she gets her shit together.
Aj lee is just as mediocre so she can't hide paige's faults nor her own.

I say the Experiment,Paige has failed satisfactory ratings.

Her feud with Aj is secondary to Brie/Steph smf. :lol

:tommy


----------



## trademarklas

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

I don't think so, Tim.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Queen Brie is showing these divas what a real woman wrestler looks like. Hopefully Paige and AJ keep botching every other move and people realize where the real talent is.


----------



## chasku

these divas of today are a joke! I want trish sable tori stacy. Not for the wrestling but for the fapping. 

Bah gawdd kingg the fapping!!
Puppies JR

chasku badshah


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Pretty hard to call anyone a flop when they are still a rookie and have only been on for around 3 months 

It's like people expect instant stardom and if a wrestler doesn't have it they have either 1) flopped or 2) been buried.

From what I've seen so far from a 3 month old rookie I can see the potential.


----------



## CD Player

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Paige has had several good matches so far. Her face run did fail, but her current storyline is pretty interesting. I don't see her getting the title back soon, but she'll probably remain a notable diva.


----------



## Gandalf

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

i called this months ago, and received so much hate for it lol

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/1227882-fuck-paige.html


----------



## WWE

steiner beat me up said:


> i called this months ago, and received so much hate for it lol


They be like ""naaaaahhhh dawg she was in dem indie circuitzzzzsszsz she is gonna show dah dubya dubya E what real wrestling is"


----------



## Mobster

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

I didn't know a 21 year old rookie could flop in about 4 months. I would never want you as a GM of a professional sports team...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

2 things:
1. This 'feud' was just randomly thrown together. It's nice that Paige has finally made it to the RAW roster though.
2. A certain group of dumbass fans can't keep Punk out of their wet dreams and annoyingly chant his name at the mere sight of his real life girlfriend A.J. They're not helping this feud develop because they're taking the focus away from Paige vs. A.J. and making it all about their Punk.

I wouldn't say that she flopped though. 
She's just getting started.
Paige will go on to do great things, you watch.


----------



## Devitt

Give her time man. Yes her face run was a flop but this heel turn seems more up her alley. And ofcourse their feud is being overshadowed its steph friggin mcmahon in it!!


----------



## chasku

Devitt said:


> Give her time man. Yes her face run was a flop but this heel turn seems more up her alley.


Even her ass is flat so i have no interest in her alley

chasku badshah


----------



## I_Hate_You

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

She's doing good and she is incredibly young for someone on the main roster. AJ had barely even started wrestling when she was Paige's age


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

The punk thing has gotten old, some people claim it is a "we're bored" chant. And at times maybe, but AJ gets it at times literally seconds after she shows up. I am not saying AJ is so awesome no one would find her schtick boring, but it usually takes, I don't know 10 seconds for actual boredom to kick in. 

It's baffling to me because clearly they don't care what they are watching, they are just waiting with baited breath for a chance to chant "CM Punk". I would love to know why that is so rewarding people are paying the kind of money a ticket to a TV taping cost to do it. 

And it is clearly trying to "steal the show" IMHO. You know how I know, I went to a house show and not one person chanted "CM Punk". Why? Because there wasn't a TV camera there to give them motivation. I mean does anything go "I heard you on TV and you chanted CM Punk when Aj was on. That is her husband and WWE doesn't acknowledge that but you know about it. MAN YOU ROCK!" 

Said no one ever.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

What screwed Paige up is that everybody's perception of her was distorted by NXT - she seemed really over, but NXT is very much like the old TNA Impact Zone of just gravitating to something without truly caring ("Hoyt, Hoyt, Hoyt"), and isn't a real representation of what will get over to a paying WWE audience. People were grading her in-ring work on a massive curve as well, and while she's capable, people got carried away calling her a great worker.

In time she may get there on both counts.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

So she's about at popular as every other diva now then?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



Dan Pratt said:


> And it is clearly trying to "steal the show" IMHO. You know how I know, I went to a house show and not one person chanted "CM Punk". Why? Because there wasn't a TV camera there to give them motivation. I mean does anything go "I heard you on TV and you chanted CM Punk when Aj was on. That is her husband and WWE doesn't acknowledge that but you know about it. MAN YOU ROCK!"
> 
> Said no one ever.


Right on the money.


----------



## tommo010

RAVEN said:


>


I'll will be keeping this gif handy I feel it has use on here aige









:aryalol


----------



## The Regent Alien.

That skip away of hers is so god damned adorable.
It turns my heart in maple syrup.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I know 

Gonna keep it bookmarked for future references.


----------



## RobinJefferson9

Her accent is offensive? What? How?


----------



## The Big Bratwurst

Finally someone who agrees. Fuck Paige.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## evilshade

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Queen Brie is showing these divas what a real woman wrestler looks like. Hopefully Paige and AJ keep botching every other move and people realize where the real talent is.


To be fair, you cant compare any of the divas to Brie Bella. It's like comparing todays male roster to The Rock


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Can someone find the video that this pic comes from and post it.
I am so dying to see it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Regent Alien. said:


> Can someone find the video that this pic comes from and post it.
> I am so dying to see it.


Think that's from the new Heyman DVD... aige


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

I agree OP. The only reason both AJ and Paige are held in high regard is because of the fact that the division is so utterly embarrassing. The fans are so deprived of capable women in the division to the point where they now get excited for simply average performers.

Realistically Paige and AJ are average if not below average, but compared to the dreadful division they come across as above average.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I wonder if that pic is a sign of something happening.
I know paige doesnt need a mouthpiece. But having heyman with her would increase 
her dangerousness.

And i wish i had the money to buy it. But the wwe puts out dvd after dvd. That its hard
to keep-up. I still would love it if could get posted.

Im sure lots of you guys have vast wrestling dvd/blu ray collections.
And im sure this is one you got to get list. For anyone who gets it.

Capture and put this segment online for me.


----------



## WWE

The Big Bratwurst said:


> . Fuck Paige.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I want to so bad


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> I wonder if that pic is a sign of something happening.
> I know paige doesnt need a mouthpiece. But having heyman with her would increase
> her dangerousness.


Give a rest already Heyman can add nothing to Paige or any other diva for that matter with his on screen persona. This Heyman over rating needs to stop! because being Paul Heyman guys really worked for Ryback, Axel and Ceasaro didn't it aige


----------



## Tommy-V

The Regent Alien. said:


> Can someone find the video that this pic comes from and post it.
> I am so dying to see it.


It's nothing. Stephanie starts talking about Paul hanging out with the young wrestlers and they show a five second clip of him with Paige.


----------



## Tha Rassler

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



Bandwagon_derailed said:


> She doesn't even get crickets, her accent is offensive, goth chick out dated look, below decent in ring, no charisma. Everything about her is a failure.
> 
> The iwc hyped up utter trash.
> 
> They should make her a jobber until she gets her shit together.
> Aj lee is just as mediocre so she can't hide paige's faults nor her own.
> 
> I say the Experiment,Paige has failed satisfactory ratings.
> 
> Her feud with Aj is secondary to Brie/Steph smf. :lol
> 
> :tommy



Her sexy British accent is a lot less grating than an American accent. So you're wrong on at least one count.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



The Big Bratwurst said:


> Fuck Paige.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wish I could :banderas

Anyways, Paige's face run "flopped" because WWE stripped her of her anti-diva badass gimmick she had down in NXT. And she got no mic time, nothing. She is doing great job as a heel now.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im sort of in the mixed bad mindset as far as heyman/paige.
There could be some good that comes from it. And it could just turn to utter shit.

Its all just trial and error.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Tommy-V said:


> It's nothing. Stephanie starts talking about Paul hanging out with the young wrestlers and they show a five second clip of him with Paige.


Oh then never mind. If its really nothing substantial.


----------



## .MCH

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Her main problem is that despite what her marks think, she wasn't ready yet. I actually really like Paige but it's clear she still needs a lot of development. 

After Summerslam, she needs to be taken out of the title picture for a little while and be allowed to build herself back up and get more comfortable working on the main roster.


----------



## .MCH

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



NastyYaffa said:


> I wish I could :banderas
> 
> Anyways, Paige's face run "flopped" because WWE stripped her of her anti-diva badass gimmick she had down in NXT. And she got no mic time, nothing. She is doing great job as a heel now.


But again, an anti-diva gimmick would have made 0 sense. And her mic skills are pretty bad, hence why she never spoke. 

Her opponents were Tamina (not a typical diva), Alicia Fox (who wasn't acting very diva-ish when she was tearing shit up at ringside), and Naomi (not a typical diva).


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Lol at people telling us not to call her a flop for only being around for 4 months. Then don't hype her up as the greatest next time. :drake1


----------



## CrystalFissure

RAVEN said:


>


Interesting.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

The theory about her being pushed as the anti-Diva was flawed anyway - AJ Lee had the same style of gimmick and was a better talker and worker than Paige while Paige's NXT run was going on.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

[1]If paige was perfect right out of the gate-Then where would she go from there.
[2]I dont think she flopped-The stiffs in the suits that work behind the scenes. THEY!!! flopped.
[3]Watching her learn and grow overtime is what i find interesting. As we go along with her on her journey.
[3]Her hands are tied.Shes just doing what shes told to do. And she has not caused a huge stink. You never hear paige horror stories behind
the scenes. 
[4]Shes well liked by her co-workers and fans that have met her. She works hard/Shes gracious/humble
and very approachable. I say paige is a model employee.


----------



## Stinger23

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Paige is one of the best things going on in the WWE right now. Turning her heel was brilliant and it won't be long before she's one of the top stars in the company regardless of gender.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Ive got this feeling paige is starting to grow on vince.
And hes starting to warm-up to her.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

I tune in for Ambrose and Paige on Monday nights. Her heel persona is incredibly entertaining to me. That's just me I guess.. BUT WAIT! Is it?

Let's look at the facts here. She sells worn and signed merch for ridiculous amounts of money, has some of the most consistently well-watched vids on wwe's youtube channel whenever she's on tv, is constantly seen on twitter and instagram hanging out and enjoying the company of people in all echelons of the company (JBL, Lawler, Regal, Heyman, her fellow Divas like Summer, the Funkadactyls and Emma, stylists, Legends, kids of legends) and is clearly well liked within the company. She is not only the first and thusfar longest ever NXT Womens Champion but also the youngest ever Divas Champion (and thus clearly is appreciated by the powers that be), and is adding thousands upon thousands of new twitter followers every week now that she's on the main show. Oh and let's not forget that when browsing through review sites, general concensus seems to be that ever since her heelturn she's really been stepping up her game, especially on the mic which has argueably been called her weakpoint for a while now.

If this is what flopping looks like, we need more Superstars and Divas to flop, like pronto :aryalol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

I'd have maybe argued with ya two months ago, but not I'm loving her heel persona and I'll just laugh at this :shrug


Anyway I had a look at the threads you create and nobody should take you seriously OP.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Feels great to not be the only defender of paige.
Shes been crapped-on for far to long now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

I think there isn't much debate that Paige is far better as a heel. Give her time, bastards.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Dirty mirror selfie.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

They shouldn't have given her the title on her first night. Other than that, she's still very young and fresh and she will only get better.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

I would of had the match between her and aj. And paige would of won.
But the match itself would of been non-title.

With paige climbing the ladder to get to her shot afterwards.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



RobinJefferson9 said:


> Her accent is offensive? What? How?


It's offensive to my Real American ears. I can't understand half of the words she's saying. I have the same problem with Barrett, except he actually has a little bit of talent to make up for his horrible voice.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

no she hasn't at least not yet







the prophecy states that a raven haired maiden will save the wwe universe


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

I can understand her quite well and i love it.
Her accent is sultry as hell.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Like Bearodactyl said:

if aige is a flop lets hope we get some rookies who "flop" called up soon.

You know who else's initial "characters" in the WWE "flopped"?

:austin, :rock, and :cena3

Don't take that out of context I am not trying to say Paige is going to be a GOAT, I am just saying if your initial character "flops", which I will agree Paige's initial face character flopped, it doesn't mean you are a failure and doomed to be awful forever.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I can understand her quite well and i love it.
> Her accent is sultry as hell.


Hellow! Moy Nayme Ehs Paige! Oih Loyk AyJay, She Ees Moy Fraynd! 

She sounds like she's got a frog stuck in her throat.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*

Flop..Forever loving outstanding paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Hellow! Moy Nayme Ehs Paige! Oih Loyk AyJay, She Ees Moy Fraynd!
> 
> She sounds like she's got a frog stuck in her throat.


I love british accents on women paige/kate beckinsale/Rachel Weisz/Kate Winslet/Jane leeves etc..
To each is own i say.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Hellow! Moy Nayme Ehs Paige! Oih Loyk AyJay, She Ees Moy Fraynd!
> 
> She sounds like she's got a frog stuck in her throat.



Hahaha. I'm English and that was hilarious. 

On the other hand though, yankiedoodles tend to speak through their noses (bizarre I know), which can often be quite grating. I guess if the entire world has had to get used to that, maybe you guys can get over Paige's accent too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



Bl0ndie said:


> Hahaha. I'm English and that was hilarious.
> 
> On the other hand though, yankiedoodles tend to speak through their noses (bizarre I know), which can often be quite grating. I guess if the entire world has had to get used to that, maybe you guys can get over Paige's accent too.


*That's only northerners. We have like 12 different accents. If you are a professional,(usually news readers) then you can neutralize your regional accent. Regal has a very elegant accent, and Barrett's doesn't bother me, but Paige sounds like a British hillbilly.*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



The Reigns Train said:


> *That's only northerners. We have like 12 different accents. If you are a professional,(usually news readers) then you can neutralize your regional accent. Regal has a very elegant accent, and Barrett's doesn't bother me, but Paige sounds like a British hillbilly.*


Paige's accent is typical Norfolk accent they kinda are our hillbillies, there is so many different accents in the UK though Barretts is typically northern for example.


----------



## chasku

tommo010 said:


> Paige's accent is typical Norfolk accent they kinda are our hillbillies, there is so many different accents in the UK though Barretts is typically northern for example.


Hillbilly page!! I love it... make her wear those weird hillbilly shorts with a shirt thats tied up to the waist and have her chew on some tobbaco!! 
She can spit the tobbaco on her opponents face , a better finisher than the paige turner

chasku badshah


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



tommo010 said:


> Paige's accent is typical Norfolk accent they kinda are our hillbillies, there is so many different accents in the UK though Barretts is typically northern for example.


*I assume Regal is from a rich side of England?*


----------



## tommo010

Yeah Regal is Staffordshire, kinda midlands area fairly well spoken but I also feel Regal kinda puts on a typical stereotype English English accent.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Spoiler: smackdown



Paige defeats Natalya.

I hope she uses the Black Widow to win



No other details beyond that but hopefully Paige gets some mic time.

I wish I could get excited because I've been waiting to see this match on the main roster since Paige debuted, but I expect it to be a quick throwaway match. This should have happened on PPV during Paige's title reign.


----------



## NJ88

tommo010 said:


> Yeah Regal is Staffordshire, kinda midlands area fairly well spoken but I also feel Regal kinda puts on a typical stereotype English English accent.


Yeh he does, he doesn't sound like he's from Staffordshire. I always wondered why they hailed him from Blackpool if he was going to put on that southern posh accent...because people from Blackpool don't sound like that. Barrett has a traditional northern Preston/Manchester like accent and Paige does sound like she comes from where she does too. I'm glad they don't try get them all to sound stereotypical English.


----------



## tommo010

NJ88 said:


> Yeh he does, he doesn't sound like he's from Staffordshire. I always wondered why they hailed him from Blackpool if he was going to put on that southern posh accent...because people from Blackpool don't sound like that. Barrett has a traditional northern Preston/Manchester like accent and Paige does sound like she comes from where she does too. I'm glad they don't try get them all to sound stereotypical English.


Can you imagine how well a Cumbrian accent (Especially west Cumbrian where I am from) would sound on a Wrestler :aryalol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*'Murica expects you all to sound like Simon Cowell xD*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

If some people have a hardtime understanding paige. Listen to her father Roy bevis/rowdy ricky knight.
Very gruff!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GitdxTZjn74


----------



## RCSheppy

I can understand her perfectly, then again, i'm from Newfoundland so i can understand damn near anything.


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *'Murica expects you all to sound like Simon Cowell xD*


As a "Murican" I can say we have problems understanding each other sometimes based on all our different accents, so its no shock some have a problem with Paige's accent.

I don't personally have a problem with Paige's accent, and I actually kind of like it, but I understand why some people have an issue with it.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I can understand paige a lot than some of my fellow americans.
Its like some people are talking in code.


----------



## islesfan13

Calling Paige a flop is comical at this point. Her merchandise is selling at the top out of any diva right now. She is finally getting pops and all over wwe social media (FB instagram twitter are Paige marks.) if that's not getting over then I don't know what is. There is currently one diva more over at the moment and that's AJ. And this is all done in 4 months. I see super stardom for this girl.


----------



## LPPrince

Relax, Paige is fine. She's on track to get over huge in time. Nothing happens overnight. I just hope they don't fuck her over and she ends up a flash in the pan.


----------



## islesfan13

*Re: Paige seems to have flopped.*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Queen Brie is showing these divas what a real woman wrestler looks like. Hopefully Paige and AJ keep botching every other move and people realize where the real talent is.


I hope this is sarcasm. fpalm.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Calling Paige a flop is comical at this point. Her merchandise is selling at the top out of any diva right now.














islesfan13 said:


> There is currently one diva more over at the moment and that's AJ.


----------



## Dan Pratt

As far as Paige merchandise, I went to a house show a couple weeks back and Paige and AJ Lee were there. And they were selling autographs of Roman Reigns, Randy Orton (Cena wasn't there) and Paige. Just those three. And AJ was at the house show, she was facing Paige. 

So clearly her merchandise sells, the fact they didn't sell AJ autographs when she was at the same show and was the face, does make me think Paige is clearly making the WWE money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dan Pratt said:


> So clearly her merchandise sells, the fact they didn't sell AJ autographs when she was at the same show and was the face, does make me think Paige is clearly making the WWE money.


*Or maybe AJ just didn't make autographs :aj3*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Or maybe AJ just didn't make autographs :aj3*


The Queen is clearly above such petty obligations.:bow


----------



## Dan Pratt

tommo010 said:


> I'll will be keeping this gif handy I feel it has use on here aige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :aryalol


I love Paige's reply, seriously that is epic. Paige seems to have a really good sense of humor, her and her mom both based on some promos they did in the indy's. Obviously now isn't the time to show that side of her with her heel turn, but hope sooner of later she can bring some of that fun into her character.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Does AJ not make autographs? I am asking because I don't know. Would assume WWE would make her for things like that, but who knows. The girl got 3 months off to get married to a guy who WWE has legit issues with, then didn't do house shows when she got back for another month, and can break Kayfab in her tweets while WWE throws a hissy when others do. So I am starting to think AJ actually does have the pull to do whatever she wants.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dan Pratt said:


> Does AJ not make autographs? I am asking because I don't know. Would assume WWE would make her for things like that, but who knows. *The girl got 3 months off to get married to a guy who WWE has legit issues with, then didn't do house shows when she got back for another month, *and can break Kayfab in her tweets while WWE throws a hissy when others do. So I am starting to think AJ actually does have the pull to do whatever she wants.


*
Exactly. Paige has had the championship schedule, so she's been very busy during AJ's absence. They just kind of threw her back into the swing of things, so I'm sure they didn't expect her to have autographs ready for sale.*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> The Queen is clearly above such petty obligations.:bow












:aj3


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


>


Come on now Reignstrain you know better then to bite at his markdom aige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Come on now Reignstrain you know better then to bite at his markdom aige


*
Couldn't resist. I'm like a shark that smells blood*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Couldn't resist. I'm like a shark that smells blood*


:aryalol

On topic, I can never understand wrestling fans these days it's like they expect instant success from a rookie, even some of the GOATs got off to bad starts 







aige

I fully understand Paige came in with a lot of hype and to a certain extent based on her work as Britini Knight and in NxT it was easy to see why she did, now through bad booking and throwing her in at the deep end like they did (that post Mania crowd probably didn't help) I can also see why many call her a flop after that poor vanilla face run but she is far from a flop she's a rookie just starting on in the big times and it will take time for her to adjust to main roster and working with AJ is certainly helping with that and it's obvious to many she's improving as each day goes by.

In closing we can't clearly say whether she is a flop or a success just yet it's way too early to tell but one thing is for sure she's getting better and more comfortable in her role on the main roster and her confidence is clearly growing. I've always thought (and I believe wrestlers have confirmed this) it's easier to play the heel as a rookie as you are not required to get people to like you instantly and maybe this is the case for Paige who is more suited to a heel role anyway and this feud is just what she needed to find her feet moving forward.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Remember this fella?


----------



## NJ88

tommo010 said:


> Can you imagine how well a Cumbrian accent (Especially west Cumbrian where I am from) would sound on a Wrestler :aryalol


Hahaha, just saw this reply. It would be hilarious. North Cumbria (Carlisle) or West Cumbria would confuse the heck out of the majority of people watching. I'd laugh. Although Adrian Neville in NXT has a pretty broad North East accent does he not?


----------



## BigRedMonster47

LPPrince said:


> Relax, Paige is fine. She's on track to get over huge in time. Nothing happens overnight. I just hope they don't fuck her over and she ends up a flash in the pan.


I'm glad they've turned Paige Heel to be honest, it's probably the best road to go down with her. It would have been interesting to see her as Divas Champion as a Heel but you never know what lies ahead with his AJ feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> :aryalol
> 
> On topic, I can never understand wrestling fans these days it's like they expect instant success from a rookie, even some of the GOATs got off to bad starts aige
> 
> I fully understand Paige came in with a lot of hype and to a certain extent based on her work as Britini Knight and in NxT it was easy to see why she did, now through bad booking and throwing her in at the deep end like they did (that post Mania crowd probably didn't help) I can also see why many call her a flop after that poor vanilla face run but she is far from a flop she's a rookie just starting on in the big times and it will take time for her to adjust to main roster and working with AJ is certainly helping with that and it's obvious to many she's improving as each day goes by.
> 
> In closing we can't clearly say whether she is a flop or a success just yet it's way too early to tell but one thing is for sure she's getting better and more comfortable in her role on the main roster and her confidence is clearly growing. I've always thought (and I believe wrestlers have confirmed this) it's easier to play the heel as a rookie as you are not required to get people to like you instantly and maybe this is the case for Paige who is more suited to a heel role anyway and this feud is just what she needed to find her feet moving forward.












*Can't disagree with anything you've said here.*


----------



## tommo010

NJ88 said:


> Hahaha, just saw this reply. It would be hilarious. North Cumbria (Carlisle) or West Cumbria would confuse the heck out of the majority of people watching. I'd laugh. Although Adrian Neville in NXT has a pretty broad North East accent does he not?


"Alreet marra I'm ganna kick you arse in da wing tonight" aige

Howay that boy is geordie through and through can't hide that accent haha


----------



## The Regent Alien.

PAIGE....Hey queen wheres my butter finger blizzard..Bitch!!!


----------



## NJ88

tommo010 said:


> "Alreet marra I'm ganna kick you arse in da wing tonight" aige
> 
> Howay that boy is geordie through and through can't hide that accent haha


Hahaha, 'marra'. I'd crack up if I heard him say marra in NXT or on the main roster.


----------



## PUNKY

NJ88 said:


> Hahaha, 'marra'. I'd crack up if I heard him say marra in NXT or on the main roster.


I legit feel sorry for any americans trying to understand neville, I mean i'm english and even i sometimes find it difficult to understand geordies. (Well only when their talking really fast) but think about how confused the yanks must get.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

PUNKY said:


> I legit feel sorry for any americans trying to understand neville, I mean i'm english and even i sometimes find it difficult to understand geordies. (Well only when their talking really fast) but think about how confused the yanks must get.


I can understand him pretty much all the time, so I never thought he would have that big a problem.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PUNKY said:


> I legit feel sorry for any americans trying to understand neville, I mean i'm english and even i sometimes find it difficult to understand geordies. (Well only when their talking really fast) but think about how confused the yanks must get.


*He's bland AND unintelligible? Jeez, that guy is screwed on his main roster debut.

On topic: Paige should start wearing her T-Shirts and throwing them into the crowd like Cena. That would be a good way to spark merchandise sales. Kids would see that and say "OH COOL, I WANT ONE!"*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *He's bland AND unintelligible? Jeez, that guy is screwed on his main roster debut.
> 
> On topic: Paige should start wearing her T-Shirts and throwing them into the crowd like Cena. That would be a good way to spark merchandise sales. Kids would see that and say "OH COOL, I WANT ONE!"*


If she was, she should have done that as a face. Heels don't do that sort of thing.


----------



## PUNKY

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I can understand him pretty much all the time, so I never thought he would have that big a problem.


Yeah but he _really_ slows down his accent and tries to pronounce his words 100%. Same goes with paige actually (but to a lesser extent, her accent obviously isn't as harsh as neville) I think it's quite hard on all the english talents that make in the wwe to be honest, Especially when 99% of them aren't posh or well spoken at all. They really have to make a consious effort to put a "fake" voice on if you know what i mean. It's expected though so not really a big deal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> If she was, she should have done that as a face. Heels don't do that sort of thing.


*Good point. She should still wear the shirt when she's not wrestling though.*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *Good point. She should still wear the shirt when she's not wrestling though.*


She did for a while a few months ago and it was a good look. It can work given her feud with AJ, but only really works with AJ otherwise it's too much like what AJ does.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> She did for a while a few months ago and it was a good look. It can work given her feud with AJ, but only really works with AJ otherwise it's too much like what AJ does.


*Nah, she can incorporate "THINK AGAIN!" as a catchphrase. It's brilliant marketing.

"Oh, you thought I was AJ's friend? THINK AGAIN!" aige*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Nah, she can incorporate "THINK AGAIN!" as a catchphrase. It's brilliant marketing.
> 
> "Oh, you thought I was AJ's friend? THINK AGAIN!" aige*


I am still wondering when WWE is going to incorporate that in promos. Its on all her merchandise but I haven't heard her say it yet since she debuted.


----------



## Kabraxal

islesfan13 said:


> I am still wondering when WWE is going to incorporate that in promos. Its on all her merchandise but I haven't heard her say it yet since she debuted.


Don't remember AJ saying "love bites" too often though either... they don't seem to incorporate a lot of catchphrases they actually say onto women's shirts sadly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kabraxal said:


> Don't remember AJ saying "love bites" too often though either... they don't seem to incorporate a lot of catchphrases they actually say onto women's shirts sadly.


*Because she didn't need to. It was implied by her entire storyline history. No one knows why Paige's shirt says Think Again if they don't watch NXT.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

You think this is the real color of my skin? Think again.

I never thought that Paige needed a catchphrase. Maybe a cooler nickname than "Diva of Tomorrow," though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It may sound stupid now, but let her repeat it after 5 different sentences. It'll draw good heat and sink in just like
:hunter $9.99

It damn sure sounds better than "Mye hooawse naaaow!"*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

If at first you don't succeed, say it repeatedly to jam it into the person's head.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

She threw her shirt in the crowd both times I saw her at house shows. She signed them too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leonardo Spanky said:


> She threw her shirt in the crowd both times I saw her at house shows. She signed them too.


*Good, next time she turns face, it should carry over to television.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Shower thought: "If at first you don't succeed, then I'm better than you."






Being creative takes time.


----------



## islesfan13

http://shop.wwe.com/Paige-12-x-18-G...wvar_W07973_color=No Color&start=2&cgid=paige
Your welcome. It seems some wishes have been granted. I guess the WWE read this site


----------



## trademarklas

neat item, not something I would buy though.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

islesfan13 said:


> http://shop.wwe.com/Paige-12-x-18-G...wvar_W07973_color=No Color&start=2&cgid=paige
> Your welcome. It seems some wishes have been granted. I guess the WWE read this site


If you go to photofile.com you can order large sizes (16x20, 20x24) of her WWE promo pics. They are officially licensed WWE product. 

I have the shot of her holding the NXT women's belt in 16x20 size and it looks great. High quality. 

http://photofile.com/SportsProducts/wwe/player/Paige-.html


----------



## islesfan13

Leonardo Spanky said:


> If you go to photofile.com you can order large sizes (16x20, 20x24) of her WWE promo pics. They are officially licensed WWE product.
> 
> I have the shot of her holding the NXT women's belt in 16x20 size and it looks great. High quality.
> 
> http://photofile.com/SportsProducts/wwe/player/Paige-.html


Great photo but I already have that photo in an 8x10 and signed. Hopefully they add updated pics of her on the main roster.


----------



## tommo010

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> You think this is the real color of my skin? Think again.
> 
> I never thought that Paige needed a catchphrase. Maybe a cooler nickname than "Diva of Tomorrow," though.


The mysterious raven haired lady was always my favorite or miss hell in boots aige

and my contribution to Think Again!

You think me my name is Crumpet....Think Again!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> and my contribution to Think Again!
> 
> You think me my name is Crumpet....Think Again!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


>


You think I can't make







into a fan of mine? *Think Again!* aige


----------



## CrystalFissure

The Reigns Train said:


>


Is.. is that Rocket Power? It's amazing how after not seeing that show for about 10 years I can tell the art style and associate it with that show. Unless I'm wrong, then whoops.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> You think I can't make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into a fan of mine? *Think Again!* aige


:jordan* Baby steps.*



CrystalFissure said:


> Is.. is that Rocket Power? It's amazing how after not seeing that show for about 10 years I can tell the art style and associate it with that show. Unless I'm wrong, then whoops.


*You're right!*


----------



## TD Stinger

The Reigns Train said:


> *You're right!*


Huh, I was thinking Rugrats. Damn to be a kid again.

Edit: Should have known after I saw the Half-Pipe that it was Rocket Power, lol.

But about Paige/AJ. I enjoyed the exchange between the two on Main Event. Clearly, this feud is on the back burner compared to Brie/Steph. But that feud is only going to be for one match. Paige/AJ can (hopefully) continue to grow from here. Hopefully as time goes on these two can continue to be a real fixture on the show.


----------



## LigerJ81

The Reigns Train said:


>


I'm laughing at the fact that I knew what show this came from. :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien.

There have been idea/talk of paige maybe using one
of cm punks moves on aj at summerslam. Because i could see her doing that.

The black widow could easily be countered into the gts.
With aj being positioned on her shoulders.
And then locks in the anaconda vice.

Do you think im going to stop taking selfies..Think again.
Do you think gods going to save the queen..Think again.


----------



## LPPrince

The last thing Paige needs to do is start using a couple of Punk's moves, even if its just once.

She does that and it becomes all about Punk. Paige needs to stand out on her own merits. I say that as a fan of AJ, Punk, and Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think paige needs to break out the other moves in her arsenal.
Ones we havent seen yet since her call-up to the main roster.


----------



## trademarklas

I hope Paige breaks out the fallaway slam at Summerslam. I would say it would be cool for her to use the Knight Rider again but I don't know how that would look on a smaller AJ.


----------



## LPPrince

trademarklas said:


> I hope Paige breaks out the fallaway slam at Summerslam. I would say it would be cool for her to use the Knight Rider again but I don't know how that would look on a smaller AJ.


Dat avatar, 










holy shite yes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LPPrince said:


> Dat avatar,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shite yes


*Where did you get your mask? I'd like to order one.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Where did you get your mask? I'd like to order one.*


You can't. Not even for $9.99. :vince5

By the way, I think you've been surpassed by Hit-Girl as the #1 most strident Paige critic on WrestlingForum. I for one welcome our new purple overlord.


----------



## The True Believer

The Reigns Train said:


> *Where did you get your mask? I'd like to order one.*












Why do you need that mask?


----------



## islesfan13

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> You can't. Not even for $9.99. :vince5
> 
> By the way, I think you've been surpassed by Hit-Girl as the #1 most strident Paige critic on WrestlingForum. I for one welcome our new purple overlord.


Reigns train is not even close to the biggest critic. Hes gotten so much less biased lately and is actually being very objective in pointing out Paiges improvement. All this while others cant seem to give a single compliment to Paige even when its glaringly obvious how much she has improved with this heel turn. My applause to reigns Train.


----------



## LPPrince

The Reigns Train said:


> *Where did you get your mask? I'd like to order one.*


The one that I'm wearing? The actual Shield face masks of Wrestlemania 30 and a couple Raws afterward?


























Amazon. Lemme do a lookie look-

Two belt version- http://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Equi...bs_misc_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=01JD5RSEVAVETWAZQM2V

One belt version- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D4WFX1M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The one belt version is out of stock but if you look for the name of the mask you'll find options elsewhere I'm sure.


----------



## LPPrince

Side note, Paige with The Shield's mask is the shit. Kinda sad she doesn't actually wear that now that I've seen a mock up of it. The masks are cool.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LPPrince said:


> The one belt version is out of stock but if you look for the name of the mask you'll find options elsewhere I'm sure.


*Just ordered, thank you :*



islesfan13 said:


> Reigns train is not even close to the biggest critic. Hes gotten so much less biased lately and is actually being very objective in pointing out Paiges improvement. All this while others cant seem to give a single compliment to Paige even when its glaringly obvious how much she has improved with this heel turn. My applause to reigns Train.


*I give credit where it's due. Paige has vastly improved on the mic, now lets see if she can put on a good match.*


----------



## LPPrince

The Reigns Train said:


> *Just ordered, thank you :*
> 
> 
> 
> *I give credit where it's due. Paige has vastly improved on the mic, now lets see if she can put on a good match.*


+repped for positivity, cheers mate, happy to help.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

islesfan13 said:


> Reigns train is not even close to the biggest critic. Hes gotten so much less biased lately and is actually being very objective in pointing out Paiges improvement. All this while others cant seem to give a single compliment to Paige even when its glaringly obvious how much she has improved with this heel turn. My applause to reigns Train.


Self-proclaimed. :genius



The Reigns Train said:


> *Yep, just ignore the green rep message from the #1 Paige basher :jordan*


aige



The Reigns Train said:


> *I give credit where it's due. Paige has vastly improved on the mic, now lets see if she can put on a good match.*


Didn't you say that the Payback and Money In The Bank matches were good?


----------



## trademarklas

LPPrince said:


> Side note, Paige with The Shield's mask is the shit. Kinda sad she doesn't actually wear that now that I've seen a mock up of it. The masks are cool.


No doubt. If she started wearing it down to the ring it would be so badass. Make it happen, Paige!


----------



## SkandorAkbar

she has a horrible british accent....is she what you brits call a chav? maybe william regal can give her some speaking lessons, if he doesn't get released.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

WWE So needs to have paige wear badass shit like that. My god that would
bring in a much needed edge to the divas division.


----------



## LPPrince

trademarklas said:


> No doubt. If she started wearing it down to the ring it would be so badass. Make it happen, Paige!


THAT would be tippy top.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Self-proclaimed. :genius
> 
> 
> 
> aige
> 
> Didn't you say that the Payback and Money In The Bank matches were good?


*
Then Battleground happened. The reset button has been hit. Lets see what she can do at Summerslam.*


----------



## SkandorAkbar

a shirt cant hide her crappy wrestling skills.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Battleground was a cluster fuck for the entire roster.
So you cant single out the aj/paige match as the only culprit.


----------



## PRODIGY

SkandorAkbar said:


> a shirt cant hide her crappy wrestling skills.


She's pretty fucking talentless if you ask me. Worst diva ever. :kobe11


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Then Battleground happened. The reset button has been hit. Lets see what she can do at Summerslam.*


If she wrestles another good match at Summerslam, then what justification will you have for Paige being your least favorite performer?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Legasee said:


> She's pretty fucking talentless if you ask me. Worst diva ever. :kobe11



Don't even know why she's employed tbh :maury

On a sidenote- that Becky Lynch sig is awesome :ass


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> If she wrestles another good match at Summerslam, then what justification will you have for Paige being your least favorite performer?


*
I don't need justification; she just doesn't appeal to me. I don't force you to think Stephanie McMahon is entertaining, but you should recognize that a large majority does.*


----------



## islesfan13

Loving the sarcasm to counteract the trolls. Let me try. Shes is awful. Ahh I can't do it..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Loving the sarcasm to counteract the trolls. Let me try. Shes is awful. Ahh I can't do it..


*I'm good at this game!


The paleness and squashing reminds me of Sheamus
She botches a lot
Her accent is awful
Her elbows completely whiff
She has no ring psychology 
She had the worst title reign in Divas history
She's the most overrated Diva of all time

Did I win?*


----------



## SkandorAkbar

RAVEN said:


> Don't even know why she's employed tbh
> 
> On a sidenote- that Becky Lynch sig is awesome




she needs to go down to roh for a few years to hone her limited skills. :hmm:


----------



## LPPrince

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm good at this game!
> 
> 
> The paleness and squashing reminds me of Sheamus
> She botches a lot
> Her accent is awful
> Her elbows completely whiff
> She has no ring psychology
> She had the worst title reign in Divas history
> She's the most overrated Diva of all time
> 
> Did I win?*


Failed to mention her wenises. Though the elbows was close.


----------



## SkandorAkbar

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm good at this game!
> 
> 
> The paleness and squashing reminds me of Sheamus
> She botches a lot
> Her accent is awful
> Her elbows completely whiff
> She has no ring psychology
> She had the worst title reign in Divas history
> She's the most overrated Diva of all time
> 
> Did I win?*


:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow
:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow
:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow
:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow
:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## The Regent Alien.

islesfan13 said:


> Loving the sarcasm to conteract the trolls. Let me try. Shes is awful. Ahh I can't do it..


Awfully amazing/talented/sexy/smart/sweet/professional/humble/fun loving/life affirming etc..


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> I don't need justification; she just doesn't appeal to me. I don't force you to think Stephanie McMahon is entertaining, but you should recognize that a large majority does.*


I still remember when I fantasy booked Paige attacking Kane in that Brie match instead of bailing from the ring for a no contest and you said that would've made you a fan. So I imagine that, not all, but some of it has to do with the character and booking.

And the elbows in the corner is a thing that Paige should drop. If you want to make them look legit you're running the risk of potatoing the person, it's not necessary.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I still remember when I fantasy booked Paige attacking Kane in that Brie match instead of bailing from the ring for a no contest and you said that would've made you a fan. So I imagine that, not all, but some of it has to do with the character and booking.
> 
> And the elbows in the corner is a thing that Paige should drop. If you want to make them look legit you're running the risk of potatoing the person, it's not necessary.


*First impression is everything aige. I spent 3 months fighting an uphill battle against the people who constantly overrated her, and we've only recently found common ground. 

I like characters that don't give a fuck and deviate from the norm. If she breaks out of her shell and starts taking over the show, then you've got a fan.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *First impression is everything aige. I spent 3 months fighting an uphill battle against the people who constantly overrated her, and we've only recently found common ground.
> 
> I like characters that don't give a fuck and deviate from the norm. If she breaks out of her shell and starts taking over the show, then you've got a fan.*


Fair enough. First impressions can certainly be overcome, as seen with *your* favorite wrestler of all time. And we've got it pretty much written in stone that it's the current iteration of the Paige character.



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> 
> She had the worst title reign in Divas history
> *


:rock5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Fair enough. First impressions can certainly be overcome, as seen with *your* favorite wrestler of all time. And we've got it pretty much written in stone that it's the current iteration of the Paige character.
> 
> 
> 
> :rock5


*I'll take a year of AJ cutting good promos and losing on television over 3 months of botching, squashing, and staleness :draper2
*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'll take a year of AJ cutting good promos and losing on television over 3 months of botching and staleness :draper2
> *


Two good matches is more than you can say for quite a few Divas title reigns, but whatever skips your AJ. Again, who is the second most overrated Diva of all time?

Off-topic: Ring Of Honor actually does have storylines and promos.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Two good matches is more than you can say for quite a few Divas title reigns, but whatever skips your AJ. Again, who is the second most overrated Diva of all time?
> 
> Off-topic: Ring Of Honor actually does have storylines and promos.


*
Right, most of which were forgettable. Paige came in with way too much hype, but like I said, I'm willing to look past that if she continues to improve and takes her character to the next level.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think her viciousness in the ring makes her stand out from the norm.
Shes not interested in fancy finesse moves. Shes more interested in pulling you between the
ropes and bashing you in the face with her knee.

Of all the divas paige has a more full contact style.
Very ground and pound and stripped down to the basics. The goal hurt people.

Paige just wants to beat the hell out of you and go out to mcdonalds for a burger afterwards.
Yes paige is known for her affection for the golden arches.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Right, most of which were forgettable. Paige came in with way too much hype, but like I said, I'm willing to look past that if she continues to improve and takes her character to the next level.*





RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> ...who is the second most overrated Diva of all time?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I have to say it. Every wrestler botches from time to time.
Its pretty much the nature of the beast. You are going to be off ones game from
time-to-time.

And paige is no different.


----------



## tommo010

trademarklas said:


> I hope Paige breaks out the fallaway slam at Summerslam. I would say it would be cool for her to use the Knight Rider again but I don't know how that would look on a smaller AJ.


I agree on the fall away slam it's a pretty unique move by diva standards and she'd most likely be able to pull it off on every diva on the roster, as much as I like Knight Rider I don't see her using it due to Melina using the move previously as a signature finisher. I'm just happy she seems to be using Knight Light as her finisher now aige



islesfan13 said:


> Reigns train is not even close to the biggest critic. Hes gotten so much less biased lately and is actually being very objective in pointing out Paiges improvement. All this while others cant seem to give a single compliment to Paige even when its glaringly obvious how much she has improved with this heel turn. My applause to reigns Train.


Big difference between critiquing someone and total out right biased bashing it was easy to mistake his comments as bias due to his baiting of Paige marks at times but you look past those and it's obvious from the start he just wasn't on the hype train but had an open mind to Paige as a performer as long as she followed up on the hype she came with :draper2



SkandorAkbar said:


> she has a horrible british accent....is she what you brits call a chav? maybe william regal can give her some speaking lessons, if he doesn't get released.


Not even close to a chav, you need to realize there is no real British accent except your(amercians)perception of one every county(state) in England has it's own accent in some way and I've already posted that Regal likely puts on the "stereotypical" British accent.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im sure even paige isnt happy with how her initial run was.
And rolls her eyes on how the booking committee mishandled her.
A lot of it feels like sabotage on vinces part.

Purposely making her look bad until aj came back.
And clearly that was vinces modus operandi . Hunter wouldnt of done that at all.


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im sure even paige isnt happy with how her initial run was.
> And rolls her eyes on how the booking committee mishandled her.
> A lot of it feels like sabotage on vinces part.
> 
> Purposely making her look bad until aj came back.
> And clearly that was vinces modus operandi . Hunter wouldnt of done that at all.


I feel it was simpler then that, they simply didn't know what to do with her without AJ in the picture and probably expected AJ back sooner to start this current feud so they kinda booked Paige as standard go over the heel face.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

But they could of had found someone slightly substantial for
paige to feud with until aj came back. I was just a series of random divas thrown at her.

And they didnt feel like feuds. More like throw away altercations.
Which is a huge waste of paiges and some of the other divas talents.

Maybe they should of had some cryptic vignettes surrounding aj lees inevitable return.
That would show-up from time-to-time. Whilst aj was gone. To give aj lee some presence even while not being there.
And the fans could of put 2 and 2 together.

Which would of lead to aj returning to confront paige.
That would gave some initial pathway into the feud. But i admit having aj come out out of the blue like
she did was also surprising. So either way it would of worked?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Let's be honest- diva matches and storylines are lowest in terms of priority to the WWE. It's still surprising to me that they let her go heel and play to her strengths.

She's here for another decade atleast, barring some unforeseen circumstances. There will be times when she's in limbo and people call her "boring". As long as the good times are memorable, I'm fine with it. Loving her heel run so far- as for her being a vicious, asskicking heel or tweener, I'm sure that will happen once she becomes a "veteran" of a few years. Now is not the time for it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> I feel it was simpler then that, they simply didn't know what to do with her without AJ in the picture and probably expected AJ back sooner to start this current feud so they kinda booked Paige as standard go over the heel face.


*This is correct. With Naomi injured for so long and her momentum derailed, AJ probably told them she's high on the NXT girls and Triple H called up Paige. She firmly believes the NXT girls are more talented than the main roster models, and rightfully so. Creative just failed to follow through with substantial storylines. I don't think they'd purposefully try to sabotage their NXT champion of 200 days, but I do believe they pulled her original promos because they weren't good.*


----------



## LPPrince

I still believe Paige should've never been stripped of the NXT Women's Championship.

I would've liked her to carry it on WWE television with the Divas Title, possibly even defending it against some of the main roster girls(especially those that spawned from NXT like Summer Rae). Then have some storyline in NXT regarding the girls rushing to bring the title squarely back in NXT's grasp and eventually succeeding, with Paige dropping the title to someone on NXT. Then have the Divas Title reign go as it did.

I just liked the idea of an undisputed Women's champion in WWE but they went ahead and fucked that up for me. Poop buckets.


----------



## Bearodactyl

LPPrince said:


> I still believe Paige should've never been stripped of the NXT Women's Championship.
> 
> I would've liked her to carry it on WWE television with the Divas Title, possibly even defending it against some of the main roster girls(especially those that spawned from NXT like Summer Rae). Then have some storyline in NXT regarding the girls rushing to bring the title squarely back in NXT's grasp and eventually succeeding, with Paige dropping the title to someone on NXT. Then have the Divas Title reign go as it did.
> 
> I just liked the idea of an undisputed Women's champion in WWE but they went ahead and fucked that up for me. Poop buckets.


Would've been a fun concept, though with the tapings of NXT it might've become "complicated" quite quickly. Oh well, it's in the past...


----------



## islesfan13

OMG OG OMG YES YES YES YES YES :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: August 28 come NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sekai no Kana

islesfan13 said:


> OMG OG OMG YES YES YES YES YES :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: August 28 come NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



and I was just about to post this.


----------



## islesfan13

ShadowZiggy said:


> and I was just about to post this.


I ay not be able to handle it. Going to be so f'king hot


----------



## LPPrince

Marking out for a photo shoot? What? Did I miss something?


----------



## islesfan13

LPPrince said:


> Marking out for a photo shoot? What? Did I miss something?


Didn't think they would do one with Paige. This should be a good one. aige


----------



## tommo010

LPPrince said:


> I still believe Paige should've never been stripped of the NXT Women's Championship.
> 
> I would've liked her to carry it on WWE television with the Divas Title, possibly even defending it against some of the main roster girls(especially those that spawned from NXT like Summer Rae). Then have some storyline in NXT regarding the girls rushing to bring the title squarely back in NXT's grasp and eventually succeeding, with Paige dropping the title to someone on NXT. Then have the Divas Title reign go as it did.
> 
> I just liked the idea of an undisputed Women's champion in WWE but they went ahead and fucked that up for me. Poop buckets.


Not really stripping her was the right call at time, like I've said I believe they panic booked when bringing Paige up from NxT as champion and realized they couldn't have their new Diva's champ essentially lose a second tier belt while holding the top tier belt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Not really stripping her was the right call at time, like I've said I believe they panic booked when bringing Paige up from NxT as champion and realized they couldn't have their new Diva's champ essentially lose a second tier belt while holding the top tier belt.


*Yeah, it wouldn't make sense in kayfabe for her to squash main roster Divas, then lose her other belt to developmental talent. They wanted to make her look strong, but failed to give her a character, therefore no fucks were given.*


----------



## hbgoo1975

Doesn't Paige look similar to Eva Green's character in 300 Rise Of An Empire?


----------



## HHHGame78

islesfan13 said:


> Didn't think they would do one with Paige. This should be a good one. aige


She's not a total prude about shoots, unlike AJ. aige


----------



## Freeway.86

HHHGame78 said:


> She's not a total prude about shoots, unlike AJ. aige


Yeah AJ never does any. I'm worried they're not gonna have Paige do some too. I'm glad they have.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HHHGame78 said:


> She's not a total prude about shoots, unlike AJ. aige


*It has nothing to do with being a prude. AJ being the Anti-Diva isn't just a gimmick, she actually lives by it.

When your motto is "I'm not here to be a covergirl, I'm here to cover girls." it makes you look like a hypocrite.*


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *It has nothing to do with being a prude. AJ being the Anti-Diva isn't just a gimmick, she actually lives by it.
> 
> When your motto is "I'm not here to be a covergirl, I'm here to cover girls." it makes you look like a hypocrite.*


I think were forgetting (or some people are) that she's doing what she's told to do. Iv'e said it before and i'll say it again for all we know she could hate doing shoots like these. The point is she was given the "i'm not here to be a covergirl, i'm here to cover girls" as part of a gimmick in nxt. She hasn't been the anti diva for a while now... And if anything it's wwe making her look like a hypocrite not paige herself. She can't act all high and mighty refusing to do things like photoshoots she'll just get labelled bratty and obnoxious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PUNKY said:


> I think were forgetting (or some people are) that she's doing what she's told to do. Iv'e said it before and i'll say it again for all we know she could hate doing shoots like these. The point is she was given the "i'm not here to be a covergirl, i'm here to cover girls" as part of a gimmick in nxt. She hasn't been the anti diva for a while now... And if anything it's wwe making her look like a hypocrite not paige herself. She can't act all high and mighty refusing to do things like photoshoots she'll just get labelled bratty and obnoxious.


*That's not true at all because AJ maintained her credibility in her photoshoots as a rookie.*

https://www.google.com/search?q=aj+...a=X&ei=-OjjU4O5NcOZyATEooKYBw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ

*Go through thousands of photos and you won't see her posing in skimpy skirts and high heels. People can't say "AJ is a prude" and then turn around and blame WWE for Paige posing sexually.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's not true at all because AJ maintained her credibility in her photoshoots as a rookie.*
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=aj+...a=X&ei=-OjjU4O5NcOZyATEooKYBw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ
> 
> *Go through thousands of photos and you won't see her posing in skimpy skirts and high heels. People can't say "AJ is a prude" and then turn around and blame WWE for Paige posing sexually.*


I COULD however blame the WWE for AJ not posing sexually? Right? Or has it been confirmed at some time or another that miss Brooks refuses such shoots? aige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> I COULD however blame the WWE for AJ not posing sexually? Right? Or has it been confirmed at some time or another that miss Brooks refuses such shoots? aige


*
You COULD just look at the thousands of WWE sanctioned photos and see her wearing Chuck Taylors and T-Shirts :aj3*


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> You COULD just look at the thousands of WWE sanctioned photos and see her wearing Chuck Taylors and T-Shirts :aj3*


That doesn't answer my question :aj2


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's not true at all because AJ maintained her credibility in her photoshoots as a rookie.*
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=aj+...a=X&ei=-OjjU4O5NcOZyATEooKYBw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ
> 
> *Go through thousands of photos and you won't see her posing in skimpy skirts and high heels. People can't say "AJ is a prude" and then turn around and blame WWE for Paige posing sexually.*


Well these still look pretty provocative to me, Just because she's wearing chuck taylors it doesn't mean it's not sexually provocative. Anyway i didn't say aj was a prude lol just saying paige doesn't have a choice in what she does and if aj didn't do those kind of shoots when she debuted it's most probably because the wwe didn't want her to.





































There's more... It's not like she's fully covered up is it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Pants, pants, shorts, shorts, T-Shirt. I still don't see a mini skirt and heels. AJ is still not your typical Diva, but Paige is. AJ has said in interviews it was HER idea to wear Chuck Taylors and they let her keep doing it. No one is forcing Paige to be skimpy. This is why I don't want to hear anything about the Anti-Diva gimmick being brought to the main roster. It's just bound to fail.*


----------



## PUNKY

The Reigns Train said:


> *Pants, pants, shorts, shorts, T-Shirt. I still don't see a mini skirt and heels. AJ is still not your typical Diva, but Paige is. AJ has said in interviews it was HER idea to wear Chuck Taylors and they let her keep doing it. No one is forcing Paige to be skimpy. This is why I don't want to hear anything about the Anti-Diva gimmick being brought to the main roster. It's just bound to fail.*


What's the difference between short shorts and a skirt though ? really ? Like i said you don't need to be wearing heels and a skirt to be provocative like aj has proved in those pics. And plus she's wearing nothing more than a bra in two of them, Also how do you know no one is forcing paige to be skimpy ? 

You can't keep saying in regards to aj that she's soooo different from the rest of the divas when these pics clearly show she isn't. She does practically the same poses and wears the same amount of clothes as the rest of them. Doesn't matter whether it's a skirt or a pair of shorts that's irrelevant. Truthfully the only anti diva that hasn't done any shoots like that is kharma.


----------



## tommo010

My take on this is "Saraya" is playing the game, now while she isn't your typical diva she knows the business and how it works there are hints of this in the documentary, yes she wants to be a wrestler first and foremost but she also knows that Paige is a "product and a brand" and fans want things like these shoots and if she had a choice on any of her character's direction I would put good money on her being Britani Knight and not Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PUNKY said:


> What's the difference between short shorts and a skirt though ? really ? Like i said you don't need to be wearing heels and a skirt to be provocative like aj has proved in those pics. And plus she's wearing nothing more than a bra in two of them, Also how do you know no one is forcing paige to be skimpy ?
> 
> You can't keep saying in regards to aj that she's soooo different from the rest of the divas when these pics clearly show she isn't. She does practically the same poses and wears the same amount of clothes as the rest of them. Doesn't matter whether it's a skirt or a pair of shorts that's irrelevant. Truthfully the only anti diva that hasn't done any shoots like that is kharma.


*It does matter. *

*There is nothing wrong with this:









Or this:







*

*These pictures are showing the same amount of skin but convey a completely different message. Instead of typical girly girl model Diva, she looks like a badass. AJ's difference isn't expressed by her LACK of sexuality, but her unorthodox choices in fashion for a female. I'm not saying they need to be Ivory from Right to Censor to portray an Anti-Diva, but wearing heels and skirts just makes you look like another number.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> Pants, pants, shorts, shorts, T-Shirt. I still don't see a mini skirt and heels. AJ is still not your typical Diva, but Paige is. *AJ has said in interviews it was HER idea to wear Chuck Taylors and they let her keep doing it.* No one is forcing Paige to be skimpy. This is why I don't want to hear anything about the Anti-Diva gimmick being brought to the main roster. It's just bound to fail.


Basically what I was asking, so thank you for clearing that up. As for the Anti-Diva gimmick, it could've worked before AJ's reign given the right champ, but now I agree with TRT, it makes less and less sense as time goes on. I'm fine with "Diva of tomorrow". It's a good way to point out the agedifference with a lot of the girls on the roster, and gives the impression that the WWE want us to think of her as "the future". I'll totally take it..

Always wondered btw, why DO you always bolden your entire post. Every time I want to quote something of yours and highlight a certain section I find myself wondering, but I keep forgetting to ask.. :waffle


----------



## A-C-P

Bearodactyl said:


> Basically what I was asking, so thank you for clearing that up. As for the Anti-Diva gimmick, it could've worked before AJ's reign given the right champ, but now I agree with TRT, it makes less and less sense as time goes on. I'm fine with "Diva of tomorrow". It's a good way to point out the agedifference with a lot of the girls on the roster, and gives the impression that the WWE want us to think of her as "the future". I'll totally take it..
> 
> Always wondered btw, why DO you always bolden your entire post. Every time I want to quote something of yours and highlight a certain section I find myself wondering, but I keep forgetting to ask.. :waffle


I have used *Italic* when I have tried to point out certain points of a quoted TRT post.

I also agree with both of you here on the "Anti-Diva" gimmick on the main roster not working now, as that ship has sailed. 

I think the heel "Diva of Tomorrow" persona is what is best currently for Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Basically what I was asking, so thank you for clearing that up. As for the Anti-Diva gimmick, it could've worked before AJ's reign given the right champ, but now I agree with TRT, it makes less and less sense as time goes on. I'm fine with "Diva of tomorrow". It's a good way to point out the age difference with a lot of the girls on the roster, and gives the impression that the WWE want us to think of her as "the future". I'll totally take it..


*
Diva of Tomorrow makes way more sense. She is not your conventional Diva, but photoshoots like these only contradict that. For those still questioning it: just pretend you're someone who's perception of female wrestlers comes from Total Divas and compare these two photos:*
















*
Now which one fits the stereotype?*



Bearodactyl said:


> Always wondered btw, why DO you always bolden your entire post. Every time I want to quote something of yours and highlight a certain section I find myself wondering, but I keep forgetting to ask.. :waffle


*Because I like to go against the grain and stand out. I don't like fitting in, I embrace being different.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

How many times has this argument happened already? Seriously.


----------



## Bearodactyl

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> How many times has this argument happened already? Seriously.


37....


Wait, I was the only one keeping count? :waffle


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Bearodactyl said:


> 37....
> 
> 
> Wait, I was the only one keeping count? :waffle


Well, it's certainly doing wonders for the rate at which we get to our second discussion thread, that's for sure.



The Reigns Train said:


> *Pants, pants, shorts, shorts, T-Shirt. I still don't see a mini skirt and heels. AJ is still not your typical Diva, but Paige is. AJ has said in interviews it was HER idea to wear Chuck Taylors and they let her keep doing it. No one is forcing Paige to be skimpy. This is why I don't want to hear anything about the Anti-Diva gimmick being brought to the main roster. It's just bound to fail.*


You know, if Paige were to stop doing the skirts-and-heels photo shoots and her character took a turn for the brutal and serious as a result of AJ, it'd be some pretty good character development, don't-cha think? The next chapter in the story of Paige? :

But, then again, effort. :vince3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Are we arguing over Paige's GOAT attire now?


----------



## islesfan13

Bottom line is this; it would be a damn shame if Paige didn't participate in these photoshoots. Also none of Paiges shoots have been that risqué at all. Hers seem to be the most tame to me tbh.


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> Bottom line is this; it would be a damn shame if Paige didn't participate in these photoshoots. Also none of Paiges shoots have been that risqué at all. Hers seem to be the most tame to me tbh.


She's never felt out of place at all. I think it's always suited her style, the Extreme Rules shoot being the best example of this. I think as long as she looks normal in whatever shoot she's in it's not that against character for her to do one. If she does one and she's decked out in hot pink or other bright colors, that's one thing, but something that reflects her style isn't anything to object to.


----------



## truk83

I think Sheamus should turn heel and put a dog collar with a 12 ft chain around Paige's neck. Everywhere Sheamus goes, she goes, and no matter what she never gets to speak. She simply fears Sheamus. Sheamus said she is being saved for the "Prince". The story line should conclude on the WWE Network, and most notably on NXT once Devitt debuts. Make up a fake storyline in which Paige left Devitt for the WWE, and for another man. Who is that man? Adrian Neville. Setting up feud right off the debut of Devitt.


----------



## TD Stinger

truk83 said:


> I think Sheamus should turn heel and put a dog collar with a 12 ft chain around Paige's neck. Everywhere Sheamus goes, she goes, and no matter what she never gets to speak. She simply fears Sheamus. Sheamus said she is being saved for the "Prince". The story line should conclude on the WWE Network, and most notably on NXT once Devitt debuts. Make up a fake storyline in which Paige left Devitt for the WWE, and for another man. Who is that man? Adrian Neville. Setting up feud right off the debut of Devitt.


Dear God the things that must go through your mind. Yes, the PG Era would have a woman on a dog collar. Dear God.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

anyone else think a Paige/Seth Rollins vs AJ/Dean Ambrose intergender tag match would be pretty sweet. That match i wouldn't mind see go 20 minutes. ALL four are all compatable of 20 plus minutes.


----------



## islesfan13

Went pricing tickets on ticket master for raw in a couple of months and Paige is one of 5 wrestlers who is featured as a commemorative ticket. WWE is investing a lot in her merchandise. Girl is selling very well. With that said tickets are rather expensive.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Just watched SmackDown. Nothing really to report on at all, unfortunately. No progression but a solid, short match.


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Off-topic: Ring Of Honor actually does have storylines and promos.


You were waiting for the right time to address that again, weren't you? :dance


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I love that both girls wear non traditional ring attire [Footwear wise].

Aj lee wears chuck taylors.
Paige wears Dr. Martens boots.


----------



## The Philosopher

To me, AJ and Paige are like punk (not the CM kind, I mean music) and metal. Rebellious and alternative, with unique styles, similar in some ways but totally distinct. As a metal guy I prefer Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien.

If paige goes fully back to her fcw/nxt anti-diva character. Should she go
back to her previous entrance music.

This theme. [Sorry youtube player troubles on my computer].
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDBuelN37kU
Or should she just keep Starts in the night?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ1vSQRyIdA

Im conflicted. Because i like both themes!


----------



## Gametoo

Can someone tell me what can Paige do that Nikki can't? 

I'm curious?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Hold multiple championships.
Not expose her nipples.


----------



## trademarklas

The Regent Alien. said:


> Hold multiple championships.
> Not expose her nipples.


:booka

Random, but what are everyone's thoughts on Paige's current theme? I personally dig it but wouldn't mind her using something a little heavier seeing as she likes bands like Stick To Your Guns.


----------



## rpags71

I like Paige's current theme more. Wwe has been spotty with entrance music lately, but I think they hit a home run with Paige's. That, her entrance video, and her logos are really cool imo.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I need to rush to the supermarket. Paige wants some cookie dough ice cream!!!


----------



## Callisto

Gametoo said:


> Can someone tell me what can Paige do that Nikki can't?
> 
> I'm curious?


Ooze the sex appeal and personality of a corpse. aige


----------



## Necramonium

Haven't been in this thread for a long while and Reigns Trains still shitting all over it, yes we get it, you don't like Paige, go hump your AJ poster.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Callisto said:


> Ooze the sex appeal and personality of a corpse. aige


I would more describe it as bubbly sinisterness.


----------



## Londrick

Gametoo said:


> Can someone tell me what can Paige do that Nikki can't?
> 
> I'm curious?


Kill erections.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^To each is own. Paige does it for me. She gives me a $5 dollar foot long.


----------



## RizoRiz

Callisto said:


> Ooze the sex appeal and personality of a corpse. aige


Awww you've given up and just started trolling hahaha


----------



## G-Mafia

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^To each is own. Paige does it for me. She gives me a $5 dollar foot long.


lol that is all.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Gametoo said:


> Can someone tell me what can Paige do that Nikki can't?
> 
> I'm curious?


Come on, you've gotta add Brie's sexiness to this as well.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

i really hope to meet Paige in November 3rd Raw. Heard she is really approachable and down to earth. Read Paige will be at the nov 3rd raw, so excited. 

read a while back, fans met her and a bunch of the other divas at a bar in atlanta (i think), she was just chilling while the other divas were partying.


----------



## Poyser

Gametoo said:


> Can someone tell me what can Paige do that Nikki can't?
> 
> I'm curious?


Wrestle? :draper2


----------



## A-C-P

Gametoo said:


> Can someone tell me what can Paige do that Nikki can't?
> 
> I'm curious?


Seems like this has turned into a game so I'll add...

Be relevant to the WWE *WITHOUT* being a twin, being a "reality show star", getting breasts implants, and dating :cena3


----------



## NJ88

Just watched the Smackdown stuff. It's actually just as important to build her heel character in ring as well as out as it'll let her progress it in a different way. She was great on Smackdown. Fairly short match, but played her new heel character ring wise really well. She's been expressing various different moods in this feud with AJ. She's gone from aggressive and violent, to apologetic, to insincere, to cowardly, to erratic and almost delusional. She displays quite a few of these in just one single match. I think the commentators described it as during the match having 'many different mood swings' or something. The storyline wasn't progressed too much, but Paige's character was.


----------



## SkandorAkbar

Callisto said:


> Ooze the sex appeal and personality of a corpse. aige



:agree:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Necramonium said:


> Haven't been in this thread for a long while and Reigns Trains still shitting all over it, yes we get it, you don't like Paige, go hump your AJ poster.


He's actually been quite realistic and has been downright complimentary at times. Just so ya know aige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Smackdown







*
Another botched Paige Turner :StephenA She needs to stop doing that move. 
The heel work was good. I liked how she grabbed the ring apron. She got to be aggressive, cowardly, and disingenuous in those short 3 minutes.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another botched Paige Turner :StephenA She needs to stop doing that move.
> The heel work was good. I liked how she grabbed the ring apron. She got to be aggressive, cowardly, and disingenuous in those short 3 minutes.*





Spoiler: me agreeing



Even going back to when she first started doing the move, I've never been a fan. Prefere the Rampaige and PTO infinitely more. It's her "out of nowhere" move, not a big fan of those anyway with exception of the RKO (love me some vintage Waggle "RKO out of nowhere"). 

Big, BIG fan of the match and her performance in it beyond that though. The variety in emotions on display are really shaping her into a three-dimensional character for me, and that just happens to be the foremost thing I enjoy about specific wrestlers. A lot more fun than just "grrr, I'm angry" (much like Paige emotionally described her NXT character in a tear filled interview after winning the Divas Championship her first and thusfar only time). This is actually the kind of character I could realistically see pissing off any kind of diva for any kind of reason, enabling her to "fit" into plenty of different feuds with a ton of different divas. I'm actually starting to care less and less about the immediate booking of SS, because I feel like this kind of character has a future either way. 

She's doing better than expected. I mean I'm sure she'll fall flat on her face from time to time still, she's still young and has a ton to learn. But she's ahead of the curve I had her on thusfar, so I can't help but enjoy that.

One more week till Summerslam. After Battleground I'm a lot less optimistic (or trying to be anyway) but I still hope it'll be anywhere near what I'd hope for. A lot kinda rides on both this and Steph/Brie to really show that they can handle the spotlight... so the crowds get start getting more into it, and the reaction will hopefully keep the momentum of the division going.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: me agreeing
> 
> 
> 
> Even going back to when she first started doing the move, I've never been a fan. Prefere the Rampaige and PTO infinitely more. It's her "out of nowhere" move, not a big fan of those anyway with exception of the RKO (love me some vintage Waggle "RKO out of nowhere").
> 
> Big, BIG fan of the match and her performance in it beyond that though. The variety in emotions on display are really shaping her into a three-dimensional character for me, and that just happens to be the foremost thing I enjoy about specific wrestlers. A lot more fun than just "grrr, I'm angry" (much like Paige emotionally described her NXT character in a tear filled interview after winning the Divas Championship her first and thusfar only time). This is actually the kind of character I could realistically see pissing off any kind of diva for any kind of reason, enabling her to "fit" into plenty of different feuds with a ton of different divas. I'm actually starting to care less and less about the immediate booking of SS, because I feel like this kind of character has a future either way.
> 
> She's doing better than expected. I mean I'm sure she'll fall flat on her face from time to time still, she's still young and has a ton to learn. But she's ahead of the curve I had her on thusfar, so I can't help but enjoy that.
> 
> One more week till Summerslam. After Battleground I'm a lot less optimistic (or trying to be anyway) but I still hope it'll be anywhere near what I'd hope for. A lot kinda rides on both this and Steph/Brie to really show that they can handle the spotlight... so the crowds get start getting more into it, and the reaction will hopefully keep the momentum of the division going.





Spoiler: Agreeing with your agreement



*I'm glad you and some others have started to become much more realistic since Paige's first appearance on RAW. I like her dynamic character and how much it's developing with so little given. 

All I ask is that she stops botching so much. They give her two moves to do and it's a really bad look when she messes up her own finisher. I get that it takes both to make it look good, but that's why you DON'T do it out of nowhere. The Rampaige is a much better choice.

I would also like her ring psychology to improve. She has a long and tedious submission, so she needs to wear down her opponents more to give the effect of "Ok, she's way too tired to break out of this." Getting hit with 1 move and tapping out to that makes all of the other girls look weak, which lessens the possibility of believable feuds in the future. People used the excuse of Paige being a face for getting beaten down and winning with two moves, but now she's a heel and it looks even worse. AJ has a quick submission hold, but still tries to work down her opponent when she's given the time. I haven't seen that from Paige yet, and it's a dire necessity.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Agreeing with your agreement
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm glad you and some others have started to become much more realistic since Paige's first appearance on RAW. I like her dynamic character and how much it's developing with so little given.
> 
> All I ask is that she stops botching so much. They give her two moves to do and it's a really bad look when she messes up her own finisher. I get that it takes both to make it look good, but that's why you DON'T do it out of nowhere. The Rampaige is a much better choice.
> 
> I would also like her ring psychology to improve. She has a long and tedious submission, so she needs to wear down her opponents more to give the effect of "Ok, she's way too tired to break out of this." Getting hit with 1 move and tapping out to that makes all of the other girls look weak, which lessens the possibility of believable feuds in the future. People used the excuse of Paige being a face for getting beaten down and winning with two moves, but now she's a heel and it looks even worse. AJ has a quick submission hold, but still tries to work down her opponent when she's given the time. I haven't seen that from Paige yet, and it's a dire necessity.*





Spoiler: agreeing with your agreement with my agreement of your original point



Hey hey now, I've always been realistic aige

Fuck the Paige Turner if you have a better alternative, agreed. 

But realistically, as much as I agree with the "build up to the submission" point, is it really her fault she doesn't get more time? If you wanted her to build it up that would've meant literally no time for offence from Natalya who didn't do much more than HER submission either mind you, doesn't help her credibility either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: agreeing with your agreement with my agreement of your original point
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey now, I've always been realistic aige
> 
> Fuck the Paige Turner if you have a better alternative, agreed.
> 
> But realistically, as much as I agree with the "build up to the submission" point, is it really her fault she doesn't get more time? If you wanted her to build it up that would've meant literally no time for offence from Natalya who didn't do much more than HER submission either mind you, doesn't help her credibility either.





Spoiler: Agreeing with your agreement of my agreement and valid points



*True, but I'm mostly referring to her longer matches. If she gets 5 to 7 minutes, I want to see more attention being focused on the back and neck, instead of throwing out random strikes in sequence.*


----------



## Empress

Since the Bella's don't have a thread, I'll put this here since most of the posters dismiss the possibility that the one of the Bella's will get the belt from either Paige or AJ. Nikki just got another big pop in Australia. I predict Nikki will be Divas champ by Wrestlemania if her reactions keep up and Nikki/Brie is a success.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Empress said:


> Since the Bella's don't have a thread, I'll put this here since most of the posters dismiss the possibility that the one of the Bella's will get the belt from either Paige or AJ. Nikki just got another big pop in Australia. I predict Nikki will be Divas champ by Wrestlemania if her reactions keep up and Nikki/Brie is a success.


*
As much as I'd love to pat myself on the back for pushing Nikki in this thread while everyone doubted and mocked me, I like the prediction game better!

I predict she wins the title at an insignificant B tier PPV and AJ wins it back at Mania.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> As much as I'd love to pat myself on the back for pushing Nikki in this thread while everyone doubted and mocked me, I like the prediction game better!
> 
> I predict she wins the title at an insignificant B tier PPV and AJ wins it back at Mania.*



Do you still hate this angle as much as you once did?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Do you still hate this angle as much as you once did?


*
No, I changed my outlook on the RAW after Battleground. It could be better, but it doesn't absolutely suck like it did for the first 4 weeks when you were all excited.*


----------



## LigerJ81

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> As much as I'd love to pat myself on the back for pushing Nikki in this thread while everyone doubted and mocked me, I like the prediction game better!
> 
> I predict she wins the title at an insignificant B tier PPV and AJ wins it back at Mania.*


I wonder if they gonna let Brie hold the belt again. 

I know it's slim chance of it happening before Mania unless she gets it at a ppv or Raw, only to drop it a few weeks later or something.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> As much as I'd love to pat myself on the back for pushing Nikki in this thread while everyone doubted and mocked me, I like the prediction game better!
> 
> I predict she wins the title at an insignificant B tier PPV and AJ wins it back at Mania.*


I've been given quite a bit of stick on here in regards to defending both Brie and Nikki simply because I feel those girls have shown the most significant improvement in the ring in recent times and I feel this should be credited, it doesn't matter how a talent gets into the business, what matters (for me personally) is what they do while they're here and if they're willing to improve, even if they're as terrible as Eva Marie (which The Bella's haven't been), if they're willing to try do better then for me personally that's ok in my book, even Eva Marie seems to have shown to want to improve, even if she knows she probably won't be anything great but I still commend her for this.

Both Nikki and Brie have come along loads recently, Nikki has stepped her game up in the ring a lot, extended her moveset and just been a little more consistent, Brie I've felt has always been pretty good but has also shown improvement and they've both become a little more confident on the mic too, I really don't think people should knock them, considering the fact that with the reality show too (which is for the WWE) their workload is pretty hectic right now ... I've always said it, I think these girls should be commended.

When Nikki was out during her injury I think this really made her want to step her game up more, as being on injury can have you forgotten about when it comes to being on TV, but she came back, she upped her game and has been involved in some great things lately with some good reactions ... you know their fan base has gone up when they start putting out merchandise for the girls.

I don't think there is any reason to knock them to be honest, and they're lovely girls in person so ya know ... and yeah I do think Nikki will get a title run at some point, I've felt she's deserved one for a while now.

Everyone was quick to knock her recently too when she said something about a Diva's match being in main event ... but she was right ...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Arrogantly Grateful is correct. We will never agree on the point of Brie's awful mic skills, so I'll let that go, but Nikki has vastly improved in the ring and this is constantly ignored. I haven't even seen it, but I have full faith in Nikki as a heel on the microphone. If her Total Divas personality carries over to RAW, Nikki vs. AJ will make for some great television.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Arrogantly Grateful is correct. We will never agree on the point of Brie's awful mic skills, so I'll let that go, but Nikki has vastly improved in the ring and this is constantly ignored. I haven't even seen it, but I have full faith in Nikki as a heel on the microphone. If her Total Divas personality carries over to RAW, Nikki vs. AJ will make for some great television.*


I am as anti-Bella as they come, but I will even acknowledge their improvement, now whether that improvement warrants them to get a main feud vs Steph on WWE is another item that is VERY debatable.

And I also agree on Brie's AWFUL mic skills and that Nikki can definitely work as a heel diva and a feud between her and a face AJ would be good for the division.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *Arrogantly Grateful is correct. We will never agree on the point of Brie's awful mic skills, so I'll let that go, but Nikki has vastly improved in the ring and this is constantly ignored. I haven't even seen it, but I have full faith in Nikki as a heel on the microphone. If her Total Divas personality carries over to RAW, Nikki vs. AJ will make for some great television.*


Absolutely, I think with Brie for me, it showcased on her interview with Michael Cole ... she put some passion in this and actually made it believable, when she was doing the work with Kane recently ... it wasn't very good, but when you compare that to her promo's with Steph, although it's not anything spectacular, it's a lot better and this is where I feel she's shown improvement, people may feel it's that she's been working with Steph that's brought this out ... possibly, but I think she deserves some credit too, this is where I've noticed the difference in Brie's mic work.

This here I thought she did very well.






Again, compare her promo's with Kane and Bryan recently with her work with Steph, it's a lot better in recent times than what it was at that point, which was quite cringy at times I think, this is where I've personally noticed it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Absolutely, I think with Brie for me, it showcased on her interview with Michael Cole ... she put some passion in this and actually made it believable, when she was doing the work with Kane recently ... it wasn't very good, but when you compare that to her promo's with Steph, although it's not anything spectacular, it's a lot better and this is where I feel she's shown improvement, people may feel it's that she's been working with Steph that's brought this out ... possibly, but I think she deserves some credit too, this is where I've noticed the difference in Brie's mic work.
> 
> This here I thought she did very well.
> 
> Again, compare her promo's with Kane and Bryan recently with her work with Steph, it's a lot better in recent times than what it was at that point, which was quite cringy at times I think, this is where I've personally noticed it


*It was pretaped. Even Brock Lesnar, who is one of the worst mic workers all time, looked amazing this week. There's a huge difference between reading lines from a teleprompter and having your fuckups removed and regurgitating memorized material to a live audience of thousands. Her delivery is bad, her jokes are bad, and she's just bad at public speaking. She sounds robotic and slightly deaf.*


----------



## NJ88

I actually like Nikki Bella. She has improved significantly, especially in the ring. If they do in fact turn her heel, I think she'll do well and an AJ/Nikki feud could be fairly good, depending on how well they work together. If their past heat is actually true, then it could be awkward. We all know that AJ and Paige have been working closely together in an attempt to get their feud to work well. If Nikki/AJ don't mesh well, and they don't get on then it'll end up being not that great. But I wouldn't mind them giving that a shot at all.

In terms of the Bella's. Both have improved a huge amount in ring which is great to see. There was half of a Brie/Paige match early in Paige's title run (another booking decision I couldn't quite get my head around) and they seemed to have great chemistry. So if AJ comes out of this feud with the title (which I expect her to) and Nikki turns heel...AJ/Nikki for the title, and Paige (acting for Stephanie)/Brie would be quite alright with me.


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *It was pretaped. Even Brock Lesnar, who is one of the worst mic workers all time, looked amazing this week. There's a huge difference between reading lines from a teleprompter and having your fuckups removed and regurgitating memorized material to a live audience of thousands. Her delivery is bad, her jokes are bad, and she's just bad at public speaking. She sounds robotic and slightly deaf.*


So are you transferring your "Hellen Keller of the Divas" division crown from Paige? :jericho2


----------



## tommo010

I don't see AJ and Nikki happening anytime soon and this past Raw further added to my belief in this, last Raw was the perfect chance to turn Nikki heel instead we saw Steph take em both out, kayfabe wise this should bring the Bella's closer and not drive them apart, theoretically the pedigree could be the final straw for Nikki but it could also be seen as bad booking turning Nikki heel unless we see some major progress with Nikki's character showing discontent with whats happening to her "because of Brie" next week. We have also consider the reports that this angle isn't looking good for the Bella's as Steph is seen as carrying the feud and if this is the case and it continues I cannot see either Bella being booked to be a future champion and they will most likely be fed to AJ/Paige and if the heel turn does come from Nikki she'd still have to work a program with Brie before getting anywhere near AJ, both these feuds are gonna continue to at least HitC in my opinion and even then that will come down too them continuing to push Bella's if they are seen to have flopped against Steph.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *It was pretaped. Even Brock Lesnar, who is one of the worst mic workers all time, looked amazing this week. There's a huge difference between reading lines from a teleprompter and having your fuckups removed and regurgitating memorized material to a live audience of thousands. Her delivery is bad, her jokes are bad, and she's just bad at public speaking. She sounds robotic and slightly deaf.*


I dunno, I don't think she's that bad, like I say when you look at her promo's with Steph and her promo's during the Kane/Bryan feud, you can see some improvement there I feel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> I actually like Nikki Bella. She has improved significantly, especially in the ring. If they do in fact turn her heel, I think she'll do well and an AJ/Nikki feud could be fairly good, depending on how well they work together. If their past heat is actually true, then it could be awkward. We all know that AJ and Paige have been working closely together in an attempt to get their feud to work well. If Nikki/AJ don't mesh well, and they don't get on then it'll end up being not that great. But I wouldn't mind them giving that a shot at all.
> 
> In terms of the Bella's. Both have improved a huge amount in ring which is great to see. There was half of a Brie/Paige match early in Paige's title run (another booking decision I couldn't quite get my head around) and they seemed to have great chemistry. So if AJ comes out of this feud with the title (which I expect her to) and Nikki turns heel...AJ/Nikki for the title, and Paige (acting for Stephanie)/Brie would be quite alright with me.


*Think Matt Hardy vs. Edge lite. The way I see it, people who legitimately despise each other have the best chemistry. Austin initially didn't like The Rock and neither did Triple H, but they had some of the greatest feuds and matches of all time. AJ likes Paige and their match was awful.

If this translates for AJ and Nikki, strap in for the ride and prepare to enjoy yourselves.*


----------



## LPPrince

So, Paige is a person.


----------



## Jimshine

:costanza2 Reigns Train, how do you have 4821 posts since april


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *Think Matt Hardy vs. Edge lite. The way I see it, people who legitimately despise each other have the best chemistry. Austin initially didn't like The Rock and neither did Triple H, but they had some of the greatest feuds and matches of all time. AJ likes Paige and their match was awful.
> 
> If this translates for AJ and Nikki, strap in for the ride and prepare to enjoy yourselves.*


Yeh, I suppose if you think about it like that. Could end up really quite good, I hope it does anyways (if it happens). I think that generally though wrestlers work together (house show wise, and in other ways) to kind of mesh. I'm sure Rock/Austin did that and Matt/Edge had chance to do that before the big Lita thing. I'm kind of willing to let Battleground go in terms of Paige/AJ because AJ came back, didn't work any house shows, they didn't have much of a chance to get things right. I'm hoping that Summerslam proves to be different.

Either way though. I'm hopeful for both AJ/Paige to continue to be relevant after their match at Summerslam, whether they continue (which technically they could, if Nikki/Brie feud for a PPV) or they go straight into something else. I also hope that Nikki get's the push out of this feud with Stephanie, I like Brie in the ring but she's not cut it on the mic so far. Nikki has improved in all areas, make her the relevant one.


----------



## Freeway.86

Spoiler: Smackdown



Good performance from Paige. She did well with what time she was given. Though the agent who is doing Paige's matches needs to be stopped ASAP. That was a crap way to book the match. I'd hoped that with a heel turn, we'd actually get to see Paige have some real offense in her matches, but it's just like watching her matches with Alicia and Aksana all over again. I'm getting tired of this shit.

Also I think compaining about the Paige Turner in this case is a little silly. It was on the floor. You can't really expect her to do that move at full speed on the floor where it could have seriously hurt Natalya. It wasn't even botched, it looked fine.


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Good performance from Paige. She did well with what time she was given. Though the agent who is doing Paige's matches needs to be stopped ASAP. That was a crap way to book the match. I'd hoped that with a heel turn, we'd actually get to see Paige have some real offense in her matches, but it's just like watching her matches with Alicia and Aksana all over again. I'm getting tired of this shit.
> 
> Also I think compaining about the Paige Turner in this case is a little silly. It was on the floor. You can't really expect her to do that move at full speed on the floor where it could have seriously hurt Natalya. It wasn't even botched, it looked fine.


:bow 100% agreement


----------



## islesfan13

Callisto said:


> Ooze the sex appeal aige


fixed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Good performance from Paige. She did well with what time she was given. Though the agent who is doing Paige's matches needs to be stopped ASAP. That was a crap way to book the match. I'd hoped that with a heel turn, we'd actually get to see Paige have some real offense in her matches, but it's just like watching her matches with Alicia and Aksana all over again. I'm getting tired of this shit.
> 
> Also I think compaining about the Paige Turner in this case is a little silly. It was on the floor. You can't really expect her to do that move at full speed on the floor where it could have seriously hurt Natalya. It wasn't even botched, it looked fine.


*I'm starting to think you don't even know what a properly executed Paige Turner is supposed to look like. She botches it so much that you're desensitized to it. Bearodactlye is one of the more level headed Paige fans and she agrees it needs to stop. If Paige isn't counting to three before spinning, the move fails completely. It has nothing to do with the mat. She just can't do it out of nowhere. I have proven this many times and don't know why it's still being argued.*


----------



## Freeway.86

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm starting to think you don't even know what a properly executed Paige Turner is supposed to look like. She botches it so much that you're desensitized to it. Bearodactlye is one of the more level headed Paige fans and she agrees it needs to stop. If Paige isn't counting to three before spinning, the move fails completely. It has nothing to do with the mat. She just can't do it out of nowhere. I have proven this many times and don't know why it's still being argued.*


She has to count to 3 before doing it? I wasn't aware of this aspect of the move. Nor do I really see why she should have to. Truth be told, I've taken to just ignoring your posts because it reads in my head like an adult in a Charlie Brown cartoon and I'm going to continue doing that from now on.


----------



## Joshi Judas

As long as it's not used as a finisher but just something out of nowhere to regain control in a match, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Reigns Train said:


> I'm starting to think you don't even know what a properly executed Paige Turner is supposed to look like. She botches it so much that you're desensitized to it. Bearodactlye is one of the more level headed Paige fans and _*HE *_agrees it needs to stop. If Paige isn't counting to three before spinning, the move fails completely. It has nothing to do with the mat. She just can't do it out of nowhere. I have proven this many times and don't know why it's still being argued.


Fixed that for ya :waffle (Not this again?)

On topic: Yes I don't like the Paigeturner. Yes I thought Paige > AJ this Tuesday. Yes I like Nikki Bella more than Brie, but I think Nikki has had less chances at showing her stuff on the mic (I don't even remember the last time I heard her on the mic for anything resembling the time we've heard AJ, Paige and Brie recently) so I'm still in wait and see mode on her eventual potential. Do admit there's something there. It's like the more full time girls that are dedicated on making the best of it are around, the more it rubs off on everybody.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> As long as it's not used as a finisher but just something out of nowhere to regain control in a match, I'm fine with it.


*That's the point, it CAN'T be done out of nowhere. If she isn't being blatantly obvious with the metaphorical three count, (standing there, hooking the leg, and positioning) then the move ALWAYS botches. *


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Maybe if she didn't let go of the leg until after the impact, it would be able to be done quickly and fluidly.


----------



## Bearodactyl

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Maybe if she didn't let go of the leg until after the impact, it would be able to be done quickly and fluidly.


I think I might just not like the move in general aige


----------



## Café de René

The Reigns Train said:


> *Think Matt Hardy vs. Edge lite. The way I see it, people who legitimately despise each other have the best chemistry. Austin initially didn't like The Rock and neither did Triple H, but they had some of the greatest feuds and matches of all time. AJ likes Paige and their match was awful.
> 
> If this translates for AJ and Nikki, strap in for the ride and prepare to enjoy yourselves.*


Dude, don't even compare the Bellas to Rock, Austin, Edge...

And jeez, I'll never understand how a big AJ mark like you took any pleasure in the weekly 2 minutes burying of AJ by the Bellas we already had this year and actually wants more of it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Café de René said:


> Dude, don't even compare the Bellas to Rock, Austin, Edge...
> 
> And jeez, I'll never understand how a big AJ mark like you took any pleasure in the weekly 2 minutes burying of AJ by the Bellas we already had this year and actually wants more of it.


*It's called an example. I also said AJ should be an aggressive tweener like Austin instead of a pandering babyface. That doesn't mean she's equal to Austin. Just take two seconds to process that before assaulting your keyboard.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Reigns Train said:


> *That's the point, it CAN'T be done out of nowhere. If she isn't being blatantly obvious with the metaphorical three count, (standing there, hooking the leg, and positioning) then the move ALWAYS botches. *


I didn't see a problem with it on SD tbh :draper2

It looked like just a move she can pull out and buy some time from her opponent, I'm fine with it that way. There are 2 ways it's done- one is where she sweeps the leg without hooking it and one is where she has to hook the leg and swing it backwards before executing.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Freeway.86 said:


> Truth be told, I've taken to just ignoring your posts because it reads in my head like an adult in a Charlie Brown cartoon and I'm going to continue doing that from now on.


Charlie Brown is awesome!


----------



## LPPrince

Bearodactyl said:


> I think I might just not like the move in general aige


Thats how I felt about MVP's finisher back in WWE, whatever the hell that was.

I'm fine with the Paige Turner though.


----------



## LigerJ81

LPPrince said:


> Thats how I felt about MVP's finisher back in WWE, whatever the hell that was.
> 
> I'm fine with the Paige Turner though.


MVP's Playmaker felt like a weak finisher for him imo.


----------



## LPPrince

I'd like if she turned the Paige Turner into more of a signature move and instead moved the Knight Light into the main finisher role if a change HAD to occur.

The Scorpion Crosslock should remain as is. I wish they'd just call it that rather than this PTO nonsense.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im fond of the rampaiger. When paige drives her opponents
head into the mat. And plants them like a tree.

I just want paige to start doing moves we havent seen her utilize yet.
It seems wwe is so set and limiting/pairing down paiges move set. She does more than what shes shown.

Since moving to the main roster.
In fcw/nxt paige did some really sadistic moves.


----------



## islesfan13

Saw someone on YT said that WWE called Paige the divas champ on instagram. Error or spoiler?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^.


I don't thimk it means anything. I think they meant to put down former divas champ and messed up. With that said I think theres an 80% chance Paige walks out as champ next sunday. Maybe even more.


----------



## Freeway.86

islesfan13 said:


> Saw someone on YT said that WWE called Paige the divas champ on instagram. Error or spoiler?


Indeed they did.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im fond of the rampaiger. When paige drives her opponents
> head into the mat. And plants them like a tree.
> 
> I just want paige to start doing moves we havent seen her utilize yet.
> It seems wwe is so set and limiting/pairing down paiges move set. She does more than what shes shown.
> 
> Since moving to the main roster.
> In fcw/nxt paige did some really sadistic moves.


This is because for some weird and disgusting reason WWE really does not have any true real appreciation for the Sweet Science of Professional Wrestling. Well, allow me to correct myself. The Main Roster portion of WWE does not respect The Sweet Science of Professional Wrestling. NXT by far respects it so that is why their in ring product is light years ahead of what the main level is. 

A part of me can understand why they water down move sets. I mean, for one

1. Risk of injury to the high risk moves you see on the indie scene.

2. Because of the constant touring and everything involved with it those moves would take a lot out of the wrestler to the point that their career would be done in a few years. 

But the biggest problem with that is the fact that they.... *OVER WATER DOWN THE WRESTLERS!*

I mean, i can understand them wanting to cut out certain things, but when you take a wrestler, male or female, that can do up to like lets just say 50 moves in a match, and you dwindle them down to only 10 moves that can use then they are already starting at a huge disadvantage. *Why take them that low huh?!* Why not just say that you can only do 30 of those moves. 

I have firm belief that the main level of WWE does not want diversity in their wrestlers's in ring ability. But they should because of the fact that it will be that *same diversity that will be their saving grace.*

I implore you Regent Alien to go back through this thread into the early or mid 300s section of it to find my very first post here. It tells you about the diverse styles of wrestling that is in abundance in this world. 

WWE should be embracing these levels of diversity instead of frowning on them. I have no problem with you even commenting on it. To a degree, i can understand limiting them some. But this blatant, over limiting, and quite frankly neutering of move sets for *BOTH* the men and women needs to stop *ASAP!*

But i believe that there is indeed a saving grace for WWE. The names are HHH and Stephanie. HHH is an *OLD SCHOOL STUDENT OF THIS BUSINESS.* He will know how to right the ship of WWE. With him Stephanie running the business X's and O's of The WWE, i hope that they return the company back to a more *WRESTLING ORIENTED COMPANY.* First thing they would have to do is get rid of that, just reports and articles that i have read, sexist, anti wrestling cunt Kevin Dunn. That should help out a lot at the beginning of this transition into a new and improved WWE.


----------



## Hollywood Drew

A Paige discussion thread, hmmmm.... Can we discuss why she is so pale?


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Hollywood Drew said:


> A Paige discussion thread, hmmmm.... Can we discuss why she is so pale?


It is called being:

1. Unique in the world of wrestling

2. Different

3. It helps her stand out in The Divas Division

4. She is a Goth/Metal chick which is cool

I think you get the hint. I have a 20 year old younger brother that thinks she needs a tan. Personally i do not think so. She should stay the way that she is.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

*Paige should lead a stable.*

for a big feud vs The total divas (the bellas, eva marie, cameron, nattie, summer rae etc). It could be like Nexus or something similar to that stable. 
Throw AJ in as a wildcard, maybe have her join which forces tension between her and paige for leadership of the group.

The Members could be:

- Sasha Banks
- Alexis Bliss
- Emma
- Bayley 
- Charlotte Flaire
- Paige
- AJ (Later)


----------



## fanofwwepaige

*who thinks PAIGE AND SETH ROLLINS would make one hell of a power couple. they would knock hhh and stephanie off the top.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Title is accurate. ^


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

I actually had an idea for a paige lead stable with the ascension as her muscle. She just gives off the vibe that she's secretly a witch, and we can always use a little more supernatural in the wwe.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

I'm a Paige fan but I don't think she's established a strong enough character for something like this.


----------



## tommo010

I'm really enjoying Paige's use of social media to further her character development she even updated her profile description aige


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

she cant talk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"Buy my merch" :lel

She should have said I have old shirts on sale for $9.99!*


----------



## djkhaled

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

no, she sucks on the mic, its hard to be a part of a stable when the leader cant talk


----------



## Masquerade

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

She can't even carry herself, how would she carry a stable and lead them ?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

No, she should join one.
#HeymanGirl


----------



## The Big Bratwurst

No, God no. That would mean she has to be on the Mic... And in the ring. No. Fuck no.


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

Lmao no.

She can't talk on the mic much less lead a women's stable since no one takes "divas" wrestling seriously.


----------



## Bearodactyl

tommo010 said:


> I'm really enjoying Paige's use of social media to further her character development she even updated her profile description aige


Those tweets. That Nattie convo. That description :moyes1

If this does turn out to go the crazy route AGAIN at least it's a different type of crazy aige


----------



## Joshi Judas

Paige's twitter is my favorite along with The Big Guy :lol


----------



## creepytennis

Being British, I often find British wrestlers a bit hard to warm to. It's maybe that their accents sound weird on American TV? Magnus annoys the hell out of me.

But heel Paige is awesome. Just fantastic. Best female heel in absolutely ages. Push her to the moon.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

How can anyone not like this girl. Theres more to her then shes
letting us onto. Girls got layers!!!


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

Paige & Roman Reigns should be a couple. they both talk like idiots.


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

Paige needs more time getting better on the mic and in the ring before shes paired with anyone else. She'll be great one day. Just not yet.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Paige should lead a stable.*

Fuck that, they are finally moving away from pairing the Total Divas in matches together, i don't want to see an all womens stables war. That just limits the already limted match-ups even further.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The divas are kinda treated like second class citizens.
Often playing 2nd/3rd fiddle to the males on-the-roster. 

Which is something i hope hunter puts a stop to.
The divas could become a featured attraction again if handled right. As of now..NOPE!!!


----------



## tommo010

Getting tired of these pointless Paige threads being merged with this one, I'd rather they just got locked cause if posters are too stupid to see this thread (its 99% always on front raw page)and post their views here then their opinion is probably not worth reading anyway aige


----------



## fanofwwepaige

Jimshine said:


> :costanza2 Reigns Train, how do you have 4821 posts since april


the bitch has no life and posts the same shit over and over.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> Getting tired of these pointless Paige threads being merged with this one, I'd rather they just got locked cause if posters are too stupid to see this thread (its 99% always on front raw page)and post their views here then their opinion is probably not worth reading anyway aige


Yeah, I can understand threads being merged and users making new threads, but it is annoying when a specific thread, that is something that you want a specific conversation about, is merged and lost into a thread simply cause there is a discussion thread.

For example, if a thread was made such as 'Moveset Analysis - Paige' for example for the forum to talk about, it's a general topic about that specific thing, not just a random discussion that the users who wouldn't visit the Paige thread would also interact in (which you want) ... it is very annoying when decent threads like that get merged because not only does it lose and ruin the conversation, it messes up the discussion here because it's all muddled up and lost, I think this kinda thing should be taken on board.

If it's just a shit thread that's say 'Paige pushing AJ on Smackdown' .. then yeah, it's much better fitted in general discussion but having this big discussion threads means you can no longer have any decent Paige topics on the forum basically.

So the only people that will talk about Paige are people who come into this thread here, which is probably missing out a high percentage of the forum you may want to get some vibes from, which isn't too good I don't think.


----------



## tommo010

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I can understand threads being merged and users making new threads, but it is annoying when a specific thread, that is something that you want a specific conversation about, is merged and lost into a thread simply cause there is a discussion thread.
> 
> For example, if a thread was made such as 'Moveset Analysis - Paige' for example for the forum to talk about, it's a general topic about that specific thing, not just a random discussion that the users who wouldn't visit the Paige thread would also interact in (which you want) ... it is very annoying when decent threads like that get merged because not only does it lose and ruin the conversation, it messes up the discussion here because it's all muddled up and lost, I think this kinda thing should be taken on board.
> 
> 
> If it's just a shit thread that's say 'Paige pushing AJ on Smackdown' .. then yeah, it's much better fitted in general discussion but basically having this big discussion threads means you can no longer have any decent Paige topics on the forum basically.
> 
> So the only people that will talk about Paige are people who come into this thread here, which is probably missing out a high percentage of the forum you may want to get some vibes from, which isn't too good I don't think.


There needs to be some kind of interpretation for the threads started I agree, I mean "Paige leading a stable" is a stupid idea has no place in this thread or its own thread and should have been closed and forgotten about, but it's been merged here and messed up the current discussion, the same happened about 2 days ago another pointless thread that was posted as troll thread got merged here too the best course for mods in my opinion would be to lock said thread and post a link to this thread for them to discuss all things Paige.

I'm actually happy with the regular posters (Even TRT)in this thread for most part it's a nice back and forth discussion we generally have I'm happy for more people to join in too but I'd rather not see troll threads merged here


----------



## Bearodactyl

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I can understand threads being merged and users making new threads, but it is annoying when a specific thread, that is something that you want a specific conversation about, is merged and lost into a thread simply cause there is a discussion thread.
> 
> For example, if a thread was made such as 'Moveset Analysis - Paige' for example for the forum to talk about, it's a general topic about that specific thing, not just a random discussion that the users who wouldn't visit the Paige thread would also interact in (which you want) ... it is very annoying when decent threads like that get merged because not only does it lose and ruin the conversation, it messes up the discussion here because it's all muddled up and lost, I think this kinda thing should be taken on board.
> 
> If it's just a shit thread that's say 'Paige pushing AJ on Smackdown' .. then yeah, it's much better fitted in general discussion but having this big discussion threads means you can no longer have any decent Paige topics on the forum basically.
> 
> So the only people that will talk about Paige are people who come into this thread here, which is probably missing out a high percentage of the forum you may want to get some vibes from, which isn't too good I don't think.


That's the downside, but at least the blind detractors usually stay out of the discussion thread + you don't get several simultaneous threads about basically the same thing anymore, having the same discussion about the same topic with the same people in three parallel threads. That's the upside.. :waffle


----------



## The Regent Alien.

This thread has become quite a cluster fuck. Its just a mess.
Very all over the place. And after awhile its just hard to follow any kind
of narrative flow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> So the only people that will talk about Paige are people who come into this thread here, which is probably missing out a high percentage of the forum you may want to get some vibes from, which isn't too good I don't think.


*
Trust me, you don't want that. It'll just be everything I've said magnified to the 10th power without any evidence to back it up. Instead of "Paige needs to improve in these departments", it'll be "PAIGE SUCKS AND NEEDS TO BE RELEASED!"*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> There needs to be some kind of interpretation for the threads started I agree, I mean "Paige leading a stable" is a stupid idea has no place in this thread or its own thread and should have been closed and forgotten about, but it's been merged here and messed up the current discussion, the same happened about 2 days ago another pointless thread that was posted as troll thread got merged here too the best course for mods in my opinion would be to lock said thread and post a link to this thread for them to discuss all things Paige.
> 
> I'm actually happy with the regular posters (Even TRT)in this thread for most part it's a nice back and forth discussion we generally have I'm happy for more people to join in too but I'd rather not see troll threads merged here





Bearodactyl said:


> That's the downside, but at least the blind detractors usually stay out of the discussion thread + you don't get several simultaneous threads about basically the same thing anymore, having the same discussion about the same topic with the same people in three parallel threads. That's the upside.. :waffle


It's a very 50/50 thing ain't it, because you can actually have some good decent Paige threads that can involve the whole forum, but that doesn't happen cause it gets merged here so basically any Paige/Ambrose/AJ/Reigns topics you might want regular feedback from you can't, which isn't very good or fair I don't think, but on the plus side, it does keep everything together and the shit threads (that don't require a specific topic) can just be merged, for example 'What did you think of Paige pushing AJ' for example, it's just something that can go in a general discussion but if it's something you want to specifically talk about or pin point (something substantial I mean) ... that has been taken away, which I don't think is fair.

It really is a 50/50 thing to be honest.



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Trust me, you don't want that. It'll just be everything I've said magnified to the 10th power without any evidence to back it up. Instead of "Paige needs to improve in these departments", it'll be "PAIGE SUCKS AND NEEDS TO BE RELEASED!"*


Yeah well, you just know to just scroll past those responses, there are many people on the forum who can hold and have great discussions and conversations, that wouldn't be involved in discussions here simply because they wouldn't see it, that's what you're missing out on by having these specific talent threads.

It's just knowing which responses to take on board really and respond to, if I put up a really good substantial thread about Paige and a response was 'PAIGE SUCKS AND NEEDS TO BE RELEASED' .. there is no substance or reasoning in that response so you know to just scroll past it, where as others who add great vibes, insight and input would be involved in those threads .... that we're missing out here.

There are quite a lot of members I can think of off the top of my head that would add great discussion, that sometimes I'd like to hear from them in regards to specific Paige (or whoever) topics, but because they don't come into these threads it doesn't happen and posts also get lost in the thread too.

That's the thing really, there should be a balance, if a Paige/Ambrose/Reign/AJ thread is started in the 'General' section ... and it's a pretty good thread talking about a specific thing, it should be allowed to stay ... if it's just shit, then yeah merge it.

A balance really is all that's needed, I'll be honest, I don't hardly go into these threads because these long threads are just messy with pages and pages to scroll through and unless you've been in the thread form the beginning or caught up in it (like I have with the Paige one now and check it regularly) ... they really put me off wanting to be in them ... Ambrose is my favourite talent on the roster right now ... and I really can't be arsed going into the Ambrose thread becuase it's just too long, too messy and full of conversation and posts I don't even know what is going on ... it's just a mess ... and if I start an Ambrose thread in the general section (which I have done before), it just gets merged into the 'Ambrose' thread here and I can't be arsed keeping track of it, sometimes can't even find it.

It just kills it for me personally, specially if I've put some effort in to creating a good solid substantial thread, but it's like 'Nope, shove it in the Ambrose thread, let it get lost and messed up in there and only let those members in that thread see it' ... that's how it feels to me personally which I think is a bit shit to be honest.


----------



## sesshomaru

Paige has a nice ass.



That's on topic, right?


Also she's improving on the mic. I'd put her above the Bellas, lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Theres a difference between a critic of paige.
And those who have just the bottomless pit of hate toward her.

For no matter how much she improves. They continue going down negative pathways.
And just wont give her the time of day. Not paige or any other wrestler deserves that.

Constructive criticism is one thing.
Full blown all out disgust is another.

And even reigns is the former and not the latter.
Hate is a disgusting emotion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> That's the thing really, there should be a balance, if a Paige/Ambrose/Reign/AJ thread is started in the 'General' section ... and it's a pretty good thread talking about a specific thing, it should be allowed to stay ... if it's just shit, then yeah merge it.
> 
> A balance really is all that's needed, I'll be honest, I don't hardly go into these threads because these long threads are just messy with pages and pages to scroll through and unless you've been in the thread form the beginning or caught up in it (like I have with the Paige one now and check it regularly) ... they really put me off wanting to be in them ... Ambrose is my favourite talent on the roster right now ... and I really can't be arsed going into the Ambrose thread becuase it's just too long, too messy and full of conversation and posts I don't even know what is going on ... it's just a mess ... and if I start an Ambrose thread in the general section (which I have done before), it just gets merged into the 'Ambrose' thread here and I can't be arsed keeping track of it, sometimes can't even find it.
> 
> It just kills it for me personally, specially if I've put some effort in to creating a good solid substantial thread, but it's like 'Nope, shove it in the Ambrose thread, let it get lost and messed up in there and only let those members in that thread see it' ... that's how it feels to me personally which I think is a bit shit to be honest.


*I'd prefer the shit threads get locked instead of merged, because it only derails the constructive conversation, and makes useful information get lost in the shuffle. I agree that substantial threads should be able to exist on their own, but then there's the "Where do you draw the line?" grey area for the mods who will undoubtedly be called biased.

In my opinion, discussion threads for popular wrestlers are good because the people who are really invested into the talent will make an effort to go there. I understand your point about the Ambrose thread though. If you make a post, fall asleep, and wake up, you'll be like "What the hell is going on here?" However, for the other threads, barring heated discussion, you're only behind like 3 pages at the most. *


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'd prefer the shit threads get locked instead of merged, because it only derails the constructive conversation, and makes useful information get lost in the shuffle. I agree that substantial threads should be able to exist on their own, but then there's the "Where do you draw the line?" grey area for the mods who will undoubtedly be called biased.
> 
> In my opinion, discussion threads for popular wrestlers are good because the people who are really invested into the talent will make an effort to go there. I understand your point about the Ambrose thread though. If you make a post, fall asleep, and wake up, you'll be like "What the hell is going on here?" However, for the other threads, barring heated discussion, you're only behind like 3 pages at the most. *


Yeah, well I agree actually, the shit threads should just be locked, absolutely! ... I think I was just thinking about it in regards to it being a throwaway comment 'IE I liked Paige's promo with AJ' for example ... but yeah, I completely agree.

And yeah, I did a pretty good Ambrose thread I thought, about his arsenal and moveset which people in the 'General' forum seemed to like and were being involved in, then it just went missing (I couldn't find it at all) ... and gathered it would have been moved to the Ambrose thread, went into it, saw hundreds of pages, couldn't find my post, the conversation is just lost and messed up .. it basically fucked up a good topic really and threw it into a mess ... so in other words, I can't really do any Ambrose threads in the general discussion cause chances are it'll just get thrown in there and messed up and lost, which I do find a little unfair ... and I really can't be arsed going into that thread and browsing through all the pages and things like that, it's just a mess and is too much.

That's pretty much my feeling on it ... but I do agree also how it could be seen as biased for mods, though that can happen in anything anyway with them here, it should just be, if it's a decent and substantial thread, it stays, of not, it's either moved or locked at best ... not that everything should be just thrown into the big discussion threads cause not everyone likes to go into them and I can imagine many probably don't, so you lose all that input from them ... which is a lot of good people, as well as people that will get involved in general wrestling topics no matter who it's about, other than just Ambrose fans who go into that thread.

But yeah, that's my thoughts anyway ...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, well I agree actually, the shit threads should just be locked, absolutely! ... I think I was just thinking about it in regards to it being a throwaway comment 'IE I liked Paige's promo with AJ' for example ... but yeah, I completely agree.
> 
> And yeah, I did a pretty good Ambrose thread I thought, about his arsenal and moveset which people in the 'General' forum seemed to like and were being involved in, then it just went missing (I couldn't find it at all) ... and gathered it would have been moved to the Ambrose thread, went into it, saw hundreds of pages, couldn't find my post, the conversation is just lost and messed up .. it basically fucked up a good topic really and threw it into a mess ... so in other words, I can't really do any Ambrose threads in the general discussion cause chances are it'll just get thrown in there and messed up and lost, which I do find a little unfair ... and I really can't be arsed going into that thread and browsing through all the pages and things like that, it's just a mess and is too much.
> 
> That's pretty much my feeling on it ... but I do agree also how it could be seen as biased for mods, though that can happen in anything anyway with them here, it should just be, if it's a decent and substantial thread, it stays, of not, it's either moved or locked at best ... not that everything should be just thrown into the big discussion threads cause not everyone likes to go into them and I can imagine many probably don't, so you lose all that input from them ... which is a lot of good people, as well as people that will get involved in general wrestling topics no matter who it's about, other than just Ambrose fans who go into that thread.
> 
> But yeah, that's my thoughts anyway ...


*:lel Yep, I feel like every Ambrose fan in the forum is active in that thread. However, for the other talent, you'll see the same 5-10 regulars with a new face every now and then to chip in. All of your points are valid here.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *:lel Yep, I feel like every Ambrose fan in the forum is active in that thread. However, for the other talent, you'll see the same 5-10 regulars with a new face every now and then to chip in. All of your points are valid here.*


Absolutely (and thank you!), I like this Paige thread though, it seems very nicely balanced


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Between her constructive critics and die hard fans.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

I've met Britani/Paige when she was Pro Wrestling EVE champion along with Saraya Knight, very friendly she's also a bit shy behind the curtain (as seen in the Heyman DVD too) as well but she does go out of her way to talk to fans as she did with me, along with Saraya who if you've seen her is a TERRIFYING woman when she is in uber heel mode (don't sit in the front row haha) she has nuclear heat, one of the best heels in wrestling right now male or female, but off camera she is REALLY nice, she tried to eat my face when I mentioned her work in Shimmer haha.

If you get the chance check out Saraya's promotion Bellatrix Female Warriors, its her students going up against Shimmer/Shine wrestlers and others and is a very unique promotion, well produced.

As for Paige I think its all pointing to her reganing the belt at Summerslam via cheating feet on the rope or handful of tights., eitherway she cannot afford to look weak so if she does lose I hope she goes off on AJ in a big way. And I'd also like to see a Paige/Nattie feud should Paige get the belt, those two have instant chemistry and can wrestle.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

If i ever met paige. I would just be blubbering/crying mess.
And my heart would be racing a million miles. 

Shes got me under her spell big time. Man ive got it bad for her.
I still do not get the hate towards her. Evil!!!.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Pillman's Pencil said:


> I've met Britani/Paige when she was Pro Wrestling EVE champion along with Saraya Knight, very friendly she's also a bit shy behind the curtain (as seen in the Heyman DVD too) as well but she does go out of her way to talk to fans as she did with me, along with Saraya who if you've seen her is a TERRIFYING woman when she is in uber heel mode (don't sit in the front row haha) she has nuclear heat, one of the best heels in wrestling right now male or female, but off camera she is REALLY nice, she tried to eat my face when I mentioned her work in Shimmer haha.
> 
> If you get the chance check out Saraya's promotion Bellatrix Female Warriors, its her students going up against Shimmer/Shine wrestlers and others and is a very unique promotion, well produced.
> 
> As for Paige I think its all pointing to her reganing the belt at Summerslam via cheating feet on the rope or handful of tights., eitherway she cannot afford to look weak so if she does lose I hope she goes off on AJ in a big way. And I'd also like to see a Paigie/Nattie feud should Paige get the belt, those two have instant chemistry and can wrestle.


I bet Paige would have had some great matches with Beth Phoenix too.


----------



## Freeway.86

The Regent Alien. said:


> If i ever met paige. I would just be blubbering/crying mess.
> And my heart would be racing a million miles.
> 
> Shes got me under her spell big time. Man ive got it bad for her.
> I still do not get the hate towards her. Evil!!!.


I tweeted her once saying that all my friends think I'd either faint, drop dead, or spontaneously combust if I met her in person and she actually replied that I should faint because it'd be safer.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

DREAM DIVAS TAG MATCH.

Aj lee and trish stratus vs paige and lita.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Freeway.86 said:


> I tweeted her once saying that all my friends think I'd either faint, drop dead, or spontaneously combust if I met her in person and she actually replied that I should faint because it'd be safer.


Cant you send her a tweet to give me a shout 
A shout out to my fan..The regent alien.

PLEASE!!!!:bow


----------



## Freeway.86

The Regent Alien. said:


> Cant you send her a tweet to give me a shout
> A shout out to my fan..The regent alien.
> 
> PLEASE!!!!:bow


She doesn't respond to me anymore. I've sent her tribute videos and things like that and nothing anymore.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Maybe its due to her high speed schedule.
The girls always on-the-move lately. Never a dull moment in her life.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

So what do we think is on tap for Monday?

And my new sig is awesome. If you think it sucks, Think Again. aige


----------



## Freeway.86

The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe its due to her high speed schedule.
> The girls always on-the-move lately. Never a dull moment in her life.


Yeah I figure she's had a huge increase in twitter replies since she debuted. All the times she and I interacted it was before her call up.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

What ever it is i think we need one last intense moment between the 2.
And not on main event or superstars. Either raw or smackdown.

But i think the flagship show [raw]would be the best place for that.
With smackdown being a close second.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Freeway.86 said:


> She doesn't respond to me anymore. I've sent her tribute videos and things like that and nothing anymore.














RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> So what do we think is on tap for Monday?
> 
> And my new sig is awesome. If you think it sucks, Think Again. aige


*It's the go home show, so I expect nothing short of an intense exchange that leads to a brawl and needs to be separated by top officials Jamie Noble and Fit Finlay.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I hope it leads to and then all over the backstage area.
Or maybe into the crowd.


----------



## tommo010

I'm expecting an AJ match with random heel, Paige interrupting and costing AJ the match with a stare down and hopefully with heavy breathing again


----------



## The Regent Alien.

That would be highly anti-climactic.


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> That would be highly anti-climactic.


Low expectations and then if it's good exchange I won't be disappointed


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I just want a holy shit moment.


----------



## islesfan13

WOW Paige is by far the most controversial diva in the wwe today. Maybe even of all time.


----------



## islesfan13

sesshomaru said:


> Paige has a nice ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's on topic, right?
> 
> 
> Also she's improving on the mic. I'd put her above the Bellas, lol.


I think that and her eyes are her best attributes. Shes perfect though in all ways.


----------



## Empress

islesfan13 said:


> WOW Paige is by far the most controversial diva in the wwe today. Maybe even of all time.


Why? What did she do to earn her that title?


----------



## tommo010

islesfan13 said:


> WOW Paige is by far the most controversial diva in the wwe today. Maybe even of all time.


Care to elaborate? you know shit like this is just going to bait TRT?


----------



## islesfan13

tommo010 said:


> Care to elaborate? you know shit like this is just going to bait TRT?


Some people on social media HATE her, I mean absolutely hate her. Lots of anti Paige accounts on YT, and the other side is so many absolutely love her. Reminds me of Cena.


----------



## islesfan13

Empress said:


> Why? What did she do to earn her that title?


Maybe controversial isn't the right word? but you get what I mean? Check the comment below.


----------



## tommo010

islesfan13 said:


> Some people on social media HATE her, I mean absolutely hate her. Lots of anti Paige accounts on YT, and the other side is so many absolutely love her. Reminds me of Cena.


No one cares about youtube comments


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I'm kinda wondering where Paige is going to go after this whole AJ feud is over, I'm guessing that AJ will retain the title at Summerslam and then that's where the real test will be in regards to Paige at the moment, as many people see her as a transitional or temporary champion while AJ had her break, I think that the WWE put the title on Paige to test the waters for a bit to see how it went down before deciding if they put it back on AJ again, which they did and we've heard reports (which are only that) about Vince not being overly impressed, but they've definitely stepped up her game giving her the slight heel turn so the support seems to be there from them in regards to this and I'm guessing that this will continue after Summerslam, with Paige continuing to go more into heel mode as at the moment she's just touched the surface.

It's all about the long term really that we need to see, personally I feel that Paige will be alright because she does have the talent and their is something different and unique about her, as opposed to the average diva, I'm just hoping that the WWE don't drop the ball with her because she has a lot ahead of her anyway and from what I've heard HHH is quite high on her.


----------



## islesfan13

tommo010 said:


> No one cares about youtube comments


Not just YT. And social media is a great way to gauge how over a wrestler, diva, actor, athlete etc. is.


----------



## islesfan13

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm kinda wondering where Paige is going to go after this whole AJ feud is over, I'm guessing that AJ will retain the title at Summerslam and then that's where the real test will be in regards to Paige at the moment, as many people see her as a transitional or temporary champion while AJ had her break, I think that the WWE put the title on Paige to test the waters for a bit to see how it went down before deciding if they put it back on AJ again, which they did and we've heard reports (which are only that) about Vince not being overly impressed, but they've definitely stepped up her game giving her the slight heel turn so the support seems to be there from them in regards to this and I'm guessing that this will continue after Summerslam, with Paige continuing to go more into heel mode as at the moment she's just touched the surface.
> 
> It's all about the long term really that we need to see, personally I feel that Paige will be alright because she does have the talent and their is something different and unique about her, as opposed to the average diva, I'm just hoping that the WWE don't drop the ball with her because she has a lot ahead of her anyway and from what I've heard HHH is quite high on her.


WWE is highly invested in Paige. After this feud she will move on to something else. With that said I don't think the feud ends at SS.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

islesfan13 said:


> Some people on social media HATE her, I mean absolutely hate her. Lots of anti Paige accounts on YT, and the other side is so many absolutely love her. Reminds me of Cena.


It doesn't remind me of the Cena thing because Cena isn't meant to be generating the kind of responses he often gets, where as Paige is, the people on social media who are hating on her, from what I can gather is because of what's she's been doing with AJ in the storyline, which people are obviously becoming invested in to be sending her tweets and things.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It doesn't remind me of the Cena thing because Cena isn't meant to be generating the kind of responses he often gets, where as Paige is, the people on social media who are hating on her, from what I can gather is because of what's she's been doing with AJ in the storyline, which people are obviously becoming invested in to be sending her tweets and things.


*Even I don't care that much :draper2

Paige as a person doesn't bother me, it's people overrating her abilities. That has died down drastically in the last month. Funny because she's actually improving :lol*


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *Even I don't care that much :draper2
> 
> Paige as a person doesn't bother me, it's people overrating her abilities. That has died down drastically in the last month. Funny because she's actually improving :lol*


Plus you find her extremely hot. Remember when you told me that last week. :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

islesfan13 said:


> WWE is highly invested in Paige. After this feud she will move on to something else. With that said I don't think the feud ends at SS.


We don't overly know this yet, when you think about it, Paige was brought in while AJ took a break, they wanted something new and shocking and Paige had a lot of hype at NXT so they went with it and let her see what she could do, apparently Vince isn't too impressed with her, Adam Rose and Bo Dallas ... but HHH likes her, so we'll have to see ... remember Vince is still the main man at the WWE and he's the one you have to impress over HHH, so we'll just have to see ... maybe Vince has warmed to her since doing this heel turn anyway but he can be very hard to please can Vince and that's the thing.

I love Paige ... but I do feel we need to see how this goes for her, I think this feud will continue after Summerslam, but say 6 months to a year from now, will have to see where she is and how she's being booked, once this feud with AJ is over ... she could be less frequently booked with some other diva in the picture with AJ come this point (Maybe Nikki Bella or something).

When the AJ/Paige feud is over, AJ will have somewhere to go (specially if she's still holding the title) ... but where will Paige go, the diva's don't really have many things going on and don't invest in anything unless they're in the actual title picture, Brie/Stephanie is an exception because of the storyline.

I mean, apart from AJ and Paige, what are the other diva's doing now they're not in the title picture ... Alicia Fox for example, once she was done with the Paige thing, she wasn't needed anymore and they aren't putting in any effort to book her elsewhere because they only book around the diva's title, which of course the winner continues to the next person they're involved in the feud with while the other disappears from TV ... this is what I mean in regards to how we will just have to see.

I hope that after the Paige/AJ thing is over with ... there will be more for Paige, but I'm not sure cause they only have two talents booked around the diva's title at a time and it's not going to be Paige and AJ forever, I think AJ is going to continue with the title in the end with it then moving on to someone else ... possibly Nikki Bella or something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

islesfan13 said:


> Plus you find her extremely hot. Remember when you told me that last week. :lmao


*
That's a gross exaggeration. I said she's attractive, but she'd look better with some color. The tint on Tommo's avatar looks great. She looks shiny.*


----------



## TD Stinger

islesfan13 said:


> WOW Paige is by far the most controversial diva in the wwe today. Maybe even of all time.


Controversial? Paige? What has Paige ever done that is controversial?

You want controversy? Go look at Alundra Blayze throwing the WWF Women's Belt in a trash can on WCW telvision. That's controversial.

It's the same kind of thing w/ John Cena. I cringe whenever he is called "controversial" by the announcerss. There is nothing controversial about him. He is polarizing. 

I think the word you're looking for w/ Paige is polarizing.


----------



## islesfan13

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> We don't overly know this yet, when you think about it, Paige was brought in while AJ took a break, they wanted something new and shocking and Paige had a lot of hype at NXT so they went with it and let her see what she could do, apparently Vince isn't too impressed with her, Adam Rose and Bo Dallas ... but HHH likes her, so we'll have to see ... remember Vince is still the main man at the WWE and he's the one you have to impress over HHH, so we'll just have to see ... maybe Vince has warmed to her since doing this heel turn anyway but he can be very hard to please can Vince and that's the thing.
> 
> I love Paige ... but I do feel we need to see how this goes for her, I think this feud will continue after Summerslam, but say 6 months to a year from now, will have to see where she is and how she's being booked, once this feud with AJ is over ... she could be less frequently booked with some other diva in the picture with AJ come this point (Maybe Nikki Bella or something).
> 
> When the AJ/Paige feud is over, AJ will have somewhere to go (specially if she's still holding the title) ... but where will Paige go, the diva's don't really have many things going on and don't invest in anything unless they're in the actual title picture, Brie/Stephanie is an exception because of the storyline.
> 
> I mean, apart from AJ and Paige, what are the other diva's doing now they're not in the title picture ... Alicia Fox for example, once she was done with the Paige thing, she wasn't needed anymore and they aren't putting in any effort to book her elsewhere because they only book around the diva's title, which of course the winner continues to the next person they're involved in the feud with while the other disappears from TV ... this is what I mean in regards to how we will just have to see.
> 
> I hope that after the Paige/AJ thing is over with ... there will be more for Paige, but I'm not sure cause they only have two talents booked around the diva's title at a time and it's not going to be Paige and AJ forever, I think AJ is going to continue with the title in the end with it then moving on to someone else ... possibly Nikki Bella or something.


She has the second most merchandise of any diva, shes the youngest divas champ and first nxt champ. Shes the only diva featured as commemorative ticket (only 5 wrestlers to choose from). I think Vince is higher on her than the dirt sheets said. If he wasn't she wouldn't even be getting this feud with AJ.I would be very shocked if she is off regular TV by next month. Very SHOCKED! With that said though this is the WWE and some moves by them have been highly questionable.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think its the white hot lighting that wwe uses that makes her seem paler
than what she really is. Paiges skin i would describe it as french vanilla.


A pale cream color that flows like a silken wonder.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

islesfan13 said:


> She has the second most merchandise of any diva, shes the youngest divas champ and first nxt champ. Shes the only diva featured as commemorative ticket (only 5 wrestlers to choose from). I think Vince is higher on her than the dirt sheets said. If he wasn't she wouldn't even be getting this feud with AJ.I would be very shocked if she is off regular TV by next month. Very SHOCKED! With that said though this is the WWE and some moves by them have been highly questionable.


That really doesn't mean much, all they're doing with this is capitalising on things while they're hot and while the hype is there, she's new and she's involved in the main diva's feud at the moment, it was exactly the same with Kaitlyn when she was, she's only been on the roster a few months and is new and fresh to a lot of people, the longevity and how that sustains is where the real test is, this is how it is, we have to be honest here.

I absolutely love Paige, but I'm not going to pretend that her place on the roster is going to be all predominant, it's not, that spot still goes to AJ Lee and it's rare that more than one diva has this spot, this is why they'll no doubt continue the feud (with what you mentioned) but that isn't going to go on forever ... so then what.

The Vince thing could be a case of seeing how this goes and testing the waters with this, just as he did with her having the diva's championship (which was taken off her) ... this heel turn looks to be getting better reactions and doing better things than what she was while having the title ... but ask yourself this ....

If AJ is holding the title and Paige is no longer in the title picture ... what is she going to do?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Also, with any main feud you will see new merchandise and tshirts coming out for sale for each of the talents, because people are going to be supporting each side, so they're going to invest from both, regardless of which is the most popular.

It's like imagine having a football team go head to head with another team and only having merchandise for sale for one team at the stadium .... it just wouldn't happen, it's the same thing with wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> If AJ is holding the title and Paige is no longer in the title picture ... what is she going to do?


*"NXT welcomes back former Divas champion, PAAAAIGE!"*


----------



## Bearodactyl

Freeway.86 said:


> Yeah I figure she's had a huge increase in twitter replies since she debuted. All the times she and I interacted it was before her call up.


I checked because I was interested a while back, and have been kinda keeping slight track since. She adds about 1-2k followers on twitter a day on most occasions. She's nowhere near the number of followers the veterans have, but she's ahead of a bunch of other new girls and is gaining quickly on others. So yeah, probably gets a lot more messages on the daily :waffle



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It doesn't remind me of the Cena thing because Cena isn't meant to be generating the kind of responses he often gets, where as Paige is, the people on social media who are hating on her, from what I can gather is because of what's she's been doing with AJ in the storyline, which people are obviously becoming invested in to be sending her tweets and things.


Sometimes I forget it's still real to some people... but then I check youtube and facebook and such :moyes1



The Regent Alien. said:


> I think its the white hot lighting that wwe uses that makes her seem paler
> than what she really is. Paiges skin i would describe it as french vanilla.
> 
> 
> A pale cream color that flows like a silken wonder.





The Reigns Train said:


>


:aryalol (Just Kidding Regent Alien, I'm sure you're aware you can be a bit.. much.. sometimes 



The Reigns Train said:


> *It's the go home show, so I expect nothing short of an intense exchange that leads to a brawl and needs to be separated by top officials Jamie Noble and Fit Finlay.*


I don't expect much tbh, with a lot of focus on brock cena, steph brie and the former shield guys I'll be happy if they get any mic time at all. I really want Summerslam to be here already and for them to do well. :waffle


----------



## islesfan13

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Also, with any main feud you will see new merchandise and tshirts coming out for sale for each of the talents, because people are going to be supporting each side, so they're going to invest from both, regardless of which is the most popular.
> 
> It's like imagine having a football team go head to head with another team and only having merchandise for sale for one team at the stadium .... it just wouldn't happen, it's the same thing with wrestling.


I see what your saying but Lots of Paige's merchandise debuted before she was involved with AJ. Also I don't agree that the wwe is sticking with one diva. I think those days are over. When AJ was ruling over the division the wwe basically had no choice. No one else in the division was capable. I see the divas division getting much more wrestling matches in the upcoming years. I also think once TD is cancelled, management would focus more on wrestlers and less on models.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Love your sig Bear, is that from some weird fanfic with those pairings or something? :lol


EDIT: Nvm, just saw the CG logo, Caly's art then? Awesome :mark:


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think its the white hot lighting that wwe uses that makes her seem paler
> than what she really is. Paiges skin i would describe it as french vanilla.
> 
> 
> A pale cream color that flows like a silken wonder.


:lmao :lmao ^^^^ This guy is awesome


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> I don't expect much tbh, with a lot of focus on brock cena, steph brie and the former shield guys I'll be happy if they get any mic time at all. I really want Summerslam to be here already and for them to do well. :waffle


*If we get less than that, then I expect an AJ retention and to have the feud dropped. Wouldn't object either. Shoeless Renee is so cute in your signature by the way :*


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think its the white hot lighting that wwe uses that makes her seem paler
> than what she really is. Paiges skin i would describe it as french vanilla.
> 
> 
> A pale cream color that flows like a silken wonder.












Easy there buddy :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *"NXT welcomes back former Divas champion, PAAAAIGE!"*


Now that's just mean! lol 



islesfan13 said:


> I see what your saying but Lots of Paige's merchandise debuted before she was involved with AJ. Also I don't agree that the wwe is sticking with one diva. I think those days are over. When AJ was ruling over the division the wwe basically had no choice. No one else in the division was capable. I see the divas division getting much more wrestling matches in the upcoming years. I also think once TD is cancelled, management would focus more on wrestlers and less on models.


I can assure you I love Paige just as much as you do (not that you're saying I don't, I just want to say this cause I don't want you to think I'm criticizing her, which is something I'd never do with Paige) ... but I think you're wrong, there are lots of talents in the division also capable, if we're talking in ring work Natalya is, Alicia is ... that's two off the top of my head and to a lesser extent ... Nikki since she's shown improvement .... however Paige was new, fresh and there was a lot of hype from her at NXT, those other talents I mentioned have been in the picture before so why not something new ... I know ... Paige ... that's pretty much what it was.

The WWE will also go for a combination of models and wrestlers, simply because they're so marketable ... and it brings them money, I don't really think that will change anytime soon ... we'll just have to see but I don't really agree with this fully .... I really do hope there are lots of great things for Paige ahead but I don't think it'll be surprising to see things slow down in regards to her once the phase is over with ... I mean lets be honest, she's the freshest face on the roster and had the most hype at NXT, she had a lot more hype than Emma did and even people who didn't watch NXT often heard of this Paige character ... even if they didn't know who she was, they knew the name ... and this is why I think the WWE went with it.

Hopefully Paige too can really get to showcase what we know she is completely capable of, specially with this heel turn cause like I say, they've only just scratched the surface with this at the moment and at the end of the day ... AJ is their main focus and attraction and as much as I love Paige (and prefer her to AJ) ... I think it's only right that AJ is the one because she's put in the work.

We'll just have to see really but the real test is, like I say ... once this Paige/AJ feud is over with ... where she goes then, because another diva will be in the main picture at that point and they don't ever book anything outside of this with the diva's ... I don't see or recall anything outside the title being booked in a long time and I don't see them changing this for Paige.

The only reason Brie/Stephanie is happening is because it's Stephanie ... and because of the Daniel Bryan connection that it's evolved into ... otherwise I'm not sure this would be as highly focussed as what it currently is.

Just my thoughts anyway


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> Love your sig Bear, is that from some weird fanfic with those pairings or something? :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, just saw the CG logo, Caly's art then? Awesome :mark:





The Reigns Train said:


> *If we get less than that, then I expect an AJ retention and to have the feud dropped. Wouldn't object either. Shoeless Renee is so cute in your signature by the way :*


Yeah, I PM'd Caly to draw it like this for me. So the basic concept (which character goes where, the scream, the shoes and that's pretty much it) was mine, but the genius craftmanship , expressions, vibe and just general :mark:ness of it all is all Caly. Couldn't be happier. And no, not from a fan fic. It's just my two current favorite feuds, which just happen to be between my four current favorite wrestlers, and some Renee-y cuteness to top it all off and bring it together. Heels on one side, faces on the other. No shipping intended. Let's focus on the diva on diva wrestling feuds for a bit please :genius

@ReignsTrain I just don't want to get my hopes up. It's how I default-deal with things I actually have a strong opinion about, I expect the worst, hope for acceptable and secretly wish for the best. During the last WorldCup, I FULLY expected the Netherlands to lose every game, hoped they'd at least get a tie and secretly hoped for a win. It's how I operate :waffle


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ah no usually these kinda things are common on Tumblr hence I asked. Hadn't seen the Caly signature till then :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bearodactyl said:


> Yeah, I PM'd Caly to draw it like this for me. So the basic concept (which character goes where, the scream, the shoes and that's pretty much it) was mine, but the genius craftmanship , expressions, vibe and just general :mark:ness of it all is all Caly. Couldn't be happier. And no, not from a fan fic. It's just my two current favorite feuds, which just happen to be between my four current favorite wrestlers, and some Renee-y cuteness to top it all off and bring it together. *Heels on one side, faces on the other. No shipping intended. Let's focus on the diva on diva wrestling feuds for a bit please* :genius


*So many possible responses I don't even know what to say.*



Bearodactyl said:


> @ReignsTrain I just don't want to get my hopes up. It's how I default-deal with things I actually have a strong opinion about, I expect the worst, hope for acceptable and secretly wish for the best. During the last WorldCup, I FULLY expected the Netherlands to lose every game, hoped they'd at least get a tie and secretly hoped for a win. It's how I operate :waffle


*Oh, there's a reason I come off as extremely cynical, because I'm just trying to be a realist. It's usually met with large amounts of backlash, but I end up being right for the most part :draper2*


----------



## islesfan13

I think Paige's next feud will be against Nattie. They wrestled house shows all last month and now they are starting to include her in more house shows tagging with AJ. I think WWE will continue with the Paige being "obsessed with her idols" and Nattie being her second idol. I could be wrong but it seems like there is some foreshadowing by Paige Nattie and the wwe about an up and coming feud.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

islesfan13 said:


> I think Paige's next feud will be against Nattie. They wrestled house shows all last month and now they are starting to include her in more house shows tagging with AJ. I think WWE will continue with the Paige being "obsessed with her idols" and Nattie being her second idol. I could be wrong but it seems like there is some foreshadowing by Paige Nattie and the wwe about an up and coming feud.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised to see some Natalya/Paige matches coming up more in the future, whether they write anything decent for this ... I dunno, but it could be something we see here yeah.

The whole Paige and her idols thing looks like it could be a good angle they might be going for, does kinda remind me of Bayley in NXT but ... more heel of course.


----------



## Freeway.86

Natalya and Paige got rave reviews for their matches at the house shows and their match on NXT was awesome so it makes for a logical feud. They could run with Natalya being the veteran who feels she has to show the new girl some respect or something.


----------



## Bruno mat

paige will become the new cesaro,i'am sure after aj beat her she will become a jobber,except if stone cold come back and stun her she will not be interested for a long time.


----------



## NJ88

It'll be interesting for sure to see what happens after this Paige/AJ feud concludes. Like most people, I expect AJ to be the one coming out of the feud with the title still, so that brings you to wonder what they'll then do with Paige.

I actually don't think the feud ends at Summerslam. I think that AJ will go into a feud with Nikki Bella but for that to happen, Nikki will have to face Brie beforehand meaning I think Paige/AJ will feud still heading into NOC. I think Paige maybe wins the title Summerslam, then drops it again. After that, I could see her being the one to then feud with Brie and align with Stephanie as her kind of 'muscle' to combat Brie Bella. After that, a feud with Nattie would be fun, if only for the matches alone.

I do often question WWE booking, but I really don't think they'll just drop her once this feud is done. They've shown they're capeable of having multiple DIVAs feuds at once, so Paige won't be completely lost. Once she's out of the title picture, it'll be about building her back up. It'll be the test to see if she does in fact have staying power, and if so, they'll push her again at a different point.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Just a thought, it says on her Wikipedia that she's 5 ft 8 ... but she doesn't strike me as being that tall, we all know the WWE exaggerate the majority of their talents anyway but can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Freeway.86

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Just a thought, it says on her Wikipedia that she's 5 ft 8 ... but she doesn't strike me as being that tall, we all know the WWE exaggerate the majority of their talents anyway but can anyone confirm this?


Alicia is pretty tall too and Paige is about as tall as her. Compared to other divas, Paige is one of the taller ones.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Freeway.86 said:


> Alicia is pretty tall too and Paige is about as tall as her. Compared to other divas, Paige is one of the taller ones.


Hmmm, ya think? Alicia seems to be much taller to me ... not sure why but Paige seems like she's quite small in height ... not a bad thing, I much prefer it that way


----------



## Freeway.86

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Hmmm, ya think? Alicia seems to be much taller to me ... not sure why but Paige seems like she's quite small in height ... not a bad thing, I much prefer it that way


Alicia maybe has a couple inches on Paige, but you put Paige next to most of the other divas and she's noticeably taller.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Tamina's billed at 5'10. Paige is standing slightly closer to the camera but 5'8 is plausible.[

IMG]http://realworldchamp.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/me-042914-paige-tamina.jpg?w=614&h=390[/IMG]


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Freeway.86 said:


> Alicia maybe has a couple inches on Paige, but you put Paige next to most of the other divas and she's noticeably taller.


Probably so yeah ... I'm not sure why she strikes me as being fairly small, I don't mean like really small ... like Natalya for example ... but it's a weird one with Paige cause sometimes she does look fairly tall and others times not so much, I dunno.

When I saw her at the house show I don't think she seemed to tall either but I didn't overly take much notice to tell to be honest ... how tall is AJ?

Edit : Yeah she does seem fairly tall here too to be honest .... not too sure why I thought she was quite small in height ... well I didn't think 5ft 8 anyway ... 7 maybe, I dunno.










WWE exaggerate the wrestlers heights (Except for Barrett's which they bring down) ... so it's kinda hard to say really.


----------



## Freeway.86

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Probably so yeah ... I'm not sure why she strikes me as being fairly small, I don't mean like really small ... like Natalya for example ... but it's a weird one with Paige cause sometimes she does look fairly tall and others times not so much, I dunno.
> 
> When I saw her at the house show I don't think she seemed to tall either but I didn't overly take much notice to tell to be honest ... how tall is AJ?


AJ is billed at 5'2.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Freeway.86 said:


> AJ is billed at 5'2.


Now you can tell AJ is smaller but 5'2 to 5'8? ... Hmmm, Paige does have her head slanted though ... but I dunno.


----------



## Freeway.86

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Now you can tell AJ is smaller but 5'2 to 5'8? ... Hmmm, Paige does have her head slanted though ... but I dunno.


You can see the difference is clear here


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Freeway.86 said:


> You can see the difference is clear here


Oh definitely, yeah.


----------



## Freeway.86

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Oh definitely, yeah.


Also, is there really a reason to exaggerate the height of the Divas? They do it for the guys because the idea is to make them seem like larger than life super heroes. They don't really have to do that with the divas so there's no real reason to make them taller than they are.


----------



## tommo010

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Just a thought, it says on her Wikipedia that she's 5 ft 8 ... but she doesn't strike me as being that tall, we all know the WWE exaggerate the majority of their talents anyway but can anyone confirm this?


She had been billed as 5'8" prior to joining WWE so I doubt it's their exaggerating, her mother is 5'7" looking at this I'd 5'8" is about right


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> She had been billed as 5'8" prior to joining WWE so I doubt it's their exaggerating, her mother is 5'7" looking at this I'd 5'8" is about right


Yeah, I guess it's right, not sure why I thought she was a little smaller than that, it's a pretty nice height really.


----------



## tommo010

:aryalol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I suppose it's when you see pics like this, but then again, that guy could be quite tall too lol


----------



## tommo010

Normal Smiley is 6'2" aige


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> Normal Smiley is 6'2" aige


Tiny lol


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I love that hat. Paige looks like the mad hatter from
alice in wonderland.


----------



## BORT

WWE seems to exaggerate anywhere from 2-3 inches, so it's safe to assume she's probably 5'5 or 5'6.



tommo010 said:


> She had been billed as 5'8" prior to joining WWE so I doubt it's their exaggerating, her mother is 5'7" looking at this I'd 5'8" is about right


I wasn't aware that it was only the WWE that exaggerates height.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

i hope rebecca knox makes it to the main roster. Paige and her reuniting, can you imagine them kicking The Bellas' ass. :mark::mark:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

fanofwwepaige said:


> i hope rebecca knox makes it to the main roster. Paige and her reuniting, can you imagine them kicking The Bellas' ass. :mark::mark:


Sounds like a good idea, which leads me to believe it won't happen.


----------



## fanofwwepaige

Eve Torres should come back and feud with Paige for the title. Maybe a triple treat EVE TORRES/PAIGE/AJ at wrestlemania.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Standing next to paige. Aj lee looks like shes got the 
size and stature of a toddler.

And wwe doesnt use good ideas. At least with vince still around.
Get in their paul/hunter...STAT!!!


----------



## Impeccable Sin

tommo010 said:


> Normal Smiley is 6'2" aige


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Rumor has it that Paige and AJ are getting 12 minutes to wrestle at SummerSlam. It almost sounds too good to be true, so I won't invest in it, but if they do, I'll be pretty pleased. Longest Divas Championship PPV match since when?


----------



## Freeway.86

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Rumor has it that Paige and AJ are getting 12 minutes to wrestle at SummerSlam. It almost sounds too good to be true, so I won't invest in it, but if they do, I'm pretty pleased. Longest singles Divas PPV match since when?


According to the same report, it won't even be the longest women's match on the show. Brie and Stephanie are apparently being given 15 MINUTES which might make me revolt.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Freeway.86 said:


> According to the same report, it won't even be the longest women's match on the show. Brie and Stephanie are apparently being given 15 MINUTES which might make me revolt.












Fixed that one. :stupid:


----------



## The Regent Alien.

God i hope not. I would rather open the puzzle box from hellraiser and be hooked
and stretched by chains than 15 minutes of that.

JESUS WEPT!!!!!...


----------



## LigerJ81

Lets just hope they don't get the pre show spot unless WWE already announced a match for the pre show.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

God i hope not. I would rather have my body ripped and torn apart by
zombies. Captain rhodes style in Day of the dead!!

CHOKE ON EM!!!!!!...


----------



## islesfan13

Freeway.86 said:


> According to the same report, it won't even be the longest women's match on the show. Brie and Stephanie are apparently being given 15 MINUTES which might make me revolt.


I wont be able to see the PPV until around 11 so I can just skip that part anyways. Everyone needs to keep me updated on Paige though. I hope there is a big Birthday celebration.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

With paige shoving fist fulls of birthday cake down ajs gullet.

ITS MY BIRTHDAY AJ!!!!!!


----------



## Bruno mat

paige after getting burried by aj will become vince mcmhon,triple h and bill goldberg bitch or she will just be fired


----------



## islesfan13

Bruno mat said:


> paige after getting burried by aj will become vince mcmhon,triple h and bill goldberg bitch or she will just be fired


This makes so much sense:genius


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bruno mat said:


> paige after getting burried by aj will become vince mcmhon,triple h and bill goldberg bitch or she will just be fired


----------



## The Regent Alien.

That better not happen. It makes this whole feud seem one-sided.
And one sided feuds where only one side gets all the wins are boring.

And its not the paige fan in me. If it were paige getting most of the wins
and making aj look bad. To me that would be equally as shitty. I say hot potato the title.

And make it a long series of oneupswomanship!!!

Light it up to the stars in the night i say!!!


----------



## Delbusto

Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


*
1 minute into this video is more effort than WWE put in the last 2 months. Repped. Great job







*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

That shows wwes laziness.


----------



## LigerJ81

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


Great Video


----------



## CD Player

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


Great video. Worthy of a ppv broadcast.


----------



## tailhook

Lol @ Paige's birthday being the same day as SummerSlam. They should definitely have Paige go over and then have her on the microphone saying its her birthday, and one of the reasons AJ is her Best Friend In The World is that she delivered the belt as a birthday gift to Paige. (thrust belt upwards). THANK YOU AJ! YOU'RE *THE BEST IN THE WORLD*!

Then have her put the belt on and do the AJ skip out to the ramp and exit.

Cue rematch @ NoC.


----------



## .MCH

The Regent Alien. said:


> That better not happen. It makes this whole feud seem one-sided.
> And one sided feuds where only one side gets all the wins are boring.
> 
> And its not the paige fan in me. If it were paige getting most of the wins
> and making aj look bad. To me that would be equally as shitty. I say hot potato the title.
> 
> And make it a long series of oneupswomanship!!!
> 
> Light it up to the stars in the night i say!!!


This only works for a couple months and then it grows stale. They didn't do it at Battleground so there's no point in that anymore. 

If Paige wins it at SS, she needs to keep the belt for awhile. But with her first run being a fail, I just don't think she'll be given the belt again anytime soon until she can prove she's ready to carry the division.

AJ will probably go over and move on. Only way I see Paige going over is if they're planning a Brie title run after Summerslam, which even then I'd see them giving it to another heel to do the transition first like Alicia or Cameron.


----------



## Delbusto

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> 1 minute into this video is more effort than WWE put in the last 2 months. Repped. Great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





LigerJ81 said:


> Great Video





CD Player said:


> Great video. Worthy of a ppv broadcast.


Thanks a lot, I appreciate it.


----------



## tailhook

.MCH said:


> This only works for a couple months and then it grows stale. They didn't do it at Battleground so there's no point in that anymore.
> 
> If Paige wins it at SS, she needs to keep the belt for awhile. But with her first run being a fail, I just don't think she'll be given the belt again anytime soon until she can prove she's ready to carry the division.
> 
> AJ will probably go over and move on. Only way I see Paige going over is if they're planning a Brie title run after Summerslam, which even then I'd see them giving it to another heel to do the transition first like Alicia or Cameron.


They need actual wins over each other(the two hotshots don't count) to solidify their feud and push both of them.

As such... you push Paige as Top Heel and have her go over AJ @ SS. Notice that All the push this month to SS has been to her. After taking the belt off AJ, then have AJ battling back and going over @ NoC. But if you want to push AJ, or any other champion.. you have to legit believe that they can legit lose to someone, which takes ACTUALLY LOSING TO SOMEONE or its simply a markfest burnthrough the way AJ did for around a year and which Paige did for 3 months. 

Simply queue up the next girl. Think she's got a shot? LOLNOCHAMPWINSNEXT.

Its been like a YEAR AND A HALF since the last time a Divas champ lost @ A PPV. JUST LOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


Absolutely incredible mate. This is impressive. Suiting music, perfect quotes and nice sound effects added to the original audio. If there's one thing I could nitpick you on, it would be the levels. Sometimes the background music is just a little bit too high compared to the speaking. Also, did you put a limiter on the audio tracks? That could help the occasional distortion, unless that was intentional.

Sorry, the music producer in me can't help but notice those small things. Still, it doesn't take away from the impressiveness of this production. Well done. :mark::mark:


----------



## Dan Pratt

.MCH said:


> This only works for a couple months and then it grows stale. They didn't do it at Battleground so there's no point in that anymore.
> 
> If Paige wins it at SS, she needs to keep the belt for awhile. But with her first run being a fail, I just don't think she'll be given the belt again anytime soon until she can prove she's ready to carry the division.
> 
> AJ will probably go over and move on. Only way I see Paige going over is if they're planning a Brie title run after Summerslam, which even then I'd see them giving it to another heel to do the transition first like Alicia or Cameron.


Maybe Alicia, but I really doubt they would give it to Cameron. No way WWE would expect a good match out of Cameron vs Brie.


----------



## Delbusto

CrystalFissure said:


> Absolutely incredible mate. This is impressive. Suiting music, perfect quotes and nice sound effects added to the original audio. If there's one thing I could nitpick you on, it would be the levels. Sometimes the background music is just a little bit too high compared to the speaking. Also, did you put a limiter on the audio tracks? That could help the occasional distortion, unless that was intentional.
> 
> Sorry, the music producer in me can't help but notice those small things. Still, it doesn't take away from the impressiveness of this production. Well done. :mark::mark:


Thanks man, sorry about the volumes. And yes, the distortion was added intentionally using different settings with the distortion effect.


----------



## Café de René

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


That was GREAT and so are your other edits. It's cool that you took time to create one for that feud.

Repped.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Here's a report from the Abbotsford, Canada House Show.



> A triple threat match for the Diva's championship. Natalya, Paige, and AJ competed. Natalya, like Tyson Kidd, got a pretty major pop. Louder than Paige, not as loud as AJ. The action in this match was more entertaining than Rusev squashing Big E, but suffered from the fundamental problem that all triple threat matches do: poor pacing between all three participants.
> 
> There was some solid wrestling by all three divas, and Paige got lots of smarky yells and comments. Some guys behind me kept chanting the name of the referee and the ring announcer, and she looked over toward them and wagged her finger and told them they were naughty. AJ got CM Punk chants when she entered, when she first started the match, when she was in the ring one on one with either Natalya or Paige, and when she picked up the win with her submission finisher.
> 
> After the match, AJ left triumphant and Paige did a mini Alicia Fox-esque crazy thing with the ref and ring announcer, then turned on Natalya who was still in the ring. Natalya turned the tables on her, and to a great cheers, put her in the Sharpshooter and applied it until she cried uncle and passed out.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Sure does look like Paige and Nattie are on a collision course. The tweeting, the houseshows.. but you know what, I can dig it. Paige seemed to bring out the best in Nattie on NXT, plus Nattie gets to play the righteous veteran which is the part she tries to play in real life too, so it all fits. SummerSlam first though, let's not get ahead of ourselves :waffle

Marked when I saw delbusto in here btw, won't lie. That man and wrestling vids :moyes1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


Awesome video! WWE quality.


----------



## NJ88

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


Absolutely brilliant. Just that video is more effort put into the feud than the company's put almost. Really sells it well. Excellent job.

As for the report of 12 minutes...yes please. I'd be happy with that even if Brie/Steph got 15 (even though that's not needed). I think the DIVAs title matches have been averaged at about 7 minutes for the past...half a year? So it adds a nice bit of time for them to tell a story.

And Nattie/Paige do seem to working together towards something. I wouldn't mind that at all. Nattie playing the respected veteran trying to teach the young arrogant newcomer a lesson. Works for me.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I just hope paige has the belt when it leads to a possible paige/nattie
feud. For paige i think she needs to get her belt back. Because if not
then this whole paige/aj feud would of been-for-not.

And it would of felt one sided. A whole feud devised to service aj.
And make it an aj love fest. Thusly putting paige out in the cold. Where she gets nothing out of it. If were the reverse from that i would feel the same way.

With aj in the cold. That wouldnt be cool either.


----------



## islesfan13

The Regent Alien. said:


> I just hope paige has the belt when it leads to a possible paige/nattie
> feud. For paige i think she needs to get her belt back. Because if not
> then this whole paige/aj feud would of been-for-not.
> 
> And it would of felt one sided. A whole feud devised to service aj.
> And make it an aj love fest. Thusly putting paige out in the cold. Where she gets nothing out of it. If were the reverse from that i would feel the same way.
> 
> With aj in the cold. That wouldnt be cool either.


:bow and If AJ does win, it has to be because Paige disqualified herself. It cannot be a clean win. That would just be God awful booking. I think the WWE gives Paige the win though. I know I was joking about the Birthday celebration, but having Paige celebrate and brag that its her birthday would be quite entertaining.


----------



## .MCH

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Here's a report from the Abbotsford, Canada House Show.


Alicia's gimmick impact is just something else!



Dan Pratt said:


> Maybe Alicia, but I really doubt they would give it to Cameron. No way WWE would expect a good match out of Cameron vs Brie.


I don't know, this is WWE we're talking about. Cameron's "character" plays to stereotypes so WWE is probably loving it and it wouldn't shock me if they gave her the belt just so she could drop it to Brie right after.

But I noted before how WWE has been keeping Alicia strong. She's not been jobbing and has been protected in her matches recently. I do wonder if she's next in line again after Summerslam to feud with AJ (while Brie feuds with Nikki - who will probably turn heel). Every heel has jobbed to AJ so far except her (though I might be speaking too soon since there's still tomorrow).

I'd say you could do Paige vs. Brie but it would look so bad for Paige if she was used as a placeholder/transitional champion again. If anything, build her out of the title picture and have her win the title off of Brie eventually (if the plan is to have a Brie title run). With Brie, her anti-diva gimmick would work a lot better than against someone like AJ.

I wouldn't be too surprised if AJ leaves again soon until WM. I have a feeling she's going to become a "part time" diva. After this title reign, there's not much more to do with her.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Like paige strikes aj with a metal folding chair.
Furthering the amping of paiges mean streak. I think attack on aj she did on raw a few weeks
ago should of only been a minor sampling of what she will do.

Paige stops with the cute mind games and decides to be a monster.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

dat promo video :banderas goood stuff


----------



## The Philosopher

Insanely good promo video. Lol was that limp bizkit in there?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

To me for paige to show that shes really a heel and means business.
Is that she needs to go a little against the script.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Just a thought, it says on her Wikipedia that she's 5 ft 8 ... but she doesn't strike me as being that tall, we all know the WWE exaggerate the majority of their talents anyway but can anyone confirm this?





The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another botched Paige Turner :StephenA She needs to stop doing that move.
> The heel work was good. I liked how she grabbed the ring apron. She got to be aggressive, cowardly, and disingenuous in those short 3 minutes.*





Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: me agreeing
> 
> 
> 
> Even going back to when she first started doing the move, I've never been a fan. Prefere the Rampaige and PTO infinitely more. It's her "out of nowhere" move, not a big fan of those anyway with exception of the RKO (love me some vintage Waggle "RKO out of nowhere").
> 
> Big, BIG fan of the match and her performance in it beyond that though. The variety in emotions on display are really shaping her into a three-dimensional character for me, and that just happens to be the foremost thing I enjoy about specific wrestlers. A lot more fun than just "grrr, I'm angry" (much like Paige emotionally described her NXT character in a tear filled interview after winning the Divas Championship her first and thusfar only time). This is actually the kind of character I could realistically see pissing off any kind of diva for any kind of reason, enabling her to "fit" into plenty of different feuds with a ton of different divas. I'm actually starting to care less and less about the immediate booking of SS, because I feel like this kind of character has a future either way.
> 
> She's doing better than expected. I mean I'm sure she'll fall flat on her face from time to time still, she's still young and has a ton to learn. But she's ahead of the curve I had her on thusfar, so I can't help but enjoy that.
> 
> One more week till Summerslam. After Battleground I'm a lot less optimistic (or trying to be anyway) but I still hope it'll be anywhere near what I'd hope for. A lot kinda rides on both this and Steph/Brie to really show that they can handle the spotlight... so the crowds get start getting more into it, and the reaction will hopefully keep the momentum of the division going.





The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Agreeing with your agreement
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm glad you and some others have started to become much more realistic since Paige's first appearance on RAW. I like her dynamic character and how much it's developing with so little given.
> 
> All I ask is that she stops botching so much. They give her two moves to do and it's a really bad look when she messes up her own finisher. I get that it takes both to make it look good, but that's why you DON'T do it out of nowhere. The Rampaige is a much better choice.
> 
> I would also like her ring psychology to improve. She has a long and tedious submission, so she needs to wear down her opponents more to give the effect of "Ok, she's way too tired to break out of this." Getting hit with 1 move and tapping out to that makes all of the other girls look weak, which lessens the possibility of believable feuds in the future. People used the excuse of Paige being a face for getting beaten down and winning with two moves, but now she's a heel and it looks even worse. AJ has a quick submission hold, but still tries to work down her opponent when she's given the time. I haven't seen that from Paige yet, and it's a dire necessity.*


AG, I would say that she is about 5'8" because Summer Rae and Alicia Fox are 5'10", and i believe that is truly believable. Yep, Paige is 5'8", and you are look at others sites different than WWE and Wikipedia to get verification on it. Her mom is 5'7" and her father looks like he is about 6'0" to 6'1" so i think that is an accurate height fer her. Plus one of her older brothers is 6'4" so there you go. 

But you bringing up her height makes me think of a the posts that i have quoted above as far as their discussion on The Paige Turner. Now even though i am a slight fan of the move, even i have to say that it does have a drawback that ironically has a benefit to a degree. I believe that her *HEIGHT* is the issue at hand.

At 5'8" the drawback to the move is that it can not be done effectively on smaller opponents unless they know how to properly position themselves for it to work. I think that it is a move that is better suited to be placed on those who are either the same height as her or taller. But to think that it can be done on those who are shorter as well. But since i know that my buddy and fellow Tennessean Reigns Train will be reading this, i want to make sure that i word this very carefully so here it goes:cool2.

I firmly believe that even though it works better on those taller, i also believe that it can work on those shorter With *CERTAIN MODIFICATIONS MADE*.

With those taller, it is easier for her to get underneath their center of gravity to apply the move. Some may say that it is just basic, fundamental, body mechanics, and physics. It is just common sense. So, as it is currently given, i do not see a real problem per se, but i can understand other's reservations to it. But on those who are shorter, that is where a real issue resides. I think that some poster posted a variation of it through the threads. I checked it out, and i think that it would be a much better version to place upon shorter opponents. I believe that it is this version right here:

Start it about 3:32 into the video.






It is where Yujiro Takahashi picked up the dude, and gave him a lifting version of the move. I think that would be better for her to do on shorter opponents because even though i am a *DIEHARD PAIGE FAN*, even i have to admit she does look awkward doing it the way she does on the shorter ones. 

I think that she either needs to work on, be allowed by the company to do more variations of the move to just her adaptation skills to varying heights of her opponents. Her height is not a problem for those her size and taller, just those who are shorter.

I have really thought of this. I have thought that another finisher that she could add is Test's running big boot. She has the right height to pull it off on *BOTH* taller and shorter opponents. I think that could be used in place of The Paige Turner.

I also want to add something to what Reigns Train about ring psychology. Now i will have to say this: *I do agree with what he said about her needing to add more psychology in her matches. * It is only logical that if you are going to do a submission finisher you must wear down the body part in order to make sure get the submission. It is Pro Wrestling 101. But, as a *WRESTLING PURIST*, i have to *counterpoint* what he said even though i do agree with him. 

You stated that in her longer matches, i.e. 5 to 7 minute ones to be exact, that she should be using this philosophy. I do agree with the premise, but i disagree with the time logic. I, as a wrestling purist, have strongly believed that in order to sufficiently wear down a body part for a submission hold, you must spend at least 5 to 10 minutes to accomplish the needed to do a proper wear down. Just look at classic matches featuring:

1. Bret Hart

2. Ric Flair

3. Arn Anderson

4. Ole Anderson

5. Dean Malenko

Any true master of the art that actually knows their stuff would tell you to break down a body part to make it vulnerable to a submission hold. 5 to 10 minutes would be a sufficient amount of time, but are Diva Matches give that kind of time frame do work in a realistic sense? If this was: NXT, Independents, or The International Scene, It would be more sensible because they would be given at least 15 minutes to property work a match. Indie and international i think at least 20 to 25 so they can be given a chance to work a mat classic. 

Also it must be pointed out that The Scorpion Crosslock is a *multi faceted, multi pronged attack submission finisher*. Areas of the body affected are: shoulders, elbows, back, hips, knees, feet, and ankles. So to do a proper wear down, you would have to attack each area individually. By my calculations, she would have to wrestle about 45 minutes to do this right going on a *purist mentality*: 5 minutes feel out time at the beginning, 5 minutes per proper body part wear down (and taking the bare minimum time per each body part), and then 5 minute bring it home time. 

Unless HHH and Stephanie are in full and complete control of the company, do you see Paige or any other Diva given that much time to work a match? HHH is *OLD SCHOOL MINDED* so i can see him allowing it, but realistically do not see anyone else allowing it. So as much as a really do agree with you TRT, and believe me i really do. You have to look at the points that i have brought up, and ponder on it for a little while brother man.


----------



## Empress

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


Great video. 

I think their match at Summerslam will be a good one. I keep going back and forth over who will win. I can see either one of them leaving next Sunday as champ. I do like the idea of Paige taunting AJ with the "best in the world" line. They should use the CM Punk references for the angle, not ignore the elephant in the room.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Empress said:


> Great video.
> 
> I think their match at Summerslam will be a good one. I keep going back and forth over who will win. I can see either one of them leaving next Sunday as champ. I do like the idea of Paige taunting AJ with the "best in the world" line. They should use the CM Punk references for the angle, not ignore the elephant in the room.


If this angle continues, which it should, it only makes sense that Paige come out of SummerSlam looking strong because she's lost the last two matches. The words you say mean nothing if you can't back it up (see Bray Wyatt). So I can put a hefty bet on AJ winning because the creative is pretty incompetent.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


*AWESOME VIDEO DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Saved it on my PC, and loved the song selection you did.


----------



## Freeway.86

Reading some of the house show reports, I am a touch worried about the AJ vs. Paige match. Outside of that one weekend, Paige and AJ haven't had any 1 on 1 matches. They've all been triple threats with Natalya and I think twice, AJ was knocked out for the entire match until the end so I do wonder if AJ and Paige have had enough time to really develop that chemistry they need for a match. I'm a touch nervous now.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Delbusto1 said:


> Tried to do a promo video for a divas feud.


Just echoing what everyone else has said really, very very good, don't be too surprised if you end up working for WWE someday, online support can do a lot of things .... just ask Zack Ryder!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

This is what happens when you take history and the kayfabe and storylines of WWE and reverse-engineer them to create masterful character development, like a good TV show actually would. I found this on Reddit and people should read it. There's going to be a Part 2 in the future.



> *An in-depth analysis of the Paige character and her master plan to conquer the Divas Division [Part 1]*
> 
> So, over the course of time, I've noticed some strange character quirks out of Paige. Obviously, they're unintentional and most likely due to bad writing, but in kayfabe, these occurrences paint Paige as a complete sociopath, who is socially awkward and ultimately, a grand schemer.
> 
> I'll begin by saying that the Paige we see on television now is most likely the "real" Paige. By that I mean that whoever the "Anti-Diva" was, and that Paige we saw before AJ Lee came back are absolutely dead. Only this disingenuous Chaotic Evil woman remains.
> 
> Paige has been trained to be a Champion since the ripe age of 13. Due to this, she spent the bulk of her teenage years in a ring learning how to wrestle. This cripples her available time to socialize with peers, and she develops an introverted personality.
> 
> After wrestling in England for 5 years, she's seen some actual competition. The type that has molded her into a fighter, essentially. Paige arrives in America at the age of 18, and realizes that her competition in the States is laughable. Women who would rather look good than compete in physical contests. Paige does not respect any of these women, and creates a finisher to reflect that. The Paige Turner. An absolute joke of a finisher that would only take down the weakest of competitors.
> 
> Paige wastes no time establishing herself as the Anti-Diva in FCW, but she's not alone. She makes a friend. Sofia Cortez. In her naivete, Paige forms the "Anti-Diva Army" with her. Paige scales up the ranks quite quickly in FCW and gains a title shot against the Divas Champion at the time, Raquel Diaz, after she pins her in a non-title match, which also involved Audrey Marie. The title match itself does not go as expected. Diaz throws a chair at Paige, which the referee believes Paige to have brought in. Diaz retains by disqualification.
> 
> Paige finds herself in a match with Audrey Marie after failing to capture FCW Championship Gold. During this match, Sofia Cortez turns on her. This is when Paige truly learns to trust no one. Paige goes on to lose against Audrey Marie in a No Disqualification match, and against Sofia Cortez on her debut in NXT. Paige realizes that she has become complacent. A trait that she, because of her nature, despises.
> 
> These two losses light a fire under her ass and she goes on to have an undefeated streak, which is ended by Summer Rae. Summer Rae has to cheat (exploiting a shoulder injury of Paige's) to win. When Paige gets her win back on Summer Rae, she is entered into the NXT Women's Championship Tournament. She goes undefeated in the tournament, and goes on to win the entire thing. Paige has finally become a Champion, and in the culmination of her raison d'etre, starts crying.
> 
> Paige begins growing softer. She teams with Emma in a match, something which is completely unlike her. In the following weeks, she also faces off against Natalya, to whom she shows respect towards due to her similar wrestling background. After this registers in Paige's mind, she snaps back into reality, and on NXT television, on December 25th, she calls Emma a "stupid dancer" and that even though she knows what she's doing in the ring, and has her respect because she pushed her to her limits, she still hates her. During this promo, she also vows to dominate every woman in the WWE. Including AJ Lee.
> 
> On Feburary 3rd, 2014, Paige comes to a very stark realization after seeing Emma debut on RAW before her. This is where all the resentment in Paige boils to the surface, and she finally figures out what CM Punk did various years before her. No matter how good Paige is, no matter how many hours she spends training, no matter the fact that she's Champion, the WWE will always favor blonde women with breast implants over women who are actually talented. Paige hatches her master plan here. Her goal? To get on RAW, and dominate every woman there. This is where the Anti-Diva dies.
> 
> On Feburary 27th, 2014, Paige undergoes two transformations. A full physical transformation, and a partial mental transformation. At NXT Arrival, she comes out wearing purple gear and bright red lipstick. Paige knows that because of the importance of NXT Arrival on the WWE Network, that a lot of eyeballs will be on her, so she changes her appearance to a more RAW friendly aesthetic. Paige no longer respects Emma, which is why she goes for the Paige Turner less than a minute into the match. She also needs to make sure that she retains the title. Her chances of getting on RAW would be greatly diminished if she was not champion. Emma gives Paige a hard fought battle, but Paige didn't go into this fight without an ace up her sleeve. Enter the Scorpion Crosslock. A move Paige has put into her arsenal, when she wants to hurt people. She does not respect Emma now, and wants to hurt her. Paige wins the match, and in the post match interview lies and says that Emma is her "friend." Because if Emma is truly her "friend," Paige is more likely to get on RAW faster.
> 
> Paige treads water in NXT for the month of March. She ditches the lipstick as she still has a shred of her former self in her, but she keeps the purple gear. Her patience would pay off, when on April 7th...Paige is debuts on RAW.
> 
> Let's recap, shall we? Paige has been wrestling for the WWE for three years now. In that time, she has learned that she can't trust anyone, and that the WWE does not judge on talent. She has had to change her looks, and her attitude to get called up to the main roster, and she is not about to let that chance pass her by.
> 
> Paige has been studying AJ Lee since December of 2013, and realizes that AJ Lee has become delusional, and complacent. On April 7th, when she debuts, her mental transformation is complete and she preys on AJ Lee's arrogant/smug psyche, and gets her to put her championship on the line because she thinks she's better than everyone. Paige beats AJ Lee with none other than the Paige Turner. She does not respect AJ Lee. Afterwards, Paige breaks down again. Her raison d'etre is fulfilled, this time to the grandest degree. Paige, however, is still in full control of her plan. Backstage, she cries in front of all of the other Divas, which is a ploy to get them to put their guards down around her. This plan, as Paige will soon find out, will backfire on her.


http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc..._indepth_analysis_of_the_paige_character_and/

:banderas


----------



## The Dark Warlords

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is what happens when you take history and the kayfabe and storylines of WWE and reverse-engineer them to create masterful character development, like a good TV show actually would. I found this on Reddit and people should read it. There's going to be a Part 2 in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc..._indepth_analysis_of_the_paige_character_and/
> 
> :banderas


Interesting read here. Can't wait for Part 2 to be published.


----------



## lita hardy

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is what happens when you take history and the kayfabe and storylines of WWE and reverse-engineer them to create masterful character development, like a good TV show actually would. I found this on Reddit and people should read it. There's going to be a Part 2 in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc..._indepth_analysis_of_the_paige_character_and/
> 
> :banderas



That's amazing. Very much worth the read. Hopefully there's some truth in this.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

A really interesting read.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

By the way. When paige cries its sexy as fuck!!!!
I bet her tears taste like cream soda.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Except the story mentions she realizes "WWE will always favor blonde women with fake breast". Oh yeah, that describes AJ Lee to a tea.


----------



## Freeway.86

Dan Pratt said:


> Except the story mentions she realizes "WWE will always favor blonde women with fake breast". Oh yeah, that describes AJ Lee to a tea.


Also there's only 4 blonde Divas now, Natalya, Summer, Emma, and Lana and among them only Lana is getting any real push. And Emma's more of a dirty blonde or brunette.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Regent Alien. said:


> By the way. When paige cries its sexy as fuck!!!!
> *I bet her tears taste like cream soda.*



:kobe11 :smokey :bbrown2


----------



## CrystalFissure

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> This is what happens when you take history and the kayfabe and storylines of WWE and reverse-engineer them to create masterful character development, like a good TV show actually would. I found this on Reddit and people should read it. There's going to be a Part 2 in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc..._indepth_analysis_of_the_paige_character_and/
> 
> :banderas


Beat me to it. Solid read.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Freeway.86 said:


> Also there's only 4 blonde Divas now, Natalya, Summer, Emma, and Lana and among them only Lana is getting any real push. And Emma's more of a dirty blonde or brunette.


Why I rolled my eyes when Paige debuted and did her promo saying, "I know what Divas are suppoosed to be like, Tan, blonde.. not me." 

That would have made more sense if she hadn't beaten AJ, who other than being hot is nothing like the "typical Diva" look. 

And honestly while taned blondes have done well in the Divas since Sable came along. Mickie James, Serena, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Gail Kim, Kharma, Beth Phoenix and plenty others didn't have the "typical Diva look" (although all but arguably Kharma were very attractive, because heaven forbid they break that trend!). 

The "WWE only favors blondes with fake breast" thing really isn't accurate. There have been several but they have pushed plenty of Diva's who weren't tanned, toned blonde barbie dolls.

Of course the real irony to that statement is a lot of people bitching about the "blonde models who can't wrestle" also praise Trish as some goddess of women's wrestling. When she was in fact a blonde former model who got hired with no wrestling experience (hell, I am not even sure she ever trained in developmental. She sure wasn't hired being expected to be able to wrestle). 

They also praise Alicia Fox and Charlotte today. Niether wrestled before signing and Alicia Fox, who hardcore fans constantly want to pair with the "real wrestlers" was hired out of a fucking underwear catalog. And of course people praise them for getting Summer Rae from the indy's when she is the one in the roster who currently most exemplifies the "tanned blonde Diva" look. 

The truth is there is no "typical Diva type" beyond WWE clearly wanting them to be hot. And while they have had a tendency to hire women with no wrestling experience several of them have gone on and done more and wrestled just as good as the ones who bust their butt in the indy's. 

The argument they clearly put looks as the #1 priority is obviously true. But the theory they are all interchangable blondes with big breast, or that they are all models who can't wrestle, or that the ones without wrestling backgrounds they hire are all constantly stinking up the joint... none of that holds up under scrutiny.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Dan Pratt said:


> Except the story mentions she realizes "WWE will always favor blonde women with fake breast". Oh yeah, that describes AJ Lee to a tee.





Freeway.86 said:


> Also there's only 4 blonde Divas now, Natalya, Summer, Emma, and Lana and among them only Lana is getting any real push. And Emma's more of a dirty blonde or brunette.


Lol guys, it's not about if Paige's "thoughts" are correct in this story, it's about if the story _fits _in reality. Paige could've realistically had such an "epiphany" (even though it would indeed be ignoring AJ Lee's success entirely) because when she was NXT champion, the two girls that weren't champ like she was, but eventually got a call up before she as champ did were both hot blondes. Also Lana got on there before her, I'm assuming we can all agree that she fits in the hot blond category too? Now Emma being an actual wrestler doesn't fit into this mold but who ever said people feeling resentment towards others had to be realistic? In this story she sees three blondes getting a call up before her (factual occurence) and draws a conclusion from this that blondes get preferred treatment. Nobody ever claimed that conclusion wasn't biased and askew...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dan Pratt said:


> Except the story mentions she realizes "WWE will always favor blonde women with fake breast". Oh yeah, that describes AJ Lee to a tea.


*Not to mention Summer actually deserved it. It's not her fault WWE completely wasted her.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I agree with reigns.

Summer is being wasted.
Alicia fox is being wasted.
Emma is being wasted.
Etc..

Thats why i feel the wwe shouldnt of gotten rid of the wwe womans championship.
With it and the divas title. I say with two belts for the divas to go either for.

It gives them more chances. And maybe starting up the womans tag titles wouldnt
be such a bad idea as well. It also furthers for more opportunities.


----------



## A-C-P

The Regent Alien. said:


> I agree with reigns.
> 
> Summer is being wasted.
> Alicia fox is being wasted.
> Emma is being wasted.
> Etc..
> 
> Thats why i feel the wwe shouldnt of gotten rid of the wwe womans championship.
> With it and the divas title. I say with two belts for the divas to go either for.
> 
> It gives them more chances. And maybe starting up the womans tag titles wouldnt
> be such a bad idea as well. It also furthers for more opportunities.


Couldn't agree more...

Imagine if Summer Slam was Paige/Emma (or Summer) for the Divas title (both with well developed on-air characters) and a well built feud.

And if Kaitlyn was still around (and AJ's friend from a kayfabe standpoint)the Steph/Brie w/Nikki feud could be Steph/AJ w/ Kaitlyn


----------



## Bearodactyl

Really hoping Paige vs AJ tonight doesn't get ignored on the go home show. It isn't in the 5 point preview, has me worried :waffle


----------



## A-C-P

Bearodactyl said:


> Really hoping Paige vs AJ tonight doesn't get ignored on the go home show. It isn't in the 5 point preview, has me worried :waffle


My guess is it does, except for MAYBE a couple minutes. Specially with Hogan's B-Day celebration (which I fear is jsut going to be a GIANT WWE Network sales pitch)

My guess is you will have to watch Main Event and SD for that build. And then the WWE will wonder why people don't care about the divas title.


----------



## NJ88

Bearodactyl said:


> Really hoping Paige vs AJ tonight doesn't get ignored on the go home show. It isn't in the 5 point preview, has me worried :waffle


To be fair, it was in the five point preview last week and we got a 90 second backstage promo...

Hoping they do something good to send them into Summerslam with momentum.


----------



## LPPrince

NJ88 said:


> To be fair, it was in the five point preview last week and we got a 90 second backstage promo...
> 
> Hoping they do something good to send them into Summerslam with momentum.


Right now they don't seem to give a fuck about the AJ/Paige feud. They'll sacrifice it for the Steph/Brie feud in a heartbeat. fpalm


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I hope tonight on raw they give us something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1362186-backstage-heat-nikki-bella-her-ego.html

*And people doubted me again *


----------



## TD Stinger

That promo IMO, started off a little shaky IMO, but she ended it strong. Loved when she got serious at the end and the "Love Ya" line. I was certainly very entertained by her tonight.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Enjoyed that. Interested to see where this is headed still. Honestly no clue how Sunday will end up....


----------



## islesfan13

Bearodactyl said:


> Enjoyed that. Interested to see where this is headed still. Honestly no clue how Sunday will end up....


Also Paige seems to be getting over. Lots of casuals popped when her music hit. Funny segment and great rhyme. Eva pinning AJ was a joke though and is AJ still heel?


----------



## Empress

Bearodactyl said:


> Enjoyed that. Interested to see where this is headed still. Honestly no clue how Sunday will end up....


So did I. I think it's good that we don't know have a good idea on who's winning. It adds even more suspense to the match.


----------



## Kabraxal

islesfan13 said:


> Also Paige seems to be getting over. Lots of casuals popped when her music hit. Funny segment and great rhyme. Eva pinning AJ was a joke though and is AJ still heel?


Or maybe HHH has more control with this feud and realises it's best to not have the old "heel/face" dynamic and are making it conflict between two more in depth characters. I hope it stays where they aren't clean cut versions of either heel or face.. makes it more interesting.


----------



## islesfan13

Kabraxal said:


> Or maybe HHH has more control with this feud and realises it's best to not have the old "heel/face" dynamic and are making it conflict between two more in depth characters. I hope it stays where they aren't clean cut versions of either heel or face.. makes it more interesting.


I also think AJ may win by a cheap heel tactic to solidify shes still not a face and show that Paige isn't weak. If Paige loses that's how it has to be a DQ by Paige or a cheap shot by AJ.


----------



## Oakue

Well unless something happens on Smackdown, old booking rules would indicate AJ wins at the PPV, since Paige went over on her on the go home show. But I'm not sure old booking rules apply in wrestling anymore. So who knows.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Paige seemed a lot more comfortable tonight. Good little promo from her.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige is a poet and didnt even know it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige is a poet and didnt even know it.


Or did she show it that she knew how to flow it.


----------



## islesfan13

That was a good ending to Raw. The Cena and Brock match is going to be awesome imo. One question were Paige and AJ the only ones not out for the celebration?


----------



## LPPrince

Can someone give me a rundown on what happened between these two? I did not watch Raw.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im sure they had to head out. And head to their hotel rooms for 
a quick snooze. Then head out early the next morning and go do the smackdown taping tomorrow.


----------



## islesfan13

LPPrince said:


> Can someone give me a rundown on what happened between these two? I did not watch Raw.


Its on YT but AJ had a match against Eva; Paige's music hit and AJ was pinned by Eva. After the match Paige busted out this awesome rap and AJ proceeded to destroy Eva.


----------



## Freeway.86

LPPrince said:


> Can someone give me a rundown on what happened between these two? I did not watch Raw.


AJ had a match against Eva. During the match Paige's music hit and she skipped around the ring. AJ tried ignoring her, but she kept looking at her and Eva rolled her up for the win. Afterward, Paige took a mic and said a poem for AJ fake apologizing for pushing her off the stage and concluded saying that at Summerslam she,Paige, would walk away with the title. AJ got pissed and attacked Eva after.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan




----------



## Joshi Judas

Eva Marie wins :banderas


----------



## LPPrince

Goddamn Eva Marie looks so out of place, why do you exist in a pro wrestling environment

ANYWAY,

Paige came across as a bit of a tweener there, and AJ at the end came across as a heel.

I like this. I like that its not clear cut. This is good.

EDIT- WWE, I see what you're trying to do with that thumbnail


----------



## Bret Hart

She cut a pretty good promo today, all she needed was time and the right guidance. A bit more time in the business and I am pretty sure she will be up there with the Trishs, Litas, Victorias, Jazz's.


----------



## LPPrince

TripleHsNose said:


> She cut a pretty good promo today, all she needed was time and the right guidance. A bit more time in the business and I am pretty sure she will be up there with the Trishs, Litas, Victorias, Jazz's.


That is a LOT to live up to. That'll take quite a few years I imagine if it happens.


----------



## islesfan13

TripleHsNose said:


> She cut a pretty good promo today, all she needed was time and the right guidance. A bit more time in the business and I am pretty sure she will be up there with the Trishs, Litas, Victorias, Jazz's.


Agreed its amazing how much shes improved in just a short month. Shes got a great sense of humor. Very funny promo. I hope this feud doesn't end at SS because the two are starting to build chemistry and I think AJ has been a big help for rookie Paige. Its kind of like hockey or some other sport. Sometimes you need some veteran presence to give you support, teach you some things and make you feel comfortable.


----------



## Kabraxal

LPPrince said:


> That is a LOT to live up to. That'll take quite a few years I imagine if it happens.


I think she can make it easily. She has better presence on the mic then most of the ones listed and just needs time to show her in ring ability. It's just all about keeping the heat up and giving her time even if she isn't champion. I thought Kaitlyn was doing really well but then they just shoved her aside for no reason. That was probably the last good feud we had in the division.


----------



## Freeway.86

I have to wonder, is Paige actually showing improvement or is she just finally getting a chance to show this side of herself which she never got as a face? I personally am more inclined to believe the latter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Again, Paige's mic work was fine tonight, but her material sucked. If you thought AJ's Main Event promo was corny, I don't know how you can objectively praise this.*


----------



## LPPrince

Kabraxal said:


> I think she can make it easily. She has better presence on the mic then most of the ones listed and just needs time to show her in ring ability. It's just all about keeping the heat up and giving her time even if she isn't champion. I thought Kaitlyn was doing really well but then they just shoved her aside for no reason. That was probably the last good feud we had in the division.


Kaitlyn would've left anyway to move on with her life, as she did. She was great though.

Paige has wrestling in her blood so I think she'll stick around for the time necessary to be known as one of the greats;question is, can she and will she reach that caliber one day?

We'll find out, given time.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Maybe its a little of both. And paige should write and publish a book of poetry.
Im sure it would be a heck of-a-lot better than the one jewel put out.


----------



## tailhook

TripleHsNose said:


> She cut a pretty good promo today, all she needed was time and the right guidance. A bit more time in the business and I am pretty sure she will be up there with the Trishs, Litas, Victorias, Jazz's.


'More Time In the WWE'.. I'm sure you meant to say. She's been in the business going on 9 years. 

As a point of reference, she's been doing it longer than AJ has. But it always takes time to adapt to a new promotion, particularly as it concerns creative trusting you enough to let you cut loose. Everybody is handcuffed at the start.


----------



## Empress

Freeway.86 said:


> I have to wonder, is Paige actually showing improvement or is she just finally getting a chance to show this side of herself which she never got as a face? I personally am more inclined to believe the latter.


Good point. Paige was given nothing to work with as a bland face.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige vs aj is more intense than freddy vs jason!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

LPPrince said:


> Kaitlyn would've left anyway to move on with her life, as she did. She was great though.
> 
> Paige has wrestling in her blood so I think she'll stick around for the time necessary to be known as one of the greats;question is, can she and will she reach that caliber one day?
> 
> We'll find out, given time.


I don't know.. the way she has talked about her moving on it sounded more resigned to a "well, you aren't using me so I'll make better use of my time". It wasn't the case iwth a Kelly Kelly that had decent TV tim and decided to leave. I actually think a lot of the women leaving are mostly because of the neglect for real wrestlers in teh division and the focus that had been on "divas" that very few people want to see.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

-Skullbone- said:


> Hey there mate! Apologies for cutting down the length of your post. I have read all of it, but it's only so I wouldn't stretch the page out to the point of inconveniencing everyone else when I added my insight to it.
> 
> It certainly is refreshing to see a different perspective added in the discussion. *I don't want to sound redundant when I point out the bolded part, but I think for many the argument comes down to what they immediately see and nothing else.* It's been outlined time and time again that the WWE has a style that can either be liberating for some (particularly for those who are very personality-based), or possibly be undermining for others. That's no excuse for those that can't do it of course. You're being paid good money to get in there and learn so you'd best try and get the gist of it at least.
> 
> What does tend to be somewhat irritating around fan media outlets though are constant arguments about in-ring "working" that are just WWE fan base wars at the heart of it. "Well at least ____ can do more than 5 moves." "Oh yeah, well I've never seen ____ botch like _____ before." *Despite what we know about the company's playing up of a select move set for wrestlers, wars are still waged over move sets.* Despite what we know about development's grooming of proteges and particular assets they have that are obviously not in-ring ability, wars are still waged over their 'work-rate' ability when the area they'll potentially be a huge business asset in isn't even that.
> 
> *If people are going to claim to be anything even close to resembling experts in 'in-ring worker' qualities then they should become acquainted with what that persons done elsewhere outside of the company. "Oh, but WWE is the only thing that matters. I don't waste my time with that bush-league crap." Bull. If you're talking about an in-ring 'worker' then you're taking into account what areas and styles they can 'work' in; not just what they're doing or capable of in one company. Some of the most important ones you've listed too.*
> 
> *It's an area of their profession that is attributed through their entire career.* If you want to make an argument that someone has regressed from or doesn't 'get' the WWE style then that's plenty fine. That's one aspect of their career as a worker though, not their entire career. If they, for instance, at one time could understand the style of lucha libre and work well there then they are good at working in that area but maybe not in WWE. *Despite what this company says or has given vision too, the world of professional wrestling doesn't end once its walls end.*
> 
> In the case of the divas, this sort of aspect has to be magnified. Even if the men are pieces of meat to some degree, the prerequisite of the diva is to at least be decent enough eye candy. The rest can be figured out from there by management. This sort of philosophy appears to have waned in recent times, but the backbone it still there obviously with people like Eva Marie, Cameron and certain others finding employment and even ring time.
> 
> *So when someone who is worldly comes along and has proven themselves in other settings, the knives are ready to come out when the matches inevitably suck. They all are made to learn how to work their boring, clumsy spot-based matches with maybe a sprinkle of genuine workmanship here and there. Yet some people still want to compare and analyze to the point of madness in spite of what's plainly there to see. *
> 
> *To people who come out and outwardly state how someone like Paige sucks as an 'in-ring worker' and go onto say how someone like Nikki Bella or Eve Torres could do what she can, I'd ask for them to first have a look at their respective careers as workers overall. Because that's a statement that encompasses their overall career after all. The moment the Bella Twins showcase an ability to go beyond the safety net of WWE wrestling and get their feet wet elsewhere in the world is when we can start seriously discussing who's a better 'worker.' Not just 'who I like more', 'what potential matches can be exhausted' or similar half baked discussions.*
> 
> A bit long-winded, but hopefully it generates more discussion with you and/or similar minds. *Even if your analysis of those styles is based off your own viewing experience, my hope is that a few around here have a read through what you've said, think about it and make of it what they will. Cheers!*


Sorry for not getting back to you sooner dude. I truly appreciate you saying the things that you said about me and my views on wrestling. I firmly believe that a much more diverse thought process as far as how you view the product is always the best option to take. There is nothing wrong with having a more company point of view on wrestling, but think that it is better to have a much more broad view on things on this business. 

Everything that you said in your statement here is definitely spot on. I personally believe that, even though i said there is nothing wrong with taking more of the company stance on things, it completely shortchanges the view of the product as a whole. When you always want to go by one company's view on wrestling, you are showcasing in my mind a complete narrow mindedness to the entire business as a whole. To me, the basing of one's point of view on wrestling, whether it is for the men or women, off of what *ONE COMPANY* shows you can leave your view both jaded and empty to a degree. *It is like taking a wide receiver, and having them play on five different teams. If they have had mega success on 4 of those 5 teams including Superbowl Wins, but not in all 5, then does that make their overall career a failure?*

And once again i salute you. I think that you and i share a common philosophy that when you are judging talent from a fan's perspective in regards to those with big names elsewhere, then if you have any sense of wrestling purist in you, then you would make it your mission to include *EVERYTHING THEY HAVE DONE UP TO THAT POINT IN YOUR JUDGMENT OF THEM.* Be sophisticated in your approach, and do not cherry pick your arguments. Then someone will say as you have said: "Oh, but WWE is the only thing that matters. I don't waste my time with that bush-league crap", or "I only need to watch WWE to tell how great they are", or "I just don't want to see what they have done elsewhere."

To me, that is a crock of shit. That is what you say on the streets: *"A Cop Out!"* If you are truly a fan of Professional Wrestling, then it is your *DUTY* and *OBLIGATION* to do your research on a wrestler. Look, lets put it like this. You have 24 hours in a day. You spend 8 hours sleeping statistically. You spend 8 hours either working or going to school. So that leaves you 8 hours of traditional free time for you to use however you see fit. You mean that you are telling me that you can't spend a mere portion of that free time doing research on a person? You mean you can't spend like 15 to 30 minutes at your computer reading articles on that person, looking at past promos or matches of that person on Youtube? You can't even get on the phone to call a family member of friend that is also a wrestling fan to see if they know a little something something on that person, and have them tell you all they know on that person? To me that states one thing and one thing only: *Laziness!*

I am not saying that if you are a casual fan that you have to become a die hard. I am *NOT* saying that. All i am saying, and you are saying to a degree that you should become more of a smarter, more informed casual. Spending 30 to 45 minutes of the free time doing some checking on that wrestler will not hurt anyone. That will still leave time to: go grocery shopping, go to the mall, go to the gym, cut your yard, clean your house, hang with your family and/or friends, or also to *get jiggy with your significant other.*

It is not going to hurt to do research. Skullbone, even though i do not know how old you are, you will be *my guru* on this thread.


----------



## x78

TripleHsNose said:


> She cut a pretty good promo today, all she needed was time and the right guidance. A bit more time in the business and I am pretty sure she will be up there with the Trishs, Litas, Victorias, Jazz's.


All she needed was a character that wasn't WOAT. There's a reason so many people liked Paige before she debuted and now she's finally starting to show a little of what she's capable of, albeit with a character that still doesn't really play to her strengths.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

x78 said:


> All she needed was a character that wasn't WOAT. There's a reason so many people liked Paige before she debuted and now she's finally starting to show a little of what she's capable of, albeit with a character that still doesn't really play to her strengths.


*
Although she's playing the character well, I agree with you that it doesn't fit her. I didn't even watch her in NXT and I can tell she's more suited as the aggressive heel. Her delivery has improved DRASTICALLY, but her material sucks.*


----------



## The Dark Warlords

I have noticed that some people on this thread have stated about Paige becoming a Paul Heyman Girl? Even though i found it interesting, i never gave it much thought. 

But after seeing *BOTH* Paige's segment as well as Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar's segment, something is telling me that possibility is not as far from the truth as some would imagine. Just go back through your head, and visualize the respective segments. It was to a degree, almost identical to one another. 

If this is the case, then i am definitely all in for it happening.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paiges and hogans birthdays on the same week..AWESOME!!!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Of the entire roster, including the men, Paige is one of the top 10 talents who would sorely benefit from a non-corporate, non-PG environment.


----------



## rbhayek

Paige is doing a great job portraying a woman who is slowly showing her vicious side and that anger streak is what is making her character great. And she's hot.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Of the entire roster, including the men, Paige is one of the top 10 talents who would sorely benefit from a non-corporate, non-PG environment.


Agreed. She is too edgy and rough around the edges to be a PG Product. You can tell by her wrestling upbringing from her parents, especially her mother, that she would be better fit for The Ruthless Aggression Era Sitting with The APA drinking a beer, and getting into fights. Or even with The Ministry Or Darkness as Undertaker's only female member.


----------



## .MCH

I agree with the person who said this character doesn't fit Paige either. She's doing fine with the crap she's given but she works much better as an aggressive character in general, heel or face.

It would make the most sense for her to win this Sunday but I just don't see her winning it back yet.

But for the love of god, if tonight was an indication that we're getting Eva vs. AJ after this, then I'm done.


----------



## islesfan13

.MCH said:


> I agree with the person who said this character doesn't fit Paige either. She's doing fine with the crap she's given but she works much better as an aggressive character in general, heel or face.
> 
> It would make the most sense for her to win this Sunday but I just don't see her winning it back yet.
> 
> *But for the love of god, if tonight was an indication that we're getting Eva vs. AJ after this, then I'm done*.


Same, if after this feud is over and Paige or AJ is forced to job to Eva or the Bellas to bring up TD then I am done too. The wwe is building something with these two and Paige is finally gaining momentum. If they pull a Cesaro on her then I will be done once again.


----------



## x78

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Although she's playing the character well, I agree with you that it doesn't fit her. I didn't even watch her in NXT and I can tell she's more suited as the aggressive heel. Her delivery has improved DRASTICALLY, but her material sucks.*


She's more suited as an aggressive, ass-kicking and somewhat mysterious face. Think a female Reigns, or Ryback when he first debuted but with better ring skills.






^ That's the Paige we should have had, but we probably won't ever get because they've already humanized her character way too much.


----------



## CrystalFissure

Execution with the AJ angle felt off tonight. Even though Eva Marie is technically a heel and hated by many, it didn't land with me when she started attacking her innocently. Sure, we can throw out the word "crazy", but where's AJ's moral high ground now? Paige has only ever attacked the champion from behind. AJ now has not. So really, the line between heel and face is getting blurrier, and I don't know whether that can work when the angle is fairly simple to begin with, to be honest.

Also, a good reaction to Paige tonight. To clarify, I wouldn't class Portland as a casual crowd. I'd say they're more on the smarkier side if you listen to how the crowd swayed. They (deservedly) loved Heath Slater. I wish he got a televised entrance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

x78 said:


> She's more suited as an aggressive, ass-kicking and somewhat mysterious face. Think a female Reigns, or Ryback when he first debuted but with better ring skills.
> 
> ^ That's the Paige we should have had, but we probably won't ever get because they've already humanized her character way too much.


*
Idk about face, but I'd be ok with a kick ass heel. I don't even like Reigns as a kick ass face. He feels so restricted. Heels are allowed to do more and get away with more. AJ is an exception to the rule, and I'm not complaining due to who the victim was :

But anyway, Paige's current character isn't clicking with me because it doesn't feel genuine(not that it's supposed to). I don't like the fakeness and beating around the bush. If you want to beat AJ's ass, say you want to beat AJ's ass. This silly frolicking and flip floppy attitude doesn't work for her at all.

For the record, I'm 100% blaming booking before someone jumps all over this as random bashing.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Idk about face, but I'd be ok with a kick ass heel. I don't even like Reigns as a kick ass face. He feels so restricted. Heels are allowed to do more and get away with more. AJ is an exception to the rule, and I'm not complaining due to who the victim was :
> 
> But anyway, Paige's current character isn't clicking with me because it doesn't feel genuine(not that it's supposed to). I don't like the fakeness and beating around the bush. If you want to beat AJ's ass, say you want to beat AJ's ass. This silly frolicking and flip floppy attitude doesn't work for her at all.
> 
> For the record, I'm 100% blaming booking before someone jumps all over this as random bashing.*


Paige said in her promo that she wanted to punch AJ in the face. Doesn't get more direct than that. :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Paige said in her promo that she wanted to punch AJ in the face. Doesn't get more direct than that. :draper2


*
In poetic form, with "LOVE YA!" at the end. She isn't Harley Quinn. And :russo WHERE'S THE HEAT?! :russo This fake act isn't doing much for the crowd. I only heard mild boos. She needs to do something vicious within the realm of PG standards to generate a real reaction. Ever since the heel turn, she hasn't done anything equal to slamming AJ's face into a steel pole. The stage push got a better reaction, but it was still wack. I demand violence, and I demand aggressiveness.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I think that we're all going to be surprised on SummerSlam night.


----------



## tommo010

tommo010 said:


> I'm expecting an AJ match with random heel, Paige interrupting and costing AJ the match with a stare down and hopefully with heavy breathing again


Haha I called it 








although I didn't see that promo coming or the random heel being Eva Marie.


The Reigns Train said:


> *
> 
> But anyway, Paige's current character isn't clicking with me because it doesn't feel genuine(not that it's supposed to). I don't like the fakeness and beating around the bush. If you want to beat AJ's ass, say you want to beat AJ's ass. This silly frolicking and flip floppy attitude doesn't work for her at all.
> 
> For the record, I'm 100% blaming booking before someone jumps all over this as random bashing.*


The thing is you may feel the material is corny and while I agree to a fashion the one thing we need to take from last night was Paige made it work she made dodgy booking work(which is a good thing as this was one of the criticisms people had about Paige and her mic work), the poem was delivered well and with character in mind and story wise looks like she's in AJ's head now. aige

This feud starting to look like the AJ/Kaitlyn feud in places now (by that I mean Paige is in the AJ role and AJ in the Kaitlyn role) and I'm leaning more and more towards AJ beating herself against Paige at Summerslam and losing the title by being to angry/crazy and not finishing Paige when she has a chance too.

edit - Paige trolling Bayley on Twitter 








:aryalol


----------



## The Dark Warlords

tommo010 said:


> Haha I called it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I didn't see that promo coming or the random heel being Eva Marie.
> 
> 
> The thing is you may feel the material is corny and while I agree to a fashion the one thing we need to take from last night was Paige made it work she made dodgy booking work(which is a good thing as this was one of the criticisms people had about Paige and her mic work), the poem was delivered well and with character in mind and story wise looks like she's in AJ's head now. aige
> 
> This feud starting to look like the AJ/Kaitlyn feud in places now (by that I mean Paige is in the AJ role and AJ in the Kaitlyn role) and I'm leaning more and more towards AJ beating herself against Paige at Summerslam and losing the title by being to angry/crazy and not finishing Paige when she has a chance too.
> 
> edit - Paige trolling Bayley on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :aryalol


Or Summerslam is where she becomes a Paul Heyman Girl. Both the Heyman/Brock segment at the beginning, and Paige's segment with A.J. had some very eerie similarities to it. Even to the point of Paul Heyman saying that Brock said that: "It is Brock's house now." You might be wrong in your assumption that she will not be a Heyman girl.

I am all for it, because even though Paige and Brock Lesnar have *VERY STARK SURFACE DIFFERENCES*, They *BOTH* share one obvious quality: *THEY LOVE TO HURT PEOPLE!*

Brock is a true natural born killer in the ring, and with Paige's upbringing, especially on her mother's side, tells me that she is *RUTHLESS AND HEARTLESS TO THE CORE.*

Brock and an Cold Blooded, Dark Souled Paige would be an elite on screen power couple that is spawned from the most barbaric and evil level of *HELL* imaginable. They could literally tear through The WWE with seemingly no problem. 

I am just *SALIVATING* at the thought of it.


----------



## Empress

I don't want Paige to be a Heyman girl. Heyman has shown that he doesn't give enough of his effort if your name is not Brock Lesnar. He would half ass his role as her advocate.


----------



## Bearodactyl

In retrospect, I'm liking what happened yesterday more and more. Speaking in kayfabe terms, Paige is really starting to get to AJ.

AJ Lee. Champ for what, almost 300 days before Paige took it from her on the RAW after WM? She was in a pattern. Lose some insignificant tag matches, lose a fight on RAW or SD here and there, but in the end the TD's always just followed the rules, showed up at the PPV, and eventually lost. 

Her loss to Paige as she herself said was a reality check, but winning the title back right after returning must've at least to some extent given AJ the confidence to feel like things would go back to normal, now that she was "re-focused/re-energized". 

But Paige isn't behaving like any of the divas AJ faced in the entire time after Kaitlyn. Hell, even Kaitlyn only took a shot here or there at her, nothing like Paige. Because Paige, ever since BG, has been on her case CONSTANTLY, and effectively too I might add. The heelturn and beatdown that followed. Pushing her off the stage. Showing up almost everywhere AJ goes, denying any sort of bad intentions. And now again, costing her a W against Eva Marie of all people. 

AJ "venting" on EM yesterday shows that Paige has gotten to her. She's pissed off, frustrated and isn't given any real time by Paige to re-find her bearings. The lashing out was just a symptom of an underlying cause; the question now remains, is AJ still sufficiently focused to be on top of her game... or did Paige nudge things into her favor throughout the last couple of weeks? 

I understand I'm probably reading into things because these two are my favorite current divas and probably will remain so for some time to come, but I honestly haven't enjoyed a main roster divas feud this much since AJ-Kaitlyn. Hat's off to AJ for adapting to a whole new type of enemy, and hat's off to Paige for stepping up when it mattered the most. Really hope the company gives them decent time on Sunday, and may both their carreers flourish moving forward!


----------



## TD Stinger

The Dark Warlords said:


> Or Summerslam is where she becomes a Paul Heyman Girl. Both the Heyman/Brock segment at the beginning, and Paige's segment with A.J. had some very eerie similarities to it. Even to the point of Paul Heyman saying that Brock said that: "It is Brock's house now." You might be wrong in your assumption that she will not be a Heyman girl.
> 
> I am all for it, because even though Paige and Brock Lesnar have *VERY STARK SURFACE DIFFERENCES*, They *BOTH* share one obvious quality: *THEY LOVE TO HURT PEOPLE!*
> 
> Brock is a true natural born killer in the ring, and with Paige's upbringing, especially on her mother's side, tells me that she is *RUTHLESS AND HEARTLESS TO THE CORE.*
> 
> Brock and an Cold Blooded, Dark Souled Paige would be an elite on screen power couple that is spawned from the most barbaric and evil level of *HELL* imaginable. They could literally tear through The WWE with seemingly no problem.
> 
> I am just *SALIVATING* at the thought of it.


I'm sorry, but I just can't get into that. After months of doing nothing from a character or personality perspective, she has been getting that chance in the past month. And she is flourishing IMO.

You bring Heyman into this, then he suddenly becomes bigger than than this whole feud. We've seen what happens when Paul has been placed with other guys such Axel, Ryback, and Cesaro. Paul just didn't really have that certain chemistry w/ any of them. W/ Brock, he's a great advocate. Brock stands there like a monster and Paul talks him up. W/ Punk, Paul was a great yes man. Punk still talked a lot and Paul just bascially backed up everything he said. It was great.

I don't see either of those situations working w/ Paige. Putting Heyman w/ her would mean that the mic would be taken out of her hands and she wouldn't get to speak as much. It would just be very counter productive to what they've been allowing Paige to do which is grow and develop a character. And clearly, she doesn't have that ability to that CM Punk has where she could talk all day and have Heyman to bounce off of.

Unless they develop a chemistry where the could make it work, I just don't see it. Maybe it would be different b/c Heyman would be representing a woman, but the end result would still be the same IMO. It's not needed, it's an unnesscary risk.

Although, it would cool to see Heyman representing someone who is challening the wife of a former Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## A-C-P

Paige has taken to her new heel role perfectly, and its great to see for me personally, as her initial few months on the main roster left MUCH to be desired aige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Paige has taken to her new heel role perfectly, and its great to see for me personally, as her initial few months on the main roster left MUCH to be desired aige


*The Miz is playing his role well too and gets absolutely no reaction. The point of being a heel is to get heat.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Can we all just stop with this Heyman girl thing? It doesn't work, it's not needed, it hasn't been hinted at. We're basically entering fantasy booking and fanfiction territory with that.

Not that I mind fantasy booking but this scenario accomplishes nothing. Totally unnecessary.



And I think Paige gets a decent reaction by diva standards, not counting Stephanie. With time it will only grow.


----------



## islesfan13

WWE should give Paige a poetry gimmick. When she made that rhyme about punching AJ I marked so hard. It was funny and cute. Great poem, I wonder who wrote it?


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *The Miz is playing his role well too and gets absolutely no reaction. The point of being a heel is to get heat.*


Ehhh, "heel" divas rarely garner much heat (outside of Steph if she counts), hell AJ never really got heat as a "heel" diva. The last heel divas that got actual real heat (not just heat for sucking) was LayCool with the Piggy James stuff. Though I may be wrong and am forgetting something. People (well guys) don't like to boo an attractive woman.

Not going to argue with your point though, yes they are supposed to get heat. 

I made my statement more along the lines of I have seen the improvements Paige has made over the past month and is finally showing something worthy of being on the main roster after a VERY lackluster start to her WWE career, and its nice to see.

As for The Miz, people just don't care about him I don't care how good his heel work is (and its been great) people don't care. Could be the same for Paige as well, but for me personally I do care about her b/c I am currently finding her entertaining (same with Miz)


----------



## Empress

Bearodactyl said:


> In retrospect, I'm liking what happened yesterday more and more. Speaking in kayfabe terms, Paige is really starting to get to AJ.
> 
> AJ Lee. Champ for what, almost 300 days before Paige took it from her on the RAW after WM? She was in a pattern. Lose some insignificant tag matches, lose a fight on RAW or SD here and there, but in the end the TD's always just followed the rules, showed up at the PPV, and eventually lost.
> 
> Her loss to Paige as she herself said was a reality check, but winning the title back right after returning must've at least to some extent given AJ the confidence to feel like things would go back to normal, now that she was "re-focused/re-energized".
> 
> But Paige isn't behaving like any of the divas AJ faced in the entire time after Kaitlyn. Hell, even Kaitlyn only took a shot here or there at her, nothing like Paige. Because Paige, ever since BG, has been on her case CONSTANTLY, and effectively too I might add. The heelturn and beatdown that followed. Pushing her off the stage. Showing up almost everywhere AJ goes, denying any sort of bad intentions. And now again, costing her a W against Eva Marie of all people.
> 
> AJ "venting" on EM yesterday shows that Paige has gotten to her. She's pissed off, frustrated and isn't given any real time by Paige to re-find her bearings. The lashing out was just a symptom of an underlying cause; the question now remains, is AJ still sufficiently focused to be on top of her game... or did Paige nudge things into her favor throughout the last couple of weeks?
> 
> I understand I'm probably reading into things because these two are my favorite current divas and probably will remain so for some time to come, but I honestly haven't enjoyed a main roster divas feud this much since AJ-Kaitlyn. Hat's off to AJ for adapting to a whole new type of enemy, and hat's off to Paige for stepping up when it mattered the most. Really hope the company gives them decent time on Sunday, and may both their carreers flourish moving forward!


:bow

Paige is getting under AJ's skin. Someone is now playing mind games on her.

Heidenreich was the last person to have a poetry gimmick. I could see Paige taunting her opponents before a match. I'm like A-C-P. I've really enjoyed Paige now that the writers are fleshing out the character.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Ehhh, "heel" divas rarely garner much heat (outside of Steph if she counts), hell AJ never really got heat as a "heel" diva. The last heel divas that got actual real heat (not just heat for sucking) was LayCool with the Piggy James stuff. Though I may be wrong and am forgetting something. People (well guys) don't like to boo an attractive woman.
> 
> Not going to argue with your point though, yes they are supposed to get heat.
> 
> I made my statement more along the lines of I have seen the improvements Paige has made over the past month and is finally showing something worthy of being on the main roster after a VERY lackluster start to her WWE career, and its nice to see.
> 
> As for The Miz, people just don't care about him I don't care how good his heel work is (and its been great) people don't care. Could be the same for Paige as well, but for me personally I do care about her b/c I am currently finding her entertaining (same with Miz)


*Maryse too! I miss her, but yeah, it makes me sad that we haven't had a real Diva heel in so long. Even AJ got cheered 

Respect to Paige for her improvements in delivery. I just wish they wouldn't try to mold her in the image of McMahon and play to her strengths. Bubba Ray got on Jericho's podcast and said it was Vince's idea to Powerbomb women through tables to get heat, but Bubba told him no one's going to hate them for that. Guess who was right :jericho2*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Maryse too! I miss her, but yeah, it makes me sad that we haven't had a real Diva heel in so long. Even AJ got cheered *


I do miss Maryse. And the AJ thing I guess I can't really complain since I was one of the people cheering her as a "heel" :aj3


----------



## Joshi Judas

islesfan13 said:


> WWE should give Paige a poetry gimmick. When she made that rhyme about punching AJ I marked so hard. It was funny and cute. Great poem, I wonder who wrote it?












No please, I have no faith in WWE's "poets" :lol


----------



## Bret Hart

tailhook said:


> 'More Time In the WWE'.. I'm sure you meant to say. She's been in the business going on 9 years.
> 
> As a point of reference, she's been doing it longer than AJ has. But it always takes time to adapt to a new promotion, particularly as it concerns creative trusting you enough to let you cut loose. Everybody is handcuffed at the start.


Yeah and lol she has been in the business since she was 12 eh?

It does take time, and the more time she spends in the 'E the better she will get. She has A LOT of time to end up being one of the greats.


----------



## NJ88

Bearodactyl said:


> In retrospect, I'm liking what happened yesterday more and more. Speaking in kayfabe terms, Paige is really starting to get to AJ.
> 
> AJ Lee. Champ for what, almost 300 days before Paige took it from her on the RAW after WM? She was in a pattern. Lose some insignificant tag matches, lose a fight on RAW or SD here and there, but in the end the TD's always just followed the rules, showed up at the PPV, and eventually lost.
> 
> Her loss to Paige as she herself said was a reality check, but winning the title back right after returning must've at least to some extent given AJ the confidence to feel like things would go back to normal, now that she was "re-focused/re-energized".
> 
> But Paige isn't behaving like any of the divas AJ faced in the entire time after Kaitlyn. Hell, even Kaitlyn only took a shot here or there at her, nothing like Paige. Because Paige, ever since BG, has been on her case CONSTANTLY, and effectively too I might add. The heelturn and beatdown that followed. Pushing her off the stage. Showing up almost everywhere AJ goes, denying any sort of bad intentions. And now again, costing her a W against Eva Marie of all people.
> 
> AJ "venting" on EM yesterday shows that Paige has gotten to her. She's pissed off, frustrated and isn't given any real time by Paige to re-find her bearings. The lashing out was just a symptom of an underlying cause; the question now remains, is AJ still sufficiently focused to be on top of her game... or did Paige nudge things into her favor throughout the last couple of weeks?
> 
> I understand I'm probably reading into things because these two are my favorite current divas and probably will remain so for some time to come, but I honestly haven't enjoyed a main roster divas feud this much since AJ-Kaitlyn. Hat's off to AJ for adapting to a whole new type of enemy, and hat's off to Paige for stepping up when it mattered the most. Really hope the company gives them decent time on Sunday, and may both their carreers flourish moving forward!


Agree with this completely.

The segment, while it wasn't explosive or anything like we'd hoped, did further the storyline and make it obvious as to the point Paige's character is making. She obviously isn't crazy, or delusional, or a basket case, she's trying to get under AJs skin, and is succeeding. She's been attacking AJ and been in-genuine for over a month now, and just hasn't admitted it. She's done all these terrible things whilst still never admitting that she's pretty much just being a bitch, while not giving AJ the time to figure out what's really going on.

The story in the match at Summerslam will be, is AJ's head in the game? And if not, is it going to cost her the title? I'm still confused with the direction they'll take in this match. I want to say that either AJ Lee will get herself disqualified when she snaps, or that Paige will win due to AJ being distracted, or taking her time to gloat after hitting a finisher and leaving it too long to cover (a la when AJ first won the title and Kaitlyn left it too long to gloat after the spear) I really hope they wouldn't have Paige lose clean three times in a row.

As for the segment in general. I liked it. AJ's reactions to everything were really on point, and Paige's promo was good, despite the strange poem writing of it. Paige has really stepped it up in this feud, and has proved she deserves to be on the main roster, and AJ Lee's always pretty great. So, I've enjoyed the feud...so far, because I'm hoping it goes one more PPV.

EDIT: Oh and in regards to whoever mentioned Paul Heyman as her manager. I must admit, him saying that it was 'Brocks house', and his 'home' and them both somehow doing poetry/rapping style promos, I thought about it. But I doubt it. If anyone should manage Paige, Regal is the only one I'd want. I think that pairing could be brilliant.


----------



## Freeway.86

NJ88 said:


> Agree with this completely.
> 
> The segment, while it wasn't explosive or anything like we'd hoped, did further the storyline and make it obvious as to the point Paige's character is making. She obviously isn't crazy, or delusional, or a basket case, she's trying to get under AJs skin, and is succeeding. She's been attacking AJ and been in-genuine for over a month now, and just hasn't admitted it. She's done all these terrible things whilst still never admitting that she's pretty much just being a bitch, while not giving AJ the time to figure out what's really going on.
> 
> The story in the match at Summerslam will be, is AJ's head in the game? And if not, is it going to cost her the title? I'm still confused with the direction they'll take in this match. I want to say that either AJ Lee will get herself disqualified when she snaps, or that Paige will win due to AJ being distracted, or *taking her time to gloat after hitting a finisher and leaving it too long to cover (a la when AJ first won the title and Kaitlyn left it too long to gloat after the spear)* I really hope they wouldn't have Paige lose clean three times in a row.
> 
> As for the segment in general. I liked it. AJ's reactions to everything were really on point, and Paige's promo was good, despite the strange poem writing of it. Paige has really stepped it up in this feud, and has proved she deserves to be on the main roster, and AJ Lee's always pretty great. So, I've enjoyed the feud...so far, because I'm hoping it goes one more PPV.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and in regards to whoever mentioned Paul Heyman as her manager. I must admit, him saying that it was 'Brocks house', and his 'home' and them both somehow doing poetry/rapping style promos, I thought about it. But I doubt it. If anyone should manage Paige, Regal is the only one I'd want. I think that pairing could be brilliant.



I like that idea. It's poetic in a way for something that enabled AJ to win the divas title the first time and even the second time really (Paige did stop to gloat to AJ before getting slapped in the face and pinned) now coming back to bite her and cost her the title is a good idea if they are going to have Paige win the title, which I think they should.


----------



## tommo010

TripleHsNose said:


> Yeah and lol she has been in the business since she was 12 eh?


Her professional debut was in 2005 at the age of 13.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Take that jewel!!!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life




----------



## p862011

Arrogantly Grateful said:


>







:maury


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

p862011 said:


> :maury


Honestly, I'm pretty light hearted but if that was supposed to be funny ... it really wasn't.


----------



## Freeway.86

p862011 said:


> :maury


Yeah that wasn't funny. Making "jokes" about taking a shit isn't funny. Also is Don Tony trying to sound exactly like Vince Russo or is that his actual voice?


----------



## tommo010

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Honestly, I'm pretty light hearted but if that was supposed to be funny ... it really wasn't.


I agree not even remotely funny, it made me wonder though why do people fixate on this "my house" thing she used it a lot during the heel turn segment yes but has never since then so it's not like she constantly says it fpalm


----------



## Lexrules

p862011 said:


> :maury


These guys are jokes. Wanna be insiders who know nothing and are laughed at by the boys. 

BTW, I'm glad Tony is able to shit because he constipates everyone else who ever listens to his and his lackie shit show. fpalm


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> I agree not even remotely funny, it made me wonder though why do people fixate on this "my house" thing she used it a lot during the heel turn segment yes but has never since then so it's not like she constantly says it fpalm


The thing is ... she doesn't even sound like what they're saying in the video ... it's funny cause these kinda jokes can be considered racist if people wanted to put that spin on it (I personally feel it's light hearted).

I'm English, I ain't touchy, it's all light hearted and I take the piss out of my accent myself ... but I'm pretty sure you get my point when people keep taking the piss out of this.


----------



## tailhook

TripleHsNose said:


> Yeah and lol she has been in the business since she was 12 eh?
> 
> It does take time, and the more time she spends in the 'E the better she will get. She has A LOT of time to end up being one of the greats.


13 actually. She's 22 on Sunday.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

"I've never been beaten up by a midget before!"


----------



## trademarklas

Yeah, that impression wasn't even remotely close to what Paige sounds like. 

I've only seen a couple of his videos, and each one he has managed to make himself look like an idiot.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just thought of something. See, I don't want AJ to give the belt back quite yet but I don't think Paige should lose three times in a row either. I've suggested a DQ before, but that's always a cheap finish for a PPV.

So hot about a double pin? Or a pin/submission. Lets focus on a double pin, b/c I don't see how you could counter the Black Widow or PTO into a pinning position. Have them roll each other up w/ both of their shoulders touching the mat or have them collide into each other and have both of their arms layed over the other's body.

I think it would be a good way to keep both strong while not having a cliche DQ finish. Thoughts?


----------



## Empress

A double pin would be ideal to keep both strong but the WWE has not shown a lot of effort in this feud. I doubt they'd go out of their way to have an ending like that. One of them is losing but I can't make up my mind who.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige knows how to find interesting dining options.


----------



## tommo010

TD Stinger said:


> Just thought of something. See, I don't want AJ to give the belt back quite yet but I don't think Paige should lose three times in a row either. I've suggested a DQ before, but that's always a cheap finish for a PPV.
> 
> So hot about a double pin? Or a pin/submission. Lets focus on a double pin, b/c I don't see how you could counter the Black Widow or PTO into a pinning position. Have them roll each other up w/ both of their shoulders touching the mat or have them collide into each other and have both of their arms layed over the other's body.
> 
> I think it would be a good way to keep both strong while not having a cliche DQ finish. Thoughts?


Nothing short of a Paige win would be the right booking choice now, everything is in place for her to win and it be AJ's own fault through Paige's mind games and AJs crazy gimmick this is the only way I can see them both look strong coming out of Summerslam, I think now AJ retaining including a DQ would end this feud I can't see a scenario where Paige would be given another title match at NoC if it she won by DQ, I'm fairly confident this feud is going to continue on until NoC I can even see it lasting until HiaC and as it stands now the only way to do that is a Paige win the title then the build to NoC and HiaC can be all about AJ getting herself back in the right frame of mind and getting "her baby" back.



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> The thing is ... she doesn't even sound like what they're saying in the video ... it's funny cause these kinda jokes can be considered racist if people wanted to put that spin on it (I personally feel it's light hearted).
> 
> I'm English, I ain't touchy, it's all light hearted and I take the piss out of my accent myself ... but I'm pretty sure you get my point when people keep taking the piss out of this.


This is the thing though it's not light hearted it's just not understanding her accent rather then the substance of what she is saying or the story she's been given to tell with her character, I've noticed most of the Brit/Euro fans of Paige "get" the promo's she's currently been giving because we understand the reflections used in her accent for sarcasm etc and I fully believe if Paige was American no one would be bothered about certain aspects of the things she's said like "my house"


----------



## LPPrince

Yeah I can see AJ losing her shit on Paige or the referee and getting DQ'd, giving Paige the DQ win but no title changing hands.


----------



## TD Stinger

tommo010 said:


> Nothing short of a Paige win would be the right booking choice now, everything is in place for her to win and it be AJ's own fault through Paige's mind games and AJs crazy gimmick this is the only way I can see them both look strong coming out of Summerslam, I think now AJ retaining including a DQ would end this feud I can't see a scenario where Paige would be given another title match at NoC if it she won by DQ, I'm fairly confident this feud is going to continue on until NoC I can even see it lasting until HiaC and as it stands now the only way to do that is a Paige win the title then the build to NoC and HiaC can be all about AJ getting herself back in the right frame of mind and getting "her baby" back.


I get what you're saying. It would be very fitting for AJ to lose her cool and cost herself her title. But I just think it's a little too soon for Paige to get the belt back. I truly think this storyline could rage on for a few more months. I just feel like AJ should hold onto the belt a little bit longer. 

And I didn't say DQ, I said to do a double pin. A match where there is no winner. So then both women can claim the should hold the belt. And I think that could lead to some very interesting segments between the two. This leads to NOC where both claim to be the real champion. And after that, these two could still continue. Maybe mix in the Bella Twins (if Nikki does turn heel) so b/c Paige and AJ going one on one too many times wouldn't be best for business. And yes, I know The Bellas are not the most popular on this thread, but both have improved as performers IMO and could really spice things up.

I would have no problem w/ your scenario. But this is the way I think things should transpire to prolong this feud.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I dont like this whole idea of infusing other divas 
into this feud. It would throw it off. I say the others should come into the picture
maybe late this year.

Just keep the paige/aj train going. Then much later bring in a third wheel.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

TD Stinger said:


> I get what you're saying. It would be very fitting for AJ to lose her cool and cost herself her title. But I just think it's a little too soon for Paige to get the belt back. I truly think this storyline could rage on for a few more months. I just feel like AJ should hold onto the belt a little bit longer.
> 
> And I didn't say DQ, I said to do a double pin. A match where there is no winner. So then both women can claim the should hold the belt. And I think that could lead to some very interesting segments between the two. This leads to NOC where both claim to be the real champion. And after that, these two could still continue. Maybe mix in the Bella Twins (if Nikki does turn heel) so b/c Paige and AJ going one on one too many times wouldn't be best for business. And yes, I know The Bellas are not the most popular on this thread, but both have improved as performers IMO and could really spice things up.
> 
> I would have no problem w/ your scenario. But this is the way I think things should transpire to prolong this feud.


You know, since they're apparently making new titles with the new logo, if they did a double pin, you could have AJ with it, then Paige coming out with the new one on RAW saying she's the champion. Can I say ladder match with two belts hanging, a la HBK/Razor, WM10?


----------



## TD Stinger

The Regent Alien. said:


> I dont like this whole idea of infusing other divas
> into this feud. It would throw it off. I say the others should come into the picture
> maybe late this year.
> 
> Just keep the paige/aj train going. Then much later bring in a third wheel.


I'm not saying right now. But let's say this carries onto NOC. By that point they will have been feuding for 3 months w/ 3 PPV matches. As great as both are, seeing repetitive singles matches can wear out any feud. Look at Orton vs Christian in 2011 as an example. If they get to that point, the best way to prolong this feud would be to add new faces to offer different matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> You know, since they're apparently making new titles with the new logo, if they did a double pin, you could have AJ with it, then Paige coming out with the new one on RAW saying she's the champion. Can I say ladder match with two belts hanging, a la HBK/Razor, WM10?


Now that would be a spectacle. Don't think WWE would ever go for it but it would really be a great showcase for the divas to be put in a match like that. All I ever want is a No DQ style match at least once from these two. Something like Trish vs Victoria at Survivor Series 02.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I understand what you are saying.


----------



## islesfan13

p862011 said:


> :maury


There is nothing funny or intelligent about their videos. That was just awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

p862011 said:


> :maury


*:lel But of course I'm the only one that can't hear Paige's huge pops  *


----------



## AbareKiller

My bet is Paige winning this Sunday, they consistently showed Paige using AJ's own craziness against her for weeks. I think Paige will use some devious methods to mess with AJ and win, then on to NoC and AJ finishing the feud. 

IF not, then bye bye Paige, say hi to NXT because you were fed to AJ.


----------



## islesfan13

AbareKiller said:


> My bet is Paige winning this Sunday, they consistently showed Paige using AJ's own craziness against her for weeks. I think Paige will use some devious methods to mess with AJ and win, then on to NoC and AJ finishing the feud.
> *
> IF not, then bye bye Paige, say hi to NXT because you were fed to AJ*.


I know thats a common wish by some AJ marks now like yourself. I remember your big post a month ago after BG with 50 exclamation points about "Paige is buried AJ wins YES!!!!!!!" but it just aint happening. whether you or TRT agree with it; its obvious the WWE is building Paige up. What they have planned for her after AJ is anyone's guess but she sure as hell wont be on NXT. I expect her to be the face of the division within 2 years. I just find it hilarious how so many AJ marks are afraid that another diva is getting some of AJs spotlight. theres nothing wrong with it. Does Trish and Lita ring a bell? What about Cena and D Bryan. Or Rock and Austin? Two stars is better than one.


----------



## AbareKiller

islesfan13 said:


> I know thats a common wish by some AJ marks now like yourself. I remember your big post a month ago after BG with 50 exclamation points about "Paige is buried AJ wins YES!!!!!!!" but it just aint happening. whether you or TRT agree with it; its obvious the WWE is building Paige up. What they have planned for her after AJ is anyone's guess but she sure as hell wont be on NXT. I expect her to be the face of the division within 2 years. I just find it hilarious how so many AJ marks are afraid that another diva is getting some of AJs spotlight. theres nothing wrong with it. *Does AJ and Lita ring a bell?* What about Cena and D Bryan. Or Rock and Austin? Two stars is better than one.


They were building up Wyatt too, and Cesaro and a whole lot of people before they were fed to someone. Don't be surprised if that happens to Paige. But like I said I expect Paige to win.

oh And AJ and Lita doesn't ring a bell....


----------



## islesfan13

AbareKiller said:


> They were building up Wyatt too, and Cesaro and a whole lot of people before they were fed to someone. Don't be surprised if that happens to Paige. But like I said I expect Paige to win.
> 
> oh And AJ and Lita doesn't ring a bell....


It was a typo. And I don't see Cesaro or Wyatt on NXT. Also I expect a Cesaro push very soon. As for Wyatt, hes doing fine, I never expected him to be a main eventer anyways.


----------



## AbareKiller

islesfan13 said:


> It was a typo. And I don't see Cesaro or Wyatt on NXT. Also I expect a Cesaro puch very soon. As for Wyatt, hes doing fine, I never expected him to be a main eventer anyways.


You might not have expected it but a F load of others sure did. As for Cesaro, jobbing on raw and SD on a weekly basis is the mid-card equivalent to NXT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

AbareKiller said:


> My bet is Paige winning this Sunday, they consistently showed Paige using AJ's own craziness against her for weeks. I think Paige will use some devious methods to mess with AJ and win, then on to NoC and AJ finishing the feud.
> 
> IF not, then bye bye Paige, say hi to NXT because you were fed to AJ.


*I'm thinking AJ gets DQed at the worst. That way Paige doesn't look totally weak. Not sure why her marks think NXT is a bad thing. I thought they wanted the Becky Lynch reunion :draper2*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I'll leave some vibes and thoughts in regards to Paige's promo now that I can be bothered to do so ... and personally I thought it was quite impressive, not so much the poem itself, but to me she just seems to be coming across more comfortable on the mic and she did it with confidence, which was pretty good considering she had to remember the poem also, remember Paige is a wrestler coming from a UK promotion that don't really focus on scripts and are more 'wrestling' based, sure she's had a lot of development at FCW and NXT, which she should have gained experience from also, but my point is, she's just coming across a lot better on the mic already, remember she's still new to the roster and the WWE in general, so as long as she continues to stay with the company ... then expect her to excel over the years because she's showing all the fundamentals to be a good all rounder, I don't think even her haters can deny this one (or maybe that's why they hate her?).

If all else fails .... she could go into rap ... I'd love to see her jumping around and rapping verses in this video alongside these guys here ... and dancing with them at 3:06 into the video ... I think it'd suit her to a T!






Girl is gangsta!



















Also, found this photo ... which I thought was quite nice


----------



## JBLoser

Spoiler: So...SmackDown



Paige baited AJ into losing via count out to Eva (again facepalm) and then attacked her


----------



## islesfan13

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm thinking AJ gets DQed at the worst. That way Paige doesn't look totally weak. Not sure why her marks think NXT is a bad thing. I thought they wanted the Becky Lynch reunion :draper2*


Not sure why her haters devote so much of their time and energy to her and her marks. If I didn't want to deal with her I would just ignore her all together aige


----------



## JBLoser

Personally I don't mind them both and they are one of the reasons I keep watching WWE programming and I want them both to succeed. So :shrug


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

JBLoser said:


> Spoiler: So...SmackDown
> 
> 
> 
> Paige baited AJ into losing via count out to Eva (again facepalm) and then attacked her





Spoiler: wut



I... I like watching Paige attack people.


----------



## JBLoser

Spoiler: @RuthlessAggrEvan



The facepalm was at Eva winning again lol


----------



## Empress

Spoiler: Smackdown



I think AJ is winning since Paige keeps attacking her. Unless AJ is injured and has to drop the title. I hope she wasn't seriously hurt tonight .


----------



## Wynter

I think Paige might get the belt at NoC instead. I for some reason see AJ going over.


----------



## Empress

Have you guys read the report that HHH and Vince are fighting over Paige and AJ? Seems like it could be true. HHH loves Paige but Vince doesn't get her; think she's too pale and that her accent is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## JBLoser

Empress said:


> Have you guys read the report that HHH and Vince are fighting over Paige and AJ? Seems like it could be true.


Didn't catch that actually


----------



## islesfan13

Empress said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I think AJ is winning since Paige keeps attacking her. Unless AJ is injured and has to drop the title. I hope she wasn't seriously hurt tonight .


I could see WWE doing a storyline where Paige cant beat AJ but beats everyone else. This can lead to WrestleMania where Paige challenges AJ one more time and finally goes over. Its gives Paige time to develop other feuds without the pressure of the title while allowing her to have her wrestleMania moment. With that said I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest to see her win this SS and get the title back on her birthday. Definitely could go either way, but the main thing, I hope we get a good match.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Empress said:


> Have you guys read the report that HHH and Vince are fighting over Paige and AJ? Seems like it could be true.


Is it a new one? Because there was one that came out a while back that was like that.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I think the report is true. I like both Paige and AJ, I prefer AJ though, complete package IMO. But, one thing I'll say, this company really will be better when HHH is in complete control and charge.


----------



## Vox Machina

Empress said:


> Have you guys read the report that HHH and Vince are fighting over Paige and AJ? Seems like it could be true.


Could be. The more I hear about Dunn, the more I dislike him. Not being a fan of accents? What the hell is that about? I could have guessed Vince wouldn't be a fan of her "alternative" appearance, but she's damn gorgeous, and she has talent. So does AJ. They _should_ be the top two.

I like AJ slightly more because she's a better all-around talent currently. I'll say this. The WWE needs more AJs and Paiges and less freaking Eva Maries.


----------



## Empress

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Is it a new one? Because there was one that came out a while back that was like that.


It's a new one. It's in the General Section and more detailed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Smackdown






> After recapping Michael Cole's Wednesday interview with Steph where she talks about how embarrassed she is to be stepping in the ring with trash like Brie, AJ heads to the ring to take on Eva Marie in a rematch from Raw. A smattering of CM Punk chants to start it off. AJ pulled out a huge chunk of Eva Marie's hair on a takedown, which surprised AJ and the crowd. Paige interfered and began brawling with AJ, who got counted out, giving the win to Eva. This was the exact same finish that saw Heath Slater beat Dolph Ziggler last night on Raw. Afterwards, Paige beat down AJ.
> 
> It looks like AJ may have been legitimately hurt, as she is still down in the ring with a bunch of officials around her during the commercial break with the lights down. She is getting helped to the back by two officials. The crew was going to remove one of the canvases, but focused on AJ for a couple of minutes instead.


*If AJ is legitimately injured, then she's dropping the belt. If not, she's just being an excellent seller as usual and the stand tall rule is in her favor. What Paige did on Smackdown is exactly what I was looking for. Real, aggressive heel heat. That's how you do it, not these awful poems and that fake ass bi polar shit. *



*THIS IS HEAT! That's all I asked for.*


----------



## islesfan13

Empress said:


> It's a new one. It's in the General Section and more detailed.


HHH needs to takeover:mark:


----------



## Bad For Business

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I think the report is true. I like both Paige and AJ, I prefer AJ though, complete package IMO. But, one thing I'll say, this company really will be better when HHH is in complete control and charge.


No it won't, unless you enjoy the idea of a Orton V Batista V Reigns main event every stinking PPV.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Empress said:


> Have you guys read the report that HHH and Vince are fighting over Paige and AJ? Seems like it could be true. HHH loves Paige but Vince doesn't get her; think she's too pale and that her accent is all kinds of wrong.





JBLoser said:


> Didn't catch that actually





RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Is it a new one? Because there was one that came out a while back that was like that.





Words Of Wisdom said:


> I think the report is true. I like both Paige and AJ, I prefer AJ though, complete package IMO. But, one thing I'll say, this company really will be better when HHH is in complete control and charge.





SalisburySuperkick said:


> Could be. The more I hear about Dunn, the more I dislike him. Not being a fan of accents? What the hell is that about? I could have guessed Vince wouldn't be a fan of her "alternative" appearance, but she's damn gorgeous, and she has talent. So does AJ. They _should_ be the top two.
> 
> I like AJ slightly more because she's a better all-around talent currently. I'll say this. The WWE needs more AJs and Paiges and less freaking Eva Maries.





Empress said:


> It's a new one. It's in the General Section and more detailed.





islesfan13 said:


> HHH needs to takeover:mark:





Bad For Business said:


> No it won't, unless you enjoy the idea of a Orton V Batista V Reigns main event every stinking PPV.


I just read that atrocity. *I say Vince NEEDS T STEP DOWN NOW. AND KEVIN DUNN NEEDS TO JUST GET HIS ASS FIRED! WILL GIVE A MORE DETAILED, RAGE FILLED TAKE ON THIS TOMORROW AFTER WORK. IF IT COMES OFF LIKE A RANT I REALLY DON'T CARE!

YOU ALL HAVE A BLESSED NIGHT, AND ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR ALLOWING ME TO BE APART OF THIS THREAD. I LOVE IT HERE.*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Bad For Business said:


> No it won't, unless you enjoy the idea of a Orton V Batista V Reigns main event every stinking PPV.


I feel that's the Vince way, the match you just mentioned. At least with HHH he likes the younger guys and is willing to actually give them a chance.


----------



## Bad For Business

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I feel that's the Vince way, the match you just mentioned. At least with HHH he likes the younger guys and is willing to actually give them a chance.


HHH likes his guys and only his guys. Granted, at least Ambrose, Rollins and Cesaro might get a push, but on the flipside he likes Reigns. if it means 10 years of Reigns, then i'm willing to swallow my pride and stick with Vince.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's been fairly obvious actually, even without a report that Paige is a HHH girl, while AJ is Vince's favorite. I don't see why Vince thinks there's only room for one diva at the top. And that stuff about Kevin Dunn hating accents is so typical Dunn. Way to show yourselves as a "global" brand and sign international superstars only to not like them because of their accents. She's not American, I have no idea what they were expecting. I can understand her perfectly fine and I even think it's kinda hot 

Almost all NXT products recently are HHH guys/gals to an extent- The Shield, Wyatts, Bo Dallas, Paige etc. Vince seems to have taken a liking to Rusev, the Shield pretty much can't be buried right now, Bray would have been huge if Cena didn't happen and Bo started off pretty great despite cooling down somewhat. I'm pretty sure HHH had a major role to play in getting Emma rehired too.


----------



## Oakue

I think if there is one thing everyone can agree on no matter who you are a fan of it's that Kevin Dunn is an inbred fuck who no one will ever miss.


----------



## Empress

Oakue said:


> I think if there is one thing everyone can agree on no matter who you are a fan of it's that Kevin Dunn is an inbred fuck who no one will ever miss.


Truly. I'm convinced he has to be blackmailing Vince. Unless Vince really has lost it and is just easy to manipulate now.


----------



## trademarklas

Paige has now been Scott Hall approved.








:bow


----------



## Vox Machina

Hey yo. He should do a survey on Twitter about the divas. It's awesome that he likes Paige.


----------



## MERPER

I've been saying for a while now that Paige is the best women's wrestler, skills wise, they have right now and probably the best in a decade or more...

She sells moves well, pulls off some really solid ones and is a joy to watch and it has nothing to do with sex appeal because she isn't my type... I just actually like watching her wrestle


----------



## Joshi Judas

Its no coincidence. HHH loves Paige and I've also seen X PAC tweet his support few months back. That Clique hive mind :


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

RAVEN said:


> Its no coincidence. HHH loves Paige and I've also seen X PAC tweet his support few months back. That Clique hive mind :



*Notice the hands.*


----------



## tommo010

TD Stinger said:


> I get what you're saying. It would be very fitting for AJ to lose her cool and cost herself her title. But I just think it's a little too soon for Paige to get the belt back. I truly think this storyline could rage on for a few more months. I just feel like AJ should hold onto the belt a little bit longer.
> 
> And I didn't say DQ, I said to do a double pin. A match where there is no winner. So then both women can claim the should hold the belt. And I think that could lead to some very interesting segments between the two. This leads to NOC where both claim to be the real champion. And after that, these two could still continue. Maybe mix in the Bella Twins (if Nikki does turn heel) so b/c Paige and AJ going one on one too many times wouldn't be best for business. And yes, I know The Bellas are not the most popular on this thread, but both have improved as performers IMO and could really spice things up.
> 
> I would have no problem w/ your scenario. But this is the way I think things should transpire to prolong this feud.


I was using DQ as an example as it has been mentioned multiple times I just feel this early in the feud Paige needs a solid legit W over AJ behind her this ideally should have been done in the build up to Summerslam in a non title match but the more they kept AJ and Paige confrontations apart made me think the whole plan is put the title on Paige because the way this feud is playing out it needs the heel being the champion and babyface chasing, Paige is seemingly a manipulative character and by all accounts in AJs head now, logically the final piece of Paige's masterplan is to take away AJ's "baby" and this needs to happen to progress the feud in a logical way. 

Is it too early to make Paige a champion again? it's possible yes but it also could be the catalyst needed to further progress Paige's new character on the main roster we just won't know unless it's given a chance, I have no doubt's AJ will eventually win this feud and for her to win this feud and not make it look like a Paige burial she needs to lose her title before winning it back as the hero of the story because if AJ holds the title for the entirety of this feud she may as well have been the heel all along.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

By hating accents you take away that [WORLD] flavor in [WORLD] Wrestling entertainment.
What does he want? Just american accents. Im sorry [No im not sorry]!!

Kevin dunn sounds like one boring ass mother fucker!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige as a member of either the nwo/ Dx/The Clique!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> *Notice the hands.*


:bow:moyes1:banderas

I think the one former WWE star throwing Paige their support that I enjoyed the most to read about was Victoria. Her being a Paige fan really brought a smile to my face :

Also, fpalm at fannypacks :aryalol


----------



## PUNKY

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Is it a new one? Because there was one that came out a while back that was like that.


Taken from the general section. 


While Paul Levesque, famously known as Triple H, may be gaining in influence and gearing up to take over WWE from father-in-law Vince McMahon one day, the passing of the torch has yet to officially happen.

McMahon is still "in charge," as it were, even if you would assume his influence is decreasing as Triple H takes over. This odd power-sharing situation is causing increasing confusion, with certain wrestlers being pushed, then falling down the card suddenly. Some of these frustrating 'Start-and-Stop' pushes can be attributed to Triple H and Vince's differing views on wrestlers.

Dave Meltzer mentioned in his subscribers-only Wrestling Observer Newsletter back in May that many people in WWE aren't sure who is supposed to have the final word: "It's been noted to us what an impossible position Paul Levesque has been put in when it comes to talent relations, because Vince McMahon is still the guy making all the final calls, and he changes his mind frequently. It's become a big frustration of talent that they are told a certain direction by Levesque, and then Levesque is put in the position of having to get with the talent again and explain that what he told them before isn't happening."

*Of WWE talent Triple H and Vince don't see eye-to-eye on, two names that come to mind are Paige and AJ Lee. It is said that Triple H "infinitely" prefers Paige to AJ, whereas Vince likes AJ much more than Paige.*

*Triple H adores Paige, so much so that he willing to get her over at all costs, even at the expense of AJ. The 21-year-old is a product of the WWE Performance Center, which many call Triple H's "baby." His reputation as an executive is riding on the line with the success of WWE's developmental program and the last thing he would want is for "his" guys and girls to flop. Fortunately, after some rough patches, Paige appears to be coming into her own as the star she was projected to be when the company first signed her.
*
Vince, on the otherhand, doesn't "get" Paige and isn't a fan of her alternative look. In only her second week on Raw, JBL made fun of pale skin, and it can only be assumed that the remark was directed by Vince via headset. Why WWE, or Vince if you will, feel the need to bury their own talent, I have no idea.

Another likely reason for Vince not digging Paige too much is her accent, which is quite thick. It is said that WWE's lead producer, Kevin Dunn, HATES accents. This is a big reason why he's not in favor of certain wrestlers, which includes Adam Rose, Justin Gabriel and Sheamus. And when Dunn doesn't like certain wrestlers, he gets in Vince's ear and buries them.

It was also reported recently that of other WWE Superstars Triple H and Vince don't see eye-to-eye on, Adam Rose is a "Triple H Guy" whereas Vince isn't a fan. It's the same thing, but to a lesser extent, with Cesaro.

Although Rose remains undefeated, his push has been irregular thus far. He'll appear on WWE's top-line shows one week, and relegated to WWE Superstars or dark match duty the next. Dave Meltzer of the Wrestling Observer reported recently that Vince's right-hand man, Kevin Dunn buried Rose, which could affect how Vince sees him. Figure Four Weekly editor Bryan Alvarez reported recently that Dunn hates accents, which could explain why he dislikes the South African native.

Cesaro has been subject to those 'Start-and-Stop' pushes as much as anyone. He'll be put over as a big deal one week and portrayed as a non-entity the next. This is in large part due to Vince just not being too into him. Meltzer reported last year that he finds the Swiss grappler to be "boring." This is why his spot on the card fell following a lengthy United States Championship reign.

With WWE stars, Vince's standpoint often comes down to whether he make money off of him or at least fall in line with his preferences. If a wrestler doesn't fit either bill, he or she won't truly be accepted by him.

Source: PWPIX

Vince McMahon and Kevin Dunn's nitpicky and petty approach really pisses me off at times. Hate accents....really?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Paige is just 2 sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet for Kevin Dunn's product.


----------



## trademarklas

A sign of things to come?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

If only that weren't photoshopped.


----------



## trademarklas

I know. Haha, made it in a couple of minutes just to amuse myself.


----------



## Caffore

On that new report, gotta remember here, this is PWPIX (a site mostly devoted to sexy diva pictures I think, although correct me if I am wrong there) spinning on a Meltzers news story from a couple of months ago. So take it with a pinch of salt (or more); it might well be true, I wouldn't be all that suprised, Vince loves AJ, HHH loves Paige, and Dunn is a piece of shit, so it is possible that it is correct, but just don't take this sheet as gospel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's true to an extent. It's well known that Vince likes AJ and Triple H was high on Paige. However, it seems to be greatly exaggerated, and that Triple H is more concerned about not producing anymore NXT failures than pushing Paige above AJ. He's grown so much as a leader that I think he actually knows what's best for business, and it wouldn't be in his best interests to do that at this time.

Just think about how bad it would look on him if yet another callup didn't live up to expectations: Emma, Adam Rose, Bo Dallas(lukewarm reactions), Summer(creative failure, wasted talent), Xavier Woods, etc. Triple H really can't afford to expand this list, or NXT loses weight and all of his work was for nothing.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's true to an extent. It's well known that Vince likes AJ and Triple H was high on Paige. However, it seems to be greatly exaggerated, and that Triple H is more concerned about not producing anymore NXT failures than pushing Paige above AJ. He's grown so much as a leader that I think he actually knows what's best for business, and it wouldn't be in his best interests to do that at this time.
> 
> Just think about how bad it would look on him if yet another callup didn't live up to expectations: Emma, Adam Rose, Bo Dallas(lukewarm reactions), Summer(creative failure, wasted talent), Xavier Woods, etc. Triple H really can't afford to expand this list, or NXT loses weight and all of his work was for nothing.*


Emma and Adam Rose - Both can wrestle, both have gimmicks that would almost certainly stifle them and they have. Will need hardcore repackaging, but are not lost causes.

Bo Dallas - The problem with Bo Dallas is the fact that his shtick, to get him real, true heat, requires there to be babyfaces in the midcard where he is that are truly sympathetic and cared about by the fans. Bo's making the best of it, but fault for that is pretty much all on WWE's continual lack of effort.

Summer Rae - I'm not as high on her as you are, but I can at least say that she could have been used a lot better. I have no idea who in the right mind wanted her to be PG lesbians with Layla.

Xavier Woods - The dude was treated as a geek from the beginning. Again, too bad, the guy is talented.

So what do we have here? It appears as if none from this list failed to get over due to the lack of their own merits. 

What a surprise. :HHH2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Emma and Adam Rose - Both can wrestle, both have gimmicks that would almost certainly stifle them and they have. Will need hardcore repackaging, but are not lost causes.
> 
> Bo Dallas - The problem with Bo Dallas is the fact that his shtick, to get him real, true heat, requires there to be babyfaces in the midcard where he is that are truly sympathetic and cared about by the fans. Bo's making the best of it, but fault for that is pretty much all on WWE's continual lack of effort.
> 
> Summer Rae - I'm not as high on her as you are, but I can at least say that she could have been used a lot better. I have no idea who in the right mind wanted her to be PG lesbians with Layla.
> 
> Xavier Woods - The dude was treated as a geek from the beginning. Again, too bad, the guy is talented.
> 
> So what do we have here? It appears as if none from this list failed to get over due to the lack of their own merits.
> 
> What a surprise. :HHH2


*Agreed on all points. Emma needs to learn how to talk, but her gimmick did screw her over from the start. Adam Rose can talk, but his gimmick absolutely sucks. They were dead on arrival. I could see the same thing happening to Bayley. Bo Dallas can't get heat because he's squashing jobbers and no one gives a fuck. After seeing Xavier Woods speak in the suit, I realized how poorly he's being wasted as a jobber. Summer Rae is the total package for Divas. She can act, talk, wrestle, and be a great heel. She could have been a better version of Maryse, but they relegated her to stereotypical ditsy blonde valet.

What we've learned here is that Triple H needs to be smarter with his call ups. With the exception of Xavier Woods who was immediately jobbing, he just promoted a bunch of people with stupid gimmicks. I think Sami Zayn would be doing fine in the mid card, but for some reason I have a feeling they'll leave him to rot on NXT while Mojo Rawley joins the main roster and ends up a failure within 2 weeks. You can't call up these wacky characters, give them no purpose, and wonder why no one cares about them. It's not 1985 anymore. Stop giving these people stupid gimmicks and let them be themselves. Creative is already incompetent, and you're not doing them any favors by giving them a goofy gimmick to factor in. I think Zayn is one of the few people like Ziggler who can just go out, have a match, and get over with the crowd. This says a lot, knowing my feelings on pure wrestling.*


----------



## p862011

i love emma gimmick personally wwe just was dumb enough to pair her with santino and have her face fandango and summer rae for like 3 months straight


----------



## chargebeam

The more I read about Kevin Dunn, the more I don't understand how he got so far in the company.


----------



## Bearodactyl

trademarklas said:


> Paige has now been Scott Hall approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bow


That conversation on twitter kept going too. Hall's a big fan. Nice to see. 

Oh, and also from Paige's twitter:


PAIGE @RealPaigeWWE · 25 min

A man comes who works on bag check and whispers in my ear "I enjoy watching you" I'm assuming he means TV.

:aryalol :waffle


----------



## RCSheppy

Paige has an underrated twitter, hahahaha.


----------



## A-C-P

chargebeam said:


> The more I read about Kevin Dunn, the more I don't understand how he got so far in the company.


Being a Yes Man for and kissing the ass of :vince2 will get you far in this world apparently :aj3


----------



## islesfan13

RCSheppy said:


> Paige has an underrated twitter, hahahaha.


Paige is hilarious on twitter. Also its no coincidence that most hall of famers enjoy Paige so much and expect great things from her. I would take their word from it over some haters on this site. Also whats funny is that Hall at 55 has the hots for Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

God i cant wait until smackdown to see that aj beat down.
And see how she tries to bounce back and summerslam against paige. I think now we are getting into
the meat of this feud. 

Earlier we were eating side dishes.

I wonder what stone cold steve austin thinks of paige!!
I could easily see her in the ring with austin chugging down some steviewiesers!!


----------



## NJ88

Really cool that Hall tweeted Paige showing his support, seeing guys and girls who have been successes in the business showing they're a fan and recognising talent. I'm sure will always be nice to hear. Good for her.

Smackdown spoilers look good (as long as AJ isn't legit hurt...) and I know people always say that the person coming off better in the final exchange will lose at the PPV, but it's not true at all. This feud looks to me like it's leading to Paige picking up the win, even if that is by DQ. She's in her head, she's injured her, for the feud to work, the plan needs to pay off. I can't think of who AJ could feud with from Summerslam to NOC since both Bella's will be probably feuding, so the final match at NOC seems likely to me. Paige to win and the feud to get into fifth gear.

As for the Triple H liking Paige and Vince liking AJ Lee stuff. It does sound like some of that could be true. There have been reports of HHH being high on Paige for a while now. It's not a bad thing for either of them tbh. They've both got support from high up, neither are going to get 'buried' in the slightest. Both are very talented and both should be heading up the DIVAs division in whatever roles they take imo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> Really cool that Hall tweeted Paige showing his support, seeing guys and girls who have been successes in the business showing they're a fan and recognising talent. I'm sure will always be nice to hear. Good for her.
> 
> Smackdown spoilers look good (as long as AJ isn't legit hurt...) and I know people always say that the person coming off better in the final exchange will lose at the PPV, but it's not true at all. This feud looks to me like it's leading to Paige picking up the win, even if that is by DQ. She's in her head, she's injured her, for the feud to work, the plan needs to pay off. I can't think of who AJ could feud with from Summerslam to NOC since both Bella's will be probably feuding, so the final match at NOC seems likely to me. Paige to win and the feud to get into fifth gear.
> 
> As for the Triple H liking Paige and Vince liking AJ Lee stuff. It does sound like some of that could be true. There have been reports of HHH being high on Paige for a while now. It's not a bad thing for either of them tbh. They've both got support from high up, neither are going to get 'buried' in the slightest. Both are very talented and both should be heading up the DIVAs division in whatever roles they take imo.


*Can we admit that I was not expecting too much when I asked for an aggressive heel turn?*


----------



## islesfan13

NJ88 said:


> Really cool that Hall tweeted Paige showing his support, seeing guys and girls who have been successes in the business showing they're a fan and recognising talent. I'm sure will always be nice to hear. Good for her.
> 
> Smackdown spoilers look good (as long as AJ isn't legit hurt...) and I know people always say that the person coming off better in the final exchange will lose at the PPV, but it's not true at all. This feud looks to me like it's leading to Paige picking up the win, even if that is by DQ. She's in her head, she's injured her, for the feud to work, the plan needs to pay off. I can't think of who AJ could feud with from Summerslam to NOC since both Bella's will be probably feuding, so the final match at NOC seems likely to me. Paige to win and the feud to get into fifth gear.
> 
> As for the Triple H liking Paige and Vince liking AJ Lee stuff. It does sound like some of that could be true. There have been reports of HHH being high on Paige for a while now. It's not a bad thing for either of them tbh. They've both got support from high up, neither are going to get 'buried' in the slightest. Both are very talented and both should be heading up the DIVAs division in whatever roles they take imo.


Lets see, people who think Paige is extremely talented and capable of great things- Scott Hall, Lita, Jim Ross, HHH, Stephanie, The Rock, Booker T, JBL.
People who think she sucks
Those guys from YT and multiple AJ marks.
Whose opinion holds more value?


----------



## NJ88

islesfan13 said:


> Lets see, people who think Paige is extremely talented and capable of great things- Scott Hall, Lita, Jim Ross, HHH, Stephanie, The Rock, Booker T, JBL.
> People who think she sucks
> Those guys from YT and multiple AJ marks.
> Whose opinion holds more value?


You are right. I'd say that the opinions of people who know a bit about the business hold more weight that anyone on youtube and anyone on here. They obviously know what they're talking about, have been around wrestling for years and have had success/knows what it takes to be successful.

Of course people are entitled to their own opinions.



> Can we admit that I was not expecting too much when I asked for an aggressive heel turn?


Sorry Reigns Train, I didn't see your reply! No, not at all. An aggressive heel turn initially is what we got, and it was well received but they had her go back to the 'frenemy' stuff which was a little odd. Although I take comfort in that even without the heel turn we were all hoping for, Paige has performed well and did well with what she's been given. 

She works very well obviously playing the aggressive heel, and I'd love to see that from Summerslam if they continue with the feud, or in fact if they move her on to something else. Being manipulative is absolutely fine, but the fake friends thing I think was probably confusing people more than anything else.


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Can we admit that I was not expecting too much when I asked for an aggressive heel turn?*


You never should've had to ask though, its how she should've debuted IMO. The week after winning the title the way she did she should've came out bragging about how she tricked AJ.

But you know WWE "creative" happened.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> You never should've had to ask though, its how she should've debuted IMO. The week after winning the title the way she did she should've came out bragging about how she tricked AJ.
> 
> But you know WWE "creative" happened.


*
Yeah, she would've gotten massive heat. The reactions would have been "WHO THE FUCK DOES THIS GIRL THINK SHE IS?" But instead it was "Who the fuck is that girl?"*



NJ88 said:


> Sorry Reigns Train, I didn't see your reply! No, not at all. An aggressive heel turn initially is what we got, and it was well received but they had her go back to the 'frenemy' stuff which was a little odd. Although I take comfort in that even without the heel turn we were all hoping for, Paige has performed well and did well with what she's been given.
> 
> She works very well obviously playing the aggressive heel, and I'd love to see that from Summerslam if they continue with the feud, or in fact if they move her on to something else. Being manipulative is absolutely fine, but the fake friends thing I think was probably confusing people more than anything else.


*I agree. The fans seemed to give her obligatory mild boos during a gap in her poem. "Like...I guess we're supposed to boo now?" The rest of the segment was met with silence.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yeah, she would've gotten massive heat. The reactions would have been "WHO THE FUCK DOES THIS GIRL THINK SHE IS?" But instead it was "Who the fuck is that girl?"*
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree. The fans seemed to give her obligatory mild boos during a gap in her poem. "Like...I guess we're supposed to boo now?" The rest of the segment was met with silence.*


I just can't see how people whose JOB it is to put on this TV show miss stuff like this. Oh b/c AJ was technically heel Paige should be a "nothing" face. But if they were paying attention they would know AJ was being cheered and treated as the face by the crowd in the AJ vs the divas locker room at WM.

They had a real chance to have an actual heel diva that draws heat, but completely missed it and are now trying to make up for it 4 months to late.


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yeah, she would've gotten massive heat. The reactions would have been "WHO THE FUCK DOES THIS GIRL THINK SHE IS?" But instead it was "Who the fuck is that girl?"*
> 
> *I agree. The fans seemed to give her obligatory mild boos during a gap in her poem. "Like...I guess we're supposed to boo now?" The rest of the segment was met with silence.*


Yeh it's a bit confusing. During a promo, you usually know what to boo at, but Paige's character has been a little sketchy and she's not actually saying anything horrible, just being a bit sarcastic/insincere. Then again, character wise, her plan is to confuse AJ Lee and get inside her head. Possibly once her plan either A) Doesn't work and she loses or B) Does work and she wins. She'll take the mask off and be the aggressive heel most people want her to be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> I just can't see how people whose JOB it is to put on this TV show miss stuff like this. Oh b/c AJ was technically heel Paige should be a "nothing" face. But if they were paying attention they would know AJ was being cheered and treated as the face by the crowd in the AJ vs the divas locker room at WM.
> 
> They had a real chance to have an actual heel diva that draws heat, but completely missed it and are now trying to make up for it 4 months to late.


*It's an uphill battle, but if she keeps doing this instead of being a cutesy idol worshiper, she'll get over.*


----------



## Bearodactyl

islesfan13 said:


> Lets see, people who think Paige is extremely talented and capable of great things- Scott Hall, Lita, Jim Ross, HHH, Stephanie, The Rock, Booker T, JBL.
> People who think she sucks
> Those guys from YT and multiple AJ marks.
> Whose opinion holds more value?


Victoria needs to be in that list too, HUGE Paige fan that one. Tweeting back and forth with Sweet Saraya about how proud she must be, etc. Regal obviously too. I guess it doesn't change your point, just dotting some i's and crossing some t's.. :waffle


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I do see paige ditching that stuff. And going down a more gritty path.


----------



## NJ88

> Afterward, Paige hit her finisher on A.J. directly in the head.


Just read that regarding Smackdown...how can you hit the Paige Turner directly in the head??


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> Just read that regarding Smackdown...how can you hit the Paige Turner directly in the head??


*I would assume it's the Rampaige unless the Paige Turner botched again.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *I would assume it's the Rampaige unless the Paige Turner botched again.*


Even if it is the RamPaige, its a modified DDT so the "right in the head" part is kind of redundant


----------



## NJ88

Fingers crossed.


----------



## tailhook

What the AJ vs Paige match @ SS really needs is a good razor blade.

If Paige actually busted AJ open before pinning her, the heat would be immense haha. I could see people being like legit shocked that they'd let them do that.

And I'm sure its not the first time Paige has used a razor blade before /snicker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Even if it is the RamPaige, its a modified DDT so the "right in the head" part is kind of redundant


*Which scares me, but I'm sure there would be a report out of AJ is legitimately injured.*


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *Which scares me, but I'm sure there would be a report out of AJ is legitimately injured.*


I think it's definitely the Paige Turner, because I read someone describing it as 'continuing the trend of the move looking awful' or something. *Sigh* use the Rampaige, it looks so much better.

If AJ was injured, something would have come out about it I think.


----------



## Kabraxal

NJ88 said:


> I think it's definitely the Paige Turner, because I read someone describing it as 'continuing the trend of the move looking awful' or something. *Sigh* use the Rampaige, it looks so much better.
> 
> If AJ was injured, something would have come out about it I think.


Well, let's not forget how AJ ragdolls for certain moves either. If it's the paige Turner, this could actually look devestating. Really hoping for the Rampaige though.. that is a devestating finisher in any division.


----------



## Caffore

It was a Paige Turner from what I've read, but I also heard that it appeared to be a stomach injury, but that source may have been a lie.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> I think it's definitely the Paige Turner, because I read someone describing it as 'continuing the trend of the move looking awful' or something. *Sigh* use the Rampaige, it looks so much better.
> 
> If AJ was injured, something would have come out about it I think.


*That move has to stop. I'm not making things up when I point out these botches -_-.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Wow.I cannot wait to see that. I hope its a real great physical match
on both girls parts. The back and forth stuff is much more fun to watch.

It seems paige has really upped her game. 
Summerslam cant get here soon enough.


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *That move has to stop. I'm not making things up when I point out these botches -_-.*


The move never looks good. It's been done in various different ways and even when looking a little better, still looks rubbish. She should stick to the Rampaige, and the PTO.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

AJ isn't legit injured, there would've been something about it on WWE.com on Tuesday. But when you've got a move that sucks as much as the Paige Turner does, you pretty much have to take a lesson from the HBK Summerslam 2005 school of bumping if you want it to look good at AJ's size.


----------



## A-C-P

The "PaigeTurner" move is just to dependent on both parties to look good, and even if its done completely right at times it can look bad. I wish the WWE would just let her use the RamPaige, but that's probably to "high impact" for a diva unk2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> AJ isn't legit injured, there would've been something about it on WWE.com on Tuesday. But when you've got a move that sucks as much as the Paige Turner does, you pretty much have to take a lesson from the HBK Summerslam 2005 school of bumping if you want it to look good at AJ's size.














A-C-P said:


> The "PaigeTurner" move is just to dependent on both parties to look good, and even if its done completely right at times it can look bad. I wish the WWE would just let her use the RamPaige, but that's probably to "high impact" for a diva unk2


*They let her use it on Naomi twice :aj3*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *They let her use it on Naomi twice :aj3*


I know that's why I don't get why she can't use it all the time as her "finisher" I was more referring to the old "report" that :vince doesn't want the divas ever looking better in the ring than the male superstars.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@NJ88 Didn't quote you because you're right. No argument here. The move always sucked. Not sure why people try to defend it.*



A-C-P said:


> I know that's why I don't get why she can't use it all the time as her "finisher" I was more referring to the old "report" that :vince doesn't want the divas ever looking better in the ring than the male superstars.


*That's horseshit and Vince needs to be slapped if it's true.*


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *@NJ88 Didn't quote you because you're right. No argument here. The move always sucked. Not sure why people try to defend it.*
> 
> 
> 
> *That's horseshit and Vince needs to be slapped if it's true.*


Well it was a "dirtsheet" report so you know


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> Well it was a "dirtsheet" report so you know


*Honestly Paige's Edgecator variation is much better than the PTO. I'm starting to wonder why they don't allow her to do that either.*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *Can we admit that I was not expecting too much when I asked for an aggressive heel turn?*


I think you're gonna get your wish at Summerslam I'm fully expecting a full on aggressive match from Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

With exception of the last few months. If you look at it.The divas do
tend to get a backseat to the male roster. Thats why divas matches are like
if you blink just once. They are done.

Its like they are saying hurry it up girls.
Its sausage time.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

See 1:58 for information regarding women's matches looking too good.


----------



## Empress

The Reigns Train said:


>


One of the many reasons why HBK is one of the GOATs. Hogan deserved that shit! 

But obviously AJ is just selling her any reported injury. If she were legit hurt, there would have been something mentioned by now.


----------



## NJ88

^^^^^Holy crap, that's just awful. I didn't even realise. How in the world can you be criticise for 'being too good'??

I suddenly miss Michelle McCool and Melina...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> See 1:58 for information regarding women's matches looking too good.


*Fucking wow, it's true :floyd1. Save us Jericho!!!!*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think the paige turner is a hard move to gauge. Its not just paige.
Im dont think any wrestler could pull that move off without it looking iffy.

So its the move. Not the mover.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Love Jericho, but bless that Fit Finlay!


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

NJ88 said:


> ^^^^^Holy crap, that's just awful. I didn't even realise. How in the world can you be criticise for 'being too good'??
> 
> I suddenly miss Michelle McCool and Melina...





The Reigns Train said:


> *Fucking wow, it's true :floyd1. Save us Jericho!!!!*


I think Fit Finlay is more likely to save the Divas than Jericho. He really should be the one exclusively laying out their matches.

And this is why, as someone who is a fan of Paige the person, I am happy that she's probably making tons of money. But as a fan of Paige the wrestler, I want her out of WWE, and this is why I will forever not judge anyone as a wrestler in WWE if I've seen them do better in other companies, especially the women. I really wish that either TNA could be stable or ROH had a women's division.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think medusa could be some help in the department as well.


----------



## PUNKY

islesfan13 said:


> *Lets see, people who think Paige is extremely talented and capable of great things- Scott Hall, Lita, Jim Ross, HHH, Stephanie, The Rock, Booker T, JBL.
> People who think she sucks
> Those guys from YT and multiple AJ marks.
> Whose opinion holds more value?*


Your absolutely right isles Iv'e noticed a lot of former wrestlers praising paige, The list above and also mick foley xpac victoria etc. That says a lot. :dance


The Reigns Train said:


> *Which scares me, but I'm sure there would be a report out of AJ is legitimately injured.*


Yeah i was worried for aj at first but thinking about it now she must be kayfabe hurt cos like you said it'd be on wwe.com if it was a real injury. 


The Reigns Train said:


> *@NJ88 Didn't quote you because you're right. No argument here. The move always sucked. Not sure why people try to defend it.*


Yeah iv'e always thought the paige turner was the weakest of her finishers. Iv'e seen some executed perfectly but it's always hit and miss depending on who the opponent is. I just don't like the move to be honest, Much prefer the Rampaige. :agree: 

I haven't had a chance to watch raw yet but i'm hearing aj lost to Eva marie ? :lol And paige write a beautiful poem. : Anyway off to watch it now, hopefully it's a decent seg.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Here's something I'd like you guys to discuss, I touched on this briefly earlier in the thread with islesfan13, however I would love to hear more vibes from other people within this thread here in regards to this ... and that is ... 

*Once the Paige/AJ feud is said and done ... where do you think Paige will go in the WWE?*

Will she continue to be pushed into major feuds or will she be slowly taken out of the picture the same way Alica and other diva's have been? I do feel that once this is over and she no longer has the title ... that AJ will be the one who continues the more solid push, I'm not sure what longevity Paige's push has on the main roster, which I DO hope is a lot (I absolutely love Paige!) ... but I do feel that even if she wins the title at Summerslam, once she's dropped the title (be it to AJ or whoever) ... she's probably going to be pretty pushed down on the roster ... it's like is this Paige/AJ feud her peak?

I'm not sure if Paige will win the title at Summerslam (she might do) ... or if AJ will retain and Paige will maybe have one more PPV match with her for the belt ... but it's either a case of Paige having another divas title run until that's up ... or not having another title run and AJ going into the picture with some other Diva (Maybe Nikki or something) .... so what are your thoughts?

I'd like you guys to answer this honestly, not out of bias etc... so debate on this from a neutral ground.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> *Once the Paige/AJ feud is said and done ... where do you think Paige will go in the WWE?*
> 
> I'd like you guys to answer this honestly, not out of bias etc... so debate on this from a neutral ground.


*I'm not trolling when I say this: NXT is the best place for Paige right now. She's still finding herself, there's nowhere to go but down after AJ, she can have better matches, and she can team with Becky Lynch to fulfill your fantasies.

The Divas roster is a total joke, and this notion is reinforced when Stephanie and Brie are getting 20 minute segments. WWE creative cannot focus on more than two sets of girls, so they either get jobbed out or completely wasted, which leads to no credible adversaries. No one is interested in any of the girls right now, and a Nikki Bella heel turn will be more catered to the Authority storyline than to the Divas division until she gets her sister off television. I'd say call up Sasha Banks, but they wouldn't know how to use her right now either.

With all that said, Paige is better off on NXT because the crowd wouldn't take her seriously feuding with the current roster. The sentiment would be "Oh boy, another Paige squash :StephenA."*


----------



## NJ88

I, like most people, think that this feud will end with AJ Lee being champion. However I don't think they'll just forget about Paige.

I think there are a few options which I wouldn't mind seeing:

1. She joins The Authority.

After Summerslam, I assume one of the Bellas will turn and feud with the other at NOC. Once that's over, I still expect Stephanie to be waging war on one DIVA or another, and I could see Paige coming along as the chosen wrestler for Steph to almost represent her (would fit with the Trips being high on her thing, even in kayfabe). At the moment, both characters are actually very similar. Both are incredibly insincere, so they would fit together fine. The Authority could give her some much needed exposure before she starts making waves in the title scene again.

2. She becomes a valet

I know, a lot of people wouldn't actually like this idea because Paige is a wrestler, now some arm candy etc. But some of the best DIVAs were valet's to big stars and it wasn't detrimental. Chyna with Trips, Lita with Edge, Trish with Christian/Jericho, AJ Lee with...almost everyone. With the right guy, she could really continue to come into her own. Once Barrett returns (yeh I know, a UK pairing) I think they would actually work really well together, especially if he moves back up the card on return. 

3. She feuds with Natalya

We kind of saw the start of something going on between them on Smackdown and working a program would be pretty cool too see. Have Paige play the arrogant, aggressive, young upstart and have Nattie try to 'teach her some respect'. It's Nattie's best role and Paige would be the perfect person to be her foil in that way. The matches should be brilliant too.

Either way, I have confidence they won't just throw her to the kerb once the feud is done. There are a few things she could do to keep her ticking over before she challenges for the title again, which it's fresh and people are wanting to see it properly.

^^^Reigns Train: Going back to NXT would be detrimental to her now. Transitioning from NXT to WWE is tough enough, to get used to the big crowds, to be able to speak in front of big crowds etc going back and having to do it all again would be a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## Vox Machina

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> *Once the Paige/AJ feud is said and done ... where do you think Paige will go in the WWE?*


If I'm being simply objective, I think she will either join or create some sort of stable. The Authority could be a good place for her. :steph isn't really a wrestler despite the feud she's in, so having Paige would help. Becoming a valet while they figure out what to do is also an option.

Now, in fantasy land, I'd have Bray Wyatt break away from Rowan and Harper since his (absolutely awesome) gimmick and his momentum with it reached a screeching halt after being with Cena, have him more crazy and have Paige do his dirty work on the divas.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> 1. She joins The Authority.
> 
> After Summerslam, I assume one of the Bellas will turn and feud with the other at NOC. Once that's over, I still expect Stephanie to be waging war on one DIVA or another, and I could see Paige coming along as the chosen wrestler for Steph to almost represent her (would fit with the Trips being high on her thing, even in kayfabe). At the moment, both characters are actually very similar. Both are incredibly insincere, so they would fit together fine. The Authority could give her some much needed exposure before she starts making waves in the title scene again.


*Good way for Triple H to prevent her from getting buried :hunter*



NJ88 said:


> 2. She becomes a valet
> 
> I know, a lot of people wouldn't actually like this idea because Paige is a wrestler, now some arm candy etc. But some of the best DIVAs were valet's to big stars and it wasn't detrimental. Chyna with Trips, Lita with Edge, Trish with Christian/Jericho, AJ Lee with...almost everyone. With the right guy, she could really continue to come into her own. Once Barrett returns (yeh I know, a UK pairing) I think they would actually work really well together, especially if he moves back up the card on return.


*
The difference is all of those girls were valets BEFORE they became established names. This would be taking two steps back, more so than NXT.*



NJ88 said:


> 3. She feuds with Natalya
> 
> We kind of saw the start of something going on between them on Smackdown and working a program would be pretty cool too see. Have Paige play the arrogant, aggressive, young upstart and have Nattie try to 'teach her some respect'. It's Nattie's best role and Paige would be the perfect person to be her foil in that way. The matches should be brilliant too.


*This has been done to death and I can tell you the crowd wouldn't be interested. Natalya already did it to AJ and she isn't half as credible as she was 3 years ago. Even then, she always sucked on the mic, so there'd just be awkward and cringeworthy segments. Thankfully, Beth Phoenix did most of the talking.*



NJ88 said:


> ^^^Reigns Train: Going back to NXT would be detrimental to her now. Transitioning from NXT to WWE is tough enough, to get used to the big crowds, to be able to speak in front of big crowds etc going back and having to do it all again would be a waste of time in my opinion.


*Well, it's better than ending up like the female Cesaro :draper2
No one gives a shit about any of the Diva faces.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I say call up the ascension. Pair paige with them. And call there stable
THE DARK LIGHT SYNDICATE!!!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm not trolling when I say this: NXT is the best place for Paige right now. She's still finding herself, there's nowhere to go but down after AJ, she can have better matches, and she can team with Becky Lynch to fulfill your fantasies.
> 
> The Divas roster is a total joke, and this notion is reinforced when Stephanie and Brie are getting 20 minute segments. WWE creative cannot focus on more than two sets of girls, so they either get jobbed out or completely wasted, which leads to no credible adversaries. No one is interested in any of the girls right now, and a Nikki Bella heel turn will be more catered to the Authority storyline than to the Divas division until she gets her sister off television. I'd say call up Sasha Banks, but they wouldn't know how to use her right now either.
> 
> With all that said, Paige is better off on NXT because the crowd wouldn't take her seriously feuding with the other girls. The sentiment would be "Oh boy, another Paige squash."*


In regards to the finding yourself thing, I can see where you're coming from but don't completely agree, let me explain ... I think that Paige deep down has always known where her strength's are and what she's best at and I think that the WWE are finally giving her this to run with, while playing the face role she was playing, I kinda got the feeling she wanted to get her teeth into being a heel, some say being a heel is easier than being a face, you just have to be a jerk and do jerky things ... where as a face, you have to get over ... and that's not always easy, however some people are also natural and more comfortable in heels roles too, think Orton for example, I think it's more about the WWE finding Paige's feet than Paige herself, if that makes sense ... it's like she knows the role she will be best in, but the WWE don't give her this fully because they control the role the wrestlers play, so it's more down to the WWE and the writers to know what is right for her and for them to know her better ... if this makes sense? 

I completely agree with you about the Nikki heel turn, the authority storyline etc... I think this authority thing is a huge exception, simply because of how things went with Daniel Bryan etc.. it evolved into what we're seeing on screen now ... until Bryan comes back of course (be whenever that may be), I completely agree with you in regards to all that.



NJ88 said:


> I, like most people, think that this feud will end with AJ Lee being champion. However I don't think they'll just forget about Paige.
> 
> I think there are a few options which I wouldn't mind seeing:
> 
> 1. She joins The Authority.
> 
> After Summerslam, I assume one of the Bellas will turn and feud with the other at NOC. Once that's over, I still expect Stephanie to be waging war on one DIVA or another, and I could see Paige coming along as the chosen wrestler for Steph to almost represent her (would fit with the Trips being high on her thing, even in kayfabe). At the moment, both characters are actually very similar. Both are incredibly insincere, so they would fit together fine. The Authority could give her some much needed exposure before she starts making waves in the title scene again.
> 
> 2. She becomes a valet
> 
> I know, a lot of people wouldn't actually like this idea because Paige is a wrestler, now some arm candy etc. But some of the best DIVAs were valet's to big stars and it wasn't detrimental. Chyna with Trips, Lita with Edge, Trish with Christian/Jericho, AJ Lee with...almost everyone. With the right guy, she could really continue to come into her own. Once Barrett returns (yeh I know, a UK pairing) I think they would actually work really well together, especially if he moves back up the card on return.
> 
> 3. She feuds with Natalya
> 
> We kind of saw the start of something going on between them on Smackdown and working a program would be pretty cool too see. Have Paige play the arrogant, aggressive, young upstart and have Nattie try to 'teach her some respect'. It's Nattie's best role and Paige would be the perfect person to be her foil in that way. The matches should be brilliant too.
> 
> Either way, I have confidence they won't just throw her to the kerb once the feud is done. There are a few things she could do to keep her ticking over before she challenges for the title again, which it's fresh and people are wanting to see it properly.
> 
> ^^^Reigns Train: Going back to NXT would be detrimental to her now. Transitioning from NXT to WWE is tough enough, to get used to the big crowds, to be able to speak in front of big crowds etc going back and having to do it all again would be a waste of time in my opinion.


The Authority angle sounds good and is a possibility I hadn't actually thought about, depending on what is still going on there with The Bella's, it could be a good angle actually and a possibility, of course there would need to be a reason for Paige to be in that role so it does depend on what the authority are doing at this point, if the Steph/Bella's thing is over and done with, I'm not overly sure where it would fit in.

The valet thing, I also when I first read this turned my nose up a little, but as I read through with an open mind (as I often do) ... I can see it from your perspective, I don't see it happening with Barrett (though it would be pretty good) ... I just don't feel Barrett is going to get that much of a storyline to entail this, but although I did turn my nose up initially ... after reading through, I don't think it would be a bad thing if she did go into something like that, I wouldn't be disappointed put it that way and she'd still be on TV .. which is good!

The Natalya thing though, I also like the idea you mentioned but I just think it'd be a no go, simply because they don't really write that much for diva's other than the main title picture, there wouldn't be much substance in that Natalya/Paige thing as I think that could only go so far up until the one match .... kinda reminds me of the whole Cameron thing where she interrupted Paige during her interview, it was a small little build up and little storyline to that match or the Cameron/Naomi break up ... and that was it, it's not substantial enough for them to write something for diva's with I don't think, they'd probably see it as pointless without much substance I feel, although I do personally like the idea of it, I think it would be very brief.

Of course, I could be wrong, this is all just opinion and not fact personally, I do hope that Paige goes on to do a lot more in the WWE and doesn't get pushed back too much, she may go back quite a bit and later down the line make a comeback (she potentially has a long career ahead of her) ... but those kinda things also become pretty brief, it's a shame really and I think the WWE are going with AJ over anyone, then possibly The Bella's after and who knows who else that comes and goes within the title picture or the diva's themselves, without sounding contradicting, I do feel that Paige has a long career ahead of her and a good long career in the WWE also ... but I do also feel that once this run with Paige has all been said and done, she could end up being a diva we see every now and again but with nothing substantial behind her .... like will they ever write as much for Paige as they have done recently or is this her peak in the WWE when it comes to writing and storyline for her?

I mean, Alicia Fox seemed to get the push recently, but even that was temporary .... and it wasn't really leading anywhere for her in the long run ... it takes a lot for them to write for a diva and they seem to be pretty much invested in AJ Lee more than anyone, which in today's WWE ... is usually the case of favouring one talent and the rest are just pawns in the game.

That's just my thoughts really


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *Good way for Triple H to prevent her from getting buried :hunter*
> 
> 
> *
> The difference is all of those girls were valets BEFORE they became established names. This would be taking two steps back, more so than NXT.*
> 
> 
> 
> *This has been done to death and I can tell you the crowd wouldn't be interested. Natalya already did it to AJ and she isn't half as credible as she was 3 years ago. Even then, she always sucked on the mic, so there'd just be awkward and cringeworthy segments. Thankfully, Beth Phoenix did most of the talking.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, it's better than ending up like the female Cesaro :draper2
> No one gives a shit about any of the Diva faces.*


Lita was already established when she teamed with Edge, and Trish was pretty much there when she teamed with Christian (she'd already been champion I believe?). I don't think it would be taking two steps back, if it was with a well established and pushed superstar it would be probably be worth it imo. Would give her a chance to develop character wise, get in big storylines and continue to make a name for herself.

What use would going back down to NXT actually do? She'd be competing but having hardly anyone actually watch. That's literally the epitome of taking a step backwards...because she would be going...back. :side:


----------



## Bearodactyl

NJ88 said:


> I, like most people, think that this feud will end with AJ Lee being champion. However I don't think they'll just forget about Paige.
> 
> I think there are a few options which I wouldn't mind seeing:
> 
> 1. She joins The Authority.
> 
> After Summerslam, I assume one of the Bellas will turn and feud with the other at NOC. Once that's over, I still expect Stephanie to be waging war on one DIVA or another, and I could see Paige coming along as the chosen wrestler for Steph to almost represent her (would fit with the Trips being high on her thing, even in kayfabe). At the moment, both characters are actually very similar. Both are incredibly insincere, so they would fit together fine. The Authority could give her some much needed exposure before she starts making waves in the title scene again.
> 
> 2. She becomes a valet
> 
> I know, a lot of people wouldn't actually like this idea because Paige is a wrestler, now some arm candy etc. But some of the best DIVAs were valet's to big stars and it wasn't detrimental. Chyna with Trips, Lita with Edge, Trish with Christian/Jericho, AJ Lee with...almost everyone. With the right guy, she could really continue to come into her own. Once Barrett returns (yeh I know, a UK pairing) I think they would actually work really well together, especially if he moves back up the card on return.
> 
> 3. She feuds with Natalya
> 
> We kind of saw the start of something going on between them on Smackdown and working a program would be pretty cool too see. Have Paige play the arrogant, aggressive, young upstart and have Nattie try to 'teach her some respect'. It's Nattie's best role and Paige would be the perfect person to be her foil in that way. The matches should be brilliant too.
> 
> Either way, I have confidence they won't just throw her to the kerb once the feud is done. There are a few things she could do to keep her ticking over before she challenges for the title again, which it's fresh and people are wanting to see it properly.
> 
> ^^^Reigns Train: Going back to NXT would be detrimental to her now. Transitioning from NXT to WWE is tough enough, to get used to the big crowds, to be able to speak in front of big crowds etc going back and having to do it all again would be a waste of time in my opinion.


I love EVERYTHING about this post. Heartbroken I can't rep you right now :grande

On idea #1, I have been thinking that as well, and it COULD work. That would have to be a long term thing though, because her turning away from Steph eventually is a faceturn if ever I saw one and I want (dare I say need) her to stay heel. So I'm sceptical on this idea because of that reason, because I'm not sure how long an authority angle could last, and a faceturn can't happen late enough in her career (for now).

On idea #2, I'm not sure on the valet-ing (though BNB would make a good choice if so), but I WOULD most definitely support a storyline that somehow intersects with the guys. I think guy-diva interaction (when it's a high enough lvl star, not Xavier Woods or Fandango) can definitely elevate a diva to a higher lvl. Hence, I approve.

On idea #3, I think the way they tweet eachother already kinda speaks volumes. They both WANT to feud together, I think Paige really looks up to Nattie irl, and I think Nattie really enjoyes feuding with Paige as well (it sure comes across that way). So despite of Nattie frequently sucking on the mic imho, I really do look forward to this feud. With or without the title.

As for the Paige back to NXT thing, I think sending her back to the minors after such a high profile major league debut would really portray Paige as failed, and I think sending out that message doesn't benefit anybody. I also think that it wouldn't benefit the division keeping her down... which is equally important to me to be truthful.


----------



## islesfan13

Paige going over AJ is what I truly believe is the plan. I said it before and I will say it again, Paige will go over eventually and it wont be because of Vince or HHH. It will be because of AJ. AJ has a ton of respect for Paige and if there is one girl she would like to pass the torch or share it with, its Paige and certainly not a Bella.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

islesfan13 said:


> Paige going over AJ is what I truly believe is the plan. I said it before and I will say it again, Paige will go over eventually and it wont be because of Vince or HHH. It will be because of AJ. AJ has a ton of respect for Paige and if there is one girl she would like to pass the torch or share it with, its Paige and certainly not a Bella.


I don't really think it's AJ choice though in regards to this.


----------



## islesfan13

Bearodactyl said:


> I love EVERYTHING about this post. Heartbroken I can't rep you right now :grande
> 
> On idea #1, I have been thinking that as well, and it COULD work. That would have to be a long term thing though, because her turning away from Steph eventually is a faceturn if ever I saw one and I want (dare I say need) her to stay heel. So I'm sceptical on this idea because of that reason, because I'm not sure how long an authority angle could last, and a faceturn can't happen late enough in her career (for now).
> 
> On idea #2, I'm not sure on the valet-ing (though BNB would make a good choice if so), but I WOULD most definitely support a storyline that somehow intersects with the guys. I think guy-diva interaction (when it's a high enough lvl star, not Xavier Woods or Fandango) can definitely elevate a diva to a higher lvl. Hence, I approve.
> 
> On idea #3, I think the way they tweet eachother already kinda speaks volumes. They both WANT to feud together, I think Paige really looks up to Nattie irl, and I think Nattie really enjoyes feuding with Paige as well (it sure comes across that way). So despite of Nattie frequently sucking on the mic imho, I really do look forward to this feud. With or without the title.
> 
> As for the Paige back to NXT thing, I think sending her back to the minors after such a high profile major league debut would really portray Paige as failed, and I think sending out that message doesn't benefit anybody. I also think that it wouldn't benefit the division keeping her down... which is equally important to me to be truthful.


Sending Paige to NXT would be the absolute worst move by the WWE in years. They have made questionable moves in the past but they are not that stupid. If the plan was to just feed Paige to AJ from the beginning, HHH would have never made her debut.


----------



## Freeway.86

Regarding Paige going back to NXT, what purpose does that really serve? Rebuilding the Divas division isn't going to be done in NXT. We can plainly see that the NXT division is way better, but that's based on not only the caliber of women in NXT, but also how they are booked. That booking philosophy in WWE needs to change. Moving Paige back there would do significant harm. Paige would be discouraged thinking she's not good enough or she grows resentful of the politics in WWE, the other NXT divas would possibly be nervous about going to the main roster after seeing the golden child of NXT and someone I'm sure they all look up to in Paige get mistreated. What benefit does Paige going back serve? She's been there since 2011, at some point, you need to give someone the chance to sink or swim. What Vince has done has thrown her in the deep end with cement wrapped around her feet.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm not trolling when I say this: NXT is the best place for Paige right now. She's still finding herself, there's nowhere to go but down after AJ, she can have better matches, and she can team with Becky Lynch to fulfill your fantasies.
> 
> The Divas roster is a total joke, and this notion is reinforced when Stephanie and Brie are getting 20 minute segments. WWE creative cannot focus on more than two sets of girls, so they either get jobbed out or completely wasted, which leads to no credible adversaries. No one is interested in any of the girls right now, and a Nikki Bella heel turn will be more catered to the Authority storyline than to the Divas division until she gets her sister off television. I'd say call up Sasha Banks, but they wouldn't know how to use her right now either.
> 
> With all that said, Paige is better off on NXT because the crowd wouldn't take her seriously feuding with the current roster. The sentiment would be "Oh boy, another Paige squash :StephenA."*


NxT would do more harm then good, you don't feud with top diva on the roster then get shipped back to developmental that will be definition of burial and AJ would get blamed for it by many and whether you like it or not she's the future face of the division when AJ hangs up her Chuck Taylors (which will be sooner then most think I fear), after the AJ she's got plenty to do feuds with Nattie, Emma(this one has the grestest potential and could reinvigorate Emma too), Bella's and Summer Rae will all be fresh feuds on the main roster then future call up from NxT? She will almost certainly return to a program with AJ in the future too.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Yeah I don't think the NXT thing is a good idea, I'm just interested to know what you guys think about her longevity once this AJ/Paige feud is said and done, it's like where can she go next after working this, there isn't much out there considering the only main substantial writing and booking for diva's is the title picture, which Paige isn't going to be around forever and I think AJ will be the one to finally carry the belt into the next feud with this.

So what's left for Paige, even the authority storyline wouldn't really be anything that long term, it's a weird one really.


----------



## Vox Machina

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> So what's left for Paige, even the authority storyline wouldn't really be anything that long term, it's a weird one really.


Have her create a heel stable with NXT call-ups and terrorize the divas.

A female Nexus? Yeah. But whatevs.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Have her create a heel stable with NXT call-ups and terrorize the divas.
> 
> A female Nexus? Yeah. But whatevs.


Yeah, the ideas are all great!!! But would the WWE do it ... that's the thing ...


----------



## islesfan13

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah I don't think the NXT thing is a good idea, I'm just interested to know what you guys think about her longevity once this AJ/Paige feud is said and done, it's like where can she go next after working this, there isn't much out there considering the only main substantial writing and booking for diva's is the title picture, which Paige isn't going to be around forever and I think AJ will be the one to finally carry the belt into the next feud with this.
> 
> So what's left for Paige, even the authority storyline wouldn't really be anything that long term, it's a weird one really.


I understand your thinking based on how the division has been the past few years. But I do feel times are changing. For every hater that Paige has, there is another hardcore fan that wants her on their tv. This hasn't been the case since AJ. The WWE will find a way to keep her on as a regular because once AJ leaves Paige is next in line. Paige isn't called the diva of tomorrow for nothing. Its clear that the wwe sees her as being the next face the same way they see Reigns.


----------



## Vox Machina

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, the ideas are all great!!! But would the WWE do it ... that's the thing ...


Honestly I think that's something Triple H _would_ do.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And im sure even aj lee would think sending paige back to nxt 
would be bad idea. There are already established feuds going on down there.

Just having her randomly inserted back in would throw off whats
currently happening. No doubt paige is in the process of improvement and is steadily finding her legs.

Ive seen divas that a far far far worse than paige.
Its this whole wrestling hipster fan thinking that i hate.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Maybe they could do something with this lady.










*"I'mma go tell my mom!"*

*"Hahahahahahaha... oh. O_O"*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Bringing in paiges mom would be awesome!!!! 
Sort of an evil mother/daughter pairing wreaking havoc in the wwe.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Honestly I think that's something Triple H _would_ do.


Aye, but he's butting heads with Vince at the moment isn't he and while Vince is still the main man, that's what goes when push comes to shove.

I think once HHH does take over we'll see a lot of changes, but it's going to be a while, Vince ain't gonna step down anytime soon, I could still see Vince running the WWE like this ...


----------



## Kabraxal

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Aye, but he's butting heads with Vince at the moment isn't he and while Vince is still the main man, that's what goes when push comes to shove.
> 
> I think once HHH does take over we'll see a lot of changes, but it's going to be a while, Vince ain't gonna step down anytime soon, I could still see Vince running the WWE like this ...


Don't even joke about it... the only hope we have right now is for Vince to get out of power... if he can haunt the office and continue on we're all doomed to this type of WWE forever


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I think there's a strong chance that Vince sells the company to somebody else.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I think there's a strong chance that Vince sells the company to somebody else.


Nah, Vince is FAR too stubborn and set in his ways, it's a family tradition and such a heritage to Vince and the McMahon's, that'll never happen.

Vince is way too stubborn to admit defeat too, which isn't really a bad thing ... I don't think he'd be selling the WWE on and I don't think Steph would do this either.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I hope that never happens. Wwe needs to under the mcmahon/levesque umbrella.


----------



## JBLoser

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I think there's a strong chance that Vince sells the company to somebody else.


God, please no. I would rather they stay within the family than sell to someone else.


----------



## RCSheppy

Vince will sell the company to his child, Hornswoggle.


----------



## Bearodactyl

RCSheppy said:


> Vince will sell the company to his child, Hornswoggle.


:topic: You figure Hornswoggle would actually show up for meetings, or just stay at home and communicate via emails he has Michael Cole read out loud? :waffle


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Paige said in an interview a while ago she is a huge Dragon Gate fan (and Classic GAEA Japan she watches as well) this is where she got the Paige Turner aka the Lightning Spiral Suplex.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyVsGNnFcl8


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Paige said in an interview a while ago she is a huge Dragon Gate fan (and Classic GAEA Japan she watches as well) this is where she got the Paige Turner aka the Lightning Spiral Suplex.


Don't think I've seen that interview. Got a link?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Nah sadly not, it was years ago I think before her Shimmer debut with her mom around 2011, if someone does come across it though.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think hers looks as good as the guys in the video.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Paige could make it in the porn industry. Her make-up is so hot.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

To further prove her gaining popularity. Her theme on youtube has 1,043,781 views.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ1vSQRyIdA


----------



## Vox Machina

The Regent Alien. said:


> To further prove her gaining popularity. Her theme on youtube has 1,043,781 views.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ1vSQRyIdA


To be fair, her theme isn't freaking pop hip hop dance hybrid garbage like most other divas.

I like all genres of music, but I'm referring to a specific amalgam of just crap.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

No to me it has kinda of an industrial vibe to it.


----------



## Vox Machina

The Regent Alien. said:


> No to me it has kinda of an industrial vibe to it.


That's what I'm saying. Her theme is different compared to the other divas. So of course it'd have many views for that reason alone. It's a good theme for her.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And fans of hers are often include goths/metal heads/punk rockers.
So that has to be factored in.

And to me her theme isnt crap. Its catchy as hell.
It gets stuck in your head. And with one listen you will be humming it all day long.


----------



## Vox Machina

Mhm, of course. It's by far the best diva theme currently. Hers and Natalya's just for the nostalgia factor of the Hitman theme within it. I've always loved that theme.

I wish AJ had a better theme.


----------



## Freeway.86

They have to update her entrance video. She's been on the main roster 6 months and the best they can do is a bunch of shots of her posing in a studio?


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Leon Knuckles said:


> Paige could make it in the porn industry. Her make-up is so hot.


No, just no!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Mhm, of course. It's by far the best diva theme currently. Hers and Natalya's just for the nostalgia factor of the Hitman theme within it. I've always loved that theme.
> 
> I wish AJ had a better theme.


You can't beat a bit of The Hitman


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Ones taken from years ago. And maybe a more aggressive remix is order.
To mirror her re-found intensity.

ON A SIDE NOTE:
Im talking about paige while eating mcdonalds. Paige has an affinity for the golden arches.


----------



## Vox Machina

All this talk about themes made me start listening to this hour long 100 best wrestling themes. :lmao I miss the days where everyone's theme fit their gimmick perfectly and was usually instrumental (sometimes current songs, but using just riffs and stuff) rather than crap rock radio songs like Alter Bridge stuff.

Of course, there's definitely some great current songs. But in general, they are ugh. Paige's is good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> Lita was already established when she teamed with Edge, and Trish was pretty much there when she teamed with Christian (she'd already been champion I believe?). I don't think it would be taking two steps back, if it was with a well established and pushed superstar it would be probably be worth it imo. Would give her a chance to develop character wise, get in big storylines and continue to make a name for herself.
> 
> What use would going back down to NXT actually do? She'd be competing but having hardly anyone actually watch. That's literally the epitome of taking a step backwards...because she would be going...back. :side:


*Lita and Trish started their careers as valets, broke out, had successful singles careers, THEN became valets for successful superstars. 

Paige only had a bad title run, and assuming she's losing this feud, it wouldn't be a good look for her to be relegated to a non wrestling role immediately after. That would pretty much say "She sucked too much to be in the ring, so we're letting her accompany Barett to stay relevant."

I know you guys don't want to hear it, but NXT is Paige's best option because no one will care about her feuds with the other girls on the main roster. Lets be serious here, people don't really care about THIS feud, so imagine when she goes against that chaisma vacuum Natalya for 4 weeks in a row. It will just be a repeat of her face run without the title.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

sometimes going out to no music. Ive always thought vladimir kozlov was more scary when
he came out with just himself and no music. Instead of the generic rip-off rammstein crap.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Regent Alien. said:


> Ones taken from years ago. And maybe a more aggressive remix is order.
> To mirror her re-found intensity.
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE:
> Im talking about paige while eating mcdonalds. Paige has an affinity for the golden arches.


She looks nice in that picture, all relaxed and casual etc..


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I just wanna kiss her on the cheek and make her giggle!!!

I love her on social media. I wish she had a youtube channel. 
Where she posted video blogs and answered the occasional fan Q & A`S!!!!


----------



## Empress

The Regent Alien. said:


> Ones taken from years ago. And maybe a more aggressive remix is order.
> To mirror her re-found intensity.
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE:
> Im talking about paige while eating mcdonalds. Paige has an affinity for the golden arches.


I haven't had McDonalds in months except for their milkshakes. I'm surprised she loves fast food so much. I would think she'd want to watch her diet but life on the road doesn't always make you eat healthy. She looks cute here. Very casual and relaxed.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think she loves it as a treat every now and then. I dont thinks
shes pounding down big macs every day.

I just know she loves it. Because of this pic and on her documentary.
In the scene where shes skyping with her family. You can see a mcdonalds cup and bag on the floor
and table.


----------



## rpags71

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think she loves it as a treat every now and then. I dont thinks
> shes pounding down big macs every day.
> 
> I just know she loves it. Because of this pic and on her documentary.
> In the scene where shes skyping with her family. You can see a mcdonalds cup and bag on the floor
> and table.


Ya in her magazine interview, she said she loved American fast food. With their travel schedule, and knowing that the wrestlers work out almost every day, she proabaly gets to enjoy it often.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lita and Trish started their careers as valets, broke out, had successful singles careers, THEN became valets for successful superstars.
> 
> Paige only had a bad title run, and assuming she's losing this feud, it wouldn't be a good look for her to be relegated to a non wrestling role immediately after. That would pretty much say "She sucked too much to be in the ring, so we're letting her accompany Barett to stay relevant."
> 
> I know you guys don't want to hear it, but NXT is Paige's best option because no one will care about her feuds with the other girls on the main roster. Lets be serious here, people don't really care about THIS feud, so imagine when she goes against that chaisma vacuum Natalya for 4 weeks in a row. It will just be a repeat of her face run without the title.*


And you don't think that WWE can make the fans at large care about Paige? They certainly will from her spouting poetry, something that truly BELONGS on a professional wrestling show. :lel

If going back to NXT means that WWE's going to put in EFFORT, and let her do something outside the box when she comes back up, then wonderful and I'm for it, but I don't have reason to believe that would be the case.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

rpags71 said:


> Ya in her magazine interview, she said she loved American fast food. With their travel schedule, and knowing that the wrestlers work out almost every day, she proabaly gets to enjoy it often.


Is that interview online anywhere. You think being a fan of hers
that i would have that mag. But i hardly have any money most of the time.


----------



## rpags71

The Regent Alien. said:


> Is that interview online anywhere. You think being a fan of hers
> that i would have that mag. But i hardly have any money most of the time.


I remember someone posting pictures of the interview from the mag in this thread a few weeks ago.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think she loves it as a treat every now and then. I dont thinks
> shes pounding down big macs every day.
> 
> I just know she loves it. Because of this pic and on her documentary.
> In the scene where shes skyping with her family. You can see a mcdonalds cup and bag on the floor
> and table.


She approves!


----------



## tailhook

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lita and Trish started their careers as valets, broke out, had successful singles careers, THEN became valets for successful superstars.
> 
> Paige only had a bad title run, and assuming she's losing this feud, it wouldn't be a good look for her to be relegated to a non wrestling role immediately after. That would pretty much say "She sucked too much to be in the ring, so we're letting her accompany Barett to stay relevant."
> 
> I know you guys don't want to hear it, but NXT is Paige's best option because no one will care about her feuds with the other girls on the main roster. Lets be serious here, people don't really care about THIS feud, so imagine when she goes against that chaisma vacuum Natalya for 4 weeks in a row. It will just be a repeat of her face run without the title.*


Paige had a reasonable Divas Title Run. Nothing different than what AJ was doing during her reign, AJ just got slack due to her previous pushes, but even then people were miserable while she was doing the exact same thing Paige was, to similar response. You seem to forget how much of a boneyard the division was. It was either AJ going over TD's on PPV's with little story, or TD's going over AJ on non-PPV's for no reason. AJ had very little character progress while simply retaining.

And its a big assumption to say Paige losing the feud would cripple or hurt Paige. If they have her lose at SummerSlam, *that* would cripple and hurt her. But assuming she goes over.. she has a solidified push and can put over AJ at NoC. Its not a matter of 'winning' the feud, I don't expect that. But they need to give her something they can't take away.. and that's a big win at the second-biggest show of the year.

The simple fact is she is showing a massive amount of progress(of which you admit to) on the big stage in the past couple weeks. She's not only finding her footing beyond a champ burn-fest(yawn), but steadily providing something AJ can actually play off of that can provide a platform to advance AJ's own character.. and vice versa. Example: AJ doesn't tar and feather Eva Marie without Paige 'getting to her'. I've said it before, i'll say it again. A one-woman division is no division at all. This is proof. You need multiple girls playing off and pushing each other. The amateur hour of a champ burning through TD's might put a mark like yourself in dreamland, but it sucks balls for people who actually appreciate wrestling.

In short, remember that AJ needs Paige as much as Paige needs AJ. And she sure as fuck doesn't need her down in NXT. Paige has shown she is beyond that now, the only question is how much AJ will rise to the occasion in the runup to NoC after hopefully a Paige win @ SummerSlam. 

I want to see her snap and start playing mindgames and messing with Paige and all sorts of hilarity in the runup to NoC. Have her mock Paige's primal screams from the apron. Whatever :yum:.

Actually.. you know what would be awesome. AJ gets fully laid out and 'unconscious'.. Paige goes over. Paige whips out her cellphone.. lies down with the title and an unconscious AJ and takes a selfie. Posts it on Instagram with a caption/tweet 'MY NEW DIVAS TITLE! BEST BIRTHDAY GIFT EVER FROM MY BEST FRIEND AJ!'. Send the image to the big screen. Oboi the heat.


----------



## CrystalFissure

I read something about how there is a genuine correlation between losing before a PPV and winning at the show, which skews towards having the momentum in your favour being a detriment.

In this case, however, Paige has been so dominant that either they're going to go with her dominating and winning, or AJ stealing yet another victory.

Unfortunately, I see it going this way: Paige loses, Nikki turns heel and gets a title push. I'd rather Paige win for there to be one final match, but I do not see a scenario in which Paige loses and gets a fifth match against AJ. It isn't really fair to the other divas either, if you think about it.

I don't see it ending well this Sunday. I'd love to share your optimism, ilesfan, but Vince gets the final say from what we can gather. I hope I'm wrong. At the least, if AJ wins it BETTER be a phenomenal match.


----------



## Freeway.86

CrystalFissure said:


> I read something about how there is a genuine correlation between losing before a PPV and winning at the show, which skews towards having the momentum in your favour being a detriment.
> 
> In this case, however, Paige has been so dominant that either they're going to go with her dominating and winning, or AJ stealing yet another victory.
> 
> Unfortunately, I see it going this way: Paige loses, Nikki turns heel and gets a title push. I'd rather Paige win for there to be one final match, but I do not see a scenario in which Paige loses and gets a fifth match against AJ. It isn't really fair to the other divas either, if you think about it.
> 
> I don't see it ending well this Sunday. I'd love to share your optimism, ilesfan, but Vince gets the final say from what we can gather. I hope I'm wrong. At the least, if AJ wins it BETTER be a phenomenal match.


Lately I think WWE's tried to go against this line of thinking so it's a bit less common now, though it is still fairly standard. I do feel they are going to do something screwy though likely leading to some stipulation at NOC. Which makes me care less about this match because what's the point really? Hell I wouldn't be shocked if the agents backstage give AJ and Paige a crap match plan so they can make sure that AJ and Paige won't outshine Brie and Stephanie, as if they really need to.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Ok, here's another few questions for you guys and again, answer these from a neutral perspective, if you're a fan or a critique or Paige .... throw that out of the window (You can do this!) .... and answer these honestly.

I want you to give a SUBSTANTIAL answer to ALL questions here, in other words, you can't say 'nothing', there is an answer for every question here that can be easily found.

*1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?

2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?

3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?

4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?

5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?

6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?

7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?

8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?

9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?

10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?*

The last question is a two part question of course, indulge ​


----------



## Empress

I think AJ and Paige will get five minutes for their match. There's so much on the card and this feud doesn't seem like a priority to the WWE. I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## Vox Machina

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I want you to give a SUBSTANTIAL answer to ALL questions here, in other words, you can't say 'nothing', there is an answer for every question here that can be easily found.
> 
> *1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?
> 
> 2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
> 
> 5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?
> 
> 6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
> 
> 7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?
> 
> 8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?
> 
> 9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?
> 
> 10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?*
> 
> The last question is a two part question of course, indulge


1. Her debut. Sure, she may come across as a little doe-eyed and that's cute, but it kinda put her under the microscope even more and I don't think it worked well. I think it affected the title run.

2. Her look and in-ring talent. She looks very different compared to the other divas, but it's actually her look and not a fake gimmick. That's how she actually is, and she appeals to my generation and younger people. She's great in the ring despite the few botches. Nervousness, wet feet, the transition to the WWE. Whatever. She's better than she's let on currently.

3. Her skill on the mic. Sure, she can improve. Turning heel was an improvement in and of itself. But it's still her main weakness.

4. I think she can, yes. But being masterful on the mic isn't just being able to speak your lines fluidly. 

5. She's adorable, and her attire fits her gimmick.

6. I'd repackage her as a sadistic Wyatt follower with tattered clothing and runny makeup.

7. Her theme song absolutely fits her.

8. Her natural look, especially the pale skin. So many fake tans nowadays.

9. Gail Kim.

10. Hard to say. I'd say media personality, but her mic skill isn't that great. She could definitely be a model, I guess.


----------



## Freeway.86

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Ok, here's another few questions for you guys and again, answer these from a neutral perspective, if you're a fan or a critique or Paige .... throw that out of the window (You can do this!) .... and answer these honestly.
> 
> I want you to give a SUBSTANTIAL answer to ALL questions here, in other words, you can't say 'nothing', there is an answer for every question here that can be easily found.
> 
> *1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?
> 
> 2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
> 
> 5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?
> 
> 6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
> 
> 7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?
> 
> 8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?
> 
> 9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?
> 
> 10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?*
> 
> The last question is a two part question of course, indulge ​



Good questions here.

1. Change everything about her matches. From the length to the layout to opponents. Pretty much everything I'd change. 

2. I think her strengths are her passion for wrestling. She loves it and wants to do everything she can to be better at it and live up to her family legacy.

3. Her promo ability is still her weak point, but she is showing improvement in that area.

4. I think she can and will get much better. The key to improving any ability is repetition and the more mic time Paige gets the better she will become.

5. I think Paige has a great look. It contrasts nicely from the other divas. I also have no problem with her gear. I think it looks good on her and I'm fine with the colors even though I know it drives others nuts.

6. I'd make Paige into a very cruel and vicious heel. WWE's not had a Diva like that in a long while and I think Paige has the look and ability to be the Diva who is just going to go out there, knock your head off and smile and do it again. Just make her a mean bitch.

7. I love her theme song and I think it fits perfectly. As was discussed a bit ago, it sounds very different from other themes and since Paige is that girl, it fits perfect.

8. I think her in ring style is what stands her apart. She has a more brawler centric style with the elbows and headbutts. When she's allowed to be, she's much more hard hitting than the other divas. 

9. For past, I'd kill to see a match between Paige and Jazz. I think they'd just beat the piss out of each other and it would be a fantastic brawl. As for present, I go with Emma. They know each other so well in and out of the ring and we know they are capable of having great matches. They just have that instant chemistry.

10. I'd like to see her follow her dream as a kid and become a vet. She clearly loves animals and I think it would be something she loves. I think she'll become a trainer. Ideally she'd become my wife. I know I live in a dream world haha


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Freeway.86 said:


> 10. I'd like to see her follow her dream as a kid and become a vet. She clearly loves animals and I think it would be something she loves. I think she'll become a trainer. Ideally she'd become my wife. I know I live in a dream world haha


Yeah, you can't marry a girl who's already married and I'm sorry but I'm not letting her go ... haha 

In all seriousness though, I think it would be lovely if she ended up becoming a vet and working with animals, she does seem to find contentment in that, kinda like Lita in a way and it's a nice trait to have too so would be lovely to see


----------



## tailhook

CrystalFissure said:


> I read something about how there is a genuine correlation between losing before a PPV and winning at the show, which skews towards having the momentum in your favour being a detriment.
> 
> In this case, however, Paige has been so dominant that either they're going to go with her dominating and winning, or AJ stealing yet another victory.
> 
> Unfortunately, I see it going this way: Paige loses, Nikki turns heel and gets a title push. I'd rather Paige win for there to be one final match, but I do not see a scenario in which Paige loses and gets *a fifth match* against AJ. It isn't really fair to the other divas either, if you think about it.
> 
> I don't see it ending well this Sunday. I'd love to share your optimism, ilesfan, but Vince gets the final say from what we can gather. I hope I'm wrong. At the least, if AJ wins it BETTER be a phenomenal match.


To date, there has only been one match in the feud between AJ and Paige. The hotshots don't count. Those were little more than cursory title change maneuvers. Had they called the two girls in a room and had one hand the title to the other, it would have been just as valid. But matches that count for a feud? Lol no.

Ask yourself this sometime, when was the last time the Divas Title changed hands at a PPV Match between Champ and Challenger?

Answer: 6-16-2013. 15 months and a day as of SummerSlam

Yup.. its been WAAAAY too long. I personally think they're going to have all belts that are contested switch hands @ SummerSlam.

Also, if Nikki is going heel and screwing her sister out of a win against Stephanie @ SS, then Bella vs Bella(Nikki over) is almost certainly the NoC TD Divas match. Any title push would have to start at minimum at HIAC.

Which also makes sense as to why AJ would go over at NoC to end the current 3-match feud and setup a proper face/heel for that match. Nikki won't be winning that match(probably Brie interference).


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^I hope so. No matter whom the person is. Seeing the same persons
wearing the gold for overtly long periods of time gets real old after a while.

Seeing different people have it over time refreshes the title.


----------



## tommo010

Leon Knuckles said:


> Paige could make it in the porn industry. Her make-up is so hot.















The Reigns Train said:


> *Lita and Trish started their careers as valets, broke out, had successful singles careers, THEN became valets for successful superstars.
> 
> Paige only had a bad title run, and assuming she's losing this feud, it wouldn't be a good look for her to be relegated to a non wrestling role immediately after. That would pretty much say "She sucked too much to be in the ring, so we're letting her accompany Barett to stay relevant."
> 
> I know you guys don't want to hear it, but NXT is Paige's best option because no one will care about her feuds with the other girls on the main roster. Lets be serious here, people don't really care about THIS feud, so imagine when she goes against that chaisma vacuum Natalya for 4 weeks in a row. It will just be a repeat of her face run without the title.*


And being relegated to NxT wouldn't be just as detrimental as being a valet? Going back to NxT would be seen as the ultimate failure and in no way would help Paige or the diva's division. Wrestlers don't go back to developmental because they lose a feud fpalm


Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Ok, here's another few questions for you guys and again, answer these from a neutral perspective, if you're a fan or a critique or Paige .... throw that out of the window (You can do this!) .... and answer these honestly.
> 
> I want you to give a SUBSTANTIAL answer to ALL questions here, in other words, you can't say 'nothing', there is an answer for every question here that can be easily found.
> 
> *1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?
> 
> 2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
> 
> 5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?
> 
> 6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
> 
> 7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?
> 
> 8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?
> 
> 9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?
> 
> 10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?*
> ​


1, Gave her a meaningful feud during her title reign with someone like Nattie and book her matches differently they should have had dominate her early matches. 

2, Her look and Ring skill, while WWE hasn't really showcased her ring craft those of us that know her have seen what she is capable of and given a little more time in the ring the type of matches she can put on, she's also a solid a match caller from what I've heard too, I have heard her calling spots frequently so I can imagine this is true. Regarding her look it also falls into my answer for question 8. 

3, I'd have to go with mic work although I don't feel her mic work is that weak per say yes after the initial nerves had gone I fully believe most peoples problems with Paige's mic work is her accent.

4, Again her mic work has been improving as every week goes by and she's now at a point where I feel she can hold her own against most of the diva roster, but people will come back to her accent again I'm sure.

5, Everything's great bar the Doc Martens for me, they seem to limit her leaping ability and believe she has said they are heavy too boots she wore on NxT are good enough dunno why the docs where added to be honest. I like the rest of the attire maybe tone the purple down a little and the jacket is great. 

6, TBH I like her as she is now and I'd really need to see if this feud with AJ plays out the way I'm hoping but if not that's how i'd re-package her, she'd be a master of mind games and manipulation knows everyones weakness and how to use that against them to defeat them, play on the Diva of Tomorrow gimmick a little more. 

7, Very well I know there is a lot who prefer her NxT theme but her current is probably the best current Diva theme we have at the moment and it fit's her look and character. The song is catchy and has that nice build beginning a good wrestling theme should. Titantron vid could use updating a little though.

8, Her look, she has a natural beauty with such a unique look when compared to every other diva, I don't think we've seen such a unique look since maybe Lita, the only thing I'd change is giving her a little colour or at least cooling the lights off a little when shes in the ring, she's certainly not as Pale as she looks in the ring and I feel the lights are huge factor in that. 

9, Past I'd have to say Beth Phoenix, I don't think people realize how strong Paige actually is and having her go against Beth would be a great way to show it, also Victoria would be a dream match for me. 
Present we've got one of my choices with AJ but also Emma, their chemistry and fantastic they've already put on 2 of greatest diva matches in NxT history and I'd love to see them do the same on main roster and I firmly believe a good feud with Paige would invigorate Emma's career.

10, This is a difficult one her family is too much into wrestling world they run a school and 2 promotions I just don't see her ever leaving the wrestling world.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

If they were to ever give paige a new look. Ive said something like this
would be perfect/fitting for her.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Ok, here's another few questions for you guys and again, answer these from a neutral perspective, if you're a fan or a critique or Paige .... throw that out of the window (You can do this!) .... and answer these honestly.
> 
> I want you to give a SUBSTANTIAL answer to ALL questions here, in other words, you can't say 'nothing', there is an answer for every question here that can be easily found.
> 
> *1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?
> 
> 2. What do you feel are Paige's strengths in the wrestling world?
> 
> 3. What do you feel are Paige's weaknesses in the wrestling world?
> 
> 4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
> 
> 5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?
> 
> 6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
> 
> 7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?
> 
> 8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?
> 
> 9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?
> 
> 10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?*
> 
> The last question is a two part question of course, indulge ​


1. Oh god, there's so many things I wish could have been different about that first run. I could say "she should've had edge to her character from the getgo" but then having her get dominated for most of her matches would make even less sense. So I guess I'll agree and say that she should've had more competitive and longer matches.

2. Her strengths are numerous. Her youth makes her likely for a long career. The experience in a pro wrestling environment with politics and all that, her unique and marketable look, and her wrestling ability, the likes of which the WWE-only fans have not seen.

3. Weaknesses. I could have said talking ability but it seems as if she's coming along very nicely with that. Her look may be a double-edged sword, if that report that wrote of Vince not liking it is factual. And the facial expressions with selling a submission need work, but I've noticed slight improvement in that regard.

4. Regarding the look (though I happen to like it) she would be willing to compromise it if it truly meant her success in wrestling. She did it once before. And I say yes with the expressions, it's not quite as uncomfortable as it used to be.

5. Drop the Doc Martens. A fashion statement (though I don't really like the look of them) should not be worth a sacrifice in quickness or power. Lightweight, black, sleek wrestling boots please. No bright purple gear. Black with color detailing optional. And the new jacket has to go, the leopard print is ugly. Either use the old, black inside and out jacket with the old gear she had in NXT, or just have her wear something similar to this with that same jacket.










6. In a perfect world, WWE is not PG and I would change Paige to be a fully Dark Tetrad individual. It goes like this.



> The dark tetrad is a group of four personality traits: narcissism, Machiavellianism, psychopathy, and sadism. The use of the term "dark" reflects the perception that these traits have interpersonally aversive qualities:
> 
> 1. Narcissism is characterised by grandiosity, pride, egotism, and a lack of empathy.
> 2. Machiavellianism is characterised by manipulation and exploitation of others, a cynical disregard for morality, and a focus on self-interest and deception.
> 3. Psychopathy is characterised by enduring antisocial behaviour, impulsivity, selfishness, callousness, and remorselessness.
> 4. Sadism is characterized by the derivation of pleasure as a result of inflicting pain, cruelty, degradation, humiliation, or watching such behaviors inflicted on others.


Sounds wonderful, no? :dance:dance:dance

7. Her theme song, I like it a lot and it fits her very well, for how she is right now. If she was going to go more edgy with her character, I'd like the guitars to be made heavier, rougher, and deeper. Like so.






8. The fact that she is both very beautiful and looks like she can kick most girls' asses without looking masculine. If someone lines up all the girls (excluding Tamina) and says "One of these girls wouldn't have trouble beating up any other one of them. Which one?" I point at Paige. Natalya's a close second.

9. At this point, I would say either Emma (shocker, I know) considering the matches they've had or Sweet Saraya, for the simple fact that they've likely practice wrestled many times before, their No DQ match was something else, and it would just feel so real like it did in SHIMMER. Seeing Paige and Saraya wrestle in a WWE ring is very unlikely, but it's something I would pay $9.99 to see.

10. If she left wrestling, I'd like to see her do whatever she pleases. And I think that she would. Maybe she could end up being a trophy wife for that Arabian dude that always bids thousands for her stuff. :


----------



## CrystalFissure

tailhook said:


> To date, there has only been one match in the feud between AJ and Paige. The hotshots don't count. Those were little more than cursory title change maneuvers. Had they called the two girls in a room and had one hand the title to the other, it would have been just as valid. But matches that count for a feud? Lol no.
> 
> Ask yourself this sometime, when was the last time the Divas Title changed hands at a PPV Match between Champ and Challenger?
> 
> Answer: 6-16-2013. 15 months and a day as of SummerSlam
> 
> Yup.. its been WAAAAY too long. I personally think they're going to have all belts that are contested switch hands @ SummerSlam.
> 
> Also, if Nikki is going heel and screwing her sister out of a win against Stephanie @ SS, then Bella vs Bella(Nikki over) is almost certainly the NoC TD Divas match. Any title push would have to start at minimum at HIAC.
> 
> Which also makes sense as to why AJ would go over at NoC to end the current 3-match feud and setup a proper face/heel for that match. Nikki won't be winning that match(probably Brie interference).


I agree that there really isn't five matches. The first two were bullshit. But the point still stands that they exist. I don't know if they'll have another one straight after SummerSlam if Paige loses. If she wins, then yes, I do see a fifth match. But if AJ's leaving with the title I don't see it being likely. I'd like to be wrong about it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Ok now I just find myself hoping that we get to see a live rendition at a WM in the future of this theme song. Sounds badass this way!!!

EDIT: Not gonna doublepost, so editing this in, a little praise from Vicky's daughter: (around the 11 minute mark)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

tommo010 said:


> And being relegated to NxT wouldn't be just as detrimental as being a valet? Going back to NxT would be seen as the ultimate failure and in no way would help Paige or the diva's division. Wrestlers don't go back to developmental because they lose a feud fpalm
> 
> 
> 1, Gave her a meaningful feud during her title reign with someone like Nattie and book her matches differently they should have had dominate her early matches.
> 
> 2, Her look and Ring skill, while WWE hasn't really showcased her ring craft those of us that know her have seen what she is capable of and given a little more time in the ring the type of matches she can put on, she's also a solid a match caller from what I've heard too, I have heard her calling spots frequently so I can imagine this is true. Regarding her look it also falls into my answer for question 8.
> 
> 3, I'd have to go with mic work although I don't feel her mic work is that weak per say yes after the initial nerves had gone I fully believe most peoples problems with Paige's mic work is her accent.
> 
> 4, Again her mic work has been improving as every week goes by and she's now at a point where I feel she can hold her own against most of the diva roster, but people will come back to her accent again I'm sure.
> 
> 5, Everything's great bar the Doc Martens for me, they seem to limit her leaping ability and believe she has said they are heavy too boots she wore on NxT are good enough dunno why the docs where added to be honest. I like the rest of the attire maybe tone the purple down a little and the jacket is great.
> 
> 6, TBH I like her as she is now and I'd really need to see if this feud with AJ plays out the way I'm hoping but if not that's how i'd re-package her, she'd be a master of mind games and manipulation knows everyones weakness and how to use that against them to defeat them, play on the Diva of Tomorrow gimmick a little more.
> 
> 7, Very well I know there is a lot who prefer her NxT theme but her current is probably the best current Diva theme we have at the moment and it fit's her look and character. The song is catchy and has that nice build beginning a good wrestling theme should. Titantron vid could use updating a little though.
> 
> 8, Her look, she has a natural beauty with such a unique look when compared to every other diva, I don't think we've seen such a unique look since maybe Lita, the only thing I'd change is giving her a little colour or at least cooling the lights off a little when shes in the ring, she's certainly not as Pale as she looks in the ring and I feel the lights are huge factor in that.
> 
> 9, Past I'd have to say Beth Phoenix, I don't think people realize how strong Paige actually is and having her go against Beth would be a great way to show it, also Victoria would be a dream match for me.
> Present we've got one of my choices with AJ but also Emma, their chemistry and fantastic they've already put on 2 of greatest diva matches in NxT history and I'd love to see them do the same on main roster and I firmly believe a good feud with Paige would invigorate Emma's career.
> 
> 10, This is a difficult one her family is too much into wrestling world they run a school and 2 promotions I just don't see her ever leaving the wrestling world.


The Doc Martins I can see where you're coming from, I think it's just a case of it's such a British thing (The band Bros (Pronounced Bross not Bro's) made them very famous over here and they became such a trend in the late 80's/early 90's I think) ... and they seem to be coming back in fashion again to some degree, which is why I think Paige is currently wearing them, cause they're very British.


----------



## NJ88

Arrogantly Grateful;38215281 Ok said:


> 1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?
> 
> 2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
> 
> 5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?
> 
> 6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
> 
> 7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?
> 
> 8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?
> 
> 9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?
> 
> 10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?[/B]
> 
> The last question is a two part question of course, indulge [/CENTER]


1. If I could change one thing. I'd pretty much have her debut run completely 100% different. Have her come in as a confident ass kicking face who want to 'prove AJ wrong'. I know AJ was going away for a bit, but if I had my way. I'd have AJ then cheat to win or get counted out which would catapult Paige right into a high profile feud right off the bat. 

2. Paige's strengths: She's someone who's very...noticeable. She has a brilliant look, I'm not sure how anyone could deny that. I think she's very charismatic in a quite different way, which I honestly can't quite put my finger on. To summarise, she generally has 'it'...whatever that means.

3. Paige's weaknesses: Mic work is probably her main weakness, not that it's really bad at all. She's improved a great deal in that area even over the past six weeks or so, and will only get better, and the accent is a none issue for me...I'm from the UK anyways so have no problem understanding, but I think she's clear enough, and if anything, the accent is something that stands out. Aside from mic work, her biggest weakness is that finisher of hers. Get rid of it.

4. Yes. As she gets more mic work opportunities she'll improve anyways, and she's shown that she can in a very short time. It'll only get better. As for the finisher, yes it can improve...if she gets rid of it.

5. Paige's look and attire: Pretty great. She has the best look out of the all the DIVAs as whether you want to admit it or not, it's different. Much like Sheamus looks different. Her attire is pretty great, although I'd maybe get rid of the brighter purple and go for something very much majority black. I don't mind the Doc Martins at all, very British which I obviously like to see, although if it's restricting movement they need to go.

6. If I had to repackage, all I would do is cut out the purple. That's all. And maybe if she's in a non wrestling segment, have her come out in street clothes.

7. Theme song: Again, the best DIVAs theme on the roster (which to be fair, isn't that difficult), it fits her down to a tea. Very rocky, and not the generic DIVA type theme. 

8. One thing that stands out: This ones pretty obvious...she's white as a sheet. I didn't realise how pale she was until I saw her standing beside AJ Lee. 

9. Paige's ideal opponent: I'd say either Lita. Because I think the styles would mesh. Both are fairly alternative, and work a different style in the ring. Or Victoria, just because the two characters right now (especially Victoria from a little earlier on in her run) are pretty similar, and...I just generally think Victoria's awesome.

10. I honestly don't know. Sorry...


----------



## sesshomaru

Paige has a nice ass. 


Um, she's also improving...I think?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

This song just came to mind. My god it would fit my vision of paige.
My NORWICH DARK ANGEL character. 

EXTERMINATING ANGEL BY-THE CREATURES.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXtKf9nByhc

Sorry. But my computer wont allow
me to display the youtube player.


----------



## Vox Machina

If I had to give a theme to Paige...






Walking slowly down the ramp looking sinister as all hell with the arena pretty much all black with a small spotlight on her. kada


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tailhook said:


> Paige had a reasonable Divas Title Run. Nothing different than what AJ was doing during her reign, AJ just got slack due to her previous pushes, but even then people were miserable while she was doing the exact same thing Paige was, to similar response. You seem to forget how much of a boneyard the division was. It was either AJ going over TD's on PPV's with little story, or TD's going over AJ on non-PPV's for no reason. AJ had very little character progress while simply retaining.


*The difference here is that AJ could afford to take those hits because she was already established for 2 years and had a large loyal fanbase. Paige is still developing a fanbase, and the casuals don't have enough of an attachment to her to stay loyal when she has boring title reigns. It'll be a flavor of the month type thing. "Ok...this is getting old. Tired of seeing her squash Natalya and Emma every week."*



tailhook said:


> And its a big assumption to say Paige losing the feud would cripple or hurt Paige. If they have her lose at SummerSlam, *that* would cripple and hurt her. But assuming she goes over.. she has a solidified push and can put over AJ at NoC. Its not a matter of 'winning' the feud, I don't expect that. But they need to give her something they can't take away.. and that's a big win at the second-biggest show of the year.


*If she wins, I won't object to it, because she needs it. There's little for her to do if this feud were to end on Sunday. I'd be ok with a DQ and NOC extension.*



tailhook said:


> The simple fact is she is showing a massive amount of progress(of which you admit to) on the big stage in the past couple weeks. She's not only finding her footing beyond a champ burn-fest(yawn), but steadily providing something AJ can actually play off of that can provide a platform to advance AJ's own character.. and vice versa. Example: AJ doesn't tar and feather Eva Marie without Paige 'getting to her'. I've said it before, i'll say it again. A one-woman division is no division at all. This is proof. You need multiple girls playing off and pushing each other. The amateur hour of a champ burning through TD's might put a mark like yourself in dreamland, but it sucks balls for people who actually appreciate wrestling.


*I don't want a one woman division either, but Paige is not ready to be #2 YET. She's got a long way to go to get there, and a lot of people want to rush her into that position before she's ready. It's a recipe for failure. I'm being completely honest here with no bias, and the closest thing to a #2 they have is Nikki Bella. As much of a bitch she is and how much of a crutch Total Divas is, she still got over, and no one can take that away from her.*



tailhook said:


> In short, remember that AJ needs Paige as much as Paige needs AJ. And she sure as fuck doesn't need her down in NXT. Paige has shown she is beyond that now, the only question is how much AJ will rise to the occasion in the runup to NoC after hopefully a Paige win @ SummerSlam.


*AJ does not need Paige, but Paige does need AJ. If AJ can make Eva Marie look good, then I have faith in her to feud with anyone on the roster and turn chicken shit into chicken salad. I thought everyone wanted to see the Becky Lynch reunion, which is why I don't view NXT as a punishment. Paige could be more productive down there while other girls on the main roster have their credibility built up, then she can come back and start substantial feuds. We all know WWE can't build more than two sets of Divas, so if they're focusing on AJ vs. Nikki and Paige vs. whoever, that means the other girls continue to get buried and A. No one cares about her feuds. B. The roster remains stagnant and you're left with the same problems. If no one cares about her feuds, the back office will take notice, and she'll never to be put in high profile segments again.*



tailhook said:


> I want to see her snap and start playing mindgames and messing with Paige and all sorts of hilarity in the runup to NoC. Have her mock Paige's primal screams from the apron. Whatever :yum:.


*Been wanting this since May.*



tailhook said:


> Actually.. you know what would be awesome. AJ gets fully laid out and 'unconscious'.. Paige goes over. Paige whips out her cellphone.. lies down with the title and an unconscious AJ and takes a selfie. Posts it on Instagram with a caption/tweet 'MY NEW DIVAS TITLE! BEST BIRTHDAY GIFT EVER FROM MY BEST FRIEND AJ!'. Send the image to the big screen. Oboi the heat.


*:lol You may be overly optimistic about Paige, but your creative ideas are damn good.*


----------



## King BOOKAH

Paige is a Heel. She looks like a heel and has ALWAYS acted like a heel. Her move set is VERY heelish and she is FINALLY shining now that she has been moved to a heel. This was absolutely perfect. I was ready with the pitchforks until they made the very obvious hint that they were turning her when AJ came back.

Nothing about her is face. Nothing. On top of that she's a brit. When have they ever been portrayed as anything but heels and damn good ones at that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

King BOOKAH said:


> Nothing about her is face. Nothing. On top of that she's a brit. When have they ever been portrayed as anything but heels and damn good ones at that.











*
Although I agree about Paige, she has no face quality whatsoever.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige hoists ajs limp/prone body over her head. And slams 
ajs back downward onto her knee Bane/Dark knight rises style.

Aj lee screams
I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!
I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!
I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!

Then a dark black mist rolls in. Engulfing paige as paige slips through a dimensional pothole.
Where she gives the divas title to her master...A REVIVED UNDERTAKER!!!!!

Where the undertaker is building his dark army of the living and the revived dead!!!!!

Paul bearer/Paige/Kane/Kharma/The ascension/gangrel/The boogeyman/Big daddy v/Mideon/Kevin thorn/Ariel/luna vachon/Mortis/Sinn bodhi/Crowbar/Daffney/Raven/Rellik/Judas mesias/James mitchell/Vampiro/Pappa shango/Kurgan/Golga/The task master/Heel doink/Jessicka havok/L.O.D/Demolition/The powers of pain/The one man gang/bam bam bigelo/Katie lea burchill etc..


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Although I agree about Paige, she has no face quality whatsoever.*


Yeah, British Bulldog was an incredibly popular face, not just in the UK, his fan base was worldwide, even alongside Dynamite Kid as The British Bulldogs.

In fact Davey Boy had the biggest Summerslam match in history against Bret Hart at Wembley, that Summerslam was the biggest Summerslam EVER and bigger than most Wrestlemania's, it had over 80,000 people in there.

Summerslams barely make 14,000 or something usually, I think they've been between 12,000 and 24,000 on average.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Answer these questions!!!


1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?

*Make her heel from the start.*

2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?

*Brawling. Nothing finesse, no lucha, no technical wrestling, just smacking people up. Her arsenal of submissions are good too, although I much prefer the Edgecator variation over the PTO.*

3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?

*She can't execute moves properly, she doesn't have wrestling psychology, and she tends to have many miscues. She needs to learn to call spots and call audibles when things aren't going as planned. She seems to have a routine and sticks to it, regardless of the circumstances.*

4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
*
Yes, and yes. Someone in the back will undoubtedly help her with this, most likely AJ, since they can't afford their Summerslam match to bomb.*

5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?

*Does not appeal to me, but it's different, and it fits her. She's not ugly, I just prefer glitz, glamor, and fashionable type stuff. 2000 Rock is more of my style. Big reason I like Sasha







*

6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
*
She doesn't need a total repackaging, just to be presented as an aggressive heel. No silly girly mind games, just have her come out, kick ass, and leave. * 

7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?

*I like her theme song and it fits her perfectly.*

8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?

*Her look.*

9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?

*Lita.*

10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?

*Whatever makes her happy. I have no problems with her as a person.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige hoists ajs limp/prone body over her head. And slams 
ajs back downward onto her knee Bane/Dark knight rises style.

Aj lee screams
I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!
I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!
I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!

Then a dark black mist rolls in. Engulfing paige as paige slips through a dimensional pothole.
Where she gives the divas title to her master...A REVIVED UNDERTAKER!!!!!

Where the undertaker is building his dark army of the living and the revived dead!!!!!

Paul bearer/Paige/Kane/Kharma/The ascension/gangrel/The boogeyman/Big daddy v/Mideon/Kevin thorn/Ariel/luna vachon/Mortis/Sinn bodhi/Crowbar/Daffney/Raven/Rellik/Judas mesias/James mitchell/Vampiro/Pappa shango/Kurgan/Golga/The task master/Heel doink/Jessicka havok/L.O.D/Demolition/The powers of pain/The one man gang/bam bam bigelo/Katie lea burchill etc..


----------



## A-C-P

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> *1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?
> 
> She would've been heel from the start, the week after she won the title she would've cut a promo bragging about how she tricked AJ
> 
> 2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?
> 
> Wrestling an aggressive/brawling type style
> 
> 3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?
> 
> Execution of finesse moves, and not the strongest on the mic (but as bad as she has looked at times, but I think that had alot to do with being in an uncomfortable role and the underdog face)
> 
> 4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
> 
> Yes, to both, but she will always be a better aggressive/brawler type in the ring so I actually hope they tone it down with the finesse moves.
> 
> 5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?
> 
> 6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
> 
> I know its kind of cliche, but I would make her more like a Bond Villian
> 
> 7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?
> 
> I like her theme, and think it fits just fine
> 
> 8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?
> 
> The "style" of her ring gear
> 
> 9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?
> 
> I actually think AJ is the ideal opponent for her, and am still surprised they didn't click at BG. Though her as a heel vs a face Mickie James would've been awesome.
> 
> 10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?
> 
> Start a band
> *​


aige aige aige


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A-C-P said:


> aige aige aige


*Didn't answer number 5. MINUS 10 POINTS!*


----------



## Vox Machina

The Reigns Train said:


> *Didn't answer number 5. MINUS 10 POINTS!*


I think the Paige smiley is the answer. :lmao


----------



## Café de René

tommo010 said:


> 5, Everything's great bar the Doc Martens for me, they seem to limit her leaping ability and believe she has said they are heavy too boots she wore on NxT are good enough dunno why the docs where added to be honest. I like the rest of the attire maybe tone the purple down a little and the jacket is great.


I for one think the Doc Martens are a GREAT addition to her character. There is more to it than you'd think, these are shoes that are associated with a lot of things: working class, skinheads, violence (think Clockwork Orange), streets, music... And of course they're British made.

It might be a detail to some but personally, it's my favorite thing on Paige's gear.


----------



## A-C-P

The Reigns Train said:


> *Didn't answer number 5. MINUS 10 POINTS!*


:damn pretty harsh, for the record am a fan of her current attire


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think wwe should put out and make reproductions of those think again
leather jackets she wears. Those things would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## tommo010

Café de René said:


> I for one think the Doc Martens are a GREAT addition to her character. There is more to it than you'd think, these are shoes that are associated with a lot of things: working class, skinheads, violence (think Clockwork Orange), streets, music... And of course they're British made.
> 
> It might be a detail to some but personally, it's my favorite thing on Paige's gear.


While they may suit her style and are "very British" they take too much away from her arsenal, wearing the DMs has reduced her leaping ability and quickness around the ring she may yet adapt to wearing them and get that stuff back but for the moment the seem to be limiting her moveset, her drop kick has suffered for example.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I do feel the more aggressive paige is whats coming out at summerslam. 
Shes like a cat playing with a mouse before going in for the kill.

And theres more than one way to be aggressive. Verbal and physical.
Aggressively getting under ajs skin. Physical by throwing her around recklessly.

Shes just having fun before finally getting down to brass tax.


----------



## islesfan13

My reasoning for those betting to bet on Paige. #1 Paige winning solidifies her as the next upcoming superstar and a worthy opponent to AJ. #2 Its Paiges birthday and what better way to celebrate than winning the title on the biggest stage of the summer.#3 Many casuals and even non wrestling fans buy summerslam due to it being a big summer event, having Paige win allows her to break out to new fans. #4 Paige winning finally gives AJ a credible opponent and helps continue the feud. #5 If Paige loses how do they continue this feud? Do they have Paige dq herself or maybe AJ? Do they have a double pin? That seems to much thinking for the wwe so I don't see it happening. #6 Paige winning is less predictable than AJ winning so WWE may want to shock some people.#7 if Paige loses who would be her next feud and same with AJ? The Bellas seemed ties up for a few more ppvs thus leaving nobody credible. Most other divas have jobbed to both Paige and AJ and I don't see them bringing up another NXT diva just to bury them to AJ. #8 I believe Aj and Paige are very close and I think AJ would want to let Paige go over.#9 Paige is scheduled for the next three ppvs, I know that doesn't mean much but I would think she would be off the card by now if she wasn't planned for it. #10 Paige is having a meet at Chicago comic con which is one of the biggest cons of the year. Having Paige represent as the divas champion could be good for the WWE.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The divas title is going to hot potato between the two in the feud.
Both paige and aj pretty much rule the hen house together in the division.

I want this continuing maybe until 2015.
I think they could be far more hostile with each other. Maybe even start going into each others personal lives.
And dredging-up things.

And attacking each other in other places other than the arenas.
Have one attacking the other at restaurants/hotel rooms/the air port.
Maybe have a angry/pissed paige break into ajs home and attacks her there.

And maybe the police get involved.


----------



## tailhook

The Regent Alien. said:


> Shes just having fun before finally getting down to brass tax.


Just out of curiousity, how much is the Brass Tax btw? Is it a lot or a little? :>


----------



## The Regent Alien.

lots.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

I wonder what AJ marks will do if Paige wins the title back? Obviously it's not likely to happen but it would be intriguing to see considering Paige is playing a great heel.


----------



## islesfan13

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I wonder what AJ marks will do if Paige wins the title back? Obviously it's not likely to happen but it would be intriguing to see considering Paige is playing a great heel.


IDK but I saw what they did when she lost last PPV. A few of them were celebrating saying Paige is buried. I don't get why they would want Paige buried when AJ finally has a credible opponent. For AJ to be considered a HOFer she needs that key feud with another great like Trish and Lita. Paige can be that opponent, so why pray for her burial in the company?? Keep in mind not all AJ marks are like that, many want Paige to do well but the other half not so much.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I can easily see paige winning the belt. Or aj could retain.
To me the odds of either are 50/50 at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> *1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?
> 
> 2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
> 
> 5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?
> 
> 6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
> 
> 7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?
> 
> 8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?
> 
> 9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?
> 
> 10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?*
> 
> The last question is a two part question of course, indulge ​


*#1:*

The thing w/ her debut was that was one circumstance completely out of her control. AJ was taking time off so she needed to drop the belt. I'm not going to rack my brain coming up w/ something different. So lets say she still wins the belt on her debut. She comes out and congragulates AJ like normal, but she doesn't act timid and shy. She acts like she did her entire NXT run (where she was mostly a face). She says you've beaten everybody but you haven't beat me. Her and AJ have a little back n' forth which leads to the match. I don't care if you do the match the same way. What's more important is how se portrayed herself.

She comes out the following weeks and again, acts like she did her entire NXT run. A no nonsense face. No smiling, no waving to the crowd. Just a little smirk every now and then. Have her do some backstage interviews. Even though she is a little shaky on the mic, she always did great w/ backstage interview segments. And do backstage segments w/ the other divas trashing her. Like "who does this rookie think she is?" The commentators talked about it all the time, but we saw never proof of it. And have Paige get right in there face and say she doesn't back down from anyone.

The thing is, they stripped her from everything that made fans fall in love w/ her in the first place. Was she a little overhyped? Yes but the character had it's promise. At least now she's been givevn the oppurtunity to roll w/ something.

*#2:*

Obviously, she's been wrestling since before she was a teenager, so that's a clear advantage. This goes along w/ her look, but applies here as well. She's unique. She looks completely different from everyone else on the roster. As far as her wrestling skills, she can mix it up. She's a good a brawler. Good w/ submissions. She hits hard strikes. She is deceptively tall and strong for a diva. She's done some high flying (like the headscissors from the apron) but I suggest she stay away from b/c it's not her strong point and especially now that she's a heel.

*#3:*

Like others have said, her mic work. Or to say it better, her live mic work. She's not doing it as often now, but she before seemed hesitant and shaky on the mic before. Like she was trying to remember her lines and awkwardly laugh when she forgot. Obviously I'm assuming, but you get what I'm saying. She sounded shaky. So again, her live mic work is her biggest weakness.

*#4:*

She already is. Whether that's because she's actually getting the mic time now or actually being given something to talk about now, I don't know. Probably both. But she's speaking more confidently now and has been putting her own personal touch on her speeches. 

*#5:*

As a straight male, I can't complain. I would rather her change her attire to black instead of bright purple. For an ediger look, I think she could rock something similar to Seth Rollins space ninja attire. Somekind of dark, jump suit.

As for her look, what's not to say? She is someone I consider very naturally attractive. She's tall for a diva. Great body. Like I said before, w/ her dark black hair and pale skin she's very unique. 

*#6:*

Do you mean her look? Again, maybe a dark jump suit. If you mean in genral, it's a little late for that. It's not she's Bo Dallas and appeared on TV for a couple of weeks before going back to NXT. She's been on the main roster every week virtually for 4 months now. She won the belt her first night and has been in a feud w/ AJ Lee for the past couple of months. I don't think you can really "repackage" her at this moment. I think the only thing you can do is let her grow as a performer and character.

*#7:*

It's very memorbable, which is something you can't say for all divas. I honeslty don't know if it fits her really well, but again it instantly catches a fan's attention unlike other songs.

*#8:*

Again, her overall look. Pale as can be but still very attractive woman. 

*#9:*

Like other have said, Lita. She would contrast pretty well w/ Lita's risk taking offense.

*#10:*

No idea. Some have mentioned acting in the past. But I have no idea if she has the passion or the skills to cut it there. I'd imagine she would return home and do some stuff w/ her father's orginization. I'm sorry, but I've never heard anything from her about her passions outside of wrestling.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Respect is a two-way-street. Shes showing all kinds of respect here.
Yet vince wont give her the time of day.

Vince you might want to look at your roster as human beings.
And not as wallet fatteners!!!.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Regent Alien. said:


> Respect is a two-way-street. Shes showing all kinds of respect here.
> Yet vince wont give her the time of day.
> 
> Vince you might want to look at your roster as human beings.
> And not as wallet fatteners!!!.


You know those stars are actually purchased .... they're not honoured like we thought they were.

They actually cost a minimum of $30,000 do these stars, that's why these people get honoured on there.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Thats not what my post was about. Its about the lack of a humanistic touch in wwe.

If i could i would make vince sit and talk with her for a half an hour. But the rule would
be should would be that she dominates and dictates the flow of the conversation.
He would just have to sit/listen and take it in.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Regent Alien. said:


> Thats not what my post was about. Its about the lack of a humanistic touch in wwe.
> 
> If i could i would make vince sit and talk with her for a half an hour. But the rule would
> be should would be that she dominates and dictates the flow of the conversation.
> He would just have to sit/listen and take it in.


I never said it was, I was just saying in general, wasn't really responding to your post.

That said, about your post, Vince has to look at his talent about money earners, that's how his business survives, works the same way with the music world, the acting world etc... it's about selling a product and you need the talent who can sell the product.

It would be pretty silly to hire people on personal reasons over business .... you wouldn't have a business very long if you did that.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Lemme explain Paige's character right now, Paige is sarcastically portraying the typical fake WWE Diva (i.e skipping and saying she is AJ's friend and everything is okay and AJ is the 'face of the division') hence why she's saying she's still AJ's friend and she still likes Naomi etc. But deep down there is a vicious evil conniving bitch underneath that is DYING to come out and who beats the crap out of people, hence the mood swings during her matches. 

I think Paige will regain the title at Summerslam (perhaps via cheating, handful of tights or feet on the ropes) simply because it makes her as a worthy threat to AJ and there is nobody else right now, and she has more to lose than AJ if it stops here, but there will be another match between them at Night of Champions which will be AJ's rematch. Jim Ross thinks AJ is distancing herself from the company and that Paige will go over he said on his podcast with Bully Ray.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I get that. But you can be friendly whilst doing it.
I would be like. Im making all this insane money for my business. But im also getting to
know my roster.

And they are interesting people. And it would boost moral.
Therefore making them happier to work harder for him to make money.
The passion would come through better in-the-product.

Fans would catch on to it. And they would be more invested.
And giving them more of a desire to open their wallets to the business.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Regent Alien. said:


> I get that. But you can be friendly whilst doing it.
> I would be like. Im making all this insane money for my business. But im also getting to
> know my roster.
> 
> And they are interesting people. And it would boost moral.
> Therefore making them happier to work harder for him to make money.
> The passion would come through better in-the-product.
> 
> Fans would catch on to it. And they would be more invested.
> And giving them more of a desire to open their wallets to the business.


Yeah completely, absolutely agree with you on that, if your talent are happy, you're gonna get a better product from this regardless, I think this is very important.

I just don't feel Vince will really bother at the end of the day, I mean when these talents are getting laid off ... Vince no doubt has someone else to do the calls and then he probably doesn't really speak with the talent much.

I doubt Drew Mcintyre, Jinder, Brodus, Evan etc.. have all spoke to Vince since being let go, they've probably been given the message and that's it ... maybe able to speak to Steph etc.. but Vince, I'm not so sure lol 

Of course I'm only guessing but that's probably the case really though.


----------



## islesfan13

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Lemme explain Paige's character right now, Paige is sarcastically portraying the typical fake WWE Diva (i.e skipping and saying she is AJ's friend and everything is okay and AJ is the 'face of the division') hence why she's saying she's still AJ's friend and she still likes Naomi etc. But deep down there is a vicious evil conniving bitch underneath that is DYING to come out and who beats the crap out of people, hence the mood swings during her matches.
> 
> I think Paige will regain the title at Summerslam (perhaps via cheating, handful of tights or feet on the ropes) simply because it makes her as a worthy threat to AJ and there is nobody else right now, and she has more to lose than AJ if it stops here, but there will be another match between them at Night of Champions which will be AJ's rematch. Jim Ross thinks AJ is distancing herself from the company and that Paige will go over he said on his podcast with Bully Ray.


Do you have a link to the JR podcast?
Edit NVM found it.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^Yes you do.


----------



## islesfan13

Anyone listen to the podcast know what time JR mentions Paige? I heard him mention everyone but them but didn't want to listen to the whole podcast. Is it at the end?
Found it its in the beginning for anyone who wants to hear just that part.


----------



## Empress

Vince McMahon is all business but a lot of wrestlers have said that he is open to engagement. He will at least give you five minutes of his time. I don't think he hates Paige. He just may not feel she'll make him enough money and doesn't "get" her.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think paige is incredibly marketable. Since i say a major portion of her fan base
are metal heads/rockers/goths. Look at how metal bands/artists are merchandised.

And go at paige in that manor.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Regent Alien. said:


> I get that. But you can be friendly whilst doing it.
> I would be like. Im making all this insane money for my business. But im also getting to
> know my roster.
> 
> And they are interesting people. And it would boost moral.
> Therefore making them happier to work harder for him to make money.
> The passion would come through better in-the-product.
> 
> Fans would catch on to it. And they would be more invested.
> And giving them more of a desire to open their wallets to the business.





The Regent Alien. said:


> I think paige is incredibly marketable. Since i say a major portion of her fan base
> are metal heads/rockers/goths. Look at how metal bands/artists are merchandised.
> 
> And go at paige in that manor.


Agreed on all points.



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige hoists ajs limp/prone body over her head. And slams
> ajs back downward onto her knee Bane/Dark knight rises style.
> 
> Aj lee screams
> I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!
> I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!
> I CANT FEEL MY LEGS!!!
> 
> Then a dark black mist rolls in. Engulfing paige as paige slips through a dimensional pothole.
> Where she gives the divas title to her master...A REVIVED UNDERTAKER!!!!!
> 
> Where the undertaker is building his dark army of the living and the revived dead!!!!!
> 
> Paul bearer/Paige/Kane/Kharma/The ascension/gangrel/The boogeyman/Big daddy v/Mideon/Kevin thorn/Ariel/luna vachon/Mortis/Sinn bodhi/Crowbar/Daffney/Raven/Rellik/Judas mesias/James mitchell/Vampiro/Pappa shango/Kurgan/Golga/The task master/Heel doink/Jessicka havok/L.O.D/Demolition/The powers of pain/The one man gang/bam bam bigelo/Katie lea burchill etc..


I could see this working during the height of The Ministry Of Days days, or during the times with Kevin Sullivan had his groups back in the day. But now, *NOPE!*


----------



## Mordecay

Hi guys, I'm new in this forum so what better way to start posting that in the thread of my favorite diva.

I had the bad feeling that she is going to lose on Sunday and to make matters worst I think is going to be via Black Widow (that would be awful). 

I really like this girl since her post-match interview when she won the title. I think is one of the few times that I saw a wrestler show her real persona, crying for accomplished a dream. I would hate if she is buried to make room for the Bellas, more now that she is improoving after the heel turn and I hope Triple H don't allow that to one of her golden childs from the NXT.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Mordecay said:


> Hi guys, I'm new in this forum so what better way to start posting that in the thread of my favorite diva.
> 
> I had the bad feeling that she is going to lose on Sunday and to make matters worst I think is going to be via Black Widow (that would be awful).
> 
> I really like this girl since her post-match interview when she won the title. I think is one of the few times that I saw a wrestler show her real persona, crying for accomplished a dream. I would hate if she is buried to make room for the Bellas, more now that she is improoving after the heel turn and I hope Triple H don't allow that to one of her golden childs from the NXT.


Cool, i am no longer the newbie here! Joking. The only thing i have to say in this regard is that *REAL WRESTLING FANS DO NOT WANT TO SEE PAIGE BURIED, ONLY YOUR RIFF RAFF FANS DO!*

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think Paige has been alot more comfortable as a heel than a face, tbh. Seems to flow a bit more easily. Her typical babyface character after just winning the title was..well...typical. Her heel character has made this feud alot better.


----------



## Empress

Mordecay said:


> Hi guys, I'm new in this forum so what better way to start posting that in the thread of my favorite diva.
> 
> I had the bad feeling that she is going to lose on Sunday and to make matters worst I think is going to be via Black Widow (that would be awful).
> 
> I really like this girl since her post-match interview when she won the title. I think is one of the few times that I saw a wrestler show her real persona, crying for accomplished a dream. I would hate if she is buried to make room for the Bellas, more now that she is improoving after the heel turn and I hope Triple H don't allow that to one of her golden childs from the NXT.


Welcome to the forum. 

I don't think Paige is buried, only getting started. If she starts losing all her matches, then it's time to worry. But she's been booked better in the past few weeks.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Empress said:


> Vince McMahon is all business but a lot of wrestlers have said that he is open to engagement. He will at least give you five minutes of his time. I don't think he hates Paige. He just may not feel she'll make him enough money and doesn't "get" her.


Paige's core fan base are punk rockers (like British Punk etc) metal heads and goths where as AJ's is the nerds/geeks, it helps that she is one herself. HHH/Stephanie get her instantly and will practically do anything for her, plus she is over with the Kliq as Scott Hall, X-Pac and Justin Incredible have all said publicly Paige is the future and is money because they instantly 'got' her. Personally approaching 69 years old, I don't think Vince would get her at all for someone his age, a generation thing.

She's like a darker version of AJ if you will.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Paige's core fan base are punk rockers (like British Punk etc) metal heads and goths where as AJ's is the nerds/geeks, it helps that she is one herself. HHH/Stephanie get her instantly and will practically do anything for her, plus she is over with the Kliq as Scott Hall, X-Pac and Justin Incredible have all said publicly Paige is the future and is money because they instantly 'got' her. Personally approaching 69 years old, I don't think Vince would get her at all for someone his age, a generation thing.
> 
> She's like a darker version of AJ if you will.


I will take the opinion of Hall Of Famers and true wrestling talent that have actually *WRESTLED* in the ring on a regular basis than the one of someone that is so out of touch with the product and reality anyday. 

An owner that listen to bigoted, Misogynistic goof like Kevin Dunn over his own daughter, son in law, who by the way will be the ones he leaves the company to, and others that have very knowledgeable views, thoughts, and principals should get his head examined. *How come you can get her, but someone that has all these college degrees, and has defeated rivals from the federal government and Ted Turner can't grasp the simple concept of allowing his talent to be themselves with the volume turned up? *

Steve Austin, Jim Ross, and others like them have said that is the best tried and true philosophy in how to get over in wrestling. Their opinion is hallowed to me because they know actually what the hell they are talking about.


----------



## SkandorAkbar

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think paige is incredibly marketable. Since i say a major portion of her fan base
> are metal heads/rockers/goths. Look at how metal bands/artists are merchandised.
> 
> And go at paige in that manor.



:lel how many metal heads/rockers/goths are into wrestling?


----------



## Caffore

SkandorAkbar said:


> :lel how many metal heads/rockers/goths are into wrestling?


A lot of the percentage of Wrestling fans fall into that area. In fact that is basically the entire UK wrestling market.


----------



## Mordecay

Well I think Paige is very marketable, her very unique look stands out between the girls in the divas roster, besides that I'm not completely sure, but I think is the 2nd diva in terms of merchandising revenues, behind AJ.
If they want to generate more incomes with her drop the purple and make more of her merchandising in darker colors. Btw I always wonder what does stand for her "Think Again"? I never heard her use that phrase in her promos or in anything, but is all over her merchandising.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

As the days creep closer to sunday. The more nervous my stomach gets.
I know its just wrestling. But i really want paige to have her belt back again.
After battleground her loss put me in quite a funk.

I know its all scripted. But im sure you all have became emotionally invested
in certain wrestlers/divas. And when they lose. Its like a shock to the system.

Sure everybody loses. But paige winning with that heart healing smile of hers
would make my day!!!

Paige you are the light in my night!!!!


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

SkandorAkbar said:


> :lel how many metal heads/rockers/goths are into wrestling?


Its the majority of the UK market and the rest of Europe too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Looks like AJ is winning if we go by betting odds sadly.

Hoping for an upset.


----------



## tailhook

The Dark Warlords said:


> I will take the opinion of Hall Of Famers and true wrestling talent that have actually *WRESTLED* in the ring on a regular basis than the one of someone that is so out of touch with the product and reality anyday.
> 
> An owner that listen to bigoted, Misogynistic goof like Kevin Dunn over his own daughter, son in law, who by the way will be the ones he leaves the company to, and others that have very knowledgeable views, thoughts, and principals should get his head examined. *How come you can get her, but someone that has all these college degrees, and has defeated rivals from the federal government and Ted Turner can't grasp the simple concept of allowing his talent to be themselves with the volume turned up? *
> 
> Steve Austin, Jim Ross, and others like them have said that is the best tried and true philosophy in how to get over in wrestling. Their opinion is hallowed to me because they know actually what the hell they are talking about.


If you think wrestling is just a matter of.. find a guy and have him be himself with the volume turned up, then you know absolutely nothing about the business of wrestling.

There is no set A -> B -> C to creating guys, or people would be doing it. 

And a dirty secret is the whole volume schtick is Kayfabe. These guys have built themselves to sell themselves, and they don't want you to know that most of the time when they aren't wrestling they're by and large just regular guys. Their public personas let them live vicariously and while there may be some similarities, they aren't the same. You think The Rock goes around telling movie directors.. it doesn't matter what you want. I won't scream it at you.. i'll just turn the volume down. Every other girl on the set, hey... girl.. I like pie. Talking about himself in the third person? Its a public persona he can sell to arenas, and one he can put forth in what appears to be a natural manner. IRL, in private.. he's just a dude.. probably with a wife and kids that changes diapers, takes the kids to school, and lives his life.

Its no more him than he's Roadblock, or Hercules, its a role. But he'll never tell you that. You're his mark that believes this is him, and its all real to you dammit... just with the volume turned up.. and that gets him paid.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

RAVEN said:


> Looks like AJ is winning if we go by betting odds sadly.
> 
> Hoping for an upset.


Me to. Or i will be upset. You wouldnt like me when im upset.


----------



## PaigeBayLee

^ Who cares if Paige wins or not? It just means the feud might extend a bit longer or they might meet again in the future. It's a show. Just means she can have a feud with someone else, AJ Lee deserves the title just as much as Paige so I'm happy either way. I personally think once their feud is done they will both be heels to get the new stars on the main roster over.


----------



## TD Stinger

Spoiler: Smackdown



Just saw the interaction between the two on SD! and it was great. Paige skipped down to the ring, but AJ jumped off the apron during mid skip for a Lou Thez Press. Puncehs everywhere, threw Paige into the barricade. AJ looked great here. She didn't beat the 10 count. AJ is staring down Eva, and got met w/ a kick straight to the face by Paige. Paige hit the Paige Turner. I will say, they almost looked they were going to botch it but the delivery of the move was great. Very good stuff from these two heading into Summerslam.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

PaigeBayLee said:


> ^ Who cares if Paige wins or not? It just means the feud might extend a bit longer or they might meet again in the future. It's a show. Just means she can have a feud with someone else, AJ Lee deserves the title just as much as Paige so I'm happy either way. I personally think once their feud is done they will both be heels to get the new stars on the main roster over.


I care. I have all the respect in the world for aj lee. Im kinda a fan.
But also as a hardcore paige fan. I think its her turn now. This time it will be
a far-far better run.


----------



## Joshi Judas

PaigeBayLee said:


> ^ Who cares if Paige wins or not? It just means the feud might extend a bit longer or they might meet again in the future. It's a show. Just means she can have a feud with someone else, AJ Lee deserves the title just as much as Paige so I'm happy either way. I personally think once their feud is done they will both be heels to get the new stars on the main roster over.


Feud is pretty much over if Paige loses and it will be hard for her to get consistent screen time without a feud so I care.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^Exactly.

The only way i will accept a loss. If its by DQ.


----------



## islesfan13

RAVEN said:


> Feud is pretty much over if Paige loses and it will be hard for her to get consistent screen time without a feud so I care.


Like I said earlier, don't go by betting odds. Those are created by people like us making prediction's. Nobody from within the company is making these odds. Cameron was expected to lose with terrible odds last ppv and won. Also Paige's odds are not so bad right now. I would wait for SS and see what happens.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think her odds have gone from 50/50 to 60/40.


----------



## rpags71

Spoiler: Smackdown



Really well done segment by both paige and aj. Paige took some good bumps, and and AJ's selling of the paige turner was really well done. Their playing more into paige being in AJ's head rather than AJ still being injured, which is more compelling imo. Summerslam should be really exciting, and I think either of them could go over.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Hurry-up eight oclock already.


----------



## Joshi Judas

islesfan13 said:


> Like I said earlier, don't go by betting odds. Those are created by people like us making prediction's. Nobody from within the company is making these odds. Cameron was expected to lose with terrible odds last ppv and won. Also Paige's odds are not so bad right now. I would wait for SS and see what happens.



Yeah but also looking at the SD spoilers and how WWE's booking usually goes, I'm kinda concerned. BUT they throw atleast one curveball every PPV so I'm hoping they pick this match for Summerslam to swerve the fans.


----------



## AJFanBoy89

i think Triple H will have Paige win on sunday because its her birthday, it'll be his birthday present to her. Than AJ will win it back at Night of champions, it'll be back and forth sort of thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sick of these idiotic reporters writing the Smackdown spoilers on Tuesday. They exaggerated the fuck out of everything and made it seem like Paige stomped AJ out and then did the Paige Turner on a hard surface.*



The Dark Warlords said:


> Steve Austin, Jim Ross, and others like them have said that is the best tried and true philosophy in how to get over in wrestling. Their opinion is hallowed to me because they know actually what the hell they are talking about.


*Well, Jim Ross also said AJ is the best all around Diva and one of the greatest female grapplers of all time, but that gets conveniently ignored :aj3*


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *Sick of these idiotic reporters writing the Smackdown spoilers on Tuesday. They exaggerated the fuck out of everything and made it seem like Paige stomped AJ out and then did the Paige Turner on a hard surface.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, Jim Ross also said AJ is the best all around Diva and one of the greatest female grapplers of all time, but that gets conveniently ignored :aj3*


No one has ignored it, all we can take from that report is JR holds Paige in the same regard as AJ


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> No one has ignored it, all we can take from that report is JR holds Paige in the same regard as AJ


*
No he doesn't. He said "AJ seems to be distancing herself from the company, so I see Paige going over." on his podcast. It was not a dirtsheet report. He said nothing about her abilities, but made a point to dedicate a segment to AJ being a great ring general. If you don't believe me, read his blog where he echoes it.
*
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1364586-jim-ross-shares-his-thoughts-weeks-raw-8-11-14-a.html


----------



## tommo010

and where does it say people ignored AJ's talents?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> and where does it say people ignored AJ's talents?


*The guy who brought up JR saying Paige is going over made no mention about his comments towards AJ, which skewed the perception and had people thinking JR is high on Paige.*


----------



## ROHFan19

Why did JR say it seems like AJ is distancing herself from the company? House shows?


----------



## A-C-P

ROHFan19 said:


> Why did JR say it seems like AJ is distancing herself from the company? House shows?


I think he means she is distancing herself in terms of her talent from the rest of the divas roster, so Paige is going over so people may start to think that AJ has competition. But I could be reading that wrong.


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *The guy who brought up JR saying Paige is going over made no mention about his comments towards AJ, which skewed the perception and had people thinking JR is high on Paige.*


Skewed your perception maybe, not everyone's when I read that post that train of thought never even entered my head JR has been known to be high on both girls he does prefer AJ but has always been complementary of Paige too. 



> Ross on Paige: "Paige has a significant upside and I can see her potentially having a Trish-Lita type rivalry with the talented AJ Lee who is still WWE's most consistent, in ring diva. Both ladies have marketable, bell to bell skills and both can be aggressive in the ring which translates well to all audiences."


----------



## Caffore

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think her odds have gone from 50/50 to 60/40.


Ok, well lets put it this way; every reliable "pundit" of these things have been pretty much middle of the ground. Some predict a Paige win, some (slightly more) predict an AJ win, but all of these are on the basis of "I don't know about this one, I guess a ______ win." 

Also the betting odds:1) how much are they really based ob but predictions, 2) they were never that far away from each other (on the UK ones at least, can't understand the American ones) and in some of them Paige's odds have dropped, but not significantly (+175 to +170 last I checked, although that apparently fell from +250 at one point). 

As for fans, nearly every forum I have seen seem to strongly believe it will be a Paige win of some sorts. But then again, what do fans really know. 

There is the smackdown booking, but AJ didn't come out looking too defeated, she did get her fight in as well. And at the same time I think that style of booking became so common (loser wins at PPV) that they stopped strictly following it. That and if it is to build a storyline, that surpasses booking stipulations. The storyline could go either way as well like (either Paige wins by getting in AJ's head, or AJ finally overcomes the mind games, both work). Or with it being a Divas feud, WWE may ignore the story all together.

So in conclusion, I don't think many people actually know how this is going to
go on Sunday. I would say Paige winning makes the most story sense and long term planning sense, as I can see this lasting at least one more PPV (due to lack of Heel divas good enough/promoted enough for AJ to work with) but then again, LOLWWE so they may put AJ in a feud with Cameron or Eva because "Fuck You" female wrestling fans. Probably an AJ loss by DQ could work to maybe set up a No DQ match at NOC, but that might be fantasy talk. Also, when has WWE let defeats get in the way of a heel cobtinuing to feud with a Face when they have no other idea's (Sheamus/Del Rio WHC feud which lasted about 5 PPV's cones to mind) so even if AJ wins clean, they may not end this feud (whether that is smart or not is another question). 

So basically I am saying, who knows.


----------



## ROHFan19

A-C-P said:


> I think he means she is distancing herself in terms of her talent from the rest of the divas roster. But I could be reading that wrong.



Ahhh ok that makes more sense. Can't disagree with him either. She's by far the best. I'm pretty excited for when Sasha and Bayley to get called up though. Think they can hang. WWE needs more Divas that can handle the mic


----------



## NJ88

From what happened on Smackdown they've either made it so that AJ can get a Cena like victory. She's not mentally in the game, she's been injured by Paige but she still comes back and wins (sigh) or they've given her an out to lose the title by having her 'emotions get the better of her' and her fragile state causes her to make a mistake in the match, OR they've given them an excuse to have a DQ finish with AJ going crazy and getting herself disqualified. 

It's a little difficult to tell what they're going to do. The optimist in me wants to say they go with either of the last two options. Paige winning the title due to AJ making a Kaitlyn like error would make sense to continue the feud, so would getting herself DQ'd. AJ winning would end the feud there and then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> Skewed your perception maybe, not everyone's when I read that post that train of thought never even entered my head JR has been known to be high on both girls he does prefer AJ but has always been complementary of Paige too.


*Yeah, that means she has room for improvement, but the foundation is there. The issue is some people here thinking that endorsement means Paige is the best wrestler, when he explicitly said it about AJ.*


----------



## Caffore

NJ88 said:


> From what happened on Smackdown they've either made it so that AJ can get a Cena like victory. She's not mentally in the game, she's been injured by Paige but she still comes back and wins (sigh) or they've given her an out to lose the title by having her 'emotions get the better of her' and her fragile state causes her to make a mistake in the match, OR they've given them an excuse to have a DQ finish with AJ going crazy and getting herself disqualified.
> 
> It's a little difficult to tell what they're going to do. The optimist in me wants to say they go with either of the last two options. Paige winning the title due to AJ making a Kaitlyn like error would make sense to continue the feud, so would getting herself DQ'd. AJ winning would end the feud there and then.


It may not end the feud, as I said before WWE have a history of continuing feuds past natural ends. What it would do would end interest in the feud; how does Paige look threatening in that situation? So unless they make it an out and out war, and really push Paige's skill in the match (which lets be honest, that is not happening for a WWE Divas match) a clean AJ win is bad booking, because either a cold feud continues, or AJ goes on to a heel of the week mode which no one will care about before MAYBE dropping it to a newly heel Nikki Bella after her feud with Brie (if that does in fact happen) or she drops it to Charlotte in her debut feud which will result in exactly the same as Paige's first run I think (except Charlotte is also still green as grass). 

You gotta have both of these girls come out of this feud looking good, and for that, Paige has to get some real victories under her belt. Hell, I would even say this feud between the two of them will be beneficial to continue after both girls are no longer holding the belt; if the matches are good (we'll see Sunday) then it gives both AJ and Paige something to do when they are not chasing the title, and can build a real rivalry of these two girls hating each other irrespective of what is on the line.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I agree with reigns train. I do think he thinks aj lee is the best.
But i do think jr does think fondly of and has immense respect for paige.

And i couple years she could become his #1.
And so does ross think aj is going to be one of those part timers that comes and goes?


----------



## tommo010

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, that means she has room for improvement, but the foundation is there. The issue is some people here thinking that endorsement means Paige is the best wrestler, when he explicitly said it about AJ.*


I think you've read too much into it, like I said it's safe to say JR is a fan of both girls and while Paige has room for improvement she still seems to be getting endorsements from high profile people within the business so there is some merit to people bringing these factors up, it by no way takes anything from AJ because she received the same kind of endorsements when she debut'd and has proven it true and I'm betting Paige will do the same.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> I think you've read too much into it, like I said it's safe to say JR is a fan of both girls and while Paige has room for improvement she still seems to be getting endorsements from high profile people within the business so there is some merit to people bringing these factors up, it by no way takes anything from AJ because she received the same kind of endorsements when she debut'd and has proven it true and I'm betting Paige will do the same.


*
Possibly :draper2

I've never doubted Paige can improve, I just think people are vastly overrating her in her current state.*


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Possibly :draper2
> 
> I've never doubted Paige can improve, I just think people are vastly overrating her in her current state.*


I think that generally a lot of people have a lot of different tastes. For some people, Paige is the epitome of entertaining and cannot do anything wrong because they're generally just huge fans, for some they think she's doing a great job, some think she's just improving, some just don't like her at all. It all depends on what you like to see. 

Comparing her now to her bland and underwhelming first three months, it's quite acceptable for people to get excited over how she's performing now, because she's ten times better and it's a huge difference. I think she's doing a brilliant job in her current role, but there's still room for improvement, much like there is with most superstars. I think that during this feud, she's performed just as well as AJ.

For the record, I agree with JR. I think Paige has a huge deal of upside and is still improving, but at the moment AJ Lee is a little better than her. However I also think that Paige has time on her side and has six years on AJ to improve and become even better. Even though I admit AJ is a little better than Paige, strangely I'm still a bigger fan of Paige (not because she's from the UK). I guess, for me, she's just more interesting, although I can't quite tell you why.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige and Aj is apples and oranges.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> I think that generally a lot of people have a lot of different tastes. For some people, Paige is the epitome of entertaining and cannot do anything wrong because they're generally just huge fans, for some they think she's doing a great job, some think she's just improving, some just don't like her at all. It all depends on what you like to see.
> 
> Comparing her now to her bland and underwhelming first three months, it's quite acceptable for people to get excited over how she's performing now, because she's ten times better and it's a huge difference. I think she's doing a brilliant job in her current role, but there's still room for improvement, much like there is with most superstars. I think that during this feud, she's performed just as well as AJ.
> 
> For the record, I agree with JR. I think Paige has a huge deal of upside and is still improving, but at the moment AJ Lee is a little better than her. However I also think that Paige has time on her side and has six years on AJ to improve and become even better. Even though I admit AJ is a little better than Paige,* strangely I'm still a bigger fan of Paige (not because she's from the UK)*. I guess, for me, she's just more interesting, although I can't quite tell you why.












*Yep yep yep, first thing that crossed my mind :lol

I agree that she will get better, and I've always said she plays this role well, but that does not mean it's working. She's gotta get heat, and beating down AJ is the way to do it. Again, I don't blame her for this, I blame booking. However, I still firmly believe her wrestling needs to improve in the WWE environment.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And it will. It cant get worse. Paige just has some minor kinks
in her move set armor.


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yep yep yep, first thing that crossed my mind :lol
> 
> I agree that she will get better, and I've always said she plays this role well, but that does not mean it's working. She's gotta get heat, and beating down AJ is the way to do it. Again, I don't blame her for this, I blame booking. However, I still firmly believe her wrestling needs to improve in the WWE environment.*


Haha. Just because I'm from the UK doesn't mean I'm bias! Layla's from England...I'm not a huge fan of hers.

Wrestling wise, I'm sure she'll find her feet. She's used to getting a lot of time in NXT and having her matches be important, that isn't the case on RAW or generally on WWE PPV's so I'm sure she'll have to adapt to that. She's been very good in the past in different promotions so she certainly has the disposition to make it work on the main roster in the WWE.

I think the heel stuff will work too. As long as booking is strong and she stays relevant. If she were to get that big win against AJ Lee, it would probably help because people would then see her as a serious threat, rather than someone who interrupts matches, attacks from behind, recites poems and has lost to AJ the last two times.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NJ88 said:


> Haha. Just because I'm from the UK doesn't mean I'm bias! Layla's from England...I'm not a huge fan of hers.
> 
> Wrestling wise, I'm sure she'll find her feet. She's used to getting a lot of time in NXT and having her matches be important, that isn't the case on RAW or generally on WWE PPV's so I'm sure she'll have to adapt to that. She's been very good in the past in different promotions so she certainly has the disposition to make it work on the main roster in the WWE.
> 
> I think the heel stuff will work too. As long as booking is strong and she stays relevant. If she were to get that big win against AJ Lee, it would probably help because people would then see her as a serious threat, rather than someone who interrupts matches, attacks from behind, recites poems and has lost to AJ the last two times.


*Sounds about right. Honestly...as much as I dislike the overrating, and as much as I LOVE to say I told you so...I would be perfectly fine with a Paige win, because it's best for business. She needs it. She WILL be buried if she loses via pinfall or submission and there's no way she would recover from it. Although a DQ would make this feud cold, it won't make her look weak, and they could get away with doing it. They just need to put more effort into this feud if they want it to continue.*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

This is what needs to happen. And what i feel paige needs to stay.

Paige comes out to and verbally lashes into aj.

Aj im tired of you. You are boring the hell out of me. Enough is enough.
For the last few months ive held back to real me. And the real me doesnt want to be your friend.
Aj i hate your bloody guts!!! With every fiber of my being i loathe you..I detest you..I despise you!!
And i want whats mine. That divas title.

And you say this is your kingdom. Time for the kingdom to crumble.
And queenie im going to take that crown off your pretty little head and ram it right up your royal ass!!!
And calling yourself a queen in from of a brit. Big mistake!!!
We brits know a little something something about royalty.

And paige points to a picture of the queen of england on the titan tron.
And says..Bitch you couldnt lase-up her boots!!! 


And i feel while paige is saying. She needs to be wretching her guts out saying.
In the most insane/hate filled tone ever.


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *Sounds about right. Honestly...as much as I dislike the overrating, and as much as I LOVE to say I told you so...I would be perfectly fine with a Paige win, because it's best for business. She needs it. She WILL be buried if she loses via pinfall or submission and there's no way she would recover from it. Although a DQ would make this feud cold, it won't make her look weak, and they could get away with doing it. They just need to put more effort into this feud if they want it to continue.*


No, there's no denying that a pinfall or submission clean loss for Paige would be incredibly damaging, especially for someone freshly turned heel. In order to make a heel successful they do need a few wins otherwise they'll just be seen as jokes as they're already booked as though they're inferior to faces. Agreed that more effort needs to be put into the feud. The majority of big feud plots seem to happen on Smackdown.

Speaking of Smackdown. Was a great segment. Sold the feud really well in the last show before the PPV. The main story going in is how Paige has 'got to' AJ Lee and she isn't mentally in the game. I think Michael Cole actually said that if she can't keep control of her emotions then she's going to lose the title. They've given her an excuse to lose, please use it.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige featured on the jbl and cole show.
Shes briefly shown on the beginning.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLbWnkID-L4


----------



## islesfan13

I have every reason to believe that no matter who wins sunday Paige will still get solid tv time. WWE hasn't been this high on a newbie diva since I cant even remember. No booker in their right mind would risk losing all that money and possible merchandise sales by burying a diva with a hardcore fanbase. It would just be straight WCW booking and would be terrible for the company.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The more i have of this amazing human being in-my-life.
The better it is. So more screen time is needed. For all the divas.

We need more tuna is the sausage fest.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige featured on the jbl and cole show.
> Shes briefly shown on the beginning.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLbWnkID-L4


That is a LOT more than I thought it would be going by the word "briefly". I thought she'd be in the background for like half a sec or something. Excellent!!!

Also, :aryalol at spelling Zach's name wrong..


----------



## shutupchico

what are paige fans unbiased thoughts on the match with aj? has she been looking too strong lately to win this? i feel like she needs a win to put over her heel character, but she's already mocked, and kicked aj's ass plenty, and we always hear that vince isn't a paige fan. also though, i'd think they want babyface aj chasing the heel champ. or maybe paige wins by dq when aj goes crazy on her?


----------



## Vox Machina

shutupchico said:


> what are paige fans unbiased thoughts on the match with aj? has she been looking too strong lately to win this? i feel like she needs a win to put over her heel character, but she's already mocked, and kicked aj's ass plenty, and we always hear that vince isn't a paige fan. also though, i'd think they want babyface aj chasing the heel champ. or maybe paige wins by dq when aj goes crazy on her?


She's been screwing with AJ a lot and making her lose to Eva Marie of all people. If you go by whoever _doesn't_ stand tall at the end will win in the PPV, then AJ should retain the title. But I don't think that's going to happen in this case. I think the rug could be swept up from under us and have Paige actually recapture the title. A dirty finish could potentially happen and would give it more spice for a heel run with the title.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Just saw the segment. I was decent.I just wish it would of went on
for 2 more minutes. But it was a snickers fun size taste of summerslam.

Looks like a pretty solid card all around.


----------



## shutupchico

SalisburySuperkick said:


> She's been screwing with AJ a lot and making her lose to Eva Marie of all people. If you go by whoever _doesn't_ stand tall at the end will win in the PPV, then AJ should retain the title. But I don't think that's going to happen in this case. I think the rug could be swept up from under us and have Paige actually recapture the title. A dirty finish could potentially happen and would give it more spice for a heel run with the title.


this is how i see it happening too, hopefully we're right.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I do 2. Paige bring on the nasty!!!


----------



## Mordecay

I like what I saw today, apparently those two are bonding in the ring and selling better each other moves. I was a little scared for AJ, she is landing too awkwardly and for a second think she really hurt her neck; she has to improove in that part. If Paige is going to win (I hope so) let her win with the PTO, the Rampaige or the Paige Turner could injure Aj if her neck is still recovering.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Yup.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mordecay said:


> I like what I saw today, apparently those two are bonding in the ring and selling better each other moves. I was a little scared for AJ, she is landing too awkwardly and for a second think she really hurt her neck; she has to improove in that part. If Paige is going to win (I hope so) let her win with the PTO, the Rampaige or the Paige Turner could injure Aj if her neck is still recovering.


*AJ is selling a fake neck injury and this post shows she's doing a damn good job at it. She is overselling the Paige Turner, but that move sucks ass anyway so it's always going to look bad. Paige does not need to submit AJ, she should win dirty, preferably via chairshot to really sell her brutal heel character. Otherwise, why should anyone care if she's winning clean? That's WWE's major mistake in this current era-having heels win clean. No one gives them heat because they aren't breaking any rules. Let Paige break the rules and make people hate her. No one gives a shit right now, so make them care.*


----------



## Vox Machina

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ is selling a fake neck injury and this post shows she's doing a damn good job at it. She is overselling the Paige Turner, but that move sucks ass anyway so it's always going to look bad. Paige does not need to submit AJ, she should win dirty, preferably via chairshot to really sell her brutal heel character. Otherwise, why should anyone care if she's winning clean? That's WWE's major mistake in this current era-having heels win clean. No one gives them heat because they aren't breaking any rules. Let Paige break the rules and make people hate her. No one gives a shit right now, so make them care.*


At the very least, getting leverage with the ropes during a pin. I posted about how I think Paige should win dirty and have a heel run with the title and see how she does.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Paige is at Wizard World on Tuesday in Chicago with Bray Wyatt, and for big conventions like that WWE usually send somebody holding a title (IC, WWE Title, US Title, Divas etc) to sign autographs and talk to fans. Paige happens to be in a title match the Sunday before which is also her 22nd birthday, so I think Paige will regain the title on Sunday via a dirty win (feet on the rope, handful of tights or interference from Tamina or Eva Marie) plus she has a lot more to lose where as AJ can afford a defeat and she'd have her rematch at Night of Champions, AJ is better off chasing rather than defending if she is meant to be babyface, that is the job of a heel which is quite clearly Paige, as a result of AJ being champion I don't think the crowd are as fully behind her as they should be if she was chasing the title. But yeah the title will hot potato between the two. Paige to regain.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ is selling a fake neck injury and this post shows she's doing a damn good job at it. She is overselling the Paige Turner, but that move sucks ass anyway so it's always going to look bad. Paige does not need to submit AJ, she should win dirty, preferably via chairshot to really sell her brutal heel character. Otherwise, why should anyone care if she's winning clean? That's WWE's major mistake in this current era-having heels win clean. No one gives them heat because they aren't breaking any rules. Let Paige break the rules and make people hate her. No one gives a shit right now, so make them care.*


Exactly this^ This has always bothered me, how the heels are today. Paige is a heel. They need to let her act like a true heel and let her play dirty so the crowd will get angry and want justice for the babyface, as it should be. Otherwise, why would whoever wins or loses matter to the casuals? There needs to be more there than just the face being a fan-favorite. The heel (Paige) needs to do the face (AJ) wrong so the casuals will have more reason to get behind her other than just because they like her.Hoping for some dirty tactics this Sunday.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Win or lose, always cheat.


----------



## CrystalFissure

The Wizard World thing was booked when Paige was champion. I don't think their booking was that long-term. Still, it's probably not a bad thing.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I just hope the match time gives them a real chance to show
how good these 2 really are. Battleground it felt like the stiffs in the suits
were kind of rushing them along.

So they had no chances to let their match breathe. And
they rushed it. Botches happened [On both girls parts]. And the match was
well less-than-stellar.

I want to see these girls get redeemed. And prove them wrong.


----------



## NJ88

The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ is selling a fake neck injury and this post shows she's doing a damn good job at it. She is overselling the Paige Turner, but that move sucks ass anyway so it's always going to look bad. Paige does not need to submit AJ, she should win dirty, preferably via chairshot to really sell her brutal heel character. Otherwise, why should anyone care if she's winning clean? That's WWE's major mistake in this current era-having heels win clean. No one gives them heat because they aren't breaking any rules. Let Paige break the rules and make people hate her. No one gives a shit right now, so make them care.*


This absolutely.

A heel is supposed to get heat, if they win clean, what are you booing them for? They've not really done anything wrong. If Paige is going to win, have her win dirty, she needs to cheat to win. Have her use a weapon (maybe not a chair) but something subtle like Brass Knuckles in homage to Regal when the referee is distracted. Beating AJ by cheating would get her heat.


----------



## tommo010

NJ88 said:


> This absolutely.
> 
> A heel is supposed to get heat, if they win clean, what are you booing them for? They've not really done anything wrong. If Paige is going to win, have her win dirty, she needs to cheat to win. Have her use a weapon (maybe not a chair) but something subtle like Brass Knuckles in homage to Regal when the referee is distracted. Beating AJ by cheating would get her heat.


I'm not so sure they are gonna use weapons, If Paige is going over like we think I have a feeling they are gonna use Paige's aggressiveness and mind games to try and gain heat whether this works or not remains to be seen :draper2

but I can see match playing out like this AJ starts strong with her craziness but Paige cheap shots an advantage in someway then AJ gets rag dolled (and selling like a trooper)about by Paige for a while, AJ gets the usual face resurgence only to let her emotions get the better of her and giving Paige an chance to steal a victory aige


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Thats why this feud i find is the most underrated feud
on-the-card. Its more than just a series of physical altercations.

There are some pretty hefty mind games going on. Which elevates it to the next level.
Its not just mindless name calling and cat fighting[Brie/steph].

Thres more to it.


----------



## NJ88

tommo010 said:


> I'm not so sure they are gonna use weapons, If Paige is going over like we think I have a feeling they are gonna use Paige's aggressiveness and mind games to try and gain heat whether this works or not remains to be seen :draper2
> 
> but I can see match playing out like this AJ starts strong with her craziness but Paige cheap shots an advantage in someway then AJ gets rag dolled (and selling like a trooper)about by Paige for a while, AJ gets the usual face resurgence only to let her emotions get the better of her and giving Paige an chance to steal a victory aige


Yeh, that's the way I think it's going to go. But it would it would be a better heat getter to have the heel cheat to win.

I wouldn't be shocked at all to see them replay the Kaitlyn/AJ finish. About the 11:00 mark. AJ hits the shining wizard, but Paige has gotten to her so much she'd rather gloat than go for the pin. Paige manages to kick out and wins the match a little later.






Oh, and...that spear, that selling. :faint:


----------



## tommo010

Can you imagine if goes that way with the PTO for the win and the crowd started chanting "you tapped out" (highly unlikely) at AJ aige


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Unlikely yes. But it could happen. But it would suck if paige
loses that way. And shes stuck with hearing that for the next month or more.

Paige has already been dealt with enough shit already...NO MORE!!!...


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am afraid that AJ will make Paige tap out at SummerSlam... Wouldn't be surprised if that happens. fpalm


----------



## The Regent Alien.

That would suck like a hoover.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That seems to be the more likely option as much as I'm pulling for Paige.


----------



## NJ88

Her losing clean via submission would just be awful. Three clean losses in a row is hard to come back from.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

And on her birthday none-the-less. Making it even more shitty.
I think she needs this win. And wwe owes it to her.


----------



## tommo010

The Regent Alien. said:


> And on her birthday none-the-less. Making it even more shitty.
> I think she needs this win. And wwe owes it to her.


WWE doesn't owe her anything tbh but story wise and to keep the feud hot and have it continue the best booking is a Paige win.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

For a while now paige was chasing the title. Now we see aj go on the chase.
A lot of role reversal going on in-this-feud.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

I think Eva Marie will cost AJ the title as returning the favour to Paige for her two victories, she just publicly thanked Paige on twitter and that she owes her one. Title will be hot potatoed, Paige to regain.


----------



## Joshi Judas

If not Paige, AJ needs to drop it to Megan Miller asap.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Or to el torito. They are the same size.


----------



## Vox Machina

The Regent Alien. said:


> Or to el torito. They are the same size.


El Torito is 4'5. AJ is 5'2. You speak lies!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I was only making a joke. Just trying to be funny.


----------



## Vox Machina

The Regent Alien. said:


> I was only making a joke. Just trying to be funny.


My response was a joke too.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im looking for summerslam 2014 press interviews
with paige. Has anyone found any? If so post them here.


----------



## islesfan13

Has Paige been mentioned on wwe 2k15 yet?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige is kinda keeping a low-profile in LA!
But im still looking for summerslam 2014 press interviews etc..


----------



## islesfan13

No Paige.


----------



## MisterPriceless

Man I'm really disappointed that Paige isn't included in the roster reveal for 2K15. As someone born in Norwich and following her families promotion for many years now, I thought it was a 100% lock that she'd be in the game. Plus, it would've been cool to finally have my own personal created wrestler FINALLY be able to be billed FROM Norwich, England. 

Oh well, Norwich City won today, and it's her birthday tomorrow, so here's hoping that Summerslam will be known as "The Biggest Birthday Party of the Summer" for the Diva of Tomorrow.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

If rya does not win we ryaot!!!!

Rya is short saraya!!!!


----------



## tommo010

it's Raya aige


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I will only take a correction from her fellow countryman.

Thanks.


----------



## shutupchico

her odds on betting sites keep getting worse, which makes me nervous. could be because people are putting money on aj, could be because the books know something.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Betting sites mean shit. Either way.


----------



## islesfan13

shutupchico said:


> her odds on betting sites keep getting worse, which makes me nervous. could be because people are putting money on aj, could be because the books know something.


Whats her odds now 60/40? Idk how to translate odds in regualr terms lol


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I wouldnt put much stock in betting sites.


----------



## RatedR10

shutupchico said:


> her odds on betting sites keep getting worse, which makes me nervous. could be because people are putting money on aj, could be because the books know something.


I don't think anyone should expect her to win the title anyways. It's obvious the program will continue and there will be a DQ or countout finish to keep the story going.

Summerslam has too much packed on (8 matches) for them to have anything more than seven minutes. Maybe at Night of Champions they'll have a longer match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Regent Alien. said:


> I wouldnt put much stock in betting sites.


They're usually right. Add them to what happened on SD with Paige standing tall and things don't look too good.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

shutupchico said:


> her odds on betting sites keep getting worse, which makes me nervous. could be because people are putting money on aj, could be because the books know something.


Yup and they had Paige to regain the title at Battleground, they mean absolutely nothing, just for betting companies to make money, betting on WWE should be made illegal.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Yup and they had Paige to regain the title at Battleground, they mean absolutely nothing, just for betting companies to make money, betting on WWE should be made illegal.


They had AJ Lee retain the title at Battleground. fpalm


----------



## NJ88

I wouldn't put too much stock on betting sites tbh. I'm not sure who's going to be winning the match, it obviously depends on the direction they want to go in. I'm going to set myself up for disappointment though, I did think Paige would win via cheating of some kind, however now I'm going to say AJ wins...clean. Then, anything other than that's just a bonus.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Guys im having twitter troubles. 

I just joined twitter minutes ago. So i decided to follow paige and
send her my 1st tweet. But im not listed/shown in the followers.

And the tweet i sent her has not shown-up on her feed.
What could the problem be?? Help?? Will i eventually show-up later??

Again..Help??


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :maury


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Ill try tweeting her later trough her paige fan site.
And see if that works. I dont want to come off as badgering to her.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

MisterPriceless said:


> Man I'm really disappointed that Paige isn't included in the roster reveal for 2K15. As someone born in Norwich and following her families promotion for many years now, I thought it was a 100% lock that she'd be in the game. Plus, it would've been cool to finally have my own personal created wrestler FINALLY be able to be billed FROM Norwich, England.
> 
> Oh well, Norwich City won today, and it's her birthday tomorrow, so here's hoping that Summerslam will be known as "The Biggest Birthday Party of the Summer" for the Diva of Tomorrow.


Keep in mind we still have the DLC to look forward to.


----------



## tommo010

Only Paige will see your Tweet's and they will only show on her feed if she chooses to retweet them, my advice is by all means send her supportive tweets but never expect them to be retweeted or replied too as I'm sure she gets hundreds a day.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Thanks for the nice reply. I got made fun of by raven.

Hey im kinda new to this twitter thing. And am just trying to figure it all out.
And i will. Again thanks.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not making fun of you, but that post was funny as fuck :lmao

Sorry about that :lol


----------



## tommo010

That kick by Paige :banderas and AJ's selling of that Paige Turner she literally threw herself back :bow


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> They had AJ Lee retain the title at Battleground. fpalm


Not all of them on Oddschecker, they also had Ambrose beating Rollins, we know what happened there, as I said betting on staged fights (which is what pro wrestling is) should be illegal.


----------



## Empress

The Regent Alien. said:


> Guys im having twitter troubles.
> 
> I just joined twitter minutes ago. So i decided to follow paige and
> send her my 1st tweet. But im not listed/shown in the followers.
> 
> And the tweet i sent her has not shown-up on her feed.
> What could the problem be?? Help?? Will i eventually show-up later??
> 
> Again..Help??


Raven, you're a meanie.  LOL

Your tweet won't show up on Paige's feed unless she's following you. Also, she may not see your tweets if you @ her because I'm sure she gets a lot of fan outreach. She seems nice to her fans on social media. 

Just continue to support her and maybe she'll acknowledge you.


----------



## islesfan13

Paige still maybe featured as a downloadable character representing NXT. 2k still has a few more wrestlers to announce. If shes not in it I wont buy though. As for tomorrow, I wont be able to watch it but ill check my phone for updates on here. I predict Eva to come out. Its terrible booking and Eva is plain awful but , with TD premiering I think the wwe includes her as third wheel for next ppv. Eva is going to cost someone the match tomorrow. It may not be Aj though.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

NO THIRD WHEELS PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Regent Alien. said:


> If rya does not win we ryaot!!!!
> 
> Rya is short saraya!!!!





The Regent Alien. said:


> I will only take a correction from her fellow countryman.
> 
> Thanks.


It's Raya 

Rya is more like what you'd get from Ryan/Ryback ... though you'd probably just say 'Ry' if you wanted to shorten that


----------



## islesfan13

Somebody remind me why people say Paige isn't over again? Everyone on wwe.com is complaining that Paige isn't in the game yet.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Not much on the paige front today. Was hoping for press junket 
interviews. Morning radio shows etc..

Nothin.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

islesfan13 said:


> Somebody remind me why people say Paige isn't over again? Everyone on wwe.com is complaining that Paige isn't in the game yet.


Rumour that Paige is the first or one of the first DLC characters/hidden characters, she debuted after Wrestlemania 30 which is the cut off date for 2K15 so they had no time to put her on or remove Del Rio.


----------



## Mordecay

Empress said:


> Your tweet won't show up on Paige's feed unless she's following you. Also, she may not see your tweets if you @ her because I'm sure she gets a lot of fan outreach. She seems nice to her fans on social media.


I follow her too, she is really funny on twitter. Here it is her bio

"Aj best friend. Some say I'm crazy, I say I'm lovable. Crazy (lovable) cat lady. Made history once or twice. Buy my merch"

She really talks a lot with her fans, specially if you buy her merchandising or make drawings of her, so keep trying. I still do.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Happy birthday to Paige!

It's already 17th here.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

^^^^^^Happy birthday my beloved wife!!!!
And as the hours draw near till the paige/aj match the more nervous i get.
My stomach is in knots waiting and praying everything goes right.


Till hopefully this amazing human being gets back
whats hers.

WWE Dont fuck this one up!!!


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster

I wonder who Paige is sleeping with right now, probably Rollins


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige isnt that kind of girl. Those insinuations are an insult.


----------



## Freeway.86

Also Rollins is engaged to his long time girlfriend and she is a stone cold fox/


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige is married to me guys!!!!


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige isnt that kind of girl. Those insinuations are an insult.





Freeway.86 said:


> Also Rollins is engaged to his long time girlfriend and she is a stone cold fox/


Shiet, It would make a really awesome storyline though.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Wouldnt it just be ripping off of edge/lita.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Ok, here's another few questions for you guys and again, answer these from a neutral perspective, if you're a fan or a critique or Paige .... throw that out of the window (You can do this!) .... and answer these honestly.
> 
> I want you to give a SUBSTANTIAL answer to ALL questions here, in other words, you can't say 'nothing', there is an answer for every question here that can be easily found.
> 
> *1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?
> 
> 2. What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?
> 
> 4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?
> 
> 5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?
> 
> 6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?
> 
> 7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?
> 
> 8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?
> 
> 9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?
> 
> 10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?*
> 
> The last question is a two part question of course, indulge ​


*1. If you could change one thing in regards to Paige's main roster run, what would it be?*

It is real simple everyone has said it. I would have changed how she debuted. Instead of this vanilla, generic babyface horseshit. *I would had watched her BOTH in NXT as well as the indies and tailored her debut to that.* I would have stuck with what works for her, and whether i had her win the title or not, she would at least had been either a heel or bad ass face doing it.

2.* What do you feel are Paige's strength's in the wrestling world?*

Mean streak, Aggression, Technical Ability(anyone whose is a wrestler that has come from England are great technicians in the ring. She is trained in that old school British World Of Sport Style. *Don't know World Of Sport? YOUTUBE JOHNNY SAINT AND BE AMAZED!* She unfortunately not allowed to be it as much in WWE, and Vince McMahon for some sexist reason don't wan't women being better than the men. I am on Jericho's side when he defended McCool and Melina. but to know the various submissions that she does has to be extremely technical in the ring), Striking/Brawling Ability 

*3. What do you feel are Paige's weakness's in the wrestling world?*

Mic Skills, Botches, and Move Selection

4. Do you think that she can improve on this and do you think that she will?

Absolutely. Mic Skills are already improving by WWE standards. Botches, i think over time she needs to develop different variations to her moves, and have *WWE ALLOW THOSE VARIATIONS! Remember this is WWE, and they are rigid in how they want stuff.* Go back like 10 to 20 pages on this forum. I told you what i think she should do in regards to The Paige Turner. Go back and look because i am not going to repeat myself. What i mean in Move Selection is WWE allowing her to be more diverse in what she does in the ring. By allowing variety in her moves, that could in my opinion cut out on the botching by allowing her to tweak her moves set and eliminate moves she is not doing well instead of sticking to what WWE strictly wants. Also, i would also have her develop a Move Sequence to her finishers. All the greats like: Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker, The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin all had a sequence in which they did leading to their finishers. Bret Hart was notorious for it. I would have her do that, and that could also come over time. 

*5. What do you think to Paige's look and attire?*

*LOVE IT!* Stick with Blacks, Dark Blues, and Dark Purples. But if i did change her look, it would look something like this:














































But, if i did add color to it, then i would have to be straight up, full blast, Cybergoth:





































*6. If you were going to (or had to) change this, how would you repackage her?*

I would not say this is the repackage, but i would give her another knockout finisher to add to what she does. I save stated that i think Test's Running Big Boot could fit her because she has long enough legs to do the move successfully in my mind:






But my dream repackage would only work if she was around: 5'10", 150 pounds and built like a female Crossfit Athlete, and that would be how Undertaker and Kane debuted. Cold, Emotionless, Impervious To Pain. A true silent killer, then add mind games playing later on in her career. 

*7. Her theme song, how well do you feel it fits her?*

Love it and it does fit her!

But if there was change, it would be this:

"Bloody Pleasures" By Blutengel:






"Reich Mir Die Hand" By Blutengel:






"Vampire" By Xandria:






"Dreamless" By Moonspell






"Little Gothic" By Seraphim Shock






"Blood Hunger Doctrine" By Dimmu Borgir:






"Hybrid Stigmata" By Dimmu Borgir:






"Hell Is For Children" By Vesania:






*8. Name ONE thing you think is unique about Paige that stands out as opposed to other diva's?*

It is something i do not think anyone has said in this regard. It is her eyes. Not in the physical sense, but the mental sense. Everytime i have seen get zoned in to do damage to someone, it seems as if she takes it to a whole other level. It seems to me that she is indeed *exactly like her mother in every way*. To me she *enjoys inflicting inhuman torture* upon those who cross her. Everyone, the next time you see her get into that zone, look deep into her eyes. You will see that she enjoys the decimation of her opponent.

*9. Who do you feel Paige's ideal opponent would be past or present?*

Who better than her own mother: Sweet Saraya:
















*10. If Paige was to leave the the wrestling world, what would you like to see her do and what do you think she would do?*

What i would like to see her do? That is a tough one. Maybe be a part of A Goth or Black Metal Band.

But i think she would be something that *NO ONE HAS SAID ON THIS.* It goes back to pics i have seen of her when she is around kids. Especially when she is holding kids. I think if she walked away from wrestling with enough money saved up, i think she would just enjoy being a.........*MOTHER!* I think that she would be an awesome mother if what i feel from those pictures with kids. I think her son and/or daughter would be very lucky to have her as a mother.

Arrogantly Grateful, Awaiting your response.


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster

The Regent Alien. said:


> Wouldnt it just be ripping off of edge/lita.


No, more like Steph and HHH but younger and with no Booking Power, but Rusev and Paige would be a good idea also.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

No..No it wouldnt!!!!! Awful just awful!!!! I dont want to see wwe whoring
out a talent like paige. Shit like that in beneath her. And it shows her no respect.

And as for those pics. I like that paiges goth look is not cartooishly blown out.
Its goth without beating you over the head with it.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

The Regent Alien. said:


> No..No it wouldnt!!!!! Awful just awful!!!! I dont want to see wwe whoring
> out a talent like paige. Shit like that in beneath her. And it shows her no respect.
> 
> And as for those pics. I like that paiges goth look is not cartooishly blown out.
> Its goth without beating you over the head with it.


I am African American, and i am totally into Goth Chicks!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Thats cool.


----------



## Vox Machina

I'm a year older than Paige. I need to get myself in order.


----------



## rpags71

Apparently paige will have new gear at summerslam. Wwe's seamstress tweeted this a few weeks ago.


----------



## islesfan13

rpags71 said:


> Apparently paige will have new gear at summerslam. Wwe's seamstress tweeted this a few weeks ago.


Wont be able to watch ss until 11:30 pm tomorrow so if someone could post pics earlier and give results I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CrystalFissure

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige is married to me guys!!!!


Oh, no.


----------



## Syztamatik

Might be slightly off topic, but would it make sense to say "Paige is the Divas Division"? Im workin on a project and I cant decide whether that makes sense at all. 
Lol.


----------



## islesfan13

Happy Birthday to the future Queen of the divas division.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

To celebrate Paige's birthday, here is a match from German Stampede Wrestling (the main promotion in Germany is WXW) but GSW is its main rival, Paige (or Britani in the clip) is only 15 or 16 here!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOxkspEdDc8


----------



## PRODIGY

Happy BDay to my Queen Paige. Let's party!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAIGE!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!

NOW GO BLOW AJ LEES CANDLES OUT!!!


----------



## Vox Machina

The Regent Alien. said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAIGE!!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!
> 
> NOW GO BLOW AJ LEES CANDLES OUT!!!


Don't even wanna say what I thought I was reading until the last couple words.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

You gotta doity doity mind!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien.

The queen of the kingdom of darkness and despair.
Paige sits upon her thrown carved out of black crystal.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Happy Birthday Paige. Hope she pulls off an upset but won't get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed

*Paige needs to change her look.*

It's not working she looks ridiculous out there with that generic emo look and gloomy hair. She looks emo, Anti is code for.goth emo.

She should die her hair light brown and put black and white streaks in her hair.

She should wear pants leather and fabric maybe. 

Give her a fake tramp stamp and make her a biker?

Her current look isn't working.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

OP, your post isn't working for me, you need to change.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Her current look is what sets her apart. Also, she's gorgeous as hell.


----------



## Mobster

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

So everybody with black hair is emo? I was born emo and didn't even know it...


----------



## s.kong

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Fake tramp stamp? Make her into a biker? Sounds like somebody had a bit too much :cool2 this Saturday night.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

First you want Sable back and now Paige to change her look? 
Negged.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

You need to be banned. Your threads just aren't working. Maybe rejoin under a new alias and make more sensible threads :shrug


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Methinks you get your idea of biker women from questionable photograph sites...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

oh i thought you were gonna say she needs to hit the tanning booth.


----------



## nucklehead88

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*


----------



## p862011

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

her look is what sets her apart from the other barbies


----------



## XDarkholmeX

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Nah


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Nah, I like her current look, she stands out in it.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Hell no, Paige looks fantastic now.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

..When did emo have anything to do with having black hair and pale skin? back in the 90s nobody was using this term it was exclusively Goth.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Her look is the only thing she has going for her right now, her mic skills are improving but are still below par and she hasn't turned out to be the wrestling goddess she was prophesied to be but at least her marks can fall back on "she's fuggin' hawt!"


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*



Bandwagon_derailed said:


> with that generic emo look and gloomy hair.


Please point me to all the other "emo" divas with gloomy hair.


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

:cuss: she looks damn fine, she don't need to change her look.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Paige is absolutely fine.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

you want him to be another chick with fake boobs and botox face? 

i like with her the docs and the perfetco.. don't touch my Paige


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Her current look is what sets her apart. Also, *she's gorgeous as hell.*












Yups...


----------



## darksideon

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

It sounds like you want Paige to be Velvet Sky.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

"Gloomy hair", what an odd adjective to use to describe her hair.

Sorry guys, if you have black hair, then I'm afraid your hair is gloomy.


----------



## PUNKY

Happy birthday to the future (imo) queen of the divas division. :hb aige

Not expecting much from tonight but here's hoping this is the image were seeing by the end of the night.










Also exited about the possibility of a new red attire ? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CrystalFissure

Pillman's Pencil said:


> To celebrate Paige's birthday, here is a match from German Stampede Wrestling (the main promotion in Germany is WXW) but GSW is its main rival, Paige (or Britani in the clip) is only 15 or 16 here!


That's really obscure. Thanks for the link.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Also intrigued by the new RED ring attire.
Hope the color mirrors paiges hot intensity!!!!


----------



## Insomnia

Happy Birthday Paige.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*



Sliced Bread no2 said:


> "Gloomy hair", what an odd adjective to use to describe her hair.
> 
> Sorry guys, if you have black hair, then I'm afraid your hair is gloomy.


geez and i thought all this time her hair was raven black


----------



## mistaroo

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*



Bandwagon_derailed said:


> She should die her hair light brown and put black and white streaks in her hair.
> 
> She should wear pants leather and fabric maybe.
> 
> Give her a fake tramp stamp and make her a biker?


Just sign Velvet Sky if you want this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

If you want her career to end, then yeah. 

I remember when Ziggler cut his hair and changed the colour. :lel


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*



Bandwagon_derailed said:


> It's not working she looks ridiculous out there with that generic emo look and gloomy hair. She looks emo, Anti is code for.goth emo.
> 
> She should die her hair light brown and put black and white streaks in her hair.
> 
> She should wear pants leather and fabric maybe.
> 
> Give her a fake tramp stamp and make her a biker?
> 
> Her current look isn't working.


Lol wut? No.


----------



## trademarklas

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

You're gonna have to try harder than that, OP.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If you want her career to end, then yeah.
> 
> I remember when Ziggler cut his hair and changed the colour. :lel


:maury could of teamed with evan bourne


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Paige my little blazing sugar cookie!!! Dont forget after you win/match
tonight. I have to rub lotion on your feet!!!


----------



## xxPaigeSlavexx

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Paige is fucking incredible, especially if you like that kind of look.


----------



## rpags71

For whoever walks out of summerslam tonight with the title, I think they might be getting a redesigned belt tomorrow. When wwe changed their logo yesterday, they changed the divas logo from pink to red. I can't stand the current design, so hopefully they refresh it and make it look better

Via the wwe divas twitter page


----------



## Joshi Judas

PUNKY said:


> Happy birthday to the future (imo) queen of the divas division. :hb aige
> 
> Not expecting much from tonight but here's hoping this is the image were seeing by the end of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also exited about the possibility of a new red attire ? :mark::mark::mark:



Red attire would be kada kada 

Also Paige's birthday is this PPV and mine is right behind her with NOC.

Is this a sign from the heavens? :zayn


----------



## Chris22

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

OK, her look is unique and sets her apart from every other Diva on the roster and you want her to change? I don't get this.


----------



## eskymi

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

I don't wish to look it up so someone tell me what the fuck is emo?

And what the hell does "she is emo, anti is the code for goth, emo," mean?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

PAIGE IS HEAVEN!!

And wwe never pair paige with rosa mendez ever again. Its like fillet mignon [Paige]
being served with pimento loaf [Rosa]!!!!

It makes paige look bad.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPEFULLY SHE WILL HAVE THE GREATEST BIRTHDAY OF HER LIFE IN THE FORM OF BECOMING THE NEW WWE WORLD DIVAS WRESTLING CHAMPION TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

I think it would be cool if paige wore sunglasses with
her ring attire.On her way to the ring. You hardly see that anymore in wwe with their girls.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^^^Happy birthday *my beloved wife*!!!!
> And as the hours draw near till the paige/aj match the more nervous i get.
> My stomach is in knots waiting and praying everything goes right.


Pretty excited too, although you seem to be on a whole new crazy level of fandom...



JohnTheSmarkBuster said:


> I wonder who Paige is sleeping with right now, probably Rollins


Rollins as already mentioned happily engaged with another bombshell entirely. Going by her Twitter right now Paige really only has time for the ladies... so either she's really private about her social life, or you know.. she plays for the other team. Which I would obviously be fine with..



Freeway.86 said:


> Also Rollins is engaged to his long time girlfriend and she is a stone cold fox/


Exactly 



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige is married to me guys!!!!


:bush



JohnTheSmarkBuster said:


> No, more like Steph and HHH but younger and with no Booking Power, but Rusev and Paige would be a good idea also.


No, it would not. Like, at all. Hey, I know, let's make Eva Marie Roman Reigns' valet too, makes total sense as well! :waffle



Syztamatik said:


> Might be slightly off topic, but would it make sense to say "Paige is the Divas Division"? Im workin on a project and I cant decide whether that makes sense at all.
> Lol.


Doesn't make sense. Made sense when AJ said it a couple of months ago, but right now nobody holds that particular title, thank god...



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige my little blazing sugar cookie!!! Dont forget after you win/match
> tonight. I have to rub lotion on your feet!!!


:bush :bush :bush You're really making me consider avoiding this thread little buddy. Not gonna lie...


----------



## HornyforStratus

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Sable > Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Yes ive gotten kinda emotionally invested in paige.
And when things dont go good for her. I kinda take it personal.

Because i think shes busted her ass to hard to possibly getting so little.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Regent Alien. said:


> Yes ive gotten kinda emotionally invested in paige.
> And when things dont go good for her. I kinda take it personal.
> 
> Because i think shes busted her ass to hard to possibly getting so little.


Look, there are no guarantees in wrestling obviously, and one stupid mistake (whether it be smoking a lil sumfin sumfin, getting mad at the wrong person, stealing an i phone case) can always mean the end, but thusfar she's done excedingly well, and all the signs point to a long and healthy career. Don't let the nay sayers get to you man.

And ain't nothing wrong with being emotionally invested, hell I've been a fan of hers for years and was very worried about her initial face run and succes too. I get it. It's the pretending you're married to her and promising her to rub her feet when she "gets home" that make me go :bush worrying you might go full stalker on her... :waffle


----------



## CrystalFissure

Bearodactyl said:


> so either she's really private about her social life, or you know.. she plays for the other team. Which I would obviously be fine with..


Nah, her mum said all those rumours are bullshit. I'd say if I had to guess she's single, probably because there's not enough time in the day. It doesn't matter to me though; some really hang onto all that speculation (not you, of course).


----------



## Bearodactyl

CrystalFissure said:


> Nah, her mum said all those rumours are bullshit. I'd say if I had to guess she's single, probably because there's not enough time in the day. It doesn't matter to me though; some really hang onto all that speculation (not you, of course).


Guess people just figured, young, hot, succesful, if she's single she MUST be.. it's a silly reasoning really. Though admittedly sometimes mums are in the dark on these things too :genius

Looking forward to tonight. Not too worried about the result, if Paige goes over AJ clean that's no guarantee of good/great future booking, nor is if she loses clean (the other end of the spectrum) a guarantee of piss poor booking in the future. It's one decision, and her career doesn't depend on it. I'm just gonna enjoy it for what it is, and hope it will entertain me. As long as they get decent time, I'll be happy.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

She can change her look by removing clothes.


I'd approve.


But the PG rating wouldn't.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Im not going to stalk paige. I go through these phases where a
certain female celebs strikes my fancy. Last year it was an actress named Jaime andrews.

She was on that show worlds dumbest.

But paige is different kind of girl. Her look/her accent/her intellect/her style.
This girl blows my mind. When i see her my heart races and my body temp over heats!!!

And i get so head over heels in love. That i become an emotional wreck.
But i would never stalk her. To do anything that would make her feel uncomfortable/unsafe/Like she was in danger.
Thats the last thing i would do.

But i do think what it would be like to have this amazing being as mine. Doting on her/spoiling her rotten.
Cooking her amazing meals.Cleaning her apartment. My dream would be her and i snuggling on a couch during a storm power outage.
In the dark with candles drinking coffee and just talking for hours upon hours on end.

While listening to the rain.


----------



## Mordecay

Bearodactyl said:


> Going by her Twitter right now Paige really only has time for the ladies... so either she's really private about her social life, or you know.. she plays for the other team. Which I would obviously be fine with...


Maybe is option C, she doesn't want a relationship right now, because she is on the road a lot, probably the last few years so she doesn't get time to get attached to anybody outside of the business. If she plays for the other team (there are a few proofs of that) I'll be ok with that; probably is because she have been hanging with women most of her wrestling career in all women's promotion.

Happy birthday to her, hopefully she takes what is hers, but I don't trust the WWE, if they let her have her first loss in England I think they can have her lose at her birthday as well. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

I agree, I think she should wear less to no clothes at all


----------



## The Regent Alien.

On one of her instagram pics. Shes watching the phantom of the opera.
And from what i saw shes got kinda a thing for gerard butler.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

*Paige needs to change her look.*

Stupid pop culture puppet. Big middle finger to you.

She is far from emo. And goth is not emo mate. She is not goth too. She is just not the average pop puppet that WWE often hires.

If you talk about a scene, know that scene, bitch.


She just has black hair and a piercing, and I like it.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Paige doesn't need to change a thing about her look, IMO.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

eskymi said:


> I don't wish to look it up so someone tell me what the fuck is emo?
> 
> And what the hell does "she is emo, anti is the code for goth, emo," mean?



Means that he doesn't know anything about emo and goth.

Emo: subculture known for emotional music and often manga-like unisexual looks. An bullshit pop culture stereotype of emo is self-harm. The truth is that emo culture just doesn't look down on self-harm, even though it approves or even popularizes self-harm, but not every emo does self-harm or is positive on self-harm.

Goth: subculture known for gothic music (often symphonic metal or gothic metal), sinister clothing and looks. (Undertaker-style) 
Pop culture stereotypes of goths are that they are the same as emo's, and that they are socially-awkward dark weirdos. Gothic culture is dark, so you just can't expect a lot of sunshine.

The point is, most people just make stereotypes of subcultures, and then bully/offend people with it. Emo and gothic are two of the more emotional and "less aggressive" subcultures, which makes it easy to make jokes off. That's also why you won't see hardcore punks or black metal fans being bullied, as these are the more violent scenes.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Outside of houseshows, has Paige actually only faced AJ in title matches thusfar?


----------



## Aficionado

Step 1: Make thread with an awful opinion guaranteed to attract defensive replies.

Step 2: Sit back and read slandering responses that include justifiable reasons why initial post was awful.

Step 3: Fail to offer any rebuttal. 

Step 4: Repeat.


----------



## OddSquad

*Re: Paige needs to change her look.*

Paige is :trips5

That is all


----------



## islesfan13

Whatever happens tonight I will be ok with as long as Paige continues to get regular tv time. ( I think she will no matter what) It would just be a terrible business decision to just have Paige appear every once in a while after this. There is no way I can see that happening. I will be a very happy person as long as Paige continues to get raw and ppv time; especially october 6th in Brooklyn since I will be there and its my birthday.


----------



## Clique

New thread - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1369073-paige-discussion-thread-ii.html


----------

